#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-02
<didrocks> morning mvo & tseliot
<tseliot> morning didrocks :-)
<mvo> hey didrocks and tseliot
<mvo> didrocks: the sponsoring for naitulis-sendto is still open?
<tseliot> hey mvo
<didrocks> mvo: yes, seb128 told me you will love sponsor it :)
<mvo> didrocks: heh :) sure
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> Guten Tag pitti
<pitti> hey didrocks
<pitti> hey tseliot
<tseliot> hey pitti :-)
<seb128> hello pitti tseliot
<tseliot> hi seb128
<mvo> didrocks: I will do the sponsoring once I sorted some issues with the new python, I got some errors during this mornings update and it seems like all my packages (well, all python packages) needs updates in how setup.py is used.
<davidbarth> pitti: guten morgen
<pitti> hey davidbarth
<pitti> bonjour
<davidbarth> pitti: there is a new release notify-osd ready for jaunty
<crevette> hello
<crevette> if someone was kind enough to test the latest bluez release (4.32) in my ppa, the previous one was crashy
<pitti> davidbarth: nice; do you think it has time until this afternoon? I'd like to teach kenvandine_wk how to handle this
<davidbarth> pitti: sure, i still have a few gsd/gpm patches to update, this afternoon will be perfect
<davidbarth> crevette: bluez or also the bluez-gnome part?
<crevette> my ppa is https://edge.launchpad.net/~bmillemathias/+archive/ppa, I 'd like to have some feedback before asking FFE, I tested on my side, but I think it worth some test
<crevette> davidbarth, only bluez
<crevette> bluez-gnome is dead
<davidbarth> uh!?
<crevette> it is going to be replace by gnome-bluetooth
<crevette> heay kind of tricky
<crevette> http://www.hadess.net/2009/02/we-have-fork.html
<davidbarth> crevette: what about the thing in the panel that uses libnotify notifications? is it also in the new bluez?
<crevette> davidbarth, bluez-gnome
<davidbarth> but that's not going to be shipped in Jaunty?
<crevette> I don't know
<crevette> I need to see that with hadess
<crevette> davidbarth, you're the guy working on new notification system right?
<davidbarth> crevette: yes, one of them that is
<davidbarth> and so if we provide patches for bluez-gnome, i'd like to be sure that we're patching the right package... ;)
<crevette> davidbarth, the code is almost the same I guess
<davidbarth> crevette: what would be the alternative package to check then? packages in your PPA?
<crevette> davidbarth, I guess we can continue with bluez-gnome for jaunty if there is no release before
<crevette> davidbarth, there is no alternative package (I guess you're talking about gnome-bluetooth), hmm
<crevette> actually gnome-bluetooth already existbut it does another purpose, it does Obex file sharing
<crevette> but now it is deprecated in favoor of gnome-user-shaer
<crevette> (bluetooth on GNOME is kind of difficult to track)
<crevette> :)
<davidbarth> crevette: dunno; between seb128, bastien and you, when will you be selecting what goes into jaunty?
<crevette> bastien is from RH so I guess I won't take decision for ubuntu :)
<crevette> and I'm not a core developer so but I think someone needs to see that with Bastien
<davidbarth> crevette: ok, i'll ask cody (bratsche) to take a look at gnome-bluetooth too; but for the moment we're staying with bluez-gnome for our patches
<davidbarth> crevette: thanks for warning me of the possible shift
<crevette> hey no problem :)
<crevette> davidbarth, about our patch you'd be interested with gnome-user-share also wich use actions in notification
<crevette> I know that because I did the patch upstream :)
<davidbarth> crevette: ;) good to know; it's one of the tricky interaction cases that mpt is on
<crevette> why ? honnestly I don't know the details of the new notification implementation
<davidbarth> crevette: because it both makes sense to request user feedback when accepting a file upload for security reasons, but at the same time it's a bit like receiving a mail: you may want to defer the time when you actually want to read it
<crevette> the notification is displayed once the file is received actually
<crevette> and you have 2 action, display the file or reveal it in the file manager
<crevette> actions
<davidbarth> crevette: interesting, we'll probably get back to you on that then; but we're not there yet. thanks
<crevette> okay
<mpt> crevette, for that I suggest having a "Received Files" or similar window that lists the files you've received so you can open/reveal them at your leisure
<mpt> That would also work better for the case where you receive half a dozen files in quick succession
<didrocks> mvo: ok, no problem :)
<mpt> instead of having a cascade of bubbles
<mpt> they would just be items in the window.
<didrocks> mvo: I didn't have to change anything in setup.py for my previous upload (gnome-python) to make it builds with the new python version. Just change some paths in *.install files for {dist,site}packages
<crevette> just my opinion, the notification bubble is not large enough
<mpt> crevette, there's a similar example here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines#Normal%20window
<mvo> didrocks: its using autotools (configure) instead of distutils it seems, I think thats the explaination
<crevette> mvo, hello, would you mind merging https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bmillemathias/utils/ubuntu-bluez-4.x/+merge/3982 ? I don't know if I did the right values (like the reviewer)
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, that's right. distutils have been patched. Can you write somewhere in the wiki what you do so that we can use it again for other packages in the same configuration, please?
<mvo> didrocks: I try to talk to doko about it, I think its something that should go to ubuntu-devel-announce
<mvo> crevette: give me a sec, I have a look
<mvo> crevette: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/utils/bluez-4.x <- says "this branch has not been pushed yet"
<mvo> crevette: what did you base your merge on? I need to know what to checkout :)
<didrocks> where can I push nautilus-sento-universe package? in some kind of ~ubuntu-deskop-universe? :/
<crevette> mvo, perhaps I didn't understand the process of merging, I just wanted you to push the latest commit of https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bmillemathias/utils/ubuntu-bluez-4.x to lp:~ubuntu-dev/utils/bluez-4.x
<crevette> mvo, but actually you can wait as 4.31 won't be packaged, as it is too crashy
<mvo> crevette: oh, I think the confusion is that there is a "bluez-4.x" and "ubuntu-bluez-4.x" branch
<mvo> crevette: and one of them is not pushed
<mvo> superm1: could you remove https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/utils/bluez-4.x ? LP says the branch is not pushed yet and it looks like https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/utils/ubuntu-bluez-4.x is the right one?
<crevette> davidbarth, apparently we will have a release of gnome-bluetooth soon, so I think it can replace bluez-gnome
<didrocks> mvo: thanks for the sponsoring :)
<didrocks> mvo & seb128_ (hi seb!): an idea on that: where can I push nautilus-sento-universe package? in some kind of ~ubuntu-deskop-universe? :/
<seb128_> didrocks: because there is no corresponding product on launchpad?
<didrocks> seb128_: didn't check yet, but I was just wondering about *where* to push. MOTU will not be available to push in ~ubuntu-desktop bzr repository and will ping you for that
<didrocks> s/available/able
<seb128_> didrocks: don't use bzr?
<didrocks> seb128_: so, let's say we only use bzr for desktop team for packages in main ?
<seb128_> right
<seb128_> or talk to mvo he's the one promoting bzr for everything ;-)
<didrocks> seb128_: ok :)
<mvo> bzr
<mvo> !
 * mvo leaves for lunch and lets seb128_ sort out the porblme ,)
<didrocks> seb128_: FYI, I updated eel, but I have a question. There are some library changes (dropping symbols), but no soname changes (only minor version change). What to do? cf http://paste.ubuntu.com/125208/
<james_w> didrocks: you could put it under ~ubuntu-dev
<didrocks> james_w: I just didn't understand if it was still experimental or if we have commit rights on it? (and it's updated automagically if someone is not using bzr?)
<seb128_> didrocks: nothing, they don't assure abi stability for this library
<seb128_> didrocks: it's deprecated anyway nautilus stopped using, etc, it's just for applications not updated yet
<davidbarth> crevette: ok, so i'll be watching closely
<didrocks> seb128_: ok, but the "normal" process is to bump soname in this case, right? (if they don't say "we don't bother" ;))
<seb128_> yes
<seb128_> hey pedro_!
<james_w> didrocks: nothing is changing there
<james_w> didrocks: it works the same way as pushing under ~ubuntu-desktop
<didrocks> seb128_: so, I will open the sponsoring request in the afternoon
<pedro_> hello seb128_!
<seb128_> didrocks: ok good
<seb128_> pedro_: you were on holidays? I was starting to wonder what happened to you, good to see you back ;-)
<didrocks> james_w: ok, so, it's not updated if someone don't use bzr, for the moment, right?
 * didrocks is sure that james_w has an hilight on bzr ;)
<pedro_> seb128_: yeah even the bots need to take those :-P. thanks you, it's nice to be back
<james_w> didrocks: correct
 * pedro_ feels like new
<james_w> the fist one :-)
<didrocks> james_w: :-)
<didrocks> james_w: ok, thanks :)
<seb128_> pedro_: enjoyed your holidays?
 * seb128_ hugs pedro_
<pedro_> seb128_: yup, went to the south with my parents, haven't taken holidays with them since mm 4 years or so, so it was amazing :-)
 * pedro_ hugs seb128_ back
<seb128_> pedro_: sounds excellent!
<seb128_> pedro_: mark all bug emails as read or you will spend the week catching up with that backlog
<pedro_> seb128_: ok! will do it
<pitti> hey pedro_, welcome back
<pedro_> hello pitti!, thanks you :-)
<pitti> seb128_: I think we need to sponsor those netbook screen size fixes by Thursday (UIF)
<pitti> seb128_: I'm grabbing the pidgin one now, FYI (just to avoid clashes)
<seb128_> pitti: ok thanks, I'm busy with the new GNOME, tarballs due today
<pitti> seb128_: ok; if I touch something GNOMEish, I'll ask you before then
<seb128_> pitti: thanks
<pitti> seb128_: just uploaded policykit-gnome (but I don't think that's affected by your updates)
<seb128> no it's not
<didrocks> seb128: bug #336657 when you will have some time :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336657 in eel2 "Please, sponsor eel2 2.25.91 to jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336657
<seb128> didrocks: ok, want other updates?
<didrocks> seb128: with pleasure :)
<didrocks> seb128: btw, I can't remember if you found a workaround for gnome-python-extras and the doc, or if we wait for usptream to respond about the html doc?
<seb128> didrocks: workaround is to not install those files for now
<seb128> didrocks: http://download.gnome.org/sources/yelp/2.25/yelp-2.25.1.tar.gz
<seb128> didrocks: http://download.gnome.org/sources/glibmm/2.19/glibmm-2.19.3.tar.gz
<didrocks> seb128: ok, begin some work on them. For gnome-python-extras, do you want that I propose a new version excluding the html doc for the right .install file?
<seb128> didrocks: open the bug upstream first, I'm not sure if we should wait for a new version or not
<didrocks> seb128: oki
 * didrocks is fidding its "Contribution page" for UDS sponsoring first :)
<didrocks> feeding*
<seb128> mvo: do you think you could review bug #327465 this week? it's a sponsoring request waiting for a while and it would be nice to have it reviewed before the interface freeze this week
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327465 in gnome-control-center "HIG problem with my previous fix" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327465
<Ng> seb128: so am I the only person with weird ssh-agent borkages in jaunty? :)
<seb128> Ng: yes
<seb128> we didn't get ssh agent complains since the distro sprint some weeks ago
<seb128> and it's working fine on all my boxes
<Ng> seb128: does $SSH_AGENT_PID point at seahorse-agent or ssh-agent?
<seb128> seahorse
<Ng> mine is pointing at ssh-agent, but even with use-ssh-agent disabled in Xsession.options it still didn't seem to all work properly
<seb128> hum
<seb128> "/usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/pulse-session /usr/bin/seahorse-agent --execute x-session-manager"
<seb128> in fact
<Ng> I'm convinced I shouldn't have both running
<seb128> $ echo $SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<seb128> /tmp/keyring-i1WBlI/socket.ssh
<Ng> yeah I have that process to
<Ng> according to lsof, no process has my socket.ssh open
<mvo> seb128: I have a look now
<seb128> mvo: thanks
<seb128> Ng: gnome-keyring has mine open, maybe yours crashed or something?
<Ng> I just rebooted with use-ssh-agent disabled and it's generally still all not working
<seb128> I would blame something in your user config
<Ng> as soon as I log in and fire up ssh I get asked to unlock a keyring (should have happened when I log in), ssh says it failed to read the auth details from the socket, and asks for my password
<seb128> but dunno what ;-)
<Ng> I would be blaming the software for breaking on what was previously a working config ;)
<seb128> right
<seb128> but you might have something which trigger the issue
<seb128> no clue what that is though
<Ng> it must be unlocking the keyring to some extent because NM doesn't prompt for wifi passwords
<seb128> open a bug on bugzilla.gnome.org if you want they are pretty responsive usually
<Ng> seb128: k, ta
<Ng> seb128: huh, do you have two seahorse-agents running?
<seb128> Ng: not sure, I've some dbus... lines and one seahorse-agent line, doesn't matter for ssh since seahorse doesn't do ssh anyway
 * kenvandine_wk waves
<mvo> james_w: with jauntys bzr-buildpackage, I'M unable to build lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/ubuntu - it seems like the tarball is unpacked to the wrong level, do you have any idea?
<james_w> mvo: python2.6 hates me
<mvo> james_w: heh :) not just you ;)
<james_w> I can't get python2.6 installed to debug either
<mvo> I spend my morning updating all the setup.py, debian/rules for my stuff
<james_w> I'm going to switch to a chroot to to that in a minute, once I've finished my current task
<mvo> james_w: what errors do you get? have you talked to doko about them yet?
<james_w> mvo: no errors
<mvo> james_w: no rush :)
<james_w> silent breakage
<mvo> woah
<mvo> even better :(
<james_w> asac: was debugging it earlier in #ubuntu-devel
<james_w> using "python2.5 /usr/bin/bzr" apparently works
<asac> mvo: i repointed my link to python2.5 for now
<asac> works well again
<asac> but since you need to work on python2.6 not sure if its an option for you
 * asac feels scared about libc update arriving ;)
<asac> wish me luck
<mvo> asac: thanks! not a good option, but good to know
<mvo> james_w: thanks, I just checked the backlog and found it
<asac> mvo: command-not-found and gnome-app-install failed to upgrade
<asac> ;)
<mvo> hu?
<asac> oh
<Ng> seb128: yeah gnome-keyring-daemon is segfaulting
<mvo> asac: could you please give me details
<asac> i think thats because of the link ;)
<asac> mvo: ValueError: /usr/bin/python does not match the python default version. It must be reset to point to python2.6
<seb128> Ng: good, use apport to report the crash ;-)
<mvo> asac: the joy of the python world
<asac> ;)
<mvo> asac: *no comment*
<asac> i always felt that using python everywhere reduces the overall quality of desktop ;)
 * Ng wonders why apport isn't whining at him these days
 * asac hides
<Ng> I'm also not really sure if I want to upload the guts of my keyring daemon to launchpad :/
<seb128> Ng: use sudo apport-retrace .crash locally and open a bug attaching the clean stacktrace
<Ng> ah nice
<Ng> thanks
<seb128> Ng: you can try to use gdb and give the first function there so we can look if that's a duplicate quickly
<Ng> unhelpfully the first function is in a -dbg package I don't have installed
<Ng> (I assume, it's showing up as ???)
<Ng> the second is egg_secure_realloc ()
<seb128> Ng: could be bug #332342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332342 in gnome-keyring "gnome-keyring-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332342
<Ng> hmm, it looks a bit different
<seb128> Ng: open a new bug then
<Ng> will do :)
<pitti> davidbarth: hm, is there a new LP project page for notify-osd now? it's apparenlty not "notify-osd" :)
<mvo> seb128: I replied to the sponsoring bug, patches does not apply cleanly anymore and bzr-builddeb does not like me anymore ,)
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: davidbarth has a new notify-osd upstream version; this is a bzr-maintained package, and would be an excellent exercise/mentoring matter
<seb128> mvo: ok thanks and sorry for the nag about this one
<davidbarth> pitti: it is: https://launchpad.net/notify-osd
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: I need some lunch first, can we do that in an hour or two?
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: great!
<mvo> seb128: np, thanks for the reminder
<kenvandine_wk> yes
<mvo> (and sorry for my lack o fattention)
<pitti> davidbarth: ah, apparently I mistyped then
<seb128> pitti: bug #336640
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336640 in deskbar-applet "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in PyType_IsSubtype()" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336640
<seb128> pitti: shouldn't the retracer clean the coredump.gz in such cases?
<pitti> seb128: I guess it should, yes
<pitti> seb128: in other news, launchpadlib just started to work on ronne \o/
<seb128> cool!
<pitti> thus we can move from p-lp-bugs to launchpadlib
<seb128> yeah!
<pitti> but I need some lunch first, 14:30 already...
<seb128> pitti: enjoy your lunch
<huats> hello everyone !
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> huats: how are you?
<huats> seb128: better
<seb128> good!
<james_w> huats: salut!
<huats> not completly healer
<huats> but better :)
<huats> thanks seb128
<huats> what about you ?
<huats> hey james_w !
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<huats> seb128: don't bother to speak in english with james_w, he speaks a perfect french...
<james_w> huats: would you be able to take a look at pywebkitgtk today?
<huats> james_w: it is on my todo list
<james_w> huats: excellent
<james_w> huats: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=573753 might be of interest to you
<huats> james_w: I am trying to tackle it today or tomorrow..
<ubottu> Gnome bug 573753 in codegen "DeprecationWarning under python 2.6" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<huats> james_w: I have a look too
<crevette> davidbarth, bratsche is working for canonical ?
<bratsche> crevette: Hi.  Yes.
<crevette> ah okay
<crevette> hello bratsche
<bratsche> crevette: Hey
<bratsche> I can't seem to get my phone and laptop to work with bluetooth, so I'm not sure if I can test any patch I can come up with here. :/
<crevette> bratsche, you're assigned to test bluetooth ?
<crevette> :)
<bratsche> I'm assigned to patch bluez-gnome for the notify stuff.
<bratsche> So unless someone else has some bluetooth hardware to test with, I think I'm just going to have to take a shot in the dark on this one and hope it works right. :/
<crevette> bratsche, what is the brand of you phone ?
<bratsche> G1
<asac> mvo: you are the kvm expert. how can i quickly get a hardy kvm image that just works?
<mvo> asac: ubuntu-vm-builder kvm hardy --rootsize=20000
<mvo> asac: but I think there are also pre-build ones around, give me a sec
<asac> mvo: good. and how do i get X setup? is all ready for use?
<mvo> asac: oh, that is a minimal one
<mvo> asac: hm, I could upload you one of mines with X setup etc
<asac> mvo: are those private?
<asac> mvo: how hard is it?
<asac> can i just go there and say: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<asac> mvo: do you know how well that works on amd64?
 * asac trashes a fedora VM to get some space
<mvo> asac: with the latest updates it works fwell for me
<mvo> asac: with the ubuntu-vm-builder ones you can just do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<mvo> (no ? at the end :)
<asac> hah
<asac> ok
<asac> i will try that asap
 * Ng being stupid, where is it pitti's pool of debsyms packages lives?
<asac> Ng: its ddebs.ubuntu.com
<Ng> ta
<pitti> Ng: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash has some documentation
<Ng> thanks
<Ng> erk, it exploded a little over libc6
<Ng> do those ddebs lag a little?
<pitti> Ng: yes, they do, a couple of hours
<Ng> ok. I sucked in a new libc6 just before lunch, so I'll check back on this later :)
<pitti> Ng: ddebs.u.c. is a horrible hack, but the best we can get without proper soyuz support :/
<Ng> heh
<Ng> hack or not, it's a truly fantastic idea
<superm1> mvo, sure. trashed.
<mvo> superm1: thanks
<superm1> mvo, i seem to think the last few uploads might not have been put into bzr when sponsored to the normal tree.  they were uploaded as a diff rather than a merge request, but they should have been fairly minimal
<mvo> superm1: thanks, I will remember that when doing a merge
<pitti> seb128: ok if I sponsor bug 336518?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336518 in brasero "Please sponsor brasero 2.25.92 (main) into Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336518
<seb128> pitti: yes, thank you
<pitti> seb128: ok if I sponsor bug 336657 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336657 in eel2 "Please, sponsor eel2 2.25.91 to jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336657
<seb128> pitti: yes, thank you ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: hope you will like it :)
<pitti> didrocks: at some point we should move the bzr to ~ubuntu-desktop, but I won't worry about this for now
<didrocks> pitti: ? if you accept the sponsoring, you can then bzr push to ~ubuntu-desktop, that's the goal :) When the branch is created, I generally ask for merge as I can't write into it
<pitti> didrocks: ok, will do
<pitti> didrocks: do you know the "UNRELEASED"/dch -r/debcommit -r schema?
<didrocks> pitti: sincerely, no. I only debcommit the change at the end
<pitti> didrocks: so:
<pitti> - only commit one change at a time, not an entire heap
<pitti> however, the change should be consistent
<pitti> so, in your case, it was correct (since changing build-deps goes along with updating upstream version)
<pitti> didrocks: while you are working on a new upload, keep the changelog target as UNRELEASED, not jaunty
<pitti> once you think that you did enough work and it should be uploaded, do
<pitti> dch -r
<pitti> -> changes UNRELEASED to jaunty
<pitti> and
<pitti> debcommit -r
<pitti> -> commits the UNRELEASED->jaunty change to bzr, and adds a version number tag
<pitti> didrocks: that makes it easy to reconstruct previous uploaded versions from the bzr history
<didrocks> hum, I don't get it, there will be 2 log revision for each upload?
<pitti> didrocks: also, if you check out a branch, you immediately see whether there are commited changes which aren't uploaded yet (UNRELEASED) or whether you have to use dch -i to start a new changelog version (jaunty)
<pitti> didrocks: no, there will be one commit for each change to the package, and one commit per upload
<didrocks> pitti: for each "consistent change", I have to tell it in the changelog, no?
<pitti> didrocks: right
<pitti> didrocks: and "debcommit" will grab the changelog entry from debian/changelog, and use it as bzr changelog
<pitti> didrocks: look at  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/jockey/ubuntu/
<pitti> didrocks: there you see individual changes, and which revisions got uploaded as which package version
<didrocks> pitti: let me check this (slow ;))
<pitti> didrocks: bzr get lp:~ubuntu-desktop/eel/ubuntu/
<pitti> didrocks: and check bzr log
<didrocks> pitti: that's what I am currently doing :)
<pitti> and look at
<pitti> bzr diff -c 5
<pitti> whoops
<pitti> I messed up
<didrocks> yeah, I corrected it myself ^^
<pitti> there was a vcs-bzr already
<pitti> but a wrong one
<didrocks> really? I put it :/
<pitti> upstream project is called eel, not eel2
<didrocks> oh, crap, I did it offline and didn't check atm on launchpad
<pitti> didrocks: please rm -r above checkout
<pitti> didrocks: fixed, please bzr get it again
<pitti> meh!
<pitti> I HATE HATE HATE control.in
<didrocks> pitti: normal, when you aren't get used to them :)
<pitti> didrocks: ok, please get it again (or use bzr pull --overwrite)
<didrocks> pitti: how can you fix this? bzr uncommit and then --force_overwrite ?
<pitti> it should finally be good now
<pitti> didrocks: right
<pitti> didrocks: ok, uploaded; thanks!
<didrocks> pitti: thanks a lot for the explantion. I understood from the jockey's example
<didrocks> pitti: just one question
<pitti> didrocks: please go into your branch and do bzr pull lp:~ubuntu-desktop/eel/ubuntu/, so that your branch becomes consistent with the ubuntu-desktop one
<pitti> didrocks: from now on, sponsoring from your brnach will be very easy
<didrocks> pitti: is there an option for dch to put UNRELEASED when dch -v... or dch -a... ?
<pitti> didrocks: usually you just need it with -i
<pitti> I use dch -iDUNRELEASED
<pitti> didrocks: yes, -D
<didrocks> pitti: thanks. I push it now :)
<didrocks> pitti: so, I will change https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr. The "one feature = one commit" is great for cherrypicking
<pitti> didrocks: oh, didn't know about that page; thanks
<pitti> didrocks: yes, it is indeed
<pitti> didrocks: I'll look at that page, too, since I haven't used bzr-builddeb so far
<didrocks> pitti: if there is any other mistake I put in this page, you can ping me :)
<calc> seb128: i saw a comment from a gvfs developer that claims that touching files on smb should work now as of gvfs 1.1.1 but still doesn't seem to work on Ubuntu
<seb128> calc: where did you read that comment?
<calc> seb128: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=479199#c28
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 479199 in gvfs "posix apis unreliable on files mounted over gvfs, e.g. truncate, open, causes OpenOffice.org to fail to save." [Medium,Modified]
<calc> seb128: it came up during the discussion of the truncate bug in gvfs
<seb128> ok, dunno about that
<seb128> did you try over fuse or over smb?
<calc> yea it still gives operation not supported as of our current 1.1.6
<pitti> seb128: ok if I sponsor bug 327933 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327933 in gnome-python "Please, sponsor gnome-python 2.25.90 to jaunty" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327933
<seb128> pitti: yes ;-)
<seb128> pitti: thanks for all the sponsoring ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> I'm just in the mood
<pitti> seb128: I was actually trying to sponsor all the netbook screen size fixes, but I did one, left evo for you, and the rest already seems to have been done..
<seb128> pitti: right, I did some previous week
<pitti> seb128: just for the record, eel2 is in bzr now (from didrocks' branch)
<pitti> seb128: are you okay with having more packages in bzr officially?
<seb128> pitti: right
<pitti> seb128: gnome-python is same situation (about to push didrocks' branch to ~ubuntu-desktop)
<pitti> or shall we not have an official branch, and just leave didrocks to use his for his own purposes?
<seb128> pitti: as said didrocks is adding each package he's working on to bzr following mvo recommendation so I try using it too now
<seb128> pitti: add those to the ubuntu-desktop team
<seb128> that's handy for review and sponsoring ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ok, so we agree :)
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> the thing I don't like is having to update patches, etc
<seb128> and it makes harder to diff the configure.ac between version
<seb128> but those are minor details, I need to update my workflow
<pitti> what does that have to do with bzr?
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128: configure.ac diff -> isn't that just debdiff old.dsc new.dsc | filterdiff -i configure.ac ?
<seb128> pitti: well, you have the debian directory in bzr only so you can't run diff or cdbs-edit-patch directly, you have to unpack the new version somewhere
<pitti> yes, I usually unpack it in the source directory, just as a non-bzr'ed source
<seb128> pitti: right, I'm used to diff before starting the update to know what build-depends I need to update
<mvo> bzr bd-do 'cdbs-edit-patch' is quite nice
<mvo> (bzr bd-do 'cdbs-edit-patch 01_my_new_patch')
 * pitti really ought to learn bzr bd soon
<seb128> mvo: indeed
<pitti> didrocks: seems you didn't import 2.22.3-0ubuntu3 into your branch
<seb128> I also like bzr-buildpackage downloading the orig etc directly ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: can you please do so and tell me when you are done?
<pitti> seb128: it can do that? nice
 * pitti defers gnome-python sponsoring until didrocks updated his branch
<seb128> pitti: it does that by default, sponsoring is: bzr get url; cd ubuntu; bzr-buildpackage
<seb128> it does download and start the build, nothing to do ;-)
<phomes> Any reason mobile-broadband-provider-info is not being updated? Current version (20081015) lacks one of the major danish providers and support questions for this are frequently popping up
<didrocks> pitti, seb128 : about the diff of configure.{ac,in}, I give some clue with bzr in the bzr desktop team branch
<didrocks> (sorry, I am backlogging)
<seb128> phomes: wrong channel to ask about mobile
<phomes> seb128: sorry. Thought this would be desktop :(
<pitti> seb128: wow, that's cool; it automatically gets/renames the orig.tar.gz from upstream, etc.
<seb128> pitti: indeed!
<mvo> bzr-buildpackage == love
 * mvo hugs james_w
<james_w> when it doesn't hate you :-)
<pitti> bah, and I still spent time finding and downloading/renaming new tarballs
 * pitti hugs james_w
<mvo> group hug!
 * didrocks hugs james_w too for bzr-buildpackage :)
<pitti> james_w, didrocks: I don't quite understand the "building a source package" section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr
<pitti> why would bd-do give me a subshell which I have to exit with 1?
<james_w> "bzr bd -S"
<didrocks> pitti: it's not uptodate, I need to change it with bzr bd -S
 * james_w edits the page
<pitti> ah
<james_w> in Jaunty you can now do
<james_w> bzr bd -- --any --debuild --option
<james_w> the "--" denotes where bzr should stop parsing options, anything after that is passed directly to debuild
<pitti> james_w: with bd -S or bd -- -S I get a ton of "ignoring deletion..." warnings and an error
<james_w> odd
<calc> seb128: bug 336761 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336761 in gvfs "gvfs-fuse: not able to set smb timestamp using touch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336761
<pitti> james_w: I didn't unpack the orig.tar.gz, I just have debian/
<pitti> james_w: do I need to?
<james_w> pitti: try "bzr bd --merge -S"
<seb128> calc: you know you could open your bugs directly to the upstream bug tracker for efficiency
<didrocks> pitti: oh, didn't see this version :/ someone didn't gave a look at this bug (or me, probably :/). Doing that now
<mvo> I think the page should contain info how to add .bzr-builddeb/default.conf and what it should look like too
<didrocks> pitti: do you want me to uncommit until the change and then import the new changes to, or just integrate the change with a new commit?
<pitti> didrocks: just new commit, that's fine
<pitti> didrocks: grab the diff from launchpad (you know that feature?)
<pitti> and apply it (you'll need to fix the changelog conflict, though)
<pitti> james_w: same problem
<pitti> james_w: it says
<james_w> pitti: odd, which branch are you building?
<pitti> Purging the build dir: ../build-area/gnome-python-2.25.90
<pitti> Exporting to ../build-area/gnome-python-2.25.90 in merge mode
<didrocks> pitti: hum, I usually only go to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-python and dowload the diff.gz, is there some black magic? :)
<pitti> but it doesn't actually seem to build the source from there, perhaps?
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i proposed patches for  328596 and 331571
<seb128> bug #328596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328596 in evolution "evolution shouldn't use notifications with actions" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328596
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: both evo, please review when you can
<seb128> bug #331571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331571 in evolution "disable Mail Notification eplugin by default" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331571
<pitti> didrocks: yes, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23159955/gnome-python_2.22.3-0ubuntu2_2.22.3-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<didrocks> pitti: the changes is already integrated
<pitti> didrocks: that's what I mean
 * kenvandine_wk dials into meeting
<pitti> didrocks: then your bzr is missing the changelog
<pitti> seb128: I'll comment on kenvandine_wk's patches, too
<didrocks> pitti: that's because I have done myself :)
<didrocks> pitti: but the change is the same
<didrocks> pitti: I just copy the changelog and remove this on my changelog
<pitti> didrocks: ok; please make sure that your branch reflects the exact reality of the archive, though (I'll check with debdiff! :-) )
<pitti> james_w: lp:~didrocks/gnome-python/ubuntu/
<james_w> pitti: ah, are you on an up-to-date jaunty? i.e. python --version == 2.6?
<pitti> james_w: I think I see the problem:
<pitti> $ ls ../build-area/gnome-python-2.25.90/
<calc> seb128: there is one open more or less, but they claim to already have fixed the bug so i thought it might be something you broke? :)
<pitti> debian  gnome-python-2.25.90
<pitti> james_w: when I do this manually, I use tar xzf ../foo_orig.tar.gz --strip-components=1
<pitti> james_w: yes, jaunty du jour, with python 2.6
<calc> seb128: tomas in the redhat bug tracker is apparently the guy who worked on the smb support from what the gnome bug would indicate
<james_w> pitti: bug 336686
<didrocks> pitti: it's about the change on "Modify debian/*.install to support both python 2.5 (site-packages dir) and 2.6 (dist-packages dir) python packages". I have done this, but apparently, doko has done the same thing concurrently, I change removed it from the changelog and put the new one between
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336686 in bzr-builddeb "merge mode doesn't work under python2.6" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336686
<calc> seb128: i added the meta bug to the ubuntu bug but not as the official upstream bug link since it seems to not really be specifically about that issue
<pitti> james_w: ah, I see
<seb128> calc: thomas works for redhat and on gvfs yes, still GNOME bugs should go to bugzilla.gnome.org
<calc> ok
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: commented on #328596
<calc> seb128: do you know if tomas is on irc somewhere (eg gnome irc, etc)?
<seb128> calc: irc.gnome.org #nautilus, upstream are there, alex is the main upstream hacker, thomas is tbzatek
<seb128> hpj is the guy working on the fuse code usually
<calc> ok, i'll go there and see if they have any tests they want me to run, he mentioned he had heard there was an issue before but didn't have enough details to track it down
<james_w> pitti: sorry about that, should be fixed very soon
<pitti> james_w: no problem; if it's known, all is well :)
 * pitti hugs james_w
<mnemo> I just ran into this really weird bug that locks up my whole machine (and it repros using the live CD as well)... can anyone confirm this bug? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/336771
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336771 in linux "system locks up when running "strace gdmsetup"" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: commented on the other bug too, the "return enable" on the first function line is weird
<didrocks> pitti: you can now bzr pull --overwrite (to avoid tag conflicts)
<didrocks> pitti: I told doko to be careful next time with sponsorship before uploading a new version (I opened the bug a long long time ago, then, had to make some modification later as it was not sponsored and had python 2.6 transition in the meantime)
<pitti> didrocks: thanks
<pitti> didrocks: I guess with such large transitions things like that will always happen; I think we just need to get along with those
<pitti> didrocks: with LP's automatically produced diffs, it's reasonably easy to fix
<didrocks> pitti: yes, the bad thing is that we both fixed exactly the same thing :)
<didrocks> pitti: you may have a debian/control.in difference has doko used one more time than I a debian/rules clean (and gnome.mk removes "uploaders < ... days")
<pitti> didrocks: that's fine
<didrocks> I am just worrying about the workflow of people don't using bzr to populate the bzr corresponding branch, that can be extra work...
<didrocks> pitti: when there is only "one change" (like in last eel version), do you still prefer to have 2 commits? one with UNRELEASED and the new one for releasing it to jaunty with debcommit?
<pitti> davidbarth: hm, seems that the packaging branch and notify-osd_0.9.orig.tar.gz have a different version of icons/avatar.png ? that breaks source package building (binary diff)
<pitti> didrocks: yes
<pitti> didrocks: because you (1) always start with UNRELEASED when committing something new
<pitti> and you might decide to do another fix after that one
<pitti> and (2) you always want the uploads to stand out from bzr log and get tagged, etc.
<pitti> davidbarth: ah, it's not in the orig.tar.gz at all
<didrocks> pitti: and when there is no change, just use new upstream tarball, bump version for a rebuild due to new library dependency change? :)
<pitti> didrocks: you always need a changelog
<didrocks> pitti: yes, but you only change this file. So, one commit with UNRELEASED and another one, with no change but UNRELEASED -> jaunty
<pitti> davidbarth: can I safely remove it from the upload, or do I need to repack the orig.tar.gz to include it?
<seb128> brb trying updates
<davidbarth> pitti: on a call, brb
<seb128> Ng: your gnome-keyring issue might be fixed with the new 2.25.92 version just uploaded if you want to give it a try later
<Ng> seb128: yeah I was just reading a comment somewhere about that fixing some crashers :)
<davidbarth> pitti: you can, i removed it following your advice
<davidbarth> pitti: sorry if there are some consistency issues between the two
<pitti> davidbarth: ok, thanks; then it apparently needs to be removed from bzr as well
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i updated that patch, i missed a line when i was deleting that stuff
<kenvandine_wk> s/that/some/
<ember> hey
<ember> thanks for the sponsor pitti
<pitti> ember: you're welcome
<ember> seb128 should brasero conflict with n-c-b? jaunty have this bug #336164
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336164 in brasero "2 entries in Nautilus context menu for burning an ISO file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336164
<seb128> ember: would make sense
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: ok
<ember> ok i will add that on the next upload
<ember> thanks
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: replied to bug 331571, thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331571 in evolution "disable Mail Notification eplugin by default" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331571
<pitti> tedg: is it planned to hide the pidgin tray icon if indicator-applet is running?
<pitti> tedg: since the applet already has "Pidgin" in the menu, and toggles the pidgin window
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: i am on the fence on that... because you can do many other things from that icon
<kenvandine_wk> it isn't just for status
<tedg> pitti: I don't know that we can make them dependent.
<tedg> pitti: But I've hidden mine and am happy with it.
<pitti> well, asked the other way round then
<pitti> why does it need to show up in indicator-applet then, when it has its own?
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: i patched evo to hide for only non-stracciatella sessions
<seb128> I still don't get the point of this indicator
<seb128> it's sitting there and not listing any of the messages I get
<tedg> There's also the issue of it being hidden means that on KDE folks can't see it at all (as there's no indicator-applet yet)
<pitti> at the moment it doesn't really do anything useful indeed
 * kenvandine_wk finds it useful
<tedg> It has most of the messages I get in it.
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: question though... should the applet show me  messages in evo, or just something to take me to evo?
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: i would assume it would work more like pidgin
<pitti> tedg: right, for me too (ICQ), but since the ICQ window always pops up automatically anyway, it's easier to focus that than to go through the applet
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: It needs to show a count for Evo, which it isn't reliable at yet.  I need to do another release.
<kenvandine_wk> instead it is like a shortcut
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: reliable... i have never seen it :)
<kenvandine_wk> a count would be good
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: It won't show each message, that's likely to be too many for most people.
<kenvandine_wk> yeah... would kill me... but i thought some sort of status
<kenvandine_wk> so  count is great
<tedg> I haven't pushed the ICQ patch for Pidgin-libnotify because it still shows notifications when the conversation is focused.
<tedg> Which is annoying.  But it does show pings, etc.
<mvo> mpt: most of the stuff we discussed in the call are in bzr now, did you have any opinion on a new first-run text in u-m ? it was mentioned in the call IIRC that we might want to think about explaining why it was auto-opening
<mpt> mvo, I just managed to install Jaunty and saw it. :-) nicely done
<asac> seb128: do you know where the gnome font config is applied codewise? is that in pango or higher (gtk, gnome)?
<mpt> mvo, I don't think the text can really do any more without getting too wordy. The only things I think could be improved are the missing full stops, version number, and apostrophe
<seb128> asac: gnome-settings-daemon read the gconf config and set an xsettings for that
<seb128> asac: not sure where the xsettings get applied between gtk, pango, cairo, fontconfig, etc
<asac> seb128: thanks ... will see if i can find something from there
<mvo> mpt: ok, fair enough. about the missing full stops etc, what exactly do you mean? I can see full stops in my text here
<mpt> mvo, I mean full stops at the end of "Welcome to Ubuntu." and "Software updates are available for this computer.", "don’t" instead of "don't", and 'choose “Update Manager”' instead of 'choose "Update Manager"'
<mpt> the fiddly stuff :-)
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> I see
<mpt> mvo, also "since Ubuntu Jaunty alpha 5 was released" instead of "since Ubuntu was released"
<mpt> I don't know how easy that is to do
<mvo> mpt: that may have to wait for the next release, especially if you want milestone information :/
 * kenvandine_wk -> lunch
<mvo> mpt: I will attack the full stops and correct char stuff tomorrow morning and then I see what I can do regarding the "since version" info
<mpt> mvo, thank you very much
<mvo> cheers
<mpt> mvo, to clarify, that should be "since Ubuntu 9.04 was released" at the final release
<mpt> mvo, it seems to me that string should be somewhere system-ish so that it can be used by things like an About window in future too
<asac> mvo: gehtse zum call?
<asac> oops /msg forgotten ;)
<didrocks> seb128: hum, quilt is too smart for me. It can apply a patch in yelp even if the context has changed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/125388/
<didrocks> it shouldn't seeing "gnome-doc-utils" version changes
<seb128> didrocks: dunno
<didrocks> seb128: ok, you will tell me "why bother? it's work and that's what you want"
<pitti> seb128: shall I apply/upload bug 336679, or do you want to grab it while updating for new gnome?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336679 in nautilus "Nautilus won't allow changing the icon of a launcher" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336679
<didrocks> I will back home and cry, so :)
<seb128> pitti: I just uploaded a new version some minutes ago
<seb128> pitti: feel free to upload, I just tend to wait for next tarballs for such details
<pitti> seb128: ok, then I'll assign it to me and do it after UIF
<pitti> (more pressing things to do until then)
<seb128> enough to do to not play backport patch drop changes every few days
<pitti> ah, no, I'll just sub u-main-sponsors
<seb128> I would advice just waiting for the next tarball
<pitti> then it doesn't get lost
<pitti> seb128: okay, understood
<seb128> well feel free to sponsor but I don't think the bug is worth spending sponsoring efforts
<seb128> that will be fixed in GNOME 2.26
<seb128> didrocks: I will be away for sport and dinner soon but if you want to do some extra updates feel free to do vino and vinagre
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I take them, have a good sport time/dinner :)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> good evening there
<seb128> asomething: hey, want to do the evolution* updates?
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> didrocks: I will look at your vino sponsoring request
<didrocks> seb128: ok, do I keep the 07_rosetta_translations_update.patch in yelp?
<seb128> didrocks: if you are done with your updates and want some others let me know
<seb128> didrocks: you can drop it it doesn't apply, we will update it before beta as usual
<didrocks> seb128: hum, I applied new translations
<asomething> seb128: sure thing, but I will not be able to get to it today
<seb128> didrocks: that works too, you asked a new export?
<didrocks> seb128: why this package don't use LP integrated translation?
<seb128> didrocks: because translated xml are built during the build and not at runtime
<seb128> didrocks: it doesn't fetch the translations at runtime but load localized xml version which are generated during the build
<seb128> not sure if I'm clear ...
<didrocks> seb128: no no, understood :) you are clear
<seb128> good ;-)
<seb128> you are welcome to work on changes to use gettext if you want
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, yelp need gnome-doc-utils 0.15.2, Can I update it?
<didrocks> seb128: why not, (not tonight but tomorrow, I will have a look at it)
<seb128> didrocks: sure
<seb128> didrocks: work on updates first, you can keep the "use gettext at runtime" for later, that might be non-trivial
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I just note it somewhere to keep that in minde
<didrocks> vinagre is on the way
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> asomething: ok, I might do it since I've some other evolution changes to try and sponsor, look to the current version before starting ;-)
<asomething> seb128: i'll check in tomorrow and see if it's still needed
<seb128> ok
<Ampelbein> seb128: hi, could you have a look at bug #336938 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336938 in seahorse "Please sponsor seahorse version 2.25.92" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336938
<seb128> Ampelbein: hey, sorry I just uploaded the new version ...
<Ampelbein> oh.
<seb128> Ampelbein: better to ask on the channel before doing updates
<Ampelbein> ok.
<seb128> or to open a bug before saying you work on it
<Ampelbein> yeah, i looked at open bugs and did not find it, so i opened it and started. but no problem.
<seb128> Ampelbein: you were not around for a while, I will ping you for the next seahorse* updates if you are interested to work on those again
<Ampelbein> yeah, i had some personal issues to deal with but now i'm back again ready to help.
<seb128> Ampelbein: speaking about bugs there is 3 seahorse bugs which have an upstream task closed if you want to look at those ;-)
<Ampelbein> looking. (i assume you don't mean those already set to fix commited?
<seb128> no, in the advanced search you can filter on bugs which are closed upstream it's in the bottom of page options
<seb128> there is 3 bugs which have been closed as NOTABUG or NOTGNOME there
<Ampelbein> seb128: ok, looked through the bugs. bug #289516 is fixed with .92, #235663 would be "won't fix" or "invalid" (which i tend to set it), same with #238954. as for #302451 i would tend to discuss with upstream the idea you had of changing the displayed text.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289516 in seahorse "'Password and Encryption Settings' labelled as 'Encryption and Keyrings'" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289516
<seb128> Ampelbein: ok good
<seb128> thanks for triaging those ;-)
<seb128> Ampelbein: do you want an another update to work on?
<Ampelbein> would be nice, yes.
<seb128> Ampelbein: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-system-monitor/2.26/gnome-system-monitor-2.26.0.tar.gz
<Ampelbein> ok
<Ampelbein> seb128: bug #336946 ready for review. (please excuse errors i made, haven't done updates awhile now ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336946 in gnome-system-monitor "Please update to 2.26.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336946
<seb128> Ampelbein: looking
<seb128> Ampelbein: the update is good I'm sponsoring it now
<Ampelbein> ty
<calc> yipee new gvfs :)
 * calc hugs seb128 
<calc> that makes my life much easier for testing the new truncate fix :)
<didrocks> seb128: I reverted the changes to LP translation and removed the patch (it FTBFS, even if the new one is present during the build itself, not patch apply… this is strange for translations. It seems to be related to stylesheets ^^)
<seb128> didrocks: how did you update the patch exactly?
<didrocks> seb128: I followed huats advice: go to https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/yelp/+pots/yelp/+export, download translations
<didrocks> select everything in po format
<didrocks> then, quilt push ... rm po/ ...   cp translation to po/
<didrocks> and quilt refresh :)
<didrocks> saying that, I am wondering if some files are removed in po/ which are not in the template
<seb128> the rm po is not a good idea there
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> why did you do that?
<didrocks> writting it is better to realize :)
<seb128> and does translation uses the same naming?
<didrocks> because huats told me everything was in the "download translations" package :)
<seb128> when I did that previously I did rename all the files I think
<seb128> and just copied *.po po
<seb128> which overwritte the upstream version
<didrocks> ok, I will try this just now
<seb128> without removing anything else there
<Ampelbein> seb128: is there another update to do?
<didrocks> seb128: there are some kind of "translation makefile", right?
<seb128> didrocks: there is a makefile it's not really translation specific
<seb128> Ampelbein: not right now
<seb128> didrocks: did you do the glibmm update yet?
<Ampelbein> k
<didrocks> seb128: yes bug #336940
<seb128> didrocks: you did, I just looked to launchpad ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336940 in glibmm2.4 "Please, sponsor glibmm2.4 2.19.3 to jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336940
<didrocks> seb128: and gnome-doc-utils too ;)
<didrocks> bug #336947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336947 in gnome-doc-utils "Please sponsor gnome-doc-utils 0.15.2 to jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336947
<didrocks> seb128: do you think I am a slacker? :p
<seb128> didrocks: yeah, I was wrong ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: I was trying to find a reminder update for Ampelbein
<calc> seb128: i think the new gvfs-fuse sftp/truncate fixes may have helped fix issue with OOo :)
<calc> seb128: of course there also appears to be issue with OOo so I may end up disabling gvfs support in OOo native and relying on fuse support
<calc> seb128: i saved from OOo to ~/.gvfs/long/path/to/sftp/location/ and it worked though which is really good news :)
<seb128> indeed
<didrocks> seb128: :p
<seb128> didrocks: dpkg-source: erreur: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<didrocks> seb128: oh, ok, sorry to have done them :)
<didrocks> now, let's see if yelp is more friendly
<calc> hmm no luck its still broken, apparently i was just lucky somehow
<didrocks> seb128: I must admit I am used to have ubuntu only package :/ fixed, can you bzr pull --overwrite please?
<seb128> didrocks: what do you mean?
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't checked the maintainer field as I am used to encounter with the desktop team many "already modified in ubuntu" packages
<seb128> ah ok
<didrocks> seb128: I put core-dev for this one, do I have to put desktop team?
<seb128> no that's ok
<didrocks> ok, so, juste bzr pull --overwrite
<didrocks> just*
<seb128> didrocks: you forgot to update the SHVER in the rules
<seb128> the abi changed
<seb128> they wrapped new gio functions in this version so the shlibs needs to be updated
<didrocks> seb128: the abi changed, but there are only added symbols…
<seb128> right, which is what the shlibs is about
<seb128> the shlibs is the version of the current abi
<didrocks> seb128: I don't get when there is an SHVER or when there is no SHVER. Some lib packages have and others don't have it?
<seb128> the soname change when you break compatibility
<seb128> didrocks: libraries have a shlibs
<seb128> SHVER is an implementation details
<seb128> you can also have a .shlibs
<seb128> or modify the dh_makeshlibs argument in rules
<seb128> the shlibs is the current version of the abi
<seb128> ie every time a function is added the shlibs is added
<didrocks> ok, I write that down somewhere. Each time, there is something to change either, the SHVER, .shlibs, and dh_makeshlibs argument, seing what is presented in the package
<seb128> if no function has been added since the first version packaged you might have no shlibs since there is no version restriction
<seb128> and some packages use .symbols now which have a better granularity
<seb128> in which case you need to update the .symbols and have no shlibs
<didrocks> seb128: ok. I will try to not forget next time. I must admit packaging library is still quite obscure to me, but I will get used to it :)
<didrocks> seb128: the SHVER/other ways can be found where when objdump or nm to library?
<didrocks> seb128: new version pushed
<seb128> didrocks: there is a wiki page about libraries updates which explain that
<didrocks> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/LibraryPackaging? I didn't find SHVER in it
<didrocks> seb128: but yes, I will try to find it where the corresponding value is put in the lib. I think it should be writtent somewhere in the session :)
<seb128> didrocks: no https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/CheckingLibrarySymbols
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I see at the end of the page
<didrocks> seb128: yelp done too, cf bug #336981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336981 in yelp "Please, sponsor yelp 2.25.1 to jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336981
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> I think/hope everything's you gave me is ok now :)
<seb128> should be
<didrocks> time to go to bed, good night seb128 :-)
<seb128> didrocks: 'night
<calc> actually it seems that something weird keeps OOo from saving properly the first time and only the lock file is created but the second time it is attempted to save it works
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-03
<hypera1r> hmm the new notify-osd breaks the synchronous notifications in gsd and gpm
<LaserJock> how do you mean?
<hypera1r> LaserJock: 0.8 had a capability called private-canonical-1 and private-canonical-2. the patches for synchronous notifications in gsd and gpm both search for those capabilities
<hypera1r> LaserJock: 0.9 removed both private-* capabilities, and added one new one -- private-synchronous
<hypera1r> LaserJock: correction -- gsd and gpm both search for canonical-private-1
<hypera1r> who's maintaining the gsd and gpm patches for notify-osd?
<didrocks> morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti o/
<didrocks> pitti: it has already been sponsored, but I only want your opinion in this workflow: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~didrocks/glibmm2.4/ubuntu
<didrocks> I hope I followed successfully what you told me yesterday :)
<pitti> didrocks: by and large, yes, great!
<pitti> comment to 5 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Edidrocks/glibmm2.4/ubuntu/revision/5
<pitti> didrocks: usually the changelog should be in the "new upstream release" commit, but that's only a nit, and it's okay
<didrocks> pitti: you mean the "* New upstream release" line?
<pitti> didrocks: yes, in above commit you added the description of the new upstream release
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I just added "* New upstream release", but not the full description of the release. But I can add "* New upstream release" in the last commit as well :)
<pitti> didrocks: no, don't
<pitti> didrocks: the commit where you actually upgrade to the new upstream release should also have that changelog
<didrocks> pitti: so, if I understood well, you prefer having the full changelog of the new releasing (typically the content of NEWS file) in the first commit, with "* New upstream release", right?
<didrocks> hi seb128
<seb128> hello didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: yes, it's a bit cleaner; but as I said, it's really just a minor nit, the way you did it works, too
 * seb128 didn't sleep enough again
<didrocks> seb128: you went to bed so late?
<seb128> 2:30am
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks, I will update the desktop bzr wiki page so :)
<seb128> dunno if that's so late but that's a bit of a short night for my taste ;-)
<seb128> pitti: guten tag!
<pitti> didrocks: a slightly better way would be to commit the new changelog separately as "add upstream news to changelog", debcommit, and then dch -r/debcommit -r
<pitti> seb128: bonjour Monsieur!
<seb128> pitti: I sponsored kenvandine_wk's change for the evolution indicator and the oem scrollbars changes too
<pitti> seb128: I saw the evo changelog; you rock
<didrocks> seb128: ourgh, yeah... you slept more than me but it's not so much... (Personnaly, I have to wake up at 6:00 AM to go to my company, with no salary raise for anybody this year, even if it the objectives have been reached. You can feel my mood now :/)
<didrocks> pitti: ok, will try that
<seb128> didrocks: yeah ...
<seb128> didrocks: you can do the gnome-games update later if you want btw
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I am used to this package now :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette> bonjour
<seb128> didrocks: btw to count sleep I got up at 8am not when joining IRC ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok, so I understand 5h30 -> same than me \o/
<seb128> that's french standards? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: we have to ask to huats too ^^
<seb128> didrocks: he seems to be busy for a week now, I've not seem him around a lot, I'm wondering if I should assign the gcalctool update to somebody else
<seb128> lool: hello
<lool> seb128: Hi
<seb128> lool: your gtk changes means we can relibtoolize using libtool2 now? ;-)
<lool> seb128: What used to break for you?
<lool> seb128: I completed full builds after the po-properties fixes, from SVN; so I think jaunty's toolchain should work ATM
<seb128> lool: "ignoring invalid character `\001' in script"
<lool> seb128: Yes, that's what was fixed, it should work again now
<seb128> lool: that you mentioned in bug #332840
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332840 in gnulib "$(SHELL) config.status broken" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332840
<seb128> lool: ok good, thanks a lot for tracking since
<didrocks> seb128: he was ill last week and very busy yes. I talked a little bit with him yesterday (I really have to call him) and his schedule is tight. If you want, I can do this update (I will just talk to him before, if it's the case). As you wish :)
<seb128> lool: I was still using libtool 1.5 to relibtoolize gtk to workaround this error
<lool> seb128: It's unfortunate we didn't notice earlier, it seems intrepid is affected as well  :-/
<seb128> didrocks: ok feel free to ask him when you have him on the phone there is no hurry
<didrocks> seb128: no pb
<lool> seb128: You know I'm really happy to know what broke it (libtool) because I really couldn't figure out; I suspected autoconf and dash!
<seb128> lool: I did notice and asked Keybuk but never spend the required hours to figure what was the issue
<lool> It's not libtool's fault at all, but some update had exposed the breakage, I had no idea which one; now I know it was libtool :)
<seb128> I could have told that :-p
<lool> seb128: Turned out to be a common bug; and you can easily hit it with almost all GNOME packages
<seb128> I do downgrade libtool to 1.5 to workaround the issue for a while ;-)
<seb128> never got it in other packages
<lool> seb128: Something like touch po/POTFILES.in in any GNOME package after configure and you will break the build there too
<seb128> but we don't relibtoolize glib for example
<lool> So if you e.g. patch a lang in, you might hit it again
<lool> And the only way to fix it is to wait for all projects to release again with a newer glib-gettext + newer intltool
<lool> (The borken Makefile.in.in is copied in all GNOME tarballs)
<lool> seb128: Hmm there's something broken with the remote bug watches isn't it?  The bug has a gtk+ task linked to a bug which has been resolved on GNOME's side, but the launchpad status still says "Unknown"
<seb128> yes, they are not updated often enough
<seb128> I didn't bother yet but somebody should ping #launchpad I guess
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hey seb128
<seb128> huats: how are you? I was just asking about you to didrocks ;-)
<huats> even if I am running out of time, I will at least do the gcalctool update ;)
<huats> I am getting better
<huats> thanks !
<huats> how are you ?
<seb128> good thank you!
<huats> no pb
<seb128> didrocks: ^ he will do the update
<huats> I also have anjuta to finish (I had a running 2.25.902 but the 2.25.903 is out so I will update it)
<seb128> ok
<huats> I hope that later this week I will have ore time to do packaging stuffs...
<huats> (I will)
<seb128> better to get what you have uploaded and then work on the next update than getting lot of version changes late in the cycle
<huats> exactly
<huats> ok
<huats> I will do that then
<huats> seb128: and btw thanks for taking care of gnome-keyring and seahorse yesterday...
<huats> Does anyone can remember me URL of the documentation to put a package into bzr ?
<seb128> huats: didrocks does for sure and you are welcome for the updates ;-)
<didrocks> huats: you have some stuff to do to ubuntu-fr too :p
<huats> I am sure that didrocks knows that ... but he didn't asnwered me privately
<huats> :)
<didrocks> seb128: yep, noted. I will try to tackle gnome-games within the day :)
<huats> didrocks: I am sure I have
<huats> I will take care of them too
<seb128> huats: maybe you need to ask nicely? ;-)
<didrocks> huats: I have a work too :)
<huats> didrocks: luckly you, I don't :P
<didrocks> huats: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr, Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/<package_name>/ubuntu
<huats> well sort of :)
<didrocks> huats: you choose :p
<huats> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> you're welcome
<didrocks> seb128: there were no "please" in the sentence. I have a filter :p (cf ML discussion)
<seb128> you mean "there is huats in the sentence and you have a filter for that too"? ;-)
<huats> :)
<didrocks> seb128: exactly :)
<didrocks> seb128: I think I must avoid to update things after midnight (typo & SHVER ;))
<seb128> didrocks: yeah ;-)
<seb128> hello MacSlow mvo_
<MacSlow> yo funky bunch!
<MacSlow> seb128, mvo's tail is showing ;)
<mvo_> hey seb128
 * pitti hugs MacSlow and mvo
<MacSlow> pitti, alter Schwede!
<MacSlow> pitti, you and dbarth were busy getting the latest notify-osd going :)
<MacSlow> I never will underestimate to land code in a package!
<pitti> heh
<pitti> does anyone know how I can prevent a window from getting a close button?
<pitti> gtk_window_set_deletable (GTK_WINDOW (unmount_flush_window), FALSE);
<pitti> I tried that, but it doesn't work
<pitti> I also tried
<pitti> gdk_window_set_decorations (unmount_flush_window->window, GDK_DECOR_BORDER|GDK_DECOR_TITLE);
<pitti> but that says that window is not a GdkWindow
<pitti> (gnome-mount:3944): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_set_decorations: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<pitti> that in particular
<seb128> why do you want to do that?
<pitti> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#gnome-mount
<pitti> for now I used gtk_window_set_decorated(), but then I don't have a title bar at all
<pitti> which looks fine, too, though
<seb128> there is nothing there which says the dialog shouldn't be closed?
<seb128> I'm not sure why you want limit that user choice
<mvo_> pitti: gdk_window_set_functions()
<pitti> mvo_: won't that have teh same GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)problem?
<pitti> mpt: help
<mvo_> pitti: have you run "gtk_widget_realize()" on it (or _show()) before you run the gdk_ function?
<pitti> mvo_: not ATM
<pitti> "Depending on the system, this function may not have any effect when called on a window that is already visible, so you should call it before calling gtk_window_show()."
<pitti> oops, that's for set_deletable()
<mvo_> pitti: please try that then, gtk creates the gdk window only on first show or relaize
<pitti> mvo_: moved; it doesn't barf any more, but doesn't work either
 * pitti tries set_functions instead of set_decorations
<mvo_> pitti: which one, the "set_functions()" does not have any effect or the "set_decoration()" (or both) ?
<mvo_> aha
<mvo_> :)
<pitti> . o O { that looks quite redundant..  }
<pitti> a-haa
 * pitti hugs mvo
<pitti> thanks
<mvo_> cheers :)
 * mvo_ is still desktop team material ;)
<davidbarth> hey pitti, you're taking the gnome-mount changes?
<pitti> davidbarth: yes, currently working on them
<davidbarth> pitti: great!
<pitti> I'll followup on the bug
<pitti> davidbarth: I won't change all strings yet, though, that should really be coordinated with upstream
<pitti> anyway, discussion -> bug
 * pitti finds it utterly weird though, that we invest many resources in writing proper notifications, and then invest resources in rewriting programs to not use them any more..
<mvo_> james_w: I don't want to nag, but is there anything new in the bzr-buildpackage act odd with python2.6 bug? anything I can do to help?
<james_w> mvo_: I have a fix, just preparing the stuff for an FFe
<james_w> I didn't want to take time out to upload a fix
<james_w> I can do it if it is urgent
<mvo_> james_w: if its in a bzr tree somewhere thats fine
<seb128> you probably don't need an exception for bug fix changes
<mvo_> james_w: then I will just check it out myself
<james_w> seb128: I've been busy :-)
<mvo_> heh :)
<mvo_> james_w: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/bzr-builddeb shows all branches are a couple of days old, is the fix not pushed yet?
<james_w> mvo_: just pushed to lp:~james-w/bzr-builddeb/2.1
<mvo_> james_w: excellent, thanks again
<seb128> mvo_: want to do the new g-c-c version update? ;-) if you are busy don't bother I will do it after lunch
<mvo_> seb128: I'm going for lucnh now/soon too and I'm pretty busy with some other stuff. I could try to queeze it in though
<mpt> pitti, either "ironic" or "tasteful", take your pick :-)
<mpt> Programs were overusing notification bubbles
<seb128> mvo_: no that's ok if you are busy I will do it
<mvo_> james_w: can you give me a overview about the pristine tar stuff? is that what we should use for the non-native branches (e.g. the gnome-control-center branch etc)?
<james_w> mvo_: is it debian/ only?
<seb128> mvo_: if you do g-c-c it's on ubuntu-desktop now
<mvo_> james_w: yes
<mvo_> seb128: thanks
<pitti> mpt: okay, I uploaded the first patch, added comments to the LP bug and also forwarded it upstream (maybe David considers adopting it, which would ease matters a lot)
<james_w> mvo_: then you lose :-)
<mvo_> james_w: hm
<pitti> mpt: it's not perfect yet, but at least fixes the immediate problem with getting a dialog with buttons
<seb128> pitti: what is wrong with having buttons?
<seb128> pitti: if you display a dialog I can't close I'm going to be unhappy with you ;-)
<mpt> pitti, excellent
<james_w> mvo_: there is nowhere tasteful to store the pristine tar data for debian only really. It would be possible, but it would either be binary files in the working tree, or craziness in the revision graph.
<mpt> seb128, don't worry, it's not a dialog, it's a progress window ;-)
<pitti> seb128: because here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=gnome-mount-unmounting.png it doesn't make any sense at all
<seb128> mpt: same difference, anything which open and I can't close is going to make me unhappy
<pitti> seb128: I shouldn't have to close this progress window
<seb128> why not?
<seb128> if I want to get it out of my way
<pitti> seb128: "have to" != "can't"
<pitti> seb128: it should auto-close
<mpt> seb128, it closes itself after a few seconds, and you can minimize it if you're really impatient.
<pitti> when it's donw
<mvo_> james_w: hm, thanks. I guess I misunderstood the use-case for it then
<seb128> mpt: what is wrong with letting user the choise to close things he doesn't want now?
<pitti> seb128: I'm absolutely open to adding back the close decoration
<seb128> that start being dictating users what to do I and don't like that at all
<pitti> seb128: but we shuoldn't have above fallback dialog from notify-osd, since that's just plain wrong
<james_w> mvo_: oh, you got the use case correct, it's just hard to implement in this case
<james_w> mvo_: it currently only works for full-source branches
<seb128> pitti: right, I'm fine with that design, I just don't get why you want to prevent users who want to close the dialog to do so
<mpt> seb128, because that would falsely imply you were cancelling the unmount when you can't.
<seb128> you do extra efforts to get in the user way
<seb128> mpt: no that would, that would imply I know it's syncing and I want it out of my screen because it's noise
<seb128> wouldn't
<seb128> my ipod screen change when I can unplug it I don't need a dialog on my computer screen too
<pitti> seb128: would you still want the next window which says that you can remove it?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I look at the ipod before unplugging not the computer
<pitti> right, I agree
<pitti> so *if* we make the dialog close-able, it shouldn't present the followup window either
<mvo_> I can't think of people who would assume that closing the window would cancel the unmount, but I let myself convince otherwise of course from user-testing data
<mpt> iPod's are unusual in that they prominently show mounted/unmounted state.
<pitti> but I leave the decision of that "if" to someone else
<mpt> er, iPods I mean.
<mpt> Most hotpluggable devices don't.
<seb128> well, still when the led stops flashing it's ok
 * pitti wishes that all this mess wouldn't be necessary in the first place, and the kernel would offer a sane flushing algorithm
<seb128> if I want to close that dialog I should be able to do so
<seb128> anyway let's see how it goes but I don't think starting to dictate user their workflow is nice and will work for everybody
<pitti> seb128: minimizing isn't enough for you?
<seb128> it's still in my way, ie in the tasks list, in the alt-tab list, etc
<seb128> I'm not sure what we win by removing the flexibility there
<seb128> pitti: and please tell me that I will not have to click on a "ok" button to close the dialog that say than I can unplug my device now ;-)
<pitti> seb128: no, that's the very bug I was fixing :)
<seb128> ok good
<pitti> seb128: right now it looks like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=gnome-mount-unmounting.png
<pitti> seb128: which you *have* to close, and that's totally wrong
<seb128> agreed
<pitti> seb128: now it looks like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23359790/cache-flushing.png
<mpt> ooh, nice
<seb128> pitti: nice indeed
<mvo_> james_w: I use your branch now, its currently a bit unhappy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/125743/ helped with the compiz tree a bit, but its still not happy
<seb128> I like the nautilus way better though
<mpt> (modulo that annoying GTK text wrapping bug)
<seb128> you can close the copy dialog, it just goes to the notification area ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yeah, that's nice, too
<seb128> I'm wondering if GNOME has any dialog you can't close right now
<james_w> mvo_: thanks, please pull
<mpt> pitti, looks like the gap between the progress bar and the "To prevent..." text is a bit large
<pitti> mpt: right; that needs some work (it's not that easy to get the exact spacing)
<mpt> I don't envy you, Glade annoys me :-)
<mpt> pitti, hey, that progress bar is determinate! Did you find a way of calculating the proportion done?
<pitti> mpt: but that's not critical for UIF, and I have some other things (like usplash) which are
<pitti> mpt: no, it's just a bouncing one
<mpt> oh
<mpt> see, that's why indeterminate progress bars shouldn't be themed to bounce -- it makes them look unnecessarily similar to determinate ones
<seb128> pitti: btw while you are uploading gnome-mount change there is a pending sponsoring request for a typo fix waiting
<pitti> seb128: oh, will do that next time (I'm sure I have to touch gnome-mount again soon enough :) )
<seb128> thanks
 * pitti already uploaded, and is now sending his weekly report
<seb128> doh, weekly report
<seb128> did we get reminder emails?
<pitti> not this week apparently
<seb128> I didn't, I'm wondering if my spam filtering is too efficient or something
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> pitti: the current dialog autoclose right? so if you get a flush which takes 0.1 seconds you will see a dialog jumping and vanishing directly?
<mvo_> james_w: works great now, thanks!
<james_w> mvo_: thank you
<pitti> seb128: it only starts after 0.75 seconds
<pitti> seb128: just like the notification
<seb128> ah good
<pitti> seb128: so for fast/no flush you don't see anything
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> and for long ones it autocloses, yes
<pitti> if you flush takes 0.9 seconds, it looks ugly indeed
<pitti> but that's not new, same problem with the notification
<seb128> right I was just wondeing if there was a way to estimate the flush time before
<davidbarth> pitti: maybe you can add an artificial timeout to let the user see the dialog?
<seb128> let's see how it goes already like this we can do tweaking later
<davidbarth> pitti: when the flush timeout occurs, add an additional 2s timeout
<pitti> davidbarth: that's possible
<pitti> davidbarth: well, only if the flush took less than 1 second or so
<davidbarth> pitti: for quick flushes, you will only be disturbed for 2s (but will have the time to actually see what's happening)
<davidbarth> pitti: and for longer flushes, you have to wait anyway...
<pitti> if it already takes 5, then there's no reason to have an extra 2
<pitti> davidbarth: in fact I used that extra delay for testing :)
<pitti> I already have the patch
<davidbarth> pitti: right, so you need to account for the time the dialog has been up
<davidbarth> pitti: hehe, nice
 * kenvandine_wk waves
<james_w> morning kenvandine_wk
<seb128> hey kenvandine_wk
<kenvandine_wk> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: I uploaded the new evolution version and included your changes
<kenvandine_wk> great
<kenvandine_wk> both bugs?
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: yes
<kenvandine_wk> excellent
<kenvandine_wk> thx
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: could you open a bug upstream about the action change though?
<seb128> you're welcome
 * kenvandine_wk was going to create a debdiff for those today
<kenvandine_wk> yes
<seb128> thanks
 * kenvandine_wk does that now
<seb128> mvo_: did you or do work on g-c-c?
<seb128> mvo_: just asking before doing the update to not conflict
<fta2> seb128, evolution still shows me popups instead of nice notifs, do I need to add something?
<seb128> fta2: hello
<seb128> fta2: did you upgrade and did you restart it?
<fta2> both
<seb128> so talk to kenvandine_wk who wrote the change
<seb128> it works for me
<kenvandine_wk> humm
<fta2> i remember you asked me to uncheck a pref last week
<seb128> no I didn't
<seb128> I said you can disable the upstream one if you want
<kenvandine_wk> fta2: the preference shouldn't matter in the latest
<fta2> so it doesn't work for me. i see the ok / cancel dialog
<kenvandine_wk> fta2: echo $GDMSESSION
<fta2> oh, just rechecked the pref, now, i have both the dialog and the notif
<fta2> kenvandine_wk, default
<kenvandine_wk> default is what it returns?
<seb128> fta2: dpkg -l | grep evolution-?
<geser> is there a planned upload of eel2 in the near future? as libeel2-dev is missing a dependency on libgail-dev (gail is referenced in eel-2.0.pc)
<seb128> geser: no
<fta2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/125773/
<mvo_> seb128: no, I was doing compiz (and still am)
<seb128> geser: that libary is deprecated and not used in GNOME (or should not it's still there for compatibility reasons)
<seb128> mvo_: ok, I will do the g-c-c update then
<kenvandine_wk> fta2: actually, when you configure the mail-notification plugin in evolution, you shouldn't even have an interface to enable the icon anymore
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: his issue seems to be the action part and not the icon though
<fta2> kenvandine_wk, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Screenshot-evolution-indicator.png
<geser> seb128: I tried to rebuild nautilus-python for the python 2.6 transition and it failed due to this missing dependency
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: but he shouldn't even get that action if he is in the right session
<pitti> seb128: okay for me to sponsor bug 329245?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329245 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon could use the new notification service" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329245
<seb128> geser: could you look at fixing it, do a debdiff and subscribe the sponsor team to the bug?
<pitti> seb128: (updated patch by davidbarth)
<seb128> pitti: I was going to do this one but sure, make sure to take the version I uploaded before lunch as basis
<pitti> seb128: yes, downloading from LP directlry
<seb128> pitti: ok, go for it then
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: maybe notify-osd broken in the recent update and capability query doesn't work correctly?
<seb128> broken -> broke
<kenvandine_wk> works here...
 * kenvandine_wk just updated to make sure
<seb128> worked for me too when I tried yesterday, I didn't upgrade my laptop yet so I can't test now
<kenvandine_wk> i just verified the version  you uploaded works... seems fine
<seb128> fta2: do you get the flashing notification icon? or just the dialog?
<kenvandine_wk> fta2: run evolution from a console
<kenvandine_wk> then go into the plugin configuration and pastebin what is printed on the console
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: btw on bugs you can click the also affects project link below the table to add upstream tasks
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: could you do it on bug #328596?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328596 in evolution "evolution shouldn't use notifications with actions" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328596
<kenvandine_wk> what else does it affect?
<seb128> upstream evolution
<kenvandine_wk> oh... i see
<seb128> adding an upstream tasks will monitor the bugzilla bug status
<kenvandine_wk> cool feature :)
<seb128> indeed
<kenvandine_wk> it automatically picked up the watch for it...which i thought was cool
<seb128> the upstream task will change when they close or needinfo the bug
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> awesome
<eeejay> seb128: re: notify-osd and gnome-settings-daemon, is this fixed in the next release? https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/334292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334292 in gnome-settings-daemon "New osd-notify notifications should not have an empty title" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> eeejay: read what pitti said around 15 ago?
 * eeejay scrolls
<pitti> me?
<seb128> pitti: I think that's about the fix you want to sponsor
<seb128> oh, I've been misleaded by the title
<pitti> seb128: the patches I upload (g-p-m and g-settings-daemon) fix the notifications for the new hint names
<pitti> and for the eject key
<seb128> eeejay: ask MacSlow or davidbarth about notify-osd issues
<seb128> eeejay: that doesn't seem to be a bug but a design decision
<seb128> pitti: yeah, sorry I have been confused by the title
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<eeejay> seb128: they know about the issue, it is needed for correct ATK exposure, MacSlow agreed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/334292/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334292 in gnome-settings-daemon "New osd-notify notifications should not have an empty title" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> eeejay: so why do you ask to me? I'm not working on notify-osd
<eeejay> seb128: because the fix is needed in gst, (ie. the title _("Volume") is needed instead of " ")).
<seb128> eeejay: doesn't change the fact that I'm not working on those notify-osd changes
<seb128> eeejay: you want to talk to davidbarth or MacSlow really
<eeejay> MacSlow: davidbarth: could you please bless bug 334292?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334292 in gnome-settings-daemon "New osd-notify notifications should not have an empty title" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334292
<MacSlow> eeejay, there you go
<eeejay> MacSlow: thanks! i'll do the same for gpm..
<fta2> kenvandine_wk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/125782/
<pitti> davidbarth: hm, the eject notification works now, but it doesn't actually eject; does that work for you?
<kenvandine_wk> fta2: weird... i see more output than that :)
<seb128> fta2: the gvfs warning are because you upgraded gvfs but didn't restart your session
<kenvandine_wk> fta2: do you see the mail notification icon in the notification area?
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine_wk> as well as the indicator applet?
<davidbarth> pitti: not sure, i have not test the result of the command
<kenvandine_wk> morning rickspencer3
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<fta2> kenvandine_wk, no
<rickspencer3> good morning seb128 and kenvandine_wk
<kenvandine_wk> fta2: ok... that is really weird
<davidbarth> pitti: but i haven't changed that part of the code and i think i do not exit prematurely
<pitti> rickspencer3: FYI, I added my activity report/work items directly to the wiki
<davidbarth> pitti: maybe the code is old and does not work properly
 * davidbarth -> quick lunch
<rickspencer3> maddness!
<seb128> pitti: eject is buggy for me since a while, I get gnome-mount error dialogs when pressing the eject button on the CD drive usually
<pitti> seb128: I mean if I press the eject hotkey
<pitti> which is still F12 for me
<rickspencer3> looks like seb128 pitti and mvo have been quite busy while I was sleeping this morning!
<pitti> which annoys me a lot, but is nice for testing this particualr fix :)
<pitti> :)
<seb128> I get a
<seb128> org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure
<seb128> "eject : tentative d'utilisation de `/media/cdrom0' comme nom de périphérique mais il ne s'agit pas d'un périphérique"
<seb128> which basically means "try to use cdrom0 as device name but that's not a device"
<seb128> weird error
 * kenvandine_wk logs out to test something
<davidbarth> pitti: but i can work on that later today, as i still have to add support for media keys
<davidbarth> yeah, i was getting I/O errors, which were normal as i didn't have any media inserted
<seb128> knowing that the disk is mounted as cdrom0 and it does unmount it before displaying the rror
 * davidbarth is trying
<pitti> davidbarth: hm, indeed, if I downgrade it doesn't work either
<seb128> pitti: btw could you try if you still get your camera duplicated devices issue running gvfs 0.1.7?
<pitti> davidbarth: so it's probably not due to your patch
<davidbarth> pitti: i hope so! ;)
<pitti> erm, *blush*
<davidbarth> just fyi, it's ejecting the cdrom i inserted here
<pitti> the tray was already open..
<davidbarth> pitti: bug fixed then?
<pitti> works
<davidbarth> k
<pitti> sorry for the noise :)
 * kenvandine_wk waits for his 30 launchpad tabs load after a browser restart... can anyone say DOS :)
<seb128> tseliot: hey, could you have a look at updating your 109_screen_resolution_extra.patch changes to http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-control-center/2.25/gnome-control-center-2.25.92.tar.gz?
<fta2> kenvandine_wk, in fact, i see nothing related to evo in the notification area
<tseliot> seb128: yes, I can but I'm working on a bug which has a high priority for my team. I promise to do it soon
<seb128> tseliot: thanks
<tseliot> np
<vuntz> guys, you're not fun. I stop reading ubuntu-devel for a few days and now there are tons of mails on (I guess) notify osd ;-)
 * vuntz wonders if he should read that
<seb128> vuntz: hey, good to see you are still around ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> hey vuntz
<vuntz> I guess I'll read that later, with some pop-corn
<kenvandine_wk> haha
<andreasn> vuntz, almost as funny as desktop-devel you know
<andreasn> except that the wall-of-hate doesn't consist of core contributors
<davmor2> Guys is this a bug or design flaw or is it meant to be like this http://www.davmor2.co.uk/evosetup.png
<kenvandine_wk> sounds like a bug
 * kenvandine_wk tries to repro
<seb128> what screen resolution do you use?
<davmor2> seb128: 1440x900
<seb128> that's a bug and that's what you get for uploading eom changes
<seb128> please file a bug and I will try to get those guys to look into the issue
<kenvandine_wk> i reproduced it
<kenvandine_wk> i didn't do it in 2.25.91
<davmor2> seb128: It was more the fact that most of the window is blank.  It's only on sending email too and not receiving which is really weird :)
<seb128> right, I included the oem changes
<seb128> "only on sending email too"? that is not clear
<kenvandine_wk> the sending email screen
<kenvandine_wk> the receiving screen is fine
<davmor2> seb128: there are 2 config screens that are similar sending and receiving.  Sending is screwy receiving is fine
<seb128> ok, please open a bug now and I will get somebody to look into it
<davmor2> seb128: I'll do the bug as soon as I have finished the write up on how to setup evo shouldn't be long
 * pitti hugs davmor2 for spotting regressions so fast
<davmor2> that's my job :)
<davmor2> seb128: bug 337264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337264 in evolution "Jaunty: Evolution's Sending Options page is set up incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337264
<seb128> thanks
<davmor2> When you click on the panel calendar and it pulls down the monthly view and you double click on a day it open a new case of evolution rather than using the open one is this a bug or design feature?
<seb128> design
<seb128> there is some bugs about that already
<davmor2> seb128: Thanks
<pitti> seb128: shall I work on bug 335888 now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335888 in gnome-themes "default set of installed themes needs to be changed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335888
<seb128> pitti: please do, I still have a backlog around 10 updates and 100 bugs for today
<pitti> seb128: right, just making sure we don't collide
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> pitti: there is a new version available if you want to do the update too ;-)
<hyperair> is notify-osd supposed to concat messages for pidgin-libnotify yet?
<pitti> seb128: absolutely, while I'm at it anyway
<seb128> pitti: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-themes/2.25/gnome-themes-2.25.92.tar.gz
<davmor2> seb128: Out of curiosity is there any plan to make evolution minimise into the new comms notification applet like pidgin can?  It would save on screen real estate I just have no idea if it is possible or not
<pitti> seb128: consider it done
<seb128> pitti: it's only translations updated so it should be trivial
<seb128> davmor2: not that I know but I'm not in the dxteam, maybe they have plan for it, ask to davidbarth
<davmor2> seb128: thanks again
<davidbarth> davmor2: no plan for that now, but that's an interesting idea
<davidbarth> davmor2: is there a bug/enhancement request in the evolution tracker or LP? you can subscribe me to the bug
<davmor2> davidbarth: no but I can write one :)
<Riddell> rickspencer3: meeting in an hour?
<seb128> I don't think sending random applications to the notification area is a good thing
<rickspencer3> yup
<seb128> or message indicator
<seb128> rickspencer3: you didn't send a reminder email apparently ;-)
<rickspencer3> seb128: really? I thought I did, but I am using Kubuntu
 * rickspencer3 ducks
<seb128> lol
<seb128> so less work for us thanks to kubuntu? ;-)
<rickspencer3> aparantly
<rickspencer3> it looks like only the first two people ended up in the mailing list that I made in Kontact
<rickspencer3> :(
<rickspencer3> actually, only Arne got it, it appears!
<davmor2> davidbarth: bug 337274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337274 in notify-osd "Wishlist Bug: Minimise Evolution/Other mail clients into the new notify-osd comms applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337274
<Ampelbein> seb128: got any updates for me to do?
<seb128> Ampelbein: http://download.gnome.org/sources/totem-pl-parser/2.25/totem-pl-parser-2.25.92.tar.gz http://download.gnome.org/sources/totem/2.25/totem-2.25.92.tar.gz
<seb128> they are in bzr, did you use bzr before for updates?
<Ampelbein> unfortunately not, no.
<seb128> you are interested to use it?
<Ampelbein> yes, just opened wiki.ubuntu.com/Bzr
<seb128> Ampelbein: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr
<seb128> read the updating a package there
<Ampelbein> currently on it. will have to experiment a bit with it. but does not sound too complicated.
<seb128> no it's not, good opportunity to give it a try ;-)
<Ampelbein> ok, will start and check back here if i have questions.
<Ampelbein> thanks for helping me.
<seb128> mpt: would you have suggestion for the evolution-alarm-notify strings? bug #331825 is about translating those but I think we should fix the string before doing it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331825 in evolution "evolution-alarm-notifier .desktop file not translatable in the startup programs dialog" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331825
<seb128> Ampelbein: you're welcome, don't hesitate to ask on the channel if you have any question, didrocks wrote this page and is open suggestions on how to make it better too ;-)
<seb128> mpt: basically evolution-alarm-notify is the service which reminds you about your meetings, etc
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: gnome-user-share is  a good example, had to change configure args, deps, etc
<seb128> mpt: "Evolution Alarm Notifier" is used right now as name and description
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: excellent ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> still got build failures... but good example
<seb128> upstream issue?
<pitti> seb128: grabbing bug 337066, ok?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337066 in gtk2-engines "Please sponsor gtk2-engines 2.17.4 (main) into Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337066
<seb128> pitti: sure, thank you
<pitti> seb128: taking bug 336947, too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336947 in gnome-doc-utils "Please sponsor gnome-doc-utils 0.15.2 to jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336947
<mpt> seb128, so something like "Ensures that alarms set in Evolution go off at the appropriate time."?
<seb128> pitti: thanks
<seb128> mpt: is that for Name= or Description= (those are listed in gnome-session-properties)
<mpt> seb128, Name=Evolution Alarm Notifier, presumably :-)
<seb128> mpt: ok thanks!
<didrocks> Ampelbein: I will just change this page a little tomorrow and the workflow will differ a little bit
<rickspencer3> desktop team meeting in 6 miuntes
<pitti> seb128: taking bug 337054 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337054 in tomboy "Please sponsor tomboy 0.13.6 (main) into Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337054
<seb128> pitti: you rock!
 * calc arghs at gvfs-fuse
<pitti> seb128: ah, just don't want to start something new before the meeting :)
<pitti> seb128: and in those rush times I guess even a couple of sponsors help
<calc> it looks like a real filesystem but can't operate like one :(
<seb128> pitti: yeah
<ArneGoetje> mvo: 2 UI changes in my l-s branch
<asac> hi all
<asac> bb in 2 minutes
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-03-03
<rickspencer3> ready to start the desktop team meeting?
<mvo> ArneGoetje: thanks, looks good, could you please write a debian/changelog entry, then I will sponsor the upload
<rickspencer3> asac: ArneGoetje: bryce calc kenvandine_wk pitti seb128 Riddell
<seb128> rickspencer3:
<pitti> o/
<asac> o
<calc> hi
<asac> \/
<rickspencer3> sorry that you didn't get the reminder mail. I'm using Kubuntu this week, and apparently I'm not smart enough to set up a list in Kontact.
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> I see that my Jaunty change mail box is on fire, so I'm going to strive to make this a short and sweet meeting so that everyone can get back to shipping.
<asac> rickspencer3++
<ArneGoetje> mvo: will do.
<kenvandine_wk> here
<pitti> asac: feel better now?
<asac> yeah
<asac> much ;)
<pitti> great *hug*
<rickspencer3> Mostly, we should quickly review a few of the action items from last week.
<rickspencer3> ACTION: kenvandine to work with Dx team to identify changes for UIF, and also changes that might require a UIFE.
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: you did this, right?
<kenvandine_wk> yes
<rickspencer3> I seem to recall an email discussion
<pitti> those are tagged now?
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: yes
<pitti> how bad is it?
<rickspencer3> when you get a moment, could you post a link?
<kenvandine_wk> not terrible
<bryce> heya
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: ^^^^
<rickspencer3> while we're waiting
<rickspencer3> reminder: ACTION: Desktop team to review current goals and update as needed. Feel free to update outside the normal web site if it's easier to do so.
<pitti> oh, ugh
<kenvandine_wk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=jaunty-uif
<seb128> ditto
<rickspencer3> no problems
<pitti> I don't actually think that I want to change them, though
<calc> updated mine
<pitti> rather try to fulfill them :)
<calc> or rather wrote them i somehow forgot to write them before
<rickspencer3> there is no deadline ... I just don't want it to be a hideous crush right when we are trying to organize UDS Karmic
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: that list is down from like 28 on thursday
<asac> the firefox UI thing will - as expected - be a last minute thing - if at all
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to start a wiki page for brainstorming features for marketing
<rickspencer3> I didn't do this, we shoud just use the marketing page, and I'll just put our stuff from last week there, so consider this done
<rickspencer3> I also didn't get to talking about sponsoring
<rickspencer3> so that's all from last week's actions that aren't marked as done on the wiki
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: still quite a big list for two days
<pitti> rickspencer3: sponsoring queue looks quite good actually
<pitti> we were hammering like mad
<rickspencer3> pitti: ack
<rickspencer3> you guys rock
<pitti> i. e. the old and crufty things are still there, and the brand new items
<rickspencer3> next: Release Bugs/Release Status
<rickspencer3> Please look at the section on work items in the team meeting wiki. I'd like to quickly get a handle on the work items that will and will not happen this week, but will do that one on one in email, unless there are any questions, we can move on.
<rickspencer3> I've listed our release targeted bugs in the meeting wiki. Please be aware of your release targeted bugs.
<rickspencer3> pitti: anything to report on the release front? I see two FFE exceptions for us.
<ArneGoetje> mvo: pushed
<pitti> I'm still a bit concerned about the long-standing bugs on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<pitti> the X.org driver problems seem to be a pain in the butt
<asac> (as usual ;))
<pitti> I don't have much to report, rather to ask around whether anyone has anything on their mind which is release critical
<pitti> rickspencer3: FFE for -ati and the search page in ffox?
<rickspencer3> those are the two I am aware of
<asac> my resume works again ... but my X seems to crash (i end up 7/10 times at gdm login)
<didrocks> seb128: I had a lot of work, but between two meetings, I did that: bugs #337298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337298 in gnome-games "Please, sponsor gnome-games 2.25.92 to jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337298
<calc> asac: me too
<didrocks> (oupss sorry, your meeting)
<asac> bryce: what info do you need ;) ^^
<calc> there seems to be a Xorg crash on suspend/resume issue on intel (or has in the past)
<seb128> didrocks: thanks
<calc> the last few times my system has resumed ok though
<rickspencer3> bryce: it looks like you have some of the more complex RC issues
<pitti> mine freezes after 5 minutes up to two hours after resume
<pitti> ssh still works
<asac> i can also make X go back to gdm by trying to switch to console (as i found out 30 minutes ago)
<pitti> gdb useless, strace inconclusive
<asac> bryce: ^^ ;)
<pitti> anyway, this should be fodder for LP bug
<pedro_> rickspencer3: btw the release target was added to the http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/team-assigned/canonical-desktop-team-assigned-bug-tasks.html
<pitti> it seems there are several unrelated issues here
<pedro_> rickspencer3: should be better to look at those reports now ;-)
<asac> pitti: we also have this focus-stealing deadlock ... does your mouse pointer change to a "text select" state
<asac> ?
<pitti> asac: never had that
<kenvandine_wk> asac: i had that once
<bryce> sorry, someone pinged me about another bug
<asac> strange ... most X lockups that still allow ssh feel like its that
<rickspencer3> pedro_: yes
<rickspencer3> thank you for that
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: do you have an overview about the jaunty-uif bugs? i. e. how many are on track, how many need someone to work on, how many are blocked?
<asac> e.g. the mouse pointer changes to something else, but you cannot do anything anymore (neither keyboard nor mous)
<kenvandine_wk> there are 3  that we will need exceptions for
<pitti> asac: ok, that sounds similar to my problem
<bryce> asac: for crashes, backtraces are necessary - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<pitti> bryce: it doesn't crash, it just stops updating the screen
<kenvandine_wk> gossip, gaijim, amsn
<pitti> bryce: apps continue to work
<asac> pitti: yeah. we have a gnome bug for that with a testcase
<pitti> bryce: gdb is totally useless (??), even with -dbg
<asac> gnome bug 571423
 * pitti will file a bug and then we'll compare
<seb128> asac: never had this one either and it's there since dapper or something no?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Gnome: timed out (http://bugzilla.gnome.org/xml.cgi?id=571423)
 * kenvandine_wk re-phrases, at least 3... those 3 depend on python bindings to libindicate, which won't be ready
<asac> seb128: well. actually i think its a different issue, but related. the one we have a bug for is there since dapper. the new one has the same symptoms, but i get it out of nowhere
<asac> and also since the grab menu thing was claimed to be fixed by NM it might be that its all the new issue now
<seb128> asac: for what is worth I've read no bug about that out of the nm case
 * calc will try to get a backtrace for the intel crash on suspend/resume if it happens again
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: for bug #335654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335654 in system-config-printer "improved notify-osd integration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335654
<asac> seb128: right. it feels like a X lockup ;)
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: davidbarth said he would work on that one  today
<rickspencer3> pitti: are you aware of 335654 ?
<asac> seb128: but if you saw the menu bug once, then you see that at lesat the mouse pointer is in "grab" mode
<pitti> bug 335653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335653 in commons-daemon "Tomcat fails to load on PPC64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335653
<pitti> bug 335654
<pitti> sorry
<asac> seb128: i will try to kill around apps next time i see the randoe lockup
<bryce> pitti: right, freezes != crash.  asac mentioned a crash; what you describe sounds more like an x freeze.
 * kenvandine_wk doesn't thing tomcat on ppc will block uif :)
<asac> bryce: i dont know if its a crash. i end up at gdm login
<bryce> pitti: freezes are harder to debug but if you file a lp bug I can look into it
<pitti> bryce: okay
<asac> bryce: but i dont get a crash file
<pitti> rickspencer3: aware in the sense that I've seen it before
<kenvandine_wk> asac: i ssh'd in and killed all the apps that was visible, and nothing fixed it
<bryce> asac: yes that's a crash.  Often there'll be some error messages in your /var/log/gdm/* files
<asac> bryce: ways to reproduce: a) resume, b) switch to console
<asac> bryce: i will look there next time
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: there will be patches coming for s-c-p :)
 * kenvandine_wk hopes
<bryce> asac, should be easy to get a backtrace  then at least...
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: great
<asac> bryce: i hope
<bryce> pitti: are you on -intel or -ati?
<pitti> as always, I act as a sponsoring machine these days
<kenvandine_wk> bryce: happened on my -intel, 965
<pitti> please subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors, turnaround time should be very fast these days
<pitti> bryce: intel gma945
<rickspencer3> looks like X is shaping up to be a hot spot for Jaunty
<bryce> right, I believe there are a lot of different crash and freeze bugs on -intel right now (even upstream has mentioned they have some qa problems)
<asac> bryce: X: ../../src/i830_batchbuffer.h:78: intel_batch_emit_dword: Assertion `pI830->batch_ptr != ((void *)0)' failed.
<asac> thats the only thing that looks like it could be the crash
<pitti> can we please take that to bugs?
<bryce> asac: aha, yes that sounds like it.  null pointer dereference
<bryce> pitti: huh?
<pitti> to the bug tracker, I mean
<asac> heh
<rickspencer3> agreed
<rickspencer3> :)
<asac> obviously yes.
<pitti> it looks like meaningful information, and it's not meeting topic
<asac> was just a quick up-front check
<pitti> sure :)
<asac> topic was "Release critical things" ;)
<bryce> sure
<asac> ok i am done then for that
<pitti> right, and it was good to confirm that it's an RC issue, since several people have it
<asac> ok lets move
<rickspencer3> randa asked me to tell you all that she will be scheduling 9.10 meetings in the next cuople of days, some of you will be invited to one or two of those
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<pitti> is there anything we need to discuss about the jaunty-uif bugs?
<rickspencer3> I only see 12 of them
<pitti> bug 283095
<asac> pitti: do we have a deadline for those?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283095 in fast-user-switch-applet "logout needs confirmation" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283095
<pitti> asac: thursday
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: just keep an eye out for bugs you get subscribed to
<pitti> wasn't that a topic that Ted proposed?
<rickspencer3> system-config-printer is the only one that I am worried about
<asac> pitti: ah. thought those were candidates for an exception. sorry
<rickspencer3> oh, right
<kenvandine_wk> make sure if they have that tag, they move along quickly
<pitti> asac: well, they will after Thursday :)
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: I'll be responsible for fast sponsoring, yes
<asac> so what is our deadline for things that need exceptions? i just want to prevent that stuff lands too close to or even after beta
<rickspencer3> the dx team plans to land a lot of the changes tomorrow
<kenvandine_wk> they are working on the logout confirmation now too
<tedg> asac: I'm working on it.  Fighting GTK ATM.
<pitti> asac: before beta, I'd say
<rickspencer3> may I suggest that we postpone discussion of session/logout management to next week?
<tedg> pitti: I think it died when I realized that we're just as good at saving sessions as GNOME session.  Sadly.
<rickspencer3> tedg: ^^^ is that okay?
<tedg> rickspencer3: Sure, I think the topic is closed in my opinion.
<pitti> rickspencer3: right; I personally think it's not a biggie, since gnome-session session shutdown is terminally broken anyway
<rickspencer3> okay
<pitti> tedg: you mean "as nonexistant" :)
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<pitti> tedg: well, session saving is one thing, but it doesn't even cleanly shut down the session
<pitti> and Firefox gets eternally confused by that, as well as unsaved documents..
<asac> yes, please give ffox some time
<pitti> asac: it's not a firefox issue, it's gnome-session doing basically a killall -9
<asac> please dont do that ;)
<seb128> that is fixed in svn and will be fixed in jaunty today
<asac> at least killall ... wait ... then killall -9
<pitti> which is a major regression in intrepid/jaunty, compared to hardy or so
<rickspencer3> is there anything that we should be doing to address this in Jaunty?
<pitti> seb128: \o/
<seb128> pitti: hugs for vuntz
 * asac hugs seb128 for being a messenger of good news
<seb128> ;-)
 * pitti hugs vuntz
<pitti> seb128: that relieves me a lot
 * seb128 hugs vuntz
<kenvandine_wk> is there a bug for the logout "close apps" dialog not having a gtk theme?
<pitti> rickspencer3: seems that hugging suffices :)
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: yes, fixed in svn too
<rickspencer3> :)
<kenvandine_wk> vuntz appreciates hugs, i am sure
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<seb128> so going to be fixed in jaunty today too
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: bug 277309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277309 in gnome-session "[Jaunty] Missing suspend icon" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277309
<seb128> pitti: no, that's the old icon one
<pitti> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=567958 then?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 567958 in general "Shutdown and Logout dialogs not themed" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> bug #320921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320921 in gnome-session "Logoff button has no image / logoff window is drawn in the wrong theme" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320921
<seb128> that's the jaunty issue, fixed in svn as said
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<rickspencer3> meeting adjourned?
<pitti> ack
<pitti> thanks everyone
<seb128> thanks
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<calc> thanks
<rickspencer3> thanks all
<bryce> thanks
<asac> thanks
<pitti> seb128: taking bug 336981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336981 in yelp "Please, sponsor yelp 2.25.1 to jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336981
<seb128> pitti: rock on
<LaserJock> I've got a question for the Gnome desktop people. Sabayon has been in pretty terrible shape since Intrepid and I'm wondering if anybody would be willing to help get it back into shape
<seb128> pitti: so gdm-new config migration issue should be fixed now, they do have code for it but hardcoded a different .conf name than the one we used, I updated to the ubuntu-desktop ppa
<seb128> LaserJock: I don't, upstream code wise or packaging wise?
<LaserJock> seb128: well, bit of both
<seb128> what is the packaging issue?
<pitti> seb128: nice, they did that upstream?
<pitti> seb128: please update the spec status (rock!)
<Ampelbein> seb128: i've done totem now and push it to my launchpad-codepage (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~andreas-moog/totem/totem-22592) can you look over this if i have made this right?
<LaserJock> seb128: it's not packaging specifically, it's Ubuntu-specific though
<seb128> pitti: yes, they still use the gdm.conf in fact and have a schemas mapping then, I will update the blueprint once I tested to make sure that works
<LaserJock> seb128: since sabayon is mostly a Red Hat project it makes some assumptions about the underlying Gnome
<seb128> LaserJock: ie?
<LaserJock> so changes we might make to Gnome mess it up
<LaserJock> so Sabayon works in Fedora, but is unusable in Ubuntu
<LaserJock> the first crasher I narrowed down to differences in how we do panels
<seb128> ok, I'm too busy to work on it though but I can sponsor changes
<LaserJock> well, so can I :-)
<LaserJock> I just wondered if there were desktop-team people who'd be interested in that sort of thing
<seb128> ok, not me, I will let other people raise their hand if they want
<LaserJock> I didn't expect you to do it with all you've got on your plate
<seb128> maybe send an email on the list?
<seb128> you have better chance to get a reply there
<LaserJock> right, yeah
<seb128> Ampelbein: looks good to me, bug linked to the bzr etc, good work ;-)
<Ampelbein> thanks to didrocks for the informative wiki-page.
<Ampelbein> seb128: do you take the changes now from my codepage or do i need to push somewhere else?
<seb128> Ampelbein: not "now" but I will when I sponsor the upload
<seb128> no need to change anything
<Ampelbein> that's what i meant. ok. will do totem-pl-parser now
<seb128> cool
<calc> rickspencer3: i'm pretty sure i know why OOo fails to write to gvfs-fuse shares now, but not sure if it is fixable in jaunty timeframe :-\
<calc> rickspencer3: i'm working on it and may end up trying to patch gvfs-fuse myself if i can figure it out
<Ampelbein> seb128: totem-pl-parser done, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~andreas-moog/totem-pl-parser/totem-pl-parser
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> brb
<rickspencer3> calc: sounds good
<calc> it looks like they don't implement truncate support at all currently and special case truncation to 0
<seb128> pitti: I'm sponsoring gnome-games if you didn't do it yet
<LaserJock> seb128: do you happen to know if pessulus is still being "actively" maintained in Gnome?
<seb128> LaserJock: I don't think it is, there has been no recent tarballs
<ember> same for svn
<pitti> seb128: nope, got stalled (phone call)
<tedg> seb128: pitti: I actually have to run to lunch (sorry) but I'm not sure what to do with this bug 336609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336609 in pidgin-libnotify "Translations included in the tarball, not stripped or imported to Rosetta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336609
<tedg> Is there something I should do to get them in rosetta?
<pitti> tedg: I'll comment
<tedg> pitti: Cool, thank you.
<seb128> tedg: do a new upload
<seb128> binaries have probably be moved from universe right now?
<pitti> presumably, yes
<tedg> seb128: Okay, I'm testing a new version of the patch (that does IRC) and I'll post that.  Then that'll be an upload.
<seb128> right
<asac> is there an intro how to use gi18n.h ?
<asac> especially how to setup a project for that? ... something like a simple blueprint
<pitti> seb128: I'll just finish the yelp sponsoring, then I have to leave anyway
<didrocks> Ampelbein: you're welcome
<seb128> pitti: ok, thanks for the help on the sponsoring queue!
 * didrocks hugs pitti for his sponsoring :)
<didrocks> seb128: do you have some updates on the fire?
<seb128> didrocks: no
<seb128> didrocks: you can try helping huat to get anjuta updates if he need extra hands
<didrocks> huats: ? can I help you ? :)
 * didrocks makes big signs to huats ;)
<ember> LaserJock do you have a bug for sabayon?
<LaserJock> ember: sure, bug #150068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150068 in sabayon "Sabayon editor crashes when trying to make a change in a profile" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150068
<huats> seb128: I am around
<huats> I will put the anjuta update tonigh
<huats> so no need for didrocks help I think, but thanks anyway
<didrocks> huats: you are snobbing me??? :p
<huats> didrocks: not at all
<didrocks> huats: :)
<seb128> didrocks: http://download.gnome.org/sources/pessulus/2.25/pessulus-2.25.92.tar.gz
<seb128> chrisccoulson: hi, want to do the gnome-session update?
 * didrocks jumps on it :)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I will jump just after having my dinner :)
<seb128> didrocks: enjoy, I will have dinner soon too
<seb128> huats: ok
<seb128> huats: don't do too much if you are busy or still feel you need some rest there is no hurry
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, enjoy too :)
<huats> seb128: I have put gcalctool on bzr
<huats> (the old version... but I would use it to update it)
<seb128> huats: ok good
<seb128> thanks to mvo and didrocks we will have bzr for everything soon ;-)
<huats> so if you want to merge it...
<didrocks> seb128: \o/
<seb128> huats: you did the update or not? it's no clear now
<huats> I haven't... I thought I need to have it in the ubuntu-desktop branch first
<huats> ok, so I will do the update in my branch
<seb128> no you don't
<huats> and then ask you for the merge again...
<huats> :)
<huats> so you can have your dinner :)
<rickspencer3> UIF
<seb128> rickspencer3: yes?
<rickspencer3> Quassel has the find box right next to the text input box
<rickspencer3> more evidence that I am not smart enough to use KDE :)
<seb128> lol
<pochu> LaserJock: seems vuntz heard you, he just uploaded a new pessulus ;)
<LaserJock> heh
<pochu>        Module: pessulus
<pochu>       Version: 2.25.92
<pochu>   Uploaded by: Vincent Untz
<pochu> LaserJock: http://download.gnome.org/sources/pessulus/2.25/pessulus-2.25.92.tar.gz in case you're interested
<pochu> LaserJock: Debian bug #514809, fwiw
<ubottu> Debian bug 514809 in sabayon "gconf settings are not included in sabayon profiles" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/514809
<pochu> I investigated it for the Lenny but didn't get too deep unfortunately
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> for Intrepid and Jaunty we can't even get a session open yet so we haven't gotten that far :-)
<pochu> oh
<pochu> that sucks
<pochu> but it's very crashy in lenny
<pochu> so it's not much better ;)
<LaserJock> yeah, we've been looking at it
<LaserJock> it seems to be making certain assumptions about Gnome that sometimes only seem true in Fedora/non-Debian-based systems
<LaserJock> the first crasher we found was where it assumes all gnome panels have panel IDs, which seems to not be the case for us
<LaserJock> fixing that got me to at least a loaded gnome-session
<LaserJock> but then it started crashing quite a bit after that
<calc> it appears getting truncate to work with gvfs may take a bit more work than i thought, but at least i am talking to the right people now :)
<vuntz> LaserJock: err
<vuntz> LaserJock: a panel with no id?
<vuntz> LaserJock: that sounds... not possible
<LaserJock> vuntz: one would have guessed, but that's what happens
<LaserJock> so a simple workaround is to test for the panel id first, before using it in a function call
<vuntz> LaserJock: sure, but I can tell you for sure that it should never happen
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> that's why I'm interested in getting Desktop Team input
<vuntz> LaserJock: I'd be interested in seeing such a case
<LaserJock> the problem seems to be the way Sabayon interacts with Gnome
<LaserJock> vuntz: what do you need?
<vuntz> gconftool-2 --dump /apps/panel
<vuntz> LaserJock: and a screenshot of the desktop to see the panels, I guess
<LaserJock> it's not a visable panel
<LaserJock> or at least I can't see it
<LaserJock> well, let me say this, I'm not necessarily convinced it's actually a panel
<LaserJock> as Sabayon says there's 3 and I'd have thought that there were only 2
<LaserJock> so it could be something in the way Sabayon detects panels
<LaserJock> vuntz: and it's sort of hard to get a screenshot of the desktop as it just crashes
<vuntz> hrm, okay
<LaserJock> what I first did is in Sabayon's iteration through panels I had it simply print out the panel ID
<LaserJock> and *it* says there are 3 panels, 2 with IDs and one without
<vuntz> LaserJock: well, that'd be a sabayon bug
<LaserJock> right, that's my guess as well, but I don't know why it'd pick up a 3rd panel
<vuntz> LaserJock: the maintainer would know how to debug this
<vuntz> LaserJock: just file a bug :-)
<LaserJock> uhhh
<LaserJock> vuntz: the gnome "maintainers" know about the issue but are essentially inactive at this point
<vuntz> LaserJock: pointer?
<LaserJock> a couple guys are trying to revive some things but it's fairly slow going presently
<vuntz> (just to see how far they went in the analysis)
<LaserJock> vuntz: nobody upstream has picked it up, that's my point
<LaserJock> fedrico knows about it, I idle in #sabayon, it's just that generally at least Fedora doesn't have these issues
<vuntz> LaserJock: my point is that if you don't file a bug to track this, there won't be any progress
<LaserJock> vuntz: my point is that nobody is there to track
<LaserJock> I'm pretty sure it's on bugzilla, but I can't find the specific one offhand
<LaserJock> we have had it in Launchpad for quite some time
<vuntz> seriously. If it's not on bugzilla, it will not help
<vuntz> even if there's no active development right now
<vuntz> the day someone starts again, the bug will be useful
<LaserJock> sure
<LaserJock> I think it's http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=572306
<ubottu> Gnome bug 572306 in general "Sabayon crashes when creating first profile" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<LaserJock> not sure though
<LaserJock> most people just give the errorlog
<LaserJock> the bug I'm talking about is in paneldelegate.py though
<LaserJock> might also be http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=566775
<ubottu> Gnome bug 566775 in general "running sabayon as root in Ubuntu 8.10. Crashes on "edit" window" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<LaserJock> also http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=565533
<ubottu> Gnome bug 565533 in general "User Profile Editor crashes while editing profile" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<LaserJock> and a couple others, but I think you've got the idea
<vuntz> good
<vuntz> so for the panel issue, we just need to find out what event caused the error
<LaserJock> vuntz: right, so paneldelegate just uses the panel id so it chokes when it get's passed a panel with no idea
<LaserJock> s/idea/id/
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure yet where it gets the list of panels in the first place
<vuntz> LaserJock: well, you have the full stack trace with python
<mvo> anyone here fancy testing a compiz update? with some speedup improvments?
<LaserJock> vuntz: right, but that ends at paneldelegate
<vuntz> LaserJock: what matters is where it starts, not where it ends
<mvo> LaserJock: do you have news from the freeze exception yet?
<LaserJock> mvo: nope :( should I poke slangasek?
<mvo> LaserJock: its probably ok to wait a little bit more, but within the next few days I would say :)
<LaserJock> vuntz: it stats in sabayon-session I believe
<asac> does ubuntu-desktop have a ppa?
<didrocks> asac: I think there is none, because we don't (unlike KDE team) have pre-release version. We just land version one after the other when released (2.25.3, 2.25.90, 2.25.91…) directly in the official archives
 * mvo likes that explaination
<didrocks> mvo: I didn't used a very good English? :)
<mvo> didrocks: I haven't actually paied attention to that :) I just like the fact that we just upload the snapshots, so much more like a real unstable distro branch :)
<didrocks> mvo: seems logic as it is an unstable distro branch :)
<didrocks> mvo: or people have to consider like this ^^
<LaserJock> I don't think that's particularly the difference
<LaserJock> Kubuntu uses PPAs for pre-release staging
<LaserJock> not that they don't give out alphas or betas
<didrocks> LaserJock: yes, because, (AFAIK) you have access to new pre-release before it is offical
<didrocks> I didn't meant anything else ^^
<didrocks> mean*
<LaserJock> right, so it's just a staging issue
<didrocks> or haven't meant (that's more correct) :)
<LaserJock> Kubuntu could do it just the same as Gnome
<LaserJock> but since the tarballs are available they use the "embargo" time to get things staged
<didrocks> yes, indeed it just depends on upstream workflow
<didrocks> LaserJock: I think that without a ppa or central "hidden" repository, you can't work this way, right?
<LaserJock> didrocks: right, they just use a private PPA
<LaserJock> that way the whole KDE stack is built and ready to release on release day, rather than rushing it
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 - just done the gnome-session update
<seb128> chrisccoulson: excellent, thanks
 * seb128 just finished dinner and will do sponsoring now
<chrisccoulson> i'm struggling a bit here because i've lost my internet connection, so everything i do has to go over my cell phones 3g connection, which is slow :(
<seb128> urg
<seb128> you don't have to pay expensive rate for download at least?
<chrisccoulson> i get 1gb/month free;)
<chrisccoulson> but ive nearly used that
<seb128> ok, so enough updates for you today ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: got some more you can toss my way?
<chrisccoulson> i shall probably use the rest of it later when i update my jaunty machine. not done that since friday when my connection went down
<chrisccoulson> got 190MB of updates waiting. nice!
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: http://download.gnome.org/sources/seahorse-plugins/2.25/seahorse-plugins-2.25.92.tar.gz
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<asac> didrocks: yes, but if we want to do some experiental stuff and my ppa is already used for something else ... i ams stuck ;)
<asac> but well. i guess just throw it in ;)
<asac> and get some up-front testing
<didrocks> asac: I guess, you can use it, so. seb use it this way for gdm-new :)
<didrocks> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<huats> seb128: I am doing the gdl update right now... we were in sync with debian, but so far we cannot build the new on debian (related to a libgnomeui-dev issue which will be solved soon I think). Do you have any problem that I break the sync ?
<huats> (I am doing the gdl one to work after on the anjuta update)
<seb128> huats: no
<huats> ok
<huats> so I will put the new gdl on ubuntu, and once it is fixed on debian I will push it there too to get the sync soon...
<didrocks> seb128: I can't push pessulus to lp in ~whatever/pessulus/ubuntu as it is not a registered LP project
<seb128> jcastro: hello
<didrocks> jcastro: some work for you, apparently (pessulus product creation on LP) :)
<seb128> jcastro: ^ can you fix that for us please, launchpad doesn't know about pessulus yet
<didrocks> seb128: I can push the branch to ~didrocks/+junk/pessulus if you want to review it
<seb128> didrocks: doing gnome-games and gnome-session first but I will look to it next
<didrocks> seb128: also, FYI, I changed the worflow regarding last pitti discussion, cf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr
<didrocks> mvo, huats & Ampelbein: I think you want to have a look at this page again: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr
<seb128> didrocks: what did he suggest?
<didrocks> seb128: one commit = one change
<seb128> let me look at the page rather than making you repeat ;-)
<didrocks> and a final commit for the changelog :)
<didrocks> seb128: my last bzr uploads respect that :)
<didrocks> (with UNRELEASED pocket)
<didrocks> seb128: I am used to repeat, you know, with huats :p
<LaserJock> is pessulus or sabayon likely to end up in the Desktop Team bzr?
<huats> what I have done again ?
<seb128> LaserJock: yes but we can move it somewhere else if required
<didrocks> LaserJock: I put the Vcs-Bzr tag to it (=pessulus), yes, why?
<didrocks> huats: it was just a free bashing :)
<mvo> didrocks: it looks pretty good now the page, I will probably forget half the time to do debcommit ; dch; debcommit -r though :/
<seb128> didrocks: I see, not sure if that's better to have one commit by change, I usually do batch changes and commit and then fix things if required
<didrocks> mvo: I am getting used to it. It's pretty simple :)
<mvo> you overestimate me here ;)
<jcastro> seb128: on it (pessulus)
<didrocks> seb128: I think it's just a "best practice"
<didrocks> seb128: you can discuss it with pitti when he will be around, I guess :)
<didrocks> mvo: really ? ;)
<seb128> jcastro: you rock!
<didrocks> jcastro: thanks!
<LaserJock> didrocks: well, specifically that would me right now I couldn't commit to it
<LaserJock> *mean
<LaserJock> I could join ~ubuntu-desktop if needed, I just wondered
<didrocks> seb128: I think you had some discussion about it to let core-dev commit to this repository, no?
<seb128> right, I guess that would make sense
<jcastro> didrocks: https://edge.launchpad.net/pessulus
<seb128> we use ubuntu-desktop to include extra people not to limit people who have upload rights
<didrocks> jcastro: thanks a lot, can bzr push now :)
<LaserJock> I was thinking of doing some branches in ~edubuntu-dev
<seb128> brb trying gnome-session
<jcastro> didrocks: holler at me if you need anything, also, in the future feel free to ping me directly
<didrocks> jcastro: for sure, I will, thanks ;)
<LaserJock> but obviously we don't want 3 different teams (~ubuntu-core-dev, ~edubuntu-dev, ~desktop-team) having branches
<LaserJock> well, "canonical" branches anyway
<didrocks> LaserJock: hum, mirror the branch in two ways?
<didrocks> it would be great
<Ampelbein> didrocks: nice work on the page, now everything is even clearer to me.
<didrocks> Ampelbein: great :)
<Ampelbein> although i did the totem and totem-pl-parser update not obeying the "one change-one commit" suggestion.
<Ampelbein> (it was not in there by the time)
<Ampelbein> should i redo the updates?
<didrocks> Ampelbein: I don't think it's a mandatory. Some of my update didn't follow that. It's very new (from yesterday :))
<LaserJock> didrocks: you want pessulus 2.25.92 in Intrepid? ;-)
<didrocks> LaserJock: oupssss
<didrocks> it's late :)
<tedg> If someone (core-dev) would be so kind, I'd love to get this sponsored: bug 337407  Hopefully it'll get more Ubuntu-devs testing notifications as I'm sure they all use IRC :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337407 in pidgin-libnotify "Doesn't work with IRC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337407
<LaserJock> tedg: the question is if they use *pidgin* for IRC
<didrocks> LaserJock: I would deny I wrote that. What? "Activity log" ? ;)
<LaserJock> didrocks: hehe
<LaserJock> didrocks: LP doesn't lie ... oh wait
<tedg> LaserJock: heh, yeah.  The notifications are so cool I'm sure we'll switch them all from the terminal clients ;)
<tedg> At last UDS I even saw some folks using Compiz to tile their terminals on their screen.
<didrocks> LaserJock: unfortunately, I don't have some magical sql commands to change the past :)
<seb128> re
<seb128> vuntz: still there?
<LaserJock> tedg: yeah, I've been wanting to do something like that. I'd like to keep Ubuntu defaults as much as possible while still "getting things done"
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i put gnome-session in to bzr now, if you would like to merge it in to ubuntu-desktop
<tedg> It was actually an interesting bug to fix, as lots of Pidgin is based on the concept of buddies, and buddy lists, but IRC doesn't work like that.  Turns into lots of checking for (null) buddies.
<LaserJock> tedg: sounds ... fun
<seb128> chrisccoulson: url?
<chrisccoulson> that would help ;)
<chrisccoulson> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/gnome-session/ubuntu
<LaserJock> tedg: got a sponsor yet? I could do it
<tedg> LaserJock: No one has come forward.  Thank you.
<mpt> vuntz, what do you think of <http://live.gnome.org/LowDiskSpaceWarning>? Does it look practical?
<tedg> mpt: Should we have a little more information on there?  For instance if your home partition is full, bad things can start happening.
<tedg> mpt: Same with /tmp, though we work around that in Ubuntu.
<mpt> tedg, it's already at the two-sentence limit. :-) What did you have in mind specifically?
<tedg> mpt: "This is the partition that your home directory is on.  If you don't fix the problem you might not be able to log in again."  That's probably a little bit scary, but it's kinda the reality.
<tedg> mpt: Usually you can login, but things break.
<seb128> chrisccoulson: uploaded and pushed to the ubuntu-desktop bzr now
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<tedg> mpt: I'm just concerned that a user won't know why they're choosing the various options.
<mpt> ah, I didn't know that it could prevent login
<tedg> mpt: I guess prevent is too strong a word, but "Next time you login there will be lots of error dialogs and things will look wrong" would probably be correct :)
<tedg> Heh, reading the gksu code I realized you can't gksu without being able to create a lock file in your home directory.  Kinda funny really.
<asac> ArneGoetje: so seems we will get "automatic" ;)
<tedg> We should probably have a better solution than laughing about how FU-BAR it is on IRC. :)
<chrisccoulson> tedg - are you doing any work on the FUSA at the moment? there is a mistake in one of my last patches which mean that shutdown/restart options are still hidden when g-p-m is not running. i was going to provide a patch to fix that unless you are already doing some work on it
<asac> ArneGoetje: backend is already there: 332172
<tedg> chrisccoulson: I am, but if you just grab the bazaar branch it should be easy to merge.
<chrisccoulson> no problem - i'll do that
<mpt> tedg, first step is reporting the bug
 * tedg checks what mpt's karma score is...
<mpt> 14
<mpt> ... er, not that I keep track of it, or anything
<didrocks> mpt: you can commit "foo" or "bar" in bzr and push to lp :)
 * didrocks is sure that some people do that :)
<mpt> tedg, you know much more of what you're talking about for that issue, and Bugzilla descriptions aren't editable, so if I reported it I'd almost certainly permanently mess it up
<mpt> didrocks, oh, I was referring to my bugzilla.gnome.org karma
<mpt> I have no idea what my LP karma is
<didrocks> mpt: oh, ok, sorry, I just come in the conversation and didn't backlog :)
<pidgin-tester> tedg: when should I get notifications?
<tedg> pidgin-tester: When someone talks to you but you don't have the conversation in focus.
<tedg> Bitch to test isn't it :)
<seb128> didrocks: he knows what lp karma is don't worry ;-)
<pidgin-tester> tedg: well, that worked pretty well
<pidgin-tester> tedg: try one more
<tedg> pidgin-tester: Here is a test.
<pidgin-tester> tedg: awesome
<tedg> What's nice is if you miss the notification, you should also get an indicator for the IRC stuff.
<seb128> tedg: you know you can /j #ted-chan rather than abuse a public one? ;-)
<tedg> Saved me more than once.
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't explain what lp karma is but how people may raise them in fooling it :)
<tedg> seb128: Yes, I've been using "#talktome"
<seb128> tedg: will you log IM messages in the indicator?
<tedg> seb128: The logs from that channel are between me an my therapist ;)
<tedg> seb128: Yes.  Pidgin currently.
<tedg> seb128: Well, not as much log.  As show you the ones you haven't seen.
<seb128> tedg: is that supposed to work in current intrepid?
<seb128> intrepid -> jaunty
<LaserJock> sorry, just wanted to test real quick before uploading
<tedg> seb128: Not until LaserJock uploads the package :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> because I still didn't get the indicator interest
<seb128> it's that useless icon which never change and always list evolution or pidgin when started there
<LaserJock> tedg: done
<tedg> seb128: I think it's interesting, but no unbelievable.  But it solves the problem of responding when there are lots of people talking to you.  For this release I focused more on getting a good architecture.  I'm hoping to do more with it in the future.
<tedg> LaserJock: cool, thanks!
<LaserJock> tedg: np, glad to see more info in the notifier
<seb128> tedg: I'm not convinced but let's see
<seb128> tedg: usually I read my emails in the morning then switch to IRC
<seb128> and I don't need to get those 15 highlights to be listed in the applet, I just go to IRC and read everything pending there
<chrisccoulson> i'm confused about the indicator-applet actually. it doesn't do anything here, other than show an icon that lists evolution and pidgin. is it meant to be doing something else, or is it broken on my setup?
<tedg> seb128: Yes, and that works if you're focusing on IRC.  But if you're trying to avoid people, and you come back, that's a different case.
<chrisccoulson> i'm never told when i have unread messages at all
<tedg> seb128: Like when I walk away from my computer, so that I notice someone pinged me on IRC.
<seb128> chrisccoulson: cf what ted just said, after next upload it will
<chrisccoulson> fantastic (H)
<seb128> tedg: it does the glowing effect in the taskbar so I know a message is waiting
<chrisccoulson> the colour of the applet doesn't seem to match the panel colour either
<seb128> tedg: I mean I read everything pending when looking at IRC
<seb128> tedg: so if I have to click 15 times in the applet menu after that to clear the queue that's going to annoy me I think
<tedg> seb128: No, when you use pidgin it matches the pidgin state.  So if you view them, it clears automatically.
<tedg> Basically, if the tab is blue in pidgin, it's in the indicator.  If it's not, it's not.
<seb128> how does it know what channels you read?
<seb128> ok
<tedg> seb128: If I tell you there'll be no mystery ;)
<seb128> I'm using xchat-gnome for IRC though so let's way on this one to be updated ;-)
<tedg> It watches for when the widgets get focus.
<seb128> tseliot: still there?
<tseliot> seb128: yep
<tseliot> not for long though
<seb128> tseliot: you didn't manage to update the g-c-c patch today I guess?
<tseliot> seb128: no, sorry, I was busy with some bugs I'm working on for my team
<seb128> do you think you will be able to do that tomorrow?
<tseliot> is it just g-c-c that doesn't build?
<seb128> that's block GNOME updates
<seb128> "just" yes
<tseliot> or also gnome-desktop
<seb128> g-c-c
<seb128> gnome-desktop has been uploaded
<tseliot> hehe, I know, "just" is not really just
<tseliot> ok, I think I can have a look at it tomorrow
<tseliot> it shouldn't take long
<tseliot> as usually gnome-desktop is the worst part
<tseliot> to fix
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson: want other updates?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> didrocks: want other updates?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: sorry was for didrocks, you have downloaded enough ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i can do. will have to be rather limited though with my bandwidth restriction;_
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i've still got all the jaunty updates from friday to do
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: how much can you download if you still want to do an update? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> if it's an update that pulls in similar dependencies to gnome-session, then it should be no problem. my pbuilder is up to date and the packages are cached
<seb128> chrisccoulson: not easy to see if build-depends are similar, gnome-media?
<chrisccoulson> that should probably be ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-media/2.25/gnome-media-2.25.92.tar.gz
<didrocks> seb128: yes and thanks for sponsoring :)
<seb128> let me know if that's an issue or too much to download
<seb128> didrocks:
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/glibmm/2.19/glibmm-2.19.8.tar.gz http://download.gnome.org/sources/gtkmm/2.15/gtkmm-2.15.5.tar.gz
<seb128> if you want to do those today or tomorrow
<didrocks> seb128: no problem, tomorrow probably :)
<chrisccoulson> that should be ok, i'll work on that now
<seb128> didrocks: yes sure
<seb128> chrisccoulson: thanks
<seb128> brb trying updates
<mpt> Oh, Rhythmbox, you are so silly
<seb128> mpt: what did it do now?
<mpt> "An application is preventing the volume 'iPod' from being unmounted." ... Yes, that's YOU, RHYTHMBOX, who's preventing it
<mpt> Which I think means that the Eject menu item in Rhythmbox never works.
<didrocks> seb128: thx for pessulus too. Going to bed to have some time to watch TV :) Have a good day/night everyone!
<seb128> right, there is a bug open about that
<mpt> oh good :-)
<seb128> didrocks: 'night, anything interest on TV right now?
 * mpt -> home
<didrocks> seb128: hum, let's see a little bit of "C dans l'air", talking about japan economic situation :)
<seb128> didrocks: ok, enjoy!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, have a longer night than yesterday ;)
<seb128> I will!
<kenvandine_wk> bryce: i have no decent errors to give... but X just crashed, sort of
<kenvandine_wk> dmesg reported some gem i915 stuff
<bryce> kenvandine_wk: checked both /var/log/gdm/* nor /var/log/Xorg.0.log[.old]?
<kenvandine_wk> looking
<bryce> fwiw, tjaalton suggested these crashes may be due to some of the vblank stuff left in the kernel
<kenvandine_wk> i got something in messages
<bryce> he disabled vblank for us in X due to various problems, but the kernel patches are not yet reverted, and could still be causing issues.  working theory so far anyway
<kenvandine_wk> http://pastebin.com/m503ac2a8
<bryce> mm, yep, gem stuff in the kernel
<kenvandine_wk> bryce: it was weird... every window hung and grayed out
<kenvandine_wk> except one terminal :)
<kenvandine_wk> which i could type in... but not get any tabs
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<kenvandine_wk> so you think that is already reported somewhere?
<bryce> heh, never seen that before
<bryce> kenvandine_wk: even if it is, it's worth re-reporting
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<bryce> it can always be duped pretty easily
 * kenvandine_wk hates to create noise if we are confident it is  the same
<bryce> actually I've come to the opinion that the "noise" from dupe bug reports is not nearly such a big deal
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<bryce> the worse noise is people adding confirms to existing bug reports, since sometimes they don't actually have the same problem, and it detracts from the original issue
<kenvandine_wk> what should i report it against?
<bryce> 'linux'
<dobey> mpt: i think that's hal being stupid. i also can't eject from right clicking on my ipod in nautilus. i have to 'Unmount'
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<bryce> since it's a kernel backtrace
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<dobey> mpt: and i have both Unmount and Eject options, which also seems wrong
<bryce> kenvandine_wk: can you also subscribe me to that bug?
<kenvandine_wk> sure
<bryce> kenvandine_wk: then I can help with shepherding it towards a solution
<bryce> kenvandine_wk: please attach your Xorg.0.log and lspci -vvnn to it as well, since it touches on X stuff.
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<bryce> kenvandine_wk: use 'ubuntu-bug -p linux' to report it, which I think may pull in necessary kernel files
<bryce> or if you've already reported it, use the apport-collect command to add the files
<kenvandine_wk> bryce: done
<bryce> cool, bug id?
<kenvandine_wk> bug 337451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337451 in linux "stack trace from the i915 module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337451
<bryce> kenvandine_wk: thanks
<asac> back ... anyone with a more or less recent install, can you please paste ls /etc/fonts/conf.d?
<bryce> oops, btw I'm 'bryceharrington' in launchpad.  'bryce' is some other guy
<kenvandine_wk> bryce: damn...
<kenvandine_wk> of course i can't unsubscribe him :)
<bryce> he's not active in launchpad anyway
<bryce> wish there was a way to take over usernames when the owner is inactive
<bryce> kenvandine_wk: I wonder if lp: #336888 relates to your bug
<Ng> seb128: the gnome-keyring-daemon didn't really change anythin :/
<seb128> Ng: lack a word?
<Ng> +update
<seb128> Ng: update? did you restart your session? is it still crashing? can you get a stracktrace?
<Ng> I think I can get a trace now
<Ng> I have a bunch of debsyms installed :)
<bryce> kenvandine_wk: interesting; I searched launchpad for "drm_gem_object_free" and yours was the only bug that turned up
<Ng> and I can reproduce the crash easily enough. ssh in a for loop, it runs for a bit, then wedges. kill the loop, try one more ssh, the daemon segfaults
<bryce> so either no one else has seen this bug, or no one else's report included the stack trace
<Ampelbein> seb128: sry about the totem issue, i accidently built the 2.25.91 version with pbuilder thus not seeing the build-failure
<seb128> that's ok
<Ampelbein> will do again with autoreconf.
<kenvandine_wk> bryce: ok... so glad i filed it :)
<seb128> thanks
<bryce> kenvandine_wk: yep.  Fwiw, I think the vblank bug (the one I mentioned above) is a separate issue.
<calc> is there any way with gdb and ddebs to get the source file and line in a backtrace?
<bryce> calc: you mean without installing -dbgsym's ?
<calc> iirc there are ways to do this with gdb but it doesn't seem to do it at least automatically with just adding ddebs
<calc> bryce: with installing dbgsym's
<calc> bryce: once i installed those i got the function names but not the line numbers, etc
<bryce> if you install those, then it should give the line numbers and such automatically (at least, it does for me with X)
<calc> oh hmm, i wonder if it is some breakage with OOo
<calc> i just get things like:
<calc> #9  0x00007fcc6ae061f0 in SfxObjectShell::SaveTo_Impl () from /usr/lib/openoffice/program/../basis-link/program/libsfxlx.so
<bryce> actually I should say for X we have -dbg packages which are slightly different than -dbgsym, but I believe both work analogously and give line numbers
<bryce> calc, hmm
<bryce> is libsfxlx.so in java or C++?
<calc> c++ i believe
<calc> i don't get line numbers anywhere in the backtrace afaict
<bryce> calc: try running 'backtrace full' ?
<calc> bryce: iirc i did that and it just claimed no locals for anything
<calc> but i can try it again in a bit
<bryce> yeah the no locals thing is annoying, but at least it should give line num's
<seb128> your debug version is not a debug one
<calc> seb128: ah not debug, just not stripped?
<seb128> it seems
<calc> ah ok
<seb128> well dunno how it built
<seb128> but you should get line numbers
<calc> seb128: i don't know how dbgsym packages are created, i suppose i need to enable full debug in my build and just have it be stripped out during regular build?
<seb128> the dbgsym are just built using dh_strip too
 * calc looks in his rules file
<seb128> equivalent to standard dbg build
<seb128> they just don't clean the binaries
<seb128> so they don't get stripped twice when normal dh_strip runs
<seb128> do you build using -g?
<calc> we do something different apparently, i see comment in the rules file that -g causes the deb to be 400MB
<bryce> calc, what we do for X packages is set up a separate binary package that holds the debug symbols (see xserver-xorg-video-ati as a reasonably concise example)
<calc> i may take a look at it closer though since ubuntu builds things a bit differently than debian in general
<seb128> well -g add debug symbols
<seb128> then dh_strip is run usually which clean those
<bryce>         dh_strip -pxserver-xorg-video-ati --dbg-package=xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg
<calc> it's possible this part of the rules file is old and rotten
<calc> rules for OOo is over 3000 lines so completely possible
<bryce> yikes
<Ampelbein> seb128: i'm encountering an error running autoreconf (no matter if i use autoreconf or autoreconf2.50), see http://paste.ubuntu.com/126043/
<seb128> Ampelbein: use "autoreconf" which is 2.63 and works?
<seb128> let me try
<seb128> autoreconf works on my jaunty
<Ampelbein> does not work here, giving the same error.
<Ampelbein> autoconf: Installed: 2.63-2ubuntu1
<seb128> same version
<Ampelbein> which automake-version have you installed?
<seb128> automake --version?
<seb128> 1.10
<seb128> ii  automake             1:1.10.2-0ubuntu1    A tool for generating GNU Standards-compliant Makefiles
<Ampelbein> same.
<seb128> do you get any error if you run automake?
<Ampelbein> same as in http://paste.ubuntu.com/126043/ starting from line 7
<seb128> hum, I don't see an error in this log
<seb128> I mean any error message before the exit 1 error
<seb128> automake --verbose?
<chrisccoulson> you tried "autoreconf -f"?
<Ampelbein> hmm, in a virtual machine it works flawlessly. i guess i messed up my system.
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i did the gnome-media update, and imported it in to bzr too
<seb128> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<Ampelbein> will reinstall later, now i use the vm to do the update.
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein - when doing the autotools update with totem, remember that a new Makefile.in gets created due to the BBC plugin patch. You'll need to remember to add this extra file to the patch. I forgot last time and then it failed to build
<seb128> quilt should be forbidden to use
<chrisccoulson> i quite like it, but when extra files are silently created, it's a real pain
<chrisccoulson> you need to "quilt add" the files before they're created don't you (unless there's another way to do it?)
<chrisccoulson> i forgot to do that last time, which missed the extra Makefile.in out of the patch
<seb128> I don't like it
<seb128> it's lot of extra command for no win usually
<seb128> export QUILT_PATCHES=..*
<seb128> quilt push
<seb128> quilt add
<seb128> edit
<seb128> quilt refresh
<seb128> ups, forgot quilt new
<seb128> quilt pop
<seb128> etc
<seb128> where cdbs-edit-patch is one command
<chrisccoulson> it can be a pain. i often forget to do the refresh before the pop, and then it messes up
<seb128> I often forget the add and get files in the diff.gz
<seb128> and lintian complain
<seb128> and then fixing that is no fun, need to clean the source and restart
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> libcurl update broke apt-transport-https :(
<chrisccoulson> i've done that countless times with the gnome-session updates actually, perhaps i should migrate it to cdbs at the next update?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: we usually don't bother to not diverge from debian but for packages were we have ubuntu changes anyway why not
<seb128> in fact we should rather get cdbs-edit-patch work with quilt packages
<chrisccoulson> that would be good as well
<seb128> re
<seb128> awalton__: there?
<seb128> awalton__: I commented on the bug rather
<Nafallo> hohum
<Nafallo> my 8.10 notifications doesn't show about the panel :-P
<Nafallo> quite... interesting ;-)
<seb128> Nafallo: what?
<Nafallo> s/about/above/
<seb128> intrepid notifications?
<Nafallo> ya
<Nafallo> the yellow stuff that's clickable :-P
<seb128> you should be using jaunty ;-)
<seb128> those are neither yellow nor clickable
 * Nafallo larts seb128
<seb128> heh!
<Nafallo> seb128: do on my eeepc hon' ;-)
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> yea. need new disk for the main laptop before I walk that ext4 path :-P
 * calc is staying away from ext4 until at least 2.6.30
 * xhaker is using ext4
<calc> xhaker: good luck with that :)
<calc> they are still finding lots of bugs in it at this point
<Nafallo> well. the 200GB extra is part of my motivation as well :-)
<xhaker> calc: thank you, i might need it
<calc> Nafallo: i got a 500gb drive for my laptop, nice and fast :)
<Nafallo> or 380GB extra. haven't decided yet :-)
<Nafallo> calc: WD Blue? :-)
<calc> Nafallo: seagate momentus 7200.4
<calc> iirc its ~ 100MB/s in hdparm
<Nafallo> hmm. oki.
<x86> i've got a new Dell Latitude E4300 laptop with a built-in bluetooth miniPCI card
<x86> ubuntu sees the miniPCI card just fine, and even paired to my bluetooth keyboard without any interaction on my part (i'm typing on it now)
<x86> but I can't get the bluetooth manager thing to pair my bluetooth mouse...
<x86> on the screen where it asks what device to pair, nothing shows up in the list at all
<chrisccoulson> hi x86, you should visit #ubuntu for support
<x86> it's impossible with ~2000 people in there, it scrolls so fast no one even sees what I type
<x86> so i was hoping to get help here in a smaller channel
<maxb> I have to agree, #ubuntu's kind of a victim of its own popularity
<calc> xhaker: another good option is to ask in your loco channel
 * calc has bluetooth in his laptop but doesn't have any bluetooth devices
<chrisccoulson> i was just about to suggest what calc just suggested
<chrisccoulson> i find my loco team to be quite helpful
<x86> loco?
<calc> x86: local community team, eg #ubuntu-(country)
<x86> i'm sure #ubuntu-us is just as busy as #ubuntu ;)
<calc> x86: for us there are state level channels that are smaller :)
<Nafallo> s/ry/rycode/
<x86> i've got someone helping with it though, so thanks for your help anyways guys
<Nafallo> ;-)
<x86> have a gooduntu evening :)
<calc> x86: ubuntu-us only has 49 people
<x86> hmm ok
<x86> i'll check it out next time
<x86> thanks again guys
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-04
 * calc thinks he found the problem with OOo, whee :)
<calc> now just to be able to patch it and compile it (several more hours of work :(
<crevette> hello
<didrocks> hey crevette
<crevette> hey didrocks
<crevette> anyone here, if you have possibility to test bluez 4.32 which is in my ppa I'd be delighted, it fixes some crash that occur in 4.30
<didrocks> crevette: you are bluez upstream?
<crevette> someone opened a bug a https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/337443
<crevette> didrocks: not at all, I'm hardly understanding bluetooth :/
<didrocks> how do you with the crashes, so? ;)
<crevette> but I updated once because no one did it
<crevette> didrocks: sorry ? i guess you forgot a word
<crevette> bug url is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/337443 rather
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337443 in bluez "[jaunty] Please update bluez to 4.32 version" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> crevette: sorry, how do you fix the crashes, so ? :)
<didrocks> hey mvo
<crevette> I don't fixe my self, I reported to upstream by IRC
<didrocks> crevette: oki ^^
<mvo> hey didrocks
<crevette> hey mvo
<mvo> hey crevette
 * pitti hugs back didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: I'll review the page and make some corrections if adequate
<pitti> didrocks: that won't happen until Friday, though (post-UIF)
<didrocks> pitti: no pb, take your time. There is no emergency :)
<pitti> didrocks: btw, I actually think that unless you can/will upload, you shouldn't even do dch -r/debcommit -r
<pitti> didrocks: that's something the uploader can do easily enough, and it will avoid reverting history if someone else wants to change something, too
<pitti> I'll mention this on the wiki page
<didrocks> pitti: I think we should talk with seb128 and mvo about that before, as they are the people who makes most of sponsoring for desktop team, if they want to do that or not. I see personnally no problem, it avoid uncommit and then --overwrite use
<pitti> right
<pitti> didrocks: and that needs to become the standard workflow anyway once you'll be able to commit directly to ~ubuntu-desktop
<didrocks> pitti: non core-dev will be able to commit there (only MOTU or everyone?) and then, when someone will sponsor the package, he will dch-r/debcommit -r, build source package and dput it. That makes sense :)
<pitti> exactly
<pitti> didrocks: ~ubuntu-desktop == ubuntu-core-dev plus some extra contributors
<didrocks> pitti: oki :)
<didrocks> morning seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: is ~u-core-dev already a member of ~u-desktop?
<seb128> pitti: dunno?
<seb128> you can probably see that on launchpad
<pitti> seems not
 * seb128 just woke up and is making coffee
<pitti> seb128: I think it should be
<seb128> will start work in a few minutes
<mvo> hey seb128, keen to test a compiz change for me ;) ?
 * didrocks will grab some coffee too :)
<mvo> (after you had coffee of course)
<seb128> mvo: hello, sure
 * mvo makes some tea
 * mvo hugs seb128
<seb128> pitti: you are team admin too now feel free to do any change you want ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<pitti> seb128: oh, you just made me?
<seb128> pitti: yes
 * pitti feels the new supah-powahs
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> you're welcome ;-)
<seb128> mvo: so where is this change to try?
<mvo> seb128: please add the compiz ppa (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main) and  upgrade to it
<mvo> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126174 are the packges
<mvo> seb128: then please run in the terminal and put the output into a pastebin, then run it a second time please and paste the output again
<mvo> seb128: hopefully the second time is faster than the first
<mvo> seb128: it should also pull in libprotobuf3
<mvo> (it does some caching now)
<seb128> it does grab libprotobuf3 indeed, downloading
<seb128> is that start optimization work?
<mvo> seb128: yes, I want to push it to jaunty but I want some internal testing first
<mvo> works fine for my machines
<seb128> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/126182
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/126184/
<seb128> profile point: first idle 1020000 (1.020000) - delta: 10000 (0.010000)
<seb128> profile point: first idle 610000 (0.610000) - delta: 0 (0.000000)
<seb128> that's the win?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> woah
<mvo> your machine is *fast*
<mvo> its 3s for mine :)
<mvo> and goes down to ~2s
<mvo> seb128: could you please keep using it for a bit and let me know if anything acts funny for you (if you updated python-compizconfig as well, you could test ccsm and see if that works as expected)
 * mvo hugs seb128 for the testing
 * seb128 hugs mvo, it's running now I will not downgrade
<seb128> mvo: and don't worry I will complain if thing breaks, you know me ;-)
<mvo> haha
<eeejay> did auto-dpi detection get reverted to a set 96 in recent updates?
<seb128> eeejay: no, but if you used the xrandr capplet it forces 96 dpi apparently when loading a config
<eeejay> seb128: ah, thanks :)
<seb128> vuntz: hello?
<crevette> hello gents
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette> salut seb128
<crevette> I'm looking for brave people to test latest bluetooth update, it is working for me, but I'd like to double check
<seb128> I don't have bluetooth devices
<seb128> mvo: could you make the "the change have been applied" synaptic dialog show in the tasks list?
<seb128> mvo: I often start an install, switch workspace and this one goes in background one the current workspace
<mvo> seb128: that would violate the HIG iirc
<mvo> but I never quite agreed with this requirement
<seb128> mvo: which means synaptic ssems to be stucked for ever without any clue of why until I close everything and notice it
<seb128> ssems -> seems
<seb128> ok, so get it to be displayed on top of synaptic on the same workspace?
<seb128> and not under everything else on an another workspace and not in alt-tab
<seb128> nor in the task lists
<mvo> seb128: does that happen with synaptic itself? or when its run from update-manager?
<seb128> synaptic itself
<seb128> run synaptic
<seb128> select "package to update"
<seb128> double click on something which takes 30s to download
<seb128> switch to an another workspace where you do IRC
<seb128> and notice that the "installation is done" dialog show there
<seb128> if you type on IRC or something the focus prevention send it to background
<seb128> but not glowing in the task list since it's not there
<seb128> and you have synaptic "stucked" until you figure what's going on
<seb128> there must be a better way ;-)
<mvo> does this happen with both compiz and metacity?
<seb128> dunno, I'm using compiz
 * mvo nods
<seb128> I will try later, I don't want to mess all my workspaces now
<mvo> sure, thanks
<seb128> it does happen with compiz though
<seb128> so it's your land anyway ;-)
<seb128> mvo: can you confirm you get the issue?
<mvo> I will problably not do something about it today :/ need to work on software-propoerties UI changes
 * mvo tries it
<mvo> yes, I can confirm it
<seb128> oh, no hurry, it's there since the dawn of time I think, I just notice now because I use synaptic more often since I don't have the update-notifier icon ;-)
<mvo> haha
<mvo> ok
<seb128> and I know where to look
<seb128> but the first time I though synaptic was stucked or something
<mvo> seb128: heh :) it looks like with metacity it does not allow to move the transient window without the parent
<seb128> didrocks: your yelp update switched the start page back to the upstream version
<mvo> seb128: so when I try to move it to a different workspace, the main synaptic window moves with it
<seb128> mvo: that makes sense to me, I often wonder why compiz doesn't do that
<seb128> sometime I open evolution on the wrong workspace so I dnd it back where it should be
<seb128> and the send&receive dialog stay in the middle of the screen, I've to do it again for it
<mvo> seb128: indeed, sounds like a bug worth reporting, also the compiz guys are busy working on the compiz++ branch, so we may not get it if we don't do it ourself
<seb128> what is compiz++?
<seb128> compiz rewritten in C++? ;-)
<mnemo> yes
<davmor2> crevette: is it in Jaunty now?
<crevette> no, in my ppa
<seb128_> grrr at jaunty crashing on xorg session switches
<seb128_> the guest session is so nice to try changes but if that's to crash the box
<tseliot> seb128: can you try this patch? http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/gnome/jaunty/gcc-patches/04032009/109_screen_resolution_extra.patch
<tseliot> it should work
<seb128> tseliot: thanks!
<tseliot> seb128: I haven't tested it yet but the changes were trivial and the patch applies correctly now
<tseliot> seb128: should you have any problems, just let me know
<seb128> ok, will try now and let you know
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I saw you discussed that this night. I took a quick look this morning and the changes are quite minimal on this page (context change). I will take a deeper look at it tonight.
<asac> ArneGoetje: there?
<seb128> didrocks: ok thanks, I can confirm the issue but I've no real clue what change broke it
<didrocks> seb128: I compared the 2 revisions and it's not obvious :/
<didrocks> seb128: it's just that it's an .in file and autotools patch is runned before patching this .in file
<didrocks> but it worked in the previous version with the same patch order, so...
<seb128> hum
<seb128> weird build error
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23415060/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.gnome-control-center_1%3A2.25.92-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> "config.status: executing depfiles commands
<seb128> shift: 2353: can't shift that many
<seb128> "
<seb128> doh!
<crevette> is there a way to not received mail from lp on a bug modification when I'm the originator of the change
<seb128> what sort of modifications?
<crevette> like answers, status modification, any
<davmor2> MacSlow: is bug 337274 better now :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337274 in indicator-applet "Wishlist Bug: Minimise Evolution/Other mail clients into the new notify-osd comms applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337274
<seb128> crevette: specific example?
<seb128> slomo_: any reason gst-plugins-good0.10 current is in experimental?
<MacSlow> davmor2, yeah thanks
<crevette> seb128, in bugzilla when I do a modification on a bug I'm already CCed, I've chose not to received mail (this is in preference of the account), in LP fopr any modification I do, I receive a mail
<davmor2> :)
<seb128> crevette: ah right, there is a bug open about that for a while, no way right now no
<crevette> seb128, ah okay, sad :/
<seb128> crevette: do email filtering? ;-)
<slomo_> seb128: yes, pulseaudio 0.9.13 is required and only in experimental and NEW
<seb128> ok
<Laney> seb128, crevette: n-s-u was rejected
<seb128> Laney: yes, I just did, I was going to fix the issues and reupload but your version is not on the bug
<Laney> alright
<seb128> Laney: basically some details if you want to fix and reupload
<Laney> alright?
<Laney> erm
<Laney> couldn't you get it from the upload*
<seb128> - crevette added himself to the copyright as upstream author
<Laney> seb128: I can't do it until tomorrow at the earliest
<seb128> which is wrong
<seb128> and there is autotools noise
<seb128> ok, let me try to get a fixed version
<crevette> I though I corrected that
<seb128> crevette: no you didn't
<crevette> damn
<crevette> sorry
<Laney> guh
<Laney> soz for missing it too!
<seb128> that's ok
<Laney> but maybe this makes a case for having two reviewers
<seb128> Laney: I did scp your control and changelog and I'm fixing those issues and reuploading
<Laney> cool
<didrocks> seb128: you didn't comment on evolution-mapi bug for FFe (I uploaded it last week after reviewing it)
<seb128> didrocks: I commented on IRC and it got accepted yesterday
<didrocks> seb128: great, didn't notice that :)
 * crevette is doing cleaning in bluez & bluez-gnome bugs
<crevette> such shame I do that at work
<huats> hello everyone
<seb128> hey huats, good to see the new anjuta uploaded ;-)
<seb128> hey pedro_
<seb128> crevette: good ;-)
<pedro_> bonjour seb128
<crevette> seb128, I think we'll need to discuss about bluez-gnome/gnome-bluetooth problem
<huats> seb128: don't be so sure... it fails to build...
<huats> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23413328/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.anjuta_2%3A2.25.902-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<huats> I have to correct that :( but the thing is that it builds fine in my place :(
<seb128> huats: using pbuilder? seems a lack of build-depends
<seb128> crevette: sure
<seb128> crevette: which ones?
<huats> seb128: yes using pdebuild
<seb128> crevette: oh, switching? not for this cycle
<crevette> seb128, bluez-gnome is stalled, and bastien forked the code and did a bunch of fixes
<seb128> crevette: right, and he says he's not sure the new code will be ready this cycle, that's a bit hasted
<crevette> I hope he's gonna release soon a version, and we'll have to see if we want to replace bluez-gnome with gnome-bluetooth
<seb128> let's see when the new version is available
<crevette> seb128, at least for me, the code didn't change that much, and is working fine
<seb128> ok
<crevette> and it fixes some bugs we have downstream
<seb128> Laney, crevette: nautilus-sendto-universe accepted
<crevette> wunderbar
<huats> seb128: any idea how I can avoid that kind of build issue ?
<seb128> huats: use pbuilder?
<huats> in that case I have used pdebuild and pbuilder ... (and it builds on both)
<seb128> huats: I don't understand the question then
<huats> seb128:I have build the anjuta package with pdebuild and a 2nd time with pbuilder... it went grea both times. And once I have uploaded it it fails to build :(
<huats> I was wondering what would be your advice to avoid that
<seb128> huats: none
<huats> ok :)
<seb128> huats: get a buildd running all the time to catch a such every every year?
<Laney> huats: did you try sbuild?
<huats> Laney: nope
<seb128> lol, see, people have crazy ideas now ;-)
<huats> lol
<huats> ok
<huats> I'll try again
<Laney> I had a weird failure before where it worked in pbuilder and not in sbuild
<maxb> huats: Why build with pdebuild and pbuilder? pdebuild is just a convenience wrapper for pbuilder! :-)
<huats> maxb: I have built it with both just to be sure :) and because I sometime use both, depends on my state of mind
<pochu> huats: the buildd triggered an autotools rebuild
<pochu> that's likely the cause of the failure
<huats> pochu: ok
<huats> pochu: so what can I do to fix that ?
<pochu> huats: are you patching configure.ac or some Makefiles?
<huats> nope
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> +DEB_CONFIGURE_SCRIPT := ./autogen.sh
<pochu> in debian/rules
<pochu> that causes this in the build:
<pochu> cd . && CC="cc" CXX="g++" CFLAGS="-g -O2 -g -Wall -O2" CXXFLAGS="-g -O2 -g -Wall -O2" CPPFLAGS="" LDFLAGS="-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions" ./autogen.sh --build=i486-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --includedir="\${prefix}/include" --mandir="\${prefix}/share/man" --infodir="\${prefix}/share/info" --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var --libexecdir="\${prefix}/lib/anjuta" --disable-maintainer-mode --disable-dependency-tracking --srcdir=.   --disable-scrollkeepe
<pochu> and ./autogen.sh runs autoconf, automake, intltoolize, etc
<pochu> huats: I'd suggest changing that to ./configure, or simply removing DEB_CONFIGURE_SCRIPT
<pochu> huats: not sure if that will have any implications... check debian/changelog to see why it was added :)
<huats> :)
<huats> pochu: ok I'll have a look
<huats> thanks pochu
<huats> !
<pochu> cool
<pochu> np ;)
<pochu> huats: you can also ask robster, he may know why it's there
<huats> absolutly
<pochu> huats: seems to be there from before 2003, I guess it's ok to remove it :)
<crevette> I would like help for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/317831, is the problem with bluez or gnome-do? (I'm not using linux right now)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317831 in bluez "applications look alsa blueooth libraries in in 32 bit folder on x64 system" [Undecided,New]
<huats> pochu: ok :)
<huats> I'll test build it rigth now without it to check
<seb128> crevette: ask if he gets the same issue running the command on a command line
<asac> any idea how i can do something like --force-overwrite-modified-configs?
<asac> i messed up some /etc/... stuff and feel like i want to go through that manually :(
<asac> mvo: ?
<asac> is there a switch that tells dpkg to disable the "be smart about modified conffiles" feature?
<seb128> asac: man dpkg?
<asac> seb128: there is --force-confnew
<asac> but that i have the feeling that doesnt do what i want
<seb128> asac: rm file and --force-confmiss?
<seb128> but --force-confnew should do that
<mvo> asac: what seb128 said, confmiss should do the trick
<vuntz> seb128: hello?
<seb128> vuntz: hey, new gnome-session still close the session in a brutal way, I tried running oowrite and firefox with tab opened and closed the session and it just closed everything
<vuntz> seb128: closing everything is fine. The way it's closing it is not
<vuntz> seb128: (apps get killed because there's no more X, I think)
<seb128> vuntz: well, it used to ask if you want to save work before the new gnome-session
<seb128> I though you said that was fixed in svn
<vuntz> seb128: firefox would cause this?
<seb128> but 2.25.92 still has the bug
<seb128> cause what?
<vuntz> seb128: gnome-session to ask?
<seb128> firefox probably not but openoffice did apparently
<vuntz> ah
<vuntz> can you try with gedit?
<asac> sudo rm -r /etc/fonts/; followed by --force-confnew worked. ... still unsure why this needs to be so hard :)
<asac> thx seb128 and mvo
<seb128> vuntz: not right now but gedit worked in intrepid already, they are GNOME friendly
<vuntz> ok
<seb128> vuntz: gedit has the opposite issue in fact see gnome bug #553168
<ubottu> Gnome bug 553168 in gnome-session "Gedit blocks logout every time, even if nothing is unsaved" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=553168
<seb128> oh and bug #553166 too
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 553166 could not be found
 * asac logs out of gnome and goes for pure openbox to get a clue
<seb128> ok, let me try
<seb128> vuntz: gedit bugged the same way
<seb128> vuntz: you get the "this application doesn't reply" dialog but not "do you want to save your work"
<vuntz> hrm
<vuntz> okay
<vuntz> indeed
 * vuntz was confused
<seb128> pochu: hello
<pochu> hi seb128 :)
<seb128> pochu: would you be interested in getting the python-gtk-dbg changes in debian?
<seb128> pochu: there is no reason that shouldn't go there and so we could sync
<pochu> seb128: yeah, I'll have a look
<pochu> I think I already looked at them, not sure what happened though
<pochu> seb128: btw I was looking in getting libsoup2.2 rdepends migrated to 2.4, so that we can remove the package
<seb128> pochu: in fact seems to be in experimental
<seb128> so ignore the comment ;-)
<pochu> ah :-)
<seb128> gnome-python doesn't though
<pochu> seb128: but azeem told me he wasn't sure libsyncml wasn't quite ready to migrate from experimental to unstable
<seb128> ok
<pochu> so not sure if removing libsoup2.2 from Jaunty will be possible/a good idea
<pochu> definetely for Karmic
<seb128> it's in universe so that's ok
<pochu> alright
<seb128> vuntz: do you need extra details on the session doesn't saving work issue?
<vuntz> seb128: no :-)
<seb128> ok
<vuntz> seb128: was just confused by the dialogs
<seb128> vuntz: you still plan to work on that? ;-)
<vuntz> seb128: will try, at least. I'm doing the release today
<vuntz> but I might have time
<seb128> vuntz: ok, on the good side we have packaged almost everything and noticed no real issue ;-)
<asac> vuntz: what is firefox supposed to listen for to become "gnome friendly" on session shutdown?
<pitti> bwah, new gnome-settings-daemon breaks xrandr again
 * pitti reopens bug 329410
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/329410/+text)
<pitti> seb128: on that note I can confirm that gnome-panel now auto-adapts to resolution changes
<seb128> pitti: good ;-)
<pitti> but this thing drives me crazy
<seb128> xrandr?
<vuntz> asac: well. It could well just be a gnome-session bug
<pitti> seb128: evalutaion of ~/.config/monitors.xml
<asac> vuntz: whats the theory?
<pitti> seb128: see above bug
<vuntz> asac: everything is broken? :-)
<seb128> pitti: I don't find my camera right now could you try if the gphoto issue is still there?
<pitti> seb128: sure
<seb128> pitti: the "too many icons are displayed"
<asac> vuntz: hehe. well. i think firefox never really played nicely on session shutdown
<asac> vuntz: is that a dbus call nowadays?
<vuntz> asac: at the moment, it seems gnome-session doesn't really plays nicely with apps
<vuntz> asac: we still support xsmp. There's a dbus API, but it's not stable, etc.
<pitti> seb128: still happens, I get two icons and two "what to do" dialogs
<vuntz> asac: but I believe I read somewhere that firefox xsmp support was improved at some point
<pitti> gvfs-mount -l shows it twice
<seb128> pitti: ok, I will ping davidz later
<seb128> I think it's a bit early for him now
<pitti> merci
<asac> vuntz: ok, i will check that. it causes lots of follow up bugs that firefox gets killed by X ;)
<asac> so should be worth a look ;)
<crevette> rhaaa, bugzilla is so sloooooow
<asac> err ... is it just me or is http://www.xfree86.org/current/xsmp.html completely broken? (like a 100 line link)
<seb128> asac: not just you
<seb128> mvo, james_w: around?
<mvo> yes
<james_w> hey seb128
<seb128> did bzr-buildpackage changed behaviour recently?
<seb128> bzr get lp:~andreas-moog/totem/totem-22592
<seb128> bzr-buildpackage
<seb128> gives me ton of "can't diff binary files" error
<mvo> seb128: problem with the python2.6 update
<pitti> seb128: known bug, change in python2.6; james_w has a fix already, but not uploaded yet
<seb128> how come that doesn't get uploaded?
<james_w> I'm going to sync from Debian if it is uploaded there today
<james_w> if not I'll upload in a couple of hours
<crevette> where is stored the bootchart file ?
<seb128> can't we get it fixed in jaunty now and sync later when debian update?
<crevette> /var/something I guess
<seb128> crevette: /var/log/bootchart
<james_w> we certainly could
<crevette> thanks seb128
<seb128> james_w: would be nice, I'm stucked for sponsoring right now
<seb128> waiting for debian has some value but should not stop ubuntu work imho
<pitti> seb128: I did bzr-based sponsoring without bzr bd so far
<james_w> "python2.5 /usr/bin/bzr builddeb whatever" as a workaround
<pitti> or use tar xzf ../foo_orig.tar.gz --str=1
<pitti> to unpack source tarballs manually
<pitti> bzr clean-tree before is also helpful
<seb128> ok, /me tar xzvf .orig.tar.gz and cp the debian dir over
<seb128> just when I started getting used to bzr
<pitti> seb128: no, just unpack it in the bzr source with --str=1
<pitti> or use james_w's workaround :)
<seb128> I don't want the .bzr in my upload
<seb128> copying the debian dir over is fine, I've been working without bzr for years I will manage I think ;-)
<pitti> DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS="-i -I.bzr -I.svn -I.shelf"
<pitti> FYI
<james_w> "bzr export ../wherever/debian" rather than copying will remove the .bzr
<seb128> it's building right now
<seb128> james_w: there is no .bzr in debian, just in ubuntu
<james_w> ah
<seb128> thanks for the hint
<james_w> ../wherever/debian is the target you realise?
<seb128> that still strucked me as something which should not wait on debian to wake up to get fixed in ubuntu but *shrug*
<james_w> it exports the branch you are currently in
<seb128> I do bzr get lp:~team/package/ubuntu
<seb128> cp -R ubuntu/debian source
<seb128> cd source
<seb128> debuild
<seb128> that works
<seb128> and has no .bzr
<seb128> no?
<james_w> yeah should work fine
<crevette> is it me, or the tools that should update uptream bug in lp doesn't work
<james_w> yeah, it's currently broken
<crevette> okay
 * crevette did mass bug triaging, and upstream report this morning
<crevette> you can thanks my boss
<crevette> :)
<seb128> huats: you didn't update the maintainer for gdl
<seb128> james_w: watches not updating is a known issue?
<james_w> yeah
<seb128> james_w: ie the launchpad team knows about it? I asked on #launchpad yesterday and got no reply
<james_w> I have you the bug number when you asked on #launchpad! :-)
<james_w> https://launchpad.net/bugs/300634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300634 in malone "Bug watches aren't getting updated in an ordered fashion" [High,In progress]
<seb128> james_w: doh, it probably didn't highlight and I didn't read it, thanks
<james_w> no problem
<crevette> what should I do to have more power in launchpad? I can't change some status
<james_w> crevette: you should apply to become part of the bugcontrol team
<crevette> okay thanks
<seb128> james_w: bzr get lp:~chrisccoulson/gnome-media/ubuntu
<seb128> james_w: bzr-buildpackage
<seb128> ...
<seb128> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.util.configobj.configobj.ParseError: Invalid line at line "1".
<seb128> james_w: that's the same bug?
<james_w> ooh
<james_w> that's a new one
<seb128> ok, do you want me to open a bug?
<james_w> [BUILDDEB
<james_w> merge = True
<kenvandine_wk> bryce: ping
<james_w> should be "[BUILDDEB]"
<kenvandine_wk> morning folks!
<seb128> utch
<seb128> NOTABUG
<james_w> seb128: please do, that's one ugly error
<seb128> james_w: thanks for the quick debugging ;-)
<seb128> it's not obvious from the error
<james_w> yeah, I always like to improve the error where possible, so I will investigate this case
<seb128> james_w: where do you want to bug? bzr-builddeb ubuntu package?
<seb128> or upstream product?
<james_w> seb128: either works for me
<seb128> james_w: bug #337729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337729 in bzr-builddeb "non obvious warning on configuration formatting issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337729
<huats> seb128: fixed.... sorry
<seb128> huats: it's weird that you didn't get the build error
<huats> I didn't...
<MacSlow> davidbarth, what's up?
<MacSlow> davidbarth, flaky ISP-connection?
<davidbarth> MacSlow: fiddling with nm...
<seb128> huats: still working on the gcalctool update btw?
<MacSlow> davidbarth, I still need some info otherwise I cannot do the PPA
<huats> seb128: I did a few correctioins on anjuta, and I am building it on my ppa to avoid the build error...
<huats> seb128: yep
<davidbarth> MacSlow: yes, ok
<davidbarth> MacSlow: so branch the packaging branch
<seb128> huats: what did you change?
<davidbarth> MacSlow: then merge in the trunk of notify-osd
<huats> seb128: what pochu suggested.
<davidbarth> MacSlow: then dch -i and follow the rest of the proc
<seb128> huats: which was?
<huats> remove the DEB_CONFIGURE_SCRIPT call in the rules files
<seb128> huats: why?
<huats> because it calls autogen.sh and that according pochu that was the cause of the error
<huats> seb128: I am testing it right now
<huats> seb128: pochu same error
<seb128> not a surprise
<huats> seb128: I will investigate
<seb128> it seems to be a build-dep lack
<huats> it is weird that I don't face that on my pbuilder...
<huats> (I have rebuilt it twice already)
<seb128> sbuild and pbuilder have different logic on build depends which use | for example I think
<seb128> and you might get recommends installed and not on the buildds or something
<huats> ok
<seb128> look at the installed list of packages in the build log and to what is required for the line which breaks
<seb128> and see if a build-depends is lacking that you get locally
<seb128> let me have a look for you
<huats> sure
<james_w> seb128: fixed, thanks for the report
<seb128> james_w: waouh, that was some quick fixing, thanks ;-)
<seb128> huats: do you get liblocale-gettext-perl installed in your pbuilder?
<mpt> dobey, yes, for a CD Nautilus offers me both "Unmount" and "Eject", and if I choose "Unmount" by mistake then the only way of ejecting the CD is to restart the computer. That's lots of fun.
<james_w> it was an easy one ;-)
<seb128> mpt: you can select eject later no?
<seb128> mpt: or double click on the CD to mount it again and then select eject
<huats> seb128: let me check
<seb128> mpt: did you read what I just said?
<seb128> or wrote rather
<mpt> seb128, no I can't select Eject or double-click later, because it's unmounted so there's nothing to click on any more
<seb128> mpt: CD drives are listed in the computer location when unmounted too
 * mpt tries
<mpt> oh, so it is!
<mpt> seb128, I hadn't had "Computer" open at all, so I never noticed
<seb128> mpt: I see
<mpt> What's the point of unmounting a CD without ejecting it anyway?
<seb128> listing empty drive on the desktop wouldn't be a good idea
<mpt> indeed
<seb128> not sure
<seb128> it makes sense for a rw when you want to record on it next
<seb128> but the cd recording software does that for you anyway
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> not for a closed CD
<seb128> mpt: alex says that's a bug, it should list only one option and that used to work
<seb128> mpt: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=574067
<ubottu> Gnome bug 574067 in GIO "context menu lists eject and unmount option" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mpt> ah good, thanks seb128
<seb128> mpt: you're welcome
<mpt> Tomorrow I'll complain about how not one but two alerts appear when you insert an Ubuntu CD :-)
 * mpt should just report the bug instead
<huats> seb128: yes liblocale-gettext-perl is getting  installed in the pbuilder
<seb128> huats: that's why it doesn't fail to build
<huats> seb128: but it is installed on demand right ?
<seb128> mpt: that's here for several cycle, you can argue on whether that's an update-manager or nautilus bug ;-)
<seb128> huats: in the soyuz log it's listed as suggest and not installed, not sure why it's in your pbuilder
<seb128> huats: ask  on #ubuntu-devel maybe somebody knows there
<huats> ok
<huats> seb128: thanks
<mvo> seb128: is there a (not too intrusive) way to add the required functinatliy into nautilus? then I'm happy to drop it from u-n
<mvo> alternatively we shoudl teach nautilus to ignore certain CDs
<seb128> mvo: what is the required fonctionnality? nautilus does autorun
<seb128> mvo: I'm not sure what this dialog do exactly
<mvo> seb128: its a) detecting a CD with packages and offer to add it so that its available via synaptic/apt b) detect upgradable volumes and offer to run a upgrade from it c) detect addon CDs (like the edubuntu one) and show a custrom GUI
<mvo> seb128: is autorun not too generic?
<mvo> seb128: I mean, it only shows "there is something you can auto-run, do you want to do it"?
<mvo> no indication what options the user has
<mvo> (and it does not work with xubuntu etc, but thats probably a lesser point)
<seb128> mvo: right, the nautilus is autorun support, it tries to use the autorun.inf on the CD
<seb128> mvo: the autorun.inf would have a valid binary it would run that
<seb128> mvo: the thing is that this autorun if for windows and not linux right now
<mvo> hm, we could switch to it, but it would IMO require that we teach it at least some additional text to display
<seb128> so we could either make the autorun linux friendly or teach nautilus to ignore it
<mvo> (and to not display this prompt every time I insert a windows CD ;)
<seb128> right
<mvo> isn't autorun.inf mostly windows anyway?
<mvo> I mean, why not just disable it if no wine is installed?
<seb128> there is a bug open about that I think
 * seb128 adds that to his pet bugs list for jaunty
<mvo> thnaks seb128!
<seb128> mvo: you're welcome!
<james_w> there's also the thing nautilus can do if you plug in a memory card full of images
<james_w> it offers to run f-spot in a bar across the top
<james_w> I can't remember the name to look up the mechanism now though :-/
<kenvandine_wk> morning rickspencer3
<asac> seb128: so after some rumbling and screaming i found that gtk is the culprit
<asac> seb128: e.g. the origin of the problem: "gtk apps dont honor fontconfig"
<seb128> asac: it's always gtk bog
<rickspencer3> good mornig kenvandine_wk
<asac> seb128: i found the place and i made a hack and now it works. i will do that proper after i have finished the security round
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> you rock!
<asac> seb128: you led me in the wrong direction when telling me that its gnome-settings-deamon doing that ;)
<seb128> I said g-s-d set the xsettings
<asac> seb128: the way font works is really splattered around all places :)
<seb128> and that gtk cairo pango whatever does pick it then
<asac> seb128: yeah. i asked "who overwrites the fontconfig settings" ;)
<seb128> I though you were asking "who set the xsettings which is used then"
<asac> seb128: yeah. its gtk enforcing it, and cairo executing it
<seb128> ie, "where do we change to rgba"
<asac> i had to read pango before finding ti ;)
<asac> seb128: yeah. well. gnome-settings-daemon needs to be touched too ;)
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<asac> seb128: its just that we probably will use Xft/Fontconfig Xsetting now to propagate that down to cairo
<seb128> rickspencer3: that font change is not a one liner, asac is touching code all over the place for it now
<asac> err, down to gtk
<rickspencer3> uh
<rickspencer3> hold on
<asac> seb128: well. the perfect thing is ;)
 * rickspencer3 goes to #dx room
 * rickspencer3 back
<asac> the quick fix is a just flipping to LCD by default
<seb128> ie rgba in the gconf key?
<asac> seb128: yes
<asac> use that for antialiasing
<rickspencer3> "quiick fix" doesn't sound so great, but isn't that what is being asked for?
<asac> rickspencer3: it has been asked for ages that gtk can honour fontconfig :)
<rickspencer3> right
<asac> rickspencer3: dx team might think its good to flip to LCD, but that doesnt fix the root cause
<rickspencer3> how far down the path of fixing this are you? How much work is left?
<asac> rickspencer3: i think i have all pieces now. have to clean things up and do a few things i hacked, properly
<asac> rickspencer3: but that will happen after security updates are out
<kenvandine_wk> asac: really fixing it?
<rickspencer3> I think this is important to do, but I feel that in terms of priority, we should plan to ask for a feature freeze exception
<rickspencer3> (in other words, ack on doing it after serurity updates, and I meant UI Freeze Exception)
<rickspencer3> seb128: asac: thanks for investigating and tracking this down. It certainly will be an improvement if it gets fixed for Jaunty.
<asac> rickspencer3: i dont care if it ends up in jaunty or not (i hope we can have it there). as long as it goes upstream. its just that i was touching fontconfig with arne and then looked further
<rickspencer3> asac: I care, but not enough to risk other commitments
<rickspencer3> also, ack on patching upstream, but it sounds like something they would want
<asac> rickspencer3: in case we dont put it into jaunty (e.g. as usual there might be issues left i dont see), we can always use the "stupid approach"
<asac> e.g. just flip to LCD for everyone
<rickspencer3> asac: I think that would be acceptable, for sure
 * asac now talking to kev from mozilla
<rickspencer3> again, you guys rock!
 * kenvandine_wk hopes his box does crash again... this build is nearly done :)
<james_w> mvo, seb128: ./src/nautilus-x-content-bar.c <- if you can get CDs to get recognised as x-content/something then you can change nautilus to get it to not try and autorun them, but to offer to launch something else to handle them instead.
<seb128> james_w: right, we would need a special mimetype for those disks then? similar to audio cds etc
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> I haven't worked out what detects x-content/* yet
<Laney> crevette: Could you update nautilus-sendto-universe to 1.1.2?
<james_w> I assume it can be fairly clever
<seb128> james_w: yes, shared-mime-info I would say using the disk content
<crevette> Laney, I'll try to remember to do that tonight
<Laney> cool
<crevette> I package nemiver 0.6.5 also
<Laney> (it will be uninstallable until this is done)
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> good afternoon pitti
<james_w> seb128: thanks for the pointer. Seems like it wouldn't be too hard to extend the spec to handle that. Presumably there is already an app that could be launched?
<seb128> james_w: adding mimetypes is easy yes and should not an issue upstream either, for the app mvo might be a better person to ask
<james_w> sure :-)
<seb128> brb, I just need to restart GNOME to try an update
<james_w> shall I write a mail to the list while this is all in my head?
<james_w> seb128: shall I write a mail to the list while this is all in my head?
<seb128> james_w: good idea yes
<mvo> might be a bit late for jaunty though, lets see how it works out
<james_w> yeah, I suggested Karmic
<mvo> ok, cool
<dobey> james_w: too bad you didn't suggest Kameleon
<james_w> heh :-)
<calc> yipee i got the gvfs OOo issue tracked down and upstream fixed the problem for me already :-)
 * calc wonders if it fixes the issue well enough he can get away with leaving gvfs enabled in OOo (without just using fuse)
<kenvandine_wk> davidbarth: doesn't look like your patch covers the messages like low ink, paper, etc?
<calc> oh full OOo gvfs support doesn't work yet, but i have a better shot at tracking down why now that gvfs fuse fully works :)
<davidbarth> kenvandine_wk: couldn't find the place where it was sending the notifications; do you know where this happens?
<kenvandine_wk> i am looking
<kenvandine_wk> statereason.py sets the messages
<pitti> calc: ah, so that recent glib/gvfs fix works well now? great
<calc> pitti: OOo can write to a gvfs fuse mount without failing now, but still has some sort of issue when attempting to write using the api, so i'll have to see if i can determine why
<mvo> seb128: do you want me to do the totem sponsoring stuff?
<calc> pitti: in the past it couldn't even write to the fuse mount due to gvfs issue so i got that part fixed first
<seb128> mvo: would be nice thanks, I tried totem but it doesn't build there but my box is not really uptodate, maybe give it a try? totem-pl-parser would be nice too
<seb128> mvo: in clear, I tried totem which fails to build here and totem-pl-parser is all yours ;-)
<calc> is there a way to compile java code with default-jdk with compatibility mode for older api?
<thewrath> does anyone know the bug report number ofr hte issue with conecting to wireless networks that are using wpa2 enterprise encryption
<calc> i'm moving java code from gcj to openjdk and it fails due to:
<calc>    [javac] Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.
<calc>     [javac] Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.
<calc> and i don't particularly want to rewrite the code
<seb128> good, xrandr changes work now with compiz and gnome-panel
<seb128> everything adjust correctly and back on intel
<pitti> seb128: compiz, too? rock! wasn't working for me earlier today
<seb128> pitti: running gtk 2.15.5?
<asac> kenvandine: fwiw, your icon is broken on identi.ca  ... fta had the same issue and had to replace it with a png (jpeg seems to have issues with scaling)
<pitti> seb128: y3es
<seb128> pitti: dunno then
<seb128> works for me on my laptop since the gtk update
<pitti> seb128: I use compiz --replace
<mvo> seb128: totem is not in sync with the archive
<pitti> at least the panel auto-adapts now, with today's updates
<seb128> mvo: gar
<mvo> seb128: I was about to make a joke aobut it - that it must be doko
<seb128> mvo: go doko go
<asac> ArneGoetje: can you spin a gtk locally with this patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/126310/ ... this will make gtk honour your fontconfig (in a hacky way for now) so you can tune the rules for different font sizes et al
<pitti> seb128: and I reopened the g-s-d bug, you dropped the patch :)
<seb128> mvo: drop his revision, that's a no change one
<mvo> but when I was about to make the joke it turned out it was doko *sigh*
<seb128> pitti: I though that has been fixed upstream
<mvo> yeah, that is what I'm going to do
<seb128> pitti: let me fix it now
<mvo> I really hope we get better tools soon, this problem becomes anoying
<pitti> seb128: no, still being discussed
<calc> so it looks like i need to somehow tell ant to set the java version to an older version, on the command line this appears to be done with javac -source VER  but this uses ant to build so i have no idea
<calc> any ideas anyone?
<pitti> seb128: no hurry, I can do that as well
<seb128> pitti: I broke it I fix it now ;-)
<pitti> calc: doko?
 * pitti hugs seb128
<pitti> seb128: merci
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> de rien
<pitti> it's one of those bugs that drive me crazy, with an external TFT
<asac> ArneGoetje: for instance, we ship hintmedium by default which should be slight according to policy. also we should look into dropping the antialiasing thing imo
<asac> calc: i would think that its JAVA_HOME
<calc> asac: i think JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/default-jdk  (just the path)
<asac> calc: yes. just export that and ant should take that iirc
<asac> calc: or put it in your ~/.antrc
<calc> asac: yea but i want to specify the specific java source compatibility revision
<calc> asac: eg compile with source compat set to 1.5 instead of 6
<asac> calc: ah. ok. you can do that in the build.xml
<calc> since this code uses deprecated functions and causes the build to fail, so i can't port to openjdk
<calc> asac: yes... do you know what the option i need is? :)
<asac> calc: which you can probably pass through a -D ...
<asac> let me look
<calc> i looked around on the ant website but didn't see an example for that
<asac> calc: a god start is to look at the task API for ant ... in this case the javac task
<asac> http://ant.apache.org/manual/CoreTasks/javac.html
<asac> calc: its "target="1.4"
<asac> i would think at least
<asac> calc: you can also pass that from outside using -Dant.build.javac.target=1.4
<asac> (if you want 1.4)
<xhaker> hello everyone. asac the firefox langpacks bug with -pt is still not fixed
<calc> asac: ok thanks
<asac> xhaker: i think the update is just happening today
<asac> xhaker: or did you get a new langpack from today yet?
 * xhaker restarts browser
<asac> xhaker: err. that wont help ;)
<asac> xhaker: check the version of the langpack-* packages you have installed
<xhaker> asac: aswesome.. the firefox restart did indeed help, i had installed the updates with firefox open
<asac> xhaker: oh. so the packages already were pushed to mirrors. nice.
<asac> thanks for confirming
<asac> that its fixed
<xhaker> asac: thank you so much :)
<asac> welcome. thanks for reporting it ;)
<pitti> Timo Jyrinki also closed the bug today
<ArneGoetje> asac: will do
<asac> ArneGoetje: great.
<asac> ArneGoetje: its just that it seems likely we get the "automatic" feature in jaunty ;)
<asac> so we should be prepared from the fontconfig side
<seb128> pitti: perhaps you could add the requested infos on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=572876 since you get the issue?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 572876 in plugins "gnome-settings-daemon does not load the saved RandR configuration" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> seb128: opening, will do
<seb128> pitti: it's waiting for over week now and hard code freeze is next week for GNOME
<seb128> pitti: thanks
<pitti> seb128: (have a call with rickspencer3 in 3 mins)
<asac> calc: oh. maybe obvious, but if you really want to use -source, there is also "source"; just look at the build.xml. but imo target is what you really want
<seb128> pitti: see the current comment, no need to read everything
<calc> asac: i thought it was source, since i am getting this type of error:
<calc>    [javac] Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.
<calc>     [javac] Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.
<calc> setting: <property name="ant.build.javac.source" value="1.3"/> (or 1.4 etc) doesn't seem to make any difference
<calc> is that the proper way to set it?
<asac> calc: yeah. thats deprecation.
<calc> isn't that what the source setting is supposed to work around?
<asac> calc: try. i would think its for the compiler syntax ... and not the jre used. but i havent used java since ages ;)
 * kenvandine_wk can't seem to make system-config-printer not just do the right thing... 
<kenvandine_wk> printer config has never been this good :)
<asac> calc: do you fail on deprecations?
<asac> i mean those are warnings usually
<calc> ah hmm, let me see if i can determine that :)
 * calc is working on java stuff since he needs it for bug 305790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305790 in suitesparse "MIR - move to main for openoffice.org 3 build-depends" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305790
<calc> apparently everything in main has to be ported to default-jdk :\
<asac> calc: yeah. actually i dont know about a flag that would make warnings errors in javac ... but again its been a long time
<asac> i think the default is to ignore depreactions
<asac> you could also do that
<asac> calc: that would be deprecation="off" in the javac task
<calc> afaict there is no javac task
<calc> which seems to be throwing me a bit, heh
<calc> oh there are multiple xml files in here
<calc> hmm it already specifies 1.3 in the javac
<calc> so it appears its openjdk that is being annoying about it
<asac> calc: are you sure those are actually the problem?
<asac> calc: if so, just disable deprecation like above
<calc> ok i'll see if that works now that i found the javac bits
<seb128> mvo: good that you uploaded that totem alternative fix, I was not sure about it ;-)
<mvo> seb128: why not?
<seb128> I would have changed the command called rather I think
<mvo> seb128: hm
<seb128> I don't like alternative much, got too many issues due to those
<mvo> yeah, I don't like them either
<mvo> I was thinking that because they are already in use, one more would not hurt ;)
<mvo> I take the blame if that was too simple of a reaosnsing ;)
<seb128> mvo: well probably better this way so we have a command matching the upstream naming, other software might call it
<calc> hmm my son is at the hospital now :-\ at least the doctor finally got a clue and realized he was too low weight
<calc> < 9kg and ~ 81cm
<seb128> pitti: can you get davidz (cf #gnome-hacker) a gvfs-mount -li log when plugging your camera?
<seb128> pitti: don't bother
<thewrath> hey all is anyone in here
<pitti> seb128: okay, I won't bother :) (just back from call)
<calc> doh i should have read through the bug report again, its failing not due to deprecation but due to conflicting function in the new version of java
<seb128> pitti: ok, discussing it right now with him
<seb128> pitti: I found where I put my camera so I can debug it now
<calc> at least xom isn't my fault, its a bug in the either the buildd or openjdk-6
<hggdh> seb128, libpst is still pending
<seb128> hggdh: I know, I just have too much to do and that is low priority
<hggdh> seb128, OK, np
<seb128> hggdh: does anybody care about import pst? I don't even know what those are ;-)
<hggdh> seb128, PSTs are Outlook mail files
<hggdh> this is low-importance, since it can be done manually by running readpst outside of Evo
<hggdh> so this would be important for people crossing over to Evo from Outlook
<seb128> I will still try to get it done
<seb128> I was relying on MOTU to review it so I would not have to do it
<seb128> but that doesn't seem to work
<crevette> seb128, gnome-bluetooth 2.27.0 is released, I'll try to do it tonight
<seb128> ok
<seb128> 2.27 = next cycle
<seb128> not GNOME 2.26
<crevette> bah it is just a release name
<crevette> this is because hadess plan to propose it for inclusion
 * calc thinks he fixed the jaxme ftbfs on openjdk-6 :)
<seb128> crevette: I think he picked 2.27 for a reason ;-)
<seb128> crevette: he said that's still early code and can be buggy
<seb128> and 2.26 is in 2 weeks
<hggdh> seb128, chatted with srag, and he says the plugin will only compile if the library is there; so... not sure it is worth the hassle that late in the game
<seb128> yeah, I know that, we have 2.25 in jaunty ;-)
<seb128> would still be something nice to have
<seb128> I've to go now
<seb128> but I will try to ping dholbach about it tomorrow
<seb128> or to get some MOTU to review it
<hggdh> k
<seb128> maybe didrocks or huats or Laney can look at it
<seb128> do you have the bug number handy for reference?
<seb128> I've to run now, bbl
<Laney> look at what? libpst?
<hggdh> Laney, yes
<crevette> yeah gnome-bluetooth 2.27.1
<Laney> he shouldn't hope for people to stumble across these things
<Laney> it's a sad thing about REVU that pinging people is usually required to get reviews in a finite amount of time
<hggdh> anyway, I just uplaoded libpst with a change in the version (added the ubuntu extension)
 * calc hopes he doesn't blow up jaxme
 * calc screams at jaxme
<calc> jaxme in ubuntu can't compile against new java, jaxme in svn uses maven... maven is in universe and depends on lots of stuff in universe
<calc> ergo i die
<calc> I HATE JAVA
 * calc tries to wrap his head about maven-ant-helper
 * calc 's head explodes instead
 * pitti hugs calc
<pitti> calc: so it only ever built against gcj?
<calc> pitti: yes
<calc> xom works on my system, jaxme has only ever been built against gcj afaict
<calc> jaxme is missing lots of methods in its Marshaller implementation afaict, but it is properly overridden in the subversion repo
<calc> however they also redid the build system since then, gar
<calc> which is where i am stuck now, not knowing much at all about java packaging
<calc> the one example i saw of using maven-ant-helper showed they had to write their own build.xml files for debian (yuck)
<mvo> thanks rosetta for sending me another batch of ~100 mails!
<mvo> its great that you imported the translations from my package upload
<didrocks> mvo: +1
<didrocks> mvo: I am striking in the yelp regression and reading upstream diff as I think it's not an ubuntu regression :/
<jpds> mvo: bug #336063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336063 in soyuz "translation import acknowledgements spam me every hour" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336063
 * didrocks set up a filter, already :)
<seb128> re
<seb128> chrisccoulson: what is this nautilus bug about?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: now is not the time to do merges on debian, we do that early in the cycle ...
<chrisccoulson> it's the problem where it spawns indefinately
<seb128> hum
<chrisccoulson> it's not a merge with debian. i just sync'd the bzr branch with the current jaunty release
<seb128> the debdiff launchpad sent is a zillion line long
<chrisccoulson> the ubuntu-desktop bzr branch was quite out of date (from gutsy)
<seb128>  36 files changed, 1115 insertions(+), 1007 deletions(-)
<seb128> oh, there was one? we didn't use it for a while indeed
<seb128> sorry got confused
<chrisccoulson> most of that diff is just bringing it in sync with the current jaunty version
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> the actual change i made is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/nautilus/bug325973/revision/5
<chrisccoulson> it just adds a AutostartCondition to the desktop file, to stop it autostarting it if isn't drawing the desktop
<chrisccoulson> there shouldn't be any need to autostart it if it isn't drawing the desktop reallyt
<seb128> that's correct but not a proper fix
<seb128> it will still do the same if you open a nautilus dialog and close it
<seb128> no?
<seb128> or does gnome-session look at the condition to respawn something?
<chrisccoulson> i think so. let me try that again actually just to make sure
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> you're right, it doesn't look at the condition when respawning something. only when initially starting it
<chrisccoulson> that's a shame!
<chrisccoulson> gnome-session needs a AutorestartCondition ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: your bzr doesn't build either, it doesn't like the changelog having no name or email
<chrisccoulson> i ommitted the name and e-mail deliberately in case someone else wanted to merge anything in to it too
<chrisccoulson> should i not do that?
<seb128> no
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<seb128> if somebody wants to do change he,she runs dch -r
<seb128> which changes the name
<chrisccoulson> ah, i didn't realise that
<seb128> and add your name under brackets to list the changes you did
<seb128> ie
<seb128> * upload
<seb128> [ other_name ]
<seb128> * fix depends
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: can i have another gnome package to bump?
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: http://download.gnome.org/sources/cheese/2.25/cheese-2.25.92.tar.gz if you want
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: oh, updating gnome packages?
<kenvandine_wk> sounds good
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: yes
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> seb128: soon you can drink cocktails half of your day :-)
<kenvandine_wk> haha.... not moving super fast here yet :)
<seb128> pitti: isn't that great? ;-)
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: let me know if you want a review of your "learn packaging from scratch" test package, or the OLS one
<kenvandine_wk> will do
<kenvandine_wk> been working on dx stuff, haven't been able to focus on that
<kenvandine_wk> figure i can bump gnome packages while doing other things :)
<seb128> mvo: stopping desktop work?
<seb128> mvo: I think you did quite some bug un-assignement?
<didrocks> seb128: I am fighting against this yelp regression. I reverted a lot of upstream changes without getting something relevant (and toc.xml is correct)
<seb128> didrocks: there is not so many commit between versions, that's weird ...
<didrocks> What is interesting is that removing "xmlNodeSetLang (node, BAD_CAST g_get_language_names ()[0]);" in yelp-toc.c gave me again French translation (not the right one, but French one)
<seb128> didrocks: did you try rebuilding 2.24 just to see if it gets the issue too after a rebuild?
<didrocks> I just suspect toc2html.xsl and toc2html.xsl.in to be guilty
<didrocks> seb128: hum, no. trying it
<seb128> didrocks: just a random idea to make sure it comes from the source and not the toolchain
<mvo> seb128: no, but we got a list of bugs assigned to us that should be fixed for jaunty. this list is insane for me so I decided to unassugn myself for everything that I will not realistically fix for jaunty
<didrocks> seb128: oki. Trying it now. I just checked the content of po files and xml and they are correct
<seb128> mvo: ah ok
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> mvo: you might want to have a look to the new libgksu* in debian maybe, I see that kov uploaded new versions, not sure if you still care about those
<mvo> seb128: I nocited that he did one - was it today?
<seb128> mvo: yes, just read the changes email
<seb128> mvo: there is a gksu 2.0.1 too (we have 2.0.0)
<seb128> pochu: there?
<mvo> seb128: cool, I check it out tomorrow
<seb128> mvo: thanks
<didrocks> seb128: previous version is working. It's either because of toc2html.xsl changes or intltool-*.in removal I guess
<seb128> didrocks: I doubt it's intltool* that's an intltool new version change and should not create an issue
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I try to work on toc2html so
<pochu> seb128: hi
<seb128> pochu: you are on debian right now?
<pochu> seb128: yup
<seb128> pochu: can you ls /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/GMenuSimpleEditor -l and tell me if the symlinks are broken or not?
<pochu> sure
<pochu> after I install python-gmenu :)
<pochu> err, actually it's installed
<pochu> seb128: no such file or directory
<seb128> pochu: and 2.4 as version?
<seb128> not sure what is current on debian
<seb128> pochu: you use the python-support from experimental?
<pochu> seb128: ah, no
<pochu> I have the unstable one
<seb128> ok, so that's ok
<pochu> but I can update it if you want
<seb128> we have an old one too
<seb128> no that's ok
<pochu> ah ok
<pochu> ok, let me know if you need anything else :)
<seb128> pochu: that's ok thanks, that directory seems to be a leftover, it installs to /usr/share/python-support/python-gmenu/GMenuSimpleEditor now
<seb128> the postinst has a case to clean that
<seb128> but I guess the version was not correct for ubuntu
 * pochu notes there are 3 hours left to apply for UDS sponsorship
 * pochu wonders whether to apply
<pochu> not sure if I'll be busy with uni, and I haven't done enough work this cycle to feel comfortable when applying... :(
<seb128> pochu: you can always apply and still how it goes, it's in barcelona so not far for you
<seb128> ie not expensive to travel there
<pochu> indeed
<pochu> about one hour by plane :)
<asac> oops
<asac> fetchmail was borked ... thats why i had such a light mail load half of the day ... now there is a huge backlog
<asac> damn
<didrocks> seb128: got it \o/
<didrocks> seb128: it's this toc2html.xsl.in new file which generates toc2html.xsl file specially processed for GNOME
<LaserJock> asac: bummer, I've had that happen occasionally
<asac> i never had that
<asac> and didnt change anything on that host for ages
<asac> its an old debian lenny install and fetchmail always worked
<asac> really odd
<asac> err debian etch
<asac> ;)
<didrocks> seb128: but translation only appear if I removed the new line "xmlNodeSetLang (node, BAD_CAST g_get_language_names ()[0]);" in yelp-toc.c. Strange :/
<seb128> didrocks: strange indeed
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: can i have another please
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: http://download.gnome.org/sources/libgtop/2.26/libgtop-2.26.0.tar.gz good opportunity to learn about libraries
<didrocks> kenvandine_wk: don't forget to use bzr :)
<kenvandine_wk> didrocks: for what?
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr
 * kenvandine_wk is starting to use bzr :)
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: the package is in bzr for this one
<kenvandine_wk> oh exciting!
<didrocks> kenvandine_wk: libgtop is there: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> that's easy, just read this webpage, didrocks wrote it
<kenvandine_wk> cool
<kenvandine_wk> thx
<didrocks> seb128: pitti slightly change the end. For him, the sponsor have to dch -r /debcommit -r
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/CheckingLibrarySymbols
<didrocks> seb128: hum no, he didn't change it, but wanted to do so :)
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: that's how to check abi changes basically
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: dunno if you learnt about libraries packaging yet
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<seb128> when the abi change we update the shblis
<seb128> shlibs
<seb128> which is the version number corresponding at the current full abi
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: about the seahorse-plugins one, don't forget to reopen the bug when you do the changes
<seb128> or it's not listed
<kenvandine_wk> oh
<kenvandine_wk> whoops
<seb128> that's ok, I figured you fixed this one since you were asking for new updates ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: :-D
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: we are running out of tarballs to update right now but the lib and bzr should be enough to learn for the rest of the day I think ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<kenvandine_wk> i got one more UIF related one to do first :)
<kenvandine_wk> just getting my queue lined up
<seb128> didrocks, Laney: 337914 and 337911 have freeze exception granted if you want to review those and maybe upload
<didrocks> seb128: not tonight, tomorrow it will be ok (I just prepare a proper patch for yelp and test it extensively)
<didrocks> seb128: I will tackle the 2 updates tomorrow as well
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: 328604
<seb128> didrocks: yeah and you still have glibmm and gtkmm to update which is higher priority too ;-)
<seb128> bug #328604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328604 in system-config-printer "system-config-printer shouldn't use notifications with actions" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328604
<didrocks> seb128: as I proposed, is it ok for tomorrow? (yelp have delayed my schedule ;))
<didrocks> has*
<seb128> didrocks: yeah sure, no hurry, friday is fine too
<didrocks> I will prefer to do them tomorrow, if I don't encounter major issues :)
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: replied
<didrocks> seb128: bug #337983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337983 in yelp "Fix wrong start page to yelp 2.25.1" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337983
<seb128> didrocks: good work!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :-)
<seb128> didrocks:  you deserver some sleep now ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: you grant that to me? :-)
<seb128> yes!
 * didrocks runs to his bed ;)
<seb128> don't stay there too long I could change my mind soon ;-)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: ^^ have a good night!
<didrocks> (and don't stay to late too :-))
<didrocks> too*
 * didrocks is already away
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: updated it
<mrooney> Hello all, regarding bug #337964, I am wondering if it is a standard anywhere that System -> Preference dialogs should dismiss via escape?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337964 in gnome-power-manager "Power Manager is the only System->Preferences.. tool that can't be dismissed with ESC" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337964
<mrooney> rickspencer3-afk, pitti: do either of you have any hints on the above bug?
<chrisccoulson> mrooney - it seems to be all the g-c-c capplets that can be dismissed with the escape key
<chrisccoulson> all the other non g-c-c capplets (like Power Management, Bluetooth etc) that can't
<mrooney> ah, interesting
<chrisccoulson> and gnome-system-tools apps too
<mrooney> do you think we want to say that anything that adds itself to Preferences should be dismiss-able by escape?
<chrisccoulson> not sure really, thats probably something for the dxteam
<mrooney> is this the right channel for that?
<chrisccoulson> #dx i think
<mrooney> How interesting, thanks!
<mrooney> That's a hidden little channel
<chrisccoulson> not many people on it?
<mrooney> 8 people besides myself, and no topic
<dobey> any dialog should take the cancel or close action when Esc is pushed
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-05
<rickspencer3> mrooney: what kind of hints are you looking for?
<mrooney> rickspencer3: well, if it is a valid bug or not, basically. Is that a standard for the desktop, or do we want to say it is fine for some things in System -> Preferences to not dismiss via escape?
<rickspencer3> I believe it is a valid bug, and should be fixed, however ....
<rickspencer3> I would check with mpt, our UI guru and all around smart Ux guy
<mpt> I'm not awake. Fortunately, this is the sort of question I can answer in my sleep
<mpt> There should be a standard key combo for closing dialogs, and there should be a standard key combo for closing windows.
<mpt> Currently, there is neither.
<rickspencer3> mpt: thanks. Didn't mean to wake you
<rickspencer3> mrooney: I think if most of the preference dialogs dismiss on escape, we should pick that as the standard, and have all of them do so
<rickspencer3> my $.02
<mpt> In dialogs, Esc means Cancel, so it would be/is confusing for that to close instant-apply windows (as most of the Preferences windows are) without reverting whatever changes you'd made.
<mpt> That's one of the things that flummoxes a standard. The other is the Emacs etc users who don't like Ctrl W being used to close windows. :-)
<rickspencer3> I thought alt-f4 was the standard way to close all windows
<mpt> That is a standard, but not usably so -- on some keyboards it's very difficult to reach with one hand, and on others it requires three keypresses rather than two (Alt Fn F4).
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> perhaps a uds topic on keyboard standardization?
<rickspencer3> in the meantime, what should mrooney do?
<mpt> Basically I think it needs someone to have the audacity to devise a keyboard combo that can be consistent and easy to reach, and to get it implemented in the window manager so that applications have to go to extraordinary lengths for it not to work.
<rickspencer3> like alt-f
<rickspencer3> 4
<mpt> (Audacity because any keyboard combo meeting those requirements will conflict with something important. Like Cmd M and Cmd H did when they were introduced in Mac OS X, for example.)
<rickspencer3> it seems like just replacing that would be a good approach
<mpt> right
<rickspencer3> I'll put in on the list for consideration as a UDS topic
<rickspencer3> in the meantime, sounds like mrooney doesn't really have a "standard" to appeal to. The hig does not cover this?
<mpt> And if you thought the complaints about update-manager were bad, just wait until you see what the complaints would look like about changing a keyboard combo like that :-)
<mpt> http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/input-keyboard.html.en#standard-shortcuts defines Ctrl W and Alt F4
<mrooney> alright so it sounds like if all the other ones in that menu do it, to file bugs against the very few that don't conform?
<mrooney> oh hey mpt I think we had breakfast together one morning at UDS Jaunty? that sounds vaguely familiar
<mpt> mrooney, sure, if you like
<james_w> mpt: I'm confused by the changes in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-user-share/+bug/337352 , the statement from the NotifyOSD page about the package also confuses me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337352 in gnome-user-share "gnome-user-share notification changes" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> mpt: would you comment tomorrow if I subscribe you?
<mpt> james_w, the statement on the NotifyOSD page about gnome-user-share is not "the desired operation", it's a description of the behavior with notification-daemon.
<james_w> that's what I thought
<james_w> I wondered why it was cited as a description of the change when the patch implements something completely different
<mpt> I'm not sure what the patch does. It looks like it auto-opens the file??
<james_w> assuming close is still sent by nofify-osd it seems to show then notification then auto-open the file at the end of the notification
<mpt> hm, that's not good
<james_w> it's certainly not a simple "query for action support" patch
<mpt> no
<mpt> james_w, have you seen this notification in action? If so, could you possibly provide a screencast or screenshot? I tried with several people's Bluetooth phones to send a file like that but could not.
<james_w> I haven't
<mpt> And it's hard to redesign what I can't see. :-)
<james_w> and I don't have bluetooth, sorry
<james_w> crevette is hot on bluetooth I think
<james_w> but he's in our sort of timezone, so probably being sensible and sleeping
<mpt> oh, why did I think gnome-user-share was Bluetooth? According to Synaptic it's WebDAV or ObexFTP.
<james_w> obex is bluetooth isn't it?
<dobey> obex is a protocol, doesn't really /have/ to be over bluetooth, but lots of bt devices support it
<mpt> james_w, commented
<james_w> thanks mpt
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hello pitti
<didrocks> hey seb128 o/
<seb128> hello didrocks
<seb128_> hum
<seb128_> restarting dbus nowadays not a good idea it bring you back to gdm with no keyboard or mouse working
<crevette> yep :)
 * crevette already experienced that
<crevette> (hello everybody)
<didrocks> thanks for the info, I will avoid to do this :)
<didrocks> lut crevette
<seb128_> lut crevette
<seb128_> hey mvo MacSlow
<MacSlow> salut seb128_, mvo, pitti
<MacSlow> seb128_, this time your tail is showing ;)
<MacSlow> seb128_, ISP problems?
<seb128_> MacSlow: yeah, don't try to restart dbus or you could get the same ;-)
<seb128_> it closed my session and sent me back to gdm with no mouse or keyboard
<mvo> hey seb128_, MacSlow
<MacSlow> seb128_, outch
<davmor2> crevette: Bluetooth didn't work with my dongle I'm afraid :(  I might try it out on my laptop latter today.  bug 268502 is the one for bt not working.  Which is strange because it worked fine with intrepid till beta which is when bluez4 went in
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268502 in linux "Bluetooth doesn't work (hci_cmd_task: hci0 command tx timeout)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268502
<crevette> davmor2, bluez 4 has some border effect, but I wanted to know if there is no regression between 4.30 and 4.32 ?
<crevette> salut seb128_ , and davmor2
<davmor2> crevette: Like I say I'll try it out on my laptop latter which has bluetooth working in intrepid
 * mvo takes the cheese sponsoring
 * crevette wins 600 points of karma in 1 day
<crevette> davmor2, when yoy says your dongle didn't work, could you ellaborate? or open a bug
<davmor2> crevette: 268502 is the bug I wrote one and it got tied into that one :)
<davmor2> It's a big bug too lots of people adding themselves to it
<mvo> seb128: what should I do with something like bug #333422 ? it looks like a gtk theme engine issue to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333422 in update-manager "update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_class_install_style_property_parser()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333422
<seb128> mvo: I've no real clues about those
<seb128> I tend to either send those upstream or ask a valgrind log
<seb128> what make you think that's a theme issue?
<mvo> seb128: nothing really, just gut feeling
<seb128> mvo: we have gtk hackers now in the dx team, maybe try asking brasch when he's around?
<mvo> seb128: sounds good, will do
<seb128> I'm interested to know how to read those crashes too
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hey seb128
<seb128> huats: comment ca va ?
<huats> seb128: bof
<huats> :(
<huats> seb128: I think I am on the good way to be better... but for the moment I just "think" that.... I hope I ill feel it too sooon :)
<seb128> oh :-(
<huats> how are you ?
<seb128> good thank you
<huats> and I have dozens of things to do and it is hard tostay a bit focussed...
<huats> but I will !
<seb128> good luck ;-)
<seb128> ArneGoetje: hi, do you know why indicator-applet is not translatable on launchpad?
<seb128> ArneGoetje: is the template waiting for moderation or something?
<asac> soren: i would think so. the other reason might be that rosetta seems to have issues - e.g. i got like 200 mails over night for network-manager translation imports (and also a bunch of failed ones), which i never got before
<asac> soren: that was for seb ;)
<eeejay> bug 329245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329245 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon could use the new notification service" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329245
<eeejay> bug 329296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329296 in gnome-power-manager "Improve notifications" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329296
<seb128> eeejay: what about those?
<eeejay> seb128: just getting the URL :) not used lp URL formats
<seb128> please don't abuse the channel for that
<eeejay> seb128: sorry
<seb128> that's ok, just don't do it again ;-)
<asac> 12:25 < asac> soren: i would think so. the other reason might be that rosetta seems to have issues -  e.g. i got like 200 mails over night for network-manager translation imports (and also a  bunch of failed ones), which i never got before
<asac> :)=
<asac> seb128: ^^
<asac> that was for you, when you were away
<asac> topic: moderation
<seb128> asac: yes, there is some bugs open about that, that's a wanted change (the emails one)
<seb128> asac: they will stop sending success import emails
<seb128> asac: do you know where we can see a filtered import queue?
<seb128> the current one has almost 50000 entries
<asac> seb128: heh :) ... no sorry. i always looked after uploading
<asac> so they were still on top
<Ng> mvo: thanks for applying the patch from bug 328164 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328164 in update-manager "[jaunty] Launchpad changelog URLs with epochs are not correctly linked" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328164
<asac> pitti irc proxy down?
<asac> seb128: for translation errors. i would really prefer that launchpad batches the failed imports and sends a digested mail every 24 hours or so
<seb128> asac: talk to danilo ;-)
<asac> i will tell that jtv when he is back
<asac> ah ok
<asac> or him
<seb128> asac: they plan to do a summary on launchpad too apparently
<asac> seb128: yeah. so a reminder mail like: "you have translation import issues pending" would be great
<didrocks> seing as I get spammed with no many packages, I can't imagine what it can be for you
<seb128> didrocks: I got over 6000 emails from rosetta since monday
<didrocks> seb128: not bad ^^ I only got 600 ;)
<fta2> seb128, my desktop is broken after the last upgrade + reboot. gdm is fine then, just a black screen, nothing on it. it seems gnome-session is not starting anything, or even, is not there
<seb128> fta2: you are the first to have a such issue, log into a non-GNOME session and run gnome-session by hand and see what's going on?
<fta2> ok, thanks. will try that after a meeting.
<ArneGoetje> seb128: indicator-applet is still in the import queue and hasn't been approved yet. I'm waiting for a fix to land in Rosetta.
<seb128> ArneGoetje: ok, can you make sure it will be approved?
<ArneGoetje> seb128: yes
<seb128> thanks
 * kenvandine_wk wonders why pidgin wants to use 100% of my cpu today
<pitti> hey tedg
<tedg> pitti: Good morning
<kenvandine> hey tedg
<seb128> hello tedg kenvandine
<kenvandine> tedg: fusa isn't happy with me
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<tedg> Good morning kenvandine and seb128
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<tedg> kenvandine, oh, no!  What's unhappy?
<kenvandine> tedg: testing fusa from your ppa
<kenvandine> well 2 things
<kenvandine> i am not getting the policykit dialog on restart with 2 users logged in
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> user switching is only working sometimes...
<kenvandine> seems to be X related
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm sure those are PolicyKit and GDM bugs ;)
<kenvandine> i do get the logout/restart/shutdown confirmation dialogs though
<kenvandine> even the restart required one
<tedg> Okay, so that means that when we query, we're not seeing that you need to authenticate.
<kenvandine> just not prompted to authorize restart with more than one user logged in
<tedg> And, if you're not getting the dialogs, it seems you don't.
<kenvandine> right :)
<tedg> Okay, I know nothing about PolicyKit, that's a pitti question :)
<kenvandine> right now i am stuck waiting for user switching to fail
<tedg> But, it's good to know that it works when PolicyKit is configured differently ;)
<kenvandine> after a few minutes it fails and lets me back in as me :)
<seb128> tedg: are you the indicator-applet maintainer? ;-)
<tedg> seb128: Upstream ;)
<tedg> seb128: What's up?
<seb128> tedg: sometime the icon vanish and it doesn't list either evolution nor pidgin, I need to restart the app to get those there
<seb128> tedg: I didn't figure what trigger that yet, but what debug info would be useful?
<seb128> ie the indicator is still there but doesn't see evolution or pidgin running
<tedg> seb128: Yeah, if you can figure something out there.  I'll look at it some more.
<seb128> any debug hint?
<tedg> seb128: I've had a case where the indicator (ping) doesn't go away in some cases... I'm looking at tracking that down today.
<seb128> ok
<tedg> seb128: If you compile it from source, there's a "test/listen-and-print" program, which acts like a listener on the bus.
<tedg> I was thinking about putting that as an example or something.  But, it's compiled code.
<tedg> Should that be a separate package?
<seb128> tedg: if that's useful for debugging just pust it as an example in the indicator-applet binary
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: how much do you know about the user  switching stuff?
<seb128> tedg: we have some softwares already for that, ie /usr/lib/nautilus-cd-burner/list_cddrives
<tedg> seb128: Okay, in like $(libexec)?
<seb128> already *doing* that
<seb128> tedg: yes
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: http://pastebin.com/m2ce92b51
<kenvandine_wk> ConsoleKit thinks i am logged in twice... i guess i probably am :)
<kenvandine_wk> i logged in as ken, then switched to test, then switched back to ken
<tedg> seb128: Okay, will do, I think that'd be helpful.  Maybe I'll figure out an apport hook too :)
<kenvandine_wk> looks like switching back to ken actually gave me a new login session
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: one of those is a ssh session
<kenvandine_wk> oh... duh!
<kenvandine_wk> interesting
<tedg> kenvandine, oh, that's the problem.  We only support logging in as "ken-thinks-ubuntu-is-better-than-forsight" ;)
<kenvandine_wk> i didn't think you got that from ssh
<kenvandine_wk> good
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: the other session is ssh
<seb128> "#
<seb128>         remote-host-name = 'dhcp248.home.vandine.org'"
<kenvandine_wk> hahaha
<kenvandine_wk> i didn't read close enough
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: yeah... and on foresight that session isn't listed in CK
<kenvandine_wk> ok, good
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: by default, CK allows local users to shut down if there's just a single session, and asks for auth if there are multiple
<kenvandine_wk> well i can't switch again to test :/
<pitti> it's debatable if that's a feature or a bug
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: well... i had the test user and the ken user logged into gnome at the same time
<kenvandine_wk> and it didn't give me the PK dialog
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: new login sesssion when switching back> sounds like X.org crashed, can you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<kenvandine_wk> well, i used fusa to switch back and forth
<kenvandine_wk> now i can't switch again
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: doesn't look like a failure
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: hm; is your session still on another VT then?
<pitti> check "who"
<kenvandine_wk> no, i actually did logout
<pitti> ah, ok
<kenvandine_wk> now i can't get both users logged in again :)
<pitti> I thought you logged in as ken, then as test, and switched back to "ken", and found a new login screen instead of your existign session
<kenvandine_wk> well... i did actually
<kenvandine_wk> not sure how that works in ubuntu
<kenvandine_wk> should i get a unlock dialog or gdm screen on switching back?
<kenvandine_wk> in foresight i get the unlock dialog, but we use the newer gdm
<kenvandine_wk> in this case i got the gdm login screen... so maybe switching users actually logged me out of the other session
 * kenvandine_wk should have opened some apps to verify the session was the same :)
<kenvandine> [    1.769235] (EE) intel(0): Failed to initialize kernel memory manager
<kenvandine> in Xorg.20.log
<kenvandine> while switching...  i wonder if that is the failure
 * kenvandine tests with vesa to rule out drivers
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine> good morning
<rickspencer3> morning kenvandine
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey hey
<pitti> kenvandine: yes, on switching back you should get gnome-screensaver lock dialog
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> kenvandine: seems like it; as I said, this sounds like an X.org crash
<kenvandine> pitti: ok... working much better with vesa :)
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> tedg: now i am getting the PolicyKit dialog too
<kenvandine> so looks great
<rickspencer3> seb128: hope your doing well today. Been a lot of change mails with your name associated this week!
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, so you didn't really have two sessions any more, because the first one crashed :)
<seb128> rickspencer3: yes, a bit tired, new GNOME weeks are always a bit of a rush until wednesday then it's cool
<pitti> kenvandine: so it seems to come together
<seb128> I'm doing some bug triage today ;-)
<pitti> seb128: heh, me too
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<kenvandine> pitti: yup... damn xorg drivers!
<pitti> after-UIF brings some time for turning to bugs
<seb128> pitti: gnome-mount question for you
<pitti> seb128: got about 70 apport bugs triaged today
<pitti> seb128: shoot
<tedg> kenvandine: Woot!  Cool.
<seb128> pitti: if you put a data CD in your drive, unmount it (don't eject but unmount) then run gnome-mount -e -v -b -d <device>
<kenvandine> tedg: so kick ass work on the fusa stuff... looks really nice
<seb128> pitti: do you get an ugly error dialog too?
 * kenvandine loves the transparency in the confirmation dialogs :)
 * pitti finds a CD
<tedg> kenvandine: Heh, just followed mpt's spec ;)
<pitti> $ gnome-eject -vbd /dev/sr0
<pitti> gnome-mount 0.8
<pitti> ** (gnome-eject:12970): DEBUG: Ejecting /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_ctsw0902
<pitti> Laufwerk /dev/sr0 befindet sich in /etc/fstab mit Einhängepunkt »/media/cdrom0«
<pitti> /dev/sr0 wurde ausgeworfen (durch /etc/fstab)
<pitti> seb128: ^
<pitti> seb128: no error message
<pitti> seb128: shall I remove it from fstab?
<seb128> pitti: you unmount it first right?
<pitti> right
<pitti> gnome-umount -vbd /dev/sr0
<seb128> $ gnome-eject -vbd /dev/sr0
<seb128> gnome-mount 0.8
<seb128> ** (gnome-eject:20823): DEBUG: Ejecting /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_Ubuntu_8_10_i386
<seb128> Device /dev/sr0 is in /etc/fstab with mount point "/media/cdrom"
<seb128> ** Message: eject said error 256, stdout='', stderr='eject: tried to use `/media/cdrom0' as device name but it is no block device
<seb128> eject: tried to use `/media/cdrom0' as device name but it is no block device
<seb128> eject: unable to find or open device for: `/media/cdrom'
<seb128>  
<seb128> I get that
<seb128> on my d630
<seb128> and the CD doesn't get ejected
<pitti> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 2009-02-08 21:22 cdrom -> cdrom0
<pitti> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-02-08 21:22 cdrom0
<seb128> if it's mounted eject works fine
<pitti> ^ /media/
<seb128> $ ls -ld /media/cdrom*
<seb128> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 Oct 20  2007 /media/cdrom -> cdrom0
<seb128> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jun 21  2008 /media/cdrom0
<davidbarth> kenvandine: hey ken! are you testing ted's console kit patches?
<pitti> seb128: looks fine
<pitti> seb128: how does it call eject for you?
<kenvandine> davidbarth: not consolekit, but fusa
<kenvandine> yeah... works well :)
<kenvandine> davidbarth: once i got past xorg crashing on user switching
<seb128> pitti: [pid 20917] execve("/usr/bin/eject", ["eject", "/media/cdrom"], [/* 43 vars */] <unfinished ...>
<pitti> pid 13136] execve("/usr/bin/eject", ["eject", "/media/cdrom0"], [/* 48 vars */]) = 0
<seb128> $ eject /media/cdrom
<seb128> eject: tried to use `/media/cdrom0' as device name but it is no block device
<seb128> eject: unable to find or open device for: `/media/cdrom'
<pitti> seb128: heh, nice timing
<seb128> iz eject bog
<pitti> $ grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<pitti> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<seb128> $ grep cdrom /etc/fstab
<seb128> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<pitti> a-haa
<pitti> eject not resolving symlinks
<seb128> bad eject! no cookie!
<pitti> bad idea to have cd-rom in fstab in the first place
<pitti> even scd0 is obsolete
<pitti> it should be /dev/cdrom at least
<seb128> I don't think I did that
<seb128> I just installed $ubuntu-version and upgraded since
<seb128> anyway thanks for the help debugging, I will fix my fstab
<pitti> seb128: see #u-devel
<pitti> it's not your bug, but reminded me of that hardcoded device name again
<asac> rickspencer3: you being here meaning you are awake already?
<asac> or should i rather come back in 1h ;)
<rickspencer3> asac: this is not too early for me
<asac> rickspencer3: good morning then.
<rickspencer3> hehe
<asac> rickspencer3: take a coffee and  look at your inbox :) ... mozillaaaaa
<rickspencer3> asac: I saw
<asac> rickspencer3: ah cool. i replied too
<rickspencer3> I haven't replied yet
<asac> with technical hat on ;)
<rickspencer3> heh
<asac> the change is not trivial ;)
<rickspencer3> asac: I'm not sure what I think yet
<rickspencer3> maybe my coffee hasn't soaked in yet
<rickspencer3> I agree with your recommendation
<asac> rickspencer3: yeah. take your time ;). i guess nobody expects you to answer at 5:30 ;)
<asac> or was it 4:55 even?
<rickspencer3> it's 6:56
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> pitti: SteveA says that he has a camera which cheese doesn't see on Jaunty
<rickspencer3> shall he log a bug?
 * seb128 looks at the gnome-mount bug lists, over 80 bugs there, *shrug*
<rickspencer3> ug
<pitti> seb128: yeah, triaging that is on my todo list...
<pitti> rickspencer3: erm, sure
<seb128> pitti: I'm looking at some of those bugs now
<pitti> rickspencer3: I just don't know whether I could help, I don't have a webcam, nor any experience with them
<rickspencer3> pitti: I thought you were the guy who got all the cameras working
<rickspencer3> not true?
<pitti> rickspencer3: webcams? no
<pitti> well, digicams I can deal with
<rickspencer3> oookay
<pitti> but in the "photo" sense
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> so if an internal usb web cam doesn't work, this is a kernel issue, right? The kernel doesn't have drivers for it?
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: most likely
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: that's what I thought. I took care of it :) thanks
<kenvandine_wk> :)
 * kenvandine_wk just got is first webcam ever... this week :)
 * pochu rofls at Keybuk's mail
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: i am trying out pidgin again for irc... maybe the message indicator is enough to push me over the top :)
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: That or the notifications.  ;)
<kenvandine_wk> hehe
<kenvandine> kenvandine_wk: test
<tedg> Maybe we shouldn't port xchat, then as everyone moves to Pidgin the transition to Jabber will be easier :)
<pochu> rickspencer3: libv4l and gstreamer are between cheese and the kernel too
<rickspencer3> pochu: thanks
<pochu> rickspencer3: bug 260918 must be the bug with more comments after #1 :)
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: it is pretty damn nice to be able to close the window and stay in the channel :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260918 in amsn "needed: libv4l and associated application patches (or "gspca stopped working in 2.6.27")" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260918
<kenvandine_wk> i don't remember that before
<kenvandine_wk> pochu: i got a libv4l error in the console when i ran cheese yesterday, with my gspca camera... but it still worked fine
<kenvandine_wk> that's a long thread :)
<pochu> indeed
<pochu> in the end it was the kernel and libv4l's fault IIRC
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: pochu: what package is right for such a bug? It is, in fact, a missing module which is available
<huats> seb128: I wanted to upload a fixed version of anjuta in my ppa (2.25.902-0ubuntu2) to test build it there before putting it in the archives, but I get rejected by the ppa saying that there is already a version like that in jaunty. The thing is that https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anjuta does not list that version (the latest is the one that FTBFS 2.25.902-0ubuntu1). Any idea ?
<seb128> huats: did you have this version in your ppa already?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: pochu: referring to web cam ^
<kenvandine_wk> rickspencer3: you mean he doesn't have the module installed?
<huats> seb128: nope
<kenvandine_wk> but it is availble?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine_wk: I meant that the module is not in the Jaunty kernel
<kenvandine_wk> right, but is it available as another package?
<kenvandine_wk> or not packaged at all?
<rickspencer3> it's not packages afaik
<kenvandine_wk> so either against 'linux' requesting it get built as a module in the kernel by default or as a new package request
<rickspencer3> tx
<kenvandine_wk> is there a package request mechanism in LP?
<kenvandine_wk> i guess against 'linux' for now... let them decide if it should be mainline :)
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine_wk
<kenvandine_wk> np
<seb128> huats: so I don't know
<huats> seb128: ok thanks anyway
<seb128> huats: ask on #launchpad, usually that's because the version you try using has been published somewhere, your ppa or ubuntu
<huats> seb128: ok
<huats> I have started something else, but I will right after...
<huats> thanks seb128
<seb128> huats: https://edge.launchpad.net/~christophe.sauthier/+archive/ppa/+build/891847
<seb128> huats: you did upload a such version yesterday apparently
<huats> seb128: but I have removed it...
<huats> so it shouldn't be a problem I guess...
<seb128> huats: yes, but it has been published you can't re-use it
<seb128> huats: that's why I asked if you did use it already
<seb128> you said "no"
<huats> honnnestly I don't remember all the things I did yesterday (thanks to fever and my brain which sometimes forget stuffs...)
<huats> :)
<huats> seb128: from my understanding since it was removed from the ppa, it was free to be used...
<seb128> wrong understanding
<huats> it is indeed...
<seb128> it would mean you could reupload a version people already have installed and they would not get the changes
<huats> seb128: I see the idea...
<huats> I was not looking at my ppa to distribute stuffs, but as a building mechanism...
<davmor2> Guys I seem to be having an issue using with Hardware Drivers today.  It's recognised the Nvidia gfx card and 180 version is selected.  Policykit (I'm guessing) requests password the bar scans left and right a couple of times and then stops and nothing else happens
<seb128> huats: use buildn versions then ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I created a branch for gtkmm2.4 but apparently, it wasn't published in ~ubuntu-desktop because we don't derivate too much. Is this still valid?
<seb128> didrocks: yes
<seb128> didrocks: we will sync when they package the new version
<didrocks> seb128: oki
<didrocks> so, let's try to build :)
<didrocks> seb128: do I have to take some particular actions: "Added interfaces, but we can't use them yet without breaking ABI: Activatable, Orientation."?
<seb128> didrocks: I don't think so
<didrocks> seb128: like libeel2, let's say they don't assure ABI stability? :)
<seb128> they said they didn't change because they don't want to break abi no?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, from what I understand is that they added interfaces which can't be use because it will break ABI. I didn't build it still and have to check this myself
<didrocks> (what I will do in a minute, didn't have the time before, I worked today :))
<seb128> no hurry ;-)
<seb128> pedro_: why did you reopen bug #338211?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338211 in nautilus-sendto "[Wishlist] Send to desktop " [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338211
<fta2> seb128, i'm back. i think my gnome-session issue is wider than just gnome. even in a console, everything is slow or unresponsive
<seb128> fta2: ok
<pedro_> seb128: grgr thought i was marked it as wishlist , didn't see you closed it before, I've closed it, thanks you
<seb128> pedro_: ok, you probably set it as wishlist while I was marking wishlist and closing it, which explain why the only change I got was the status change to new
<pedro_> seb128: yep, didn't bugzilla show you a warning for such things?
<pedro_> thought i've seen something like that
 * pedro_ starts to search in malone bugs
<seb128> pedro_: yes, it display a "the page changed" warning and ask if you want to submit anyway
<fta2> seb128, found the culprit: sysklogd. I just stopped it, X died, gdm came back and now it's all fine.
<fta2> strangest thing ever :P
<crevette> seb128, the real message is "MID-AIR COLLISION" on bgo :)
<seb128> crevette: yeah
 * crevette is used to that message
<crevette> :)
<seb128> fta2: indeed quite strange
 * seb128 is not, he's usually faster that other people to comment ;-)
<seb128> just joking ;-)
<crevette> :)
<pedro_> is already reported: bug 28459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 28459 in malone "Handle mid-air collisions in bug reports" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28459
<fta2> huats, are you still working python-webkitgtk?
<huats> fta2: I am
<huats> I am about to put it tonight
<huats> fta2 why ?
<fta2> huats, ok, great :)
<huats> fta2: I just need a final test and I will upload it
<fta2> huats, because we need it for gwibber
<huats> o
<huats> k
<huats> I have read that
<huats> you can count on it tonight I think
<fta2> excellent, thanks
<huats> sorry for the LONG delay...
<fta2> the flow of dents on identi.ca decreased, i assume most were using gwibber on jaunty ;)
<davmor2> tseliot: 20090305.1 iso image is playing up with Jockey
<tseliot> davmor2: did you file a bug report about it?
<davmor2> tseliot: I'm still trying to track down the issue a bit more before I do.  Does jockey have a log at all?
<tseliot> davmor2: yes, if you launch its backend in debugging mode
<tseliot> pitti: ^^
<davmor2> tseliot: what the command for debugging mode please
<fta2> seb128, the issue with sysklokg blocking the desktop was caused by libnss-mdns. This was added as a dep of google-earth 5.
 * asac hugs huats for fixing webkit python ;)
<fta2> -sysklokg+sysklogd
<huats> asac: thanks :)
<huats> asac: on the otherside it is my fault if it is not yet here :)
<seb128> fta2: NOTUBUNTU
<seb128> or at least google earth is not ;-)
<fta2> seb128, the installer is
<fta2> seb128, it's even my fault, iirc
<tseliot> davmor2: try with:
<tseliot> sudo killall jockey-backend
<tseliot> sudo /usr/share/jockey/jockey-backend --debug -l /tmp/jockey.log &
<davmor2> tseliot: I'll try it now
<tseliot> davmor2: then run jockey-gtk or jockey-kde , reproduce the problem, and get the log
<asac> huats: do you have an identi.ca acount? or is that someone else?
<davmor2> tseliot: okay that's weird with the debuging on it's working I'll have a quick look at the log anyway
<tseliot> ok
<huats> asac: I think I have one, but I don't think I have ever used it...
<huats> (I might have created it during last UDS)
<asac> huats: yeah. its huats
<asac> and its empty ;)
<asac> huats: good idea to try gwibber ;)
<huats> ;)
<huats> I will then :)
<asac> huats: when it works just push a dent and include !gwibber in your line so the gwibber fangroup will know ;)
<huats> ok, I will and you enjoy the fresh air :)
<asac> lol ;)
<asac> right. out for few
<fta2> asac, is bzr bd still broken /w python 2.6?
<davmor2> tseliot: It crashed at 80%  the log is on bug 338340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338340 in jockey "Jaunty: Jockey doesn't download driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338340
<tseliot> davmor2: ok, thanks for reporting I'll add it to my todo list
<davmor2> np's
<seb128> pitti: ok, some hours later the gnome-mount list is down to 63 bugs and 19 new ;-)
 * pitti hugs seb128, you rock
<seb128> pitti: you are still welcome to look through the NEW bugs if you want, I let some of the lukfs or encrypted device issues since I've no clue about those
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> I killed almost all untriaged hal-info and apport bugs
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I'll still go through them
<seb128> policykit has some bugs untriaged too, but not so much, would perhaps deserve a look too since getting credential to do actions is important
<pitti> yeah, and consolekit
<asac> fta2: yesterday it was broken, yes.
<asac> james_w: ^^ ?
<seb128> asac, fta2: bzr-buildpackage you mean? the fixed version has been synced today
<asac> seb128: yeah. bzr builddeb (i guess its used by bzr.-buildpacakge)
<asac> james_w: does this version also reintroduce my precious --export-upstream?
<asac> (i had to downgrage to intrepid version again to do the latest NM round)
<asac> hmm not in changelog
 * asac stays on hold ;)
<asac> james_w: i know that you agreed to reintroduce it soon, but in general i would like to ask you to not just drop parameters, but rather keep them with a deprecatd warning at least for a cycle
<asac> james_w: if there is a senseful change its ok, but i just want some time to reorganize branches to fit the new approach ;)
<asac> and deprecation is the right way to do that imo
 * mpt DoSes himself with notification-daemon
<mpt> notify-send "foo" "bar" -i some-image-larger-than-your-screen.png
<kenvandine_wk> huats: have you done anything with the python-webkitgtk update?
<kenvandine_wk> bug 328576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328576 in pywebkitgtk "Please sync python-webkit 1.0.2-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328576
<huats> kenvandine_wk: I am doing right now
<kenvandine_wk> huats: awesome
 * kenvandine_wk misses gwibber
<asac> AOL
<asac> kenvandine_wk: on identi.ca your small icon is still broken.
<asac> you are the last on my list ;)
<asac> kenvandine_wk: use png not jpeg is the fix i think (if i didnt tell you yet)
<kenvandine_wk> asac: yeah... been meaning to fix that
<asac> kenvandine_wk: no problem. i actually forgot if i told you ;)
<kenvandine_wk> asac: the actual problem was i messed with it the week their image crap was hosed :)
<kenvandine_wk> so it got mangled or something
<kenvandine_wk> and i never went back :)
<huats> kenvandine I am doing a last test (of an upgrade) and then I upload the python-webkitgtk update
<kenvandine_wk> huats: awesome
<tedg> Could someone please sponsor bug 283095 ?  It's gotten an ack from chrisccoulson and kenvandine saying it works for them.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283095 in fast-user-switch-applet "logout needs confirmation" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283095
<kenvandine_wk> yes... someone please :)
<kenvandine_wk> hey seb128
<seb128> good evening kenvandine_wk
<tedg> Uhm, gnome-session has written 2 GB of logs to /var/log/daemon.log on my system.  Anyone else seeing that?
<chrisccoulson> i'm seeing a lot of messages, but not on that scale
 * kenvandine_wk looks
<tedg> I'm getting about 1 MB/minute
<chrisccoulson> tedg - i just looked at the code, and it's configured for debug by default
<chrisccoulson> probably should build without really
<kenvandine_wk> chrisccoulson: it does that by default for odd numbered versions
<kenvandine_wk> mine is 1.7M
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think i remember that last cycle
<chrisccoulson> so that will disappear once 2.26 lands;)
<kenvandine_wk> i think i have a patch for that buried from years ago
<kenvandine_wk> yeah :)
<chrisccoulson> 2GB is excessive though
<chrisccoulson> what is being logged tedg?
<tedg> It's constantly restarting vino-server.  Like I can't kill it fast enough.
 * kenvandine_wk lives on the edge and enables vino
<seb128> ah ah
<tedg> Hmm, I think that one vino-server went AWOL, and then the others all detected it and exited immediately.  But, gnome-session saw that as it dying, and restarted it.
<seb128> that's similar to the nautilus no background issue
<seb128> nautilus starts, has nothing to do and exit
<seb128> gnome-session goes, hum nautilus exited it should be restarted
<seb128> nautilus starts, has nothing to do and exit
<seb128> etc
<seb128> etc
<seb128> etc
<tedg> Hmm, gnome-session is broken... where have I heard that before :)
<seb128> I blame vuntz for that ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: yeah, fine here... enabling it doesn't create much noise
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: lies!
<seb128> vuntz: it's getting late but I'm wondering if that should be a blocker issue for 2.26
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: is it too late for you to sponsor tedg's fusa patches?
<kenvandine_wk> bug 283095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283095 in fast-user-switch-applet "logout needs confirmation" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283095
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: no, let me have a look
<kenvandine_wk> thx
<seb128> tedg: the photos ratio in the notify-osd bubble when people go online is wrong, is that a known issue?
<kenvandine_wk> tedg: that dropped messages bug is more noticable now that i have moved to using pidgin for irc... but when it works i LOVE getting my messages with the indicator
<huats> asac: python-webkitgtk uploaded
<huats> but I cannot get gwibber work (problem related to gnome_keyring I think on my vm....)
<huats> I have to go
<huats> talk to you tomorrow
<tedg> seb128: Yes, design teams likes square.  I find it annoying too.
<tedg> kenvandine_wk: Hmm, have too look at that more.
<seb128> tedg: well it's clearly buggy the ratio is not good
<seb128> tedg: is that pidgin-notify or notify-osd buggy?
<asac> seb128: iirc i saw comments in notify-osd saying "XXX: images should have a better ratio" ... or something
<asac> seb128: bubble.c:		/* TODO: improve scaling for non-square pixmaps */
<seb128> ok, notify-osd then
<seb128> brb trying fusa update
<seb128> tedg: good work ;-)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: mind if itake bug 86796?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86796 in seahorse "Ubuntu Key Server not in Seahorse default config" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86796
<kenvandine_wk> uses quilt... which i know nothing about yet :)
<chrisccoulson> quilt is easy ;)
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: oh feel free
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine_wk> np
<kenvandine_wk> chrisccoulson: good :)
<seb128> there is a wiki page about patch systems which is great
<kenvandine_wk> yeah
<seb128> an ubuntu openweek class by pitti
<kenvandine_wk> just haven't had a chance to use it yet :)
<seb128> quilt is the most sucking patch system we have imho
<seb128> it's powerful but just so annoying to use for little win in 99% of the cases
<LaserJock> +1
<chrisccoulson> i'm doing a patch with quilt at the moment, and i just forgot the "quilt refresh"
<tedg> seb128: Thanks, I just got the status change message (trying to catch up on e-mail after the UI Freeze sprint :) )
<seb128> tedg: I triaged the indicator-applet ubuntu bugs this morning, you should subscribe to those btw ;-)
<tedg> Yeah, focusing on real bugs now that UI ones are done.  (hopefully)
 * tedg is guessing he'll have some UIEs to write after meeting with Mark next week :-/
<seb128> tedg: bug #338483
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338483 in notify-osd "images are displayed with an incorrect ratio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338483
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: done... that was a very simple use case for quilt
<tedg> seb128: commented :)
<seb128> tedg: thanks, not sure if I should set the settings since that's an upstream bug on notify-osd, I will let mirco do that
<didrocks> seb128: bugs #338416 and #338481 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338416 in gtkmm2.4 "Please, sponsor gtkmm2.4 2.15.5 for jaunty" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338481 in glibmm2.4 "Please, sponsor 2.19.8 to jaunty" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338481
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: good ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: hello, thanks!
<didrocks> seb128: hello, been very busy today :)
<seb128> me too
<seb128> like every day ... ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: your tasks for tomorrow or this weekend are to sponsor the universe desktopish updates waiting
<seb128> let's use your uploads right a bit ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yep: #337914 and #337911 only?
<seb128> didrocks: well, for desktop yes but feel free to clean other things if you want or help them on the python2.6 transition if you are bored or to enjoy the nice weather or something ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I will see. I have also my book to prepare for jaunty. Will see what inspire me on the moment :)
<didrocks> have a good night and see you tomorrow!
<seb128> 'night
<seb128> doh you didn't use bzr
<seb128> I got used to it for reviews ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: no, you told me to not use bzr?
<seb128> I've to download the tarball myself now ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: oh I can promote it
<didrocks> I have done it in bzr
<didrocks> but didn't push into my branch
<didrocks> let me a second
<seb128> didrocks: well we don't publish in bzr, you can still use a temporary bzr for review and upload though ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: done, have fun with bzr :)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> good night
<didrocks> thanks, you too
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> who's updating packages?
<seb128> everybody there?
<dobey> seb128: i'm just wondering if someone can update icon-naming-utils and tango-icon-theme to 0.8.90 :)
<seb128> I just mailed the debian maintainer about i-n-u this afternoon since we are on sync on debian
<seb128> he will update on monday and we will sync then
<seb128> we can probably find somebody to update t-i-t ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: ^ interesting to have a look to this one?
<dobey> seb128: cool. i'm going to try and get jimmac to fix one small thing and then make another gnome-icon-theme release, but g-i-t and t-i-t need to be built against the new i-n-u also, to fix some other bugs that are on lp, since it adds some more symlinks and such :)
<seb128> dobey: right, I will make sure that happens before jaunty
<seb128> if you roll a tarball for GNOME 2.26 that should be alright
<seb128> we will get the new i-n-u next week
<seb128> which is before 2.26
<dobey> seb128: yeah, there will definitely be a 2.26.0 for gnome
<dobey> i just haven't done a .92 yet
<walters> hey, does anyone have access to debian's arm/m68k builders who could test something for me?
<walters> basically i want to close http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=563681
<ubottu> Gnome bug 563681 in introspection "sizeof(*) is expected to be X but is Y." [Normal,Assigned]
<lajjr> walters do you have a patch??
<walters> lajjr: basically git clone http://git.gnome.org/gobject-introspection and toss the tarball at the build system
<walters> or hmmm
 * walters goes to look up the working public git url
<walters> git://git.gnome.org/gobject-introspection
<lajjr> oh ok..
<lajjr> if you have a patch put it up on gnome bug they like it when they get fixed.
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-06
<pitti> Good morning
<primes2h> vuntz: Hi, please could you have a look here? bug 334377 . Something changed in in latest releases?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334377 in libmbca "Lots of country names are missing, showing "missing from libgweather" in mobile broadband connection wizard." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334377
<didrocks> morning
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> hello
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> moin didrocks
<seb128> hello pitti
<seb128> pitti: did you look at the retracers yet (asking before doing that now)?
<didrocks> seb128: I think that bug #338490 needs some love (I think that the transition was during my build in pbuilder and the soyuz build)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338490 in pessulus "Please, fix FTBFS because of python 2.6 transition" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338490
<didrocks> hello pitti :)
<seb128> bzr-buildpackage becomes smarter with the day
<seb128> bzr commit now automatically prefil the commit message using the changelog
<didrocks> seb128: I am still with the intrepid bzr-buildpackage. I used debcommit previously for that. That's great if it has been integrated ;)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> didrocks: thank you for the work
<huats> morning everyone
<didrocks> morning huats!
<huats> o/ didrocks
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<lool> dobey: w00t
<seb128> dobey: hey, could you roll a new intltool tarball?
<seb128> dobey: we got build issue due to the wrong sh use which has been fixed to svn from what lool told me ;-)
 * Ng boggles. does anyone have a second to test something in jaunty? fire up gedit, type a few words, go Search->Search. Does the "Find" button become sensitive with any combination of options?
<Ng> sorry, Search->Find
<Ng> the only thing I use gedit for is quickly searching text files ;)
<seb128> *shrug*, user telling us about that again and again without looking for the 1654646464617 duplicates in launchpad we got this week
<seb128> Ng: known issue ;-)
<seb128> I will backport the workaround I think
 * seb128 does that now
<Ng> I didn't mean *you*, you're far too busy :)
<Ng> but sorry, I didn't mean to repeat a well known thing
<seb128> it annoys me too and no new tarball is planned before next alpha
<seb128> since we get a least one bug a day about it will spare me time to backport it now
<seb128> that's ok, good that you mentionned it I told myself I would backport that today and that slipped from my todolist this morning
<Ng> thanks very much :)
<seb128> Ng: fixed version uploaded
<Ng> sweet :)
<seb128> james_w: there?
<vuntz> CC/W 23
<vuntz> heh
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: i did some experimenting... i do like cdbs better :)
<pitti> hehe
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: I'd have bet
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: however, it's nice to do a plain-debhelper debian/rules once, so that you understand what it's doing
<kenvandine_wk> i created a new package from scratch, that has never had  a debian package (one of my projects in LP)
<kenvandine_wk> i did it without cdbs and then started over with cdbs
<pitti> and what all these debian/foo.install, foo.manpages etc. are for, and what handles them
<kenvandine_wk> then compared the rules
<kenvandine_wk> huge difference
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: I need to prep the release meeting now, but feel free to mail me the package, then I'll do some nitpicking
<kenvandine_wk> but was interesting to see what it is doing
<pitti> (or both)
<kenvandine_wk> sure
<kenvandine_wk> building in my ppa now :)
<slomo_> seb128: can you do something about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-sharp/+bug/337871 ? the latest version from debian should be synced (also someone should/could take a look at merging notification-daemon and libnotify from debian)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 337871 in notify-sharp "Please sync notify-sharp (0.4.0~r2998-2) from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<seb128> slomo_: ok thanks
<dholbach> seb128: do you think anybody else in the desktop team can help hggdh with libpst?
<dholbach> seb128: I'm just back from a sprint and quite busy with stuff
<seb128> hey dholbach, I've tried several time to ping people, I guess I will have to do that myself
<dholbach> come on you slackers! help seb128!
<seb128> I've been trying to push motus to get that and evolution-mapi reviewed for months, I managed to get evolution-mapi uploaded some days ago
 * dholbach hugs seb128
<seb128> I guess relying on motu is a a fail, I will go back to do things we need to get done
<seb128> that's a bit annoying
 * seb128 hugs dholbach
<seb128> we have great desktop contributors but the whole motu REVU and roundtrip takes months and just doesn't work when you need to get things done
<dholbach> seb128: do you have a team TODO list?
<dholbach> it sucks :-/
<seb128> we have a TODO list on the wiki though it's not really uptodate
 * hggdh is somewhat worried on having cause so much distress
<seb128> it's not you
 * kenvandine_wk wished debuild or pbuilder would blow up if the section was set to unknown
<pitti> lintian FTW :)
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: you should have lintian installed
<kenvandine_wk> humm
<kenvandine_wk> i do
<dobey> seb128: hmm, i was wanting to get some more fixes in before i roll another tarball, but i guess i could
<seb128> dholbach: I'm away for an hour or so but we can talk about that later if you want
<pitti> MacSlow: are you tracking bug 331564 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331564 in compiz "sometimes notification flickers when fading in" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331564
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: maybe i need to do something in my packaging make it fire?
<seb128> dobey: get a tarball before 2.26 so 2.26 tarballs are rolled with a non broken version ;-)
<dholbach> seb128: right, let's do that
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: debuild automatically uses it if it's installed
<MacSlow> pitti, not been able to reproduce this yet myself
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: it says "Finished running linitian"
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: would it have been a warning or an error?
<MacSlow> pitti, but I'm not yet in full-blow bug-squashing mode yet
<pitti> MacSlow: do you think there's still something which needs fixing in jaunty? (in the "release critical" sense)
<MacSlow> pitti, I'll try harder after the capetown week
<pitti> okay, thanks
<MacSlow> pitti, the only thing I could guess (wild guessing here) is that the new user does not "inherit" the system-wide settings for compiz-plugins
<MacSlow> pitti, mainly "animation" and "fade"
<pitti> MacSlow: a new user account will, but maybe not that reporter? he still might have custom gconf settings
<MacSlow> pitti, those are the two plugins which could interfere with the fade-animations of notify-osd
<pitti> MacSlow: you can try asking for a gconftool -R /apps/compiz dump or so
<kenvandine_wk> pitti: there are 2 lines that start with an E: in the output, but neither say anything about section
 * kenvandine_wk should look at those closer anyway
<pitti> kenvandine_wk: apparently lintian doesn't test that then
<MacSlow> pitti, I don't think it will be hard to nail down once I focus on bugs
<MacSlow> hey bfiller
<bfiller> howdy MacSlow
<kenvandine_wk> dh-make-template-in-source debian/prerm.ex
<kenvandine_wk> are those .ex files just cruft?
<kenvandine_wk> created by dh_make
<dholbach> kenvandine_wk: yes, delete them if you don't need them
<kenvandine_wk> thx
<kenvandine_wk> thought so
<dholbach> :)
<kenvandine_wk> now to decide what i don't need
<kenvandine_wk> :)
<dholbach> rm debian/{dirs,docs,*.ex,*.EX,README.Debian}      :)
 * kenvandine_wk thinks watch.ex should have a launchpad example
<dholbach> oh, yeah debian/watch is nice
<kenvandine_wk> i want that one :)
<dholbach> kenvandine_wk:     apt-get source --diff-only storm        for an example
<kenvandine_wk> ok
<dholbach> or jokosher too
<kenvandine_wk> dholbach: any idea why it won't find the .gz files, but will find the .bz2?
<kenvandine_wk> https://launchpad.net/gnome-shutdown/+download
<kenvandine_wk> https://launchpad.net/gnome-shutdown/+download http://launchpad.net/gnome-shutdown/trunk/.*/gnome-shutdown      -(.*)\.tar\.gz
<kenvandine_wk> if i change that to .bz2 it finds 0.4, the last release that has a .bz2
<kenvandine_wk> but 0.6 has a .gz... weird
<dholbach> did you try --verbose to see what's happening?
<kenvandine_wk> no :)
<kenvandine_wk> oh!
<kenvandine_wk> nevermind :)
<kenvandine_wk> it's because it is the newest :)
<kenvandine_wk> thx
<kenvandine_wk> newbie mistake :-p
<primes2h> vuntz: Hi, what changed in libgweather recently? bug #334377
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334377 in libgweather "Lots of country names are missing, showing "missing from libgweather" in mobile broadband connection wizard." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334377
 * kenvandine_wk found http://lintian.debian.org/tags and hugs lintian
<vuntz> primes2h: are the country names still in the clock applet (when adding a location)?
<primes2h> vuntz: You mean if it's in the time zone?
<primes2h> vuntz: wait, i understand, I check.
<primes2h> vuntz: I checked Italy, and it's there... there are a lot of cities missed, but that is another story....
<asac> huats: not sure, but the webkit python thing hasnt made it to my mirror yet
<huats> asac: I have heard that... I will double check
<primes2h> vuntz: I checked other country names  and they are present, all in this form  "city name", "Country name"
<asac> huats: its in NEW
<vuntz> primes2h: so it would be a bug in the software using the libgweather data
<asac> huats: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pywebkitgtk/1.0.2-1ubuntu1
<huats> ok
<asac> huats: was there no way to fix this bug without doing this NEW `
<asac> ?
<asac> ;)
<asac> now we are stiill waiting
<huats> I have setup a transitional package for that... that is the reason for the NEW I think...
<asac> huats: yeah. what i just wondered if we really needed 1.0.2 now ;)
<huats> I understand
<asac> we could have just fixed 1.0.1 ... but well. its not a big problem
<asac> i hope some archive admin will get the time to let it in ;)
<huats> I should have done that in2 steps
<primes2h> vuntz: but if you see on the bug report, kaijanmaki close the bug saying it was a libgweather database country issue..
<asac> huats: would have been nice given the breakage we currently suffer
<asac> 1st. unblock; 2nd new stuff
<primes2h> vuntz: I mean, the bug against libmbca
<huats> I haven't realized the difference of time between both
<huats> asac: sorry for that
<asac> huats: no problem. i just wanted to point out the possibility to do it in 2 steps ;)
<huats> asac: I clearly see it NOW :)
<asac> great ;)
<huats> and it is true that I haven't envisaged it a the beginning...
 * huats has still so many stuffs to learn..
<asac> yeah. thats how learning by doing works ;)
<vuntz> primes2h: well, I would say he was wrong ;-)
<primes2h> vuntz: Could you comment the bug about libgweather, please?
<asac> huats: also the breakage is confined to just 4 rdepends. which is good
<vuntz> primes2h: the data is still there in libgweather. Not sure what else I can say?
<vuntz> primes2h: I know nothing about this libmbca stuff...
<huats> asac: yes but it is still a problem..
<vuntz> primes2h: as long as it's working in the clock applet, it's nearly 100% safe to assume it's not a libgweather issue
<vuntz> pitti: re bug 277309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277309 in gnome-session "Missing suspend icon with non-human theme" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277309
<primes2h> vuntz: Just what you told me now. Data is present in libgweather database, so it's not a libgweather issue, just to let him know.
<vuntz> pitti: the correct fix is to ship the icon with gnome-session
<pitti> vuntz: ah, ok
<pitti> vuntz: hm, but hang on, then it wouldn't be themed any more?
<vuntz> pitti: since it's not an icon that exists in the icon naming spec, it has to be an app icon
<pitti> or, if we just change the package, not the path, then it wouldn't change anything?
<vuntz> pitti: it surely can. Put the icon in hicolor, and themes can override it
<dobey> huh?
<pitti> vuntz: okay, that'd work
<dobey> pitti: yeah, following the instructions in the live.gnome.org link works
<dobey> (i guess i should know, since i came up with all this stuff)
<vuntz> primes2h: if you cc me on the bug, I might be able to reply by mail. Can't reply via web browser at the moment...
<primes2h> vuntz: done. Thanks :-)
<dobey> is firefox 3.0.7 getting packaged for intrepid? :)
<Tm_T> already done
<dobey> so i see
<dobey> i wonder why my updater doesn't do the apt-get update automatically on this machine :(
<crevette> it seems to be broken for me as well
<seb128> dobey: using intrepid or jaunty?
<dobey> seb128: intrepid
<seb128> dunno then
<seb128> it's a cron job
<dobey> yeah, it's weird
<calc> new OOo uploading to jaunty now :)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: libgtop, what do i need to do when i am ready to get it sponsored?
 * kenvandine_wk got distracted learning to build packages from scratch :)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: i got it built with bzr-buildpackage, just need to update the changelog with bug numbers and all
<kenvandine_wk> oh and the library symbols
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: open a bug and subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors to it
<kenvandine_wk> but what do i attach? or do i commit it with bzr?
<seb128> kenvandine_wk: there is a launchpad feature to indicate in a bug than a fix is in a bzr on launchpad
<seb128> didrocks uses it for his sponsoring request but didn't document it on the wiki apparently
<seb128> I don't use it since I can upload, if you don't find it just add the bzr url to the bug
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: ok
<crevette> hey
<kenvandine_wk> hey crevette
<crevette> is there a problem with PPA's I can't upload files apparently, the upload get stuck in the middle
<kenvandine_wk> crevette: i just did one a bit ago... was fine
<didrocks> kenvandine_wk: just clic on "Link a related branch" in the bug report
<didrocks> and the specify your branch
<kenvandine_wk> didrocks: ok
<crevette> in fact, it get stuck a 749/750 K
<crevette> and it's twice
<Laney> crevette: This is a problem with dput
<Laney> there's a bug on it
<dobey> kenvandine_wk: or for future references bzr commit --fixes=lp:$bug_id
<kenvandine_wk> dobey: cool
<crevette> Laney: okay, do you have a bug # ?
<Laney> nope, check out dput bugs
<kenvandine_wk> anyone know how to do with loss of console input while building a chroot?
<kenvandine_wk> it is at the postfix configuration, and won't take input :/
 * kenvandine_wk thinks maybe tweaking the term type
<kenvandine_wk> whew... changing my console color scheme to linux console did it :)
<kenvandine_wk> seb128: libgtop pushed
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-03-08
<didrocks> crevette: there?
<crevette> hey didrocks, not for long I've to go to shower
<didrocks> ok, I am reviewing your nemiver update
<didrocks> I wondered why you add intltoolas b-d
<crevette> because without it, I think it wouldn't built
<crevette> can't remember the detail now
<didrocks> hum, did you see anything in the configure.ac that mention it?
<didrocks> ok, I will try without it
<didrocks> just one thing
<didrocks> can you please upload a new version with a full debian/changelog?
<crevette> okay
<didrocks> including what it writtent in NEWS
<didrocks> written*
<didrocks> ok :)
<crevette> thanks
<didrocks> you're welcome :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-08
 * RAOF wins the “don't dispose the pixbuf immediately *before* using it” award.
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> Would you believe that the image doesn't get displayed if you dispose it just before queuing the draw? :)
<TheMuso> heh
<Sarvatt> woohoo, the magic env variable to make mutter not slow things to a crawl - CLUTTER_VBLANK=none
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Isn't our OpenGL infrastructure totally awesome? :)
<lifeless> RAOF: 1!
<RAOF> lifeless: !!
<RAOF> I suppose that it'd be polite to suggest to users that they save their changes if they quit f-spot's view mode with unsaved changes...
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> debfx: brightness_in_hardware> I don't know; it's just hardcoded like that in the hal source (not in hal-info)
<pitti> RAOF: how is f-spot coming along? making you weep?
<RAOF> pitti: It's not so bad.
<RAOF> It'd be easier if they had some sort of policy as to who has responsibility for Dispose()ing pixmaps, but it's mostly done.
<pitti> ah, that's the memleak you mentioned?
<pitti> RAOF: nice! out of interest, did you have to rewrite half the browser code, or were the building blocks mostly there and just need to be re-plumbed?
<RAOF> The building blocks were mostly there.
<RAOF> Really its been a matter of ensuring that everything's updated when it needs to be.
<RAOF> And fixing miscelaneous bugs where things have been disposed when they shouldn't be :)
<RAOF> And with that, I'm off for a brisk walk.  I'll be back later to polish f-spot a little more.
<pitti> RAOF: good luck, and good night!
<pitti> didrocks, Keybuk: hmm, strange; current netbook daily has the new ubiquity which is supposed to copy the background image cache, but this still doesn't seem to work on http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/20100308-max-netbook.png
<didrocks> pitti: Keybuk: that's strange, can you put some traces to ensure you have a bg cache after install, before reboot?
<didrocks> pitti: I didn't tried the last version merged yet, I can try with latest daily
<pitti> didrocks: I'll download and install the current daily in installer-only mode, and check
<didrocks> I'm doing the same :)
<pitti> didrocks: this thing is like a vampire, so hard to kill :(
<didrocks> pitti: right. It seems like a ghost to me. Always hunting me :(
<didrocks> pitti: hold on, there is no gnome-update-wallpaper-cache on the system
<pitti> hah
<didrocks> and g-s-d doesn't provide it anymore
<pitti> where was it destined to be? g-s-d? casper? ubiquity?
<didrocks> g-s-d finally
<didrocks> I'm rebuilding the package, it seems to have debian/rules and debian/*.c needed bits
<pitti> ok, great; please upload that one then, and we'll check tomorrow's daily
<pitti> (no need to waste time on a manual test now)
<didrocks> right :)
<seb128> good morning there
<didrocks> hey seb128, did you have a good week-end?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<seb128> quite good yes
<seb128> you?
<pitti> I had a great one; helped my grandparents with their moving, got some new furniture through that :) and did some walking and fresh air
<didrocks> really good needed week-end: feel rested :)
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> ok, today will be busy again
<seb128> new GNOME
<seb128> some thousand weekend emails
<seb128> let's see how much people have been complaining about bugs in the new artwork too
<Hew> seb128, could you please renew my membership in desktop-bugs?
<pitti> seb128: do you happen to know why evolution builds libgdata1.2 and we have a separate libgdata source?
<seb128> no
<pitti> ok, thanks
<seb128> they still do?
<seb128> I was thinking about libical
<seb128> ignore that
<pitti> o_O
<pitti> evolution builds libgdata1.2-dev and build-depends on it at the same time
<seb128> pitti, it's coming from eds no?
<seb128> pitti, evo is not building any lib
<pitti> ah, probably
<pitti> seb128: I'll have a look whether we can build totem against evo's lib, then we could drop libgdata
<seb128> good luck
<pitti> seb128: I'm currently checking duplicated libs in lucid, I'll send mail and create a wiki page
<seb128> I would do it the other way around rather though
<seb128> ok
<pitti> build evo against libgdata?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> libgdata is separate lib and being actively worked
<pitti> okay
<seb128> I'm not sure the e-d-s one is being worked at all
 * pitti marks libgdata as "primary" package then
<seb128> well that's a first though thing
<seb128> you might want to check both option
<pitti> *nod*
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning! had a good weekend?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, pitti
<chrisccoulson> yeah, my weekend was ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> did you both have a good weekend?
<seb128> excellent thanks
<sabdfl> noticed a warning in Xorg.0.log on one machine: Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
<seb128> fighting though 600 bug emails now
<seb128> hey sabdfl
<sabdfl> acpid is running, with the same parameters as it is on another machine
<sabdfl> morning seb128, how was your weekend?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i've got quite a few mails too
<chrisccoulson> hey sabdfl - i don't think that warning is anything to be worried about
<seb128> sabdfl, excellent, thanks! how was yours?
<sabdfl> could it be a race at startup? is there any dependency between acpid startup and X?
<sabdfl> seb128: super thanks, though I went to CT for one night only and got the night wrong
<sabdfl> sigh
<sabdfl> who gets married on a Friday?
<pitti> sabdfl: indeed, gdm's upstart job does not have a dependency on acpid
<seb128> none of the people I know who got married at least
 * pitti got married on a Friday, why?
<seb128> pitti, better during weekends when people can come in the afternoon without having to take a day off work or still be in work mood? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: we didn't want to wait another year :) we wanted to have the wedding on an anniversary
<seb128> seems a good reason indeed ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sabdfl - bug 496859 FYI
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496859 in gdm "*dm upstart job should depend on acpid because X tries to connect to acpid socket very soon after starting." [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496859
<baptistemm> Hello Ladies & Gentlemen
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I was actually wondering what X would want with ACPI events
<pitti> bonjour baptistemm
<chrisccoulson> hey baptistemm
<baptistemm> Hi pitti
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, me too
<sabdfl> chrisccoulson: what happens if X doesn't get acpid.socket on the first go?
<sabdfl> can X retry that later?
<sabdfl> it seems that it would be better to be loosely coupled rather than have a hard dependency
<chrisccoulson> sabdfl, i'm not really sure, but Keybuk seems to suggest in that bug report that X doesn't really really need to connect to the socket in the first place
<pitti> all potentially interesting apci events, such as lid closing or power button are handled in g-p-m; X wouldn't have enough knowledge to handle them sanely, FWIW
<sabdfl> that's good to know, i see Bryce hasn't expressed an opinion yet though
<baptistemm> asac, Hi
<baptistemm> asac, bluez 4.62 is out with API breakage fixed.
<tjaalton> X doesn't need acpid
<tjaalton> that code should be removed from the server altogether
<asac> baptistemm: good ;) ... is it ready?
<asac> pitti: someone said you know why suspend/resume does reliably not work since lucid anymore on my X61s thinkpad? something about missing quirks
<asac> ?
<pitti> asac: I fixed quirks during the sprint
<pitti> if it still doesn't work, it's not a quirks problem
<pitti> asac: nvidia?
<baptistemm> asac, ready to ? I didn't had a look to it yet, I'm at work now
<asac> ;)
<asac> pitti: thats lenovo ... so some intel graphics. .. let me check
<asac> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<asac> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<sabdfl> tjaalton: ah, i pinged Bryce for comment on that, if you could add your comments that would be useful
<sabdfl> to the bug, that is
<tjaalton> sabdfl: done, and moved to xorg-server
<pitti> asac: i965 has never needed quirks in the first place
<pitti> asac: (everything newer than i915, in fact)
<pitti> asac: also, KMS does not need quirks
<pitti> asac: what's broken?
<asac> pitti: it never suspends
<asac> it tries, but then loops and i have to hit the power button
<pitti> asac: oh, it just comes back immediately without suspend? that's not a quirks problem at all
<pitti> asac: check /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<asac> no ... it doesnt go down, but never comes back
<pitti> perhaps one of the suspend.d scripts fails
<asac> let me check
<asac> hmm
<asac> i get two things that dont look like "success"
<asac> /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth thaw hibernate:Returned exit code 1.
<asac> (i dont hibernate ever)
<pitti> no, that's "thaw"
<pitti> that's resuming from hibernate
<pitti> asac: is only hibernate broken, or suspend as well?
<asac> i never ever did hibernate ;)
<pitti> but thaw is from hibernate
<asac> suspend is broken
<asac> yeah. no idea why its there.
<pitti> suspend -> resume
<pitti> hibernate -> thaw
<asac> /etc/pm/sleep.d/action_wpa suspend suspend:success.
<asac> Wed Mar  3 12:01:33 CET 2010: performing suspend
<asac> Initial commandline parameters:
<asac> Wed Mar  3 16:06:48 CET 2010: Running hooks for suspend.
<asac> /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/000kernel-change suspend suspend:success.
<pitti> asac: perhaps delete the log, try one suspend, and then check the log?
<asac> thats the other that isnt really unsuccessful, but that complains
<asac> yeah
<asac> let me do that
<asac> ... later tonight. stay tuned
<pitti> ok :)
<debfx> pitti: on my laptop brightness_switch_enabled is Y, so hal sets brightness_in_hardware to true even though brightness isn't handled in hardware
<debfx> so what component is reposible for setting brightness_switch_enabled to N for those laptops?
<pitti> debfx: the kernel, it's an attribute in /sys/module/video/parameters/
<debfx> pitti: yes, but which kernel module actually modifies the attribute?
<pitti> debfx: "video"
<pitti> oh, wait, it's a module parameter, not something that the kernel detects
<pitti> I suppose it's just the default in our kernel
<pitti> debfx: it's entirely possible that the hal test is wrong; I don't know why it does that
<sabdfl> thanks tjaalton
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, do you get bug 477127 too or just triaged it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477127 in software-center "gnome-panel menu entry for software-center is missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477127
<mvo> seb128: a guy in #ubuntu-testing has it (czajkowski)
<mvo> seb128: I just added the gnome-panel task as its doing the magic to put the entry there, right?
<seb128> czajkowski, there?
<czajkowski> seb128: I am
<seb128> mvo, no, it's in the gnome-menus description
<mvo> oh, sorry. should I reassign or will you?
<seb128> czajkowski, where is the entry missing? in the application menu? under GNOME?
<seb128> mvo, trying to figure there what happens the bug description is not really clear
<seb128> mvo, I will reassign then ;-)
<mvo> ok, thanks!
<czajkowski> seb128: back when I upgraded to karmic I noticed it. clicking on applications and going to end of menu where add/remove applications is displayed.
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, did you try cleaning out ~/.config/menus?
<seb128> czajkowski, do you get the issue in a guest session?
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: nope I can do tonight and let folks know
<czajkowski> seb128: shall check that also
<czajkowski> machine isn't here unfortunately
<seb128> or is that specific to your user?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will comment on the bug
<czajkowski> ok I didnt report the bug, just found it and commented on it.
<debfx> pitti: I guess the test is wrong as it doesn't check if the video module is actually capable of handling brightness changes
<pitti> seb128: do you know whether anyone is particularly attached to pan? (newsreader); it's only seeded in the DVD seed
<seb128> pitti, I doubt it
<seb128> I mean people probably use it, but I don't think anybody look at its bugs, updates, etc
<pitti> seb128: ok to unseed from DVD and demote?
<seb128> I would move it to universe if that's the question
<seb128> yes
<pitti> alright, doing; merci
<seb128> de rien
<seb128> bah
<seb128> new icon theme bring back an not noticable message indicator
<seb128> I just noticed it was slightly bold
<seb128> I got a message 2 hours ago which was sitting there :-(
<didrocks> yeah, I'm missing some messages as well because of that again
 * pitti wants it to blink
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you know whether we plan to update tracker? 0.7 doesn't use the obsolete gmime2.0 any more
<pitti> (it drops it completely)
<pitti> our version still uses it in the evolution and kmail indexer
<chrisccoulson> pitti - not this cycle. there's a blocker for updating to 0.7 at the moment, else i would have done it by now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks; I'll try to build against 2.4 then
<chrisccoulson> the current 0.7 branch doesn't handle ontology changes (which still occur often), and currently require users to manually erase their database and reindex on upgrade
<chrisccoulson> once that is fixed, they're going to do a stable 0.8 release
<chrisccoulson> but that is lucid+1 material now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, thank you
<didrocks> seb128: chrisccoulson: taking g-s-d update
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - thanks
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: g-s-d is waiting for new gnome-desktop release, I'm taking g-c-c in the meantime :)
<didrocks> seb128: it seems you were disconnected: taking g-c-c
<seb128> didrocks, there is a g-c-c update? ok
<didrocks> yep :)
<seb128> didrocks, can you take the patch from bug 533888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533888 in gnome-control-center "default applications capplet doesn't recognize banshee" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533888
<didrocks> seb128: sure, thanks for the notice :)
<seb128> np
<seb128> thank you for doing the update
<didrocks> no pb :)
<seb128> yes I got disconnected apparently
<didrocks> seb128: I told also that I would take g-s-d, but it depends on new libgnome-desktop not yet released
<seb128> ok
<seb128> why do they keep doing that after freezes? ;-)
<seb128> I blame vuntz!
<didrocks> of course, everybody blame vuntz btw :-)
<bratsche> Morning
<didrocks> good morning bratsche
<seb128> hey bratsche
<seb128> bratsche, back to the other side of the ocean? ;-)
<bratsche> Hey didrocks, seb128.. yeah I'm back home now.  Keep waking up around 5am now by that's okay I guess. :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, I will do the g-s-d update later, I've an another change to do there so when I do gnome-desktop I will do that too
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I just had bumped the gnome-desktop dep and refreshed debian/patches/90_autoreconf.patch, do you want me to push them (knowing that I've already pushed something later this morning)?
<didrocks> that's 3s, but as you'll have to pull in any case :)
<seb128> didrocks, yes please, I will just add my change and upload when I do gnome-desktop so I can testbuild and upload
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> y/w
<seb128> asac, no thanks to you for saturating my download with tons of rebuilds :p
<asac> seb128: the rebuild happened over the weekend ;)
<asac> be happy that i didnt bust the builders during your work hours
<asac> :-P
<seb128> right
 * didrocks is wondering what score asac soyuz karma today can be :)
<asac> lol
<asac> not that much ... 43667
<asac> i think the first 100 packages were not fully counted as those were copied from a ppa
<kenvandine> seb128, good morning
<kenvandine> seb128, can you sponsor gwibber for me?
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<seb128> kenvandine, can do
<kenvandine> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gwibber/ubuntu
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> and, i would like some advice on libubuntuone
<kenvandine> lp:ubuntu/libubuntuone
<kenvandine> it adds the mono bindings, but they are unversioned
<kenvandine> so i patched it to version them
<kenvandine> but directhex doesn't agree they should be versioned
<asac> seb128: btw, i wanted to commit the libgnome-keyring fix i did to the bzr branch in controll .... however that doesnt exist (the project doesnt exist)
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, could you give the reasons why he thinks they should not?
<kenvandine> his comment was they should be unversioned and apps that depend on it should copy the dll in at build time
<kenvandine> which i guess banshee does
<asac> so i couldnt do that
<asac> ;)
<kenvandine> seb128, and he said his assumption is that libu1 isn't abi stable yet... but i certain hope it is
<seb128> asac, ups, sorry about that, feel free to push there which will create it
<kenvandine> now that other apps will depend on it :)
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, did you look at that merge proposal?
<asac> seb128: it will create the project?
<seb128> asac, libgnome-keyring has been splitted from gnome-keyring recently and I was not sure if we should use the canonical location or the team one
<asac> i dont know either
<asac> would thin same project
<seb128> asac, hum, ok, do nothing I will sort that with the next update
<seb128> I guess we will use the canonical location
<asac> like gnome-keyring/lib.ubuntu ;)
<seb128> ubuntu/libgnome-keyring
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, yes, looks good to me, just wanted to confirm with you if that's what we want, since directhex mentions doing it differently?
<asac> hmm
<seb128> it's small enough than having source in bzr is ok
<asac> right
<asac> so we already have it ;)
<seb128> asac, basically it means you have nothing to do the source importer should have taken care of it
<asac> just update control
<seb128> I will drop the vcs in control
<asac> true
<seb128> asac, right, thanks for pointing it
<asac> welcome
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, we would need to do the signing
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ok, let's ask directhex to propose a branch, since he knows how it should be done, ok?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, to get aquarius and his beta testers moving i uploaded to the ppa
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, yeah, aquarius told me
<seb128> ok, 5 hours later I'm done dealing with weekend emails
<seb128> that includes 600 bug emails too
<didrocks> seb128: that's impressive. Do you have some tweaks in evolution for standard answers and use the mail interface or do you use greasemonkey?
 * pitti hugs seb128
<seb128> greasemonkey
<seb128> I go through unread emails in my email client
<seb128> keep basically one by bugs I want to comment on
<seb128> clean everything which has been triaged or I don't care about by marking as read
<seb128> then I go through the unread ones and click on the url for each
<seb128> and reply or use stock reply there
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<didrocks> isn't that too slow to load every page you're interested in? (maybe just my firefox is dying)
<seb128> the gnome-keyring screen unlock hangs should be fixed too
<seb128> which is a good week start ;-)
<didrocks> sweet \o/
<seb128> that was one of the annoying bugs I wanted fixed this week
<seb128> thanks upstream for working during weekends :p
<didrocks> heh :)
<seb128> didrocks, I keep a firefox open on the same workspace
<seb128> it adds tabs
<seb128> I can queue a bunch and go through loaded tabs
<didrocks> right, but the javascript part is terribly slow on my computer (I have 20 tabs opened + the launchpad one)… That's why I wonder how you deal with that :)
<seb128> what javascript?
<seb128> I click on the "+" to display the "change settings and add comment"s
<seb128> do my changes or click on the greasemonkey and commit
<seb128> then go to next tab while it ping pong with launchpad
<seb128> there is loading or waiting involved that I can see there?
<seb128> do you mean you use the ajax to change settings?
<didrocks> just clicking on + to show the change settings and even switching tab/scrolling in the page is slow with my firefox
<seb128> I guess it's an issue with your firefox then
<didrocks> ok, I should try with a clean profile
<didrocks> seb128: taking gnome-menus and blaming vuntz :)
<Nafai> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning Nafai
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<seb128> hey nafa
<seb128> hey Nafai
<Nafai> Morning didrocks seb128
<Keybuk> so, I've noticed one thing since the notification indicator was made mandatory on the desktop
<Keybuk> ... it's always lit up
<seb128> Keybuk, lit up?
<Keybuk> seb128: yeah, always saying I have messages
<seb128> weird
<Keybuk> it's always e-mail
<Keybuk> which is probably correct; I always have new mail
<seb128> here the change between no message and a message is barely noticable
<seb128> didrocks, doing the gvfs update
<didrocks> seb128: oki :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw I assigned you a notify-osd bug about nmapplet icons
<seb128> chrisccoulson, kwwii said he was looking at getting a design decision about those so feel free to wait on that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the assignement + milestone was to keep it on our radar in some way
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks, no worries
<seb128> didrocks, doing nautilus too
<didrocks> seb128: ok
<seb128> vuntz, is .92 the right time to add new bindings everywhere?
<rickspencer3> seb128, how is RAOF's f-spot work going?
<seb128> rickspencer3, dunno I've not seen him today, .au - Europe overlap in the morning is short
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> I will check when he's online tonight
<rickspencer3> seb128, also, anyone looking after bluetooth?
<seb128> we tend to overlap rather in my evenings
<pitti> rickspencer3: I quickly talked to him this morning, and he said "good"
<seb128> rickspencer3, what about bluetooth?
<rickspencer3> I tried it on the plane and it seemed to be a bit wonky
<pitti> rickspencer3: he said it's basically working, but there's a memleak to fix still
<seb128> pitti is an early bird ;-)
<rickspencer3> the indicator and the bt dialog don't seem linked together really
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> great
<rickspencer3> good to hear
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti do either of you have bluetooth you can test out?
<pitti> I have a bt headset; what's wrong?
<seb128> rickspencer3, I do, I've tested the indicator when uploading the changes
<rickspencer3> it just flat out didn't work on mini 10v
<seb128> using a mouse or sending files to a phone
<pitti> oh, I didn't use the BT indicator yet, I think
<rickspencer3> I'll try again today and log a propper bug
<seb128> mini10v bluetooth is broken for me since the paris sprint
<rickspencer3> ah
<seb128> it just has "enable bluetooth"
<seb128> which doesn't enable anything
<rickspencer3> seb128, I enabled it in the bios
<seb128> it's enable in the bios there
<Nafai> rickspencer3:  I know about the problems with the indicator applet
<rickspencer3> I suppose it lacks bluetooth hardware or something :/
<seb128> it makes no difference ubuntu see it as off
<rickspencer3> hi Nafai, great
<Nafai> rickspencer3: I think jpetersen has fixed it
<Nafai> :)
<seb128> Nafai, what problems?
 * seb128 doesn't
<Nafai> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/528694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528694 in gnome-bluetooth "application indicator does not refresh on/off state" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> rickspencer3, I'm pretty sure it used to work in karmic
<rickspencer3> seb128, hmmm
<seb128> Nafai, oh ok
<rickspencer3> we need to get this fixed for Lucid then
<rickspencer3> that is a rather serious regression
<seb128> rickspencer3, I would say it's a linux bug
<rickspencer3> seb128, that is my guess as well
 * rickspencer3 throws to kernel team
<seb128> I've stopped trying to get linux bugs fixed
<seb128> nobody ever comment or reply to my bug reports there
<rickspencer3> seb128, nm, I'll log a proper bug and follow up with the kernel team
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks
<pitti> subscribing canonical-kernel-team sometimes works
<vuntz> seb128: it's introspection data
<vuntz> seb128: I don't consider this as new stuff, since it can't break anything already existing
<vuntz> seb128: and --disable-introspection can be used
<vuntz> but I'm open to your arguments :-)
<seb128> vuntz, we don't have the same definition about new stuff
<seb128> vuntz, like it changes build system and introduce extra distributor work with possible breakages for cases where the option is on or off
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok so maybe I was wrong, I just booted karmic on the mini from an usb key and no bluetooth either there
<seb128> rickspencer3, the dell website says it has bluetooth though
<vuntz> seb128: well, by default, it shouldn't change anything
<vuntz> seb128: unless you add the gobject-introspection devel stuff to the build dependencies
<seb128> vuntz, "shouldn't", the reason we have freezes is that adding new things which shouldn't break do often break for some reasons ;-)
<seb128> vuntz, like configure autofoo bugs or similar
<seb128> vuntz, anyway I was just pointing it, you are the one granting exception there anyway so I guess you can grant you those you need or want ;-)
<vuntz> I can't grant exceptions to me, though
<vuntz> hrm, is http://patches.ubuntu.com/by-release/extracted/ not updated anymore?
<seb128> Keybuk, ^ do you know?
<Keybuk> it got dropped a while ago
<vuntz> Keybuk: you don't love me anymore?
<Keybuk> vuntz: it got no hits in months
<Keybuk> and the "patches in a source package" and "diff for an upload" things have moved to Launchpad
<Keybuk> as we move to Bzr source packages (lp:ubuntu/*) the old Merge-o-Matic stuff is slowly being wound down
<vuntz> ah, indeed, it's all browsable in launchpad, cool
<vuntz> thanks!
<vuntz> (a bit slower, but I can live with that)
<didrocks> vuntz: I believe jcastro is consolidating that on a page in the coming months to ease upstream picking/seeing ubuntu patches
<seb128> didrocks, hum, are you sure we shouldn't build the introspection from upstream sources?
<seb128> I'm a bit torned on this
<seb128> kenvandine, looking to libubuntu I would think it should be not versioned too, none of the cil installed there seem versioned
<didrocks> seb128: I tried to keep what we have. The gir file is still in gir-repository, but I can split in a package if you think it's important
<seb128> didrocks, I'm not sure if that's "important" let do it without that for now
<pitti> hm, I thought gir-repo was only a temporary hack
<seb128> we can revisit in a few days
 * jcastro says: try adding a +patches to a URL of a package on launchpad!
<pitti> it seems much cleaner to me to build it from the particular pacakges?
<seb128> pitti, it is, gnome-menus and libwnck are having this built from source now
<didrocks> seb128: that's what I thought :)
<seb128> pitti, the discussion is whether we want to do the extra change to those now
<pitti> seb128: ah, they need a new binary pacakge? i. e. they can't just be put into the existing libfoo-dev?
<seb128> or keep the gir blob for lucid
<pitti> the latter seems trivial
<seb128> pitti, right, there is a gir policy from debian
<didrocks> pitti: it's a new bin package
<seb128> those are splitted in new binaries
<seb128> pitti, you have running typelibs too
<pitti> hm, I wonder why they didn't use the existing -dev
<seb128> pitti, those should go in the lib otherwise
<pitti> ok
<seb128> pitti, because typelib are runtime
<pitti> well, let me know if you need a quick binNEW, I'm happy to help out
<pitti> I'm in an archive cleanup mood today anyway :)
<seb128> pitti, well we would need to do the source changes first
<seb128> I think I would be in favor of doing it
<seb128> the naming convention and the changes should be easy
<seb128> and it's only a few sources
<didrocks> ok, no pb, on it :)
<seb128> didrocks, ^ what do you think?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: I had no strong opinion when preparing the update. Just pick the less risky one :)
<seb128> ok, let's do it
<seb128> so we can blame vuntz for extra things if it breaks :p
<didrocks> seb128: vuntz told me about the libwnck's change too, but where did you see it? it's not in the ftp mail yet :p
<didrocks> seb128: yes \o/ let's blame vuntz again :)
<seb128> didrocks, I'm on irc.gnome.org commits channel
<didrocks> oh, oki, you're really everywhere and seeing everything :)
<seb128> can't use alt-gr today
<vuntz> didrocks: it's not released yet
<seb128> it limits me in chars I can type
 * seb128 hates how g-s-d crashing breaks things
<didrocks> seb128: no "|" ? How can you live?
<seb128> like a restart doesn't make themes or keymap work again in running applications
<seb128> pitti,   * debian/rules: Explicitly set D-Bus service dir configuration option, to
<seb128> pitti, did you have an opinion on whether we should keep that or go back to autodetection?
<pitti> seb128: sorry, where?
<seb128> pitti, gvfs
<seb128> sorry ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ah, that was fixed upstream, wasn't it?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> seb128: it was just a workaround to avoid an 99autoreconf
<pitti> seb128: sure, please drop it
<seb128> ok thanks
<pitti> thanks to you
<seb128> I was just wondering if it would make sense to keep the known location
<seb128> or just let autodetection do the job
<kenvandine> seb128, now directhex has converted it to a signed, versioned binary :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ?
<seb128> I don't get what you guys are doing
<kenvandine> seb128, his only real issue with it was he didn't think libu1 was a stable api
<kenvandine> but we need it to be now that it is in lucid
<seb128> why is that lib having a version in its name to start with?
<seb128> why just not using soname and changing it the day you break abi
<kenvandine> isn't that desirable?
<kenvandine> so we can install multiple versions?
<seb128> who wants to do that?
<kenvandine> we it does use the soname
<seb128> I dislike having several versions of a lib
<seb128> especially for libs used in very limited cases
<kenvandine> of course, but if there are deps you don't control
<seb128> the distro usually transition when required
<seb128> and you build in a different prefix for local testing
<kenvandine> like in this case banshee will start to depend on it
<seb128> why would banshee and rhyhtmbox use 2 different version of the lib?
<seb128> I'm sure everybody would hate that
<seb128> starting by the security team
<seb128> having 2 times the same lib
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand what usecase you would have to ship 2 versions of those
<seb128> it makes sense for ie gtk1 to gtk2
<seb128> when you need the old lib for years the time to port things
<seb128> but for small libs...
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, i'll do that then
<seb128> kenvandine, I would say libubuntuone has a library which get progressive updates in a compatible way
<seb128> not a lib which need having 2 series usable at the same time or user boxes (hackers can build in a different dir an use that version to work)
<kenvandine> so directhex changed it so it gets signed and has a strong name, etc
<seb128> kenvandine, well don't especially bother now
<seb128> it has been done this way now
<seb128> it just makes names weird looking
<seb128> and I doubt we will ever want 2 versions together in the archive
<kenvandine> his assumption before was that during the build process banshee would just copy in the dll into the package
<seb128> rather than just upgrade and rebuild rhythmbox and banshee
<kenvandine> so now at least it works with the installed version
<seb128> good
<kenvandine> so libubuntuone-cil
<kenvandine> right?
<seb128> well my comments were about the C lib
<seb128> dunno if that was clear ;-)
<kenvandine> i am not changing that now :)
<seb128> right what I said
<kenvandine> but should the mono bindings follow what the C lib is now? or just drop the version from the name?
<seb128> libubuntuone-1.0-cil I guess
<kenvandine> like libubuntuone-cil?
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> I would follow the C name
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll have a package to sponsor in a bit :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I did sponsor gwibber btw
<kenvandine> seb128, thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, yw
<didrocks> pitti: you maybe want to have a look before I upload it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-menus/ubuntu/revision/56 I have also removed the typelib package from gir-repository and the gir file. (as it's a bin package moving between source packages, I prefer a double check  :))
<andreasn> mpt, ping
<pitti> didrocks: the C/R to gir-repository-dev looks a bit strange -- how do we know that -6 (or 5ubuntu1) will definitively drop it?
<didrocks> pitti: FYI, the debdiff for gir-repository:  http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/gir_repo.diff
<didrocks> pitti: I will upload the gir-repository one
<didrocks> if there is a smarter way… :)
<pitti> didrocks: I think you should drop the Conflicts:
<pitti> didrocks: just the replaces should be enough
<pitti> erm, wait
<didrocks> pitti: but if someone just get the gnome-menu update, and then install the old gir-repo?
<pitti> didrocks: the gir-repository-dev conflict happens why? the binary name didn't change at all AFAICS?
<didrocks> pitti: both provide the .gir file
<pitti> didrocks: ah, that was actually my next question
<pitti> didrocks: what is a .gir file, and why is it in libfoo-dev instead of the gir package?
<didrocks> pitti: see http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-gtk-gnome@lists.debian.org/msg13664.html. The gir file is for building the package
<didrocks> the typlib is arch depend and should be in the gir-* package
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: don't update gir-repository yet
<pitti> didrocks: ok, that explains the conflict; thanks
<pitti> Package: gir1.0-gmenu-2.0
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: we will have a bunch of those changes I will clean it after we are done, we don't want an upload for each change
<pitti> Conflicts: gobject-introspection-repository
<pitti> didrocks: ^ why that?
<pitti> seb128: ack
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: also please don't Conflicts when you mean Replaces
<pitti> so we'd just add an unversioned replaces: for now
<didrocks> pitti: it was on the old bin package in gir-repository
<pitti> didrocks: so, use unversioned replaces then
<didrocks> seb128: it C/R in fact
<didrocks> and no conflict? what happen if:
<seb128> didrocks, no conflicts
<didrocks> 1. I install gmenu-dev package
<didrocks> oh yes, forget it :)
<didrocks> just realized that we won't be abled to install gir-…dev because of overwritting file without Replaces: :)
<pitti> didrocks: ok, understood; diff looks ok to me, except for the "unversioned replaces/drop conflicts" thing
<didrocks> ok, doing that
<didrocks> just one question, we will have two sources packages providing the same bin package, no issue in the archive?
<pitti> didrocks: you need to ensure that the new one has a higher version number
<pitti> otherwise you'd never get an upgrade
<didrocks> ok, that's the case, perfect :) thanks pitti, making the change and uploading now
<seb128> it's not you will never get an upgrade
<didrocks> seb128: I hold on the gir-repo until the new GNOME is released, thanks
<seb128> it"s "soyuz will fail to upload the all binaries for the source"
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> "upload all the" rather
<didrocks> (we get an email when this happens?)
<seb128> iirc yes
<seb128> it's a build failure
<didrocks> ok, that's not the case here, but it's good to know for further fun :)
<didrocks> thanks pitti & seb128
<seb128> didrocks, thank you for doing the work ;-)
<didrocks> you're welcome :-)
<seb128> didrocks, doing gnome-desktop
<seb128> I will let glib for tomorrow
<seb128> since Debian does it usually, we just have to rebase your small change
<didrocks> seb128: oki :)
<mpt> mvo, I'm going through the rating+review process and had two "crashes", but Apport bails of course since it's not an official package. Now it's stuck on "Connecting…" in the review dialog. Anything more I can do to help here?
<mpt> oh, cancelling and trying again connects ok
<mpt> but can/should I report those crashes?
<mvo> mpt: please mail me the backtraces
<mvo> mpt: connecting…> I saw similar issues, I *think* in some cases its trying to connect to launchpads API and has a really long timeout
<mvo> mpt: we are still using LP and not ubuntu SSO btw, the later has no API yet
<mvo> (its not live)
<mpt> mvo, who do I need to yell at about that?
<didrocks> seb128: taking a look at gnome-themes
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<mvo> mpt: #isd - but please no yelling just yet :)
<mpt> ok
<mvo> mpt: see also /msg
<artir_> indicator-me
<seb128> artir_, ?
<artir_> wrong place :)
<seb128> I'm away for sport, be back later for newer upgrades
 * kenvandine heads out for the afternoon... be back tonight
<pitti> good night everyone, Taekwondo time
<Lord-Readman> Hello
<Lord-Readman> is the person who made the buttons go to the left on 10.04 in here?
<Lord-Readman> please change them back
<Lord-Readman> more people like right than left
<Lord-Readman> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<chrisccoulson> Lord-Readman, you can't really form the conclusion that "more people like the buttons on the right" based on some numbers from brainstorm
<chrisccoulson> it could just be that the people who like the buttons on the right are more vocal
<dobey> well i doubt the people who like them on the left are going to file a new brainstorm to say "put the buttons on the left"
<dobey> but it's a configuration setting, so you can put them either way you want them really
<mpt> mvo, back? Neil suggests that the API exists for logging in, and you can just open a Web browser for registering or forgetting the password
<mvo> mpt: back, yes. so the API is deployed now? that is good news. I know that the api exists, but so far it was closed beta
<mpt> mvo, Neil will talk to Stuart about it tomorrow
<mvo> mpt: ok
<rurti> hello is there anyone here who can help me?
<rurti> I checked on the #Ubuntu channel and there was no one that could help me
<bratsche> rurti: Just ask a question.  If someone knows the answer to your question they will answer.
<didrocks> time to go to bed, have a good day/evening/night everyone
<didrocks> and seb128, keep me some update for tomorrow :)
<didrocks> (that's another way to tell "don't go to bed too late" ;))
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the updates today
<seb128> didrocks, I don't plan to ;-)
<chrisccoulson> 'night didrocks
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good, thanks! just back from sport and dinner
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> busy I guess?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too bad thanks. starting to suffer brain-ache from trying to debug an openjdk build failure now though
<seb128> how is the xulrunner update going?
<chrisccoulson> so i might have an early night in a bit ;)
<seb128> utch
<seb128> how come you are fighting openjdk?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - we need try and build it against xulrunner 1.9.2
<seb128> I see
<seb128> good luck with that then
<seb128> TheMuso, hey
<chrisccoulson> thanks ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, jo has been complaining today that the desktop has been running really slow
<chrisccoulson> what i didn't tell her was that i was SSH'd in building openjdk ;)
<RAOF> Good morning all.
<chrisccoulson> i thought i'd offload the work on to the machine that she uses
<chrisccoulson> hey RAOF
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: sneaky. :)
<TheMuso> Morning RAOF.
<Nafai> chrisccoulson: Unfortunately my wife's machine is just a netbook so I can't really do that :)
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<seb128> RAOF, how is the f-spot hacking going?
<RAOF> seb128: Undo is finished, modulo polishing and making really sure performance/memory use isn't unacceptable.
<seb128> RAOF, ok, feel free to add an updated patch to the bug when you have one ready
<RAOF> I estimate that adding the next/previous buttons in edit should be done by lunchtime or so.
<seb128> if you get something which can be uploaded by the end of your day I will sponsor tomorrow
<RAOF> Ok.
<seb128> thanks
<bryceh> heya RAOF
<RAOF> bryceh: Good morning!
<bryceh> RAOF, how's things?
<RAOF> Pretty good.
<RAOF> The set of reported nouveau bugs is being reduced by the new -16 kernel :)
<bryceh> excellent
<bryceh> RAOF, I chatted with apw a few hours ago about the nouveau api changes.  got a few minutes to chat about it?
<RAOF> Yes.
<rurti> hello
<rurti> is anyone here?
<TheMuso> rurti: As explained to you earlier, just ask your question, and if someone can answer it, they will.
<rurti> ok
<rurti> i didnt see that before sorry
<seb128> TheMuso, hi
<seb128> TheMuso, could you look at bug #532095?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532095 in gnome-media "Changing left/right balance in sound-preferences changes the output volume slider" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532095
<rurti> I exported some dirs to the PATH variable in .profile however when using GUI based editors the paths do not show up
<TheMuso> seb128: I'll have a look, but not sure what I can do about that.
<TheMuso> but sure, I'll see what I can do.
<seb128> TheMuso, is that a known issue?
<TheMuso> seb128: I don't know, its the first I've heard of it.
<rurti> what i am trying to do is assign the make commands to keys in gedit.
<seb128> TheMuso, I might just bounce back to pulseaudion, dtchen reassigned to gnome-media but it works in fedora and upstream says it's a bug in your pulseaudio most likely
<seb128> TheMuso, I will do that and ask daniel to provide some details on why he thinks that's a gnome-media issue
<TheMuso> seb128: ok
<rurti> is there anyone that has any idea why the .profile variables are not set in programs such as gedit?
<czajkowski> seb128: evening
<seb128> czajkowski, good evening
<czajkowski> seb128: just saw your comment, I cant see the file :(
<seb128> czajkowski, that's your issue then
<seb128> czajkowski, is software-center installed?
<czajkowski> seb128: yup
<seb128> czajkowski, dpkg -l software-center
<seb128> czajkowski, dpkg -L software-center | grep desktop
<rurti> if no one can help me with the problem could any of you possibly point me in the right direction.
<czajkowski> usr/share/app-install/desktop
<czajkowski> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/software-center.menu
<czajkowski> /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-software-center.desktop
<czajkowski> czajkowski@cypher:~$
<seb128> czajkowski, ls -l /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-software-center.desktop
<seb128> rurti, how do you start your application?
<czajkowski> seb128: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 341 2010-03-03 22:01 /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-software-center.desktop
<seb128> czajkowski, so it's there
<seb128> czajkowski, and it's not in the application menu?
<czajkowski> yup
<rurti> seb128: ii launch it from the Applications bar at the top
<TheMuso> 8/c
<seb128> rurti, try setting it in .gnomerc
<czajkowski> which is what I've been trying to work out why since Karmic
<czajkowski> :(
<seb128> rurti, not sure but .profile might be a command line thing
<czajkowski> seb128: thanks though, I thought I was missing something
<seb128> czajkowski, I'm confused now, does it work or not?
<rurti> seb128: so is there a  way i can set my path globally for command line and apps?
<czajkowski> seb128: see pm please.
<seb128> rurti, not sure
<rurti> seb128: is there someone i can contact that may know the answer to the question?
<rurti> seb128: possibly a script file that is fun during the login of a user with the gui interface?
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu
<seb128> but try /etc/profile
<rurti> was already there before i was here
<seb128> that might work
<rurti> isnt profile the global version of the .profile?
<seb128> you might have the wrong syntax in your .profile
<LaserJock> rurti: it's not really clear what you're trying to do, why do you need PATH set in GUI apps?
<rurti> here if you want to take a look i have it posted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/391240/
<rurti> LaserJock: yes that is correct
<seb128> rurti, what is PATH in "/proc/`pidof gnome-session`/environ"?
<rurti> LaserJock: i set the path in my .profile however my gui apps do not see the modifications to PATH
<LaserJock> rurti: the question is why do you want that? could you perhaps drop a wrapper script in ~/bin/ to do what you want?
<rurti> LaserJock: im setting up a custom compiler chain for several developers in my office and they want to use shortcut keys in their editors rather then the command terminal
<rurti> seb128: how do i get my gnome session pid?
<LaserJock> rurti: so it seems like a wrapper script would at least work, but I would imagine PATH should be propogated to GUI apps in general
<seb128> rurti, copy what I gave you
<seb128> pidof is a command
<seb128> and `` says to use the result of the command
<rurti> ok
<rurti> seb128 the command didnt work -> "bash: /proc//environ: No such file or directory"
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, robert_ancell I was thinking you guys might consider setting up some kind of face to face day in Sydney to welcome RAOF
<seb128> rurti, do you use gnome?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Yeah sounds like a reasonable idea.
<rurti> its Ubuntu 8.4 LTS it should be gnome
<seb128> rurti, try changing gnome-session by x-session-manager there
<seb128> it's an equivalent
<RAOF> It'd be nice to have a get-together.  Somewhere near a train station :)
<rurti> ok that works
<rurti> it says command not found one second
<rurti> yea command not found
<robert_ancell> Sounds good.  RAOF - where are you in Sydney>
<robert_ancell> ?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Cammeray; tucked away down the lower north shore.
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you think bug 530751 needs a UI freeze exception? i'm reluctant to keep uploading string changes now...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530751 in hundredpapercuts ""Battery Discharging" is a horribly worded message" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530751
<robert_ancell> RAOF, well, I'm on the border between Crows Nest a Cammeray so not far
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I would just do it and notify translators if we think it's important to have
<rurti> seb128: are you wanting to know what the current path is?
<seb128> I'm not english native speaker so I don't really know how weird "discharging" looks for you
<seb128> rurti, yes, in the /proc/PID/environment
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i hadn't really noticed it to be weird before
<seb128> rurti, yes, in the /proc/PID/environ
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i'll look at that in the morning
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I will let you make the call
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you change it do it this week and drop an email to the ubuntu-translators list I would say
<seb128> it's still ok to do
<seb128> it just has a cost for our translators etc
<rurti> seb128: there is no /proc/PID/environ
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ok, i'll do that then. i might have some changes to the apport hook to upload tomorrow as well
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Excellent taste in real estate ;)
<rurti> seb128: would that give the same output as printenv?
<seb128> rurti, PID is the pid of gnome-session
<seb128> rurti, no, because when you open a command line it parses .profile
<rurti> seb128: yes i know but environ is not there when i ls it
<seb128> rurti, and I want to know the environment of the session not the one of a bash session which read .profile
<seb128> rurti, how did you get the pid of gnome-session?
<seb128> rurti, try ls /proc/`pidof gnome-panel`
<rurti> pidof x-session-gnome
<seb128> rurti, I said x-session-manager before
<seb128> not x-session-gnome
<rurti> sorry
<rurti> typo
<rurti> x-session-manager
<seb128> and it's not working?
<rurti> ill give you what it lists
<seb128> rurti, ok sorry but that channel is not an user support one
<seb128> I'm fine giving hints but I don't want to spend an hour having to explain every detail
<seb128> try #ubuntu
<rurti> its ok
<TheMuso> RAOF, robert_ancell, I'm inner west Sydney, so I'm happy to travel to that region of Sydney, train stations permitting. :)
<rurti> ok got it to work
<rurti> had a typo
<rurti> the path here is correct
<rurti> correction the path is not correct
<seb128> how incorrect?
<rurti> the other variables i set are correct except the path
<rurti> seb128: all i see under path are the usual bin dirs
<rurti> seb128: the command i was missing btw was cat
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I'm not sure about the path
<rurti> is it possible the path could be getting over written?
<seb128> rurti, try hacking /etc/login.defs
<seb128> rurti, right, path is handled in a specific way
<rurti> seb128: can you tell me where the gui sets the path variable?
<seb128> rurti, did you try to look at the file I just pointed you at?
<rurti> seb128: working on it
<rurti> seb128: ok after i have alter this file do i have to reboot to see the settings take effect?
<seb128> rurti, I would say just start a new session
<rurti> seb128: ok give me a minute to test this out please, i really do appreciate you patience with me on this
<seb128> np
<rurti> ok
<rurti> seb128: i was reading the document ion in this file, ENV_PATH is what my path is set to, it says they are minimal and to add  the rest in the shell at startup.  do you know what this means?
<seb128> it means to not change logins.def but rather try to do what you were trying to do
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu-devel maybe how to add a dir to your PATH for the desktop environment
<rurti> ic thank you very much you have been helpful, i think this may be the problem.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, there's a nice helpful comment at the end of bug 44082 now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44082 in hundredpapercuts "GNOME Panel icons (on right side) move apparently randomly on session start in some situations" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44082
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you mean mine?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, did you comment too? i only noticed from what was in my inbox
<chrisccoulson> from josh leverette
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just a "you would have better used your time working on the issue rather than on such comments"
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, i didn't realise you'd already commented. i wasn't referring to your comment anyway ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I never had my application menu moving
<seb128> I do sometime have applets on the other side though
<chrisccoulson> i must admit, i've noticed the applets moving a few times since getting my laptop
<chrisccoulson> it's normally after i undock though
<seb128> I guess it happens after geometry changes too
<seb128> does anybody know if you can set the wm buttons order from a theme?
<RAOF> Alright!  F-spot memory useage now goes up *and* down :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-09
<johanbr> after something goes up and then down, it tends to crash :)
<seb128> good night everybody
<gabaug> johanbr: but if it goes up and then down again, enough times, you can say it's reached a steady state :)
<RAOF> Ok.  Filmstrip's not getting done before lunch, because it's lunch time!
<tbird222> I've been running 9.10 for a long time, no recent major upgrades, but my mouse and keyboard froze-up today.   Don't really want to reinstall if I don't have to...
<tbird222> Not sure how to reinstall the hardware drivers, if that's even the problem (?)
<tbird222> Ok, then if I go to #ubuntu, is there a way to filter-out what I don't want...it scrolls too fast.
<RAOF> tbird222: People replying to you should highlight you, like this.
<tbird222> RAOF:  How do I do that for others, and can I automatically highlight responses that contain my nick?
<RAOF> tbird222: Responses that contain your nick should be automatically highlighted.
<RAOF> And similarly, anytime you use someone else's nick in a message that will highlight them.
<tbird222> RAOF: Gotcha, Tx...
<tbird222> I've enjoyed having Ubuntu on my desktop at work.  I support 40 PC's in 3 locations.  I only have 1 GB of RAM on my 5-yr-old Dell, but I can easily run everything I need to personally, along with Virtualbox with XP running in 256mb, with a Windows-based AS400 emulator running inside it.
<tbird222> Then I use vinagre with its bookmarks to quickly vnc into any other desktop that has a problem; since it doesn't need confirmation, I can proactively do fixes on PC after people have left for the day.
<tbird222> I like to run my main stuff in desktop #1: ksysguard, terminal, thunderbird, firefox, Lastfm / Desktop #2 I use for documents I'm composing or referencing. / Desktop #3 is for Windows XP in Virtualbox. / Desktop #4 is for Vinagre, with often 4 or 5 desktops up in tabs, including the Windows server.  Works great...
<tbird222> But I'm only a "super-user" up to this point; how would I get involved in the development side, at least offering ideas, and then eventually helping to create/refine programs?
<RAOF> tbird222: There are a number of ways to get involved.
<RAOF> tbird222: One good way is learning how to submit good bugs, and then submitting good bugs.
<tbird222> RAOF: Is that launchpad.net?
<RAOF> tbird222: Another way is to learn how to triage bugs.  For both of these you'd want to be talking to the bugsquad, in #ubuntu-bugs.
<RAOF> tbird222: That's our bugtracker, yes.
<tbird222> Def: Triage
<RAOF> Getting the bugs into a state where developers can usefully work on them - ensuring that all the needed information is available, setting the priority appropriately, etc.
<RAOF> Another way to contribute is to help translate Ubuntu, which is also done on launchpad.net; this obviously requires you to know more than one language
<RAOF> A third way is to get involved in packaging - incorporating fixes that other people have done into Ubuntu; #ubuntu-motu and the packaging guide would be your first port of call there.
<tbird222> Ok, I'll go to launchpad.net and start getting familiar with it.  I also  bookmarked all those channels so I can start getting familiar with things.
<RAOF> Finally, you can get involved in an upstream project - Ubuntu developers don't typically write the software in Ubuntu, we just make it convenient to install, ensure it plays nicely together, and such.
<tbird222> upstream, meaning opensource community...(?)
<RAOF> Right.  Projects like Banshee, F-Spot, Firefox, GStreamer, etc.
<tbird222> Separate question/curiosity:  Windows Vista boots up using about 1GB of RAM on average, though you can trim it down quite a bit by playing with the startups and services...still, 600MB is pretty good.  My Ubuntu 8.10, 9.04 typically using about 250mb to boot-up, which I thought was great...now, 9.10 is boot-up in only 130~150mb.  What did everybody do to make it so amazingly lean?
<^arky^> hi, trying to debug ATK problem. How I clean up all .gconf setting related at-spi , atk etc...
<RAOF> Why don't I have an infinitely fast build box?  That would be terribly useful.
<jmarsden> RAOF: Selling those might be a good business, too :)
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Good morning.
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Good.
<RAOF> Fixing some text-escaping problems I've just noticed in the f-spot patch, and then it's *done*!
<RAOF> Done, I say!!!!
<RAOF> Also, atom CPUs are *not* designed for editing large images :)
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Good morning!
<pitti> RAOF: ooooh, congratulations!
<pitti> RAOF: atom CPUs> yes indeed; in my best times I could add faster than them :-P
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<pitti> didrocks: today's live CDs failed to build, so we have to be more patient about the background test
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, just saw that. I'm pretty confident not shipping the bin was the main issue in any case :)
<pitti> crossing fingers!
<didrocks> right ;)
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for gir1.0-gmenu-2.0's NEWING btw :)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, wasn't me
<pitti> regular archive admin, I figure
<didrocks> oh, ok :)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, no
<pitti> didrocks: why would it be NEW? I thought it was built by gir-repo before?
<didrocks> right, but when it's not triaged on (source/bin) tuple?
<didrocks> just on bin name, wathever source package it comes from?
<pitti> right
<pitti> didrocks: well, I'm not 100% sure, but you can see it from the mails you got -- just one ACCEPTED or a NEW/ACCEPTED pair
<didrocks> ok, I was thinking it was a little more fine grained than that :)
<didrocks> it was only the ACCEPTED one, indeed
<pitti> OK, I'm off for some hours for a doctor appointment and visiting my grandfather
<pitti> back around lunch
<didrocks> see you pitti
<seb128> good morning there
<seb128> why is g-s-d crashing every time when booting my laptop docked now?
<seb128> and starting it doesn't make keyboard work as expected, ie alt keys don't work
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<RAOF> morning seb128
<seb128> hey RAOF
<seb128> had a good day?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> I'll have an f-spot patch for you shortly; I just need to properly escape the filenames in the save-confirmation dialogue.
<RAOF> Or even dialog.
<seb128> RAOF, excellent, thanks!
<RAOF> Also, netbooks suck at image editing.
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> They make excellent test beds for discovering race conditions.
<didrocks> seb128: taking anjuta and gdm
<seb128> didrocks, ok, you win gdl too if you take anjuta ;-)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: that's in the package as a free bonus, I guess ;)
 * didrocks hugs seb128
<didrocks> vala binding for anjuta :)
<seb128> didrocks, doing cheese
<didrocks> seb128: already done before you connect :)
<seb128> didrocks, can you give me a list of things you did so we don't dup work?
<didrocks> seb128: I gave you, now it's anjuta/gdl/gdm
<seb128> didrocks, I'm reading -changes but you didn't upoad
<seb128> didrocks, where?
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't read cheese anywhere before, can you give it again now?
<didrocks> no, because for me I've uploaded cheese before you connected
<didrocks> let me see, I didn't checked my emails
<seb128> didrocks, I got it now
<seb128> didrocks, what else did you do?
<seb128> so I just don't start on things because the email are in their way
<didrocks> seb128: only cheese
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> doing gnome-panel then
<didrocks> seb128: it's in -changes
<seb128> didrocks, <seb128> didrocks, I got it now
<seb128> didrocks, it arrived 15 minutes ago though
<didrocks> oh oki :)
<seb128> and I checked my email when I started half an hour ago
<seb128> no worry it's all good ;-)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs seb128
<didrocks> I uploaded just when I told you "lut", so thinking it was accepted. I'll tomorrow tell you on what I'm working/I've worked on when you connected :)
 * ogra is confused ... 
<ogra> so everybody around me rants about the window buttons sitting on the left still ...
<ogra> mine moved to the right side when i switched off the PPA and started using the new theme from the archive
<seb128> ogra, weird
<ogra> so they are supposed to sit on the left still ?
<seb128> light-themes does set the gconf key to have those to the left
<seb128> yes
<ogra> very strange
<didrocks> I had a similar issue, even with unsetting the gconf key, still on the right. I had to change it manually
<seb128> and they do on new install, guest session, upgrades there
<ogra> thats metacity ?
<seb128> no, the theme set the gconf keys
<ogra> which key is that ?
<seb128> the wm you use doesn't matter, the compiz decorator use that config too
 * ogra wants to have defaults ... at least to be able to join the ranting ;)
<seb128> ogra, look in /usr/share/gconf/defaults/90_light-themes
<seb128> do you have that file?
<ogra>  /apps/metacity/general/button_layout maximize,minimize,close:
 * ogra checks his personal settings ... i dont think i touched it but you never know
<seb128> right
<ogra> yeah, colon is on the other side ... strange
<ogra> hmm
<seb128> unset your key and you will get the system default
<ogra> reset in gconf-editor sets it to menu:minimize,maximize,close
 * didrocks hugs ogra, same issue here. Was thinking about a local issue and wanted to retry on a fresh upgrade
<ogra> is something not calling update-gconf-defaults ?
<seb128> ogra, didrocks: I would blame it on UNE settings
<ogra> aha
<seb128> ogra, do you have UNE installed?
<didrocks> ogra: for what I saw, calling it, it gives you the right value in /var/lib/gconf/*
<ogra> seb128, no
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> so dunno
<didrocks> seb128: no, I talk about a desktop without UNE
<ogra> seb128, but calling sudo update-gconf-defaults changed it
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<didrocks> seb128: don't blame on me for this one :p
<RAOF> seb128: f-spot debdiff attached to bug #484888 for your sponsoring fun.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484888 in f-spot "Allow editing photos from F-Spot Viewer" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484888
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good thank you, what about you?
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<seb128> RAOF, rock on, doing that now
<ogra> seb128, i guess the postinst misses something
<seb128> RAOF, thanks a lot
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, good thanks
<seb128> ogra, right, art guys, don't trust them for packaging ;-)
<ogra> heh
<seb128> ogra, I will make sure it updates default in the next upload
<ogra> thanks :)
<seb128> np
<seb128> didrocks, doing libgweather too
<didrocks> seb128: oki
<seb128> RAOF, your editing patch works nicely
<seb128> I found a small bug though
<seb128> will file it on launchpad later
<seb128> if you do change and press save it doesn't save a version with the changes
<seb128> you have to save as and use a different name
<RAOF> seb128: By “Doesn't save a version with the changes” do you mean that it doesn't save the changes at all, or that it overwrites the existing file, rather than saving a new version?
<seb128> RAOF, I do:
<seb128> open an image
<seb128> crop it
<seb128> click save as
<seb128> type a filename
<seb128> click save
<seb128> and in nautilus the original file is updated
<seb128> I mean I see the thumbnail for the file I opened update
<seb128> without the cropping
<seb128> it seems to just resave the original
<seb128> and not the cropped version to the new filename
<seb128> "click save", is "one you saved the file, go back to f-spot and click save"
<seb128> once
<seb128> ie do further changes
<seb128> I would expect save to save further changes to the new name
<RAOF> Oooooh, yes.
<RAOF> That would be a reasonable assumption that I simply haven't thought of. :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> we will call that bug fix and it will be for the next upload
<seb128> I will already upload this version so it starts having testing etc
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realise my extra mouse buttons worked in nautilus now
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure they never used to
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the previous, next ones?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah. but i just checked in karmic and they work there too, so I'm not sure why i thought they never used to work
<chrisccoulson> i must have not realised i was using those buttons ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i know that they don't work in epiphany, which is a shame
<seb128> didrocks, doing libgnomekbd
<chrisccoulson> heh, i should really do some updates if there are actually any left ;)
<didrocks> seb128: ok
 * didrocks makes his first coffee of the day
<seb128> oh, coffee
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - good idea ;)
<didrocks> anjuta was such a pain to build with the new vala binding :)
<chrisccoulson> i've not had any coffee yet at all
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is some left if you want yes
<chrisccoulson> bah, tracker keeps making nautilus crash
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's loaded at runtime now, no build option
<seb128> I probably didn't notice because tracker is not installed there
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, i didn't realise. how does that work? (doesn't the built in tracker support need to link against libtracker-client?)
<chrisccoulson> there is also a tracker tags plugin provided by tracker. that might be what's making it crash
<seb128> chrisccoulson, http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=e1e1fe0d505bdb9b53d7204bba0abeee52f73bca
<seb128> chrisccoulson, dlopen at runtime basically apparently
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ah, that makes sense then
<chrisccoulson> so there's no need for me to maintain a separate version of nautilus with tracker support in my PPA ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you actually use tracker and find it useful? or is that for testing?
<seb128> I've not tried for a while but my previous experience was that it slowed down my system a lot and was not very useful for anything I do
<chrisccoulson> it's useful on my desktop for indexing pictures
<chrisccoulson> but, it's mainly for testing at the moment (although i don't really get a lot of time to do that)
<chrisccoulson> is there any way of forcing apport to use staging when testing package hooks?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, dunno, would be a question for pitti I guess
<thekorn> chrisccoulson, APPORT_STAGING=1 ubuntu-bug
<chrisccoulson> thekorn, thanks!
 * pitti waves, sorry for being so late today
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<seb128> hey pitti, every is alright?
 * chrisccoulson waves back
<seb128> everything
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, APPORT_STAGING works
<pitti> seb128: yes, as I said this morning I had a doctor appointment and visited my grandfather, so I had to leave at 8:45
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, I joined after you left so I didn't knew that, but good to see you there and in one piece ;-)
<pitti> ah, don't worry, I'm alright
<pitti> I just started my hayfever treatment now
<seb128> pitti, excellent ;-)
<seb128> oh, is that time for that already?
<seb128> it's still feezing there this week
<pitti> apparently so; needs to be done when it didn't start yet
<seb128> no flower or anything yet
<seb128> ah, I see
<pitti> it's an alternative treatment, let's see how it works
<seb128> ok, good luck with it then ;-)
<tjaalton> is there a meta-bug to add these monochrome trayicons to packages?
<chrisccoulson> tjaalton, the icons need to be added to the theme rather than individual packages
<chrisccoulson> i notice transmission needs a monochrome icon. we had one with the old theme ;)
<didrocks> seb128: taking gnome-games and gnome-session
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson: oh, ok. krb5-auth-dialog surely deserves those :)
<seb128> didrocks, doing vinagre
<didrocks> seb128: oki :)
<didrocks> seb128: new gnome-games needs clutter 1.2 which needs more testing first (not sure we really want it on lucid). putting the update on stand-by
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> I think it would be a mistake to not upgrade clutter
<seb128> but just giving my opinion there ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: apparently, there is some issue on nvidia, and I have to test netbook-launcher first with it
<seb128> didrocks, still doing gnome-session?
<didrocks> seb128: just beginning it now, if you want it…
<seb128> didrocks, no
<didrocks> ok :)
<seb128> I was wondering if https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/491940 is something we should try to fix in lucid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491940 in ltsp "Patch for LTSP clients to properly reboot/shutdown" [Undecided,Fix released]
<seb128> I don't like much the change there though it seems a to be hackish
<seb128> I'm curious to know what other people think about it
<chrisccoulson> thats what i though
<chrisccoulson> s/though/thought
<seb128> didrocks, ignore that for now, let's go on with updates
<seb128> we can come back to fixing issues when we are done updating
<seb128> didrocks, less multitasking = less stress during upgrades
<didrocks> seb128: I agree. It seems a little bit haskish
<didrocks> and there is already this gdm test with new gnome-session to test
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didrocks: thank you ;-)
<didrocks> you're welcome :)
<chrisccoulson> the submitter of that keeps asking me to review it for some reason
<chrisccoulson> i think tedg told him i was the person to ask about it ;)
<seb128> ah ok ;-)
<seb128> feel free to comment on the bug saying that consensus is that this is too hackish for distro
<chrisccoulson> in any case, gsm_manager_request_{shutdown,reboot} are the wrong places
<chrisccoulson> as those code paths aren't triggered from the session dialog
<chrisccoulson> only from the dbus interface
 * seb128 grrrrs at vuntz for making gnome-panel build-dep on a non available gtk version
<mclasen> it'll be available shortly
<seb128> mclasen, thanks ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, my desktop hates me. it sounds like it's about to take off
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it had enough of rebuilding openjdk for days? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it's building firefox and xulrunner now
<seb128> lol
<seb128> do you have a fast machine?
<seb128> you should probably get one if you don't with those
<seb128> or at least use ccache
<chrisccoulson> it's not particularly fast by todays standards, but it's better than doing all the heavy work on my laptop
<chrisccoulson> it's an opteron 175 with 2GB RAM
<pitti> fortunately it seems that these days computers don't decay as fast any more as they used to a decade ago
<pitti> my amd64/3000 is five years old and still feels "fast"
<pitti> any computer I had before felt utterly slow after three years or less
<chrisccoulson> yeah, my laptop and desktop have similar performance (with the exception of the graphics - i have a 8800GTX in my desktop)
<kenvandine> pitti, or after a year :)
<pitti> seems these beasts are finally "fast enough"
<kenvandine> my desktop box is only a 1.8, but  being dual core and only used for building seems plenty fast
 * kenvandine is glad to have some place other than his laptop for building again :)
<pitti> same here, I have a dualcore 1.2 GHz as my primary workstation (docked laptop)
 * kenvandine hugs the 10k drive... but wishes it was a SSD :)
<seb128> I use almost only my laptop nowadays
<kenvandine> my laptop is a 2.53 though...
<seb128> it's fast enough for most of the work I do
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm going to get a SSD in my laptop
<kenvandine> so nice and fast :)
<seb128> only building gtk makes me wish he was building a bit faster sometime ;-)
<pitti> if I can ever figure out how to get to the HDD in my laptop
<kenvandine> but i have a dedicated build box
<pitti> seb128: did you ever figure out how to take this Dell beast apart? I removed all the screws, but still nothing moved
<seb128> kenvandine, you mean you have a ppa on launchpad? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: -j4 :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i think i need to get a dedicated build box
<seb128> pitti, on the mini it's under the keyboard
<kenvandine> which is nice... it was out of commission for a while i replaced the disk with the 10K one
<chrisccoulson> else i will become unpopular very quickly
<seb128> pitti, I didn't try on the d630
<kenvandine> seb128, hehe... yeah that too :)
<kenvandine> building on my laptop makes other things i try to do less productive, so nice having another box
<kenvandine> brb, rebooting
<seb128> pitti, on the mini you have to unscrew 2 screws on the back, then you can go back to the front and get the keyboard out
<seb128> pitti, by pulling on the left side around the alt key
<pitti> chrisccoulson: we also have porter boxes, you know..
<chrisccoulson> pitti - oh, i wasn't aware of that
<seb128> ie put a ruler or something under the keyboard and try to get the keyboard out with it
<pitti> seb128: ah, there's something like a clip there (and on the other side as well)
<seb128> vuntz, lying, take a penalty card
<seb128> vuntz, gnome-panel builds fine with gtk 2.19.6
<seb128> (tarball don't set deprecated flag on by default)
 * pitti chuckles about didrocks' gnome-session upload which documents changes to debian/changelog in debian/changelog :)
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> oupsss
<didrocks> sorry :)
<didrocks> that's because I'm only taking my third cup of coffee now
<chrisccoulson> lol ;)
<pitti> didrocks: don't worry, it's obvious it was meant to mean "new upstream release", it just looked funny :)
<didrocks> pitti: right, I just can say that I didn't know where my brain was when writing that. Autotyping… :)
<Nafai> Good morning
<seb128> hey Nafai
<pitti> didrocks: check with Julie?
<pitti> hey Nafai, good morning
<didrocks> pitti: I'll ask her when she will get back from work. She was even not speaking with me, I can't blame her unfortunately :-)
<didrocks> hey Nafai
<Nafai> Hey seb128, pitti, didrocks
<kenvandine> seb128, why are we staying with evo 2.28.x?
<seb128> kenvandine, oh come on
<kenvandine> 2.29 not ready for an LTS?
<pitti> RTFML? :-)
<seb128> not you too
 * kenvandine vaguely recalls hearing about this :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<seb128> I spent one hour writting a reply about that yesterday
<seb128> I don't fancy rewritting it there now
<kenvandine> ah... i haven't even opened evo today
<seb128> read ubuntu-devel-discuss
<kenvandine> i'll read it in a few
<pitti> kenvandine: good morning
<kenvandine> good morning :)
<seb128> but basically a lts is not the cycle to take a rewrite
<kenvandine> i assumed
<seb128> especially for a project like this one which not known to be bug free on code changes
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> kenvandine, good morning btw ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, just curious but why do you ask now? got people pinging you about it?
<kenvandine> no, i got an e-d-s crash at login
<kenvandine> and found the bug is filed upstream and fixed in 2.29.91+
<kenvandine> bug 477186
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/477186)
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, maybe we can backport the change?
<kenvandine> maybe... it is a pretty big patch
<seb128> ok maybe not then
<seb128> did you notice any issue out of having apport triggered?
<kenvandine> apport told me
<seb128> if that's only that no need to bother I would say, especially if that's a one every now and then
<kenvandine> yeah, i am surprised it is the first time i have gotten it
<kenvandine> maybe it was a google problem that evo just didn't handle well
<kenvandine> so we don't see it often
<seb128> could be
<kenvandine> let me see if the patch will apply
<kenvandine> i won't put much effort into it... but if we can fix it easily... for an lts... it would be nice :)
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, great work on libu1... i got a nice quote from directhex
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, " it's approximately as complicated to make a full music store as it is to make a "hello world" app, with the binding."
<seb128> kenvandine, rodrigo_: btw we need to solve the "nobody is looking at tomboy u1 bugs about sync issues"
<seb128> kenvandine, rodrigo_: what workflow would work for the ols team so somebody look at those?
<kenvandine> seb128, josh said he would subscribe the u1 hackers team to the tomboy package bugs
<seb128> subscribing somebody?
<kenvandine> they usually subscribe the team
<kenvandine> and they do a rotation
<kenvandine> so someone on duty everyday
<seb128> ok
<seb128> which team?
<kenvandine> i'll check up on it
<kenvandine> ubuntuone-hackers
<kenvandine> i think
<seb128> can I do that too? ;-)
<seb128> I will do that when I cross some bugs about syncing
<kenvandine> seb128, sure... go for it
<kenvandine> josh already committed to doing it... so if he didn't, just sub them :)
<seb128> ok ;-)
<kenvandine> i swear evo is getting slower at filtering
<kenvandine> i should really switch to procmail
<Nafai> I'd use procmail if I didn't use google apps
<kenvandine> Nafai, well gmail filtering is awesome
<kenvandine> but for canonical mail.... i don't have that luxury
 * Nafai nods
<didrocks> kenvandine: I don't agree with awesome as long as it can't filter in mail headers like "X-Launchpad…"
<kenvandine> didrocks, i guess i haven't tried filtering LP mail with it :)
<Nafai> didrocks: Agreed, there are features of procmail I miss in google
<didrocks> kenvandine: so, it either a "user issue" (fix it!) or it sucks :)
<didrocks> that's why on my TODO, I have to switch my ubuntu email to my canonical adress with procmail… But I always find something more important to do first :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> my favorite feature of gmail filtering is actually the preview display of matching mails
<didrocks> right, good to test, but still… no filtering on header, and consequently, lot of wrong positive in Launchpad :/
<LaserJock> I've not had much problem filtering using gmail
<LaserJock> on the other hand, I also took the approach that if I *have* to rely on filtering to keep sane I'm probably doing something wrong
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, assign them to me if you see them
<kenvandine> seb128, can you please sponsor lp:ubuntu/libubuntuone and lp:ubuntu/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<rodrigo_> seb128, who's watching them if not you?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, josh was going to add the team
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ah, ok
<rodrigo_> but add the team to *all* tomboy bugs, I guess?
<kenvandine> yup
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> rodrigo_, will do, I guess nobody is watching tomboy, I'm not I just looked to the open bugs while doing the tarball update
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, if we're going to watch them it's ok, but if you find any not being dealt with, assign it to me
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok thanks
<rodrigo_> seb128, if we wacth some non-sync related bug in Tomboy, who do we assign it back to?
<rodrigo_> ubuntu-desktop?
<seb128> rodrigo_, nobody
<seb128> just unsubscribe your team if it's not for you
<rodrigo_> hmm, and are they forwarded upstream?
<rodrigo_> although I think Sandy (tomboy developer) watched the Tomboy bugs in LP
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, so, the packages are done then?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, i think so
<kenvandine> lets see what seb128 says :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, cool!
<mvo> rodrigo_: that reminds me, it looks like my tomboy sync is not working because of "&" in the note title - its known AFAICS, when is the fix getting deployed?
<kenvandine> pitti, seb128: so are we ready to drop eog from ubuntu-desktop?
<pitti> where? what? why eog?
<rodrigo_> mvo, hmm, I think it's already deployed, let me check
<pitti> please not
<kenvandine> well... so f-spot --view becomes the default viewer :)
<kenvandine> i thought that was the plan
<pitti> kenvandine: I thought f-spot editing was the cheap replacement for gimp
<seb128> kenvandine, now way ;-)
<pitti> but f-spot is sloooooooooooooooooooow
<kenvandine> slow?
<kenvandine> ok... i thought that was the plan
<rodrigo_> mvo, no, not deployed yet, sorry, will be soon
<pitti> kenvandine: there's a work item to add an "edit" button to eog which would call f-spot
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> ah... ok
<kenvandine> cool
<pitti> kenvandine: I think desrt has that ready to upload, it was just waiting on f-spot
<kenvandine> f-spot seems ready
 * kenvandine hugs RAOF
<mvo> rodrigo_: thanks
<pitti> indeed! I'm eager to try it
<seb128> pitti, I did upload that eog change a week ago
<seb128> pitti, not working for you?
<pitti> seb128: ah, I wasn't paying attention then
<seb128> pitti, both side should be working in lucid
<pitti> ah, I removed mono the other day, thus I don't have f-spot installed
<seb128> eog has the edit button
<seb128> and f-spot does edit now
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, freedom hater :p
<pitti> so I don't have an edit button (which seems correct, I take it it checks for the existence first?)
<seb128> it does
<pitti> seb128: gthumb is not more or less free, but much better :) (SCNR)
<seb128> pitti, it's a gconf key feel free to change it ;-)
<seb128> pitti, /apps/eog/ui/external_editor
<pitti> oh, that's fine
 * pitti is a gthumb for browsing/viewing and gimp for editing type
<pitti> but I'll still test it on the current CDs, for curiosity
<chrisccoulson> i'd use gthumb if it stored metadata in the images
<chrisccoulson> but it doesn't, and f-spot does :)
<seb128> we have people complaining loudly about f-spot destroying datas
<chrisccoulson> really?
<seb128> ie changes some exif tag on import
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've never noticed that before
<seb128> and doesn't play nicely with timezone while doing so
<seb128> it's bug #175191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175191 in f-spot "f-spot changes timestamp in an incorrect way" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175191
<didrocks> pitti: do you plan to do a python-distutils-extra release soon? Would be nice to get the new python-mkdebian in lucid
<pitti> didrocks: oh, I thought I did already; I think last time I wanted to wait for testing migration
<pitti> didrocks: I upload it right now, sorry
<didrocks> pitti: no pb, I'm more than late for Quickly 0.4 already, it wasn't a blocker :)
<didrocks> thanks a lot pitti
<pitti> didrocks: done
<didrocks> pitti: schweet \o/ thanks a lot :)
<vuntz> seb128_: really, it builds fine with 2.19.6?
<vuntz> hrm
<vuntz> I guess I misread when some API was added
<seb128_> vuntz, yes
<vuntz> sorry about that
 * vuntz hugs seb128_ 
 * seb128_ hugs vuntz
<seb128_> np
<Riddell> kenvandine: libubuntuone1.0-cil for main or universe?
<kenvandine> universe
<kenvandine> Riddell, ^^
<kenvandine> Riddell, th
<kenvandine> +x
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128, ArneGoetje, bryceh, didrocks, kenvandine, tkamppeter, tseliot: team meeting in 18 minutes, right?
<pitti> rickspencer3: right; still wrapping up TB meeting
<tseliot> yep
<kenvandine> yup
<didrocks> yes
<rickspencer3> team meeting time?
 * tseliot nods
 * ArneGoetje is present
<ccheney> here
<seb128> hello
<didrocks> hey
 * pitti waves
<rickspencer3> sorry, just got off phone call
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-03-09
<rickspencer3> shall we begin?
<kenvandine> ready
<rickspencer3> first is outstanding issues from last meeting
<rickspencer3> there was 1
<rickspencer3> ACTION: pitti to drive "hiding X cursor" project
<rickspencer3> note that for me, the cursor does not spin
<seb128> I can't try
<pitti> I uploaded a first fix for that last Friday
<seb128> plymouth send me to vt1 at every boot
<pitti> I think it's not perfect yet
<rickspencer3> does anyone see the cursor spin or is it just the normal cursor for everyone?
<pitti> but it avoids the spinning cursor for me during plymouth
<ccheney> when do you see this cursor?
<didrocks> it's working for me. But still, the cursor appear early on plymouth
<ccheney> afaicr i don't see it
<rickspencer3> after GDM loads
<pitti> rickspencer3: hm, I don't see it at all during boot now; but I do see it between entering password and session start
<rickspencer3> yeah
<pitti> but that's not from gdm (where my patch already hides it), but from somewhere in GNOME that I didn't track down yet
<rickspencer3> pitti, so you feel that you have accomplished this, but needs a bit more polish?
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'd say "in progress" then
<ccheney> i probably see the same as pitti as i don't recall seeing it look wrong in any case
<kenvandine> i don't think it spins for me
<chrisccoulson> ooh, i nearly missed the meeting there
 * ccheney can test to see if it spins or not after the meeting
<rickspencer3> I'm not sure that we need to fix the non-spinning cursor after logging in
<ccheney> ok
<pitti> rickspencer3: I wasn't sure either
<pitti> rickspencer3: but I'd rather have it spinning than being "normal"
<rickspencer3> pitti, maybe after the meeting you can explain what the current status is, and I can check into whether it is "done" or not
<pitti> i. e. hide it or spin
<rickspencer3> I suspect it is
<pitti> rickspencer3: agreed
<rickspencer3> pitti, but it's for such a short period of time, I don't think it would help to spin it
<rickspencer3> okay
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to follow up with pitti regarding cursor at boot changes, determine if requirement has been met
<rickspencer3> next is partner update
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ?
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> for ubuntuone, user defined folders are now configurable in nautilus
<kenvandine> music store is still private beta, but i think will go public beta in a couple days
<kenvandine> after the current testers test the uploads we did this morning
<kenvandine> which include libu1 (with mono bindings) and the rb plugin
<kenvandine> DX is getting into a more quiet bug fix mode which is nice :)
<kenvandine> indicator-me should get the about me stuff fixed finally
<kenvandine> this week
<kenvandine> i think that is it for the partner update
<pitti> kenvandine: including hiding the twitter entry line?
<tkamppeter> hi
<kenvandine> pitti, oh... let me check on that
<kenvandine> dbarth wasn't very specific :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, you want that to be hidden if no microblogging accounts are set?
<kenvandine> i know the about-me stuff is on the list
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes; it's currently nonfunctional if you haven't
<kenvandine> there is a gconf key for that now
<rickspencer3> that seems wrong, indeed
<kenvandine> yup
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I assume there is a bug to track that?
<kenvandine> i'll make sure it gets done
<kenvandine> i doubt it
<kenvandine> i'll get one
<rickspencer3> I think a bug report appropriately prioritized would be a good way to track that change
<pitti> merci beaucoup
<kenvandine> there is a bug
<kenvandine> ok
<rickspencer3> great
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, all done with partner update?
<kenvandine> yup!
<rickspencer3> Riddell, Kubuntu update?
<rickspencer3> man, I never get coordinated with that guy
<Riddell> hi
 * rickspencer3 guilt
<Riddell>  * KDE 4.4.1 is in
<Riddell>  * Firefox KDE integration is in, yay, now only blocked on MIR bug 531848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531848 in kmozillahelper "kmozillahelper MIR" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531848
<Riddell>  * ARM images are now building, yay
<Riddell> * may switch to network manager plasmoid on advice of upstream, asking for widespread testing now * still waiting on new logo from canonical designers
<Riddell> done
<rickspencer3> oh good, glad Riddell is more organized that I am :)
<rickspencer3> thanks Riddell
<rickspencer3> how did the KDE update last week go?
<Riddell> the 4.4.1 update? no problems that I'm aware of
<rickspencer3> great
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> ccheney, mozilla status?
<asac> epiphany port still missing. rest of the stack is there .... stuck on the new gtk_entry_icon api
<asac> we discussed a way forward yesterday
<ccheney> tried out several methods to get the gtkentry bits backported they failed so talked with asac and got a new idea of what to do, implementing it today
<ccheney> see asac :)
<rickspencer3> ccheney, so one more day?
<Riddell> ah asac, how about that MIR?
<ccheney> rickspencer3: hopefully yea if this does work it shouldn't take more than another day
<ccheney> rickspencer3: and it sounds like it is a workable solution
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> time is now getting a bit tight on this
<rickspencer3> but I guess we can only continue to sit tight
<rickspencer3> ok
<asac> Riddell: have the source now ...
<rickspencer3> next is release status ... I'll turn the mic over to pitti in a moment
<rickspencer3> first:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-03-09/BugList
<rickspencer3> this is High and Critical assigned bugs
<asac> Riddell: lets talk offline after this meeting ;) (sorry i am out again)
<rickspencer3> I noticed that our cron job query does not have all the data needed to see what is targeted for the release
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to ask bdmurray about included targetedness of bugs in bug query
<rickspencer3> but in general, I do not feel like we are as organized about identifying the right bugs to fix as we could be
<rickspencer3> and of course, I have no solution to that :(
<rickspencer3> </soapbox>
<rickspencer3> ok, pitti go ahead
<pitti> ok, so just starting with bugs then
<pitti> as a refreshment for everyone, but also for our newcomers
<pitti> in general, we track bugs that we really must/want to fix for lucid as targetted bugs against lucid with an appropriate priority
<pitti> i. e. if you see a bug which falls into that category, please do "Target to release.." and select lucid, and a good priority
<pitti> if prio is high/critical, it becomes a release blocker, and falls onto the release team's radar
<pitti> everything below is "target of opportunity"
<pitti> important:
<pitti> - select an appropriate milestone
<pitti> - assign the bug!
<pitti> there's nothing more useless than a targetted unassigned bugs
<pitti> either assign it to someone where you know it's appropriate
<pitti> if in doubt assign it to canonical-desktop-team
<pitti> I monitor those
<rickspencer3> pitti, what should we do if someone assigns us a bug that doesn't seem quite right for us to fix?
<pitti> to complement that, please ensure that you filter bug mail to treat assigned/subscribed bugs high
<rickspencer3> like if someone assigned an xorg bug to kenvandine and an indicator bug to bryce?
<pitti> rickspencer3: then please unassign with a comment, and possibly tag it ct-rev (if it comes from QA)
<pitti> oh, then please just fix the assignee
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> but QA team (and others) just generally assign to c-d-t
<rickspencer3> but if you don't think it's a really bug do that ^ ?
<pitti> so if you do that as well, it falls into the very same workflow
<rickspencer3> thanks
<pitti> from my POV this has worked quite well for quite a while
<rickspencer3> that = unassign, comment, ct-rev tag?
<pitti> ^ right
<pitti> ct-rev isn't widely used, I believe
<rickspencer3> yeah
<pitti> so that's really optional
<rickspencer3> it never caught on, really
<kenvandine> what is the ct-rev tag for?
<pitti> it was meant to avoid having an unassigned bug pop up again on the QA radar
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> and getting it reassigned
<pitti> "canonical team reviewed"
<pitti> any questions about tracking bugs?
<bryceh> heh, forgot about ct-rev
<seb128> I feel we miss something there
<seb128> but I'm not sure it counts as a question
<pitti> seb128: go ahead
<seb128> well this workflow is fine to track blockers or fires or qa spotted bugs
<seb128> but I feel we have tons of very annoying bugs
<seb128> and that we should have an overview of those too
<pitti> target to lucid/assign/prio "low" or "medium" is for that
<seb128> so people know what to work on when they are out of blockers
<pitti> that's the "target of opportunity" category I mentioned
<pitti> i. e. everything which isn't high/critical
<seb128> I think we do a poor job at spotting what bugs ought to be fixed in those target of opportunity
<seb128> and don't valuate enough how fixing some non blocker bugs can impact on the user experience
<seb128> we have thousand of target of opportunity bugs
<seb128> we have no concrete metric or overview or anything to work on that list in a organized maner
<seb128> but that's just my feeling
<seb128> end of comment
<pitti> we have gravity now, and QA sending us quite a range of bugs
<seb128> sorry for being verbose ;-)
<seb128> that's great
<pitti> and of course everyone is invited and required to help out with that in their particular area of expertise
<rickspencer3> pitti, I think there was a suggestion in seb128's comment
<seb128> I still think we don't do any organize work around those tools
<rickspencer3> that we make some kind of goal setting
<rickspencer3> like have a burn down chart, or some % of a bug list to target, etc...
<seb128> I would like to see a chart counting like one hundred bugs we aim at fixing as time allow for lucid
<seb128> and see how much progress we can do through those
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128 may I suggest that seb128 work on that?
<pitti> well, if we target the bugs, then creating lists/charts/etc. is easy
<rickspencer3> seems good practice for preparing for temporary tech lead role :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> sounds great to me :)
<rickspencer3> seb128, sound okay?
<seb128> to me too!
<pitti> but the primary needle eye seems to be finding the right bugs
<seb128> yes
<pitti> not tracking them, etc. (since that's well understood and working IMHO)
<rickspencer3> ACTION: seb128 to generate a list of 100 "right" bugs to fix in Lucid
<seb128> pitti, right, the important part is to build that list
<pitti> ... with everyoen contributing to the list
<seb128> I've to admit I feel personnaly lost in the middle of the target of opportunity bugs
<rickspencer3> well, I would like to see some kind of criteria that builds that list
<seb128> and I'm not convinced the one I work one are the one I should be spending time on
<rickspencer3> but, I'll leave it to seb128
<seb128> one*s*
<rickspencer3> pitti, wrt release status ...
<pitti> seb128: do you think gravity/hotness is a good part of that metric?
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes, I've got plenty to say still
<rickspencer3> good
<rickspencer3> ga
<pitti> ok, so action for everyone, please target the bugs you think ought to be fixed
<pitti> then let's see next week what we have
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-desktop-team-ubuntu-10.04-beta-1.html
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> as you can see, we are a "tad" above the trend line
<pitti> we basically have until Thursday to get beta-1 stuff in
<pitti> I just closed two default-apps WIs, which are done
<rickspencer3> uh
<pitti> for us, the remaining thing there is to discuss the fate of pitivi
<pitti> (I'll discuss the other specs later on)
<rickspencer3> pitti, discuss that now?
<pitti> rickspencer3: you think we shouldn't?
<rickspencer3> no, I think we should
<pitti> I actually spent some two hours on pitivi on teh weekend to create some .avis from my parent's video cam
<pitti> it's crash-o-rama, and didn't import half of the clips, but at least I got the (admittedly very simple) task done
<rickspencer3> realy?
<rickspencer3> that surprises me, as I have not add issues like that
<pitti> team opinions for yay/nay?
<pitti> let's do a quick poll
<rickspencer3> I was firmly yay until pitti's crash-o-rama comment
<rickspencer3> hi bilboed-tp and komputes
<rickspencer3> all - these guys are pitivi upstream
<SEJeff_work> Has the latest gnonlin landed in lucid yet?
<pitti> well, apparenlty only some thread crashes all the time
<rickspencer3> and they are awesome and easy to work with
<seb128> pitti, 0.13.4 due tomorrow
<seb128> we will get the updates today with the pre-version
<bilboed-tp> what seb128 said
<nekohayo> rickspencer3, I've seen tons of crash bugs on launchpad that are on 0.13.3 and seem to be linked to the HAL thing
<bilboed-tp> pushing out a pre-release right now
<seb128> what we have now is outdated we can't really judge on those
<komputes> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> funny
<seb128> bilboed-tp, thanks for the good work btw ;-)
<pitti> rickspencer3: imports> yes, it refuses to import any clip which takes longer than 10s to index or so
<komputes> hi bilboed-tp, will be testing the new pitivi this week
<rickspencer3> it has been working well for me, and works with gtk-record-my-desktop, etc...
<komputes> (in lucid)
<nekohayo> and just look at this: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&target_milestone=0.13.4&product=pitivi
<pitti> looking forward to testing 0.13.4 then!
<didrocks> so, making some video mounting test on the following days? once getting the new version?
<nekohayo> (my point is: huge amount of bugs fixed since 0.13.3)
<seb128> yes
<bilboed-tp> gimme 5mins and the 0.13.3.2 pre-release tarballs will be out
<pitti> the import bug was easy enough to work around, too (update timeout to 600 s)
<rickspencer3> pitti, may I suggest that everyone makes a video or two this week, and discuss again next week?
<kenvandine> i can
<pitti> so, my proposal was to keep it in beta-1, and go with it barring major catastrophes
 * kenvandine has some video of the kids needing editing :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok
<nekohayo> pitti, the import bug is fixed in 0.13.4
<pitti> nekohayo: sweet
<seb128> pitti, +1
<nekohayo> with recent gstreamer packages
<nekohayo> afaik.
<twi_> yup
<seb128> we have uptodate gstreamer
<seb128> or will be soon
<rickspencer3> the pitivi team is lucky that we work from home, or I would be hugging them all right now
<twi_> and gnonlin, a new release was pushed today
 * bilboed-tp scratches head
<nekohayo> hahaha
 * komputes chuckles
<pitti> rickspencer3: sure, more testing is always good :) WDYT about the proposal?
 * pitti assumes "yes"
<kenvandine> yes
 * bilboed-tp makes pre-release depend on latest gst-plugins-good just to be sure
<rickspencer3> pitti, yes
<seb128> bilboed-tp, we have .21
<seb128> should be ok ;-)
<pitti> ok, great
<pitti> before beta-1, review  status of pitivi and decide about its fate (keep): DONE
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti :)
<bilboed-tp> seb128, yes
<pitti> so, that leaves some f-spot editing UI review for djsiegel, which sohuld be fine
 * rickspencer3 refrains from bringing up 7 TODO work items for gdm setup that are still on the burndown chart
<rickspencer3> pitti, more for release status?
<bilboed-tp> seb128, if you have all releases from the past 3 days, then it's all good. you just need to make sure gnonlin 0.10.15 from a couple of hours ago goes in
<djsiegel> pitti: say what?
<pitti> djsiegel: your two WIs in https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-default-apps
<seb128> bilboed-tp, no worry I've that under control
<pitti> so, next thing
<bilboed-tp> seb128, thx
<pitti> chrisccoulson: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-services-settings-window
<djsiegel> pitti, ok
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you have time/motivation/etc. to check this this week?
<seb128> bilboed-tp, np, thank you for the work you are doing ;-)
<pitti> or should we cut it?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i don't think i'll have the time to look at that this week. the rest of my week is going to be taken up by xulrunner 1.9.2 transition now
<pitti> seb128: same question about https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-gdmsetup
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, let's cut it then
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> pitti, :-(
<rickspencer3> :(
<rickspencer3> this is a very unfortunate cut
<rickspencer3> but we have to do what we have to do
<pitti> really?
<pitti> services-admin is somethign to shoot yourself into the foot IMHO
<pitti> seb128: well, if you really want to get it back, I'll work on it tomorrow
<rickspencer3> pitti, right, if it's not all tweaked and tested by now, better to drop it
<komputes> pitti: are you suggesting dropping the development of a new gdmsetup in lucid? :(
<didrocks> I think the "prevent autologin for user using encryption for their home" is needed and can be quick to do.
<seb128> pitti, my ":-(" was for gdmsetup, I hate not having a way to turn off login sound
<rickspencer3> for gdm setup, I think we would be better served helping the gdm setup community project get into universe
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, it's a show blocker for users in public places
<seb128> like students who go to the library
<pitti> the "cut" so far was for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-services-settings-window
<komputes> seb128: or offices
<pitti> seb128: yes, I agree
<rickspencer3> yes
<seb128> I can't believe we will get a lts without a way to make your computer silent
<seb128> it seems such a trivial requirement for lot of people
<pitti> seb128: so, do you want to work on it this week, and I take some of your gnome updates/other work? or want me to work on gdmsetup?
<seb128> but *shrug*
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'd like to be able to disable the login sound with a baby in the room next door
 * ArneGoetje has a "Mute" key combination on his laptop for this.
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> pitti, I will look at it tomorrow and keep you updated
<pitti> seb128: I'm not at all attached to services-admin, but I am to gdmsetup..
<seb128> same here
<pitti> seb128: merci; please let me know if I can help out with updates, etc.
<seb128> I don't care about services-admin, I don't think normal users know or care about those
<pitti> kenvandine: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-social-from-the-start
<rickspencer3> seb128, what's the status of hte GM setup tool that community created?
 * kenvandine prefers normal users not have it
<seb128> pitti, we are done with updates but thanks
<rickspencer3> pitti, hold on, I'm not quite done with gdm setup, I think I am not in agreement with seb128
<kenvandine> pitti, just the exception stuff i want, and i should be able to start working on it tonight
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's an hackish pygtk tool running undo sudo and calling gconftool commands
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, so let's keep it on the list then
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> rickspencer3, out of disliking the design it probably does the job
<kenvandine> pitti, it is important
<rickspencer3> so it's not suitable for universe to fulfill the use-cases you bring up
<rickspencer3> ?
<komputes> pitti, well the way to disable a service/job (upstart) atm is renaming a file, correct? We truely do need a graphical way of doing this which is non-destructive...
<pitti> kenvandine: right, but time is running out; beta freeze is in two days..
<kenvandine> i know... i know
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's fine for universe I guess
<kenvandine> pitti, i'll do my best :)
<pitti> komputes: you really oughn't to disable most upstart jobs
<rickspencer3> does it fulfill the use cases?
<seb128> rickspencer3, still having to find it to be able to have a quiet computer is a slap in the face for users
<seb128> rickspencer3, supposed they ever find it in the middle of 18000 binaries yes
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'd rather add two more buttons to our gdmsetup (which we know to work) than switching to an entirely different tool
<rickspencer3> seb128, have you added the mute feature to gdm setup now?
<seb128> pitti, he doesn't suggest switching I think, just to have a tool in universe which does that
<seb128> rickspencer3, no
<seb128> rickspencer3, which is why I ":-(" before
<pitti> seb128: hm, but nobody will find that, or have it when needed..
<rickspencer3> right
<komputes> pitti: examples of daemons users want to disable simply include openssh-server, proftpd, apache etc, I understand and agree most system services don't need to be touched by users
<rickspencer3> hold on, one thing at a time
<pitti> komputes: right, those aren't upstartified yet
<rickspencer3> komputes, the start up services UI is out of scope now
<bilboed-tp> seb128, 0.13.3.2 pre-release tarball available here : http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/pitivi/0.13/
<seb128> bilboed-tp, thanks
<komputes> pitti: right, but we expect users to know the diff between an upstart job and a a script run through SysV scripts
<rickspencer3> I don't see how we can have a hope of delivering something that doesn't cause way more problems than it solves
<komputes> rickspencer3: that's too bad :(
<rickspencer3> komputes, I agree
<pitti> djsiegel: please add your review comments to the bottom of the whiteboard (not into the work item); just set the WI to "done" after review
<rickspencer3> but delivering on time and with quality is an important feature
<rickspencer3> let us back up and making a running start at this in Lucid + 1
<rickspencer3> for gdm setup, I propose that seb128 discuss off line and see if we can negotiate a way forward
<seb128> ok
<rickspencer3> I feel that any work we do now is throwing good money after bad
<didrocks> still, we allow people to choose a user for autologin even if they have an encrypted partition. Once you've done that, you're screwed, the only solution is to reboot in recovery mode and change the custom.conf file with a CLI editor…
<rickspencer3> pitti, are you agreeable about delegating gdm setup discussion to seb128 and I?
<pitti> rickspencer3: sure, that's fine
<pitti> I just wanted to point out that time is running out :/
<rickspencer3> didrocks, that sounds like a bug
<pitti> then, the remaining big thing is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-dx-integration
 * rickspencer3 considers time to have already run out ;)
<rickspencer3> pitti, kenvandine had to step away
<pitti> I think some WIs are actually done
<pitti> boot: get the plymounth plugins in?: TODO
<pitti> like that
<rickspencer3> these work items to be seem to reflect that he has done some good planning
<pitti> application indicator: other apps in best community effort: TODO
<pitti> and that's a pretty pointless WI anyway
<pitti> so I think there's some noise here
<pitti> so I think it's much fewer WIs for beta-1 than it seems at first sight
<rickspencer3> pitti, would you like to work with kenvandine to clean up that noise?
<pitti> I'll discuss with Ken when he comes back, and try to clean up a little
<pitti> snap :)
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> "theming: the design team will have theme tweaking or a new theme to get in lucid: TODO"
<seb128> is probably a DONE too
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> yeah, probably :)
<pitti> </release status>
<rickspencer3> pitti, thanks for driving us in such an organized manner
<pitti> rickspencer3: mike back to you
<jcastro> pitti: you can done "other apps in best community effort", we got like 3 good ones out of it
<rickspencer3> and also for tolerating my clockwork-like predictability in freaking about about finishing out the release
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> rickspencer3: which is not totally unjustified -- time is running out for bug fixing as wel..
<rickspencer3> let's finish out real quick with a reminder ...
<rickspencer3> Guadec is coming up!
<rickspencer3> the organizes asked me to remind everyone that papers are due in 11 days
<rickspencer3> and to encourage everyone to submit if they want to
<rickspencer3> also, I put the mailing list on the wiki
<rickspencer3> if you want to, you can subscribe to that mailing list and look for opportunities to help
<rickspencer3> if you are wondering if you should go to guedec, submit a paper, etc...
<rickspencer3> please get me offline and we can discuss, but the answer if probably "yes" if you are at all intersted :)
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<seb128> no
<rickspencer3> great
<rickspencer3> that's a warp
<rickspencer3> a wrap too
<rickspencer3> :)
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks
<pitti> thanks everyone
<rickspencer3> komputes, so .. now that the meeting is over ...
<didrocks> thanks everyone
<komputes> rickspencer3: yessir
<rickspencer3> so, the services configurator thing
<rickspencer3> I get the sense that you are passionate about this
<rickspencer3> so I'm a bit bummed that I feel I need to take a hard line against more development in Lucid in taht area
<komputes> rickspencer3: we do what we can, right?
<komputes> I understand that, it just bothers me that these won't make it into Lucid
<rickspencer3> komputes, would you like to take a leadership role in this area for Lucid + 1?
<chrisccoulson> realistically, is it worth investing any significant efforts in the gnome-system-tools / system-tools-backends stack?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, well, that's the means
<komputes> rickspencer3: Not a developer, so not particularly. I don't think I would be the best person suited to do that.
<rickspencer3> the end is "can users tweak the services running on their 'puters in a graphical way"
<rickspencer3> komputes, ok
<rickspencer3> well, feel free to start a blueprint or comment on one if it is created
<chrisccoulson> or "do users need to tweak the services running on their 'puters in a graphical way"?
<komputes> rickspencer3: I'm subscribed
<chrisccoulson> i thought not, but i got some stick when i initially disabled services-admin
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, that's a good question
<rickspencer3> good discussion for UDS ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think so
<komputes> rickspencer3: we should def. bring it up at UDS
<chrisccoulson> i don't see much point in the tool really, but it seems a lot of people disagree with me there ;)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, right, so we should give everyone a chance to express their opinions, and then make a good group deciscion
<rickspencer3> basically, UDS is made exactly for this kind of thing :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, agreed
<komputes> rickspencer3: I was going to ask (and maybe seb128 knows something about this) We spoke about disabling startup/shutdown sounds, but whats the status/direction of Sound Preferences, Sound themes, and Custom sound effects.
<rickspencer3> komputes, startup and shutdown sounds will be enabled by default
<rickspencer3> the current debate is about how to allow users to disable them
<rickspencer3> seb128 wants to add functionality to gdm setup
<rickspencer3> I think it's too late to do that work
<komputes> rickspencer3: that's fine, my question was concerning  Sound themes, and Custom sound effects
<chrisccoulson> are we talking about the gdm startup sound, or the login sound
<chrisccoulson> ?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, tbh, I don't know
<chrisccoulson> it's already possible to disable the latter in gnome-volume-control
<rickspencer3> komputes, I don;
<komputes> chrisccoulson: I think they were talking about the GDM drums sound in the meeting
<rickspencer3> t know abotu that either
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, whatever makes sound on boot you can't stop
<seb128> I think you can deal with the desktop sound from the gnome-media capplet
<seb128> or mute those there at least
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that works (i disable the login sound already)
<seb128> we just don't have an UI to make gdm silent
<seb128> which is a fail
<komputes> rickspencer3, seb128: The reason I bring it up is because the gnome-volume-control is a mess IMO
<seb128> rickspencer3, I'm not sure if you opposed to turned that off by default btw?
<seb128> rickspencer3, or you were speaking about the session sounds?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i suppose the sticking point for the GDM one is that the configuration is stored in gconf for the GDM user?
<seb128> komputes, you are welcome to talk to the design team about redesign it
<seb128> redesigning
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<komputes> seb128: any oparticular individual(s)
<seb128> no
<seb128> but saying that the current one is not good doesn't bring us forward
<seb128> we need suggestions and a design of something better
<komputes> seb128: oh I do have a list of improvements, btw
<komputes> I'm not just sating it's bad and that's it... :)
<seb128> too late for lucid but I'm happy to consider those for next cycle
<komputes> okidok
<seb128> can you build a list and send it to me by email or something?
<komputes> seb128: will do that now
<seb128> or register a spec about adressing those
<seb128> thanks
<komputes> seb128: ok
<rickspencer3> djsiegel, thanks for updating the f-spot work items
<rickspencer3> if you have specific comments, feel free to add them outside the work item area
<kwwii> seb128: did you see the ubuntu-mono icon update info (from #dx a while ago?)
<seb128> kwwii, no sorry, being busy with phone calls and meeting for some hours
<seb128> kwwii, I probably overlooked it, looking now, thanks
<kwwii> seb128: right, I assumed so - you are a very busy man ;-)
<seb128> kwwii, we all are ;-)
<seb128> kwwii, on it now
<kwwii> indeed ;-)
<kwwii> seb128: excellent thanks!
<seb128> np
<seb128> thank you fixing all those bugs, you are the other rocking art team people who send patches too ;-)
<kwwii> I am going to sneak off and get take-away chinese for dinner, bbiab
<seb128> kwwii, have fun
<kwwii> seb128: I think we still have a *lot* of bugs to fix ;)
<seb128> indeed
<kwwii> sladen sent an email to the design list today asking why there are 68 open bugs about the themes
<seb128> but still good to see a first round of bugs closed ;-)
<kwwii> yepp
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> who broke g-s-d? ;)
<Laney> is that what's broken loads of stuff in my session today?
<Laney> Displays, gtk theme, sounds, ...
<chrisccoulson> i've just seen 2 new crash reports in my inbox, since the update
<chrisccoulson> Laney - yes, g-s-d crashing will do that
<chrisccoulson> i haven't upgraded yet though
<Laney> ah, fun fun
<Laney> nautilus: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<Laney> x lots
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, g-s-d doesn't crash here
<Laney> in .xsession-errors
<chrisccoulson> Laney, those messages suggest Xorg crashes
<chrisccoulson> s/crashes/crashed
<Laney> I restarted it and nothing doing
<Laney> it didn't visibly crash
<Laney> shall I just start g-s-d?
<chrisccoulson> Laney, please try that
<Laney> oh, it's already running
<chrisccoulson> ah, so that's not your issue then
<chrisccoulson> i guess i'll just have to wait for the retracer on the new crash reports
<Keybuk> seb128: I'm going to have to uninstall gnome-screensaver!  I need to *work* on my machine!
<Keybuk> </plymouth related humour> :p
<Laney> I wonder what's going on here then
<chrisccoulson> Keybuk, that issue should be fixed already
<chrisccoulson> (the lock dialog hanging)
<chrisccoulson> i assume that's what you're referring to?
<seb128> Keybuk, the gnome-keyring issue?
<seb128> Keybuk, has been fixed yesterday morning european time
<Keybuk> lies
<Keybuk> it just happened to me
<Keybuk> right now
<seb128> you maybe didn't restart your session since?
<Keybuk> on a machine I installed TEN MINUTES AGO
<seb128> urh
<seb128> what gnome-keyring package version?
<seb128> what iso did you use to install?
<Keybuk> (just checking it didn't get installed from an older image)
<seb128> there at least 6 users who confirmed the fix to work on the bug
<Laney> oh, gsd wasn't configured
<seb128> so if you have still an issue open a new bug
<seb128> Laney, ?
<chrisccoulson> Laney- ?
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<Keybuk> ah, there wasn't an iso this morning
<Laney> I've a locking bug
<Laney> and I guess it happened in the middle of my dist-upgrade
<Laney> should really trace that one
<Keybuk> seb128: there is, indeed, an update available to that package
<Keybuk> la la la
<Keybuk> I shut up now :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw bug #535206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535206 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535206
<seb128> Keybuk, ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I get that crash at every autologin since today
<seb128> chrisccoulson, have you seen that before?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i just noticed the 2 new bug reports
<chrisccoulson> i haven't recreated yet though, but i haven't updated everything
<chrisccoulson> just doing that now
<Laney> no crash here
<seb128> Laney, using autologin?
<Laney> no
<seb128> it doesn't crash on normal login
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's weird
<chrisccoulson> that's why i couldn't recreate it then
<Laney> alright, that's useful info then
<seb128> as a workaround and log out and back in
<seb128> otherwise I've no alt keys working due to g-s-d crashing
<Keybuk> as a workaround, suspend then resume
<Keybuk> X will crash anyway, so you'll have a new session ;)
<Keybuk> *or* just leave plymouth installed
<Keybuk> then X will crash the first time you press ENTER :p
<chrisccoulson> lol. seems like we are coming up with lots of new ways to crash X
<Keybuk> which is deeply ironic, since there's less of X to crash
<bryceh> Keybuk, it's the same amount, just that half's in the kernel now
<bryceh> which makes crashes even more fun than before
<chrisccoulson> brb, restarting
<Sarvatt> stty -F /dev/tty7 -isig fixes it here :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no gsd crash for me :-/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, with autologin?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i tried with auto login
<seb128> ok, weird
<chrisccoulson> my panel applets were rearranged though ;)
<seb128> it might be fixed with the g-s-d update
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you are running the gnome-panel update which should fix that bug?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, but i wonder if my config was already messed up from before the upgrade
<seb128> let's see if you get the issue again
<seb128> I will try to reboot soon for g-s-d
<seb128> kenvandine, there is a new empathy, can you do the update for lucid?
<kenvandine> oh there is? sure
<kenvandine> i didn't get an email...
<kenvandine> i see it
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> will do
<seb128> kenvandine, thank you
<kenvandine> np
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #460144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460144 in notify-osd "nm applet doesn't close notification when it is obsolete" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460144
<seb128> or rather bug 530041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530041 in network-manager "Network-manager is not using the "replace" hint in notify-osd (dup-of: 460144)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530041
<seb128> ups that one is a duplicate
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - want me to take a look at that one?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you think you could review MacSlow's change for that issue and get it in lucid?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sorry I was jungling with things and I think I deleted that email
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<seb128> kenvandine, do you still have it?
<seb128> kenvandine, was the change in the email or did mirco give a bug number?
<kenvandine> one sec
<seb128> kenvandine, can you bounce the email to chrisccoulson and me too?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> sending
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks too ;-)
<kenvandine> ok, i bounced it to both of you
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> bratsche, bug #535238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535238 in gtk+2.0 "Doubleclick on menubar doesn't maximize window" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535238
<seb128> bratsche, is that something which you think makes sense?
<seb128> diner time, bbl
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh btw just thinking about it
<seb128> I do boot the laptop docked with lid closed
<seb128> that might have to do with the g-s-d crash
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - ah, i can try it like that too
<seb128> I don't think I get it in undocked scenario
<seb128> I was just thinking about it whiling eating
 * seb128 goes back to dinner ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe... dinner is good for debug thinking :)
<bratsche> seb128: I'm not sure.  We can't emulate all the features of the titlebar.. like, we're not going to be able to popup the right-click menu.
<bratsche> seb128: So let me think about this one.
<seb128> bratsche, I'm happy to close it, I think we should not waste efforts on it we are other issues to fix for lucid
<seb128> like real bugs
<seb128> ;-)
<bratsche> seb128: Yeah, I feel the same way. :)
<seb128> ok, good, will close the bug
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> re
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you look at the g-s-d crash yet? if you didn't no need to bother I will look at it now
<seb128> vuntz, did you get echos about a crasher in your gnome-panel update when using the menus to start softwares?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've not had a chance to look yet
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I've found it I think
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it crashes on any resolution change
<seb128> just using the xrandr capplet is enough to make g-s-d crash
<seb128> I'm about to try a fix
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that's strange. i can change resolutions here
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you have several keymaps configured?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's crashing in libgnomekbd
<chrisccoulson> no, only 1
<seb128> I think it's the keyboard layout indicator
<czajkowski> evening
<seb128> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> seb128: ello
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - what theme are you using?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, radiance
<seb128> chrisccoulson, shouldn't make a difference
<chrisccoulson> oh, i just made it crash switching through the themes now
<didrocks> time to go to bed
<didrocks> seb128: I'll get back on update track tomorrow morning
<chrisccoulson> 'night didrocks
<didrocks> thanks, you too chrisccoulson ;)
<didrocks> good luck with g-s-d!
<chrisccoulson> right, brb, moving to the lounge for the rest of the evening
<seb128> didrocks, 'night
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<RAOF> Good morning.
<seb128> hey RAOF
<RAOF> Good evening seb128 :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, wb
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=612341
<ubottu> Gnome bug 612341 in Indicator "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> chrisccoulson, got the crash fixed upstream and in lucid now
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - my panel applets are rearranging more than ever now :-/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, :-(
<chrisccoulson> the indicator and notification area keep swapping on every reboot now
<seb128> annoying bug
<seb128> does anybody get the crash when using menus issue?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i can recreate that now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh nice
<chrisccoulson> only with the main menu rather than the menu bar
<seb128> chrisccoulson, where do it crash?
<seb128> oh, get it too
<chrisccoulson> one second, i'll try and trigger it again with some debug symbols
<seb128> vuntz, ^
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, bryceh, RAOF (no robert_ancell *sniff*)
<chrisccoulson> Riddell - still there? would you mind processing xulrunner binaries through NEW?
<rickspencer3> Easter edition?
<chrisccoulson> please :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I can do that
<rickspencer3> Eastern edition, even
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - awesome :)
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Sure.
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Sure.
<RAOF> We can have an Easter edition, too, if you'd like.  I'm always up for some chocolate!
<rickspencer3> I think bryce wanted to start joining Eastern Edition to synch up with RAOF
<rickspencer3> but not sure he remembered that ;)
<rickspencer3> in fact, I see he was at the Euro Edition
<rickspencer3> so never mind
<rickspencer3> anyway
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-03-09
<rickspencer3> I updated the wiki with the irc log and some notes for each section
<bryceh> hi
<rickspencer3> hi bryceh, sorry to distrub you
<bryceh> I'm here, just thought the meetings were at 3pm pacific not 2
 * bryceh fixifies
<rickspencer3> okee dokee
<rickspencer3> hi robert_ancell
<Riddell> chrisccoulson: I take it xulrunner doesn't breach feature freeze?
<rickspencer3> we started the Eastern Edition, if you would like to join us
 * robert_ancell gets caught in the spotlight trying to slip into the back row silently
<rickspencer3> hehe
<chrisccoulson> Riddell - not sure about that. it's part of the ongoing work to handle the new firefox support model...
<RAOF> Riddell: Xulrunner?  Are we getting another update?  Is this going to change the xulrunner nano version?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, vuntz get the crash too so maybe don't hurry trying to debug it or you will dup work ;-)
<Riddell> RAOF: I've no idea.  I don't even really understand what xulrunner is.
<rickspencer3>  xulrunner is a project that asac made up to pad his activity reports
<chrisccoulson> heh
<rickspencer3> it is not a framework for running xul apps
<RAOF> Nor is it a javascript library, nor an embeddable web browser widget.
<rickspencer3> ok
<RAOF> The fact that people have tried to *make* it these things is one reason why webkit is cheered :)
<rickspencer3> RAOF, TheMuso did you get a chance to read over the wiki?
<chrisccoulson> lol
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: yes
<rickspencer3> ok
<RAOF> Um, are the IRC logs duplicated?
<rickspencer3> duplicated?
<rickspencer3> did I paste them in twice?
<RAOF> Hm. maybe not.  I just got half way down and it seemed to start again!
<rickspencer3> uh
<rickspencer3> very weird
<rickspencer3> I guess the wiki mangled it
<rickspencer3> in any case
<rickspencer3> let's run through the agenda real quick and get an audio update from TheMuso
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Nothing to report this week, other than massive bug trawls.
<rickspencer3> and then mention Lucid + 1 xorg maintenance real quick (wherein RAOF covers for bryceh)
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, ok, that comes up a bit in the adenda
<rickspencer3> so let's rock
<rickspencer3> first was following up in the xcursor from last week
<rickspencer3> so pitti made good progress
<rickspencer3> there is no spinning xcursor
<rickspencer3> however, there is a cursor so you can click on the GDM greeter
<rickspencer3> and this is visible while the desktop loads
<rickspencer3> I don't know if the requirements is met, so I will try to find out tomorrow
<rickspencer3> so thanks to pitti for that
<rickspencer3> for Partner update
<rickspencer3> nice to have the user defined folders
<rickspencer3> so now you can sync folders through U1 by picking any folder in Nautilus
<rickspencer3> this works for sharing too I assume
<rickspencer3> so nice they delivered that
<rickspencer3> in terms of the U1 control panel, they scoped back the work and delivered more or less the final control panel
<rickspencer3> music store is coming along
<rickspencer3> I guess they will leave private beta in a matter of days
<rickspencer3> for Dx, they are in bug fix and tweak mode
<rickspencer3> so not expecting any significant changes from them
<rickspencer3> any questions about partner update?
<TheMuso> no
<RAOF> Are we going to try to get directhex's U1MS plugin for Banshee in for lucid?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I suspect that is bound for universe or something
<rickspencer3> but I haven't been tracking that specifically, so don't exactly know
<rickspencer3> kenvandine would be a good person to ask
<rickspencer3> ok, you can read the Kubuntu update, not sure I have any context to add there
<rickspencer3> Riddell and Kubuntu team are doing a great job as usual
<rickspencer3> so, release status
<rickspencer3> here's a biggy
<rickspencer3> I kicked off this session with my usual song and dance that I don't have a good feel for the problem areas, what bugs are important, etc...
<rickspencer3> so then pitti described how to get a bug on the release team radar:
<rickspencer3> 1. target it to a release
<rickspencer3> 2. set it to High or Critical
<rickspencer3> 3. *assign* it to someone
<rickspencer3> RAOF, have you been introduced to our bug tracking processes by pitti yet?
<rickspencer3> (how we manage bugs in the end game?)
<RAOF> Not formally, no.  We've done the work-items bit, but not bug tracking.
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> RAOF, may I ask you to follow up with pitti to get the scoopage directly from him the next time you overlap?
<RAOF> Ok.
<rickspencer3> great
<rickspencer3> but it's pretty much what I said
<rickspencer3> so assign a bug to canonical-desktop-team and pitti or I will assign to an engineer
<rickspencer3> if you get a bug assigned to you that you don't you are the right person to fix it ...
<rickspencer3> assign it back to c-d-t
<rickspencer3> seb128 then brought up "what bugs to fix"?
<rickspencer3> especially non-release blocking bugs
<rickspencer3> so he volunteered to make a list of 100 bugs really worth getting fixed
<rickspencer3> and then we can drive that list to zero
<TheMuso> right
<RAOF> Sounds good.
<rickspencer3> this is not something we have had in the past
<rickspencer3> I think he means this in addition to the release critical bugs
<bryceh> RAOF, btw for X, in addition to those keep an eye on bugs tagged 'lucid'
<RAOF> bryceh: Right.  Those are the ones that have been confirmed to apply to lucid, right?
<bryceh> RAOF, lot of times people don't nominate X bugs except for the stable distro so that gives us a way to bubble up ones that may be relevant for us for the development release
<bryceh> RAOF, righto.  It should be a superset of "bugs we care about" so be aggressive at pruning them
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so moving on to blueprints
<rickspencer3> we officially punted the service settings window
<rickspencer3> but there was some discussion about GDM options
 * rickspencer3 looks at robert_ancell
<rickspencer3> basically, I feel that it's too late to do work here, and rather we should we should take the GDM setting app developed in the community and get that into universe
<rickspencer3> but some people think ...
 * rickspencer3 looks at seb128
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, agreed
<rickspencer3> that it's important to have the ability to mute start up sounds so you can use your 'puter in public without disturbing others
<RAOF> I agree; that's important.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I am inclined to let seb128 pick off these sound ones he cares about, so long as we also get the other tool into universe
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, thoughts?
 * seb128 reads log
<seb128> rickspencer3, I would argue we should turn the gdm sound off by default
<rickspencer3> seb128, no
<seb128> rickspencer3, I think you do care about session sounds
<rickspencer3> as I saidL
<seb128> login and logout
<RAOF> What you *really* want, rather than an option to make the *next* boot silent is some way to make *this* boot silent.
<seb128> not the gdm beep
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yes, the universe proposal appears t to have stalled, I'll chase up with the dev
<rickspencer3> 1. this totally screws bling peole
<seb128> rickspencer3, we could activate it with accessibility in casper
<rickspencer3> 2. we need to discuss such a change with design team and such
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok, I though 2. was about the session sounds
<seb128> not the gdm beep
<rickspencer3> beep?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, I think it's feasible to make the login sound configurable.  We just need to break a bunch of freezes
 * bryceh hits mute key
<seb128> or bling
<rickspencer3> I don't want to put changing the default experience on the table
<seb128> whatever is the short sound played when you arrive on gdm
<rickspencer3> this is something we need to bring to UDS and discuss with designers, etc...
<TheMuso> THe login ready sound
<rickspencer3> seb128, that drum beat?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> that's the only issues
<seb128> other sounds you can configure from GNOME
<seb128> issue
<rickspencer3> seb128, I know that you advocate turning that off, but I don't want to change the default experience now
<seb128> I think we do a mistake
<rickspencer3> I understand your position on this
<seb128> but well your call
<seb128> I think a lot more people get embarassed about this sound than people annoyed by not having it
<rickspencer3> seb128, how hard is it for you to add this option to the default GDM settings dialog?
<seb128> anyway changing the default if off the table you said
<rickspencer3> a check box "play sound on start up"?
<seb128> rickspencer3, I don't know yet, will chat about it with robert_ancell after meeting
<SEJeff_work> seb128, I agree actually
<seb128> rickspencer3, the issue is that currently we change gdm server settings
<rickspencer3> seb128, I will take an action to bring this up with designers/sabdfl
<seb128> ie things in gdm.conf
<seb128> that settings is in the gconf database for the gdm user
<seb128> and I'm not sure we have an handy way to write settings for an another user
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks, appreciate, sorry to be annoying about this one
<rickspencer3> seb128, I really don't think I am going to flex on this though, so please discuss with robert_ancell if you can get an option in instead
<rickspencer3> ok, let's move on
<seb128> rickspencer3, right, I don't count on a change for the default setting there
<seb128> we will get a change it or the feature cut by end of week
<rickspencer3> seb128, right ... but I am willing to flex to let a little more work go because I know that you think this is very important
<seb128> if the feature is cut I will make sure we get the other tool in universe and document it in some way
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok, cool
<rickspencer3> I wonder if I could write a little python cli tool
<rickspencer3> $gdm-sound disable
<rickspencer3> or:
<rickspencer3> $sudo  gdm-sound disable I guess
<seb128> the only issue is the user change
<rickspencer3> ok, let's take that offline
<seb128> right, I can hack a checkbox in gdmsetup in one hour which does that
<rickspencer3> but we'll figure something out
<seb128> but that would display a gksudo prompt
<rickspencer3> meh
<rickspencer3> seb128, is a gksudo prompt so bad?
<rickspencer3> will it prompt for the gdm user or something?
<seb128> well the tool is using policykit would be nicer to make use of that too
<seb128> but I guess gksudo could be an option
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok
<seb128> will talk with pitti and robert_ancell about that option
<rickspencer3> would be faster, I guess
<rickspencer3> so let;s talk guadec
<seb128> I will keep you updated tomorrow
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<rickspencer3> we'll work out a good compromise
<rickspencer3> Guadec, TheMuso, RAOF, bryceh, any of you planning to attend?
<TheMuso> No
<rickspencer3> I already assume that robert_ancell and seb128 will be camping out
<rickspencer3> waiting for it to open
<RAOF> I wasn't, no.
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> ok
<bryceh> rickspencer3, wasn't planning on it
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, please note some facts on the wiki
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, what link?
<rickspencer3> for instance, if you are interested in helping, you can join the mailing list, and there will probably be things passing through there
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-03-09
<rickspencer3> End in 11 days
<rickspencer3> Gnomey things go ahead and get a paper ready
<rickspencer3> Feel free to subscribe to the list and volunteer: http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/subscribe/guadec-list
<robert_ancell> oh, yes, saw that
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so papers, submit them
<rickspencer3> mailing list, join it
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> last item of business ...
<rickspencer3> Lucid + 1 and xorg maintenance
<rickspencer3> so I broke the news to RAOF last night that I am going to ask him to step up and cover for bryceh
<rickspencer3> while bryceh is on rotation to Launchpad
<rickspencer3> tbh, I was a bit surprised to see RAOF back here this morning ;)
<RAOF> Eh, it's only one of the foundations of the desktop.
<TheMuso> heh
<rickspencer3> anyway, I told RAOF that bryceh would lead planning for Lucid + 1, but I asked RAOF to lead execution for Lucid + 1
<RAOF> No biggie ;)
<bryceh> hehe
<TheMuso> I will be around in RAOF's hours, so if he can take care of the debian/git side of things, I'm happy to sponsor uploads.
<rickspencer3> thanks TheMuso
<RAOF> Thanks.
<rickspencer3> very apropos, because I also told RAOF that the desktop team would rally and generally help out
<rickspencer3> so I guess the next step is for RAOF to track all the xorg stuff at UDS and then we can complete a bryceh -> RAOF hand off there
<rickspencer3> bryceh, RAOF, seb128 how do you want to handle this going forward?
<rickspencer3> (I ask seb128 because he will be tech lead for Lucid + 1)
<seb128> (no strong opinion I guess it's mainly up to RAOF and bryceh but handing things over at UDS by letting RAOF lead xorg track seems good)
<rickspencer3> ok
<RAOF> I'll kick off by getting better acquainted with the full breadth of bryceh's current jobs.  Getting some ati hardware would be good, too - then I'd have at least one piece for each of the major drivers.
<bryceh> having RAOF lead the tracks works for me
<rickspencer3> bryceh, can you take the lead on setting out and planning the sessions?
 * RAOF will need work out exactly what that entails :)
<bryceh> raof, now you understand my recommendation to pick up ati hw earlier ;-)
<rickspencer3> it seems a bit much to expect RAOF to be able to predict what sessions will be needed
<bryceh> rickspencer3, okie
 * bryceh bwahahahas
<tkamppeter> rickspencer3, hi
<rickspencer3> RAOF, leading sessions entails ensuring that decisions are reached and documented
<rickspencer3> hi tkamppeter
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> so with that, shall we conclude the longest Eastern Edition ever?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Ok.  That seems reasonable.
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, i was going to ask about featured apps...
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, ok
<rickspencer3> ga
<robert_ancell> is everyone happy with the list mvo has put up?
<rickspencer3> which list specifically?
<robert_ancell> I suspect we want to add one or two more
<robert_ancell> the ones in the software centre in the current lucid
<rickspencer3> you mean actually implemented?
<rickspencer3> sweet
<robert_ancell> tup
<robert_ancell> yup
<rickspencer3> I don't like eclipse being in there
<robert_ancell> I would drop eclipse
<rickspencer3> it's a totally old version of eclipse and we don't support the plugins properly
<rickspencer3> users are much better off going to the source for that :(
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, otherwise, so long as the gimp is in there, I think we're ok :)
<RAOF> :)
<bryceh> rickspencer3, I think the upstreams represented in that list view it as a nice kudo
<rickspencer3> bryceh, are you referring to eclipse?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, one thing we could do to capitalize on it is for packages that didn't get included, to specify the criteria (like in terms of specific bug reports) they'd need to meet.  Might motivate some work to make more apps well suited for ubuntu.
<rickspencer3> bryceh, sure
<robert_ancell> cheese, homebank, stellarium, gnome-do, deja-dup, eclipse, gimp</SCPkgname>, inkscape, blender, audacity, gufw, frozen-bubble, fretsonfire, pingus, moovida, liferea, arista, gtg, freeciv, supertuxcart, chromium-bsu
<rickspencer3> I never thought of that benefit, that folks would want to get in there
<bryceh> rickspencer3, nope, feedback was regarding gtg and pioneers specifically, but it's a general observation
<RAOF> Does that give the impression that fixing those bugs *will* result in them being added to the list, and if so, does that mean that the featured-apps list will increase without limit?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, list is fixed in size, to add a new one you have to remove an old one
<bryceh> RAOF, I don't think so, but might be worth thinking through just in case
<rickspencer3> glad to see inskape in tehere
<rickspencer3> that is some truly awesome software
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, ok
<rickspencer3> I think I really like it
<rickspencer3> great job!
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> that's a wrap I guess
<rickspencer3> thanks all!
<TheMuso> np
<RAOF> And now it's coffee time :)
<robert_ancell> and now it's breakfast time <rumble>
<rickspencer3> RAOF, TheMuso, robert_ancell shall me move the meeting to an hour later?
<TheMuso> Doesn't bother me if we do.
<RAOF> 9am is fine for me, but 10am is equally fine.
<rickspencer3> well, you all sounded so desperately hungry and in need of coffee ;)
<seb128> I'm sure it's a plan to try to do after those annoying europe guys go to bed ;-)
<seb128> +it
<Nafai> seb128: :)
<RAOF> Oh, I'm not in need of coffee.
<RAOF> I've been up since 7 for a GNOME Do dev meeting; that makes this an excellent time for coffee :)
<RAOF> Woot!  Gapless branch merged to banshee trunk.
 * TheMuso is up[ at 6:30 to go for a walk and do some other exercise, adn starts at 8:30 so any time from 8:30 suits me. :)
<seb128> what is with everybody there and banshee? ;-)
<RAOF> “There”?  You mean, in .au?
<seb128> no, on this channel ;-)
<seb128> but usually it's mostly the mono team guys and jcasto
<seb128> and bratsche
 * Nafai uses Rhythmbox
<Nafai> for no particular reason, really
 * RAOF uses Banshee because it was more obvious how to turn on paranoia mode for CD ripping than in Rhythmbox
<RAOF> And by “turn on” I of course mean “patch the code”
<seb128> lol
<RAOF> Mmm.  Youtube extension in trunk now, too.  I wonder precisely what that actually does :)
<crimsun> seb128: WRT bug 532095, we carry the same patches as Fedora's pulse. The only difference that affects this symptom is that we disable flat-volumes at runtime via a system-wide conffile. Further, I can use another mixer app, pavucontrol, to unlock the channels and have separate manipulation work correctly. However, my next step is to actually compare code between g-v-c and see whether it's DTRT WRT unlocking the channels 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532095 in pulseaudio "Changing left/right balance in sound-preferences changes the output volume slider" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532095
<crimsun> However, if someone else wants to chase it first, that's great. I'm quite busy at work for several more hours.
<seb128> crimsun, thank you for coming back about this, I doubt I will have a look to that tonight it's getting late and still have some uploads I want to do
<seb128> I might try to have a look tomorrow if you didn't comment before
<seb128> I don't really know a lot about pulseaudio though and I'm not sure which part of the stack should be doing the unlocking so I will have an hard time to argue with upstream
<seb128> I also guess they will reply that we should be using flat-volume
<crimsun> well, I'll certainly ask the OR to enable it in ~/.pulse/client.conf and see if that resolves the issue
<crimsun> if it does, the bug indeed has a pulse component, but that doesn't imply g-v-c is entirely without blame -- particularly because pavucontrol does the right thing.
<bratsche> RAOF: What's gapless branch?  Is that to keep the tracks playing smoothly with no gap in the sound in between?
<RAOF> Exactly.
<bratsche> Fucking hot!
<RAOF> To make concept albums work.
<bratsche> Another reason to use Banshee!
<bratsche> Take that, seb128! ;)
<bratsche> haha
<RAOF> Well, rhythmbox has had gapless playback for a couple of Ubuntu releases ;)
<bratsche> Will that be in Lucid, or is it later?
<bratsche> Oh, damn.  I take it back then.  I never knew, because it's been forever since I used Rhythmbox.
<RAOF> I think the plan is that Banshee 1.6 *will* get into Lucid.
<seb128> bratsche, rhythmbox has that for like 2 years ;-)
<bratsche> seb128: I suck. :)
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> it's not enabled by default though is it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't think it is no
<bratsche> All the great stuff isn't enabled by default.  Same with compiz sync-to-vblank. :)
<bratsche> hehe
<RAOF> It had a big shiny “experimental” flag on it for some time.
<RAOF> bratsche: compiz-sync-to-vblank would be more awesome if the X stack had decent sync-to-vblank :)
<chrisccoulson> excellent, gnome-screensaver bug reports submitted via apport will now list all the session idle inhibitors :)
<bratsche> RAOF: Well, it's built into the Intel driver these days so compiz doesn't need to do anything.  But now I turned it on for my desktop with nvidia hardware, and I guess the nvidia board is just fast enough that it doesn't really hurt the performance noticeably.
<bratsche> seb128: Hey, do you have any particular set of gtk bugs that are on your radar that are somewhat important to you and/or Ubuntu?
<bratsche> seb128: ted was suggesting that I try to ask David for half a day a week to work on stuff like that.
<seb128> bratsche, not off hand but I can get you a list tomorrow
<seb128> bratsche, one thing would be the extensible layout thing but that's not trivial
<bratsche> No rush, I haven't asked David about it yet or anything.
<seb128> like having labels rewrapping on geometry changes
<seb128> but that's not for lucid
<bratsche> Yeah.
<seb128> we have some fileselectors focus or behaviour issues which would be nice to fix
<bratsche> Ugh. :)
<bratsche> But yeah, cool.. there seem to be issues with that sometimes.
<seb128> mvo really wants this speedup change for software-center
<seb128> I think he pinged you about that
<bratsche> Yeah but I already asked kris about that and he said no way.
<seb128> the have listview have an almost fixed mode
<seb128> well maybe no way for the specific change
<bratsche> Right.
<seb128> but what about adding an extra mode or option doing that?
<bratsche> There's an issue with the file selector that's been affecting Banshee for a long time, and I posted a patch but I couldn't seem to get a review for it.
<seb128> which issue is that?
<bratsche> Err, actually federico commented on it and I guess I never followed up on it.
<seb128> bratsche, are you interested in any gtk bugs? or specific class of issues?
<bratsche> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=557689
<ubottu> Gnome bug 557689 in GtkFileChooser "In 'select folder' action, filechooser doesn't work when you first create the window" [Normal,New]
<seb128> bratsche, right, that's the one I was thinking too
<seb128> it's annoying for file-roller too
<seb128> and probably it other places
<bratsche> seb128: Pretty much anything.  I just saw another release of gtk+ come out today and noticed that once again I didn't contribute to it at all, and a year ago I had patches in every release that came out.  I want to be more active again. :)
<Riddell> chrisccoulson: xulrunner-1.9.2 accepted, xulrunner 1.8.1 about to be removed
<chrisccoulson> Riddell, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> Riddell, there is no 1.8.1 is there?
<Riddell> chrisccoulson: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner
<Riddell> due to die from bug 516932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516932 in vegastrike "removal of packages depending on python2.5" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516932
<seb128> bratsche, bug #181788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181788 in hundredpapercuts "File chooser not working in current folder" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181788
<chrisccoulson> RIddell - oh, i didn't realise that. thanks
<seb128> I guess it's the fileselector issue
<seb128> or bug #80755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 80755 in gtk "extracting doesn't work right when the location entry is displayed" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80755
<seb128> bratsche, in any case you fixing gtk issues++ ;-)
 * bratsche reads
<asac> xf86Resources.h
<asac> tjaalton: bryceh: any idea where that might be coming from?
<bryceh> asac,  dpkg -S help with that?
<asac> bryceh: i dont have it ;)
<asac> but i have source wanting it
<bryceh> packages.ubuntu.com says it was provided in xserver-xorg-dev in karmic
<bryceh> but in lucid not so much
<asac> hmm. any idea what happened?
<asac> what replaces it?
<asac> my source also wants: xf86RAC.h
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-10
<bryceh> git 4b42448a2388d40f257774fbffdccaea87bd0347 in xserver dropped it
<bryceh>    xserver: remove RAC/resource handling code.
<bryceh>     
<bryceh>     This changes the ABI, but since the video ABI is at 6 already
<bryceh>     it should be fine.
<bryceh>     
<bryceh>     driver changes are in the pipeline after this.
<bryceh>     
<bryceh>     Signed-off-by: Dave Airlie <airlied@redhat.com>
<bryceh> there isn't an explanation why... maybe redhat is doing it just to make your life harder asac ;-)
<asac> bryceh: have a link to that commit?
<asac> want to check the driver changes landed afterwards
<asac> so i might figure how to port this ;)
<asac> e.g. would like to see "driver changes are in the pipeline after this."
<bryceh> asac, I'm just looking in the git tree on my hd, but you should be able to locate the commit via cgit.freedesktop.org
<bryceh> asac, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg-announce/2009-September/001008.html
<asac> ok checking
<asac> thanks
<bryceh> some adjacent commti messages:
<bryceh>       dix/resource: fix use after free in resource code with DRI
<bryceh>       pci: add support for pci is boot vga call.
<bryceh>       xserver: remove RAC/resource handling code.
<bryceh>       sbus: fixup for rac removal
<bryceh>       ddx: fix xf86Config.a generation
<bryceh>       parser: make libxf86config_internal.la not installed.
<bryceh> asac, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg-devel/2009-July/001527.html
<bryceh> asac, rationale appears that the pci rework stuff had broken this anyway a few releases back, and since there were no complaints about that they decided to remove the code entirely
<asac> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati/commit/?id=21a621c297ac71c65c239ea960c38706e718b91c
<asac> one example ;)
<asac> that doesnt do much ;)
<asac> +#ifndef XSERVER_LIBPCIACCESS
 * asac needs to find some driver that made more extensive ues of it
<asac> what version are we at?
<asac> ok i think i got the idea
<asac> bryceh: is there a good template package to use to package up a driver?
<asac> video
<bryceh> asac, I usually start from the -intel driver.  It tends to be the best maintained
<bryceh> it's got a lot of extraneous stuff that might not be necessary for an arbitrary driver
<bryceh> the -vesa driver is useful for comparison there, as it is more minimalist
<asac> kk
<asac> will check those out
<asac> just want to ensure stuff gets installed in right place for now ;)
<asac> and then pray :-P
 * bryceh nods
<maxb> Hi. Where do I register my vote for PLEASE PLEASE PUT THE WINDOW BUTTONS BACK ?  Thanks :-)
<lifeless> gconf-schema ? :P
<bryceh> maxb, not here
<maxb> Well yes, I realise moaning about it on IRC is unproductive, but this seems about the right place to know where, if anywhere, a useful tally is being kept
<rickspencer3> maxb, this channel is for the developers who are putting together the distro
<rickspencer3> try #ayatana maybe
<maxb> ok
<rickspencer3> maxb, you are welcome to hang out here, but we just trust the design team to do their job, and we do ours ;)
<kenvandine> RAOF, the libu1 mono bindings are staying in universe for now
<kenvandine> but he plans to finish the banshee store plugin for lucid
<RAOF> kenvandine: Sweet.  Given banshee itself is in universe, I wouldn't expect anything more.
<kenvandine> he tested the bindings by writing a store in 10 lines of C# :)
<RAOF> Hurray for good bindings and powerful languages :)
<RAOF> I wonder if I should spend a week doing development on this netbook.  I'd be much, much more likely to care about performance.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> didrocks: you rock! http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/20100310-max-netbook.png
<pitti> didrocks: the bg cache finally works \o/
<desrt> you cats gonna make your 10s goal?
<pitti> desrt: getting there
<desrt> pretty sweet
<desrt> 15s is already a very huge improvement
<desrt> won't go unnoticed by the press :p
<pitti> desrt: regular desktop is at 16.5, mostly because of compiz
<pitti> desrt: if you enable metacity, it's probably more like 14
<desrt> either way, a marked improvement from the days of 40
<pitti> desrt: but that's only on this atom processor; ogra's laptop boots in 8 :)
<pitti> absolutely, yes
<desrt> pretty cool stuff
<desrt> btw: i hope you come to my 3 security-related sessions :)
<pitti> desrt: I will! the umask thing, and such, right?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> they just got marked for uds-m the other day
<desrt> which i think is all that's needed to get into the schedule?
<pitti> for now, yes
<tjaalton> "ureadahead terminated with status 5"
<tjaalton> that happens on the uni computers I'm working on, and it slows down the boot considerably :/
<tjaalton> well, running fsck every time probably kills it..
<tjaalton> happens on my laptop as well
<tjaalton> or does ureadahead rely on having /var on the same fs as root?
<didrocks> good morning
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<seb128> good morning there
 * seb128 wonders what this guy is doing tagging and untagging tons of bugs
<didrocks> good morning seb128
<didrocks> seb128: I'm working on file-roller and gnome-screensaver
<seb128> didrocks, ok thanks
<seb128> I'm trying to not touch packages out of the pitivi update I did this morning
<didrocks> ok :)
<seb128> I need to review and milestone bugs
<seb128> so we know what to work on next
<didrocks> seb128: good luck on triaging those :)
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> seb128: looks like a buggy auto-triaging script from the kernel team
<seb128> how are you today?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, yeah, that was my though too now after reading some of those ;-)
<pitti> a little stressed, since there's still so much to do for beta-1, but that's fairly normal
<seb128> I feel less stressed this week
<seb128> now that dx delivered features on time and the artwork landed
<seb128> but still pretty busy indeed ;-)
<seb128> pitti, can we chat for a few seconds about gdmsetup and login sound?
<seb128> pitti, our issue there is to set settings for an another user
<seb128> pitti, do you think it would be acceptable to have a small binary setuid gdm write this only gconf key installed?
<seb128> pitti, then we wouldn't have to deal with priviledges changes in gdmsetup
<pitti> seb128: why couldn't this be set through d-bus by the gdm-binary server, like all the other settings?
<seb128> because it's not a server setting
<seb128> gdm.conf is written by the server and in etc
<seb128> but greeters settings are gdm's gconf database
<seb128> the greeter is a graphical ui running as gdm user
<pitti> right
<pitti> seb128: but gdm still has a session dbus running, etc.
<pitti> so couldn't the server just do the gconf call as "gdm"?
<pitti> seb128: with a suid gdm binary, everyone could change server settings without any authentication
<seb128> hum, maybe for the server writting in gconf
<seb128> > everyone could change server settings without any authentication
<seb128> no
<seb128> the binary would only be writting this 1 gconf key
<seb128> and server settings are not in gconf
<seb128> they are in gdm.conf in etc
<seb128> the only settings in gconf are the gui ones
<seb128> ie theme, sound effects
<seb128> nothing concerning security or the server
<pitti> seb128: so you think it wouldn't be feasible to call gconftool (perhaps with --direct) from gdm-binary for that?
<seb128> we really have 2 different components there
<seb128> pitti, I didn't think about that before, but it should
<seb128> pitti, I bounced you an email from robert_ancell
<pitti> seb128: obviously we should avoid linking gdm-binary against libgconf, but a mere g_spawn_async seems rather harmless?
<seb128> pitti, we were discussing about that small hackish way
 * pitti reads
<seb128> but we though about putting it in a small wrapper
<seb128> not in gdm server itself
<seb128> but I don't see any reason why it could be done in the server
<pitti> setuid for scripts doesn't work, right (by their nature)
<pitti> seb128: with that, the gdm-binary d-bus interface could just grow a new SetGconfOption() method, then we can reuse that for other settings in the future?
<seb128> well I really wanted to do that in an elegant way
<seb128> rather than calling g_spaw sudo -u <user> gconftool
<seb128> but right
<pitti> seteuid(gdm); g_spawn_async(); seteuid(0), but yes
<pitti> seb128: another alternative: just add LoginSound to custom.conf, and if it's not there, use gconf? would that work?
<pitti> I'm not sure whether the simple-greeter reads custom.conf
<pitti> or just the gdm-binary
<seb128> I don't think the greater does no
<pitti> ok
<seb128> thanks for the suggestion
<seb128> I will have a look to add the method in the server rather than a wrapper
<pitti> seb128: could the server just write the updated gconf file directly?
<pitti> we already ship gconf xml files in packages, after all (which isn't any better architecture wise)
<seb128> would be a bit tricky to get right
<pitti> /var/lib/gdm/.gconf.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml
<seb128> the config can contain any tweak
<seb128> we have to detect if this key is already set
<pitti> yes, true
<seb128> and change the right part of the xml
<pitti> gconftool --direct sounds like the least evil method to me so far, I think
<seb128> pitti, well, we write to an user config, not to the system one, I'm not even sure we need --direct
<pitti> seb128: usually there's no gconfd running for gdm
<pitti> seb128: I guess it wouldn't terribly hurt to launch one (dbus-daemon is running, after all)
<pitti> seb128: --direct would break if you have a running session (with gdmsetup) and a running greeter in another X, of course
<seb128> I hate the current gdm gconf use
<seb128> it's se annoying
<seb128> we also have a bug about user changes being overwritten on upgrade
<pitti> ah, because we ship the verbatim .xml file, indeed
<pitti> seb128: that's actually an issue -- it would revert the gdmsetup login sound change as well
<seb128> but we use a different directory
<pitti> so perhaps we do need a new gconf search path after all
<pitti> oh, we do?
<seb128> /var/lib/gdm/.gconf.defaults
<seb128> we write there
<seb128> not in .gconf
<seb128> and we have a /var/lib/gdm/.gconf.path
<seb128> "# distribution default values
<seb128> xml:readwrite:$(HOME)/.gconf.defaults
<seb128> "
<seb128> I bet it needs to be readonly
<pitti> ah, good
<seb128> I will check on that
<seb128> the readwrite might make user wants to land there too
<seb128> rather than in .gconf
<pitti> yes, rw sounds dangerous for files shipped in .debs
<seb128> wants -> changes
<czajkowski> aloha
<seb128> hey czajkowski
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson!
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, good thanks. how are you?
<czajkowski> seb128: do you sleep or what timezone are you in!
<seb128> czajkowski, I do sleep and I'm in Europe
<seb128> chrisccoulson, good, thanks!
<seb128> czajkowski, I don't sleep enough some days though ;-)
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson, czajkowski
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<czajkowski> seb128: oh I'm the same!
<czajkowski> didrocks: morning
<czajkowski> today I'm on implementation and someone has added new code to the system and broken a lot of stuff on me >:(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I still get g-s-d crashing on boot :-(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's a different bug than the libgnomekbd one
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, that's not good. only with the keyboard indicator?
<seb128> the crash I get seems similar to bug #522639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522639 in gnome-desktop "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_bg_draw()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522639
<chrisccoulson> oh, you're not using nautilus to draw the desktop?
<seb128> I do I think
<seb128> at least it's running and I get the nautilus context menu and icons there
<chrisccoulson> that's strange :-/
<seb128> #2  0x00f8d515 in draw_color_area (bg=<value optimized out>, dest=0x658,
<seb128>     rect=0x2d1) at gnome-bg.c:759
<seb128> No locals.
<seb128> #3  0x00f91044 in draw_color_each_monitor (bg=0x821e800, dest=0x81b8b98,
<seb128> ......
<seb128> #6  0x07af2209 in ?? ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libbackground.so
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> could it be a race on autologin?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<seb128> it sucks that g-s-d crash on any of its .so crash
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, possibly. i don't normally use autologin. that might be why i've not seen it
<seb128> it means it's not very robust with bugs in random libs
<seb128> like libgnomekbd
<seb128> or libxklavier
<seb128> or whatever you don't always care about but takes themes, etc down
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's a bit of a pain sometimes
<seb128> pitti, oh, thanks for fixing that glib unit bug
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: IIRC, the check of nautilus is done at the beginning of gnome_bg_draw() function in g-s-d plugin. Weird that it continues…
<didrocks> (draw_background() function in g-s-d)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm a bit confused by that
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you know how gnome-power-manager is meant to deal with brightness keys that control the brightness in hardware?
<chrisccoulson> i notice that my brightness keys change the brightness in multiple steps
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it should just read the current brightness and do the notification bubble, but not actually change the brightness
<chrisccoulson> and if i stop gnome-power-manager, i can still control the brightness, but just in lesser increments
<chrisccoulson> ah, it's actually changing the brightness here too
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't sure how that was all meant to work though, but it sounds like gnome-power-manager is doing the wrong thing then
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is your's using hal?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no, mines using xrandr
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, I don't actually know whether there's a brightness_in_hardware counterpart for this
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. so that could be a limitation of the xrandr interface then
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it might be related to /sys/module/video/parameters/brightness_switch_enabled
<pitti> but I'm not sure whether that's actually relevant for xrandr
<chrisccoulson> ah, if i set that to "N", then it stops the hardware control
<bryceh> only a small subset of hardware supports doing brightness via xrandr at the moment afaik
<chrisccoulson> and gnome-power-manager is doing small increments now
<pitti> if that's the file which indicates that, then perhaps g-p-m should check that one
<pitti> bryceh: right
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll chat with hughsie and see what he thinks too
<chrisccoulson> what does rhythmbox build-depend on xulrunner-dev for?
<chrisccoulson> there doesn't seem to be any binary dependencies
<pitti> chrisccoulson: perhaps in the past one of the music stores used that to display web sites?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'm not sure. i'm trying a build now without the dependency
<chrisccoulson> i can't see any check for it in configure.ac either
<chrisccoulson> so, that might be an easy transition ;)
<milanbv> chrisccoulson, pitti: mind talking about services-admin once again? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> milanbv, i might struggle to find the time to talk about it this morning ;)
<milanbv> chrisccoulson: depends on what you plan to do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: rhythmbox, it is,was for the some firefox plugins for i<somthing>
<milanbv> if you just want to reenable services-admin, it should take only a few minutes
<milanbv> no need to make a release specially for that
<milanbv> else it might be worth discussing longer :-)
<pitti> milanbv: what do you currently do with init.d scripts? what with upstart scripts?
<pitti> and how do we make sure that the user can't disable vital system services?
<milanbv> pitti: we support init.d scripts just as before, and ignore upstart jobs
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - librhythmbox-itms-detection-plugin.so?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess so
<milanbv> the only change is that we hide dummy init.d scripts that link to upstart jobs
<pitti> milanbv: does that filter out init.d scripts which symlinks ot /lib/init/upstart-job?
<milanbv> and we hide vital services using a list that I've just updated
<pitti> ah, good
<milanbv> pitti: yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it seems to not be required for a while though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's probably a leftover
<seb128> chrisccoulson, reading git log
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's still being built
<seb128> well but it doesn't require xul apparently
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that makes sense. it built fine without it anyway ;)
<seb128> the build-depends is a leftover
<chrisccoulson> cool, i will remove that then
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> brb
<seb128> re
<seb128> rodrigo__, tomboy 1.1.4 is in lucid already since yesterday
<seb128> chrisccoulson, let me know if you need sponsoring for something btw
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you should really apply for main uploads ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i will apply soon :)
<rodrigo__> seb128, ah, cool!
<asac> mvo on vacation?
<asac> hmm
<dpm> hi seb128, I've noticed that the Evolution desktop entry does not load translations, even if they are present in the .mo files and the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain field is correct on the .desktop file. Any idea what this could be?
<dpm> Also, I notice on http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/392424/ that there are now [Compose Shortcut Group] and [Contacts Shortcut Group] sections with Name fields. It's the 10_desktop_shortcuts.patch. Can these be made translatable?
<seb128> dpm, what entry?
<seb128> the indicator one or the menu one?
<seb128> dunno about 10_desktop_shortcuts.patch check with kenvandine and ted
<dpm> seb128, the menu one. ok, for the rest I'll check with them
<seb128> dpm, is the title translation in your langpack?
<dpm> yes
<dpm> the domain is correct in the .desktop file, and the translations are in the .mo file
<dpm> I've just noticed this recently, it used to be translated some days ago
<seb128> is it correct in /usr/share/applications/desktop*cache?
<dpm> let me check...
<seb128> I guess it's again a gnome-menus cache issue
<seb128> it might not like the recent dx addtions to the desktop entry
<dpm> in /usr/share/applications/desktop*cache the entry is in English
<seb128> can you open a bug on gnome-menus?
<dpm> sure
<pitti> dpm: assign it to me, please
<dpm> ok, thanks seb128 and pitti :)
<dpm> ok, it's bug 535650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535650 in gnome-menus "Evolution desktop entry does not load translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535650
<seb128> dpm, pitti: it's probably a desktop-file-utils issue rather
 * pitti -> lunch
<seb128> pitti, enjoy
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<dpm> no worries, I'll open a new task, then
<seb128> dpm, don't
<seb128> dpm, one task is enough, pitti will reassign if required
<dpm> ah, oops
<seb128> dpm, when the task is wrong the way is to change it, not to add a new one
<seb128> dpm, otherwise you keep mail spamming people subscribing the the wrong task which is still there
<dpm> I see, sorry about that.
<seb128> np
<seb128> it's only a detail
<seb128> let the bug as it is now
<seb128> we will pick it from there
<dpm> thanks seb128, it's good to know that for the future
<tseliot> pitti: do you know why the keyboard layout goes back to en-us when I vt switch?
<seb128> tseliot, is that a new issue?
<tseliot> seb128: no, I don't think so. It's been there for a while
<seb128> ok good
<seb128> just checking is what not due to the patch I uploaded yesterday
<tseliot> no, definitely it wasn't caused by anything uploaded today
<seb128> ok thanks
 * seb128 lunch
<asac> seb128: whats the status of the last upload gnome batch?
<asac> something is out of sync for ur for > 24h ;)
<asac> wonder if you had some build failures or something in your inbox
<asac> ok ogra said it should be fine in 1h
<asac> ;)
<ogra> it built
<ogra> its just the publisher being behind on arch: any
<seb128> asac, we are pretty much done with updates
<seb128> asac, well there is still a new gtk coming today most likely though
<asac> ok
<asac> can you upload that EOD=
<asac> ?
<asac> ogra needs to fix somthing he can only test ;)
<asac> with consistent archive
<seb128> asac, ok
<seb128> I will upload tomorrow rather if you want
<seb128> we are not in an hurry
<seb128> let me know when you are done with your testing
<asac> seb128: its better to have it built over night than over da
<ogra> seb128, well, i only need the ubuntu-netbook task installable to debug an apt hang
<asac> y
<asac> so tonight would be great ;)
<ogra> yeah, EOD would help
<seb128> ok, works for me
<ogra> i wont work tonight :)
<asac> cool ;)
<chrisccoulson> right, me -> lunch
<chrisccoulson> pitti - you didn't update bzr when you uploaded gnome-python-extras ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is there a bzr?
<pitti> oh, argh
<chrisccoulson> there is
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'll fix it, sorry
<chrisccoulson> pitti - no worries, i'm fixing it now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'd already pushed some new changes, and tried to upload
<chrisccoulson> and i got a rejection ;)
<pitti> tseliot: oh, it does? in X you mean?
<pitti> tseliot: or on the VTs?
<tseliot> pitti: using the VTs
<tseliot> it works well in X
<tseliot> Ctrl+Alt+F1 gets me to tty1 with a US layout
 * tseliot -> lunch
<pitti> tseliot: that sounds related to the plymouth code which replaced loadkeys.sh
<pitti> tseliot: do you get it when you purge plymouth?
<vish> WOW , first time _ever_ i'v seen seb128 comment on a blog :)
<vish> or maybe its because i dont read blog comments often ;p
<seb128> vish, it's because I've been asked to put my comment there :p
<vish> hehe  ;)
<SEJeff_work> What was the technical decision to stick with the old xf86-video-intel driver in a LTS?
<SEJeff_work> vs the one where they've fixed a lot of bugs and done a lot of work on which was recently released? Lack of testing bandwidth?
<pitti> SEJeff_work: is there a newer version than 2.9.1?
<SEJeff_work> Yes, 2.10
<SEJeff_work> 2.10 removes userspace modesetting and the giant bunch of code that goes with it.
<pitti> SEJeff_work: ah, bryceh just reenabled UMS in the last upload, since apparently KMS still causes problems in some setups
<SEJeff_work> pitti, But that means we get the driver from last September which is 6 months old already. Thats a decade in oss development :/
<pitti> I don't know more about the plans, sorry
<SEJeff_work> thanks
<pitti> SEJeff_work: tjaalton and bryceh might have an opinion/existing plan, though
<tjaalton> SEJeff_work: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-x/2010-March/000822.html
<SEJeff_work> tjaalton, Right, but it seems like you'll be rebasing any fixes. Not so great from a LTS perspective even with 25 kernel devs on the 2 kernel teams: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/commit/?id=8ae0e44e42db645abe6d385f561260d2ae4a1960
<SEJeff_work> thanks tjaalton
<tjaalton> most of the fixes will be to the drm code anyway
<SEJeff_work> Hopefully so. Lucid is looking great so far
<kklimonda> seb128: should I tag somehow bugs related to the change of tooltip background in new theme?
<seb128> kklimonda, no, is there that many of those?
<seb128> kklimonda, I only know about vino and rhythmbox so far
<kklimonda> seb128: I don't know - I've just found about vino and I'm using this theme for less then 24 hours ;)
<seb128> that's a known issue
<tseliot> pitti: ah, so plymouth is overriding the layout?
<pitti> tseliot: I'm not sure, I just know that when plymouth is on, loadkeys.sh doesn't run
<pitti> or runs differently, or something
<tseliot> pitti: I'll ask Keybuk about it, he should know what's happening
<tseliot> pitti: BTW what is it that calls loadkeys.sh?
<pitti> tseliot: I think /etc/init.d/keyboard-setup from console-setup package
<pitti> through setupcon perhaps?
<tseliot> ok, thanks
<Riddell> what's the difference is between indicator-applet and indicator-messages?
<seb128> Riddell, one is an applet, ie a widget, the other one is a service
<seb128> Riddell, indicator-sound, indicator-me, indicator-session are services
<seb128> they all dock into the applet to be rendered
<seb128> Riddell, ls /usr/lib/indicators/3
<seb128> Riddell, what are you trying to figure exactly?
<Riddell> seb128: what kopete-message-indicator should recommend to users
<Riddell> am thinking it's  Recommends: plasma-widget-message-indicator | indicator-applet
<seb128> seems about right to me
<Riddell> thanks
<seb128> np
<tseliot> Keybuk: do you know why when we use plymouth, loadkeys.sh doesn't run?
<Keybuk> tseliot: yes, because you can't load keys while a splash screen is running
<Keybuk> Colin is working on that whole issue
<tseliot> pitti: ^^
<tseliot> Keybuk: good to know. Thanks
<pitti> tseliot: thanks
<Keybuk> it's the whole issue where if the vt is in KD_GRAPHICS or K_RAW things don't work out
<tseliot> ah
<pitti> . o { GTG is awesome }
<seb128> pitti, do you know if plan to test rebuild lucid and when?
<pitti> seb128: that already happened several times
<pitti> I don't know the schedule for the next ones, though
<seb128> pitti, I expect quite some drawback due to gtksealing
<pitti> seb128: oh, what's that?
<seb128> pitti, http://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/UseGseal
<seb128> pitti, things like http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=8c8cf192d861a1a6c202624ee0b4c0ff43077080
<seb128> will probably be required on quite some source
<seb128> pitti, it only breaks for things which turn use of deprecated api as errors but by experience there is a bunch of those in the universe
<pitti> ah, so all the GTK_FOO_BAR() macros are direct access
<seb128> yes
<pitti> I see
<seb128> and they want to stop that for gtk
<seb128> gtk3
<seb128> so they add accessor functions instead
<seb128> and deprecate the direct access on the way
<seb128> usually fixing builds is trivial but we should aim at building at list of things broken early
<seb128> pitti, do you think that's worth an ubuntu-devel email?
<pitti> seb128: yes, I think so; might help people examining FTBFSes
<seb128> ok, will do that
<pitti> seb128: adding bug 536670 to lucid, FYI
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536670 in gvfs "Does not automount unpartitioned devices" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536670
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> pedro_: hey, how are you?
<pitti> pedro_: if you have a minute, would you mind testing the -proposed tzdata binaries for bug 532924 ?
<pedro_> hey pitti! good thanks, what about you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532924 in tzdata "Chilean timezone extraordinary change -- update to 2010e" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532924
<pitti> pedro_: I'm great, thanks! hope your family is alright
<pedro_> pitti, sure will do it and ask for testing in my loco community too
<pitti> pedro_: I already gave them standard testing, but I'd rather have another person acking it before rushing it in
<pedro_> roger that
<LaserJock> didrocks: around?
<didrocks> LaserJock: yes, how are you?
<LaserJock> didrocks: doing OK, was just looking more at bug #2814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2814 in launchpad-integration "launchpad-integration doesn't open a new browser for sudo apps (like gnome-app-install)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2814
<LaserJock> uhh
<didrocks> error on copy and paste? :)
<LaserJock> hmm, error in weechat not passing the "three" and "nine" key
<LaserJock> bug #283914
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283914 in netbook-launcher "netbook-launcher doesn't reflect changed icons in main menu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283914
<LaserJock> weird, I must of messed up a keybinding
<LaserJock> didrocks: anyway, there doesn't seem to be any info already cached that would let us know if the icon had changed
 * kenvandine goes afk for a bit... parent/teacher conference
<kenvandine> should be back in 1 to 1.5 hours
<LaserJock> didrocks: would an OK strategy be to add say the size of the icon to the cache and check that?
<didrocks> LaserJock: if it's too much work or too hackish, we just maybe postpone. It's not a so important fix to have in lucid
<didrocks> LaserJock: we will still have the bug if the size of the icon with the replace one is the same
<LaserJock> didrocks: how is it done for the actual .desktop files?
<LaserJock> or is n-l lacking an update mechanism there too
<didrocks> LaserJock: I think the easiest is to look at the code of the menu. there should be a notification with inotify (not sure about how it's done)
<didrocks> LaserJock: I mean, the menu in the panel :)
<LaserJock> didrocks: ok, so given approaching Beta1 would you rather I look at bug #455143 or maybe some of the crashers ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455143 in netbook-remix-launcher ""Change desktop background" menu only appears when right-clicking within "Favourites"" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455143
<didrocks> LaserJock: I had a look lately, the code to insert is obvious, but not the place where to put it :)
<didrocks> (lately == this morning)
<didrocks> LaserJock: I think it's a matter of an hour just to understand the difference between the applications places and the favorite one
<didrocks> LaserJock: if you want to look at that, it'll rock!
<didrocks> LaserJock: the code you want to add is at ../src/nl-favorite-view.c:356 and corresponds to http://paste.ubuntu.com/392589/
<LaserJock> didrocks: you wanna give me the obvious code? I'll find where to stick it
<LaserJock> ah, you read my mind
<didrocks> LaserJock: heh, as I have already found it, you can gain 10 minutes with that :)
<didrocks> so, it's just the matter of getting the right clutter actor
<didrocks> and add the gtk signal for pressed
<LaserJock> didrocks: k, I'll work on that then
<didrocks> LaserJock: awesome :)
 * LaserJock mumbles "I for one welcome our new didrocks overlord"
<didrocks> There are lots of people more talented that I here, I'm afraid ;) but that's kind of you, thanks :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #501252, do you know if that's still true and still an indicator issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501252 in indicator-session "Impossible to disable password after suspend-to-ram or -to-disk (regression)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501252
<seb128> chrisccoulson, or rather an upower one?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - both really. with our current architecture, things like gnome-session and indicator-session are all individually responsible for locking the screen, and all implement their own policy for doing that
<chrisccoulson> but in an ideal world, gnome-screensaver would get a signal from upower
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> and it would be consistent then, and there would be a global way of disabling it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm just triaging bugs today so I was just wondering if that should be reassigned
<chrisccoulson> it's ok where it is for now (if we were going to fix it, it would be done in indicator-session for now)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i wrote a patch for gnome-session to honour that gconf value i think, and apply the same policy as gpm)
<rickspencer3> seb128, how is your 100 bugs list going?
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey, not done yet, I've added some but I'm helping dxteam right now to triage their list and pick bugs for lucid
<rickspencer3> not done, you've had like 12 hours!
<rickspencer3> j/k
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> uh.
<desrt> glib2.0-2.23.5/debian/patches/05_file_size_units.patch
<desrt> guys.  seriously.
<pitti> desrt: that one has been discussed in the upstream bug for quite a while
<pitti> unfortunately still not with any decision
<pitti> so we went ahead and patched it
<mclasen> we don't plan to change it, how is that not a decision ?
<pitti> I didn't see any definite answer there, and the bug is still open
<pitti> mclasen: if there is a decision to keep it like that, it should perhaps be WONTFIXed?
<mclasen> perhaps
<pitti> (which would be sad, but better than leaving it like that, I guess)
<mclasen> but you know what would happen...people would open new bugs
<pitti> and it's not exactly a huge patch to carry anyway
<desrt> pitti: it changes the API/ABI of a supposedly-API/ABI-stable library
<desrt> pitti: it also changes the _documentation_ for said library
<pitti> so if upstream decides for using KiB/MiB, that's fine as well, but the current units are just wrong
<desrt> without maybe making a note about "by the way, this is different on ubuntu than everywhere else on earth"
<pitti> desrt: how so? it just outputs wrong numbers, that's just a bug?
<desrt> pitti: this is political.
<pitti> desrt: everywhere else on earth MB == 10^6
<desrt> your opinion of "wrong" is alex's opinion of "right"
<pitti> erm, M = 10^6, I mean
<desrt> pitti: so many people are _not_ doing that that you guys have a special exception on your wiki page for "things we won't break because it's too important that it continues working properly"
<pitti> well, *shrug*, I didn't harass anyone to "plz apply upstream now or we'll hate you forever" or so
<pitti> I just found it polite to send the patch to the upstream bug
<desrt> pitti: do you not see the potential confusion caused to application developers?
<pitti> desrt: I do
<pitti> but that confusion is there either way
<desrt> i'm less confused when an API in a library that i use for cross-platform compaibility gives the same results on all platform
<pitti> gvfs uses correct GBs ("10 GB drive"), gnome-system-monitor uses correct MiB/GiB, etc.
<chrisccoulson> pitti - could you please add a lucid task for bug 536737?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536737 in couchdb "Port couchdb to xulrunner-1.9.2" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536737
<pitti> chrisccoulson: done
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<chrisccoulson> who is familiar with the couchdb packaging, and could review micahg's change on bug 536737?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536737 in couchdb "Port couchdb to xulrunner-1.9.2" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536737
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> we might want to get statik to look
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, thanks
<chrisccoulson> we're just testing the change at the moment
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i'll handle it
<kenvandine> ah... ok
<chrisccoulson> awesome, thanks :)
<kenvandine> ok, it looks harmless but i will get confirmation
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, if he is happy with it, should he just upload it?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - i don't mind. i'd like the opportunity to test it first (to make sure it loads the 1.9.2 GRE and works properly)
<kenvandine> ok, i'll have him check with you first
<kenvandine> thx
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> brb, session restart
<mpt> rickspencer3, hi, have you tried Computer Janitor recently?
<rickspencer3> mpt, no
<rickspencer3> that's a foundationsy thing
<rickspencer3> I don't track it
<mpt> ok
<rickspencer3> mpt, why do you ask?
<mpt> rickspencer3, a bunch of us Design team peeps are a bit concerned it doesn't really meet Ubuntu standards, and we were wondering whether it's more realistic to (a) find someone to fix it and get a UI freeze exception or (b) get it taken off the seed for Lucid
<mpt> On 2 out of 3 machines we've tried it on, it does nothing at all
<seb128> you should check with mvo he's probably the one who knows the status
<seb128> rickspencer3, pitti: do we have any way to get a list of bugs with a lucid task on packages that dxteam is responsive for?
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> humm
<seb128> I think the reply is "no" or at least not in launchpad
<seb128> but maybe on some bughugger report or something
<kenvandine> yeah, it is no
<kenvandine> i just open the bugs page for each of the projects
<kenvandine> which isn't very efficient
<seb128> kenvandine, right, it's not ;-)
<kenvandine> in fact it is down right painful :)
<kenvandine> i would love a better way
<pitti> seb128: not that I know of, sorry
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for commenting, I was pretty sure the symptoms were the same but as I didn't deal with those bugs, I was unsure :)
<seb128> didrocks, np
<seb128> didrocks, bug #536801 btw if you want to confirm it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 536801 in indicator-session "switching users don't always lock the session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536801
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks anyway
<seb128> tedg, ^
<seb128> tedg, I assigned it to you, let me know if you can't reproduce or need details
<didrocks> seb128: done
<tedg> seb128: Cool, thanks.
 * tedg will have to install a couple more users :)
<seb128> I've a testbox I can reboot for testing, ie the mini10
<seb128> and I get the bug easily on it
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<sanderqd> hi, I'm trying to publish a customized gnome-applets package but I'm not sure how to set up my bzr branches. specifically, I'm wondering how the patches in lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-applets/ubuntu are developed - in a separate lp:gnome-applets fork?
<seb128> hi sanderqd
<seb128> the ubuntu-desktop one only has the debian dir
<seb128> it's copy in the unpacked tarball
<seb128> and we use that to build
<sanderqd> seb128: ok, and you use that branch to version-control patches? there's also lp:ubuntu/gnome-applets which contains both the original source and debian/
<seb128> right
<seb128> lp:ubuntu/gnome-applets is an auto import of uploads
<seb128> you can use that as well
<sanderqd> ok, cool. thanks for clearing that up
<seb128> cassidy, there?
<seb128> sanderqd, you're welcome
<vish> mpt: hi.. any idea what the icon name is for the software store categories icons?
<mpt> vish, some of the icon names are directly in the "software-center.menu" file, others are called indirectly by <Directory> in that file
<mpt> I don't remember where the <Directory> ones come from, but seb128 or mvo would know
<seb128> gnome-menus
<seb128> dpkg -L gnome-menus | grep directories
<seb128> dpkg -L gnome-menus | grep directory
<seb128> rather
<mpt> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<vish> thanks ..
<vish> mpt: i think the first section in games is "arcade" seems to be mentioned as amusements > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Genre ,
 * vish thought that all games were amusements :p
<mpt> vish, that page mentions neither Arcade nor Amusements
<vish> mpt: in genre , the first one i see is "Amusements" as a subsection of games..
<mpt> vish, reload :-)
<vish> hehe ;p
<LaserJock> kenvandine: reading your changelog for latest empathy, do you know if there are any security implications for making a non-SSL protocol default?
<kenvandine> not really... it isn't adding the account
<kenvandine> the user still has to do that
<kenvandine> it is just the first one in the list, based on popularity
<kenvandine> and our theme of being social from the start
<kenvandine> it isn't setting anything up that doesn't use SSL
<LaserJock> how is that popularity assessed?
<kenvandine> informal data from gtalk employees
<kenvandine> they say facebook is the most popular means of chat now
<kenvandine> informal though
<LaserJock> I know it's not adding it, but it seems like encouraging people to use an insecure protocol, which doesn't sound all that great
<LaserJock> ok
<kenvandine> not really encouraging, it is something most people use already :)
<LaserJock> but shouldn't ;-)
<LaserJock> although I do so naughty me
<kenvandine> we would just rather them do it in empathy than in a web browser
<kenvandine> we all do :)
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> but a browser is potentially safer
<kenvandine> potentially
<LaserJock> exactly
<kenvandine> but people shouldn't be sending sensitive data over chat anyway
<LaserJock> it's not that
<kenvandine> passwd and such though
<LaserJock> it's the password is being sent unencripted
<LaserJock> wow, I can't spell
<LaserJock> but I guess if Facebook is doing that to millions every day what's another drop in the bucket?
<kenvandine> hehe.. yeah
<LaserJock> I just happened to be reading up on the Facebook SSL issue the other day
<kenvandine> hopefully they will open it up with ssl
<LaserJock> and it seemed slightly scary compared to most other services
<pitti> good night everyone!
<didrocks> have a good night pitti
<chrisccoulson> good night pitti
<seb128> 'night pitti
<bryceh> pitti, regarding the earlier question about -intel; I went through the git changelog for 2.10 and found it's like 98% code deletion, with the other 2% being a handful of work on Xv and maybe one or two bug fixes which may or may not be relevant to us.
<chrisccoulson> well, quiet evening for me tonight
<chrisccoulson> no baby here!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, enjoy ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you find somebody to do babysitting so you can go out or something?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - my girlfriend has gone to stay with her sister for the evening
<chrisccoulson> so, i've got the house to myself for a change!
<seb128> I see ;-)
<seb128> don't work too much!
<kenvandine> ;-)
<seb128> or if you do, hack on fun stuff ;-)
<seb128> anyway time for dinner here
<seb128> bbl
<kenvandine> later seb128
<sanderqd> is there a policy about attributing patch authors in packages like gnome-panel? i don't see many names in debian/changelog, neither in debian/patches/
 * LaserJock needs to get more RAM for his netbook, chromium sucks it like a Dyson
<seb128> sanderqd, we usually write "thank to ..." in the changelog entry
<seb128> didrocks, btw, wanna do the gst-plugins-bad0.10 update tomorrow?
<didrocks> seb128: sure :)
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> you're welcome
<seb128> enjoy your evening meanwhile
<didrocks> thanks, you too :-)
<seb128> I'm pinging in the evening because you are an earlier starter than me in the morning :p
<seb128> see you later!
<seb128> bbl
<kenvandine> tedg, i just uploaded evolution with the fix that should get the Shortcut Group names translated
<seb128> re
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg: speaking of which you groups name are buggy, they should start by X-Canonical
<seb128> or X-Ubuntu
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<kenvandine> tedg, was there reasoning for using Ayatana?
<kenvandine> i would think X-Ubuntu
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, ayatana is fine too
<seb128> [Compose Shortcut Group]
<seb128> that one has no X- though
<seb128> neither does
<seb128> [Contacts Shortcut Group]
<kenvandine> neither does [Desktop Entry]
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> Desktop Entry is speced
<seb128> X- are for things which are not in specs
 * kenvandine hopes this is proposed at least
<seb128> ie Comment= is official
<kenvandine> yeah
<tedg> seb128: I figured that since the names of the groups were defined by the entries anyway, it seemed a little redundant to have a field that was X-Ayatana then refer to groups that were X-Ayatana...
<seb128> tedg, desktop-file-validate complains about those not respecting the spec though
<seb128> and I just read the spec it's clear than non official groups should use X-...
<tedg> I have no issue changing it, just seemed wordy.
<seb128> tedg, bug #452659 is weird
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452659 in indicator-me "indicator-applet-session's icons are not reflecting the status changes" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452659
<seb128> tedg, the combo boxes in pidgin and empathy and the indicator are in sync but the buddy list status is wrong in both pidgin and empathy
<seb128> tedg, do you think it could be a bug in both softwares?
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand the issue
<tedg> seb128: I'm guessing what is happening is the telepathy status negotiation.
<tedg> seb128: So basically every telepathy client has a set of statuses it can represent.
<tedg> seb128: And when you try to set it, it figures out which one is "most available" if it can't set that one.
<tedg> seb128: So if you set invisible, and it doesn't support that, it'll go to Away.
<tedg> seb128: But, *only* on that protocol, not all.
<tedg> seb128: You end up with this crazy indeterminate state.
<seb128> tedg, that sort of makes sense, I've asked detail on the protocol being used
<tedg> I'm really not certain what we should/could be doing there.
<seb128> well to me it seems the indicator is not buggy
<seb128> since the pidgin or empathy combo stays in the same state
<baptistemm_> hey bfiller
<baptistemm_> I was thinking about you
<bfiller> baptistemm: hey
<baptistemm_> bfiller, Could you comment on upstream bug in Bug #369522
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369522 in gnome-user-share "obexpushd and obexftp not correctly restarted after S3/S4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369522
<baptistemm_> actually I never saw you here but today :)
<bfiller> baptistemm: I will get to that today
<bfiller> baptistemm: I'm usually on this channel :)
<baptistemm_> so the upstream bug is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=610316
<ubottu> Gnome bug 610316 in general "Cleanup suspend/resume code" [Normal,Needinfo]
<baptistemm_> and I updated the patch to the latest git there
<bfiller> ok
<baptistemm_> actually I really happy you looked at this code, as I wrote it :)
<sanderqd> mclasen: hi, i'm trying to apply http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/devel/gnome-panel/icon-padding.patch?revision=1.1&view=markup in ubuntu, but after restarting gnome-panel the padding setting doesn't seem to have any effect. any idea about what i could do?
<mclasen> sanderqd: first thing I would check is if the panel is actually looking for the gconf key you set
<sanderqd> mclasen: sounds good, is there a nice way to check that?
<mclasen> add some debug spew ?
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<RAOF> Good morning.
<seb128> RAOF, hi, how are you?
<RAOF> Hi seb128!  I'm all excited to see what fun new bugs my call for nouveau testing has russled up.
<seb128> RAOF, nice ;-)
<didrocks> hey RAOF
 * seb128 has no nvidia hardware
<rickspencer3> wow, quite the flood of Fix Released for pitivi
<didrocks> time to go for me, I was telling to have an early evening :)
<rickspencer3> bye bye didrocks
<RAOF> didrocks: Hey!
<rickspencer3> take it easy!
<didrocks> bye rickspencer3 :)
<seb128> didrocks, 'night
<RAOF> didrocks: Have a good evening :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, yeah, I got the new version in and cleaned the buglist a bit
<rickspencer3> didrocks, you totally deserve a nice evening out!
<didrocks> thanks everyone, have a good day/evening/night :)
<RAOF> Also, virt-manager looks shiny and new and will hopefully build me an armel VM that I can run gdb in to fix the gjs FTBFS.
<fagan> RAOF: hmmm I have nvidia hardware and im lucid how do I test it
<fagan> Is it the default driver or is it still -nv
<RAOF> It's the default driver.
<fagan> Oh then im using it then :)
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> And obviously haven't been having a bad time of it :)
<fagan> RAOF: Well my laptop is running a lot hotter than with the nvidia driver
<RAOF> Yeah, power management is not yet implemented :/
<fagan> But at least it has kms
<RAOF> Yup.
 * fagan loves the boot graphic thingy 
<RAOF> It's really nice.
 * TheMuso is willing to not have KMS for better power management.
<RAOF> Yeah, that's a worthwhile tradeoff.
 * fagan is shallow then :)
<chrisccoulson> bug 520589 is really bothering me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520589 in network-manager "Network manager icon does not appear in notification panel at startup" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520589
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I doubt it's a nm-applet bug
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I got it once some days ago
<seb128> the notification area was not displayed at all until gnome-panel restart
<rickspencer3> RAOF, I'm dist-upgrading so I can try out your f-spot patches!
<RAOF> rickspencer3: :)
 * rickspencer3 waits for new kernel to install
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i keep getting it occasionally too, but it's quite difficult to debug
<chrisccoulson> i'm fairly sure it's probably the same as bug 439448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439448 in gnome-panel "notification area shows wrong icons. erratic behaviour" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439448
<seb128> could be yes
<seb128> that one is annoying too
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, my issue was that I had removed the indicator applet from that user :)
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: heh ok.
<rickspencer3> Nafai hi
<crimsun> seb128: the pulse volume/balance issue is not reproducible in current Mandriva dev but is reproducible in F13
<crimsun> seb128: I have a couple other bugs to squash, but I'll dig into it
<seb128> crimsun, thanks
<LaserJock> man I hate it when websites give podcast URLs only in iTunes
<nekohayo> seb128, oh f*ck me... http://ecchi.ca:8000/1.png :)
<nekohayo> stealth launchpad bugs attack!
<nekohayo> ah whew, they're not all "private bugs being made public", a bunch of them are fix released, thank you :)
<seb128> nekohayo, lol
<seb128> you're welcome
<nekohayo> so I'm assuming 0.13.4 is packaged in lucid now
<seb128> yes
<nekohayo> \o/
<nekohayo> any reason why 533062 and 533812 were made public but not also set to "check if it still happens with 0.13.4" ?
<seb128> nekohayo, no, I probably overlooked some bugs while going through the list
<seb128> nekohayo, doing several things at the same time
<nekohayo> yeah I can imagine :) I wonder how you manage to keep your sanity with so much bugs
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-11
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks for the gdm email, I didn't have time to look at that today though :-(
<seb128> robert_ancell, pitti said that setuid not working on script is by design
<seb128> robert_ancell, and asked if we could make the server do the calls rather than adding a wrapper
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I know the feeling!
<seb128> robert_ancell, since we already have the communication with the server and it has the priviledge required to change user
<seb128> what do you think?
<robert_ancell> seb128, the problem is the server is running as root, and we need to run as gdm.  We could get the server to run setuid gdm
<robert_ancell> I mean we get the server to run that program I showed you basically
<seb128> robert_ancell, well pitti said "seteuid(gdm); g_spawn_async(); seteuid(0)"
<robert_ancell> seb128, sure.
<robert_ancell> btw, I never knew a process had so many uids...
<seb128> what do you mean?
<robert_ancell> seb128, uid, effective uid, saved uid
<seb128> ah, I didn't know that either
<seb128> robert_ancell, anyway same as yesterday, if you do any work on that today drop me an email otherwise I will try to block some time for it again tomorrow
<seb128> ;-)
<robert_ancell> sure
<seb128> thanks
<RAOF> Oh, this is going to be a 64bitness issue, isn't it. :(
<lifeless> isn't it always?
<RAOF> No, not recently :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - how is bindwood meant to work? is it just meant to sync my bookmarks to couchdb automatically, or do i have to set something up? (i can't see any extra options in the firefox UI, and I don't see any bookmarks in couchdb either)
<bryceh> heh, just finished going through all the bugs I have reported that are still open.  I found a quarter of them I could close as fixed but see I never got a response from anyone.  Dunno to be happy or sad.
<RAOF> Ok.  Why is this perfectly valid pointer getting nulled before it hits the signal handler?
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, it just syncs
<kenvandine> you should be able to enable/disable it in the ubuntuone-preferences
<kenvandine> i think
<chrisccoulson> ah, the checkbox in the preference is inactive and insensitive too
<chrisccoulson> that's probably why it doesn't do anything
<kenvandine> it is for me too
<kenvandine> not sure what's up with that
<Nafai> rickspencer3: Sorry I missed you earlier
<rickspencer3> Nafai np
<rickspencer3> turns out my issue was with my own stupidity
<rickspencer3> which is what normally is the course of things around here ;)
<Nafai> Know the feeling :)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> bryceh: intel 2.10> thanks, so it doesn't look overly important then? And I guess you want to keep UMS?
<pitti> robert_ancell: uids> don't forget the fs uid :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, I didn't dig deep enough to see that one! :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: real and effective uid are the most interesting ones, usually; fs uid (file system access) is usually the same as euid
<pitti> robert_ancell: and "saved" just means the one you can get back to
<robert_ancell> pitti, what is the reason for all of them?  Why not just one UID?
<pitti> robert_ancell: e. g. a root process can do setreuid(1000, 1000)
<pitti> robert_ancell: but keeps '0' as saved uid, so that the process can do setreuid(0,0) later on
<pitti> i. e. just as a flag that _this_ process can become root again, while a 'normal' uid 1000 process can't
<robert_ancell> pitti, complex
<pitti> robert_ancell: I don't know -- two would certainly be enough (the saved one is really just an implementation detail, you can't manipulate it directly)
<RAOF> Ok, that's enough f-spot for the afternoon.
<RAOF> pitti: Can I have a bit of an induction talk about bug flow in an hour or two?  I need to do the washing up now, but after that... :)
<pitti> RAOF: yes, we can do that
<RAOF> Thanks.
 * RAOF -> washing up
<didrocks> good morning
<will__> anyone can help with my desktop
<seb128> #ubuntu might
<will__> seb can u help with nautilus
<will__> and my desktop
<seb128> no
<seb128> try #ubuntu
<seb128> this channel is not an user question one
<will__> tried
<will__> no luck
<will__> dont suppose you know about nautilus scripts do you
<seb128> no
<seb128> again you are on the wrong channel
<will__> ok well thanks
<didrocks> seb128: hey, how are you?
<seb128> didrocks, hey, just getting some coffeee
<seb128> I will tell you afterward
<seb128> but apparently good ;-)
<seb128> you?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> coffee? good idea, doing same :)
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I'm fine, thanks :)
<pitti> seb128: I'm great! nothing lifts the mood like fixing a bug :)
<seb128> pitti, fixing 2 bugs do! ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: when you will get back from you coffee, you can sync gst-plugins-bad0.10 from debian unstable :)
<seb128> didrocks, weird
<pitti> seb128: I'm at it :) the next fix is already committed, working on bug #3 and #4 now :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3 in rosetta "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4 in rosetta "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> seb128: there was an added plugin which has been reverted, and the only -dev diff remaining (arch specific) has been removed in the new version
 * pitti hugs ubottu
<seb128> didrocks, don't we have changes because we move the farsight code to good for empathy?
<seb128> didrocks, ie .install hacked to not installed those since they are in good now?
<didrocks> seb128: oh, let me have a double check so, I should be wrong
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> didrocks,
<seb128> +debian/tmp/usr/lib/gstreamer-@GST_ABI@/libgstautoconvert.so
<seb128> +debian/tmp/usr/lib/gstreamer-@GST_ABI@/libgstdtmf.so
<seb128> +debian/tmp/usr/lib/gstreamer-@GST_ABI@/libgstliveadder.so
<seb128> +debian/tmp/usr/lib/gstreamer-@GST_ABI@/libgstrtpmux.so
<seb128> +debian/tmp/usr/lib/gstreamer-@GST_ABI@/libgstvalve.so
<seb128> didrocks, that's the .good diff we have
<didrocks> seb128: ok, my bad so, sorry. I tried with branches but I didn't saw the diff in .install files, only the dep things. Fixing it now
<seb128> didrocks, np, thanks ;-)
<seb128> pitti, btw we didn't really discuss the gst-ffmpeg issue the other day
<seb128> pitti, you replied that you would prefer not having a copy but I'm not sure it was a real reply to the question considering the issue and options or just a "copying code sucks"
<pitti> seb128: hm, I'm afraid I don't remember that at all -- what's the problem?
<seb128> ok, so summary
<seb128> gst-ffmpeg upstream says their code is neither tested nor meant to work with ffmpeg 0.5
<seb128> which is the system version we have
<seb128> so we are in a situation or we either
<seb128> - use the system ffmpeg 0.5 for gst-ffmpeg , which will lead to quite some crashing situations
<seb128> - switch gst-ffmpeg to use it's ffmpeg copy which is known to work
<pitti> hm, I don't think we ever discussed that
<pitti> seb128: which version does gst-ffmpeg work with?
<pitti> this code is quite security sensitive, so code copies here would suck indeed
<seb128> pitti, I pinged you but that's the day you were having for the morning
<seb128> pitti, you did a quick "copies suck" reply when coming back
<seb128> I was not sure if you read the discussion with siretart I had or not
<pitti> seb128: do we need a newer ffmpeg for this or an older one?
<pitti> I didn't, no
<seb128> ok
<seb128> newer or older I don't know
<seb128> my guess would be older
<seb128> they tend to play slow catching up on ffmpeg
<pitti> so perhaps we should downgrade ffmpeg then?
<pitti> or has this already been discussed?
<seb128> that's not like gst-ffmpeg was the only ffmpeg user
<seb128> no, I didn't think siretart would consider that a valid option
<seb128> ffmpeg 0.5 is probably better and they just backported required changes for kde and other things I think
<seb128> maybe we should move that to #ubuntu-devel and discuss it with siretart
<pitti> seb128: ok, seems lucid is good wrt to that then?
<seb128> pitti, as said on the other channel I'm confused
<seb128> pitti, the discussion shifted to that security in ffmpeg one
<pitti> right, but I thought we settled that lucid's gst-ffmpeg was patched to work with 0.5?
<seb128> pitti, but what I understood the other day is that what we have for gst-ffmpeg is neither tested nor meant to work with the ffmpeg we have
<seb128> and that upstream commends against using it
<seb128> pitti, sirestart said he would come back to that after the security discussion, let's wait
<istaz> seb128: I don't know if you have seen but new telepathy-butterfly has A/V disabled http://blog.staz.be/index.php?post/2010/03/10/Telepathy-butterrfly-0.5.5-released
<seb128> istaz, no, I didn't, thanks, reading
<seb128> istaz, ok, good to know, I will get those updates in lucid, thanks for the notice and the bug fixing work ;-)
<istaz> np
<chrisccoulson> hey RAOF - are you having any luck getting gjs built?
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - do you know whats going on with http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40773332/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.openjdk-6_6b18~pre2-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> all the armel builds in main pulling in xulrunner-1.9.2 are failing, like it's not been promoted to main yet
<asac> chrisccoulson: xulrunner-1.9.2-dev is in universe
<asac> ;)
<asac> ah right
<asac> its not promoted
<asac> 11:18 < asac>  Filename: pool/universe/x/xulrunner-1.9.2/xulrunner-1.9.2-dev_1.9.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_armel.deb
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, it is in main
<chrisccoulson> asac - that only applies to armel does it?
<asac> not sure. all i see its in universe pool here on armel ;)
<asac> and it finished 2 days ago
<asac> Binary only demotions to universe
<asac>  ---------------------------------
<asac> o xulrunner-1.9.2-gnome-support xulrunner-1.9.2-testsuite   {xulrunner-1.9.2}
<asac> not sure if that has something to do with it
<pitti> oh, indeed
<pitti> xulrunner-1.9.2-dev | 1.9.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 |         lucid | amd64, i386, powerpc, sparc
<pitti> xulrunner-1.9.2-dev | 1.9.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | lucid/universe | armel
 * pitti promotes
<asac> \o/
<pitti> asac, chrisccoulson: so, these can be retried in 90 mins
<asac> does that take some time before we can retry failed builds?
<asac> ah ok ;)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<chrisccoulson> asac - will you be able to retry those? i can't retry builds in main, even for packages i can upload ;)
<asac> heh
<asac> chrisccoulson: you can upload packages to main?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i can upload anything in the ubuntu-desktop package set
<asac> ah
<chrisccoulson> which includes some components in main
<asac> yeah. so doko will retry. if you dont see that happening just ping me
<asac> do you have more build failures spotted?
<chrisccoulson> asac - it was only the armel ones so far
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes, but which?
<asac> all?
<asac> i guess all in main ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - yelp, gnome-python-extras and couchdb
<asac> right
<asac> will retry those
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> hmmm ... libindicate ftbfs across the board
<seb128> asac, known issue with gir, should be fixed for today's weekly dx updates
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: No luck so far.
<RAOF> pitti: Is now a good time?
<asac> super
<chrisccoulson> RAOF - don't worry about it too much if it's getting late for you now
<chrisccoulson> i'll probably set aside some time this afternoon to look at that if you like
<RAOF> I'm happy to do it tomorrow, but I won't get to it tonight.
<chrisccoulson> RAOF - no worries, thanks
<pitti> RAOF: hi! yes, can do
<pitti> RAOF: sorry for the lag, too much IRC this morning
<seb128> pitti, same here
<seb128> speaking of which lunch time
<seb128> I've some shopping to do and grabbing something to eat on the way there
<seb128> I'm away for a good hour at least
<seb128> bbl
<pitti> seb128: enjoy!
<seb128> pitti, thanks, you too ;-)
<didrocks> enjoy seb128 :)
<sabdfl> who's the best person to talk with about adding http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ambiance-theme-for-google-chromechromium.html to the chromium package?
<hyperair> what's the correct package for filing bugs about default keyboard shortcuts?
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - it depends on which shortcut it is
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: someone was complaining about control+alt+del
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just noticed
<chrisccoulson> that currently reboots the machine doesn't it?
<hyperair> i'm not sure what that does
<hyperair> i think in X it doesn't do anything
<framli> In Gnome, it opens a window for shutdown, reboot, logout.
<chrisccoulson> right, and that makes more sense
<hyperair> well i'll let you explain that then =p
<chrisccoulson> hyperair, i just closed it with a comment
 * hyperair claps
<framli> I think that the recent complaint is about it being incoherent for users that are used to windows ctrl alt del. BTW, what does apple alt del does in OsX ?
 * hyperair wonders
 * Keybuk presses the Enter key happily
<ogra> upload !
<didrocks> +1 :)
<Keybuk> I haven't even committed the changes yet
<Keybuk> let alone sent them upstream
<Keybuk> or merged them into our package
<Keybuk> or fixed the packaging
<Keybuk> and I actually need to check a patch that slangasek added too
<asac> seb128: could you poke someone from evolution upstream to look at patch in gnome bug 585577 ?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 585577 in Mailer "wrong FROM in the envelope during SMTP negociation when using multiple accounts" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585577
<asac> bryceh: i plan to upload something like: http://pastebin.com/M5i4tAGH ... so you are prepared
<asac> if you prefer me to give you a debdiff or commit somewhere let me know
<baptistemm> asac, hi, if you still look at bluez, I did 4.61 --> bug 534702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534702 in bluez "Update bluez to 4.61" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534702
<asac> baptistemm: can you attach a full upstream diff please?
<asac> need to check fi we need a FFe
<seb128> asac, ok
<asac> gratias
<seb128> np
<asac> if they stay unresponsive we should include the patch i think to make fta a bit happier
<asac> s/stay/are/
<baptistemm> asac, full upstream diff ? you want a dediff ?
<baptistemm> debdiff
<asac> well. either full debdiff or upstream diff
<baptistemm> k
<asac> i want to check what upstream changes were done to figure if we need FFe
<asac> i read the changelog
<asac> want to check what that involves
<asac> if its a one liner to "support X" then its fine
<asac> if it adds considerable stuff we should check with release
<baptistemm> too lame we had to defer 4.60
<asac> yeah
<asac> but lets first look ;)
<pedro_> chrisccoulson, hello there, are you taking care of yelp ?
<seb128> hey pedro_
<pedro_> bonjour seb128!
<seb128> pedro_, nobody is really on charge of that one, why?
<baptistemm> hi pedro_
<baptistemm> pedro_, what wh/j #ubuntu-bugs
<pedro_> seb128, we're having a crash on exit , bug 535168
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535168 in yelp "yelp crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535168
<baptistemm> wooosp
<pedro_> hello baptistemm!
<seb128> pedro_, bug #528169
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528169 in yelp "yelp crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528169
<chrisccoulson> hi pedro_, i'm not really taking care of yelp
<chrisccoulson> how come?
<seb128> pedro_, reopen this one and dup, it was assigned to the canonical team
<chrisccoulson> oh
<seb128> pedro_, or if there is too many dups just assign the new one to canonical-desktop-team
<seb128> with a comment saying it's the same issue
<pedro_> seb128, sounds better i don't want to spam too many people, will do the last
<pedro_> thanks folks
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> pedro_, how are you otherwise?
<pedro_> seb128, good good , trying to catching up with everything post holidays/earthquake , thanks for asking
<pedro_> seb128, how's everything there ? are you still having snow?
<seb128> things are good there
<seb128> no snow anymore no
<seb128> at least not in this part of the country
<seb128> the south had some still some days ago
<seb128> not sure if they are done with it now
<didrocks> seb128: not yet from last news
<didrocks> hey pedro_ o/
<seb128> it's quite sunny there in fact
<seb128> but still cold, and windy
<pedro_> bonjour didrocks!
<didrocks> same in Paris, some sun for once \o/
<chrisccoulson> we've got some sun here too, which is quite unusual!
<pedro_> sunny and cold hehe that's weird ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pedro_ - can you recreate the yelp crash easily?
<pedro_> chrisccoulson, yup, i'm able to reproduce it every time
<chrisccoulson> pedro_ - before anybody gets a change to look at it, it might be worth getting a xtrace log
<chrisccoulson> have you used xtrace before?
<pedro_> chrisccoulson, yeah for getting other logs, is something like xtrace -D:9 -d:0 -k 2>&1 | tee ~/xtrace.log  ; enough for the crash there?
<chrisccoulson> pedro_ - yeah, that's fine. it might be helpful when somebody comes to look at the bug
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't bother too much about this one right now, it's on the canonical list we will pick on it later
<pedro_> chrisccoulson, ok , i'll attach the log shortly
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i wasn't intending to spend any time looking at that today
<seb128> ok, good
<pedro_> chrisccoulson, xtrace log added
<chrisccoulson> pedro_, thanks
<pedro_> thank you ;-)
<chrisccoulson> wow, xorg locked up quite hard there
<pitti> does anyone use anjuta here?
<seb128> pitti, I try it every now and then but not regularly, why?
<pitti> we need somebody to test it with gdb 7.1
<tedg> pitti: I think that MacSlow does.
<pitti> just to see whether it generally still works
<pitti> tedg: thanks
<pitti> MacSlow: do you fancy trying anjuta with a new gdb version? we need to know if it still generally works (there's a PPA for it)
<MacSlow> pitti, yeah I do
<MacSlow> pitti, I can do it... but I have to do a test/branch upload first... and a phone-conf in about 30 min.
<pitti> MacSlow: not that urgent; the PPA is described in bug 535179, it would be great if you could just followup there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535179 in gdb "FFE for lucid - gdb-7.1 (or gdb-7.0.90.2010xxyy)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535179
<MacSlow> pitti, but if you hand me the link to the PPA I can give anjuta/gdb 7.1 a try later this afternoon... if that good enough for you
<MacSlow> pitti, ok
<pitti> MacSlow: *hug*, thanks
<MacSlow> pitti, is' doch klar :)
<LaserJock> didrocks: beta1 freeze is today?
<didrocks> LaserJock: right, I was preparing the new releases of each components
<LaserJock> didrocks: how close are you for netbook-launcer?
<ogra> pitti, hey ho
 * pitti waves to ogra
<ogra> pitti, there is bug 517300 i'D like to talk to you about based on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-likewise-open-migration this seems to be desktop land now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517300 in likewise-open "[armel] likewise-open needs porting to ARM" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517300
<ogra> pitti, so it seems the desktop team is responsible for it now, we have a patch but there is copyright assignment etc involved that should be handled centrally by the team/person who is responsible
<pitti> ogra: hm, that doesn't sound like something that we can do for lucid, though
<didrocks> LaserJock: I'm merging and testing right to left support and then, I'll release in something like 2 hours, I guess, why?
<pitti> ogra: oh, you mean to get it upstream?
<LaserJock> didrocks: I was going to sit down to work on bug #455143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455143 in netbook-remix-launcher ""Change desktop background" menu only appears when right-clicking within "Favourites"" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455143
<ogra> pitti, hmm ? its fixed and all, its just upstream conversation thats missing ... we're even happy to help testing in the mobile team (since nobody else has HW) we just want to ghave the right people as drivers on it
<pitti> ogra: ah, I'm happy to ping upstream about that one
<didrocks> LaserJock: I've targetted it for beta1 as an opportunity, if you have something working, we can merge it until Monday I would say
<ogra> pitti, so can i move it from server team to desktop team ? (the bug i mean)
<ogra> pitti, if testing is required, Gruemaster has an AD setup and ARM boards to help testing
<pitti> ogra: okay (but might get moved to b2)
<NCommander> pitti: upstream been pinged and we even got the copyright assignment stuff done. what we lack is someone who knows how to properly use it :-)
<LaserJock> didrocks: ok, I just didn't want to mess you up by not having it ready
<pitti> NCommander: use what? likewise-open?
<LaserJock> didrocks: but I had a lot of work and real life stuff come up
<ogra> pitti, not urgent, but the mobile team has a commitment that we clear mian FTBFS until release for ARM
<pitti> no idea about how to set it up, etc., I'm afraid; nobody in the desktop team has ever touched it
<ogra> *main
<didrocks> LaserJock: no, even if it doesn't make it for beta 1, it's not a big deal, I would say. It's just a nice to have feature. No pb, daily work first :-)
<didrocks> LaserJock: thanks for working on that ;)
<LaserJock> didrocks: it's fine as long as I'm not blocking you or making you miss targets
<LaserJock> so I'll keep plugging away
<didrocks> LaserJock: sure, thanks ;)
<pitti> ogra, NCommander: so, to understand the status of this, what's blocking the upload?
<ogra> pitti, upstream approval and testing
<pitti> ogra: ok, I see
<pitti> looks harmless enough, anyway
<ogra> pitti, but i wonder if we can even keep it in main if nobody ever tested it through lucid
<ogra> how are we supporting that for 3 years ?
<pitti> ogra: upstream tested it
<pitti> (isntalls, upgrades, etc.)
<pitti> ogra: I'm not sure; it got MIRed by the server team, and then abandoned
<pitti> (bug 201537 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201537 in likewise-open "MIR for likewise-open" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201537
<ogra> hmm
<pitti> so we might eventually demote it back, yes
<ogra> ++
<ogra> that doesnt sound like a good package for an LTS
<pitti> rickspencer3: ^ do you know whether we have any commercial commitment to likewise-open to keep it in main?
<rickspencer3> pitti, I'm not sure
<rickspencer3> what is the problem?
 * rickspencer3 reads up
<pitti> rickspencer3: it was originally MIRed by server team, then abandoned, and now nobody is responsible for it any more
<rickspencer3> oh
<pitti> but still in main
<rickspencer3> can we "be responsible" for it?
<ogra> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-lucid-likewise-open-migration
<LaserJock> didrocks: I need like a UML or mindmap of netbook-launcer, it's really not clear where things are sometimes
<ogra> rickspencer3, ^^^ according to that you are :)
<rickspencer3> ogra, ack
<ogra> rickspencer3, but it doesnt really feel like a package for an LTS if nobody in the teams tests or uses it
<pitti> rickspencer3: if we get someone who has time and hard/software to deal with it, sure :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, oh fudge
<pitti> rickspencer3: I just know that nobody in the desktop team ever touched it so far
<rickspencer3> I was really expecting the Likewise guys to be more involved
<rickspencer3> let me jiggle the handle on it
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, we don't have an immediate problem with it
<pitti> rickspencer3: we have that arm patch, which looks very reasonable; I can ping Garry to review/apply it
<pitti> and I'm sure that will go well
 * ogra would like to get bug 517300 off the mobile team sholders though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517300 in likewise-open "[armel] likewise-open needs porting to ARM" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517300
<pitti> rickspencer3: I was just interested in a more long-term setup
<didrocks> LaserJock: right, and there is none TBH :) I'm mostly grepping the code to find where to put things. From what I saw, favorite view is not the same than other apps views (and folder view is separated as well)
<rickspencer3> pitti, right
<rickspencer3> my expectation was that the LW team would be a bit more involved
<rickspencer3> I am following up now
<seb128> hey ric
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<pitti> rickspencer3: ok, so the expectation is that they'll support it themselves; that's fair enough
<pitti> rickspencer3: I just wondered about the current state/arrangement
<rickspencer3> pitti,  me too
<LaserJock> didrocks: yeah, I'm confused about how each of the non-standard categories are treated seperately
<rickspencer3> I totally forgot about it after you guys got it into main
<LaserJock> didrocks: I wonder if it would be worth some time post-Lucid to do some documentation work (at least comments in the code) for it
<LaserJock> just to make contribution easier in the future
<didrocks> LaserJock: let's wait lucid to be out first, and we can see that together after if you want :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> tired :) and you?
<seb128> a bit tried but good otherwise ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, how busy are you today?
<kenvandine> very this morning... but then i should be ok
<seb128> kenvandine, can we default back to you for dx updates?
<kenvandine> i am finishing up the exception handling stuff in gwibber
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> i can handle it
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, let's see I will handle some of those on the way if that's just "merge and upload" for ted and let you the other one for later?
<seb128> for -> from
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> good, thanks
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> let me know if it turns out you are too busy or if you need sponsoring
<kenvandine> i know i will need some sponsoring
<kenvandine> about half of the DX packages don't have perms for ~ubuntu-desktop
<kenvandine> we'll let cjwatson worry about fixing that for next cycle :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, so let's say I will do updates which are just merges from ted, since that's about as much work to do sponsoring for him or you ;-)
<kenvandine> ok :)
<seb128> kenvandine, I will ping you to let if there is some you should look at
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> bryceh, rickspencer3: do you have any way to build a list of bugs with a lucid task for a group of packages or for members of a team in launchpad?
<rickspencer3> seb128, kind of
<rickspencer3> in bughugger there is a "bugs for packages query"
<rickspencer3> and then you can filter by "release contains lucid"
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the old keyboard applet was provided by libgnomekbd wasn't it?
<rickspencer3> unfortunately, it's all a bit fubar right now because the query calculates gravity, which takes forever, so the queries are a bit useless atm
<rickspencer3> however, I could tinker with it later today if that could help you
<rickspencer3> seb128, ^
<rickspencer3> so you want to pick a package, and get all bug tasks that are on Lucid?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i wonder if we should create a null keyboard applet in gnome-applets, like we do with the mixer-applet etc
<chrisccoulson> as gnome-panel shows an error after upgrading now we removed it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we should, I think that was the case
<seb128> rickspencer3, so, not really
<seb128> rickspencer3, I went through all dx indicators sources buglists in launchpad yesterday and cleaned things and added lucid tasks
<rickspencer3> seb128, I'm saying I could make that query work for you pretty easily
<rickspencer3> just need to comment out some code and test it out
<seb128> rickspencer3, now I've a group of some sources packages I care a bugs, with lucid tasks assigned to canonical-dx-team, ted, bratsche, ronoc and dbart
<seb128> rickspencer3, and I would like a way to say "give me all lucid ask on indicator-*" on a page
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes, I can do that with bughugger
<seb128> lucid *t*asks
<rickspencer3> I've been meaning to fix this, but haven't had the motivation since bdmurray came out with bryce's json searches
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok, I will try a bit later and see if I can get it working or ping you if I don't
<rickspencer3> seb128, and if you want, you can ask bdmurray to run that as a chron job every 24 hours too
<seb128> rickspencer3, well I'm fine setting a json search too if that's the way to go
<seb128> so let's say I've this indicator group I care about
<rickspencer3> the nice thing about a json search is it is at your fingertips
<seb128> ie "libdbusmenu indicator-applet indicator-session"
<rickspencer3> the bad thing is that it only runs once per day
<rickspencer3> ah
<seb128> and I want daily bug counts and lucid tasks
<rickspencer3> that you have to hack around a tiny bit
<seb128> can we track those in some clever way?
 * LaserJock corsses fingers and hits killall netbook-launcher
<rickspencer3> create a lp user, subscribe that user to each package you care about, and then do a "bugs on packages this user is subscribed to" search
<rickspencer3> seb128, but we could hard code something up for you if you need to do it several times a day
<seb128> doing that was next on my list on how to get that working
<rickspencer3> if only once per day, ask bdmurray to make a json search for you
<seb128> but I don't like much adding random lp users
<seb128> rickspencer3, well what you recommend doing?
<rickspencer3> seb128, ask bdmurray to make a json search for you
<seb128> rickspencer3, ok, will do that
<rickspencer3> thanks seb128
<seb128> np
<LaserJock> didrocks: should this work for testing: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libnetbook-launcher.so.0 /usr/local/bin/netbook-launcher
<didrocks> LaserJock: seems correct to me
<NCommander> ccheney: ping. I need you to throw an OOo patch into ooo-build, can you help me so we can close the bug on OOo being broken on ARM?
 * pitti says good night for today, I'll go out tonight for a magic show
<pitti> just finishing the day with a 3-bug-fix jockey upload
<Nafai> good night pitti
<ccheney> NCommander: if you just need to test a build you can stick the patch into the hotfixes directory
<NCommander> ccheney: no, ready for merging to close a bug in LP :-)
<NCommander> I already built it :-)
<ccheney> ok where is the patch i can add it to ooo-build upstream
<seb128> 'night pitti
<didrocks> good evening pitti
<NCommander> ccheney: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/393376/
<NCommander> ccheney: the filename is off, it has to edit bridges/sources/cpp_uno/gcc3_linux_arm
<ccheney> NCommander: will that apply as is (no whitespace corruption)?
<ccheney> may be better to email the patch :)
<ccheney> also should this be part of another larger patch or by itself?
<NCommander> just this
<ccheney> wow looks like it preserved tabs :)
<didrocks> LaserJock: hum, I don't see the fullname for empathy with your liblauncher patch
<NCommander> ccheney: heh :-)
<asac> the patch itself has some indentation issues looking at the paste ;)
<didrocks> LaserJock: oh my bad, it's only on the favorites view
<LaserJock> didrocks: phew
<didrocks> (that we don't get it)
<didrocks> hum, another thing to fix, we'll see later :)
<didrocks> LaserJock: yeah, I was really surprised ;)
<rickspencer3> pitti, ogra fyi, I pinged likewise team, will let you know what happens
<ogra> thanks
<ogra> rickspencer3, can you probably point them to bug 517300 too ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517300 in likewise-open "[armel] likewise-open needs porting to ARM" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517300
<rickspencer3> ogra, will do
<ogra> thanks a lot !
<ogra> :)
 * rickspencer3 subscribes coffeedude
<rickspencer3> actually, I assigned him ;)
<NCommander> ccheney: once you commit it to ooo-build, I'd be glad to look at it and make sure everything is right before the next OOo upload
<LaserJock> didrocks: grr, I just can't seem to figure out what draws the tile container
<LaserJock> didrocks: I tried netbook-launcer/nl-content-view.c but that didn't seem to work
<didrocks> LaserJock: yes, it's not really obvious (that's why I only had a 5 minutes look yesterday morning), njpatel, can you guide us for that ? ^
<njpatel> LaserJock, didrocks: what draws each icon + label?
<didrocks> njpatel: the idea is to find where to plug the "right click event"
<njpatel> didrocks, sure, but you mean the application icon and the application label right? Or the category icon and label?
<didrocks> njpatel: it's more the container that is interesting
<njpatel> didrocks, what do you want to do?
<LaserJock> we want to extend the "Change Desktop" menu seen in Favorites to the rest of the menu
<njpatel> ah
<didrocks> njpatel: showing the "change background" menu option when you don't click on an icon, but on the underlaying container
<LaserJock> s/menu/right-click menu/
<njpatel> one sec
<didrocks> njpatel: the code to add is quite obvious as it's already on the favorite panel. The issue is just "on what object do we plug the signal" :)
<njpatel> LaserJock, I'd have a look to see if netbook-launcher/nl-content-view is eating the right-click event or netbook-launcher/nl-scroll-view
<njpatel> LaserJock, otherwise adding the right-click code to nl-content-view should make it work across the board
<LaserJock> njpatel: ok, I tried adding a button_press_event to nl-content-view and it never made it
<njpatel> LaserJock, you'd have to make sure the content view is set to be "reactive" (clutter_actor_set_reactive), otherwise it won't receive events
<didrocks> oh, clutter_actor_set_reactive, didn't know that one ^^
<LaserJock> ah, ok, that's good to know :-) let me check
<didrocks> I tried already, but without that :)
<LaserJock> njpatel: ok, I see that nl-content-view doesn't have that, I'll add it
<LaserJock> njpatel: \o/
<LaserJock> didrocks: ok, that seems to work just fine in all menus
<didrocks> LaserJock: sweet! :)
<njpatel> sweet
<LaserJock> njpatel: I was digging through code most of the morning trying to figure that out, thanks
<didrocks> njpatel: thanks dude for the hint, won't have find it without you :)
<njpatel> yeah, it's an odd properly of the way clutter works, though it speeds up the event propagation
<njpatel> didrocks,  :0
<njpatel> er, :), even!
<didrocks> 15 UNE related bug closed in 4 uploads, /me feels way better on UNE state now :-)
<kwwii> anyone seen bug #537374 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537374 in gtk+2.0 "Vertical menu scrolling[with keys] not working , when themes enable gtk-auto-mnemonics" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537374
<seb128> kwwii, not me
<seb128> kwwii, oh, reading the description, wait I try
<kwwii> seb128: I can confirm that it causes problems, I wonder if this is reason enough to turn it off
<kwwii> essentially, you can arrow down beyond the visible menu
<seb128> kwwii, right I confirm
<seb128> kwwii, check with bratsche if he thinks that's fixable for lucid or if he can bring it upstream, look at it
<seb128> kwwii, if he's too busy let's turn it off
<kwwii> seb128: right, will do...thanks
<seb128> kwwii, np
<ccheney> NCommander: ok will get it committed now, any preference for name of the patch?
<ccheney> NCommander: i'm not completely sure what the change in asm does :)
<ogra> ccheney, it saves our butts ... so call it saves_our_butts.patch
<ccheney> lol, usually something relating to what the patch does is good, not sure what that patch does myself :)
<ccheney> finally-works-this-time.patch ;-)
<ogra> ccheney,  branch_directly_to_cpp_vtable_call_on_arm.patch might work
<ccheney> ogra: ok thanks that sounds helpful to someone who knows arm :)
<NCommander> ccheney: <dmart> NCommander: How about "privateSnippetExtractor simplification to avoid exception unwind failures and stack corruption risk" ?
<ogra> right, that would be a proper description
<ccheney> NCommander: yes that is useful too since i have to add a description for my git commit :)
<ccheney> thanks guys!
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - bug 537286 is because there is the panel doesn't tell xsplash it is loaded, giving the perception that the login time is really long
<chrisccoulson> we can probably close that for lucid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537286 in gnome-session "Very slow login after disabling gnome-panel" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537286
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i meant to say "there is no panel"
<chrisccoulson> that makes more sense ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, I didn't even got that it was not a bug about lucid ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's karmic
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks for noticing, please close it
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i will close that as fixed
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bryceh> seb128, I did start making a query a couple weekends ago for getting bugs with lucid tasks for packages belonging to a team but haven't quite finished it yet.  It's high on my todo list though.
<seb128> bryceh, ok, let me know if you get it working, thanks ;-)
<njpatel> bryceh, a quick question, is there any plans to re-sync with xorg again before lucid release? The reason I ask is that there seems to be an issue in libdrm2, causing crashes when closing OpenGL windows (which I've seen more of with the latest stable Clutter)
<njpatel> basically this crash: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=567677
<ubottu> Debian bug 567677 in src:xorg-server "Server sometimes crashes when closing OpenGL programs" [Important,Open]
<bryceh> njpatel, we have plans to merge xserver 1.7.6 when it's released
<bryceh> njpatel, do you know for certain this bug is fixed in 1.7.6?
<njpatel> bryceh, not for certain, but it seems like there was a commit that made the freeing of the resources in the dri2.c (which is where this happens), cleaner
<njpatel> bryceh, are there any packages available that I can test, which would have git Xorg? Otherwise I'll try and compile xorg git over the weekend
<bryceh> check xorg-edgers, it usually has git snapshots
<bryceh> beyond that if there is a specific patch you would like to test let me know, I can roll a ppa for you
<njpatel> bryceh, okay, will do again (it seemed to have a older version than lucid a couple of days ago)
<bryceh> in any case, please file a bug in launchpad against xorg-server for this and subscribe me, so we can track the issue through solution
<njpatel> sure, will do -- thanks bryceh
<tjaalton> we'll also get mesa 7.7.1
<tjaalton> well, if it's accepted
<LaserJock> didrocks: sorry for taking so long (work break ;-) ), I put up a proposed merge
<didrocks> LaserJock: sweet! I'll either make a release for beta1, or just land it afterwards
<didrocks> LaserJock: work break :-) I had that with my previous employer too. I can happen at any time :p
<LaserJock> didrocks: so I managed to fix 4 bugs, I'm impressed. I'm generally a packager and not a coder
<didrocks> LaserJock: heh, congrats!
<didrocks> LaserJock: and thanks again for your work on UNE, it helps a lot :-)
<LaserJock> didrocks: so wow, it looks like we got all but 1 of the beta-1 targets done
<didrocks> LaserJock: right. I was afraid to have been to optimistic when doing the list, but apparently, it was ok :-)
<didrocks> LaserJock: the favorite view is quite special as it's not the same than the others one. That's why I didn't have the time to investigate to see why keys aren't handled
<LaserJock> so what happens between beta1 and beta2 bug-wise
<didrocks> LaserJock: I would say we should just fix all remaining ones :-)
<didrocks> LaserJock: if we find some too difficult, it's no so important and we can discare as the "first to fix" list was for beta1 IMHO
<seb128> time for sport and dinner
<seb128> bbl
<didrocks> see you seb128
<seb128> didrocks, see you didrocks
<ccheney> NCommander: got it committed to ooo-build git
<didrocks> going to bed, have a good night everyone :)
<ogra> ccheney, do you plan an upload before beta1 ?
<seb128> "night didrocks
<ccheney> ogra: i'm still working on the epiphany stuff and b1 freeze is today (aiui) so probably not
<ogra> ok
<didrocks> good night seb128!
<ccheney> ogra: the next upload i was planning was a 3.2.0 upstream one but that also changes over to the new deb format v3 so i have to determine what that does to my packaging work, probably will take a day to get it merged up and building properly
<ccheney> i was hoping to be done with this epiphany stuff by now but it keeps pulling in more and more functions, ugh
<ccheney> probably 10x more symbols than initially showed up to be able to actually build it on hardy :-\
<RAOF> Morning all.
<RAOF> Good evening didrocks :)
<RAOF> didrocks: Re: bug #514083 - thanks for the pointer to trunk.  My next step there is to fix it in bzr and submit a merge request against upstream, which we'll pull in to the distro packages, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514083 in netbook-launcher "netbook-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__ENUM()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514083
<LaserJock> RAOF: I think so yes, at least that's the way he seems to be going with it and that's what I've done.
<bryceh> heya RAOF
<RAOF> bryceh: Good morning.
<RAOF> LaserJock: Thanks.
<NCommander> ccheney: is ther esomething I can to do to help make an upload happen sooner rather than later? We *really* need this fixed in archive
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks for the gdm work
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm a bit ashamed to say I didn't do anything with it yet though, but I will in a bit or tomorrow for sure
<robert_ancell> seb128, no problem. I didn't do the gdmserver bit because I'm still not 100% sure what the right way of doing it is...
<ccheney> NCommander: if you want to just fix it for the current version in the archive adding it to the hotfixes directory and uploading will probably work as is
<ccheney> i'll either be doing an upload this weekend (if i finish my epiphany work) or after beta release next thursday, due to the time it takes to build i am generally requested to not upload past monday of a release week
<ccheney> and with the freeze today its up to slangasek if he would even accept it anyway
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you have a look to what those guys who contacted you some time ago are doing?
<robert_ancell> seb128, the gdmsetup2 guys? they just run gconftool-2 as root
<seb128> robert_ancell, bah, they just basically call gconftool --set
<seb128> robert_ancell, sudo -u gdm gconftool in fact
<seb128> robert_ancell, I can't see a clean way to do that
<seb128> robert_ancell, calling dbus-launch gconftool-2 --set after changing uid to the gdm user?
<seb128> I really hate suggesting that :p
<ccheney> ugh another class needs copying in (/me hates backporting glib/gtk crap)
<robert_ancell> seb128, that's what I was thinking... (note you also have the clear the environment otherwise it might contact the wrong gconf)
<ccheney> every class relies on more classes that aren't in the old version, etc :-\
<seb128> robert_ancell, want to hack that today if you have a chance?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I'll have a look if I have time.  You can review and sponsor it tomorrow then :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I still have gtk, telepathy-butterfly and some dx updates to look at tonight
<chrisccoulson> what sections do i need to put in xorg.conf to create a minimal configuration to force my laptop to use the vesa driver?
<seb128> robert_ancell, yeah, I will do that without fault
<chrisccoulson> there's no xorg.conf at all now, and i don't have a template
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm trying to get updates cleaned today before beta freeze, will be easier to get bug fixes than updates after that
<robert_ancell> seb128, sure, this is a UI change though, don't know if that means we should rush it
<seb128> we will rush it tomorrow
<seb128> ;-)
<NCommander> ccheney: well, it can wait for beta 2 if need be, but if you can kick me a source package, I'd love to shove it in a PPA for testing purposes
<seb128> well it's after freeze but I think we will find people understanding the need so it should be alright tomorrow
<seb128> robert_ancell, I was pondering pushing the UI without the server code today, so we just could claim the remaining work as bug fix :p
<ccheney> NCommander: all you would need to do to make it work would be to add the patch you sent me to ooo-build/patches/hotfixes and rebuild with a new version number
<robert_ancell> seb128, LOL
<ccheney> NCommander: my internet access is pretty slow so it takes quite a while for me to upload anything
<NCommander> ccheney: petal faster? :-)
<ccheney> NCommander: anything being multi hundred mb openoffice.org files anyway :)
<NCommander> ccheney: heh. I don't envy your job
<ccheney> the best i can get currently is 1mbps up, used to be on 384kbps up
 * ccheney applied to the google fiber in your community thing, would be nice to get real broadband
 * bryceh gives ccheney a box of pigeons
<NCommander> ccheney: where yo ulive?
<ccheney> NCommander: near houston
<NCommander> ccheney: ah
<ccheney> at my old house i was about 800ft from being close enough for att uverse, heh
 * NCommander starts the Better Upload Speeds for OOo Devs Fund
<ccheney> the new place has comcast but they don't even have docsis 3 yet
<NCommander> ccheney: actually, I have faster upstreams on my cell phone ;.;
<ccheney> att 3g here is about 1000/128
<ccheney> so even slower :)
<ccheney> up near boston their 3g is actually decent
<ccheney> hmm the phone company here seems to be rolling out 20/? for $85/mo
<ccheney> not sure what the upstream speed is
<ccheney> comcast has 20mbps burst not sure what the real speed is though, 20mbps burst isn't that useful for Ooo
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you have the same firefox slowness issue as didrocks?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not really
<seb128> or not right now
<chrisccoulson> oh, he mentioned that you were seeing the issue too
<seb128> I had firefox hanging for some seconds on tabs switches being launchpad pages yesterday
<seb128> but it's not doing it today
<chrisccoulson> so, it's just didrocks then ;)
<seb128> seems so
<seb128> or at least today :p
<LaserJock> I don't know how you can deal with super-long words in grids other than to widen the grid, any ideas?
<chrisccoulson> grrrrr, my filesystem has gone read only again :-/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, disks issues?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it does it every couple of days, and then i have to manually run fsck from a live CD
<seb128> not nice
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's a bit of a pain
<chrisccoulson> right, bbiab, i'd better restart and recover it again
<ccheney> i had that happen to me also yesterday, my wife shut down my system and it came up needing to be manually fsck'd, it was shut down properly though so it seemed a bit odd
<ccheney> it didn't go read only while running though
<ccheney> at least not to my knowledge
<chrisccoulson> ccheney, you're having issues too?
<chrisccoulson> my kern.log is full of sata errors
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: i'm not sure what happened
<ccheney> chrisccoulson: i don't show any sata errors and it didn't seem to go read only while running, but required manual fsck on reboot
<ccheney> if it happens again i'll have to look into it closer
<ccheney> i thought she had just hit the power switch but she actually shut my system down properly but it the fs wasn't cleanly unmounted for some reason
<ccheney> s/it//
<chrisccoulson> i get lots of errors leading to things like this:
<chrisccoulson> ata2: hard resetting link
<chrisccoulson> and it seems to mess up the filesystem if it happens at the wrong time
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: I think I see something like that coming out of suspend sometimes.
<chrisccoulson> RAOF - yeah, this is much worse after suspend too
<RAOF> Argh.  Bzr, just fix the rich-root mess, please!
<Nafai> RAOF: I ran into that this morning too
<ccheney> down to 6 undefined symbols now :)
<ccheney> hopefully 2 of those (new class) don't pull in a bucketload more
<ccheney> looks like those two pull in quite a bit of other stuff in the same class, but hopefully no other classes :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-12
<ccheney> ugh it pulls in more classes i have to subclass override due to struct changes :-\
<robert_ancell> mclasen, hey, thanks for the simple-scan review
<mclasen> np
<mclasen> this was with 0.9.5, btw
<ccheney> finally down to 4 symbols, grr
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can you build and release xdg-utils from bzr?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: sure in a bit.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, thanks
<robert_ancell> really must get main permissions...
<ccheney> found another evil symbol :-\
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: what branch do I use for xdg-utils? Ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: nvm I have an existing branch for it here.
<robert_ancell> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/xdg-utils/ubuntu
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: yeah no problem as I said above.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I'd support you if you were to apply for core-dev.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, just so I stop bugging you :)
<TheMuso> heh no really, I would.
<TheMuso> Anyway uploaded.
<robert_ancell> see you all next week
<RAOF> :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, let try to meet up sometime next week!
<RAOF> Yes!
 * ccheney off to bed, bbl
<RAOF> Who wants to bet that xulrunner doesn't have a stable javascript JIT engine on armel?
<lifeless> s/ on armel//
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Good morning didrocks
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I guess it's only visible when you disable acceleration in your graphic card
<didrocks> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Good.  It's pretty much the weekend now :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<RAOF> So I get to switch from f-spot to banshee ;)
<didrocks> what do you add to banshee?
<pitti> Bonjour mesdames et monsieurs
<RAOF> My gapless branch has just landed, and it seems that fiddling with the core of Banshee has introduced a couple of bugs :)
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti, how was the magic show?
<pitti> didrocks: bonjour! it was brilliant, really
<didrocks> sweet :) glade you enjoyed it!
<pitti> leaves a lot of question marks in your face :)
<didrocks> heh, I can imagine :-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I've commented on the LP issue I get, they open a firefox task, can you have a look and talk to upstream (as it's also on upstream tarball), please?
<pitti> I have to leave for ~ 1 hour, doctor appointment
<didrocks> see you pitti
<seb128> hello there
<RAOF> seb128: Good morning.\
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> hey RAOF didrocks
<seb128> RAOF, how was your week? how is nouveau doing?
<RAOF> Nouveau's going nicely.
<seb128> nice ;-)
<RAOF> My call for testing has resulted in a flood of... no new bugs.
<seb128> didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> seb128: very well, thanks, sun has gone away for the week-end apparently, but apart from that good ;) You?
<seb128> didrocks, same here
<seb128> it's grey today
<seb128> not complaining since it's a work day ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, but apparently we will enjoy "work day weather" during the week-end :)
<RAOF> I quite like it when its grey here.  It means its (probably) not going to be annoyingly hot :)
<seb128> RAOF, here is means it's annoyingly freezing :p
<seb128> and yeah, it's not only lucid which is freezing
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I saw that you can even have some snow today near your area
<seb128> didrocks, indeed!
<RAOF> You crazy people in the wrong season.  Everyone knows that March is autumn.
<didrocks> RAOF: heh :-)
<seb128> don't worry it freezes at night in autumn too there sometime ;-)
<RAOF> Speaking of crazy people... seb128, up for a little light f-spot sponsoring on bug #484887?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484887 in f-spot "Viewer should load target directory when loading single image" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484887
<RAOF> I'm looking forward to Hobart winters.  They're properly cold.  Frost and all!
<RAOF> Properly cold, without being OMG I'M SNOWED IN cold :)
<seb128> RAOF, sponsoring, sure!
<RAOF> Feel free to have a play around and mention any other obvious behaviours it should have that I just haven't thought of :)
<seb128> RAOF, will do
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, yeah, good thanks
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> good thanks
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<chrisccoulson> how are you today?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, despite my FF + LP issue that drives me crazy :)
<didrocks> you?
<pitti> re
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, i'm good thanks. despite your FF + LP issue that drives me crazy too ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: heh ;-)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: as it's in the tarball, I think showing this to upstream is maybe the good choice. I've added new hints today
<didrocks> it's obviously a layout functionnality that LP is using that get on FF's nerves :)
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson: good morning, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti. good thanks how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks; lots of stuff to do today..
<pitti> OMGbeta
<seb128> pitti, hey pitti, I'm very good thanks
<seb128> pitti, how are you? how was the show yesterday?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've got quite a lot of stuff to do as well
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - did you say you were using the NV driver?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you get the firefox lp issue now?
<pitti> seb128: the show was awesome -- totally flabbergasting
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no, i don't get it at all
<pitti> We left it with lots of "Huh?" question marks in our faces :)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> first the guys came to the tables and showed little tricks there
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I tried with nv and nouveau. I think that not having accelerated driver is what make the issue noticeable
<pitti> and then they had a stage show
<seb128> pitti, sounds fun ;-)
<didrocks> and today pitti is scratching his head to try to understand what happened :-)
<pitti> I think I understood just one trick
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: does any of you plan any gpm upload?
<pitti> not today
<seb128> ok, I will sponsor bug #529911 then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529911 in gnome-power-manager "battery icon is not shown" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529911
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i was going to modify the apport hook in the same way as gnome-screensaver
<seb128> or let one of you do that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, can you please get that one liner in too?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's no problem
<chrisccoulson> we're not frozen yet are we?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: we just got frozen
<pitti> but that sounds like an appropriate fix
<pitti> chrisccoulson: assigning that one to you then
<chrisccoulson> pitti - what about the changes to the apport hook?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sounds fine
<chrisccoulson> cool, will work on that then
<pitti> basically, anything which potentially destabilizes Ubuntu -> no no no
<pitti> anything which fixes bugs with low regression potential, or helps us debugging beta-1 -> bring it on
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i just noticed a merge request in gpm (bug 522972)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522972 in gnome-power-manager "Apport hook should attach hardware info" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522972
<chrisccoulson> do you think thats useful for me to merge too?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: apport hook improvements are generally fine, I think
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll add that too then
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> has anybody else recreated bug 533652 out of interest?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533652 in gnome-power-manager "critically low battery dialog "cancel" button is meaningless" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533652
<chrisccoulson> i generally don't let my battery become critically low
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, but isn't that just notify with action fallback for you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I can let my mini empty and tell you after lunch
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, but i reverted the upstream change which caused this
<chrisccoulson> so i'm a bit confused :-/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, mini is emptying, I will tell you
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> the last few builds i've done on my laptop have been painfully slow
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that because you were building openjdk or firefox there?
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> not this time
<seb128> hum, gpm notify bubbles are buggy
<chrisccoulson> the last few builds i've done seem to be taking a very long time unpacking the build-depends
<chrisccoulson> ah, so i need to fix that too
<seb128> the battery info key gives a "(null) not present"
<seb128> line after the bubble title
<chrisccoulson> battery info key? i'm not sure i have one of them
<seb128> it has a small battery display
<chrisccoulson> oh, i've got one, but it does nothing ;)
<seb128> it's fn-f3 there
<chrisccoulson> yeah, same here. but mine doesn't do anything
<seb128> I'm still trying to get the low battery test
<seb128> I played with the gconf threshold
<didrocks> I got the same issue than seb128, but my battery is dead, I was thinking it was the source of the issue :)
<seb128> let's see if that works
<chrisccoulson> oh, Fn+F3 doesn't even flow up to X on my laptop
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - nevermind, i found the issue with the critical notification
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, good, I was still trying to play with the thresholds without luck
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you want a bug about the "(null) not present" one?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yes please
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, will open one
<seb128> bah
<seb128> gpm --verbose says the threshold keys are unknown
<seb128> I'm wondering if it still uses that
<seb128> or if the time for those actions are upower things now
<chrisccoulson> i can have a look and find out
<seb128> chrisccoulson, feel free to ignore me, you are probably busy enough on firefox
<seb128> or other things
<seb128> we can figure those gpm issue after beta1
<chrisccoulson> fantastic, my disk has decided to eat itself again
<pitti> chrisccoulson: urgh?
<pitti> how?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i get ata errors constantly on this laptop
<chrisccoulson> and occasionally it corrupts the disk ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what laptop did you take?
<seb128> just making sure I don't take the same
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - its a dell e5500 ;)
<seb128> you seems to keep running into issues
<seb128> or things not working
<chrisccoulson> i get lots of this on my laptop:
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/393941/
<chrisccoulson> and then eventually, it just does this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/393943/
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<chrisccoulson> anyway, bbiab, need to go and do another manual fsck
<seb128> pitti, you took the gtk-perl bug over from slangasek?
<pitti> well, it's a  desktopish package?
<pitti> and it was originally assigned to us
<seb128> pitti, right, he just seemed to be on it
<seb128> pitti, I can upload the fix now if you want
<pitti> well, if he is, then I won't object :)
<pitti> but I guess he has his hands full with other stuff now
<seb128> I will check with him
<pitti> seb128: please go ahead if you have time
<pitti> seb128: I'll have a closer look at the retracer crash later on
<seb128> pitti, it crashed again? thanks!
<pitti> "need one more value to unpack" -> looks like a broken bug description
<chrisccoulson> that's better!
<chrisccoulson> i can write to my disk again now
<pitti> seb128: fixed that bug, restarting
<seb128> pitti, that was quick ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you remember me saying that my Fn+F8 key produced the same scancode as the "p" key on my laptop?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, I do
<chrisccoulson> it's not a problem with my laptop :)
<chrisccoulson> i just booted the karmic kernel, and it works fine
<pitti> ah
 * chrisccoulson breathes sigh of relief
<pitti> so, some weird quirk in the kernel?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, must be. but i'm not sure how to investigate that
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to run the karmic kernel for a few days and see if i still get these ata errors
<seb128> chrisccoulson, does the battery key work too now?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no, that one still doesn't do anything
<seb128> ok
<pitti> dear world. Stop sending me mail for a few hours, or at least slow down that I actually have a chance to catch up. Love, Pitti
<chrisccoulson> well, i'm not getting any ata errors yet with the karmic kernel
<chrisccoulson> asac - i see you have a nm-applet bug assigned to you in the beta 1 targetted bugs
<chrisccoulson> want me to have a look at that?
<chrisccoulson> (bug 456468 FYI)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456468 in network-manager-applet "upgrade triggers nm-applet "resource not found" ... missing icon "nm-applet-device"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456468
<asac> chrisccoulson: isnt there even a patch attached?
<asac> chrisccoulson: that bug is understood ....  we need to create a legacy link for the nm-applet-device icon
<chrisccoulson> asac - oh, ok. i'll leave it with you for now then if you already understand it
<davmor2> pitti: is there a symptom for graphics in ubuntu-bug?
<pitti> davmor2: yes, just select the "display" symptom
<davmor2> pitti: thanks :)
<cassidy> seb128, hi. Ubuntu doesn't set the $XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR var, is that expected?
<seb128> cassidy, hey, what ubuntu version do you use?
<cassidy> karmic
<seb128> cassidy, it was set to be the desktop on karmic iirc
<cassidy> I'm a simple user, I don't use dev distro ;)
<cassidy> is it set on your box?
<seb128> cassidy, let me check
<seb128> cassidy, in .config/user-dirs.dirs?
<seb128> yes
<cassidy> to ~/Download?
<cassidy> XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR="$HOME/Bureau"
<cassidy> ah I see
<seb128> cassidy, yes
<cassidy> but it's not exported
<seb128> cassidy, those are not meant to be export afaik
<seb128> cassidy, the glib api uses the config file
<seb128> cassidy, not the environment
<cassidy> I see
<cassidy> let's try using g_get_user_special_dir then
<seb128> cassidy, nice to see you still around btw :p
<seb128> cassidy, you have not been responding to any of my pings for some weeks ;-)
<cassidy> seb128, oh sorry. I moved back to Belgium so have been pretty busy :)
<cassidy> don't hesitate to ping me harder :)
<seb128> cassidy, np ;-) I did sort the questions I had I think
<seb128> hum
<seb128> how is submittodebian sending bugs?
<Laney> using reportbug
<seb128> how is reportbug sending bugs?
<seb128> is that relying on having a working mta?
<Laney> yes
<Keybuk> seb128: did you see that I uploaded new plymouth packages to my PPA?  Could you test them - you seemed particularly bitten by bugs
<Laney> I just use ssmtp these days
<seb128> Keybuk, no I didn't see that, doing that now, the mini has the issue at every single boot
<Keybuk> seb128: there's a new gdm and mountall with it - install those too
<Keybuk> pitti: ^
<seb128> Keybuk, is there anything I don't want in your ppa?
<Keybuk> seb128: should be just those three packages in there
<seb128> Keybuk, ie should I upgrade with it or just pick those?
<seb128> ok good
<Keybuk> upgrade should be fine
<pitti> Keybuk: great, thanks! I'll test them on both my machines
<selsy> my ubuntu destop windows don't appear. any window opens in full screen without the option to minimize or restore. can any one help me out?
<seb128> selsy, try #ubuntu
<seb128> Laney, ok, thanks
<selsy> seb128, thanks
<seb128> Keybuk, ok, that fixes the "show a text vt and cursor" and "xorg crashes on first enter use"
<seb128> Keybuk, but that breaks reboot
<seb128> Keybuk, it displays plymouth splash and then a text vt and doesn't reboot
<seb128> "init: Disconnected from system bus"
<seb128> is the last line on this vt
<seb128> I can vt switch but typing chars doesn't work
<seb128> ie I can't log in to see what happens
<pitti> Keybuk: ^ I get exactly the same
<Keybuk> huh
<seb128> it's not a one time things
<seb128> I did power off the box and booted again 2 times
<seb128> it does it every time
<Keybuk> reboot? or same on poweroff too?
<seb128> I tried to reboot and stopped the box by sitting on the power button
<seb128> let me try to use the shutdown action
<pitti> hm, now the boot worked, but didn't switch to X; I have to press alt+f7
<seb128> yeah, sorry the "power off" was meant to be "after having reboot hanging I did power off the box by pressing the button"
<seb128> pitti, I got one of those too
<pitti> "power off" from the menu produces the same hang as reboot
<pitti> i. e. disabled keyboard, doesn't shut down
<seb128> right, same here
 * pitti wants a SysRq key on the mini
<Keybuk> pitti: Alt-Fn-F10
<Keybuk> could you ssh in, and put the sshd, bash, etc. pids into sendsigs.omit.d
<Keybuk> then when it hands, grab a bt of plymouth?
<Keybuk> I'll do the same here too - hopefully they'll all match
<seb128> pitti, can you do it? I'm slightly busy with something else and there is no point to have both of us doing it
<pitti> ok, doing
<seb128> I mean if you already have sshd etc handy on the mini
<seb128> (I don't)
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> I hope it won't tear down the wifi during shutdown
<pitti> seb128: should be easy enough to install
<seb128> pitti, right, I'm mainly wanting to not multitask too much I still want 2 things done this afternoon and call it a day early
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<kenvandine> pitti, can i get a simple patch into gwibber that prevents CPU spin out of control?
<pitti> kenvandine: yes, sure
<kenvandine> thx
 * kenvandine prepares 
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> waah, why must NetworkManager tear down the network as soon as you log out
<pitti> Keybuk: hm, I did ps aux|grep -v gdm | awk '{print $2}' | sudo tee /var/run/sendsigs.omit
<pitti> Keybuk: and still get a hanging ssh after shutdown
<Keybuk> WiFi or wired?
<pitti> wifi
<Keybuk> the wifi supplicant gets killed on shutdown
<pitti> Keybuk: you think wired will be easier?
<Keybuk> wired is always easier ;)
<pitti> Keybuk: oh, due to an init script?
 * pitti tries
<pitti> that requires rearranging my desk slightly
<pitti> Keybuk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/394014/
<pitti> Keybuk: the box is still in that state, and I'm ssh'ed in, in case you need further info?
<Keybuk> huh
<Keybuk> nothing else running?
<pitti> Keybuk: the ps aux output has the kernel threads filtered out
<pitti> but otherwise yes
<Keybuk> status plymouth shows 1812?
<pitti> status: Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<pitti> erm, *cough*, yes
<Keybuk> AS ROOT! :p
<pitti> plymouth stop/waiting
<Keybuk> that's weird in of itself
<pitti> . o { as root? .. }
<Keybuk> status -> run as root
<pitti> yes, I meant why I need root privs for connecting to d-bus, but nevermind
<Keybuk> status run as root doesn't connect via the system bus
<pitti> ah
<pitti> so, plymouthd is gone
<pitti> (I see text VTs, too)
<Keybuk> pitti: what's rc 0 waiting for?
<pitti> I see the graphical plymouht screen, then this goes away
<pitti> oh, wait
<pitti> Keybuk: migth that be related to bug 537262 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537262 in apport "sendsigs sometimes kills upstart jobs instead of adding them to OMITPIDS" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537262
<pitti> Keybuk: the unkillalbe_process thing uncovered a bug that plymouth sometimes doesn't get added to sendsig's omit list
<Keybuk> I think it might be
<pitti> i. e. gets killed from sendsigs
<Keybuk> (related)
<pitti> and perhaps plymouth --wait is just waiting eternally for a nonexisting plymouthd?
<pitti> Keybuk | pitti: what's rc 0 waiting for?
<Keybuk> but I don't know where that plymouth --wait comes from
<pitti> ^ how do you mean?
<pitti> stracing rc just hangs in wait(), i. e. waits for a child
<Keybuk> hmm, splash_stop()
<pitti> init─┬─dhclient
<pitti>      ├─rc───plymouth
<pitti>      └─sshd───sshd───sshd───bash───pstree
<Keybuk> huh
<Keybuk> this is completely broken
<pitti> I can try to add a cowboy patch to sendsigs to not kill plymouthds
<pitti> s/s$//
<Keybuk> pitti: I don't think it's sendsigs
<Keybuk> I think it's the rc script itself killing plymouth
 * Keybuk wonders what idiot wrote these
<kenvandine> pitti, so i should subscribe the release team to the bug right?
<kenvandine> for the gwibber bug that is
<pitti> kenvandine: not necessary
<kenvandine> seb128, can you sponsor lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gwibber/ubuntu
<pitti> kenvandine: we'll pick it up from the queue
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> or pitti
<pitti> kenvandine: you can't upload that?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> acl
<pitti> kenvandine: later on, -EBUSY right now, sorry
<kenvandine> i mailed cjwatson
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, you got time?
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> np
<Keybuk> pitti: remove /lib/init/splash-functions
<Keybuk> then try rebooting and shutting down
<pitti> that seems to work (twice i a row)
<Keybuk> ok, will update PPA
<Keybuk> pitti: on the sendsigs thing
<Keybuk> have you seen plymouthd in that state yourself?  running but status plymouthd saying not running?
<pitti> Keybuk: (on the phone, brb)
<pitti> Keybuk: re
<Keybuk> rehi
<pitti> Keybuk: I didn't see it in that state from an interactive shell, now
<pitti> s/now/no/
<Keybuk> me neither yet
<Keybuk> wonder whether it's dependent on graphics card, etc.
<pitti> I can try adding a sleep 60 to sendsigs and ssh in, or so
<Keybuk> though that'd be odd
<pitti> I seem to get the bug every third boot or so
<Keybuk> oh, you do see the apport message? on intel?
<pitti> yes, on the mini
<pitti> I added some set -x traces to that bug
<pitti> for a working and a failing case
<Keybuk> cool, should be easy to debug that one then
<pitti> plymouthd is always running, but initctl list doesn't show a pid for it sometimes
<pitti> Keybuk: I wasn't sure whether initctl is supposed to be always correct wrt to that, or whether we need another way to ignore upstart jobs
<pitti> i. e. whether it's an upstart bug or a plymouth one (not registering itself, or whatnot)
<Keybuk> it's supposed to be correct
<pitti> Keybuk: could it be a race of plymouthd just starting up, and upstart not yet seeing the pid or so?
<Keybuk> no, upstart forks plymouth, it should *know* the pid ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson, asac: should bug 531583 be made a dupe of bug 518422? it seems to be the same, and the latter is better understood and has a patch
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531583 in firefox "greasemonkey causes ff 3.6 to not load, without errors" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518422 in firefox "Firefox does not start with certain addons installed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518422
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yes please, they're the same issue
<asac> ack
<pitti> thansk
<asac> unless our dailies fix one, but not the other
<asac> chrisccoulson: did micah land the patch for ubuntu2?
<asac> hmm
<asac> we should land it
<asac> on .head
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you have time to review this notify-osd nm change for mirco btw?
<asac> seb128: is that touching existing patches or new work?
<asac> nevermind. will sort it with chris (he seems to know what this is about)
<seb128> asac, dunno, I just bounced the email, it's basically making nm use the replace feature in notify-osd
<chrisccoulson> asac - it's in head already
<chrisccoulson> (the firefox patch)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've not had a chance to review it just yet
<asac> chrisccoulson: thanks. we should ask on the bug to test the daily build then
<asac> chrisccoulson: i dont see it in firefox-3.6.head
<asac> maybe in xulrunner 1.9.2.head?
<asac> oh its debian/patches/lp518422.patch
<asac> hmm ... that should get a better name ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, i was just about to get you a link
<chrisccoulson> asac - i can test with the dailies this afternoon anyway
<asac> yeah.
<asac> pitti: hmm. i think i forgot to subscribe ubuntu-archive to approved MIRs ... is that the right procedure?
<pitti> asac: not necessary
<pitti> kenvandine: "theming: changes to the appearance capplet might be required" -> is that still relevant/
<pitti> ?
<asac> pitti: hmm. so archive admins will hunt the bug down on their own in the ubuntu-mir bug list?
<pitti> usually yes (I also do that from time to time)
<asac> each and every day they get a mismatch? that feels odd ;)
<pitti> I walk through the approved ones, compare with component-mismatches, and promote
<asac> ok
<pitti> not every day, no
<asac> ok thanks for clarifying.
<pitti> kenvandine, Riddell: can you please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus for DX/OLS/Kubuntu?
<kenvandine> pitti, will do
<kenvandine> pitti, i have no idea about the appearance capplet, but i will get verification
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks; I think the appearance capplet theming change is not required, is it?
<pitti> kenvandine: ok, thanks
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<rickspencer3> pitti, hi
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, good morning
<rickspencer3> I saw your comment on bryce's ntrig blueprint
<rickspencer3> unfortunately it is not a low priority project
<rickspencer3> randomizing? yes
<rickspencer3> a little crazy? possible
<rickspencer3> low priority? no
<pitti> ntrig?
<rickspencer3> it's the multi-touch ting that bryceh is doing for sabdfl
<pitti> ah
<Riddell> pitti: yep, I may have to leave early from the release meeting so I may miss our slot
<pitti> rickspencer3: right, I set that before I got aware of the "sabdfl" tag; so please correct the priority accordingly (it's still just plain crazy, though)
<rickspencer3> pitti, I was not empowered to make a deciscion here unfortunately, although I did provide input
<rickspencer3> pitti, yeah
<pitti> Riddell: I'm happy to copy&paste your snippet, and carry any other briefing you might have
<rickspencer3> but they did put together a risk mitigation plan
<Riddell> pitti: scottK says he can do it
<pitti> ok, great
<rickspencer3> ("sabdfl tag" - giggle)
<rickspencer3> "Right by definition" ;)
<sabdfl> ya ya ya, i hear you
<pitti> exactly
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> hi sabdfl, we weren't talking about you :)
<pitti> sabdfl: hey Mark, how are you?
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<rickspencer3> happy Friday
<desrt> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> seb128: release coming together nicely?
<didrocks> good morning desrt
<seb128> desrt, yes
<seb128> desrt, I would not say no to new stable glib and gtk versions though :p
<desrt> seb128: you got a fresh new unstable only a few days ago :p
<seb128> desrt, exactly what I was saying ;-)
<desrt> well
<desrt> i don't do gtk releases :)
<vish> seb128: hi.. is there a bug that the indicator-applet is not starting with non-default themes? and the user is not able to add it again?
<vish> i think i found the problem..
<seb128> vish, it's an indicator-sound crash bug
<seb128> vish, it's fixed in bzr
<vish> ah , ok.. its seems the icon name not being present is causing the bug
<vish> seb128: thanks
<LaserJock> didrocks: do you have any comments on bug #527090 . I don't know how netbook-launcher can really help, it's just using clutter/pango wrapping
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527090 in netbook-launcher "text under icons wraps badly in netbook-launcher" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527090
<seb128> vish, look to indicator-sound open bugs
<seb128> slomo, hey
<slomo> seb128: hi :)
<seb128> slomo, your glib update fails to build btw, the testsuite breaks
<seb128> slomo, I disabled that in Ubuntu for now
<seb128> slomo, the experimental debian buildds have the same issue I've seen
<slomo> *sigh*
<slomo> pochu: ^----
<didrocks> LaserJock: if you look, it seems related to umr launcher, the one before karmic. I guess it's fixed, cf last comment
<seb128> pitti, btw robert_ancell did some work on lp:~robert-ancell/gdm/gdmsetup-sound-enable
<didrocks> LaserJock: oupss, sorry, I looked at the duplicate one. Looking at the other now
<didrocks> LaserJock: maybe that was a bug in pango (cf other bug report). I would ask if the issue is still relevant first with beta 1
<pitti> seb128: oh, sweet!
<seb128> pitti, the ui and communication part is done but when we talked yesterday he didn't do the actuals call from the server to set the key
<seb128> pitti, do you think we can still try to get than in on monday or after beta1?
<seb128> pitti, I'm about to run now and I doubt I will have time to look at it today but I can have a look this weekend
<pitti> seb128: Monday sounds fine
<seb128> pitti, ok great, thanks
<slomo> seb128: ok :) unlikely that someone will fix it early enough for this ubuntu release... only thaytan knows how the DVD menus work and he seems to be busy with other things
<seb128> slomo, ok, I will try to figure what update broke it if I can
 * seb128 is away for some hours
<seb128> be back a bit before dinner, I will read backlog and sponsoring etc if required before running for the weekend
<seb128> bbl
<LaserJock> didrocks: well, but is it really a valid bug to start with? There's not really a way to wrap a word properly that has no . or spaces, etc.
 * mclasen suggests hyphenation
<didrocks> LaserJock: my feeling is that the launcher should take more space for each icons. I don't know what was used for that
<didrocks> mclasen: yeah, that will be good. Not sure what was used before
<LaserJock> didrocks: used before what?
<LaserJock> pango doesn't add hyphenation, it just wraps on it or a . as I understand it
<didrocks> LaserJock: the launcher before karmic, and the one in karmic+lucid
<LaserJock> I thought that was a seperate issue though
<LaserJock> I thought that was *not* wrapping on - or . and that was fixed
 * mclasen was just commenting on the claim that there is no way to wrap a word unless it contains .s or spaces
<LaserJock> right now it does a word wrap and if that fails a char wrap
<mclasen> but yeah, pango doesn't do it
<didrocks> LaserJock: I'm just afraid that icon placement are fixed in the current implement (didn't have the time to look at this part of code yet)
<LaserJock> right, there is a fixed width I guess
<LaserJock> but wouldn't we have to calculate a proper width based on the max length of names, and refigure the grid based on that?
<LaserJock> so dynamically resize the icon placement based on name length
<didrocks> LaserJock: that sounds good. I'm just afraid that the change will be too intrusive now
<LaserJock> yeah, that's what I'm trying to figure out
<LaserJock> if it's a Lucid or Lucid+x task
<didrocks> sweet, keep me posted :)
<LaserJock> not using one of the long-name languages I wasn't sure how out of place the wrapping in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39713029/Bildschirmfoto-1.png is
<didrocks> LaserJock: German is good to test for that, I guess :)
<didrocks> yesterday, I installed a right-to-left language to test the new release
<didrocks> "who put my icon back to the right?" ;)
<kenvandine> pitti,  on the release status page i added "ISSUES" under dx integration calling out the string change needed for consistency in social apps
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> which will be done real soon, and we will coordinate with translators
<james_w> kenvandine: hey
<kenvandine> hey james_w
<james_w> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jpetersen/ubuntu/lucid/rhythmbox/appindicator/+merge/21077
<james_w> do we need to break freeze for that, or is it harmless?
<kenvandine> looks harmless, but i hadn't seen it
<kenvandine> tedg, can you look?
<kenvandine> tedg, says it was a work around for a bug
<james_w> there's https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu/lucid/ubuntuone-client/desktop-entry-i18n/+merge/21034 too
<james_w> that should probably go in and be pushed upstream
<kenvandine> that one is fine
<kenvandine> ok, i'll make sure they get it
<tedg> james_w: I'm not sure that it needs to break freeze... but it basically is that the code moved into indicator-application 0.0.16.
<tedg> james_w: It shouldn't cause any harm.
<james_w> tedg: ok
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> kenvandine: are you happy to track the rhythmbox one too?
<kenvandine> james_w, yes
<james_w> thanks
<kenvandine> np
<james_w> chrisccoulson: still planning on acting on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/530751 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530751 in hundredpapercuts ""Battery Discharging" is a horribly worded message" [Low,In progress]
<chrisccoulson> james_w - did the reporter mail ubuntu-translators? (i've not checked yet)
<james_w> he didn't say he has
<chrisccoulson> i was still planning on acting on it, but i've not had a lot of time
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i could have done it with the gpm upload i did earlier ;)
<chrisccoulson> ah well
<james_w> and nothing in the archives that I can see
<chrisccoulson> me neither
<chrisccoulson> i'm a bit reluctant to keep uploading these types of changes
<james_w> yeah
<NCommander> ccheney: did you already commit the ARM fix yesterday or did I misunderstand you? (I don't see it in ooo-build)
<didrocks> going out for some shopping (1 hour, I hope), bbl
<LaserJock> didrocks: ping me when you get back
<ccheney> NCommander: yea its committed to the 3-2 branch
<ccheney> grr another new class with struct changes :-(
<pitti> asac, chrisccoulson: wrt. bug 512615, how realistic would it be to use the system cairo? (in terms of newer versions which will hit lucid-updates in the future)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512615 in firefox "fonts are incorrectly rendered due to not using system cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512615
<pitti> asac, chrisccoulson: I just got told that on some systems ffox looks really horrible and rainbow-striped due to that (not here, though)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it looks pretty bad here as well
<kenvandine> pitti, when you get a chance, can you sponsor lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gwibber/ubuntu ?
<pitti> it's just a strawman, though; I'm interested in whether that would work at all, how much work it would be, and whether it would break something else
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not 100% sure what the implications of that are at the moment with regards to maintenance and support, so I'll let asac answer that one ;)
<kenvandine> pitti, that includes the string changes to match indicator-*
<pitti> kenvandine: ok
<kenvandine> and another string change which we will bring up with the translators at the same time
 * kenvandine goes to do that now
<pitti> kenvandine: (in release meeting right now, but I'll get to it)
<kenvandine> pitti, thx
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> pitti, and related, indicator-messages uploaded and needs approval :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: asac is just answering in #release
<chrisccoulson> pitti - #release?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: #ubuntu-meeting, sorry
<chrisccoulson> pitti - heh, no worries ;)
<chrisccoulson> i thought i was going crazy there
<pitti> kenvandine: gwibber uploaded
<kenvandine> thx
<didrocks> LaserJock: I'm back
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i can't follow your conversation in #ubuntu-meeting. xchat keeps crashing every time i go there ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so, summary is that we'll try to get our cairo patch applied to the firefox package (its bundled cairo), and asac pokes upstream to get blessing for that
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks
<asac> yes
<pitti> asac: ^ can you please CC: chrisccoulson to keep him in the loop, so that he can eventually take over?
<asac> i will keep you in the loop
<asac> ack
 * pitti hugs asac
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
 * pitti hugs chrisccoulson as well
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti
 * asac hugs all ;)
 * chrisccoulson hugs asac ;)
<asac> nice hug round ;)
 * chrisccoulson thinks that 4 parallel builds of thunderbird wasn't such a good idea
<chrisccoulson> i think my laptop will start smoking soon ;)
<davmor2> bryceh: are you getting reports from nvidia users about having to log in twice?
<chrisccoulson> do you mean the bug where Xorg crashes when you hit enter the first time?
<chrisccoulson> sounds very familiar ;)
<Nafai> Yes, I see that
<vish> chrisccoulson: hi.. will seb128 be coming back? or has he left for the weekend?
<chrisccoulson> he said he would pop back later
<vish> ah.. ty :)
<kenvandine> pitti, can you approve gwibber and indicator-messages when you have a moment?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is there any plan to standardise the units used at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com so that they match https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy ?
<chrisccoulson> somebody just reported a bug because their downloaded file size doesn't match what the website says ;)
<kklimonda> pitti: can we update transmission to 1.92 before beta1 release (bug 538034)? it fixes one really irritating bug 505861 (and a few smaller ones)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538034 in transmission "Update to 1.92" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505861 in transmission "Transmission download location gets the last subfolder removed on new torrents" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505861
<kklimonda> it actually fixes one bug that is not reported on LP and which bit me in my.. seat today
<NCommander> ccheney: oh, its not on master?
<ccheney> NCommander: master is for OOo 3.3
<ccheney> NCommander: hadn't checked it in on master yet since i haven't verified if master even builds on ubuntu
<NCommander> ccheney: ah, far enough, I'm still fairly new to all this ooo stuff :-)
<NCommander> ccheney: I just started a build of branch 3.2 (confirming that the patch is there) on my ARM box
<ccheney> NCommander: ok
<ccheney> NCommander: i haven't tested the most up to date ooo-build-3-2 if it fails you can always just grab that single patch out of it and use what is in ubuntu currently, that should most likely work
<NCommander> ccheney: cool
<NCommander> ccheney: thanks
<NCommander> ccheney: just as a friendly reminder, remember to make the code to import the jaunty UNO disappear :-)
<ccheney> and if i can stop copying even more bits of gtk into epiphany backport then i can work on OOo again myself :-\
<ccheney> NCommander: ah ok
<ccheney> NCommander: can you file a bug and target it to beta 2 assigned to me?
<ccheney> NCommander: that way i won't forget :)
<NCommander> ccheney: done. As a second point, what is your feelings on doing an SRU of OOo after this is fixed on lucid?
<ccheney> NCommander: SRU to karmic?
<ccheney> NCommander: i can do the SRU's for whichever releases that mobile wants assuming you can get them approved :)
<ccheney> NCommander: also as i don't have arm hardware just make sure the patch still works for the older releases
<NCommander> ccheney: not a problem
<ccheney> i have another thing to add to karmic with its next upload as well, but wasn't serious enough to do a sru just for it
<ccheney> i'm going to add a message to error output telling if the user was told to kill OOo during upgrade when they file a bug so i can set it up to autoclose new bugs relating to that :)
<ccheney> i'm getting hundreds of probably invalid bugs filed because users file bugs after it tells them to kill OOo to do the upgrade, heh
 * kenvandine runs out for a late lunch/errands
<kenvandine> bbiab
<pitti> kenvandine: done
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I don't know a plan, but please feel free to file a bug against cdimage
<pitti> kklimonda: please get it uploaded (it's just bug fixes)
<pitti> kklimonda: it will be accepted or deferred until after beta-1 (but I guess it will go throug if it lands today)
 * pitti calls it a week
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: can you take a look at bug 538034? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538034 in transmission "Update to 1.92" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538034
<Keybuk> pitti: ooh, I've just worked out the plymouth thing
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy your week-end!
<Keybuk> (sendsigs)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, i will do in a bit
<chrisccoulson> hmm, was bug 533559 discussed with anybody?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533559 in ubuntu-meta "Computer Janitor has GUI bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533559
 * kenvandine changed his mind... gonna go later :)
<kenvandine> pitti, thx
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hi
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> if you apt-get remove evo, should the mail and new mail entries stay in the messaging indicator?
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> but the service probably needs a restart
<pochu> seb128: looking at the glib failure
<pochu> it seems to fail randomly
<seb128> pochu, it fails every time there
<pochu> seb128: yeah, it fails at the same point, but it doesn't always fail
<pochu> i.e. I've just run that test like 4 times and it's passed 2 and failed another 2
<Roblob> Hello
<Roblob> where can I find a release manager to express my concerns
<kenvandine> Roblob, #ubuntu-devel
<hyperair> Roblob: i'm no release manager, but out of curiosity, what concerns are these?
 * vish votes for hyperair as release manager ;)
<hyperair> vish: lol.
<Roblob> menus on the left
<Roblob> by default in an LTS release
<Roblob> and to spring it 1 hour before the interface freeze
<Roblob> just dirty
<Roblob> and even the icons look like the mac icons (speakers, wifi) etc
<vish> Roblob: you mean the metacity buttons?
<Roblob> I hope Apple sue canonical to death
<Roblob> I will not be going to 10.04 or higher untill the buttons move back to the right
<vish> Roblob: this channel is not the best place to discuss this  , see > https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg00998.html ,
<vish> robbiew: it was a design decision , if you are concerned , you can reply to the ayatana mailing list [ https://launchpad.net/~ayatana ] [and do be civil ;)]
<vish> oops , Roblob ^
<vish> sry , robbie_w
<Roblob> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422422
<Roblob> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<Roblob> no one likes the left menus
<vish> Roblob: yes , if you are concerned ,about the choice , you need to respond to the ayatana mailing list.. noone here can help you with that
 * kenvandine heads out for the day... have a good weekend all!
<baptistemm_> asac, I attached a diff as you requested to bug 534702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534702 in bluez "Update bluez to 4.62" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534702
<chrisccoulson> hey baptistemm_
<baptistemm_> heya chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> we're frozen now ;)
<baptistemm_> :/
<ccheney> bratsche: ping
<ccheney> bratsche: i am having trouble linking to gtk with epiphany see: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394262/ rickspencer3 mentioned you might know how to determine what i am doing wrong
 * bratsche clicks
<bratsche> ccheney: Can you paste the actual linker command?
<ccheney> bratsche: yea just a minute
<ccheney> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/394274/
<bratsche> I think those functions are not exported to the .so
<ccheney> so is it a bug that they are in headers in /usr/include ? :)
<ccheney> at least i would think that if they aren't linkable they wouldn't be in include
<bratsche> Why is this in Epiphany?  Is it just a copy of the module from gtk?
<ccheney> bratsche: yea we are backporting the new epiphany to hardy which requires copying bits of various libs into epiphany
<bratsche> ccheney: Do you have a branch somewhere I can pull just to look at it?  I'm not really sure why it would need to pull that in.
<ccheney> bratsche: not at the moment, it needs those because i had to pull in all of gtkimmulticontext.c
<ccheney> bratsche: which iirc was in turn needed by gtkentry
<ccheney> bratsche: which was needed by several parts of epiphany
<bratsche> Is it not provided by the gtk+ that comes in Hardy?
<ccheney> bratsche: only an older version without the needed functions, and the newer version that has the functions had a new private struct which was not compatible, etc
<ccheney> those three functions shouldn't be too hard to deal with i hope, will see how it goes
<bratsche> Is there a copy of GtkEntry in this as well or something?
<ccheney> yea
<ccheney> had to copy in gtkentry first then the other ones to build it
<ccheney> backporting gtk apps is a pita :-\
<bratsche> Why did you need a new GtkEntry in this?
<bratsche> Is Epiphany actually setting the IM module to the entry itself?
<ccheney> it was using a lot of new gtkentry symbols from what i recall epiphany switched to using gtkentry new functions instead of old ones it used to have itself
<bratsche> Oh nice, they're using my new icon API now.  That would do it. :)
<bratsche> That makes me happy. :)
<ccheney> hehe
<ccheney> yes it is good going forward but makes backporting hell :)
<bratsche> I don't see it using the im-module stuff though, so you could try removing that from the GtkEntry you're backporting over..
<bratsche> Its git revision is 5d4bb27b if that helps, so if you have a git tree then do "git show 5d4bb27b" to get a patch and try to reverse it.
<ccheney> ah ok let me see if i can remove that part
<bratsche> That makes more sense to me than trying to backport this immulticontext stuff.
<ccheney> where do i check the git branch out from?
<ccheney> it looks like the reason its being pulled in is due to gtkimmulticontext pulling it in, not from gtkentry itself
<bratsche> git clone git://git.gnome.org/gtk+
 * mclasen cannot imagine that epiphany needs that new immodule functionality...
<ccheney> checking it out now, will take some time, heh looks like git is about 200MiB
<bratsche> If you're going to be pulling stuff from Gnome git very often, you should setup a shortcut in your .gitconfig
<bratsche> So you can just do "git clone gnome:gtk+" or whatever.
<bratsche> [url "ssh://bratsche@git.gnome.org/git/"]
<bratsche>         insteadof = gnome:
<bratsche> (or whatever your username is, or using anonymous git)
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> bratsche: i might be missing something but that patch doesn't seem to be enough to revert the need for gtkimmodule?
<ccheney> bratsche: it seems to just change some of the calls but still uses them
 * ccheney thinks he almost has it building just adding those last three symbols in
<ccheney> grr more private functions
<ccheney> in automake how do i make something like to another library in another directory of the same build?
<ccheney> i need lib/widgets/Makefile.am library to link to the lib/Makefile.am library
<ccheney> ah foo_LDADD = bar.la
<ccheney> er LIBADD for libraries
<ccheney> hmm that didn't work maybe because its a noinst library, hmm
<walters> ccheney: i suggest non-recursive automake
<ccheney> walters: i'm modifying epiphany so don't really want to rewrite the build system :)
<ccheney> walters: any idea what i would need to do to have it link between dirs properly?
<ccheney> in this case it seems it needs to do be static since the library isn't installed
<istaz> bratsche: oh great I didn't know that
<bratsche> Hmm?
<bratsche> What's that?
<ccheney> bratsche: or do you know? :)
<istaz> bratsche: the git shortcut tip
<bratsche> ccheney: Did you get the gtkimmodule thing sorted out?
<ccheney> bratsche: yea i just ended up adding the bits it needed which fixed that part then i got to a point where its claiming bits aren't there for linking from the lib dir, in lib/widgets
<ccheney> bratsche: so i think i need to somehow link in the lib dir library to lib/widgets
<bratsche> I'm not that good with automake fu, I unfortunately usually just hack around until it works. :/
<ccheney> ok, i'll see if i can find a way to make it work
<ccheney> i get this weird bit: make[5]: *** No rule to make target `../../lib/libephymisc.la', needed by `libephywidgets.la'.  Stop.
<ccheney> due to adding:
<ccheney> libephywidgets_la_LIBADD = \ $(top_builddir)/lib/libephymisc.la \ $(DEPENDENCIES_LIBS)
<ccheney> which is essentially the same thing done in src/Makefile.am but apparently it works there
<Keybuk> isn't built yet then ;-)
<Keybuk> order of SUBDIRS
<ccheney> Keybuk: oh
<ccheney> Keybuk: should i put . in before?
<ccheney> Keybuk: its shows as SUBDIRS = widgets egg (but no ref to the current one)
<Keybuk> I don't think you can do that
<Keybuk> oh, yes you can
<Keybuk> yes, do that
<Keybuk>    By default, Automake generates `Makefiles' that work depth-first in
<Keybuk> postfix order: the subdirectories are built before the current
<Keybuk> directory.  However, it is possible to change this ordering.  You can
<Keybuk> do this by putting `.' into `SUBDIRS'.  For instance, putting `.' first
<Keybuk> will cause a prefix ordering of directories.
<ccheney> ok
<ccheney> yea that seemed to help a lot
<ccheney> it fixed the other errors just one left
<ccheney> Keybuk: thanks that was enough to make it finish building :)
<ccheney> now just have to see why it fails in dh_install :-\
<ccheney> hmm must have disabled a patch renaming the epiphany dir to epiphany-browser
 * ccheney will fix that after dinner, bbl
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-13
<peitschie> hi everybody :)
<peitschie> i am wondering what is the best way to go about getting a merge-request reviewed for the python-launchpad-integration library?
<ccheney> yipee, i got epiphany-browser built and with a resulting debs :)
<ccheney> also with proper patches :)
<ccheney> just need to do that for the other library packages and make sure it actually works
<mnemo> "ubuntu-bug blah" says it can't contact the crash report server
<mnemo> seems like some admins needs to be notified about that
<vish> mnemo: bug #538097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "Apport cannot connect to crash database" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<mnemo> vish: a thanks, I marked myself as affected too now... I guess they will fix it first thing on monday morning
<Ng> woah, simple scan is awesome
 * hyperair wants a scanner which actually works in linux =\
<Ng> hyperair: I just went to the local PCWorld, bought an HP printer and scanner (F4580) for 40 quid, plugged it in and I got a notification telling me it was ready to print, and then fired up simple scan and it works :)
 * hyperair is envious
<hyperair> Ng: are there any other brands? stuff like brother perhaps?
<hyperair> Ng: canon appears to hate linux (their drivers suck grandly) and hp's ink is expensive
<Ng> hyperair: no idea, I specifically wanted an HP because of their excellent support. They have compatibility lists for their printers for linux that specifically mention which versions of which distros work
<hyperair> Ng: that's really cool. if only other brands were like that.
<hyperair> Ng: i've a scanner which requires a virtual machine to use.
<Ng> hyperair: yeah, I was so surprised and impressed that I didn't really look too hard for support from other brands ;)
<Ng> I wonder if I can get the wireless printing support to work
 * hyperair will give more consideration to hp next time.
<Ng> I can. and wireless scanning \o/
<Ng> this is absurdly cool
<fagan> rickspencer3: Can we add a fps game to the list of featured games in the software center?
<fagan> (there are a few good ones)
<rickspencer3> fagan, we looked for ones
<rickspencer3> but there were none that worked well across enough configurations
<fagan> Ah that makes sense
<rickspencer3> yeah
<fagan> I was just wondering
<rickspencer3> fagan, it's a good question, we discussed it a bit on a list
<rickspencer3> I pushed for one myself, actually
<fagan> It would be nice if we had a way of detecting their computers spec and suggesting applications that their computer can use well
 * fagan dreams a little
<fagan> hmmmm it would be nice too if we had an action section in the games catagory
<fagan> Oh and the icon for sports games looks very bad
 * fagan wonders if an icon looking bad warrants making a bug
<rickspencer3> fagan, always worth it to log a bug
<rickspencer3> fagan, fyi, I just pushed my pygame template into quickly trunk
<fagan> Nice ill probably give it a look next week some time
<rickspencer3> fagan, how do I make a good tutorial for the pygame template like the one you made for the ubuntu-application?
<rickspencer3> (like using Yelp correctly and such)
<fagan> rickspencer3: docbook is kinda like html. If you look at the tutorial I made you should be able to figure most of it out. Just ping me if you have any problems :)
<rickspencer3> fagan, where is the tutorial in the ubuntu-application directory tree?
<fagan> /data/templates/ubuntu-application/help
<rickspencer3> thanks fagan
<fagan> np
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-03-14
<tgpraveen12> in the downloads folder now i always have a bar at the top telling me "you can receive files via bluetooth in this folder" and there is no way to close this bar.
<tgpraveen12> known bug?
<kklimonda> I wonder what files are considered "Public"
<kklimonda> in the personal file sharing preferences
<tgpraveen12> kklimonda: ones which are set to public in sharing options of that file iirc
<vish> tgpraveen12: have you ever considered searching lp first ;p
<tgpraveen12> vish: what r u referring to?
<tgpraveen12> though yeah i dont use search in lp much
<vish> tgpraveen12: the downloads ribbon bug ;)
<tgpraveen12> oh!
<nigelb> tgpraveen12: dont use the search on lp, search on google in the site launchpad.net, should have better luck then
<vish> tgpraveen12: you should use it more often ;) , you'd be surprised how much faster you can get an answer :)
<tgpraveen12> nigelb: heh
<nigelb> tgpraveen12: and desktop team tend to take a break on weekendds since they have their hands full on weekdays
<tgpraveen12> vish: alright. but then i wouldnt bother ppl hear that much! :-P
<vish> tgpraveen12: thats the idea ;)
<tgpraveen12> hehe
<hyperair> kenvandine: got a moment? regarding rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store, is the icon distributed under GPLv3 as well, or something else?
<kklimonda> are we going to pursue changes in all applications to apply UnitsPolicy to them even if other distributions doesn't do it? What do we plan to change for 10.04? All GNOME applications?
<hyperair> what's UnitsPolicy?
<kklimonda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy - I'm probably getting too tired to make a coherent sentenct ;)
<hyperair> kklimonda: that is really cool.
<hyperair> i think it should have been standardized beforehand
<kklimonda> hyperair: but, so far, we are doing this downstream and developers are starting to revolt ;)
<hyperair> kklimonda: revolt? why would they? and why are the patches not being forwarded?
<kklimonda> hyperair: I completely agree on the policy itself but without getting it accepted by GLib maintainers it's going to be painful
<hyperair> kklimonda: what do you mean?
<hyperair> kklimonda: what does glib have to do with the unitpolicy?
<kklimonda> hyperair: mostly because those changes are going to make Ubuntu different then the rest
<hyperair> meh. ubuntu is already different from the rest.
<hyperair> but i'm against having too large a delta, yes
<hyperair> such patches should really be forwarded
<kklimonda> hyperair: well - the idea is to patch glib so developers can just use the already present g_format_size_to_display to get properly formated strings
<hyperair> then forward the patch to glib upstream!
<kklimonda> hyperair: it has been and their opinion is that it's an ABI break or sort
 * hyperair facepalms
<hyperair> not this kind of argument again
<hyperair> the linker vs behaviour argument for ABI?
<kklimonda> hyperair: I'm not sure what you mean ;)
<hyperair> kklimonda: the libcurl developer once told me about the debian vs upstream fallout of SOVERSIONs... basically he bumped the soversion because he believed that the function's behaviour changed, hence it's an ABI break, and the debian developer insisted on keeping the SOVERSION since no functions were removed, so programs did not need to be recompiled for this (linker argument)
<hyperair> kklimonda: this is a similar argument, isn't it?
<hyperair> kklimonda: anyway how about having g_format_size_for_display use KiB instead? that way it's almost the same.. the figures are the same, just the units different.
<kklimonda> hyperair: yes, it is similar
<hyperair> kklimonda: is there a link to this argument upstream?
<kklimonda> hyperair: gnome bug 554172
<ubottu> Gnome bug 554172 in general "g_format_size_for_display() should use correct IEC units" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=554172
<hyperair> thanks
<hyperair> hmm the transmission argument is valid though
<TheMuso> Good morning.
<RAOF> Good morning!
<rickspencer3> hey guys
<rickspencer3> happy Monday :)
<Keybuk> are you in Australialand?
<rickspencer3> Keybuk, TheMuso and RAOF are
<rickspencer3> I'm just dinking on my side projects
<Keybuk> ahh
<rickspencer3> Sunday afternoon here
<Keybuk> Sunday evening here ;)
<Keybuk> For each of the bits 0-3 in the Enable Set/Reset register (Graphics Controller register 1) that is 1, the corresponding bit in the Set/Reset register (GC register 0) is extended to a byte (0 or 0FFH) and replaces the CPU data for the corresponding plane. For each of the bits in the Enable Set/Reset register that is 0, the CPU data is used unchanged for that plane (normal operation). For example, if the Enable Set/Reset register is set t
<Keybuk> o 01H and the Set/Reset register is set to 05H, then the CPU data is replaced for plane 0 only (the blue plane), and the value it is replaced with is 0FFH (bit 0 of the Set/Reset register extended to a byte). Note that in this case, bits 1-3 of the Set/Reset register have no effect.
<Keybuk> ...
 * Keybuk goes cross-eyed
<RAOF> Doing some VGA programming?
<Keybuk> RAOF: well spotted :p
 * RAOF has never done any himself, but it looked familiar :)
<Keybuk> I'm making life complicated for myself
<Keybuk> I'm first trying to understand the existing code in usplash
 * rickspencer3 eyes bug
<RAOF> What, only one? :)
<Keybuk> bug #1
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> I was trying to understand what Keybuk pasted into the channel
<Keybuk> rickspencer3: it's the fancy way of programming VGA
 * rickspencer3 goes back to inkscape and making sprites for pygame template
<rickspencer3> Keybuk doesn't need an IDE, he uses IRC to program
<Keybuk> you tell the VGA controller where the pea is before you move the cups
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<Keybuk> that way you don't need the pea
<Keybuk> rickspencer3: Keybuk wishes Linux *had* an IDE
<rickspencer3> Keybuk, linux *is* an IDE
<RAOF> Monodevelop's pretty good, if you're somewhat higher up the stack than prodding VGA registers.
<rickspencer3> just without statement completion and an integrated graphical debugger
<rickspencer3> RAOF, and care about mono ;)
<rickspencer3> there are some decent Python ones as well, or so I hear
<kklimonda> there is always anjuta
<RAOF> Really?  Does it do code-completion too?  Dynamic languages are hard to do a good IDE for (in return for generally needing them less, I find).
 * Keybuk just wishes he had VisualStudio for Linux
<RAOF> Um.  Does apport work against staging at all now, or is launchpad just being really slow?  I'm waiting patiently for this bug data to be processed...
<kklimonda> RAOF: it does code completion for C and most likely "code completion" for python at the project level ;)
<rickspencer3> RAOF, there seems to be something seriously busted with apport -> LP this weekend
<rickspencer3> I assigned a but to flacoste and pitti
<rickspencer3> so maybe your tonight someone will jiggle the handle on it
<rickspencer3> too bad, we're probably losing a lot of good data
<RAOF> I'm going to need to re-ask for some apport-collect data, certainly.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, there is a save function built into ubuntu-bug
<rickspencer3> I think it's -f
<rickspencer3> I guess it's --save
<rickspencer3> because it's programmed by pitti, you can assume that there is some extra awesome built in
<RAOF> :)
<lifeless> Keybuk: doing vesa or direct vga ?
<cjohnston> hey rickspencer3.. question for you if you have a moment...
<rickspencer3> cjohnston, ;course
<rickspencer3> what's up?
<cjohnston> Who would be the right person to talk to about https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633 (the left vs right min max close button debate)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjohnston> I would like to get some correct info on what the plan (if any) is
<Keybuk> lifeless: direct vga
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> cjohnston, what do you want to talk about? (so I know better where to direct you)
<rickspencer3> ug, 105 comments
<cjohnston> I want to find out if there is either a) a plan to change it back (to right side) b) a plan to make it an option c) wont fix
<cjohnston> both that and the fact that the window title is now left aligned
<rickspencer3> cjohnston, I don't really know what the plans are
<cjohnston> is there someone who might?
<rickspencer3> I see on the bug that you are passionate about this
<cjohnston> yes
<rickspencer3> so I would speak with ivanka first
<rickspencer3> and then sabdfl if talking to ivanka does not help
<rickspencer3> cjohnston:
<cjohnston> ok
<rickspencer3> <unsolicited_advice>
<rickspencer3> note that any change gets a huge amount of rabble rousing
<rickspencer3> some justified, some not
<cjohnston> right
<rickspencer3> the folks who make the most progress treat the folks they are talking to with respect and patience
<rickspencer3> </unsolicited_advice>
<rickspencer3> :)
<cjohnston> I personally like it the new way
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> honestly, I do too
<rickspencer3> I like having the huge hit target for dragging windows
<cjohnston> I just want to put an end to the <insert word>
<cjohnston> lol
<rickspencer3> but I don't much use the mouse to close windows
<rickspencer3> and I adjusted in like an hour to moving to the left when I do
<Nafai> I just found some good themes for Chrome, so now all I have to do is write an Emacs color-theme and my whole desktop uses the new themes :)
<rickspencer3> cjohnston, good luck
<cjohnston> i do have one complaint about the new theme.. on my lappy its really hard to see the scroll thing to drag on the right hand side.. but thats it.. i love everything else
<cjohnston> thanks rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> cjohnston, you should let ivanka know about that scroll thingy
<rickspencer3> she is currently compiling tweaks
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> What is her nick?
<rickspencer3> ivanka
<rickspencer3> Ivanka = ivanka
<cjohnston> lol
<rickspencer3> cjohnston, she is a really good person, and I think she would appreciate some supportive communication from you
<cjohnston> Looks like she isnt around then..
<cjohnston> okie.. cool
 * cjohnston is still waiting for his python class :-P
<cjohnston> kidding of course
<rickspencer3> cjohnston, yeah, it's Sunday in London, and she's been really burning the midnight oil
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> well, for some of us, we spend our free time *also* working on Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> just not the stuff we get paid to work on :)
 * cjohnston doesnt get paid to work on any of it.. heh
<cjohnston> although he wishes he did
<rickspencer3> cjohnston, be careful what you wish for ;)
<cjohnston> lol
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, Ink Scape + PyGame = fun
<rickspencer3> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2010/03/ink-scape-pygame-fun.html
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, hoping to see some new gnomey games using pygame
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, cool :)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, as the gnome games maintainer I (probably erroneously) assume you care ;)
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yeah, one of the problems with gnome-games is there are too many platforms...  we've tried to standardise on one technology.  It's clutter at the moment as that aligns better with the rest of the platform
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, oh
<rickspencer3> maybe a gnome-games quickly template?
 * rickspencer3 puts on list for UDS
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, do your mouse buttons sometime stop working in Lucid?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, uh .. no
<rickspencer3> that sounds pretty serious, haven't seen an x input bug in a while
<bryceh> robert_ancell, wireless mouse?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, driving me insane.  seb128 was getting it at one point.  I must check if he still gets it.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, this may sound stupid, but "low battery in a wireless mouse"?
<robert_ancell> bryceh, usb.  Normally the mouse clicks stop working and I mash the keyboard and mouse to get out of it
<robert_ancell> bryceh, changing usb port doesn't work.  The one I've just got now (haven't had it before). the mouse buttons are not working and I can't alt-tab out of xchat
<bryceh> robert_ancell, dunno, but that sounds like a familiar bug.
<bryceh> we get a lot of complaints about usb keyboards losing configuration settings
<bryceh> probably a kernel bug ultimately
<robert_ancell> bryceh, any logs I can get to help?
<bryceh> rickspencer3, I know I'm not supposed to think about work stuff over the weekend, but I'm finding myself mightily stressed out about how the MT stuff is going to end up impacting X qa for lucid
<rickspencer3> bryceh, ok
<rickspencer3> let's talk about it tomorrow
<robert_ancell> sorry, forgot you guys were on weekend.
<robert_ancell> yay, it automagically resolved itself
<bryceh> robert_ancell, there may be, but to be honest I extremely doubt I'd have time to look at it anyway
<rickspencer3> bryceh,  I'm not really sure that I have lots of options
<rickspencer3> but yes, there will be a direct trade off for quality for this feature
 * rickspencer3 sads
<bryceh> rickspencer3, well, is it felt that the X bugs that exist aren't serious enough to worry about?
<rickspencer3> bryceh, I can't say
<rickspencer3> I guess it's that this feature is more valuable than quality
<rickspencer3> bryceh, let me think about it
<rickspencer3> I'll try to come up with a way to help
<bryceh> I know it's not anywhere near Halloween but anyone that'd like a fright, check it out:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel?field.searchtext=GPU+Lockup
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> potentially all the same?
<chrisccoulson> robert_ancell - your symptoms (keyboard and mouse buttons not working) could also be an application bug
<chrisccoulson> something could be grabbing the keyboard and / or pointer
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, any way to diagnose that?
<chrisccoulson> that's quite difficult, and it's only a possibility. does it happen with any particular applications running?
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, not that I can tell, I'm only running firefox, thunderbird, gnome-terminal and xchat
<chrisccoulson> (you can trigger a similar effect btw, by breaking an application in gdb at a point when its grabbed the pointer)
<chrisccoulson> i've made that mistake a few times when debugging things in gdb ;)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, right
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if there's anyway to track grabs on the server side
<bryceh> robert_ancell, there are various tools out there for identifying where the clicks are going through the system
<bryceh> robert_ancell, xtrace, xinput, and so on.  I don't know the procedures off the top of my head
<bryceh> some of it is probably documented on the ubuntu-x wiki
<robert_ancell> bryceh, ok, will have a go next time it occurs
<chrisccoulson> i thought of xtrace, but you'd need some idea of what app causes it beforehand, as it's not something you can use to do "post-mortem" type diagnostics with
<chrisccoulson> i was just trying to figure out which tools might tell you the information you want
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-07
<micahg> pitti: ACK on xulrunner debdiff, thanks
<RAOF> I take it not many people have gltext set as their screensaver :)
 * micahg had gltext crash
<RAOF> micahg: Probably killed by the oom killer, I'd guess.
<kamstrup> dpm: good morning - i have an i18n question for you :-)
<dpm> heya kamstrup, good morning, feel free to shoot then :)
<kamstrup> dpm: in unity-place-applications I want to filter out a set of stop words from the index
<kamstrup> dpm: and I have const gchar *STOP_WORDS[] = {"a", "an", "and", "are", "as", "at", "be", "but", "by", "for", "if", "in", "into", "is", "it", "no", "not", "of", "on", "or", "s", "such", "t", "that", "the", "their", "then", "there", "these", "they", "this", "to", "was", "will", "with"};
<kamstrup> dpm: I'm wondering that the sanest way to mark this for translation is..?
<kamstrup> dpm: I was thinking of putting it in the applications.place file and use the normal .desktop translation stuff for it
<kamstrup> dpm: or should I use _() in the code? or what makes sense :-)
<dpm> kamstrup, I think having them marked in the code would give us the benefit of adding a translator comment explaining briefly to translators that these are stop words. I think this might be better than having them in a .desktop file, which IIRC does not allow for comments (or at least they are not forwarded to the .pot file)
<kamstrup> dpm: hmmm... wait... now that I thihnk about it - not all languages may have the same number of stopwords
<kamstrup> dpm: and it that case I couldn't really list them as individual elements in C code...
<kamstrup> ie. stopw[0] = _("a"); ... doesn't work in that case
<dpm> kamstrup, I think tracker used to use stop words, but I'm not sure how they made it so that translators could add new ones for their language. It might be worth looking at tracker (if my memory serves right and it wasn't another project :)
<RAOF> Couldn't you have a single (something) delimited string of stop-words and split it on startup?
<kamstrup> dpm: Tracker does it like this http://git.gnome.org/browse/tracker/tree/data/languages but they have a vastly bigger set of stopwords because they index arbitrary data, but I only have apps metadata here
<mvo> kamstrup: sounds like something we should share acceross unity/software-center too
<kamstrup> mvo: could be an idea
<mvo> or I will just nick it from your code ;)
<kamstrup> mvo: a possibility - some interdependency would not be so fun to have I think, so pasting could be the solution
<kamstrup> mvo, dpm: I'm not sure I like Tracker's approach for my purpose, but here's another idea (in Python syntax):
<mvo> yeah, interdependencies is not a good idea
<kamstrup> stopwords = _("a an and are as at be ...").split()
<kamstrup> so concat all stopwords in one translatable string and split on whitespace (or some other delimiter)
<dpm> oh, I see, yeah
<dpm> kamstrup, so from the translators side, a code coment above the line + that, would work well I think
<kamstrup> dpm: ok, i'll try that then
<kamstrup> mvo: ^^
<dpm> cool, thanks kamstrup
<dpm> good morning pitti, I've got a question for you:
<dpm> It seems that the change in langpack-o-matic to copy the xpi files is causing an issue in the language pack PPAs containing FF3.6 translations (maverick+lucid), as it seems that translations have moved from the -base to the delta package and don't work there. This was discussed on the translators list recently https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2011-March/004486.html (see the thread for more background)
<kamstrup> mvo: i'll use ; as stopword delimiter instad on second thought - I dunno if some odd language could have whitespace crossing "stop-phrases" or something
<kamstrup> (although, I think I'd break on that elsewhere, but anyway :-))
<mvo> kamstrup: sounds good, once you have it commited, could you send me the revno?
<mvo_> kamstrup: hrm, network disconnected: <mvo> kamstrup: sounds good, once you have it commited, could you send me the revno please?
<pitti> Good morning
<edwardc> morning, pitti
<pitti> dpm: hm, that sounds like a separate issue, though; the changes were guared with >= natty
<pitti> dpm: I have a phone call now, will look into this later
<pitti> edwardc: good morning/evening!
<edwardc> pitti: :)
<kamstrup> mvo_: sure thang
<GunnarHj> pitti: Good morning! You may want to take a look at bug 730495.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730495 in gdm-guest-session "Title bar missing in GTK+ dialogs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730495
<dpm> cool, thanks pitti
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> dpm: ah, you should have access to macquarie.canonical.com now
<dpm> pitti, yeah, I got the reply to the RT, thanks for that
<dpm> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi dpm, how are you?
<dpm> chrisccoulson, fine thanks, I'm about finished with catching up today and about to do some real work :)
<pitti> hey GunnarHj, good morning
<pitti> looking
<seb128> hey
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ca va?
<seb128> pitti, got a cold but otherwise yes
<seb128> I overslept but that didn't really fix it
<seb128> pitti, what about you?
<pitti> seb128: we went to the computer games museum in Berlin, and then visited my wife's grandma; returned last night
<seb128> pitti, sounds nice ;-)
<seb128> did you have nice weather as well?
<pitti> yeah, it's marvellous now; bit cold still, but sunny
<pitti> seb128: do you have something for gtk+2.0, or can I upload?
<seb128> pitti, upload, I can't think of anything that is waiting to go in
<kamstrup> mvo: meh - i jave to drop stopwords for now... xapian's handling of stopwords does not work well at all for our purposes
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien, you advised me to try on Monday, so here I am! :-)  Any chance that you can help with the uploads to -backports acc. to bug 719815? Scott K. and Martin have cleared them, but Scott does not have upload permission for gdm.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 719815 in maverick-backports "Please backport gdm and language-selector to Lucid and Maverick" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719815
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128> hey GunnarHj
<pitti> I'll queue it up
<seb128> pitti, do you know what this arch foreign change do in gtk?
<pitti> seb128: the definition is in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec#Dependencies%20involving%20Architecture:%20all%20packages
<pitti> seb128: I understand why it's necessary for e. g. tzdata
<pitti> I haven't thought about it for gtk2, though; that change came from Steve
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, thanks. Fear that you are getting tired of me, so I asked seb128. ;-) OTOH it probably makes sense that you complete that 'project'...
<pitti> GunnarHj: heh; no, not at all, I just need to find some time to sponsor it
 * pitti has a few tabs queued up as short-term TODO
<pitti> GunnarHj: any help with the i18n stuff is appreciated
<seb128> GunnarHj, sorry to not be really responsive to know but I've read some of the email exchanges on the topic, that has been going for weeks and is a non trivial set of changes, I don't want to start trying to get an hold of it just for doing backports
<GunnarHj> pitti: Then I'm relieved. :-) Glad to help.
<GunnarHj> seb128: I fully understand. Kind of realized it once I had pressed enter...
<seb128> no worry, thanks for your work
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, pitti: does any of you would like to claim bug #730528?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730528 in libappindicator "Impossible to inherit a class from AppIndicator*.Indicator in Python (gir)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730528
<and471> hey mpt
<and471> you managed to do any sketches?
<pitti> seb128: do you have a second to try starting a second X session with unity? (guest or normal user); do you have unity-window-decorator running there?
 * pitti currently reproduced bug 730495 and did some initial poking
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730495 in compiz "unity-window-decorator doesn't start on secondary X session" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730495
<pitti> GunnarHj: ^ FYI
<seb128> pitti, sure
<seb128> did you talk to smspillaz about it? he has been fixing issues with the decorator
<pitti> not yet, I just started looking into this
<pitti> I can't see any obvious DISPLAY=:0 hardcoding in the patch, but I'm not 100% sure what to grep for either
<seb128> pitti, do you want me to test something?
<pitti> seb128: mostly to confirm that you have the same startup failure, that it's not a  misconfiguration on my end
<seb128> pitti, confirmed
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> I've confirmed in a classic desktop session
<seb128> it's not unity specific
<seb128> (u-w-d is used in classic)
<pitti> unity-window-decorator is running in classic, too?
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, it's likely a recent issue, guest session was working fine until recently
<pitti> I'm not using it that often
<pitti> I did a dist-upgrade last night
 * pitti checks grep '^2011-03-06.*configure ' /var/log/dpkg.log
<pitti> seb128: hm, nothign obvious there; the most gnome-ish bit is libcanberra
<seb128> pitti, btw did you see my ping about bug #730528?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730528 in libappindicator "Impossible to inherit a class from AppIndicator*.Indicator in Python (gir)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730528
<seb128> pitti, not sure if that's rather a kenvandine's thing or if you want to comment on it
<pitti> seb128: ah, I saw it; still busy with catching up on the over-weekend stuff
<pitti> (gosh, people should stop doing so much work/mail on weekends!)
<pitti> seb128: ah, that sounds familiar; that's not how GI works, I think
<seb128> pitti, don't tell me, I just managed to catch up with my emails now
<seb128> it's after alpha fun I guess ;-)
<seb128> the appmenu thing is annoying
<seb128> it keeps breaking in different ways
<chrisccoulson> pitti, we have firefox 4.0rc1 translation xpi's now
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good morning
<chrisccoulson> but there is a problem with them: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=639458
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 639458 in Build Config "Translation xpi's compatibility requirements too tight for release (4.0rc1)" [Normal,New]
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, great!
<pitti> hm
<chrisccoulson> i'm just talking to the mozilla guys about that now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: failing that, I could also edit the install.rdf in langpack-o-matic, but fixing it upstream would be appreciated of course
<pitti> chrisccoulson: want me to update the XPIs in po2xpi in my branch before you merge? or do you want to update them yourself?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, we could do that as a last resort, but i think they'll fix it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - feel free to update them. do you have a script which does that?
<chrisccoulson> note, that the xpi's aren't in the expected location on the ftp server yet, as RC1 isn't released
<pitti> I don't
<pitti> just wget -r -np ;)
<chrisccoulson> ah :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I don't see them in http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/ ?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: or is that "latest/"?
<chrisccoulson> pitti, see my last comment^^^ :)
<chrisccoulson> well, the one before my last comment ;)
<chrisccoulson> "note, that the xpi's aren't in the expected location on the ftp server yet, as RC1 isn't released"
<pitti> ah, sorry
<chrisccoulson> they're currently in ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/nightly/4.0rc1-candidates/build1/linux-x86_64/xpi/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: anyway, I'll wait a bit for the upstream guys to comment
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 - i'm good thanks, how are you?
<seb128> got a cold but otherwise I'm fine
<seb128> hum
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we got several new libdbusmenu or indicator-appmenu issues, let me know if you have time for some this week.
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - sure, although i'm meant to be patch piloting today
<chrisccoulson> and i'm trying to fix firefox URI handling issues too
<chrisccoulson> but that shouldn't take too long
<seb128> ok, no worry start with those, if you have time let me know, i've issues to dispatch
<seb128> i've assigned those to mterry for now but he might welcome some help there
<seb128> like there 2 or 3 bugs about menus not updating as they should and 1 or 2 crashers
<seb128> chrisccoulson, gnome-bt has still a buggy case ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you turn bt off and on the "visible" item check got dropped
<chrisccoulson> cool, i'll take a look at those when i get some time
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you want this one assigned to you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #723463
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723463 in indicator-appmenu "indicator-applet-appmenu crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_send_about_to_show()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723463
<seb128> bug #
<seb128> bug #729128
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729128 in indicator-application "gnome-bt "visible" item toggle not working after turning bt off and on" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, those are yours
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - cool, thanks
<seb128> thank to you!
<chrisccoulson> w00t, got a working fix for bug 727372 now \o/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727372 in firefox "FF 4 requires both .desktop and gconf entries for url handlers" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727372
<seb128> hello mterry!
<mterry> seb128, hello!  noticed your libdbusmenu tear  :)
<seb128> mterry, ;-)
<seb128> mterry, so I've basically moved the menu refresh issues and missing items to you
<seb128> mterry, and moved the crasher and indicator-application issue away in exchange
<seb128> let me know if that works for you ;-)
<mterry> seb128, ah, k.  I'm actually working on the most annoying bug in unity for me right now: "why doesn't the paste shortcut work in gnome-terminal sometimes" but I'll get to the libdbusmenu stuff too
<mterry> this may be libdbusmenu anyway
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mterry, well it might be that those empathy issues and a few others turn to be one bug
<seb128> that's why I assigned the set to you
<mterry> yeah, makes sense
<seb128> otherwise we might need with people working on the same bug from different angle and duplicating work
<bcurtiswx> Dictionary note: add Oneiric to it ;)
 * bcurtiswx picks on tedg for breaking dbus,
<bcurtiswx> I appreciate not being able to set my status as away from the indicator menu :P
<chrisccoulson> tedg likes breaking stuff :)
<bcurtiswx> its rumored his license plate says "iluv2break"
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i know the exact commit to revert in dbusmenu to fix it
<kenvandine> but will wait for tedg to actually fix it
<bcurtiswx> :)
 * kenvandine notices twitter, identi.ca and facebook all flooded with posts about Oneiric
 * kenvandine wonders how to pronounce that properly
<bcurtiswx> not even the EN-US dictionary knows it exists
<soren> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/oneiric knows
<soren> (how to pronounce it, that is)
<bcurtiswx> o-nye   or o-knee ?
<soren> o-nye
<soren> bcurtiswx: Look at that link. There's a link to a sound clip.
<bcurtiswx> ah yes, o-nye-rick
<seb128> hey kenvandine, tedg
<seb128> kenvandine, do you know if the same commit breaks other things?
<seb128> we got new appmenu issues recently
<kenvandine> i would think it does
<seb128> bah
<bcurtiswx> hi seb128
<seb128> hello bcurtiswx
<dobey> pitti: ping
<pitti> hey dobey, how are you?
<dobey> pitti: good. and you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks
<dobey> pitti: can you approve my new maverick-proposed upload for ubuntuone-client? it includes the rest of the fix for that one last bug
<dobey> bug #661292 that is
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661292 in ubuntuone-client "Nautilus is not aware of published files" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661292
<pitti> I can do another round of SRUs a bit later, yes
<dobey> great, thanks
<lamalex> bryceh_, what lp project do I give bugs to for driver issues?
<lamalex> and is simply, "driver does not support feature foo" a bug that I should even file?
<dobey> lamalex: the source package that contains the driver?
<dobey> lamalex: most of them would probably be against "linux (Ubuntu)" i guess?
<micahg> pitti: why did you assign work items back to me?
<pitti> micahg: I just fixed the spelling; your LP account is micahg, not micah-g
<pitti> micahg: did you want to assign them to someone else instead?
<micahg> pitti: right, I wanted them off the security team's burndown charts, but I hope to work on them on community time, is there a better way to do this?
<pitti> micahg: the only requirement is that if you put a launchpad ID in front of a work item, it needs to be a valid one
<micahg> pitti: so, I'm better off removing the ID then?
<pitti> micahg: you can also put in a team there instead, to more clearly mark them as "not really owned"
<micahg> pitti: ok, does the WI tracker figure out who's in a team or does it stop if it's assigned to a team?
<pitti> micahg: it does know who is in what team, yes; but we don't build charts for e. g. ~mozilla-team
<pitti> so it won't matter for that
<micahg> pitti: ok, thanks
<pitti> micahg: should we run through the plugin list again and delete more packages?
<micahg> pitti: I think we're left with apps at this point, I'd say let's reevaluate in a couple weeks
<pitti> ok
<micahg> I think whatever's not ported by beta should be dropped unless someone is committing to porting it, that should wake up anyone who has an interest in a package
<pitti> sounds like a plan
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^ how does that sound?
<chrisccoulson> there's going to be a lot of stuff that isn't ported by beta ;)
<chrisccoulson> particularly swt-gtk (and therefore, eclipse)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: eclipse has its own copy of swt-gtk I thought
<chrisccoulson> micahg - if it does, then that would be a bonus. because, that means we could switch off the browser part of swt-gtk, and just drop vuze and tuxguitar ;)
<kklimonda> bah
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: any idea what could be done about it: http://pastebin.com/nFfzeuGD ?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: mongodb uses its own malloc, and developers have decided to use macro to define it
<kklimonda> so now runtime->malloc from jscntxt.h is transformed into runtime->mongodb:malloc ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that sucks. i'm not sure what you can do about that :/
<chrisccoulson> i think defining your own malloc as a macro sounds like a bug though ;)
<kklimonda> I wonder if that's really been the intention
<kklimonda> yeah
<chrisccoulson> what does the malloc macro do? does it wrap the glibc malloc?
<chrisccoulson> you could probably just #undef malloc before including the jsapi headers ;)
<duanedesign> didrocks: what can you tell me about GChildCare. Doing some work on the wiki to update info on Parental Controls.
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: well, it wraps their own malloc
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: yeah, it may be a solution of some sort.. or a recipe for an even greater disaster
<didrocks> duanedesign: just that I never had time to do serious work on it and that most of the design has been given to the GNOME guys who made Nanny
<kklimonda> I've opened (or rather commented on) a bug in their BTS
<kklimonda> we'll see if the response.
<kklimonda> they respond*
<duanedesign> didrocks: aha, thank you
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> (for reference, some code of GChildCare survived in Quickly :p)
<bigon> could someone look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/620733 ? I've changed my mind, in debian we are depending against 'libdconf0 | gsettings-backend'
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620733 in empathy "Empathy does not remember settings" [Medium,Confirmed]
<doko> pitti, Sweetshark: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+packagebugs
<and471> hey mpt_ , did you get to work on any sketches?
<and471> mpt_, ping
<mpt_> hi and471
<and471> hey
<mpt_> I did not, sorry, I was busy with other things
<mpt_> I'll do that tonight
<and471> mpt_, no problem
<and471> mpt_, no rush
<and471> mpt_, I did have a question though, are you free to answer it?
<mpt_> sure
<and471> mpt_, do you have inkscape installed?
<mpt_> and471, no, but that's easily fixed
<and471> mpt_, when you have it installed, create a rectangle and open the fill and stroke dialog
<mpt_> and471, done
<and471> okay
<and471> mpt_, so in the fill tab, you have the RGB, GSL, CMYK... tabs
<mpt_> yep
<and471> mpt_, now the use of these tabs is inconsistent with the tabs above it, the tabs above are looking at different things, as notebooks should be used according to the GNOME HIG
<seb128> kenvandine, btw can you triage bug #730528? not sure if that's an issue that should be kept on the natty list or not
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730528 in libappindicator "Impossible to inherit a class from AppIndicator*.Indicator in Python (gir)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730528
<and471> mpt_, however the RGB tabs are showing the *same thing* but in a different way
<and471> mpt_, I am trying to do a mockup of an improved dialog and this is one thing I would change
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<and471> mpt_, my idea was to use togglebuttons, however I am not sure this is the best widget for the job
<and471> mpt_, is there a better suited widget for this situation?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i thought metacity was in the ubuntu-desktop packageset?
<kenvandine> pitti, for bug 730528, what causes things like that to not get a default descriptor with GI?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730528 in libappindicator "Impossible to inherit a class from AppIndicator*.Indicator in Python (gir)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730528
<kenvandine> pitti, is it because there are 2 constructors?
<mpt_> and471, this isn't quite answering your question, but GTK has a built-in color selection control. <http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/GtkColorSelection.html>
<mpt_> and471, so why isn't Inkscape using that?
<chrisccoulson> would somebody please sponsor bug 583847 for me? i've already pushed to bzr
 * kenvandine would hate to have overrides for everything with multiple constructors
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583847 in metacity "metacity assert failure: metacity:ERROR:core/prefs.c:2482:meta_prefs_get_workspace_name: assertion failed: (workspace_names[i] != NULL)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583847
<mpt_> and471, the answer is partly that Inkscape is cross-platform, I guess, but also that the GTK color selection control isn't flexible enough.
<and471> mpt_, guess it wants to offer more than one way of mixing colours (i.e. cmyk and cms)
<and471> yup
<mpt_> and471, so the answer to your question (how to present different ways of selecting a color) could be applied to GtkColorSelection too.
<and471> mpt_, my question doesn't need to be specific to colours, just that kind of scenario
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, can the notify bubbles from gwibber contain the protocol it's from? (or maybe it should already?)
<mpt_> and471, I suggest thinking of other examples of the same kind of thing and seeing how applications on various platforms present it. One example is analog/digital time.
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, tricky... since some of them could be multiple protocols
<kenvandine> if you follow the same person on two networks
<kenvandine> it collapses it to one notification
<and471> mpt_, I guess another question would be, do you think using togglebuttons is a bad idea?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, since it has to know what protocols to collapse, it can take that info and spit it out in the notify bubble?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, and i don't see much value in displaying protocol in the notification anyway
<mpt_> and471, no, probably it isn't bad, if you get the spacing right
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, since the whole point of gwibber is to aggregate that stuff
<kenvandine> all you really care about is there is something you might want to go look at :)
<and471> mpt_, ok
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, but not opposed to listening to reasons why it might be desirable
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i see a message (backlogged probably for the 5 minutes of wait) since I follow a large amount of people, and have a crapton of facebook friends.  Lots of those messages get shoved a ways down on gwibber, and if i know which protocol than I can find ti a lot easier (with the color coding or the selections on the left)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, so really just to help you find the message
<and471> mpt_, ok last question :) can you see any issues/bad ui practice with this mockup? http://i.imgur.com/PYMx3.png
<mpt_> and471, I thought GTK toggle buttons sat right next to each other, with no spacing between them?
<mpt_> Or is that true only inside toolbars?
<and471> mpt_, possibly - you are the ui guy :)
<mpt_> and471, but I know less about GTK than you do at this point :-)
<and471> mpt_, looks better with no padding - good call :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, i guess.  whats the against?
<vish> and471: mpt_: thats now only in scrollbars , gtk+ doesnt have a combined-toggle-button like that yet.. there is bug in gnome bugzilla requesting that feature though ;)
<vish> btw, hi ! :)_
<and471> hey vish
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, just that it might be a fair bit of work to make display the protocol
<vish> and471: right now, the the gtk togglebutton only toggles ON/OFF
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, like there is no limit to the number of account syou might have configured that have the same friends
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, maybe we just need better search
<kenvandine> like find as you type search
<kenvandine> better solution to that problem imho
<kenvandine> also not that easy to implement currently... but ultimate a better fix
<chrisccoulson> well, i've rejected more patches than i've sponsored during my patch-pilot duties this afternoon
<bcurtiswx> chrisccoulson, you meant you aren't the grinch of sponsors :P j/k
<chrisccoulson> lol
<bcurtiswx> s/meant/mean
<chrisccoulson> i don't reject them based on a lack of debdiff though ;)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK, maybe the notification bubbles could support icons on the right, but then its probably not necessary
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, i would rather make it easier for you to find things as opposed to just polluting the notification
<vish> wheeee! Bug 730624 for chrisccoulson  ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730624 in firefox "Resize grip overlaps download-manager's search box" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730624
<chrisccoulson> pfft, i like the resize grips!
<chrisccoulson> even if they do look terrible in firefox
<vish> haha!
<chrisccoulson> i guess i'll have to disable them at some point though, even though i don't want to ;)
<and471> mpt_, so apart from that it is okay?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, yeah ctrl+f functionality in gwibber is probably TWTG
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: why are you going to disable them?
<kklimonda> They are pretty useful
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, they are. unfortunately, they obscure other UI elements that happen to be in the bottom right-hand corner
<chrisccoulson> but, personally, i prefer them to be there ;)
<bcurtiswx> well i should say better ctrl+f
<chrisccoulson> other people disagree though
<chrisccoulson> i need to write a resize-grippy XUL widget!
<chrisccoulson> there we go
<chrisccoulson> fixed
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: how does it look on Mac OSX?
<chrisccoulson> :)
<kklimonda> They also have grips like we do
<mpt_> and471, I don't know that the menu is an improvement on the buttons for the fill type
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, hmmm, good question, i'm not sure though
<vish> and471: bah, "use:" is going to take a little longer with that dialogue ;)
<chrisccoulson> mpt_ has a mac, perhaps he could say ;)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, right now ctrl+f performs searches using twitter search and identica search.. seems slow tho
<kenvandine> yeha
<kenvandine> and not really what i want it to do
<and471> vish, what do you mean 'take a little longer' ?
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, and if i want to search peoples names instead i can't
<kenvandine> i want a separate UI for creating search streams
<and471> mpt_, with the menu, you now have text which conveys the meaning better than icons can in this situation
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, when we finally get the new UI, this will be much easier
<vish> and471: click and then select, when right now it is just one click ;)
<kklimonda> AFAIR the grip is translucent in Terminal.app
<kenvandine> using these mako rendered views is hard
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, man i want to get that new client finished... :/
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, brand new 'eh? mockups?
<and471> vish, ah no, you don't even have to click, just scroll the mouse wheel :P
<kenvandine> http://njpatel.blogspot.com/2010/07/gwibber-concept-part-1.html
<vish> kenvandine: is gwibber now using QML ? :)
<njpatel> hello
<kenvandine> vish...  nope :)
<kenvandine> you njpatel
<and471> bbiab
<kenvandine> s/you/yo
<kenvandine> njpatel, someday we'll make that a reality :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, stylish /me likes
<kenvandine> now that Dee will work, i'll start working on the service changes soon
<kenvandine> then it will all be blocked by njpatel
<kenvandine> ;-D
<njpatel> heh
 * njpatel stops making mockups
<njpatel> ;)
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, the view part of that is done already
<kenvandine> biggest piece we are missing is those tabs
<kenvandine> and some fixups here and there
 * kenvandine hugs njpatel
<njpatel> :D
<kenvandine> and of course once i add the Dee model to gwibber-service
<kenvandine> i'll create a unity-places-gwibber or something :)
<bcurtiswx> plus the new scrollbar would look cool on that mockup
<vish> and471: thats not an ideal alternative, thats just scrolling blindly to get to an option we wont know is either above or below ;p
<seb128> mterry, did you need extra infos or testing on bug #729065?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729065 in indicator-appmenu "gnome-display-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729065
<mterry> seb128, not clear.  the user's secondary bug that he filed after using my branch seems to not be reproducable.  But he no longer got the original crash.  So I think it's good to go...  I'll have to have tedg look carefully at it
<seb128> mterry, ok thanks, yeah best is to get it in and see if we still get crashes similar to it
<seb128> mterry, I just closed some duplicates, nautilus crashing during a file copy or eog crashing while browsing images
<mterry> cool
<seb128> mterry, not really clear how it's being triggered
<mterry> duplicates of that bug?
<seb128> mterry, yes
<seb128> mterry, bug #730718
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730718 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set() (dup-of: 729065)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730718
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729065 in indicator-appmenu "gnome-display-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729065
<seb128> bug #730353
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730353 in eog "eog crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set() (dup-of: 729065)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730353
<mterry> ick, yeah.  we should get my branch reviewed then
<pitti> kenvandine: the difference between Object() and Object.new() is that the former just calls the standard GObject ctor, while the latter calls a custom one
<pitti> kenvandine: the GI folks recommend that a ctor should generally just initialize properties, then you can always just use teh default one with MyObject(prop1=value1, prop2=value2, ...)
<pitti> kenvandine: the default ctor throwing a segfault does sound like a bug in libappindicator, though
<chrisccoulson> another patch rejected!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i was just saying earlier that i seem to be rejecting more patches than i've uploaded today ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, during piloting
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<pitti> chrisccoulson: either way, cleanup is good :)
<chrisccoulson> they're mostly --as-needed fixes which directly touch Makefile.in's and cover up other real bugs in the build system
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i'm being a bit too picky though, but i'd rather the fixes were all correct ;)
<bryceh_> lamalex, yeah ultimately they should be filed against the driver (either xserver-xorg-video-* or mesa or linux) depending on the type of feature.
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, these should actually fix the Makefile.am, and also be sent to upstream (or at least Debian)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: NB that Debian sid is now affected by those as well
<seb128> note that natty isn't
<pitti> (any more)
<seb128> doko just dropped the --as-needed since there is still universe work to do, that will resume next cycle
<pitti> right, so the main focus of patch piloting sohuld be to get those upstream and into Debian
<seb128> which means no hurry to take broken versions of the patches in  natty
<doko> note that --no-add-needed is still enabled
<pitti> seb128: want me to look at the new poppler version?
<seb128> pitti, I was going to do it tomorrow but if you want feel free
 * pitti tests new polkit-1 ATM, will sync if working well
<seb128> pitti, btw should be sync the new policykit-1!?
<seb128> -!
<pitti> snap!
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> ok, I need to run
<seb128> pitti, we might need to do gexiv2 and shotwell, I didn't check with robert_ancell if he's going to do those this week
<seb128> just throwing things to do
<seb128> bah, ssh issues again
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, you ok with bug 719324?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 719324 in ubuntu-geoip "ubuntu-geoip-provider should use uppercase HTTP method" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719324
<pitti> seb128: weird that shotwell doesn't appear on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<seb128> pitti, can you sync-source -b robert_ancell -S experimental libsoup2.4
<pitti> seb128: will do
<seb128> pitti, -S glib-networking as well
<seb128> pitti, he emailed me about those but I forgot to do it today
<seb128> pitti, well, versions track 0.8 which is the stable serie
<seb128> pitti, they just rolled 0.8.90 last week
<seb128> but it missed a3, it was a bit late for that
<seb128> I guess we should ask a ffe as well for it
<pitti> seb128: synced
<pitti> (robert's)
<seb128> danke
<seb128> ok, I need to run I'm late
<seb128> see you tomorrow!
<pitti> seb128: good night!
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> you as well
<pitti> didrocks: oh, another unity release? are we keeping the semiweekly ones now?
 * pitti eager to test the new release
<didrocks> pitti: no, it was planned that way already, Monday and Thursday for post-freeze :)
<didrocks> pitti: basically, what we do now is:
<didrocks> Thursday on the "usual business"
<didrocks> on freeze (alpha) week: release on Monday
<didrocks> then, next Monday, to let people test a little bit the alpha
<didrocks> and back to Thursday as usual
<didrocks> btw, we try to keep https://launchpad.net/unity/3.0 up to date :)
<pitti> good night everyone! time for sports
<didrocks> pitti: enjoy :)
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, i wish dbusmenu would stop breaking :)
<kenvandine> dobey, FYI, bug 730929
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730929 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_typelib_get_dir_entry_by_gtype()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730929
<dobey> lovely
<dobey> thisfred: ^^
<kenvandine> dobey, i started getting that after updating gir1.2-unity-3.0 to 3.6.2-0ubuntu1
<dobey> i bet it doesn't like the unity gir
<kenvandine> right
<thisfred> hmm
<kenvandine> thisfred, reproduced this on two computers
<dobey> kenvandine: https://twitter.com/#!/dohbee/status/44796479839281152 :)
<kenvandine> haha
<dobey> this morning, was frustrations with launchpadlib. now it's gir :(
<kenvandine> depending on gir is going to be fun, i can see that
<dobey> gir is nasty
<dobey> pretty much every gir is broken :(
<dobey> this is why i haven't gotten very far with encompass yet
<thisfred> I'm not sure that I have enough knowledge to even start debugging this
<kenvandine> seb128, did you see sjoerd's suggestion in #telepathy about updating gnome-keyring to 3.0, if it will work with gtk2
<seb128> kenvandine, no
<dobey> thisfred: i say wait for the apport retrace
<seb128> kenvandine, why would we want to do that?
<kenvandine> seb128, it would save certificates
<kenvandine> so people don't keep getting prompted to accept certs
<seb128> kenvandine, which in practice give us...?
<kenvandine> less annoyance to users
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> in which context are they prompted?
<kenvandine> if the self-signed certs or if the cert doesn't match the domain
<kenvandine> like in google talk
<kenvandine> for google hosted domains
<kenvandine> he just asked if there was any chance we would, i assumed not
<kenvandine> i am sure they probably get quite a few bug reports upstream about it
<seb128> kenvandine, I've reviewing the git log
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> but it seems not likely
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, do you remember what happened last time we pondered updating gnome-keyring and did it? ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<kenvandine> i suspect the primary driver for them is to cut down on the noise of bug reports
<seb128> I've not noticed so much noise on our side
<seb128> the work and risk don't seem worth the win
<seb128> I would say no
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> tedg, is bug #728503 on your list of things to work on?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728503 in libdbusmenu "libappindicator stops updating the menu after gtk.MenuItem is added" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728503
<tedg> seb128, Yup, I think the menu isn't getting mapped.
<seb128> tedg, could you take the bug assignment, seems you have a clue of what's going on
<seb128> ?
<tedg> seb128, I think it's an after effect of the change from realized to map for Empathy.
<tedg> seb128, Sure
<seb128> mterry, ^
<nperry_> Any ideas when the gnome3 stack is going to merged with latest upstream git?
<seb128> nperry_, no, we only work with tarballs, we don't have the ressources to snapshot git commits
<seb128> tedg, bug #729191 bug #729194 bug #729203
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729191 in libdbusmenu "Empathy - 'Contact' menu items dont work in chat window" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729191
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729194 in libdbusmenu "Empathy - edit->contact is again missing submenus" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729194
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729203 in libdbusmenu "Shotwell - menubar not updated when switching back to a category" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729203
<nperry_> seb128: Ok so when they roll a tarball out, thats when the stack gets updated!
<seb128> tedg, do you think those issues could have to do with either the bug you fixed or the one I just listed?
<seb128> nperry_, yes
<nperry_> seb128: *goes to bang on the gnome door for updated tarballs*
<seb128> nperry_, what update are you waiting on?
<seb128> tedg, checking before mterry starts spending time on those
<tedg> seb128, I think those are probably because of the patch that kenvandine distro patched a couple hours ago.
<nperry_> seb128: the power indicator was fixed..
<mterry> seb128, sorry, what's the question?
<seb128> tedg, btw could you review his appmenu-gtk merge request as well today? we got some duplicates of crashers
<tedg> seb128, I think I merged it, no?
<seb128> mterry, not so much of a question than the 3 lines before my "^"
<mterry> tedg, there is another one, about cancelling RegisterWindow callbacks
<seb128> mterry, just read it for context
<tedg> mterry, Oh, man.  Okay.  will do.
<mterry> seb128, I could believe the realize->map change affected things
<seb128> mterry, I'm just trying to avoid have you and tedg duplicating work
<mterry> seb128, I'm not workign on that now
<seb128> ok
<mterry> seb128, been doing a bunch of MIRs and next is figuring out why alt-mnemonics don't activate the global menu
<seb128> mterry, ok, so maybe wait for ted to fix bug #728503 before investigating the other issues
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728503 in libdbusmenu "libappindicator stops updating the menu after gtk.MenuItem is added" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728503
<seb128> seems you are busy with other things today
<seb128> so should be alright ;-)
<mterry> yeah, a bunch of small things just kept coming up today :)
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, can I play gwibber critic again?
<kpettit> Hi, I'm trying out Ubuntu 11.04 and I'm using "Ubuntu Classic Desktop" which is supposed to be like default in 10.10 and older.
<kpettit> But it does the Max OSX type of menu where the menu's aren't on the applicaiton box but on the main bar.
<kpettit> Anybody know how I can swithc application menu's back to how they work in 10.10 and 10.04?
<seb128> kpettit, right click on the menu and and pick remove
<kpettit> I did and it just removed that icon.
<seb128> you clicked on the icon and not on the menu then
<seb128> they are different
<kpettit> All the applications like xchat for example don't have menu's on the app window.  They are all on the top bar like where the ubuntu icon is.
<seb128> right, indicator-appmenu-applet is configured by default
<kpettit> ahhhh, that's better
<kpettit> thanks a ton seb128.
<seb128> you're welcome
<kpettit> I have a dual-screen setup so it was driving me crazy to have to drag the mouse so far to get to menu items
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-08
<chrisccoulson> mterry - have you updated your machine today?
<chrisccoulson> the appmenu is totally broken :(
<kklimonda>   1.0 GiB + 936.0 KiB =   1.0 GiBcompiz
<kklimonda> oh joy :D
<RAOF> And that probably doesn't even take into account the memory taken up by the textures in the pseudo-VRAM your intel card uses :)
<kklimonda> RAOF: I use nvidia
 * achiang thinks it would be nice if gnome-terminal had some magic to make (LP: #xxxxxx) clickable, and DTRT in your browser
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<Sweetshark> Morning all!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark, guten Morgen
<pitti> wie gehts/
<pitti> ?
<Sweetshark> gut danke! (nur damit dass mit dem franzoesisch auf #ubuntu-desktop nicht zur fixen idee wird)
<pitti> +1
<pitti> je ne parlez-pas francais
<Sweetshark> I had a chat with _rene_ yesterday. He said he does not intend to release a 3.3.2rc1 at all. So I guess we should upload the 3.3.1 final we have now to natty main.
<pitti> Sweetshark: "make it so"
<pitti> Sweetshark: that now built for arm, and -l10n as well, right?
<didrocks> hey pitti, Sweetshark (almost one hour without looking at IRC, new record! \o/)
<Sweetshark> pitti: doko reported it to build on arm. I had a l10n build in my ppa, so it should be good.
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> Sweetshark: rocking
<pitti> Sweetshark: want me to sponsor from the PPA, or from chinstrap?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: Heya!
<Sweetshark> pitti: from chinstrap. The versioning in the ppa was fubared.
<pitti> mvo: hm, you said that you updated the bugs for the maverick SRU upload? All three of bug 665218, bug 665572, and bug 665722 are still incomplete upstream and unfixed in natty
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665218 in aptdaemon "Software-center reports a progamming error in aptdaemon but without any details" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665218
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665572 in aptdaemon "Unhandlable programming error (LockFailedError) - lock.status_lock doesn't contain a valid path" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665572
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665722 in aptdaemon "VirtualBox installation fails" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665722
<mvo> pitti: right, the patch adds more information to the code (capture the errors better). the bugs itself are unfixed still, but without the additional info there is no way to get them fixed
<pitti> mvo: ah, I see
<pitti> mvo: so the maverick bugs shouldn't be closed with this as well
<mvo> yeah, I will reopen them
 * pitti goes to merge poppler; that'll take a bit
<pitti> Sweetshark: you'll poke me once the new OO.o is on chinstrap?
<seb128> pitti, do you have any clue about the error in the i386 retracer log?
<pitti> seb128: the same "big wadl dump" one?
<speakman> hi dev folks! This is the second computer having problem with gnome-session-daemon hanging (or dysfunction) on login. If you could tell me who to speak to, I can help tracing this bug as it hits every single time I log in.
<seb128> pitti, no a bad argument in a gzip call
<seb128> speakman, hi, there is no gnome-session-daemon
<seb128> speakman, there is gnome-session or gnome-settings-daemon
<pitti> seb128: sounds like broken core dump
<speakman> ooops
<seb128> the first handle your session the second your settings
<speakman> gnome-settings-daemon was it :D
<pitti> seb128: new poppler is an ABI bump unfortunately :/
<pitti> but oh well, we had these before
<seb128> pitti, to change...
<seb128> it's like every second poppler update has one
<seb128> speakman, how does it hang? are you sure it hangs and doesn't crash or exit?
<speakman> I'm a developer myself, but totalt new to gnome. But I thought I could help fix this issue since it's hitting me every time I log in.
<speakman> seb128: According to the full backtrace, it doesn't actually hang (it's resting on poll()) but killing it with SIGKILL (SIGTERM doesn't do anything) and restarting it at least get me my desktop apperance back.
<seb128> seems what you describe is it running
<seb128> can you copy your .xsession-errors somewhere?
<speakman> It is probably. It's just not doing it's job :D
<speakman> seb128: absolutely!
<speakman> http://pastebin.com/45Z2R8dM
<speakman> This is my xorg.conf as well; http://pastebin.com/Z0xXPqVu
<speakman> (I'm on dual GPU with four monitors, but this happens on a single GPU single monitor computer as well. With very little in common with my computer)
<seb128> speakman, the warning about randr not being available is weird
<speakman> ok?
<seb128> xrandr is pretty standard nowadays
<speakman> Oh, look at my xorg.conf
<speakman> It doesn't play well with Xmonad IIRC
<speakman> But still, it happens on the other single monitor non-Xmonad computer as well, so :)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> do you have modern computers there?
<speakman> I -think- you can ignore that error
<speakman> seb128: pretty much
<seb128> there is a known race between the gdm and the session gnome-settings-daemon
<speakman> seb128: Xeon W3680 / 24GB DDR3 1333MHz / 2xOCZ Vertex 2 SSD in RAID0
<speakman> what's common with the other computer having the same issue is SSD's
<seb128> bug #639913
<speakman> (I've never, through my many many years with Ubuntu, seen this before. Not even on many Maverick installations)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 639913 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon random crash at session start (xorg badmatch error)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/639913
<seb128> ups
<speakman> hm?
<seb128> wait
<seb128> that's the wrong number
<speakman> :)
<speakman> For the record; Both computers experiencing this issue is entirely new and had Maverick installed from scratch.
<seb128> bug #649809
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649809 in gdm "the session settings manager can try starting before the login screen one exits" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649809
<speakman> It has been an issue since the first login. On both machines.
<seb128> speakman, ^ I think that's your issue
<seb128> speakman, you can try the sleep workaround from comment #68 if you want
<speakman> Thanks, I'm just reading through the comments...
<seb128> speakman, there is quite some "noise" from before we figured what was the issue
<glatzor> morning mvo, are there any plans to get multi arch to python-apt?
<speakman> Has it anything to do with the fast HDD's? Because I'm (2xVertex 2 in RAID0) experiencing it all the time, and my mates (LVM'd OCZ RevoDrive) experienceing it randomly.
<seb128> speakman, yes, it's mostly a race, if your system loads the session g-s-d before the login one has exited you get the issue
<seb128> where io is most of the loading work
<speakman> seb128: that's probably it then.
<seb128> speakman, you can try the sleep 1 workaround to see if that "fixes" it
<seb128> if that does it's clearly that race
<seb128> it will be fixed for natty
<speakman> seb128: just have to say, the Vertex 2 is some extremely fast disks. And two in RAID0 makes about 600MB/s random 4k both reads and writes :)
 * speakman soon at #68 :D
<speakman> But while reading; Do you have any idea how to tell GDM on which monitor it should show the login screen?
<seb128> I think it uses the "primary" monitor
<seb128> you can probably define in xorg which one that is
<speakman> ok, thanks :)
<seb128> pitti, so this retracer gzip crash, should apport be robust to such issues?
<seb128> i.e do you want to keep that buggy retracing as a test and fix the issue?
<doko_> seb128, pitti: so new gnomish upstream versions (and build failures like gdk-pixbuf) are ongoing. any idea when this will slow down?
<seb128> doko_, it will not
<seb128> doko_, stack libraries got updates every second weeks
<seb128> those are minor updates, out of transition arch all,any mismatches there is no issues
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<doko_> so would you mind test-building gdk-pixbuf before uploads? we had exactly this build failure before ...
<pitti> doko_: gdk-pixbuf fails to build?
<doko_> pitti: all archs
<pitti> oh, from last night
<seb128> pitti, seems the bug you fixed recently is back
<pitti> weird, that was fixed upstream
<doko_> pitti: is somebody subscribed to build failure emails?
<pitti> I guess it worked on Robert's local build because he had the -dev installed
<pitti> doko_: the uploader, i. e. Robert
<seb128> pitti, let me bet, you probably forgot to update the vcs
<seb128> pitti, it seems your revision was dropped
<doko_> pitti: I mean, somebody who gets all build failure mails
<seb128> doko_, you?
<doko_> like a tech-lead ... ;)
<pitti> seb128: there is no Vcs-Bzr for gdk-pixbuf, I didn't commit at all
<seb128> pitti, there is one I guess, ~ubuntu-desktop/gdk-pixbuf/ubuntu
<doko_> seb128: yes, I am, that's why I'm nagging ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ah, should be added to debian/control then; sorry
<seb128> doko_, relax on build issues, they happen and are handled, it's not breaking or blocking anything
<pitti> doko_: I'm sure Robert will handle it once he gets up
<seb128> pitti, well I say that but knowing how desktop packages are handled I bet it's in the vcs
<pitti> seb128: we have some like gvfs which use the new-style one
<seb128> pitti, it's likely that the control change got dropped because we had a direct sync on debian or something
<pitti> seb128: anyway, I'll reapply my fix and reupload
<seb128> pitti, I think gvfs is the only one
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> pitti, but for any desktop source you can try to get lp:~ubuntu-desktop/source/ubuntu first
<seb128> don't really on control
<seb128> rely
<seb128> pitti, btw meeting reminder ;-)
<doko_> seb128: sorry, I can't relax if it's needed to build gcj/openjdk ...
<seb128> doko_, well it's likely the current upload didn't count since it built nowhere so for sure the previous version can still be installed?
<seb128> likely -> like
<pitti> seb128, doko_: gdk-pixbuf fixed/uploaded
<seb128> pitti, danke
<chrisccoulson> nice, i can dock my laptop again!
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> did you have docking issues?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> yeah, my laptop crashed when i docked before
<chrisccoulson> but it doesn't now
<chrisccoulson> it's a shame that unity is still not usable on a dual-monitor setup :(
<seb128> due to the menus thing?
<seb128> pitti, btw not sure you saw my ping before
<seb128> pitti, it's meeting reminder day
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no, it's worse than that now
<chrisccoulson> when i click on the bfb, the dash opens on the other screen ;)
<chrisccoulson> and when i click on any of the indicators, the menus all open in the top-left corner of the primary screen too
<chrisccoulson> (rather than next to the indicator i clicked on)
<seb128> nice ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: if I didn't miss any email, I think seb128 failed at reminding you the team reminder email :)
<didrocks> oh, seb128 did it :)
<didrocks> 11:15:39
 * didrocks has no time to follow #ubuntu-desktop, quite scary :/
<seb128> didrocks, see also 2 minutes before what you just wrote
<didrocks> what a reminding reminder? :-)
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I saw it, thanks; will prepare report now and send out
<seb128> pitti, btw what about the apport one? I let the i386 retracer down on it for now in case you want to make apport robust to it
<pitti> seb128: ok, I'll have a look afterwards
<seb128> pitti, we don't especially need it running now, it retracer yesterday and the amd64 is running
<seb128> so no hurry
<pitti> reminder sent
<pitti> seb128: crash fixed in trunk, lock removed
<seb128> pitti, you rock, thanks!
 * pitti hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * seb128 hugs didrocks as well
<seb128> great unity work ;-)
 * didrocks hugs seb128
<pitti> btw, is there any trick how I can navigate the dash or places with the keyboard?
<didrocks> pitti: no yet, gord is on it
<pitti> i. e. I type "d-f" (which works now \o/), it finds "d-feet", and I want to run it
<pitti> didrocks: ah, cool
<Sweetshark> pitti: you should find a libreoffice_3.3.1-1ubuntu5_source.changes and a libreoffice-l10n_3.3.1-1ubuntu5_source.changes in 3.3.1-1ubuntu5 on chinstrap
<pitti> Sweetshark: does libreoffice-gtk prefer -human over -tango? (i. e. does human come first in the or?)
<pitti> Sweetshark: both uploaded, thanks!
<speakman> seb128: as you probably already figured, adding a 2 sec delay prior to loading gnome-settings-daemon did the trick. Thanks alot!
<seb128> speakman, you're welcome
<seb128> speakman, thanks for offering to help debugging the issue
<speakman> :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: it prefers human
<speakman> Now I have to figure out why my software RAID0 setup sometimes doesn't work at boot. Any idea what channel to go? :)
<seb128> not really, #ubuntu-devel
<Sweetshark> pitti: I am a bit confused by merges.ubuntu.com. It still talks about libreoffice-1:3.3.0-1ubuntu1 although we are already at 3.3.1-1ubuntu4 (or ubuntu5). Why?
<pitti> Sweetshark: I guess it's badly behind
<pitti> it's a bit of a step child these days
<pitti> as most people use bzr for merging
<Sweetshark> pitti: k
<Sweetshark> so my initial assumption that it show stuff only up to 2011-02-11 (judging by the chart at the end) was not that wrong.
<Sweetshark> Could you give me a hint where the repo of the openoffice.org-dictionaries package is? I did not find it at openoffice.org-scribblers and there is no Vcs-* entry in the control file. or is there no vcs at all?
<pitti> Sweetshark: we don't have a custom bzr for it
<pitti> Sweetshark: you can use lp:ubuntu/openoffice.org-dictionaries (the auto-imported ones) if you want
<Sweetshark> pitti: thanks for the info
<Ampelbein> hi guys! I got a crash in unity-window-decorator, bug 730974, which is supposed to be fixed in the version I am using.Should the bug be reopened?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730974 in compiz "unity-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_get_events() (dup-of: 725284)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730974
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725284 in compiz "unity-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_get_events()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725284
<seb128> hey Ampelbein, yes, do you have steps to trigger it?
<seb128> it should be reopen in any cases, having a way to trigger it would be better though
<Ampelbein> seb128: sadly I didn't find a sure way. It seems to have something to do with moving windows to other workspaces, that results in about one third of the cases in the crash
<seb128> ok, no worry, reopen the bug in any case and write what you figure in a comment
<mterry> chrisccoulson, what's this about appmenu being broken?
<seb128> hey mterry
<seb128> mterry, it's all your fault! ;-)
<mterry> seb128, doh.  which upload did it?  Is it still broken?
<seb128> mterry, no, I was just joking ;-)
<mterry> seb128, don't scare me like that.  ;)
<seb128> mterry, not sure what you are replying to, but the menus seem to vanish after minimizing dialogs since yesterday libdbusmenu update
<seb128> mterry, so ti's likely due to ted's fixes for kenvandine's issue
<mterry> chrisccoulson had messaged me last night when I wasn't around saying that appmenus were broken
<seb128> ok, that's probably it since that's what he mentioned today
<mterry> OK, well then I'll go relax in my not-my-fault chair
<seb128> mterry, the update fixed one of the bugs I assigned to you yesterday btw, I closed it
<mterry> seb128, I noticed, thanks.
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> I also confirmed the shotwell issue is still there
<seb128> so maybe tackle this one next when you get bored of others thing you do
<mterry> :-/  k
<mterry> still investigating alt mnemonics
<seb128> the yorba guys are doing great work so let's try to keep them happy ;-)
<seb128> mterry, yeah no hurry, keep going on this one for now
<chrisccoulson> mterry - yeah, the panel seems to sometimes discard menus when you minimize windows now
<seb128> with some luck by the time you are done ted will have fixed some of the other issues ;-)
<chrisccoulson> so, you lose the menus when you restore :(
<mterry> chrisccoulson, pfft, I thought GNOME discovered no one minimizes anyway, right?
<chrisccoulson> lol
<pitti> Sweetshark: argh, armel FTBFS again :(
<Sweetshark> pitti: however it seems not to be a LO problem
<Sweetshark> pitti: it segfaults on installing ca-certificates
<pitti> eww
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> hello kenvandine
<kenvandine> so yesterday's fix caused more fun :)
<seb128> kenvandine, you noticed?
<kenvandine> no... just saw your comments
<kenvandine> you said menus go away after minimizing dialogs?
<seb128> kenvandine, that's what other said, I didn't notice this one myself
<kenvandine> ok, i can't reproduce that
<seb128> kenvandine, I confirmed shotwell is having issues again though (not due to yesterday update) and gnome-bt is still buggy
<kenvandine> yeah, i noticed shotwell last night... some of the menus don't become sensitive when they should
<seb128> it doesn't switch to use the right menus either
<seb128> like if you click between photos and events or videos
<kenvandine> ugh
<seb128> the menus don't follow the categories
<seb128> empathy has some buggy menu cases as well
<kenvandine> the contact menu in the chat window?
<seb128> kenvandine, right
<seb128> kenvandine, check the libdbusmenu open bugs if you want, there is a second one, I've assigned them to mterry
<dobey> kenvandine: have you seen bug #731023 ? it looks like the unity gir package doesn't have the proper deps or something, so gir1.2-dee-whatever is missing?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731023 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with ImportError in get_interfaces_for_object(): No module named Dee" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731023
<kenvandine> dobey, indeed
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah the unity gir file has types from Dee
<kenvandine> but it doesn't have a include
<dobey> lovely
<kenvandine> dobey, i'll fix that
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<seb128> hey bcurtiswx
<dobey> kenvandine: cool, thanks
<bcurtiswx> hi seb128
<dobey> this is what i meant yesterday when i said "pretty much every gir ever is broken" :)
<kenvandine> dobey, this isn't why syncdaemon broke for me though...
<kenvandine> i have the dee gir installed :)
<dobey> kenvandine: sure
<kenvandine> i missing having working file sync
<kenvandine> :-D
<dobey> kenvandine: not entirely sure what is up with your crash yet
<bcurtiswx> isn't u1sdtool --quit supposed to kill all processes and stop them from automatically respawning?
 * bcurtiswx stabs dbus http://paste.ubuntu.com/577473/
<bcurtiswx> i can't stop u1sd from maxing out my CPU!
<bcurtiswx> well, 1 of the 2
<bcurtiswx> i've done --quit as well, still respawns
<bcurtiswx> tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577473/
<bcurtiswx> :(
<tedg> bcurtiswx, 1) I'm not the developer you're looking for :)  2) sudo and dbus aren't friends
<dobey> bcurtiswx: it's probably crashing and something is respawning it, though not sure what
<dobey> and yeah, why are you doing sudo?
<bcurtiswx> i did it with and without, just to see if i got a change (i.e. stopped the daemon from running)
<bcurtiswx> that was a paste with
<bcurtiswx> tedg, dobey thx
<dobey> bcurtiswx: in 'top' does the pid keep changing?
<bcurtiswx> yes
<dobey> i wonder what is continually trying to talk to it in dbus
<bcurtiswx> feels like a bad RPG where you kill a zombie but it just keeps coming back :-\
<dobey> bcurtiswx: is anything else using lots of cpu?
<bcurtiswx> no, just u1sd
<dobey> huh
<bcurtiswx> Xorg is next with 3% :P
<dobey> shen me niao
<dobey> bcurtiswx: uninstall ubuntuone-client for the moment i guess?
<bcurtiswx> bcurtis@wx:~$ u1sdtool --quit | ubuntuone-syncdaemon still running.
<dobey> bcurtiswx: yes, dbus isn't going to work if it's crashing
<bcurtiswx> hrmm
<bcurtiswx> OK, brb
<dobey> i wish i knew what was causing it to respawn like that
<dobey> anyone seen rodrigo?
<Sweetshark> pitti: is there any way to retrigger the armel build?
<pitti> Sweetshark: yes, there is; want me to?
<pitti> Sweetshark: people who can upload a package have a "retry this build" button on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:3.3.1-1ubuntu5/+buildjob/2307514
<Sweetshark> pitti: i was looking for that button ;).
<pitti> Sweetshark: you can't do it yourself, as long as you aren't an uploader
<pitti> Sweetshark: did you figure out what's wrong with the Java keytool? or do you think it was a spurious failure?
<Sweetshark> pitti: please do. Maybe another machine is more lucky with installing the prerequs
<pitti> Sweetshark: done
<Sweetshark> pitti: no, i have not investigated into that.
<Q-FUNK> pitti: don't bug-buddy and apport-gtk essentially compete for the same role on ubuntu?  shouldn't we make apport-gtk Provides and Conflicts with bug-buddy anyhow, just to be safe?
<pitti> Q-FUNK: they don't conflict package-wise; if you install bug-buddy, GNOME should use this, and only this
<pitti> I don't want to break the bug-buddy functionality
<pitti> (and then apport would still be used for all non-gnome packages)
<pitti> ... or bug reports
<Q-FUNK> pitti: ok. is there some sort of debian alternative used to determine which one will be used?
<pitti> Q-FUNK: no, as they don't use the same interface AFAIK
<pitti> at least the last time I looked at it, bug buddy worked in terms of providing a signal handler (more more specifically, some central libgnome something installed the signal handler and calls bug buddy if available)
<pitti> for apport programs need to actually crash, and the kernel calls apport
<Q-FUNK> could apport somehow benefit from the stuff that that library collects?
<Q-FUNK> because here, whenever nm-applet crashes, bug-buddy is called, but then it complains that it cannot collect enough evidence because the debug packages are not installed.
<Q-FUNK> I would then prefer having apport catch those crashes, but it never launches for some reason
<SpamapS> so.. unity.. no alt-f2 to run things? what about typing in a command in the search window box thing that pops up when I hit the super key?
<Q-FUNK> gnomesegvhandler
<pitti> SpamapS: Alt+F2 will come back, just not done yet
<SpamapS> pitti: thats good to know. Is there a way I can run the things that the search does find?
<pitti> SpamapS: click on it
<pitti> SpamapS: keyboard navigation will still come as well
<SpamapS> pitti: good... seems the last 2 things that I'd want to consider moving are in place.. well that and supporting multiple monitors with diff resolutions.
<Q-FUNK> hmm. actually, apport-gtk also makes gtk complain about a missing gnomesegvhandler
<Q-FUNK> silly question, but why is apport-gtk in /usr/share instead of /usr/lib or /usr/bin ?
<pitti> Q-FUNK: you shouldn't call /usr/share/apport/apport yourself, that's the kernel-side interface
<pitti> Q-FUNK: apport-gtk/kde as well
<Sweetshark> pitti: in 15 minutes we will know if the error was spurious ...
<pitti> Q-FUNK: the CLI interfaces are ubuntu-bug and apport-retrace
<robbiew> pitti: do you recall the package that I need to remove to keep Ubuntu one from repeatedly crashing?  gir1..something
<Q-FUNK> pitti: ok, but how does apport get triggered if at all, these days?  I simply haven't seen any single apport message in the notification area in ages, but bug-buddy regularly pops up.
<pitti> robbiew: did we talk about that? I don't remember this at all
<robbiew> pitti: we didn't...just thought you might know :P
<pitti> Q-FUNK: are you running maverick? it's disabled by default in stable releases (see /etc/default/apport)
<robbiew> I ran into this before...will chase it down with DX...unity related
<pitti> robbiew: dobey might be able to help?
<Q-FUNK> pitti: natty on this host
<robbiew> KenEdwards: hey...I'm being bombed by U1 crashing repeatedly
<pitti> Q-FUNK: update-notifier brings up the GUI once there's a crash; do you have something in /var/crash/ ?
<robbiew> I ran into this before...and needed to remove some gir related package
<Q-FUNK> pitti: I had until a few minutes ago
<seb128> robbiew, you shouldn't have to remove any gir
<seb128> robbiew, if there is a crasher bug we should get it properly reported and fixed
<seb128> robbiew, do you have details on the crash?
<Q-FUNK> pitti: seems that update-otifier is not installed here, for some reason. that might explain it.  should apport-gtk Depends on it, then?
<seb128> Q-FUNK, uninstall bug-buggy
<Q-FUNK> seb128: yup, did that now
<robbiew> seb128: well...I'll try...it locks up the machine b/c it repeats so fast...will open today
<pitti> Q-FUNK: I'd rather avoid it
<pitti> Q-FUNK: abusing update-notifier is not quite ideal, but we have to do that until we get proper upstart user events
<dobey> what's up?
<Q-FUNK> pitti: or a Recommends, at least?
<seb128> robbiew, try to use gdb on it to block it otherwise ;-)
<dobey> robbiew: uninstall gir1.2-unity-3.0 to stop syncdaemon from crashing
<robbiew> ah ha!
<robbiew> thnx dobey
<pitti> Q-FUNK: apport doesn't know anything about u-n, nor call it, etc.
<dobey> i don't know why it keeps respawning instead of just crashing and burning, but the GIR bits for unity/dee/etc seem to still be fairly problematic :(
 * didrocks wonders if it's because the dee gir is finally working than u1 is just having issue
<didrocks> before the override wasn't in the right dir
<didrocks> so, the import would fail
<Sweetshark> pitti: armel failed again, same issue, other machine.
<Sweetshark> pitti: seems the setup of ca-certificates-java 20100412 is a currently a sure way to fail.
<pitti> Sweetshark: indeed, that looks like a recent java regression on armel
<Sweetshark> pitti: should I file a bug about it, if yes against what? openjdk on arm?
<Q-FUNK> any way to force apport to send extra info and/or file a new report when testing a developer's possible fix?
<dobey> pitti: hey
<dobey> pitti: did you reject my maverick-proposed upload?
<pitti> Sweetshark: please do
<pitti> didrocks: I had to reupload because the source.changes didn't include the previous version
<pitti> sorry, dobey  ^
<didrocks> hum, I was starting to wonder ;)
<dobey> pitti: oh, weird. how do i make debuild include 2 versions in the .changes?
<pitti> dobey: -S<version in -updates>
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> i'll try to remember that :)
<james_w> -v<version in updates> isn't it?
<pitti> erm, of course; sorry
<seb128> chrisccoulson, can you give specifics about the libdbusmenu issue that started today for you?
<dobey> pitti, seb128: have you guys seen rodrigo today? or is it a national holiday in .es too?
<pitti> dobey: not that I remember
<seb128> he's off this week iirc
<seb128> he said last week he would be on holidays this week
<dobey> ah so he is
<dobey> just my luck
<pitti> back in a bit, will be back in time for the meeting
<didrocks> pitti: is giving the alt + F2 FFe a way to tell "hurry, hurry" :)
<vish> kenvandine: hi, could you upload humanity from : ~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release/ ?  it just contains bug fixes and icons for the new network indicator..
<kenvandine> vish, i can take a look
<vish> cool! thanks..
<Q-FUNK> didrocks: you mean that there's such a thing as a firefox accelerator? :D
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - do you mean the issue where menus aren't appearing after minimizing a window?
<chrisccoulson> bug 684784 is 2 bugs btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 684784 in indicator-application "indicator-applet-appmenu crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_send_about_to_show() (dup-of: 723463)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684784
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723463 in indicator-appmenu "indicator-applet-appmenu crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_send_about_to_show()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723463
<chrisccoulson> 1 in unity (which looks like an obvious fix)
<chrisccoulson> and 1 is in the indicator-applet too, but i've not yet got to the bottom of that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, feel free to split them out
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, ted says he doesn't get it and it seems to work fine there as well
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i get it quite frequently with firefox, and some people were mentioning it on IRC last night too
<seb128> could you describe what is the issue exactly?
<seb128> is that the standard menus missing or the application ones?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - after minimizing and restoring firefox, it's menu doesn't appear in the panel any more
<chrisccoulson> (it doesn't display anywhere)
<seb128> tedg, ^
<Sweetshark> pitti: filed as bug 731397 btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731397 in openjdk-6 "keytool from openjdk 6b18-1.8.3-1ubuntu3 segfaults on armel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731397
<chrisccoulson> if i run unity-panel-service in the console, i see it destroys the firefox menu sometimes when i minimize its window
<seb128> does anybody get no desktop menus today?
<seb128> like the default nautilus ones on empty workspaces
<seb128> there are not there for me it seems
<jasoncwarner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-03-08
<tedg> What I don't get is why this doesn't happen to me...
<didrocks> hey
<jasoncwarner> Good morning everyone
<seb128> hey jasoncwarner
<jasoncwarner> hey seb
<chrisccoulson> tedg, it only happens to me sometimes
<seb128> didrocks, mterry, pitti, kenvandine, chrisccoulson, Riddell: ^
<jasoncwarner> pitti didrocks seb128 mterry rodrigo_ sweetshark kenvandine tremolux cyphermox chrisccoulson tkamppeter bryceh riddell ready for meeting?
<pitti> o/
<seb128> others as well
<chrisccoulson> \o/
<tremolux> heya, you bet
<cyphermox> o/
<seb128> ;-)
 * kenvandine waves
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner: thats why the sun is dawning here: It has to make Morning at your place.
<seb128> jasoncwarner, bryceh is the eastern edition usually
<jasoncwarner> seb128: yeah...true : )
<jasoncwarner> ok...jumping right in
<mterry> hi
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] Partner Update
<tkamppeter> hi
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> UbuntuOne
<kenvandine> FFE: bindwood update for firefox4 still planned
<kenvandine> FFE: adding ubuntuone-couch to universe
<kenvandine> which is a cli tool for managing couchdb in the cloud
<kenvandine> DX:
<kenvandine> https://launchpad.net/unity-foundations to replace https://launchpad.net/ayatana-ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> what else does the bindwood update bring? does it really need a FFe (considering that the current version doesn't work)
<chrisccoulson> (sorry to interrupt) ;)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i would consider it a regression
<kenvandine> so maybe not a ffe
<kenvandine> no features
<kenvandine> i have confirmed that
<chrisccoulson> cool, so we should just upload that then
<kenvandine> so FYI on the LP restructuring there, new name unity-foundations
<kenvandine> FFE: indicator-datetime, browsing calendar widget should update appointments
<didrocks> (same for all dx, new names in fact)
<kenvandine> still planned, but not ready yet
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> overlay scrollbar
<kenvandine> seb128 to review the gtk patch for possible ffe bug 730740
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730740 in gtk+2.0 "Provide support for dynamically loading the new overlay scrollbar feature" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730740
<kenvandine> note: this doesn't include the overlay scrollbar module itself
<seb128> ?
<seb128> did comment on that one yesterday
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> the patch itself shouldn't be a real issue if we want to take it but it's an hack and it doesn't seem have a strong rational
<didrocks> also, meanwhile, can you please ping me when you are updating gtk in natty? I got a bunch of emails this morning from people telling my overlay package in the ppa was broken :/
<seb128> didrocks, that's not going to work accross people uploading gtk, subscribe to natty-changes and set up a filter for gtk uploads ;-)
<didrocks> well, I would prefer someone volonteering for the overlay maintaince :)
<didrocks> or doing the upload in the ppa
<pitti> the new scroll bars are a bit of a "surprise" to say the least
<seb128> talk to dx
<kenvandine> right, i suspect plenty of conversations to have still
<pitti> I had assumed we already have enough to do with stabilizing unity?
<kenvandine> pitti, indeed
<didrocks> yeah, I have enough with unity myself :)
<didrocks> hence the call for "if someone can handle it, would be nice"
<didrocks> the packaging is done, should be a matter of updates and rebase patches…
<seb128> drop it on dx, it's their job ;-)
<kenvandine> if we did get the gtk patch in, it would simplify the maintainence in the ppa at least
<didrocks> seb128: you know it's not working like that…
<seb128> I'm not especialled thrilled to ship gtk hacks in ubuntu just to make ppa work easier
<kenvandine> didrocks, he knows :)
<kenvandine> seb128, understand
<didrocks> well, ok, I'll do it again then :/
<kenvandine> that is all i have, we can surely discuss the gtk end of this outside of the meeting
<jasoncwarner> kenvandine: :) I think parner update was more lively than usuaL!
<kenvandine> hehe :)
<jasoncwarner> ok...thanks...
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] Unity
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> so, as usual, everything is detailed in the wiki :)
<didrocks> main hilights are:
<didrocks> - slowly switching in bug fixing mode
<didrocks> - latest release should already bring better stability
<didrocks> - next release a little bit earlier due to launchpad rollout
<didrocks> - also, some FFe will probably be required (see wiki)
<didrocks> (I heard also that Alt + F2 will be back either this week or next one, depends on two pieces :))
<seb128> \o/ ;-)
<seb128> (though I'm still running a gnome-panel so I'm ok with it being late ;-)
<pitti> (and I want my time-indicator back..)
<pitti> (and a pony)
<Q-FUNK> (un chauson avec ça?)
<didrocks> pitti: time-indicator?
<pitti> didrocks: it's totally empty right now
<didrocks> pitti: oh, not for me :) that's more on the fundation part I think
<mterry> pitti, good job on still making the meeting on time  :)
<didrocks> so yeah, all details on the wiki for past and future troubles ;) that's it for me!
<jasoncwarner> thanks, didrocks!
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] Software Center
<tremolux> heyo
<tremolux> ok, so details on the wiki, and highlights:
<tremolux> * The ratings and reviews "usefulness" feature has been rolled out for Alpha 3
<tremolux> * Nice improvements to the details view; cleaner layout and much faster rendering
<tremolux> so, everybody please vote for your favorite reviews (and reviewers)  ;)
 * tremolux always pluses mterry reviews by policy
<mterry> :)
<pitti> /msg tremolux how much does he pay per plus?
<tremolux> pitti: shhh!  secret
<mterry> I fix a deja-dup bug for him
<Q-FUNK> ah, that seems like a potent source of financing. /me notes
<tremolux> haha  :D
<seb128> pitti, do you have a calendar you didn't authentificate to?
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] Kubuntu
<jasoncwarner> Riddell: ? ^
<Riddell> I'm not here I'm afraid, I'm at conf.kde.in
<Riddell> Kubuntu is all good as far as I know, the ARM issue with GCC and Qt is being looked into, I think we need to do some tests for doko
<Riddell> last week's alpha was fine except on ARM and kubuntu mobile needs a launchpad change to work again
<Riddell> ..
<jasoncwarner> thanks, Riddell
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] Tools and Processes
<jasoncwarner> pitti, anything you wanted to talk about?
<pitti> not from me
<pitti> I'm not quite sure what this regular section is about, TBH
<pitti> if we have something new, we should put it on the agenda
<jasoncwarner> pitti: sure thing.
<jasoncwarner> well then, last topic would be
<Sweetshark> should LO be a regular section? currently i am just dumping my stuff in the weekly summary.
<jasoncwarner> Sweetshark: we can talk after meeting...so far it seems to work the way it is.
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] AOB?
<jasoncwarner> ok, sounds good!
<jasoncwarner> [END MEETING]
<jasoncwarner> hope everyone has a great day.
<didrocks> thanks, you too
<pitti> thanks everyone
<Q-FUNK> I'd have a couple of questions about Google account integration in Evo.  currently, calendar and e-mail accounts have to be added separately. IIRC there's an upstream bug about it, but no response.
<tremolux> thanks, see y'all
 * Sweetshark is off for a LO meeting for a few minutes.
<Sweetshark> didrocks: as you seem to be compiling a list of "most annoying compiz issues" I would like to propose bug 606558, which is nasty in every way. I am in a conf call starting 17:00UTC. Will you be around for a few more minutes?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606558 in openoffice.org "Switching user while Compiz enabled makes OpenOffice.org crawl (extremely slow scrolling)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606558
<didrocks> Sweetshark: sure, this one should be discussed with smspillaz to be able to get enough info for debugging
<pitti> chrisccoulson: lp:~pitti/po2xpi/fix-update-data updated; can you please pull into lp:~mozillateam/po2xpi/trunk ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sure, just doing that now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, and perhaps you could upgrade that to 2a afterwards
<pitti> chrisccoulson: nice, thanks
 * pitti turns the crank to build fresh natty langpacks
<Q-FUNK> heh
<mterry> seb128, btw, I never did get a response from Design about the no-custom-default-app possible regression...
<seb128> mpt, hey
<mpt> hi
<seb128> mpt, is there any chance you would reply to mterry's email?
<mterry> mpt, titled "Preferred Applications"
 * mpt reads
<mpt> mterry, that looks like a regression to me
<mterry> mpt, k, thanks
<mpt> mterry, I guess they got rid of it because the text field is ugly, but it could be moved into a secondary dialog that opens when you choose "Other..."
<mterry> seb128, so we should do something about a custom field.  either go back and patch glib or create a custom-field editor...
<seb128> mterry, I'm tempted to say it's enough of a corner case and that it's lower issue than other bugs and unity
<mpt> mterry, if it was nicely buried, Gnome might even accept it upstream :-)
<mterry> mpt, while I have you here, I had asked a few questions about indicator-datetime a while back.  Specifically about showing the current timezone in the list of locations.  In emails with the titles "DateTime configuration dialog"
<mterry> mpt, :)
<mpt> mterry, I need to go right now, but remind me tomorrow and I'll do you some sketches
<mterry> mpt, sure, np
<mpt> ta
<seb128> mterry, ok so what do you think?
<seb128> I don't like much reverting the glib and gvfs code, seems we should move things forward rather
<seb128> it's likely than having common browsers and email clients there should be fine for 99% of the users
<seb128> even if it costs on day of hacking to add back the option it also feels like that day should be better spent fixing indicator or unity issues
<seb128> that's my view on the issue
<seb128> pitti, kenvandine, chrisccoulson: ^ opinions?
<mterry> seb128, fair
 * kenvandine agrees
<mterry> seb128, plus, ideally it would be coordinated with upstream, which might take a bit of time
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so just document the way to do that manually with a text editor
<seb128> pitti, btw there is a start of shotwell mir bug on launchpad with the news summary
<pitti> seb128: no strong opinion, but I agree about the "forward is better than patchhing backwrds"
<seb128> pitti, do you think we could move that on so robert_ancell just has to do the update later on?
<pitti> seb128: you mean check the package for MIR? I can't ack it any more, but I can certainly help out with reviews
<pitti> still fighting with langpacks ATM (there was one bug left that I overlooked)
<seb128> pitti, sorry I'm tired mir -> ffe
<seb128> it's the 0.8 to 0.8.90 update
<bdrung> what component's fault can it be if audacity has problems when running Unity, but works great with the classic desktop (bug #731451)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731451 in audacity "audacity not working in Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731451
 * mterry has to head out for an errand, bbl
<seb128> mterry, see you
<Sweetshark> doko: ping?
<doko> Sweetshark: ?
<pitti> good night everyone
<Sweetshark> doko: Any objections to invite penalver to the libreoffice packaging group? He seems to be doing alot of great bugmangling for OOo/LO.
<Sweetshark> pitti: n8
<Sweetshark> ^- sneaking a little german in here that looks like innocent english
<doko> Sweetshark: your decision
<Sweetshark> doko: Thanks. I will have a talk with him on irc.
<micahg> Sweetshark: just keep in mind that team membership gives PPA upload rights
<Sweetshark> micahg: k, I will check the guy out. Its just that he does real awesome work on bugwrangling LO bugs, could be good to connect with him.
<micahg> Sweetshark: yep, I've set a few bugs' importance for him
<doko> Sweetshark: just agree on "no-uploads" then
 * Sweetshark tries to get to chat with him a bit on IRC first. And yes, agreeing on "no-upload" would be agood idea too.
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, i'm being thrown off track by another bug in dbusmenu
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson,  not more dbusmenu bugs!
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, oh yes
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i've been investigating bug 723463, and have written a little python app which just randomly adds and removes menus
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723463 in indicator-appmenu "indicator-applet-appmenu crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_send_about_to_show()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723463
<chrisccoulson> and i've been trying to figure out why menus aren't getting removed when the app removes them, which i thought was related to this bug
<chrisccoulson> but it turns out that it might be a red-herring, as the stale menus is actually happeining on the application side :(
<chrisccoulson> s/is/are/
<chrisccoulson> if i run dbus-monitor and have my application remove a menu, nothing happens on the bus ;)
<chrisccoulson> (not until i add a menu later on)
<kenvandine> wonderful
<chrisccoulson> heh
<kenvandine> so i saw something similar in appindicator
<kenvandine> probably the same underlying bug
<seb128> mterry, you should wait on chrisccoulson to be done on his bugs before starting investigating the ones I assigned to you
<seb128> it seems tackling some of those could fix other issues
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks for working on those!
<didrocks> mvo: is there an easy way to try some Xapian requests to see if my added tags work?
<mvo> didrocks: there is tests/test_xapian.py for some example code
<didrocks> mvo: nice! thanks, I'll look at that :)
<mvo> didrocks: it should be straightforward or send me a mail with the tag and I add some test code
<mvo> didrocks: (but probably tomorrow :/
<didrocks> mvo: sure, I'm heading off as well. I'm adding some tag in memory in act, not in the xapian database, for now (the (basename(Exec)) key for alt + F2, but we can discuss that tomorrow!
<didrocks> s/in act/in fact
<mvo> didrocks: alt-f2!!!
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<mvo> awsome
<mvo> then you have my total support
<mvo> TOTAL
<didrocks> heh!
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> how easy it is!
<didrocks> :)
 * didrocks waves goodbye
 * mterry is back
<janimo> Sweetshark, hello, I retried the failed LibO arm build, it may have been caused by errors on the servers independent of packaging. Now it is past the initial error location
<janimo> doko, ^
<Sweetshark> janimo: ah, cool! And hopefully it has not died yet for other (more valid) reasons?
<doko> janimo, Sweetshark: expected, I uploaded eglibc too early. the buildd's need a fixed lucid kernel
<janimo> Sweetshark, it was a segfault whle installing Java dependencies, so not a valid reason :)
<janimo> Sweetshark, see the arm asm patch is dropped, but did not look at the sources. Is the gcc __sync alternative that is in LibO master used? If not that may need to be picked, otherwise that code uses pthreads and that is suboptimal
<Sweetshark> janimo: there is no patch applied at all on natty, only for the maverick and lucid backports.
<janimo> Sweetshark, ok. I see
<vish> kenvandine: if you havent uploaded humanity yet, i'd like to push another bug fix.. :)
<kenvandine> sure
<vish> cool!, on it..
<kenvandine> vish, i won't get to it today...
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> so you have time
<vish> ;p
<vish> ok, i'll just push the change today though
 * bryceh_ waves
<vish> kenvandine: ~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release/ is good to upload when you are free ;)
<vish> thanks. :)
<kenvandine> dobey, i have fixes for both of those syncdaemon crashers
<kenvandine> bug 730929
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730929 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_typelib_get_dir_entry_by_gtype()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730929
<kenvandine> and bug 731023
<achiang> hello, is there an alternative mixer that can sit in the systray for the case where you have removed pulseaudio from the system (and thus do not have indicator-sound anymore) ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731023 in libunity "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with ImportError in get_interfaces_for_object(): No module named Dee" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731023
<dobey> kenvandine: your issue was a bug in dee too?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> dee and libunity
<dobey> ok
 * kenvandine grumbles about gir
<dobey> and everything actually works after that?
<kenvandine> yes
<dobey> ok, cool
<dobey> i pushed an update to u1client which just Conflicts: gir1.2-unity-3.0 for now, but i will change that back when your new packages are in the archive
<dobey> as i begin to try and clean up libubuntuone's insanity
<kenvandine> dobey, the frustrating thing is i spent time trying to figure out why my fix wasn't working... didn't realize the unity gir is in the dist, so not generated at build
<dobey> ugh
<achiang> TheMuso: any clues? is there an alternative mixer that can sit in the systray for the case where you have removed pulseaudio from the system (and thus do not have indicator-sound anymore) ?
<dobey> all this gir stuff has almost tempted me to just write C instead of vala :(
<TheMuso> achiang: There is the legacy gnome-volume-control stuff, but I don't think that gets packaged any more. Take a look at gnome-media.
<TheMuso> Byt that is not an indicator.
<TheMuso> achiang: And why the removal of pulse?
<achiang> TheMuso: a legacy systray app is good enough for my purposes
<achiang> TheMuso: we are having a devil of a time getting pulse working on a freescale imx51 board
<achiang> TheMuso: this is for a lucid project anyway
<TheMuso> ah ok.
<achiang> TheMuso: do you know of any known issues with pulse and armel?
<TheMuso> achiang: WIth pulse from lucid, no.
<jasoncwarner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-03-08
<jasoncwarner> robert_ancell TheMuso Bryceh RAOF
<jasoncwarner> you guys ready?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner, yup
<TheMuso> Yo
<bryceh_> heya
<jasoncwarner> morning everyone!
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] X
<bryceh_> we've just posted mesa 7.10.1
<RAOF> Ah, you've uploaded that?  Awesome :)
<bryceh_> an xserver bump is in the works and will be out within the week, it's mostly just making sure the driver situation is sane
<bryceh_> RAOF, in fact wanted to ask - is the driver situation sane enough we could do xserver right now?  anything we're waiting on still?
<jasoncwarner> bryceh_: learning from my last experience with an x upgrade .... are we going to have 3d for it ;) (sarcasm, but just expect to get that question going forward! :) )
<bryceh_> RAOF, yeah re: mesa, I played with it a bit this morning and didn't spot anything bad so went ahead and dropped it in a little bit ago
<RAOF> I was only waiting for nvidia and fglrx to catch up - have they?
<bryceh_> jasoncwarner, indeed that's exactly the reason we've been delaying updating it so far
<robert_ancell> RAOF, can I haz alt-tab now?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: You should have haz alt-tab for a number of weeks - don't you?
<bryceh_> -nvidia should be right?  With -fglrx <mumble mumble> but I gather it doesn't matter since we don't have a functioning -fglrx driver with the interim abi
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Should be fine with recent cards, I am using compiz with gnome now and having no problems.
<bryceh_> robert_ancell, yeah that's fixed since some time ago
<bryceh_> or, at least the alt-tab bug I was working on a while ago is now fixed. ;-)
<RAOF> s/fixed/worked around by using a driver upstream doesn't say “why are you touching the classic driver”/
 * robert_ancell alt-tabs.... and is still here!
<jasoncwarner> robert_ancell: small victories ;)
<robert_ancell> I'm just getting the window not redrawing bugs now (seemed to start a week ago or so)
<bryceh_> ok, in other news the wayland update I mentioned last meeting has gone in, so we're "done" with wayland for natty.
<jasoncwarner> yay
<jasoncwarner> ok, any other x news?
<bryceh_> nope, pretty much at this point I'm entirely focusing on bugs.  RAOF, you?
<jasoncwarner> [TOPIC] AOB?
<RAOF> Patches have been posted upstream for the residual graphics corruption on early gen3 (think i915) chips.
<RAOF> If you're experiencing that bug, try the intel-drm-next kernel from the mainline builds.
<bryceh_> oh, speaking of freezes, I've also updated the -intel apport hook to hopefully dupe these bugs a bit more smartly
<TheMuso> I hope the big crashing issues with the ubuntuone stack are known.
<bryceh_> TheMuso, X crashing?
<TheMuso> I had to delete the launcher desktop file from /etc/xdg/autostart for now, as I couldn't use myd esktop with constant apport hooks coming up.
<TheMuso> bryceh_: Not X, ubuntuone related.
<bryceh_> TheMuso, haven't seen reports of a ubuntuone / X crash issue
<bryceh_> ah
<RAOF> TheMuso: Yeah, that's known, and I think worked around in the most recent update?
 * TheMuso is referring to AOB, but its not really meeting related, just wondered if anybody had hit that.
<RAOF> bug 731023
<TheMuso> RAOF: I saw ubuntuone related changes from overnight, but haven't updated yet.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731023 in libunity "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with ImportError in get_interfaces_for_object(): No module named Dee" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731023
<bryceh_> I noticed in software center you can vote for reviews as many times as you wish.  ;-)
<TheMuso> Hrm interesting. I am still using GNOME here.
<RAOF> That's what you're hitting.
<TheMuso> i.e GNOME panel/
<TheMuso> Ok will update ASAP then.
<RAOF> It's probably seeing if it can connect to unity, so would do so in regular GNOME too?  Dunno, maybe you're seeing a different bug?
<kenvandine> dobey, libunity and dee uploaded
<kenvandine> TheMuso, i just uploaded fixes for that ubuntuone crasher
<TheMuso> kenvandine: Ok sweet, will wait till they have been published then.
<jasoncwarner> kenvandine: awsome...was getting annoying! ;)
<TheMuso> thanks.
<jasoncwarner> Ok...anything else? otherwise...
<bryceh_> jasoncwarner, how has the unity feedback been going?
<ricotz> gilir, hi
<jasoncwarner> bryceh_: as you might expect...mixed
<jasoncwarner> there is actually quite a bit of love, some hate...but alot of middle ground.
<gilir> hi ricotz
<jasoncwarner> seems people can see the good through the rough edges, which is encouraging.
 * TheMuso winces at the slowness of wireless 2.4gHz. My area's 2.4gHz spectrum si congested waaay to much atm, can see 16 APs, including my own.
<kenvandine> TheMuso, the fixes are in libunity and libdee
<ricotz> gilir, perhaps you have time for this https://launchpad.net/elementaryicons/2.0/2.7 :-)
<jasoncwarner> Ok...if nothing else, thanks everyone!
<jasoncwarner> [END MEETING]
<bryceh_> thanks
<ricotz> oh, sorry for interfering with the meeting
<bryceh_> jasoncwarner, yeah shame we don't have another 6 months to polish, it seems most issues that I've seen are just basic usability things which probably aren't that hard to fix, just time consuming
<TheMuso> thanks
<dobey> kenvandine: great, thanks!
<bryceh_> like...  this morning for the life of me couldn't figure out how to get to the control center or configuration tools, had to run gnome-control-center from the command line.  Little stuff like that.
<gilir> ricotz, is there a changelog since the last one release ? To be sure it's bug fix only :)
<jasoncwarner> bryceh_: that should be fixed very soon...that was something I noticed as well.
<jasoncwarner> but, yeah.
<jasoncwarner> for sure, Natty is going to be fun, but we'll be polishing for 11.10
<jasoncwarner> 11.10 should be very, very nice!
<ricotz> gilir, yes, it has some greater changes, so it is not quite a bug-fix-only thing, but it is worth a FFe
<RAOF> Has anyone else found that they sometimes log in to an entirely blank desktop?
<bryceh_> RAOF, like, jus tshowing the background image?
<bryceh_> or a black blank screen?
<RAOF> Just showing the background image.
<bryceh_> yeah
<RAOF> And if you attach gdb to things everything seems to be waiting for everything else.
<bryceh_> unity --reset I think is the workaround
<bryceh_> actually I've not seen that as much lately as I used to, but it seemed to occur 1-2 times every 3 boots
<bryceh_> on my i945
<RAOF> I was rather hoping to actually fix it :)
<bryceh_> RAOF, that would be lovely of course
<gilir> ricotz, please open the FFe request, so we can discuss this in the bug report
<bryceh_> RAOF, unity has a few debug options that might be more helpful than gdb in this case
<bryceh_> (--verbose and --advanced-debug)
<ricotz> gilir, ok
<gilir> ricotz, lubuntu and xubuntu depend on it, so we need to see the changes before uploading it
<ricotz> gilir, will do this tomorrow
<charlie-tca> I been using Alt+sysRq+k to reset my desktop and it logs in correctly then second time
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner, hi
<hallyn> is this an ok place to ask questions relating to our X stack?
<chrisccoulson> w00t, fixed a dbusmenu bug and now have a reproducer for bug 723463
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723463 in indicator-appmenu "indicator-applet-appmenu crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_send_about_to_show()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723463
<hallyn> when trying to compile open-vm-tools from source, I get failure due to:
<hallyn> /usr/include/X11/Xdefs.h:47:13: error: conflicting types for 'Bool'
<hallyn> Since it is in the archive I assume that that used to successfully compile, hence Xdefs.h must have changed
<hallyn> hm but it hasn't
<Ampelbein> hallyn: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=3118268&group_id=204462&atid=989708
<hallyn> d'oh
<ubot2> Ampelbein: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0x9917eec> bug 3118268 not found
<hallyn> Ampelbein: thanks!
<Ampelbein> hallyn: no problem. ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hallyn, it's generally easier for us to help if you post the full error ;)
<hallyn> chrisccoulson: makes sense :)  I was  rather assuming that I there was a well-known change in X stack that would be obvious to everyone.  I was very wrong.
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, this might fix some menu weirdness: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/dbusmenu/set-cached-menuitem/+merge/52624
<chrisccoulson> that's what is causing my "menu items don't get removed" issue that i've been seeing here today
<chrisccoulson> ha
<chrisccoulson> it fixes bug 729128 too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729128 in indicator-application "gnome-bt "visible" item toggle not working after turning bt off and on" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729128
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-09
<silver-->  my ftp client . had a problem to connection on SSL explicit..     i tried with several servers..and  always the same problem.. i  can connect without any problem.. but  the folders listing not working
 * kenvandine hugs chrisccoulson for the awesome dbusmenu fix!
<kenvandine> 3 line patch fixed at least 3 bugs!
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson == hero!
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, lets make that 4 bugs fixed in that 3 line patch!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, does this look familiar? http://imgur.com/QkB1j
<RAOF> Mmmm, static.
<RAOF> What did you do to get this?
<RAOF> It looks basically like your card is trying to scan out from totally uninitialised memory, such as you might find after a sufficiently cold reboot.
<robert_ancell> it happens after a while of usage, possibly related to interacting with the unity dock
<robert_ancell> it used to happen within a minute of running in Unity, I thought it was fixed, but I just triggered it then
<robert_ancell> always the same pattern, and it flickers like white noise
<robert_ancell> it also flashes to black every minute or so like it's trying to change mode
<RAOF> It flickers?  Hm.
<RAOF> Gah.  I thought those flashes were fixed!  (It's a kernel bug)
<robert_ancell> I don't get the problem if I run metacity
<RAOF> The flashing-to-black, or the crazy static?
<robert_ancell> either
<robert_ancell> once it displays like this I have to do a hard reboot
<RAOF> Ok.  Then the flash to back is not what I was thinking of.
<RAOF> Does dmesg or Xorg.0.log have anything interesting?
<RAOF> (This is radeon, right?)
<robert_ancell> radeon, yes
<robert_ancell> nothing in dmesg (but this is after a reboot, so shouldn't be right?)
<RAOF> Right.  You'd need to ssh in to grab dmesg.
<RAOF> Of course, just to make this easier, dmesg is more likely to contain interesting stuff :)
<robert_ancell> Xorg.*.log doesn't contain anything interesting
<RAOF> It'd be .log.old if you've restarted.\
<RAOF> But if there's something there it's likely to be less interesting than what's in dmesg.
<robert_ancell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577689/
<RAOF> Yeah, nothing particularly smoking-gun.
<RAOF> Interesting that Synaptics seems to be complaining at the end; possibly this is the kernel going totally mental and confusing multiple things?
<robert_ancell> yeah, that looked odd to me too
<robert_ancell> also, why the RADEON entry so late after the first ones?
<RAOF> That'll be something probing RandR
<RAOF> Causing radeon to probe the EDID of the lvds display.  Which, unsurprisingly, won't have changed.
 * RAOF goes out to collect his car from the servicəååšlccc555
<didrocks> good morning
<kenvandine> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey kenvandine :)
<RAOF> Heydi ho, didrocks
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<pitti> hello RAOF
<RAOF> Hey there pitti!
<didrocks> hey RAOF, pitti!
<pitti> didrocks: I think I can work on bug 723782 next week; is that early enough?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723782 in gnome-session "Finalize gnome-session fallback detection" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723782
<didrocks> actually, having the notifications on the second monitor is quite nice, I can work on emails without being distraction as I miss them all :)
<didrocks> pitti: oh really? That would be awesome. I planned to tackle that next week if nobody jumped on it
<didrocks> pitti: next week is good enough, the remaining pieces from unity for that will land not this week but next week :)
<didrocks> pitti: if you are trading that for other tasks, I still an try working on that "off IRC" time
 * didrocks has done 80% of the alt-F2 work yesterday, now time to tackle the remaining and harder 20% :)
<didrocks> re, sorry have an hardware issue I guess…
<didrocks> so, didn't receive anything after my last words
<didrocks> seems my nvidia card is in a bad shape
<didrocks> artefacts everyone (even in bios boot)
<didrocks> no way to start 3D anymore, I'm in failsafe mode…
 * RAOF screams hardware problem! At didrocks' crazy magnetic flicker problem :)
<RAOF> However, that sucks.
<didrocks> RAOF: the magnetic issue is not hardware, it has been confirmed by loicm
<RAOF> Oh.  So your failing card doesn't have *any* upside :(
<didrocks> RAOF: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/Capture-10.png
<didrocks> see the small "aubergine" repeated motif?
<didrocks> the weird thing is that it's only on the background
<didrocks> not in the panel
<didrocks> or in the apps
<didrocks> RAOF: and when I try to start with the nvidia driver, it stalls in the nvidia logo
<didrocks> no way to switch to a tty or whatever…
<RAOF> Um, that looks right to me?
<didrocks> RAOF: hum… can you try to zoom in?
<didrocks> as it zoomed here, I assumed it was visible
<didrocks> hum, maybe not
<didrocks> no, it doesn't zoom, so yeah, I'm the only one to see it
<RAOF> I see some of the icons being smeared, but that may well just be the crappy VGA output.
<didrocks> yeah
<RAOF> Hurray for problems on scanout!
<didrocks> ok, so not that…
<didrocks> no idea at all to see what happens?
<RAOF> Sometimes you need to take an actual picture of the screen because the problem isn't caught on the download-from-vram path.
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> ok, let's try to cool it a little bit, waiting for 15 minutes
<RAOF> When's your laptop refresh?
<didrocks> 2 years?
<didrocks> ok, overheating apparently…
<RAOF> :(
<RAOF> Actually, that's not bad.  Maybe you can fix it with some judiciously applied thermal paste and compressed air.
<didrocks> so, from a french forum, with 30 people posting…
<didrocks> overheating and they put it in the hoven
<didrocks> 180°C, 6 minutes
<RAOF> That was a different problem, wasn't it?
<didrocks> to redo the join…
<RAOF> That was when the solder would degrade causing craziness.
<RAOF> But just plain overheating sounds like a job for Dust Removal Man!
<didrocks> yeah, seems to fix people's issue for some weeks…
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> let's cool it down for now, switching to my netbook :/
<ara> morning all!
 * bryceh_ waves to ara
<ara> quick question: is there any gconf key(s) to set up switching to classic-desktop on next boot?
<ara> (or any other way to set it up trough the command line)
<pitti> ara: not very user-friendly, but you can set Session=gnome-2d in ~/.dmrc
<ara> pitti, awesome, thanks!
 * ara hugs pitti
<pitti> ara: I take it that's for automatic testing?
<pitti> ara: that's actually the canonical way to select it (it's what gdm writes when you change the session there)
 * pitti hugs back ara
<ara> pitti, yes, we need to switch back to classic-desktop to take bootchart metrics with the 2d desktop to compare
<pitti> ara: actually we do have an user-friendly way as well, in gdmsetup :)
<ara> and we can only access trough ssh
<didrocks> RAOF: FYI, what I'm seeing is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wINkdSpU2o
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, which other bugs did it fix? :)
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks! new natty langpacks with 4.0 XPIs uploaded
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks!
<pitti> chrisccoulson: did upstream respond already wrt. maxVersion?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i think they plan to fix it, but the rc1 builds have already been spun
<chrisccoulson> and the branch is closed right now anyway
<seb128> hey pitti chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks, how are you?
<seb128> had fun on libdbusmenu it seems
<chrisccoulson> yeah, apparently i fixed a few bugs ;)
<seb128> great
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oh, i think i fixed your pidgin bug too1
<seb128> which one?
<seb128> the one after activating an account which asks for a pwd?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i don't get that now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, btw is the fix ken uploaded yours?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that's the one
<seb128> ok great
<chrisccoulson> i didn't realise he uploaded it already
<seb128> I will get that installed and do another round of testing
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> do you have issues remaining or did that just fix the set?
<chrisccoulson> i fixed the unity-panel-service crash too
<seb128> nice
<chrisccoulson> that was easily reproducible once i fixed the dbusmenu bug :)
<chrisccoulson> i just ran an application that added and removed menus every 50ms, whilst i scrubbed the menubar ;)
<chrisccoulson> it crashed repeatedly every few seconds
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks a lot for working on those issues, nice to get that sorted
<seb128> there is still the indicator-datetime crasher ;-)
<didrocks> kenvandine: did you merge the commit you proposed in the packaging branch? seems to be only one commit looking at bzr history. This breaks daily builds, next time, can you do it in two commits please?
<seb128> didrocks, what do you mean by 2 commits?
 * pitti is out for ~ 45 mins
<didrocks> seb128: I mean, bzr merge ../upstream-change
<didrocks> bzr commit
<didrocks> then packaging change
<didrocks> bzr commit
<didrocks> (and eventuall dch -r "" && debcommit -r for a big bonus :))
<seb128> k
<seb128> I tend to do one commit as well
<seb128> like bzr merge, dch -i, commit
<didrocks> this confuses bzr when you merge back
<didrocks> (so, merging the packaging branch in upstream trunk)
<didrocks> which is what daily builds do
<didrocks> it tells "ohhh, changes in both side (conflicting most of the time because of version bump), what to do"
<seb128> ok, makes sense
<seb128> thanks for the explanation
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: also, you didn't propose the libunity change
<didrocks> (or I miss something, maybe)
<Ampelbein> hi! with unity and thunderbird-globalmenu I have the problem that some menu items are not selectable, for example the 'Message filters'. If I remove the package 'thunderbird-globalmenu', I can access those items again. Is this a known issue or should I file a new bug against 'thunderbird'?
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein, are you sure you're not fully updated? I'm sure I fixed that one already
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: updated this morning, 2 hours ago. I'll check again, just to be sure.
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: thunderbird is 3.1.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<chrisccoulson> so, if you select a message in your inbox and go to tools, "Message filters" is not active? it should activate as you open the menu
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: yes, that's my problem. it doesn't activate, let me make a screenshot
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it works here. do you have any other extensions installed?
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: I have enigmail installed, too. http://tinypic.com/r/33ff1mx/7
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: it works if I remove the -globalmenu package
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein, hmmm, i can't reproduce that :/
<chrisccoulson> do bookmarks work in firefox?
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: I use chromium, but let me try
<chrisccoulson> (with firefox-globalmenu)
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: yes, in firefox the bookmarks menu works
<chrisccoulson> ok, that's good then
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: any commandline switch I can activate to get some info?
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately not
<chrisccoulson> you can set GLOBALMENU_DEBUG=1 in your environment though, and that will show both menubars
<chrisccoulson> could you please do that, then try opening the tools menu inside thunderbird, and then try the tools menu from the panel?
<Ampelbein> ok
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: hmm 'andreas@anubis:~$ GLOBALMENU_DEBUG=1 thunderbird' but no menubar in thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein, oops - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~extension-hackers/globalmenu-extension/trunk/view/head:/extensions/globalmenu/components/src/uGlobalMenuService.cpp#L200
<chrisccoulson> GLOBAL_MENU_DEBUG ;)
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: ah ;-)
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: inside thunderbird works, global does not
<chrisccoulson> ok, that rules out 1 issue then
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: I'm on amd64 if that's any help
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein, have you ever used chromebug before?
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: no
<chrisccoulson> actually, first it might be a good idea to check there are no errors thrown in the error console when you open the tools menu
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: I looked already, error console is empty
<seb128> pitti, pygobject 2.28 is out btw
<pitti> yeah, saw yesterday on #python
<seb128> ok, I was pointing it because I don't know if you notice GNOME tarballs updates or not
<pitti> seb128: it's on my list after I'm done beating up langpacks
<seb128> pitti, ok
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein, i might need to get you to use chromebug in a bit. in the meantime, i've got some other things to work on
<chrisccoulson> brb, need to start classic session :/
<geser> seb128: re bug #731832: as you set the bug to "Fix Committed" any sponsoring isn't needed anymore, right? the bug sumitter askes in #ubuntu-motu how to move on with it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731832 in dee "Comma at end of enumerator list" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731832
<seb128> geser, no, it will part of the weekly dx updates tomorrow
<seb128> geser, it seems fixing -pedentic builds in an unstable distro can wait a day
<seb128> geser, wouldn't bother doing sponsoring today
<geser> ok, will forward this information to him
<seb128> thanks
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm struggling to recreate this indicator-applet-appmenu crash :(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't bother much, seems it doesn't happen often and the unity case is fixed
<Sweetshark> pitti: I am still a bit confused by the |-Depends. In openoffice.org-dictionaries we add "| language-support-writing-*" at the end, so that we do not pull in openoffice.org-core. But should it not be the first alternative then?
<vish> seb128: wrt Bug 721121, and mark's comment about the folder+pointer icon. i've removed that icon now. the upload is ready in ~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release/ fixes that bug and a few other bugs, no other major changes, i had asked kenvandine to upload it when he is free, either you or kenvandine can upload when free ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 721121 in unity "Icon in Launcher should be home folder icon" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721121
<pitti> Sweetshark: the order only really matters if you have neither LibO nor the l-support package installed; in a default install you'd have both
<seb128> vish, what do you use instead of this one?
<pitti> Sweetshark: so the main point of that thing is that you are able to uninstall LibO without having to remove the entire language-support for your language
<vish> seb128: the gnome icon will be used, the one with the file cabinet
<seb128> they don't have the same style though?
<pitti> Sweetshark: the only point where the order matters is if you have a very stripped down system where you have neitehr LibO nor lang support, and you do e. g. apt-get install libreoffice-hyphenation-de
<seb128> but it's orthogonal to the fix there?
<vish> seb128: yea, orthogonal, but style is not a major issue.. neither me or Danrabbit had any better ideas :p
<pitti> Sweetshark: right now this will pull in LibO instead of language-support, which I think is slightly "more" expected and correct
<vish> seb128: style is nearly similar
<seb128> ok
<Sweetshark> pitti: understood
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, the current langpacks for lucid/maverick ship stuff in usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-de@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com/, but the XPIs have langpack-de@firefox.mozilla.org
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I assume this is because we mangled them through xpi2xpi
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but I suppose we can/should just use langpack-de@firefox.mozilla.org now/
<pitti> ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - hmmm, i'm not sure how that works :/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I think my actual question is: does lucid's/maverick's firefox have a special patch to look for different langpack IDs?
<seb128> pitti, bug #731007 btw
<chrisccoulson> pitti - don't we swap out the install.rdf with po2xpi (or whatever it is that gets run)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731007 in shotwell "Update to 0.9" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731007
<seb128> pitti, not sure who can ack it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the firefox source package generates a template install.rdf, which gets exported from launchpad i think (with the en-US.xpi)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, I suppose it does that; but we don't use po2xpi (which would take the LP translations into account), just xpi2xpi (which is a horribly complicated way of repacking)
<pitti> seb128: queued
<chrisccoulson> pitti - 1 second, i'll just have a look on my lucid machine behind me
<pitti> chrisccoulson: for natty using the upstream ID works fine; did that change in natty?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right, I guess I'll build some local ones and try them in my chroot
<chrisccouls0n> wow, i don't think jo has applied any updates on this machine in weeks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the pidgin issue is not fixed it seems there btw
<chrisccouls0n> i log in, and update-manager provides me with a whole bunch of security updates
<chrisccouls0n> seb128 - oh, that's not good :(
<mvo> set her to auto-updates
<chrisccouls0n> gaaaaah, syncdaemon
<chrisccouls0n> i clicked to open gedit over 1 minute ago, it shouldn't take this long
<seb128> chrisccoulson, will restart in a bit to verify but now the items are listed but the accounts one don't have their submenu
<chrisccouls0n> pitti - ok, the lucid langpacks actually have em:id="langpack-de@firefox-3.6.ubuntu.com" in their install.rdf
<seb128> session restart brb
<pitti> chrisccouls0n: yes, I know; but not the ones I'm building with the fixed langpack-o-matic
<pitti> chrisccouls0n: unfortunately the langpacks in the current PPA (with the old method) are now completely hosed, so I thought I'd move them all to the new (and much much simpler) way of doing things
<chrisccouls0n> pitti - yeah, that makes sense. the same constraints will apply (install folder == em:id)
<pitti> chrisccouls0n: so ffox doesn't have a builtin schema for the langpacks, the only condition is that id == folder?
<chrisccouls0n> pitti - yeah,  ffox will only load extensions when the folder name is the same as the id
<pitti> chrisccouls0n: ok, thanks; I'll double-check in my lucid chroot
<chrisccouls0n> thanks
<chrisccouls0n> i might update this machine to maverick
<chrisccouls0n> lucid feels so old ;)
<pitti> I now have test cases for both lucid and natty builds \o/
<lag> It's broke! It's all broke!!
<ogra_> stop whining, fix it :P
<lag>  bug 731810
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731810 in nvidia-graphics-drivers ""conflicting memory types" -> "Failed to allocate primary buffer: out of memory"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731810
<lag> ogra_: :D
<ogra_> get more memory :P
<lag> With no nVidia driver it works okay
<lag> I get a desktop, but no Compiz and everything looks just a little bit rubbish
<mterry> chrisccoulson, so I remember seb128 saying that you were working on some libdbusmenu stuff that may fix some of the issues I have assigned.  I saw a new libdbusmenu go through, was that it?
<lag> With nVidia I get the first application start to start then nothing
<chrisccoulson> mterry, yeah, i found a bug last night that was causing some weirdness and ken uploaded it after i went to bed
<mterry> chrisccoulson, nice.  UBUNTU_MENUPROXY is now undefined for me when I logged in, is that a separate issue?
<chrisccoulson> mterry, possibly. i'm not sure where that gets set
<seb128> mterry, weird, it's a /etc/Xsession.d wrapper which sets it
<seb128> so
<seb128> mterry, the new libdbusmenu with the fixes landed in natty, that fixed some of the issues with gnome-bt and empathy
<seb128> mterry, the shotwell issue is still there though so you can work on that
<mterry> guh, shotwell.  the funny thing is I remember having this exact problem when I first enabled shotwell and fixing it.  but i can't remember what the problem wass
<seb128> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-appmenu/less-racy-window-closing
<pitti> chrisccoulson: confirmed, works fine here with the upstream ID
<seb128> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-appmenu/less-racy-window-closing/+merge/48381
<seb128> mterry, it seems
<chrisccoulson> pitti - cool, thanks
<pitti> chrisccoulson: this is soooo much easier now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - doing the thunderbird translations is even easier too :-)
<chrisccoulson> (we just have a tb-locales package with the upstream xpi's in) ;)
<seb128> mterry, out of this indicator-datetime needs some bug fixing, karl is out until the end of the week and seems to make slow progress, so if you feel like tackling some bugs there as well feel free
<pitti> chrisccoulson: of course it's a step backwards from using our own LP-translated XPIs, but since we didn't have them anyway..
<Sweetshark> didrocks: "Conflict/Replaces: openoffice.org-thesaurus << 0.6 in -fr for BE" <- What does tha mean? (from the openoffice.org-dictionaries changelog)
<mterry> seb128, yeah, I have unfinished business in datetime from my preference FF run
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it doesn't make sense to go through all that effort when we aren't using them anyway
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, we do? that requires some extra language-selector magic, though
<seb128> mterry, I can give you issues from it if you want, there is some translation issues, the events time not respecting the format and some crashers
<pitti> chrisccoulson: actually it's quite easy now -- if you add the tbird XPIs to po2xpi/data, it'll Just Work (tm) now
<didrocks> Sweetshark: it means that we probably move some files between packages
<mterry> seb128, that merge sounds familiar, but is about multiple runss of shotwell, which this new issue isn't...  hmm, will dig
<seb128> mterry, ok, so from my side please investigate on the shotwell issue and then feel free to go back to indicator-datetime
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, language-selector has some magic to pull in the the thunderbird-locales-* packages
<didrocks> Sweetshark: and on upgrade, you don't know in which order the packages will be installed
<seb128> mterry, right, seems that's what you proposed to fix the shotwell issues last time so I was just pointing it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - perhaps we should ship the tb xpi's in the language packs too ;)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: the conflicts/replaces is there to ensure that you get both new packages and that dpkg won't yell at you because you are trying to overwrite a file from another package
<chrisccoulson> (and remove the evo ones) ;)
<chrisccoulson> j/k
<chrisccoulson> :-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yeah, as I was saying it'd be trivial now to ship tbird XPIs right in the langpacks
<seb128> trying to sneak another email client?!
<dpm> chrisccoulson, pitti please let's not write off FF LP translations yet, I understand this is just some temporary measure to get the langpacks working, but it'd be good to be able to use LP in the future again. We did use devmode during the development cycle in the past, and this helped some teams, such as the Asturian guys, to have their translations shipped in Ubuntu easily and eventually they submitted them upstream
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti> dpm: right, it is
<Sweetshark> didrocks: it is just that I dont see such Conflict in the control file
<pitti> dpm: I'm just permanently writing off xpi2xpi
<dpm> pitti, :)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: well, it can has been removed in a further update
<pitti> dpm: as I now have that in langpack-o-matic itself, with about 1/20th of the code, and with automatic test cases
<dpm> excellent
<Sweetshark> didrocks: ok, I will remove it then from the comment in the changelog for the next release
<pitti> dpm: there's now just one rather short central function to install all XPIs for a given release into a langpack, so we can hook in po2xpi there in the future (without all the extra buggy scriptery around it)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: you mean, you want to remove it in a past changelog?
<didrocks> Sweetshark: or is in the the tip of it?
<pitti> dpm: I also have test LP XPI export tarballs in the tests/ directory now (but not used yet)
<dpm> pitti, ok, cool
<Sweetshark> didrocks: I leave it in the old changelog entries, I will just not keep it as a "remaining difference to debian" in the new release
<didrocks> Sweetshark: right
<didrocks> if it's not there anymore, you can remove it :)
<didrocks> hope that the remove was done with in mind that people will still have to upgrade between LTS though
<seb128> mterry, btw ted approved your appmenu-gtk fix so don't forget to merge it
<seb128> so it's in tomorrow's tarball
<mterry> I can do that?  I don't think I'm part of DX
<seb128> or is someone from dx supposed to do that? it's always confusing why they approve things without merge them directly
<seb128> ok, will ping ted about that when he's there
<seb128> mterry, btw https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-me/gsettings/+merge/38005 is set as "on hold", do you know why?
<mterry> seb128, oh I don't have a pending appmenu-gtk fix.  But also, apparently I am in the DX LP team through Unity
<seb128> mterry, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mterry/appmenu-gtk/cancellable-register-window/+merge/52248
<seb128> mterry, that one is not merged it seems?
<mterry> that got merged
<mterry> seb128, if you look at trunk.  the merge proposal didn't notice thoughj
<seb128> mterry, seems ted recommited it rather than merging your vcs
<mterry> seb128, the gsettings branch isn't merged because I never went back and changed the gsettings paths
<seb128> ok, setting it as merged then
<mterry> seb128, arguably a FF breakage though to do it now
<seb128> mterry, small one though
<mterry> seb128, yeah, but do we care this cycle whether it's gconf or gsettings?
<seb128> not really right
<seb128> I was just cleaning a bug the list of assigned bugs for desktopers
<seb128> bug -> bit
<seb128> mterry, it's also that less gconf = faster login, but that's not like the 1 key from the indicator was going to make a difference
<seb128> let's wait next cycle for it now
<mterry> :)
<seb128> mterry, you still have some oem bugs on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~mterry/+assignedbugs
<seb128> mterry, do you plan to still work on those? if not maybe you should unassign those?
<mterry> seb128, heh, that page is pretty useless, isn't it, with all that cruft  :)
<mterry> I'm supposed to be doing 56 things
<seb128> slacker! ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<Sweetshark> pitti: I merged the current debian unstable into openoffice.org-dictionaries-1:3.3.0~rc10-2ubuntu1. Should I push the bzr branch somewhere now?
<pitti> seb128: just acked shotwell, FYI
<pitti> Sweetshark: is it still called that way? Rene didn't rename it to libo-dicts?
<pitti> Sweetshark: where did you merge it to? lp:ubuntu/openoffice.org-dictionaries ?
<Sweetshark> pitti: still called openoffice.org dicts at debian as it will provide dicts for LO and OOo, I guess.
<pitti> Sweetshark: if so, please push it to LP as lp:~bjoern/ubuntu/natty/openoffice.org-dictionaries/libo-update (or invent another name), and set up a merge proplsal
<pitti> Sweetshark: does it build libo binaries now? or will the oo.o work for both?
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<Sweetshark> pitti: the dicts will work for both and the binary packages have neutral names now. there are transitionals in the openoffice.org source package for those, but _rene_ hasnt released that yet.
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, nice
<Sweetshark> pitti: Ok, I dputted the source package to my personal testing ppa for now. I will push the branch when I return from lunch.
<pitti> Sweetshark: late luch.. enjoy!
<pitti> Sweetshark: I'll process the MP once you're done
<chrisccoulson> tedg, when i run unity-panel-service in valgrind, i'm seeing this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577851/
<chrisccoulson> have you seen that before? it doesn't look like our bug does it?
<tedg> chrisccoulson, No, I haven't seen that one before.  First blush I'd say it's not, but it could be us holding onto a variant reference too long.
<tedg> chrisccoulson, There's definitely a memory leak in something unity-panel-service is doing though.  It's getting too big.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, this one is a fairly sizeable leak
<chrisccoulson> there's a few others, but none of them on this scale
<tedg> chrisccoulson, That's where the memory is allocated, it would seem that we might not be unref'ing a variant that gets created there.
<tedg> chrisccoulson, So, it could be our fault :)
<chrisccoulson> tedg, yeah, that's the bit i'm trying to figure out :(
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Try downgrading glib and see if it goes away.  That'd be a quick check to see if it's in GDBus or something else.
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<didrocks> hey kenvandine
<didrocks> kenvandine: did you read my comments about dee and libunity? :)
<kenvandine> not yet
<kenvandine> didrocks, did i break something?
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> tired
<kenvandine> and you?
<didrocks> kenvandine: daily-build, but otherwise fine, I'll let your scrollback :)
 * kenvandine needs more coffee
<SpamapS> 14413 clint     20   0 2722m 2.2g 5648 R   93 56.6  72:47.79 /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<SpamapS> run roh
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> SpamapS: restart it, should be fine :)
<SpamapS> restart as in, kill and let it be restarted?
<kenvandine> didrocks, ack on the 2 commits, sorry
<didrocks> SpamapS: right
<didrocks> kenvandine: no worry, just keep in mind for next time
<kenvandine> didrocks, i didn't propose the libunity change because i think that file is getting generated in the dist isn't it?
<didrocks> kenvandine: and on libunity? I saw no merge proposal
 * kenvandine would rather it build with the package
<didrocks> kenvandine: I think the gir is static there
<didrocks> kenvandine: anyway, we can't keep that change :)
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> ok... why?
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm fine thanks
<kenvandine> if i delete the gir and run make
<kenvandine> it generates that gir
<seb128> kenvandine, seems you have stack of fix commited gwibber bugs on your assigned bugs list, should those be closed?
<kenvandine> if the fixed libdee is installed
<seb128> kenvandine, some got commited for weeks I guess they are in natty by now?
<didrocks> kenvandine: but you fixed a generated file?
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll look over them, i think i need to do a release
<didrocks> kenvandine: so next file the file will be generated, it will be wrong
<didrocks> time*
<kenvandine> didrocks, sort of... the file is included in the dist
<kenvandine> didrocks, no... it won't
<didrocks> hum?
<kenvandine> didrocks, the change i made wasn't static
<kenvandine> i fixed libdee
<kenvandine> and ran make :)
<kenvandine> it generated that
<didrocks> kenvandine: oh ok :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: fine then!
<kenvandine> libdee was broken
<didrocks> sorry for the noise, thanks ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> no worries
<didrocks> just think about the "2 commits" for daily build
<kenvandine> seb128, a gwibber bug fix release is on my todo list for this week
<kenvandine> didrocks, noted, i hadn't thought about what that would mean for daily builds
<kenvandine> i always do it in one commit :)
<didrocks> no worry, thanks for the fix :)
 * kenvandine will adapt
<kenvandine> vish, i promise i'll get to that upload early today (my time)
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, but I don't get it, see for example https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/522991
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 522991 in gwibber "Gwibber does not display recipient of "wall to wall" posts [Facebook]" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<seb128> kenvandine, it was fix commited in octobre, shouldn't it be in the current natty version which is 2 weeks old?
<seb128> kenvandine, you are several bugs in similar cases
<seb128> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/519395
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 519395 in gwibber "Flickr doesn't work for some usernames" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<seb128> etc
<kenvandine> oh... i'll look over those
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> trying to bring to sanity to assignedbugs list for desktopers
<seb128> kenvandine, i.e https://launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+assignedbugs
<vish> kenvandine: no worries, no hurry for me ;) … seb-128 had commented on that bug so was just letting him know "its ready" :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: pushed as lp:~bjoern-michaelsen/ubuntu/natty/openoffice.org-dictionaries/libo-update
<Sweetshark> Yay! Blizzard!
<chrisccoulson> tedg - so, after looking through the code and at exactly what appears to be leaked, it's almost certainly a signal handler ref'ing a GVariant
<chrisccoulson> the words needle and haystack spring to mind here ;)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Did you see my patch for glib regarding those?  They shouldn't cause a leak, but it might be confusing valgrind.
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=643624
<ubot2> Gnome bug 643624 in gdbus "Can g_variant_unref() on an already free'd variant" [Normal,New]
<seb128> tedg, ^
<chrisccoulson> oh, i hadn't seen thatr
<tedg> seb128, chrisccoulson, Yeah, it looks like it's going to be fixed a different way long term.
<tedg> But short term my patch fixes things.
<tedg> (in that limited case)
<seb128> tedg, well current comment on bz suggest they will backport their fix to the stable serie
<seb128> tedg, so we should rather wait on that and backport that commit
<tedg> seb128, Yes, but chrisccoulson could use my patch for now to make sure that isn't going to effect what he's debugging.
<kenvandine> vish, wow, building humanity takes a while :)
<seb128> tedg, right
<tedg> seb128, And, also, noting they haven't yet *done* that ;)
<seb128> tedg, they have a patch they seem to agree on so it will likely be fixed before natty
<seb128> but yeah let's see
<chrisccoulson> tedg - hmmm, your patch looks like it fixes a different issue. in the signal emission i'm looking at, the caller of g_signal_emit already calls ref_sink on the variant and then unrefs it afterwards
<chrisccoulson> so, this might be a genuine leak ;)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Ah, okay.  Thanks for checking that, wanted to be sure.
<seb128> kenvandine, should the ubuntuone-client conflicts on the unity gir be dropped?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> dobey said he would do that
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^
<seb128> that was a stupid thing to do to start with
<seb128> the code obviously has fallbacking for when the import is not working, would have been easier to force that test rather than conflict on something other might use
<kenvandine> yeah, instead of breaking updates
<dobey> yeah i will do that
<jibel> mvo, is bug 731724 on your radar. We received a bunch of those today. It looks like an issue with xapian.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731724 in update-manager-core "software-center crashed with SIGSEGV in __cxa_allocate_exception()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731724
<kenvandine> dobey, thx
<seb128> kenvandine, btw if you need to update telepathy-glib debian got the upload in their incoming
<seb128> kenvandine, just mentioning it so you don't work for nothing
<kenvandine> seb128, yup... was planning to sync that
<kenvandine> thx
<mvo> thanks jibel! I saw it already, but I was not able yet to reproduce
<mvo> jibel: I have some rought idea
<bcurtiswx> seb128, im getting 2.33.3 ready
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you will need the new telepathy-glib then
<seb128> it nees .6 and we have .5
<bcurtiswx> seb128, yup, someone going to sync it ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, did you read the few lines just before what you said?
<bcurtiswx> no, reading now
<bcurtiswx> ah, kenvandine thx. could you let me know when that's all set?
<zyga> mvo, hi, running software-center --debug segvfaults python on natty i386, right after refresh with days_delta: 0
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, yeah...
<seb128> bcurtiswx, kenvandine: build it locally if you need it, we can do a sync when it hits the debian mirror
<seb128> kenvandine, i.e I will sync-source it later if you wait
<dbarth_> pitti: ping? quick check: are you also effectively working on patching the session menu for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/727823 or should that be tedg?
<kenvandine> seb128, that would be cool
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727823 in indicator-session "Enable Gnome-Control-Center in Unity, and add "System Settings" link to the session indicator menu" [Wishlist,In progress]
<kenvandine> i didn't want to start it just yet, need to run an errand at lunch in about 20m :)
<pitti> dbarth_: hey
<seb128> kenvandine, well just saying don't bother with it, I will direct sync later on
<pitti> dbarth_: I'm going to, yes; just didn't start yet
<jibel> mvo, That's easy here, let me know if you need more details like better trace.
<kenvandine> cool
<pitti> dbarth_: that's easy enough for me to handle, let tedg do the guru stuff :)
<dbarth_> pitti: thanks for your help, much appreciated
<bcurtiswx> well, will I need a bug report for 2.33.3 i can get one set now?
<mvo> jibel, zyga: so for your guys just starting it is enough to crash it?
<zyga> mvo, the crash is in Xapian:Database::Database(...) ctor
<zyga> mvo, yes, the crash is in __cxa_allocate_exception
<zyga> mvo, any chance you try to allocate -1 ?
<tedg> dbarth_, BTW, I still don't consider the design task done until the spec gets updated.
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, yes please
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, OK i'll get that done now
<tedg> dbarth_, We need a way to reject those.  Ridiculous.
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, when you prepare it, ping me and i'll review and sponsor
<mvo> zyga: not me personally, the bindings probably. I will look into it after the meeting
<bcurtiswx> it'll just need to depwait for tp-glib
<mvo> jibel: is it i386 for you as ell?
<bcurtiswx> so it shouldn't be hard at all
<jibel> mvo, yes
<tedg> dbarth_, For instance, pitti has no idea where in the menu it should go :)
<pitti> tedg: they said "at the very end"
<jibel> mvo, but the master report on amd64
<mvo> ok
<pitti> tedg: but that's why I'm waiting a bit, to have the design part settled
<mvo> thanks!
<tedg> pitti, Ah, I see that now.
<tedg> The spec should be updated though :)
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, you didn't use bzr merge-upstream, so the bzr doesn't have the orig.tar.gz
<pitti> Sweetshark: no need to re-do it now, but I won't actually push it to lp:ubuntu/, but let the package importer sort it out
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/732077 all set
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732077 in empathy "Please update empathy natty to 2.33.3" [Wishlist,In progress]
<kenvandine> thx
<bcurtiswx> well actually i need to add that bug # into the changelog :X
<bcurtiswx> i'll push that in a sec
<Sweetshark> pitti: I dont know if there was any upstream branch at all. Given that, how can I use merge-upstream?
<pitti> Sweetshark: it just takes a tarball (Debian's orig.tar.gz) and a version number; you can optionally specify an upstream bzr branch, but that's not the common case for our packages
<Sweetshark> pitti: is theis stuff documented somewhere?
<pitti> Sweetshark: yes, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/
<pitti> Sweetshark: in particular, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/NewUpstreamVersion
<Sweetshark> bookmarked. I had only "TrackingUpstream" on the bzr wiki
<mvo> jibel: if you can reproduce it, could you please try http://paste.ubuntu.com/577903/ ?
<mvo> or zyga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577903/ <- does that help with the crash?
<zyga> mvo, checking
<seb128> tedg, mterry, do you have any clue if bug #727892 is appmenu-gtk or libdbusmenu?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727892 in appmenu-gtk "totem's sound>languages is empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727892
<jibel> mvo, sure, as soon as my gvim window stops being invisible :/
<mterry> seb128, that's likely libdbusmenu
<seb128> mterry, ok thanks, reassigned there
<jibel> mvo, which version of software-center should I apply this patch to ? There's no such code in my version of s-c
<zyga> mvo, same here,
<zyga> mvo, I have 3.1.23.1
<jibel> mvo, same version here
<mvo> oh
 * mvo scratches head
<mvo> then I'm on the wrong track, sorry for the noise
<mvo> I thought it was a locking issue with code that got added recently, but apparently I have not uploaded that yet
<mvo> maybe that is the fix ;)
<mvo> jibel: could you please do a "bzr get lp:software-center ; cd softare-cener ; ./software-center" and see if that crashes too?
<jibel> mvo, sure
<mvo> mpt: did you had a chance to read about the "display commandline executables for technical items" mail from yesterday (from nzmm)
<mvo> ?
<mpt> mvo, not yet
<mvo> ok, thanks
<jibel> mvo, yes it crashes, segfault (core dumped). I guess that it is not the expected result.
<mvo> pitti: do you have a idea why there is no retrace output for #731724 ?
<mvo> jibel: well, at leeast its consitent with the rest
<mvo> jibel: what kind of machine is that, limited RAM or anything special like that?
<seb128> mvo, because the submitter didn't send a .crash with the crashdump it seems
<jibel> mvo, this one is a i386 testing vm with 1GB of memory allocated, but I can reproduce on the host which is an amd64 with 12GB of RAM.
<mvo> thanks seb128
 * mvo scratches head
 * jibel is installing symbols to get a better trace.
<seb128> mterry, you won bug #621301 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621301 in libdbusmenu "Underscores missing in menu item text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621301
<seb128> mterry, it's low priority but I think it's around some code you hacked on recently and you might have a clue about it
<mterry> seb128, yar
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner, hi
<bentech4you> my wifi is not working..how to fix that.?
<mvo> jibel: sorry, still no luck, tried it in a VM now. I have dinner and check it out again
<bentech4you> i tried to install the firmware..that also failed
<jibel> mvo, bug 732128 includes a better trace
<ubot2> jibel: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/732128)
<bcurtiswx> bentech4you, ask that in #ubuntu thats the support channel :)
<tremolux> jibel: which is the bug that includes a better trace?
<jibel> tremolux, bug 732128
<ubot2> jibel: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/732128)
<jibel> tremolux, which is now public
<tremolux> jibel: ah, thanks!
<jibel> tremolux, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66003285/ThreadStacktrace.txt
<jibel> tremolux, the coredump is attached if you want to play with gdb
<tremolux> jibel: thanks!
<pitti> mvo: could have been sent as reduced report perhaps (without coredump)?
<bentech4you> please check this http://pastebin.com/1nbTnrp6..please help me to solve my wifi issue
<pitti> mvo: bug 731681 has a good one
<ubot2> pitti: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/731681)
<cyphermox> bentech4you, please ask in #ubuntu , but essentially, what this means is your chipset isn't supported by that driver
<bentech4you> i asked..but i didn't get any help from there
<bentech4you> no this the same driver i installed on my other linux
<bentech4you> i got this command from that driver's readme.txt file
<bentech4you> also in my additional drivers ,t  it shows that driver is active but not currently in use"
<cyphermox> bentech4you, it's most likely outdated. what you should do would be to make sure you're connected to wired, then use the Restricted drivers tool under System -> Administration to install the Broadcom STA driver properly. but like I said, you really should be asking in #ubuntu, not here. This channel is for development
<cyphermox> that would be because you need to reboot after installing the driver --- or that the driver doesn't support your wifi card
<pitti> good night everyone!
<bcurtiswx> nite pitti
<tremolux> 'night pitti
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, when u get a minute, run pithos listen to a song and while listening load banshee.  my volume gets set to 0 upon banshee  loading
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, ok
<mvo> jibel: if you are still here, is there anything printed on the terminal before it crashes? anything odd in:
<mvo> ls -ld ~/.cache/software-center/software-center-agent.db /var/cache/apt-xapian-index/index.* /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/index
<mvo> jibel: I looked at the source and it seems it raises this when it can't stat the database path
<mterry> do we have any xulrunner or eclipse experts hanging out?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/728825 is really chafing my caboose
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728825 in eclipse "Eclipse cannot start: "java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-gtk-3557 or swt-gtk"" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> mterry, you want to talk to chrisccoulson
<seb128> well at least for xulrunner
<seb128> dunno about eclipse, maybe doko has a clue about it but out of that...
<chrisccoulson> it's a linker problem
<chrisccoulson> i bet if you rebuild swt-gtk now without --as-needed, it works again ;)
<chrisccoulson> i tried it a few weeks ago, and that seemed to fix it
<jibel> mvo, here is what is printed on the screen when I launch the bzr version http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/578011/ , the version from the repo doesn't output anything.
<jibel> mvo, downgrading libgl1-mesa-glx fixes the problem on i386.
<mterry> chrisccoulson, ooh, awesome, will try
<mvo> thanks jibel
<mvo> jibel: its seems the -glx change is really the trigger, its consistent on my machine and in a vm
<tremolux> jibel: it fixes it for me too (I commented the bug)
<jibel> mvo, I found at least one other app affected: bug 731820
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 731820 in deluge "deluge-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in __cxa_allocate_exception()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731820
<tremolux> jibel: and after upgrading libgl1-mesa-glx agan, the crash returns (if the condition of an empty ./data/xapian directory, that is the condition for the error, is recreated)
<mvo> I wonder what is special about s-c to trigger it
<bigon> could someone merge gnome-pkg-tools ?
<ari-tczew> bigon: I could do it tomorrow, but I need sponsorship :P
<bigon> well same here actually :p
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-10
<alphonso> hey guys... i'm looking for a nooby way to install the latest build of gnome3... anyone know the apt line for the launchpad repository?
<kenvandine> alphonso, http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<kenvandine> i haven't tried it
<kenvandine> but there are instructions there
<alphonso> kenvandine: thanks i'll try that
<alphonso> kevandine: i already tried that source and i've been getting a dependency error
<alphonso> kevandine: specifically: ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, this is really confusing me now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578131/ :(
<cyphermox> howdy
<cyphermox> TheMuso, what is the best way I can verify that the accessible description strings are properly getting set for indicators?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, got you a dmesg with my radeon problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578132/
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Full of yummy radeon failure!
<RAOF> Hm.  I suspect mesa 7.10.1 might have broken every python app that loads libGL in some way.
<RAOF> Let's check, shall we!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, where should I file this one?
<RAOF> Probably the kernel, I think.
<robert_ancell> reportbug ?
<robert_ancell> reportbug linux-image-2.6.38-6-generic?
<RAOF> ubuntu-bug linux, although you'll probably need to attach that dmesg seperately.
<Gorthax> good evening all
<Gorthax> hi everyone, again
<Gorthax> i need help with modelines under X
<Gorthax> running 10.10
<Gorthax> first istall since intrepid
<Gorthax> using a panasonic 50" as monitor
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<evilvish> hi, anyone have a clue what could have caused Bug 732427 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732427 in humanity-icon-theme "Regressions in latest release (0.5.3.5)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732427
 * evilvish looks at other pacakges updated yday
<htorque> evilvish, you say none of the icons were touched in 0.5.3.5, but according to diff almost all were changed (putting things in style="...")
<evilvish> huh?
<evilvish> how..
<htorque> evilvish, could this have to do with optimizing svgs to save disk space?
<evilvish> htorque: do you notice the same issue?
<evilvish>  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/humanity-icon-theme/natty/revision/31
<htorque> evilvish, i've not yet updated
<evilvish> hmm..
<evilvish> stupid lp is offline again :/
<htorque> evilvish, just updated and i'm getting the same
<evilvish> oh well, I no clue
<htorque> evilvish, this is the diff for the dark stock_person.svg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578249/
<htorque> evilvish, it looks like gradients were wildly replaced - to me that sounds like an optimizing script working too aggressively ;-)
<evilvish> none of those have been touched :s
<evilvish> ah ha! pitti updated the rules recently, maybe thats what is causing this
<pitti> what? me? I haven't touched themes in ages
<evilvish> pitti: could you have a look at Bug 732427
<ubot2> evilvish: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/732427)
<pitti> (or ever really touch them at all)
<pitti> evilvish: no I can't -- LP is offline :)
<evilvish> boo lp.. ;p
<pitti> evilvish: which rules did I update?
<evilvish> pitti: if you have the humanity changelog, check it out, you modified the debian/rules
<pitti> ah, these rules
<evilvish> pitti: i dont know why i just think these might be causing a problem : debian/rules: Build with scour; add python-scour build dependency. , debian/rules: Greatly simplify.
<pitti> evilvish: that might be scour then
<pitti> debian/rules just changes how the .deb is put together, which doesn't affect shipped .svgs at all; but scour certainly does
<evilvish> pitti:  cool.. , then you probably know how to fix it .. phew :)
<pitti> it's an SVG optimizer/compressor
<pitti> evilvish: not until I know what the problem is :)
<pitti> there's one know scour bug to mess up gradients
<pitti> bug 702423
<ubot2> pitti: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/702423)
<evilvish> pitti: sure, it modifies all the svg files … and they look odd
<pitti> yes, it's meant to modify them all
<pitti> but they ought to look identical afterwards
<evilvish> transparency seems to have been messed up and the gradients are wrong
<pitti> evilvish: ok, that sounds like another instance of above bug thhen
<pitti> evilvish: how many icons does that affect?
<evilvish> a *lot*
<evilvish> that bug has screenshots
<pitti> ok, thanks
<pitti> I guess we need to wait until LP is back up
<evilvish> yup..
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ffox is translated \o/ thanks for fixing the locale detection
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> oh, that's good :-)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'm great, thanks
<pitti> how about yourself?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too bad thanks
<seb128> hey pitti chrisccoulson
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> oh, launchpad is already back
<evilvish> pitti: yay! lp is up Bug #732427
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732427 in humanity-icon-theme "Regressions in latest release (0.5.3.5)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732427
<mvo> seb128: oh? I still get 503 on bazaar.launchpad.net
<seb128> mvo, bug editing works at least
<mvo> cool
<evilvish> mvo: came back just a couple of mins ago
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine, what about you?
<mvo> yay!
 * mvo merges $stuff
<pitti> evilvish: right, seems to be a duplicate indeed
<evilvish> pitti: maybe we can remove the scour dependancy and rebuilt?
<evilvish> rebuild*
<pitti> evilvish: we could do that; I was going to propose to add extra checks to dh_scour to not touch these kinds of icons
<pitti> evilvish: like comparing before-after results with rsvg
<evilvish> pitti: ok.. i dont know any of that, so i'll let you handle it ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, good thanks
<evilvish> pitti: whichever you feel right/quicker
<pitti> evilvish: I'll keep the master bug on my list then, please mark it as a dupe (and perhaps add a humanity task to do a rebuild after whatever fix we apply)
<evilvish> pitti: ok sure.. thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein, what arch are you using?
<seb128> pitti, bug #707585
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 707585 in language-selector "gnome-language-selector assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/python: free(): invalid pointer: 0x040223f2 ***" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707585
<seb128> pitti, it's still happening in current natty
<pitti> seb128: ah, you can reproduce it? I closed an older duplicate of it two hours ago, as I can't
<pitti> in bug 709191 -- I'll point to that other bug then, thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709191 in pygobject "gnome-language-selector assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/python: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x00007f97ec27c3b2 ***" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709191
<seb128> pitti, right, I read your comment on that bug so I checked the language-selector bug list
<pitti> seb128: that one still has a bad stack trace, though
<seb128> pitti, I just got it doing what dholbach said, played with the resize grip and closed language-selector, it crashed
<pitti> seb128: ooh, do you still have the .crash?
<seb128> pitti, it's easy to get, open the "install,remove languages" dialog
<seb128> resize it
<seb128> close it
<seb128> l-s crashes
<pitti> not for me :/
<pitti> I played with all the dialogs for about 5 mins, installed stuff, removed stuff, reordered stuff, etc.
<pitti> seb128: do you have the .crash still?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> you don't need to interact with any dialog
<pitti> seb128: ok, hang on before you report it -- I'll kill the dup entry in the db, so that it will generate a new trace
<seb128> pitti, open the extra language list thing
<seb128> resize and hit esc on the keyboard to close it
<seb128> pitti, do it a few time if needed but I crash it in 15 seconds here
<pitti> seb128: 707585 killed from dup db
<pitti> seb128: I propose you report it now, and I mark the existing bug as a dupe of your's then, so that we'll get a proper stack trace
<seb128> ok, will try in a bit
<pitti> seb128: what's the "extra language list thing"?
<seb128> right now apport refuses to report it because I didn't upgrade pygoject yet today
<seb128> pitti, the "install,remove extra languages" button you get at the bottom of the first tab
<seb128> it just crashed while I was typing on IRC now
<seb128> it seems like a callback or something lead to the crash, it doesn't crash immediatly on action
<pitti> hm, I tried the cancel button and the close button in the window title
<seb128> I use the wm x button
<pitti> yeah, me too
<pitti> aah, I found a way
<pitti> open install/remove, then focus the main window again, and press esc
<seb128> ok that's likely what I did
<pitti> not quite obvious to get
<seb128> because esc doesn't seem to close the extra dialog
<seb128> I probably switched to IRC to reply and back to the wrong dialog to do esc
<seb128> pitti, if you have an uptodate system can you report the crash?
<seb128> or I will a bit later once I upgraded
<pitti> can do
<seb128> apport refuses to report it now because I've some outdated binaries
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> mvo, are things like bug #717621 aptdaemon bugs?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 717621 in language-selector "gnome-language-selector crashed with AuthorizationFailed in _run(): org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.34'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717621
<seb128> or bug #713346
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 713346 in language-selector "gnome-language-selector crashed with NotAuthorizedError in _run(): org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.NotAuthorized: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.164'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713346
<mvo> seb128: I guess it should not generate a crash report
<seb128> mvo, "it" being?
<seb128> l-s?
<mvo> seb128: eh, the bugreport is strange, the user says starting is enough
<mvo> seb128: yeah
<seb128> mvo, well it might just be that the polkit daemon is down
<mvo> aha, that would explain it
<pitti> didrocks: just submitted an upstream MP for bug 727823 -- when do you usually roll the releases, would ted still have time to review that for today's round?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727823 in gnome-control-center "Enable Gnome-Control-Center in Unity, and add "System Settings" link to the session indicator menu" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727823
<pitti> didrocks: if that gets too tight, I'm also happy to do an upload myself tomorrow with a cherrypick (once it landed in trunk)
<didrocks> pitti: I think it will be fine once ted is here. The changes in indicators will be managed by kenvandine though
<pitti> ah, ok
<htorque> evilvish, heh, actually it's not just a couple of icons that have visual differences: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578270/ :D (used rsvg/md5sum)
<evilvish> oh my babies!!!
<seb128> pitti, indicator stack -> review and commit by ted, update by ken
<seb128> pitti, tarballs are due today
<pitti> nice, thanks
<dholbach> hello desktop hackers
<dholbach> jhunt_ tried to fix something in gdm, but because you people mess around with bzr branches in a weird way it's all confusing :)
<seb128> dholbach, hello pilot
 * dholbach hugs you all :)
<seb128> dholbach, bzr get lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr :)
<seb128> hack away, bzr commit, bzr push
<dholbach> seb128, and where should jhunt_ push his work afterwards?
<dholbach> pitti, at least it's documented weirdness
<dholbach> that's like 5% good :)
<pitti> ~jhunt/gdm/myfixes ?
<seb128> dholbach, lp:~jhunt_/gdm/lpbug
<seb128> dholbach, lp:~jhunt_/gdm/ubuntu
<dholbach> and then propose to merge into lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu - ok
<seb128> yes
<dholbach> jhunt_, does that make it a bit clearer? it's not a UDD branch, but a regular bzr branch, just containing ./debian/
<pitti> jhunt_: bzr bd-do, bzr bd -S etc. all continue to work
<jhunt_> Well, I was trying to push to lp:~jamesodhunt/gdm/ubuntu/single-user-mode-fix, but I get a helpful "permission denied" when I attempt that :)
<pitti> jhunt_: just those are 'merge mode' branches, we don't carry the upstream bits nor the weird pre-applied quilt mess
<dholbach> jhunt_, lp:~jamesodhunt/gdm/ubuntu/single-user-mode-fix is a UDD branch
<pitti> jhunt_: presumably this should be ubuntu/natty/, not ubuntu/ ?
<dholbach> so LP might get a bit confused :)
<seb128> jhunt_, lp:~jamesodhunt/gdm/ubuntu should work
<dholbach> pitti, no
<pitti> there are no release-less UDD branches AFAIK
<pitti> (and yes, pushing to an UDD branch would still be wrong, but it ought to work anyway)
<pitti> I do that with udev all the time
<dholbach> pitti, mixing UDD and regular branches?
<jhunt_> well, I'm certainly confused :) Is all this documented somewhere? Why do I need to care that it isn't a UDD branch?
<pitti> dholbach: as I said it shouldn't be done, but it should still work
<dholbach> ok :)
<pitti> jhunt_: you don't really
<jhunt_> It would be good if there was a bzr plugin/cmd that could offer suggestsions of logical places I could push to, maybe if I could specify a location "prefix" of lp:~jamesodhunt.
<pitti> bzr bd should take care of how to build the source/binaries, and with "bzr bd-do" you get an UDD-like full source tree you can hack in
<jhunt_> I'll try lp:~jamesodhunt/gdm/ubuntu...
<pitti> but anyway, I highly doubt that you can push to lp:~jamesodhunt/gdm/ubuntu/single-user-mode-fix even with an UDD branch
<pitti> distro branches have 5 components, not 4 (always specifying the release)
<pitti> jhunt_: oh, and wrong order; it's owner/distro/release/package/name, not package/release
<pitti> jhunt_: i. e. your's would try to push into the "gdm" distro :)
<jhunt_> Right, we have a spanky new merge proposal now: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/gdm/ubuntu/+merge/52830
<pitti> \o/
<jhunt_> Thx for help. Do we have a wiki page explaining all these naming conventions somewhere?
<pitti> jhunt_: good question; although there's really only two -- project branches (~owner/project/branchname) and distro branches (~owner/distro/release/package/branchname)
<jhunt_> Ok, but do we document that?
<pitti> jhunt_: (wrong merge target, btw; lp:gdm is the upstream import, you want to merge into lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu)
<pitti> that's why it messed up the review diff
<pitti> but http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/gdm/ubuntu/revision/309 looks fine
<pitti> jhunt_: I hope so, but I don't know where I'm afraid
<pitti> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/tutorials/using_bazaar_with_launchpad.html is linked from the launchpad help about code hosting
<pitti> it doesn't have the distro branches, though; these sohuld be on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/
<jhunt_> ok, that first link is useful, but is rather sparse on the "personal branches" section which is after all what newbies really want to know about since they are unlikely to have permission to push to project/team branches I'm guessing?
<jhunt_> Also, since that bzr link is generic, there is no mention of the fact that lp:ubuntu/foo is an alias for lp:~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/foo/natty (I've only just learnt that :)
<jhunt_> I'm happy to put up some info on the wiki with what you guys have shared with me later today? It would of course require a review from y'all!
<jhunt_> Looks like these pages need tweaks: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/SeekingSponsorship and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/UploadingAPackage
<jhunt_> Maybe a new page referenced by both those pages would be appropriate?
<pitti> jhunt_: right, I think it'd be best on the sponsorship documentation pages
<jhunt_> pitti: ok, thx.
<seb128> jhunt_, thanks for the work, sorry the desktop layout is non standard and creating confusion
<jhunt_> np - It's all a learning experience for me :-)
<pitti> seb128: (not that UDD branches with pre-applied quilt patches would be any easier..)
<seb128> pitti, there is a reason dx stack is still on source v1
<dholbach> looks like you guys are figuring it out :)
<seb128> jhunt_, the new merge request is still wrong
<seb128> jhunt_, it's against lp:gdm which is the upstream code import
<Sweetshark> pitti: you will find a hyphen and hunspell update here: https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen they succeded in building already in this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-testing
<jhunt_> seb128: My branch .bzr/branch/branch.conf shows that parent = "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu/" and I took your advice above to push to lp:~jamesodhunt/gdm/ubuntu ?
<pitti> jhunt_: that was correct; the MP should be against lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu though, not against lp:gdm (which I suppose Launchpad defaults to)
<seb128> jhunt_, well I'm not sure what went wrong, can you edit the merge into target?
<seb128> into -> info
<pitti> no, unfortuantely you can't edit the target of MPs
<pitti> seb128: but we can still just merge from James' branch and close the MP manually
<pitti> no big deal
<seb128> right
<pitti> so let's not make it harder than it is
<seb128> still it's annoying that it's so bumpy to get a trivial fix in the sponsoring queue
<seb128> pitti, well I was rather trying to figure how to avoid going through the same issues each time someone want to do a merge request for a desktop component
<seb128> we can sure commit that patch in
<jhunt_> I've spent about 2 hours on this fwiw. The fix took 30 minutes :(
<seb128> jhunt_, sorry about that :-(
<seb128> some days I really like the old debdiff way better
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: hey, my problem with thunderbird-globalmenu has somehow vanished. after today's updates I can use the menu as normal. thanks for your help, though I wish I knew what was wrong.
<jhunt_> seb128: thx
<chrisccoulson> Ampelbein, oh, the other person with the same problem said the same thing this morning too :)
<chrisccoulson> not sure what was happening ;)
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: maybe the radiation from the sun was abnormally strong yesterday and cause interference with the display bits.
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: at least it's resolved now ;-)
<cyphermox> good morning!
<mterry> chrisccoulson, who's this l33t chrisccouls0n character?  :)
<mterry> chrisccoulson, can you give a quick look at bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/728825 ?  Similar bugs in the past seem to have been because of xulrunner.  Might be an amd64 thing, as reporters all indicate using it...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728825 in eclipse "Eclipse cannot start: "java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-gtk-3557 or swt-gtk"" [Critical,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> mterry - sure, i can take a look
<chrisccoulson> oh, i'm still logged in to my lucid desktop?
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> pitti, bug #729526 is a crash some users ran into
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729526 in jockey "jockey-text crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in error_msg(): 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 0-2: ordinal not in range(128)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729526
<seb128> pitti, do you prefer IRC pings for those or should I just assign to you?
<pitti> seb128: thanks, putting on my list
<pitti> seb128: just assign them to me; I can still unassign if I don't have time etc.
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<pitti> seb128: I have language-selector fixed now, FYI
<pitti> well, gtk2 really
<seb128> pitti, I saw your annotation fix earlier
<seb128> you got the second issue fixed as well?
 * pitti wants GTK3 :)
<pitti> seb128: yes
<seb128> great ;-)
<pitti> not sure whether I should do a GTK2 upload just for this, though; I'd just commit the patch into our bzr for now
<seb128> pitti, I don't think new versions are planned so you can as well upload
<seb128> pitti, ok, I assigned you a bunch of jockey-text unicode errors
<seb128> not sure if they are the same bug or not
<pitti> me wants python 3 :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<seb128> pedro_, do you have a script to clean duplicates or something?
<pitti>   Uploading language-selector_0.26_source.changes: 2k/3k426 Transfer aborted.  Data connection closed.
<pitti> o_O
<pitti> that happened twice  now
<seb128> pedro_, jockey has 29 crashes which matches "crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()"
<kenvandine> seb128, thx for the tp syncs
<seb128> would be nice to clean those
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, you're welcome
<pitti> seb128: that doesn't say much, I'm afraid -- that just means "the backend has crashed for whatever reason"
<pitti> hey kenvandine, good morning
<seb128> kenvandine, the glib one didn't build on armel so don't be supprised if the linaro guys run after you
<kenvandine> hey pitti
<kenvandine> hehe
<pedro_> seb128, hello, ok i'll take care of those
<pedro_> a bug pattern should do the trick
<seb128> pedro_, in fact they might not be duplicates, see pitti comments
<seb128> so maybe don't bother
<seb128> pedro_, how are you btw?
<jhunt_> pitti, seb128, dholbach: jelmer tells me my last gdm merge request was against the wrong branch. Thus, I spun the roulette wheel again, and we now have this: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/ubuntu/natty/gdm/single-user-mode-fix/+merge/52860
<pedro_> seb128, I'm good, thanks. how are you doing?
<seb128> pedro_, I'm fine thanks
<seb128> jhunt_, still wrong :-(
<jhunt_> seb128: I give up.
<seb128> jhunt_, but stop wasting time on it we will just merge the patch
<seb128> jhunt_, btw if you feel like to reply do an ubuntu-devel list email about how you spent hours to figure how to do a merge request and failed that would be useful
<seb128> -reply
<seb128> jhunt_, seems like a flaw in the process we should address
<seb128> jhunt_, like reply to one of the patch pilot emails on the list or write just about your experience and what didn't work
<jhunt_> seb128: it might take me a while to get my strength back after this episode, but yes, I agree - the phrase "it shouldn't be this hard" springs to mind very quickly indeed!
<jhunt_> trouble is, I've deleted all my failed attempts (branches+merges), but once I've regained my sanity, I'll attempt to pen something rant-free to the list...
<jhunt_> course, that assumes I *do* regain my sanity :)
<seb128> pitti, did you bzr push --overwrite on gdm?
<pitti> seb128: I think I removed the older patch for bug 724205 in teh meantime
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724205 in gdm "gdm crash on using login button with passwordless login enabled" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724205
<pitti> and replaced it with the current one
<pitti> seb128: but that was yesterday
<pitti> I think I checked that I didn't kill anything else, did I?
<seb128> pitti, ok but you did --overwrite right?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> pitti, I'm trying to figure why r308 is different in jhunt_'s merge request and trunk
<seb128> pitti, I'm wondering if that's what confused things
<seb128> pitti, like he did checkout the old revision and you overwrote it
<pitti> 'k, sorry about that
<seb128> that really confused things for the merge proposal
<seb128> pitti, no worry, it just makes a bit of sense now
<seb128> pitti, I'm commiting his patch to trunk
<seb128> jhunt_, ^ I think you might have got bitten by that as well, pitti did an uncommit, changed a revision to use the official upstream patch and pushed with --overwrite
<seb128> jhunt_, but that leaded to have a different history in your checkout done before the hack
<pitti> ok, I'll try to avoid that in the future, and just commit a new version replacing the patch
<jhunt_> seb128: ok, so presumably, when I pushed my branch to below lp:~jamesodhunt, bzr (silently?!) realized the branches had diverged and re-diffed my branch against the new branch history for gdm?
<seb128> pitti, I do it also sometimes I never though of such cases
<jhunt_> if true, that sounds like a bug? since if I had privs to push direct to the branch pitti had --overwritten, bzr would have given an error right?
<seb128> jhunt_, not sure but I'm wondering if that leaded the merge request logic to not find the right merge target
<seb128> jhunt_, well in any case your patch is in trunk now
<jhunt_> awesome, I can die happy now - seriously! :-)
<seb128> jhunt_, do you plan to test on lucid?
<seb128> jhunt_, if you do don't bother with merge request, just ping me with a diff or tell me if the natty diff applies to lucid
<seb128> jhunt_, it seems we should fix that in lucid as well
<jhunt_> can do. I saw this applied to a number of releaes, but unlikely I'll be able to test it today. tomorrow ok?
<seb128> jhunt_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gdm/+bug/436936/comments/10
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 436936 in gdm "gdm upstart job checks /proc/cmdline for single user mode, won't start on post-boot runlevel change" [Medium,Fix committed]
<pitti> seb128: (pushed a slight changelog fix to bzr, in case you want to upload please pull again)
<seb128> jhunt_, no hurry, it's not like that was a new issue, next week will do
<jhunt_> seb128: ack
<jhunt_> seb128: cool
<seb128> jhunt_, thanks again!
<seb128> pitti, just curious but why was that needed? I tend to let the start of the changlog match the uploader
<pitti> it's the format that dch does by default
<seb128> pitti, if someone else do dch -r it will put your name in brackets and replace the uploader
<pitti> so I usually try to keep it consistent
<pitti> seb128: will it? I had cases where this didn't work
<seb128> pitti, no it's not the default format
<pitti> if that got fixed, it was probably unnecessary
<seb128> it I do dch -r now it replaces the uploader line with my name, add [ pitti ] and I can type on top
<seb128> it doesn't put my name in brackets
<seb128> but well it's a detail ;-)
<pitti> ok, so this got fixed then; last time I tried it (a while ago admittedly) it didn't update the first block at all
<seb128> pitti, well it works for me, didn't run into bugs so far
 * pitti uploads new gtk as well, for extra crash fix love
<seb128> I might just upload gdm as well
<seb128> there is a crash fix and the new patch now
<seb128> let me check git if they have anything we could backport as well
<pitti> tedg: good morning
<tedg> Good morning pitti
<pitti> tedg: I have a nicely working session indicator now with control center link
<pitti> tedg: I wondered if you want to entirely drop the static indicator-session-extra.desktop support?
<pitti> since with the /usr/share/indicators/session/applications/*.desktop support it's equally easy to add stuff to it, but avoids tramping on each other's foot
<tedg> pitti, I think so.  I don't see any reason to have the static file other than as a placeholder for not having the directory.  With the directory, it's SO much better :)
<pitti> agreed; ok, I'll update the branch accordingly
<pitti> tedg: ok, pushed; MP should update itself in a minute
<mterry> chrisccoulson, are you actively working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/709216 ?  it's annoying me enough that I'm about to try to fix it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709216 in thunderbird "clicking on a link dont open the page " [High,Triaged]
<chrisccoulson> mterry - yes. it needs quite a bit of work
<mterry> chrisccoulson, beyond updating it to use new gio functions for getting default app?
<tedg> pitti, Cool, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> mterry - basically, yes. it's more complicated than that though, as the whole URI handling part of mozilla is a mess
<chrisccoulson> mterry, we basically need http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/2572312e17df , https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=639467 and https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=611953
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 639467 in File Handling "External URI handling broken due to protocol handler registration changes" [Normal,New]
<mterry> chrisccoulson, so you're saying I shouldn't bother doing anything right now?
<chrisccoulson> mterry - right, that's something i'm already working on
 * mterry waits patiently
<mterry> chrisccoulson, OK, awesome  :)  thanks
<seb128> mterry, hey, I see you are bored? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, nope!
<mterry> :)
<seb128> haha
<seb128> nice try :p
<mterry> Just angry at thunderbird  :)
<seb128> tedg, do you think you will have time to fix karl's merge request on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/trunk/+activereviews for today tarball?
<seb128> tedg, since he's off this week, would be nice to land some fixes at least in the tarball
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
<seb128> hey bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> hi seb128
<tedg> seb128, Let me check.  I wasn't told he was off :-(
<seb128> tedg, well he's off for 3 days, but otherwise no worry we will just need to catch up on that next week
<bcurtiswx> if i take a package without an -ubuntu extension from bzr and merge-upstream , is that still considered a sync?
<Laney> a sync is copying a package unmodified from debian
<Laney> (so no)
<bcurtiswx> OK, so a merge-upstream really only applies to merge request then
<bcurtiswx> don't mind me 1000 MegaQuestions here, but merges and sync's can only come from debian or does it matter, or how is it supposed to work?
<bcurtiswx> s/me/my
 * kenvandine bcurtiswx
<kenvandine> can you send me an IM?
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, ^^
<bcurtiswx> lol, sure
<pitti> didrocks, tedg: whom do I need to whine to to whitelist mumble in the unity systray?
<tedg> pitti, Let's pretend there isn't a white list :-)
<didrocks> pitti: open a bug against unity-misc and subscribe me. I'll ping design before doing the change
 * tedg really doesn't want to see things end up there.
<pitti> that's a product, I take it
<pitti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-misc/+bugs
<pitti> hm, no
<pitti> didrocks: what is unity-misc?
<didrocks> pitti: it's the systray
<didrocks> and history some other code that was removed
<pitti> didrocks: I mean, it's not a binary or source package or launchpad product
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> libunity-misc maybe
<pitti> ah, thanks :)
<didrocks> yeah https://launchpad.net/libunity-misc :)
<seb128> pitti, one think njpatel wanted is to turn the systray option in mumble off by default
<seb128> like having close to close and not send to the systray
<njpatel> +1
<njpatel> that would save a lot of people headaches
<pitti> didrocks: filed as bug 732682
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732682 in libunity-misc "Whitelist mumble for systray" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732682
<dobey> pitti: hey. i think there's a desktopcouch change in lucid-proposed waiting for approval. could you poke at it please?
<pitti> ?
<pitti> njpatel: it's my current number one annoyance with unity really
<pitti> I can't see whether I'm currently muted or not, or quickly mute myself
<didrocks> pitti: thanks, subscribed
<pitti> well, number two, as the actual Control key stealing seems fixed :)
<pitti> dobey: no, it's not, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<dobey> pitti: ah. hrmm. do the package upload privs also apply to -proposed uploads with dput?
<pitti> dobey: in general yes, but it might be that they weren't fully applied
<dobey> pitti: hrmm, ok, thanks
<Sweetshark> pitti: openthesaurus has also been updated https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen and https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-testing
<pitti> the unstoppable Sweetshark!
<pitti> seb128: your three jockey bugs are fixed now (just uploaded); bring 'em on!
<seb128> pitti, were they the same issue?
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> well, same root cause
<seb128> ok, I figured it might be the case
<seb128> pitti, bug #727169 could be as well?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727169 in jockey "jockey-text crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in ui_progress_start(): 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe9' in position 13: ordinal not in range(128)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727169
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> duped
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> I need 15 more fixes to catch up with mvo
<pitti> didrocks is way up in the sky, though
<seb128> pitti, I think jockey seemed cleaned on crashers out of those
 * pitti hugs didrocks and mvo
<pitti> and seb128, too
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * didrocks hugs pitti back :)
<seb128> I'm out of the bugs closing game this cycle
<seb128> without GNOME updates I can't compete with the unity team :p
<didrocks> mvo: don't let something not cheating beating you! :)
<didrocks> someone*
 * didrocks hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs pitti and didrocks
<mvo> beat me on what exactly?
<didrocks> closed bug count :)
<pitti> mvo: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/natty-fixes-report.html
<chrisccoulson> tedg, were you able to reproduce bug 718926 in anything other than firefox?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 718926 in bamf "Some apps don't integrate to appmenu after having their windows closed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718926
<mvo> geeeh, didrocks is *so* far in the lead
<mvo> its not even funny
 * mvo hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs mvo, sorry for this :)
<pitti> mvo: TBH I think he's got an entire team working for him :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, I didn't try anything other than Firefox... but, I was able to see the bamf daemon sending the "ViewClosed" signal incorrectly.
<mvo> lol
<pitti> but he rocks the hourse anyway!
<chrisccoulson> hourse?
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<didrocks> pitti: see, why I'm picking them on fixing bugs!
<chrisccoulson> or, is that "horse"?
<didrocks> I have a record to beat :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: speling is ovreratd
<chrisccoulson> lol
<mvo> horse?
<mvo> full of hidden talents!
<chrisccoulson> tedg - i only got it in firefox so far. i'm not sure how to debug it, i'd like to get it fixed :)
 * pitti holds up a cardboard sign: For sale: spare 'R'
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Stop minimizing Firefox; no issue :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> lets remove the minimize buttons!
<chrisccoulson> problem solved :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson, It's going to be in the bowels of BAMF.  You can look there, but it's scary.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - bamf didn't change recently though :(
<chrisccoulson> i thought that perhaps it might be a compiz issue, but i tried downgrading that and still got the same issue
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Yes, I think that indicator-appmenu changed to make it more sensitive to this error.
<tedg> chrisccoulson, Since the destruction was moved from the WindowMenus object up a step I think that has made this issue visible.
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<Sweetshark> pitti: openoffice.org transitionals has also been updated https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen and https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-testing
<Sweetshark> hrhr
<Sweetshark> oh, hmm
<Sweetshark> semms not to be there yet.
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, I don't see transitionals on https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen
<Sweetshark> ah, right. that was a copy paste error as the transitionals are on git
<bcurtiswx> seb128, from the versions page.  For consolekit, since the ubuntu version doesn't have the ubuntu tag, is that a package I can work on, or does it need higher privileges ?
<seb128> we can probably just sync this one from debian
<bcurtiswx> seb128, is there anything I could do to get it ready?
<pitti> bcurtiswx: for these (pkg-utopia) I actually prefer committing directly to the debian git and sync
<pitti> avoids having to do stuff twice
<pitti> bcurtiswx: so if you feel like it, send a format-patch against git://git.debian.org/git/pkg-utopia/consolekit
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you can update bug-buggy or merge gnome-pkg-tools I guess
<bcurtiswx> pitti, i was just talking about getting it packaged for ubuntu, i have nothing to change in it
<seb128> bcurtiswx, it's packaged
<seb128> bcurtiswx, we are just a minor revision behind and the commits in the new ones are mostly for systemd
<seb128> consolekit that it
<pitti> yeah, I guess we can sync, but I haven't tested or reviewed NEWS
<bcurtiswx> pitti, seb128, OK i think my questions been answered.. thanks :)
<pitti> bcurtiswx: so if you feel like testing 0.4.4-1, please go ahead and let me know
<seb128> it's like 3 git commits and they are for systemd
<seb128> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/ConsoleKit/
<pitti> ah, right; so, not really interesting
<seb128> no, it would just make extra green on versions ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: oo.o uploading now, too
<bcurtiswx> pitti, yea, i'm just interested in getting some more packages worked on.  Eventually i'll add these items to an MOTU application :)
<mterry> seb128, heyo.  question for ya.  now that indicator-datetime-preferences is a thing, time-admin is redundant.  Is it most appropriate to not install it at all or to split it into a separate binary package?
<seb128> mterry, does it covert the same functionalities, like ntp syncing?
<mterry> seb128, yup
<seb128> I guess check with xubuntu maybe
<seb128> not sure if they use it or not
<seb128> if they do we should split it in a new binary
<mterry> seb128, ok
<pitti> wow, versions.html is quick -- it shows new nux/unity even before didrocks uploads them ;)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> pitti: I'm building stuff on my netbook right now
<didrocks> because of my dead laptop :/
<pitti> didrocks: hah, I knew it can't beat you
<pitti> didrocks: what happened with it?
<didrocks> pitti: I started yesterday morning, rebooted and got something like that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wINkdSpU2o
<didrocks> seems to be a well-known issue from dell with nvidia card
<didrocks> basically, the "fix" is to put it in the oven
<pitti> you're kidding, right?
<didrocks> (no need to see the 3D doesn't even work)
<didrocks> no, I'm not
<didrocks> there are tons of videos/threads on the subject
<didrocks> basically, the graphic card joins are disabled
<pitti> didrocks: are these stripes reflection or the problem?
<pitti> didrocks: you don't have 24/7 support for this one?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, it's the issue and no acceleration…
<didrocks> no, the laptop is more than 3 years old
<didrocks> and dell tells "it's 400€ for a new card"
<didrocks> people sometimes changed it
<didrocks> and it broke again 4 months after
 * pitti grabs a quick dinner before TB meeting
<Sarvatt> didrocks: nvidia gpu?
<didrocks> Sarvatt: yeah :/
<Sarvatt> didrocks: I'm getting a new laptop out of that from HP, http://www.nvidiasettlement.com/
<Sarvatt> US only though :(
<didrocks> Sarvatt: seems people are trying to get the same with Dell, not as good reseller…
<Sarvatt> geforce 8xxx series right?
<didrocks> Sarvatt: 7900 GS
<Sarvatt> didrocks: hrm, 7900 GS is high end enough that should be on a separate MXM card
<Sarvatt> didrocks: you cant get a replacement for cheap on ebay?
<Sarvatt> didrocks: ehh that is kind of spendy, $150 USD
<Sarvatt> for such an old GPU
<didrocks> Sarvatt: right :/
<didrocks> Sarvatt: hence I'll try the "oven trick"
<didrocks> see how long it can work…
<Sarvatt> I did something similar on an old ibook that had a BGA mounted gpu that screwed up with the same problem and it's lasted 7 years after, burned a tea candle directly on the core :)
<didrocks> waow ;)
<didrocks> how much time for heating it?
<didrocks> I read, put at the room temperature -> 200°C 10min
<didrocks> then open the door and let it cool down in the over shutted down
<Sarvatt> yep thats what I'm reading too
 * didrocks crosses fingers for 7 years as well :)
<pitti> didrocks: that just sounds crazy
<Sarvatt> didrocks: http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware/385973-how-repair-your-dead-graphics-card-your-alienware.html
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I had the same reaction, but reading and digging a lot in foroms yesterday evening showed me it's not a fake
<pitti> exposing all these plastic bits, sensitive chips, and the HD to such high temperatures sounds like you'd only get a molten lump back..
<pitti> didrocks: well, it can't get much worse..
<Sarvatt> his gpu is on a separate card
<pitti> didrocks: but for building, you could use ssh or VNC and use the laptop for package builds?
<didrocks> pitti: it's only the GPU card :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, you can take it out and put that into the oven?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but right now, I started to remove the card…
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> ah, *phew*
<pitti> didrocks: I thought the whole thing, with TFT and plastic pieces
<didrocks> no, of course :)
<pitti> so that'll melt just enough to bond the broken circuit paths back together :)
<didrocks> pitti: hopefully :)
<didrocks> Sarvatt: yeah, I read a similar tutorial, I'll just avoid the termal chock though
<mterry> pitti, heyo, I'm off tomorrow, btw, in case anyone is looking for me.  (debt collectors, people with dbusmenu bugs to assign, etc)
<pitti> hey mterry; noted, thanks
<pitti> enjoy the day off!
 * pitti hugs didrocks for alt+f2
 * didrocks hugs pitti back :)
<didrocks> pitti: wait that I can push it though :)
<pitti> "Dash needs keyboard navigation" yay!
<pitti> didrocks: just reading -changes@ :)
<pitti> "Pressing ENTER in the dash during a search should open the first
<pitti>       displayed item"
<pitti> \o/
<didrocks> yeah, was much needed for alt + F2 :)
<evilvish> pitti: once you've fixed the scour bug, pls pull from the lp:~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release branch before rebuilding it.. it has 1 new rev i fixed a bug there
<pitti> evilvish: that's the main vcs-bzr, right?
<pitti> i. e. no merge necessary
<evilvish> yup..
<pitti> okay; I do that anyway
<pitti> evilvish: you don't use "UNRELEASED"?
<pitti> it says "natty" in the changelog already
<evilvish> pitti: usually no, that branch is just meant for Natty..
<evilvish> i mean for release
<evilvish> pitti: we have a different working branch
 * pitti waves good nght
<pitti> night, even
<dobey> hrmm, i can't seem to upload my package
<dobey> keep getting this:
<dobey>   Uploading ubuntuone-client_1.5.6-0ubuntu2_source.changes: 2k/3k426 Transfer aborted.  Data connection closed.
<micahg> dobey: bug 732638
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732638 in launchpad "Poppy FTP server returning "426 transfer aborted" errors for .changes files" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732638
<dobey> ah fun :-/
<tkamppeter> dobey, but your package got uploaded anyway. For me the same happened with HPLIP.
<dobey> yes i see that
<dobey> as documented in the bug
<broder> Does anybody know of good documentation on the _NET_WM_SYNC_REQUEST protocol? I'm reading the EWMH spec and I don't really understand the order of sync requests vs. XConfigureWindow calls vs. ConfigureNotify events, etc
<broder> (In particular, from my reading of the spec, the WM isn't really supposed to send more one sync request/XConfigureWindow pair at a time, but compiz doesn't seem to have anything to limit that)
<didrocks> pitti, Sarvatt: FYI, the over trick worked \o/
<didrocks> oven*
<seb128> mpt, hey
<mpt> hi seb128
<seb128> mpt, bug #732794, when did you log in your user account for the first time?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732794 in unity "Guest session has "Home Folder" in launcher while normal account does not" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732794
<seb128> mpt, the icon was changed to be the user dir one in today, if you have a launcher config created before that it has the old icon because there is no migration code during unstable cycles
<seb128> new installs or new accounts should get the same icon that the guest session
<mpt> seb128, I first logged in to that account yesterday
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so that's not a bug
<mpt> ok
<seb128> you just have a launcher config created from the old version
<mpt> fair enough
<seb128> mpt, you can try to do "gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites"
<seb128> on a command line
<seb128> to restart your launcher
<seb128> mpt, bug #732785, you mean you get not decorations right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732785 in unity "Guest session has menu bar and launcher, but no window title bars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732785
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, jo logged in to her user account on my laptop today and ended up with no decorations too
<seb128> there is a known issue pitti was talking about this week
<seb128> bug #730495
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730495 in compiz "unity-window-decorator doesn't start on secondary X session" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730495
<mpt> seb128, that's another way of describing it, yes
<seb128> mpt, ok, so it's a duplicate
<seb128> mpt, do you want me to close the launcher issue or will you do it?
<mpt> I don't mind
<seb128> mpt, ok, I'm closing it
<mpt> thanks
<seb128> yw
<chrisccoulson> mpt, what's with the "sniffles" btw? ;)
<mpt> chrisccoulson, JohnLea asked Canonical's Unity designers to use that tag on all the bugs we reported about Unity
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-11
<dave6558> Does anyone ever talk in this room
<RAOF> Yeah, quite often.
<RAOF> More often during the day, for Europe, though ;)
<kenvandine> hey RAOF
<bryceh_> hi kenvandine
<RAOF> Heya kenvandine
 * kenvandine wonders how today's release of indicator-datetime is actually buggier than the previous version
 * kenvandine is glad it didn't get uploaded
<RAOF> Ra raw.
<RAOF> Buggier?
<kenvandine> crashes more often, randomly doesn't show appointments
<kenvandine> and most of the preferences dialog flickrs between being sensitive and insensitive
<kenvandine> nothing like a check box you can't click fast enough :)
<RAOF> Ah.  So buggier by being less consistently broken? :)
<kenvandine> right :)
 * kenvandine isn't going to sponsor this :-D
<RAOF> Mine is nice and consistent.  The indicator *never* works :)(
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> it has been working pretty well on my laptop
<kenvandine> but crashing constantly on my desktop
<kenvandine> but with today's version it is just whacked out on both :-D
<RAOF> Aaaargh.  Brain melting runtime-patched dispatch assembly!
<RAOF> No-one will notice if libGL accidentally breaks unrelated code on IA32, right?
<RAOF> Wah?  The dynamic loader handles loading modules with the initial-exec tls class?
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> evilvish: hey, around?
<RAOF> Crazy morning, didrocks!
<didrocks> hey RAOF o/
<didrocks> RAOF: so, putting the GPU in the oven worked!
<RAOF> Sweet!
<didrocks> it's kind of scary :)
<RAOF> Also scary: IA32 assember.
<evilvish> didrocks: hey..
<didrocks> RAOF: heh :)
<didrocks> evilvish: hey, how are you?
<evilvish> didrocks: fine here, thanks :) .. and you ?
<didrocks> evilvish: quite happy to be back on my laptop et not on a netbook anymore :)
<evilvish> haha!
 * didrocks hopes it's the last time he does an unity hacking + release on his netbook
<didrocks> evilvish: I was wondering about the new nautilus icons
<didrocks> is it on purpose?
<evilvish> didrocks: nope, thats a scour bug. :)
<didrocks> oh ok :)
<didrocks> as it was quite at the same time than the default favorite change we made
<evilvish> didrocks: bug 702423
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 702423 in scour "Scour corrupts icons with gradients" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702423
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> evilvish: thanks a lot for the info :)
<evilvish> didrocks: np.. pitti said we'll rebuild humanity once that bug is fixed
<didrocks> yeah, unity will be needed as well
<didrocks> (for the trash and places)
<didrocks> actually, I like the trash that way :)
<evilvish> ;p
<evilvish> matches the dock color, eh? ;)
<evilvish> dash*
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<evilvish> bah, is it springboard, now?
 * evilvish needs to keep up!
<didrocks> well, in the code, it wil always be launcher :)
<didrocks> launcher/springboard has to coexist I guess ;)
<evilvish> :)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> didrocks: oven> awesome -- reliable unreliability!
<didrocks> pitti: heh, yeah!
<didrocks> good morning pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> Sweetshark: don't be scared about the reject message for oo.o 1:3.3.0-6ubuntu1; I source-NEWed -7ubuntu1
<Sweetshark> pitti: k
<didrocks> slomo: is gstreamer0.10-editing-services a new package?
<slomo> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> slomo: ok, maybe it need a quick FFe, pitti? What's your take on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/733105 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 733105 in ubuntu "Sync gstreamer0.10-editing-services 0.10.1-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<pitti> hey slomo
<pitti> do we need that for anything?
<pitti> no objection (it's very little effort to sync), I'm just curious
<slomo> pitti: pitivi will probably depend on it soon and this might make things easier for developers
<pitti> slomo: thanks
<mvo> didrocks: thanks for alt-f2! but of course I have a bugreport ;) most(?) of the time when I type alt-f2 then e.g. xterm and press enter nothing happens, it seems I need to naviagte to the item first or something?
<didrocks> mvo: oh? no, normally enter should select the first item
<didrocks> mvo: when you press enter, has the first item aready appeared?
<mvo> didrocks: aha, I think thats it, I type too quick. if e.g. i type "gnome-terminal" wait for a littlle bit until its there and hit enter its fine. but if I type "xterm" then (quickly) and press enter it launches gnome-terminal :)
<mvo> waiting a little bit with the enter makes it work correctly
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, we need to add some love in the place unity-side (you can only run entries right now)
<didrocks> so, no stress, take your time typing it for now :)
<mvo> haha
<didrocks> slomo: pitti: thanks
<mvo> its all part of a "relax-at-your-job" plot
<didrocks> exactly!
<zyga> good morning
<zyga> I sometimes get double indicators on natty
<zyga> is it a know bug?
<zyga> mvo, do you want a bug report for the s-c segvfault?
<mvo> zyga: its reported as bug #259219 a ELF issue apparently with libgl1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 259219 in mesa "Broken TLS support in libGL.so" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259219
<zyga> mvo, I see, thanks
<zyga> gl? :-) software center 3d ?
<mvo> zyga: and s-c is not the only thing affected, as a workaround you can ld_preload libstdc++
<mvo> zyga: haha, no, it just used by some of the dependencies :)
<zyga> mvo, LD_PRELOAD=libstdc++ software-center?
<mvo> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 software-center
<zyga> mvo, ah, it works, thanks
<mvo> yw
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<bryceh_> morning chrisccoulson
<glatzor> morning mvo
<chrisccoulson> hi bryceh_
<bryceh_> heya glatzor
<mvo> hey glatzor
<pitti> hey glatzor, wie gehts?
<glatzor> fine pitti ! Thanks and yourself? I am currently on vacations!
<pitti> glatzor: I'm great, thanks
<chrisccoulson> wow, i've just seen the news
<pitti> mvo: bug 711297 sounds like it's being fixed on the server side, but there's an ubuntu package task?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711297 in software-center "[master] "APIError: 500" when submitting review on utf8 appnames" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711297
<pitti> didrocks: hm, why did you close bug 722946? I don't see a new git in the archive?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 722946 in git "git post-installation script fails if emacs and git is being installed at the same time." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722946
<didrocks> pitti: hum? I tried to do a mass-sync --flush-syncs
<pitti> ah, perhaps in limbo
<didrocks> oh and I closed that one because the new version is fixing it
<didrocks> let me check
<pitti> didrocks: yes, but only -3 (which needs to be synced)
<didrocks> yeah, I synced it…
<ogra_> sigh, evolution --express turned into something completely unusable in natty
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> weird
<didrocks> ogra_: that's why we didn't switch it on by default as it was planned
<mvo> pitti: indeed, that one is fixed, thanks!
<didrocks> pitti: ok, seems that 2 syncs weren't processed
<pitti> mvo: cool, thanks! you'll close it?
<mvo> yep, done
<didrocks> pitti: I'm checking them and try to discover what wrong I did
<pitti> didrocks: ok, cheers
<seb128> hey pitti mvo
<seb128> lut didrocks
<ogra_> didrocks, the version in maverick was awesome, why did they make such a huge amount of really bad design changes
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<mvo> hey seb128
<didrocks> salut seb128
 * ogra_ is depressed
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't know, I discussed that with them some weeks ago
<didrocks> pitti: oh, the 2 it didn't sync are the ones where AA wasn't subscribe
<didrocks> despite me putting the 2 in the syncs.txt file for mass-sync input
<didrocks> there is maybe a filter :)
<zyga> ogra_, what's up?
<didrocks> pitti: should be ok now
<pitti> cool, thanks
<ogra_> zyga, you mean above or was that a ping ? :)
<zyga> ogra_, the former, are you an unhappy evolution user?
<ogra_> zyga, no, just a very very very uhappy evolution --express user ;)
<ogra_> in normal mode it's all fine
<zyga> ah I never use that
<zyga> I got fed up with normal evolution log ago
<ogra_> but the express UI turned into a pile of tabs, you need to wildly click until your fingers hurt to read 50 mails
<ogra_> (and then indeed close all these open tabs again)
<seb128> pitti, do you know how what component is the bug that leads ck to list system users?
<zyga> ogra_, I just tried --express and normal on my natty netbook, express had broken account setup (you need to provide account password to continue, no express did not fit my screen)
<ogra_> its the most ridiculous UI change i have seen in some years
<seb128> pitti, how what-> on what
<zyga> ogra_, evolution always felt like windows 2000 advanced server settings panel, slow, buggy and ugly
<ogra_> it works fine in normal mode for me and i like it
<seb128> could you troll on some other channel?
<ogra_> seb128, sorry
<seb128> that's not really the right spot for that
<seb128> ogra_, your comments are fine
<seb128> zyga's are not
<seb128> he doesn't like it that's ok but there is no need to troll here
<zyga> ogra_, I got burned by loosing my entire history/inbox a few times
<zyga> seb128, I'm sorry if it sounds like trolling, that was not my intent
<seb128> don't call something slow and buggy then
<seb128> it's your opinion but not really constructive
<didrocks> mvo: about https://code.launchpad.net/~acarpine/app-install-data-ubuntu/fix-640524-666605/+merge/52956 are those files extracted in some way from our desktop files?
<zyga> seb128, if by constructive you mean being able to fix it then I agree, my comments did not help, EOT as far as I'm concerned
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, ideally they should be fixed in the app itself
<mvo> didrocks: uh, that are many changes
<seb128> zyga, not really able to fix it but concrete datas rather than opinions made on use of old versions ;-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you have any idea how we got the locale-specific firefox searchplugins in to the language packs in lucid and maverick?
<seb128> zyga, like evo is clearly not bug free but nobody reported having lost his inbox
<chrisccoulson> they're not there in natty now, and i've got no idea how arne used to make that work
<ogra_> zyga, and stop judging it when using it on a 256MB beagleboard from SD :P
<seb128> zyga, you should perhaps have opened a bug about it rather
<chrisccoulson> (i can't find the plugins anywhere)
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<zyga> seb128, ok, in natty on netbook resolution the wizard does not fit the screen
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what did you read in the news?
<chrisccoulson> there should be a set of plugins in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/$(LANGUAGE) for each language pack
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<zyga> seb128, as for loosing data, I don't expect you think every user that finds an issue actually reports it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm fine thanks
<ogra_> zyga, alt+click helps to move it around
<chrisccoulson> seb128- the only thing on the news is the earthquake in japan ;
<zyga> seb128, for the benefit of the conversation I'll try to setup my imap account on current natty and report any bugs I find
<seb128> zyga, no, but how do you want to get those fixed if they are not reported? well anyway quite some people here use evo for years without issues, let's not discuss it for hours
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh ok, read that also
<seb128> zyga, thanks, the nb screen issue is known
<didrocks> mvo: yeah
<zyga> seb128, generally I agree but there seems to be a large population of users that would rather use another client and therefore don't bother trying evolution again (even though perhaps some of the bugs they experienced in the past got fixed)
<seb128> zyga, right, and I'm trying to understand what needs to be fixed that create that perception issue
<seb128> zyga, I'm not convinced we have a better email client choice either
<zyga> seb128, if you consider home users then thunderbird is a good alternative
<ogra> ugh
<seb128> zyga, out of the fact that it has no calendar or contacts integration with the desktop
<ogra> ...or calendar
<seb128> or doesn't work with the indicator-messages (though that seems to be worked)
<zyga> seb128, in the case I experienced a rebranding would help I think, if you tried something and it did not work (I'm not referring to software here) you generally don't try that again just to see if it's better but choose something else
<seb128> or "no calendar or ..." I said
<ogra> oops
<ogra> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> zyga, well I'm sure evo has real issues as well
<zyga> seb128, in my perception home users don't use the calendar to plan tasks that much
<seb128> not sure what is the best angle though, fix it or improve tb
<zyga> seb128, and the integration should be fixed, AFAIR some people from mozilla are working on indicator support
<zyga> seb128, callendar is more complex because it requires to use the evo-data-server which seems counter productive
<seb128> zyga, well tb is not integrated in the desktop, it doesn't use the tech, doesn't have the same behaviour on theming, has no calendar, no contact integration, no exchange support ... it's a better email client though
<zyga> seb128, I agree with what you said
<seb128> so it's not an easy discussion ;-)
<zyga> seb128, if you don't use those features it's a better client
<seb128> we should perhaps have no email client
<zyga> seb128, and for home users that's what I think is better
<ogra> webmail ftw
<aquarius> there's the elementary people's thingy?
<seb128> just a launcher which ask if you want to install a corporate solution, an email client or use a web email
<ogra> seb128, we have that ;)
<ogra> its the default on arm
<zyga> seb128, that might be interesting
<seb128> ogra, right, I'm just pointing that maybe that's what we should do on the desktop as well
<ogra> arm ships the desktop-webmail package
<zyga> seb128, + notification for email in the messaging indicator
<ogra> and gcal integration for the calendar applet
<ogra> (or any webcal)
<zyga> ogra, oh, interesting, I did not know we have gcal integration for that, is it feeding evo-data-server in the back?
<ogra> no, we dont
<seb128> aquarius, the elementary people might be a nice bunch they don't are very reliable maintainer for a codebase you need to stay around maintained for years
<aquarius> seb128, a reasonable point. :)
<ogra> that was a comment to your last line
<seb128> aquarius, they tend to hack for fun and experiment and get bored
<aquarius> I am myself using evo rather than their thingy :)
<zyga> seb128, I agree wrt elementary - but another aspect is interesting, there seems to be some demand for more email clients
<seb128> not really
<seb128> there is demand for better ones
<zyga> seb128, that's what I meant
<zyga> seb128, but if you consider the brand change that's what effectively happens
<seb128> the yorba guys were considering starting one as well
<aquarius> speaking of evolution, who knows about e-d-s and the python bindings? I can't seem to create new TODO lists from Python (although I can create new TODO *items* from Python).
<zyga> seb128, if you fork evo and call it something else with different UI it's just another client
<zyga> seb128, as for evolution, it's IMAP still is slower compared to thunderbird, I'm waiting for my inbox to show the first item after a few good minutes of waiting
<seb128> zyga, did you pick imap or imap+?
<seb128> before you ask yes that's a stupidity, they should hide imap and make imap+ the default
<zyga> seb128, I picked the defaults, I'm sure it was IMAP but I did not notice if it was + or ""
<seb128> it's the new imap they added last year
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - http://i.imgur.com/qwHwY.png ;)
<seb128> check in your account preferences
<zyga> seb128, I tried this with a gmail account
<chrisccoulson> working unity launcher integration \o/
<chrisccoulson> (developed by upstream though, not by me)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice
<zyga> chrisccoulson, yay
<chrisccoulson> and they have a working messaging menu implementation too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you really want extra work it seems ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> i.e you want tb in
<seb128> which makes me wonder why I argue, I could just drop evo from my list of things I need to watch ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<chrisccoulson> or, you could maintain tbird ;)
<seb128> nice try
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> but no way ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, joke aside, what is the tb calendar story?
<seb128> we really need to define who is the target user there
<chrisccoulson> well, there is lightning ;) i need to talk to upstream about that, i would like the calendar to work properly
<seb128> like I'm sure most people on that channel are happy to have desktop calendar integration
<kklimonda> any idea why doesn't compiz restart itself after the crash?
<kklimonda> it crashes *a lot* lately
<seb128> i.e remainders and those showing in the indicator
<kklimonda> and every time I learn a new way of launching it without accessing terminal ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you should start up a discussion on http://groups.google.com/group/thunderbird-unity about the calendar stuff ;)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> very active list it seems
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> like I would receive a reply from jcastro maybe? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i think there's only about 5 people watching it
 * Sweetshark just commited a _huge_ patch to lo-menubar: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/ubuntu/natty/lo-menubar/crashfix/revision/125
<chrisccoulson> but, it's probably the 5 people that matter ;)
<seb128> right
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, nice!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well let's deal with later after the freeze etc
<chrisccoulson> does that have a high bugs to line number ratio? ;)
<seb128> pitti, unping, it's bug #395281
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 395281 in gdm "pam_ck_connector.so is called for non-login sessions" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395281
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: guess so. without it Libreoffice crashes on opening the every fifth or sixth document ...
<pitti> re
<pitti> seb128: sorry, was on the phone; what's up?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sorry, no; we did?
<seb128> pitti, you mean?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: there was no particular code for this in langpack-o-matic; perhaps the xpi2xpi bits smuggled the search plugins into the translation XPIs?
<pitti> seb128: "unping, it's bug ..."
<seb128> pitti, the ck ping? I was just trying to find the known bug to duplicate a new "system users is listed by ck-history and show in gdm" bug
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, it's bug #395281
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 395281 in gdm "pam_ck_connector.so is called for non-login sessions" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395281
<pitti> seb128: yeah, one of these bugs I'd really like to fix, but there's always something with higher prio :(
<seb128> well maybe this cycle is the cycle
<seb128> seems we are reaching stability early ;-)
<pitti> heh, yes
<pitti> and I'm actually getting https://bugs.launchpad.net/~pitti/+assignedbugs?orderby=status somewhat under control now
<pitti> seb128: speaking of which, weren't you meaning to upload gdm?
<seb128> pitti, well I started looking at the bug list and I figured I would sneak some extra backports and fixes in and didn't finish on that yet
<seb128> pitti, if you want to get the current trunk in feel free I will do another upload next week
<pitti> seb128: ah, right, I forgot about that
<pitti> not urgent, I just wondered if something got broken
<seb128> no, it's just that gdm has always things that could be fixed it seems ;-)
<pitti> heh, yes
<seb128> pitti, btw bug #724285 is yours
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724285 in nautilus "[natty] Nautilus crashes with assertion error on start" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724285
 * pitti sheds a tear for unity keyboard navigation; I can now open most apps with just three keystrokes
<pitti> this is sooo god
<pitti> good
<soren> pitti: orly? How?
<pitti> soren: "orly"?
<soren> "oh, really" :)
<pitti> I don't know if it's zeigeist magic or so, but it seems that I'm mostly lucky with just typing one letter
<seb128> pitti, though it doesn't crash here (nautilus)
<pitti> like super - d - enter -> opens d-feet
<pitti> seb128: should that be reopened? did I break that somehow?
<seb128> pitti, but those 'g_bus_unwatch_name: assertion `watcher_id > 0' are due to your "don't automount when screen is locked"
<pitti> ah
<seb128> pitti, I just reopened
<seb128> we got new duplicates
<pitti> seb128: please assign it to me then
<soren> pitti: Ah, cool.
<seb128> pitti, it's already one
<seb128> done
<seb128> pitti, well at least the warning is easy to get, just run nautilus on a command line
<seb128> while it's already running in the session
<pitti> "nautilus -q" spews out the warning on the CLI, yes
<seb128> I didn't try in a session without it running
<pitti> it doesn't crash for me, though, so I didn't notice
<pitti> but yes, seems easy enough to fix, I'll have a look
<seb128> pitti, right, the crashes might be another issue
<seb128> let's use the bug for the warning to start and see what else comes
<seb128> I don't get the crash here
<pitti> *nod*
 * pitti hugs seb128 for taking care of the bug list
 * seb128 hugs pitti for taking care of the bugs picked out of the list ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: oh, thanks for getting the background bug fixed
<pitti> not the end of the world, but a nice pet peeve indeed!
<seb128> pitti, it's a contributor fix in fact
 * seb128 hugs didrocks for the piloting
<seb128> I'm happy about my patch selection
<seb128> I refiled the sponsoring queue with patches from the launchpad patch queue yesterday
<pitti> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ -> 19. go, Didier, go!
<seb128> kees sponsored like 5 and didrocks a few extra ones today
<pitti> seb128: yeah, it seems the more we sponsor the bigger it gets; perhaps because people actually notice it's working now :)
<seb128> nice to see those crash fixes etc going in ;-)
<pitti> I'm really happy to see that all but one entry are < 5 days old
<seb128> pitti, well in fact yesterday is was my fault, I subscribed sponsors to like 25 bugs
<seb128> since the queue was under 10 I figured I would pick some patches and add those to the queue
<pitti> FSVO "fault", that's the correct process :)
<seb128> so the pilot don't get borred
<seb128> we still have a lot of bugs with "patches" in launchpad
<pitti> yeah, the shift after mine got it down to 8, having some more to look at is better
<seb128> that's going to take a while to clean
<seb128> not to mention that launchpad doesn't have patch status so you can't get reviewed patches which are incorrect out of the list
<seb128> anyway patch piloting seems working great recently
<seb128> let's keep this way ;-)
<pitti> I usually uncheck the "patch" check box for them
<seb128> I should perhaps do that
<seb128> cleansweep guys have been tagging the bugs
<seb128> like patch-needswork
<bryceh_> seb128, ouch how we gonna reach 0 if we keep adding?  ;-)
<seb128> but those still show with an emblem and in launchpad queries
<bryceh_> (actually I added a few myself on my day, from the  X patch queue)
<seb128> bryceh_, you need to hold the carrot in front of the stick so the horse keeps running :p
<bryceh_> yeah, for all the X bugs with patches, I unchecked all the patches that weren't valid for some reason
<seb128> I think I will do that for desktop ones as well
<pitti> seb128: first that was a banana, second it was an ape, and third the carriage was called "The Incredible Machine"!!!
<seb128> pitti, lol
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> I loved that game
<seb128> didrocks, you can probably let the gwibber ones on the sponsoring queue
<seb128> didrocks, kenvandine is piloting today as well, I put them there for him
<seb128> kenvandine, you should clean https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+patches
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, bug #732973
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732973 in apport "apport-gtk crashed with AttributeError in __getattr__(): 'gi.repository.Gtk' object has no attribute 'require_version'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732973
<pitti> seb128: I already fixed that, will look
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I'm just mentioned it because I though that was fixed before your uploaded the new pygobject
<seb128> in case that was a case your overlooked or something
<pitti> I'll check; the report has the latest version
<pitti> (sorry, @phone again)
<didrocks> seb128: oh ok…
 * didrocks misses the IRC ping, thaks for the dual monitor :)
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
 * didrocks hugs seb128 back, few minutes late :)
<didrocks> thanks*
<pitti> didrocks: "strip alt+F2 from gnome-panel (if needed) and integrate into unity (or external binary)" -> want to have the honor of closing this WI? :)
<didrocks> pitti: oh right!
<didrocks> pitti: let me do it with a great pleasure :)
 * pitti hugs didrocks
 * didrocks hugs pitti
<pitti> didrocks: while you are at it: "get some plugins to be linked statically" -> is that still an issue?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, this will be next step for smspillaz once he's finished on some annoying bugs
<pitti> ok, so keeping then, thanks
<didrocks> done
<pitti> Sweetshark: these four packages are currently NBS: openoffice.org-help-hi openoffice.org-help-sk openoffice.org-l10n-common openoffice.org-l10n-hi
<pitti> Sweetshark: I think we can just remove openoffice.org-l10n-common (will do so now), but should the -hi and -sk ones be covered by the oo.o transitional source?
<Sweetshark> pitti: Il take a look
<Sweetshark> pitti: hmm, those are explicitly disabled
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, {help,l10n}-hi are natty only, so I think they can go indeed
<pitti> Sweetshark: and -sk was only in dapper
<pitti> so I guess we can kill them all
<Sweetshark> yes
<Sweetshark> so there are things still rdepends for {help,l10n}-{hi,sk}?
<pitti> nope
<Sweetshark> shiny
<pitti> they were on the "good to remove" list, I was just wondering if we'd need them for upgrades
<pitti> Sweetshark: can you please have a look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<pitti> Sweetshark: in particular the "Source and binary demotions to universe
<pitti> section
<pitti> Sweetshark: there are some oo.o-hyphenation and friends packages there -- should we remove them entirely now, i. e. are they deprecated by your syncs/merges?
<pitti> mvo: "Convert to use gsettings" for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-desktop-n-software-center-ui-enhancements, is that still relevant after FF?
<mvo> pitti: not, that can be removed, I think we don't actually use gconf at all anymore
<pitti> mvo: oh, and I'm curious: "Doesn't launch in <5 seconds on benchmark hardware" -> where are we right now?
<pitti> it's about 2 s here, but I guess I don't have the benchmark hw
<mvo> pitti: less than 3s with hot cache, cold around 7s on the mini 10
<mvo> on the mini with ssd we hit the 5s already
<mvo> but I have one with hdd
<pitti> wow, great
<mvo> yeah :)
 * zyga runs natty+unity and noticed something odd, few seconds after logging in all the launcher icons except for the top three (home, firefox and u1) disappear - they are still available and work (including tooltips) but the icons are gone.
<dpm> hi pitti, would you fancy doing a hands-on session on adding introspection support to an app for AppDeveloperWeek? I've also contacted tomeu to run a more general one on what GI is
<dpm> I think it would be useful to get people to know what GI is and how to use it, now that it's becoming more important
<pitti> dpm: you mean for converting a pygtk app to pygi? sure
<pitti> when is that?
<pitti> dpm: I can cover the introduction as well; it's not that much to say really (unless you want to start hacking on gi itself)
<dpm> pitti, yeah. awesome :-). It's in a month's time, from the 11th to the 15th of April - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable - re: the introduction, do it in whichever way you like, if you feel another session is needed, feel free to add it
<dpm> You can just pick up a slot on the timetable if you like
<pitti> dpm: that's the beta-1 week, but I guess I'll have an hour for that
<dpm> cool, thanks pitti
<pitti> dpm: can I take Tue 16:00?
<dpm> pitti, sure!
<dpm> Can anyone think of any more cool desktop-y stuff to cover ? Any ideas?
<pitti> dpm: added
<dpm> excellent, thanks pitti
<pitti> dpm: added
<Sweetshark> re
<seb128> didrocks, you had a "politing day"? what is that? the day where you are polite?
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> do we all have to be polite?
<Sweetshark> pitti: openthesaurus is still needed. the mythes-de* packages are suggested by libreoffice-l10n-de. Why are they on the list?
<didrocks> arghhhhh
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> didrocks, but I don't get your search and assignement issue
<seb128> didrocks, I just typed "ken-vandine" in the assignee field and it worked
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I don't really know what happens, let me retry once again
<seb128> didrocks, he has a "-" on his lp id, so if you typed "kenvandine" it likely didn't match anything
<Sweetshark> pitti: openoffice-thesaurus-{it,pl} are not renamed to mythes-* at debian, but are already suggests by the libreoffice-l10n-* packages
<seb128> (got bitten by that before as well)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I tried again
<didrocks> open in the assign task
<didrocks> type
<didrocks> ken-vandine
<didrocks> nothing
<didrocks> type in subscribe dialog
<didrocks> ken-vandine
<didrocks> -> works
<didrocks> :/
<seb128> it works for me
<didrocks> I think ken blacklisted me!
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> didrocks, are you sure you don't type in the package entry?
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> I use the ajax form
<seb128> what is the title of the popup you get?
<seb128> "Select a Person or Team"?
<didrocks> Search for people or teams
<Sweetshark> pitti: so it, pl should stay and will be fine when renamed to mythes-*
<seb128> and you type "ken-vandine" and click on the icon and it lists nothing?
<didrocks> right
<seb128> didrocks, can you try to type directly in the text entry ken-vandine and enter
<didrocks> in the assignee field, but it seems to be the same dialog in the subscribe one
<seb128> without using the ajax
<seb128> didrocks, I'm wondering if you lack the rights to assign Ubuntu bugs to people
<didrocks> sure, trying without the ajax
<seb128> didrocks, ohh, do you do it on the upstream bug? or the ubuntu one?
<didrocks> upstream bug
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> gwibber upstream
<seb128> you don't have rights on the gibber product
<seb128> that can't work
<seb128> the ajax thing is stupid at telling you that you don't have the rights
<seb128> got bitten by that before...
<didrocks> oh?
<seb128> didrocks, well you are not part of the gwibber upstream team
<didrocks> so, you can assign right by projects?
<didrocks> have*
<seb128> didrocks, well, why do you think I ask you to assign unity upstream bugs for me :p
<seb128> only owners of the projects can do that
<seb128> or set milestones
<seb128> or set to triaged
<didrocks> seb128: I was thinking it was only bugs status or milestones
<didrocks> not assignee
<seb128> oh ok, not it's assignee as well
<didrocks> nice, learning a new thing everyday :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> thanks for digging it! :)
<seb128> yeah, putting ken-vandine in the upstream entry and do enter gives a "Constraint not satisfied"
<seb128> which is the stupid launchpad way to say that you don't have permissions
<seb128> didrocks, you're welcome ;-)
<didrocks> ok, I shouldn't really on the ajax dialog :)
<seb128> didrocks, btw can you run you unity cleaning script?
<didrocks> seb128: you're aware that you are asking for spam? :)
<seb128> didrocks, yes ;-)
<didrocks> I didn't run it for the last 3 days because of my laptop's game :)
<seb128> didrocks, but I want upstream bugs on unity for when their do a round of qa
<didrocks> so ok, bug spam ahead!
<didrocks> sure
<seb128> didrocks, we have a stack of downstream only right now ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> yw :)
<mvo> have I actually mentioned that I'm very impressed how well unity/compiz work with nouveau for me? its quite amazing
<didrocks> mvo: the experience really depends on hardware chipset, but overall, it seems good :)
<kamstrup> mvo: any chance I could get you to add a %U to the Exec line in software center? I need that to get startup notification working from the apps place
<and471> mvo: hey, do you know if mpt is on holiday?
<mvo> kamstrup: I think this is already in bzr, let me double check
<mvo> kamstrup: we have "%u" there currently, you need a capital one too?
<kamstrup> mvo: lemme see if it works with a %u as well
<didrocks> kamstrup: how does it impact startup notification? Just that you launch the desktop file instead of the command line?
<pitti> Sweetshark: suggests: isn't enough to keep a package in main, as they aren't installed by default; so I guess we'll seed them explicitly/
<kamstrup> mvo: %u is ok
<didrocks> kamstrup: did you see my question? ;)
<kamstrup> didrocks: to get SN i need to launch S-C via a GDesktopAppInfo.launch_uris() - and if the .desktop file doesn't have %U or %u the URIs I pass in are just ignored and not passed on the commandline
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, rather than spawning the command line like now :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<kamstrup> didrocks: indeed - but it also means that the apps place will gain a dep on Gdk :-/ because SN requires a connection to X
<and471> mvo, ping
<kamstrup> didrocks: so the glib GAppLaunchContext doesn't work - I need a GdkAppLaunchConntext to make it work
<didrocks> kamstrup: oh?
<didrocks> kamstrup: is it a reported issue?
<mvo> and471: hello
<mvo> and471: I don't know whats up with mpt, he seems to be pretty busy these days
<kamstrup> didrocks: it was reported in Maverick - or at least mentioned in some usability tests, that users got very confused about the 10s of nothing when they clicked an Avail app
<and471> mvo: okay thanks. Maybe he is busy with what I am waiting for from him :)
<mvo> hehe
<mvo> possible :)
<mvo> kamstrup: no need for progress reporting anyway as quick as s-c starts these days ;)
<kamstrup> mvo: yeah - i've noticed :-) awesome job!
<kamstrup> mvo: although S-C gets mighty confused over the fact that I use indicator-network, hence Connman, and not NetworkManager :-)
<mvo> oh, yeah, poor thing. I need to look at the conman dbus api to support that as well
<mvo> I will try to push the new s-c today, I have one test failure left, otherwise its ready to go
<and471> kamstrup: woo indicator-network! :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: ok :)
<kamstrup> mvo: I have some sample code from Zeitgeist here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist/zeitgeist/storagemonitor2/view/head:/_zeitgeist/engine/extensions/storagemonitor.py#L343
<mvo> nice!
<kamstrup> mvo: that whole class is (C) Canonical if it matters
<mvo> it does
<mvo> nice++
<seb128> kenvandine, happy pîloting
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> kenvandine, you have a bunch of gwibber bugs with patches, not sure if you want those to be added to the sponsoring queue or just review the gwibber list ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i'll look over them
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> back in a bit
<kenvandine> man i am pretty glad we don't use source package branches for everything... these checkouts can take ages
<kenvandine> really adds latency to piloting
<kenvandine> maybe i need to learn about these lightweight checkouts i keep hearing about
<evilvish> pitti: is there a way to override the apport's "you are not using an Ubuntu package" ?  (i'm trying to report a bug in kernel from maverick beta, but kernel *is* from an actual old ubuntu package)
<evilvish> its just that i downloaded and installed the old ubuntu .deb
<pitti> evilvish: yes, see man apport-bug -- $APPORT_IGNORE_OBSOLETE_PACKAGES
<pitti> (aka. man ubuntu-bug)
<evilvish> oh neat! thanks..
<pitti> evilvish: testing my new dh_scour against the humanity icons now, BTW
<evilvish> awesome! yea, just noticed the comment
<evilvish> hehe, several thought that all those icon changes were intentional :D
<pitti> they are quite subtle to spot
<pitti> I don't see a bug in http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/varie/cc-natty.png
<evilvish> some were just color changes, some icons have a much drastic effect, like the nautilus navigation icons one layer of stroke went missing
<seb128> kenvandine, it's just an option to bzr checkout, you can easily try
 * evilvish looks
<seb128> kenvandine, bzr help checkout
<kenvandine> seb128, yea...i should have done that before checking out liferea
<kenvandine> been going well over 30 minutes now.. hate to stop it now :)
<evilvish> pitti: the printer is actually white , user info too, window settings icons are all missing some layer or the other,
<evilvish>  the "appearances" icon colors are messed up too
<pitti> evilvish: oh, the color of the tie
<pitti> I thought red ties were just more fashionable
<evilvish> pitti: yea, the border of the white shirt, is not supposed to be orange
<pitti>  Original file size: 11018 bytes; new file size: 7413 bytes (67.28%)
<pitti> difference: 0.00%
<pitti> this thing is still quite effective
<pitti> some icons are reduced to 25%
<evilvish> seems to compress the file, but changes a lot of the design.. its a artistic script ;p
<pitti> kenvandine: do you still have scour workarounds in gwibber, etc.?
<pitti> evilvish: with a 0% difference the rendered images are visually identical
<evilvish> pitti: for comparison » http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/varie/cc-maverick.png
<evilvish> and http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338581/varie/nautilus-maverick.png
<evilvish> if it looks the same, awesome .. :)
<kenvandine> pitti, i do
<kenvandine> pitti, i'll try to remove it :)
<pitti> kenvandine: you can revert that again with the next scour upload :)
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> i'll do it over the weekend to make sure it is built and all :)
<evilvish> pitti: if you want, you can give me the local .deb before uploading , i can manually check it too..  (or)  you could create a script which converts all the svg ~> png and package those files
<pitti> darn, I installed it, but killed the build tree
<pitti> looks good again
<pitti> 383/2196 have too much difference and were sorted out
<evilvish> but i suspect the png wont compress as good as the svgs..  we dont want to increase CD SIZE!!! , do we ? ;p
<evilvish> s/CD/ISO
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> ok, all uploaded
<chrisccoulson> pitti - did you do a langpack update on maverick yesterday?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, to -proposed
<chrisccoulson> pitti - bug 732768
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732768 in firefox "ask.com is the only search provider" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732768
<chrisccoulson> (because of the missing localized searchplugins)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is that about the search plugins?
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> so back to square one
<chrisccoulson> the new langpacks leave an empty /usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/$(LANGCODE), which firefox uses for the search plugins
<chrisccoulson> i wish i knew how arne rolled the searchplugins in to the langpacks :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: were these contained in the translation XPI, or were those separate XPIs?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: in the latter case, once we find them we could just add them to po2xpi and be done with it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - they're not in the xpi's
<seb128> chrisccoulson, drop him an email asking that?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he still comments on bugs sometimes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so he's still around it seems
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i can do. in the meantime, we need to make sure we don't publish the langpacks to -updates :)
<seb128> well, he's on this channel as well ;-)
<chrisccoulson> ArneGoetje, ^^ :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, process_lp_export does something like that
<pitti>                 if [ -d $DATA_DIR/$application_to_process/searchplugins/$ul ]; then
<pitti> but that's gone
<pitti> data -> ../mozilla-upstream-locales/
<pitti> and that's a dangling symlink
<pitti> hm, no asac
<pitti> he cared about that stuff
<pitti> they aren't in po2xpi proper anyway
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so they are missing from natty as well, correct?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yes, but firefox falls back to loading the en-US ones that it ships
<chrisccoulson> the reason this doesn't work in maverick is that the language pack leaves an empty folder, rather than no folder
<pitti> chrisccoulson: what's an example language which should have a plugin?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, zh-CN has one
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think we ship them for all languages. AFAIK, most of them are copies of the en-US plugins we have in firefox (the intention was that we would localize them)
<chrisccoulson> yes, zh-CN is a special case
<pitti> ah, ok
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so I guess I could just extract them from the older maverick packages
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so the fallback doesn't work in maverick then?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, no fallback in maverick because of the empty folder
<pitti> chrisccoulson: maverick didn't even get new -base packages,
<pitti> the original -base packages from final release have them still
<pitti> aah
<pitti> the previous update packs had them as well (unnecessarily), and they replaced the -base ones
<pitti> so they are now gone
<pitti> why oh why were they ever in the update pack at all..
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ok, so I guess I know what to do now
<chrisccoulson> pitti - excellent, thanks :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: for natty, do I need to ship them in every package?
<pitti> or is -zh enough?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - for now, i guess just zh-CN is sufficient, although I would like to be able to localize these at some point
<pitti> chrisccoulson: (as we don't ship the dir at all there)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, but then we can add them once we actually have something to add; no need to just copy identical files
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that sounds ok
<chrisccoulson> at some point, i'm going to set a geographical location parameter in the google search plugins
<chrisccoulson> (which will be locale-specific
<chrisccoulson> )
 * pitti waves good bye, have a nice weekend everyone!
<chrisccoulson> have a good weekend pitti
<didrocks> enjoy pitti
<seb128> pitti, see you ;-)
<ari-tczew> ogra: did you look on it? https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu/natty/metacity/metacity-fix-717216/+merge/52199
<ari-tczew> someone else from desktop team could look as well ^^
 * didrocks waves good night
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, mind helping me test to see if there's a bug in empathy?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> there are no empathy bugs :)
<bcurtiswx> send me an IM plz
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx, btw... i figured out the progress bar thing seems to be a bug in unity :)
<kenvandine> sure
<bcurtiswx> ah, neat!
<kenvandine> i can't get progress bars to work in python either
<bcurtiswx> jcastro, can we already request sponsorship for UDS-O ?
<broder> bcurtiswx: the form's been up for a while now
<jcastro> bcurtiswx: yes, it's been announced for a while now
 * bcurtiswx must be on the wrong mailing lists :X hehe, thx
<jcastro> bcurtiswx: goto uds.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> and follow the instructions?
<broder> jcastro: ooc, do you have an estimate for when you guys will be announcing your decisions?
<bcurtiswx> im going to right now
<jcastro> it should have been sent to -devel or -announce
<jcastro> broder: as soon as possible after the deadline (28 March is the deadline)
<broder> jono definitely blogged it
<bcurtiswx> jcastro, OK, could have ended up in a delete festival at one point. thx tho :)
 * broder nods
<kenvandine> jcastro, nothing on those mailing lists
<kenvandine> just fyi
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> ok I will send something out
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> kenvandine, no worry they do it every cycle
<seb128> jcastro and the other community guys assume everybody is reading planet and twitter daily ;-)
<seb128> so they don't bother with old fashin medias
<seb128> fashion
<seb128> that's community team for you ;-)
<kenvandine> hehe
<jcastro> seb128: that's not true
<jcastro> I'm not the "announcer of UDS"
<jcastro> so don't assume I don't read mailing lists. :p
<seb128> jcastro, oh I don't assume that, I just say that you guys can't be bothered about people who don't read planet or twitter or the new hype media is ;-)
<seb128> jcastro, that's not the first cycle we have this issue
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> it's happened 3 times in a row
<seb128> just for the record I didn't know that sponsoring was on either
<bcurtiswx> sponsorship request completed
<bcurtiswx> my fingers hurt now :P
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-12
<gius> hi there
<gius> I wrote csh script for change the backgound of gnome desktope. I I try to use nohup or crontab the desktop  don't change but the program change the name of file need to use
<gius> some ideas?
<gius> gconftools-2 problmens
<bdrung> hi, i found a regression in the task bar / window bar (or how that is called) in the gnome-panel: i can't reorder the items in the task bar. is this a know issue and if not, against which package should i file a bug?
<bdrung> i found it: bug #697358
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 697358 in gnome-panel "regression in window list applet (wnck-applet) behavior" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697358
<bag_> hi did anyone get a working gnome-shell from the gnome3 - ppa? I only get errors (is dependent on a package which is virtuell)
<aroman> hello, how can I remove the "System Tools">"File Browser" thing from my gnome-panel? Thanks :)
<ejat> hi .. just would like to know is someone using compiz 0.9.2 in maverick works ?
<aroman> ejat: I am
<aroman> er, I was
<aroman> i just uninstalled it today
<aroman> too buggy
<ejat> ouch .. back to 0.8.6 ?
<aroman> yeah
<ejat> u have try to downgrade back to 0.8.6 but im loosing my toolbar
<aroman> there's really few changes in 0.9.2 as far as features go
<ejat> i*
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-03-13
<jdub> a quick love letter to you guys
<jdub> http://bethesignal.org/blog/2011/03/13/love-flies-under-the-radar/
<jdub> :-)
<kklimonda> jdub: so what do you think our meteor is going to be? ;)
<bentech4you> how to authenticate through MS ISA server..?
<bentech4you> how to authenticate through MS ISA server..?..please help me
<czajkowski> *sigh* upgraded to natty and no sound
<jdub> jcastro: around?
<jcastro> hi
<jdub> howdy
<jdub> would you have time for a skype chat?
<jbicha> are bugs being accepted for the gnome3 ppa?
<micahg> jbicha: yes, packaging and system integration bugs for the PPA can be tagged gnome3
<jbicha> micahg: thanks, I reported bug 734563, not sure if that's the right place for it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 734563 in gsettings-desktop-schemas "[gnome3] Upgrading to Gnome3 PPA breaks Ubuntu theme defaults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734563
<micahg> jbicha: idk, it should get triaged and reassigned if need be, if you see no progress be the end of the week, feel free to come back and ask about it
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-05
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<Sweetshark> morning. unfortunately not so much a good one. :-/
 * Sweetshark found out people have ripped him of a ~1000Euros on his Visacard.
<bschaefer> didrocks, hey
<bschaefer> didrocks, good morning for you
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey bschaefer
<didrocks> morning pitti
<pitti> Sweetshark: urgh -- but I guess they'll reimburse it?
<bschaefer> didrocks, so a I've been asked about doing an SRU for the new ibus changes
<bschaefer> didrocks, or more or less people have asked for it
<didrocks> bschaefer: hum? did your management asked for it?
<didrocks> ask*
<thumper> didrocks: no, I told him to ask you :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, nope, thumper told me to talk to you about it. As the changes would be in both nux and unity
<didrocks> bschaefer: seems quite a big change IMHO
<thumper> and largeish
<didrocks> bschaefer: and 2 month before we recommend using the LTS
<bschaefer> didrocks, agreed
<didrocks> doesn't seem reasonable to me
<didrocks> better to focus on precise now
<bschaefer> didrocks, I just wanted to check so I have something to tell people when I get asked about it :)
<bschaefer> didrocks, but that sounds good thank you :)
<didrocks> you can tell the above ^
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> yw
<BigWhale> I am experiencing strange movement of applications when I click their icons in launchre.
<BigWhale> launcher.
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is your foot any better?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it's much better, thanks
<BigWhale> chrisccoulson, I hope you didn't shot yourself in the foot. :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, not quite ;)
<BigWhale> all well then.:)
<pitti> need to take my wife to the doctor, back later
<glatzor> morning mvo
<mvo> hey glatzor!
<mvo> glatzor: did you had a chance to look at my aptdaemon branch? the one about sudo vs admin group?
<glatzor> mvo, regarding lp:~mvo/aptdaemon/admin-group-fix, we cannot rely on the group that the user is in
<mvo> glatzor: in the test? or in the actual code?
<glatzor> mvo, every user could theoretically buy software - thanks to policykit
<glatzor> mvo, in the code.
<mvo> glatzor: hm, in this case we could a) use 0640 and set the group to the users gid or we use the /etc/apt/netrc file for the username/password storing
<mvo> I guess (b) is more elegant
<glatzor> just for the background: ubuntu has merged the sudo group from debian? is there an automatic migration from admin to sudo?
<glatzor> why is the permission root:root insufficient?
<glatzor> does the user need to read his own password anywhere?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hey hey, how was your week-end?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, not too bad thanks. and yours?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: was nice. However, the night was short (took Julie to see the doctor urgently, was feeling some pain. She's better now)
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> so, lacking sleep now :)
<didrocks> salut seb128
<chrisccoulson> oh, that sucks. it's good that she's better now though
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, what happened to Julie?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks
<seb128> I made chrisccoulson do desktop work again \o/
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> yeah :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks for fixing that, I still don't get why the valgrind log on that bug didn't show an invalid write in nautilus code
<didrocks> seb128: some stomach pained which seems to have happened shortly, but in an intensive way
<seb128> didrocks, oh :-(
<seb128> didrocks, is she better?
<didrocks> pain*
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'm not sure valgrind works for stuff which isn't heap allocated
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, way better this morning :)
<seb128> great
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hum, could be, maybe it's time I get a 64bits install ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks for sorting it in any case!
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome :)
<RAOF> seb128, didrocks: If you see anyone complaining about "X froze when I moved the mouse to the screen edge to reveal the launcher", bug #946954 is what I'm using to track it.  apw has very kindly furnished me with a backtrace fully describing my oversight.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 946954 in xorg-server "Deadlock on attempting to reveal launcher" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946954
<seb128> RAOF, hey, ok, great, thanks!
<RAOF> Now, dinner.
<didrocks> oh nice, thanks RAOF :)
<didrocks> RAOF: enjoy
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, oh, i keep seeing that bug too
<chrisccoulson> i also noticed at the weekend that i get a blank screen when i resume from suspend (although, my session is functional and i can still interact with it - i even see the cursor changing on the screen)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but I'm sure you were blaming it on dx :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's always compiz fault
<seb128> hehe
<chrisccoulson> i was getting ready to blame compiz for the nautilus crash ;)
<seb128> well to be fair that one was dx's fault :p
<seb128> it was a patch from them
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> ooh, nice: https://twitter.com/#!/mozhacks/status/176597541285142528 ;)
<seb128> ok, I'm out for half an hour or so, bbiab
<mvo> glatzor: ups, sorry missed your message. so ubuntu did merge sudo but there is *no* automatic migration
<mvo> glatzor: root.root and 640 is not good  because then apt will not be able to read the package information for that repository
<mvo> glatzor: and 644 is not good because the password is visible systemwide
<mvo> glatzor: the alternative is 644 and putting the password into /etc/apt/netrc, maybe that is the way to go, let me test, its pretty much untested :/
<mvo> glatzor: so /etc/apt/auth.conf seems to be fine, would you accept the patch if I simply write to there?
<xclaesse> is it known that language reverted to English in ubuntu precise?
<xclaesse> maybe lang pack are broken or something?
<seb128> xclaesse, no, works fine here
<seb128> xclaesse, what does "locale" say?
<xclaesse> hm, weird, it's a mix of fr_FR and en_US...
<seb128> did you play with the control center region capplet?
<xclaesse> seb128, I've played with the stuff in keyboard layout (not asking why language is there...)
<seb128> xclaesse, seems like a bug in the region stuff then
<xclaesse> seb128, ok, I've moved french to the top in ubuntu's language window, and now all is fine
<seb128> good
<xclaesse> so it seems that conflicts with g-c-c
<seb128> it should not, the GNOME region stuff is known to be buggy and unfinished though, that's why we hide it under Unity
<seb128> it was on the list of stuff to fix for this cycle but we didn't get to it
<seb128> so next cycle I guess
<xclaesse> seb128, ok fair enough :)
<glatzor> mvo auth.conf?
<micahg> seb128: is there any reason not to update to the latest libglib-perl? I see one small feature (Add a fallback implementation of SvMAGIC_set), it also fixes the FTBFS in the latest rebuild
<seb128> micahg, don't ask me, I've no clue about perl nor interest for it
<seb128> micahg, but not reason as far as I'm concerned
<mvo> glatzor: yeah, its a (very underused) feature in apt to support seperation of credentials from sources.list
<mvo> glatzor: I work on a branch for it now and updated the merge proposal
<glatzor> mvo, ah I see - back from Lucid :)
<mvo> glatzor: yes
<mvo> glatzor: I push my initial branch and need to run to a appointment
<glatzor> mvo, is it ok for you if I take a look at it this afternoon?
<mvo> glatzor: sure, I push my branch and you can tidy it up and make it pretty, sounds good?
<mvo> glatzor: or I can make it as pretty as possible and you just need to ack it
<glatzor> mvo, that is the way to go!
<glatzor> mvo, it is ok for me to to do the dirty work :)
<mvo> glatzor: awsome! lp:~mvo/aptdaemon/use-apt-auth.conf is the branch
<mvo> glatzor: so far it just contains the failing test, but its hopefully easy to add the rest, I will see what I can do before lunch and leave you the pieces ;)
<BigWhale> Why are my windows randomly displaced around the desktops? :/
<pitti> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, hey, alter! wie gehts?
<seb128> I'm good thanks, had a relaxing w.e
<pitti> seb128: me too; we can't do much anyway these days :)
<seb128> pitti, so my week of effort was just enough to balance your two apport uploads and you got over the mark with jockey today, I'm working on fixing that ;-)
<pitti> seb128: hehe
<seb128> pitti, how is your wife doing?
 * pitti finishes the lightdm upload he was preparing before
<pitti> seb128: it's going as expected, no difficulties
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> pitti, >lightdm, I guess it's just the fd leak stuff?
<pitti> a lot of sessions at the physiotherapist and some at the doctor still, of couse
<seb128> not a fixed 1.1.4?
<pitti> seb128: oh, right, I should pick that, too
<pitti> seb128: I'm working on bug 868400
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 868400 in gnome-settings-daemon "Synaptics touchpad stops working - two syndaemon instances running" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868400
<pitti> it also needs a g-s-d fix
<seb128> pitti, the issue is mostly g-s-d
<seb128> i.e when gsd segfault and is respawned
<pitti> yes, understood
<seb128> I think the lightdm part was a redherring
<pitti> well, not quite
<pitti> it also starts a syndaemon in the greeter session, and it's not properly killed
<pitti> anyway, it can't hurt to just disable it, it's not really needed
<pitti> but yes, I'll also work on the g-s-d side, that's more involved
<seb128> gsd side> I think we should do whatever syncdaemon is doing in gsd
<seb128> like copy the code there if we can
<seb128> rather than calling an external command
<seb128> I hoped upstream would pick it up but they didn't yet
<pitti> that'd be more elegant, but it's also quite a lot of code
<pitti> and the code also isn't very good
<seb128> ok, that's what I feared
<pitti> as a g-s-d maintainer I'd be opposed to adopting it
<pitti> it's a very ugly polling loop, instead of subscribing to key events
<seb128> I guess the easiest way is to check if a syndaemon is running and not start one in this case
<pitti> I tried writing an event-based replacement, but did not get that far yet
<pitti> seb128: right, and I'll start with that
<seb128> great
<seb128> GNOME 3.3.91 tarballs day today btw
<pitti> we have bug 906987 to track the "ugly code" part
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 906987 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "syndaemon polls 5 times a second even though it is started with the -R XRecord extension option" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/906987
<seb128> just for info for those interested
<pitti> seb128: the fd leak fix doesn't backport well, I'll rather wait for mterry to investigate the 1.1.4 regression
<seb128> pitti, ok
<Sweetshark> pitti: libreoffice_3.5.0-2ubuntu1 on chinstrap is waiting for sponsoring.
<Sweetshark> didrocks: unless you volunteer for ^^
<didrocks> Sweetshark: still kind of busy with unity/compiz
<pitti> Sweetshark: sure, doing; BTW, did you get any feedback on your PPU application?
<seb128> pitti, urg, your lightdm hack is wrong imho
<seb128> pitti, I will revert that in the vcs
<pitti> seb128: oh, how else do you provide an user specific dconf setting?
<seb128> pitti, lightdm has nothing to do with gsd
<seb128> pitti, that's an unity-greeter specific issue
<pitti> perhaps, but it's lightdm which creates the user
<seb128> pitti, and unity-greeter already has code to disable half the gsd plugins
<Sweetshark> pitti: still only one endorsement (yours), so I didnt really push it further.
<pitti> and the bug is not speicifc to the unity greeter
<seb128> pitti, no other greeter run gsd
<pitti> seb128: oh, fair enough; if it's better done in unity-greeter, I won't object
<seb128> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-greeter-team/unity-greeter/trunk/view/head:/src/settings-daemon.vala
<seb128> pitti, I think it's better to add a line there
<seb128> pitti, rather than doing postinst hacks
<pitti> seb128: oh, it already disables the mouse plugin
<seb128> pitti, right, I wonder why the bug is happening at all then :-(
<pitti> seb128: presumably due to multiple g-s-ds in one session (after crashing)
<pitti> seb128: ok, I'll revert it in lightdm then, sorry
<seb128> pitti, no worry, just revert it in the vcs
<seb128> pitti, I'm puzzled by the second entry in the changelog btw, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/95371871/lightdm_1.1.4.is.1.1.3-0ubuntu1_1.1.4.is.1.1.3-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<seb128> pitti, I see no actual change matching it?
<pitti> hm, that change already was in bzr
<pitti> so yes, that looks missing indeed
<pitti> seb128: I'll add it for good, while I'm at it
<pitti> seb128: thanks for spotting this
<seb128> hum, I disconnected during lunch it seems
<seb128> pitti, if you said anything for me after my " oh, I bet robert_ancell forgot to bzr add in r1077" please say it again ;-)
<seb128> (or anyone else)
<pitti> seb128: I didn't actually see that any more
<seb128> up
<pitti> pitti | hm, that change already was in bzr
<pitti> pitti | so yes, that looks missing indeed
<pitti> pitti | seb128: I'll add it for good, while I'm at it
<pitti> pitti | seb128: thanks for spotting this
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<mvo> glatzor: welcome back, I have a merge-proposal for you, but a second pair of eyes is more than welcome :)
<mvo> glatzor: so for the install-different-versions branch you suggest that I simply make my code smarter to understand about upgrade/downgrade and use that when  a version is forced? and that will work even if apt is not of the opinion that the package is upgradable (its only upgradable when the version is explicitely set)?
<m4n1sh> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> hey m4n1sh
 * didrocks will try to find some time to have a break at some point :)
<m4n1sh> as you wished, here is UIFe proposal https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/activity-log-manager/+bug/945557
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 945557 in activity-log-manager "[UIFe] Selection list for blocking application logging provides usage and last-used column. Upload activity-log-manager 0.9.3" [Undecided,New]
<m4n1sh> you need to go hiking in the alps after every ubuntu release
<didrocks> m4n1sh: well, I was born in the alps, so knowing this kind of landscape quite well ;)
<m4n1sh> that's even better
<m4n1sh> so what is the next step for UIFe process
<m4n1sh> will it discussed in release meeting or they will look into the proposal separately?
<didrocks> m4n1sh: we need to wait for the documentation team to ack or nack the change
<m4n1sh> okay
<didrocks> m4n1sh: as you subscribed them, they should look at it
<didrocks> maybe, try to catch some people on IRC as well
<didrocks> like Jeremy is around normally
<didrocks> (jbicha)
<m4n1sh> oh, he is in docs team. never knew that
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> asking when he's around is the easiest way
<desrt> good morning, ubupeeps
<seb128> hey desrt
 * m4n1sh once saw a photo of desrt comically photoshopped with ploum
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> something in a bed I guess :)
<didrocks> hey desrt
<m4n1sh> yes
<m4n1sh> I think I found it, but not sure if it as per CoC
<seb128> the internet never forget ;-)
<desrt> m4n1sh: i think everyone has seen that picture
<m4n1sh> it turned up on PGO and Planet Ubuntu
<desrt> including my parents...
<desrt> it comes up on the first page when you google my name, so.....
<desrt> pretty much everyone i know has seen it :p
<m4n1sh> so as per the post next up is with vincent
<desrt> fortunately vuntz doesn't have the same flair for GIMP as ploum
<glatzor> mvo, sorry. my laptop crashed.
<mvo> glatzor: no worries
<mvo> glatzor: glatzor: welcome back, I have a merge-proposal for you, but a second pair of eyes is more than welcome :)
<mvo>  glatzor: so for the install-different-versions branch you suggest that I simply make my code smarter to understand about upgrade/downgrade and use that when  a version is forced? and that will work even if apt is not of the opinion that the package is upgradable (its only upgradable when the version is explicitely set)?
<Sweetshark> ricotz: thats for the python reply. I thought that was a backport only issue. sorry about that.
<glatzor> mvo,  I will be back soon
<glatzor> see you
<mvo> glatzor: see you
<ricotz> Sweetshark, yeah, it is a upstream problem after all ;), but thanks for notifying
<Sweetshark> ricotz: 90% of our open launchpad LO bugs are upstream -- and most even feature requests, so no exception there ;)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, alright -- don't forget to push the git changes
<Sweetshark> ricotz: done already.
<ricotz> Sweetshark, i see, wasnt there when i looked ealier ;)
<xclaesse> is there a way to disable apparmor on mission-control ?
<xclaesse> now when I install a telepathy-gabble from source, MC won't be able to read my accounts anymore because:
<xclaesse> open("/usr/local/share//telepathy/managers/gabble.manager", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<jdstrand> xclaesse: sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.telepathy to temporarily do it. to do it permanently, sudo aa-disable /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.telepathy. You can also add entries to /etc/apparmor.d/loca/usr.lib.telepathy such as '  /usr/local/** mr,' and do 'sudo apparmor_parser -r /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.telepathy'
<jdstrand> /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.lib.telepathy allows you to make local policy changes
<xclaesse> jdstrand, thanks
 * xclaesse just disabled permanently, to not get bothered anymore :)
 * jdstrand does not generally advocate that ;)
<xclaesse> jdstrand, any reason to not include /usr/local in those rules?
<jdstrand> it isn't really appropriate for the disto. any number of things can be in there
<xclaesse> hm, and teleapthy-* installed in /usr/local/libexec does not seems to get dbus-activated anymore neither
<kenvandine> good morning everyone
<xclaesse> jdstrand, I don't get it, only root can install in /usr/local
<xclaesse> so surely if that's compromised, there is nothing you can do anymore....
<jdstrand> xclaesse: /usr/local is site-specific and we don't know what's in there. the profile itself limits what it can read from /usr as well, which is also admin controlled. the point is to have a policy that is still meaningful security-wise. allowing all of /usr/local is too open
<xclaesse> jdstrand, is there a way to disable all of apparmor? even after disabling the telepathy rules, telepathy-gabble installed in /usr/local does not get dbus-activated
<jdstrand> xclaesse: if you are not getting any apparmor denials (look at kern.log), then it shouldn't be apparmor blocking that. that said, yes you can disable apparmor: boot with apparmor=0
<xclaesse> jdstrand, I see no apparmor log in kern.log
<xclaesse> even though I'm 100% sure that denial ( open("/usr/local/share//telepathy/managers/gabble.manager", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)) was because of apparmor since disabling telepathy rules made it pass immediately
<jdstrand> xclaesse: you might be hitting the kernel rate limiting: sudo sysctl -w kernel.printk_ratelimit=0
<jdstrand> xclaesse: surely apparmor was not allowing /usr/local/share//telepathy/managers/gabble.manager, but that doesn't mean it is blocking dbus services (indeed, we don't confine dbus in Ubuntu)
 * jdstrand points xclaesse to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor
<m4n1sh> jbicha: ping
<Robot101> jdstrand: why is this file in /usr/local being prohibited anyway?
<jdstrand> because the policy doesn't allow it (see backscroll for why the policy is written this way)
<Robot101> I only recently joined
<jdstrand> 07:54 < jdstrand> xclaesse: /usr/local is site-specific and we don't know
<jdstrand>                   what's in there. the profile itself limits what it can read
<jdstrand>                   from /usr as well, which is also admin controlled. the point
<desrt> more telepathy apparmor woes?
<jdstrand>                   is to have a policy that is still meaningful security-wise.
<jdstrand>                   allowing all of /usr/local is too open
<Robot101> isn't the policy supposed to protect from buggy software, not buggy administrators?
<Robot101> like, /usr/local is still admin-controlled
<jdstrand> desrt: if there are bugs in the telepathy profile, please file them
<cyphermox> Robot101: there is no reason to put things in /usr/local/ rather than somewhere else in /usr/ allowed by policy.
<desrt> jdstrand: just thinking about this recent bug where the profile caused problems with dconf as well
<cyphermox> (or elsewhere on the filesystem of course)
<jdstrand> Robot101: the policy is not supposed to protect against buggy software, it is supposed to limit the accesses the confined application has access to so an attacker as a smaller attack surface
<jbicha> m4n1sh: good morning
<m4n1sh> jbicha: good evening :)
<Robot101> jdstrand: well... yes. I characterise an application controlled by an attacker to be buggy. :)
<Robot101> cyphermox: because the FHS says that's what /usr/local is for, the local administrator to put things which they'd like to be run on the system?
<m4n1sh> jbicha: are you in ubuntu-doc team? can you approve my mail which is in the queue? (I am not subscribed, but as per UIFe policy, I need to send a mail to it)
<jdstrand> if an admin is installing things in /usr/local, the admin presumably knows what he/she is doing and can update the /etc/apparmor.d/local policy
<cyphermox> Robot101: nm me, I thought this was a different kind of policy (regarding packaging things in /usr/local/)
<jbicha> m4n1sh: I'm not a list admin, you could try subscribing to the list and then resending your email
<cyphermox> regardless, I'm fully behind jdstrand re: the rationale for not allowing /usr/local/ in apparmor policy
<m4n1sh> jbicha: looks like the only way left
<xclaesse> jdstrand, I doubt ever dev building their sw knows about apparmor
<jdstrand> that admin knows better than us where things are being installed. we shouldn't try to guess that or water down the shipped policy
<xclaesse> (hm, in the meantime, it seems my gabble gets activated now... wondering what I changed...)
<Robot101> I don't think that follows at all - the admin can't necessarily be expected to be familiar enough with apparmor or telepathy to correctly reconfigure those things
<jdstrand> xclaesse: that may be true, but an admin can ask for help, like you did. we don't want to reduce the security policy of the (vast) many for the few
 * kenvandine runs out for a bit, bbl
<Robot101> I still don't understand what "vulnerability" running stuff which was put into /usr/local by root actually exposes you to - root can disable apparmor or any policy anyway can't they?
<jdstrand> if you are an admin, you by definition should know how to administer the system. apparmor provides debug logs for denials
<jdstrand> Robot101: you are conflating two things. we are protecting the normal user. if there is a security bug in telepathy, we want to limit what it has access to. just like we allow specific accesses to /usr, we don't allow full access to /usr/local. if you want full access to /usr/local, put it in /etc/apaprmor.d/local
<jdstrand> Robot101: if someone were running telepathy as root, it would prevent a security bug from allow root to modify policy via telepathy
<jdstrand> apparmor is root strong
<Robot101> is there some middleground where we could provide the policy for, eg, telepathy to work properly in /usr/local, but have it disabled by default?
<jdstrand> well, we have that now. anyone can add whatever they want to /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.lib.telepathy
<Robot101> the policy embodies a load of domain knowledge in how telepathy and apparmor should interact which I don't expect on average, an admin would have - and they'd just disable apparmor as a consequence of "stuff doesn't work"
<jdstrand> as for some sort fo runtime variable-- it would be possible, but then the developer still needs to know to switch it
<desrt> Robot101: +1
<desrt> my general approach to apparmor is the same as my general approach to selinux: my life is a lot easier when i turn it off
<jdstrand> which, in this case, they have to know about apparmor, and can just add the rule in /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.lib.telepathy
<desrt> over-active policies just make me turn it off that much faster
<Robot101> yeah, but we're going to get a bunch of support requests from this - "I installed this; stuff didn't work" "ok, disable apparmor"
<jdstrand> desrt: that is very unfortunate. if there iare bugs against apparmor policy in Ubuntu, please file them. we work extremely hard to have the apparmor policy work for normal users in the default install
<xclaesse> just like SElinux
<Robot101> the net result of neither us nor the administrator understanding or caring about apparmor. if we could say run "sudo aa-enable telepathy-local" or whatever, that'd be far nicer.
<desrt> jdstrand: i think i have a fundamental disagreement with the idea behind things like apparmor/selinux
<jdstrand> Robot101: we've shipped apparmor policy for various things since hardy. this is not new. people file bugs, we fix them
<jdstrand> desrt: then we disagree. I would appreciate if you would not promote deactivating a meaningful protection that is protecting literally millions of users because you have a philosophical problem with it. by all means, on any systems you administer, do what you want, but the protection is real
<jdstrand> plenty of times remote code execution vulnerabilities were reduced to a denial of service because of apparmor protections
<jdstrand> (and these are noted in our USNs)
<seb128> desrt, Robot101: well, normal users don't install stuff in /usr/local or when they do that 90% of the time bite them back later
<seb128> some days I think we should drop /usr/local being loaded before /usr by default
<jdstrand> Robot101: if you would like that functionality, please file a bug and submit a patch. we have been shipping a telepathy policy since oneiric. we have had extremely few bugs against the policy when compared against the number of users
<seb128> it keeps bitting people who do make install without understanding and 1.5 year later wonder why things stop working because they have a 1.5 years old glib in local
<desrt> seb128: i think /usr/local is a mistake from a forgotten era
<jdstrand> and when there are bugs, I take them seriously and fix them
<seb128> desrt, right, Robot101 seems to think it's not useful,used though
<desrt> seb128: that doesn't change my fundamental hate for selinux and (to a lesser extent) apparmor :)
<Robot101> jdstrand: I'm not 100% convinced either way - I just wanted to hear the arguments :)
<Robot101> I don't disagree that a maximally-restrictive but properly-functioning policy by default is the best thing
<xclaesse> note that it's not only /usr/local, if you install a telepathy CM in any prefix, you won't be able to use it until you disable apparmor rule
<seb128> Robot101, your users should never have to fiddle with /usr/local
<seb128> xclaesse, that seems wrong, the normal /usr directory for those should be whitelisted
<xclaesse> seb128, that's even worse, you mean I should make install into /usr ??
<seb128> xclaesse, no, I mean normal users shouldn't make install ever
<jdstrand> desrt: I doubt I would convince you of anything else. but know that the security team is keenly aware of people knee-jerkingly turning off selinux and do not want them to turn off apparmor. we strive hard to make sure things work for people. there are bugs-- report them and we'll fix them. we also are keen to not break things-- look at the disabled by default rsyslog policy for evidence. we ship it, but could not ship it enabled for all Ubun
<xclaesse> yeah, normal users are on windows7 anyway :p
<xclaesse> seb128, devs are pretty common linux users...
<Robot101> xclaesse: seb128 has a point - old crap in /usr/local probably breaks our stuff more often than apparmor does :)
<seb128> xclaesse, dev should be able to run aa-complain or have a custom profile
<desrt> jdstrand: i appreciate your position and i do appreciate that apparmor is quite a lot less bad than selinux
<desrt> jdstrand: but these sort of added-on-after-the-fact approaches to security will always have these sorts of problems
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hey, are you still on unity on precise, right?
<desrt> by and large, the 'upstream' world has failed to be convinced that one of these systems is necessary or useful
<desrt> and therefore software is not written with it in mind
<jdstrand> certainly. unfortunately stuff has security bugs and we can't fix them before the fact. telepathy is a network listening daemon installed on all Ubuntu systems and in use on many. a bug in it is scary stuff, so we do the best we can with what we've got
<mdeslaur> desrt: that's because upstream thinks they write secure code :)
<desrt> no.  it's more like upstream thinks that the standard unix permissions model will be good enough
<jdstrand> (well, we could fix them before the fact with a deep audit, but then the codebase changes so significantly that audit would soon be out of date...)
<desrt> honestly, this problem won't be solved by something like apparmor
<desrt> it's just a hack/workaround
<desrt> we need a proper privilege separation concept in the kernel as a first-class citizen
<desrt> something like what android does, for example
<Robot101> telepathy upstream doesn't think we write secure code - we designed telepathy specifically so it /could/ be thusly contained :)
<Robot101> I mean, we load in libpurple. we're automatically doomed.... :P
<xclaesse> each distro having completely different security rules/tools does not help trusting them...
<desrt> (although that's obviously insane for us to adopt in its current form)
<Robot101> olpc's rainbow thing did the same uid containment thing pretty nicely
<mdeslaur> desrt: we're more like what ios does
<desrt> things like disabling ptrace by default are quite helpful
<desrt> but probably nowhere near good enough
<desrt> anyway.. what i think i mean is that there needs to be higher walls between processes as a basic property of the normal functioning of the operating system
<desrt> not according to some policy written by a human that changes from time to time
<desrt> until that happens we are failing
<desrt> pitti: ping
<pitti> hello desrt (on call)
<desrt> pitti: just a poke about XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<desrt> pitti: things are going to start getting *really* bad for dconf+nfs if you don't support this
<desrt> pitti: i have an incoming patch, basically.  i could probably argue that we're well past feature freeze and i should hold off until next cycle
<desrt> pitti: but it's absolutely certainly going to be in by early next cycle
<desrt> if you will go systemd already next cycle and don't want to waste time doing the XDG_RUNTIME_DIR upstart hack in the meantime i could use that as an argument to wait
<mitya57> jbicha: Can you please upload gnome-panel 3.3.91? It fixes half of bug 828392 :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 828392 in gnome-panel "light-themes don't display well in gnome-panel 3+" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828392
<dobey> seb128: i'm going to ping moch to make a rb release, when that side of the globe comes on-line later today, but if he doesn't make a tarball release tonight, do you think it would be better to package a snapshot, or to cherry-pick some fixes into the ubuntu package?
<seb128> dobey, either way, I didn't look at git enough but I would be in favor of snapshot to reduce the delta with the next tarball
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> can we do something about the desktop sponsoring items? there's 22 of them (not only quicklists)
<dobey> seb128: ok. it brings back magnatune plug-in i think, and a few other big changes (like getting rid of most all the gtk_dialog_run usage).
<dobey> ricotz: i guess i should ask you if you have any opinion on it as well? ^^
<seb128> dobey, open a ffe bug I guess
<seb128> dholbach, heya
<dobey> ok
<dholbach> hey seb128
<seb128> dholbach, I will try to have a look but today is GNOME 3.3.91 tarball day so it's likely to not be your lucky day for sponsoring
<dholbach> thanks seb128
<didrocks> seb128: when you get a chance, can you try latest compiz and unity (I just copied them in unity-team/ppa)?
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> seb128: seems that most of RC bugs are fixed, but I still don't get any appmenu showing on pressing alt on Qt app or xul ones
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: I can help you with 3.3.91 btw now
<seb128> didrocks, \o/
<seb128> didrocks, well waiting for tarballs still mostly but that will start soon :p
<didrocks> let's do no-brainer uploads :)
<didrocks> ok ;)
 * didrocks opens the pad
<seb128> didrocks, maybe you can get the gedit ql patch in? It seems mostly good on bugzilla and they already rolled their tarball for this week
<didrocks> seb128: hum, sorry? I don't see it on the gnome ftp ML
<seb128> didrocks, "it"?
<didrocks> gedit
 * Sarvatt will be extremely happy to see https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/942625 fixed in 5.6.0, all macs are hanging in unity when 3 fingers are used on the bcm5974 touchpads and there are bugs all over the place about it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942625 in unity "Unity hangs when touching my touchpad/trackpad" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> didrocks, sorry I was unclear, jbicha did it on friday already, it's just the unity list patch
<didrocks> ah ok :) didn't get any newer than 3.3.5 :)
<didrocks> ok, adding the ql then, I guess it's on the sponsoring list
<seb128> didrocks, bug #938748
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938748 in gedit "Add Unity Quicklist support" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938748
<didrocks> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw
<BigWhale> Why do I always find these potentially useful programs that are unmaintained and broken? :(
<BigWhale> It seems I'll be picking up another thing that barely works and I'll fix it ...
<ockham> anyone feel like reviewing this?
<ockham>  https://code.launchpad.net/~ockham-razor/unity-lens-bliss/distutils/+merge/84702
<didrocks> m4n1sh: around?
<seb128> didrocks, there are some tarballs now if you feel like doing some
<m4n1sh> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> seb128: ok :)
<didrocks> m4n1sh: famous last words? Going to update to newer a-l-m, nothing I should be awared of apart from your email?
<m4n1sh> didrocks: what else do you want to know?
<didrocks> m4n1sh: just checking that anything went badly meanwhile :)
<m4n1sh> ha ha. nothing here
<m4n1sh> brb. dinner
<didrocks> m4n1sh: enjoy :)
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm going to start uploading all the packages that need to change for the new empathy to the ~ubuntu-desktop PPA
<kenvandine> even pidgin will need a rebuild :(
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<seb128> why?
<kenvandine> farstream build dep
<seb128> oh, ok
<kenvandine> so the package rename
 * didrocks knows someone who didn't update the gnome-utils debian/watches :p
<Riddell> wasnae me!
<Riddell> didrocks: how much do you use debian/watches files?
<didrocks> Riddell: I do uscan on debian/ only bzr dir to check the version bump I need to do in debian/changelog
<Riddell> didrocks: how do you know you need to do that?  surely if upstream tells you there's a new version you already don't need to run uscan
<seb128> didrocks, wazza! gnome-screenshot? iz new source with a correct watch!
<didrocks> Riddell: so, you always download manually the tarball for you bzr branch
<didrocks> seb128: ah interesting… in fact, was me :) the parent branch was gnome-utils
<didrocks> and somehow bzr didn't complain
<didrocks> interesting
<seb128> ;-)
 * didrocks rm -rf * and bzr branch a clean new complete seb128's bzr branch :)
<seb128> didrocks, we use full source now, i.e ubuntu:gnome-screenshot
<seb128> did I forgot to drop the vcs from the control?
<didrocks> oh?
<seb128> that I might have done :p
<didrocks> no, I'm just using old branches
<didrocks> didn't try debcheckout
 * didrocks does to check
<seb128> didrocks, I was too lazy to create a project and launchpad wouldn't let me use ~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-screenshot without a project with the same name
<didrocks> seb128: you dropped it :)
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> I thought you changed your mind!
<didrocks> just for less than a minute :)
<seb128> ;-)
 * didrocks apt-get source then
<seb128> dobey, the gsettings key mirco listed on that bug exists
<seb128> dobey, your notify-osd is correctly installed?
<dobey> seb128: it's not incorrectly installed. at least, it's installed as the packaging system installed it. and dconf-editor shows no notify-osd keys in it under com.canonical
<seb128> dobey, gsettings list-recursively com.canonical.notify-osd
<seb128> what does that say?
<seb128>   <schema id="com.canonical.notify-osd" path="/apps/notify-osd/">
<seb128> dobey, I guess it's under apps > notify-osd in the editor
<dobey> seb128: oh, hmm. that does list them
<dobey> oh
<dobey> well that's a bug then i guess
<seb128> right
<seb128> I blame gsettings for have id and path
<seb128> rather than using the id as a path :p
<dobey> but still, notify-osd doesn't have a setting for that key, which does what i want it to do. and for some reason it's not an enum, so i can type any value into the list, even though it won't work. whee
<seb128> dobey, what are you trying to get?
<Saviq> desrt, hey, didrocks pointed me your way with a problem we have in unity-2d tests
<Saviq> desrt, one of our tests relies on a schema being installed
<Saviq> but we'd rather not actually install the package that provides it
<Saviq> so I created a fake schema, compiled it and pointed GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR to the dir
<Saviq> desrt, but that didn't help, not even with GSETTINGS_BACKEND=memory
<Saviq> desrt, it would be great if you'd have an idea how to tackle that
<desrt> Saviq: should have worked...
<desrt> the backend has nothing to do with it, though
<desrt> Saviq: you point the schema dir to the place that has the gschemas.compiled?
<seb128> saviq: did you run glib-compile-schemas on that dir?
<Saviq> seb128, yes
<Saviq> desrt, yes
<desrt> should be working, then
<Saviq> if I go `gsettings list-schemas` then it works
<Saviq> shows the schema
<desrt> sounds working, indeed
<desrt> but g_settings_new() for the same schema fails?
<Saviq> desrt, we're not using those APIs directly, let me try and find out what's our path
<Saviq> desrt, oh it seems you wrote QConf - so yeah, we're using that :)
<desrt> oh.
<dobey> seb128: i want the notifications to only appear on the primary display
<desrt> Saviq: i bet it doesn't look at the environment variable
<desrt> nope... it does
<desrt> it really should be working
<Saviq> desrt, ok so I'd say I'm not setting the env var soon enough
<desrt> https://gitorious.org/dconf-qt/dconf-qt/blobs/master/lib/qconfschema.cpp#line71
<Saviq> desrt, ok let me try something else
<seb128> dobey, isn't that the default mode?
<dobey> seb128: no. as per my bug report, it pops at the far right of all screens
<dobey> and dbarth changed my bug to be a bug about it not popping on the screen with the foucsed window; which just seems like a silly thing to do anyway, to me
<seb128> what, showing notification on the screen you are looking at?
<dobey> seb128: focused window != eye focus
<seb128> dobey, well you have a good chance that you are working on the focussed application so it's a reasonable bet
<seb128> or rather looking at the screen which has the focussed application
<dobey> i very often have something focused on one screen, and am looking at firefox or something on the other screen (and even scrolling the unfocused window)
<dobey> and even when my eye focus is on the right screen, it's usually toward the left of the screen, not the center of it (generally, my eye focus stays near the split between both screens), and the notification is so far away that by the time i notice there is a notification, it is fading away, and i can't read it or even see what it was for
<seb128> dobey, right, I don't argue your usecase it's not valid, I'm just saying the "use the screen which has the focus" is a reasonable default
<seb128> dobey, some user do look at the screen they are working on ;-)
<dobey> i don't think it is a reasonable default, when the rest of unity doesn't do that.
<dobey> the rest of unity is on all screens at all times
<seb128> dobey, should be on all screen by default?
<seb128> yeah, works for me
<dobey> so the notification default should probably be to pop on all screens by default
<seb128> dobey, well it was not at the time notify-osd took that behaviour
<dobey> sure
<seb128> but yeah, since that changed this cycle notify-osd should probably follow
<dobey> well, it doesn't seem to have taken that behavior yet. since it's not the default and i never changed the config :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> you should open a bug about that if there is not one
<dobey> well i made that comment in my bug after dbarth changed it
<dobey> though i don't know why he made it affect unity, since it's all in notify-osd
<seb128> dobey, check with dbarth I guess
<jcastro> Anyone have any insight on bug #924612 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 924612 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in __GI___assert_fail()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924612
<jcastro> specifically if anyone has a clue on things I can do less of to make it not crash. :)
<dobey> jcastro: log in less?
<pitti> seb128: want me to look into the new glib version, or are you on it?
<dobey> :)
<seb128> jcastro, it's not a bug
<seb128> pitti: I'm on it
<seb128> pitti: but thanks ;-)
<pitti> ack
<jcastro> seb128: Aww man, I was hoping it was a GTK boog
<seb128> pitti: they have new g-i tarballs
<pitti> seb128: oohh, finally
 * pitti grabs in pad
<seb128> pitti: if you want to do those
<dobey> seb128: anyway, i just filed #947339 for the gsettings schema bug. :)
<seb128> dobey, thanks
<didrocks> have a good night
<Saviq> desrt, take a look here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/870263/
<Saviq> desrt, do you recognize where the "Settings schema 'com.canonical.Unity' is not installed" message comes from?
<desrt> Saviq: why are you root?
<Saviq> desrt, that's pbuilder
<desrt> okay
<desrt> you will definitely need to use the memory backend in this case
<desrt> because you don't have a dbus
<desrt> but qconf doesn't have backends
<desrt> so you're screwed :)
<desrt> i think you can't do what you're trying to do, basically
<desrt> unless you whip up a fake dbus
<Saviq> desrt, but then I'd have to launch the dconf backend with GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR, right?
<desrt> yes
<Saviq> desrt, ok thanks, will work off of that
<dbarth> dobey: because affecting unity is our way to track that along with the main unity release
<dbarth> dobey: otherwise, it all goes into /dev/null
<dobey> that is confusing
<dbarth> dobey: and as for the focus, i'll clarify with john tomorrow
<dobey> ok
<dbarth> dobey: for you, but not for the people who have to release it ;)
<dbarth> whether it should be window focus or just mouse focus
<dbarth> i guess the former
<dobey> i don't want it to be any focus. and the default should be all screens i guess
<dbarth> so a patch to determine which monitor holds the focused window would be nice if you know how to do that quickly
<dobey> that's easy to do, and afaict, notify-osd already does that, it just isn't the default
<dobey> indeed
<dobey> just tested it, and it will pop up on the screen where the window is focused
<ronoc> mvo - ping ?
<ronoc> that signal on the package kit interface has changed
<ronoc> by the looks of things
<ronoc> so now it's restartschedule instead of restartscheduled ?
<ronoc> is this correct ?
<ronoc> i.e. i don't want to push a release with this small change if it is to be reverted
<micahg> seb128: your glib changelog mentions pcre 8.30, but precise only has 8.12
<seb128> micahg, I'm just copying the upstream NEWS
<seb128> micahg, that's the pcre copy in the glib source
<micahg> seb128: right, just wanted to make sure that we weren't expecting anything from it :)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> has anyone else experienced lost button press/release events in precise?
<dobey> like, sometimes i will click on the send/recv icon in the evolution toolbar, and it will press, but not pop back up (like it stays pressed in), and thus not actually check for new mail, but it doesn't have a mouse grab, and i can click on other windows/applications just fine
<seb128> dobey, I noticed that a few times in the control center breadcumb while doing debugging
<dobey> seb128: i wonder if it's a gtk+ issue, or something one of the unity things is doing that breaks it
<seb128> dobey, not sure either
<mvo> glatzor: <ronoc> that signal on the package kit interface has changed. so now it's restartschedule instead of restartscheduled ? <- did you see that?
<nessita> hello everyone! quick questions, would anyone know if changing a string from using "old" python string formatting to new style triggers a retranslation of the string? an example: going from "Hello %(world)s" to "Hello {world}"
<dobey> nessita: yes
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<seb128> jbicha, hey
<seb128> jbicha, is there any reason you stopped using the pad?
<jbicha> seb128: no, except I wasn't going to do many uploads until tonight
<seb128> jbicha, well I noticed you ignored my gedit comment on friday and uploaded ghex while it was in the "to claim"
<seb128> jbicha, so I was wondering ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: oh, I thought the gedit quicklist was waiting on upstream
<jbicha> I also didn't expect the pad to say anything over the weekend so I didn't look
<seb128> jbicha, sort of, it seemed on good enough track for it and since they already rolled their tarball for this week
<seb128> jbicha, no worry ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, I just wanted to make sure you didn't ignore it for good because I'm working on some updates :p
<jbicha> yeah I generally keep an eye on it when gnome has a big release day
<seb128> jbicha, ok, great ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, how are you btw? ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, did you talk to pitti about updating gnome-keyring yet?
<seb128> we should do that this week if at all
<seb128> since gnome-shell seems to depend on that as well now
<jbicha> seb128: not yet, he's gone for today right? I think it just needs a ffe now
<seb128> jbicha, yes
<ricotz> seb128, dobey, hi, i am all in favor for a git snapshot of rhythmbox if there is no release planned
<seb128> ricotz, hey, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, "just", I emailed upstream a few weeks ago and he said most work in this cycle was gnome-shell integration work
<seb128> jbicha, he also said that "fallback" didn't get that much testing
<ricotz> seb128, if you want to pick it up a tarball there is one from today in my ppa
<seb128> jbicha, which is not very encouraging when that's what we use for our default desktop experience ;-)
<seb128> ricotz, I will let dobey deal with it but thanks
<dobey> ricotz: hey, thanks.
<ricotz> seb128, alright
<ricotz> dobey, go for it then
<jbicha> seb128: I'll push the gnome-keyring stuff to the desktop ppa then?
<seb128> jbicha, no, please not, get pitti to ffe ack it first
<seb128> the desktop ppa is stuff that are aiming at landing this cycle
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, i guess you are running the new gnome-keyring packages?
<seb128> we shouldn't put stuff that might get ffe nacked there
<dobey> ricotz: yeah, i'm just waiting for moch to come on-line, and reply about making a tarball
<ricotz> dobey, he is online
<glatzor> mvo, ronoc what is the excat problem?
<dobey> ricotz: he's connected, but i suppose inactive, as he hasn't replied
<seb128> glatzor, mvo: the issue is indicator-session not picking the "need to restart"
<ricotz> dobey, ah, i see
<seb128> glatzor, mvo: seems like ronoc debugged it today and figured that the signal changed since he wrote the code earlier in the cycle
<dobey> ricotz: it's only 6 am there still :)
<ricotz> dobey, ok, so he still needs some time ;)
<glatzor> seb128, mvo I am not aware of a change. it must have been a typo in indicator. the indicator is still not using the pk glib client?
<jbicha> ricotz: yes, gnome-keyring seems fine here
<seb128> glatzor, it is, see https://code.launchpad.net/~cjcurran/indicator-session/migrate-to-new-apt-api/+merge/92088
<seb128> glatzor, that's what got merged
<seb128> glatzor, it has a + else if (g_strcmp0(signal_name, "RestartScheduled") == 0) {
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, i was holding them back for now
<jbicha> ricotz: please try them out :)
<ricotz> jbicha, i like to, but i am already dealing with other problems and dont wont to risk to loose the gpg-agent
<ricotz> i will give them a try later this week
<ricotz> seb128, which reminds be careful when there is a gtk3 tarball ;)
<seb128> ricotz, still breaking scrolling?
<ricotz> yes, pretty much
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> ricotz, even current trunk?
<seb128> ricotz, where,in which way?
<ricotz> although my snapshot is 10hours old
<ricotz> seb128, no way to properly use the scrollwhell
<ricotz> surprisingly it works in gedit
<ricotz> hardly in nautilus
<ricotz> not working in gnome-terminal
<seb128> ricotz, is there a bug upstream? did you mention it on the gtk channel?
<ricotz> seb128, i guess one could turn off the xi2.2 support which might make it work
<ricotz> seb128, i mentioned it on the weekend to mclasen and he confirmed it
<ricotz> i dont know if there is a report
<seb128> ricotz, ok, let's hope they will fix it for the release
<seb128> ricotz, did you try today? there was some commit yesterday like http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=ab87579e3f7c63ab7b48b535c0aaae959b47882b
<seb128> ricotz, or http://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=3dd5e88c07f659d66ee0f7305a96b51b7fe1072d
<ricotz> 19 hours	gdk: Remove an unused enumeration
<ricotz> (this is a snapshot base ^  -- https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing/+sourcepub/2288187/+listing-archive-extra)
<thumper> morning
<dupondje> Are there plans to integrate thunderbird calendar into gnome? Cause now it still connects to evolution
<micahg> dupondje: not this cycle AFAIK
<seb128> good evening
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-06
<thumper> how do I find out what my "compose" key is?
<thumper> programatically hopefully
<bryceh> thumper, you mean, apart from looking in the advanced keyboard layout settings dialog?
<thumper> bryceh: yeah
<thumper> I know that it is bound to AltGr on my keyboard
<thumper> but I'm trying to write an automated test
<thumper> also
<thumper> as far as X is concerned
<thumper> my AltGr isn't Alt_R
<thumper> it is a multikey
<bryceh> thumper, good question.  I've assumed it's stored in gconf, but haven't ever looked for it
<thumper> bryceh: where is the advanced keyboard layout settings dialog?
<thumper> nm
<thumper> found it
<bryceh> settings panel > keyboard > layout settings > options
 * thumper nods
<bryceh> rather buried
<RAOF> thumper: You should be able to do that with xmodmap or somesuch, I think?
<thumper> RAOF: got any more specific ways?  I've not used xmodmap before
<RAOF> xmodmap -pk | grep -i multi_key
<RAOF> Alternatively, if you've got a Display * and you want to learn more about the joy that is XKB, XkbGetMap appears to be your winner.
<RAOF> thumper: Also, multi_key is X's nomenclature for the compose key.
<thumper> RAOF: ah, ok
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jbicha: I'm not opposed to the new keyring version, I just haven't tested it at all; there's quite some code changes in there
<pitti> jbicha: and I haven't checked for API and behavioural changes
<jbicha> quicklist capitalization is a bit inconsistent, I think sentence case is the standard but someone else should take a look at my change to gedit
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you?
<pitti> quite fine, thank you! how about you?
<didrocks> pitti: I'm fine as well, thanks ;)
<RAOF> Bah!  That bug where <alt><right> would bring up the alt-tab switcher is back in the unity-team PPA.
<ricotz> good morning, could someone look at this last glib change http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/glib/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/patches/61_glib-compile-schemas-path.patch -- gdbu-codegen is actually located in /usr/bin
<didrocks> RAOF: back?
<didrocks> RAOF: it has been fixed yesterday
 * didrocks looks again at trunk
<RAOF> It was fixed in the archive...
 * RAOF may be out of date, though.
<didrocks> RAOF: did you upgrade today? (there is no new revisions)
<didrocks> meaning as well that remaining release critical bockers aren't fixed :/
<didrocks> RAOF: rev 2048
<RAOF> I'm not sure if I upgraded today or not.
<didrocks> apt-cache policy unity ?
<RAOF> bzr2047.  So that's fixed in the update.
<didrocks> phew
<didrocks> don't do that ever ever again! I have enough load of bad news from them everyday :)
<RAOF> ...need to get 764MB of updates...
<RAOF> Garghl.  Stupid autotools, nodist_xfixes_barrier_SOURCES != nodist_xfixes_barriers_SOURCES.  Would a sensible error message *really* be too much to ask for?
<didrocks> pitti: oh btw, meeting reminder day! :)
<pitti> didrocks: merci!
<Sweetshark> moin!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
 * Sweetshark is sorting in duplicates again.
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark
<Sweetshark> didrocks: hey, so I heard people are reporting unitys intended behaviour as a bug?
<Amoz> well halo thar
<didrocks> Sweetshark: well, it's really not quite clear from the bug report, isn't it? :)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: when you hover the panel with a libro maximized, you have the buttons as well?
<Amoz> any updates on the shell 3.4 testing? :)
<didrocks> pitti: argh, was about to do gnome-icon-theme :)
<pitti> didrocks: ok, then please do
<didrocks> pitti: ok, for once I have some times to do some GNOME updates ;)
<pitti> didrocks: -symbolic, too?
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<pitti> didrocks: I'll merge ibus then
<didrocks> good luck :)
<didrocks> pitti: ah, -symbolic is in sync from debian, maybe you want to upload to experimental + sync?
<pitti> we could do that, yes
<pitti> but then we should also update g-i-t
<pitti> (in Debian)
<didrocks> hum, as you wish then :)
<pitti> didrocks: for now, I think it's a bit far ahead in Debian
<pitti> we barely got the new glib
<didrocks> pitti: ok, let's upload to ubuntu directly for now then
<didrocks> ah ahead
<didrocks> ok, let's wait for syncing for -symbolic maybe
<Sweetshark> didrocks: with libo maximized it works
<didrocks> Sweetshark: ok, let's wait on the bug report then
<Sweetshark> didrocks: with LibreOffice in fullscreen mode it doesnt and it shouldnt
<didrocks> indeed
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, this isn't good. i can't configure both of my displays to be on this morning
<ronoc> mvo - ping ?
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, et toi? :)
<seb128> un peu fatigué mais ca va sinon
<didrocks> travaillé tard, non?
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, jbicha: thanks for doing updates!
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, until 1am, wanted to get the new gtk out
<seb128> but I got it in the ppa after all, it's a bit buggy
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> pitti, no need of meeting reminder reminder today I see!
<pitti> seb128: didrocks already reminded me
<seb128> pitti, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/canonical-desktop-team-precise-fixes-report.html
<seb128> pitti, so we tie again!
 * pitti ^5s seb128
<chrisccoulson> who broke multimonitor in precise? ;)
<pitti> it would be nice if we could tie at precise release time
<pitti> chrisccoulson: broken how? seems to work here
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i can't get both screens to switch on. i just get an obscure error from the display panel
<chrisccoulson> and now i've managed to get unity to think both screens are on
<chrisccoulson> and all my windows are appearing on the screen that i can't see
<seb128> chrisccoulson, was there any xorg or unity change recently?
<chrisccoulson> not sure
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I blame hardware and your dock station :p
<chrisccoulson> 1 second, i'm going to have to log out again
<chrisccoulson> this must be about the 7th time already in 15 minutes ;)
<seb128> I had weird cases where I had to power off my laptop to "fix" ports detection
 * pitti notes that "tig_ER" is a funny name for a locale
<seb128> pitti, is that really a locale?!
<chrisccoulson> ok, it's definitely completely broken here :(
<pitti> seb128: yes, just spotted it when running langpack-locale's tests
<seb128> didrocks, gnome-icon-theme-symbolic (didrocks) -> let's wait on debian to sync it?
<seb128> didrocks, I think we can wait after precise if we do that :p or ping pitti to do the update in Debian...
<didrocks> seb128: pitti told me that debian was ahead of us?
<pitti> seb128: we quickly mentioned it, but if we update it in debian, we should update g-i-t in experimental, too
<pitti> certianly doable
<pitti> didrocks: err, no?
<pitti> I meant that starting to update gnome packages to 3.4 sounds a bit early for Debian at this point
<pitti> we just barely got a newer glib
<didrocks> 09:37:18         pitti | didrocks: for now, I think it's a bit far ahead in Debian
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> ok, I understood the opposite
<didrocks> will do then :)
<pitti> sorry for the confusion
<didrocks> no, *I*'m sorry for it :)
<pitti> seb128: "Tigre" in Eritrea
<didrocks> ok, gedit crashes on closing
<seb128> pitti, learning every day ;-)
<pitti> seb128: it does sound like there could be a few tigers there, though :)
<didrocks> not sure how much jbicha tried it
<seb128> didrocks, .6?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah
<seb128> didrocks, by experience those are often due to plugins, maybe you use one that he doesn't?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, I think I have quite a stock config
<seb128> let me upgrad
<didrocks> seb128: it's in the vcs still
<didrocks> because he wanted to check the quicklist changed (see the pad)
<seb128> oh ok
<mvo> ronoc: pong
<ronoc> mvo, hey
<ronoc> mvo, so i noticed yesterday that the RestartSchedule'd' signal has been renamed
<ronoc> to RestartSchedule()
<ronoc> on the packagekit interface
<ronoc> is this to stay that way
<ronoc> the i-session will of course not be sensitive to such signals if it's matching against the wrong string
<seb128> ronoc, hey
<seb128> ronoc, glatzor seemed to say it didn't yesterday, are you sure you didn't typoed it in your commit?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: hmmm, the plot thickens ..
<ronoc> seb128, am maybe i did, i thought it did work previously
<didrocks> Sweetshark: what do you mean?
<ronoc> i will change it back now to 'RestartSchedule'
<seb128> ronoc, thanks
<pitti> tkamppeter_: do you have an opinion on the patch in debian bug 662660 ?
<ubot2`> Debian bug 662660 in cups-filters "cups-filters: Please drop ttf-freefonts and use fontconfig to find the best-matching similar font" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/662660
<pitti> tkamppeter_: seems upstreamable to me
<Sweetshark> didrocks: LibreOffice is doing fine. lo-menubar is acting up.
<Sweetshark> didrocks: see bug 884523, bug 945317. the second one is esp. interesting as it is 2d only.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 884523 in unity-2d "after oct 31 update, libreoffice can't detach from global menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884523
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 945317 in unity-2d "menubar doesn't show in unity2d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945317
<didrocks> Sweetshark: please ping the 2d guys on #ubuntu-unity then
<didrocks> for #1, seems to be an extension issue
<Saviq> didrocks, did you encounter "#error "Only <glib.h> can be included directly.""?
<Saviq> didrocks, Hud.h includes <glib/gvariant.h>
<pitti> seb128: hm, did we decide to keep libgnomekbd at 3.2, or has there just not been a 3.3.x release yet?
<seb128> pitti, the second
<pitti> seb128: grabbing then; also, want me to do nautilus, or do you want to?
 * pitti grabs gnome-themes-standard, too
<seb128> pitti, as noted on the pad it's done in the vcs but blocked on gtk to be uploaded
<seb128> pitti, gtk breaks mouse whell scrolling
<pitti> seb128: ah sorry, missed that
<seb128> which is rather annoying for users
<pitti> indeed
<seb128> so I keep it in the ppa until that's sorted
<didrocks> Saviq: I think you need to include glib.h before including glib/gvariant.h
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, sounds like it, but it's in UnityCore/Hud.h
<didrocks> Saviq: try on your side, before including Hud.h to include glib.h directly
<Saviq> didrocks, yup, doing that
<tkamppeter> pitti, for me it looks OK. What is missing is the aprropriate portion for ./configure. Especially there one could perhaps even make the build dependency on fontconfig optional, so that a packager or a user can decide whether he wants the fontconfig bits (we want them).
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, it already build-deps on fontconfig-dev, so I had assumed it already uses it anyway
<tkamppeter> pitti, then perhaps another componant uses fontconfig.
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, I think it was a workaround for the new poppler
<pitti> tkamppeter: I want to upload cups-filters to D/U today, do you still have anything for this?
<tkamppeter> pitti, then I will add that patch upstream and make a new upstream release and prepare a package on the BZR for you to upload.
<tkamppeter> pitti, but now I remember that I am still waiting for a pdftopdf fix from larsu.
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, it's not that urgent (the fontconfig patch)
<pitti> tkamppeter: but if you want to, sure
<tkamppeter> pitti, pdftoopvp seems to use fontconfig, therefore ./configure already checks for it.
<pitti> meh, the i386 CD is again oversized -- stop bloating!
<pitti> added python-paramiko, libo grew a bit
<pitti> ah, duplicity pulls in paramiko now
<pitti> TheMuso: do you want to handle the atk1.0 update to 3.3.91?
<Saviq> didrocks, the hack you did for unity-merger doesn't seem to work
<didrocks> Saviq: argh, it doesn't install unity-common?
<didrocks> Saviq: I need to test it myself, will do shortly
<Saviq> didrocks, the dir isn't there in time for B
<Saviq> s/B/D/
<Saviq> scripts
<didrocks> ah, crap :/
<didrocks> need to check if the .dsc is there then
<didrocks> will have a look lalter
<Saviq> didrocks, I'll check out things and let you know
<didrocks> and a nice kernel panic for me :(
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you solve your monitor issues?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not yet. i'm on just one screen :(
<Saviq> didrocks, "/var/cache/pbuilder/precise-amd64/result/unity-2d_5.4.0-0ubuntu1.dsc" is there
<didrocks> Saviq: well, I'm alreay in the chroot, so I need to look here
<Saviq> didrocks, that's the chroot
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, but you have as well all the other packages, isn't?
<Saviq> didrocks, I dropped to shell in D10specifitests
<Saviq> didrocks, that's the only .dsc, though
<didrocks> ah interesting then :)
<didrocks> ok, will use that then
<didrocks> can you give it a try?
<didrocks> with -f
<Saviq> didrocks, but I didn't build anything else there
<Saviq> didrocks, so there might be more .dsc if you build other things, no?
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> Saviq: nothing in /tmp/buildd ?
<Saviq> didrocks, empty
<didrocks> hum…
<didrocks> need to give a deeper look, not now though :(
<Saviq> didrocks, `find -name *unity-2d* /` only gave me the /var/cache :/
<Saviq> didrocks, that's fine, just wanted to let you know what I found
<chrisccoulson> seb128, hmmm, so, deleting my monitor.xml "fixes" it ;)
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> was it corrupted?
<seb128> the xrandr code didn't change recently I think
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, there's a couple of strange configurations in there actually
<chrisccoulson> those 2 are weird: http://paste.ubuntu.com/871264/
<seb128> yeah, I get chrisccoulson to do desktop debugging for the second time this week \o/ :p
<chrisccoulson> seeing as i have no VGA, and one of them has no settings for the laptop panel, which is what i couldn't get to switch on
<seb128> weird
<seb128> the question is to know how you landed with that config...
<chrisccoulson> not sure :)
<seb128> did you use the capplet recently?
<seb128> or cycle using the hotkey?
<chrisccoulson> i haven't used either of those for a while
<chrisccoulson> but i did dock with my lid closed this morning, which i don't normally do
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<ricotz> seb128, did my message about glib reach you somehow?
<seb128> ricotz, no
<ricotz> gdbus-codegen is located in /usr/bin
<ricotz> not in /usr/lib/...
<seb128> oh, so the .pc is wrong?
<ricotz> no the patch is wrong ;)
<seb128> well, the patch to the .pc
<seb128> so the .pc in result
<ricotz> yeah
<seb128> gotcha, I didn't look hard, I though it was similar to the other binaries
<seb128> shouldn't it be installed in the same dir than the others?
<ricotz> hmm, not sure
<seb128> ricotz, I will fix it in the next upload, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, is anything using the .pc to get the gdbus command?
<seb128> pitti, there? how did you "  import 1.1.4.is.1.1.3-0ubuntu1 upload: Revert to 1.1.3 until we can figure out proper solution to bug 944736
<seb128> "
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944736 in lightdm "Fails to load any session" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944736
<ricotz> seb128, ok, dont know, but if so it will break
<seb128> in lightdm?
<pitti> seb128: I grabbed the debdiff from LP and applied it
<seb128> pitti, ok
<pitti> seb128: so that commit could just be reverted before upgrading to the new version (except changelog)
<ricotz> pitti, hi
<pitti> ricotz: hallo, wie gehts?
<seb128> pitti, right, I tried to bzr merge-upstream but it's making my life miserable
<seb128> pitti, tons of conflicts, I tried to resolve --take-other
<seb128>  198 files changed, 11371 insertions(+), 12080 deletions(-)
<seb128> in the diff.gz
<pitti> seb128: right, I think you need to revert that reversion before
<seb128> pitti, I will try to reverse that commit and then merge-upstream
<pitti> seb128: want me to have a look?
<pitti> ah, or that
<seb128> pitti, no, that's fine
<seb128> pitti, I've everything locally
<ricotz> pitti, gut, danke, und selbst?
<seb128> pitti, I just tried other approchs but failed
<pitti> ricotz: prima
<ricotz> pitti, there migth be some new LO ppa builds this week ;)
<ricotz> pitti, lucid worked fine without cheating
<pitti> nice
<ricotz> (it only used 21gb for amd64)
<ronoc> mvo, that 'RestartSchedule' bug is not being triggered
<ronoc> mvo, what package should i point the relevant bug to
<ricotz> seb128, do you check gtk yet?
<mvo> ronoc: aptdaemon please
<ronoc> cool
<seb128> ricotz, it's in the desktop team ppa, I still have the mouse whell scrolling issues your mentioned
<seb128> ricotz, did you talk to mclasen about it?
<ricotz> seb128, no yet, feel free to do so
<seb128> ricotz, I plan to ;-) would have been useful before the release though :-(
<ronoc> mvo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+bug/942104
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 942104 in indicator-session "the indicator stopped turning red on restart required" [High,New]
<ricotz> seb128, i was asking him about the libxi dependency which isnt working for the patched one in oneiric
<ricotz> seb128, as i said yesterday, disabling the xi2.2 might help
<ricotz> *support
<seb128> ricotz, well, ideally we want both
<seb128> xi2.2 and mouse whell
<seb128> I will talk to mclasen
<ricotz> right, i am not sure gtk is blocking something already
<ricotz> so this would be an option
<seb128> only nautilus
<seb128> which has 3 commits, 2 coming from Ubuntu (fixes from mterry) we have and one to fix scrolling with the new gtk
<mvo> ronoc: ta
<ricotz> seb128, i see
<pitti> seb128: lightdm happier now?
<seb128> pitti, yes, I got it sorted, thanks
<seb128> pitti, I still don't understand bzr resolve --take-other was not working
<seb128> but after reverting your commit it's working
<pitti> good
<tkamppeter> pitti, larsu has found the cause of the N-up problem of pdftopdf and will work on it this afternonn. cups-filters will most probably ready for its next upload tomorrow in the morning.
<pitti> tkamppeter: nice, that sounds fine
<gema> rickspencer3: are you there?
<gema> rickspencer3: we have a bug that needs to be fixed to unblock software center testing and it is not getting enough attention, bug 937119
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 937119 in unity "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_foreach()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937119
<gema> rickspencer3: any help from you to get some traction on this issue much appreciated
<lenios> hi there
<lenios> asked in -devel but heard it might be better to ask here: how would you recommend overriding a setting set in a /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/*.gschema.override file? (for example org.gnome.desktop.background)
<tkamppeter> pitti, I tried the patch from http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=662660. I uninstalled ttf-freefont (with --force-depends). The job completes (does not error out and gets removed from the queue) but the output is unreadable.
<ubot2`> Debian bug 662660 in cups-filters "cups-filters: Please drop ttf-freefonts and use fontconfig to find the best-matching similar font" [Wishlist,Open]
<didrocks> gema: that would be nice that 1. you state that earlier 2. pinged the upstream first (the unity team) 3. try to ping the maintainer in ubuntu before (me)
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have also tried to remove the links in /usr/share/cups/fonts/ and it still gives the bad printout.
<didrocks> gema: I have a priority list where I put items for the upstream list when people ask first
<chrisccoulson_> fantastic. we have a power cut
<chrisccoulson_> for probably the first time since i've lived here!
<didrocks> rickspencer3: FYI ^
<gema> didrocks: we had someone from unity there saying they cannot reproduce
<gema> didrocks: but now that I know you are the contact person, will do in the future
<gema> didrocks: do you think you can have that at least looked at at some point soonish?
<didrocks> gema: he didn't tell that, he told the stacktrace wasn't helpful
<gema> didrocks: he has the code to reproduce the problem
<didrocks> gema: yeah, I'm putting it on the priority list with a high version
<gema> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> priority*
<gema> rickspencer3: forget about it, found the man I needed to find :)
<didrocks> gema: we will have hopefully a new unity release tomorrow, once the release critical will be fixed
<didrocks> (this won't contain this fix though)
<didrocks> but I'll ensure they get it fixed then
<didrocks> and will backport in the package
<gema> didrocks: fair enough, as long as it is on your radar for beta 2 I am happy
<didrocks> gema: ok, thanks :)
<gema> didrocks: dave is having trouble testing software centre due to it, so it is in everyone's benefit to have it fixed as soon as we can
<gema> didrocks: sorry for the misunderstanding!
<didrocks> gema: no worry, I'll keep you posted
<gema> didrocks: thanks a lot
<didrocks> gema: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuMtju1x8UoEdDNCT1U5MlVodjIwNGJPdnU5YVltVmc#gid=1 is the priority list
<gema> didrocks: cool, I will bookmark it
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, thanks for trying
<tkamppeter> pitti, so as it is I will not take the patch upstream, it needs some more work.
<pitti> tkamppeter: CC'ed you on my reply
<pitti> tkamppeter: right
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks.
<pitti> seb128: meh, gconf renamed its library?
<pitti> libgconf2-4 -> libgconf-2-4 apparently
<pitti> just saw it in binNEW
<seb128> pitti, dunno, talk to slangasek, I saw he merged the multiarch debian version
<seb128> but I didn't look into details, I guess they did
<seb128> http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gconf/news/20120226T133315Z.html
<pitti> *shrug*, ok
<seb128>      + Rename libgconf2-4 to libgconf-2-4, make it MA: same.
<seb128>      + Make libgconf2-4 a dummy MA: same package depending on both too.
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128> yeah for useless renames...
<pitti> silly LP exception in the amd64 retracer, restarting..
<pitti> doctor appointment, bbl
<jbicha> good morning
<jbicha> so why does Design not like sentence case any more? "Lock to launcher" seems a pretty strong counter-example
<jbicha> but then again, it's just terribly inconsistent, "Empty Trash", "New Terminal", Nautilus' "Open a new window"
<seb128> jbicha, hey, how are you?
<jbicha> I want to follow up on the Design mailing list but I'm curious who made the decision for Design this time
<seb128> jbicha, it's a bit complicated, HIG, GNOME, etc use "New Tab"
<seb128> design whant "New tab"
<seb128> style
<seb128> I told John it was a bit idea since that inconsistent with GNOME etc
<seb128> but he says our design guideline suggest only the start of sentence to be capital cased
<seb128> so our options are to follow GNOME or to patch everything out
<seb128> I told him we should take the easiest path and follow GNOME style for the lts
<seb128> then discuss it at UDS
<seb128> jbicha, does it make sense?
<jbicha> seb128: ok, but that decision needs to be announced or something with all the quicklist activity going on
<ogra_> tsk, capitalized letters are so overrated, we should drop the first letter capitalization too
<ogra_> for consistency
<seb128> jbicha, it was?
<jbicha> seb128: where?
<seb128> jbicha, the unity list wiki recommend capitalized style and mhall went through the merge request with updated instructions
<seb128> jbicha, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<seb128> jbicha, "a Name=, which is the entry as it's displayed which should be in title case. "
<seb128> the example as well
<seb128> Name=Take a Screenshot of the Current Window
<jbicha> seb128: ok, fair enough, the screenshot on that page needs updating though
<seb128> right
<jbicha> thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> jbicha, sorry for the mess
<seb128> jbicha, it's still not clear what is best to me, design recommendation and what they use is conflicting with what we used until now and GNOME is doing
<seb128> so either way it's going to be work
<seb128> jbicha, do you have an opinion on what is best as an english speaker? ;-)
<jbicha> I don't think there's a clear best, title case is traditional, but for a good counter-example, the new GNOME help uses sentence case for titles
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> jbicha, do you know if GNOME has any guideline or preference for their list if they plan to it for shell?
<jbicha> seb128: except for help, they seem to still use title case everywhere
<seb128> jbicha, ok, we will stay on that for this cycle
<jbicha> oh and I do get an apport crash popup when I close gedit 3.3.6 here
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, didrocks was mentioning that this morning
<seb128> jbicha, he didn't upload because of it
 * pitti retries control-center amd64 build
<desrt> pitti: hello.
<desrt> off the phone? :)
<pitti> hey desrt
<pitti> heh, yes
<seb128> pitti, I'm about to update control-center so probably no need to retry old builds
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> so i was noticing that the latest precise doesn't do XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<desrt> even though i've been telling for over a year that it is really necessary to support this
<desrt> meanwhile, i have some patches waiting on bugzilla for improving NFS support that depend very heavily on this functionality
<pitti> right, it's something systemd specific
<pitti> so we might get it next cycle
<desrt> pitti: you told me some time ago that it could probably be implemented in consolekit or so
<pitti> but I don't really see us crowbaring this into CK at this point :(
<pitti> desrt: right, just nobody found the time to do it, and so far it's not a mandatory feature
<desrt> pitti: you didn't really have any lack of advance warning... :/
<desrt> pitti: well... dconf-on-nfs on ubuntu is already somewhat broken
<desrt> but it's about to get worse
<desrt> anyway... i agree that it's no time to hack it in at this point
<pitti> we can get something like /var/run/user/ relatively quick, but it won't have all the required properties
<desrt> so i'm going to hold off on accepting the patch until next cycle
<pitti> in particular, cleaning it up when the user logs out sounds a bit racy
<desrt> but you really really need to promise to do XDG_RUNTIME_DIR next cycle :p
<pitti> that needs some actual CK support
<desrt> (one way or another)
<chrisccoulson_> we're switching to systemd, aren't we?
<chrisccoulson_> ;)
 * pitti assigns bug 894391 to himself
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 894391 in consolekit "support $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894391
<desrt> chrisccoulson: that would certainly be the easiest way :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we as desktop are over those level :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no sure what foundation is doing ;-)
 * desrt doesn't really care about the mechanism -- only the interface
<seb128> but I'm for sure not putting my hands on init stuff
<seb128> whatever they want ;-)
<seb128> I like my system to boot though
<seb128> so I'm not looking forward an init system change if there is one
<mdeslaur> seb128: what, you don't want to be converting init scripts to systemd and fixing boot races full time for the next 4 releases?
<seb128> mdeslaur, exactly what I'm not looking for indeed!
<mdeslaur> hehe
<seb128> I remember how many years it took us to get sound working again, please let my init alone ;-)
<mdeslaur> +1
<desrt> mdeslaur: going to sign the anti-lennart petition? :)
<desrt> "first he broke my sound... then he broke my init..."
<ogra_> there is a petition ?
<desrt> ya
<desrt> it's hilarious
 * ogra_ looks for his pen
<chrisccoulson> i was just about to say that it sounds like we're suggesting that everything lennart writes is unreliable ;)
<desrt> http://www.change.org/petitions/lennart-poettering-stop-writing-useless-programs-systemd-journal
<desrt> 235 people signed it
<chrisccoulson> hah
<ogra_> lol
<mdeslaur> desrt: ha! awesome :)
<pitti> mterry: good morning
<mterry> pitti, hi!
<pitti> mterry: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/duplicity/0.6.18-0ubuntu1 -> how much does this need paramiko? It's a very large package (0.8 MB)
<mterry> pitti, needs it for ssh.  We can't drop python-pexpect due to the switch?
<mterry> (not for ssh as used by deja-dup though)
<mterry> (so we could drop it to a suggests without a big loss of functionality for desktop users)
<pitti> mterry: no, hplip and checkbox also need it (and it's smaller, too)
<mterry> ah right
<pitti> mterry: just trying to see what we can remove again, as the CDs once again are oversized :/
<mterry> pitti, ah in that case, I can drop it to a recommends
<mterry> i mean a suggests
<seb128> pitti, we will not win  the space back from langpacks base update at release?
<pitti> mterry: so it either calls the ssh binary through pexpect or uses paramiko to do it via a library?
<pitti> seb128: first, the update packs are empty, and second, not on the live system
<seb128> pitti, did we drop ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk yet?
<pitti> only on alternates (but they have no problem)
<pitti> seb128: I dropped it in the seeds, yes; let me check if we have -meta rebuilt
<pitti> Task: ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-usb, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-usb
<pitti> aah
 * pitti rebuilds
<pitti> seb128: we'll add u1-installer instead
<pitti> anyway, rebuilding meta, and then let's see what tomorrow's image does
<mterry> pitti, no it can't use pexpect anymore.  But it has its own baked in ssh backend that uses paramiko or it has a GIO backend which can be used for all the non-cloud protocols, which is what Deja Dup does
<pitti> mterry: hm, dropping ssh support would be a shame
<mterry> pitti, well, users and Deja Dup can just use the GIO ssh backend for it
<pitti> oh, if that works, sure
<mterry> pitti, yeah.  Deja Dup users would never notice.  Only users of the commandline, who would have to add --gio to their command line
<mterry> Or install python-paramiko
<pitti> so, dropping u1-control-panel-gtk will save us *gasp* 80 kB
<seb128> :-(
<desrt> how is CD space this cycle, anyway?
<pitti> desrt: we were within limits for beta-1
<pitti> after much squeezing :)
 * desrt doesn't get what took up all the extra space
<desrt> we dropped mono for crying out loud
<pitti> desrt: that was only 6 MB or so
<pitti> current mono is split up rather well
<pitti> desrt: and we added python 3, and firefox/tbird grew quite a bit
<desrt> so what filled the 56MB?
<desrt> ah
<pitti> we dropped py3 again, and tbird/ffox shrank by 1 MB again
<desrt> so chrisccoulson's fault, mostly
<pitti> the kernel/firmware also grew quite a bit
<desrt> that makes sense
<desrt> that's something that is going to be more complicated soon
<pitti> no, not really
<chrisccoulson> i was hoping they would shrink by a bit more than that :(
<pitti> next cycle we get a 750 MB limit, and it'll grow
<desrt> no linux-weird-storage-drivers-modules package?
<pitti> i. e. sabdfl said we'd do USB images
<desrt> ya... to be honest, burning to a CD is something that i stopped doing a while ago anyway
<desrt> quite a shame, though
<pitti> yeah, same here
<desrt> just as we have this cool new technology for an image file that boots from USB and also CD...
<desrt> we remove the ability to burn it to a CD :p
<desrt> i guess people may still use DVD
<pitti> desrt: that wasn't the main concern
<pitti> you can use a DVD
<pitti> the main concerns are (1) every extra 50 MB will lose you so many people who can't download it any more due to slow bandwidth
<jbicha> pitti: I thought next cycle would be 800 MB ;) or is it "use or lose"? :(
<pitti> and (2) it removes the pressure for not piling up too much cruft
<pitti> jbicha: or 800, don't remember
<pitti> but in principle we'll go towards 1 GB
<desrt> pitti: the good news is the decrease in software complexity from not having to do more and more dirty hacks to save 1MB here and there
<desrt> pitti: and the users you lose because of buggy behaviour due to that
<pitti> desrt: I'm not sure whether putting more and more libraries and runtimes on your system counts as "decreased complexity"
<pitti> desrt: py2, py3, gtk2, gtk3, its C#, C++, python and perhaps gs bindings, Erlang
<pitti> we had images like that
<desrt> pitti: right.. but given that you require that you have a choice about how to do it
<desrt> pitti: so did you hear about the new gcr?
<pitti> desrt: the splitout from libgnome-keyring? sure
<desrt> pitti: the fact that we require the 3.4 version if we want gnome-shell 3.4
<seb128> desrt, didrocks, chrisccoulson, pitti: can you "xinput list <your_mouse">
<pitti> desrt: bug 947447
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947447 in gnome-keyring "[FFe] gnome-keyring/seahorse 3.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947447
<seb128> xinput list, spot your mouse, and do it on the number
<seb128> and give me the increment value please
<seb128> i.e xinput list 10 | grep increment
<desrt> increment: -1.000000
<pitti> my usb mouse: increment: -1.000000
<desrt> that's my external USB mouse
<desrt> the internal mouse device for my thinkpad has no such field
<pitti> my trackpad: increment: 111.000000
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> increment: -nan
<pitti> trackpoint: no such field
<desrt> trackpad for me is also 111
<didrocks> funny :)
<pitti> didrocks: double negation!
<desrt> oh ieee754
<seb128> nan here as well
<seb128> it's what breaks gtk scrolling
<seb128> didrocks, is that amd64?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, does it means it's a number at the end? :)
<didrocks> seb128: no, i386
<didrocks> Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)
<pitti> amd64 here
<pitti> A4Tech USB Mouse
<didrocks> (yeah, a bad gift/joke from my ex-coworkers ;))
<seb128> didrocks, ok, maybe a 32b issue, thanks
<desrt> seb128: blame RAOF :)
<seb128> desrt, I'm blaming cnd for now
<seb128> desrt, debugging with him
<desrt> seb128: be nice to him.  he's had a rough week :p
<seb128> <cnd>  I have -nan on my i386 netbook
<pitti> see, i386 can't even represent -1 properly
<pitti> this arch should die
<seb128> lol
<broder> can we start bootstrapping x32 instead? :)
<desrt> x32 is using the new feature of the amd64 instruction set with 32bit pointers, right?
<broder> right. so all the extra register goodness of amd64 without the memory overhead of doubling your pointer size
<desrt> extra registers are not all good...
<desrt> more registers = higher context switch latency
<desrt> the best feature of amd64 is the ip-relative addressing mode, anyway :)
<desrt> no more call-and-pop thunk :D
<Ursinha> pitti, hello :) unity* packages should be our concern, right? desktop team, that is
<pitti> Ursinha: yes, shared between desktop and DX
<Ursinha> pitti, right; I'm asking because there is a lp team to which all packages we need to be aware of bugs are subscribed to
<Ursinha> and unity packages aren't there
<Ursinha> I'm subscribing them
<Ursinha> and thanks :) no one replies irc as fast as you do
<seb128> Ursinha, pitti: can't we just add the unity set to the script rather than duplicate it?
<Ursinha> seb128, not sure what you mean
<Ursinha> seb128, I'm talking about a team (~desktop-packages), and I use the package subscriptions to determine the bugs we need to monitor
<seb128> Ursinha, well, there is like 15 sources in unity, rather than adding those to wherver you add them, can't you just watch the unity-team list?
<seb128> Ursinha, or watch both ~desktop-packages and ~unity-team?
<Ursinha> that would break the idea of having a team with all packages that desktop cares about :) that's for scripting purposes only
<seb128> Ursinha, ok
<Ursinha> and pedro created this team specially to avoid people that use ~desktop-bugs of being nagged
<seb128> works for me
<Ursinha> cool
<seb128> Ursinha, I guess I mostly wanted to point that unity-team has a list of unity packages already, it's not only "unity", you might want pick their list ;-)
<pitti> seb128: looks like no meeting again today, no agenda items
<seb128> pitti, right
<Ursinha> seb128, ah, cool. I was actually talking about unity*
<pitti> seb128: I'll probably be on the phone in half an hour
<Ursinha> I guess I added the wildcard there :P
<seb128> Ursinha, ;-)
<seb128> pitti, you are turning into a business man ;-)
<Ursinha> hehe
<pitti> nooooooooo
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<pitti> I have exactly one tie only
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<Ursinha> pitti, business man nowadays don't need ties
<pitti> and I don't want to shave off my goatee
<Ursinha> they spend the day in calls
<pitti> I'm sure rickspencer3 doesn't know what you are talking about
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> seb128, thanks for the pointer, I'll check unity-team for their packages
<Ursinha> seb128, could you make me admin of ~desktop-packages team, please? I see you are an admin there
<Ursinha> http://launchpad.net/~desktop-packages
<seb128> Ursinha, done
<Ursinha> seb128, merci!
<seb128> Ursinha, de rien ;-)
<Ursinha> ;)
 * rickspencer3 notes that he is wearing shorts and hoody atm
<Ursinha> that's what I was talking about :)
<Saviq> didrocks, any idea what happened with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-unity-2d/167/console ?
<Saviq> didrocks, we got 3 builds like that
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> 6/6 Test #6: focuspathtest ....................***Failed    0.02 sec
<didrocks> test faiing?
<Saviq> didrocks, that's fine, look at the reason
<didrocks> failing*
<Saviq> well, fine as in... xvfb seems to die
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, it seems to die before you are killing it
<Saviq> trying pbuilder locally
 * Sweetshark is confused. when do we have team-meeting? in one hour right?
<mterry> Sweetshark, I think now, but today there was nothing on the agenda.  Maybe there is now...  /me checks
<mterry> nope
<Sweetshark> mterry: k, thx.
<seb128> should be now
<mterry> seb128, heh
<seb128> if somebody has a topic please say so ;-)
<seb128> hey mterry
<Sweetshark> umm, UDS travel planning? still postponed, or what?
<mterry> oh, thought you meant that you just added agenda items as i was checking
<seb128> Sweetshark, jasoncwarner is back at the end of week, I guess we will get an update then
<seb128> mterry, sorry, I meant the meeting should be now if somebody has a topic
<seb128> Sweetshark, but you are not likely going to the dx rally so I guess you can probably book
<Sweetshark> seb128: ah, indeed. well, I can wait until next week. just didnt want to book two days before the UDS ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, the tests pass here in my local unity-merger
<didrocks> Saviq: weird, are you sure you apt-get update to have the latest components in your pbuilder?
<Saviq> didrocks, and what's more none of the failed merges even touches anything tests related
<Saviq> didrocks, I did go `pbuilder update`, should do the same thing, no?
<didrocks> yeah
<Saviq> everything looks up to date
<didrocks> hum, weird
 * didrocks retries manually
<Saviq> didrocks, another one merged fine
<didrocks> Saviq: tried manually just now
<didrocks> Saviq: and working
<didrocks> on the server
<Saviq> didrocks, so wtf?
<didrocks> maybe some temporary glitches, I don't know
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, reapproving
<didrocks> yeah, seems the best to do right now :)
 * Sweetshark fixed another >400 Heat bug.
<Sweetshark> ... and dances a bit now.
<mdeslaur> \o/
<didrocks> ok, will try to do some exercice while there are still some lights outside
 * didrocks waves good evening
 * Sweetshark too </AOL-mode>.
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<Laney> seb128: bug #947095 sounds like the one i've got, fyi
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947095 in gnome-power-manager "Closing lid fails to suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947095
<seb128> Laney, ok
 * Laney uploads tomboy for karma
<Laney> oho, already done
<TheMuso> pitti: Yes I'll take care of it today.
<BoxyK2> Hi there, I have a question to a NotifyOSD warning. I receive a warning that the maximum capacity of my battery is getting lower (not the current charge level).
<BoxyK2> Does anyone know what's the threshold for this warning?
<BoxyK2> Where can I see that?
<BoxyK2> Can I change it?
<BoxyK2> Can anyone help? (Or does anyone know where to look that up?)
<mterry> BoxyK2, it would be in org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power (navigate to it in dconf-editor)
<mterry> BoxyK2, but I don't see anything like that
<mterry> BoxyK2, just settings for charge level
<mterry> BoxyK2, nothing for capacity
<BoxyK2> yes, exactly.
<BoxyK2> that's exactly the same thing that made me confused
<BoxyK2> mterry: Do you know where else I could look?
<jbicha> BoxyK2: you could poke around http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/tree/plugins/power
<mterry> BoxyK2, if it was configurable, it would probably be there.  The only other place I'd look is the source itself
<BoxyK2> I even tried that...
<BoxyK2> I found the warning message, but I did  not find where this string is being displayed.
<BoxyK2> There was no reference to that string in the source codes.
<BoxyK2> I checked the settings daemon
<BoxyK2> I checked the power-manager
<BoxyK2> and I checked NotifyOSD
<BoxyK2> But nowhere a reference to that warning message.
<mterry> BoxyK2, search on http://open-tran.eu/ for the string?  sometimes that helps narrow it down
<BoxyK2> I already found the string in the source code. But I did not find the string referenced in the sources.
<mterry> ah
<dobey> BoxyK2: and where is that string in the source code?
<BoxyK2> let me check again
<BoxyK2> (I think it was in gnome-power-manager)
<htorque> BoxyK2: hi, the .po file suggests '../data/gnome-power-manager.schemas.in.h' lines 29 and 30
<dobey> htorque: i don't see any text in that file that would be in a notification about battery capacity getting lower
<dobey> at least, not in git
<htorque> dobey:  hm, in version 3.1.3 from 2011-07-25: "Remove the notification for battery low capacity, the feature was rejected in g-s-d (Richard Hughes)"
<mterry> I thought the Ubuntu One control panel was supposed to be in Qt now?  The GTK one is still on the CD
<BoxyK2> htorque: Does that mean that this error message does not exist anymore?
<BoxyK2> I don`t find the string in the source code anymore.
<htorque> BoxyK2: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<BoxyK2> here I have oneiric ocelot
<BoxyK2> but at work I have an older version
<BoxyK2> (I`m not completely sure which one. But definitely older than the current one.)
<htorque> BoxyK2: this notification should be gone since oneiric. in natty there is a key to disable it (/apps/gnome-power-manager/notify/low_capacity).
<BoxyK2> aaah, that makes sense.
<htorque> (this is ubuntu 11.04)
<htorque> to disable it, you can run: gconftool-2 -s -t boolean /apps/gnome-power-manager/notify/low_capacity false
<BoxyK2> But I don`t want to remove it, I just would like to see from which percentage of the orignal capacity this message is shown.
<BoxyK2> Do you know where I can look up that value?
<sladen> is unity-2d broken for everyone or is it just me .com ?
<seb128> sladen, just you I think, or at least nobody else raised it
<dobey> mterry: it is in qt now. and the gtk package shouldn't be on the cd any more. my understanding is pitti pulled it out of the desktop seed
<BoxyK2> htorque: I already checked that in the sources before but I did not find this threshold value anywhere (but I am not sure if I mixed up oneiric and natty). Do you have an idea where I can find it in natty?
<dobey> mterry: hrmm. so it is on the cd still. i wonder what went wrong with that?
<seb128> dobey, cd didn't get rebuilt since
<sladen> seb128: ta :)
<seb128> dobey, pitti only uploaded the source with the change today
<seb128> dobey, it should be on the CD tomorrow
<sladen> sabdfl is currently keeping Florian busy, but I'll try and grab him afterwards
<dobey> seb128: ah! i thought it got removed from the beta
<dobey> seb128: that explains it. thanks
<seb128> yw
<htorque> BoxyK2: you can download the latest version of the source code of gnome-power-manager for natty from launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/2.32.0-2ubuntu2.1
<jbicha> seb128: ah I had a minor change I added to the nautilus desktop branch, I should have said something but I didn't expect new gtk to land already
<seb128> jbicha, weird that it let me push without conflict
<BoxyK2> thanks! I will check that.
<seb128> jbicha, oh, crap, did I forgot to push?
<jbicha> :)
<seb128> jbicha, I think I pushed but I didn't noticed it failed
<jbicha> it's not a big deal as Unity doesn't support the new actions yet anyway
<htorque> BoxyK2: there's a bug number mentioned in the sources for that low-capacity warning, maybe it helps: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326740
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 326740 in gnome-power-manager "Warn user when last_full capacity has dropped considerably" [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix]
<seb128> jbicha, can you pull --overwrite on nautilus?
<seb128> jbicha, I rebased your change over my commit and pushed --overwrite that
<htorque> BoxyK2: also the code suggests, that you get the warning when the capacity drops below 50% of the "design capacity"
<seb128> jbicha, feel free to upload if you want, the earlier the better for translators
<BoxyK2> htorque: really? did you find it in the code? I just downloaded and unpacked it.
<BoxyK2> htorque: I was just reading the bug report you sent just before.
<htorque> BoxyK2: check the file src/gpm-engine.c, look for the function 'gpm_engine_device_check_capacity'
<htorque> but i think we are quite off-topic here...
<BoxyK2> ok, I checked gpm-manager.c and didn`t find it. I`ll check that now. and yes, you are right, it`s off-topic.
<BoxyK2> nevertheless, thank you for your great support!!!!
<raar77> hallo
<raar77> bin ich hier richtig wenn Ich probleme mit meonen ubuntu habe
<raar77> wenn Ich mein laptop starte habe Ich immer ein kurzen Balken in verschiedenen Farben
<RAOF> raar77: While we have some German speakers here, I think you'll have better luck in #ubuntu-de
<raar77> manchmal kommt es dazu das das Bild verzehrt ist
<raar77> can you send me a Link
<sladen> raar77:   /join #ubuntu-de
<raar77> when i wright ubuntu de than i find A cirkus from google
<sladen> raar77: #ubuntu-de ist Deutsch Sprache IRC kanal
<raar77> ok thank you i find itz
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<seb128> how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, good
<grzesag> Hi, I need help with openload and cron job. in crontab I have: */1 * * * * openload -l 1 localhost >> /home/grzesag/OpenLoad/openload_output.txt but it save jus summary and zeros thank for help
<seb128> robert_ancell, I uploaded 1.1.6 today, fixing the vcs was "fun", especially to get merge-upstream to work over the version revert
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, that seems to be a big downside of bzr packages, at least the way we have them set up
<robert_ancell> it lets you do things it can't handle, then it's a nightmare to repair
<seb128> right
<RAOF> seb128: What was desrt suggesting you blame me for last night?
<seb128> RAOF: it's cnd to blame for I think, cf #ubuntu-x log
<seb128> RAOF, xinput return a -nan increment on i386
<seb128> RAOF: that breaks mouse wheel scrolling in new gtk
<RAOF> That's unlikely to work well!
<seb128> RAOF, indeed, I hope cnd sorts his today, I just uploaded gtk, since it's only mouse wheel scrolling, the bug is not in gtk and is on i386 only...
<robert_ancell> seb128, so, do you think that weird 1.1.4 bug about not being able to log into anything was a red herring?
<seb128> robert_ancell, one of the guy on the bug said it was specific to his account and doesn't get it with the new version
<robert_ancell> seb128, with 1.1.6?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I think some people got it by 3d not working and lightdm not respecting the session selection
<robert_ancell> ah
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes, I put 1.1.6 in the ppa and one of the guys said it was working for him
<robert_ancell> ok, cool
<seb128> robert_ancell, I think it was just "unity-3d is start and doesn't work on this box"
<seb128> robert_ancell, btw do you test the system integration part, script in some way?
<robert_ancell> which part?
<seb128> or is that integration test material and you don't do that yet?
<seb128> robert_ancell, the fact that lightdm was calling the x11 script with a buggy number of arguments
<seb128> robert_ancell, i.e how do we know that another change will not break the x11 script parsing again?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I test it wraps it, but not the way it handle args.  I was planning to add that, but the behaviour seems wrong to start with
<robert_ancell> but then again, I want to kill that script anyway
<seb128> right
<seb128> we wondered why you had it at the first place
<seb128> rather than just calling Xsession
<robert_ancell> GDM had it's own one if I remember, and I though there might be some difference
<seb128> ok, those old compat stuff are always a mess
<seb128> I hate them
<robert_ancell> yeah.  it's a complete mess and a terrible way to integrate stuff in
<sandjkirkland> #ubuntu
<robert_ancell> RAOF, do you think the U-G RetainPermanent stuff was always broken and just has shown up now?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Possibly.  That's just a guess, though.
<RAOF> Other options include cairo; IIRC the X connection it's using isn't RetainPermanent, and it could be creating necessary intermediate resources.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-07
<broder> do i need to have a lightdm greeter installed if i'm doing autologin?
<robert_ancell> broder, no, but if you quit your session it will attempt to return to a greeter
<broder> robert_ancell: ok, that should be fine. i'm trying very hard to prevent exiting the session
<robert_ancell> there's a bug request about making autologin always work, i.e. on session quit it just restarts the session (for kiosks etc)
<robert_ancell> it will also attempt to start a greeter if the session doesn't start, and it should exit lightdm if that fails (probably needs testing)
<broder> oh, awesome. yeah, that would be useful, but it's not essential for me. do you know the bug number for that?
<broder> (autologin always working)
<robert_ancell> looking...
<robert_ancell> bug 839332
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 839332 in lightdm "Support embedded system by optionally automatically restarting session" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839332
<broder> awesome. i'll keep an eye on it. thanks
<TheMuso> urm is it just me, or does firefox fail to load after latest updates, I get a segfault.
<TheMuso> Deleting ~/.mozilla didn't help either.
 * TheMuso removes flash to be sure its not the culpret.
 * TheMuso disables a11y to see if that could also be a culpret.
<jbicha> TheMuso: firefox works here but LP says it hasn't been updated in 5 days
<TheMuso> jbicha: ok, seems something in the a11y stack is causing it to fall over. GRRRRRRR
<TheMuso> brb
<TheMuso> yep a11y related. Whats more, apport doesn't give me a crash file.
<desrt> cjohnston: awake?
<desrt> cjohnston: sorry
<desrt> cjwatson: awake?
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Ok, the bug is in atk.
 * TheMuso rebuilds GTK2 to see if that helps...
<desrt> pitti: 'morning
 * desrt spends entirely too much time chasing memory leaks in libc
<desrt> time for bed!
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: I'm great, thanks!
<pitti> bah, seb128 once again is three bugs ahead of me
 * pitti fixing more
<pitti> fierce competition this
<pitti> doctor appointment, bbl
<didrocks> see you later pitti
<pitti> didrocks: what is LIM?
<didrocks> pitti: locally integrated menus
<didrocks> pitti: having the menu back in the application window
<didrocks> (but not exactly as they were)
<pitti> didrocks: that sounds like a step backwards
<pitti> so all the effort of removing chrome that made natty pretty much perfect is crumbling
<didrocks> pitti: it would be an option, but not finding the menus is the #1 on the usability results issue by design
<pitti> these days unity needs more real estate than old gnome already
<didrocks> I just don't want we integrate that for the sake of it and risking quality
<pitti> didrocks: yes, agreed
<didrocks> almost everyone on product stategy agrees as well and are not confident
<didrocks> that would be nice if we can speak from the same voice in distro too :)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, with always visible launcher, I know :/
<didrocks> pitti: just to be clear, the plan is not to take more real eastate, but having the menu wrapper in the application decoration (title bar)
<didrocks> everything under one menuitem
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, so, it seems that everything related to display configuration is completely broken on my laptop now :(
<chrisccoulson> i got a blank screen after undocking last night, which i could only fix with a reboot. and now i get the same after lid close :(
<sil2100> Hi!
<sil2100> hm, I've been wondering about something - why is the precise package for libgtk2.0-bin not including the gtk-query-immodules-2.0 binary, even though the manpage for it is still installed?
<sil2100> It looks as if someone forgot about it
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128, la forme?
<seb128> didrocks, lut, bit tired but good otherwise ;-)
<seb128> you?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks :)
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! und Dir?
<pitti> seb128: fiercely fixing bugs to catch up with you
<seb128> pitti, zehr gut, danke!
<seb128> pitti, we are catching up with didrocks :p
 * didrocks crack the whip on the unity guys :)
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> not fair, all the GNOME uploads I did had no closed bug!
<pitti> same for mine :)
<seb128> same here
<seb128> or mostly
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<ubuntubhoy> hi, anyone able to help with a netbook sticking at 'checking battery stats' on boot
<ubuntubhoy> believe its a lightdm issue
<ubuntubhoy> can boot through recovery fine
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, hey
<ubuntubhoy> hi
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ubuntubhoy> its set to lightdm
<ubuntubhoy> had a look at that last night
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, "lightdm"?
<seb128> or the full path?
<ubuntubhoy> full path
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, do you have unity-greeter installed?
<ubuntubhoy> yip
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, can you pastebin your /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log?
<ubuntubhoy> hold on
<ubuntubhoy> set to gdm right now
<ubuntubhoy> will swap it back
<seb128> bah, yeah another unity bug about "pornview"
<seb128> how many of those discussion is that application worth?
<seb128> we should just drop it from the archive...
<seb128> doh
<seb128> and while I read email pitti score 4 bugs which put me 1 behind again :p
<seb128> oh, 5 in fact
<pitti> seb128: as I said, need to catch up with you :)
<pitti> seb128@ubuntu.com has 222 fixes
<pitti> martin.pitt@ubuntu.com has 217 fixes
<pitti> seb128: so should be on par again?
<seb128> pitti, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/canonical-desktop-team-precise-fixes-report.html had 226 and 223
<seb128> pitti, but something like that ;-)
<pitti> ah, right; seems the full report lags behind a little
<dupondje> The battery indicator doesn't seem to work. It always shows 99% here :s
<seb128> dupondje, gnome-shell?
<dupondje> yep
<seb128> dupondje, use a good desktop like unity :p
<seb128> or "known issue"
<seb128> ;-)
<dupondje> héhé :)
<seb128> the g-s-d signals changed and nobody fixed our gnome-shell package
<seb128> the fix is in 3.4 but since we are on 3.2 still
<seb128> talk to jbicha when he's online
<dupondje> k :)
<dupondje> i'll spam him :)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, pitti
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<pitti> I'm quite well
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i fixed nautilus-sendto in bzr btw, but i can't upload it ;)
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh, let me sponsor that
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<ubuntubhoy> seb128, pastebin.com/1FEpRJJ1
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, what about /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log  ?
<ubuntubhoy> pastebin.com/5QWY03RH
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you know how many packages are using ubuntu-defaults-builder to divert /usr/lib/firefox-addons/distribution/distribution.ini?
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, oh
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, seems a config bug
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, what about /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf ?
<ubuntubhoy> greeter-session=inuty-greeter
<ubuntubhoy> unity*
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, something is weird on your box
<ubuntubhoy> user-session=ubuntu
<pitti> chrisccoulson: a handful by now, but there can always at most one of them be installed
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, Unrecognized option: -background
<ubuntubhoy> its has a weird GPU
<seb128> ubuntubhoy,
<ubuntubhoy> yeah
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, that's your xorg log
<ubuntubhoy> yeah, I noticed that
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm going to move the whole firefox install location to /usr/lib/firefox quite soon (I already did it on the nightly builds), as it fixes another problem we have
<chrisccoulson> i was just wondering how many packages i'd need to fix :)
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg
<ubuntubhoy> pastebin.com/mddqVbHD
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, ii  xserver-xorg-core                      3:1.10.9-down1.9.2.901.2+git20101129+server-1.9-branch.65f2ab20-0ubuntu0sarvatt2~natty Xorg X server - core server
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, that's your issue
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, you got a non ubuntu xserver which doesn't support -background
<ubuntubhoy> hmm
<seb128> you got it from a ppa or something I guess
<ubuntubhoy> will be to do with the stupid Poulsbo GPU in this
<ubuntubhoy> seb128, yeah
<ubuntubhoy> otherwise I have no graphics at al
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, you can probably hack your lightdm.conf to drop the -background option
<ubuntubhoy> how so ?
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, try "xserver-command = /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<seb128> "
<ubuntubhoy> in the conf ?
<seb128> yes
<ubuntubhoy> K
<ubuntubhoy> TY for your time
<seb128> yw
<RAOF> seb128: Yo.  What's up?
<seb128> RAOF, hey, did you get any news from cnd on the gtk,xinput issue?
<seb128> RAOF, just asking in case, I would like my scrolling back :p
<RAOF> I've not got any news from him, but he's aware of the problem, and it seems to be upstream too.
<seb128> RAOF, ok
<seb128> RAOF, since you are here, second small question, is "-background" an Ubuntu-ish for xorg?
<RAOF> I think we still carry a patch to add the pre-upstream background none flag.  Let me check...
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, I think that config will not work, lightdm hardcode the flag, open a bug I guess
<seb128> on lightdm
<RAOF> seb128: -background is upstream, “-nr” is an ubuntuism.
<seb128> RAOF, ubuntubhoy got an "interesting" issue, he installed "xserver-xorg-core                      3:1.10.9-down1.9.2.901.2+git20101129+server-1.9-branch.65f2ab20-0ubuntu0sarvatt2~natty" to get his poulsbo video to work
<seb128> RAOF, which makes lightdm bail out of "-background unknown option"
<seb128> well rather X bails out
<RAOF> Yeah, the 1.9 server would be too old.
<RAOF> Sucks to have a poulsbo.
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> RAOF, thanks ;-)
<ubuntubhoy> is it possible to remove lightdm & keep ubuntu-desktop ?
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, just install gdm and make it default?
<ubuntubhoy> tried that
<ubuntubhoy> still hangs unless I go through recovery
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, you can probably hack gdm.conf to drop the -background
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, look to /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<seb128> or /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<ubuntubhoy> then the same line as before ?
<seb128> likely gdm.conf
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, look for -background in it
<ubuntubhoy> K
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, hum, no, same issue
<seb128> it hardcodes -background as well
<ubuntubhoy> damn
<ubuntubhoy> netbook is daughters, wanted it run as-easy-as for her
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, one thing you can try
<ubuntubhoy> all ears
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, in the lightdm.conf set "xserver-command = Xwrapper" or something
<seb128> then create an /usr/binXwrapper which strips -background and call X with the remaining arguments
<seb128> or which just ignore the argument and call "X -nolisten tcp"
<ubuntubhoy> so
<ubuntubhoy> remove the original line in lightdm.conf ?
<ubuntubhoy> xserver-command from before
<seb128> create a /usr/bin/Xwrapper with i.e
<seb128> #!/bin/sh
<seb128> exec /usr/bin/X
<seb128> and set "xserver-command = Xwrapper"
<seb128> in lightdm.conf
<seb128> well probably no need of the exec
<seb128> something like "/usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp"
<ubuntubhoy> will give it a try
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, other option is to rebuild lightdm with a small patch to drop that -background
<ubuntubhoy> also, I guess I then set default dm to lightdm
<seb128> or to find a dm which doesn't use -background
<seb128> i.e maybe ldm or something
<seb128> seems ldm doesn't do it
<seb128> so maybe it's easier
<seb128> install ldm as a login screen
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, good luck
<ubuntubhoy> thanx
<ubuntubhoy> will need it :D
<seb128> I need to get back to work know, I suggested the ideas I had anyway
<ubuntubhoy> thanx again mate
<seb128> yw
 * Sweetshark wonders about our userbase. I get at least three obvious dupes per day on precise (which is still beta).
<Sweetshark> reading ability seems to become a rare skill.
<Sweetshark> *grumble* and freaking lp timeouts itself on every second query.
<Sweetshark> pitti: although it is fixed upstream already, is it possible for you to quickly create a bug pattern for "crash bibliography" to bug 527938?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 527938 in df-libreoffice "[upstream] Writer crashes when trying to set up Bibliography Database soffice.bin crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527938
<pitti> Sweetshark: hm, many of these bugs are manual reports, not sure what to search for there?
<pitti> e. g. bug 948315, I don't see an obvious pattern there
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948315 in libreoffice "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 527938)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948315
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 527938 in df-libreoffice "[upstream] Writer crashes when trying to set up Bibliography Database soffice.bin crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527938
<pitti> Sweetshark: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82239479/Stacktrace.txt is a typical client-side crash trace
<Sweetshark> pitti: i have no idea how bug patterns work, but cant you just look for the words "crash bibliography" in the title/description?
<pitti> Sweetshark: I can, but houw woudl that e. g. help with 948315?
<pitti> Sweetshark: also, these titles are entered into the Launchpad page
<pitti> Sweetshark: that's after apport runs and searches for bug patterns
<pitti> Sweetshark: could we match on libbiblo.so in Stacktrace?
<pitti> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/81980649/Stacktrace.txt has libbibli.so
<pitti> and I also saw a libbiblx or so
<pitti> "libbibl"?
<pitti> Sweetshark: ok, seems matching on "program/libbibl.*\.so" should get us very far?
<pitti> Sweetshark: ok, added
<cjwatson> desrt: what's up?
<Sweetshark> pitti: yes, program/libbibl.*\.so is a good pattern
<Sweetshark> pitti: thanks a lot!
<chrisccoulson> the atk update has killed firefox and thunderbird btw
<chrisccoulson> bug 948788
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948788 in thunderbird "thunderbird crashed on launch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948788
<chrisccoulson> stack overflow on start :(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, :-(
<seb128> chrisccoulson, only if you have a11y enabled?
<chrisccoulson> i haven't tried restarting it yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> but we got 3 launchpad bugs in the last hour or so already
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there are not so many commits so at least we should be able to easily revert the buggy one
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's only with a11y enabled
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i don't even need to test this. it's this commit:
<chrisccoulson> http://git.gnome.org/browse/atk/commit/?id=7ebaa51b17fbca385d9d1f3dd026bd4770852d9b
<chrisccoulson> the issue is that firefox overloads get_name(), and it's implementation of that calls atk_object_set_name
<seb128> chrisccoulson, iz firefox bog!
<seb128> why would get() call set()?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's get() function is fetching the name from one of it's own properties, and syncing the name with atk
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that's a firefox bug still no?
<seb128> like that commit seems fine to me
<seb128> or logically correct at least
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not really sure. i'm not sure we can change this in firefox at the moment without breaking it's accessiblity. in any case, that commit is changing semantics of atk_object_set_name. it wouldn't be so bad if applications couldn't overload get_name()
<chrisccoulson> but it's calling get_name() inside set_name() ;)
<chrisccoulson> which is just as weird
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess just revert it
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<seb128> thank you for figuring it out and for the explanations ;-)
<seb128> retracer "fixes" freak me out :p
<seb128> we got like a ton of dups today ;-)
<seb128> no kudos for slangasek for not fixing bug #948294 either
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948294 in gconf "package gconf2 3.2.3-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 250" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948294
<seb128> 10 duplicates closed
<chrisccoulson> seb128, reported it to mozilla as well: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=733712
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 733712 in Disability Access APIs "Stack exhaustion crash in getNameCB with atk 2.3.91" [Normal,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> ok, a11y off again :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, do you have time to revert it? i would offer, but i can't upload atk anyway ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i just noticed that the committer of that atk change has a bugzilla account, so I CC'd him on the mozilla bug ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he's API on #ubuntu-unity
<seb128> I think
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i didn't know his IRC name
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<seb128> yw
<ubuntubhoy> seb128, managed to get a dirty workaround to get it booting
<ubuntubhoy> sudo mv /etc/init/plymouth.conf /etc/init/plyouth.conf.disabled
<seb128> oh
<seb128> that turns off the background option code I guess
<ubuntubhoy> seems the -background was being called by plymouth
<ubuntubhoy> yeah
<ubuntubhoy> so all's good
<ubuntubhoy> can live without plymouth
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, no "by plymouth", but "when transition from plymouth by gdm,lightdm"
<seb128> so yeah, turning it off will lead to those not adding the option
<ubuntubhoy> yeah, your description is correct
<seb128> chrisccoulson, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atk1.0/2.3.91-0ubuntu2
<seb128> chrisccoulson, please test, I didn't do that, I'm not sure how to turn a11y on without restarting my session :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> yw
<ubuntubhoy> once again, cheers for your time seb128
<seb128> ubuntubhoy, you're welcome, glad you got it working!
<ubuntubhoy> as am I - otherwise I was looking at constant grief from my eldest
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how do you turn a11y for testing? just as I know if I need it :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i just turned on the screen reader in the a11y panel
<seb128> chrisccoulson, need a session restart?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, you should be able to test it without a session restart
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, firefox still run fine for me, dunno why
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I will let you test ;-)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<xclaesse> seb128, is it known that the only way to cancel a print job is to go to http://localhost:631 ?
<xclaesse> the UI on g-c-c does not work
<seb128> xclaesse, no, we don't use the GNOME g-c-c ui for a reason though
<xclaesse> the stop button there does nothing
<seb128> xclaesse, system-config-printer should work
<seb128> xclaesse, I guess it's https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=669679
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 669679 in Printers ""Stop", "Pause" and "Play" buttons don't work correctly" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<xclaesse> dunno on unity, but on gnome-shell, I have to start it from terminal...not even an icon in the launchers
<seb128> xclaesse, right, that's because on gnome-shell we give the GNOME experience :p
<xclaesse> seb128, on fedora (the definition of gnome experience, sigh) they have system-config-printer I get told
<xclaesse> and it shows a notification in the message tray too
<xclaesse> on ubuntu+gnome-shell I get no notification :(
<xclaesse> seb128, ok thanks for the upstream bug, that's already one thing :)
<seb128> xclaesse, ?
<seb128> xclaesse, system-config-printer got deprecated in favor of the gnome-control-center gnome-settings-daemon ui,notifications
<seb128> xclaesse, we got complains in the past for shipping system-config-printer under gnome-shell from GNOME users
<xclaesse> yeah, but in f16, if you search for "print" in gnome-shell's overview, it shows an icon for system-config-printer, not in ubuntu
<seb128> xclaesse, the .desktop has NotShowIn=KDE;GNOME;
<seb128> well I guess we could drop GNOME from there
<seb128> the idea was to not duplicate features though
<seb128> xclaesse, if we drop it, searching for "printer" will give you 2 results, which as an user is confusing
<seb128> xclaesse, "why do you get 2 printing tools" "which one should I used"
<xclaesse> yeah, I understand
<seb128> xclaesse, I recommend you talk to upstream to get the g-c-c ui fixed
<xclaesse> otoh, better show a deprecated but working UI than a new shiny but not working ui... :(
<seb128> xclaesse, that's what we do under Unity ;-)
<seb128> we could turn off the control center ui under gnome-shell as well
<seb128> but we got complain about that in the past
<seb128> either were some people are unhappy
<xclaesse> seb128, ah, so I just tested on f16, and actually the UI in the g-c-c works there
<seb128> the real fix is to make the g-c-c ui work
<xclaesse> indeed
<seb128> xclaesse, do you have cups-pk-helper installed?
<jalcine> sledgehammer would do?
<seb128> jalcine, "sledgehammer"?
<jalcine> worked for my laptop before it stopped turning on. lol
<xclaesse> seb128, yes
<seb128> ok, dunno then
<jalcine> yeah, this big thing my dad has lying around in the house.
<jalcine> uses when nothing else works.
<jalcine> it's a miracle worker.
<xclaesse> seb128, does unity show an icon when jobs are queued?
<xclaesse> like gnome2 did
<seb128> xclaesse, yes, we have a indicator-printers
<xclaesse> ok
<xclaesse> seb128, anyway, thanks for your answers :)
<seb128> xclaesse, yw!
<tkamppeter_> pitti, hi
<pitti> tkamppeter: hallo
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you upload cups-filters do Debian and Ubuntu now? I have made a new upstream release and committed it to the Debian BZR to include all test page fixes and a fix for Debian.
<pitti> tkamppeter: nice, thanks!
<nessita> hello everyone! quick question about packaging, I need to make one of my binaries packages from ubuntuone-control-panel be transitional. I've done that, but lintian complains with transitional-package-should-be-oldlibs-extra, and I was wondering if I can add fields Section and Priority to a binary package (I've always seen those in source packages only)
<pitti> nessita: yes, you can
<pitti> and you indeed should in this case
<nessita> nice
<nessita> pitti: should I add those right after the Package line?
<pitti> nessita: yes, that's customary
<nessita> thanks!
<pitti> nessita: technically the order doesn't matter, but usually you start with Package:, then section/prio, then dependencies, then description
<nessita> perfect
<pitti> tkamppeter: done
<didrocks> tkamppeter: hey, printing is broken for me in precise, what should I check to help debugging?
<didrocks> (the same machine was working on oneiric and some weeks ago on precise)
<tkamppeter> didrocks, what is exactly broken? Printer not detected? Wrong driver assigned? Test page not coming out? Job not coming out? Please see also the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems.
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I am looking into the Ghostscript bugs and see two trivial-looking ones which one could quickly fix.
<tkamppeter> pitti, one is bug 789235
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 789235 in ghostscript "ghostscript-doc should install docs in /usr/share/doc/ghostscript-doc/ instead of/usr/share/doc/ghostscript/ " [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789235
<didrocks> tkamppeter: the printer is detected
<didrocks> tkamppeter: in the cups web interface, I can see: "The PPD version (5.2.7 Simplified) is not compatible with Gutenprint 5.2.8-pre1."
<tkamppeter> pitti, there are two possibilities to fix: 1. Let ghostscript-doc depend on ghostscript, perhaps this is the less invasive one; 2. Put Ghostscript docs into /usr/share/doc/ghostscript-doc/ instead of/usr/share/doc/ghostscript/. WDYT, what should be done here?
<tkamppeter> didrocks, this is a known problem and fixed in the current CUPS package. Do you have a completely updated system?
<tkamppeter> didrocks, CUPS must be 1.5.2-6.
<pitti> tkamppeter: why do you need a gs dependendy if you merely move the documentatin?
<pitti> tkamppeter: I thought 2. is what this bug asks for?
<tkamppeter> pitti, these are two possibilities to solve, I will not apply both, either (1) OR (2).
<didrocks> tkamppeter: 1.5.2-6 is installed here and it's the one I'm running
<tkamppeter> didrocks, what happens if you run
<tkamppeter> sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups
<pitti> tkamppeter: the dependency seems absolutely irrelevant here
<pitti> tkamppeter: "As ghostscript-doc doesn't depend on ghostscript..." does not make sense
<tkamppeter> didrocks, what appears on the screen after "setting up cups"?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: let me try
<pitti> tkamppeter: the package is ghostscript-doc, so it should install its files into /u/s/d/gs-doc/
<tkamppeter> pitti, so the bug is invalid?
<pitti> tkamppeter: so 2 seems right
<pitti> tkamppeter: no, but 1. won't help; 2. is what the bug is about
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, so I will apply (2).
<didrocks> cups start/running, process 21221
<didrocks> Updating PPD files for cups ...
<didrocks> tkamppeter: ^
<didrocks> seems to have restarted the daemon?
<seb128> pitti, does https://pastebin.canonical.com/61805/ ring any bell to you?
<seb128> pitti, that's what MacSlow gets when he tries to dnd english over german in ls
<pitti> seb128: I see that all the time in language-selector, yes; seems mostly harmless, though
<seb128> "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/LanguageSelector/LocaleInfo.py:124: UnicodeWarning: Unicode equal comparison failed to convert both arguments to Unicode - interpreting them as being unequal
<seb128>   if lang_name == self._lang[lang]:"
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, he gets no .pam_environment created though
<didrocks> tkamppeter: same error showing if I try to print again after, with the new daemon started
<seb128> but probably something else
<tkamppeter> didrocks, is there any screen output about PPD updating?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: 14:55:51      didrocks | Updating PPD files for cups ...
<didrocks> that's it
<didrocks> nothing else
<didrocks> then the trigger exit
<tkamppeter> didrocks, what is the content of your /usr/share/cups/ppd-updaters/ directory?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/873030/
<didrocks> it contains… stuff :p
<didrocks> I don't have any "PPD for printer $queue updated"
<didrocks> (reading the postinst)
<pitti> RAOF: I gave you bug 948848, if that's alright with you? I think you know the cli-common stuff best in the desktop team
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948848 in gnome-desktop-sharp2 "lucid to precise upgrade: libgnomedesktop2.20-cil failed to remove : Can't locate File/Basename.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/share/cli-common/runtimes.d/mono line 12. BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/share/cli-commo
<tkamppeter> didrocks, can you also paste your files /var/cache/cups/ppd-updates and /var/lib/dpkg/info/cups.postinst
<didrocks> tkamppeter: sure http://paste.ubuntu.com/873042/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/873043/
<didrocks> tkamppeter: the timestamp of ppd-updates is when I --reinstall
<pitti> does anyone fancy working on bug 872701?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 872701 in libxklavier "Keyboard layout doesn't change" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872701
<seb128> pitti, like anyone would ever enjoying working on keyboard stuff? ;-)
<pitti> well, I wanted to at least ask :)
 * pitti grabs
<mitya57> pitti: (or anybody else) - can we please drop python-gtkspell from precise?
<mitya57> the binary is being built from gnome-python-extras
<mitya57> and it was split out because we needed it in main
<pitti> there are still some 20 rdepends
<mitya57> the binary *is built* from gnome-python-extras
<mitya57> standalone source package doesn't make any sense anymore
<pitti> oh, I see what you mean
<pitti> mitya57: done
<mitya57> excellent!
<tkamppeter> didrocks, can you give me the logs of your Oneiric->Precise update which made printing stop for you?
<didrocks> tkamppeter: I don't know when it stopped TBH, I'm not printing everyday
<didrocks> tkamppeter: and I upgraded like 4 months ago
<didrocks> tkamppeter: IIRC, it worked on precise at some point
<didrocks> tkamppeter: but right now, it's completely broken, any idea?
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: why does gnome-session Recommends: unity? it causes bug 936761
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 936761 in gnome-session "Mythbuntu upgrade from Lucid to Precise pulls in all of unity" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936761
<seb128> pitti, it does recommend unity | unity-2d | gnome-shell
<pitti> it does sound a bit like a layering violation
<seb128> pitti, and because it's useless without any of the required components
<didrocks> pitti: it contains the 3 sessions above
<seb128> pitti, you want installing gnome-session to give you a working session
<seb128> pitti, it wouldn't without that
<pitti> ok, so we need to break it further above
<pitti> gnome-bluetooth -> gnome-control-center -> gnome-session
<pitti> (all recommends)
<pitti> didrocks, seb128: would it be enough to have g-c-c recommends: gnome-session-bin?
<pitti> or drop it completely? that recommends doesn't seem very useful really
<didrocks> I don't care about removing the recommends
<seb128> pitti, the reason it's there is that g-c-c uses some of the gnome-session dbus interfaces
<seb128> pitti, but yeah, if we need to drop a valid recommends that's the less annoying to drop
<pitti> that would be -bin then?
<seb128> pitti, right
<pitti> seb128: ok, I'll change it to -bin then
<pitti> thanks!
<seb128> pitti, yw!
<didrocks> thanks pitti :)
<seb128> pitti, that's g-c-c?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<seb128> pitti, I probably have an upload to do for it later, feel free to just put in the vcs if you want
<pitti> yes, I was going to
<pitti> seb128: earning you another bug :)
<seb128> lol
<pitti> (no worries, j/k)
<seb128> pitti, I need to, you scored like anoter 5 bugs with apport! stop writing buggy code just to collect fixes! ;-)
<didrocks> the bug counter doesn't take into account [ Martin Pitt ] ?
<seb128> didrocks, no
<pitti> no, it doesn't
<didrocks> oh, I have evil ideas coming :p
<pitti> seb128: pushed
<seb128> didrocks, like collecting all the fixes from dx is not enough? ;-)
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> I'm just reviewing http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/rls-mgr-p-tracking-bugs.html
<didrocks> seb128: no, it seems I didn't secure enough my position when the release is blocked :p
<mhr3> didrocks, that's what you get for blocking for so long :P
<didrocks> mhr3: that's what you get writing so many regressions! :p
<mhr3> didrocks, i'm not the one who's about to be dethroned from being #1
<didrocks> mhr3: agreed on that, you are on the good side! ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, now i tell you a secret, we introduced all those regression just because of this *evillaugh*
<didrocks> mhr3: I don't care, 5.4 is good enough in precise! :p
 * didrocks *evillaugh* as well :)
<didrocks> mhr3: btw, lazy loading of lenses, and music rhythmbox lens, when do you get tests/approvals? :)
 * desrt misses the good old days where g-c-c was gcc
<mhr3> didrocks, 1) there's a manual test 2) when you unfreeze :P
<didrocks> mhr3: I meant "approval" not "merging" :)
<didrocks> mhr3: I was picky on words! ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, there's no point in reviewing if it can't be merged
<mhr3> j/k
<didrocks> mhr3: crack on the whip on your coworkers then to fix the regressions I spotted end of last weeks :p
<didrocks> mhr3: ah sooooooo, you are on holidays!
<didrocks> got it :)
<mhr3> didrocks, i am?
<didrocks> how is the swimming pool? ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: well, no review, waiting on other to fix their issues, seems like it then :p
<didrocks> </kidding>
<mhr3> didrocks, and just chatting at the watertank, right? :)
<mhr3> but yea, swimming pool is awesome, it's just kind frozen :P
<mhr3> like everything i guess
<m4n1sh> its cold there? wth
<didrocks> mhr3: all is relative, it depends on which kind of drinks you are using :)
<desrt> didrocks: how goes unity 5.6?
<mhr3> didrocks, oh that's why atlantic doesn't freeze near coast of france? :)
<didrocks> mhr3: :p
<desrt> ogra_: good afternoon
<ogra_> hey
<didrocks> desrt: following lyon's weather? it got warmer at the end of last week and snowing on Monday :)
 * ogra_ would really like to know why xorg got so crashy recently
<jalcine> where can I find a link to HIG?
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, for you as well? do you have a lot of writing in the disk when it crashes?
<desrt> ogra_: you bought a transformer prime yet? (or know someone who did?)
<mhr3> the correlation between weather and unity release is unraveling
<desrt> mhr3: i'm still trying to figure out what it all means.  i can't reason from a sample size of 1.
<ogra_> desrt, nope, i'm happy with my "old" transformer
<ogra_> didrocks, hard to tell, my arm netbook doesnt have any disk indicator
<mhr3> desrt, no worries, didrocks can give you detailed history
<mhr3> maybe wolframalpha could it too :)
<mhr3> could do it*
<desrt> alpha: please correlate release dates of unity to weather patterns in southern france
<didrocks> desrt: when, before doing a release, we freeze trunk
<didrocks> desrt: on last Friday, I was pretty confident we can unfreeze and release
<didrocks> but Monday spotted new issues
<didrocks> so, we are really frozen :)
<ogra_> brrrr
<desrt> didrocks: were these issues about the menu disappearing, or something else?
<didrocks> desrt: no, issues with pressing alt not showing the appmenu for non gtk3 apps (so gtk2, qt, xul)
<didrocks> desrt: and another regression from a yesterday's fix
<didrocks> on typing ^o in the dash
<mhr3> didrocks, i thought the ^o fix broke ibus
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, it's the regression I'm speaking about, it broke ibus and Ctrl + code
<mhr3> ok
<mhr3> anyway, back to doing something useful
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> hey jbicha, how are you?
<jbicha> seb128: doing fine, annoyed at the gnome-keyring thing though ;)
<seb128> the "hard to update"?
<jbicha> well it works for me here except for 2 bugs we've reported to seahorse but who knows if there's other bugs
<jbicha> I wish I had realized what the upstream gnome shell ffe was really asking for and spoken up before it happened
 * didrocks really wonders what writes this dconf value on the live :/
<seb128> jbicha, can we revert that g-s patch in our 3.4?
<jbicha> seb128: I haven't looked at doing that yet, I'm sure it's "possible" but gnome-shell development is so rapid it'd probably be a headache
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> need to go out, bbiab
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> daft question time, I know there was a bug a while back where the power icon wasnt showing the power draining or when it was plugged in.  I reported it.  Today am back with the issue of display not increasing in brightness when plugged in to power, and the power icon isn't showing it is being drained again, just lost work as it shut down.
<didrocks> desrt: if I strings ~/.config/dconf/user, I should see some key that are not on the default right?
<didrocks> desrt: there is a key change in the live cd for unity-2d (hide-mode set at 0"
<didrocks> which is set even when the user starts in 3d (and didn't ever start 2d, so not the application itself)
<didrocks> if I gsettings reset, I get back the default value
<didrocks> so obviously, something is wrong with the live user (which is created on the fly)
<didrocks> any idea to debug it?
 * desrt appears perplexed
<desrt> how is the live user's initial dconf database created?
<didrocks> that's my question, the user is created on the fly by casper
<didrocks> IIRC
 * didrocks grep the script if it's still the case
 * desrt doesn't know anything about that
<desrt> i guess it does some gsettings or dconf writes
<didrocks> it was in 10.04, I didn't touch since :)
<desrt> maybe it sets the hide mode...
<didrocks> desrt: I tried grep -r gsettings -> nothing by a11y
<desrt> didrocks: dconf?
<desrt> didrocks: strings on ~/.config/dconf/user is kinda lame, btw
<desrt> do instead: dconf dump /
<didrocks> desrt: ok, adding universe to the live repo and installing dconf binary, one sec
<desrt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/873134/
<desrt> ^ this is some kind of fail
<pitti> cyphermox: good morning
<desrt> that's the result of logging into a guest session
<pitti> cyphermox: I'm a bit confused about your response to bug 948613
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948613 in bluez "[FFE] Enable the Source and Gateway audio profiles in bluez by default" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948613
<pitti> cyphermox: "i.e. not idle, drawing more power than if it's normally enabled but not paired with anything"
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> desrt: the live session is even worst
<pitti> cyphermox: ITYM "it won't draw more power if not paired"?
<cyphermox> well, if you just have bluetooth and never touch it, by default the device is *enabled*, as in not powered off or rfkilled
<cyphermox> that has to draw some power
<didrocks> desrt: the migration part is because of me btw, sorry ;)
<pitti> cyphermox: yes, understood
<pitti> cyphermox: I meant if we then enable the "source" option by default, does that make a difference?
<cyphermox> so as long as it's not paired it won't be drawing more power, so no
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, thanks; I thought so, but thanks for the confirmatino
<cyphermox> the Source option only means that gets added to the profiles the device lists as supporting when something tries to pair to it :)
<cyphermox> (same for Gateway too)
<didrocks> desrt: scripts/casper-bottom/25adduser in capser, it's what adding the user, so normally "clean profile"
<pitti> cyphermox: bug updated
<pitti> cyphermox: so that sounds rather harmless then
<cyphermox> pitti: the trick is just that it's a little confusing because if I enable bluetooth on my phone, it will automatically try to pair with my computer because that profile is enabled, just like it automatically tries to pair with my bluetooth headset if that's on
<pitti> cyphermox: yes, same here
<pitti> my computer also automatically re-connects with my headset once I switch it on
<cyphermox> pitti: yes, the goal is mostly just to avoid people touching these config files for no reason, because that's silly if we can provide it
<pitti> which is nice, it didn't use to in oneiric and earlier (that was a bug)
<cyphermox> pitti: right
<desrt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/873143/
<didrocks> desrt: user live session (beta1), without permanent disk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/873144/
<didrocks> desrt: see that hide-mode for 2d is at 2
<didrocks> and as well super key enabled…
<desrt> so a lot of these settings are done by GNOME too
<desrt> seems upstream has some issues here..
<desrt> not as many, but still some
<didrocks> hum, what possibly can be doing this…
<desrt> well
<didrocks> without any call to gsettings in casper
<desrt> in my case, it's apps
<didrocks> yeah, not in unity-2d though
<desrt> [org/gnome/desktop/wm/preferences]
<desrt> num-workspaces=2
<desrt> wtf
<desrt> as if that makes any sense at all in gnome-shell?
<didrocks> (as I'm dumped in 3d sessionà
<desrt> tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/873134/
<desrt> tedg: indicator datetime should be fixed to not do this...
<didrocks> nothing in skel…
<desrt> didrocks: unity should be fixed too.  it's setting average-bg-color in addition to the favourites stuff
<desrt> and uh... it's still in /desktop/ ?!
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, I tried to make them moving the schema last cycle, didn't work out
<didrocks> for average-bg-color, I guess it's how unity and notify-osd share the value, but not sure. Ask Mirco
<desrt> MacSlow: ping
<tedg> desrt, ?
<didrocks> desrt: but that still doesn't help me to find the culpurit for -2d :p
<tedg> desrt, Do what?
<desrt> tedg: it's inappropriate to write to gsettings except in response to explicit user interaction
<desrt> tedg: the datetime indicator is writing to gsettings as a result of logging in
<desrt> this makes login take substantially longer
<tedg> desrt, Hmm, yes, that's a bug.
<tedg> desrt, Which key is being written?
<desrt> tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/873134/
<tedg> All of them?
<desrt> this is the list of everything that is written to dconf logging into a clean guest account
<tedg> Oh, my.
<desrt> some of those are GNOME bugs
<desrt> i'm pursuing that upstream
<desrt> but unity and datetime inidcator are also quite guilty
<MacSlow> desrt, what's up?
<desrt> MacSlow: are you storing average-bg-color in GSettings?
<MacSlow> desrt, regarding the "average-bg-color"... yes using gsettings to "share" that value
<desrt> MacSlow: GSettings is not an IPC mechanism
<desrt> it's a database of user preferences
<desrt> please use something else for IPC
<desrt> because dconf is very very very slow for that purpose
<tedg> desrt, Does g_settings_bind() cause a write?
<MacSlow> desrt, true... but for "average-bg-color" it's a bit inbetween
<MacSlow> desrt, so you would stick to dbus?!
<desrt> tedg: only if the property changes
<desrt> MacSlow: i'd probably stick it on a root window property
<desrt> MacSlow: but dbus would definitely be a better alternative to dconf
<tedg> desrt, Hmm, datetime only calls, g_settings_new, g_settings_get* and g_settings_bind*
<Beret> anyone seen Jason?
<desrt> tedg: and one of the properties you are binding to are probably changing...
<desrt> tedg: or several of them, i guess
<didrocks> Beret: which one, Smith or Warner? :)
<Beret> warner
<desrt> tedg: the default bind behaviour is to set the initial value of the property from the value in gsettings and only write back if it changes after that
<Beret> sorry, definitely a redundant question
<Beret> err
<Beret> ambiguous
<tedg> desrt, Hmm, I wonder if we're binding before the defaults get set...
<desrt> tedg: gsettings also has no way to tell if a ::notify on the property is spurious
<mvo> chrisccoulson: so firefox is segfaulting on me in atk_object_set_name() - anything I can do about that?
<tedg> desrt, Well, it wouldn't write unless the value changed, no?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=733712
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 733712 in Disability Access APIs "Don't call atk_object_set_name" [Critical,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> you can upgrade atk :)
<mvo> fair enough, thanks!
<didrocks> Beret: he's on holidays
<mvo> I will wait for seb128 to upgrade atk for me :)
<Beret> ah
<Beret> didrocks, happen to know until when?
<desrt> tedg: a gsettings write is always a write
<chrisccoulson> mvo - oh, it's already uploaded. you just need to do apt-get upgrade ;)
<desrt> even if the value does not change
<didrocks> Beret: as the holiday calendar says, until EOW, so back next week :)
<Beret> didrocks, or more importantly, who is his proxy when he's out?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I did that 10s ago
<didrocks> Beret: pitti I guess
<chrisccoulson> and it's still broken?
 * mvo does another one
<chrisccoulson> are you using a mirror?
<desrt> the reason for that is that you may be writing an explicit value over top of the existing default value with the intent that when the default value changes in the future the new value will remain
<Beret> didrocks, thanks :)
<didrocks> yw :)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - you need this version: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atk1.0/2.3.91-0ubuntu2
<tedg> desrt, It seems that would make sense for _set() but _bind() is different.
<tedg> desrt, Chances are you're not giving the same intention in that case.
<mvo> chrisccoulson: many thanks!
<tedg> desrt, As it could be expected multiple writes to a property would have no bearing on it.
<tedg> What this says to me is that _bind() is broken and unpredictable.
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I'm a happy puppy again
<tedg> :-/
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<desrt> tedg: i could buy that argument
<desrt> tedg: at the same time, though, objects should only emit ::notify when the property has actually changed
<desrt> so a workaround for that at the level of gsettingsbind would just be a workaround
<desrt> a) it hides the root cause of the problem
<desrt> b) workarounds tend to introduce unintended side-effects in weird cases
<desrt> tedg: it may very well be that we're dealing with bugs in the widgets that you're binding to
<desrt> or the gsettings binding code itself may be faulty
<desrt> either way, i'd like to find the root cause
<desrt> seb128: do you know if there is some extra logic for guest session logins?
<desrt> [org/gnome/desktop/lockdown]
<desrt> disable-lock-screen=true
<desrt> this, for example, seems to be a guest account 'specialty'
<didrocks> desrt: ok, so I'll look on my own then, there is no way to know the process calling a write I guess?
<desrt> didrocks: bustle?
<tedg> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/bustle-boot-log
<didrocks> can try to install that if I unsquasf and resquasf the CD I guess
<didrocks> thank desrt, tedg
<desrt> for a while i've been considering adding some 'blame' indicator to dconf service
<desrt> that on the very first incoming request it does a bit of detective work to determine who is responsible for it being started
<desrt> (bus name, pid, process name, key written to, etc)
<didrocks> that would be really handy in that case for instance :)
<desrt> i think i'll do that now, in fact
<desrt> will help me trace down these bugs
<desrt> and will help you at the same time
<didrocks> desrt: I'm stil unsquashfs in case a grep can help, but yeah, can be handy :)
<desrt> didrocks: well, you cna always reinstall your dconf package, logout, login?
<didrocks> (anyway, I'll need to create my own live again to ensure the needed bits are in)
<desrt> well
<didrocks> desrt: not really, as the ubuntu user is only created on first boot
<desrt> this will get into the live CD by release, i guess
<desrt> hmmmmmm
<desrt> okay.  so that's more interesting, then
<didrocks> I want to have something as close as possible to the CD
<desrt> because i was going to have it only enabled by an environment variable like DCONF_BLAME=1 or something
<desrt> but that won't work very well for the live CD
<didrocks> yeah
<desrt> because you have no place to set it before the first login
<didrocks> can a special switch of the package
<didrocks> in the build
<desrt> the trouble is that it's a substantial amount of extra work to discover the pid and process name
<didrocks> and then, I unsquashfs, chroot
<didrocks> install the package
<desrt> and i don't want this in the usual case
<didrocks> create the squash
<didrocks> and boom
<desrt> is there a way to set environment variables from the kernel commandline?
<desrt> (could there be?)
<didrocks> that's an interesting question I never asked myself :)
 * didrocks googles
<desrt> that would be a very helpful debugging tool
<desrt> Anything of the form `foo=bar' that is not accepted as a setup function as described above is then interpreted as an environment variable to be set. An example would be to use TERM=vt100 or BOOT_IMAGE=vmlinuz.bak as a boot argument. These environment variables are typically tested for in the initialization scripts to enable or disable a wide range of things.
<desrt> hum.
<didrocks> yeah, found that as well
<desrt> i doubt anything you set here would make it through to the user session, though
<ricotz> seb128, jbicha, the gcr 3.3.90 dep of g-s is easily revertable
<desrt> let me test that theory :)
<didrocks> desrt: probably not though :/
<desrt> doesn't make it into the user session
<desrt> it seems that upstart strips it out
<desrt> according to 'ps e', pid 1 is the only process that has that in its environment
<didrocks> no fun, that would have been awesome
<desrt> i wonder what systemd does :)
<didrocks> http://www.mail-archive.com/upstart-devel@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00303.html
<desrt> ya.  not really acceptable.
<desrt> a central whitelist of every possible environment variable is an infuriating concept
<desrt> if i have access to the kernel commandline then ... uh... it should be assumed that i can do whatever i want :)
 * desrt checks what systemd does here
<didrocks> kind of simple solution, making a script in rc.d: http://www.mail-archive.com/upstart-devel@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00306.html
<didrocks> we want that on every computers, aren't we? :)
<desrt> huh.  interesting idea.
<desrt> have dconf attempt to open /proc/cmdline
<desrt> it's not the *worst* idea i've ever heard....
<didrocks> still a workaround
<didrocks> but yeah
<desrt> so systemd lets the environment through
<desrt> all system services end up with it
<desrt> that's an improvement
<desrt> still doesn't end up in the user's session, though
<desrt> i bet pam has something to do with that
<didrocks> yeah, there is probably some stripping done
<desrt> so for now i think i will take both options
<desrt> 1) check the environment for DCONF_BLAME
<desrt> 2) failing that, open /proc/cmdline and check there
<desrt> that should handle both the case of someone wanting to do some local debugging without a reboot and your livecd case
<didrocks> seems fine :)
<didrocks> I hope the guilty won't be a gsettings pid as some script can directly call gsettings
<desrt> that would be quite obnoxious, indeed
<desrt> if that happens, we can step it up a notch and record the parent process as well
<didrocks> that's maybe something to take into account
<seb128> re
<seb128> that channel is crazy, out an hour and I've an hour worth of reading
<didrocks> seb128: for once it's not you chatting! :)
<seb128> didrocks, desrt: did you figure the gsettings stuff?
<seb128> desrt, what about guest session? did you get a reply!
<seb128> mvo, stop lagging behind :p workaround otherwise was: stop using a11y
<seb128> ricotz, ok
<didrocks> seb128: not yet, desrt is going to make a version of dconf with this env variable
<seb128> did I forget anyone? ;-)
<didrocks> so that we can see what is the offender
<didrocks> I unsquashfs the live as well
<seb128> desrt, didrocks: speaking about dconf, no tarball for several GNOME release, florian is waiting for his fix to land
<didrocks> and grep -r
<didrocks> just in case :)
<didrocks> seb128: desrt will have one soon with this env variable stuff
<seb128> desrt, didrocks: I found it
<seb128> unity-2d-5.6.0/debian/unity-2d.gconf-defaults:/desktop/unity-2d/launcher/hide_mode
<seb128> combined with
<seb128> unity-2d-5.6.0/data/unity-2d.convert:hide-mode = /desktop/unity-2d/launcher/hide_mode
<seb128> gconf -> gsetting migration
<seb128> with a .gconf-default leftover
<seb128> unity-2d-5.6.0/debian/unity-2d.gconf-defaults:/desktop/unity-2d/launcher/hide_mode 2
<didrocks> urgh
<didrocks> nice catch seb128 :)
<seb128> ;-)
 * didrocks stops his grep -r on squashfs
<didrocks> I guess some question on the "why do you have some values set by default" from desrt also get some answers from that
 * didrocks kills gconf in unity-2d
<desrt> seb128: i'm going to do a release soon
<desrt> complete with blame mode for didrocks :)
<seb128> desrt, well he doesn't need it now
<desrt> oh
<didrocks> blame mode will always been needed anyway :)
<seb128> desrt, but I could use it to do the "make sure nothing write a login"
<desrt> i need it :)
<desrt> seb128: i'm almost done... support is in the service already
<desrt> but you have to use d-feet to query it, presently
<desrt> so i will add 'dconf blame' to the commandline tool
<desrt> cool.  done.
<desrt> seb128, didrocks: http://fpaste.org/qKBt/
<seb128> desrt, nice!
<desrt> just need to boot the kernel with 'DCONF_BLAME=1' on the commandline somewhere
<didrocks> great :)
<desrt> MacSlow: you are the first victim of dconf-blame :)
<MacSlow> desrt, I'll change it... but not today :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure that ruby has been at my coffee
<chrisccoulson> she's going crazy!
<chrisccoulson> running around pretending to have hiccups
<seb128> lol
<desrt> MacSlow: you need to fix this ASAP
<desrt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/873324/
<desrt> guest-Gt2HeR@moonpix:~$ grep average-bg-color blames | wc -l
<desrt> 23
<desrt> you're writing to dconf 23 times on login
<seb128> desrt, I think there is a fix in the queue for a week
<desrt> i wouldn't be surprised if you're adding like 1s to the boot
<seb128> desrt, talk to didrocks about unfreezing
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~gordallott/unity/bghash-only-emit-on-change/+merge/94161
<seb128> "Makes bghash only change the gsettings key once per wallpaper change, instead of on every frame it transitions to the next wallpaper."
<desrt> okay.  good :)
<seb128> desrt, oh, it landed, you don't run the ppa?
<desrt> not perfect, but better, at least :p
<desrt> seb128: the unity staging PPA?
<didrocks> seb128: it did land :p
<seb128> desrt, right
<didrocks> not my fault
<didrocks> not my fault
<desrt> i learnt a while ago that i run that PPA if i want to hate myself :)
<didrocks> not my fault
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> desrt, well, it's a double edge sword
<didrocks> desrt: come on!
<seb128> desrt, you are missing this fix :p
<didrocks> desrt: it's done with love ;)
<desrt> so we have a problem with gsettings-data-convert
<desrt> something about the way you do your default overrides in gconf comes across looking like a user value to gsettings-data-convert
<desrt> resulting in writes to dconf
<desrt> we probably need to find a way to fix that
<seb128> desrt, can you open a bug somewhere?
<desrt> seb128: i've opened a bug upstream
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> thanks
 * desrt wants to get this down to 0 for LTS
<desrt> didrocks: you should fix migrate_favorites.py as well
<desrt> didrocks: it should not be writing new values to gsettings unless there are old values to read
<didrocks> desrt: so, the question is, how would you mark the migration level?
<desrt> which is not the case when logging into a fresh guest session...
<desrt> didrocks: the gconf migration tool uses a directory in ~
<didrocks> desrt: hum, it's not "one shot"
<didrocks> like, we had to migrate defaults twice for instance for now
<desrt> why?
<didrocks> so, that's why there is a version stamped
<didrocks> well, in the past, we had first unity (the 10.10 version)
<didrocks> then, people wanted that we migrate more
<didrocks> (from other docks)
<didrocks> so, even people already using 10.10 with unity were migrated
<desrt> so that should have been a separate migration script, i guess?
<didrocks> and maybe, as the launcher hardcode .desktop file name
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> that makes things more complicated, but can work
<didrocks> but you will do a "stamp" for every migration script
<didrocks> on the file system?
<seb128> desrt, didrocks: it's not like 1 write one time would be an issue
<desrt> look at ~/.local/share/gsettings-data-convert
<desrt> it's a keyfile that marks the conversion tasks that have been run already
<didrocks> yeah, but it means that unity will have to read it at every start
<desrt> and it's quite fast -- we check only timestamps of the conversion scripts directory and the keyfile in order to know if we're up to date
<didrocks> and I thought dconf would be faster than that :)
<desrt> which is one check for *every* conversion
<didrocks> one check at every boot
<desrt> not each
<didrocks> to know if you already converted
<desrt> at every login, in fact
<desrt> but it's strictly one
<desrt> not one per module... just one
<didrocks> indeed, and why dconf isn't set for storing such data?
<desrt> because the first activation of dconf-service is very slow
<desrt> and it's something that should not happen when you login
<desrt> one less process to start = faster login
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> but some other values are still read
<didrocks> like the unity launchers
<GunnarHj> micahg: ping?
<didrocks> so the process start at the same time?
<desrt> didrocks: no
<didrocks> (well 3 lines of code after)
<desrt> didrocks: dconf-service only starts when you do a write
<didrocks> desrt: ok, so it's only "slower" on the first login
<didrocks> which is already the case TBH with ureadahead profiling your disk
<desrt> yes.  i suppose so.
<didrocks> or gnome-desktop creating your wallpaper cache
<desrt> it's not a disaster
<desrt> but strictly speaking, i consider it to be a bug
<didrocks> I have nothing against changing the check to another place
<didrocks> but it seems just to put some crap on disk somewhere else :)
<desrt> as a matter of general principle, you should be able to login to your desktop and see that your dconf database does not exist
<didrocks> and handing transition as well ;)
<desrt> but you're right
<desrt> this feels a lot like throwing garbage over the fence
<didrocks> and getting a lot of crappy files in .config though :p
<desrt> migration is always a very difficult question
<didrocks> I have no strong opinion, but I understand your intend :)
<didrocks> intention*
<desrt> anyway
<desrt> there are far worse offenders in the meantime
<didrocks> desrt: I will try to think about it though :)
<seb128> yeah, that seems a very low priority one
 * didrocks goes dancing, see you tomorrow!
<desrt> didrocks: g'night
<seb128> 'night didrocks
<didrocks> desrt: good afternoon, bonne soirée seb128, te couche pas tard :p
<desrt> seb128: tracking bug is here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=671566
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 671566 in general "various bits of GNOME are writing to dconf on first login" [Normal,New]
<desrt> as far as upstream goes there are 3 main issues to fix and 2 of them are in gnome-shell
<desrt> i'll start looking at the gsettings-data-convert one because that's the only one that impacts ubuntu
<desrt> seb128: how do i file desktop-wide tracking bugs?
<seb128> desrt, you don't?
<desrt> i guess i'll file it against dconf-in-ubuntu, then?
<seb128> desrt, you file on one component and do "also affect..." for each component to add
<seb128> desrt, or you open separate bugs and tag them
<seb128> desrt, but yeah, d-conf (Ubuntu) would work
<desrt> sigh.
<chrisccoulson> wth is going on with this build? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/95774042/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.thunderbird-trunk_13.0~a1~hg20120306r9572.88331-0ubuntu1~umd2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> :(
<dobey> chrisccoulson: does that control file have a -dbg package? it looks like it's failing to add the header to the object file to point at the debugging symbols file for a -dbg package
<chrisccoulson> dobey, yeah, there is a -dbg package
<dobey> chrisccoulson: i wonder what objcopy is doing that the kernel thinks is invalid.
<desrt> tedg: so this datetime write-on-login stuff is probably somewhat related to the fact that it writes every 30 seconds, in fact
<desrt> tedg: as steve discovered at the rally
<tedg> desrt, Steve was saying that indicator-power wrote every 30s, and I believe that's been fixed.
<desrt> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/916498
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 916498 in indicator-datetime "indicator-datetime causes frequent disk wakeups due to dconf write" [High,Triaged]
<tedg> desrt, Look at the string :-)  I imagine it's a typo on his part.
<desrt> he filed it against indicator datetime...
<desrt> so quite a typo :)
<desrt> in any case maybe you should close the bug as invalid, then, and open a new one :p
<micahg> GunnarHj: pong
<desrt> seb128: there's some brokenness with the gconf packaging...
<seb128> desrt, recent you mean?
<desrt> probably not
<desrt> gconf installs an xsession.d script that sets some environment variables according to DESKTOP_SESSION
<desrt>   export MANDATORY_PATH=${GCONF_PREFIX}/${DESKTOP_SESSION}.mandatory.path
<seb128> desrt, ok, just checking it was multiarched this week and some users hit upgrade issues
<desrt>   export DEFAULTS_PATH=${GCONF_PREFIX}/${DESKTOP_SESSION}.default.path
<seb128> desrt, in case you were refering to that
<desrt> those files do not exist...
<seb128> desrt, right
<desrt> this is the same issue?
<seb128> desrt, I think it was didrock's stuff to allow for specific value for derivatives
<desrt> ah
<desrt> so we don't use it
<seb128> desrt, like UNE was setting stuff in their own dir
<seb128> desrt, it's support for people to use if they want
<desrt> gotcha
<desrt> just making sure
<Beret> so
<Beret> I have a stupid question
<Beret> what is the role of a package maintainer?
<jalcine> No question is stupid.
<Beret> I submitted a bug to an application
<Beret> the result was it was confirmed as a problem and then I was asked to deal with it with the upstream and report back
<Beret> which seemed completely odd
<jalcine> But, package maintainers are like the people responsible for ensuring that a upstream project's builds downstream are in sync.
<Beret> they're not responsible for the application's health in Ubuntu?
<Beret> is that not the overall goal?
<jbicha> Beret: which bug number?
<Beret> #947411
<jalcine> They are, per se, but that sounds like a peculiar situation.
<Beret> the bug basically makes the app unusable so I thought the response I received was odd
<desrt> seb128: so the way you guys do your default settings is tricky...
<Beret> I just wanted to know if my expectations were out of line or something was broken
<jbicha> if the bug is not specific to Ubuntu's packaging & it affects other distros, then it does need to be reported upstream; you're welcome to do that and if you don't want to, someone else will eventually do it
<Beret> ok
<Beret> for me that's OK
<Beret> if I were an ubuntu user and I got a message like that, I would be put off
<Beret> how would I know what upstream is or how to do that?
<Beret> anyway, not a discussion for here
<Beret> but thanks for the info
<jbicha> Beret: it might be appropriate for #ubuntu-bugs, that comment is more or less part of the triage process
<Beret> ok
<chrisccoulson> dobey, ok, i figured it out in the end :)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: what was it?
<chrisccoulson> dobey, creating the breakpad symbols that we send to mozilla also adds a .gnu_debuglink section, and we were running that before doing "make install"
<dobey> chrisccoulson: ah. so my interpretation of the error was in the right direction :)
<micahg> GunnarHj: pon
<seb128> desrt, re, was at dinner
<seb128> desrt, why?
<mvo> glatzor: hi, any chance you could review my auth-conf branch :) ?
<mvo> glatzor: or do you have any concerns about the approach?
<desrt> seb128: you don't patch schemas
<desrt> seb128: rather you install new settings in a different database
<desrt> seb128: the gconf API is unable to tell the difference
<seb128> desrt, yeah, patching schemas is the suck :p
<desrt> seb128: anyway.. i think i have a solution
<seb128> desrt, it's not GNOME_ME_HARDER :p
<seb128> desrt, btw several people asking this way, is there a "priority" in gschemas overrides?
<seb128> desrt, like Ubuntu override the theme but xubuntu wants to override it over Ubuntu
<seb128> how do they do that?
<desrt> seb128: yes.
<desrt> but i don't remember what it is
<desrt> iirc the overrides are processed in alphabetical order
<desrt> i don't remember if it's first-wins or last-wins, though
<seb128> desrt, ok, seems similar to gconf where we just ordered the override by numbers
<seb128> like we should do 1_ubuntu ... then they can do 2_xubuntu
 * desrt is currently patching the gsettings-data-convert to only read values from the user database
<desrt> seb128: bored?
<desrt> seb128: if so, a gconf upload with the patches in https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=671581 to the desktop ppa may be fun
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 671581 in gsettings "gsettings-data-convert interacts badly with vendor overrides" [Normal,New]
<desrt> that fixes 11 of the dconf writes
<desrt> (it seems that the gnome-settings-daemon one is a side-effect of the gsettings-data-convert doing the write)
<GunnarHj> micahg: Hello, I'm waiting for you response to my comment at https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-settings-daemon/patch43/+merge/91210
<GunnarHj> s/you/your/
<chrisccoulson> man, i love compiz
<desrt> chrisccoulson: me too
<desrt> it's very shiny
<desrt> it makes me happy
<chrisccoulson> desrt, now, i don't know if you're being sarcastic or not
<chrisccoulson> j/k ;)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: is there ever really a doubt with me? :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> hum, I wonder which one of you is an hater over the other one :p
 * desrt is always very nice
<dobey> uhm
<seb128> desrt, gconf uploaded to the ubuntu-desktop ppa btw
<dobey> how did ubuntuone-control-panel-qt get on the CD?
<desrt> seb128: holy crap that was fast :p
<seb128> dobey, I guess something recommends something which recommends a control-panel?
<seb128> dobey, deja-dup Recommends ubuntuone-control-panel,
<seb128> it's mterry's fault!
<mterry> uh oh
<dobey> seb128: but that doesn't recommend qt
<dobey> oh, it does
<seb128> Recommends: ubuntuone-control-panel-gui
<dobey> i see
<seb128> mterry, hey, btw, nice to see you are still around ;-)
<mterry> deja-dup doesn't need the GUI
<seb128> mterry, how are you?
<desrt> seb128: he's planning to quit?
<mterry> seb128, :)  doing yet more animation work for unity-greeter at design's request
<mterry> desrt, no  :)
<seb128> desrt, I hope not, I just tends to be quiet on IRC
<seb128> like I didn't see him talk on this channel for a week, maybe out of around meeting time yesterday
 * desrt tries to figure out what the heck is wrong with datetime indicator next
<seb128> that's how you see people really working :p
<seb128> in opposite to people like me who spend their day on IRC
<chrisccoulson> that sounds a bit like me. i hardly ever talk to anyone on IRC now
<chrisccoulson> it's like i'm in my own little cave ;)
<seb128> to then spend their evening doing the work they didn't do during the day ;-)
<mterry> seb128, heh
<dobey> seb128, mterry: ok, we'll be back off the CD on the next image i guess. am having nessita remove the recommends and make it a suggests :)
<micahg> GunnarHj: I figured a desktopper would have done that by now
<mterry> dobey, seb128: are we going back to ubuntuone-installer days?
<dobey> mterry: there isn't enough room on the cd for pyqt :(
<mterry> dobey, and the gtk version is right out?
<dobey> mterry: so afraid so, yeah.
<dobey> mterry: yeah, and it's a transitional package now. so upgrades will install the qt version and not get the installer
<nessita> seb128, mterry: uploading a new u1cp with recommends switched to suggests very soon
<dobey> well, won't get the installer ui. it'll just run the new one
<GunnarHj> micahg: I suppose that since you replaced the desktop team with yourself, it disappeared from their list.
<chrisccoulson> well, today has been a fun day. i really feel like a beer now
<mterry> dobey, hrm.  deja-dup does use the GUI for logging users into U1.  But last cycle I did work to support the case of launching the installer.  Hope that still works
<nessita> mterry: I guess you're confusing the control panel UI with the SSO UI
<mterry> nessita, oh, might be
<nessita> mterry: the sso UI is in the CD, both  gtk and qt versions. Both steady, stable, and working
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> mterry: it should still work
<nessita> mterry: so nothing should change in your user experience, please let me know if you notice something odd, I will help debug further
<micahg> GunnarHj: hmm, seems like a bug somewhere
<mterry> cool, thanks
<micahg> GunnarHj: I guess I'd suggest requesting a second review from -sponsors or -desktop, I disagree with you, but there are plenty of other people who can commit to that branch who might agree with you
<GunnarHj> micahg: I can do that, if you like. But do you really mean that you interpret those guidelines differently?
<desrt> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-datetime/gvariantbuilder/+merge/96451
<GunnarHj> micahg: It's not really worth fighting for, IMO, but since you pointed at those guidelines, which I actually had read before, your request was a little confusing to me. ;-)
<micahg> GunnarHj: yes, I read it differently, but as I said, there could be room for other interpretation
<desrt> tedg: i also traced down the source of your gsettings problems
<desrt> tedg: basically you shouldn't be calling g_settings_bind() on yourself from your init function
<desrt> tedg: the reason for that is because gobject freezes the notify queue during object construction and releases the notifies later
<desrt> tedg: so gsettings sees a bunch of property notify signals at that time and does a bunch of writes
<tedg> desrt, Yup, but it seems that it should really be smart about that.
<tedg> desrt, It seems like a quite obvious way to use bind.
<desrt> tedg: i don't think i've ever seen anyone else do it like this, in fact
<desrt> setting properties from inside _init is a total fail
<desrt> (see my recent blog post for reasons why)
<tedg> desrt, Well, that was done by Karl, but I reviewed it.  I think it makes sense.
<desrt> tedg: in any case, it looks to me that the indicator never changes the settings
<desrt> only the preferences dialog does
<desrt> so you could most easily solve the issue by changing them to readonly bindings
<GunnarHj> micahg: Ok, I'll ask somebody else, no problem. On another topic, I saw that you are assigned bug 918604. Will you deal with it soon?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 918604 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] lightdm-gtk-greeter" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918604
<desrt> tedg: i guess i have to wonder why you go to the bother of setting up gobject properties if you never use them from outside of the object...
<desrt> there are easier ways to use gsettings than shoving everything through a property binding that only exists for the sake of binding to gsettings...
<tedg> desrt, Well, again, not me.  I generally avoid properties to avoid GValue :-)
<desrt> tedg: a good strategy :)
<desrt> tedg: in any case, i'll prepare a merge with the changes to make it readonly
<tedg> desrt, Cool, thanks!
<desrt> i'm pretty sure that writability doesn't work anyway due to the fact that the object never emits notify signals on its own :)
<tedg> I'll put datetime at the bottom of my release list.
<mhr3> desrt, is there some known bug in precise with glib's q_sort_with_data?
<micahg> GunnarHj: yeah, I meant to finish that last week, I won't be able to get to it until the weekend now though
<GunnarHj> micahg: Ok, thanks, then I know. As I'm sure you realize, it's inconvenient that it's not in the archive.
<micahg> GunnarHj: it is in the archive, just not buildable from source at the moment
<mhr3> desrt, nvm, of course it's me being stupid
<desrt> mhr3: the pointer-to-pointer thing?
<desrt> tedg: a bit of bzr help, perhaps?
<desrt> tedg: i branched indicator-datetime
<desrt> i did my first patch for the gvariantbuilder thing and pushed it
<desrt> proposed a merge
<desrt> uncommited and reverted
<desrt> then i did the unrelated patch about the gsettings thing, committed, pushed
<desrt> now when i try to do a new proposal it doesn't understand that i am trying to propose the second branch i pushed (even if i explicitly specify it)
<desrt> it keeps trying to propose the first, which gives an error about "already proposed"
<GunnarHj> micahg: I see. Just as bad in practice, though.
<micahg> GunnarHj: we won't release like that with it unbuildable, so I don't see the issue
<desrt> tedg: in any case, here's the branch i pushed.  sorry i can't figure out how to propose it: https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-datetime/readonly-binding
<tedg> desrt, The button that says "Propose for merging" ?  :-)
<desrt> tedg: do you know how i can convince bzr to do it?
<tedg> desrt, bzr lp-propose-merge
<desrt> tedg: read ^^
<GunnarHj> micahg: Further development is blocked; isn't that enough of an issue?
<tedg> desrt, Ah, okay.
<desrt> https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-datetime/readonly-binding/+merge/96454
<tedg> desrt, Your parent is set to the other branch instead of to trunk
<desrt> tedg: weird
<desrt> whenever you push to a new place it sets the old default push location as the parent, i guess?
<tedg> desrt, Yeah
<desrt> i can see the reasonining there
<desrt> but obviously not so good in this case
<GunnarHj> micahg: Lubuntu has apparently succeeded in making a buildable (possibly quick-and-dirty) source package: https://launchpad.net/~gilir/+archive/lubuntu  Would that possibly something to use as a starting point?
<micahg> GunnarHj: I already have 2 buildable versions that need to be merged
<tedg> desrt, but what you can do is just add the second branch on the command line: bzr help lp-propose-merge
<GunnarHj> micahg: But in that case ... No it's me who don't see the issue. ;-)
 * tedg thinks desrt is just doing these patches for more karma
<tedg> :-)
<GunnarHj> s/No/Now/ (sorry for sloppy typing tonight)
<desrt> tedg: i tried specifying the branch explicitly.
<desrt> no help
<tedg> desrt, You know, if you convince GLib to move to LP you'd earn a ton more karma.
<desrt> i probably should have re-cloned instead of reverting to the previous commit
<tedg> :-)
<desrt> tedg: launchpad karma is worthless
<desrt> the real competition is bugzilla points :)
<tedg> Yeah, typically that's what I do.  Do you use bazaar shared repos?
<tedg> It makes always branching from trunk cheap.
<desrt> no.  i don't think that i do.
 * desrt just bzr branch lp:whatever
<tedg> desrt, If you do "bzr init-repo" one level up it'll use that dir for all of your version cache.  So then it'll find the revisions in there for everything you already have.
<desrt> interesting
 * jalcine wonders if there's a lp branch called whatever
<desrt> that's a feature i've often wanted in git
<tedg> desrt, So then I have my dir structure layed out ~/Development/project/branch
<desrt> oh
<desrt> it only works for one project?
<desrt> not like a a sort of global object cache?
<tedg> desrt, It can work for all, but then tags start to conflict.
<tedg> desrt, Though, those are only warnings.
<desrt> ya... you can do the same with git, then :/
 * desrt wants like some cache in ~/.cache/gitcache/
<desrt> with just ... lots and lots of objects
<tedg> Sure, I'm not sure how you handle the tags though, at least in a VCS that has them as annotations on revisions.
 * tedg wishes Bazaar had stronger tags
<seb128> desrt, bah, you started doing proper merge request, I guess I need to start using git properly to make up for it ;-)
<desrt> seb128: i thought you went to bed :p
<desrt> seb128: we're down to only 2 things writing to dconf now
<mhr3> desrt, no, abs (0.13) < 0.00001 == true :/
<seb128> desrt, no, just moved to couch,tv with laptop
<desrt> seb128: didrock's favourite migration stuff and macslow's average bg colour stuff
<seb128> desrt, is that using unity trunk?
<dobey> tedg: "stronger" tags?
<desrt> seb128: no...
<seb128> desrt, the bg stuff might be fixed for good with trunk
<desrt> seb128: it's with the various patches i wrote today aplied
<tedg> dobey, Where placing a tag is revisioned.
<seb128> desrt, I didn't check but ideally it should only write it when the bg change
<desrt> seb128: last i heard is that the background thing reduces 23 writes to 1
<desrt> which is still more than zero
<seb128> ok
<desrt> didrocks i give a free pass because it only happens once on first login
<desrt> if unity is doing this every time, ...
<dobey> hmm. wonder how i should word a bug against rhythmbox for ffe/uife to get a new version in
<seb128> not sure if they counted "change" as "be different from the previous computed one" or "be different than the one which was displayed"
<desrt> (i'm even uncomfortable with didrocks, but migration is really hard stuff.... so....)
<desrt> seb128: is the change in the unity staging ppa?
<seb128> desrt, well first login will also have gsettings migration stuff for most users
<seb128> desrt, yes
<desrt> okay.  let me test
<TheMuso> RAOF, bryceh, do we have the patch to fix this bug? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44079
<ubot2`> Freedesktop bug 44079 in Server/Input/Core "XI2 FocusOut events missing parent of focus'd window" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<desrt> seb128: the gsettings migration stuff won't happen on real first login
<desrt> only first login after an upgrade
<desrt> and it won't happen for guest accounts, for example
<bryceh> TheMuso, checking
<seb128> desrt, to be honest I don't care much about "first login"
<seb128> desrt, that one is always going to be slow, would it only because readahead etc takes a boot to be in place
<desrt> seb128: so the reason i care most about first login is because of smoke testing
<desrt> seb128: the QA team is doing a test to see if dconf-service is running after login
<desrt> of course that will be tested on 'first login'
<desrt> so if we can try a little bit harder to make it clean so we can have it testable, i think it's worth it
<seb128> desrt, well they can be a bit smarter, log all the calls and check to "known ones"
<seb128> and list any unexpected one
<desrt> seb128: that's true.  'dconf blame' will make that quite a lot easier now
<bryceh> TheMuso, yes, both are in our xorg-server in precise
<TheMuso> bryceh: Thanks muchly.
<desrt> seb128: hum.  you were supposed to take both patches from that bug -- not just one
<desrt> seb128: also: it looks like you added the patch but forgot to include it in the series
<desrt> the first issue is not so important... it just supresses a warning... the second issue is more important... :)
<seb128> desrt, crap, I blame slangasek
<TheMuso> seb128: Thanks for the atk upload, I narrowed that issue down yesterday when I discovered firefox problems, but got calle daway/side tracked before I could properly test and upload a fix.
<seb128> desrt, thanks for noticing it
<desrt> he was distracting you? :)
<seb128> desrt, no, he forgot to bzr add files in the vcs
<seb128> desrt, I had it in the serie but I pointed the issue, he fixed it, I rebase but screwed the rebease
<seb128> rebase
<desrt> ah
 * desrt doesn't say anything about version control systems
<desrt> (wait?  did that count?) :)
<seb128> TheMuso, no worry, thanks to chrisccoulson
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
<seb128> desrt, should I take both patches then? I didn't care much about the warning but I can include it
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Indeed thanks, as above, I discovered that issue yesterday, but got sidetracked.
<desrt> seb128: for completeness, yes
<seb128> TheMuso, there is a new official tarball with the revert if you want to update
<desrt> that's what will go upstream, if it does
 * desrt checks the new unity
<desrt> so.  it's better
<desrt> but still 2 writes on login
<desrt> (i tested 5 times... 4 times it had 2 writes, 1 time it had 1)
<tedg> desrt, So I'm trying your hud-service and I'm not getting any highlighting of matched strings.
<tedg> desrt, Is that a known TODO?
<desrt> tedg: correct.
<desrt> semi-known
<desrt> i knew about it but it fell of my list
<desrt> *off
<seb128> "hightlight"?
<seb128> I didn't even know the hud was doing that :p
<desrt> seb128: if i type "open" then the hud shows
<desrt> File > <b>Open</b>
<dupondje> jbicha: around ?
<jbicha> dupondje: aloha :)
<desrt> tedg: wanted to talk to you about it, actually
<desrt> right now you hilight the entire matched item -- not just the part of it that matched
<dupondje> jbicha: seems gnome-shell needs some update, cause the battery indicator is broken ... :)
<dupondje> is that on the todo list or ? :)
<desrt> i assume that's done for sake of simplicity.... is it something we ever will want to change?
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I just never noticed before, I never bothered typing a full word :p
<tedg> desrt, Yes, it should be just the matched portion if it's a perfect match and then if it's not, the word.
<tedg> desrt, So "fi" will result in "<b>fi</b>le" but "if" will result in "<b>file</b>"
<desrt> tedg: k.  i'll keep that in mind for when i dig into the algorithm
 * desrt has been trying to hold himself off from the perfomance improvements until the refactor branch is landed
<tedg> It's not actually sending actions for me...
<desrt> as in it's failing to activate menu items?
<tedg> desrt, yes
<desrt> olli was seeing that as well
<tedg> Oh, that just worked...
<tedg> Now it didn't...
<desrt> >:(
<desrt> tedg: so there's a bit of a weird situation...
<desrt> tedg: and i'm not exactly sure of the best way to deal with this
<desrt> tedg: the query now supports updating itself if new menu items appear while you're searching which is a change vs. the last version
<desrt> tedg: however, this means that the index into the results array has to be invalidated (bceause it may be stale)
<desrt> i currently deal with this by ignoring stale indexes
<desrt> so if the app sends a 'change' signal in response to getting the focus back (due to the hud window closing) then the index could be stale just as it is being delivered to the hud
<tedg> desrt, Don't make the key an index to an array, but make it something that is absolute?
<desrt> tedg: ya... this all goes back to that stateful talk we were having earlier
<desrt> the only way i could really do that at this point is by having a global hash of HudItem
<tedg> desrt, i.e., for dbusmenu the path, server and ID are absolute
<desrt> which is maybe the correct solution
<desrt> tedg: ya... but invocations are done via hud_item_activate()
<tedg> Why isn't the key backend specific.
<desrt> tedg: to make it easier to extend
<jbicha> dupondje: just added to my to-do list for this weekend since gnome-shell 3.4 in Precise will take longer than I hoped
<dupondje> cool :)
<dupondje> it looked to cool that my battery stayed at 99% :p
<desrt> tedg: i'm starting to like the idea of an item hash
<tedg> desrt, At that point it'd probably be easier to just use the memory address of the item.  And then validate it before using it.
<tedg> desrt, Then you don't need to invent a hashing algorithm.
<desrt> tedg: memory addresses get reused
<desrt> rapidly so when gslice is involved
<desrt> implementing the hash will be borderline trivial
<tedg> Okay, trivial, one hour, go!
<tedg> :-)
<desrt> i doubt i'll need 15 minutes
<desrt> brb :)
<jbicha> dupondje: I've been on gnome-shell 3.3.90 the past week or so, so I haven't seen the bug at all for a while
<dupondje> packaged version is still 3.2.2.1-0ubuntu1 atm
<dupondje> :)
 * jbicha points to the GNOME3 PPA :)
<desrt> tedg: done :)
<desrt> 14 minutes :p
 * desrt is suddenly in the mood for a dconf release
<seb128> desrt, did you merge propose your update?
<desrt> seb128: which update?
<seb128> desrt, the fix you just did for the hud?
<desrt> seb128: i just pushed it directly
<seb128> desrt, where?
<desrt> to my branch
<seb128> desrt, well, it should go to trunk
<desrt> oh.
<desrt> my branch got merged
<seb128> desrt, tedg send an email saying toi not upload 0.3.92 he rolled waiting on the fix
<desrt> how nice
<desrt> i don't think i can push to trunk...
<seb128> desrt, right, that's why I asked if you did a merge request
<seb128> so we can get it in trunk
<desrt> okay.  i understand now
<seb128> so we can unblock the distro upload
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-appmenu/hud-rewrite-wip/+merge/96476
<seb128> tedg, ^
<desrt> i have to do a merge request for every change i make now?  this is gonna get old fast.... :p
<seb128> desrt, well you can batch commits and do one merge request ;-)
<seb128> desrt, or try to get access to trunk :p
<seb128> desrt, well at some point I guess systems will use the same thing didrocks put in place for unity
<seb128> desrt, i.e jenkins merging merges approved automatically after running tests and builds
<seb128> that's quite nice
<seb128> you get stuff build tested and make checked for you and merged if everything is ok ;-)
<desrt> i like it
<desrt> now i can blame the bot if something screws up
<tedg> seb128, Okay, I'll circle back around and do another release, I need to go in a bit though.  Might be in the morning.
 * desrt is not 100% that this solves the issue you were seeing
<seb128> tedg, I might just upload the tarball you already rolled with that patch tomorrow
<seb128> tedg, if you don't get a new one
<seb128> tedg, I think the issues are not stoppers, we can fix them tomorrow with another tarball if needed
<seb128> tedg, oh, it was not just the hightlight but also actions not working?
<dobey> hrmm. does new gtk+ fix the scrolling issue?
<seb128> tedg, so yeah, ignore that, let's wait to make that is fixed, tomorrow would be ok though
<seb128> dobey, what new gtk? what scrolling issue?
<dobey> whatever one i installed today when i did apt-get dist-upgrade
<dobey> and my scroll wheel apparently not working any more
<RAOF> kenvandine: I presume you're aware that gwibber no longer scrolls correctly?
<dobey> RAOF: it would appear that evolution doesn't either. when i move my scroll whweel in evo, the message list scroll bar just jumps all the way to the bottom :(
<seb128> dobey, do you use 32 bits?
<RAOF> dobey: No, evolution works (on amd64); gwibber's broken in a different way.
<RAOF> Actually, the new smooth-scroll evolution is pretty funky.
<dobey> seb128: yes
<dobey> RAOF: yeah, gwibber was broken before the new gtk for me, i think
<seb128> dobey, known issue, cnd is working on it, it's an xserver,input bug
<seb128> it's 32b specific
<dobey> ok
<seb128> dobey, cnd says he's about to upload the fix
<dobey> cool. i'll dist-upgrade in a bit and see if it's there
<desrt> seb128: did you resubmit the gconf build?
<seb128> desrt, yes, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/95838197/gconf_3.2.3-3ubuntu1.2_3.2.3-3ubuntu1.3.diff.gz
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+packages
<seb128> starting in 2 hours though
<seb128> builders are busy
<desrt> seems to be
<desrt> oh well.  no emergency.
<seb128> dobey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxi/2:1.5.99.3-0ubuntu2
<seb128> ^ that should fix scroll on 32b
<dobey> seb128: cool. i'll test it when it's published
<seb128> desrt, help
<desrt> hi.
<seb128> desrt, git pull --rebase tells me
<seb128> refusing to pull with rebase: your working tree is not up-to-date
<seb128> I had a commit
<desrt> seb128: you have non-checked-in changes
<seb128> but trunk changed
<seb128> I did commit
<desrt> look at 'git status' or 'git diff'
<desrt> perhaps not all of your changes got committed (no -a?)
<seb128> desrt, ok, git --reset didn't do what I though it would do
<seb128> desrt, I had to add "--hard"
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> desrt, I had a local change, I though --reset would drop it
<seb128> but seems not
<desrt> reset --hard for that, indeed
<desrt> soft/mixed resets never affect your working tree
<seb128> I though it would let me pull with uncommited changes
<seb128> bzr let you do that
<seb128> it's like "I"ve work in progress I didn't commit but I want to rebase before commiting"
<desrt> that's 'git pull'
<desrt> the trouble only comes when you have both committed *and* uncommited changes
<seb128> I had both
<seb128> I had a commit and a work in progress chang
<jalcine> desrt: that's where stash comes into play.
<desrt> yup.
<desrt> git stash
<desrt> git pull --rebase
<desrt> git stash pop
<seb128> urg
<seb128> I think that's too much for a day :p
<jalcine> best thing since sliced bread.
<desrt> :)
<seb128> for the record I just hate git :p
<seb128> could a vcs be harder to use? ;-)
<desrt> jalcine: would be nicer, i think, if attempting to rebase a dirty tree stashed automatically
<desrt> seb128: hah.  i had my fair share of bzr annoyance today, thanks :p
<desrt> bzr has logic that if i push somewhere and then push to a different place the first place must surely be the 'parent' of the first
<desrt> so all future diffs are made against it, for example
<seb128> desrt, like I read those commands but I'm unsure why I need to understand why there is pull and a pull --rebase
<desrt> seb128: here's why:
<seb128> can't they just have a pull fetching what is new and applying it ?
<desrt> git pull is basically short for 'git fetch' plus 'git merge'
<desrt> so a pull will result in a merge if there are both changes in your tree plus changes upstream at the same time
<desrt> which is fine, but a lot of people like the history to look linear
<desrt> that's where rebasing comes in -- it modifies history to make it look like your committed your changes on top of the work that appeared later
<seb128> so any non pushed commit will be moved on top of what is pulled?
<desrt> yes.
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> I guess I don't care much about "order of commits"'
<desrt> so then 'git pull' is probably always fine for you
<desrt> but you may annoy others who care more :)
<seb128> but I also get that some people might :-)
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> anyway got it sorted
<desrt> in the general case git-rebase is insanely powerful
<desrt> and this power causes problems with uncommited things in the tree
<seb128> yeah, in this case I had a commit I did early that I failed to push without noticing
<seb128> (trunk changes while I was doing the change)
<seb128> and I did another change I didn't commit yet
<seb128> then I noticed the push failed
<desrt> for example, you can use rebasing to change the order of history entirely (like completely re-ordering the order of commits, splitting commits up or merging them, etc)
<seb128> and I wanted to push that one commit to keep going on the next one
<desrt> which could cause problems with this sort of uncommitted state that's assumed to be at the end
<seb128> yeah, that's git weirdness to me, the "let's change history" thing ;-)
<desrt> read the 'how and why to fake it' paper :)
<seb128> desrt, my german side tells me changing history is wrong :p
<seb128> things are the way they happened ;-)
<desrt> seb128: welll.. there's history and there's public history
<seb128> well no connotation to history fact, just to way things should be done ;-)
<desrt> changing public history is widely considered to be a huge faux pas
<desrt> and most projects have commit hooks that prevent it from happening
<desrt> private history that's only on your laptop (or in your own work-in-progress branch) is another story
<seb128> desrt, right, I was going to say that it feels like an easy way to corrupt an existing vcs
<seb128> or to have somebody doing bad things
<desrt> indeed
<desrt> that's why git has commit IDs
<desrt> they are cryptographic hashes of the entire project history up to this point
 * jalcine just figured out where those hashes came from, lol.
<seb128> interesting
<desrt> if even one character in a commit message changes or a timestamp changes by 1 second, the entire commit ID changes
<desrt> anywhere for all history
<desrt> because part of what makes up the commit ID is the ID of the commit that came before
<desrt> so you get the chaining effect....
<seb128> I guess that makes easier to notice any issues ;-)
<desrt> ya...
<desrt> it's not even a security check, either
<desrt> it's how git works at its very essence
<desrt> each file is a 'blob' and the ID of the blob is its hash
<desrt> all the files that make up a (sub)tree are reffered to by their hash value
<desrt> and then the tree making up the commit is referred to from the commit
<desrt> in order to find the object to unpack it it has to have the correct hash...
<seb128> desrt, what's the english word for corruption close from "tempting"? I'm close I'm sure but it doesn't come back :p
<desrt> tampering?
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> desrt, I'm sure git makes a lot of sense if you understand how it's technically done ;-)
<seb128> which you seem to do :p
<desrt> seb128: i think the most important thing to understanding git is understanding what's really going on
<desrt> the entire thing is a directed acyclic graph of these objects
<seb128> I'm not sure I care enough about vcs to spend time looking at that though ;-)
<desrt> you just have to understand each command as being some operation on that graph
<desrt> and then it's all insanely logical
<desrt> not sure most people care to think that way, of course....
<desrt> but if you like to think that way then it's really the greatest possible system
<seb128> right, most people probably just learn the command and what they do
<seb128> like you don't think about what fs do when you type mv :p
<desrt> speak for yourself ;)
<desrt> i think what i like about git is that i can do absolutely any concievable operation on it
<desrt> and for most of the ones that i want to do there are automated tools to do them for me
<desrt> for the others, i can script it or do them manually
<desrt> i only have to figure out what my desired operation is in terms of permutations on the graph
<desrt> it's truly a hacker's tool :p
<seb128> ;-)
<jalcine> Created by the hacker of hackers, lol
<mdeslaur> seb128: could you take a look at my proposal in bug 938076, and see if it's acceptable and/or too late?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938076 in gnome-settings-daemon "Auto-lock on suspend is still needed when encrypting file system" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938076
<seb128> mdeslaur, I was just reading the comments on that bug
<mdeslaur> seb128: it never ends :)
<seb128> indeed
<desrt> who is benjamin kerensa?
<desrt> nvm.
<seb128> desrt, ?
<seb128> mdeslaur, I Cced mpt on the bug
<desrt> seb128: he marked one of my bugs as 'Opinion' :p
<seb128> mdeslaur, the proposal works for me but I learnt since long that I'm not a designer :p
<seb128> desrt, ;-)
 * desrt marked it back to 'New' and feels like maybe he should explain
<desrt> is there some way to do a grep of all bzr repos in launchpad?
<seb128> desrt, like checkouts all repo to grep through, or do you look for a repo?
<seb128> desrt, usually http://code.launchpad.net/<project> lists all the vcs for project
<seb128> desrt, i.e https://code.launchpad.net/indicator-appmenu
<desrt> seb128: i mean *everything* :p
 * desrt wants to find out who is using this unity average-bg-color setting
<seb128> desrt, oh, unity and notify-osd
<seb128> desrt, unity-2d as well
<seb128> that's all I'm 99% sure
<seb128> it's new from a month or so
<seb128> desrt, what they do is "unity write its color so notify-osd can read that value and use the same color without having to recompute the background medium value"
<seb128> well and also "so unity doesn't need to do the maths again if the bg didn't change"
<desrt> why would it have to do that?
<desrt> for the 2d fallback?
<seb128> desrt, "that"?
<seb128> desrt, notify-osd is a standalone process
<desrt> why does notify-osd need to know the median background colour?
<seb128> desrt, because its color matches the background
<desrt> oh
<seb128> same as the dash
<desrt> i thought it was black
<seb128> it used to
<seb128> that's a new feature
<desrt> i see....
<desrt> ya
<desrt> this is definitely an X11 root window property
<seb128> desrt, I suggested they did a dbus call for it but macslow prefered the "store in gsettings"
<desrt> or should be, i mean
<desrt> dbus call would also work, but is slower
<desrt> although it's probably easier to write
<seb128> yeah, I tend to not think about xproperties
<desrt> x properties are not so much fun :p
<seb128> it's not something "common" for some reason
<seb128> or I didn't cross it enough to have it as a reflex ;-)
<desrt> well
<desrt> for something that's so closely related to the root window, it sort of fits...
<seb128> desrt, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/notify-osd/fix.810325-2/+merge/92000
<seb128> desrt, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/notify-osd/fix.810325/+merge/68537 was the original one where I suggested dbus
<desrt> seb128: you did the right thing
<desrt> you just gave up too easy :)
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> you know... this really really needs to be an X property :p
 * desrt is thinking about how the dbus approach would work and likes it only a little more than the gsettings way
<seb128> desrt, write a patch, I'm sure they will consider it ;-)
<desrt> ya.  i think i will
<desrt> that will only leave didrocks left :)
<seb128> desrt, my main complain with gsettings btw was your insane "abort on missing schemas" stuff :p
<desrt> seb128: i designed gsettings using the git philosophy
<seb128> desrt, that's making my life harder every time where I write a patch which used to be "do a gconf call"
<desrt> "do everything you can to annoy frenchmen"
<seb128> lol
<seb128> desrt, you used to be able to get a key and deal with it being null
<seb128> now you need to write a schemas
<desrt> seb128: you are free to "do a dconf call" equivalently
<seb128> which means you need a schemas somewhere even for "upstream_behaviour" hacks
<desrt> you make the mistake of assuming that gsettings is something like gconf
<desrt> it's not
<desrt> dconf is the thing that's like gconf
<seb128> desrt, like I wanted to add a setting to tweak the gsd xsettings for appmenu
<desrt> ya... we're gonna need to figure out what to do there
<seb128> but I stopped because I blocked on the stupid schemas and where to put it
<desrt> well, i guess if we get the new gnome-shell into universe then it's a non-issue
<desrt> what's the progress there looking like anyway?
<seb128> desrt, ricotz said it should be easy to revert the new gcr requirement
<seb128> that's the last thing I read about it
<seb128> I assume jbicha is still looking at it
<seb128> desrt, well it was not only g-s
<desrt> non-working gmenumodel + unity?
<seb128> desrt, it was also unity users who hate appmenus
<desrt> ah
<desrt> they can unintsall the appmenu indicator
<seb128> desrt, that breaks the hud
<desrt> why the fuck is hud-service in the same binary as libappmenu.so?
<desrt> i mean... it's bad enough they're in the same source package
<desrt> they should _definitely_ be in separate binaries
<seb128> desrt, it's not in the archive
<desrt> they actually have absolutely nothing to do with each other at all
<seb128> so it's not in the same binary :p
<seb128> but yeah, you have a point
<seb128> desrt, ignore that
<desrt> :)
<seb128> your version is not in yet, but yeah...
<desrt> hopefully it's not too late for a packaging tweak there
<seb128> desrt, still I assume there is a case for people with different preferences on the same system
<desrt> because people are going to want to be able to uninstall the appmenu indicator
<desrt> ya. that's true.
<desrt> there's something a bit more infuriating
<seb128> desrt, well I was thinking a gsettings key would be a better solution than removing a binary
<desrt> the hud will break anyway if you remove the appmenu indicator
<desrt> because the registrar lives inside of it
<desrt> so hud will work, but only for indicators and gmenumodel
<seb128> desrt, changing the xsettings should give you local and unity menus at the same time no?
<seb128> with hud still working?
<desrt> yes.
<seb128> desrt, which was my plan
<seb128> was -> is
<desrt> aim higher
<desrt> we need a generic xsettings override interface
<seb128> right
<desrt> i'll make a patch for that
<seb128> having a command line to set xsettings would be good for debugging as well
<desrt> hum
<seb128> I hate having to rebuild gsd to try xsettings :p
<desrt> now you ask for more :)
<seb128> desrt, you told me to aim higher!
<desrt> so there are two usecases here
<desrt> first is that you want to change the value of some settings using gsettings
<desrt> the other is that you want to do temporary tweaks with dbus?
<desrt> could it just be all gsettings? :)
<seb128> well I guess I would be fine with the first one
<seb128> in practice that's the most frequent one
<desrt> so i'll just put an a{sv} in GSettings
<desrt> a dictionary of the keys you want to change
<desrt> i'll even add it to the schema :p
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> desrt, anyway that will be for another day for me, time to go to bed!
<seb128> 'night
<desrt> good night :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-08
<kenvandine> RAOF, hey... so describe the gwibber scrolling problem?
<kenvandine> besides that it sucks :-D
<RAOF> It doesn't scroll at all.
<RAOF> Ok, that's not quite true.
<RAOF> Clicking on the scroll button doesn't scroll.
<RAOF> mouse scrolling doesn't scroll.
<kenvandine> mouse scrolling doesn't scroll anything for me right now
<RAOF> Dragging the scroll thingy up and down does scroll.
<kenvandine> and i am on amd64
<kenvandine> keyboard?
<RAOF> Works.
<kenvandine> are you running from the ubuntu-desktop team ppa?
<RAOF> No.  I've got the unity-team ppa active, but not ubuntu-desktop.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so then you haven't had any changes to gwibber in a while :(
<kenvandine> it is broken for me too
<RAOF> Mouse scrolling works for me in Evolution, but not in gnome-terminal.
<kenvandine> but so is everything else
<kenvandine> i haven't tried evo today on this box
<kenvandine> my desktop scrolling is fine
<kenvandine> but my laptop is busted right now
<kenvandine> amd64
<Sarvatt> RAOF: hmm broken here too
<kenvandine> RAOF, what is the bug # for the scrolling bug seb128 was talking about?
<kenvandine> RAOF, so clicking on the up or down on the thumb doesn't scroll either?
<Sarvatt> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxi/+bug/949465
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949465 in libxi "XIScrollClass increment value incorrectly handled on 32-bit machines" [High,Fix released]
<RAOF> kenvandine: Correct.
<kenvandine> that does work for me
<kenvandine> Sarvatt, i am on amd64 and scrolling doesn't work
<RAOF> Uuum.
<kenvandine> without clicking on the thumb
<RAOF> And now it works.
<RAOF> BAH.
<kenvandine> gtk2 apps seem to scroll fine, gtk3 apps don't
<Sarvatt> totally not the same bug, my gtk+ is still a week old before the brokenness was uploaded
<RAOF> empathy scrolls for me.
<kenvandine> actually, gedit does for me
<kenvandine> but not gnome-terminal or gwibber
<kenvandine> very odd!
<kenvandine> xchat-gnome does too
<Sarvatt> gedit does here and gnome-terminal doesnt either, hmm
<RAOF> As does apport, so it's not python apps that are broken.
<kenvandine> gwibber is vala
<kenvandine> my desktop box has no problems
<kenvandine> very odd
<kenvandine> mine are both amd64
<jbicha> bug 948612 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948612 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal does not scroll with mousewheel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948612
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: How would you prefer receiving bugs for unity-greeter bzr trunk?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, filed on LP against the unity-greeter project.  You might as well mark them as affecting Ubuntu as well, I end up doing that.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Fair enough.
<robert_ancell> The software center team only uses one of the project/distro to track their bugs - we should probably move to doing that in the future
<thumper> kenvandine: for some reason, I keep thinking of you as "Kevin Devine" :)
<thumper> Divine even
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> thumper, the waitresses at the coffee shop my dad used to frequent used to call him Mr. Devine
<kenvandine> because he was very picky about his coffee :)
<thumper> heh
<kenvandine> humm, and in some channels in xchat-gnome i can't get the thumb to raise
<kenvandine> very weird scrolling issues today
<TheMuso> c
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I assume this is good to go? https://code.launchpad.net/~themuso/unity-greeter/fix-orca-cmdline-syntax/+merge/95485
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Yes.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, do you want to push it?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I don't have commit privs to unity-greeter trunk...
<TheMuso> If thats what you mean.
<robert_ancell> ah, ok
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, interesting that Orca broke backwards compatibility there
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Indeed, there was a reason given in the upstrea commit that changed things, can't remember off the top of my head.
<TheMuso> upstream
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, do you know if this resolves all the issues AlanBell had with u-g?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: It certainly solves a few, I'm going to go through the bugs he filed to elaborate.
<TheMuso> maybe all in fact, I'll see what he has filed again.
<TheMuso> so bug 944159 is solved
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944159 in unity-greeter "orca reads the password out loud" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944159
<TheMuso> with my branch
<TheMuso> That bug hadn't been filed when I submitted my branch.
<TheMuso> and bug 944161
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 944161 in unity-greeter "orca does not read user names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944161
<TheMuso> should also be solved.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: One small thing I discovered with testing, is that the "Log In" button shown for users with no password/guest login has no accessible name, which I find weird, since the DashButton class does derive from Gtk.Button.
<TheMuso> We can set it sure, but why GTK a11y code is not doing that, I don't know.
<robert_ancell> weird
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<TheMuso> Indeed.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Ok it works in test mode, will test again when I can log out again.
<robert_ancell> cool
<jbicha> this doesn't really need an Ubuntu FFE too, does it? https://mail.gnome.org/archives/ftp-release-list/2012-March/msg00080.html
<TheMuso> jbicha: Given our caucious nature this cycle, I think it would, dispite GNOME stuff having an exception of sorts...
<TheMuso> At least, if I were thinking of updating, I would get an FFE./
<broder> ugh, i think it's just my pythonist showing, but every time i try to write code in glib i get irritated that there's no GHashSet
<robert_ancell> broder, ordered hash table?
<broder> robert_ancell: it's not the same, because GHashTable doesn't have things like union/intersection operators
<robert_ancell> broder, not sure what a HashSet is in Python - can you send a link?
<broder> robert_ancell: well, it's just a set in python: http://docs.python.org/library/stdtypes.html#set
<broder> you can build all of these things on top of a hash table, but it's much easier if they're there already
<robert_ancell> broder, never used them but they look very handy...  http://live.gnome.org/Libgee has a GHashSet
<broder> yep - although libgee's doesn't implement all of the methods i'd like
<broder> i would have expected somebody to already have asked for this, but i can't find any evidence of it on bugzilla.g.o, so maybe i'll sketch up a GHashSet class for glib and open a bug
<robert_ancell> eventually you'll get annoyed enough to write a patch :)
<broder> it's a tragic character flaw
<robert_ancell> it's what keeps open-source going!
<robert_ancell> an OS built on a billion frustrations
<jbicha> desrt: there isn't a bug for Unity's lack of support for the GMenu, is there?
<desrt> jbicha: it's on ted's todo list
<jbicha> I was looking for something to make bug 939747 a dupe of
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 939747 in epiphany-browser "unable to change preferences when run under unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939747
<broder> robert_ancell: ah - it looks like the glib folks are solving this by adding functions to GHashTable a la g_hash_table_add. i wonder if i can define the functions i want to have meaningful semantics on a GHashTable and then just add them directly
<robert_ancell> nice
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Hey pitti!
<RAOF> didrocks would be a good victim for MIR prodding, right? :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, were you the one proposing that /etc/nsswitch.conf was a suitable method for determining if network authentication is used?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I think checking it is necessary, but not sufficient (we also need to check the PAM stack)
<pitti> robert_ancell: nsswitch would make "getent passwd" working, which quite a lot of services need
<pitti> I'm not entirely sure whether PAM also relies on this, though
<pitti> or whether you can set up network login with _only_ a PAM config
<pitti> RAOF: he or mterry, but didrocks comes online first, so yes
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes, I was looking at it.  It could be easily wrong (e.g. if you used some alternative system for listing users).  PAM might use it (depending if you are using standard modules)
<robert_ancell> pitti, do you know of a case where getpwent () returns some users, but you also have other user accounts that can be used?
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, I think that's fairly common -- you set up one local user account for admin or offline work, and when you are at the company, you use your remote login
<pitti> less common for stationary PCs, of course
<pitti> I guess company laptops will do some local synchronization of the user, so that you can log in with your normal company account when you are offline
<pitti> but I really don't know enough about these systems to be sure
<broder> pitti, robert_ancell: i've done that before - created network auth just using PAM
<broder> e.g. setting up pam_krb5, and then just creating dummy entries in /etc/passwd instead of tying nsswitch to a network service
<didrocks> good morning
<broder> in fact, i do exactly that on the main login server i use
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<robert_ancell> broder, so what does getpwent () return on that system?
<broder> robert_ancell: something out of /etc/passwd
<broder> it's a local account using network auth
<robert_ancell> broder, do you use a graphical greeter?
<broder> no, not on this machine
<broder> (it's just for ssh)
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<RAOF> Aha!  Speak of the victim!
<RAOF> didrocks: Would you be up for some nice, simple MIRing? :)
<didrocks> RAOF: if it's nice and simple, how can I refuse? :)
<RAOF> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtest/+bug/949575 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-gtest/+bug/949578 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-dummy/+bug/949600
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949575 in gtest "[MIR] gtest" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> hum, gtest?
<RAOF> Only the final one should be at all contentious, and it shouldn't be contentious :).
<didrocks> I think we didn't want this one
<didrocks> the packaging was hackish IIRC
<RAOF> didrocks: Of gtest?  It seemed pretty standard to me.
<RAOF> I didn't look *that* deeply, I guess.
<didrocks> RAOF: only static files, no shared library
<RAOF> didrocks: Right.  And the static lib is going away, too.  That's upstream's preferred form.
<didrocks> RAOF: hum, is going away?
<didrocks> RAOF: it wasn't building a .so IIRC
<didrocks> (I shouldn't probably MIR xorg-gtest myself as I'm the archive admin acking it for universe :p)
<RAOF> didrocks: Upstream wants it distributed as source, not a binary.
<didrocks> RAOF: so, the -dev won't have the static lib and no dynamic lib as well, isn't it?
<RAOF> This is not terribly bad, as none of the gtest code will end up in binary packages anyway.
<didrocks> like, building xorg-gtest will rebuil gtest as well?
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> And building the X server will rebuild gtest as well.
<didrocks> that's fine with me, are the changes already done for that?
<RAOF> For the X server, yes.  Not for xorg-gtest.
<RAOF> At least I don't think so.
<didrocks> hum, can you check with cnd? (I think I'll let xorg-gtest for mterry anynway)
 * pitti hopes the new X server will unbreak the scroll wheel with new GTK again
<didrocks> RAOF: can handle the two other two if you can remove the .a from gtest
<RAOF> didrocks: As in - make an upload of gtest removing the static library entirely?  Sure.
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah :)
<didrocks> RAOF: then, I can try to review it today or tomorrow (everything will depend on the unity surprises ;))
<RAOF> I talked to cnd about the gtest.a going away this morning.
<didrocks> RAOF: excellent, thanks! at least, that's how you know that the g is for google "static linking" :)
<didrocks> RAOF: it seems that someone is looking at the gtest bug reports :)
<RAOF> didrocks: Yeah :)
<pitti> meh, scroll wheel still broken
<pitti> I think seb128 already investigated this, I'll wait for him to wake up
<RAOF> pitti: on i386, or in general?
<pitti> amd64 here
<RAOF> *Some* gtk3 apps work for me, some don't (on amd64)
<RAOF> Specifically: gwibber and gnome-terminal *don't* work, everything else does.
<RAOF> (empathy, apport, evolution etc)
<pitti> something to do with the "increment" value in xinput
<pitti> oh right, firefox does work
<pitti> I'm mostly missing it in terminals
<didrocks> I think that seb spotted it before uploading the new gtk though, why was it uploaded then?
<RAOF> pitti: The increment thing in xinput is (a) i386 only, and (b) fixed now.
<RAOF> There's something else happening with gtk.
<pitti>   increment: -1.000000
<pitti> that's with the latest X server, and didn't change
<pitti> RAOF: oh, would (b) be the "-nan" value that e. g. didrocks saw?
<RAOF> pitti: Right.  You're seeing -1?
<pitti> RAOF: yes, with both the old and the new server
<pitti> that seemed to be the most common value on amd64
<RAOF> This would be a scroll-wheel, yes?
<RAOF> On a mouse?
<pitti> a scroll wheel on an USB mouse
<pitti>   increment: 111.000000
<pitti> ^ that's my touchpad
<pitti> (also unchanged since previous X server)
<pitti> brb
<RAOF> Your touchpad scroll works, but not your scroll wheel?  I'd expect -1 to also work.
<didrocks> hum, something regressed a lot recently on the plumbing side (http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/boot-speed/acer-veriton-02/index.html)
<didrocks> is it the apparmor-parser?
<RAOF> didrocks: gtest uploaded.  Enjoy!
<didrocks> RAOF: thanks, will have a look minus xorg-gtest today :)
<pitti> RAOF: didn't test the touchpad yet, it's under the desk in the dock with closed lid
<RAOF> I suspect that you'll find that the touchpad also doesn't work where the scroll wheel doesn't work.
<pitti> didrocks: erk, indeed
<didrocks> pitti: seems the only offender after a quick look, at least, it's contained :)
<didrocks> will ping mdeslaurier
<didrocks> and jdstrand
<Sarvatt> didrocks: wow thats a huuuuge regression too
<Sarvatt> i just checked and i got +5 seconds before X starts on this last boot an hour ago vs the past month or so
<Sarvatt> (fast ssd)
<didrocks> I can see it quite clearly here on my slow machine, that's why I had a look
<Sarvatt> [    15.808]
<Sarvatt> X.Org X Server 1.11.3
<Sarvatt> [    8.799]
<Sarvatt> X.Org X Server 1.11.3
<Sarvatt> an hour ago vs 1 week ago's boots
<didrocks> well, from the bootchart, it's quite clear that it's because of apparmor-parser, let's wait on the security team I would say
<Sarvatt> [     8.338]
<Sarvatt> X.Org X Server 1.11.3
<Sarvatt> after sudo apt-get purge apparmor :)
<u4ia74> I was updating some apps and I saw a warning message "Warning: No support for locale: en_US.utf8"  How can I fix this/add support for utf8 en_US?
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<didrocks> ça va ?
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> nickel
<seb128> toi?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va très bien ;-)
 * didrocks starts to smell an unity release approaching… like tomorrow :)
<seb128> didrocks, release on friday! waouh :p
<didrocks> seb128: well, we tested it for almost 2 weeks now
<seb128> I guess the level of testing and changes makes that one safe
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<didrocks> it's not like "packaging some crack, and push"
 * seb128 looks at sneaking a gtk bog under unity :p
<tjaalton> friday is the best day for big changes ;)
<didrocks> the crack has  been debugged with love for a long time here :)
<didrocks> seb128: that's mean :)
<didrocks> seb128: let me tell you when I upoad
<didrocks> upload
<didrocks> at least, that it's really at the same time
<didrocks> and everyone think it's unity :p
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ca va?
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<seb128> pitti, ca va bien merci ;-)
<pitti> seb128: really really bad -- my scroll wheel is broken !!!!!
<seb128> pitti, what arch do you use?
<pitti> seb128: more seriously, I'm great, thanks!
<seb128> lol
<pitti> seb128: amd64 (as if there was any other!)
<pitti> seb128: I already updated to the new x.org
<pitti> seb128: the increment values are same as before, though (-1 for mouse, 111 for touchpad)
<seb128> pitti, is it really broken?
<pitti> seb128: it actually does work in firefox, just not in terminal
<pitti> yes, scrolling in terminals is now
<seb128> pitti, is anything else than g-t buggy?
<seb128> like gedit, gtk-demo, nautilus
<pitti> seb128: hm, now that you mention it, it's indeed just terminal
<seb128> pitti, right, rye reported a bug yesterday, I think it's a vte,g-t bug
<seb128> I didn't have a chance to look at it since scrolling was broken accross the board on i386
<pitti> last g-t was on Feb 23, so that's not it
<pitti> seb128: ah, ok
<pitti> seb128: so, that makes it a lot less scary then
<seb128> I need to update to the new libxi, cnd fixed the i386 issue
<seb128> then I can look at g-t
<pitti> last vte also was on Feb 23
<pitti> seb128: ok, don't worry for now
<pitti> I guess the new gtk triggered a bug in vte or so
<pitti> seb128: I can also have a look at vte upstream etc, if you want
<seb128> pitti, yeah, it's not changes in those in ubuntu, it's rather than the new gtk trigger a bug there
<seb128> pitti, that would be great
<pitti> ah, bug 948612
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948612 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal does not scroll with mousewheel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948612
<pitti> seb128: libxi is laready updated
<pitti> oh, you mean you need to dist-upgrade
<seb128> pitti, yes, I need to get that fix ;-)
<seb128> I didn't upgrade yet today
 * seb128 grrrrr at slangasek for breaking gconf and not fixing it
<davmor2> pitti: sansa fuze isn't showing up as an mp3 player again :( shows up as mass storage
<pitti> seb128: broken how?
<seb128> pitti, bug #948294
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 948294 in gconf "package gconf2 3.2.3-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 250" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948294
<pitti> davmor2: hm, do you mind filing a bug report with an "lsusb -v" and "udevadm info --export-db" outputs?
<seb128> pitti, <slangasek>	seb128: hmm, right - so the old gconf2 package is still installed and its trigger is being called, but the underlying libs are apparently in an inconsistent state :(
<pitti> davmor2: against media-player-info
<seb128> <slangasek>	not sure if it's better to do that, or to make libgconf-2-4 have a circular dependency with gconf-service
<seb128> that was using a Breaks
<seb128> pitti, I let it to slangasek since he did the update and seemed to have a blue about it
<seb128> but it has been 2 days now and that collects duplicates
<seb128> I would revert the update if that was easy :p
<davmor2> pitti: will do
<seb128> didrocks, dvv \o/, so the menus issues are fixed ?
 * seb128 just done catching up with night emails
<pitti> there, g-t scrolls again \o/
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: quite fine, thank you!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the vte fix!
<pitti> de rien
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks
<chrisccoulson> i will be even better once the coffee has finished brewing :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I should get another coffee
<seb128> ok, bug emails cleaned, out of that gconf issue mostly nothing showing out
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it is :)
<jml> hello
<jml> I hit the "Displays..." item in my cog menu in precise, and then a pink box came up on my screen on the top left that says "Laptop", and now I can't get rid of it.
<seb128> jml, hey, close the display dialog...
<seb128> jml, or focus something else
<seb128> jml, those are screen identifiers displayed while you use that config dialog
<jml> seb128: I can't find the display dialog
<seb128> jml, look harder? it's not in your unity launcher?
<jml> seb128: oh there it is :)
<jml> seb128: I just went through one by one. It popped up under something (or maybe I clicked somewhere else as I launched it).
<jml> seb128: thanks :)
<seb128> jml, yw
<greyback> didrocks: in case you answered me, I got disconnected, can you repeat?
<didrocks> greyback: hum, answered to what? It was maybe when I got my kernel panic…
<greyback> <greyback> didrocks: hey, quick question: some MM design changes were made, which add another setting to the Settings->Displays dialog. Do you know who works on that dialog?
<didrocks> nothing in my logs either, so you surely asked at the wrong time :)
<greyback> :)
<didrocks> greyback: I'll probably do the work, yeah, however I see that the spec is still changing this morning
<didrocks> greyback: can you please use the same keys than 3d btw?
<greyback> didrocks: ok, just so I know who to ask for dconf key names, etc.
<didrocks> I think we need to wait on jason to define common keys :)
<greyback> didrocks: ok. I thought you had that power :)
<didrocks> greyback: well, I don't care about which keys are used TBH, I just want we set up on the same :)
<greyback> didrocks: fair enough :)
<didrocks> the funny thing is that it won't work for nvidia users
<didrocks> let me ping John
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i wish people would engage their brain before writing stupid articles: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2012/02/installing-firefox-esr-in-ubuntu-linux.html#comment-459649097
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: why? that's how I do it!
 * didrocks runs :-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> no beer for didrocks
<didrocks> ;-)
 * didrocks hugs chrisccoulson and his packages
 * chrisccoulson hugs didrocks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - the only package i can find in the archive shipping a distribution.ini is ubuntu-defaults-zh-cn. does that sound right, or did you expect there to be more packages?
<chrisccoulson> or are perhaps not in the archive?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: are are some more
<pitti> chrisccoulson: there is an ubuntu-business-defaults, and peopel are working on various ubuntu-defaults-<language>, such as -it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ah, it doesn't look like ubuntu-business-defaults is providing a distribution.ini though
<pitti> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> so, it currently looks like there would only be one package affected if i changed the firefox install layout now
<chrisccoulson> well, not including ubuntu-defaults-builder
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, that's why you wanted to know
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sure, not a biggie to update them
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'm moving firefox in to /usr/lib/firefox now as it's really the only way to properly fix bug 807733
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 807733 in firefox "Firefox doesn't restart after upgrades where the version changes" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807733
<pitti> ah, I was wondering about this
<pitti> brb
<seb128> pitti, opinion on bug #949849?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949849 in pkgbinarymangler "Should strip "Keywords" as well" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949849
<ronoc> Anyone else use Spotify here ?
<ronoc> It crashes everytime for me
<ronoc> and has been for the past few months
<Geronimo__> hello all
<Geronimo__> I try install webcam in my linux ubuntu
<Geronimo__> but I don't have success
<Geronimo__> my notebook is a LG R480
<Geronimo__> i use lsusb
<Geronimo__> and result is
<Geronimo__> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 18e8:6252 Qcom
<Geronimo__> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Geronimo__> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Geronimo__> someone help me
<ogra_> Geronimo__, try #ubuntu for support
<Geronimo__> please
<Geronimo__> ok
<Geronimo__> thanks
<didrocks> hey mdeslaur :)
<mdeslaur> didrocks: hi
<didrocks> mdeslaur: you are probably already aware, but the boot time badly regressed recently: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/boot-speed/acer-veriton-02/index.html
<didrocks> if you look at the bootchart apparmor-parser seems to be the offender
<didrocks> is it already known?
<mdeslaur> gah!
<mdeslaur> didrocks: let me bring it up with jdstrand and jj
<mdeslaur> didrocks: has there been a bug filed?
<didrocks> mdeslaur: not that I know of, I really started at look at it this morning
<mdeslaur> I know we turned off one of the optimisations because of a bug, that will be fixed soon
<mdeslaur> but that's not supposed to have an impact once you've booted a second time
<mdeslaur> didrocks: I'll file a bug, one sec
<mdeslaur> didrocks: LP: #949891
<didrocks> mdeslaur: thanks ;)
<mdeslaur> didrocks: np...thanks for pointing that out, that's a pretty severe issue
<didrocks> mdeslaur: well, hopefully it seems to be due by only one component and not 20 of them, easier to track :)
<mdeslaur> yes :)
<pitti> seb128: did you check all main packages for X-GNOME-Keywords?
<pitti> seb128: anyway, I'll merge with keeping X-G-K, it doesn't hurt
<pitti> seb128: I rejected the MP as it used the wrong target, but merging anyway
<seb128> pitti, I wouldn't keep x-g-k
<seb128> pitti, it's stripping translations glib will not get back through gettext
<seb128> pitti, since glib only handle Keywords
<pitti> oh, it won't? ok
<pitti> seb128: so our glib patch already got adjusted to this?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> pitti, as said earlier, I don't want to support both in glib
<seb128> pitti, I changed to Keywords
<pitti> seb128: ok; so we need to grep the archive for X-G-K?
<seb128> pitti, I've my version ready for upload if you want
<pitti> seb128: ok, please go ahead then; commit it to lp:ubuntu/pkgbinarymangler
<seb128> pitti, I was planning to ask broder to do it
<pitti> I guess the auto-importer will sort it out
<seb128> pitti, great, that's what I branche off, dunno why the merge request got the wrong target
<pitti> I can't delete lp:pkgbinarymangler unfortunately, LP says it's still needed for some references
<seb128> pitti, do we have an easy "grep through archive"? seems broder can do that easily on the community lintian box
<seb128> pitti, well I branched of ubuntu:pkgbinarymangle
<seb128> r
<seb128> so dunno why the lp-propose screwed up
<pitti> seb128: lillypilly has a local mirror, I usually use that
<seb128> pitti, well anyway I will handle it don't bother
 * desrt yawns
<seb128> hey desrt, it's coffee time !
<desrt> sounds like a good idea :)
<chrisccoulson> mmmmm, coffee
<asac> hola!! sometimes windows seem to get minimized when switching workspace and i have to click the launcher icon to find them again... anyone noticed that? or is that just my inherent confusion?
<seb128> asac, hey, how do you switch workspaces?
<asac> seb128: back to ctrl+alt
<asac> cursor
<asac> :)
<seb128> ok, not know then
<asac> hmm. i will try to observe a pattern
<mdeslaur> seb128: anyone on your team what to implement mpt's proposal? All I have time to do now is one of the following: 1- back out our patch and revert to upstream behaviour, 2- implement "lock-on-suspend" gsettings key with no GUI to change it
<mdeslaur> #2 brings us back to oneiric, but with a setting that can be changed by advanced users
<seb128> mdeslaur, what is mpt's suggestion?
<mdeslaur> seb128: he proposed a dialog redesign that is intrusive
<chrisccoulson> heh, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=730737. surprised to see our addons in the top 100 most popular ;)
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 730737 in General "Test the 100 most popular add-ons for memory leaks (esp. zombie compartments)" [Normal,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> although, i guess we cheat a bit by bundling them by default
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: yes, that's cheating :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, my gut feeling is that we should limit to your changes
<seb128> mdeslaur, the new design should be "ok", like a day of work, but well it's past ff and uif and we should focus on stabilizing what we have
<seb128> mdeslaur, so probably better next cycle
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes, I agree....so...we leave it like it is for now? I suspect the number of people using full disk crypto and autologin is limited anyway
<seb128> mdeslaur, sorry I was on the phone
<seb128> mdeslaur, so you suggest not doing anything at all, i.e current precise
<seb128> mdeslaur, or doing your 1. and 2. described before?
<mdeslaur> seb128: we have three options: 1- do nothing, 2- revert to upstream behaviour, 3- implement "lock-on-suspend" gsettings key
<mdeslaur> seb128: I think at this point reverting to upstream behaviour would be the best solution
<mdeslaur> seb128: and we'll redesign the dialog next cycle
<seb128> mdeslaur, upstream behaviour tights screen locking and suspend locking right?
<mdeslaur> yes, you turn the lock off, and you don't get a lock when you suspend
<seb128> works for me
<seb128> I just though that's the thing you tried to avoid to start
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes, it is....people will be turning off locking, and then filing bugs that suspend doesn't lock
<mdeslaur> seb128: but short of the new dialog, I can't fix it to please everyone
<mdeslaur> and this way I get to redirect them to the gnome bug tracker :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, what about keeping what we have and add a key to force locking?
<seb128> for those who use encrypted disk with autologin
<mdeslaur> seb128: you mean a "lock-even-with-autologin" key?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> what we have now seems to be what makes sense for most users
<seb128> it just doesn't cover disk encrypted with autologin
<seb128> but that's a corner case, those can tweak a gsettings if they want
<mdeslaur> I agree that what we have covers everyone except that particular corner case...you would be ok with adding an ugly key like that just to cover the corner case?
<seb128> yes
<mdeslaur> ok, I can do that
<seb128> great
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks for taking the time to summarize the options, etc
<seb128> and for working on it ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: thanks for the help
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/343363 any idea to what package I should subscribe this? as cryptsetup is not the right one imo :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 343363 in cryptsetup "gnome functional depends on cryptsetup, but not in package management " [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> nautlius ?
<dupondje> Nautilus :)
<seb128> dupondje, no, rather udisks or gnome-disk-utility I guess
<seb128> pitti, ^ you might know better
<mpt> mdeslaur, seb128: A minimal option would be to leave the current design and add one more checkbox
<seb128> dupondje, does it still apply? by then it was a gnome-mount stuff
<seb128> mpt, what would the box say?
<pitti> dupondje: I'll have a look in a bit
<mpt> mdeslaur, seb128: "Require my password when waking from suspend"
<mpt> I mean, it would be a shambles, but the current panel is already a shambles, so :-)
<mdeslaur> seb128, mpt: I could do that, until we get it properly redone for next cycle
<seb128> works for me
<mdeslaur> seb128, mpt: thanks for your help!
<dupondje> seb128: pitti: ok :) cause i'm doing some bugcleanup in cryptsetup :)
<pitti> dupondje: replied to bug 343363
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 343363 in udisks "gnome functional depends on cryptsetup, but not in package management " [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343363
<pitti> dupondje: i. e. it needs some cryptsetup preparation first
<dupondje> thanks! i'll give it a look :)
<Ursinha> RAOF, hello :) are you currently working on bug 931967?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 931967 in oem-priority/precise "Corrupted graphics after the login until the unity launcher appears" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931967
<seb128> Ursinha, it's middle of the night for him
<Ursinha> oops
<Ursinha> is he in nz?
<Ursinha> seb128, I'm asking to be able to set the bug to In Progress, in case he's already on it
<seb128> Ursinha, he's in .au, not quite .nz but not that far
<Ursinha> seb128, I see :)
<kenvandine> pitti, i saw your scrolling fix for vte
<kenvandine> gwibber is also affected, but it already has SCROLL_MASK
<kenvandine> wondering if you have any ideas?
<kenvandine> set_events(Gdk.EventMask.KEY_PRESS_MASK | Gdk.EventMask.SCROLL_MASK);
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, not really -- that worked fine in vte
<kenvandine> yeah, weird
<kenvandine> :(
<desrt> seb128: present for you this morning
<desrt> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/log/?h=wip/xsettings-manager
<kenvandine> even with ALL_EVENTS_MASK i get no scroll events
<seb128> desrt, nice!
<chrisccoulson> i love that overwhelming sense of achievement with fixing a ftbfs on an architecture that hardly anybody uses and nobody else cares about
<chrisccoulson> what a productive use of time :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, why do you do it?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, because nobody else does it
<seb128> just drop support for the arch!
<seb128> is that powerpc?
<chrisccoulson> i've waited and waited and left it until the last minute, and still nobody stepped up to fix it
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, powerpc
<seb128> :-(
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: just send $30 to the three powerpc users so they can buy a better computer, and you won't need to do that anymore
<chrisccoulson> heh
<ogra_> mdeslaur, $30 ? you want them to use a raspberry Pi ?
<chrisccoulson> it will probably work better than their powerpc
<ogra_> not with ubuntu :P
<ogra_> but then they wont bother you with bugs anymore :)
<mdeslaur> I'm pretty sure $30 would get you an old pentium 4 :)
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, they don't bother me with bugs anyway
<chrisccoulson> we only get powerpc bugs from one person
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: even better, $30 total :)
<ogra_> thats just because emmet isnt around atm
<chrisccoulson> yeah, ben collins is the only person who reports powerpc bugs for firefox
<ogra_> else he would collect them for you from 5 people
<chrisccoulson> at least it builds now. i've got no idea if it runs though
<chrisccoulson> we can't run the testsuite on powerpc, as it causes the builders to lock up
<ogra_> (he knows the 3 other japanese and 2 chinese users)
<chrisccoulson> not exactly promising ;)
<didrocks> jbicha: hey, around?
<desrt> seb128: if i give you a patch will you do a desktop team upload of gnome-settings-daemon?
<pitti> tremolux, mvo: FYI, not accepting s-c upload; bug 938736 and bug 949725 are not yet fixed in precise
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 938736 in software-center "For-purchase apps not showing up on Oneiric" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938736
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949725 in software-center "whats new does not refresh on db changes" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949725
<pitti> tremolux, mvo: (i. e. keeping in queue, not rejecting)
<seb128> desrt, later yes, trying to "flush" other stuff from my queue first
<seb128> desrt, can you get your gconf patches merged and a gconf tarball rolled upstream btw? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: ya.  gonna do that next.
<ogra_> easy ... rm -rf ./queue
<seb128> desrt, and what happened to your "release mood" for dconf yesterday? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: automake happened
<desrt> distcheck is failing for some bullshit reason
<desrt> seb128: for later: http://fpaste.org/YQYV/
<mvo> pitti: thanks, sure, I hope to get the new upload in today
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<mvo> pitti: do you think you could do a code review for  https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/aptdaemon/use-apt-auth.conf/+merge/95892 ? glator is currently busy and I would love to get it in as it fixes a pretty important bug
 * desrt pushes those gconf patches
<pitti> mvo: queueing (have a meeting in a sec)
<broder> seb128: what did you need grepped for?
<seb128> broder, hey
<seb128> broder, X-GNOME-Keywords
<seb128> broder, if that's not too much work for you
<broder> seb128: should be easy. i'll kick it off
<seb128> broder, thanks a lot
<jbicha> didrocks: howdy
<broder> seb128: this is in .desktop files, right?
<didrocks> jbicha: hey! ;) I think it will be maybe easier for you to do than me proposing another branch: lp:~jbicha/unity/lp-949636-titlecase-Lock-to-Launcher
<seb128> broder, yes /usr/share/applications/*desktop
<didrocks> jbicha: there is a test in autopilot/
<didrocks> jbicha: that is using that string as well
<didrocks> can you please grep -r and do the needed replacement?
<seb128> broder, is there also any way you can grep for "HasResizeGrip" in libgtk2.0-cil rdepends?
<seb128> broder, it's the mono variant of the gtk api you grepped for the other time
<broder> seb128: sure
<seb128> broder, thanks a lot!
<jbicha> didrocks: I thought that was in my merge proposal? modified file 'tests/autopilot/autopilot/emulators/unity/launcher.py'
<didrocks> jbicha: hum, let me check while grepping again, I'm pretty sure I grepped the old string still
<didrocks> jbicha: sorry I was mixing two merge proposals today :) the issue in yours was that you didn't change the po/ files for locales and so breaking translations (most of language doesn't have this Title Case)
<didrocks> jbicha: but if you think that people should check again, I'm fine
<didrocks> (as it's already a new string anyway…)
<didrocks> well new string from this cycle I mean
<desrt> seb128: you have your dconf release now
<desrt> seb128: i hope your build rules don't involve 'make distcheck' :)
<seb128> desrt, no ;-)
<jbicha> didrocks: how do I suggest I handle the translations?
<jbicha> I've never had a very good sense of how translations merge in & out of Launchpad
<didrocks> jbicha: we can download from launchpad, merge in trunk
<didrocks> jbicha: but thinking about it, maybe people should review
<didrocks> if they have a Title Case practice in their country
<didrocks> not sure
<didrocks> as it's already a new string
<didrocks> jbicha: let's approve, can you just send an email to the ubuntu-translators mailing list please?
<jbicha> didrocks: how about I just add it to the quicklist translation list in the pad?
<didrocks> jbicha: sure, can work
<didrocks> we will batch in a big email with the changes then :)
<jbicha> I guess we need to make the same change to Unity 2D also
<didrocks> right
<pitti> mvo: OOI, what do "RED:" and "GREEN:" mean?
<pitti> mvo: I suppose "RED:" marks a rev which fails tests?
<desrt> did anyone notice odd issues with the gconf from the PPA today?
<seb128> desrt, I didn't, but I don't run many gconf using apps nowadays
<desrt> seb128: i didn't make any changes to gconf -- just the convert script
<desrt> in any case, i also didn't notice anything all
<desrt> *anything odd
<seb128> desrt, right, no issue in guest session either
<pitti> mvo: replied; sorry for all my bitching there, I'm not very familiar with the code
<pitti> good night everyone!
<seb128> 'night pitti
<didrocks> good night pitti
<stgraber> would appreciate if someone from desktop could look at bug 950087, it's preventing us from fixing bug 800561 in ubiquity
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950087 in libxklavier "python2.7 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_newv() when using gi binding for xklavier (gir1.2-xkl-1.0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950087
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 800561 in libxklavier "No way to add other keymap than english on Live CD" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800561
<burli> hi
<desrt> didrocks: are you aware that your migration script does 3 separate dconf writes?
<didrocks> desrt: 3? I would have thought 2, 3 is weird
<didrocks> let me look
<desrt> didrocks: you set the actual list twice
<desrt> and the version once
<burli> I have a little question. I'm running precise on a Viewsonic Viewpad 10. Since a view days it is possible to scroll with the touchscreen in icon views or lists in GTK apps. In Icon views scrolling is smooth, in list views it is sometimes really slow
<didrocks> desrt: indeed, I should just collect the list for all the migration step and call the list at the end
<burli> is this a known issue?
<didrocks> write*
<didrocks> desrt: care to open a bug and assign me? ;)
<desrt> didrocks: what is the module?
<didrocks> desrt: unity
 * desrt hopes bkerensa doesn't close it :p
<didrocks> just assign me, will go in the right folder in my mailbox :)
<didrocks> (then I can move it to "spam" of course :p)
<burli> @ seb128: I should ask you specifically ^^
<seb128> burli, not a known issue no, you should open a gtk bug, better on http://bugzilla.gnome.org if you can
<burli> seb128, ok, I try
<seb128> burli, thanks
<seb128> burli, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=gtk%2B
<burli> seb128, can you give me a hint which Component I should select?
<seb128> burli, gdk
<seb128> well
<seb128> no, keep gtk
<seb128> if you say it's specific to lists
<seb128> they will change it if needed
<toabctl> why is g_test_add_vtable() not in the glib doc? see bug #950128
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950128 in glib2.0 "Documentation does not contain g_test_add_vtable()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950128
<toabctl> btw i don't know if this is the right channel for this topic.
<desrt> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/950130/
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950130 in unity "favourites migration script writes to dconf (too much)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> toabctl, usually better on #gnome-hackers or #gtk+ on irc.gnome.org for glib,gtk questions
<desrt> it's not letting me assign it to you, though (saying rather unhelpfully 'constraint not satisfied')
<didrocks> desrt: thanks doing myself :)
<didrocks> desrt: it's not really a bug in fact
<didrocks> there are two migration steps
<didrocks> which are transactionnal
<desrt> sounds like a bug :)
<seb128> toabctl, it's not on http://developer.gnome.org/glib/2.31/glib-Testing.html either
<didrocks> desrt: well, there was one migration at some point
<desrt> you should attempt to combine all steps into a single gsettings transaction
<didrocks> desrt: then, new requirement and a second migration :)
<glatzor> good evening mvo seb128 and pitti
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, I know how I can do it easily anyway ;)
<seb128> glatzor, hey, how are you?
<didrocks> desrt: just giving some backgroun
<didrocks> backgound*
<desrt> didrocks: or not do it at all =)
<didrocks> desrt: well, not starting that discussion again :p
<toabctl> seb128, yes. i already checked that. i try to use setup() and teardown() functions for testcases but i can't find any example how to use g_test_add() macro
<desrt> didrocks: is there no way for you to discover that there are no settings to migrate and... just do nothing?
<toabctl> seb128, i'll ask at irc.gnome.org. thanks!
<seb128> toabctl, I see you are discussing on #gnome-hackers
<seb128> toabctl, yw
<didrocks> desrt: well, if there are no settings to migrate, there is juts 1 write
<glatzor> seb128, fine. I am looking forward seeing you again at uds
<didrocks> which is the "newer value"
<glatzor> this time
<didrocks> and then, never ever
<desrt> didrocks: that appears to be incorrect
<seb128> glatzor, oh, you are coming this time? great!
<desrt> didrocks: these 3 writes are what i observe when i login to the guest session
<didrocks> desrt: we don't want to start the migration script at every boot
<didrocks> desrt: no, you have a migration step
<didrocks> desrt: we remove the ubiquity launcher
<didrocks> which is in the default set
<desrt> sounds like maybe that should be the other way around?
<didrocks> desrt: well, TBH, there is not a lot of added values and I would prefer focusing on bigger "bugs" :)
<didrocks> that something that happens once per user :)
<desrt> you may be right about that
<desrt> seb128 certainly agrees :)
<desrt> but chew on this:
<desrt> why are there default settings in dconf _at all_ if they are always overwritten immediately on first login?
<desrt> i mean, in the gsettings schema
<desrt> just seems a bit odd...
<didrocks> yeah, I agree, it should be the other way around
<didrocks> like, we add the ubiquity settings to the live
<didrocks> icon*
<didrocks> but again, everything is a priority question :)
<desrt> yup
<desrt> in any case, i can confirm that you do nothing when i login to my normal account
<desrt> so that's good news
<desrt> all that's left is macslow
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> desrt: I'll try to think for +1, there is still this "version" writing
<didrocks> but at least, removing ubiquity-related write is doable
<desrt> 3 writes are only a little bit worse than 1...
<broder> seb128: i couldn't find any mono packages using HasResizeGreip
<broder> *HasResizeGrip
<desrt> particularly since it's only on first login
<desrt> sucks a little bit for guest accounts, but whatever
<seb128> broder, great, I assumed there were not but RAOF wanted to check
<seb128> RAOF, ^
<desrt> if you have a plan to get it to 0, i'd put lots of efforts towards that
<desrt> but reducing 3 to 1 is not such a huge win
<broder> seb128: still working on the X-GNOME-Keywords grep - so far it's found activity-log-manager-control-center
<desrt> didrocks: my biggest concern is that the QA team runs a test that checks if dconf-service is running after a fresh login
<seb128> broder, right, you should find at least that, system-config-printer, deja-dup and language-selector
<didrocks> desrt: but they do that after 2 logs in, right?
<seb128> broder, those are the ones I have on my disk
<desrt> didrocks: no.  i don't think so.
<broder> seb128: ok. i'll let you know if there are any surprises, then
<desrt> didrocks: perhaps we will have to tell them to do it that way, though
<seb128> broder, thanks!
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, will do :)
<desrt> didrocks: you'll talk to QA?
<didrocks> desrt: I'll (probably tomorrow still stuff to do and need to live soon :))
<desrt> great.
<desrt> i'm gonna go get some lunch then
 * desrt is starving
<seb128> desrt, enjoy
<kenvandine> looks like Gtk.Box is no longer getting scroll-event emitted at all in vala
<kenvandine> maybe vala just needs to be refreshed for the latest gtk...
<didrocks> desrt: enjoy :)
<seb128> kenvandine, you should ask on #gtk+
<seb128> or mention it there
<kenvandine> i will, i have tests in C and vala
<kenvandine> C works, vala doesn't any more
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm tired
<kenvandine> Gtk.Layout gets it, but Gtk.Box doesn't
 * kenvandine grabs food first, brb
 * didrocks waves good evening
<dobey> i guess people use epiphany in the future: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-gnome-maintainers/2029-June/thread.html
<chrisccoulson> lol
<desrt> what?  no disasters while i was having lunch?
 * desrt tries his luck with dist-upgrade
<BigWhale> Is there a way to create a global shortcut in python? With introspection?
<kenvandine> seb128, are you planning to touch gtk soon?
<seb128> kenvandine, tell me
<kenvandine> i think i found the problem, looking over my example code i noticed the C example was connecting to scroll-event for the window
<kenvandine> not the box
<seb128> kenvandine, your issue is a gtk bog?
<kenvandine> so it is broken in C as well
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it is actually Gtk.EventBox
<kenvandine> isn't catching the scroll event
<seb128> kenvandine, did you show the patch to Company or mclasen yet?
<kenvandine> i am building it locally
<seb128> kenvandine, but in any case no I don't plan a gtk upload so feel free to do one
<kenvandine> i'll run it by them in #gtk+ in a bit
<kenvandine> i think someone just forgot to add GDK_SCROLL_MASK to eventbox
<kenvandine> since the defaults changed
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> i have C and vala examples that work on the old gtk and not the new gtk
<kenvandine> seb128, farstream is in debian NEW
<kenvandine> so if that gets approved quickly, we can just sync
<kenvandine> sjoerd took my package and tweaked it
<seb128> kenvandine, great, I saw he was pinging around on #debian-gnome to get NEWing today
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> that is why :)
<chrisccoulson> "Need to get 1,309 MB of archives" - I really should update more frequently ;)
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: it sounds like you're still on oneiric! ;)
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, yeah, i'm terrible for running updates
<seb128> chrisccoulson, still running firefox 3.6? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> no way, that's one thing i made sure i upgraded from a long time ago
<chrisccoulson> i couldn't imagine using that now ;)
<chrisccoulson> firefox is the one thing that i do keep updated on here actually :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll be 14.0 after next week!
<jalcine> they grow up so fast :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: hey, you are the person I was looking for ;)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: can the prompt you get when installing add-ons for thunderbird from repository be disabled system-wide?
<chrisccoulson> it's already disabled ;)
<kklimonda> damn ;)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: how is it done, for the future reference?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/view/head:/debian/vendor.js#L14
<chrisccoulson> actually, the comment there is wrong
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: also, what would be the best way to switch firefox and (most likely) thunderbird cache location? or even better make them use XDG_CACHE_HOME. Should I just ship a firefox.js in some package, or maybe creating an extension would be a better way?
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, i don't think you could do that from an extension or any preference. why would you want to do that, in any case?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: /home on the NFS share
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<nessita> jbicha: hi there! got your merge proposal for ubuntu-sso-client. The bad news is that will require an UIFe, so the design and product teams have decided to review all the strings at once and ask for an UIFe with all the desired changes, to avoid multiple UIFes. So I will keep you posted on this.
<nessita> anyone knows which is the proper project to assign this bug? bug @950160
<nessita> bug #950160
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950160 in ubuntu-sso-client "Keyboard function key to switch between monitors no more works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950160
<jbicha> nessita: that's fine
<desrt> seb128: hey
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> seb128: what is the meaning of gnome-terminal debian/patches/20_add_alt_screen_toggle_ui.patch ?
<seb128> desrt, no idea, I don't work on g-t
<seb128> desrt, look in the changelog?
<desrt> ricotz: poke?
<ricotz> desrt, pong
<desrt> ricotz: what's 20_add_alt_screen_toggle_ui.patch about?
<ricotz> let me see
<ricotz> desrt, i just merged it at this point, this patch exists quite some time
<ricotz> i guess this is the one making problems now?
<desrt> it adds UI with an extremely confusing string and doesn't add any information to the docs
<dobey> nessita: the keyboard screen bug should probably be against linux in ubuntu
<nessita> dobey: ack thanks
<ricotz> desrt, i see
<ricotz> desrt, Hook new vte alternate screen scrolling toggle via UI, thanks to Heath Caldwell (LP: #106995)
<ricotz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen/+bug/106995
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 106995 in vte "gnome-terminal unconditionally interprets mouse wheel events" [Low,Fix released]
<desrt> ricotz: upstream is kind annoyed about this patch
<desrt> *kinda
<desrt> i'm kinda annoyed too since it sticks out like a sore thumb and has no docs
<desrt> and causes me to report the problem against gnome :p
<ricotz> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=518405
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 518405 in VteTerminal "Mouse scroll wheel generates unintended 8x<Up> or <Down>" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ricotz> xs
<ricotz> oops
<ricotz> desrt, i hope this help, i am in the middle of something else
<desrt> ricotz: no worries.
<jbicha> ricotz: how hard do you think it would be to revert the gnome-shell keyring thing?
<RAOF> broder: Thanks muchly.
<RAOF> For the GTK# check.
<ricotz> jbicha, i am already reverting it for my ppa builds, these are 3 commits which are cleanly reverting so far
<ricotz> jbicha, i think there might be some breaks needed in gcr/gck to avoid its installation with older seahorse/gnome-keying packages
<jbicha> ricotz: you're not using a quilt patch for that?
<jbicha> I only see 2 patches in your latest testing gnome-shell build
<ricotz> jbicha, no, there is no separate patch
<jbicha> so is there an easy way to make a patch that reverts a change like that? I've always done it manually which quickly becomes a headache
<seb128> jbicha, what do you mean manually?
<seb128> jbicha, you can run patch -pN -R < whatever.diff where the .diff is the patch to revert
<seb128> -R = reverse
<jbicha> seb128: "manually" ie not like that, lol
<jbicha> it's not like they teach this stuff in very many schools (yet) :)
<ricotz> jbicha, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/diff
<jbicha> thanks!
<ricotz> yw
<jbicha> ricotz: maybe Monday we can see about getting new clutter into Precise then now that keyring isn't a problem
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, afaics there will be another cogl soname bump
<jbicha> but...
<jbicha> when do they plan to stop?
<jbicha> I'll send an email :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-09
<desrt> does anyone know how i request a retrace?
<RAOF> It happens automatically.
<desrt> hum
<TheMuso> If the bug is tagged
<desrt> oh.  this bug only came 42 minutes ago
<desrt> that's probably why
<TheMuso> need-$arch-retrace
<RAOF> (Or, strictly speaking, the tags needs-amd64-retrace or needs-i386-retrace)
<TheMuso> gah needs is correct
<desrt> ya.  it is so tagged
<desrt> i didn't realise the bug was just filed moments ago
 * desrt curses the french
<desrt> their damn cheese is so freaking good
<desrt> brie in canada is twice as expensive and half as good
<broder> i have a sort of embedded system which i'm trying to upgrade to oneiric, and i'm having problems with lightdm. when it runs as part of the standard boot, lightdm-session returns 1. if i look at .xsession-errors, all of the scripts are complaining that they can't open display :0
<broder> anybody have thoughts for where i could look for what i screwed up?
<broder> i've done plenty of terrible things to the setup on this environment, so whatever it is is probably my fault, but i'm not sure where to look
<broder> also, it starts fine if i try again once my getty comes up
<RAOF> That sounds like *so much fun*
<broder> yeah, and that combined with the fact i'm using casper means i have to do a full rebuild to do any experimentation :-/
<broder> hmm, how well tested is lightdm without accountservice?
<RAOF> No idea, although obviously robert_ancell would be able to tell you that :)
<RAOF> What environment do the unittests run in?
<broder> well, there are a bunch of tests that don't have the accountservice
<broder> (you can tell because they have names like test-language-no-accounts-service :-P)
<robert_ancell> broder, the oneiric version is probably not as well tested as the precise version, can you pastebin the lightdm.log?
<broder> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/875441/
<broder> i don't have a greeter installed, but i'm always expecting autologin to work
<broder> i set xserver-command=X -logverbose 0 in an attempt to get something out of the X log, which didn't seem to work
<broder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/875442/ is the lightdm.conf
<robert_ancell> broder, as a sanity check I take it /usr/bin/lightdm-session and /usr/bin/gnome-session exist and are executable?
<robert_ancell> (often a cause of returning 1 on exec)
<robert_ancell> It seems quite happy to work without Accounst Service - [+1.72s] DEBUG: org.freedesktop.Accounts does not exist, falling back to passwd file
<broder> robert_ancell: yes. lightdm-session is definitely running and leaving this in .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/875444/
<robert_ancell> ah, ** (gnome-session:1447): WARNING **: Cannot open display:
<broder> err, i should probably note that even though it says gnome-session --session=ubuntu, i'm replacing the ubuntu session with my own session spec
<robert_ancell> looks like a xauthority issue
<broder> hmm...well, i do have an .Xauthority file, but it's 0-length
<broder> but i guess that could be the result of lightdm's cleanup
<robert_ancell> yes, it removes the entry on exit
<robert_ancell> makes testing a pain :)
<broder> hmm, let me see if i can add something to /etc/X11/Xsession.d to cat the xauthority file
<robert_ancell> also check that $XAUTHORITY is set correctly
<RAOF> Is xauthority owned by root or something?  That broke me for a while.
<broder> no, owned by my user
<broder> there's stuff in the .Xauthority file, and $XAUTHORITY is set
<broder> but i think my hostname in this particular case is localhost because it's not set yet - is that a problem?
<broder> ("localhost" showed up in the .Xauthority file)
<robert_ancell> broder, btw you can run 'xauth list' which gives a readable form of the file
<broder> ah, ok. i'll try that
<broder> huh, xauth list printed nothing
<robert_ancell> what was $XAUTHORITY set to?
<broder> /home/mokafive/.Xauthority
<robert_ancell> very odd.  Permissions on that file?
<broder> 600
<broder> oh, uh. huh. i actually don't seem to have xauth installed
<robert_ancell> broder, can you try [LightDM] user-authority-in-system-dir=true
<broder> do i need to have a /usr/bin/xauth if i'm not doing debugging stuff?
<kenvandine> RAOF, i figured out the scrolling problem, which is turning out to be really nasty to work around
<kenvandine> the gtk changes for GDK_SMOOTH_SCROLL_MASK
<kenvandine> widgets no longer get scroll-event for GDK_SCROLL_MASK by default, so you have to explicitly add them
<robert_ancell> broder, I don't think so
<kenvandine> and gwibber uses a Gtk.Box with Gtk.EventBoxes on top
<kenvandine> i have a patch for gtk to add GDK_SCROLL_MASK for GdkEventBox
<kenvandine> but that only partly fixes it... in the eventboxes, i add more boxes and labels
<kenvandine> which don't get the scroll-event either
<RAOF> Sounds like fun.
<broder> robert_ancell: no difference
<kenvandine> so with fixing GtkEventBox, you get really hit or miss scrolling
<kenvandine> if your cursor is on top of a label, it doesn't scroll
<kenvandine> i really wonder why it was necessary to remove GDK_SCROLL_MASK by default
<kenvandine> i suspect this is going to have lots of random side effects all over the place
<broder> robert_ancell, RAOF: there's also nothing in the Xorg log, which seems suspicious: http://paste.ubuntu.com/875455
<RAOF> Yeah, that is suspicious.
<robert_ancell> broder, interesting though that the daemon was happy with the connection ([+3.02s] DEBUG: Connecting to XServer :0) using xcb
<robert_ancell> broder, is $DISPLAY set correctly?
<broder> robert_ancell: the .xsession-errors says it's trying to connect to :0
<robert_ancell> RAOF, what's a good example program to connect to the X server and run through strace or similar to check what's actually failing on the connection?
<broder> ah, crud. i have to run afk for the next several hours. i can try to do more testing later tonight
<robert_ancell> ok
<robert_ancell> 'No protocol specified' is actually an Xlib error if I remember correctly, but xlib is really bad at reporting what actually failed
<robert_ancell> how weird, my session just exited with return value 134.  broder's problems are contagious
<desrt> jbicha: hi
<jbicha> desrt: good evening!
<desrt> jbicha: i have a 100% reliable gnome-shell crasher out of the gnome3 ppa.
<desrt> want to check it?
<jbicha> 100%? ok
<desrt> open lg and click the chooser
<desrt> then move the mouse over an open window
<desrt> *boom*
 * cnd cowers in fear
<jbicha> desrt: it was more a silent boom :(
<desrt> jbicha: i don't get it on my f17 box
<desrt> but it's a version behind, at 3.3.5 now
<desrt> gonna upgrade to see if it's an upstream or ubuntu issue
<jbicha> yeah, those fedora guys take forever to package stuff, what kind of bleeding edge distro do they think they are? lol
<desrt> it's already packaged
<desrt> i just haven't upgraded in a while
<desrt> it's my tablet.  i don't touch it much :p
<jbicha> oh, I guess I need to find something else to be snarky at
<jbicha> that crash is kinda neat though :)
<desrt> yes.  i love when my window/compositing manager crashes.  very neat!
<desrt> what's so interesting about it? :p
<jbicha> the first time I did something different and it just hung with a small rectangle in the center of my screen, not sure how that happened
<jbicha> well I don't use the lg, what's it there for? to make my desktop more like a web browser?
 * jbicha looks around for the View Source button
<desrt> the lg is pretty insanely cool
<desrt> and the chooser makes it even more useful
<jbicha> lg is far above my level
<desrt> hum
<desrt> looks like seb never got around to that experimental gnome-settings-daemon upload
<jbicha> which one?
<desrt> jbicha: the one that lets you replace the value of arbitrary xsettings using a gsettings key
<desrt> jbicha: so f17 with the same upstream gnome-shell version as the gnome3 ppa => no crash
<jbicha> desrt: we don't really patch gnome-shell, gjs, mutter so I don't know
<stgraber> pitti: would be great if you could have a look at bug 950087
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950087 in libxklavier "python2.7 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_newv() when using gi binding for xklavier (gir1.2-xkl-1.0)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950087
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> stgraber: yep, will do today
<pitti> dobey: still here?
<pitti> dobey: ah, found the rb MP; seems rb-ubuntuone was uploaded prematurely, it's not installable right now
<pitti> dobey: ok, one failing-to-build upgrade of bzr-builddeb lalter, it now actually merges your branch
<pitti> pre-applied patches, would you please just die!
<pitti> Sweetshark: seems LibO stopped building some packages on armhf? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/precise_probs.html
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<pitti> hey didrocks
<pitti> stgraber: responded in the bug, needs to be fixed in ubiquity
<didrocks> ok, so latest compiz fixes regressed somehow the tap detection… again :(
<didrocks> endless story
<didrocks> and latest nux fix regressed again ^o
 * didrocks *sigh*, I don't smell an unity release today
 * didrocks takes all his changes in a nux branch which is left around from some weeks already and nobody reviewed
<RAOF> didrocks: But at least <super><space> brings up Do again :)
<RAOF> Ah, stupid git.  Why can't you apply a stash to my unclean tree.
<didrocks> RAOF: well, for how long, I heard about that key to bring up the hud :)
<didrocks> RAOF: so, just a piece of advice, enjoy for now! :)
<RAOF> Unity's going to claim *my* keybinding?  NEVER!
<didrocks> :)
<RAOF> didrocks: I take it that MIRs for gtest et al aren't likely to be done before the weekend?
<didrocks> RAOF: well, with all this unity noise, not sure. gtest is doable I guess, but I have opened questions
<didrocks> the other xorg-gtests need mterry to be around
<didrocks> as I NEWed it in universe
<didrocks> RAOF: for gtest, did you see my uploads?
<RAOF> I saw one, not the other.
<didrocks> (that take us some time as making the test build failing, and so the merging rejected for unity)
<didrocks> RAOF: well, tere were two, but the idea is that we need to include a makefile to be able to rebuild the upstream source
<didrocks> RAOF: I did it quickly for cmake, but I'm sure there is a better way to do it
<RAOF> Ah, cmake file.  I didn't notice that, because I was following the google FAQ for how to build it.
<didrocks> and same for Makefile.am?
<didrocks> ah, there is a FAQ?
<RAOF> We could certainly distribute a m4 snippet.
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> and something for cmake (maybe a README in the package?)
<RAOF> Yeah; the FAQ basically says “Add gtest-all.cc to your makefile”
<RAOF> README.Debian points at the upstream faq.
<didrocks> but how do you detect the location of gtest-all.cc?
<didrocks> hardcoded?
<RAOF> Indeed.
<RAOF> It wouldn't be a terrible idea to add an m4 macro + a pkg-config file (so we can do nice things like check the version).
<didrocks> RAOF: agreed
<didrocks> RAOF: volonteering? :)
<RAOF> Ok, I guess.
<RAOF> :P
<didrocks> RAOF: you can remove the CMakeFile then I guess if there is the pkg-config one
<RAOF> Well, you won't be able to PKG_CHECK_MODULES, so it might still be useful to have a CMakeFile.
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> but putting the cmake file in the cmake directory
<didrocks> (so generate it with the prefix path)
<RAOF> Anyway, I'll upload the fixed Xserver without the tests enabled now, and we can enable the tests once gtest is all done.
<didrocks> RAOF: sounds fine
<mvo> pitti: thanks for your aptdaemon review from the other day! do you mind if I do a upload today of the current bzr?
<didrocks> each time I have a Xorg crash (every 1.5 days), I loose 15 minutes :/
<RAOF> This server will probably help.
<didrocks> RAOF: you think so? I'm experiencing this kind of crash since Oneiric (the one I talked about at UDS and at the rally)
<didrocks> it's the "when there is too many writings on disk"
<RAOF> Ah, right.  No, this won't help that.
<didrocks> loosing builds are not fun :(
<RAOF> Or, if you'd like it, I can say that it'll totally help.
<didrocks> RAOF: just to make me happy for the week-end? And then, totally desperated again? ;)
<RAOF> Indeed!
<pitti> mvo: aptdaemon upload> no objection
<mvo> ta, uploaded
<didrocks> and a 5th attempt to try to fix alt tap detection on compiz, let's see how it goes :)
<pitti> didrocks: got used to run large builds in screen?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, and replying/retweaking patches as well as we are really diverging from trunk
<didrocks> and ABI break each times, so rebuilding everything
<didrocks> a lot of fun :)
<didrocks> pitti: but I still bless the ccache tricks :)
<pitti> yeah, that should help quite a bit
<pitti> it's even more effective for C++ (since g++ is just sloooow), but still helps for C
<didrocks> yeah, I notice it quite clearly on compiz/nux/unity :)
<didrocks> and as it can work with pbuilder too, it's awesome!
 * pitti raises fist about http://www.horaoficial.cl/cambio.htm and races to update tzdata everywhere
<pitti> that's a change that becomes effective 11 days after the announcement
<Sweetshark> pitti: ahh indeed, some fly-by changes merged from rene. will fix
<pitti> Sweetshark: good morning
<pitti> Sweetshark: how's your cold today?
<Sweetshark> pitti: better
<Sweetshark> well, its worse. I am better.
<pitti> heh, good to hear
<Sweetshark> didrocks: /me builds in a pbuilder with ccache running from a jenkins ...
<didrocks> Sweetshark: ^5s :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: well, I get that build down to ~2h on my notebook
<Sweetshark> :/
<seb128> hey
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
 * pitti shakes fist at seb128
<seb128> happy friday!
<pitti> seb128: I'm great, thanks!
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> seb128: but busy with tzdata updates, release reports, etc.; need more time to fix 3 bugs!
<seb128> pitti, ahah, I'm ahead again? ;-)
<pitti> yeah, you got almost 10 yesterday
<seb128> now I just need to find some unity bugs so didrocks keeps stalling a bit longer!
<seb128> didrocks, lut
<didrocks> it's really time to release unity, those guys are catching up
<didrocks> not good :)
<didrocks> seb128: well, don't worry, people find regressions before you :)
<didrocks> (or rather *I* find regressions :p)
<seb128> didrocks, yet another one?
<pitti> seb128: the more bugs you find, the more didrocks will get on his fixed list
<pitti> I for one yearn for a new unity
<didrocks> seb128: yeah
<didrocks> seb128: tapping issue back
<didrocks> seb128: fix building…
<pitti> the launcher AND hud constantly opening without me wanting them is a bit unnerving
<didrocks> seb128: needing to try as well the nux jay's fix, but ABI break without a branch proposal for unity rebuildd
<didrocks> so doing
<pitti> and what's worse, HUD opens on top of fullscreen applications
<seb128> that's not wanted?
<pitti> nothing worse than having a HUD window on top of TIE fighter, which makes you miss that A-wing you were hunting down
<seb128> I would assume it needs to be able to keyboard control those?
<didrocks> pitti: launcher and hud opening -> that's the tapping detection
<pitti> seb128: nah, I'm just trolling
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> you know, the thing that got 5 fixes :p
<pitti> seb128: but HUD opening on Ctrl+Alt or alt+someother key or you looking the wrong way is bad
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> I keep getting it when switching workspaces or terminal tabs
<didrocks> well, that's should be fixed when we can release
<didrocks> that's one of the two things we are fighting for a week
<seb128> \o/ slangasek fixed that gconf bug
<didrocks> ok, found one more bug, but shoudln't be a new one
<mitya57> hey, can anybody please triage & raise importance of bug 885730?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 885730 in gnome-settings-daemon "keyboard layout indicator reacts incorrectly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885730
<mitya57> from comments: "I survived Unity migration, but not this "tiny" bug"
<mitya57> :)
<seb128> hey mitya57
<mitya57> hey
<seb128> mitya57, right, we have trolls on random bugs
<mitya57> considering that one, I'm personally annoyed by it
<seb128> charles from dx said he would look at it IIRC
<mitya57> ok, thanks
<mvo> seb128: hey, aptdaemon is uploaded, so the restart required bit from my branch should work now (just fyi)
<seb128> mvo, I noticed the upload, I will try that in a bit, thanks a lot!
<mvo> anyone where with a nouveau driver? I would love to get the output of /usr/share/pyshared/debtagshw/opengl.py from precise
<mvo> seb128: yw
<seb128> mvo, is there a way to emulate an upgrade that needs a restart?
<mvo> seb128: do you happen to use the nouveau driver ;)
<seb128> mvo, would downgrading and reupgrading a deb which set the flag be enough?
<seb128> mvo, no, intel only for me for years
<micahg> mvo: I've got one
<seb128> well one ati on my old desktop
<mvo> seb128: you could reinstall a kernel, you can also probably just run "sudo touch /var/run/reboot-required"
<mvo> micahg: could you run the above python command for me please so that I can get the render/vendor/version that nouveau is using? that would rock :)
<micahg> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/875795/
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<mvo> micahg: thanks, much appreciated!
<micahg> mvo: yw
<mvo> the final missing bit in the video driver detection :)
<seb128> pitti, do you want me to look at this gvfs bug?
<pitti> seb128: you mean bug 899858 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 899858 in oem-priority/precise "regression in gvfs to connect/browse using obex" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899858
<seb128> pitti, yes
<pitti> if you have some time, that'd be appreciated
<seb128> pitti, ok, adding to my list, I've some idea about it
<pitti> seb128: unfortunately android devices don't seem to do obex file transfer, so it's not easy to test here
<pitti> my old Nokia could, but I gave that away
<seb128> I can test with my samsung
<pitti> well, perhaps there's an app for it
<pitti> seb128: oh, that's not android?
<seb128> pitti, no, I've a semi smart bada phone
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
 * micahg glares at the rhythmbox-mozilla package and wonders if it's NPAPI and why it recommends epiphany :)
<pitti> dobey: ^
<pitti> Recommends: firefox | epiphany-browser | www-browser
<pitti> micahg: ^ seems alright?
<micahg> pitti: description says xulrunner based browsers which epiphany has not been in Ubuntu since karmic
<micahg> so either it's NPAPI and should work in all browsers or it needs to be dropped
<chrisccoulson> it's fine, the descriptions is just out of date. it's not that difficult to check ;)
<chrisccoulson> if it's still in the archive, then it's ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: this is a new package
<micahg> pitti: looks Mozilla specific, do we need this?
<pitti> micahg: we can certainly drop the epiphany recommends
<micahg> pitti: no, I meant the plugin
<chrisccoulson> it isn't mozilla specific at all
<chrisccoulson> it's the same plugin that we've had in the archive for years, just in a separate package now
<pitti> micahg: I'm not sure; deferring to dobey
<pitti> but I think it just got split out
<chrisccoulson> we don't need to do anything with it, it's fine
 * micahg defers to chrisccoulson and will file a bug for the description
<chrisccoulson> how did you come to the conclusion that it's mozilla specific?
<seb128> pitti, dobey: btw why adding all those new binaries to rb?
<ricotz> dobey, hi :), where is this rhythmbox tarball coming from? cant find it anywhere and there is no 2.95.5 tag
<seb128> did we really need to ship magnitude etc in their own binaries?
<ricotz> seb128, hi, that would be my next question ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: grepping for mozilla in the source, but now I realize that I was just looking at an alias and it's just referencing NPAPI stuff :-/
<xclaesse> seb128, do you know if someone is working to package latest empathy (+farstream and tp-farstream) in ubuntu precise?
<pitti> seb128: I think it was to make it easier to remove them
<seb128> dobey, pitti: I hate adding such divergence over Debian
<pitti> seb128: yes, I mentioned it in the FFE
<seb128> xclaesse, kenvandine is, it's in the ubuntu-desktop ppa
<pitti> I sponsored it this morning because it made the desktop uninstallable
<xclaesse> seb128, good, thanks !
<xclaesse> a ppa, exactly what I needed :D
<micahg> pitti: you mean dobey made the desktop uninstallable by uploading a package depending on his creation before it was uploaded
<seb128> pitti, ok, I'm all for getting the new version, I'm just unsure those packaging changes are good idea
<pitti> it should ceratainly be done in Debian as well, or we'll revert them
<seb128> pitti, ok, great, thanks
<pitti> well, not "great", but let's see what debian says to the split
<seb128> pitti, well great to know that people are not pushing to keep the divergence over Debian
<seb128> though I would have avoided the packaging change at this point
<seb128> not a big deal though
<seb128> we can merge back,sort that later
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, latest firefox forgot how to drag&drop tabs?
<pitti> i. e. change the sorting?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that seems to work here. have you got an addon that is breaking it?
<pitti> it was working until yesterday at least
<pitti> chrisccoulson: adblock plus and easy youtube downloader; neither seem relevant?
<pitti> and menubar, testpilot, ubufox of course
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they should be
<chrisccoulson> **shouldn't be
 * chrisccoulson needs more coffee
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hm, a restart fixed it; seems the automatic restart broke a tad
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I also noticed that in that auto-restarted firefox it did a poor job of remembering the value of input fields, let's hope that's gone now as well :)
<pitti> so perhaps the auto-restart just didn't  reset itself properly
<micahg> pitti: I just noticed that the I got an unable to start web browser error, but the browser opened fine, any debug info I can get you before I close it?
<pitti> micahg: was this a root/system user report or a crash from your user?
<micahg> idk, it was unity-2d
<pitti> micahg: "unable to start web browser" -> terminal or dialog?
<micahg> dialog
<pitti> micahg: ok, your user then
<pitti> micahg: apport-cli, -gtk, or -kde?
<micahg> apport-gtk
<pitti> ok, that means that xdg-open exited with nonzero
<pitti> micahg: if you run xdg-open <the URL apport opened> in a terminal, does it exit with 0?
<micahg> pitti: what's the special shell call to check the return value of the last command?
<pitti> micahg: echo $?
<micahg> yep, 0
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> so, xdg-open is evil
<pitti> micahg: at this point I can't think of further debug questions, I'm afraid
<pitti> FYI, I have $? in my $PS1, it's quite handy
<micahg> pitti: is it worth a report since i don't think I can reproduce?
<pitti> micahg: checking existing bugs..
<micahg> apport?  I didn't see any
<pitti> right, doesn't seem to be reported
<pitti> they might be against xdg-utils of course (which is where it actually belongs)
<Sweetshark> pitti: I can has another bug pattern for bug 925049?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 925049 in libreoffice "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal()" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925049
<Sweetshark> pitti: please
<pitti> Sweetshark: lazy you! :-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: yes, can do
<Sweetshark> pitti: no, lazy reporters not checking for obvious dupes
<pitti> (I meant for not writing it yourself, but nevermind)
<pitti> Sweetshark: committed
<Sweetshark> pitti: I didnt even try, fearing some hardcore launchpad permissions and group membership minefield on the way ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: ~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<Sweetshark> pitti: im a member, so that can be all of it!
<Sweetshark> s/can/cant/
<Sweetshark> ;)
<pitti> that's the group who can commit to lp:~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns
<pitti> anyway, not a biggie
<pitti> Sweetshark: I just wonder why the client-side duplication detection doesn't pick that up
<micahg> pitti: I don't see an xdg-utils bug
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20120309/
<pitti> \o/ not oversized any more
 * Sweetshark hopes to get to <700 open bugs in LibreOffice before release.
<micahg> Sweetshark: wow, your not in such bad shape, we have >1k more in just the firefox source
<micahg> s/your/you're/
<Sweetshark> micahg: Most of those are harmless, but the bigger the number of bugs, the easier it is to let a critical one fly by under the radar.
<seb128> mvo, new aptdaemon is buggy
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/pkcompat.py", line 2157, in _emit_require_restart
<seb128>     trans.pktrans.RequireRestart(pk_enums.RESTART_SYSTEM, "")
<seb128> AttributeError: 'Transaction' object has no attribute 'pktrans'
<seb128> mvo, when installing an update which should require a restart
<mvo> seb128: meh, give me a minute
<seb128> mvo, the indicator-session works
<seb128> mvo, it turned red
<mvo> seb128: very nice
<Sweetshark> eh, how do I remove a 'security issue' flag from a bug?
<mvo> seb128: I need to get lunch now, sorry, I will look afterwards - do you have more backtrace? I'm not 100% certain what is causing this from my initial look
<seb128> mvo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/875890/
<seb128> mvo, enjoy lunch
<mitya57> Something that shouldn't normally happen: I get yelp crash every time I try to search — what can be the reason? (see bug 947188)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947188 in yelp "yelp assert failure: *** glibc detected *** yelp: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0xacb71ea0 ***" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947188
<seb128> mitya57, bug?
<mitya57> bug 947188
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 947188 in yelp "yelp assert failure: *** glibc detected *** yelp: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0xacb71ea0 ***" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947188
<seb128> mitya57, right, I saw that, you ask "what can be the reason" -> a bug
<seb128> that's the reason
<seb128> what's the reason to segfaults and issues?
<seb128> that's a weird question to ask...
<mitya57> what's the reason for it working for everyone except me? <- that's what I mean
<chrisccoulson> you should try running it in valgrind
<mitya57> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/875954/
<mitya57> (sorry for the delay, it hanged after start and failed to load the home page for 30 mins)
<xclaesse> is it known that killall does not seems to work correctly on precise anymore?
<xclaesse> killall telepathy-gabble says telepathy-gabble: no process found
<xclaesse> even though it auto-completed it with tab
<xclaesse> and of course, ps shows it, and kill its pid works
<Sweetshark> xclaesse: file a bug, I guess. If you need a workaround try pkill (killall is evil anyway for breaking unix tradition)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I'd appreciate if you could take a look at bug 950097, I left a question there for you
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950097 in ubuntu-defaults-builder "offline start page doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950097
<chrisccoulson> pitti, answered now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, so I should remove that functionality from defaults-builder?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i think that would be best
<dobey> micahg, pitti: i used the same description/etc that totem-mozilla uses, for rhythmbox-mozilla. if you think it's wrong to say "xulrunner" there, we should change both i guess.
<mdeslaur> seb128: I got a UIFe for the new lock setting
<seb128> mdeslaur, \o/
<mdeslaur> seb128: do I just commit to the three trees, or do you want me to upload too?
<seb128> mdeslaur, I can handle both if you want, i.e from your debdiff
<seb128> mdeslaur, I need to upload gsettings-desktop-schemas and gnome-settings-daemon today anyway
<seb128> mdeslaur, and I can sneak g-c-c work if there is an upload for that
<dobey> seb128, pitti: intend to push binnews to debian as well, yes. but rhythmbox-ubuntuone needed new crasher fixes
<mdeslaur> seb128: wait a sec, I've bumped the gsettings-desktop-schemas depends in gnome-settings-daemon and g-c-c since I posted the debdiffs
<seb128> dobey, it's just surprising that you went for new binaries changes
<seb128> mdeslaur, that's fine, I can fix the depends
<dobey> seb128: sorry. i listed them in the ffe bug report i filed the other day
<mdeslaur> seb128: ok, then the debdiffs + the bumped depends
<mdeslaur> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> dobey, well it's just that I don't see the point to divert from Debian on that
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks
<seb128> mdeslaur, I might rename the key
<mdeslaur> seb128: sure!
<seb128> mdeslaur, i.e ubuntu-lock-on-suspend
<seb128> mdeslaur, I like to have non upstream stuff ubuntu- prefixed, avoid confusion for everybody
<mdeslaur> that sounds good
<seb128> great ;-)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: hello
<desrt> chrisccoulson: i've set the 3 different settings for "send fucking plain text mail" in thunderbird and it's still trying to send html
<dobey> seb128: well, external plug-ins having to Depends: rhythmbox-plugins, to work, is a bit broken. and it's nice to be able to remove someo of the plug-ins. anyway, i will work to push the changes into debian as well. was just a bit rushed to get it into ubuntu as there are crash fixes rhythmbox-ubuntuone needs :-/
<desrt> is there a 4th and 5th setting somewhere?
<dobey> desrt: don't stress so much. the hair on your neck is turning grey.
<seb128> dobey, ok, thanks
<seb128> hey desrt
<kenvandine> good morning folks
<kenvandine> seb128, farstream sync is in NEW
<dobey> pitti, seb128, kenvandine: care to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/precise/twisted/fix-935756/+merge/96617 ? :)
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> dobey, sure
<dobey> thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, no it isn't ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, old joke, i'm onto you!
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> kenvandine, hehe
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm going to upload a gtk in a bit, how did it go for the eventbox scrolling stuff?
<kenvandine> dobey, i would rather have someone more familiar with twisted, it scares me
<kenvandine> maybe ping doko?
<seb128> dobey, same than kenvandine
<dobey> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, sort of... having to explicitly set GDK_SCROLL_MASK on widgets seems like it is going to have tons of side effects
<kenvandine> adding it to the eventbox sort of helped gwibber
<kenvandine> but all the widgets in the eventbox blocks the scroll events
<seb128> kenvandine, can you move to discuss it on the #gtk+ channel?
<kenvandine> so everywhere there is a label it gets ignored
<kenvandine> yeah, i about to do that
<seb128> kenvandine, they will probably unblock you quickly compared at having to poke and figure it by yourself
<dobey> awesome
<dobey> it's like scrolling a web page and being like "oh hi flash!"
<ricotz> dobey, hi
<dobey> ricotz: hi
<kenvandine> seb128, i also suspect we might have more xi2 problems, if i add GDK_SCROLL_MASK and GDK_SMOOTH_SCROLL_MASK all i get are GDK_SMOOTH_SCROLL events
<ricotz> dobey, where is this rhythmbox tarball coming from? and there is no 2.95.5 tag
<kenvandine> which afaik i shouldn't, since i don't have the right kind of device
<dobey> ricotz: http://people.gnome.org/~jmatthew/rhythmbox-2.95.5.tar.xz
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, it's for sure having some issues, I hope they get sorted soon
<dobey> ricotz: it's a "prerelease" he made for me, and not an official tagged release. yeah i know :-/
<kenvandine> not sure if that would be in gdk or X though
<ricotz> dobey, hmm, i see, do you know which git hash it is based on?
<stgraber> pitti: thanks, I must admit I simply tried to find equivalents for our current code and as Engine existed I simply used it ;)
<stgraber> pitti: will do the changes in ubiquity now and see if that works as expected
<ricotz> dobey, nm, the changelog says it
<dobey> ricotz: ok
<dpm> hi pitti, it seems we've still got the language pack version 20120221 in precise, but I see that the cron job is enabled. Do you know why langpacks are not being released after the beta freeze?
<Beret> does anyone know if there's going to be a way to disable the HUD in precise?
<Beret> (CCSM doesn't count)
<ricotz> dobey, the mpris patch isnt included in this version
<dobey> Beret: dconf-editor
<dobey> ricotz: yes it is
<ricotz> dobey, no, it isnt
<ricotz> could you check again?
<dobey> ricotz: MPRIS_BUS_NAME_PREFIX ".rhythmbox",
<dobey> ricotz: that's what's in the code in the tarball
<ricotz> dobey, i mean this one http://git.gnome.org/browse/rhythmbox/commit/?id=778d3317900337dc7177d0a80ee052f966094485
<dobey> ricotz: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/rhythmbox/precise/revision/201 doesn't include that. the changes in the patch added in that revision are included in this tarball.
<ricotz> dobey, ah there where two mpris fixes
<dobey> ricotz: so i guess that patch was missing this change too then?
<ricotz> dobey, yeah sorry, i think so
<dobey> ricotz: i think moch will make a 2.96 release in the next few days. if you want to add that patch or wait for tarball, either way is fine by me. :)
<ricotz> dobey, shouldnt be that important, just thought this was the patch that was added at last
<dobey> ricotz: ok
<stgraber> pitti: any idea why the .name property of a ConfigItem contains that much garbage http://paste.ubuntu.com/876095/?
<stgraber> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/876097/ is my current diff for converting from xklavier to gir Xkl
<kenvandine> seb128, farstream is in binNEW
 * kenvandine waits for seb128's response :)
<seb128> kenvandine: is that aimed to main? I didn't follow much
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> pitti said no MIR
<seb128> kenvandine: I'm sure you didn't wait for this response :p
<kenvandine> since it is a rename
<seb128> kenvandine: ok, good
<pitti> yay, my network is back
<pitti> stgraber: ah, great
<kenvandine> pitti, having network is good, mkay'
<seb128> kenvandine: I will wait for the amd64 binaries
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> dpm: I only re-enabled the cronjob yesterday or so
<kenvandine> seb128, ok
<pitti> dpm: and I saw langpacks on the buildds today
<seb128> kenvandine: should be there in less than half an hour
<seb128> kenvandine: is it blocking you?
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<kenvandine> well, i was going to wait for it to upload all the things that need it
<kenvandine> i hate having to hit retry a bunch of time for things
<seb128> kenvandine: things will dep wait, don't bother
<kenvandine> yeah, but they will queue to build and then dep wait then queue to build again
<kenvandine> i guess the builders aren't busy today
<pitti> stgraber: it's indeed a bit of a nasty API, see the wrappers I had to do in the test-gi.py script
<pitti> stgraber: it's delivered as an array, not a staring
<pitti> string
<kenvandine> seb128, so with the smooth scrolling landing in gtk, vala apps that depend on GDK_SCROLL events will be broken until vala updates to the latest gtk
<seb128> kenvandine: is that the same will all bindings?
<kenvandine> i still think we need to add that back to the eventbox, that is a common use case for an eventbox
<kenvandine> i assume
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> what changed?
<kenvandine> well, gir is easier
<kenvandine> the gtk gir should already have it right?
<seb128> gtk stopped emiting scroll events in favor of smooth scrolling ones?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> if you have a xi2 server
<kenvandine> you get the smooth scroll event
<pitti> stgraber:
<pitti>     i = s.find(b'\x00')
<pitti>     return s[:i].decode()
<kenvandine> and the vapi doesn't know about it
<seb128> kenvandine: still it's an abi change late in the cycle, I start pondering reverting smooth scrolling for precise
<pitti> stgraber: that's my item_str(s) method which converts a zero-terminated int8 array into a proper str
<stgraber> pitti: oh, fun ;) ok will update to that then...
<kenvandine> seb128, i do fear how many unknown side effects there are
<pitti> stgraber: accessing bare structs with static data is fun :/
<kenvandine> i could manually go add the SCROLL_MASK to every place i create an event box in gwibber and if we don't patch gtk to add them to the eventbox
<kenvandine> gwibber will be fine
<kenvandine> but i think the right thing to do is add both scroll and smooth scroll to the eventbox, it is common reason to use an eventbox
<kenvandine> but if it has GDK_SMOOTH_SCROLL_MASK on it, then that is what gets emitted
<stgraber> pitti: wow, the test actually pass now! thanks
<kenvandine> instead of GDK_SCROLL
<pitti> stgraber: \o/
<kenvandine> so if apps depend on that, they will break
<kenvandine> or in the vala case, the vapi doesn't know about them yet
<dobey> kenvandine: gwibbre has an eventbox with a box with a bunch of eventboxes?
<chrisccoulson> desrt, sorry, was on the bike
<chrisccoulson> there aren't any more settings that i'm aware of :/
<kenvandine> dobey, yes... because we do our own scrolling
<chrisccoulson> desrt, you're not using it under unity, are you?
<dpm> pitti, ah, ok, thanks!
<dobey> kenvandine: why not just shove it in a scrolledwindow?
<kenvandine> oh i wish i could
<kenvandine> i will evently do something like that
<kenvandine> eventually
<dobey> if you can't, your code is broken :)
<kenvandine> right now it is a several boxes, side by side in a group
<kenvandine> and each box scrolls
<dobey> meh
<desrt> chrisccoulson: no.
<kenvandine> and they also only contain as many tiles as you can see
<kenvandine> njpatel was getting really fancy with that stuff
<kenvandine> it just ended up being rather complicated
<chrisccoulson> desrt, are you replying to a mail?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> the mail in question is in plain text
<desrt> restarting thunderbird fixed it
<desrt> i really only did require 3 settings
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> bugger :(
<desrt> thunderbird seems to be built on the assumption that you'd only ever want to send text email because something is wrong
<desrt> ie: it lets you list particular people to avoid sending html mail to
<chrisccoulson> the reason i asked if you were using it under unity before, is because the radio buttons in the Format submenu seem to be broken
<chrisccoulson> ie, when i select "Plain text" here, i get 2 items selected ;)
<dobey> desrt: gsettings/dconf-daemon talk over dbus, right?
<desrt> gsettings uses the dconfgsettings backend which talks to the dconf-service over dbus, yes
<desrt> it's possible for gsettings to use non-dconf backends, though
<desrt> and the 'talking' only happens for writes
<dobey> oh. reads happen directly via open() on the db?
<desrt> yes
<dobey> bummer
<desrt> that's why it's fast
<desrt> it's also why i'm on a campaign to remove all writes on login
<desrt> because then the service doesn't need to be running at all
<dobey> is there any way to make it not do that?
<desrt> not do what?  reads?
<dobey> not read settings, that is.
<desrt> don't call g_settings_get()?
<dobey> yes, so user settings don't screw up tests
<desrt> oh
<desrt> GSETTINGS_BACKEND=memory
<dobey> ah
<desrt> that will do all gsettings lookups against an (initially empty) GHashTable in the local process
<dobey> desrt: excellent. thanks!
<jbicha> what does this mean, re: the clutter 1.9 ffe ? http://lists.clutter-project.org/pipermail/clutter-devel-list/2012-March/000358.html
<seb128> cyphermox, hey
<cyphermox> hey seb128
<cyphermox> what's up
<seb128> cyphermox, how are you?
<seb128> cyphermox, I noticed there is a new bluez,obex, want to have a look next week if that's updates we should do?
<cyphermox> pretty good, an you
<seb128> cyphermox, the bluez.org description suggest it's mostly bug fixes
<cyphermox> yes, I'll merge from debian for bluez
<seb128> cyphermox, I'm good thanks ;-)
<cyphermox> obex I hadn't seen but there's one or two things I want to look at today in bluetooth, once I'm done with the update of NM.
<cyphermox> seb128: btw, are you in the release team?
<seb128> cyphermox, no, I'm not
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> I'm preparing an update of NM now to another snapshot, and 0.9.4 is supposed to land around March 20.
<cyphermox> pitti:  ^^ I want to get a release tarball in precise rather than snapshots if possible
<pitti> cyphermox: indeed, appreciated
<cyphermox> read that "around march 20" as "before March 20"
<cyphermox> pitti: there's a FFe bug open for that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/950313
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950313 in network-manager "[FFe] Update NetworkManager to a recent snapshot in prevision for the 0.9.4 release." [Undecided,New]
<pitti> cyphermox: does it actually have new features?
<desrt> hum
<desrt> my system is running like a pig
<cyphermox> kind of. connectivity checking, vlan and bonding weren't completely in by feature freeze
<desrt> like, when i open a new firefox window, it takes about 3 seconds for the window to first draw itself
<cyphermox> at the sprint I tried to merge in connectivity checking but it didn't work well enough
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, saw the commit list, very detailled; thanks
<desrt> anyone else having the same?
<pitti> my computer freezes to a crawl whenever its busy with large files
<pitti> heavey IO really sucks
<desrt> pitti: i also noticed that compiling was quite a lot slower than i am used to...
<cyphermox> pitti: hopefully that's detailed enough for the release team to make an informed decision. I'm not overly worried, and I just finished building a pacakge to give it a good test run
<pitti> and this is "fast" class SSD
<chrisccoulson> mine freezes to a crawl every time i try to compile anything now
<desrt> new kernel?
<chrisccoulson> i can literally watch the frames when i try to switch workspaces
<chrisccoulson> the workspace switching animation takes in excess of 5 seconds when i'm compiling things now
<pitti> desrt: not for me; linux is like that for years
<chrisccoulson> that only started recently
<desrt> ya.  for me it's definitely gotten quite a lot worse recently
<desrt> like, i only noticed for the first time today
<ogra_> switch to a 2.2 kernel ... lots faster !
<pitti> ogra_: I'm sure udev and upstart will like that a lot!
<ogra_> haha
<desrt> extra points for systemd :)
<ogra_> shudder
<BigWhale> is network manager installed on ubuntu-server?
<pitti> no
<desrt> MacSlow: hey
<BigWhale> pitti, I thought so. Thanks.
<desrt> MacSlow: i want to try to tackle this unity average-bg-color thing today
<MacSlow> desrt, still busy with design-stuff here
<desrt> MacSlow: can you point me at a definitive list of all the places that it is used?  i know that unity sets it, the dash uses it and also notify-osd
<desrt> MacSlow: i'll do the work
<desrt> MacSlow: i just need to know where to do the work :)
<MacSlow> desrt, so it's only used for two things... to tint the dash and picked up in notify-osd (although there's still a bug somewhere with picking up the color so it turns out all wrong)
<desrt> MacSlow: i plan to turn it into a property on the root window
<MacSlow> desrt, iirc it's used in class BGHash (unity side) and in notify-osd picked up in class Defaults (defaults.c)
<desrt> MacSlow: i guess unity is capable of communicating with itself for the purpose of the dash?
<MacSlow> desrt, sure
 * desrt sees only the setting being set from unity
<desrt> MacSlow: so one writer: unity and one reader: notify-osd
<MacSlow> desrt, correct
<desrt> okay.  should be easy.
<desrt> particularly since notify-osd is transient
<desrt> it means i don't have to watch for changes -- only query it just before showing each bubble
<desrt> i assume you don't care that the bubble dynamically changes background colour if a background fade is in progress at the time the bubble is showing :)
<MacSlow> desrt, no it won't do that... it'll pick the avg. color currently stored locally when creating a bubble
<MacSlow> if created and the avg. color changes only the next bubbles will pick that one up
<desrt> cool
<desrt> i'm not even going to store it locally, though
<desrt> just query the server every time
<desrt> interesting.  _XROOTPMAP_ID(PIXMAP): pixmap id # 0x1000001
<mdeslaur> seb128: I've attached a new debdiff that changes the switch to a checkbox, much nicer
<seb128> mdeslaur, ok, good
<seb128> I've almost done with g-s-d
<seb128> soon to gcc ;-)
<mdeslaur> cool :)
<pitti> good night everyone! have a nice weekend
<pitti> seb128: and stop upping your bug counter, impossible to keep up :)
<seb128> pitti, 'night ;-)
<seb128> have a good w.e
<chrisccoulson> right, i've got a valgrind capable build of thunderbird. now time to see who is leaking memory here :)
<desrt> chrisccoulson: EVERYONE
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> it's a pain having to rebuild it just so i can run it in valgrind
<seb128> mdeslaur, there?
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes
<seb128> mdeslaur, is there any reason why you packed a checkbox and a label in a box?
<mdeslaur> seb128: what's up?
<seb128> mdeslaur, rather than just setting the label on the GtkCheckButton
<seb128> mdeslaur, just checking before "fixing" it
<seb128> mdeslaur, the way you did it you can't click on the label to check,uncheck the box
<mdeslaur> seb128: d'oh, no...it's just the result of me converting it from the switch
<seb128> mdeslaur, ok, I'm changing it then, no worry,
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks
<mdeslaur> seb128: sorry about that
<mdeslaur> thanks
<seb128> no worry, thanks for the good work ;-)
<desrt> gord: ping
<didrocks> have a good week-end everyone!
<desrt> didrocks: you too. bye :)
<didrocks> desrt: thanks ;)
<mterry> didrocks, bye!
 * mterry hides again
<seb128> oh, a mterry!
<seb128> mterry, how are you?
<seb128> mterry, still busy trying to catch up with design requests? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, yeah a bit.  Trying to figure out performance issues in unity-greeter, which design didn't like
<seb128> mterry, do you also get that 1 second "hang" in the select user animation when switching to the greeter?
<mterry> seb128, not sure.  explain?
<seb128> mterry, not sure how I trigger it exactly now, sometime when switching users I'm send to the greeter, and when the greeter starts there is a "sliding effect" to select my users which is not at the top of the list
<seb128> mterry, that "slide to the user to select" often is jerky
<mterry> hm
<seb128> like it stops for some 0.1s and resume
<mterry> i guess that's the general thing.  stopping jerkiness
<mterry> Not sure the cause yet
<seb128> ok
<mterry> seb128, do you have users with long names?
<seb128> well I was curious rather than complaining
<mterry> such that they fade off?
<seb128> no
<mterry> bummer, i fixed a slow down with those
<seb128> well animation is smooth once the greeter is loaded
<seb128> I though it was because it was io busy or something
<mterry> maybe it's just cpu bound or something on startup...
<seb128> right
<mterry> but I've seen jerkiness in other situations
<seb128> mvo, bug #950791
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950791 in aptdaemon "<type 'exceptions.AttributeError'>: 'Transaction' object has no attribute 'pktrans'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/950791
<seb128> mvo, that's the bug I mentioned this morning with the new aptdaemon
<gatox> hi, does anyone know where i can report a bug about the hud?
<desrt> seb128: seeing #gnome-hackers?
<dobey> gatox: unity
<gatox> dobey, ok, i was asking because maybe was something specific for that
<gatox> dobey, thanks
<dobey> gatox: dx team will file it against unity for tracking anyway
<chrisccoulson> uh-oh, "Solihull Police (@SolihullPolice) is now following you on Twitter"
<chrisccoulson> that's not what i want to see!
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: haha
<seb128> desrt, specifics? it's friday night and I don't feel like reading 5 pages of scrollback to figure what you pinged about ;-)
<desrt> seb128: so how unity works now is something like this:
<desrt> gnome-control-center modifies the background image settings, writes to gsettings
<desrt> g-s-d picks those up, loads the image, writes to a pixmap in X and sets a property on the root window to point to the pixmap
<desrt> unity sees this change, loads the image out of the X server, does an average calculation on it, sets the average-bg-color in GSettings
<desrt> notify-osd picks it up
<seb128> what has g-s-d to do with that?
<desrt> the g-s-d background plugin is what is responsible for actually setting the background
<seb128> no
<seb128> nautilus is
<seb128> but I guess same difference
<desrt> very well
<desrt> in either case, they're using libgnome-desktop "gnome-bg"
<seb128> it's probably g-s-d in GNOME because nautilus doesn't handle the background
<seb128> sorry, please keep going ;-)
<desrt> i'm doing a patch now to libgnome-desktop to set the average colour in a new property on the X root window
<seb128> great
<desrt> and notify-osd can just read it straight from there
<desrt> so it will work even without unity
<seb128> \o/
<desrt> looks like it will be accepted too
<seb128> is there a standard definition on what the average color is?
<desrt> Company and halflife are already arguing over ways to make the algorithm 'more intelligent' than just using the average :)
<seb128> like something everybody agrees on?
<desrt> well
<desrt> there is some existing code there, and i use that
<desrt> it's the same code the answers the gnome_bg_is_dark() question
<desrt> basically, just adds up all the pixels
<desrt> and divides by the number of pixels
<desrt> it sounds like we may get fancy here, though
<desrt> a great example is if you have green grass and a blue sky
<desrt> in that case it sounds like Company wants to say that there are two representative colours
<desrt> taking the average blue and the average green, separately
<seb128> right
<seb128> it opens the way to complex logic though
<seb128> then you need to consider what are the regions and where your ui is placed
<desrt> ya.  i was thinking about that.
<desrt> i think we should not worry about it
<desrt> this approach is already better than the existing one
<seb128> right, we can still improve over time if needed
<seb128> but the medium value should be a good start
<chrisccoulson> ouch: https://twitter.com/#!/paulrouget/status/178198646188294144
<seb128> desrt, thanks for working on that ;-)
<desrt> if needed, we could do an average for each 'quadrant' or so
<chrisccoulson> G+, Y U USE SO MUCH MEMORY????
<chrisccoulson> :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, stop twitter, it's bad for you! ;-)
<micahg> Firefox trunk with load on demand tabs seems to be sipping memory now :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i get all of my information from twitter now. even the news!
<chrisccoulson> in fact, i actually do find things out on twitter before i see them anywhere else now
<chrisccoulson> that's bad ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seeing the noise ration you must be spending a lot of time to get the infos you need ;-à
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i don't post that much tbh
<seb128> well posting is fine :p
<seb128> it's dealing with the flood of infos which is not :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, are you one of those who have notify-osd always on screen with twitter infos? ;-)
<seb128> like constant activities all day long? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, i don't have gwibber set up at all
<chrisccoulson> i find the desktop notifications really annoying ;)
<chrisccoulson> for twitter, anyway
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well it's a way to get the tweets on screen before going to a browser
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but I guess a browser is your desktop anyway :p
<chrisccoulson> having twitter open in my browser is much less distracting :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hum, I need to bug something to get you to do desktop work again ;-)
<seb128> you need to get you of your browser
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> that would be good for you :p
<seb128> get *out*
<chrisccoulson> you just need to wait for DX to break something ;)
<dobey> chrisccoulson: so give it 5 minutes?
<chrisccoulson> :)
<chrisccoulson> i didn't want to be the person who said that
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, you know you can change what notifications you get... like none at all or just for mentions and private
<kenvandine> which is the default now
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, ah, i might try that. i haven't used gwibber for quite a long time now
<chrisccoulson> i should try it again :)
<kenvandine> you should :)
<dobey> just don't try to scroll
<dobey> or well, you can try i guess
<dobey> just won't go anywhere :)
<kenvandine> dobey, that should be fixed with the gtk upload seb128 is doing
<seb128> kenvandine, is doing -> did 3 hours ago
<chrisccoulson> oh, i don't even have gwibber installed. i wonder when that disappeared
<kenvandine> seb128, great :)
<desrt> seb128: xsettings override branch just merged
<seb128> desrt, waouh
<seb128> desrt, I will look to it on monday for sure ;-)
<desrt> ya.  it's not super-high priority
 * desrt is more curious to see what with happen with the representative colours patch
<seb128> desrt, btw I was close to consider adding gconf usage again today ;-)
<desrt> why?
<seb128> desrt, because of the gsettings schemas stuff making it so difficult to add an option key for a "gnome_me_harder" use
<seb128> you always have to consider where to add the schemas to make sure it's there first
<desrt> seb128: why don't we have a global schema for gnome-me-harder?
<desrt> you could patch it into gsettings-desktop-schemas
<seb128> or to add safegards around it
<desrt> which the entire world already depends on
<seb128> desrt, I did the gsettings-desktop-schemas thing at the end
<desrt> great
<desrt> btw: you can use dconf
<desrt> if you don't want to write a schema
<seb128> is there a C api?
<desrt> yes
<seb128> ok, I should look at that ;-)
<desrt> don't you package this stuff? :)
<seb128> I do, but I never saw anyone using the dconf C api in a software
<desrt> vuntz uses it in gnome-panel
<seb128> so I was not sure how supported it was :p
<desrt> robert_ancell uses it in dconf-editor
<desrt> uhm... that's all, i think :)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> don't get me started on dconf-editor :p
<seb128> I stopped used it
<desrt> the great thing about dconf is that the #1 thing that people complain about is dconf-editor
<desrt> and i can say "robert's fault!"
<seb128> lol
<seb128> well he blames it on you :p
<seb128> you made it so it's very hard to write an editor
<desrt> yes and no...
<desrt> the general design makes it difficult
<jalcine> lol
<desrt> which is caused by gsetting's aim to be something more than just a replacement for gconf
<desrt> ie: you use it unconditionally from your software and it acts as a frontend to the registry on windows, property lists on the mac and dconf on linux
<desrt> so there's this split.... do we want an editor for gsettings (that would also work on windows...)
<desrt> or one just for dconf?
<desrt> robert does a reasonable job of standing on both sides of that line....
<desrt> but of course there are complications caused by that
<seb128> desrt, my main complain with it is that it lies about key values
<seb128> it ignores overrides
<desrt> ya
<seb128> which screwed me a few time in debugging
<seb128> I stopped trusting it
<desrt> it wouldn't be that hard for him to fix that.....
<desrt> alas
<seb128> it's like if you can trust a viewer to show the right value it's useless
<stgraber> gsettings list-recursively does a reasonable job for debugging (I also gave up on dconf-editor a while ago)
<seb128> can't
<desrt> seb128: do you have any idea how notify-osd works?
<johan> seb128: seems broadway/html5 isn't enabled in the latest gtk-3 packaged in precise, is there anything I can do to make that change go in?
<desrt> stgraber: dconf dump as well
<seb128> johan, hey, you already pinged me about that on #gnome-hackers ;-)
<johan> seb128: yes, but that was before you uploaded the latest version :D
<seb128> johan, it's not enabled upstream and mclasen nacked a fedora request to enable is saying it's experimental and shouldn't be enabled
<seb128> johan, if it's too experimental for fedora it makes me wonder if I really want to enable it :p
<johan> seb128: :(
<desrt> ubuntu: always copying what fedora does :p
<johan> to get it tested of course
<johan> you do need to set an environment variable to enable it, so it's not for the light hearted
<desrt> seb128: you could add yet another build variant of gtk :)
<seb128> well, lts are not where you get stuff tested, it's where you get stuff solid ;-)
<seb128> johan, I don't know enough about it, I wanted to check what it means for depends and build-depends
<seb128> but maybe desrt knows?
<seb128> desrt, does enabling a backend like that adds run time depends?
 * desrt knows nothing
<desrt> seb128: yes.  i'd imagine so.
<desrt> seb128: the backends are not loaded as separate modules, if that's what you mean
<seb128> desrt, yeah, so enabling them at build-time has an impact, it's not just adding a .so somewhere you can opt in
<desrt> seb128: looks like a pretty minimal impact in terms of extra deps...
<desrt> libz, basically
<desrt> so mostly just increasing the code size, i guess
<desrt> 6000 extra lines of C
<desrt> it's my opinion that there's no obvious harm to turning it on...
<desrt> that doesn't mean that there's no harm, of course :)
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I will check with mclasen another day
<seb128> johan, my gut feeling is that a ppa for that is good enough
<seb128> it's clearly not something import as it in the lts
<seb128> like no normal user need it
<johan> seb128: yeah, I guess you're right
<desrt> ugh
<desrt> _get_unity_schema()
<desrt> leaks...
<dobey> GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.31.20/./gobject/gsignal.c:2572: instance `0x91f1200' has no handler with id `3170'
<dobey> hrmm; i am getting a *LOT* of those getting printed for various things
<cyphermox> seb128: I'm not as certain that bluez 4.99 looks like bugfix :/
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, I didn't look, I just saw the summary and wanted us to have a look
<cyphermox> I see a bunch of things that make me worry a bit about how much fun this risks being to re-test everything and behavior changes
<cyphermox> ok
<seb128> cyphermox, if you think we shouldn't update that's fine
<cyphermox> though I noticed a few patches we might want to cherry-pick :)
<seb128> dobey, update your libdbusmenu to 0.5.93-0ubuntu2
<Arlo> Hi everybody, long time listener, first time caller. I work for a VoIP startup that recently released a voip/chat/video chat tool for ubuntu 32/64. I am wondering what the process would be for us to get it into the ubuntu repo?
<desrt> Arlo: is it free software?
<Arlo> yes. http://www.icall.com/get
<desrt> did you read http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/ ?
<Arlo> apparently not, that answers all of my questions. thank you.
<desrt> :)
<desrt> seb128: got a working notify-osd patch for the new X property
<seb128> desrt, nice!
<dobey> why is the "File System" icon in my nautilus a paper icon, instead of a hard disk?
<seb128> dobey, because you use a broken icon theme?
<dobey> no
<dobey> it's correct in the gtk file chooser
<dobey> it's only broken in nautilus
<dobey> and my windows partition has the right icon
<dobey> and the larger icon onder computer:/// is also correct
<seb128> dobey, ok, wfm
<seb128> so dunno
<dobey> hrmm
<seb128> desrt, you probably need a configure.ac requirement update on gnome-desktop for _GNOME_BACKGROUND_REPRESENTATIVE_COLORS
<seb128> desrt, or at least mention how it's defined and by what version in the merge request
<desrt> seb128: the fallback case is just the same for if the unity schema was missing
<dobey> i wonder how long it's been broken. i don't use nautilus much
<seb128> ok, time to call it a week
<seb128> good w.e everybody
<dobey> cheers seb128
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-10
<BigWhale> AMD fixed their drivers... 12.2 doesn't crash if using Xvideo
<tiagoscd> hi
<tiagoscd> I fixed the bug #750134 and already built it (debuild -S). Now I need to know how to test the app and after how to submit it to LP
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 750134 in ubiquity ""Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu" icons differ widely in size" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750134
<tiagoscd> Can anyone help me?
<dobey> tiagoscd: i think you need to propose a branch against the upstream ubiquity tree
<tiagoscd> dobey, can you help me to make it?
<dobey> tiagoscd: you also need to sign the canonical contributor agreement probably.
<dobey> tiagoscd: bzr branch lp:ubiquity fix-750134; cd fix-750134; then make your changes and test them, commit, bzr push. then go to that branch page on launchpad and click the "propose for merge" link
<tiagoscd> great :)
<dobey> beyond saying that, i don't have time to help you, though. #ubuntu-devel might be a better channel to ask about ubiquity though. and #bzr and #launchpad for issues specific to them
<tiagoscd> dobey, in the Canonical Contributor Agreement have the option to Add the Canonical Project Manager or contact
<tiagoscd> what I can put in there?
<dobey> http://www.canonical.com/contributors lists slangasek as the contact for ubiquity
<tiagoscd> fine
<tiagoscd> dobey, thanks :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-03-11
<Saviq> hey, trying to install gnome-keyring:i386, fails due to libgcr-3-1:i386 requiring libgcr-3-common:i386, which is only available in "all" arch
<Shred00> anyone know of a ppa that tracks the latest nouveau driver for the oneiric kernel?
<Shred00> the nouveau that's in oneiric's kernel seems pretty buggy around suspend/resume
<jbicha> Shred00: try asking in #ubuntu
<Shred00> jbicha: will do.  just thought it was kind of "destkop" oriented so folks here might know.
<chrisccoulson> who broke alt+tab in unity?? :(
<dobey> chrisccoulson: you guys keep forcing bad ui on us kids!
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-04
<jbicha> robert_ancell: hey, did seb128 ping you about renaming gnome-calculator.desktop back to gcalctool.desktop?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, not recently
<jbicha> robert_ancell: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/28/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t17:24
<jbicha> desrt: gconf oddities? gnome-themes-standard should be fixed if that's what you meant
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yeah, so either distro-patch it or convince the maintainer (I've passed it on)
<jbicha> robert_ancell: but I thought you were the maintainer... same problem for the games though
<robert_ancell> jbicha, I was but no longer. I also don't have a good answer - as an upstream you want the names to change but I see the migration issue
<desrt> jbicha: and gnome-shell?
<desrt> jbicha: it declared a dependency only (as far as i can tell) because it installed a migration script
<jbicha> desrt: ok I dropped the gconf dependency for gnome-shell & pushed to raring & the GNOME3 PPA, I guess you don't need to use tweak tool?
<desrt> jbicha: ya... tweak tool is kinda rough
<desrt> not sure what we can do about that
<desrt> jbicha: actually, it looks like nothing in here is even using GConf anymore...
<desrt> there is an abstraction for GConf, but nothing currently using it...
<jbicha> desrt: I think it just uses gconf for backwards compatibility, I believe the maintainer uses a stable Ubuntu release instead of trying to run the alpha stuff
<desrt> jbicha: i can't find any setting that this thing tweaks that's stored in gconf
<desrt> at least in git master version of g-t-t
<jbicha> yeah, you should open a bug and ask him to kill the gconf support
<RAOF> Huh. What's caused https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgusb to be in the ‘publication pending’ state for 24h?
<jbicha> RAOF: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue?queue_state=0
<RAOF> jbicha: Ah, of course! Binary NEW. Silly me.
<RAOF> The reason I uploaded that was to add the new binary package!
<jbicha> RAOF: you got a bug and a merge proposal :) bug 1143448
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1143448 in colord (Ubuntu) "colord postinst fails with "27: [: which: unexpected operator"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1143448
 * RAOF is curious as to how the package installed fine locally
<RAOF> jbicha: Thanks.
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<Laney> hey!
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> does anyone else find chroium a bit over sensative for scrolling atm? every time I attempt to scroll I end up on a different application
<lifeless> czajkowski: is your mouse over the tab list ?
<lifeless> czajkowski: or perhaps ctrl key down ?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> it's only happening on chromium as well which makes it a little bit more annoying
<czajkowski> lifeless: morning btw
<lifeless> czajkowski: morning :)
<chrisccoulson> hi desktop team!
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> Laney, chrisccoulson: hey, had a good w.e?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. and you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, mine was quite ok, thanks ;-)
<Laney> yeah, pretty quiet
<chrisccoulson> ah, crap, chromium failed to link on i386 because the linker hits the virtual address space limit :/
<chrisccoulson> so we can have chromium as long as we don't want any debug symbols and crash reports
<seb128> chrisccoulson, still having fun with chromium I see
<mlankhorst> :>
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it's becoming a pain
<mlankhorst> chrisccoulson: can't you do a frankenbuild?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it's too big ;)
<mlankhorst> install 64-bits kernel and gcc with multiarch
<mlankhorst> erm linker, probably don't need gcc of amd64
<chrisccoulson> mlankhorst, on the archive builders?
<mlankhorst> :P
<mlankhorst> yeah probably a bad idea
<chrisccoulson> that's the problem. we can't build it in the archive ;)
<mlankhorst> does building all chromium things shared instead of linking into a single blob help?
<mlankhorst> oh right probably not, it's just too big
<chrisccoulson> we may have to start splitting things out of the main binary, but i suspect that's not going to be an insignificant amount of work
<chrisccoulson> and fairly unsupportable in the long term too
<mlankhorst> yeah I just thought you could build some part of it shared
<mlankhorst> but even then it's probably too big
<mlankhorst> too many c++ debug symbols
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just build without debug symbols on i386...
<chrisccoulson> seb128, that kind of sucks though :(
<seb128> it does
<seb128> but only so much we can with the resources we have
<mlankhorst> chrisccoulson: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxFasterBuilds
<mlankhorst> you could try the shared thing, see if it works or not
<mlankhorst> or remove just the webkit debug symbols
<chrisccoulson> mlankhorst, oh, i didn't know about the "component-shared_library" option. it looks like that might do what i want (still using bundled libraries but splitting them out)
<chrisccoulson> i'll give it a try
<Laney> xnox!
<Laney> !xonx
<ubot2`> Factoid 'xonx' not found
<xnox> Laney: hola! =)
<Laney> hello!
<Laney> so, you know the latest upstart package from stgraber? how it moves its Xsession.d file to 99upstart?
<xnox> Laney: yeah....
<Laney> it overwrites all this lovely stuff (except dbus obviously): http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584714/
<Laney> how do we go about getting it back
<xnox> Laney: right, so even before we were chewing some of these things. let me check what it is currently doing after the move.
<Laney> chewing?
<Laney> those things can generally work by setting some environment variables to be available in the session
<Laney> but I don't think making gnome-session be start on started somehugelistofthings works
<Laney> UDS session? ^o)
<ogra_> to produce a buglist ?
<xnox> Laney: the point is that all of those snippets should be handled as upstart jobs and/or be sensitive to UPSTART environment variable: aka there is UPSTART environment variable and I do ship an upstart job, so let's not polute the STARTUP var, vs I have no idea about upstart and will polute STARTUP var.
<xnox> Laney: we have gnome-session & dbus, the bits that are missing are the ssh & gpg agents.
<Laney> and im-config
<xnox> yes.
<Laney> how do you express that in upstart-fu then? so that e.g. $GPG_AGENT_INFO is available to the gnome-session
<xnox> Laney: looking at other STARTUP scripts we are also potentially missing consolekit session?! although we will be planning to move to logind at the vUDS.
<xnox> Laney: so in user-session upstart mode we support inheriting environment and setting/modifying global environment variables for _all_ jobs from any job.
<xnox> specifically for these type of weird jobs ;-)
<Laney> but you have to make gnome-session wait on those jobs then don't you?
<ogra_> you have to make X wait for them
<ogra_> (thats why it is callled Xsession :P )
<Laney> hmm?
<Laney> that's done implicitly by the STARTUP mechanism
<xnox> Laney: gnome-session already waits on dbus.
<Laney> yes
<Laney> but not e.g. gpg-agent
<ogra_> Xsession is executed on startx as well as on DM startup
<xnox> and dbus is on-startup.
<ogra_> not on login
<Laney> ogra_: the new user jobs stuff shortcuts out the Xsession files
<xnox> so your gpg-agent job should be "on starting dbus" and ideally a task, thus blocking dbus job, without explicetely modifying the dbus job.
<ogra_> right
<Laney> oh, on starting blocks?
<Laney> start on starting foo blocks foo until i've started?
<Laney> and thus if I initctl set-env --global some stuff foo will see it?
<ogra_> it blocks until the depending process emitted the "starting" event
<Laney> ah, 'task' was a hint
<xnox> Laney: yeah, so in the task job one would want to export all the vars. The question is whether it's fast enough. E.g. I'm not sure if dbus job will notice the new environment vars, but gnome-session will.
<Laney> I was thinking they'd be start on starting gnome-session, not dbus
<Laney> that would be different to the original order though
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> maybe not then
<xnox> Laney: maybe. Reading cookbook it seems like task is not necessory and normal jobs can block as well.
<xnox> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#block-another-job-until-yours-has-started
<xnox> Laney: as long as nothing tries to access gpg/ssh-agents over dbus and expect dbus to know about them.....
<xnox> which would be weird. And I don't expect order to mater. But hey it's all sequential at the moment.
<Laney> let me try it
 * ogra_ still wonders how we plan to do such big transitions in a rolling release
<ogra_> stuff will break and will stay broken over a certain amount of time until we have shaken out everything
<Laney> it's a bit tough considering that we made having users run proposed be an antigoal
<Laney> otherwise maybe we could do such things there with migration blocks
<Laney> maybe we just have to use PPAs more/better
<ogra_> well, if your transition touched half of the distro PPAs will get hairy
<ogra_> C++ ABI bump in libc anyone ?
<Laney> so glad I've never been around for one of those
<seb128> Laney, we can ask Ryan to break the glib api if you want some fun :p
<Laney> ah you know I love a good transition anyway
 * Laney snuggles ghc
<mlankhorst> Laney: one x1.14  coming up? :D
<Laney> xnox: seems 'task' is required
<Laney> 'sleep 5' doesn't block startup without it
<Laney> good news is the env variable is set in my session
<xnox> Laney: hm. I'd think that pre-start start portion will block, the exec/script will not.
<xnox> Laney: as the "starting" event is emitted after pre-start.
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I suppose it won't work for daemons
<Laney> as task means that it has to transition back to stopped before unblocking
<ogra_> qengho, wow, looks like you were really close with your last chromium build
<Sweetshark> seb128: ping?
<xclaesse> how can I disable ALT to open the search bar into app menu ?
<Sweetshark> seb128: any opinion on making libreoffice-core C/P/R libreoffice-filter-binfilter ?
<xclaesse> just can't get used to it, it always open when I don't want it :(
<seb128> Sweetshark, does anything has a versioned depends on libreoffice-filter-binfilter?
<seb128> xclaesse, system settings -> keyboard -> keybindings -> launcher -> the bottom line
<xclaesse> seb128, perfect, thx :)
<seb128> xclaesse, yw
<xclaesse> btw, when opening settings focus should go to search bar ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: the 'libreoffice' metapackage used to have a dep on it. Apart from that: no.
<seb128> Sweetshark, I would just use C,R,P, we can decide to replace it by a dummy transitional package if update-manager gets confused and that proves needed
<seb128> but let's start with the easy solution
<Sweetshark> seb128: k. currently its just an unversioned breaks. I guess rene want people to explicitly remove binfilter ...
<seb128> well, C,R,P will lead to it being removed as well
<Sweetshark> seb128: sure, but the R is a lie and -core doesnt do what binfilter did ;)
<seb128> oh, just use the versionned breaks then...
<ogra_> just make sure you have proted it to surfaceflinger before we switch the desktop :P
<ogra_> https://soltesza.wordpress.com/2013/03/03/ubuntu-may-switch-to-android-technologies-to-keep-the-linux-desktop-competitive/
<desrt> i guess we may have to teach localed about how to install packages on ubuntu as well...
<desrt> if we want to go that route
<seb128> desrt, rodrigo has a branch in git by then for that iirc
<desrt> oh nice
<seb128> well, maybe it was not localed
<desrt> is that new work, or from before?
<seb128> but the region capplet
<desrt> ah
<desrt> lennart said that he'd be willing to accept patches upstream that made my life easier
<seb128> well, we have been looking at replacing language-selector by the region capplet for a while
<seb128> nice
<desrt> so if we need a package install hook or something, probably we can get it
<seb128> excellent
<desrt> so we have a long-term plan to move ubuntu to the upstream one?
<desrt> fwiw, the ibus stuff is starting to get sane by 3.8
<desrt> they realise "oh ya... maybe we actually need per-window keyboard layout after all"
<seb128> they started to add lot of options back, that's good
<seb128> like the "never blank the screen" is back as well
<stgraber> Laney, xnox: right, my plan was to update the Xsession script for ssh-agent, gpg-agent, ... to be no-ops if $UPSTART is set and then have those be upstart jobs that start before gnome-session (currently "start on starting gnome-session" is good but we may have to change that if we ever want to support something other than gnome-session in there)
<desrt> and some of the options are annoyingly changed
<seb128> which we had as a distro patch since GNOME3
<desrt> but in a way, better
<desrt> like, that xkb options window is completely gone
<seb128> desrt, long term we do plan to move to the upstream region panel yes
<desrt> but a lot of the more common choices are moved to a better place
<seb128> we just need to sort out the ibus story, which includes having an indicator written on our side
<seb128> and we need to plug the langpacks somewhere in there
<desrt> i was about to volunteer until you added the part about 'having an indicator written' :)
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> anyway
<seb128> you can try to push larsu to volunteer for that one :p
<desrt> today i'll sort out hostnamed
<desrt> then i'll start looking into locale stuff
<desrt> attente: maybe you're interested as well?
<seb128> great
<desrt> seems like we unify a little bit more with upstream this cycle...
<desrt> are we still planning for u-c-c?
<seb128> desrt, btw, how do you handle the fact that ubuntu-system-services conflicts with systemd-services atm?
<desrt> i don't know
<seb128> k
<desrt> i guess i uninstalled ubuntu-system-services :)
<desrt> did we have a hostname-changer in there before?
<seb128> I've a deb of u-s-s without the systemd stuff dropped
<seb128> no we didn't
<desrt> so that was another g-s-d mechanism?
<seb128> we didn't even have the prettyname stuff
<seb128> no
<seb128> we just didn't have an interface to change hostnames
<seb128> missing feature
<desrt> ahh
<seb128> it's not like it was the most important feature ever ;-)
<thumper> hi seb128, desrt
<desrt> i bet there's just a patch in there
<desrt> that needs to be dropped
<desrt> thumper: hey!
<seb128> thumper, hey
<seb128> thumper, what are you doing up at this time?
<desrt> nice to see you around these parts :)
<thumper> seb128: I'm in atlanta
<seb128> desrt, u-c-c ... yes, planned, after we land GNOME 3.8
<desrt> huh
<thumper> juju sprint
<seb128> thumper, I see ;-)
<desrt> my dream come true and suddenly i am unsatisfied :)
<seb128> lol
<desrt> seb128: i have systemd-services and ubuntu-system-service both installed
<desrt> no conflict here, apparently?
<seb128> desrt, k, so there is a chance that org.freedesktop.hostname1 is claimed by u-s-s
<seb128> that's the case for me
<seb128> according to d-feet
<desrt> neat
<desrt> so we implement the interface
<desrt> but the UI doesn't work
<seb128> well, it works, it gets the hostname
<seb128> we don't implement the edit part
<desrt> ah
<desrt> so we need also a 5th upload then
<desrt> stop having u-s-s do this
<desrt> otherwise it's gonna muck up hostnamed
<seb128> desrt, yeah, let me get that upload, I did hack on that during the London sprint week
<desrt> desktop team ppa gets an early warm-up to the week :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> desrt, btw I might wait for gtk 3.8 to upload the new serie to raring
<desrt> i wonder if there is conflicting policy installed by those two services
<seb128> debian guys pointed that DND is broken with the current version
<desrt> seb128: i had a feeling this might happen
<desrt> that's fine
<seb128> desrt, @conflicting policy, systemd-service Replaces u-s-s
<seb128> desrt, so it overrides its dbus files
<desrt> if it replaces, why do i still have both installed?
<seb128> Replaces means "you can overwrite files"
<desrt> huh
<desrt> til
<seb128> desrt, u-s-s is still needed for a few things
<seb128> like it has a "set system proxy" interface
<desrt> seems weird to be living in a state where one package is replacing files of another, though
<seb128> desrt, right, that's buggy and transitional
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3009976/+listing-archive-extra
<desrt> nice
<seb128> desrt, with that upload they stop conflicting
<desrt> hostnamed is weird
<desrt> or rather, the panel is weird
<xnox> stgraber: Laney: well there is lxde-session starter thing... maybe they all should have a common even they start on and a dummy job that emits "about-to-start-session-starting-thing".....
<xnox> sounds ugly.
<desrt> so i guess we somehow have a different polkit setup than fedora does
<desrt> because on fedora the hostname is changeable as soon as the dialog opens
<desrt> and for ubuntu it's not
<desrt> and it seems that nobody thought to add an unlock button to that dialog incase different people have different policy
<seb128> desrt, could be that we need to update /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<desrt> erm
<desrt> this is somehow totally different in 3.8
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> the new js based polkit
<desrt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=687772
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 687772 in Sharing "Implement the Sharing panel designs" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> the security team is making nightmares over it
<desrt> specifically http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=233431
<seb128> let's make polkit depends on a js interpreter...
<stgraber> xnox: yeah, I started to think about it a bit. Basically have an xsession-init.conf job that's "start on startup", then have this one emit "xsession SESSION=$NAME"
<stgraber> xnox: as a result, gnome-session would then be changed to be "start on xsession SESSION=gnome-session and started dbus"
<seb128> desrt, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/polkit-devel/2012-June/000368.html
<desrt> seb128: i know about this
<seb128> k
<seb128> desrt, well, we didn't do that update yet either
<desrt> we discussed it quite a lot at FOSDEM
<desrt> the RHEL security guys flipped their lid about this as well
<seb128> what was the outcome?
<desrt> seems that it's a change that nobody likes
<desrt> i don't know
<seb128> k
<desrt> pitti knows more about it
<desrt> someone proposed that we may end up getting the old format back alongside the new format, somehow?
<seb128> that's an update I'm not in a hurry to make in any case
<desrt> but also: davidz is no longer with red hat
<desrt> so uh...
<seb128> oh, he's not? didn't know about that
<desrt> ya.  got sucked into the black hole
<pitti> desrt: I don't know much more, just that I don't like it at all either
<pitti> desrt: oh, I wasn't aware of that either -- did he go to the big G?
<desrt> ya
<pitti> seb128: FYI, I updated udisks today, but not gdu yet (as this needs libdvdread in universe)
<seb128> pitti, I saw, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, will make those users, who are afraid about devices not being powered off on eject, happy
<pitti> :)
<seb128> desrt, subscribed you to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1303-consolekit-logind-migration btw
<desrt> oh.  that nightmare :)
 * desrt is starting to notice a theme here
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> stgraber: Yeah, that's basically where I'm at. My upstart skills are crap enough though that I can't make these jobs work; can't get upstart to track the processes right (in the case of im-launch there's a few processes spawned for example)
<desrt> pitti: btw: any plans for having a PID1 systemd drop-in?
<pitti> desrt: not from my side; this is pretty much foundations team area
<stgraber> Laney: right, I'm busy with NM/ofono this morning but I'll poke upstart again this afternoon. 1.7 was now released upstream so I need to get things in shape to land in Ubuntu now.
<ogra_> desrt, just aftter we spent massive work on getting upstart into user session management ?
<ogra_> verz verz unlikely
<ogra_> *very even
<desrt> upstart managing the user session is..... annoying
<ogra_> desrt, how so ?
<ogra_> desrt, systemd managing them is better ?
<desrt> ogra_: it's going to cause us problems going forward
<desrt> like when dbus-in-the-kernel lands
<desrt> will be a systemd-based feature
<ogra_> upstart will learn to cope
<desrt> and, like usual, we will be playing catch-up
<desrt> ogra_: problem is that upstart tends to cope ~2 years after
<desrt> look how long logind is taking, as an example
<ogra_> upstart is far ahead in other areas
<ogra_> you dont really want systemd on a production server for example
<desrt> i don't know of any
<ogra_> afaik not even RH does that yet
<desrt> people keep making hand-wavy arguments around this point, but i don't understand why
<ogra_> because systemd is far from being done as a generic init
<ogra_> there are many cases where it cant cope atrm
<ogra_> and which lennart simply ignores
<desrt> i keep hearing lots of statements like 'many cases'
<ogra_>  /usr on a foreign machine or different disk is a very typical server setup in datacenters
<ogra_> systemd cant handle that
<seb128> desrt, ogra_: let's not have another systemd/upstart argument today
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ stops :) 
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<pitti> ogra_: (also, it's not true)
<desrt> pitti: stop :p
 * pitti STFU, sorry
<ogra_> we'll go all android anyway ... so that discussion is moot :P
<pitti> ah right -- time to dust off my ancient java sk1llz from uni? :-)
<ogra_> hehe
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bah, I deleted my firefox's corruption screenshot from the other day ... if you have one please add it to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1144558
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1144558 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Images corruption in firefox when using "sna"" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> seb128, sure. 1 second
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
 * seb128 is out for some exercice, be back in ~1h
<qengho> Hey guys, it turns out we're moving to Android SurfaceFlinger instead of Wayland.
<qengho> http://soltesza.wordpress.com/2013/03/03/ubuntu-may-switch-to-android-technologies-to-keep-the-linux-desktop-competitive/
<qengho> It's deductions like this that make me scoff at Sherlock Holmes stories. There are so so many places to go wrong.
<desrt> seb128: add a 6th package to your list :)
<desrt> policykit-desktop-privileges needs an update
<desrt> pitti: where is this package maintained?
<pitti> desrt: just apt-get source or UDD
<pitti> no magic
<desrt> huh
<desrt> it's maintained via source package uploads?
<desrt> neat version control system :)
<pitti> desrt: bzr branch ubuntu:policykit-desktop-privileges :)
<pitti> (IOW, UDD)
<desrt> iow? udd?
 * desrt is not hip with the lingo
<pitti> "in other words", "ubuntu distributed development", sorry
<mterry> seb128, FYI: bug 1137907 should keep GTK+ 3.7 in the desktop PPA for now  (we were planning to move that to raring eventually right?)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1137907 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "After pressing my Print Screen button, screen turns white and stays white" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1137907
<larsu> why does ubuntuone-client depend on apport?
<desrt> larsu: to help you uninstall things easier when you setup a new ubuntu system =)
<larsu> desrt: erm, lol?!
 * larsu wants u1, but not apport
<desrt> oh ya.  you love your u1 :)
<ogra_> just disable it in /etc/default/apport
<ogra_> its not like it eats massive amnounts of disk space
<larsu> ogra_: ah, didn't know about that one. Thanks!
<larsu> still, the dependency is a bit weird...
<ogra_> file a bug to downgrade it to a recommends
<larsu> doing so right now :)
<desrt> polkit is smart.
 * desrt is happy
<desrt> seb128: do you mind if i do uploads to desktop team ppa?
<desrt> oh.  he's doing that weird being outside thing
<Laney> you won't be able to - you're not in the ubuntu-desktop team
<desrt> interesting
<desrt> seb128: http://fpaste.org/QK5O/ for when you get back :)
<Laney> yeah, and it's a team that grants upload rights
<Laney> so ... there's A Procedure
<desrt> my Normal Procedure is 'ping seb' :)
 * desrt will keep doing that
<Laney> if you make your own PPA then we can copy from that into the desktop one
<Laney> let me upload that thing now
<desrt> nah... there's no point in that
<desrt> we're using the desktop team PPA to stage this changeset before tossing it in the distro already
<desrt> no need to add yet another layer of indirection
<Laney> ok done
<Laney> I gave it a PPA version
<tkamppeter> I have some questions to the online UDS. Can I participate without G+ account? Or without webcam (audio-only)?
<ogra_> i guess to run a session you need G+
<ogra_> for partitcipating it should work via IRC and audio (guessing here though)
<Laney> there's some thing to get audio out of hangouts?
<ogra_> oh, that i dont know ... but i would expect the old ways to still work
<ogra_> worst case through an analog speaker jack with some volume levelling into the input jack i bet
<ogra_> (to then forward it to icecast)
<qengho> Laney: you could "pacat ... >capture".
<Laney> yes I am aware there are ways
<Laney> someone will need to set this up though
<Laney> so that third parties can listen in on the streams
<ogra_> i would have expected such a setup to be in the default infrastructure though
<Laney> I suspect this is work that hasn't been done
<desrt> Laney: thanks for the upload
<Laney> np
<larsu> pitti: I'm getting undeterministic errors when running my test suite on armhf.  Using dbusmock and pygi, two of your specialties ;)
<pitti> larsu: great timing! five seconds ago I pushed enter on ftpadmin install pygobject-3.7.91.tar.xz :)
<larsu> haha
<larsu> pitti: any clue what could be wrong?  The errors range from endless loops to segvs to "unsupported ancillary data" to "assertion `GI_IS_ARG_INFO (info)' failed"
<pitti> larsu: not really; pygobject's test suite is happy on armhf (it would FTBFS if it wasn't)
<pitti> larsu: so I guess I'd need some reproducer which I could run on the n7
<pitti> or the porter box
<larsu> pitti: I'm running it in that qemu pbuilder thing...
<pitti> ooh
<larsu> pitti: same as the one on jenkins (at least I think so)
<pitti> there are lots of bugs in those; better run it on real iron first to confirm
<larsu> pitti: ah!  Good to know.  /me updates his galaxy nexus
<larsu> thanks
<seb128> re
<seb128> desrt, thanks ... did Laney sponsor it?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> mterry, that's GTK? weird
<seb128> mterry, I plan to keep it in the ppa until 3.8 release, there are dnd issues as well
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<desrt> seb128: looks like we're at 6 uploads now :)
<seb128> desrt, 3 done on the 6 right?
<desrt> yes.  i suppose so.
<desrt> indicator-datetime will be the interesting one
<seb128> shim, ubuntu-system-services, privileges
<desrt> we have to negotiate what you want to do there
<seb128> datetime, g-c-c, g-s-s to do?
<seb128> oh? why?
<desrt> yup
<desrt> well
<desrt> (waiting for LP)
<desrt> https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-datetime/timedated
<desrt> this is what you want to ship
<desrt> but i didn't MR it yet because it doesn't make sense until the g-s-d/g-c-c changes are ready to land
<desrt> i don't want it to autoland/autoupload
<larsu> desrt: feel free to MR if the code is done.  With a note not to merge it yet
<seb128> well, there is no "negotiation", it's just "synchronization"
<larsu> this will get some more eyeballs on the code
<desrt> okay
<desrt> wtf
<desrt> i have to 2fa to MR?
<desrt> arghgghhg
 * desrt looks for his keys
<seb128> desrt, it will be easy to sync g-c-c/g-s-d/indicator for upload once systemd-service is promoted and the shim is in as well
<desrt> okay.  merge proposed
<desrt> seb128: meanwhile, though, i'd like to get the work tested in the desktop team PPA
<desrt> which is what i'm asking about
<desrt> should we just vendor-patch it, or what?
<larsu> yes
<seb128> desrt, I will build/upload the 3 remaining ones
<desrt> ok
<desrt> seb128: i'm negotiating with upstream about the hostname thing
<desrt> since they changed stuff around here for 3.8
<seb128> what is needed to change with your uploads n6?
<desrt> i think the way forward looks like: we remove the entry from the info/details panel
<seb128> oh, ok
<desrt> then it's accessible in the new sharing panel
<desrt> which will (hopefully) get an unlock button
<seb128> great
<desrt> btw: did i mention that polkit is really nice?
<seb128> why is hostname part of sharing?
<desrt> seb128: what is a hostname if not "that thing that other computers call you"?
<desrt> definitely related to sharing imho
<seb128> "the name displayed on the login screen"
<desrt> lol
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> so let's put hostname in lightdm settings :)
<seb128> would be better than in sharing :p
<seb128> it would be somewhat "infos about this computer"
<desrt> which is where it is now
<seb128> right, which makes sense
<seb128> no?
<desrt> the other thing we could do is to make this problem go away entirely
<desrt> we allow admins to change the timezone without authentication
<desrt> why not hostname?
<jbicha_> the sharing panel is designed for a Red Hat system not a Debian one
<desrt> jbicha_: what does that mean?
<jbicha_> desrt: for instance, the design of the ssh section assumes that openssh-server is pre-installed & upstream isn't interested in packagekit integration for installing it; they think distros should include all those pieces
<jbicha> we could probably still get it to work and it definitely is an improvement from how we do things now
<jbicha> mpt isn't a fan of the listbox either
<Sweetshark> seb128, bdrung: trying to debug/fix https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcmis/0.3.1-1ubuntu1/+build/4337070. So far I found: the test crashes with a corrupted stack on raring. Now recompiling on precise to find its a regression.
<Sweetshark> smells like a toolchain f^*&up though ...
<BigWhale> Just reading about Mir. Wow.
 * didrocks waves good evening
<didrocks> Mir opened up, time for rest! :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, stopping looking in direction of chrisccoulson while mentioning toolchain issues
<seb128> ;-)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: ....
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: O^O
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: TOOLCHAIN!
<Sweetshark> seb128: and yes, its a toolchain issue. The package compiles and tests just fine on precise.
<seb128> Sweetshark, try bugging doko ;-)
<chrisccoulson> my ears are burning
<Sweetshark> seb128: well it could also be a dep being broken, but with a stack all messed up Im rather confident its gcc and friends here ...
 * chrisccoulson cuts off ears
<seb128> chrisccoulson, :-(
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
 * Sweetshark writes 'toolchain' on a big piece of paper and walks around waving it like a box ring girl.
 * mlankhorst puts a I heart libreoffice sticker on Sweetshark's back
<seb128> cyphermox, mterry: can one of you review/ack https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/fix-separators/+merge/151330 ?
<seb128> it's one of the blockers for the new gtk landing
<mterry> seb128, OK
<mterry> seb128, do you know if this works fine on 3.6 too?
<seb128> mterry, I think it does
<seb128> larsu, ^
<jbicha> mir? you should name your systemd shim 'sru' then
<Sweetshark> mlankhorsts "I heart libreoffice" soothes Sweetshark and he stops teasing chrisccoulson
<mdeslaur> jbicha: the mir MIR may get a bit confusing :)
<mterry> jbicha, :)  the Mir team insists strongly on the Mir spelling (i.e. a proper noun like the space station), to avoid confusion with things like MIRs
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, which mir team do you subscribe?
<Sweetshark> and that consolekit replacement should be renamed ppa asap.
<jbicha> mterry: oh it's case sensitive? lol
<mterry> jbicha, I didn't name it, I'm not defending it.  Just saying  :)
<sarnold> chrisccoulson: you laugh but I damn near assigned the display server people to handle the next step of Sweetshark's libmspub MIR...
<mdeslaur> hahaha
<chrisccoulson> lol
<jbicha> wouldn't the clear choice have been UDS? Unity Display Server
<Sweetshark> jbicha: true dat
<jbicha> we'll have UDS every day! or something...
<Sweetshark> jbicha: we need virus scanner on linux then though ...
<Sweetshark> jbicha: I dont want to get ubuflu from by display server
<sarnold> you've got to catch it from _something_, might as well be your display server.. :)
<seb128> desrt, still around?
<seb128> desrt, should the indicator changes be enough to get the indicator-datetime's panel to work by itself?
<Chucrute301> canonical killed wayland?
<dobey> no?
<bryce> no.
<xnox> Chucrute301: we didn't use it yet, and are not planning to use it.
<xnox> Chucrute301: wayland can happily continue developing =)
<desrt> seb128: yes.
<desrt> seb128: (sorry -- lunch)
<desrt> seb128: of course, you need systemd-shim as well
<desrt> seb128: and probably also need new g-c-c for the polkit file changes
<larsu> mterry, seb128: I tesed in on 3.6 as well, seems t owork. Would appreciate someone else testing it again though
<mterry> larsu, OK.  Works fine in 3.7 for me, will test in 3.6 in a bit
<jbicha> desrt: I plan to look at it tonight, do we need to install systemd-services too?
<larsu> mterry: thanks :)
<desrt> jbicha: yes.
<desrt> there are 6 things you need to get this working
<desrt> well, 7, including systemd-services -- but 6 "patched" packages you need
<seb128> desrt, back from dinner
<seb128> desrt, ok, I just updated indicator-datetime and I've the lock button in the panel ... there is an auth file in g-c-c?
<desrt> seb128: yes.
<desrt> and our revert-mechanism patch gets rid of it
<seb128> desrt, k, I overlooked that piece, I though g-c-c would be only for the upstream panel
<seb128> desrt, thanks, building that next ;-)
<desrt> i'm using the policy file from the upstream panel
<desrt> we could add our own, i guess
<desrt> but i didn't see the point since it's exactly the same as (for now) we depend on g-c-c for the panel to work anyway
<seb128> I don't see an issue sharing
<desrt> good
<desrt> the reason polkit is awesome:
<desrt> g-c-c installs this policy file that contains no real policy of its own
<desrt> but a metapolicy that "implies" all the necessary systemd policies for everything you would want to do with datetime
<desrt> set ntp, set timezone, set time, etc.
<desrt> (each of which is a different action for systemd)
<desrt> this g-c-c file unifies them so that we can have a single unlock button
<desrt> okay... so far so good
<desrt> but what about in the case that we don't specifically have the unlock button on the meta-policy?  like for selecting the timezone by clicking on it in the indicator?
<desrt> turns out polkit is smart enough to deal with this case
<desrt> it searches not just for the requested permission but any permission that may imply it
<desrt> and notices that, as an admin user, i have this permission enabled
<desrt> -> no dialog
<desrt> total win
<seb128> nice
<desrt> seb128: btw: systemd-shim is going to need a security audit
<seb128> desrt, yeah, anything going through main promotion gets one
<desrt> okay.  good.
<mterry> larsu, set a commit message on the style branch, and you can set it to Approved
<mterry> larsu, I commented that it works for me
<larsu> mterry: will do, thanks a lot
<larsu> mterry: there's another blocker for 3.8: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity/panel-service-menu-style-fix-again/+merge/151329
<larsu> if you are bored ;)
<mterry> hm
<mterry> larsu, ah... I wondered why I had lost highlight-on-hover
<mterry> larsu, still, I'll let cimi do that review
<larsu> mterry: yeah, I guess that makes sense.  I hope he'll get around to it soonish
<seb128> larsu, mterry: I will ping him this week if needed, I didn't ping mterry/cyphermox on this one on purpose, seems like somebody from the unity team should review
<seb128> mterry, thanks for getting the other one sorted ;-)
<seb128> mterry, oh, and thanks for the gtk bug, I hit it the other day while taking a screenshot and ranted about compiz :p
<larsu> seb128: yeah - I figured that mterry was on a roll ;)
<mterry> seb128, :)  it finally annoyed me enough to investigate
<mterry> seb128, where is that update-manager bug you filed?  I was going to work on it
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1145157
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1145157 in update-manager "should use icons in /usr/share/app-install/icons" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> seb128, thanks
<seb128> mterry, thank *you*! ;-)
<desrt> seb128: are you going to push the changed panel to desktop-team ppa despite the problem, or will you wait?
<seb128> desrt, will push anyway
<seb128> the issue is minor enough for that ppa
<desrt> i have a patch.... testing it now, locally
<seb128> limited usecase and easy to workaround
<seb128> desrt, I will do the uploads tomorrow morning
<seb128> so feel free to just email mail the patch
<seb128> I'm about to call it a day
<desrt> k
<desrt> i figured as much
<notgary> Does anyone in here know how to build egg-list-box using jhbuild, and would be willing to give me a hand? I'm trying it myself but am getting this error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5586215/) and don't know what it means.
<jbicha> notgary: install autotools-dev?
<notgary> jbicha, already installed
<desrt> seb128: got the fix now...
<seb128> desrt, k, email still, I'm out of work mode (laptop with IRC running next to TV) ;-)
<desrt> seb128: it's on the same branch
<seb128> k, good, I will git it tomorrow
<desrt> i guess you didn't do the upload after all?
<seb128> desrt, no, I didn't get to g-s-d, will do the set tomorrow morning
<desrt> k
 * desrt selects the overnight delivery option =)
<desrt> seb128: need a patched systemd upload too now :)
 * desrt just added the CanNTP property at charles' request (to implement the insensitivity of the ntp option in the UI)
<charles> \o/
<desrt> charles: it means i need a new patch for you, though.... that comes next.
<desrt> Laney: hey.  still around?
 * desrt could use an upload :)
<desrt> http://fpaste.org/8LOk/ if anyone is still around...
<desrt> seb128: are you sure you don't want to do more work tonight? :)
<seb128> desrt, what do you need? ;-)
<desrt> systemd upload
<desrt> with http://fpaste.org/8LOk/
<seb128> to the ppa or the archive?
<desrt> ppa first please
<desrt> i sent the patch upstream as well and lennart said on IRC that he wants the feature
<desrt> and it will make charles happier to merge my indicator-datetime work
<seb128_> bah, another dsl disconnect
 * desrt was under the impression that DSL in france is awesome
<sarnold> seb128_: < desrt> ppa first please < desrt> i sent the patch upstream as well and lennart said on IRC that he wants the feature < desrt> and it will make charles happier to merge my indicator-datetime work
<charles> desrt: well it's not a showstopper, the regression is minor. But for sure I appreciate you cooking up the revised patch, it's better to avoid the regression
<desrt> charles: patching indicator-datetime now...
<desrt> then i'm done for the day
<desrt> since we're up to _8_ modified packages needing to land for this change
<charles> the only other issue I had with your patch isn't the patch's fault at all... it's i-datetime's lack of test coverage. Even if you were adding  timedated tests, there are no previous ntp tests for you to modify :(
<charles> that's one thing I'm going to try & pick up during the i-datetime GMenuification
<desrt> cool.  thanks :)
<seb128__> desrt, sorry, got disconnected again ... cool what?
<desrt> seb128__: charles said he will add some testcases to i-datetime when he does GMenuModelification
<seb128__> oh, nice
<seb128> desrt, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3010579/+listing-archive-extra
<charles> seb128: > the only other issue I had with your patch isn't the patch's fault at all... it's i-datetime's lack of test coverage. Even if you were adding timedated tests, there are no previous ntp tests for you to modify :(
<desrt> seb128: nice!
<seb128> charles, the indicators stack could do with some extra testing indeed
 * desrt tests his CanNTP changes
<charles> seb128: > that's one thing I'm going to try & pick up during the i-datetime GMenuification
<charles> :)
<desrt> charles: any idea what's up with this?
<desrt>  /usr/bin/ld.bfd.real: libgtest.a(gtest-all.o): undefined reference to symbol 'pthread_key_delete@@GLIBC_2.2.5'
<desrt> this happens whenever i try to build the i-datetime package -- i end up having to disable the tests :p
<charles> desrt: alesage was experiencing that earlier today with a handful of indicators, too
<charles> desrt: my first guess is one of the .pc files changed s.t. -lpthread isn't in LDFLAGS anymore?
<alesage> cyphermox is working on a fix, bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1126362
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1126362 in indicator-session "Jenkins build failure on gtest "undefined reference to symbol 'pthread_key_delete@@GLIBC_2.2.5'"" [Critical,New]
<alesage> desrt ^^
<cyphermox> aye
<charles> I was kind of surprised it's in glib's pc's .priv ldflags but not in the public one
<charles> *ones
<cyphermox> unrelated to glib
<desrt> charles: that makes a lot of sense...
<jbicha> desrt: you're learning packaging?
<cyphermox> charles: alesage: it should be in raring-proposed now, so it will be able to build successfully tonight
<desrt> if you use the pthread API directly then you _must_ explicitly link to -lpthread
<desrt> instead of relying on another library to pull it in
<desrt> jbicha: no... not really
<cyphermox> desrt: pull xorg-gtest from raring-proposed
<desrt> seb128: have a new systemd-shim to upload as well :)
<desrt> http://people.gnome.org/~ryanl/systemd-shim-0.0.tar.xz again
<desrt> charles: i pushed the CanNTP patch to the same branch again if you want to re-review
<charles> desrt, will do
<seb128> desrt, k
 * desrt is gonna head out early.  thanks very much for all the uploading/reviewing :)
<charles> desrt, did you mean to add that second call to toggle_ntp?
<charles> desrt, it looks like the one on line 261 is a copy-paste side effect
<charles> ah, you've headed out early & I'm talking to an idling account. I'll ask in the MP instead...
<mterry> attente, sorry to keep harping on UBUNTU_MENUPROXY, but an empty UBUNTU_MENUPROXY should be treated as disabled too.   (in appmenu-gtk world, it is normally defined to "libappmenu.so", so anything that isn't that exact string had the effect of disabling the menu code
<attente> mterry: i just spent today realizing that the gtk 2 and 3 which are in the desktop ppa still have the menu proxy patch applied
<mterry> attente, are we currently running both then?   :)
<attente> apparently so :(
<attente> anyways, i did a fix to look for UBUNTU_MENUPROXY instead of NO_UNITY_GTK_MODULE
<attente> i'm not sure when it will get into the ppa
<attente> by empty i assume you mean "" and not NULL
<attente> on NULL UBUNTU_MENUPROXY, we'll treat it as if UBUNTU_MENUPROXY is set to something non-empty
<attente> let me just fix this now
<mterry> attente, right, sorry.  NULL should probably be the normal case of enabled.   But if someone is going to the trouble of defining it to "", they likely want it off
<desrt> charles: okay.  fixed.
<mterry> attente, by "we'll treat it as if UBUNTU_MENUPROXY is set to something non-empty", I understand you (and the code) to mean, "we'll treat it as a request to enable the menu proxy"
<desrt> really leaving now :)
<mterry> attente, that is, I just want you to add a check for "" in your is_true function
<attente> mterry: sorry, yes, exactly
<mterry> attente, I like the variety of ways you allow people to say "no please".  You should add some translations in there too  ;)
<attente> mterry: was considering adding "awhellnaw" :)
<mterry> :)
<chrisccoulson> ah, gdb, stop screwing with me
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-05
<rickspencer3> RAOF, bryce, jasoncwarner_ I just did a dist-upgrade, reboot, and got some odd results
<rickspencer3> specifically a dialog with entries such as ...
<rickspencer3> none of the selected modes were compatible with the possible modes:
<rickspencer3> Trying modes for CRTC 63
<rickspencer3> CRTC 63: trying mode 1680x1050@60Hz with output at 1680x945@60Hz (pass 0)
<rickspencer3> CRTC 63: trying mode 1280x1024@75Hz with output at 1680x945@60Hz (pass 0)
<rickspencer3> CRTC 63: trying mode 1280x1024@60Hz with output at 1680x945@60Hz (pass 0)
<rickspencer3> CRTC 63: trying mode 1152x864@75Hz with output at 1680x945@60Hz (pass 0)
<rickspencer3> CRTC 63: trying mode 1024x768@75Hz with output at 1680x945@60Hz (pass 0)
<rickspencer3> CRTC 63: trying mode 1024x768@60Hz with output at 1680x945@60Hz (pass 0)
<rickspencer3> etc...
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<bryce> rickspencer3, got a screenshot of that?
<rickspencer3> bryce, yah
<rickspencer3> hold on
<rickspencer3> http://ubuntuone.com/4NrVvia6dF1BSjHJ08pyxG
<rickspencer3> bryce, ^
<bryce> "Could not locate object"
<rickspencer3> bryce, try again, it wasn't done syncing
<bryce> ok there we go
<bryce> hum, mysterious.  Can you look at your processes and see what process owns that dialog?
<rickspencer3> bryce, er, I closed it
<bryce> ah
<rickspencer3> I can restart and try it again
 * bryce googles
<rickspencer3> bryce, for some reason I seem to recall I used to get 1900 pixels across
<bryce> rickspencer3, my guess is that it belongs to gnome-settings-daemon
<rickspencer3> but now get 1680
<rickspencer3> hmmmm
<bryce> rickspencer3, as a test, you could move aside ~/.config/monitors.xml and relogin and see if the dialog goes away
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> bryce give me 5 mimnutes?
<bryce> sure
<rickspencer3> I'm getting pinged on another channel :/
 * bryce grabs new coffee
<rickspencer3> hi bryce
<bryce> rickspencer3, hi
<rickspencer3> bryce, I moved that config file out of the way
<rickspencer3> rebooted
<rickspencer3> and no dialog
 * bryce nods
<bryce> rickspencer3, silly gnome
<rickspencer3> my feeling that I got gypped out of some screen resolution seems like a fantasy, though
<rickspencer3> since my windows seem to be the correct size
<rickspencer3> ish
<bryce> rickspencer3, just a stale monitor.xml file apparently
<rickspencer3> bryce, how does that happen? part of the dist-upgrade? should we not fix that?
<bryce> rickspencer3, no idea; maybe seb128 knows a bug report on it
<bryce> rickspencer3, if you want to shoot me all your files I can investigate in more depth.
<bryce> rickspencer3, dmesg, xrandr, monitors.xml, Xorg.0.log, xorg.conf
<rickspencer3> bryce, if I ubuntu-bug xorg will you get the files you need?
<bryce> rickspencer3, yep
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> I'll subscribe you when it's donw
<rickspencer3> done, even
<bryce> rickspencer3, you're on -intel right?
<rickspencer3> bryce, correct
<rickspencer3> i965, iirc
<bryce> rickspencer3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1138315
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1138315 in gnome-settings-daemon "Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors" [Low,New]
<rickspencer3> bryce
<rickspencer3> urk, I already logged this bug
<bryce> no prob, I can just dupe
<bryce> sometimes helpful to have the extra sets of log files
<rickspencer3> bryce, bug #1145689
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1145689 in xorg (Ubuntu) "error dialog due to problems monitors.xml file after dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1145689
<rickspencer3> thanks bryce
<bryce> rickspencer3, looks like seb's already aware of the bug
<rickspencer3> ack
<bryce> rickspencer3, oh, also if you still have the monitors.xml can you tack that onto the bug?
<rickspencer3> yes
<rickspencer3> bryce, done
<bryce> rickspencer3, perfect.
<rickspencer3> thanks bryce
<rickspencer3> ttyt!
<bryce> rickspencer3, so looking at all the logs, everything looks kosher on the X end of things.  I see this is a little hybrid dell box.  By chance have you had it plugged into a different monitor or projector recently?
<rickspencer3> hi bryce
<rickspencer3> nope, have not changed monitors
<bryce> intriguing
 * bryce studies further
<rickspencer3> hey bryce I need to step away
<rickspencer3> will be back tomorrow for UDS
<bryce> rickspencer3, ok cya
<bryce> rickspencer3, I'll probably leave the bug to seb128, but will poke through stuff and see if I can find out what caused this
 * Samoorai rebooting entire virtual network aka host reboot.. bbiab (3 vms, 1 host all GRRRR!)
<desrt> what's the deal with the i386 builders?
<desrt> uploaded 14 hours ago and still waiting?
<Sarvatt> desrt: welcome to the world of PPAs, where firefox/chromium dailies screw up the world :)
<Sarvatt> except this time it looks like private jobs of some sort that are doing it..
<RAOF> How many .au folk are going to be showing up for UDS.
<RAOF> ?
<mlankhorst> g'day mate
<duflu> RAOF: Unlikely. It's 10pm - 4am. I just got over jet lag from the sprint :P
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> I might make it for the last session, at 6am
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<mlankhorst> I like how lightning talks are still planned in, it's not the same!
<didrocks> hey duflu
<dpm> morning all
<didrocks> hey dpm
<dpm> morning didrocks
<chrisccoulson> good morning
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> oh, today is going to be fun
<chrisccoulson> i have a sad panda this morning
<chrisccoulson> it's locked up twice already :/
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks
<Laney> hey
 * Laney shivers
<Laney> cold this morning
<chrisccoulson> i've not looked outside
<didrocks> hey Laney
 * chrisccoulson has the curtains closed
<Laney> fog
<Laney> greyness - you know, the usual
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> how goes?
<didrocks> good, thanks. yourself?
<Laney> can't complain
<Laney> hoping the bike shop will call me today to tell me my new bike is ready to test ride ;-)
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks chrisccoulson Laney, how are you?
<Laney> catching up on my daily -devel backlog :P
<seb128> I did some shuffling on the UDS schedule, please check and let me know if there is any conflict or missing session
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<seb128> didrocks, lut ;-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128 et didrocks, comment allez-vous?
<pitti> hey laney
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, et toi?
<didrocks> pitti: super que tu ais commenté comment générer la documentation pygi sur g+ :)
<pitti> didrocks: je suis trés hereux que le printemps est arrivé!
<pitti> I already forgot what the sun looked like
<didrocks> pitti: ah? le printemps était là hier (16°C, soleil). Aujourd'hui, il est un peu moins présent… :(
<pitti> il fait encore froid, mais il fait beau
<pitti> didrocks: s/g+/blog/ :)
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, I got reminded by the side-thread on u-devel@ about developer APIs
<didrocks> pitti: trop de sources d'informations :)
<pitti> didrocks: en effet..
<seb128> pitti, salut, ca va bien, et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, ici il fait beau mais ils ont prévu le retour des nuages demain :-(
<pitti> seb128: je suis curieux comment UDS va foctionner aujourd'hui :)
<seb128> pitti, j'espère que ca va bien marcher
<seb128> pitti, hum, do you know about bugs with your recent pygobject update?
<seb128> gi/overrides/__init__.py", line 35, in __setitem__
<seb128>     raise KeyError('You have tried to modify the registry outside of the overrides module.  This is not allowed')
<pitti> seb128: not yet; I had it blocked from propagation until all teh autopkgtests ran
<seb128> (gedit:16285): libpeas-WARNING **: Error loading plugin 'codecomment'
<seb128> pitti, gedit does that to me today
<pitti> hm, which plugin do I need for this?
<seb128> codecomment I guess :p
<seb128> gedit-plugins: /usr/lib/gedit/plugins/codecomment.py
<Laney> pitti: did you ask for it to be unblocked?
<pitti> Laney: yes, infinity did that
<Laney> ah, yeah
<Laney> just wondering if it was on request
<pitti> seb128: ah, can reproduce
<seb128> pitti, great
<seb128> pitti, want a bug report?
<pitti> yes, please
<seb128> pitti, bugzilla or launchpad?
<pitti> seb128: as you wish; perhaps LP, I'll forward it then
<pitti> ah, I think I know what's wrong
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygobject/+bug/1146567
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1146567 in pygobject "gedit's "codecomment" raises a KeyError since the recent update" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, merci à toi ! ;-)
<pitti> seb128: je suis desolé, je vais le corriger maintenant
<seb128> pitti, pas de soucis, merci ;-)
<ara> seb128, ping
<seb128> ara, hey
<seb128> ara, how are you?
<ara> seb128, good, thanks! yourself?
<ara> I guess busy busy :)
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<ara> is there any free slots in the client track for this: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/checkbox/+spec/client-1303-new-checkbox-core-plainbox
<seb128> yeah, always busy, especially this week with UDS ;-)
<ara> it is a tool both used in the client and the server, so, technically, it could fit both
<ara> maybe in that case is better suited for foundations?
<seb128> ara, I can put it in the foundations slot today at 16utc or 18:15 utc
<seb128> ara, which one do you prefer?
<ara> 16utc would be best, thanks!
<seb128> ara, yw
<seb128> ara, hum, is there any way you could move that blueprint to "ubuntu"?
<ara> seb128, we could try. is that important?
<seb128> ara, it's against the checkbox product
<seb128> ara, the scheduler doesn't list it since it's not an ubuntu spec
<seb128> ara, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/checkbox/+spec/client-1303-new-checkbox-core-plainbox/+retarget
<seb128> ara, that url should allow you to do it
<ara> seb128, done, thanks!
<seb128> ara, thanks you!
<seb128> ara, ok, you are on schedule, foundations 1 - 16:00: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/2013-03-05/display
<ara> seb128, great, thanks a lot!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<hema> Hi people.
<Guest60788> I am an old user of Ubuntu desktop.
<Guest60788> thougt of using ubuntu 12 now.
<Guest60788> has canonical stopped shipping the CD's ?
<maxb> yes
<Guest60788> oh :( sad of that.
<Guest60788> the only way is to download?
<maxb> Unless you find some local unofficial distributor, I believe so
<Guest60788> uh... okay...
<Guest60788> thanks Max..
<pitti> seb128: fixed pygobject uploaded
<seb128> pitti, danke
<Sweetshark> so, libcmis breaks horribly on its tests on armhf when compiled with gcc-4.7, so I just tried to make it build on gcc 4.6, which works except that I cant use that as 4.6 is in universe by now and I need libcmis is main. Whats the proper way to proceed?
<Sweetshark> can I only file a bug and wait for gcc to get its act together?
<Sweetshark> seb128: ^^
<seb128> Sweetshark, open a bug, against gcc-4.7, with the details
<seb128> then ping doko, promise him some free beers if needed
<seb128> or just build-depends on gcc-4.6, wait for that to show in component mismatch and doko will probably find you :p
<Sweetshark> hmm, no doko on IRC ...
<czajkowski> perhaps if you break something he'll appear
<czajkowski> kinda like beetlejuice
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<desrt> good morning hackers
<didrocks> hey desrt
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.7/+bug/1146903 count?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1146903 in gcc-4.7 "gcc-4.7 causes libcmis FTBFS on armhf, regression against 4.6" [Undecided,New]
 * Sweetshark waves at desrt.
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: as long as you dont break LP today I'm all happy
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: ah, we (libreoffice) decided to break lp no more than once a week to give it some time for rest and regroup ...
<czajkowski> if you wake wgrant up, be it on your head :)
<desrt> seb128: lots of packages!
<desrt> seb128: too bad the builders are so slow lately :(
<desrt> seb128: good morning, btw :)
<seb128> desrt, hey, yeah, I noticed some builder backlog recently as well
<desrt> seb128: i checked last night after coming back home and before sleeping.... some jobs you submitted were still waiting after 14 hours
<desrt> i386 seems particularly bad
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/builders
<seb128> 28 builders working for i386
<Sweetshark> sounds like I should throw some libreoffice over the fence.
<seb128> not sure how many we had yesterday
<seb128> but it seems like it's catching up
<desrt> Sweetshark: step away from the button, son
<didrocks> yeah, unity delay wasn't that bad this morning
<Sweetshark> maybe just sticking to the lets-bury-the-builders-for-feature-freeze tradition ?
<didrocks> finished late, but was ok
<desrt> seb128: so there are 7 packages here
<desrt> there was supposed to be 8
<desrt> but i can't remember what the 8th one was :)
<seb128> which one is missing?
 * desrt counted them out to larsu last night...
<desrt> larsu: systemd-shim, systemd, g-s-d, g-c-c, indicator-datetime, polkit-policies, ubuntu-system-service
<desrt> what is missing?
<BigWhale> There's now link from uds.ubuntu.com  to http://summit.ubuntu.com ...
<czajkowski> seb128: which buildds are cauing you pain ?
<desrt> oh well.  maybe i counted wrong
<desrt> happy UDS, everyone!
<didrocks> happy UDS desrt :)
<mlankhorst> the audio compression hurts :(
<BigWhale> one benefit of online sessions ... I can drink beer/cider _during_ the sessions!
<desrt> BigWhale: you'll find straight gin to be more effective for some sessions
<desrt> default web browser selection, for example
<BigWhale> yeah for Xorg/Mir session
<BigWhale> :D
<jcastro> seb128: wow, he pronounced your name right! I can't do that.
<jcastro> (plenary)
<seb128> jcastro, no he didn't :p
<seb128> jcastro, you don't pronounce the "r" :p
<jcastro> oh, well it sounded way better than when I try it
<kenvandine> there's a plenary?
<didrocks> kenvandine: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21601/introduction/
<didrocks> have you click on the link in the schedule? :p
<didrocks> no mterry has well, skipping plenary! :)
<didrocks> as*
<desrt> charles: hey.  this pthread linking issue is causing jenkins to reject my branch
<desrt> plz fix :)
<kenvandine> i didn't see that anywhere...
<didrocks> etherpad seems to not really scale, isn't it?
<popey> \o/ gobby
<ogra_> back to gobby !
<ogra_> hah
<didrocks> :)
<popey> i logged into gobby.ubuntu.com the other day, didn't realise it was still up
<attente> seb128: can you take a look at these when convenient? https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/gtk/no-menu-proxy/+merge/151568 and https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/gtk/gtk2-no-menu-proxy/+merge/151619
<attente> it seemed like the desktop-ppa's gtks still had the menu proxy patch
<seb128> attente, hey, will do, but maybe not today, we have UDS today (started half an hour ago)
<seb128> attente, hey, we had those patches in the ppa, but those version got deprecated by new uploads to raring
<seb128> like indicator-appmenu got a landing with the hud splitted
<attente> seb128: ah.. no wonder
<didrocks> am I the only one to see a red bar progressing where we have the duration on youtube normally?
<seb128> we need to rebase on that
<cyphermox> didrocks: mine just says En direct, no red bar progress (it's at the end)
<seb128> didrocks, I see a red bar but not progressing
<attente> didrocks: i see the red bar
<didrocks> seb128: it was at the beginning at the start of the show
 * didrocks wonders what will happen when (soon), the red bar will reach the end
<cyphermox> haha
<cyphermox> perhaps there is some buffering and you can pause, skip ahead, etc?
<cyphermox> ie. maube you're not watching direct right now?
<didrocks> maybe, I just hope this won't cut at some point
<seb128> attente, can you rebase you indicator-appmenu branch on the current trunk? will make easier to get updates in the ppa again
<seb128> attente, I will try to get back the gtk patches back in there this week as well
<cyphermox> attente: lp:indicator-appmenu, I'll review as seen as I see a merge request
<cyphermox> argh, I can't type today
<attente> seb128, cyphermox sure
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> attente, how is the testing work going? things will be easier once we can land the new source in the archive
<attente> seb128: i only managed to write a few tests combining autopilot and atspi, i got a bit blocked because one of the tests is strangely failing
<alesage> attente, the autopilot tests?
<seb128> didrocks, cyphermox: how much testing for the new menus do you require for the thing to land?
<attente> alesage, yes
<cyphermox> seb128: attente: tests included in the merge for new stuff, tests passing
<didrocks> seb128: I would say that we get basic coverage: ensuring the menu is exported, opening a menu, acting on something, ensuring it's act
<attente> alesage: for one of the tests, the behaviour differs when i do it manually vs using autopilot
<cyphermox> I mean, all the autopilot stuff, to go along with any new tests to verify the new functionality
<seb128> cyphermox, didrocks: thanks
<attente> cyphermox: thanks
<alesage> attente, is this in the unity-gtk-module trunk?
<attente> alesage: yes
<alesage> attente ok
<attente> alesage, the failing test is the tests.GeditTestCase.test_file_new, but i commented out the assertions that cause it to fail
<alesage> attente ok I'll have a look
<attente> thanks
<highvoltage> jbicha: heya! what's the gdm fallback session? it's unrelated to the gnome-fallback-session, right?
<highvoltage> ah craperola
<desrt> attente: hey.  why didn't you land the indicator-appmenu changes yet?
<desrt> the PPA version of the package keeps falling behind...
<attente> desrt: working on it...
<desrt> attente: looks like your merge proposal includes a copy of hudmenumodelcollector.c ?
<attente> desrt: yes
<desrt> is that on purpose?
<attente> i'm not really following what you mean...
<desrt> the diff at the bottom of the page here: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/indicator-appmenu/indicator-appmenu/+merge/143531
<desrt> vs. current trunk it adds back a copy of hudmenumodelcollector.c
<desrt> i think that's probably a mistake
<desrt> i think your branch ended up on both sides of the hud-removal work...
<desrt> i'd almost just start over again.... something has gone very badly here
<attente> yeah... you're right
<attente> i did the merge and it kept the old file
<desrt> just take the good parts of the diff (ie: the actual work, plus the tests) and start over
<desrt> push a new branch and merge-request it
<desrt> bzr has made a complete mess of this branch... i fear to imagine what might happen if you tried to merge this into trunk at this point
<attente> sure, thanks desrt
<larsu> attente: push it into the same merge request though, with `bzr push --overwrite`
<desrt> seb128: maybe we could get an updated gtk3.7 in the PPA dropping the menu proxy patch?
<desrt> seb128: or please add me to the desktop team :)
<highvoltage> jbicha: hey :)
<jbicha> highvoltage: aloha
<seb128> desrt, I plan to get the gtk2/gtk3/indicator-appmenu updated in the ppa again soon, I was waiting on the indicator-appmenu patch to be rebased and for the new gtk to be out
<seb128> bonus point if jbicha updates gtk2 first in raring
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> last time he overwrote my ppa version the new day by uploading the new version, rebased on debian, in raring
<jbicha> seb128: I saw there was another gtk2 update ;)
<seb128> jbicha, right, want to do it? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: can you add me to desktop team?
<seb128> desrt, no
<desrt> ok
<seb128> desrt, that team gives upload rights for GNOME to the archive
<seb128> desrt, it needs +1 from 3 members and official ack from the DBM
<seb128> desrt, maybe you can use your ppa? I can do ppa copies from launchpad so it would be easier to move them to the desktop ppa from yours
<jbicha> seb128: not this time, I'm a bit busy this week & I don't need it for gnome-themes-standard like happened last time
<seb128> like it would be one click to copy your ppa over
<desrt> seb128: i don't really have anything specific i want to do right now if you have a plan for gtk...
<seb128> jbicha, ok
<desrt> i just wanted to stop bothering you in the future
<seb128> desrt, if you are interested in packaging and do enough you can join the team, but I doubt that's the case
<seb128> desrt, just use your ppa and ping me for copies
<desrt> k
<seb128> copy is a click away
<didrocks> seb128: well, copy after looking over a *verrrryyyyy* long list of ppa owners :)
<seb128> Laney, how was the rolling release session? any outcome?
<didrocks> yeah, I followed the end as well, but I don't see any outcome :)
<seb128> didrocks, right, still better than doing the packaging and upload :p
<Laney> There was a reasonable level of support for keeping Raring but no decision
<Laney> based on the fact that this is what was planned for
<didrocks> seb128: if you compare lazyness-wise, right ;)
<seb128> Laney, with Canonical resources allocated for security and SRUs?
<Laney> the OEM (System 76) were pretty against that as a lot of their users like to get new stuff
<Laney> seb128: possibly, yeah
<seb128> k
<seb128> interesting
<Laney> as in planning properly to do this rolilng thing afterwards
 * seb128 hates doing SRUs for nonLTS versions
 * seb128 wants to stop that
<seb128> I got fed up with quantal SRUs, that's eating days and a good part doesn't get verified at the end
<seb128> well I guess we could find a middle ground and we low on SRUs
<seb128> just do the security work
<Laney> right
<Laney> It's more of a doing what we promised to do and what people (including some OEMs apparently) have based their time/business on
<Laney> even if it's not working we need to give the right amount of time for people to adjust
<seb128> I'm fine doing a release, as long as it's not a maintenance time sink
<seb128> but well, we never gave garanties on the number of SRUs we do
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> we didn't do the whole gnome point release for Quantal for example
<Laney> so there's already some precedent there
<seb128> right
<seb128> we tend to not do it in nonLTS cycles for a while
<seb128> we don't have the resources for it
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> we'll see
<Laney> seb128: can you CC me if you email people about the maliit stuff?
<Laney> AFAIK the patches went upstream
<seb128> Laney, ok, will do, thanks
<Laney> as in murray pushed them all so there's no fork any more
<Laney> well, once they release
<seb128> Laney, what about the UI? nemo was it?
<Laney> I think they use nemo currently but the target is the maliit keyboard
<Laney> nemo is the N9 one
<Laney> http://www.murrayc.com/permalink/2013/03/04/maliit-keyboard-improvements/
<seb128> ok
<seb128> is any of those qt5?
<Laney> yeah nemo is
<Laney> err, they both are*
<seb128> ok
<Laney> in trunk, not raring AFAIK
<seb128> Laney, I see, thanks for the blogpost link and the details ;)
<Laney> np
<Laney> http://lists.maliit.org/pipermail/maliit-announce-maliit.org/2013-February/000026.html "Our main focus will be the master branch where we will drop support for Qt 4 and only focus on Qt 5 quite soon. This branch is intended for anybody who wants or needs to keep using Maliit with Qt 4. "
<kenvandine> seb128, qml-friends is in sourceNEW... when you get a chance for a review :)
<seb128> kenvandine, will do after end of UDS and dinner ;-)
<seb128> or tomorrow morning
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> did you see the video i posted?
<kenvandine> i got some more time for hacking last night :)
<kenvandine> it's no longer desktop friendly though... we need tedg to fix hud 2.0 :)
<didrocks> and tedg is in fix mode! :)
<mterry> Guh, just had to reboot to fix my camera.
<didrocks> mterry: you didn't want to show that you are in night suits, admit it! :)
<didrocks> mterry: more seriously, had exactly the same issue yesterday
<mterry> "night suits"  Had to look that up
<didrocks> mterry: what's the term btw?
<didrocks> mterry: pyjama, really?
<mterry> didrocks, sleepwear too
<didrocks> interesting
<mterry> didrocks, I like night suits though
<didrocks> mterry: well, I tried to use some tentative descriptive words :)
<mterry> didrocks, I'll try to get it to catch on over here
<didrocks> \o/
<robru> didrocks, mterry : http://tiwibzone.tiwib.netdna-cdn.com/images/suit-pajamas.jpg
<attente> lol
<didrocks> robru: what I'm wearing everynights
<didrocks> :)
<mterry> :)
<mterry> seb128, my overlay scrollbar seems a bit wonky in rhythmbox with desktop-ppa.  is that something others are seeing?
<mterry> specifically in the library list of songs
<seb128> mterry, nobody mentioned it yet, but nobody mentioned the theme bugs or the screenshot issue so I guess very few people use the ppa
 * didrocks waves good evening
<mterry> robert_ancell, didn't you have some lightdm fixes you were going to make and then a release?
<robert_ancell> mterry, test fixes, but that doesn't need to block the release
<robert_ancell> mterry, is there something that needs a release now?
<mterry> robert_ancell, not really.  Just remembered that the qt5 bindings hadn't hit raring, but nothing needs them quite yet
<robert_ancell> mterry, ok
<robert_ancell> mterry, I'm busy at the moment but I'll try and make a release
<mterry> robert_ancell, no rush
<desrt> charles: >:|
<desrt> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/133069884/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.indicator-datetime_12.10.3daily13.02.06-0ubuntu2~build1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-06
<pitti> Good morning
<BigWhale> @#$#@!!! Morning.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> BigWhale: what's up? :-)
<didrocks> salut pitti, ça va?
<pitti> ça va bien! et toi?
 * pitti was watching you live yesterday
<didrocks> ça va, ça va :)
<pitti> UbunTv!
<didrocks> pitti: oh, which session? :)
<pitti> integrating the phablet apps into ubuntu
<highvoltage> bonjour á tous
<didrocks> ah ok :-)
<didrocks> bonjour highvoltage ;)
<pitti> bonjour highvoltage, comment vas-tu?
<highvoltage> bien merci et toi?
<didrocks> pitti: I find it a little bit difficult to lead a session, with all the tabs opened + the hangout window
<didrocks> I guess it's a question of habit
<pitti> yeah
<pitti> following a session with video, irc, and etherpad works rather well I find
<BigWhale> pitti, I'm up, that's what .. :/ six hours of sleep in two days and today will be the same and I have to make a new release of Kazam so it will get uploaded to Raring.
<didrocks> but I found it way more tiring than leading a session at a non virtual UDS
<didrocks> right
<pitti> but not when having an "active" hangout
<didrocks> exactly
<didrocks> not sure what can be done for that though
<pitti> BigWhale: trying sleep compression?
<pitti> didrocks: not sure either, maybe hangout on the tablet/netbook/second screen?
<pitti> with a bigger monitor, having two windows side by side ought to work, too
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I think that's a viable option
<pitti> that gets quite crammed with my 1280 pixels, though
<BigWhale> Two people should lead the sessions. One taking care of video and the other of IRC. And the second person would then pass the info from irc to the first person
<BigWhale> it's hard to keep track of all the people chatting in irc
<didrocks> BigWhale: yeah, that doesn't fix the "issue" with sessions where you have a ton of tabs
<pitti> yeah, we need some kind of moderation there
 * RAOF will get to see this in action when there's a vUDS that doesn't go from 1am to 6am.
<didrocks> but agree that someone modering IRC is a first step :)
<didrocks> moderating*
<BigWhale> pitti, I'll just stuff myself with energy drinks and green smoothies :>
<didrocks> BigWhale: green smoothies, what do you put in it? :)
<BigWhale> didrocks, lots of stuff that tastes awful and that really wakes you up! ;>
<didrocks> :)
<BigWhale> everything from cabbage to broccoli
<BigWhale> lettuce
<BigWhale> mint ... and few more stuff that I'd have to google their English names  :)
<didrocks> interesting, I drinked a lot of smoothies in Ireland, but never such ones :)
<didrocks> ahah
<mlankhorst> RAOF: not missing much
<BigWhale> rolling release session was quite good, but inconclusive :)
<BigWhale> ah well, have to run to the office.
<BigWhale> later :)
<czajkowski> morning folks
<didrocks> hey czajkowski
<seb128> hey desktopers
<Sweetsha1k> seb128: ho
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, how are you?
<Sweetshark> Mostly fine, except from the "arrgh fuuu LibreOffice on raring ate my data" mail from jono in the morning.
<seb128> oh, it did?
<Sweetshark> seb128: we should update away from that beta ASAP. 4.0.1 final is going to be released ... *cough* soon, so we should update along with that.
<Sweetshark> I have a 4.0.1~rc2 at https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-nattytest2 to be copied over to the ppa when its done.
<seb128> is there any other blocker since you fixed the libcmis issue?
<Sweetshark> rc2 is expected to be final.
<Sweetshark> no other blockers except DMB review ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, great, let's hope bdrung has time to review/sponsor it ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: I see no trouble there, bdrung was very quick with the libcmis thing.
<seb128> excellent
<seb128> pitti, hey, I saw you assigned you the gvfs bug, do you plan to do the update as well? ;-)
<Laney> howdy
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<Laney> good, but tired! We went to a comedy show last night which started/finished quite late
<Laney> how about you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> I was too exhausted after vUDS to go anywhere though :p
<Laney> yeah I'd have rather it was another day but we already booked it
<seb128> I hope the show was good at least ;-)
<Laney> yep :)
 * seb128 uninstall a stack of kernels and gets back 1GB of disk space
 * chrisccoulson should try that
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5589957/ !!!!!!!
<seb128> Laney, see!
<seb128> Laney, do you have a magical command or did you list them by hand? (I do list by hand)
<seb128> using autoremove doesn't clean those for me
<Laney> oh, that was just autoremove
<didrocks> autoremove clearly does for me :)
<didrocks> just cleaned 2.7 GB, I kept the old kernels for a long time due to the network issue
<chrisccoulson> autoremove freed up nearly 1GB here, but it left most old kernels
<chrisccoulson> i guess i'll clean those manually
<Laney> perhaps it only notices ones which were installed after that feature got added
<chrisccoulson> i've got 3.0 kernels installed here. how old are those?
<Laney> oneiric ish
<chrisccoulson> nice, another 3GB
<chrisccoulson> quick, fill the space with another chromium build!
<czajkowski> how to make chrisccoulson - free him up space
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, i literally fight over tens of MB here, so a few GB is quite welcome
 * chrisccoulson wishes for a bigger SSD
<seb128> same here
<seb128> 80G ssd is short
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i struggle with 120GB!
<chrisccoulson> which reminds me. i'm sure that i'm due a laptop refresh ;)
<czajkowski> yeah I'm thinking of investing in a desktop and throwing a lot of storage at it, having to do testing in Vms is driving me insane
<czajkowski> I love this laptop but it's not built for testing
<czajkowski> it does test my patience from time to time
<czajkowski> or lack of...
<Laney> do you have an SSD?
<Laney> made such an amazing difference when I upgraded just that one thing on my laptop
<seb128> yeah, same here
<seb128> I wonder if I should format it though
<seb128> https://plus.google.com/u/0/107564545827215425270/posts/V3UH5SUXJcT
<chrisccoulson> i've got 4.5GB of free space now \o/
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: I have a build tree that would just fit in there nicely ....
<Sweetshark> bdrung: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/libreoffice4/ <- 4.0.1 proposal btw ...
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, you can get a build tree in 4.5GB? lucky you ;)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: a developer build, not a release build.
<chrisccoulson> ah :)
<marga> Hi.  I've created a custom indicator.  To find out about the available icons, I used the icon library browser.  But now I'm finding out that they don't look the same in unity and cinnamon
<seb128> marga, right, cinnamon uses a different icon theme
<marga> For example, I'm using emblem-default-symbolic, and in cinnamon it looks awfully big
<seb128> seems like a bug in their theme then?
<marga> :-/
<marga> Well, I'm not sure... It's the same icon, just bigger
<marga> I think it's the indicator that somehow is screwing this up
<seb128> marga, why?
<marga> because the icon is available in multiple sizes, but it's showing the wrong size
<seb128> maybe it's not available in the wanted size in the theme?
<marga> Sorry, it's actually a scalable svg
<marga> the icon library browser shows 3 sizes, by scaling
<seb128> marga, where did you get the cinnamon icon theme?
<seb128> it doesn't seem to be into the archive
<marga> uhm... it's the gnome theme, I think
<marga> the library browser says 'inherited from gnome'
<marga> It's in the gnome-icon-them-symbolic
<pitti> seb128: I don't think there's an "update" as such, it requires debugging why it doesn't work
<pitti> oh, there's 1.15.4, indeed
<seb128> pitti, versions disagrees with you
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<pitti> ah, released on Monday, that was after I checked last
<pitti> seb128: but still, support for powering off was in 1.15.1, so it's still not just the new version
<seb128> pitti, well, it's build time enabled though, did you try rebuilding with the new udisk?
<pitti> yes
<seb128> ok
<seb128> pitti, the "update" comment was orthogonal, I've "update gvfs" in my tomboy
<seb128> but that tomboy note is endless, so I'm happy to let it to somebody else :p
<Laney> ah /me was looking at that
<Laney> happy to leave it to pitti though if you're debugging something else anyway
<seb128> Laney, there is a bunch of other GNOME updates to do if you feel like doing those
<pitti> Laney: ok, WFM; I'll do the update, and debug the poweroff thing
<seb128> I was just going to do gtk3
<pitti> seb128: is there a new 3.6.5? or are we going for 3.7.x at last?
<seb128> Laney, gssdp and gupnp (sync the new version from debian?),  libpango/glib/gtk-perl, glibmm, gnome-keyring, gtkmm3, libsecret, etc
 * pitti HUDs for "disks", gets totem, o_O, and tries again
<seb128> pitti, still baking 3.7 in the ppa
<seb128> pitti, we have some regressions still, theming issues
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694217
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 694217 in general "drag&drop half-broken – items get stuck while dragging" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> gnome-screenshots turn your screen white
<pitti> meh, and searching for d-feet doesn't work at all -- what the heck is wrong with hud search?
<seb128> pitti, hud or dash?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, regression in the dash
<seb128> hud is looking in menus only
<pitti> sorry, dash
<didrocks> pitti: the fix is merging
<didrocks> with a test :p
 * pitti hugs didrocks
<seb128> regression from the new libcolumbus version
<seb128> what didrocks said
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
<seb128> marga, I don't really have time to look at the issue atm, it's weird because that symbolic icon is only shipped in one package ... does the cinnamon theme inherit from GNOME?
<marga> it does, yes
<seb128> marga, in any case have a bug report with a small testcase would be useful
<seb128> larsu can probably help you to figure out what's wrong when he's up in a few hours
<pitti> at least calling PowerOff on udisks2's d-bus iface works, so gvfs' fault
<marga> Ok, will look a bit deeper into this to try to find the culprit
<Laney> bah, typing "spotif" into the dash gets me gedit instead of spotify
<pitti> Laney: sounds like the same error I just complained about, where didrocks says it's being fixed?
<Laney> oh, didn't read scrollback, sorry
<Laney> ah
<Laney> yes, thanks
<tkamppeter> seb128, hi
<xnox> pitti: so I used the g-doc parser against Gtk.gir to generate the docs. I see all the classes in the dot notation & hierarchy which is nice. But no functions/parameters/signals?!
<ritz> cyphermox hi, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/965895
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 965895 in network-manager-applet "After boot, NetworkManager indicator menu only shows four entries" [High,In progress]
<pitti> xnox: signals are in the per-class docs; I also see the arguments of methods and signals
<xnox> pitti: hmm...
<pitti> xnox: the functions seem to be there, but that part is buggy
<pitti> Index.main
<pitti> Runs the main loop until Index.main_quit is called.
<pitti> that should say "Gtk", not "Index"
<xnox> pitti: here is what I have: http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/yelp/doc/index.html
<xnox> did I generate it wrong?
<xnox> there are .pages as well...
<pitti> hm, that looks incomplete indeed; I was checking in ylep
<pitti> yelp, too
<xnox> g-ir-doc-tool --language=Python -o /home/tdlk/build/doc /usr/share/gir-1.0/Gtk-3.0.gir
 * pitti runs yelp-build
<xnox> yelp index.page is same....
<xnox> for me anyway.
<xnox> i do have -dev -doc etc packages installed. Should I be doing this doc generation in the source package?
<pitti> xnox: hm, in *.html I get the complete docs, too
<pitti> xnox: so compare http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/yelp/doc/Gtk.FontChooser.html with http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/Gtk.FontChooser.html
<pitti> xnox: (sorry, didn't copy the .js and css bits along)
<pitti> done now
<xnox> pitti: nice. So how come i'm not getting that?! =))))
<pitti> xnox: did you not feed it enough cookies?
<pitti> no off-hand idea, I'm afraid
<xnox> gobject-introspection	1.35.8+git20130220-0ubuntu1
<pitti> xnox: I have yelp-tools and yelp-xsl installed
<xnox> libgtk-3-dev	3.6.4-0ubuntu6
<xnox> pitti: yeah, same here.
<pitti> xnox: but if the .page files are already missing the info, it's on the g-ir-doc-tool side
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~xnox/yelp/doc/Gtk.FontChooser.page looks really poor
<xnox> pitti: right, so the Notify.gir works here. So not sure what's wrong with Gtk3.
 * xnox really needs/wants Gtk, GLib, Gdk.
<xnox> GdkX11 worked, Gdk/gtk/glib didn't =(
<xnox> pitti: i'm on raring, are you?
<pitti> xnox: yes, raring du jour
<tkamppeter> seb128, around?
<pitti> seb128: ok, I demystified bug 1067876
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1067876 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Missing "Safely Remove Drive" option from Quicklists. Only have "Eject"." [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067876
<pitti> seb128: it's again a "hardware lies, we have no information what's right" case, and really tricky to work around
<pitti> seb128: but for now, showing "Eject" for USB sticks doesn't break the world IMHO
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey, sorry I was away for a bit
<seb128> pitti, oh, ok, thanks for figuring it out!
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have a problem with GNOME's printer setup tool and do not know how to debug it.
<seb128> tkamppeter, what sort of problem?
<tkamppeter> seb128, I am on Raring and if I run system-config-printer from the command line (old UI) it detects all my printers, in the network and on USB.
<tkamppeter> seb128, if I use the new tool on my laptop (real-iron Raring), I see only network printers and no USB printers, looks like the new tool only checks via Bonjour but does not ask CUPS.
<tkamppeter> seb128, on a Raring VM no printers are found at all, probably also not asking CUPS and not finding anything via Bonjour as it has its own network inside my PC.
<seb128> could be, did you look at the code? or maybe ask upstream (I think he's mkasik on the GNOME IRC)
<seb128> need to be away a few minute, I will read the scrollback
<seb128> brb
<tkamppeter> seb128, so the problem seems that the new tool is not asking CUPS (via s-c-p D-Bus service) to detect printers.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: libcmis is uploaded. thanks for your work on that. i will review 4.0.1
<Sweetshark> bdrung: please hold back uploading 4.0.1 a bit still
<bdrung> okay
<Sweetshark> bdrung: some test have been proven to be flaky in general (as they failed on the backports builders too). So Ill disable them, so that we dont end up with a 24 hour armhf build that then fails to complete.
<Sweetshark> bdrung: you can go ahead and review 4.0.1 already though as this will only be a minor change.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: "new upstream release candidate" -> "new upstream release"
<seb128> tkamppeter, have you looked at the GNOME tool's code to see what it's doing exactly?
<tkamppeter> seb128, not yet.
<seb128> tkamppeter, it seems like they use org.opensuse.CupsPkHelper.Mechanism DevicesGet method
<tkamppeter> seb128, how do I fire up the printer tool from the command line, to see its warnings, and is there perhaps a debug mode for more verbose console logging?
<seb128> tkamppeter, try "G_DEBUG_MESSAGES=all gnome-control-center printers"
<seb128> but it doesn't seem like there are lot of debug code in the source
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks for the hint, there is no output at all.
<Sweetshark> bdrung: fixed in http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commit;h=36f27eb52d7c35b9a0ff59fb9298c11a3f64759a which also has the disabling of tests by ricotz. http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/libreoffice4/ is updated too.
<tkamppeter> seb128, I reported https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=695286 now.
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 695286 in Printers "Printer tool of GNOME Control Center does not get info about available printer devices from CUPS" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> tkamppeter, did you figure out what is wrong or just reported the issue?
<Sweetshark> bdrung: also, its official now: http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2013/03/06/the-document-foundation-announces-libreoffice-4-0-1/
<seb128> tkamppeter, you might want to join irc.gnome.org #control-center and ping mkazik to discuss the issue
<BigWhale> is it just me or bzr is acting a little bit strange?
<bdrung> Sweetshark: for what reason does libreoffice-help-en-us conflict with all other help packages?
<Sweetshark> bdrung: bug 957589
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 957589 in Ubuntu Translations "Localized LibreOffice Help files ignored when help for en-US is installed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/957589
<bdrung> thanks
<tkamppeter> seb, thanks for the hint, I am connecting now.
<seb128> re
<seb128> ogra_, what's the recommended way to put raring on the nexus7 nowadays? did you say usb-creator works for it?
<ricotz> bdrung, hi, will you upload the new libreoffice within the next hours?
<desrt> good morning, hax0rs
<bdrung> ricotz: i will review it and upload, but i can't promise it to be in the next few hours
<mterry> attente, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/super-hexagon/
<desrt> mterry: nooooooo
<seb128> hey desrt mterry
<desrt> seb128: hey
<mterry> seb128, desrt: Morning!
<desrt> seb128: i took your advice
<desrt> https://launchpad.net/~desrt/+archive/ppa
<desrt> testing now
<seb128> great
<attente> mterry: oh cool
<desrt> seb128: is there anyone we can talk to about PPAs effectively being overnight delivery now?
<seb128> you mean?
<seb128> build time issues?
<desrt> yes
<seb128> i386 backlog is down to 1h40
<desrt> waiting 12 hours for a trivial build is not the best thing for productivity
<seb128> I think that's going to solve itself in a bit
<desrt> oh.  good.
<seb128> we accumulated delays for some reasons
<seb128> but builders are back and catching up
<desrt> hm.  looks like i screwed something up.
<desrt> oh.  dailies.
<ricotz> bdrung, ok, thanks
<mterry> So there was a session on rolling release yesterday.  I looked through its notes, but didn't see anything interesting.  Now an email to the ubuntu-desktop list says we decided to release 13.04 after all?  What happened at that session?
<bdrung> Sweetshark: the changelog order is wrong. 1:4.0.0~beta2-0ubuntu2 should come before 1:4.0.0-1
<seb128> mterry, you can watch the video on youtube, nothing was decided
<mterry> seb128, that would take time  :)
<seb128> mterry, basically there is a good part of the people who feel like we commited to have a 13.04 and it's late to bail out from that commitement
<seb128> mterry, but there was no conclusion
<seb128> mterry, it seems like middle ground was to do a release but only support it for security
<seb128> e.g not do SRUs
<seb128> suggest to people who want the fixes to just keep rolling on the rolling release from there
<tkamppeter> seb128, you will participate in the printing session in 5 minutes?
<tkamppeter> pitti, will you participate in the printing session in 5 minutes?
<ogra_> seb128, well, it is supposed to, otherwise use the manual way via fastboot
<ogra_> (usb-creator for flashing)
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes, I'll listen in
<seb128> ogra_, ok, let me try that ;-)
<ogra_> unzip the .gz first
<desrt> mterry: you wrote parts of the datetime panel, right?
<desrt> particularly the part for turning datetimes into a number to stick into a spinbox and using that number to render the date/time values
<desrt> anyway.. i was testing my recent changes there
<desrt> so i changed the time manually... that worked OK
<GeorgeTorwell> Unity sucks
<desrt> then i tried changing the date
<desrt> that didn't go so well
<desrt> GeorgeTorwell: i know, eh?  seriously!
<GeorgeTorwell> Yeah it sucks so hard bro. Cinnamon ftw
<desrt> GeorgeTorwell: now that we've covered unity let's move on to why you don't like your science teacher
<Sweetshark> bdrung: no, changes need to be ordered in the way they appeared in the ubuntu releases. thus if 1:4.0.0~beta2-0ubuntu2 already merged changes from 1:4.0.0-1 in packaging the order has to be as is.
<GeorgeTorwell> desrt: I'm not a neckbeard like you. And no amount of passive aggressive neckbeard rage is going to change the fact that unity sucks and it sucks hard.
<desrt> GeorgeTorwell: i think i was suggesting that you were too young to grow a beard, actually
<desrt> but the fact remains that you're the one here making useless remarks, obviously to very much the wrong channel
<bdrung> Sweetshark: 1:4.0.0~beta2-0ubuntu2 came directly after 1:4.0.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 and did not merge the _full_ changes from 1:4.0.0-1
<GeorgeTorwell> And now Ubuntu wants to come up with Mir, its own replacement for X instead of just using wayland? Well shit on a stick (ironically this is also desrt's nickname), how buggy is that going to be
<desrt> GeorgeTorwell: in fairness, X kinda sucks
<mterry> desrt, yeah
<desrt> in fact, X sucking is a good part of the reason for compiz sucking which is, in turn, a good part of the reason for unity sucking
<GeorgeTorwell> X does suck
<desrt> mterry: can you reproduce the issue i describe?
<GeorgeTorwell> but holy shit there's this thing called WAYLAND
<bdrung> Sweetshark: cherry-picking is different to merging
<GeorgeTorwell> which Ubuntu was supposed to ship with in the future
<desrt> GeorgeTorwell: can you please tell me what wayland is?
<GeorgeTorwell> the replacement for X, and the future of linux
<desrt> right
<desrt> so if you could go ahead and arm yourself with some more facts before you start coming in here and babbling, that'd be great
<desrt> wayland is just a protocol, you know?
<mterry> desrt, did you edit the date text or use the up/down buttons?
<GeorgeTorwell> no shit faggot, I said it was a replacement for x
<desrt> mterry: up button, specifically
<desrt> GeorgeTorwell: that language is utterly unacceptable.  please leave.
<GeorgeTorwell> lolno
<jasoncwarner_> I just popped in for a sec
<mterry> desrt, works for me.  You may have to wait a few seconds for the change to show up (not sure why on that off the top of my head)
<kenvandine> hey jasoncwarner_!
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner_
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: hey.  how's your back?
<pitti> jasoncwarner_, tkamppeter: is the session actually happening? IRC is quiet and video doesn't work
<desrt> mterry: hm.  when i change it, i find myself in 1970 :)
<desrt> even after ppa-purge and a reboot
<Sweetshark> bdrung: a linear changelog cant handle branching and merging properly, but if you insist on keeping that futile illusion ...
<mterry> desrt, not the worst place to be, but not expected, no
<desrt> :)
<mlankhorst> bdrung: dpkg-mergechangelog merges everything :X
<desrt> lemme toss this guy under G_DBUS_DEBUG and see what's going on
<bdrung> Sweetshark: doko took 1:4.0.0~beta2-0ubuntu1 and did one change and uploaded it as 1:4.0.0~beta2-0ubuntu2. after the 1:4.0.0~beta2-0ubuntu2, you merged the changes from Debian
<desrt> hm... no D-Bus involvement.  quite odd!
<bdrung> maybe this chronology didn't end up in the same way in git
<desrt> kinda takes all of the parts i've spent the last day or two breaking out of the picture
<Sweetshark> bdrung: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=blobdiff;f=changelog;h=0ff1ae001f6e7c7d0e979f48e4dd0b7ef1ec6304;hp=0dd26df29d611f408a75c28f2d17742f5d49bb2c;hb=42dd5bc7d7fbd2b2ac410eb39fd114aab072ead0;hpb=574cc9f0fbaf8b1d7a4dc1bc287cda55403be432
<Sweetshark> bdrung: yes, doko sponsored a changed libreoffice package to raring, without pushing his changes to DSCM or even notifying anyone about, leaving others to clean up the mess for his. :/
<Sweetshark> s/his/him/
<bdrung> Sweetshark: you can simplify "(LP: #785518) (LP: #949997)" to "(LP: #785518, #949997)"
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 785518 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[Upstream] soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in SdrEndTextEdit()" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/785518
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 949997 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[Upstream] Ctrl + z and Enter soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in SfxLinkUndoAction::~SfxLinkUndoAction()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/949997
<seb128> ls
<seb128> ups
<desrt> mterry: lol.
<desrt> mterry: this is one of those "only in canada" bugs
<desrt> mterry: in en_CA, %x (which is the format you use for printing the date) gives a 2-digit year
<desrt> so when you parse it back again, we find ourselves in the year .... 13
<desrt> that results in GDateTime giving a rather large negative value for the unix timestamp
<desrt> which the spinbox then truncates to zero
<desrt> and.... ta da!  1970
<mterry> desrt, hrm
<desrt> here's one thing i don't understand: you use %x for the date, which is locale-specific
<desrt> so should be mm/dd/yyyy in US, right?
<desrt> but you parse it back in again in the form "yyyy-mm-dd" always
<mterry> desrt, let me look at code again
<desrt> ya.... it fails to parse US-formatted times
<desrt> and in canada it works but.... the result is not nice
<mterry> desrt, it works here...
<desrt> mterry: are you seeing a mm/dd/yyyy formatted date?
<desrt> when i set LC_ALL=en_US that's what i get
<desrt> and when i try to change it i get a g_warning to the effect of "WARNING **: Could not understand 03/07/2013"
<mterry> desrt, yeah I do
<desrt> and the date does not change
<desrt> mterry: reading the code, there is really no way this can work....
<desrt> 28.6.15 mike@mt |     scanned = sscanf (text, "%u-%u-%u", &year_in, &month_in, &day_in);
<mterry> desrt, I am also confused on that line
<desrt> so look here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/trunk.13.04/revision/120.1.1
<desrt> jjardon: you broke it :)
<mterry> desrt, I get those print warnings.  Then my system time changes...  Not sure why yet
<desrt> used to be hardcoded to %Y-%m-%d
<desrt> so full 4-digit year, month, day
<desrt> which would work just fine, always
<mterry> desrt, ah yes.   I hard coded it because I could not find a way to parse back a date in a generic locale format
 * desrt would be annoyed to still be hunting down y2k bugs in 2013 if this was not actually a y0.1k bug
<mterry> desrt, I blame Canada
<desrt> mterry: i don't believe you that this works in the USA
<desrt> it's not possible :)
<desrt> mterry: to confirm: we are talking about manual text edit -- not using the buttons
<mterry> desrt, this had been part of my subtle attempts to force ISO 8601 on the world
<mterry> desrt, oh.  I was using button
<desrt> ah
<desrt> that one works
<desrt> unless you're me
<mterry> desrt, I still got the warning, but then it worked
<desrt> because the button causes the formatted string to update which parses successfully as the year 0013
<mterry> right
<desrt> anyway.. there are two bugs here
<desrt> we need to revert jjardon's commit
<desrt> but then we probably also need to change the canadian preferred locale datetime to include a 4-digit year
<mterry> desrt, good luck changing anything locale related
<mterry> desrt, that is an uphill battle from what I've seen
<desrt> sigh.
<desrt> so revert jjardon's patch?
<mterry> desrt, though I agree 4-digit years does seem better in this day and age
<mterry> desrt, is there a bug yet?
<desrt> nobody in canada writes a 2-digit year in ISO format
<desrt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/729056
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 729056 in indicator-datetime "Date setting in the preferences should be not be shown in ISO format" [Low,Fix released]
<desrt> if you're a fan of reusing the bug that was used to introduce the regression
<desrt> otherwise, no
<desrt> seb128: so i think we're ready to go
<desrt> except for this (unrelated) issue, everything works as expected
<seb128> desrt, ok, great, "just" need systemd MIRed and systemd-shim uploaded, NEWed and MIRed
<desrt> lovely :)
 * larsu just realized that MIR now means two things...
<didrocks> larsu: we have Mir and MIR
<larsu> fair enought
<larsu> *enough
<Laney> [MIR] mir will be my favourite bug
<desrt> tedg: did you follow this conversation?  looks like you were the one to approve the merge?
<desrt> tedg: probably the easiest fix right now is a revert, unless you want to do a lot of work
<mterry> desrt, commented on that bug and filed a new one too
<desrt> k
<desrt> mterry: you gonna take care of it, then?
<jjardon> desrt: A bug come from the past to bite me! ;)
<mterry> Laney, now now now, it would be "[MIR] Mir".  All lower-case "mir" is still an available acronym!
<Laney> I was thinking of the package name :P
<desrt> mterry: you could get fancy...
<mterry> desrt, I want to quickly poke mpt about it.  mpt: feel like looking at bug 1149696 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1149696 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Manually editing date field results in bogus date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1149696
<desrt> mterry: you could try for format january 2nd 2003
<mterry> Laney, ah, yeah you're right
<desrt> and see if it comes out like 01-02-03 or 01-02-2003 or 02/01/2003 or whatever
<desrt> then decide what the format is based on that
<mterry> desrt, but there are things like Canadians
<desrt> i think it's also possible to query nl_langinfo for the format string corresponding to %x
<desrt> so you could use that to scan with
<mterry> desrt, oh really?  I don't recall that being the case
<desrt> glib does this, i think
<desrt> that's how g_date_time_format() works
<mterry> desrt, I *believe* I looked into this in the past and couldn't find it.  But maybe I overlooked it
<desrt> PREFERRED_DATE_FMT
<mterry> Oh, in that case...
<Sweetshark> bdrung: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/libreoffice4/ updated
<desrt> #define PREFERRED_DATE_FMT nl_langinfo (D_FMT)
<desrt> ding ding
<desrt> it's still a lot of work to write a parser based on this
<desrt> and note that you may not even be dealing with ascii digits
<desrt> i think in a farsi locale you get the arabic arabic digits
<mterry> desrt, wait, farsi doesn't use "western" arabic digits?  I always assumed we got those from them
<desrt> mterry: we got the system from them, but not the glpyhs
<mterry> desrt, cool
<desrt> ٠‎ - ١‎ - ٢‎ - ٣‎ - ٤‎ - ٥‎ - ٦‎ - ٧‎ - ٨‎ - ٩
<desrt> ironically, the arabs call these "hindi numbers"
<larsu> because they came from india originally, no?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> but the indians write them like ०.१.२.३.४.५.६.७.८.९
<mterry> desrt, hmm.  I don't want to write a generic date parser.  I vote ISO 8601
<desrt> mterry: ya.  me too.  glad you agree. :)
 * mterry wonders if that was the real reason I bailed way back when
<desrt> mterry: this is a job that could easily consume a week of your time dealing with edgecases
<desrt> i don't think having locale-specific date formats is worth a week of your time
<mterry> desrt, also, are you sure there aren't differences between %x and D_FMT...?
<desrt> mterry: well
<bdrung> Sweetshark: some changelog comments: there is a typo in "diable help building on armel/armhf" -> it should be "disable"
<desrt> mterry: you use g_date_time_format()
<desrt> which implements %x using D_FMT
<desrt> so.... no.
<mterry> fair
<desrt> no difference :)
<bdrung> Sweetshark: you can drop the "tweak Maintainer field" changelog entry
<seb128> desrt, mterry: what does ISO 8601 specify?
<desrt> seb128: date and time formats
<desrt> 2013-03-06T14:16:00
<mterry> seb128, specifically, this is YYYY-MM-DD
<desrt> among many many other things
<seb128> that seems wrong
<desrt> yyyy-mm-dd is the international standard
<seb128> we would here DD-MM-YYYY here for example
<mterry> seb128, it's the only thing that's right in a world of evil
<desrt> because, you know, canada uses it
<desrt> seb128: no.  you would not.
<desrt> seb128: you would do dd/mm/yyyy
<desrt> with /
<seb128> works for me
<desrt> - is reserved for people with sane systems
<seb128> as long as days are first
<desrt> ie: canadians
<bdrung> seb128: YYYY-MM-DD is the only date format that cannot be mis-interpreted
<larsu> if days come first, so should the time: 18:37 05/02/2000
<desrt> larsu: you mean 37:18, right?
<mpt> mterry, are you going to tell me that GTK still doesn't have a datepicker widgets?
<larsu> desrt: :D
<larsu> seb128: doing it the other way around (year first) makes it sortable, though
<seb128> bdrung, there is no mis-interpretation in a specific locale
<desrt> seb128: as much as i love little endian, you europeans have the date thing totally wrong :p
 * larsu agrees
<seb128> larsu, I'm not arguing in favor, I'm just saying that users expect it this wat
<seb128> way
<mpt> I'm surprised no-one has cited XKCD yet
<desrt> the americans do too, of course
<bdrung> seb128: okay. the mis-interpretation can only happen if you don't know the locale
<mterry> mpt, I went to that comic to remember the ISO number  :)
<seb128> larsu, you can claim that the europeans users are stupid and don't care but they are still our users
<desrt> seb128: if users see 2013- out in front they know that they should alter their expectation
<bdrung> Sweetshark: why where a build-conflict on gcc/g++ (>= 4:4.7~) [!i386 !amd64 !kfreebsd-i386 !kfreebsd-amd64] added?
<desrt> seb128: and this is not some theoretical "this way or that, all the same" discussion
<seb128> desrt, or they complain that the format is weird
<desrt> this is a "mterry will have to spend a week fixing this for you to have it your way" discussion
<larsu> seb128: yeah, sadly. I didn't say users were stupid, only that I prefer it the other way around
<Sweetshark> bdrung: finished? if not, can you collect the needed changes when you have all of them so that I dont cycle around endlessly doing trivial changes.
<mterry> desrt, yeah but then we fix it real nice for everyone forever  :)
<bdrung> Sweetshark: nope. not finished with my review.
<seb128> larsu, what we prefer doesn't really matter though...
<desrt> mterry: if you write this code, i want it in GDateTime :)
<seb128> desrt, mterry, larsu: doesn't seem like spending lot of time on though
<Sweetshark> bdrung: because we had them before, I dont recheck the debian delta on each upload. usually I purge the delta as far as possible for the next libreoffice major
<larsu> seb128: I know, but I want to state my opinion regardless :)
<desrt> seb128: the problem is that we have a library function to format dates according to the current locale, but none to parse them back
<mterry> mpt, no, I don't believe they do have a date picker.  Let me double check GTK hasn't added one since I last looked
<bdrung> Sweetshark: have you done a testbuild on non-i386/amd64? i am not sure what this new build conflict means for non-i386/amd64
<mterry> mpt, just their calendar widget
<mpt> ffs
<desrt> mterry: you want a calendar attached to a label or something?
<desrt> like, airline booking site style?
<desrt> i bet writing one of those is easier than writing a generic date parser :)
<mterry> desrt, mpt: true, we could adjust the design so it isn't directly editable
<mpt> Fifteen years and still no datepicker
<desrt> also: wtf is the deal with the spin buttons
<desrt> i press up and it changes *minutes*?
<mterry> desrt, hold it down and it goes faster
<desrt> heh
<mterry> I think...
<desrt> thank god for ntp
<mpt> The spin buttons should increment/decrement the selected bit. Currently they increment/decrement ... something.
<mpt> Minutes and days.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: the build conflict on gcc/g++ (>= 4:4.7~) is new
<mterry> mpt, hah, I missed that part of the spec (to increment the selected bit)
<desrt> selected?  as in 'the one the cursor is inside of'?
<mpt> mterry, I didn't specify it, because it's a standard part of a datepicker :-]
<larsu> mpt: isn't a datepicker that lets you choose a date from a calendar much more helpful than a spin box?
<desrt> larsu: that's kinda what we're bitching about just now
<mpt> larsu, it's much slower, especially if the date is way off, e.g. 1970.
<mpt> But other than that, yes. :-)
<larsu> but that's an edge case. Who ever sets their time 40 years into the past?
<desrt> larsu: happened to me today, quite a few times :)
<mpt> larsu, it's one of the most likely wrong years, being Unix year zero
<larsu> I knew someone would say that :D
<Sweetshark> bdrung: checking ... somebody did suggest whitespace changes to debian, making merges a real pain ...
<larsu> mpt: ah, good point
<Sweetshark> ;)
<larsu> in that case, a text field is probably best...
 * larsu prefers NTP anyway
<desrt> ya.  thank god for ntp.
<mpt> mterry, so, how do you feel about implementing the datepicker if I specify it in detail?
<bdrung> Sweetshark: these changes made reading debdiff more easily :)
 * desrt is amazed that in all of the option-removing zeal, GNOME hasn't stripped away the option to disable network time
<desrt> because, seriously... who actually wants their time to be wrong?
<larsu> people who aren't connected to the internet
<larsu> oh.  Nevermind.
<desrt> actually... i know a lot of people who set their alarm clocks fast
<mpt> mterry, basically a text field, where you can navigate between its segments with Left+Right keys, increment/decrement with Up/Down, and type a complete replacement date without having to tab or type separators.
<mterry> mpt, I'm fine with it.  But the priority is a different question.  It's not mobile related, so...  :)
<mpt> true
<desrt> mterry: just commit the revert
<mterry> mpt, also it'd be difficult to get right due to the variety of parsing back locale-specific formats, so it would take some time
<seb128> it seems non trivial work for little benefit in the big picture
<seb128> e.g very low priority
<seb128> let's go with the easier fix
<mterry> mpt, how much do you hate going back to ISO 8601?
<seb128> e.g revert the commit?
<desrt> seb128: yes
<desrt> we can leave the old bug open in case some day someone wants to make the effort
<mterry> This time I'm going to leave a comment, pointing at these bugs
<desrt> mterry: good idea :)
<Sweetshark> bdrung: sure, I hear you want to do the merges there now.
<Sweetshark> ;)
<mpt> mterry, I love ISO 8601 with a passion. I use ISO 8601 on all my design sketches. But I usually have to explain it if I dare use it with a non-geek.
<desrt> mpt: you should move to canada
<desrt> we live and breathe iso 8601 here
<bdrung> Sweetshark: the whitespace change should have only created a one time merge complication
<mpt> desrt, or Lithuania. The locale settings in Lithuania are awesome.
 * desrt would have assumed they used the same as the rest of europe
<mterry> desrt, your locale says otherwise, two-digit-year man
<desrt> mterry: i told you this is another bug
<Sweetshark> bdrung: yep, that is a merge error, moving the Build-Conflicts: from debian to us.
<mterry> desrt, :)
<mterry> desrt, in my opinion, it's a bug with all the locales that they aren't just iso8601
<mterry> But that's the programmer in me talking
<desrt> mterry: this is the kind of bug that would be closed 'Opinion' :)
<desrt> mterry: let's next move on to how daylight savings time is only used by morons and how we should all be on UTC as well :)
<mpt> mterry, perhaps a cheap way of improving the situation would be to add a calendar button next to the date field.
<Sweetshark> bdrung: since gcc-4.6 is in universe that would likely result in a component mismatch. Ill remove that conflict again.
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-datetime/iso8601/+merge/151989 for review
<mterry> desrt, pfft, UTC is so Earth-centric.  I bet there are all sorts of cool systems that work in space and at different velocities
<mterry> Ubuntu could be a real leader here!  :)
<mpt> mterry, I doubt it, because relativity
<desrt> mterry: i cite our motto as an appropriate scope
<desrt> linux for HUMAN BEINGS
<mterry> mpt, stupid relativity making it hard to fix bugs
<cyphermox> mterry: approving...
<mterry> cyphermox, ooh thnks
<cyphermox> desrt: if there's a lot of prospective martian users, we might want to include them too
<cyphermox> but then we'll have to rename the distro
<cyphermox> or at least change the tag line
<mterry> Yeah, seems specist right now (specie-ist?)
<cyphermox> haha
<Sweetshark> bdrung: 99c0770a6c5033f39649716f353cdefdf55b9379 removed conflicts against 4.7 so we had quantal on 4.7, so it should be good.
<cyphermox> my cat even tends to favor walking on my key
<desrt> GNOME had a participant in the womens outreach programme who was offended by this
<cyphermox> *keyboard rather than others
<cyphermox> desrt: by what?
<desrt> 'linux for human beings'
<desrt> she was also offended by the term 'human rights'
<cyphermox> ah
<bdrung> Sweetshark: so this change got lost in the merge
<cyphermox> would have loved to hear the reasons why, but this is *so* off topic for here
<Sweetshark> bdrung: yep, I already removed the conflicts again, but wont push until you completed your review.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: you seem to have lost the ttf-sil-gentium-basic -> fonts-sil-gentium-basic change in the merge
<Sweetshark> bdrung: fixed
<bdrung> Sweetshark: wrap-and-sort change: paste.debian.net/240140/
<bdrung> http://paste.debian.net/240140/
<bdrung> you can recreate it (on raring) with: wrap-and-sort  -d . -v && for i in control*.in; do echo >> $i; done
<Sweetshark> bdrung: hmm, I did a wrap-and-sort bluntly on ./debian. It also touched ./debian/copyright ...
 * Sweetshark checks if that is sane.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: just revert the copyright change
<bdrung> it trims of trailing spaces
<bdrung> Sweetshark: the copyright file should be fixed in the experimental branch and then merged
<bdrung> it follows an old format specification and it doesn't follow the guidelines
<bdrung> it should use Format: http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/
<bdrung> Sweetshark: control.in: libreofficeVER-writer has a trailing comma in Recommends
<bdrung> Sweetshark: "integration  and a GConf backend" -> two spaces instead of one after "integration"
<bdrung> Sweetshark: i finished the review of the debian/ diff. now i will check lintian and do an install+using test
<Sweetshark> bdrung: fixed (trailing , was already fixed by wrap-and-sort)
<Sweetshark> me wonders what happened to the builders -- 9 hours delay before amd64 starts building ...
<micahg> amd64 	21 	277 jobs (7 hours 20 minutes)
<seb128> desrt, http://youtu.be/VTlPLZfJDVc
<seb128> desrt, migration to logind session if you want to listen in
<seb128> desrt, #ubuntu-uds-client-1 on IRC
<seb128> desrt, you missed it
<bryce> Sweetshark, yeah amd64 has been getting swamped now and then for me
 * didrocks waves good evening
<attente> thomi: for autopilot, i can't type into gedit when launching it using launch_test_application, while doing start_app_window works fine
<thomi> attente: Hi - I wonder if alesage can help you with this - I need to catch up on sleep :-/
 * thomi quits IRC
<attente> thomi: no worries, thanks
<alesage> you're stuck with me attente :)
<attente> aw drat :)
<attente> alesage: maybe i should first ask what the difference between the two are
<alesage> attente I believe one uses the Unity native bindings and the other the autopilot-gtk bindings
<alesage> and I believe that typing is possible via autopilot-gtk, just trying to demonstrate to myself
<alesage> attente, which tests are you working on?
<attente> a test i haven't pushed yet
<notgary> I'm attempting to install egg-list-box using jhbuild and am making it as far as the build phase before I get the error "/bin/bash: --pkg: command not found". The full output from that phase can be found at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591640/. I can't find any package called 'pkg' (unless someone's misspelled dpkg). Can anyone help me out with this?
<xnox> is there a desktop beer hangout? =)
<jbicha> notgary: you should ask in a GNOME channel about that
<notgary> jbicha, thanks. I've managed to figure it out anyway. I was missing the Vala build tools. I'll pester the gnome people next time about it :P
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-07
<m4n1sh> mpt: the privacy panel in system settings is done, but the diagnostics is broken since the package names etc have changed and the whole diagnostic daemon named have been changed, which breaks the build. Any suggestions? That is the only thing stopping your design from going live!
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> hum, is it expected that we no more have "apply systemwide" in the proxy settings?
<seb128> didrocks, known bug, patches are welcome ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: but it's still applied to the existing user?
<seb128> "bug", the capplet got rewritten upstream
<seb128> so the patch didn't apply
<seb128> and didn't get ported
<seb128> didrocks, right, the proxy settings work
<seb128> but they are written in gsettings
<didrocks> ok
<seb128> e.g that's not enough for apt and such
<didrocks> not system wide
<seb128> didrocks, no
<seb128> the current capplet is user settings
<seb128> like theme, etc
<didrocks> I got it, it's only applied for the user and no root/system settings or apps that don't read GNOME properties
<seb128> didrocks, right, which sucks
<seb128> we should get that patch back
<seb128> ideally upstream if possible
<didrocks> yeah, that's not rolling-release like :)
<seb128> or at least get the "set proxy" in systemd-service
<seb128> will try to see if dsrt wants to do that
<Laney> morning
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<didrocks> thanks seb128
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> good thank you
<Laney> you?
<seb128> good as well ;-)
<Laney> back to normality ;-)
<seb128> Laney, yeah, "normality", which means "deal with ton of backlog"
<seb128> Laney, the Ubuntu didn't stop as much during vUDS that it does during real UDS
<seb128> today is backlog's day ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, had a complete monitor configuration fail just now
<chrisccoulson> for the first time in ages!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what did you do? docked your laptop?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i'm good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, i docked my laptop. normally it gets the configuration right every time (non-mirrored, laptop screen on the left)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, weird to see you with some beard btw ;-)
<chrisccoulson> but this morning i got a mirrored display, and the resolution was not the optimal one for either screen
<chrisccoulson> hah
<chrisccoulson> that's what i look like most of the time ;)
 * seb128 watches the webkit session yesterday evening
<seb128> watched even
<chrisccoulson> i'm really liking this now: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-ubuntu_mozilla_daily_ppa-firefox-trunk/70/
<chrisccoulson> it shows me the new failures :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nice ... you have red on there!
<seb128>  36,478 tests
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, most of those will be fixed in the next run
<seb128> 26 fails
<seb128> that's quite good
<chrisccoulson> not sure about https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-ubuntu_mozilla_daily_ppa-firefox-trunk/70/ARCH=i386,label=adt/testReport/junit/services.common.tests/unit/test_storage_server_js/ though
<chrisccoulson> and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-ubuntu_mozilla_daily_ppa-firefox-trunk/70/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/testReport/layout.xul.base.src/crashtests/395609_xul/ fails because it needs network access
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> where does deja-dup write logs to?
<dholbach> when I backup the title says "backup failed" and the text on the dialog says "success"
<seb128> dholbach, hey, open a bug against deja-dup with a screenshot or wait for mterry to be there and ping him directly ;-)
<dholbach> will do
<mpt> m4n1sh, excellent! I'm not an expert on the Apport internals, but Evan Dandrea (ev in #ubuntu-devel) knows all about it.
<dholbach> seb128, done
<seb128> dholbach, thanks
<xnox> Laney: bug 1142751 *sigh*
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1142751 in ubiquity "Webcam screen broken during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1142751
<xnox> see the screenshot there.
<pitti> look! one embarrassing hack later I have logind working with polkit, automatic ACLs, lightdm, etc.
<Laney> xnox: oho
<Laney> can you get stderr output to see if gstreamer gives any errors/warnings?
<Laney> give the user instructions to get^
<seb128> pitti, \o/
<seb128> Laney, xnox: wasn't the plan to drop webcam support in ubiquity this cycle?
<Laney> not sure what the timescale for that is
<tjaalton> cheese is just as broken, so it's a gstreamer bug then?
<tjaalton> or libcogl
<xnox> tjaalton: well i've asked the reporter to try cheese.
<xnox> Laney: the bug was not filed with debug output, let me ask that as well.
<tjaalton> cheese works for you?
 * xnox trying
<xnox> seb128: it could be a bug in gstreamer/stack.
<xnox> seb128: Laney: there is a proposal to drop it, but we are not dropping webcam support from whole ubuntu, right?!
<Laney> indeed
<xnox> (it, being the page in the ubiquity)
<xnox> Laney: seb128: if it's removed from ubiquity, i'd love to add it to checkbox or something like that as an optional test.
<seb128> xnox, sorry I restarted and don't have the backlog so I lack context, I was speaking specifically about ubiquity, if it's a gstreamer bug we should fix it yes
<xnox> to catch regressions.
<tjaalton> xnox: bug 1101951
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1101951 in Cheese "Webcam with cheese not working - shader fails to compile" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1101951
<xnox> seb128: well you can read irclogs.ubuntu.com =) but yeah, basically we are investigating a regression condition.
<xnox> potential, one.
<seb128> xnox, can -> will be able to, it takes some time to update :p
<seb128> xnox, k, thanks, I'm stepping out and letting you guys deal with the issue ;-)
<xnox> seb128: =)
<Laney> so yeah, could be a cogl/driver thing
<chrisccoulson> who do i talk to in jibel's absence this week?
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to get the firefox tests running on other releases as well, now, as well as enabling the job for the other PPA's
<xnox> tjaalton: yeap, cheese fails for me. Google shows that it could be a programming error e.g. http://www.geeks3d.com/20101002/tips-how-to-quickly-test-glsl-shaders-for-ati-on-a-nvidia-system/
<xnox> but I am on intel.....
<Laney> do you get that same message?
<tjaalton> intel here too
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5593015/
<tjaalton> yep
<xnox> tjaalton: shouldn't that be protected with "#ifdef GL_ES\n" ?
 * xnox would have thought that I have GL_ES support though.....
<tjaalton> dunno
 * xnox cheated and did codesearch.debian.net and "precission..." is always protected with GL_ES in firefox/qt-x11/etc
<mitya57> Laney: why not updating gnome-keyring to 3.7.91? there were some quite important fixes there...
<mitya57> like https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-keyring/commit/?id=ddb87ccad9
<mitya57> and https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-keyring/commit/?id=c90a1cca64
<Laney> we're not taking 3.8
<Laney> but commits can be backported as usual
<mitya57> Laney: I don't see any new features/dependencies, so it probably be taken safely
<mitya57> *can be taken
<seb128> mitya57, do we have any user visible bug report that would be fixed by those commits?
<Laney> how much testing have you done?
<mitya57> seb128: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-keyring/commit/?id=c90a1cca64 fixes python-secretstorage test suite :)
<mitya57> I didn't mention it above ^^
<mitya57> and also python-keyring test suite
<mitya57> Laney: I'm using the git snapshot for 3 or 4 days
<mitya57> If you need bug reports, all three commits are linked to bugs in GNOME bugzilla :)
<seb128> we might update to 3.8 once it's out if we go rolling
<seb128> otherwise that will probably not be for raring
<mitya57> ok...
<Laney> xnox: after lunch I'll upgrade clutter-gst-2.0 to the newest release which changes that shader code
<Laney> perhaps it'll help
<Laney> ref comment #14 in the gnome bug
<xnox> "Cogl 1.10 introduced new boilerplate for shaders. This commit cleans up our shaders." that commit removed the offending precission line.
<Laney> mitya57: feel free to ask for sponsorship for important cherry-picks like that testfix one
<Laney> xnox: yeah, indeed
<BigWhale> Is there an #ubuntu-legal for asking those kind of questions? :)
<Laney> the hope is there
 * Laney → lunch, back in some time (going to the city centre)
<xnox> BigWhale: hm?
<BigWhale> When I'm collecting debug information for Kazam, I also record information about user home directory path and the location of where Kazam is recording files. Is this something I should let the user know?
<BigWhale> DEBUG Utils - Video folder set to: /home/bigwhale/Videos
<BigWhale> DEBUG Utils - Picture folder set to: /home/bigwhale/Pictures
<BigWhale> These are the lines in question.
<BigWhale> There are probably more.
<BigWhale> So, someone might be recording picures to /home/joe/my_secret_evil_plan_to_take_over_the_world/pics/
<seb128> BigWhale, no need to warn the user about that I think, but why do you need those directories?
<xnox> BigWhale: what do you mean by "collecting" is it in the logs? or are they automatically emailed to you?
<xnox> BigWhale: there is all sorts of information like that in the logs, and when users upload it to launchpad they have an option to make bugs private and/or editting the logs when sharing those.
<BigWhale> It's in the logs if user runs kazam with --debug
<BigWhale> seb128, well with --debug I dump a ton of information on screen.
<BigWhale> and I had soe problems with XDG so I added these lines.
<xnox> BigWhale: as long as those are not automatically uploaded anywhere, you are ok.
<xnox> BigWhale: as user is in control of their own log files.
<seb128> well
<seb128> we do collect such infos with apport
<seb128> but we try to anonymise things
<seb128> like username and dirs
<seb128> BigWhale, do you need the names of the dirs? or only their permissions for example?.
<xnox> seb128: but those are not shared outside to people without privacy agreements signed by canonical.
<xnox> ;-)
<xnox> mostly.
<xnox> BigWhale: does kazam have apport hooks at the moment?
<BigWhale> yes, but this is not logged anywhere it is just dumped on the screen.
<xnox> BigWhale: it's totally fine then =)
<BigWhale> Ok, thanks for the advice guys.
<seb128> desrt, hey
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1152187
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1152187 in systemd "[MIR] systemd" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> just for info ;-)
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> url 1
<pitti> oops
<pitti> subscribed
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> pitti, would be good to update our package, logind has a CVE in 44 (I didn't check if it's distro patched)
<pitti> seb128: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+archive/logind FYI
<pitti> seb128: yeah, updating to 198 is on my TODO list
<seb128> pitti, is that the current one? be careful, lennart dropped support for distro specific config files recently
<seb128> like /etc/default/locale
<desrt> seb128: good morning!
<pitti> seb128: yes I know, we'll patch it back in (mbiebl already did)
<seb128> great
<pitti> bonjour desrt
<seb128> desrt, hey, you missed the logind session at vUDS
<desrt> i know.  i intended not to go.
<desrt> i don't really have any opinion on the topic other than 'yes'
<pitti> desrt: oh, there was no debate about the "yes", it was about the "how"
<desrt> pitti: ya.  that's the part i don't know anything about :)
<pitti> $ pidof console-kit-daemon
<pitti> $
<pitti> :-)
<pitti> and I have ACLs, polkit, etc. working
<pitti> I'll run this for some time and check for things that are broken
<seb128> desrt, ok, I had you invited because I though you talked to Lennart about running logind without systemd-pid1 and that he recommended against it
<seb128> desrt, I was unsure if you had specifics on why
<desrt> no
<desrt> he just said we'll make our lives difficult
<pitti> I found about the "why" the hard way today
<seb128> desrt, anyway it seems we had enough people to have a good decisions and pitti already moved along with the ppa ;-)
<desrt> but i don't know if that was any more true than when he usually tells us "you will make your life difficult by not having systemd"
<pitti> he's right that logind's API doesn't work OOTB without systemd, as it queries cgroups (which we don't manage)
<pitti> so I added some cheesy hackery; that needs a security review first, too
<pitti> but I wanted to see first how many obstacles there are
<pitti> seb128: annoying -- osageorange seems to have stopped sending us cron mail on retracer failures :(
<seb128> pitti, right, seems like we missed a few retracers down time recently
 * Sweetshark cant help but think "we live in interesting times" reading his inbox ...
<kenvandine> dpm, can you point me at an example package that builds QML API docs for developer.ubuntu.com ?
<Laney> xnox: care to try http://people.canonical.com/~laney/clutter-gst-2.0/ ?
<xnox> Laney: right in a moment.
<Laney> merci mon ami
<mdeslaur> seb128: nautilus doesn't seem to be saving the view per directory anymore...is that a known issue?
<xnox> Laney: works like a charm =) deploy the fix!
<Laney> SHIP. IT.
<mdeslaur> seb128: PoS...I opened #1152226
<mdeslaur> seb128: can we please revert to a sane version of nautilus now? pretty please? :)
<mitya57> sane = 3.4?
<Laney> 3.8? :)
<mitya57> yes, let's *revert* to 3.8 :)
<mdeslaur> to a version that doesn't have the retarded split menus, and one that actually has views that work :)
<mdeslaur> I'm sure there's a few other things that are missed by others :P
<kenvandine> seb128, can you look at dee-qt in sourceNEW too?
<kenvandine> seb128, it's a source package rename
<kenvandine> from libqtdee
 * didrocks announced 200 daily releases on ubuntu-unity, and we didn't break ubuntu (yet)! :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, woot!
<didrocks> kenvandine: maybe you want to be the first one with friends to break with daily? :-p
<kenvandine> haha... that sounds like a challenge!
<didrocks> robru: unique window of opportunity there ^
<didrocks> :)
<jbicha> mdeslaur: views work here :) as far as the menus go that's bug 1130722
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1130722 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Change nautilus menu layout in Unity back to the style of 3.4" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130722
<mdeslaur> jbicha: sorry, views get reset on my laptop, in my vm, and on my test machine...not sure how they are being remembered for you
<jbicha> 3.8 brings a modified tree navigation to the list view
<GunnarHj> Riddell: ping
<jbicha> mdeslaur: do you mean the zoom level?
<mdeslaur> jbicha: LP: #1152226
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1152226 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus no longer remembers view per directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152226
<jbicha> mdeslaur: yeah that's a feature, view settings are global now but you can set the default in Nautilus>Preferences>Views
<mdeslaur> jbicha: wait, that's a _feature_?
<mdeslaur> jbicha: ok, if it's a feature, then that's one more reason to go back to 3.4
<jbicha> the GNOME bug wasn't closed though so maybe they'd accept a patch to make that optional but I think global by default isn't a bad idea
<mdeslaur> jbicha: of course you don't :P
<jbicha> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=692830
<ubot2`> Debian bug 692830 in wnpp "ITP: nemo -- File manager for cinnamon" [Wishlist,Open]
<desrt> GunnarHj: hey.  looking at https://live.gnome.org/Design/SystemSettings/RegionAndLanguage/ChangeProposals and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-deprecate-language-selector
<desrt> GunnarHj: what can you tell me about the current state of things?  has anyone done any work?
<jbicha> except for the menu split confusion, I think Nautilus 3.6+ is much more usable for average users and I don't think we're really considering forking Nautilus 3.4
<jbicha> anyway, isn't somebody supposed to be doing some qml app thing for that eventually?
<mdeslaur> jbicha: I disagree, I think the new nautilus is harder to use for most users. Yeah, a new qml file manager would be nice.
<GunnarHj> desrt: The switch language-selector -> g-c-c region is postponed. The reason is that g-c-c 3.6 has issues with the im things, so we are basically using g-c-c 3.4 in 13.04. The code for langpack handling hasn't been written yet, since we don't want to base it on 3.4.
<desrt> GunnarHj: i was thinking that a good way to get around this issue would be to hide/disable/remove the keyboard subtab of the region panel for now
<desrt> and keep our separate 'keyboard layout' panel
<desrt> seems weird to have such an easy-to-workaround thing block the more important work of killing l-s
<GunnarHj> desrt: Yeah, but the separate keyboard layout is actually the old GNOME tab.
<desrt> i know
<desrt> we can keep that status quo for now
<GunnarHj> desrt: But the critical thing is to deal with the langpack handling.
<desrt> ya.  we'd need to at least add an 'add/remove' button to open the current dialog that l-s has
<Riddell> GunnarHj: hi
<desrt> and probably modify it so that the 'short list' in the UI is not the way that GNOME uses to pick it but rather all installed language packs
<GunnarHj> desrt: Yes.
<desrt> mpt: actually... i just realise that this is sort of a bad idea
<GunnarHj> Riddell: Hi Jonathan!
<desrt> mpt: you give the example of india where the vendor/admin/whatever will want to install all of the indian national languages and have these appear in the list
<desrt> what about the case that i have language-pack-en installed?
<GunnarHj> Riddell: Wonder if you noticed https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.raring/+merge/151132 ?
<desrt> do i really want to have 20 items in my list for English (US), (UK), (Canada), (Australia), (New Zealand), (Hong Kong), (Denmark), (...
<desrt> and expect to rank those?
<Riddell> GunnarHj: mm no, thanks for the ping
<GunnarHj> Riddell: The other flavours have made that switch by now.
<Riddell> GunnarHj: presumably it's a no brainer can but can remind me again the differences?
<GunnarHj> Riddell: im-switch is deprecated and no longer maintained.
<GunnarHj> Riddell: Basically they do the same things.
<seb128> re
<seb128> mdeslaur, yeah, I'm annoyed at nautilus as well
<Riddell> GunnarHj: thanks, I'll get Quintasan to do it as he's been looking into input methods recently
<GunnarHj> Riddell: There is a simple interface in language-selector, and in language-selector-gnome I changed it to fit im-config. Don't know how you handle the im part now.
<Riddell> GunnarHj: no very much :(
<GunnarHj> Riddell: Great, then I know that someone looks into it.
<seb128> kenvandine, dee-qt NEWed
<kenvandine> thanks
<seb128> jbicha, hey, btw why wouldn't the new document stuff work in 3.8? did they keep breaking more stuff?
<seb128> mdeslaur, I start pondering going back to nautilus 3.4 as well...
<mdeslaur> seb128: we could just rename it and use the renamed one in unity, that would allow the gnome folks to get their recent version
<seb128> mdeslaur, I was reluctant to do that because of
<seb128> 1- things that depends on nautilus >= version
<jbicha> seb128: they want to use an actual file in ~/Templates for consistency https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=9323d
<seb128> 2- the conflcit
<seb128> 3- the fact that there is a public lib
<seb128> used by e.g u1
<seb128> if the ABI changes that will make life hard for those
<mpt> desrt, can you think of a case where you would want to interleave variants of different languages?
<seb128> jbicha, k, I'm glad we decided to stay on 3.6, avoiding extra issues this cycle (in fact it would have been wiser to stay on 3.4 but it's late for that)
<mpt> desrt, if not, variants could be rearrangable within expanded branches of a treeview, but most people would just rearrange the overall languages being rearrangable as branches.
<desrt> mpt: this is starting to sound ugly
<desrt> it's also evil from a technical standpoint
<seb128> mdeslaur, we could have both while the lib abi is compatible though
<desrt> let's say i'm seb
<desrt> probably i want fr_FR
<desrt> but not fr_CA and all of the other fr_ things
<desrt> but this entire list will end up in my LANGUAGES= variable, by your proposal
<mdeslaur> seb128: do you have a list of stuff that uses the lib?
<seb128> mdeslaur, rdepends libnautilus-extension1a?
<mdeslaur> seb128: thanks
<desrt> having a LANGUAGES variable with 17 items in it is ... not good
<seb128> mdeslaur, those are stuff that either add entries in the nautilus menus, or a tab to the properties, or a submenu
<desrt> (which, btw, is the number of english variants)
<seb128> mdeslaur, e.g file-roller add unpack archive stuff
<mdeslaur> hrm, yeah...that's an important one
<marrusl> hey..  i have a question about old gnome libraries: libgnome-desktop-2-17 and libgnomeprint (and printui).  Can one safely assume they'll at least be in the archives (if not main) for the foreseeable future?
<mpt> desrt, yes, I'm assuming that if fr_CA is the only fr_ available, that's still better than en
<desrt> mpt: but in reality, there is 'fr' available always
<desrt> the real reason we have fr_FR, fr_CA, fr_BE, fr_CH, and a dozen others is different locale settings
<desrt> and the occasional translation tweak
<desrt> but 'fr.po' is 99% of the time the only one
<desrt> on my system right now i have 242 mo files from 'fr' and not a single one from one of the variants
<desrt> and no matter which variant i select, it will end up using 'fr'
<mpt> desrt, so what's the problem then?
<desrt> mpt: the problem is that, under your proposal there is no way to tell apart user intention of "i want french french followed by canadian french followed by belgian french followed by swiss french followed by..." and "i just want french damnit, why is this expander widget here?"
<GunnarHj> desrt, mpt: Your discussion makes me curious.
<GunnarHj> desrt, mpt: The GNOME way to make the lists is based on the fact that they have it all installed to start with.
<desrt> which is a remarkably sane way to deal with variants....
<GunnarHj> desrt, mpt: In Ubuntu we show the installed langpacks (basically).
<GunnarHj> I think it's important to not expose the users to long list of locales.
<GunnarHj> The purpose with a language list should be to make it possible for users to choose between available _translations_. That's how we currently do it in Ubuntu, and I hope we'll keep doing so after the switch to g-c-c region.
<GunnarHj> translation != langpack != locale
<desrt> GunnarHj: the problem is that the idea of translation is poorly defined
<desrt> particularly in the presence of language packs
<GunnarHj> desrt: We have a definition via /usr/share/language-tools/language-options
<GunnarHj> desrt: If you run that script, you get the _translations_ on your box.
<GunnarHj> desrt: It gives you e.g. en_GB and en_US but not the huge list of English locales.
<chrisccoulson> i've decided that anybody who chooses to work on a JS engine is insane
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh, that's what the V8 guys are telling :)
<GunnarHj> desrt: What was the problem that you and mpt were originally discussing?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, i swear, i'm going to be a V8 expert by the end of the week ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: hum, I watch a lot of V8 videos, I doubt being an expert in a week is possible though :p
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems like didrocks wants to take over debugging v8 for you? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, hah
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, you're more than welcome too ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: only if it's the second step of optimization which is involved!
<didrocks> I don't care about the first one :p
<ogra_> seb128, yo .... how much does the desktop team use pandaboards ? TI killed them and we might not get new X drivers so i'm wondering if we could kill the desktop images on them (keeping server for buildd support though)
<desrt> GunnarHj: i still get a list that's too long
<desrt> en, en_CA, en_AU, en_GB, en_NZ, en_US
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, i use mine a lot (although, with 12.04)
<chrisccoulson> i guess i could live without new images ;)
<GunnarHj> desrt: That's because those directories exist in /usr/share/locale-langpack
<desrt> en_US@piglatin
<desrt> lol.
<GunnarHj> desrt: But that's excluded since there is no matching locale.
<desrt> en@shaw
<desrt> nice.
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, it's what comes out of the JIT that i'm debugging ;)
<GunnarHj> desrt: If we want a shorter list, I suppose that somebody should reconsider the contents of the English langpack.
<chrisccoulson> i've even stopped shaving so that i fit the stereotype
<seb128> ogra_, hey
<desrt> i think the solution is to have a three-tiered system
<seb128> ogra_, I'm sure half the team don't use them, especially since we have the nexus which are nice arm builders
<desrt> "in use on this system" vs. "installed" vs. "can be installed"
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: pfff, first step then, too easy (phew, I'm safe \o/)
<seb128> ogra_, but some people do (e.g chrisccoulson and qengho to build/debug chromium)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, how much storage do these n7's have then?
<GunnarHj> desrt: Wouldn't that make it more complicated?
<chrisccoulson> if it's 8GB, then i can't use it to build firefox or chrome :/
<chrisccoulson> so if people have spare pandaboards............ ;)
<desrt> GunnarHj: yes and no
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, not enough for you
<desrt> GunnarHj: it would make the UI more complicated but also more manageable
<ogra_> and using USB disks is hard on the n7 because it doesnt charge then
<Laney> I use mine for testing
<seb128> chrisccoulson, keep your pandaboard ;-)
<desrt> GunnarHj: i don't know how often people are installing language packs, but i'd guess "not a lot"
<seb128> ogra_, do you need some back?
<desrt> so maybe we're trying too hard to make that ultra-easy
<qengho> ogra_, seb128, I have a Pandaboard, but I use Cr Book almost always.
<ogra_> seb128, nope, but i need to make a decision for rarings panda desktop images
<ogra_> seb128, it doesnt look like we will get a new PVR driver ... which means no GLES
<sabdfl> ogra_, drop pandaboard desktop, if we want a new target, consider exynos
<seb128> ogra_, well, we don't have the new xorg so we have working drivers?
<GunnarHj> desrt: Currently we have a list of langpacks in language-selector for installing those.
<chrisccoulson> i could live without a raring image
<ogra_> sabdfl, yay, awesome !
<Laney> right, I wouldn't be sad if there was no desktop
<seb128> ogra_, +1 with what sabdfl said from me as well
<ogra_> (though the mali license situation isnt much better)
<GunnarHj> desrt: Then we have language lists in a few places to select among available translations.
<Laney> I'm mainly using it as a server
<seb128> we use them mostly as builder/remote machines for debugging
<chrisccoulson> but i'd like to know that a pandaboard alternative was available, should mine die at some point ;)
<seb128> so we don't need a desktop image
<ogra_> yeah, i plan to keep the server images anyway
<desrt> ogra_: lima.
<ogra_> we use the boards as buildds so it makes sense to have a server img around
<desrt> ogra_: plus... seriously... have you see the odroid?  it's awesome.
<GunnarHj> desrt: how would "in use on this system" make the picture easier?
<desrt> GunnarHj: it's somewhat likely that users on a system will speak the same languages as other users on that system
<desrt> so we can ask accountsservice for a list of languages in use by other users and use it to preseed our own list
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, if it's too easy, you're more than welcome to help me debug it :P
<ogra_> desrt, i'm typing this on a chromebook under a wonderfully running unity ;)
<desrt> ogra_: i'm guessing you're meaning it's not an x86 chromebook :)
<ogra_> (mali600 with teh proprietary libs copied from chromeos though)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: pffff, not even a challenge, won't dare… (ok, I should stop jocking or you will take it seriously) ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<GunnarHj> desrt: That would be possible, of course.
<GunnarHj> desrt: But that would require both a 'short' and a 'long' list, just as GNOME has it. Personally I think it's desirable to avoid the short/long list approach.
<desrt> GunnarHj: i think i've made a reasonable argument that any sane way of generating a 'short list' represensitive all installed language packs would always be too long to be user-friendly
<GunnarHj> desrt: Not sure I agree, as long as the system admin only installs relevant langpacks.
<GunnarHj> desrt: The philosophy is to make all installed _translations_ available to the users.
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> indeed, the situation is bad for english
<desrt> but it doesn't seem to be as bad for some other languages
<desrt> the 'fr' langpack for example only brings 'fr'
<GunnarHj> desrt: Right.
 * desrt checks pt and es
<desrt> pt brings pt_BR and pt_PT.  not too bad.
<desrt> okay.  i'm starting to believe you
<GunnarHj> desrt: Agreed about English. So maybe we should ask somebody look into the English langpack?
<desrt> es brings... only 'es'
<desrt> despite installing 20 locales
<GunnarHj> desrt: Yes, since there is only one Spanish translation.l
 * desrt tries zh
<desrt> only CN HK and TW there, more or less as expected
 * desrt wonders if having 'Chinese (Taiwan)' permanently in the UI for all chinese users may be problematic
<GunnarHj> desrt: It's not there if you don't install Chinese (Traditional)
<desrt> GunnarHj: but then you also lose hong kong
<GunnarHj> desrt: True...
<desrt> anyway...
<desrt> these are obviously fairly minor details
<desrt> i have installed language packs for en, fr, es, pt, and both zh and i see only ~10 entries
<desrt> more than half of which are english, of course
<GunnarHj> desrt: I'm biased, so I certainly tend to defend the current way. ;-)
<GunnarHj> desrt: Right, but still managable for the user, isn't it?
<desrt> yes.  utterly.
<desrt> i expected each of fr, es, pt and zh to be as bad (or worse) than en
<desrt> that situation would be bad
<GunnarHj> desrt: Agreed. But that's not the case.
<desrt> indeed
<seb128> grrrrr firefox
<seb128> thanks for downloading that iso in /tmp rather than ~/Download
<seb128> since I rebooted I can restart the hour download...
<qengho> Ugh.  We need a "AND ALSO dequeue all the apport reports that refuse to be sent because I have an old package installed somewhere" button in those crash dialogues,
<jbicha> seb128: for gcalctool.desktop, I guess we could use session-migration
<seb128> no
<seb128> what would you migrate?
<seb128> custom desktop launchers?
<seb128> like we would need to grep through the user dir .local configs and do weird changes
<jbicha> Unity launcher & GNOME Shell favorite
<seb128> what if I added an icon on my desktop?
<jbicha> my wife for instance had the calculator pinned to her launcher
<seb128> or on gnome-panel
<seb128> or in xfce
<jbicha> we've done it before, I think when Ubuntu One changed its .desktop
<seb128> right, and we got burnt by it :p
<seb128> what's the issue with renaming back the .desktop?
<seb128> dobey pointed that the rename broke also the calculator keybinding
<seb128> e.g for those who have a keyboard with that key
<jbicha> seb128: just convincing GNOME and getting the freeze exception which is definitely still doable
<seb128> hate renames :-(
<jbicha> we should have had robert_ancell do it before he turned over maintainership :|
<dobey> yeah
<seb128> he's the one who did the renaming to start
<seb128> I complained to him about it :p
<kenvandine> what's up with the amd64 builders?
<kenvandine> my builds have said start in 2 hours since this morning :)
<chrisccoulson> well, firefox is building on 2 of them
<mlankhorst> o.o
<dpm> kenvandine, sorry, I was in meetings, and I now have to run. I'll reply on e-mail re: the api docs question
<seb128> jbicha, I will talk to didrocks about migration, can you come with the magic to migrate gnome-shell's favorites?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Just a dummy question after all the recent noise: Is 13.04 going to be released as originally planned?
<seb128> GunnarHj, we don't know, we stick to the plan until decided otherwise
<seb128> GunnarHj, discussion is still ongoing, I hope we get a conclusion in the next week
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok...
<jbicha> seb128: it should be just as easy as it would be for Unity, but I filed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=695382 and will try following up with GNOME
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 695382 in general "Rename gnome-calculator.desktop back to gcalctool.desktop" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<GunnarHj> charles: ping
<Quintasan> GunnarHj: ping
<desrt> ricotz: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=4054d531c32d0d28614435fae1d9041b629197bc
<desrt> ricotz: why not strncpy?
 * desrt supposes nul termination is handled differently in the overflow case there...
<ricotz> desrt, hi, this was suppose to only fix the warning and not changing the logic
<desrt> fair enough
<desrt> plus... the nul case is a good argument to leave it as is
<desrt> i forgot that strncpy() totally sucks in this regard
<ricotz> desrt, hmm, i see
<robert_ancell> mterry, lightdm "All 147 tests passed". OMG trunk finally passes. I can release :)
<mterry> robert_ancell, hah!
<mterry> robert_ancell, well, hold on
<mterry> robert_ancell, this qt5 branch, do you have an opinion on Dave's comments?
<mterry> I'd like to squeeze that in if we can
<robert_ancell> mterry, I think he's right - it would be safer to add a new entry so upgraders don't get caught out
<robert_ancell> can you fix it soon?
<mterry> robert_ancell, sure
<mterry> robert_ancell, I figured upgraders would know that various things need to be changed between qt4 and qt5 (surely the rest of the upgrade won't be no-changes).  But easy enough to add new role
<attente> in what Makefile does dh_auto_test look for the test/check target?
<mterry> attente, I think it's buildsystem based.  In the Makefile/autotools buildsystem, it probably just calls make check
<robert_ancell> mterry, I don't know enough to say but in general it seems safer to add the new role, there's also some precedence for that as noted by David
<mterry> robert_ancell, fixing now
<attente> mterry, so if i have a check target, dh_auto_test should find it automatically?
<attente> that's not my experience currently for some reason
<mterry> attente, if you're using autotools and such
<attente> that's the case. but it just echos dh_auto_test without running make check it seems
<mterry> robert_ancell, branch updated
<robert_ancell> mterry, ta
<mterry> attente, put some echos in your top-level check target?
<attente> mterry, still not getting called unfortunately
<attente> i guess i should just override dh_auto_test
<robert_ancell> mterry, did you see David's comment?
<mterry> robert_ancell, grr, ok
<mterry> robert_ancell, fixed
<robert_ancell> mterry, btw, what do you think of lp:~ubuntu-desktop/lightdm/ubuntu? I think it's more effort than it's worth - any opposition to just doing standard uploads?
<robert_ancell> or just a /debian dir only branch
<mterry> robert_ancell, or inline?  :)
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah, was thinking about that. I don't know if that is a good or a bad thing for lightdm
<mterry> robert_ancell, either just debian or standard uploads is fine
<mterry> robert_ancell, I have a slight preference for debian/ bzr branches
<popey> I am reading kenvandine's blog post and for some reason in my head I'm hearing his accent
<kenvandine> hahah
<kenvandine> i have an accent?
<kenvandine> popey, i thought it was you that had an accent :-p
<popey> hah!
<kenvandine> hehe
<robert_ancell> mterry, Is libqt5v8-5-dev the correct qt5 dev package to depend on?
<mterry> robert_ancell, qtbase-dev I believe
<mterry> robert_ancell, qtbase5-dev sorry
<robert_ancell> ok
<robert_ancell> mterry, can you smoke test lp:~robert-ancell/lightdm/ubuntu-1.5.1?
<mterry> robert_ancell, k
<mterry> robert_ancell, built and runs fine for my simple case
<robert_ancell> mterry, ok that's two systems so can't be too bad :)
<mterry> robert_ancell, we're past FF though by a couple hours  :)
<robert_ancell> mterry, I'm going to #ubuntu-release to beg :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-08
<pitti> Good morning
<BigWhale> ☠ morning ...
<BigWhale> :>
<RAOF> Still 4 hours sleep?
<BigWhale> RAOF, yes... I'll start hating Steam pretty soon. "Ooooh, a new humble bundle ... " "Oh, look, sunrise."
<chrisccoulson> 4 hours sleep?
<chrisccoulson> lucky you ;)
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: How goes Operation: Two Young Girls
<RAOF> ? :)
<chrisccoulson> 1.5 hours ;)
<chrisccoulson> although, i did go to bed quite late
<chrisccoulson> so it's my own fault
<BigWhale> I am so glad I'm past this ... In 15 minutes I'll just scream: "put on your shoes and go to school!" :)
<didrocks> good morning!
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> bonjour pitti, ça va?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien, merci!
<Sweetshark> Moin a tous!
<pitti> Sweetshark: bonjour Monsieur, comment vas-tu?
<pitti> $ sudo dpkg -P consolekit
<pitti> hah!
<Sweetshark> pitti: je vas bien, merci.
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> pitti, victory? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: well, milestone
<pitti> https://plus.google.com/107564545827215425270/posts/15va4vhty9T
<Sweetshark> pitti: how can it be that you push the agenda of the french mafia? Das ist nicht fair.
<pitti> it's faaar from perfect yet
<pitti> /msg Sweetshark I must, seb128 knows where I live!
<pitti> oops :)
<seb128> hehe
<pitti> Vive la France^WUbuntu^Wlogind^Wour tech lead^Wla biére^Wnotre seb128!
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti tu donne une accolade en retour
<pitti> oh, "la bière", non?
<seb128> oui
 * Sweetshark imagines pitti with a french flags on some barricades ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: nah, moane Fahne isch jetzt bayerisch
 * pitti va aller en grève au lieu
<Sweetshark> pitti: I wull di wat. Wi schnacken nu missingsch, und mit die andere Sprachens is dann daddeldu!
<pitti> haha
<Laney> guten morgen
<seb128> Laney, guten tag!
<seb128> Laney, wie gehts?
<Laney> gut, danke! es ist Freitag ;-)
<Laney> what's the verb "to ride" (as in a bike)?
<Laney> just fahren?
<seb128> zyklus?
<pitti> Laney: yes, "Fahrrad fahren"
<Laney> so ... früher fuhr ich mit meinem neuen Fahrrad zum Fluss :-)
<Sweetshark> Laney: looks good to me.
<Sweetshark> Laney: now translate for me: Wenn ist das Nunstück git und Slotermeyer? Ja! Beiherhund das Oder die Flipperwaldt gersput!
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, pitti, Laney
<chrisccoulson> happy fry-day!
 * Laney dies from laughter
<Laney> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<Sweetshark> Laney: consider yourself successful then ;)
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: quite fine, thanks! how about yourself?
<chrisccoulson> pitti, quite tired, after an intense week of debugging v8 :/
<pitti> Laney: FWIW, I can't translate that either
 * Sweetshark imagines the impact the funniest joke in the world could have nowadays with twitter etc.
<Laney> pitti: it's a joke from monty python ;-)
<pitti> Sweetshark: OMGNOO
<Laney> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Funniest_Joke_in_the_World
<Laney> s/en/de/ ;-)
<pitti> Laney: oh, I did see that one, I just couldn't remember it any more
<pitti> (probably for the better)
<Laney> probably harmful for your health
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, happy friday to you too!
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you get at the bottom of your debugging? or is that going to keep you pulling hairs until the W.E?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, i've got a pretty good idea what's going on now :)
<chrisccoulson> i just need to understand how v8 applies relocations to deserialized jit code, which is what is failing ;)
<chrisccoulson> (chrome has a snapshot of v8 builtins linked in, to avoid the jit creating them on every startup. but references to C functions from the deserialized jit code aren't being relocated)
 * RAOF was going to ask why v8 would serialise its jit output :)
<chrisccoulson> it's been an interesting week ;)
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, the builtins are serialized during the build process
<chrisccoulson> and then linked in to the binary
<chrisccoulson> i didn't know this until this week, and spent some time trying to figure out why i wasn't hitting various breakpoints in the jit compiler)
<RAOF> They should cache all jit output!
<chrisccoulson> lol
 * RAOF is only partially joking there.
<czajkowski> this has been a very long week
<bryce> czajkowski, no kidding
<seb128> is there any short week here?
<seb128> ;-)
<czajkowski> picked the wrong week to do so much and run a conference on saturday, I can haz sleep right!
<rvr_> czajkowski: Some energy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlyXNRrsk4A ;)
<Laney> when's unity 7 planned to be released?
<Laney> didrocks: ^?
 * Laney is reviewing his first FFe of the cycle :-)
<didrocks> Laney: if we do have unity 7, it will just be a rename of current unity
<didrocks> Laney: so not a new "version"
<didrocks> Laney: we do release everyday, you know :p
<Laney> I thought that at some point that would be disabled in favour of a normal one
<Laney> so I can assume that FFes with approved branches will land the next day then
 * Laney was confused by the "milestone" that the bug has
<didrocks> Laney: should be, not sure what you are referring to (I guess shutdown dialog?)
<Laney> correct
<didrocks> Laney: but it's something to ensure with mterry/cyphermox/ken/robru
<didrocks> Laney: they are the one looking at the MP
<didrocks> and stopping if upstream is going crazy
<didrocks> like mterry did with shutdown dialog :p
<Laney> but he didn't vote against it, so is the merge going to happen?
<Laney> anyway I will approve it (just looking for future info)
<didrocks> Laney: no, but they shouldn't merge it
<didrocks> Laney: if they do, we'll revert
<didrocks> before the FFe is acked
<Laney> I thought it was done by a bot once the approve votes were there
<didrocks> Laney: the bot only care about the global state
<Laney> ah, and who changes that? I've never done it for these projects
<didrocks> Laney: people approving generally
<didrocks> ah yeah, sometimes, they forget :)
<Laney> so feel free to fix it for that one ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: I prefer the stackholder dealing with it
<didrocks> (mterry)
<didrocks> don't want to jump on anybody shoulder :p
<didrocks> already fixing the daily release is enough when jenkins is going crazy like this morning ;)
<Laney> fair enough
<Laney> seems like it goes crazy quite often ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: unfortunately, I just got one bug since november on my code
<didrocks> Laney: all the rest is autopilot tests/jenkins/utah
<didrocks> (utah is way better now though)
<Laney> hehe
<chrisccoulson> does anyone have any autopkgtests that require root access?
<Laney> chrisccoulson: gvfs at least did have that
<chrisccoulson> Laney, ah, thanks
<Laney> yeah, still does
<Sweetshark> bdrung: dd0b8b521ea9543158b152cf80666b904027af49 trades a package-contains-broken-symlink against a doc-package-depends-on-main-package, which one do you like better?
<Sweetshark> bdrung: I would go for reverting dd0b8b521ea9543158b152cf80666b904027af49 -- no need to have delta to have a different warning
<bdrung> Sweetshark: let me check
<Sweetshark> bdrung: btw running lintian is now part of the jenkins job ;)
<bdrung> Sweetshark: good. you can revert dd0b8b521ea9543158b152cf80666b904027af49
<bdrung> Sweetshark: do you have the debs from your latest build?
<Sweetshark> bdrung: yes, but without the revert or the patches you send to rene
<bdrung> Sweetshark: okay. can i have them?
<bdrung> Sweetshark: btw, how are the source tarballs generated?
<bdrung> Sweetshark: i have another patch: http://paste.debian.net/240472/
<chrisccoulson> is libdbus threadsafe?
<bdrung> Sweetshark: can i have your debs?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not sure, libdbus-glib is not, gdbus is
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you might want to grab desrt to ask him when he's around, he probably knows
<Laney> pretty sure it's not
<Laney> hyperair has had recent pain with this IIRC
<hyperair> hmm?
<hyperair> what's that?
<Laney> libdbus thread safety
<chrisccoulson> seb128, Laney, yeah, it's ok. i found my answer already
<chrisccoulson> see https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=849204
<hyperair> oh gconf.
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 849204 in Widget: Gtk "crash in _dbus_watch_invalidate" [Critical,New]
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> there we go, same function.
<hyperair> chrisccoulson: make sure dbus-glib is initialized with threads.
<hyperair> there's a recent gconf# upload in debian that fixed it
<hyperair> and an ubuntu-only gconf patch written by me that does something with it
<Sweetshark> bdrung: sources are genned with the get-orig-sources from ./debian/rules
<Sweetshark> bdrung: lintian-override for image warning looks good, applied
<Sweetshark> bdrung: I will start the upload now and go for lunch ;)
<bdrung> thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, can you do a NEW review for me? accounts-qml-module
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, sure
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> seb128, good morning :)
 * Laney whispers something about feature freeze
<bdrung> Sweetshark: will you push to git?
<Sweetshark> bdrung: can do, would have waited for the new build to finish over lunch otherwise.
<bdrung> okay
<seb128> kenvandine, hum, Laney suggested I shouldn't NEW your upload because of FF...
<kenvandine> :(
<kenvandine> it's just for universe... nothing using it in the distro
<kenvandine> :-D
<Laney> I think it should be fine following slangasek's relaxed FFe policy for the first few days
<Laney> is there anything else coming?
<kenvandine> not from me
<chrisccoulson> w00t, I OWN ALL THE BUILDERS NOW
<chrisccoulson> (well, nearly all)
<smartboyhw> chrisccoulson, :)
<kenvandine> i tried getting it in yesterday... but was blocked on getting a branch merged
<Laney> go for it
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<kenvandine> Laney, thanks
<kenvandine> i only care to get it in to make it easier for the guys working on the core apps project
<kenvandine> nothing on the desktop uses it yet
<kenvandine> i guess i didn't get gwibber replaced in time :/
<kenvandine> that's sad!
<seb128> kenvandine, copyright says "either version 3 of the License." (minor detail) ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, looks good otherwise
<Sweetshark> bdrung: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/libreoffice4/debs/
<smartboyhw> jbicha, would it be possible for you to package blender 2.66a-2 into the repos
<smartboyhw> ?
<bdrung> Sweetshark: best way to download all these files?
<kenvandine> seb128, grrr... i copied that out of another package :)
<kenvandine> and can't remember which... so it's weird in more than one :-p
<didrocks> bah, I'm tired of thunderbird hanging
 * didrocks will switch to mutt
<smartboyhw> lol
<Sweetshark> bdrung: hmm, dunno. "wget -r"?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: \o/
<didrocks> Sweetshark: I prefered to use our default though, but it's slowing me down now :p
<bdrung> Sweetshark: i have done that, but it tries to download more than i wanted
 * popey hugs mutt
<Sweetshark> bdrung: _rene_ is exploding right now because of the lintian changes.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: he talked with me on IRC
<bdrung> Sweetshark: it doesn't need much to ignite him
<Sweetshark> bdrung: he has a point though on quite a few things
<Sweetshark> bdrung: but the root cause of this is that lintian isnt really the most appropriate tools for such a package
<bdrung> Sweetshark: $ grep '^E' lintian reveals libreoffice-dbg: wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid usr/share/libreoffice/gdb/libreoffice/svl.py 1000/1000 and others. can we fix this by adjusting the permissions in the source tarball?
<bdrung> i assume that a cp is used to install the files
<bdrung> Sweetshark: i get these with your debs (but my debs had no wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid errors)
<attente> does anyone have experience setting up the serial test harness in automake?
<bdrung> Sweetshark: have you updated the source package in between?
<seb128> bdrung, can we spend a bit less time on lintian warnings? seems not the best use of Sweetshark's time...
<bdrung> seb128: wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid is a lintian error that should be addressed. i am not sure what causes it, because my test build didn't lead to it.
<seb128> bdrung, well, seems like those lintian fixes are time consuming, created some bugs and are creating some issues with the Debian maintainer
<seb128> bdrung, can I suggest that updating libreoffice to a non beta version could be a better use of time?
<jbicha> smartboyhw: done, blender still needs someone to fix the powerpc build for it to migrate out of -proposed
<smartboyhw> jbicha, I know
 * smartboyhw will be looking at it hopefully
<jbicha> smartboyhw: good luck :)
<jbicha> do you have access to a powerpc machine?
<seb128> jbicha, hey, any news about the gcalctool revert freeze exception? did you email the gnome release list?
<smartboyhw> jbicha, no:P
<smartboyhw> But then we can normally see what happened I think
<smartboyhw> jbicha, hmm I should probably work on getting blender maintained to catch up with debian.
<bdrung> seb128: the issues with the Debian maintainer are irrelevant on getting the version out for ubuntu.
<seb128> bdrung, well, time that is spent dealing with lintian is not spent getting the new version uploaded...
<bdrung> Sweetshark: can you push your changes to git? has the source package changed since i grabbed it from  http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/libreoffice4/ two days ago?
<ricotz> bdrung, hi, the packages were updated yesterday and most likely reflect "22 hours ago Bjoern Michaelsenonly sed complete lines"
<ricotz> (bdrung, the source tarballs are identical of course)
<Sweetshark> bdrung: I just updating the source package _right_ _now_, so better not sync from there in this moment.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: okay
<bdrung> Sweetshark: can you push your changes to git?
<Sweetshark> bdrung: source package uploaded, git pushed. binaries are build locally on git head and add no further lintian warnings, but not uploaded to p.c.c (the binaries are thus at the state of today in the morning? IIRC)
<bdrung> Sweetshark: okay. i will grab the source, will do a final test build, and do the upload (unless i get the wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid error on my test build)
<smartboyhw> jbicha, don't know how to fix powerpc build for blender....
<kenvandine> seb128, can you please binNEW accounts-qml-module?
<seb128> kenvandine, you are demanding those days :p
<kenvandine> seb128, i know :-D
<kenvandine> i am trying to keep people from using the PPA :)
<seb128> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, the powerpc is depwait on qtdeclarative, I guess that's not going to be sorted today
<kenvandine> no...
<Sweetshark> bdrung: wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid isnt fixed, neither are the non-standard-file-perm -- both will be fixed in the upstream installer (and as this only affects the gdb debugger hooks, this is noncritial vs. the 280 upstream bug fixes over beta2 that the users actaully care about)
<czajkowski> hyperair: ello :)
<seb128> ogra_,  hey, btw did you try to intall the nexus image today?
<ogra_> seb128, the livefs builder broke (once again, sigh) ... seems the tarball is corrupt, i tested the 20130304 image which seems fine and copied it to the last-good-image dir
<seb128> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> IS is on the machine and works on fixing it
<seb128> ogra_, I will grab it from last-good-image then
<ogra_> apart from the horribly crashy compiz in ubiquity that image seems fine
<seb128> k
<seb128> well if it's only ubiquity it's ok
<xnox> ogra_: shall we revert to metacity for now? compiz nonetheless uses libmetacity for the gtk-decorators.....
<xnox> ogra_: compiz will not be getting better with shift to mir.
<ogra_> xnox, well, it would be nice to at least get some chrash dumps
<xnox> ogra_: true.
<ogra_> and the desktop wont shift to mir yet
<xnox> I see.
<ogra_> phablet will
<ogra_> we might start playing with Mir on the nx7 image around 13.10 i'D say
<ogra_> ahead of x86 desktop
<ogra_> (since it will be easy to use the android GLES drivers here)
<seb128> ogra_, we plan to land Mir on desktop for 13.10
<bdrung> Sweetshark: wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid is a regression from 4.0.0
<ogra_> seb128, then "during" instead of "around" :)
<ogra_> but not for 13.04
<ogra_> (which was the point i wanted to make)
<seb128> ogra_, well for 13.10 release if there is a 13.10 on 6 months cadence :p
<seb128> right
<Sweetshark> bdrung: are you sure? I dont think so.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: i haven't seen this error before. i will do a local build test and see if i can reproduce it
<Sweetshark> bdrung: Unless you prove to me that your locally build 4.0.0beta2 do not have the error, I wont believe its a regression.
<Sweetshark> bdrung: because a locally build one has the error, while https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa/+files/ure-dbg_4.0.1%7Erc2-0ubuntu1%7Eraring1%7Eppa1_amd64.deb build on a buildd does not
<Sweetshark> bdrung: and there were no relevant changes wrt after that.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: your deb came from a local build? a was building with pbuilder
<Sweetshark> bdrung: you believe a local pbuilder is no different from a real one? :) In theory thats true. In theory, theory and reality also match. In reality they dont.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: the archive uses sbuild IIRC. so there are sometimes small differences.
<Sweetshark> the package came from a local pbuilder and that is different from a buildd.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: my last builds do not expose wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid. so i will do another build and that should not expose this error.
<Sweetshark> bdrung: also, building arch-dep or -indep can make a difference etc.
<bdrung> yes
<Sweetshark> bdrung: never assume the stuff to be the same, for a package the size of libreoffice there always might be something lurking there.
<Sweetshark> bdrung: learned that from painful experience.
<Sweetshark> (more than once unfortunately)
<seb128> ogra_, shrug, just put your last-good-image on my nexus and I get a "mount: mounting /dev/mcbllk0p9 on /root failed: Invalid argument"
 * seb128 wonders what's wrong with his nexus
<ogra_> seb128, when did you charge it on thw wallcharger last ?
<ogra_> *the
<seb128> yesterday
<ogra_> it doesnt charge much from a PC USB port
<seb128> yeah, I never charge it from the PC
<ogra_> and behaves really odd on low battery
<seb128> I've the charger on the wall on my desktop
<ogra_> but if you are sure its full ....
<seb128> full minus what it lost since yesterday while being off
<ogra_> yeah, that shouldnt matter
<ogra_> hwo do you flash it exactly ?
<Sweetshark> bdrung: so _if_ wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid is a regression it is since ~rc2-0ubuntu1~raring1~ppa1 OR it is a heisenbug. In the first case, I dont see what we touched there at all, in the second case -- its not a regression.
<seb128> ogra_, I'm an idiot, ignore me
<ogra_> fastboot erase boot; fastboot erase userdata; fastboot flash boot raring-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.bootimg; fastboot flash userdata raring-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+nexus7.img
<ogra_> (let me guess, you didnt unzip)
<seb128> (correct)
<ogra_> heh, that just struck me when i pasted the above :)
<seb128> ;-)
<bdrung> Sweetshark: i am checking if there is a difference between the source tarball that i am using and the one that you propose. it could be a heisenbug
<seb128> ogra_, better with the unzip img :p
<Sweetshark> bdrung: I see the wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid here on my local *.debs, but not on the ones that the ppa buildd did produce and I am pretty sure they are the same tarballs (just renamed them)
<ogra_> seb128, phew :)
<bdrung> Sweetshark: okay. so you can expect me to do the upload later this day
<Sweetshark> bdrung: thx. FWIW, my local the md5sums and the one from the ppa dsc match.
<seb128> ogra_, installer running \o/
<ogra_> \o/
<ogra_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ogra_>  foomatic-db-compressed-ppds : Conflicts: foomatic-db-engine but 4.0.8-3 is to be installed
<ogra_>                                Breaks: foomatic-db-engine but 4.0.8-3 is to be installed
 * ogra_ scratches head
<seb128> ogra_, seems like a tkamppeter's issue
<ogra_> i guess there is a seed change ourstanding or some such ?
<ogra_> *out
 * ogra_ gets that when manually triggereing a nexus7 build ... 
<tkamppeter> ogra_, does foomatic-db-compressed-ppds not simply uninstall foomatic-db-engine? for me it did so.
<czajkowski> hyperair: ping
<ogra_> tkamppeter, thats during image build, seems something still wants to pull foomatic-db-engine in (ubuntu-desktop ?)
<czajkowski> c
<tkamppeter> ogra_, OdyX from Debian simply had put a Breaks: foomatic-db-engine without Conflicts: and Replaces: leading the installation to error out, so I added Conflicts:/Replaces:. ubuntu-desktop is installed on my system.
<hyperair> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> hyperair: mind a pm ?
<hyperair> sure
<Laney> ogra_: tkamppeter: seems like foomatic-filters Recommends it
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> tkamppeter, ^^^ can you make sure that is fixed with the next upload ?
<tkamppeter> ogra_, thanks, then I will remove the Recommends: from foomatic-filters.
<tkamppeter> ogra_, fixed foomatic-filters uploaded.
<xnox> can gnome-control-center have plugins written in our preferred Qml/Qt+ 5 toolkit?
<desrt> xnox: no.
<xnox> fail.
<desrt> unless you get funky with xembed
<desrt> and i don't know anyone to have tried that yet
<xnox> desrt: well gtkplug works nice.
<desrt> would be a gtksocket in this case...
<desrt> and a qtplug (or whatever)
<xnox> yeah that.
<xnox> desrt: i once embedded network-manager into ubiquity installer window, it did work. was ugly though =)
<xnox> so i know it works with gtk+ to gtk+ ;-)
<dobey> xnox: well, you can embed windows apps in gnome-panel, so surely it works :)
<dobey> and skype and mumble, too
<bdrung> Sweetshark: my test build didn't have the wrong-file-owner-uid-or-gid lintian error. therefore i am going to upload the package.
<bdrung> Sweetshark: thanks for your work. please tag the latest git commit.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-09
<hide_> hello
<hide_> anyone around
<doomlord> do apple pattents on UI moovemment mean linux scale implementation has to have that wobble
<doomlord> on the mac when you do mission control or expose the windows move in a straight line... wheras on linux they wobble into place
<doomlord> i think apple has a pattent on using a sin function to interpolate..something daft like that
<doomlord> the movement on the mac is definitely slicker
<doomlord> Another unrelated question
<doomlord> anyone know what is involved in adding a thumbnailer to the linux desktop
<doomlord> eg adding a thumbnail generator for a particular fileformat
<RAOF> doomlord: I'd check out nautilus' thumbnailer; there's presumably a freedesktop spec, too.
<doomlord> can ubuntu detect pinch gestures on a 2 finger trackpad
<doomlord> i have 2finger scrolling here... wondered if it would be possible to get pinch to trigger expo..
<doomlord> at the moment i use corner triggering- but any sort of corner triggering starts to feel odd with multiple monitors attached
<lifeless> doomlord: I suspect the answer is 'it depends'
<lifeless> doomlord: AIUI detecting pinch requires multitouch vs just 1/2 detection - because you need to tell how far apart the digits are
<doomlord> anyone know of a 'desktop pager'which does screen thumbnails
<doomlord> maybe
<tjaalton> hrm, unity/compiz updates still clear some user settings
<tjaalton> like focus-follows-mouse
<tjaalton> I was supposed to contact someone about this, but forgot who it was
<ogra_> tjaalton, tell me who that was once you remember and i'll join the queue :)
<tjaalton> ogra_: :)
<tjaalton> didrocks knows, let's ping him on monday
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> i had switched my alt-tab behavior to a sane model, thats gone too
<jbicha> desrt: I believe I'm going to have to add back the gconf dependency to gnome-themes-standard
<jbicha> nevermind, hopefully Qt can be fixed instead
<jbicha> it's bug 1094360
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1094360 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "qt4 apps such as vlc: QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme unless libgnome2-common is installed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094360
<desrt> jbicha: oh.  seriously?
<desrt> huh.
<desrt> Qt takes a GConf depend.... lol.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-03-10
<m4n1sh> mt
<doomlord_> does the ubuntu compositor support ARGB elements within windows
<doomlord_> it is possible to get an ARGB theme for gtk,say.
<doomlord_> eg transparent windows & decorations with opaque text -  like the Terminal has
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-03
<Laney> guten morgen!
<larsu> morning Laney
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you? had a good w.e?
<Laney> hallo, yeah it was good - saturday was sunny so I roamed around outside doing various things but sunday it rained all day
<Laney> = playing games and making sloe gin
<Laney> you?
<seb128> saturday was raining, sunday sunny for us
<seb128> I did some errands/shopping on saturday, some "house-cleaning as well, and played tennis in between
<seb128> yesterday mostly enjoyed the weather and spent some time with my cousin who is here for the holidays
<seb128> today it's raining again :/
<seb128> but they forecast 16°C and sunny for next w.e
<seb128> crazy weather!
<Laney> seems we get the opposite weather to you
<Laney> blue sky outside now!
<seb128> bah, give it back!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> oh, seems like the "download fixes" landing from friday was buggy :/ (it made clicks unhappy)
<Laney> yeah I saw
<Laney> apparently nobody did the full test plan
<Laney> I guess everyone checked the system update bit
<Laney> whoops
<seb128> I didn't even realize that was doing clicks
<seb128> yeah
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: hey, I was checking https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1055166
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1055166 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove() from drisw_update_tex_buffer() from dri_set_tex_buffer2() from operator() from compiz::opengl::bindTexImageGLX() from ... from unity::UnityWindow::DrawWindowDecoration" [High,Triaged]
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: and it seems that the problem happens when a texture is 0x0...
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: in that case I'm getting at some point on the bt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7026994/
<Trevinho> where w/h seems to have random values
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: fyi the problem is solved by not creating textures of null size, but it would still be something that should not crash btw
<mlankhorst> Trevinho: but if I add a flush I don't get a crash
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: I don't know how that might fix it... mhmh
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: flushing after building the pixmap?
<mlankhorst> flushing before the failing XGetGeometry call
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: ah, yeah so basically between the pixmap creation and the binding of the pixmap to texture...
<Trevinho> in the same way, btw, if I don't create a texture if the size is 0x0, it works... mhmh
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: at unity level flushing after creating the pixmap doesn't seem enough tohg
<Trevinho> tough*
<mlankhorst> Trevinho: yeah I did a flush at the crashing call, so I have no idea what it is, but I'm not really sure that it's a bug in libdri
<mlankhorst> is any error suppressing libx11 handler installed btw?
<mlankhorst> might be good to find out the first real error
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: mhmh, herrors should be catched by gdk I think here... let me check
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: oh, yeah... we have in compiz let me get the info
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: I'm only getting a couple of BadWindow error on X_GetProperty calls
<Trevinho> ah, no wait I've the fixes installed :)
<mlankhorst> does anything happen around the time of crash?
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: no, even with crashing unity, still no x errors
<mlankhorst> the XGetGeometry call fails, and afaict the only failure allowed is BadDrawable
<mlankhorst> surely that error ends up *somewhere* ?
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: mh, we have an error handler in compiz, that does nothing by default (unless enabling debug), then nothing else
<Trevinho> I think there's not a gdk error handler set, but it shouldn't interfere
<mlankhorst> :\
<mlankhorst> well XGetGeometry is failing before the real crash, that should at least generate *some* kind of error.. :/
<seb128> bregma, hey, what's the plan for the unity hi-dpi fixes landing? ;-)
<mhr3_> Trevinho, i noticed that with latest compiz window placement doesn't seem to take the titlebar into account, known?
<Trevinho> mhr3_: known and fixed
<mhr3_> Trevinho, in distro?
<Trevinho> but not in distro yet
<mhr3_> i see
<mhr3_> Trevinho, what about my shadow issue? :)
<Trevinho> mhr3_: it's on my list... but I've to finish other things before... :)
<mhr3_> Trevinho, is there a workaround possible?
<Trevinho> mhr3_: for synapse you mean?
<Trevinho> mhr3_: set it as argb window
<mhr3_> how would i do that?
<mhr3_> Trevinho, is that a window hint, ccsm setting or...?
<Trevinho> mhr3_: let me check the higher level call :)
<Trevinho> mhr3_: ah, no the argb thing won't work... as it already is :)
<Trevinho> so.... mhmh, try to mark it as a dock type window for now
<Trevinho> is the easiest workardound
<mhr3_> Trevinho, hm, looks like it was using SPLASHSCREEN as a special case for compiz
<mhr3_> breaking existing workarounds! evil Trevinho!
<Trevinho> ahah :D
<Trevinho> mhr3_: anyway to get the proper fix I think you should instead use a cairo mask to shape the window to match the style,,, so you'd get events only in that area and unity won't draw any shadow :)
<mhr3_> Trevinho, hm, seems like we're doing that for kwin already
<mhr3_> Trevinho, i guess there were other issues so we had to use non-NORMAL window type with compiz
<mhr3_> Trevinho, oh maybe it was just to get rid of the stupid appear animations :)
<desrt> Laney: good morning
<desrt> Laney: looked into that one remaining tests failure over the weekend.  it's a hardware bug :)
<mitya57> charles: Hi, can you please re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/indicator-applet/unparent-label/+merge/208174 ?
<RAOF> Trevinho: Oh, are you the reason gnome-do has recently picked up some shadows on its hidden results window? :)
<dpm> Hi happyaron, around?
<desrt> Laney: but seriously... some more info about which machine that test failed on would be helpful because it looks like it's impossible for it to fail unless the machine has some very strange floating point implementation (non-standard rounding rules, non-deterministic behaviour, etc.)
<desrt> if it's a softfloat machine then maybe we found some problems there...
<smb> tseliot, Sarvatt who should be bugged about bug 1285205 / bug 1152656? Not sure this is known and tracked as something else or not on the radar yet. Looks to be present after todays updates, still for me.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1152656 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152656
<seb128> smb, Trevinho has a fix for it
<tseliot> smb: not me, no proprietary drivers there ;)
<seb128> smb, https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/ignore-invalid-sized-textures/+merge/209061
<smb> seb128, Ah ok. Thanks
<seb128> smb, yw
<Laney> desrt: they were either jenkins slaves (VMs?) or archive builders
<Laney> sadly the old logs have gone away
<desrt> tsk.
<Laney> I could turn the tests back on ...
<desrt> Laney: so i'm kinda convinced the tests aren't buggy
<desrt> like the one failure of assert (a == b) where it showed that the two were equal...
<desrt> this test consists of performing the same calculation twice and making sure it comes out the same both times
<desrt> ...which apparently it doesn't
<desrt> pretty dodgy...
<desrt> the other failure is .. possible to imagine, at least.  it consists of someone rounding improperly.
<smb> seb128, Hm, ok. Looks to me like something there causes ci to fail (or something else)
<seb128> smb, right
<seb128> bregma, btw, whenever you do an unity landing, could you try to include https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/compiz/ignore-invalid-sized-textures/+merge/209061 ? it's currently creating issues for qa tests (segfault in vm/using software rendering)
<ChrisTownsend> smb: seb128: We are working on straightening out the CI failure and then once that's done, we'll review and get it on the train.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, thanks
<seb128> \o/ seeing Trevinho's hi-dpi branch on the train!
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: np
<Laney> desrt: I'll turn them back on in the next release
<smb> ChrisTownsend, Ok, thanks.
<Laney> expecting a tarball today :-)
<desrt> Laney: yup.  will be releasing it.
<desrt> have a few fixups to push first, though.
<Trevinho> Trevinho: :)
<mpt> seb128, I see the “Prompt when not connected” feature isn’t implemented yet. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#phone-wifi> What package would it belong to?
<seb128> mpt, indicator-network and ubuntu-system-settings I would say
<seb128> tedg, Wellark: ^ right?
<tedg> seb128, Yes, indicator-network mostly. The code exists, it just needs to be integrated.
<tedg> Right now it's in indicator-network-prompt, but it'll be moved into indicator-network. So the bug should go there.
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<xnox> Laney: how come gstreamer0.10 still on the cd?
<xnox> is it just seeded or actually needed for something?
<Laney> check for rdepends on the image
<Laney> of the library
<xnox> Laney: found one, bluez-gstreamer.
<xnox> all others appeared to be circular back to ubuntu-desktop.
<seb128> xnox, Laney: ubuntuone stuff use python-qt4 which depends on libqtwebkit4 which depends on libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0
<seb128> ubuntu-sso-client-qt
<seb128> ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<xnox> seb128: oh, i see. about that, do we have anybody to port that stuff to qt5?
<seb128> xnox, not that I know...
<seb128> to python3 as well would be nice
<xnox> seb128: ack.
<mterry> mpt, JohnLea: hey you two!  I sent out an email about sharing the volume with the greeter last week.  If you get a chance, I'd like feedback on what ya'll think about the use cases.  I believe I'm going to go ahead and work on a patch to share it, but would appreciate guidance
 * xnox tries to remember Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre real irc name.....
<seb128> lol
<seb128> cyphermox
<cyphermox> yup
<xnox> cyphermox: hey! any plans to switch to bluez 5.x ? =)))
<cyphermox> xnox: nope
<cyphermox> xnox: why? do you need something from it?
<xnox> cyphermox: how about disabling gstreamer compile option?
<cyphermox> sure.
<cyphermox> IIRC we don't install that stuff usually, though
<xnox> cyphermox: 5.x doesn't have gstreamer =)
<cyphermox> I know
<cyphermox> what uses bluez-gstreamer currently though? :)
<xnox> $ seeded-in-ubuntu -b bluez-gstreamer
<xnox> bluez-gstreamer is seeded in:
<xnox>   edubuntu: dvd
<xnox>   ubuntu-gnome: daily-live
<xnox>   ubuntu: daily-live
<xnox>   ubuntukylin: daily-live
<xnox> cyphermox: for one reason or another it's seeded into all of above....
<cyphermox> right
<seb128> xnox, cyphermox: what feature does that provide?
<cyphermox> I'm not sure it's actually used by anything, but we'll have to look into it
<seb128> xnox, what's the point to drop it we can't drop gst0.10 anyway due to u1?
<cyphermox> some kind of gstreamer library ;)
<xnox> seb128: i have a stronger bargaining chip =)
<xnox> (with security team) =))))
<seb128> xnox, I doubt we are going to drop u1, that's a bargain you are going to loose
<cyphermox> xnox: I'll look into it, since I'm messing in bluez anyway
<xnox> seb128: or win development time to port it.
<seb128> good luck
<xnox> cyphermox: seeds just says "Bluetooth: recommend gnome-bluetooth, and bluez-gstreamer"
<xnox> cyphermox: added in 2010 by pitti, "explicitly add bluez-gstr4eamer, desktop-common dropped it"
<mpt> mterry, sorry I was out a chunk of last week. I’ll have a look at it tomorrow morning.
<mterry> mpt, no crazy rush.  I think the technical work is pretty similar regardless
<seb128> mpt, still having those unity-control-center strings suggestions on your todolist as well? ;-)
<mpt> yessss
<seb128> great, sorry for piling on all those requests you already have
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Hey, when you have a sec, let's discuss https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/compiz/1284532/+merge/208908
<attente> ChrisTownsend, sure
<ChrisTownsend> attente: So I made a comment, but then thought maybe my comment is not so valid:)
<attente> ChrisTownsend, no, it's a concern, definitely
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Do you know if other downstreams (such as Gnome Flashback) might still use this plugin?
<seb128> Trevinho, oh, that ^ change interests you
<attente> ChrisTownsend, no idea unfortunately...
<attente> i guess alternatively we can just change the defaults for those settings to null them out
<attente> but that's also a distro-patch
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Ok, well, maybe it's best to just distro patch disabling the plugin when using Unity.
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Leave the other code intact.
<attente> ChrisTownsend, i think there are two other settings there that are still used by unity
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Just in case somebody wants to use it.
<attente> "show main menu (alt+f1)" and "run dialog (alt+f2)"
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Oh, right, I mistyped.
<ChrisTownsend> attente: I meant disable the settings as you said.
<attente> ChrisTownsend, ok, thanks, sounds reasonable
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Cool.  Let me know when your MP is ready and I'll review it.
<seb128> Laney, I think you should put a landing for https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/as-ringtone/+merge/200862
<Laney> but I'm scared
<Laney> ;-)
<seb128> haha
<Laney> I will do, let me do this reset api fix and then do that
<seb128> Laney, that v2 thing is the plugin api confuses me
<seb128> what is needed for a plugin to declare it's on v2?
<Laney> change the interface it implements
<seb128> can we warn when a plugin is not on v2 to avoid confusion?
<Laney> and the Q_SOMETHING lines
<Laney> umm, don't think so
<seb128> what change is needed to -online? can we just do a synced landing of both?
<seb128> it feels like we are arguing about a theoritical issue since we have 1 external plugin known and we control it
<Laney> I already proposed a branch for it
<seb128> so we can jdi
<Laney> but mardy still asked for this
<Laney> and you backed him up, so I'm doing it now
<seb128> well, I don't really understand what are the issue, it just seemed that the check was low cost and safer
<seb128> but I didn't think it could create issues and create confusion
<Laney> It's just that you can't reset if you aren't 2
<Laney> We can probably remember that
<seb128> well, that's fine I think
<seb128> honestly I don't see any issue either way
<Laney> I just wanted to let people reset from javascript whenever
<Laney> but it doesn't really matter that much
<seb128> right
<seb128> Laney, not sure why mardy insist on that, he seems like he's ok to drop those lines later
<seb128> we can as well do a synced landing, pinged him about that on #ubuntu-devel
<Laney> I don't know why he said that
<Laney> Either it's a good idea in which case keep it or it isn't in which case don't do it at all
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, I would go for a synced landing
<Laney> shrug, I've done it now
<seb128> but I want to hear back from mardy before deciding
<seb128> sorry about that, really I don't care much, they are all equal options :-)
<Laney> :P
<seb128> just pick one
<Laney> actually the test broke
<Laney> noooooooooooooooooo
<seb128> :/
<Laney> oh it was this exact issue
<Laney> haha
<seb128> bregma, can I press "build" for the unity7 silo or do you hold on for a reason? doing a build now doesn't block you from redoing one later but it would give debs to those of us who want to test the update
<bregma> seb128, oops, go ahead, I got buried by other stuff and forgot to do it myself
<seb128> bregma, done
<bregma> thanks
<seb128> bregma, I commented on the unity8 session mp with a "you might to fix that"
<bregma> seb128, yes, it's in my to-do queue
<seb128> cool
<seb128> bregma, ChrisTownsend, Trevinho: the unity update from ppa-004 works nicely for me, good work ;-) (just giving feedback since it's up for testing)
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, do you know if ofono provides what we need for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1287267 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1287267 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Data usage statistics" not shown" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> cyphermox, e.g stats on datas sent/received
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Cool, thanks for the feedback:)
<seb128> mdeslaur, gnote?!
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes! no?
<mdeslaur> am I the only gnote user? :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, well, patches are welcome, but we don't intend to maintain patches for !default_install
<mdeslaur> I see
<seb128> the only one that cares about menus I guess
<seb128> ;-)
 * seb128 uses tomboy, but can see the interest in not having mono installed
<mdeslaur> it's in universe, I assumed some community member would maintain it :)
<seb128> yeah, if somebody comes with a patch, fine, we are just not going to write
<seb128> +it
<mdeslaur> I took a quick look, but it's C++, so I got a nosebleed
<mdeslaur> seb128: oh, I wasn't expecting you to
<seb128> I'm already happy we managed to get nautilus evince file-roller and some others
<mdeslaur> yes!
<seb128> larsu is our hero there ;-)
 * mdeslaur hugs larsu
 * seb128 hugs larsu as well
 * larsu feels hugged
<seb128> ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-04
<Laney> hey ho
<RAOF> Lay low
<Laney> happy tuesday ;-)
<diwic> Hi, I'm having a problem with the new what-did-you-plug-in dialog: it sometimes shows up *behind* windows instead of at the top.
<diwic> I wonder if this is actually a feature of unity to refuse to do so?
<diwic> I tried adding a gtk_window_present() call but it didn't help.
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<diwic> seb128, good morning
<seb128> hey Laney RAOF diwic
<seb128> diwic, that's focus stealing preventing, it's so if you are typing some email when the thing happen it doesn't "divert"/"stop" your typing
<diwic> seb128, okay...so, you think in this case it's okay to just show the dialog behind e g sound settings ?
<seb128> diwic, larsu/Trevinho might be able to help you there, for the wm to do the right thing you usually need to have a timestamp for the event so the wm can compare that to the most recent user action
<diwic> seb128, aha, so if I use gtk_window_present_with_time() and time == now it would always show up above?
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, if nothing happens between "time" and the moment you get on the wm
<larsu> diwic: I think it _should_ pop up in the background
<seb128> but if the user is typing and happen to time a char in between and you don't get the focus as a result, it's the right thing, you didn't disrupt the workflow
<larsu> actually, you do have a time: the time the device was plugged in
<larsu> seb128: right, you don't want to break f-s-p
<seb128> using that function with the timestamp of the device plug event seems about right
<seb128> the plugging of a device is an user interaction
<diwic> so I don't think I have a "source" timestamp, only the timestamp from when u-s-d received the notification
<diwic> however, the first time the dialog pops up, it always pops up above sound settings, so there's an inconsistency
<larsu> hm? Why does it pop up above sound settings?
<seb128> diwic, I don't know about that, the wm is not defined without a timestamp, so it's a bit random
<diwic> gtk_window_present just calls gtk_window_present_with_time(GDK_CURRENT_TIME).
<diwic> which translates to get_user_time, which is the last keypress / mouse pointer interaction
<diwic> aha
 * diwic tries gtk_window_present_with_time(now)
<Laney> mlankhorst: you think this new deinterlacer is worth having?
<mlankhorst> well I tested it, it makes interlaced video a whole lot less crappy :-)
<Laney> is it go-back-if-it-sucks-able?
<Laney> I guess just revert those patches
<mlankhorst> yeah
<Laney> ok, do it
<mlankhorst> but you explicitly have to opt in to use the deinterlacer, it's not enabled by default :-)
<Laney> oh it doesn't say that
<mlankhorst> well the application has to request deinterlacing, else it falls back to 'weave'
<Laney> so 'you' is the application
<Laney> do you request the deinterlacing method too?
<mlankhorst> there are 2, but the other method is not implemented, and before none were
<mlankhorst> motion adaptive temporal deinterlacing with edge-guided spatial interpolation.  Needs fast video hardware.
<mlankhorst> the one implemented is 'motion adaptive temporal deinterlacing.  May lead to A/V desync with slow video hardware and/or high resolution.'
<Sweetshark> https://www.gitorious.org/gnutls/gnutls/commit/6aa26f78150ccbdf0aec1878a41c17c41d358a3b?diffmode=sidebyside <- scary. just scary what these guys are doing there.
<mlankhorst> Laney: oh for reference https://mblankhorst.nl/etc/interlaced.png and with patch and deinterlacing enabled https://mblankhorst.nl/etc/deinterlaced.png
<ali1234> it's somewhat less important these days, but weave deinterlacing is never the right choice
<ali1234> even if you have an interlaced display, literally anything else is a better choice
<mlankhorst> ali1234: that was from a raw video taken from a hd cam on sunday ;-)
<ali1234> well it's only relevant for moving images anyway
<ali1234> the problem is that weave has a 50% chance of drawing the fields in the wrong order
<mlankhorst> also shows a nouveau decoding error in the bottom left
<ali1234> double weave is the only reliable method for displaying interlaced video on an interlaced display
<ali1234> actually i'd be interested to know if wayland or mir solve this problem
<mlankhorst> probably not
<seb128> jibel, the new compiz in trusty should fix your vm unity segfault issue, please let us know if it works for you
<seb128> diwic, https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/unity-settings-daemon/lp1287584/+merge/209213 ... can't you get the real timestamp of the device plugged event?
<larsu> also, there's an unrelated fix in there (removing launch_sound_settingS)
<diwic> seb128, if I understand correctly, it needs to be an X server timestamp. There is nothing X related earlier on. Plugging a jack in is not an X input event.
<diwic> larsu, yeah, figured it could slip in :-)
<larsu> diwic: we have two options: either fake an x timestamp (it's always monotonic time in practice iirc) or always open the dialog in the background
<seb128> the "always in background" sucks, in practice it's easy to miss it if you don't notice your launcher changing
<seb128> (I know we do that for e.g update-manager, but I noticed that the non-technical people around me who use Ubuntu never notice it opening)
<larsu> good point. And probably in practice people type seldom right after plugging something in
<diwic> seb128, agreed, for both.
<seb128> diwic, can you have a look at what larsu suggested? faking the timestamp by using the monotonic time?
<diwic> larsu, is there a reason getting monotonic time would be better than asking the X server?
<larsu> diwic: yes, you can get that time at the time the device is plugged in
<larsu> but looking at u-s-d, it looks like you don't even get that time..
<larsu> unless it's in some weird proplist ?!
<diwic> larsu, nope, pulseaudio does not provide that type of timestamping
<larsu> in that case we'll have to do what you did now
<diwic> larsu, and neither does alsa-lib IIRC so it would take quite a bit of plumbing to fix
 * larsu goes on the record saying he doesn't like it, though
<larsu> diwic: yeah, too much effort for focus stealing prevention
<larsu> like I said, it might not even be that big of an issue in practice
<larsu> and if it is, we can fix it later
<diwic> larsu, ok, sounds good to me. Thanks larsu and seb128 for the quick review :-)
<larsu> diwic: please explain in the comment above get_server_time() that we want to force the window to appear in the foreground
<larsu> otherwise I wouldn't know why you don't just use gtk_window_present
<diwic> ok, will do
<larsu> thank you
<seb128> larsu, diwic: wfm, thanks (I don't like hijacking the focus-stealing-prevention either, but I think in practice it's not likely users switch from plugging hardware to type on keyboard before the dialog is displayed)
<diwic> yep, I think we all three agree on that conclusion
<jibel> seb128, great, and it's on latest image. I'll try it.
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<diwic> seb128, btw, should I fight with bzr to try to remove that unrelated commit or are you ok with slipping it in?
 * diwic never learnt the advanced bzr stuff.
<seb128> diwic, I'm fine having it in, the commit message includes both
<diwic> seb128, ok, thanks
<seb128> diwic, the way I would "split it" is to bzr uncommit, push that somewhere, then bzr commit the second change again, push that to a second location and make the first one a pre-require
<seb128> or just "branch, apply diff, push" for each
<seb128> but let's not bother
<diwic> seb128, ok, thanks. I'll try to memorise "uncommit" to next time
<diwic> larsu, seb128 a little more explanation in comment pushed now
<seb128> diwic, saw that, I just switched to approved, I'm going to land it in the next days, thanks
<diwic> seb128, ok, thanks!
<seb128> yw, thanks for the work!
<larsu> diwic: thanks!
<jibel> seb128, Trevinho I confirm, no more compiz crash during installer tests. Thanks for the fix!
<seb128> jibel, thanks for confirming!
<seb128> Trevinho, well done! ;-)
<Laney> my phone is going to vibrate itself off the desk while autopiloting
<Laney> funny
<mlankhorst> ;D
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is phablet-screenshot supposed to work?
<seb128> it hangs on "I: Capturing screenshot with screencap ..." here
<Laney> I think it might be broken with mir
<seb128> list suggest we need mir 0.1.6
<jibel> seb128, it was a hack and doesn't work anymore with android 4.4. screencast/screencap should arrive in mir soon-ish
<seb128> jibel, I was just reading that on the phone list, thanks ;-)
<Laney> You can go back to sf and get them somehow afaik
<seb128> thanks, I'm just going to take a photo of the phone :p
<seb128> shrug, wifi timeout (doesn't disconnect but stop transfering datas)
<seb128> if somebody said something for me and I did reply to it, please repeat
<Laney> nope
<seb128> good
<Sweetsha1k> o.O "Make openssl verify return errors" in the openssl changelog for 1.0.2. sounds interesting. is this the third 'goto fail' after Apple and gnutls?
<ochosi> hey Laney
<Trevinho> jibel: thanks for the feedback )
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: I guess, but when checking with 'openssl verify'
<xnox> seb128: do we have an expert in QGSettings ? Is it our code?
<xnox> seb128: i'm trying to poke bug #1287674
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1287674 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "content-hub click hook takes forever" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287674
<seb128> xnox, larsu wrote it
<xnox> seb128: and i think that api is maybe used wrong as it seems to spend most of it's time doing g_settings_new_with_path() https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168322652/content-hub-hook-call-graph.png
<seb128> xnox, that seems pretty weird
<larsu> interesting. Does it call new_with_path() that often or is the function itself spending time?
<larsu> if the latter, I'd gladly pass the ball to desrt
<seb128> not sure how to read that graph but it has a "2x", so I guess it's 2 calls?
<desrt> new_with_path ought to be relatively fast
<seb128> nice graph btw
<desrt> it is still opening a file on the disk, though...
<seb128> desrt, good morning!
<desrt> possibly several, in fact
<desrt> (since it could result in a dynamic module -- dconf -- being loaded)
<desrt> seb128: hi :)
<desrt> congrats on your not-war, europe
<desrt> i knew you guys could do it
 * desrt woke up to good news this morning :)
<xnox> larsu: i don't believe it calls new_with_path at all, only initialises two QGsettings objects, and that's all...
<seb128> xnox, that image from you has a "new_with_path" rectangle though?
<xnox> seb128: which probably comes from QGsettings implementation? as in the content-hub it doesn't call any g_* functions directly.
<seb128> xnox, but what desrt said, that function call might lead to files being read and dconf being loaded
<seb128> xnox, right, that's the gsettings api it's using
<seb128> that's not a bug though
<xnox> right, so i'm chasing wild goose here.
<seb128> well, maybe it's the dconf loading which takes time?
<desrt> it depends what we mean by 'time' here
<seb128> is the content-hub the first user of gsettings in that boot?
<xnox> seb128: probably.
<larsu> why is it using a path at all?!
<desrt> unless you have a spinning disk and you're taking time to pull files off of that, we should be looking at well less than a millisecond
<xnox> seb128: the point is that content-hub looks at json content-hub hooks and when it doesn't find any, it bails.
<xnox> seb128: larsu: desrt: that run shows, that there was nothing to do. So maybe it shouldn't have initialised dconf at all...
<xnox> but things are not slow, if i disable that hook.
<seb128> what is that hook doing?
<desrt> hmm... some testing shows that _new_path() might actually take as much as 20 milliseconds
<desrt> i'll look into that.  thanks for the pointer!
<larsu> desrt: new_with_path() is illegal when the schema contains a path, no?
 * xnox goes to profile actual first boot
<seb128> desrt, that still seems reasonable
<desrt> larsu: it lets it succeed if the path you give is the same as the one in the schema
<larsu> ah okay
<desrt> seb128: it's more than i'd expect...
<xnox> seb128: desrt: larsu: here is the "whole meat of the hook" http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/content-hub/trunk/view/head:/src/com/ubuntu/content/service/hook.cpp
<seb128> xnox, desrt: larsu: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/content-hub/trunk/view/head:/src/com/ubuntu/content/service/registry.cpp
<desrt> xnox: is that a russian expression? :)
<seb128>  m_defaultPeers(new QGSettings("com.ubuntu.content.hub.default",
<seb128>                                   "/com/ubuntu/content/hub/peers/")),
<larsu> yes, those get created when registry is created
<desrt> oh.  hook.cpp.  nvm.
<larsu> which happens in the constructor of the hook
<xnox> desrt: yes, probably in english "the raw guts" would make slightly more sense, i guess the "essence of the hook" is in that url.
<xnox> we were all attributing click hooks slowliness to click written in python, but that seems not the case for this one.
<xnox> also can anyone explain, why it has a main loop and a timer?
<desrt> what is a click hook, exactly?
<xnox> desrt: https://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/hooks.html
<xnox> desrt: something that executes after a click is installed for a user, or on first boot against default user / for all pre-installed clicks.
<desrt> so we're talking about something that happens when the user installs a package?
<desrt> and you're worried about < 20ms?
<seb128> well, in this case it's the first boot that runs the hooks for the installed clicks
<desrt> ah... so you do the run on a whole lot of them... and if there is 1000 then that's like 20 seconds, suddenly
<xnox> desrt: on armhf, 700MHz emulator, it's like 15 minutes.
<seb128> desrt, I don't think the slowness he's seeing under the emulator is in ms magnitude, first boot under the emulator takes like 10mib
<seb128> 10min
<desrt> so you need to fix your architecture
<desrt> if you plan to do mass-updates then you need to run the trigger program only once
<seb128> well, I think it's hitting a bug somewhere, it's not clear it's in gsettings/glib though
<xnox> desrt: also a single click installation has <<3s total budget
<desrt> because all of the thrashing of bringing processes up and down that many times will cost you
<seb128> xnox, is any IO taking ages under the emulator?
<larsu> you could also not look at settings schmemas in the hook if you don't need them...
<desrt> a bit more info: it is indeed loading dconf that's taking the bulk of the time... but the total time is closer to ~8ms than 20 (on my speedy laptop)... the 20 was due to latencies introduced by using a ptrace-based tool for measurements
<desrt> still something to look into, but i doubt that this is the source of your trouble...
<seb128> right
<xnox> desrt: seb128: ok, so i think the source of my trouble is that not a single one click provides Pattern: ${home}/.local/share/content-hub/${id}, yet the hook is executed.
<desrt> in general though, starting up and stopping a process is not _that_ cheap
<desrt> particularly if you're using a whole raft worth of shared libraries
<seb128> right, and everything under the emulator seems to take a magnitude longer than on real hardware
<desrt> you should really try to make it so that the hook system can run each binary once for all of the new packages instead of once per package
<seb128> xnox, you should talke to kenvandine when he gets online, he wrote content-hub
<desrt> this will see a massive improvement in performance
<seb128> right
<desrt> just one example: creating your second gsettings instance is very fast... since we don't need to dynamically link the dconf module and open the db... we already have it.
<xnox> is kenvandine east / australian timezones?!
<seb128> xnox, he's in north caroline in the U.S, should be up soon
<xnox> seb128: ah, good =)
<Laney> hey desrt
<Laney> I got a present for you
<Laney> the gift of evidence
<seb128> Laney, did you do another glib update without test building it first? ;-)
<Laney> how dare you
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168323664/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.glib2.0_2.39.91-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Laney> it was all very deliberate
<seb128> you keep uploading stuff that don't build!
<mlankhorst> haha
<Laney> desrt was suspicious that the failure could happen
<Laney> so here is the proof :-)
 * mlankhorst had stuff fail in a ppa depending on whether virt or phys was used
<desrt> Laney: i386!!!
<desrt> wtf
<desrt> is this a VM or real metal?
<Laney> real
<desrt> GLib:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.39.91/./glib/tests/timer.c:57:test_timer_stop: assertion failed (elapsed == elapsed2): (1e-06 == 1e-06)
<desrt> my mind is blown.
<desrt> i should have added a print to show the exact binary contents of those two things :)
<desrt> if i give you a patch to do that, will you resubmit the build?
<Laney> can do, but I'll probably not use the primary archive any more...
<desrt> :)
<desrt> let me check one thing first...
 * desrt starts to wonder if g_assert_cmpfloat is to blame
<desrt> hmm.  it's shoving the values into long doubles in order to do the compare...
<desrt> which means that it's doing software emulation of FP, at least up to a point
<desrt> since i guess 32bit systems don't have support for 128bit floats
<desrt> Laney: thanks for the info that this is i386..... that really surprises me.
<Laney> I believe that we saw this on powerpc, i386 and armhf
<Laney> i.e. not amd64 or ppc64el
<desrt> all 32bit systems...
<desrt> curious :)
<ritz> cyphermox, hi, any remote chance for wpasupplicant 2.x in trusty ?
 * desrt ponders installing a 32bit ubuntu vm
<desrt> Laney: i guess you only try local-building 64bit?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I just started a 32 bit vm running it in a loop
<desrt> okay... i'm going to try to install a 32bit vm then
<Laney> no bad so far
<desrt> oh.. weird
<desrt> so not reliable... except on builders :)
<Laney> same shit different day
<desrt> http://paste.fedoraproject.org/82192/93942955
<Laney> maybe try it on a real 32bit system
<Laney> a certain seb128 has it
<Laney> s/it/one of those/
<desrt> seb128: hi seb :)
<seb128> desrt, hey
<seb128> let me start a build, see if I can get the error
<desrt> seb128: can you take this patch i just fpasted, toss it on top of glib, and run the timer test on your 32bit hardware?
<seb128> I need to do a full tree build right?
<desrt> no...
<desrt> only glib/
<seb128> ok, let me try
<desrt> with default options, the tests are not built
<seb128> I'm going to copy the configure line from debuild
<desrt> so you will need to manually go into the tests directory and type 'make timer && ./timer'
<seb128> k
<desrt> or just 'make check' if you don't mind waiting for all the others as well
<seb128> why is glib build insulting my locale?
<desrt> huh?
<desrt> oh... you found the frenchman check we added?
<desrt> (no... but seriously... huh?)
<seb128> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<seb128> don't worry, it's not glib itself
<desrt> seb128: some of the tests try to run stuff in german
<seb128> just the deb tools/packaging
<mlankhorst> don't have the language pack installed ? :p
<seb128> I've the locale available, I'm using it :p
<desrt> but ya... nothing with perl :)
<xnox> seb128: Laney: desrt: larsu: I came up with the following patch - which short-circuits any resource allocations, if there is nothing to do... https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/content-hub/speed-up-no-op/+merge/209273
<seb128> xnox, talk to kenvandine ;-)
<xnox> and thus main() execution is only 2% of the total run, on default installation and very quick.
<desrt> xnox: far better not to run the program at all :)
<desrt> pulling up a process with lots of shared libraries is time consuming (and in particular, qt is quite bad here)
<kenvandine> xnox, awesome... thanks!
<xnox> kenvandine: by design, hooks play catch up.
<xnox> kenvandine: sorry, desrt ^
<seb128> desrt, should I get the test to fail or just give you the output on an OK run?
<Laney> dude
<Laney> https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qdir.html#filePath
<xnox> kenvandine: see merge proposal, and the related analysis on the bug report.
<xnox> kenvandine: not sure how/what the hook is suppose to do, maybe i'm overlooking something.
<kenvandine> i thought the hook only ran on packages that specified content-hub in the hooks
<kenvandine> it registers source/dest apps with the hub
<desrt> seb128: there should be no output if it was OK
<desrt> seb128: i'd like to see the result of a failure
<seb128> desrt, no way to get it to fail
<desrt> wtf
<desrt> why must things only fail on builders?
<seb128> desrt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033292/
<desrt> uhhh
<desrt> wait...
<seb128> desrt, I'm running it in"while ./timer; do echo "ok"; done" loop
<desrt> seb128: did you modify the patch?
<seb128> no
<desrt> so what the hell
<seb128> I quilt pushed it
<desrt> what the honest fuck is going on here
<desrt> that print statement is inside of +  if (elapsed != elapsed2)
<desrt> so it MUST be the case that these two are unequal
<desrt> but then later:
<desrt>    g_assert_cmpfloat (elapsed, ==, elapsed2);
<desrt> and no failed assert
<desrt> and looking at the binary output, we see that they are not unequal.... they are bitwise exactly the same
<desrt> seb128: what happens if you run without my patch?  does the assert hit in that case?
<desrt> also: does disabling optimisation help?
 * desrt starts to suspect compiler bugs
<seb128> Abandon (core dumped)
<seb128> glib/tests/timer.c:57:test_timer_stop: assertion failed (elapsed == elapsed2): (1e-06 == 1e-06)
<desrt> neat!!
<Laney> yay
<desrt> so this looks like a gcc bug...
<seb128> every time
<seb128> test_timer_stop: assertion failed (elapsed == elapsed2): (2e-06 == 2e-06)
<desrt> i bet it has to do with the fact that the float is a return value
<seb128> number changed on that run, but it fails reliably
<desrt> so it's probably in some register...
<desrt> and if we use it directly after it returns, we get it from the register
<xnox> kenvandine: no, user-hook is executed at the end of easy user-level click installation finish.
<desrt> else, we get it from memory again, which forces the bug to go away
 * Laney tries on i386 porter machine
<desrt> oh.... wait a minute......
<desrt> i think i know about this
<xnox> kenvandine: reading the code more, it looks like registry is initialised and enumerated, regardless of the sanity check that contentDir.exists() in the Hook::run()
<desrt> iirc there is some implementation-defined 'extra precision' in fp registers
<desrt> so a double may not be a double...
<desrt> it might be a double plus some extra
<kenvandine> xnox, yeah, your patch is a good idea
<desrt> i bet the compiler is not being careful about this
<ochosi> Laney: hey there, i don't wanna break your concentration here, just a quick question, how do things from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue proceed? just asking you cause you uploaded light-locker-settings and i was wondering whether there was anything i could do to help get this in trusty asap (as it's a new app it'd be good to get wider testing than those testers that manually add a PPA for it)
<xnox> kenvandine: ideally, we'd do the contentDir calculation and check early at Hook initialisation.
<Laney> ochosi: you need an archive admin, best to ask in #ubuntu-release
<xnox> kenvandine: such that it bails to even allocate, not sure that is possible. Or like move registry allocation past check.
<ochosi> Laney: ah i see, thanks!
<xnox> kenvandine: right, well if you think my patch is a good idea, i'm happy with that. I'm not a C++/Qt developer at all though =)
 * desrt imagines a coming argument with the gcc guys over what can be expected or not from floating point operations
<xnox> hence hammering this down with a valgrind =) and monkey patching it.
<kenvandine> i think it is, i'll look a bit closer in a bit
<kenvandine> it's clearly a good idea to bail earlier if possible
<seb128> desrt, have fun ;-)
<seb128> desrt, let me know if you need more debug info from me
<desrt> seb128: one more thing for you to check, please
<seb128> sure
<desrt>   gdouble elapsed, elapsed2;
<desrt> add 'volatile' in front there
<seb128> desrt, that fixes it
<desrt> of course it does
 * desrt beats gcc
<desrt> okay... pretty sure i fully understand the issue now... only question is if i'm right or not.
<desrt> wrt. what the "proper behaviour" is according to the C spec
<seb128> either way you have a solution ;-)
<desrt> seb128, Laney: thanks
<seb128> yw!
<desrt> hmm.  spec says
<desrt>     Except for assignment and cast (which remove all extra range and
<desrt>     precision), the values of operations with floating operands and
<desrt> ie: assignment (as we do) should lose the extra precision
<mpt> Ha, Nautilus’s Properties window describes the filetype of a PNG as “png (The PNG image format)”
<mpt> No, Nautilus, that’s not what png stands for
<ali1234> what do you want? "PNG (Not GIF)"
<seb128> mpt, my nautilus  states "PNG Image"
<mpt> ali1234, heh. If it’s going to use that many words at all, I’d expect those words to be Portable Network Graphics.
<seb128> mpt, oh, in the "Image" tag
<desrt> seb128, Laney: behold http://ur1.ca/gr0p6
<desrt> fails for me when i build with -m32 -O2
<seb128> desrt, take that gcc? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: filing the bug as we speak :)
<Laney> oh yes, O2 is what I was missing
<desrt> seb128: can you tell me your gcc version?
<seb128> gcc version 4.8.2 (Ubuntu 4.8.2-16ubuntu4)
<desrt> oh jesus christ
<desrt> using -std=c99 "fixes" the problem
<Laney> doesn't for me (with the timer test)
 * desrt leaves out mention of that part in the bug report
<desrt> http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=60413 let the games begin
<ubot2`> gcc.gnu.org bug 60413 in c "extra precision not properly removed on assignment of return value" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<desrt> Laney: thanks again for putting up with these problems... there is a patch on the bug that should fix it 'once and for all'
<desrt> hopefully we also get a gcc fix out of it... but somehow i'm doubtful
<desrt> i expect to get told that if i want a C compiler that complies with standards then it is my responsibility to supply -std=c99 and/or be told that i'm an idiot for doing a comparison on floats without an epsilon
<desrt> oh.. interesting
<desrt> -fexcess-precision
<desrt> default value is 'fast'
<desrt> and documented as "this causes the compiler to violate the spec"
<desrt> fun.
<desrt> seems that the gcc developers consider 32bit intel machines to be broken in that they have no instruction to truncate the precision without forcing it through memory
<desrt> so they elect to violate the spec in the name of performance
<desrt> since there is no 'fast' way to do this on i686
<ogra_> Laney, larsu, is anyone working actively on the evo "black  frame" bug btw ? it got so silent around this recently :)
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/dont-clear-toolbar-bg/+merge/209269
<seb128> oh, it's meeting time!
<seb128> qengho, Sweetshark, mlankhorst, Laney, tkamppeter, desrt, attente, larsu, kenvandine: hey ;-)
<Sweetshark> o/
<ogra_> Laney, thanks !
<larsu> ogra_: I fixed it today. Sorry for the delay
<larsu> turned out to be a one-liner, too
<larsu> but really, evo is doing evil things
<larsu> seb128: meeting \o/
 * kenvandine waves
<mlankhorst> hey
<ogra_> larsu, NP, i get along, just wanted to knwo whats happening with it
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> definitely
<seb128> ogra_, it's .css, you can just edit locally until it lands (should be this week)
<seb128> I hope everyone is doing well
<seb128> let's start the meeting
<seb128> qengho, hey
<ogra_> seb128, already got it open in vi ;)
<qengho> Hey!
<qengho> Okay, typing in real time.  Sorry.
<qengho> - high-DPI mostly licked. In PPA.
<desrt> \o/
<qengho> - Cr touch support in progres.
<qengho> - Trying to release new 33.0.1750.146 today.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> can you share the ppa url? ;-)
<qengho> https://launchpad.net/~cmiller/+archive/chromium-browser-dev-daily
<qengho> It's ahead of stable, and so sets home to a temp dir, to keep your profile intact.
<seb128> great
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<Sweetshark> - Build and bumped LibreOffice 4.2.2 rc1
<Sweetshark> - adjusted and backportes fix for bug 1200277 on LibreOffice 3.5/precise and 4.2/trusty and pushed bothto ppa
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1200277 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[LibreOffice] - libreoffice-writer.desktop when drag/drop to desktop, 100% broken. " [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200277
<Sweetshark> - MIRs: bug 1285424, bug 1276252
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1285424 in hunspell-fr (Ubuntu) "[MIR] hunspell-fr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285424
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1276252 in fonts-crosextra-carlito (Ubuntu) "[MIR] Caladea and Carlito fonts, essential fallback fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276252
<Sweetshark> - FFEs: bug 1286216
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1286216 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] [FFE] new package libreoffice-dictionaries" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286216
<Sweetshark> - some upstream/bibisect triage
<Sweetshark> - coordination on various comments to UK Cabinet Office proposal to move to ODF only for government use
<Sweetshark> - upstream director work: distributing resposibilities, coord. hackfests/conferences etc.
<Sweetshark> EOF
<seb128> Sweetshark, you got the ffe approved for the dicts it seems, let me know if/when you need sponsoring
<Sweetshark> seb128: aye
<Laney> soon would be good
<seb128> right
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> debugging winepulse issue that popped up today, turned out to be a issue in pulseaudio 5.0. preparing mesa 10.1 rc3 + vdpau fixes + running tests, testing nouveau on maxwell, testing synaptics 1.8 branch, maybe ffe it after it releases a rc. Trying to lower bug count, many dupes. :(
<mlankhorst> ^D
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> good to see bug work, seems about the right focus for after ff ;-)
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> • Test & release phone update fixes. A problem with ubuntu-download-manager got through, but was quickly fixed afterwards.
<Laney> • Finish up the 'reset API' for system-settings, which took too much time but now works.
<Laney> • Upload the gstreamer split for phone guys, still need to alter seeds
<Laney> • Work on landing the 'ringtone in AS' stuff for the phone, testing appreciated
<Laney> • Review many FFes
<Laney> • Help mardy with a new version of syncevolution sporting UOA support, waiting for testing feedback
<Laney> • gnome update: glib2.0 (ftbfs, ubuntu2 coming in a minute)
<Laney> • to do: webkitgtk
<Laney> ⚖
<desrt> glib2.0 ftbfs :(
<Laney> NO MORE!
<desrt> Laney: did you upload with the patch from the bug?
 * seb128 sends tea and milk in Laney's direction to see if that helps with the ffe to add a "hide/show indicator-sound" to u-c-c
<desrt> the 'volatile' thing?
<Laney> will be doing
<desrt> Laney: you're a doll :)
 * desrt tries to have that in next release, in any case
<Laney> seb128: i don't see it
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/829648
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 829648 in The Sound Menu "[ffe] No easy way to turn the sound menu on/off" [High,In progress]
<seb128> shrug, status should be New?
<seb128> (that rule is annoying, especially when turning a bug being worked in a ffe)
<Laney> I looked for 'indicator'
<Laney> nm
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> Laney, is there anything else that should potential trouble on the ffe list otherwise?
<seb128> we got unity hi-dpi in
<seb128> still the lockscreen change to land if we can
<seb128> gnome-desktop transition maybe, I know the GNOME guys want it but it seems to have potential for issues :/
<Laney> cyphermox just asked for some large wpa_supplicant update
<cyphermox> hehehe
<ritz> cyphermox, is this wpa 2.x ?
<Laney> dunno about the lock screen
<cyphermox> ritz: yes
<Laney> is it likely to be ready without issues?
<ritz> sweet, thank you :)
<cyphermox> Laney: yes.
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1282798
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1282798 in Unity "[FFe] Provide a lock screen and unlock dialogs in Unity" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> Laney, it's a bit late, but a good improvement and robert_ancell reviewed it and seems to think it's worth trying to land
<seb128> would spare us having to maintain gnome-screensaver and be more robust/integrated
<mhr3_> seb128, uuh
<mhr3_>   ubuntu-settings:amd64 conflicts with ubuntu-session:amd64
<mhr3_>     ubuntu-session:amd64 conflicts with ubuntu-settings:amd64
<Laney> 'more robust'?
<seb128> the locking would be part of the compositor
<seb128> not a separate process
<seb128> no hack to get focus, etc
<seb128> mhr3_, we are in a meeting, try #ubuntu-devel please
<seb128> Laney, anyway, we can discuss it off meeting
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2014: Put up additional project ideas: IPP-over-USB support, PPD-less printing/IPP Everywhere support in GTK print dialog, and PPD generator for IPP Everywhere.
<tkamppeter> - Discussion of how IPP-over-USB could be implemented under Linux (on OpenPrinting mailing list).
<tkamppeter> - OpenPrinting Summit 2014: Moved to August 12-15, 2014 in Toronto, Canada due to my US visa problem. Made appropriate announcements on OpenPrinting web site and OpenPrinting mailing list.
<tkamppeter> - Fixed search facility on the OpenPrinting web site, search for the Brother DCP-330C returned the entry for the Canon CP-330.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> desrt, you won openprinting summit!
<mlankhorst> they're the same aren't they? :P
<desrt> yay.
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> what do i get?
<tkamppeter> desrt, are you living in Toronto?
<larsu> desrt: a printing summit in TO
<desrt> oh
<desrt> nice :)
<seb128> desrt, the opportunity to be proud of Toronto ;-)
<Laney> PC load letter
<seb128> tkamppeter, he is
<desrt> seb128: canada is phasing out government cheques right now
<desrt> toronto is not a good city to be in for paper use :)
<cyphermox> lp1 is on fire
<seb128> haha
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> desrt, your turn ;-)
<desrt> not much to report...
<desrt> did two releases and fixed a lot of bugs
<tkamppeter> cyphermox, therefore we need IPP-over-USB.
<desrt> also helped some people tracking down tricky issues, etc.
<desrt> the glib blocker list for 2.40 is now either all-fixed, or with-patches-waiting-for-testing
<desrt> (eof)
<seb128> desrt, what's the status of the one gsettings bug?
<desrt> seb128: in progress still... it's slowing turning into me having to reinvent gsignal
<seb128> please no crazy solution for this cycle ;-)
<desrt> which is pushing me toward thinking that we may want to (soon) add support for cross-thread dispatching to gsignal
<desrt> ya...
<desrt> i'll keep it self-contained.... for now :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<desrt> every time desrt writes an observer pattern to workaround insufficient functionality/performance in gsignal, god kills a kitten
<attente> seb128, hey
<larsu> desrt: god?
<attente> indicator-keyboard and unity-gtk-module bugs, with help from desrt
<desrt> larsu: ya... don't worry.... the kittens are safe.
<larsu> ;)
<attente> trying to fix the gnomecompat compiz plugin under unity
<attente> EOF
<seb128> hum, gnomecompat
<tkamppeter> desrt, I forgot something, you are naturally invited to the OP Summit (and Canonical saves a lot of money as this time you do not need to travel).
<seb128> I hope that's not too much work, I don't think we care much about that one
<attente> seb128, it causes some problems when trying to rebind the terminal keys too
<seb128> oh ok, that's what Trevinho was having issue with the other day I think
<desrt> tkamppeter: i'm not sure if i would be able to make a valuable contribution
<desrt> tkamppeter: and there is a good chance i will be away from canada at the time anyway
<seb128> attente, desrt: what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-gtk-module/gtk-enable-mnemonics/+merge/207752
<desrt> i gave it my "i'm not totally happy, but i won't block it further"
<seb128> seems like desrt has some comments and attente addressed them, need another look from desrt?
<seb128> desrt, attente did some tweaks since
<desrt> ahh
<Trevinho> attente: nice :)
<desrt> i didn't realise that
<desrt> i'll look over it again
<seb128> thanks
<desrt> attente must hate me by now :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> attente, thanks
<desrt> <attente> review?
<desrt> <desrt> rewrite your code!
<desrt> <attente> review?
<desrt> <desrt> rewrite your code again!
<desrt> <attente> review?
<attente> desrt, grar!
<qengho> Hah
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> thanks attente
<seb128> larsu, your turn
<larsu> whee
<larsu> added menubars to rhythmbox and nautilus
<larsu> made sound indicator hideable from the control center
<larsu> and a ton of bugfixes: evince's presentation mode showed a menu bar and its popup menus were incomplete
<larsu> and I fixed all of my theme-issue backlog
<larsu> except for the o-s ones :-/
<larsu> I think that's it. eof
<seb128> \o/ (:-- for o-s)
<seb128> nice work on the menubars, quite some nice user feedback on forums, g+, etc about getting those back
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> Preparing content-hub branches to land
<kenvandine>  * includes getting branches for all the apps that use the hub
<kenvandine>  * I have a branch for ubuntu-system-settings ready as well, but we need to coordinate landing
<kenvandine>  
<kenvandine> Preparing for an app dev week session on content exchange
<kenvandine>  /EOF
<seb128> kenvandine, feel free to submit your branch for review if you want, so we can already start looking at the changes
<seb128> do you have a ppa or something with those changes?
<kenvandine> seb128, not really yet... sorry just started another meeting :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<seb128> no worry!
<seb128> so my turn
<seb128> • desktop bug fixes (gtk, gnome-bluetooth, gnome-control-center, yelp, nautilus, file-roller, shared-mime-info)
<seb128> • investigated some build issues/trusty-proposed->trusty migration problems, helped to fixes some of those
<seb128> • sponsoring/patch pilot
<seb128> • review ubuntu-system-settings changes (main ones being click support, which needs more work, and first start wizard start
<seb128> • test bug fixes from others (unity hidpi, traditional menubars for nautilus and rhythmbox, evince bugfixes)
<seb128> • backported some extra fixes for unity-control-center
<seb128> • organized CI train landing for some indicators fixes
<seb128> • quite some bug triage to build a "to fix for the LTS" list
<seb128> </week>
<desrt> seb128: good job.
<desrt> another fine meeting completed
<seb128> desrt, thanks ;-)
<seb128> it's not complete yet!
<seb128> questions/comments?
<desrt> oh.  right.
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> i have a comment
<desrt> which is: another fine meeting in progress
<seb128> good comment ;-)
<seb128> on that note let's call it a wrap
<seb128> thanks everyone!
<Laney> cheers!
<Trevinho> seb128: do you have any idea why the nautilus desktop often gets closed? I mean, nautilus itself work, but the desktop window is not available anymore after some time...
<Trevinho> seb128: so I need to nautilus -q, and again reaload it...
<seb128> Trevinho, no, is something getting on top of it?
<Trevinho> seb128: no it's not mapped at all
<seb128> weird
<seb128> is the gsettings key changing?
 * Trevinho has just done the wrong thing of reloading nautilus
<Trevinho> seb128: but it will happen again soon
<seb128> I never saw that issue and we got no bug report about it
<Trevinho> I don't know if this has some deal with the fact that I reload compiz pretty often
<Trevinho> but in our team I guess we get that everyday
<Trevinho> so, mhmh, might be some compiz reloading that makes it go away
<seb128> yeah, maybe
<seb128> as said I saw 0 report about it
<Trevinho> it's a developers case :D
<Trevinho> I'm getting that since years I think...
<Trevinho> just never bothered about that :D
<desrt> tell me i didn't call that
<desrt> <gcc devs> use -std=c99 if you want standards-compliant behaviour
<desrt> head, meet desk
<czajkowski> aloha anyone done an update today on trust and lost their keyboard settings? my "@ are all skewed again but shows I'm on UK keyboard
<desrt> Laney: so it seems like maybe we should reevaluate our compiler flag defaults...
<desrt> the reason that this is not a problem on amd64 is because on amd64 we know that we have sse2 available... we don't know that on 32bit, even with -march=i686 because sse2 was only added at pentium 4
<desrt> so the only options available to the compiler are to play fast and loose with the math or to be __REALLY__ slow by using the i387 FPU
<Trevinho> didrocks, popey: are your window buttons corruptions fixed now?
<desrt> do we really still need to be back-compatible to pentium pro?
<didrocks> Trevinho: the issue was that the decor plugin was still loaded
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, weird ( I mean I've added migration scripts around)
<Trevinho> same for popey ^ ?
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, didn't work for my case though
<didrocks> not sure
<popey> Trevinho: i need to restart unity to find out, will find out when I go home ☻
<Trevinho> ok :)
<Trevinho> anyway, the way we load the textures now is the same we do for the decorations themselves, so... it should work
<seb128> desrt, I don't think we care about pentium pro much, but that would be something for ubuntu-devel list discussion I guess, the foundation team probably has more of an opinion on that
<Laney> desrt: no comment, I guess we get to accept GCC's argument here and work around broken things when we find them
<desrt> i'm not done with gcc :)
<desrt> so it seems that if we changed our default flag to -march=pentium3 then this would go away
<desrt> it means we lose support for pentium2 and pentium pro (pentium+mmx is already dead since it is i586, not i686)
 * desrt just asked gcc to make people suffer for having too old -march... we'll see how that goes...
<seb128> didrocks, was https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-themes/bump-standards-version/+merge/207926 for testing or something you want to land?
<didrocks> seb128: we need to have the theme ready first
<didrocks> but no time until we get a promotable image :/
<seb128> didrocks, to bump the standards version?
<didrocks> seb128: this was stack on the other change
<seb128> k
<seb128> we are landing desktop fixes today
<seb128> I guess I can let you that for when you are going to do the touch landing then
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> no hurry on that one I guess
<Laney> desrt: hmm, test_monitor_directory has hung in my current test build because inotify_add_watch is ENOSPCing
<Laney> I don't get why it didn't error out
<Laney> it's looping poll → timeout → inotify_add_watch → enospc
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/trusty/libreoffice-dictionaries_4.2.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<seb128> Sweetshark, you tested it in a ppa right? ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: that has been deployed to some ~5000 users in the ppa, yeah. (modulo bumping the version from 4.2.1-0ubuntu1~trusty1 to 4.2.1-0ubuntu1)
<seb128> Sweetshark, great
<desrt> Laney: file that as a bug please.
<Laney> am doing
<desrt> so.... http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=323
<ubot2`> gcc.gnu.org bug 323 in middle-end "optimized code gives strange floating point results" [Normal,Suspended]
<desrt> 3 digit bug number with 50+ dups, bug status "SUSPENDED" (i've never even seen that before....)
<desrt> looks like i'm not the only one upset about this :)
 * desrt wonders why it is too much to ask to have correct code be output when he types "cc -c src.c"
<desrt> ...and not need to detect and use some weird compiler-specific flags in order to get it to DTRT
<seb128> Sweetshark, still there?
<seb128> Sweetshark, http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/trusty/libreoffice-dictionaries_4.2.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes has distribution UNRELEASED
<seb128> Sweetshark, can you fix that?
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner is talking about a systemd Blueprint, will systemd replace Upstart
<tkamppeter> ?
<jodh> tkamppeter, jasoncwarner: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1403-systemd-transition
<seb128> tkamppeter, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<jasoncwarner> wow, you guys are fast. I didn't have to link to anything ;)
 * Laney smells a jodh highlight
<jodh> Laney: ;)
<popey> Trevinho: yes, controls fixed! Thank you
<Trevinho> popey: cool
<Trevinho> popey: can you also check if you've decor in the list of the enabled plugins?
<tkamppeter> jodh, seb128, jasoncwarner, that is great news! Upstart is buggy in terms of socket activation of daemons and on Debian OdyX has finished to patch CUPS for socket activation via systemd!
<Trevinho> popey: gsettings get org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/ active-plugins
<tkamppeter> +inf for systemd as PID1!
<seb128> tkamppeter, that change is not going to happen before several cycles most likely, it needs lot of planning and work, so it's not a workaround for upstart issues we have atm or for that LTS
<tkamppeter> xnox, are you around? We still need your Upstart fix for Trusty.
<seb128> Sweetshark, seems you are not around, I'm rebuilding the sources/fixing it here, don't worry
<seb128> hum
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/168346937/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.gnome-control-center_1%3A3.6.3-0ubuntu53_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<seb128> "/usr/bin/ld.bfd.real: cannot find -lwayland-egl"
<ogra_> lovely
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst: could you have a look?
<seb128> g-c-c didn't change so I guess that's on the xorg stack side
<attente> ChrisTownsend, hi, could use some advice re: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/compiz/1284532/+merge/208908
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Sure, what's up?
<attente> ChrisTownsend, i'm not really sure how to do this in a way that will only affect unity under ubuntu
<attente> we want to disable those options, but those options are generated at compile time
<ChrisTownsend> attente: I'm not sure why a distro patch can't work.  It will get applied before building.
<attente> because we want to make sure that it's still included for the same of other desktops like gnome-fallback
<attente> *for the sake of
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Ahhhhh, I see the dilemma.
<attente> yeah...
<ChrisTownsend> The problem being that someone uses Ubuntu and then installs a different DE.  Yeah, a distro patch won't work.
<ChrisTownsend> Paging Mr. Trevinho
<ChrisTownsend> Any ideas? ^^^^
<attente> hmm.. i just had an idea actually
<Trevinho> mh, I see you've changed some default settings, can't we just ignore these from the xml?
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Ok.  I was thinking we'd need something runtime.
<Trevinho> BTW, best solution imho would be making a compiz-unity package at this point
<Trevinho> or... attente, can't we just not load that gnome plugin in unity profile?
<ChrisTownsend> Trevinho: I think there are still some settings that are needed in gnome plugin for Unity.
<attente> Trevinho, it's a selective thing, there are still a couple of options in that plugin we still need
<Trevinho> mh, i see
<attente> although i suppose we can just move those into unity
<Trevinho> having the most in unity helps always :)
<Trevinho> I see it now...
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: hi, I opened bug 1287854...probably a regression in compiz
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1287854 in unity (Ubuntu) "newly created windows get progressively smaller" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1287854
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: mh
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: sorry for the compiz whack-a-mole :)
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: there are sooooo many races and cases to handle in two lines of code -_-
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: so, well that's quite similar to ....
 * Trevinho looking for the bug
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: I think it's a dublicate for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1287472
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1287472 in Compiz "compiz unnecessarily shrinks new windows" [Medium,Triaged]
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: but you gave me a nice way to test it :)
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: yep, looks quite similar
<mdeslaur> actually, it's probably an exact dupe, the new window gets smaller by the decoration size, firefox then remembers the new window size, etc.
<Trevinho> yeah, I'm trying to find a proper solution to all these... otherwise I go back to the old state... THe change was needed for the "nedit" editor find dialog... but it's really a minor thing
<Trevinho> yaeh, exactly
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: thanks
<popey> Trevinho: i do have decor in the list, yes (sorry for delay, commuting)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, there was this fun issue/hack in the window code, that each time it resized it removed 5 from its w/h. Though I though Sam fixed that bit...
 * bschaefer checks
<bschaefer> Trevinho, yeah look like that bit of code i was talking about was removed a while ago when Sam worked on fixing some nvidia decor issues...
<Trevinho> bschaefer: what code were you referring to?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, ill have to dig the rev up again, it was when i was working on Semi max windows
<bschaefer> soo a bit ago :)
<Trevinho> Mh, ok
<bschaefer> Trevinho, and Sam pushed a branch shortly after that to and removed those bits
<bschaefer> but let me get you a bug #
<bschaefer> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1195522
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1195522 in Compiz "Fix disabled acceptance tests for the decor plugin and run them by default" [Medium,Fix released]
<bschaefer> in the diff
<bschaefer> around line 1370
<bschaefer> it was to make sure the event windowResizeNotify went off
<Trevinho> bschaefer: ok, thanks
<bschaefer> Trevinho, np, i highly doubt it relates to your issues. Just remember it was decor oriented (even though we have nice new shiny ones :)
<bschaefer> just remembered*
<Trevinho> bschaefer: yeah, but that code is inside window itself
<Trevinho> so it might matter
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> Trevinho, theres some scary things in that file, tread carefully!
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-05
<MavKen> I have 13.10... How can I clear the list of "recent servers" when going through the files manager?
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, has there been any though given to implementing WPS in NetworkManager / the indicators?
<desrt> robert_ancell: this is that push-to-autoconfig stuff?
<robert_ancell> desrt, yes
<robert_ancell> I started using it a few weeks ago and it's actually very handy, especially when using a phone
<desrt> seems like it would be more useful for devices lacking a proper keyboard
<desrt> never thought about applying it to a laptop
<desrt> still seems like it would be nice, though
<robert_ancell> desrt, it's particularly handy in the case you go to someones house where they're technically illiterate and they can't remember their router password
<desrt> ya.... i actually experience this a lot
<desrt> "oh... let me get out this book i wrote it in... no.. it's on this other piece... oh no... that was with my old provider.... hmmm... it's around here somewhere"
<robert_ancell> desrt, btw, still having that dbus unown name issue. I've cleaned up everything around the issue but haven't found what's causing it
<desrt> remind me?
<robert_ancell> it seems the call is timing out (takes exactly 25s) but no errors are printed which makes me think glib thinks it has succeeded
<robert_ancell> in one of the test cases in lightdm, g_bus_unown_name blocks for 25s on shutdown
<robert_ancell> you thought it might be due to multiprocess screw ups, so I made really really sure I wasn't doing anything bad there
<desrt> ah right.  i remember now.
<robert_ancell> desrt, are you still hacking at the moment?
<desrt> ish...
<desrt> tending to builds, etc.
<desrt> trying to test some touch issues in gtk
<robert_ancell> feel like giving it a whirl locally?
<desrt> do i need ubuntu? :)
<robert_ancell> desrt, no
<robert_ancell> you need bzr though
<desrt> i think i can manage that :)
<robert_ancell> it's just get lp:lightdm, build then run ./test-unity-compositor-fallback from tests/
<robert_ancell> it fails for me most of the time
<robert_ancell> you can cut down that test to make it simpler to see what lightdm is doing, but perhaps you'll see more looking from the glib end
<desrt> so that didn't work very well
<desrt> gimme a sec
<desrt> your autogen doesn't bail out when it's missing stuff for some reason
<desrt> k.  here goes.
<desrt> so the test failed... immediately
<desrt> lightdm: symbol lookup error: lightdm: undefined symbol: g_hash_table_get_keys_as_array
<desrt> neat...
<desrt> are you mucking with LD_LIBRARY_PATH in your test setup?
<desrt> yes... you are
<desrt> this is not jhbuild-compatible :)
<desrt> okay... now the test exits immediately with no error and status 0
<desrt> robert_ancell: i guess you missed that...
<robert_ancell_> desrt, try running it a few times, or with DEBUG=1 in the env
<desrt> the amazing never-failing testcase :)
<robert_ancell_> I wish
<desrt> it's going in a tight while true; ... loop
<desrt> no failures after what must have been 1000 runs
<desrt> okay... maybe more like 100 :)
<desrt> hah!  failure!
<desrt> but uh... not the one you were expecting
<desrt>     UNITY-SYSTEM-COMPOSITOR EXIT CODE=1
<desrt>     RUNNER DAEMON-TERMINATE SIGNAL=11
<desrt> took a few hundred runs to get that though
<robert_ancell> no, that's not the one I was expecting :/
<robert_ancell> desrt, did you try with DEBUG=1?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> no change except that it took longer to run with all the output
<desrt> i ran maybe 100 tries like that and then tried with it off
<robert_ancell> maybe it is specific to something in Ubuntu
<robert_ancell> desrt, what version of glib?
<desrt> git master as of a couple hours ago
<desrt> i don't think we've made substantial gdbus changes lately, though
<cyphermox> robert_ancell: it's in the TODO file in NM
<robert_ancell> cyphermox, yeah, that's what I found. I was wondering if there's been any more thought on it
<robert_ancell> I'd kind of like to implement that for 14.10 if no-one else would
<cyphermox> not really that I know of
<cyphermox> I have lots of plans for 14.10 re: network-manager and all
<pitti> Good morning
<tsdgeos> do you guys know what is the responsible of showing me the dialogs to enter my ssh passphrase? it's broken since yesterday
<tsdgeos> the buttons show over the line edit
<mlankhorst> wayland-egl
<mlankhorst> seb128: it should be part of libegl1-mesa-dev
<Laney> hey ho
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<seb128> mlankhorst, well, g-c-c fails to build, so something went wrong in your upload
<mlankhorst> oh right
<mlankhorst> must be some incomplete reverts
<mlankhorst> hm it's in libegl1-mesa-drivers
<pitti> bonjour seb128, hey Laney
<seb128> pitti, salut, ça va ?
<Laney> alright thanks seb128, enjoyed some tasty pancakes yesterday ;-)
<seb128> pitti, how as the Alps?
<mlankhorst> oh right
<Laney> how are you seb128 & mlankhorst & pitti?
<seb128> Laney, I enjoyed "beignets", we don't do pancakes here ;-)
<seb128> I'm good thanks!
 * Laney goodles that
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, merci ! nous avons eu un bon weekend longue dans les Alps
<Laney> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:BeignetsPowderdSugarCDM.jpg
<Laney> oh my god
<Laney> I bet yours looked better than that
<seb128> lol, they did
<seb128> pitti, "les Alpes" in french ;-)
<seb128> pitti, tu as fait du ski ?
<pitti> seb128: ah, merci
<pitti> seb128: oui, la première (et peut-être la derniére) fois à cet an
<seb128> pitti, oh, pourquoi peut-être la dernière, l'hiver est pas fini et il y en a de nouveau un hiver à la fin de l'année !
<pitti> seb128: en effet, je voulais "ce hiver" :)
<seb128> ah ;-)
<pitti> seb128: mais à Augsburg nous n'avons pas un vrai hiver
<seb128> nous non plus
<seb128> 10°c de prévu aujourd'hui :/
<pitti> nous avons eu de la neige pendant une ou deux semaines ici
<seb128> Laney, that looks like the beignets we get, http://wherewearinthecity.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/beignets.jpg
<pitti> yummy!
<seb128> pitti, nous pas de neige cette année :-(
<seb128> pitti, do you guys do pancakes or beignets this week?
<pitti> seb128: we have something called "Krapfen", like this: http://www.maintal-konfitueren.de/fileadmin/data/images/Downloadbereich/Ambiente/krapfen_frei_gross.jpg
<jodh> has something changed recently wrt how the desktop initiates shutdown (ck -> logind)? We have a few reports of users being unable to shutdown/reboot from the menu (bugs 1288087, 1286986, 1286698).
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1288087 in upstart (Ubuntu) "System menu for Restart & Shutdown no longer works after installing Office 2010 through Wine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288087
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1286986 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Dropping to commandline is the only way to shutdown or restart" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286986
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1286698 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Logout, Restart & Shutdown does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286698
<pitti> seb128: not entirely unlike beignets
<seb128> pitti, I see ;-)
<pitti> we ate 2 of them yesterday for the carnival
<seb128> nice
<pitti> I don't like all the rest of carnival, except the Krapfen :)
<seb128> jodh, hey, no change that I can think about
<seb128> hehe
<jodh> seb128: hmm, ok. maybe be a hardware issue for those folk, but the timing of those bugs suggests maybe something else might be involved.
<seb128> jodh, the bugs 2-3 are from the same user
<seb128> oh
<seb128> they are all 3 from the same user
<jodh> seb128: gah - hadn't noticed that! good catch :)
<jodh> ftr, are we using ck or logind atm?
<seb128> jodh, that one user has a local problem
<seb128> logind
<jodh> ok, I'll see if they can invoke PowerOff using dbus-send.
<seb128> jodh, the "upstart-event-bridge.log" snipet in the bug summary has
<seb128>  process 1206: arguments to dbus_pending_call_unref() were incorrect, assertion "pending != NULL" failed in file ../../dbus/dbus-pending-call.c line 608.
<pitti> jodh: we've been using logind since saucy; CK is gone
<seb128> not sure if that's a sign something is wrong with the bus session
<jodh> pitti: I've got /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon running on my system still.
<jodh> pitti: looks like it is a dep for kde still.
<seb128> jodh, feel free to dup those 3 bugs and reassign to unity or gnome-session
<jodh> seb128: thanks - will do.
<hyperair> hey did unity get reverted to a version before saucy or something?
<Sweetshark> seb128: sorry for the UNRELEASED thing -- thats was of ocurse the line I changed, when I changed the version to ~trusty1 for the PPA :/
<hyperair> the super and alt key handling seems to be back to the crappy pre-saucy timeout-based version
<hyperair> so if i press super+w and release it really quickly, unity opens the dash instead
<hyperair> and if i hit alt+anything and release both keys really quickly, the HUD opens up
<seb128> Sweetshark, no worry
<Sweetshark> seb128: do we need a MIR for it? or is "all binary packages from libreoffice-dictionaires were in main before from openoffice.org-dictionaires and are from the same codebase?" enough?
<seb128> hyperair, no unity changes to those that I know, check with bregma or ChrisTownsend or Trevinho
<seb128> Sweetshark, check with doko or mterry or didrocks, but I think it should be ok/considered as a rename of an existing source
<hyperair> well, i guess they all got pinged by that comment so i'll wait
<Sweetshark> seb128: k
<seb128> hyperair, when did the issue start?
<hyperair> seb128: after i upgraded to trusty
<hyperair> seb128: so it's between the saucy version and the trusty version =\
<hyperair> (and i only upgraded two days ago)
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, we had some changes in grabbing, compiz is now grabbing the g-s-d keybindings (same way gnome-shell is doing for GNOME)
<hyperair> i see
<seb128> but that shouldn't impact on super/hud, though I'm unsure
<hyperair> i recall the super/alt key handling was pretty bad in raring or before that
<hyperair> basically ctrl+super keybindings required you to press ctrl first
<hyperair> same goes for alt+super keybindings
<seb128> I never use super out of for the dash so I can't say
<hyperair> sigh
<seb128> and I map the hud out of alt
<hyperair> heh i see
<hyperair> what do you map it to?
<seb128> right-win key
<hyperair> ah blragh i don't have that key
<seb128>  you use the hud?
<seb128> if not you can just unbind it :p
<hyperair> yeah i do
<seb128> k
<hyperair> adn my laptop doesn't have many spare keys to bind things to
<seb128> well, in any case we should fix the regression
<seb128> but meanwhile...
<hyperair> hence why i'm using all sorts of ctrl+super keybindings
<Laney> oh yeah I can see what you see
<hyperair> i think i filed a bug regarding ctrl+super
<Laney> super+w, release really quickly → dash
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> sucketh
<ali1234> there are also various problems with alt/hud/screenshot etc
<ali1234> if you pres alt+printscreen fast enough it opens the hud and then takes a screenshot of it
<seb128> ali1234, new in trusty?
<hyperair> it's been almost a year since i dug into unity's code, but at that time the super/alt handling was basically... listen for super, and watch (within a certain timeout) for recognized keys)
<ali1234> i dunno if they are new or not since i don't use unity and when i did i unbound alt and super anyway
<seb128> we need more keys on keyboard :p
<hyperair> and then saucy came along and holy shit it was fixed
<ali1234> bug 1283530
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1283530 in unity (Ubuntu) "Using alt-printscreen when locally integrated menus is turned on creates undesirable results" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283530
<hyperair> and now it's back ¬_¬
<seb128> I wonder if it ever got fixes
 * apw notes that he can only disable the HUD binding in settings, if it is buond to _any_ key then Alt responds to it, it is also impossible to rebind it to Alt_L or indeed any modifier
<seb128> fixed
<seb128> or if that's random behaviour and you just happened to get lucky with timings
<hyperair> wat, seriously?
<hyperair> how many things got hardcoded shittily in the unity codebase this time?
<hyperair> it was a nightmare of hardcoded behaviour the last time i looked
<seb128> ?
<seb128> apw, I can't confirm that, I just binded it to lctrl, then back to alt than to the win key
<apw> seb128, one of these boxes i updated not 20m ago, and it is definatly exhibiting this behaviour
<seb128> didrocks had similar issues but not happening in a guest session
<apw> seb128, and i have two next to each otehr showing it, both upgrades from saucy and likely older
<seb128> yeah, well, it's not that I don't believe you
<seb128> it's just that I can't confirm/reproduce
<apw> so where are the "unity settings which it doesn't ever upgrade properly" so i can nuke them
<seb128> why is this morning turning into "report my issues about unity", we don't even work on unity in this channel :p
<seb128> people, please use launchpad
<hyperair> :P
<hyperair> whoops, sorry for starting it
<seb128> or ping #ubuntu-unity when the unity7 are around
<Laney> let's talk about how indicators don't start properly under panel instead :P
<seb128> e.g bregma or ChrisTownsend or Trevinho might be able to help you, but I don't think any of them is around yet
<Laney> or why my machine died overnight so I don't have webkit debs :(
<seb128> Laney, 0_o
<seb128> webkit 10 - 3 Laney
<seb128> (or I lost the count but I think webkit is still winning this cycle :p)
<apw> seb128, cause filing bugs is for whimps
<seb128> haha
<Laney> yeah, never take webkit on
<Laney> you'll lose
<hyperair> can't be as bad as building a kernel
<hyperair> i had to iterate with a PPA because i kept ENOSPC'ing while building it
<apw> seb128, did yo manage to put the key back to Alt-l btw as in a guest i could move it to anywhere like Alt_R ok but not back to Alt_L
<seb128> apw, you don't file bugs and then your issues never get resolved :p (I'm still thinking I should file you about my latitude locking for 1 second every time I change the screen level through the keys)
<seb128> things were so much nicer in precise when that was not happening
 * seb128 shakes fist at the kernel
<Laney> haha
<hyperair> might be a unity bug for all we know ¬_¬"
<Laney> hyperair: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.13.0-16.36/+build/5659613 vs https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkitgtk/2.3.90-1ubuntu1/+build/5619705
<seb128> apw, I managed to put it back to alt_r but the ui calls that "mod2+alt_l" for some reason, it works though
<apw> seb128, what about Alt_L
<seb128> that says "level3 shift"
<hyperair> Laney: holy shit
<apw> seb128, mine calls Alt_R something like level3_shift
<Laney> it's extreme
<Laney> also C++
<seb128> but yeah, that doesn't work (hud doesn't open)
<hyperair> but C++ is good!
<hyperair> Laney: https://launchpad.net/~hyperair/+archive/staging/+build/5365404
<hyperair> close enough ;-)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> don't let Sweetshark hear this conversation
<hyperair> pinging helps, yeah.
<Laney> O:-)
<hyperair> ^_^
 * Laney tries again...
<Laney> in the meantime, lemme see why the ubuntu-sso-client autopkgtests are borked
<seb128> Laney, if you want to look at aptdaemon as well, please do ;-) (tried to ping mvo about those without luck)
<Laney> seb128: ok, I'll look after
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> might be hard though, those mvo tests tend to be complex ;-)
 * Sweetshark hugs mterry (in absence) for apppoving the hunspell-fr and google-fonts MIRs.
<apw> seb128, just for you i have filed a bug and whined at #ubuntu-unity
<seb128> Laney, update_output has
<seb128> "Trying easy from laney: ubuntu-settings/14.04.4 gnome-session/3.9.90-0ubuntu11
<seb128> leading: ubuntu-settings,gnome-session
<seb128> failed: ubuntu-settings"
<seb128> apw, thanks
<Laney> it's just an old hint
<seb128> Laney, right, can you clear it off? ;-)
<Laney> yes, but it is harmless
<seb128> k, noted for next time
<seb128> I didn't know that hints were generating output when they had no matching content ;-)
<Laney> yeah it's telling you that it couldn't be applied
<seb128> k
<Laney> removed it now, thanks for the pointer
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> apw, do you know if my issue of "computer 'hangs' for a second every time you change the screen level through the keys" (latitude e6410) is a known kernel issue?
<seb128> I should probably report a bug about that as well
 * seb128 looks in launchpad
<apw> seb128, nope not heard of that, you should file a bug indeed
<mlankhorst> oh you're already rebuilding gcc?
<seb128> yes, why not?
 * Laney hugs pitti for adt-run --apt-source
<Laney> alioth is down which breaks run-adt-test here but this with adt-virt-schroot is nice
<pitti> ali1234: how does alioth break run-adt-tesZ?
<Laney> me
<Laney> it tries to check something out
<pitti> Laney: yes, run-adt-test and prepare-testbed will go away, in favor of adt-virt-{lxc,qemu}
<pitti> ah
<Laney> I think autopkgtest itself?
<seb128> pitti, btw, just as fyi https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=725390#c4
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 725390 in daemon "ipod displayed with an usb key icon" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> pitti, do you know what would be the right place for a such "udev quirk that tells udisks the icon to use"?
<seb128> is udisks shipping some of those?
<pitti> seb128: ah, so your ipod doesn't use afc
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's an old classic-storage one
<pitti> seb128: I thought we have some hack which assigns the new icon to devices with ID_MEDIA_PLAYER
<seb128> right, we had
<pitti> seb128: does your device still have that tag?
<seb128> but that stopped working with the new gvfs
<seb128> yes
<pitti> seb128: ah, so we probably dropped that hack at some point
<seb128> it seems like you dropped it because the issue was resolved upstream
<seb128> but they did some refactoring for symbolic icons and other stuff then
<pitti> ah no, this is supposed to be fixed upstream
<pitti> seb128: yes, our patch was against the gdu backend
<seb128> they might have dropped the hack, which wouldn't be suprising if e.g bastien thinks that should be done in a quirk and not in code
<pitti> seb128: right, the upstream solution wasn't a hack any more
<pitti> seb128: I'll have a look in some mins, just finishing something else
<seb128> pitti, k, let me know if you need debug infos from me
 * pitti still fighting the backlog from the long weekend, and people broke stuff all over the place :)
<seb128> Laney, why do you need a ffe for pango? isn't that a point/bugfix release?
<Laney> to add the new package
<seb128> oh, I should have read all the description :p
<seb128> cool
<Laney> just noticed they fail in debian
<Laney> glib too :(
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> just a missing test-dep though it seems
<seb128> cyphermox, hey, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~matttbe/ubuntu/trusty/network-manager-applet/lp1267100/+merge/200825 ?
<seb128> happyaron, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-anthy/+bug/1279845 still on your todolist?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1279845 in ibus-anthy (Ubuntu) "ibus-anthy sets to jp keyboard layout forcibly." [Undecided,New]
<larsu> Laney: do you know why we have custom encoding profiles for rhythmbox? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/rhythmbox/ubuntu/revision/178
<larsu> people say they break cd ripping for them in bug #1086806
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1086806 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox encoder missing plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086806
<larsu> and I get emailed because "I've touched rhythmbox last"
<Laney> People were complaining that the defaults were crappy for ripping, so some guy came with these new ones
<seb128> larsu, look at the bug referenced in that commit
<larsu> ah I overlooked that there was a reference. Thanks!
<Laney> I'm not sure it was ever completely right
<seb128> it might be that things got fixed/made different upstream since and that those changes are not needed anymore, not sure
<Laney> in fact
<Laney> nm
<larsu> no, it's not upstream
<larsu> the problem is that I can't test it
<larsu> but having cd ripping broken by default sounds quite ... bad
<seb128> no CD drive? ;-)
<larsu> ya
<larsu> s/ya/no
<seb128> did that user open a bug?
<larsu> seb128: yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/1086806
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1086806 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox encoder missing plugin" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> I understand "ya", no worry ;-)
<larsu> their suggestion is to jut drop the ubuntu-presets
<larsu> but I'm not sure that's a good idea
 * larsu doesn't know a lot about gstreamer and default encodings
<seb128> let me try here
<seb128> that bug is there since 12.10, shrug
<seb128> I can confirm the issue
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> Laney, are you debugging it?
<seb128> (no need to be both debugging the same thing)
<Laney> no I just checked it
<Laney> you go ahead
<seb128> k
<seb128> shrug, rb is not being nice to glib
<seb128> quite some warnings on start
<larsu> seb128: is it fixed if you comment the "preset = ..." lines in /usr/share/rhythmbox/rhythmbox.gep?
<larsu> that's the workaround people are using
<dpm> hey seb128, we're trying to wrap up the schedule for UDS and I just noticed a couple of client sessions that are pending approval: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/review/ - I just wanted to give you a heads up in case you hadn't seen them
<seb128> dpm, hey, I've not even started looking at vUDS scheduling, but thanks
<seb128> larsu, yes, that works
<dpm> seb128, no worries. If you want, I can approve them for you now and then you can take care of scheduling them
<seb128> dpm, sounds good, thanks
<larsu> seb128: I'm pretty sure we can drop the patch. Apparently Laney added it because gstreamer had bad default presets
<seb128> larsu, did they change their presets?
<larsu> but the ones in the rhythmbox patch are identical with the ones in /usr/share/gstreamer-1.0/presets
<Laney> there's at least a few to choose from now
<dpm> seb128, ok, approved. They should now appear on the "Schedule meetings" page for you to put in the schedule
<Laney> I think before you got no choice
<larsu> Laney: do you remember where you got the .prs files from? They are identical to the ones we're shipping with gstreamer
<Laney> They came from a contributor
<seb128> Conor made those
<larsu> maybe we patch them into gstreamer?
<seb128> larsu, I'm investigating, hold on ;-)
<Laney> I don't think they are identical
<Laney> I think you are looking at files installed by rhythmbox
<larsu> Laney: bah, you're right. I did a dpkg -S on the dir, not the files
<seb128> larsu, dpkg -S /usr/share/gstreamer-1.0/presets/*
<seb128> right
<Laney> it's probably orthogonal to the preset thing
<Laney> I don't know/remember what that is supposed to achieve
<seb128> I think the profiles just need their elements names updated
<seb128> larsu, Laney: let me look at it, I'm going to come back to you, no need to be 3 looking at the same thing
<larsu> okay
<larsu> thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<Laney> hehe
<mlankhorst> ok, I Hate -Bsymbolic
<mlankhorst> and -Bsymbolic-functions
<seb128> larsu, Laney: seems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/945987/comments/53 is right (I wonder how that ever worked)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 945987 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "No Settings are available in "Preferred format", only preset defaults are used" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> changing the preset to be "ubuntu-default" in the .gep makes it work
<seb128> not sure how Laney had a version with the right content (next comment on that bug), http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/rhythmbox/ubuntu/revision/178 suggests the name mismatch was there from the start
<Laney> seb128: aha
<Laney> so just fix the name
<Laney> does that get rid of it for you?
<larsu> ah col
<larsu> *cool
<seb128> it does get ride of the error
<seb128> but the preset is not used by default
<seb128> it's listed in the preferences combo as "ubuntu-default"
<seb128> not very useful
<seb128> I'm looking at changing the default rather
<seb128> cool, it has a gsettings "media-type-presets"
<seb128> org.gnome.rhythmbox.encoding-settings media-type-presets
<seb128> which maps type to preset profiles
<seb128> so first fix is to fix the naming inconsistency (and maybe pick a better name, e.g rename it "Ubuntu")
<seb128> since that's the name showing in the preferences combo
<Laney> nod
<seb128> then update ubuntu-settings to set a default for that key
<seb128> larsu, Laney: thanks for pointing it out and for the help debugging ;-)
<seb128> still disturbing that we have such bugs for several releases (good to fix it for the LTS as well)
<larsu> seb128: :)
<GunnarHj> Hello seb128
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<GunnarHj> seb128: Wondering about that mythes-sv package (bug 1284701). I got an FFe and have also uploaded to mentors.debian.net. Is there anything else I need to do?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1284701 in Ubuntu "[FFE] Please upload mythes-sv to the archive" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284701
<ricotz> Sweetshark, hi :), is 4.2.2rc1 already ready for publishing?
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, you might have noticed but the sponsoring queue is quite full and people are busy...
<Laney> GunnarHj: I'm supposed to pilot tomorrow, will look then if nobody does before
<GunnarHj> seb128: I know there are quite a few items... Will try to be more patient. ;-)
<GunnarHj> Laney: Thanks!
<Laney> if you could tell me (in the bug) how to check it works that will probably help
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok, will do.
<seb128> I spent some time sponsoring today to help driving the queue down
<seb128> let's see where we manage to get
<Laney> tack Gunnar!
<GunnarHj> Laney: ;-) Yeah, it's good you know some Swedish if you're going to check that thesaurus.
<Laney> I do have a copy of The Bridge, maybe I should watch it without subtitles and see how far I get :P
<GunnarHj> Might be a good exercise..
<desrt> good morning cats
<Laney> haha, there's a British/French remake with the body being found in the Channel Tunnel...
<Laney> saluton desrt
<desrt> Laney: bonega!  vi lernis!
<seb128> desrt, woof to you
<seb128> or woo to you
<desrt> seb128: no 'w' in esperanto :)
<seb128> ooo? ;-)
<desrt> Å­
<Laney> nur unu vorto
<desrt> Laney: kaj tri pli
<seb128> oh man, crazy language day again?
<Laney> comes around every month :P
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: ChrisTownsend: did you guys notice the new compiz/unity misplacing buttons in some dialogs like the gnome-keyring ssh agent one?
<seb128> they got placed over the text until you focus the dialog
<seb128> then the dialog resizes and they get placed under it
<bregma> seb128, I've noticed some GTK dialogs are distorted on high-DPI systems, like the unlock dialog nearly fills the whole screen and the text and buttons get lost
<bregma> I haven't actually tested on an old-fashioned small screen lately
<seb128> I'm using a zoom of 1 here
<desrt> Laney: so what would you do if i introduced a patch to glib to make it fail ./configure if your C compiler was broken wrt. IEEE floating point behaviour as mandated by the C spec?
<seb128> desrt, did you re-review the u-g-m work from attente yesterday? I would like to land that
<desrt> ah!  fell off my plate during my war with gcc
<Laney> broken as in 'this is what gcc does'?
<desrt> Laney: yes :)
<desrt> Laney: you could fix this in a number of ways...
<desrt> like giving some CFLAGS during the build
<desrt> -fexcess-precision=standard, as an example, or -mfpmath=sse -march=pentium3
<desrt> you could also patch out the check
 * desrt is hoping to start a discussion...
<desrt> truly, -mfpmath=sse -march=pentium3 would be good for absolutely everyone who doesn't own a pentium 2...
<desrt> -fexcess-precision=standard would get us working code, at least, though
<mlankhorst> couldn't we go further and use -march=pentium4 ? :P
<mlankhorst> and drop the i386 arch :x
<desrt> we already use i686
<Laney> yeah I don't know if it's something we could do at the level of glib
<desrt> i valid answer to this question is also "i would talk to doko"
 * desrt is trying to guage the impact on other distros -- not ubuntu specifically
<Laney> I would say "say Ryan, why don't you start a thread on ubuntu-devel about this?"
<Laney> that'll smoke the right people out
<desrt> sounds like a good plan
<desrt> i'll do that after i review attente's patch :)
<Laney> Debian would have to act similarly, and it might be harder to make this kind of change there
<desrt> it seems that debian is very likely to be concerned with correctness
<desrt> so they might want -fexcess-precision=standard anyway
<Laney> what's the performance hit like?
<desrt> i looked at the code... it's not pretty
<desrt> in i686 you have mmx, it seems... and they use that if it's there
<desrt> turning on standards means that it stops using mmx and goes back to oldschool fpu instructions
<desrt> sse/sse2 got it right so if those are available they use them with preference
<desrt> and indeed this is the default for amd64 (since all known amd64 implementations also have sse/sse2)
<desrt> but with -march=i686, we don't know if we have sse/sse2
<Laney> OH GOD
<Laney> I did schroot -e --all-sessions, which kills all open schroot sessions
<Laney> guess what free software web browser engine had been building all day in another session
<seb128> $browser_engine_that_shall_not_be_named 11 - 3 Laney
<seb128> Laney, just give up and throw it at a ppa builder I say
<Laney> yeah, fat fingers can't get in the way there ...
<Laney> or dodgy kernels or whatever made my machine die overnight
<tkamppeter> seb128, how can I merge the proposed patch on https://code.launchpad.net/~philpem/ubuntu/trusty/ptouch-driver/fix-esc-i-a-for-pt-series/+merge/209351? Or do I simply upload the package with the patch applied?
<seb128> tkamppeter, simply uploading with the patch is fine
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK, thanks.
<seb128> tkamppeter, yw, thanks for looking at it!
<desrt> Laney: discussion opened :)
<desrt> or at least it will be once the moderator approves the post
<Laney> cool, thanks for that
<tkamppeter> seb128, package uploaded.
<desrt> Laney: i think i'm going to avoid fixing the test meanwhile
<desrt> so you can continue to patch it out or you can build glib with some CFLAGS which cause the compiler to produce correct code
<Laney> I uploaded the volatile patch
<kenvandine> seb128, were you complaining about something with failing tests on the builders related to gsettings?
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, no, why?
<seb128> kenvandine, xnox was complaining about content-hub/gsettings slowness in the emulator yesterday, but that's only recent discussion around gsetting that I remember
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, i thought i overheard you and desrt talking about this
<seb128> kenvandine, we were discussing a segfault issue that's hitting u-s-d and something other softwares
<kenvandine> ok, i am seeing segfaults in the test suite in a ppa
<kenvandine> for content-hub
<kenvandine> might not be related to gsettings at all
<desrt> gsettings gives you SIGABRT, not SIGSEGV :)
<kenvandine> desrt, of course it does... you love aborts :)
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have a bt?
<kenvandine> no... it's only on the ppa builders
<seb128> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1284647 is the bug I was mentioning
<kenvandine> not sure how to get that
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1284647 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "gsettings crashed with SIGSEGV in g_settings_backend_dispatch_signal()" [High,Triaged]
<dobey> hmm, this compiz window size bug is starting to get annoying :-/
<seb128> which one?
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1287472 i think
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1287472 in Compiz "compiz unnecessarily shrinks new windows" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> seems like Trevinho is on it
<seb128> Laney, larsu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/3.0.1-1ubuntu12 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/14.04.5
<larsu> seb128: awesome, thanks!
<seb128> yw
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, one of the tons things I'm doing right now :)
<seb128> Trevinho, hey, I also assigned you a new segfault for the client side decoration (not sure if noticed), showed up on e.u.c today
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I saw the email... then my firefox decided not to load gmail... (and I can't restart it now) :)
<Laney> seb128: nice one
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, sorry, was in a meeting... the armhf builders for ppas, those are virtual aren't they?  only the archive gets real hardware?
<seb128> kenvandine, depends of the ppa I think, normal ppas don't have armhf, do they?
<kenvandine> no... but my ppa does
<kenvandine> but i think by default they're virtual
<seb128> that's likely yes
<kenvandine> i bet it's hitting this same qemu thing signond hit a while back
 * Sweetshark hugs mterry!
<Sweetshark> mterry: thanks for the MIRs!
<mterry> Sweetshark, :)
<Sweetshark> ... esp. since I missed the subscriptions ...
<Sweetshark> mterry: seb128 and me werent sure: Do I need another one for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice-dictionaries ? Its essentially a source package rename from openoffice.org-dictionaries -- same codebase and all binary packages from it used to be in main before.
<mterry> Sweetshark, is there new packaging?
<mterry> Sweetshark, if packaging changed, it doesn't hurt to get a quick once over, but meh.  Not a *huge* deal either way
<mterry> Sweetshark, I would just run through the checklist and make sure a team is subscribed to bugs, etc
<Sweetshark> mterry: the packaging was updated, based on the old stuff. seb128 had a glace over it. mostly updating debhelper, killing dpatch and some lintian nags.
<mterry> Sweetshark, just make sure a bug subscriber exists and you're fine
<Sweetshark> mterry: 'The subscription has been created.'
<Sweetshark> (30 seconds before this conversation)
<mterry> :)
 * Sweetshark is no a quick learner. But on the third try, there is a chance that he gets it.
<mterry> heh
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-06
<pitti> Good morning
<mlankhorst> Hello, world!\n
<Laney> morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you on this sunny thursday?
<Laney> the inverse weather theory holds true
<Laney> it is super grey here
<seb128> sorry for you
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> they set a new series of climbs at my grade at the centre yesterday so I had a great session
<Laney> so I'm excellent thanks!
<Laney> how are you?
<seb128> nice!
 * larsu waves to Laney 
<seb128> I'm good, had a good night of sleep and nice to have sun out there today
<MacSlow> seb128, will you be able to beat 18 °C this weekend? :)
<seb128> MacSlow, they forecast 16°C I think ;-)
<MacSlow> seb128, we're promised 18 °C here on Sunday ... I can hear my bike screaming already ;)
<Laney> hm, I have a "Calendar authentication request" on l ogin
<Laney> for my canonical gapps account
<seb128> weird
<mlankhorst> it was freezing tonight :(
<Laney> ah, u-s-s and telephony got released
<Laney> all your calls are broken by me
<seb128> lol
<seb128> who pressed the button?
<Laney> looks like robru
<seb128> good
<seb128> so you can blame him if it turns out to be buggy :p
<Laney> bfiller tested it and said it worked
<seb128> good
 * Laney is fully covered ;-)
<Laney> alright, let's look at this package from gunnar
<larsu> is bash completion broken for anyone else?
<seb128> larsu, somebody mentioned ~/ resolution being buggy yesterday I think
<ochosi> hey everyone
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> well,  on local path, didn't try with ~/
<seb128> larsu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/1288031
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1288031 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "Tab expansion only auto-completes directory names" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<larsu> seb128: same for me
<larsu> also, when I <tab> on an empty prompt, I get "bash: words: bad array subscript"
<larsu> thanks for pointing me to the bug
<seb128> yw
<ochosi> if any of you indicator-devs get a chance to merge this (https://code.launchpad.net/~ochosi/indicator-power/recommend-xfce4-powermanager/+merge/207018) that'd be great! (currently it pulls in a lot of recommends in in xubuntu :))
<seb128> ochosi, I can do a landing with that
<seb128> let me check if we have other indicator-power work queued
<ochosi> yeah, there's one more accepted MR
<ochosi> thanks a bunch seb128 !
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> the "startup-cleanup" branches are stacked in a landing ask including all the indicators
<ochosi> ah yeah
<seb128> larsu, do you want to review https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/1288031?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1288031 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "Tab expansion only auto-completes directory names" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> shrug
<ochosi> upstart for all indicators
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> larsu, https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-power/lp-1234458/+merge/209371 I meant
<seb128> larsu, I'm going to do an indicator-power landing for the xubuntu recommends thing, if that one is good I can include it as well
<seb128> larsu, shrug, that's a bigger diff that I though, let's keep that for next round
<ochosi> fwiw, i wonder whether you're seeing this too in unity with Trevinho's latest change to libindicator (use GIcon and icon-name over pixbuf hardcoded to 22px): http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-2014-03-06-110807.php
<seb128> ochosi, "this"?
<ochosi> could be that it's just our plugin not handling icon-sizes correctly or a problem in indicator-application
<ochosi> well, cut off icons, because they're provided in a too-large-size
<seb128> I don't know how it looked like before for you
<ochosi> the icons for skype and spotify were scaled down to be the same as the others (power, message and sound)
<seb128> ochosi, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/indicator/newunity.png
<seb128> that's how it looks like here (that one is scaled up)
<seb128> ochosi, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/indicator/new.png
<seb128> is scaling=1
<ochosi> right, but those aren't fugly proprietary apps like skype or spotify over which we have no control :)
<ochosi> the unity indicators still work fine
<seb128> did you try those apps in unity?
<ochosi> not yet, but i guess i'm going to do that very soon
<ochosi> unless someone here uses any of them
<ochosi> (my suspicion is that this only affects xubuntu anyhow)
<seb128> ochosi, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/unityicons.png
<seb128> skype included
<ochosi> hmm, looks nice :)
<ochosi> ok, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<ochosi> so i'll have to sort it out in xfce4-indicator-plugin then :)
<larsu> seb128: what's that esoteric "Fr" language that you're using?
<ochosi> huhu
<seb128> larsu, I can teach you if you want!
<larsu> ochosi: Trevinho might be able to help you out with the specifics of the changes
<larsu> but I think his patch shouldn't affect the appindicator icons at all...
<larsu> seb128: je n'est sais pas
<ochosi> yeah, i thought so too
<ochosi> je ne sais plus rien
<seb128> ochosi, larsu: he did http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/hidpi-better-scaling/revision/3784 ... not sure if that would help there?
<ochosi> ah yeah, thanks
<seb128> I think we had blurry icons for e.g indicator-power before that commit
<mlankhorst> yay ppc64el porter :D
<ochosi> that looks like it's it, but i presumed that stuff like skype would use the pixbuf fallback anyway
<ochosi> but maybe i was wrong about that
<ochosi> larsu: i guess you don't have time for some last-minute fun with me, adding support for symbolic icons to all indicators? :)
<larsu> why is he reading the file name in the pixbuf case?!
 * Laney ports mlankhorst to powerpcspe
<larsu> ochosi: oh well, please talk to him about it
<larsu> ochosi: you mean as opposed to -panel?
<ochosi> yup
<ochosi> well, first try -symbolic, then -panel, then...
<ochosi> then you could get rid of ubuntu-mono-dark
<larsu> I'll accept patches if they also fix the icon theme
<larsu> no...
<larsu> there are some icons with color in there
<ochosi> oh
<larsu> (or at least there used to be)
 * ochosi goes to look
<larsu> power I think?
<larsu> which is certainly not monochrome
<ochosi> yeah, but those are the same color in -dark and light
<ochosi> same with audio-volume-muted-blocking-panel
<ochosi> only three colors there, and symbolic icons even support those variants afaik (errors or warnings can be colored by the theme)
<ochosi> anyway, i understand that this isn't your top priority
<ochosi> but if you need help on the icon side, i can help with that
<larsu> right
<larsu> I'd love to see that done (or do it myself)
<larsu> let's see if I can find some time
<ochosi> feel free to ping me about it if you do
<larsu> you can bet I will ;)
<larsu> thanks!
<ochosi> hehe, no problem
<ochosi> or is tiheum already working on symbolic icons for the panel?
<seb128> not that I know
<larsu> I don't know either
 * mlankhorst ports Laney to bigendian
<mlankhorst> enaL\0\0\0y
<larsu> lol
<seb128> larsu, let me know when you have a theme patch for the menu, I've the new GTK built and it creates no issue that I can see, now I want to test with the theme to confirm it fixes the issue before uploading
<larsu> seb128: people keep pinging me!
<larsu> seb128: I have it in *some* terminal in the background
<seb128> larsu, how dare they?!
 * larsu alt-tabs
<larsu> :)
<seb128> larsu, ping
<seb128> :p
<larsu> ARGH
<tiheum> ochosi: seb128: Hi, we don't have symbolic icons for the desktop panel atm. Suru indicator icons for the mobile are quite similar to symbolic icons (SVG, monochromatic, can be colorized) but the size is not the same so they will look blurry on the desktop. And names differ as well. What do you want to do exactly?
<larsu> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/add-menu-margin/+merge/209632
<ochosi> tiheum: well to be concrete, the indicators in the desktop could support symbolic icons, so there'd not be a need anymore to have a ubuntu-mono-dark and -light icon theme
<ochosi> tiheum: that would also be more convenient for users when switching themes i guess...
<ochosi> tiheum: no idea what design plans you have for the desktop, but in case you want the status icons to be the same in style, it would be good to know that before starting to port those >800 icons to symbolic ones :)
<tiheum> ochosi: >800?
<ochosi> tiheum: the implementation of indicator-keyboard accounts for >500 icons... (one for each layout variant)
<tiheum> ochosi: system indicators (wifi, battery, keyboard, etc) can support symbolic icons, but what about app indicators (like weather)?
<larsu> indicator-keyboard creating that many icons is crazy
<larsu> why did we do this again?
<ochosi> tiheum: why could those not be patched?
<ochosi> at least those that are part of ubuntu by default or that are installable could be patched imo
<seb128> larsu, you would generate the pixmaps are runtime at every login instead?
<seb128> larsu, I'm not even sure how we can generate those pixmaps
<ochosi> why does it have to be pixmaps?
<ochosi> i mean this could *easily* be drawn with cairo in the indicator
<ochosi> it's such a simplistic shape, with just a little bit of font on it
<seb128> how do you know what to draw?
<tiheum> I am agree: so many icons make a transition to a newer theme very difficult
<seb128> ochosi, larsu, tiheum: http://iloveubuntu.net/pictures_me/indicator%20keyboard%20new%20mouse%20wheel%20ubuntu%2014.04.png
<larsu> seb128: I hope attente didn't sit down and draw all of these icons ...
<ochosi> yeah, or at least very annoying :)
<larsu> so there has to be a way of generating them
<seb128> right
<seb128> it doesn't mean it's practical to do it at runtime
<larsu> and we can just do that at runtime, nobody has all layouts
<seb128> I think he generated them from ibus or something
<larsu> so in practice, we only need to do a handful of them
<seb128> well, if you have the material to generate them
<larsu> oh we don't have that?
<seb128> not sure it's installed
 * larsu remembers talking to attente about this before, but forgot his conclusion
<larsu> I'm sure he has a good reason for it
<seb128> but they are not all squares with text in it
<ochosi> seb128: frankly that icon isn't even in ubuntu-mono-dark, so no idea where it comes from...
<seb128> e.g that screenshot the pinyin one
<larsu> that icon is very blue
<seb128> ochosi, yeah, me neither
<seb128> but it's not that simple
<ochosi> yeah, but how many of those are there?
<seb128> we should stop speculating and talk to attente when he's up
<ochosi> agreed :)
<ochosi> ok, so ignoring those kb-icons (they could be scripted to become symbolic i guess, with inkscape), where does that leave us at the symbolic-icons discussion
<ochosi> (btw it's possible that he drew the icons exactly because you have two different icon themes and the plugin wouldn't know which color to supply)
<ochosi> (a problem that'd be solved with symbolic icons)
<ochosi> tiheum: so you're not planning to change the style of the panel icons on desktop to match those of phone?
<tiheum> ochosi: I don't think so. The new desktop icon theme is planned for 14.10 and we don't have much time to design all the symbolic indicators before the UI freeze.
<tiheum> ochosi: however, I'll talk with my manager about that to take a decision.
<ochosi> tiheum: ok, great! let me know how it goes
<tiheum> ochosi: sure
<ochosi> ty
<seb128> didrocks, is your release magic taking bug numbers for launchpad mps or from commits (--fixes lp:...) or from both?
<seb128> Laney, ^
<seb128> from launchpad*
<Laney> I'm quite sure it looks at the related bugs on the MP
<Laney> have done that before
<seb128> cool, I didn't know
<didrocks> seb128: both
<seb128> I usually uncommit/commit with --fixes and push over
<seb128> didrocks, great, thanks ;-)
<seb128> Laney, approved
<didrocks> normally, can have a bug :p
<seb128> let's see how it works
<seb128> if it doesn't work Laney gets to close the bug by hand :p
<Laney> heh
<Laney> branch_merge_proposal.getRelatedBugTasks()
<didrocks>             for bug in mp.getRelatedBugTasks():
<didrocks> so from Mp, it's sure
<didrocks> and normally, I scan the commit message for any "bug blablabla" message
<seb128> happyaron, are you around this week?
<seb128> ochosi, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/indicator-power/12.10.6+14.04.20140306-0ubuntu1
<ochosi> thanks a bunch, seb128 !
<seb128> yw!
<happyaron> seb128: I'm spending most of my time with NUDT and Sogou, :)
<seb128> happyaron, hey
<seb128> happyaron, could you have a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus-anthy/+bug/1279845 anyway? it shouldn't be too much work to review, it has been waiting in the sponsoring queue for a while
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1279845 in ibus-anthy (Ubuntu) "ibus-anthy sets to jp keyboard layout forcibly." [Undecided,New]
<happyaron> seb128: sure
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> mterry, we have our weekly settings/indicator hangout meeting in 35 min, want to join?
<seb128> mterry, ted, larsu, Laney are going to be there, we though it would be nice to have a discussion about a-s/lock screen settings sharing
<seb128> we can do it another time/after the meeting as well
<seb128> but that should be more effective that have several discussions over bugs and merge requests for those changes
<seb128> tedg, ^ btw
<tedg> Sounds good
<seb128> mterry, tedg: do you guys have some notes/document discussing why we ended up opting by doing locking using the greeter rather than doing it in session?
<seb128> mterry, stop timeouting!
<seb128> mterry, did you get what I was saying before?
<mterry> seb128, I said "sure" last I saw
<seb128> mterry, I didn't receive that, what did you get on your side before writing that?
<seb128> mterry, copied in query what I was writing, in case you missed a bit
<seb128> mterry, oh, also
<seb128> mterry, tedg: do you guys have some notes/document discussing why we ended up opting by doing locking using the greeter rather than doing it in session?
<mterry> seb128, ?  I thought using the greeter was a long standing desire even on desktop for locking
<xnox> yes!
<seb128> mterry, yeah, the idea sounds appealing in principle, but in practice we hit all those issues, which is why it never happened, which makes us wonder if that's the right call
<xnox> we had it at one point, and it was reverted =/
<seb128> like having access to the user session status/services (music playing, play/pause)
<mterry> seb128, yeah.  We're close to solving these issues though
<seb128> by piling up hacks :p
<seb128> "hacks"
<mterry> seb128, yes and no.  Only half-hacks.  But it is nice to be able to use same code/experience for greeter and lock
<seb128> right, both approach have pros and cons
<seb128> Laney, tedg, larsu, charles, mpt, attente: settings-indicator meeting in a few minutes, get ready. We also want to discuss the sharing in settings between session and greeter during the meeting, maybe after the roundtable/other topics (so we don't need to keep those who don't want to stay for that discussion)
<seb128> mterry, feel free to join from the start or I can ping you when we are done with the first part of the meeting
<Laney> whip cracking
 * seb128 gets something to drink and comes back for the meeting
<tedg> seb128, Might be a couple seconds late, finishing up another meeting.
<mterry> seb128, I'm fine with being there from start.   Is this IRC or hangout?
<seb128> mterry, hangout, queried you the url
<slowcon> hey guys
<slowcon> i just got an ubuntu server and installed ubuntu desktop on it. im trying to setup remote connections to the server from MAC and WINDOWS. currently trying to setup the windows connection. I set Remote Desktop in Ubuntu to active.
<slowcon> when i go to Network > Connection Info, I get an error of "No valid active connections found"
<slowcon> here is what the desktop looks like http://snag.gy/EMLyh.jpg
<slowcon> you can see there are two wired connections, but they are not listed under Wired in the Network Connections dialog box
<ali1234> "device not managed" is your clue
<ali1234> that means network manager is ignoring it
<slowcon> ahhhh
<slowcon> going to try this now ali1234
<slowcon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed
<ali1234> i suspect this might be a customization done by your server provider
<ali1234> in any case there is probably a reason for it
<slowcon> ali1234: i think so also. i went to the NetworkManager.conf
<slowcon> and there are no lines to edit
<dobey> Trevinho: PLEASE fix this compiz resizing bug. i'll bribe you with rum, even. :)
<seb128> dobey, if you bribe with rum maybe you can get kenvandine to fix it :p
 * kenvandine hides
<dobey> heh
<kenvandine> rum isn't enough to touch compiz
<dobey> kenvandine: you just have to drink the rum first
<kenvandine> it would have to be quite a bit... last time i patched compiz i had fixes for weeks after
<desrt> so at the very least, i would expect that we can share non-persistent information between the login screen and the user's session via putting files in XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<desrt> this is already better than using accountsservice for volatile information
<desrt> we could also put a socket here for communication
<desrt> possibly via dbus or another protocol
<desrt> (via a small process in the user's session or unity-settings-daemon plugin)
<seb128> ted, mterry, ^ thoughs on that?
<desrt> we could also get core lightdm onto the user's session bus to relay the information
<desrt> that way if someone attacks the greeter session, they still don't have access to the user's bus
<desrt> (and neatly sidesteps the question of how to get a non-privileged process into someone else's session)
<desrt> but really, above all else: please anything but accountsservice
<desrt> this is for storing information when the user is not logged in because their homedir is inaccessible to us
<desrt> that's it
<slowcon> ali1234 - ok i got the network to be available on desktop
<desrt> honestly, the idea of lightdm getting on the user's session bus while it is pulling up the session is somewhat attractive anyway
<seb128> I sort of like that as well
<desrt> might want to be there for reasons like inhibit lockscreen, etc.
<seb128> mterry, what do you think about that?
<cyphermox> ali1234: slowcon: remove the entries from /etc/network/interfaces, if eth0 is set there.
<cyphermox> managed=true might work but it's not supported.
<desrt> could also do a hybrid approach where lightdm monitors a subdirectory in XDG_RUNTIME_DIR for changes and tells the greeter about it (so the greeter doesn't have direct access to the user's xdg dir)
<desrt> and then the session needs only to touch files here (which is tmpfs, so extremely cheap)
<desrt> this is vaguely how logind already works...
<seb128> seems reasonable as well
<desrt> this keeps the amount of code running in privileged context (lightdm core) extremely small
 * seb128 wonders if we should put a blueprint for that and having a vUDS discussion ;-)
<desrt> and it gives it almost a non-existent attack surface from the user session (and very small from the greeter, even)
<seb128> desrt, shame you were not able to join that hangout we just had :/
<kenvandine> seb128, lets discuss default media player again
 * kenvandine ducks
<Laney> srsly
<Laney> what is there to discuss
<mterry> seb128, sorry, was in showre
<seb128> kenvandine, no rum for you!
<Laney> everyone knows banshee is the obvious choice, it'd just be too embarrassing to go back again
<kenvandine> i want banshee!
<desrt> i'd consider either of these approches to be nice
<Laney> :-)
<kenvandine> :-D
<desrt> i prefer the lightdm-on-user's-bus approach, but i don't like the idea of such a large chunk of privilged code having such exposure to the user's session
<kenvandine> UDS isn't the same with the banshee and chromium discussions
<Laney> I like an approach that means you don't have to modify too much software to spit out its settings in some other place
<mterry> seb128, desrt: we just added a very convenient support for shared user-data dirs between greeter / users
<seb128> desrt, I like both (lightm talking to the user bus, and the xdg_runtime_dir one), first seems more powerful with the  security downside that go with it, the second one seems safe and enough
<desrt> mterry: on tmpfs, per chance?
<desrt> seb128: exactly my thoughts.
<slowcon> hey guys, im trying to find a way to be able to access my ubuntu server from a windows and mac enviornment. would it be easier to setup something where ubuntu desktop can be accessed from a webdomain?
<mterry> seb128, desrt: no, not on tmpfs because it was created explicitly to support persistent files.  /var/lib/lightdm-data/$USER
<desrt> mterry: sounds like a bit of an overlap with accountsservice
<mterry> seb128, desrt: but the directories are owned by whichever user is configured as the greeter user and the individual user, 0770
<mterry> desrt, this was designed for large files (like camera photos, etc)
<desrt> right
<desrt> mterry: but i'm suggesting that maybe we could stop using the accountsservice stuff entirely if this covers the same usecase
<mterry> seb128, desrt: anyway, you were talking about needing a writable directory shared between greeter and user.  We have one
<desrt> mterry: this is going to be frequently-trashed, though
<desrt> *thrashed
<desrt> like... IPC style... probably want a tmpfs
<mterry> desrt, eh, AS is fine for what it does (small pieces of data)
<desrt> maybe /var/run/lightdm-data/$USER :)
<mterry> :)
<slowcon> anyone ever use Guacamole?
<desrt> mterry: i guess the greeter has some special interaction with lightdm core...
<desrt> presumably enforced by dbus security mechanisms
<desrt> via the system bus
<desrt> or does it have a p2p connection or something?
<mterry> desrt, socket
<mterry> with custom protocol
<desrt> so we could add support to this protocol for
<desrt>  a) read me a file out of user's xdg dir, limited to a specific subdir
<desrt>  b) notify me of any changes there
<mterry> desrt, couldn't the user session just throw data into lightdm-data/$USER for that?
<desrt> if you want to get real fancy you could just ask lightdm to pass an fd to the directory itself into the greeter... and it could inotify it for itself and use openat() to read the file contents
<desrt> mterry: we're talking about things like current song playing updated via mpris.. including seconds
<desrt> you don't want to write and fsync a file to persistent storage once per second
<mterry> desrt, well you said "read me a file out of user's xdg dir"
<desrt> whereas with tmpfs it's basically just a low-tech kernel-backed IPC mechanism
<mterry> desrt, you could put a socket in lightdm-data/$USER
<desrt> mterry: yes... but this is gross.
<mterry> it is...?
<desrt> mterry: precisely because this directory persists
<desrt> so you'll have stale sockets littered about
<mterry> not littered about.  at most.. one per user?
<desrt> yes
<mterry> who does that hurt?  :)
<desrt> this is precisely the reason we try to move all sockets into the runtime dir and the same reason that sockets for system services are in /run and not /var/lib
<desrt> ditto pid files
<mhall119> jasoncwarner: seb128: sil2100: didrocks: there are several client track sessions created for UDS but they aren't scheduled yet, are you guys coordinating who'd going to do that?
<seb128> mhall119, not that I know
<mterry> desrt, I'm just leery of all the seemingly special-purpose protocol required in lightdm for this feature
<desrt> mterry: don't blame you
<mterry> desrt, can the user mount a tmpfs in lightdm-data?  :)  probably not
<mhall119> jasoncwarner: seb128: sil2100: didrocks: can one of you manage your schedule?  Otherwise I can just place them myself, but I don't know your scheduling needs
<seb128> mhall119, I can try having a look, things are quite busy though, LTS coming soon, lot of work, etc
<desrt> mterry: i think either way we will want some support in lightdm for what we are trying to do... and i don't think the shared directory is the right thing to use here
<mhall119> seb128: I understand, just trying to get this done as soon as possible, since it starts next week
<desrt> the support could be very very small -- as much as an API that sends the fd of the shared directory via unix socket to the greeter
<seb128> mhall119, yeah, I understand, I'm going to try to have a look, timing is just not great
<mhall119> thanks seb128
<desrt> (although this would prevent use of sockets, since afaik there is no connectat() equivalent)
<mterry> desrt, I don't get why tmpfs is so much better.  It's not reboots that cause stale sockets.  We'd have that problem between user session instances (log out, log in later) just the same.  The socket just needs cleaning on shutdown or something
<desrt> mterry: the xdg runtime dir is cleaned between sessions
<mterry> desrt, really?  interesting.  logind does that?
<desrt> that's the point -- its lifespan is limited to the user being logged in and it is guaranteed to be wiped between
<desrt> yes
<mterry> cute
<desrt> we created this exactly because of these problems
<seb128> desrt, what if you are logged in from a ssh and log out/in from the graphic session?
<Trevinho> dobey: ahah, yeah, I know... I've still some higher prios now unfortunately, but it's quite on the top of my list :)
<desrt> seb128: it persists as long as the user is logged in from anywhere
<mterry> well, someone chmod those directories to 711 so that other processes can be passed paths into it
<desrt> seb128: this is also why we want to move toward viewing the session bus as a user bus, rather
<desrt> seb128: ie: this will finally solve the problem of someone doing ssh or console logging and typing 'gsettings set...'
<desrt> it will find dbus via the socket in the user's xdg runtime dir and will talk to the dconf-service already in the user's session
<larsu> biggest problem ever
<seb128> larsu, heh, I get annoyed by it every now and then! ;-)
<desrt> (or socket-based activate dbus and then dbus-activate dconf-service, if just logging in from console only)
<desrt> larsu: can't tell if you're being sarcastic :)
<Laney> I can :P
<desrt> because really, i do consider this to be a very annoying problem
<desrt> it means that people can't do a lot of things from cron jobs either, for example
<dobey> Trevinho: ok. it's starting to drive me crazy
<larsu> desrt: I was being sarcastic, but only because of your choice of example
<larsu> clearly having such a bus is awesome
<seb128> dobey, I guess you can downgrade unity as a workaround...
<larsu> but not to ssh into my desktop machine and type gsettings set
<desrt> larsu: meh... lots of advice on stackoverflow about "i hosed my session and i can't login...." "oh.. just do this gsettings reset command..." "uh... i can't do that outside of my session..."
<larsu> really?
<desrt> ya
<larsu> if changing some gsettings keys hoses your session we're doing something wrong
<desrt> i've particularly seen a lot of advice about certain non-viable compiz configs
<larsu> ah. yeah. compiz. I understand.
<desrt> seems like it's pretty easy to mess up badly with ccsm
<mterry> seb128, desrt: well, I'm not opposed to some extra protocol for lightdm, but robert_ancell is the real owner there
<seb128> mterry, desrt: I'm happy to start an email discussion about that, though I lost track of what desrt is suggesting, we went through a bunch of options/iterations in possible solutions
<desrt> seb128: still two main suggestions... with the devil in the details, as always :)
<seb128> desrt, still "get lightdm on the user bus" and "have a shared dir used for communication" (where the details being on what sort of ipc in the shared dir)?
<seb128> where->with
<desrt> seb128: specifically "have a subdirectory of xdg runtime dir visible to the greeter via a privileged protocol in lightdm"
<seb128> let me write an email, you can reply with more details, then we can wait on robert_ancell to comment during his day
<desrt> either via lightdm opening the files and sending the contents (and being responsible for change notification) or through some fd-passing scheme
<Laney> I guess we still end up with a lot of stuff being stored in AS for the not-logged-in case
<seb128> that's fine
<desrt> ya... that's totally reasonable... it needs to be somewhere.
<Laney> it's acceptable
<desrt> kinda sucks that the API doesn't have all of the features that we got used to with gsettings
<Laney> but it's not
<Laney> yeah that
<desrt> fwiw, it would be possible to wrap gsettings schemas around this API if we wanted
<desrt> all you need to do is leave the default value out of the xml file that you install
<desrt> accountsservice will throw an exception
<desrt> and you can query the default value out of the schema (with overrides supported)
<desrt> would be an interesting but fairly trivial exercise to write a gsettingsbackend for this
<desrt> then you could just do g_settings_new_with_backend()
<Laney> why do you need the exception thing?
<desrt> this API can work in two ways
<desrt> the first way is that you put a default value in the interface xml file you install
<desrt> in which case Get is always successful -- and returns the default value, if none is set
<desrt> the other way is that you put no default value
<desrt> and then Get is only successful in the case that someone did a Set before.  if there is no value to return then you get an exception instead
<desrt> this is useful because it lets you detect the "there is nothing set" case and handle the process of determining the default value manually
<desrt> eg: via gsettings schema rules
<Laney> doesn't seem like it would play so well with non-gsettings uses of the data
<desrt> not unless they have some other way to figure out the default value for themselves
<Laney> ya
<desrt> but that's sort of the point, right?
<desrt> if you want more control then you get more control...
<desrt> we certainly don't want to get into a place where we're returning a default value and it's the wrong one
<didrocks> mhall119: already we'll try, but as seb128 told, we are already maxing out and the timing doesn't help
<Laney> 'you only get the right default if you use this interface via gsettings' seems weird
<Laney> it's not that you don't know it, it's just stored in some place that AS can't access
<Laney> seb128: will you put this thread on some ML?
<desrt> Laney: this is pretty much dconf
<desrt> literally: 'you only get the right default if you use this interface via gsettings'
<desrt> in dconf's case you get NULL.  in AS's case you get a dbus error.
<desrt> semantically exactly equivalent
<seb128> Laney, do you feel like ubuntu-devel@ is appropriate?
<desrt> "no value was set"
<Laney> AS is an interface in its own right in a way that dconf isn't really
<Laney> i dunno, maybe it's not that bad
<Laney> it would be a nicer api
<desrt> Laney: there is definitely more confusion here, i agree
<desrt> since we have been telling people "call AS to get this value"
<desrt> whereas with dconf we always told from the start "don't use dconf directly"
<desrt> funny story about that, of course... dconf-editor was using dconf directly and in cases of overrides had the incorrect default value shown because of it...
<desrt> so ya... bugs happen
<kenvandine> those virtual armhf builders are a real pain... now the ubuntu-system-settings build keeps hanging
<kenvandine> just stops logging anything... for hours
<kenvandine> sigh...
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> Laney, you would prefer to have the discussion on ubuntu-devel@?
<kenvandine> not sure if this is better than qemu crashes :)
<Laney> seb128: sorry, forgot to reply
<Laney> I don't mind, I was thinking phone but that might be ok
<seb128> well, phone works but I'm unsure e.g desrt and robert_ancell are on it
<seb128> I guess I can Cc them
<Laney> yup
<seb128> let's do that
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> Is there a LIM bug filed for the issue where they're always in the top panel at start? i.e. if you launch a non-maximised application
<seb128> Laney, not that I know, but I don't follow all compiz bugs
<Laney> will file
<Laney> I have an update though, so better check that
<Laney> args
<Laney> what's happened? I can't focus windows
<Trevinho> seb128: I should probably do it, but I'm quite busy... Can we have a mark on the scale of ucc for the monitor scaling factor?
<seb128> Trevinho, we already have one?
 * Trevinho is not that updated
<Laney> I can click buttons and decorations but not focus anything
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, no I don't see it at 1.0
<seb128> Laney, sounds like you have a win taking focus somewhere
<Trevinho> seb128: oh, I'm blind, it was there :D
<seb128> Laney, like gome-keyring prompt
<seb128> Trevinho, ;-)
<Laney> probably, it could be off screen
<Trevinho> but it's a recent change, right?
<seb128> Laney, is it in the launcher?
<Laney> I restarted the session now
<seb128> Trevinho, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/14.04.3+14.04.20140225-0ubuntu1
<seb128> Trevinho, 10 days
<seb128> or 9 rather
<seb128> Trevinho, which is almost as recent as the feature :p
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, my fault to keep my machine not that updated :)
<Laney> ah, this time I do have a window
<Laney> I guess this comes from eds
<Laney> not sure why it's not using uoa
<renato_> Laney, ping
<Laney> hi
<renato_> Laney, I tested your syncevolution package and it did not work with ubuntu online accounts
<Laney> erm
<seb128> Laney, syncevolution?
<Laney> why did mardy tell me it worked?
<Laney> why did mardy tell me that you told him it worked?
<seb128> Laney, did you install that thing? maybe it's it prompting you :p
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> HAHA
<Laney> I just got a shrinking terminator window
<Laney> that was amazing
<renato_> Laney, did you build that with "--enable-uoa" ?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> He told me that you tested the package and it worked
<Laney> was that untrue?
<Laney> Did you install syncevolution-provider-uoa?
<renato_> no
<renato_> let me check that
<Laney> Actually I can't find where he told me that
<Laney> did I make it up?
<renato_> no I told him that works
<renato_> now I found the problem
<seb128> Laney, tedg, desrt, mterry, larsu: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06773.html
<renato_> I had the file that this package " syncevolution-provider-uoa"  installed on my device from my build
<tedg> seb128, Okay, I need to run now, but I'll reply after.
<renato_> stop to work after I flash my device
<Laney> renato_: so it's okay with that?
<Laney> You can add a Depends for it or we can put it in the seed
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<renato_> Laney, when the package will land?
<Laney> I already uploaded it
<renato_> great
<seb128> renato_, it's building, I'm going to binNEW the binaries once ppc/armhf are done
<Laney> It'll wait in the queue for an ar
<Laney> seb128 is a great guy!
<seb128> ;-)
<renato_> I will add "syncevolution-provider-uoa" as dependency into my project
<Laney> okey dokey
<renato_> thanks, and sorry for the confusion
<Laney> no worries
<Laney> I dunno why I can't find the message where he told me it was ok
<Laney> scary
 * Laney goes to test webkit
<Laney> brave is not test building on arm64 first
<kenvandine> seb128, i think the uss build hangs in the same place everytime, have you seen that before?
<kenvandine> 2/4 Test #2: tst-arguments .................... Passed 0.07 sec
<kenvandine>     Start 3: tst-update-manager
<kenvandine> seems to be that one test hanging...
<kenvandine> last time i let it run for 2 hours
<seb128> kenvandine, no, never
<seb128> works fine in CI, jenkins, local...
<kenvandine> just in qemu of course... so much fun
 * kenvandine might just disable the tests for the preview ppa... hate doing that
<kenvandine> i know tests pass :)
<seb128> kenvandine, turn off arm in the ppa ;-)
<kenvandine> it's the most important arch for this preview!
<Laney> do it in canonical-arm-dev and copy it over
 * kenvandine didn't know about this ppa... 
<kenvandine> good idea
<Laney> you need access, ogra can sort that out
<kenvandine> or i can just disable tests in this PPA for now... we know CI tests pass
<kenvandine> and hopefully it'll only be for a week or so
<Laney> maybe you broke the tests :-)
<Laney> webkit'd
<Laney> if it works on the arches I didn't test build for (arm64, powerpc) then I'll owe the gods one beer
<Laney> & ppc64el
<seb128> hehe
<xnox> Laney: canonical-arm-dev, what does that do? looks like red-carpet of A-list developers
<Laney> it's a devirt ppa
<Laney> I use it for test building hardcore stuff like webkit
<rsalveti> you could also use silos if you want for that
<rsalveti> if you're trying to land something
<kenvandine> rsalveti, not yet, next week
<Laney> yeah as a fancy way to get a devirt ppa
<Laney> but you have to use the archive versions there
<kenvandine> rsalveti, and  we want to get the gallery as click landed first
<Laney> it's easier for me to go for manual uploads
 * Laney needs to go give blood now, ttyl
<rsalveti> right
<seb128> Laney, good luck
<didrocks> in the evening?
<didrocks> that country really does everything on the wrong side :)
<desrt> tkamppeter: hey... do you have some examples of complex pdf files around?  ones with lots of complicated vectors graphics with lots of curves, etc?
<tkamppeter> desrt, I will look, for what do you need them?
<desrt> tkamppeter: performance testing...
<desrt> actually.. it just occured to me that cairo may have some test data
<seb128> desrt, http://www.nist.gov/el/nzertf/upload/NZERTF-Architectural-Plans1-June2011.pdf ?
<desrt> seb128: too simple :p
<seb128> bah :p
<desrt> cairo does indeed have some built-in performance tests
<tkamppeter> desrt, you should have a nice PDF showing the parking zones in Berlin now, nice to watch (but it is not a video) ...
<tkamppeter> desrt, did you get my mail?
<desrt> yes.  thank you.
<desrt> still waiting for evince to finish opening it :)
<tkamppeter> desrt, you will see on the screen how Berlin's streets get built, should be faster than the building of the real streets ...
<desrt> tkamppeter: thanks for not sending me a map of the new airport...
<tkamppeter> desrt, this will take decades even on Sweetshark's 42-core machine ...
<tkamppeter> s/42/32/
<dobey> hmm. do-release-upgrade is not a very good judge of connection speed i guess (though i'm glad it was wrong)
<mhall119> seb128: is there a script or instructions I could use to create my own bootable/live Ubuntu ISO?
<mhall119> I know it's something with debootstrap and seed files, but I don't know how it all goes together to make an image
<mhall119> this is for desktop, btw
<dobey> mhall119: i know there are a *lot* of questions about that exact process, on askubuntu. so i'm sure more than one of them points at the appropriate wiki page (though i don't know what that page is) :)
<seb128> mhall119, I don't know
<seb128> mhall119, google points to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<seb128> mhall119, but I don't know how outdated that is
<seb128> you better ask on #ubuntu-devel
<mhall119> ok, thanks seb128
<ochosi> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> ochosi, hello
<ochosi> i'm involved with light-locker a bit, so i quickly wanted to ask you something as we were planning a new lightdm based feature
<ochosi> the VT-switching is a bit annoying when locking the screen and there are still many desktops that will take a while until they'll have a lockscreen in the compositor
<ochosi> so i was wondering whether we couldn't just start a greeter in the currently running VT as toplevel window
<thumper> Trevinho: ping
<ochosi> basically "emulate" lightdm and add some PAM magic
<ochosi> robert_ancell: or would you say that's a really terrible idea? ^
<thumper> Trevinho: just wondering if it is possible to have some loopback devices not show in the unity launcher
<robert_ancell> ochosi, there's too many security issues in doing that unfortunately. We did look at that at one point
<robert_ancell> ochosi, if you were to go that method it's better for the shell to launch a lock screen
<thumper> Trevinho: I'm making two or three loopback files and then making btrfs with them, and mounting elsewhere
<thumper> however some show in the launcher, and I don't want them there
 * thumper afk for a bit but back later
<Trevinho> thumper: hi!! isn't the quicklist item to hide from launcher working for you
<ochosi> robert_ancell: what kind of security issues did you encounter on that route? (we'd launch it from light-locker directly, so basically standing on gnome-screensaver's security shoulders)
<robert_ancell> ochosi, I was thinking the other direction (launched by the daemon)
<ochosi> robert_ancell: what daemon? you mean light-locker's daemon? or lightdm?
<robert_ancell> ochosi, the lightdm daemon
<robert_ancell> ochosi, in that case, you need a method to access the authentication routines from the daemon, but since the daemon didn't launch you it's hard to ensure that light-locker is a valid client
<robert_ancell> ochosi, you could go the gdm route and provide these interfaces to the session and they are claimed by the first thing to request them (designed to be the shell)
<robert_ancell> in this case you couldn't wait until light-locker started because another app could claim them before that
<ochosi> or just make the locker call the greeter and make it act as if it were lightdm?
<ochosi> (since light-locker is designed to be DE independent, we can't really go the session/shell way)
<ochosi> robert_ancell: ^
<robert_ancell> ochosi, right, but you can't do all the things a full greeter wants to do, e.g. authenticate as other users
<ochosi> robert_ancell: yeah, that's a small problem, there'd have to be a "switch-user" button
<robert_ancell> ochosi, for Unity 7 we modified g-s to be more like unity greeter. But it can't do all the features
<ochosi> robert_ancell: but i'd implement that in lightdm-gtk-greeter
<robert_ancell> ochosi, but yes, we looked at making g-s launch u-g in a "user mode"
<ochosi> robert_ancell: woot? someone in this channel told me it was written from scratch :p
<robert_ancell> ochosi, no, it was a big hack. We've scrapped that and there is a for-scratch implementation for Unity shell instead
<robert_ancell> ochosi, completely doable as long as you make your greeter able to handle both in session and standalone
<robert_ancell> ochosi, you have to potentially watch out for things like the session setting a different theme
<ochosi> robert_ancell: well the theme is set in the greeter's config, so it's not getting "picked up" by the greeter anyway
<ochosi> robert_ancell: but yeah, good to hear it's doable
<robert_ancell> ochosi, then you have to make sure it doesn't set the session theme :)
<ochosi> robert_ancell: hehe, yeah :) well i've done some of this already, e.g. setting special blank times only for the greeter (and reverting them when exiting)
<ochosi> robert_ancell: basically the idea is to mold lightdm-gtk-greeter and light-locker into a lightdm locking/user-switching team
<robert_ancell> ochosi, so the conclusion from our side was, the most reliable experience using VTs is to make an in-session lock screen that looks like a greeter (though the design people wince that being almost the same can be a worse user experience than being different)
<robert_ancell> ochosi, and when we can do proper multi-session without VTs then we get the full experience
<ochosi> robert_ancell: yeah, ofc it would be easy to fork g-s and just make it look like the greeter, but then again that isn't very flexible...
<ochosi> robert_ancell: understandable, i don't see that perspective for e.g. xubuntu in the near future though (xfce is still gtk2)
<robert_ancell> ochosi, I'm open to the idea of having a special interface to the session to allow in session greeters more power (like GDM). But wary about the security considerations / complexity so not pushing it myself
<robert_ancell> ochosi, I hope once the post X stack dust settles it will be clearer if we can just use LightDM as is using reliable session switching
<ochosi> robert_ancell: ok, great! if you don't mind i might ping you about this again once we've gotten a bit further with light-locker on that front
<robert_ancell> sure, please do
<ochosi> robert_ancell: i presume the results of your experiments with g-s arent publicly available (or available at all)?
<robert_ancell> ochosi, I'll find the branch
<ochosi> thanks!
<robert_ancell> ochosi, lp:~robert-ancell/gnome-screensaver/unity
<robert_ancell> it's one big patch from a git branch I never pushed anywhere (cause I've never learned/liked enough github to push it)
<ali1234> it would be trivial to make xfwm compositor handle the lock screen
<ali1234> the problem is not everyone has the compositor enabled
<robert_ancell> I've been running it for months now. The experience is a lot better than the old gnome-screensaver
<ali1234> does mir support libwnck?
<ochosi> robert_ancell: ok, great, will take a look at this
<robert_ancell> ali1234, I don't think so. The current work is for the phone which doesn't need that. They're working on window management (i.e. desktop) functionality now
<robert_ancell> ali1234, you can ask in #ubuntu-mir if you need more info
<ali1234> well, ideally i need to know if it's part of mir, or something baken into unity8 shell
<ali1234> it's not part of wayland by design, every compositor has to implement it - and currently none do
<ali1234> as i understand it, KDE's wayland session doesn't support native clients for this reason
<ali1234> it's rather difficult to get any information on this because of bunker mentality from all sides
<robert_ancell> ali1234, are you asking if the functionality of libwnck is baked into Mir?
<robert_ancell> which functionality exactly/
<ali1234> no, i'm asking if mir defines the protocol required for libwnck to work at all
<robert_ancell> ?
<ali1234> functionality such as the ability for a client to get a list of other client's windows
<robert_ancell> ali1234, ok, I know this one
<ali1234> all the stuff you need to build a panel that is a separate process to the shell/compositor
<robert_ancell> ali1234, so that information is not currently exposed in the Mir protocol by design because that leaks information between processes. It is exposed in the library interface between the shell (i.e. Unity 8) and libmirserver
<robert_ancell> ali1234, last I heard it was the responsibility of the shell to provide a (secure) interface to that privileged information to other processes that might need it (e.g. a panel)
<ali1234> so identical to wayland
<robert_ancell> ali1234, yes
<robert_ancell> ali1234, do you want the information for a third party panel?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> basically, i want libwnck to work
<ali1234> because that is what all panels use
<ali1234> (except unity and gnome shell of course)
<robert_ancell> ali1234, yeah, that's the old X world. I think the post X world is going to be more like
<robert_ancell> 1. Some shells will just not allow that
<ali1234> (when you run them on mir/wayland respectively)
<robert_ancell> 2. Some shells will allow that through plugins (e.g. GNOME)
<robert_ancell> 3. Some (probably not mainstream) shells will allow all sorts of extensibility by providing interfaces and trading security for flexibility
<mhall119> seb128: do you mind if I move the one client meeting I created (API website for Unity docs)?
<ali1234> yes, basically every shell will define an incompatible protocol for this
<mhall119> from Tuesday to Wednesday
<robert_ancell> ali1234, hopefully someone will make a standard, but you're probably right
<seb128> mhall119, that's ok, thanks for checking
<seb128> mhall119, the schedule is quite empty anyway, so it's not going to create lot of issues
<robert_ancell> seb128, can you reliably reproduce that switching bug? I think I understand it and have a fix
<ali1234> this will pretty much prevent anyone from using wayland except as a backend renderer for X
<mhall119> well I couldn't very well bug you about scheduling them and then go changing it without asking now can I :)
<ali1234> unless they're just using a phone or a tablet or something
<robert_ancell> ali1234, or GNOME or KDE or Unity...
<robert_ancell> ali1234, the mainstream shells want this. It makes things more secure and reliable
<ali1234> as I said, KDE can't handle native wayland clients for this reason
<seb128> robert_ancell, not sure, I stopped switching users because of it, but I was hitting hit every few switches before, so if that didn't change, "yet"
<seb128> "yes"
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, I'll flick you a branch later and see if it helps
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, drop me an email, I'm not likely to try a fix today, but tomorrow is fine ... what's the issue (I'm curious)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I think it's because lightdm kills the child sessions before they exec(), and this means that the SIGTERM is sent back to the daemon and interpreted as coming from itself. The reason we're seeing this is unity-greeter seems to do two authentications in quick succession (which is allowed but shouldn't)
<robert_ancell> it's fun with racing with signals and forks
<seb128> is that something new?
<seb128> because it was not happening at all early in the cycle
<robert_ancell> seb128, I think the u-g bug must be new which is triggering it
<seb128> k
<robert_ancell> but it would have existed
<seb128> let me check how easily I can trigger, or not trigger, the issue
<seb128> robert_ancell, didn't happen with a few switches, but let's see over a few days with your changes, I usually have it at least once a day
<robert_ancell> seb128, k
<ali1234> robert_ancell: btw, "Some shells will allow that through plugins (e.g. GNOME)" sounds a lot like X extensions to me :P
<robert_ancell> ali1234, yep
<thumper> Trevinho: it says "unlock from launcher", not entirely obvious
<thumper> clicking on one removed both
<Trevinho> thumper: mh I agree...
<Trevinho> but that's what has been designed :)
<Trevinho> thumper: mh, weird, iirc it dpeends on the disk label
<thumper> hmm... I didn't know it was "locked"
<Trevinho> thumper: or uuid...
<Trevinho> probably it should mention "icon"...
<thumper> I'm making multiple loopback devices, using "losetup"
<desrt> xnox: *fight*
<mhall119> seb128: I used a client room for some appdev track session that really are more client/phonedations oriented than app developer oriented
<mhall119> since you weren't using those slots anyway, I'm assuming you wouldn't mind :)
<seb128> mhall119, well, you still have slots on your track...
<ochosi> robert_ancell: just saw that the branch you pointed me to is one where gnome-screensaver looks like unity-greeter, i was wondering whether there was anything left from your experiments with calling unity-greeter in the same VT instead
<seb128> mhall119, if the schedule doesn't get more packed I guess it's ok to host a few sessions for you guys, but it doesn't seem to be topic we especially know about or own
<robert_ancell> ochosi, no, didn't go very far with those
<mhall119> seb128: it looks to be mostly sessions for bill
<ochosi> robert_ancell: ah ok, well good to know that we won't be duplicating code though :)
<seb128> mhall119, right, who has nothing to do with "client" afaik ;-)
<seb128> mhall119, we should maybe get bill to host a track if he has enough sessions for that...
<mhall119> well they're not sessions for app developers either...
<mhall119> how is it not client though?
<mhall119> I can always make bill a track lead on client :)
<seb128> mhall119, that would be nice
<seb128> my main issue is that we "lock" people to host tracks who have nothing to do the topics hosted
<seb128> like client hosts are going to be me and didrocks
<mhall119> right, same with app dev track typically
<seb128> but nobody in desktop works on any of the sessions you move to our track
<xnox> desrt: =))))) our default compiler targets c89 ;-) and even with using -std=c99 or /usr/bin/c99 you'd get by default all of these bugs http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=16989
<ubot2`> gcc.gnu.org bug 16989 in c "[meta-bug] C99 conformance bugs" [Normal,New]
<xnox> desrt: (that meta-blocking bug is also the reason why gcc is still stuck on c89/gnu89 as the default)
<xnox> desrt: i'm sorry about sad time you had with glib =( but you get to bash everyone about AC_PROG_CC_C99 =))))
<xnox> from now on.
<desrt> xnox: fwiw, i'd say c89 is actually stricter than c99
<desrt> since there is no mention of excess precision there
<desrt> (and for lack of a mention, one can only follow the ieee spec)
<xnox> desrt: =))) i've fetched up c89 copy and i didn't quite manage to gather if the reproducibility is explicit or not. I thought c89 doesn't refer to the ieee spec (as in it's not required to implement the ieee for a c89 compliant compiler)
<desrt> oh... so you can do anything at all for c89?
<desrt> 1 * 1 = 42
<xnox> yeap.
<desrt> handy.
<desrt> looks like you win this round >:|
<xnox> desrt: well, you are multiplying ints, thus it would be 1. But 1.0 * 1.0 can give you 1.00000132
<desrt> but seriously... assert(func(a) == func(a)) should not fail :p
<xnox> desrt: that's why libnih and upstart use AC_PROG_CC_C99 =)))) otherwise it would assert and fail _a lot_ of things.
<desrt> i wonder how much would break if i tried to use this with glib...
<desrt> we use a lot of gnu features
<desrt> but they're mostly still accessible if you add some extra underscores or something
<desrt> xnox: AC_PROG_CC_C99 is a useful hint though... thanks for that
<desrt> xnox: do you know what happens if it fails to find a strictly c99 compiler?
<desrt> will it settle for a normal cc?
<desrt> we don't strictly depend on c99 for a lot of reasons (*cough* windows), and i don't want to break existing systems
<xnox> desrt: read the docs, that pragma enables c99 mode, if the compiler by default is not using it. Thus i believe for gcc it actually pushes it from -std=gnu89 to -std=gnu99. But let me check here.
<xnox> desrt: yeap -> checking for gcc option to accept ISO C99... -std=gnu99
<desrt> cute.
<desrt> i wonder if that is enough to get the strict FP behaviour though
<desrt> manpage only says it gets enabled with -std=c99
<desrt> gnu99 might be exempt still
 * desrt checks
<desrt> ya... still crashes with gnu99
<desrt> yay for "extensions"
<xnox> desrt: lolz. surely there is an autoconf macro to do what you want.
<desrt> ya... one that builds a test program and runs it and aborts ./configure if it fails, with a message for the user to check their CFLAGS :)
<desrt> xnox: i'll look into this later.  dinner for now
<desrt> i do think we should reevaluate for next cycle, in any case....
<desrt> thanks for the input
<xnox> desrt: the standard reply would be to rebuild the archive with gnu99 and/or c99 and see what breaks. The fact that clang implements gnu extensions and adds its own does not help the cause to switch to c99 =/
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-07
<xnox> desrt: or like fix the tests to not assert, or allow error margins on floating point results, since there will be errors.
<desrt> xnox: i mentioned before... this is not about having a testcase produce any particular result
<desrt> i don't care what the result is
<desrt> i only care that if i do the calculation twice, i get the same result both times
<desrt> that doesn't seem like too much to ask :)
<Fudgey> hi, wondering if anyone can suggest how to elaborate on this, think it is a Compiz problem, Bug #1272131
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1272131 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Totem regains focus on a window when it is not supposed to." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272131
<pitti> Good morning
<xnox> desrt: it is too much to ask, all floating point calculation are unstable and will not get same results. http://software.intel.com/sites/default/files/article/164389/fp-consistency-122712_1.pdf is a fun read.
<RAOF> pitti: That's not technically true - there *is* a concept of equality for real numbers in mathematics. It's just uncomputable.
<pitti> RAOF: well, that depends on which definition of real numbers you want
<pitti> RAOF: some are merely uncomputable, some are not even defined
<RAOF> Or, rather, a real number is generally defined as an equivalence class.
<pitti> RAOF: but I guess  either way, uncomputable already rules out the possibility of using that in a programming language :)
<RAOF> Indeed :)
<RAOF> If you're talking about decimal expansions, then you've already lost :)
<pitti> RAOF: you can't even write down an equivalence class, only some representatives (and then you again can't compare them)
<RAOF> Oh, absolutely.
<RAOF> There's a legitimate argument in mathematics as to whether real numbers are a well-formed concept.
<pitti> I'm a computer scientist, so I refuse AC
<RAOF> But if you accept the _existence_ of real numbers, then they've got a well-defined equality. It's just that you can never write down a real number.
<pitti> any object which doesn't fit into our universe and requires infinite amounts of energy, information, decisions, and space to write down is not real to me :)
<RAOF> Oooh, a hardcore finitist!
<pitti> people have done fairly well with finite approximations so far :)
<RAOF> Except you can't do any calculus with them.
<RAOF> (This is really, really terrible)
<pitti> why, we do, without ever having to write down a singlel real number
<RAOF> Right, but calculus is defined only for real numbers.
<RAOF> Otherwise you find rather awkward things, like the integral of all functions being 0.
<RAOF> pitti: You know what's hilarious? My unit tests die with SIGHUP in umockdev_testbed_teardown() when built with gcc, but not with clang.
<pitti> you can easily get derivatives of rational functions just purely algebraically
<pitti> I don't know how to do the integration algebraically, but ISTR that I've once seen a clever way to do it
<pitti> RAOF: oha, which one is that?
<pitti> HUP??
<pitti> what a strange signal to die with
<RAOF> It's “someone's closed your pty”
<pitti> ah
<RAOF> Which is totally true, apart from the bit where I don't have any fds to the child end of the pty open.
<RAOF> Also, it's rather hard to algebraically differentiate such unimportant trancendental functions as, say, sin(x) ☺
<pitti> yes, of course, as they are not algebraic in the first place
<pitti> but we can only approximately calculate them anyway, so any integration etc. is necessarily also approximate
<pitti> except for the usual school book special cases of course
<RAOF> Mathematicians are rather unhappy with the whole “just approximate it” schtick :)
<RAOF> And you can't approximately derive those special cases.
<seb128> good morning desktopers, happy friday!
<RAOF> (It's not entirely clear how you'd do a non-infinitesimal integration, and how you'd show that it's the area under the curve. I guess there's always numerical integration, but that's not interesting to mathematicians :P)
<RAOF> seb128: Yo!
<seb128> RAOF, hey! how are you?
<RAOF> I'm good.
<pitti> hey seb128
<RAOF> I'm wondering what precisely causes gcc to generate code that dies when clang doesn't :)
<pitti> RAOF: some race condition perhaps?
<RAOF> Ah.
<pitti> RAOF: did you strace in both cases? do you actually see the sighup?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> (I added a sighup handler, and it is indeed called)
<pitti> perhaps in one case the sighup arrives a tad later when the destructor is already done or so
<RAOF> I think there might be a umockdev bugfix release in the near future. It seems that, rather than the difference being clang/gcc, the difference might be umockdev 0.6 vs 0.7.
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<RAOF>  !!!
<RAOF> No, that's not it either?
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! und Dir?
<seb128> pitti, auch gut, danke!
<pitti> RAOF: you mean it's not related to 0.6 vs. 0.7?
<pitti> RAOF: or do you perhaps still have some local clang-built umockdev around? could that be the difference?
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah. I've just rebuilt the tests with clang again and... it receives SIGHUP
<pitti> RAOF: so it's not clang and it's not the umockdev version?
<pitti> just a nice classic nasty race condition?
<RAOF> Indeed.
<pitti> RAOF: it doesn't try to compare real numbers in the condition to send SIGHUP, does it? :-)
<RAOF> For added giggles, it doesn't show up if you *only* run the tests that use umockdev.
<RAOF> :P
<pitti> RAOF: of course, as that would make debugging easier; can't be
<RAOF> What this means is that it's time to fix all of the (many) fd leaks in the unit-tests and see which one unbreaks it.
<pitti> RAOF: hm, you think you have some old PTY fds which perhaps time out, and the SIGHUP on those spills over to the next test?
<RAOF> Possibly something like that.
<pitti> RAOF: you can also try running just that one test in a loop and doing some load in the background (find / > /dev/null, cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null or similar)
<Laney> hey
<Laney> happy friday
<seb128> Laney, hey, you too! how are you?
<pitti> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128, pitti
<Laney> I'm doing good thanks!
<Laney> and you?
<tsdgeos> anyone knows how/where i file against the mesa drivers crashing?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> found it
<tsdgeos> launchpad is such a confusing thing
<seb128> tsdgeos, if you need somebody to have a look you can try pining mlankhorst
<tsdgeos> mlankhorst: i've got crashes in i965_dri.so in trusty i was not having a few days, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1289243 tell me if you need something else or want me to try anything
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1289243 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Regression in trusty, i965_dri.so crashes" [Undecided,New]
<mlankhorst> tsdgeos: can you try to downgrade mesa to rc1?
<tsdgeos> mlankhorst: do you know the exact package name by heart? i mean is it 10.1.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 ?
<mlankhorst> ought to be
<mlankhorst> 10.1.0~rc1-1ubuntu3
<tsdgeos> mlankhorst: hmmm, i guess i'll ahve to build the packages myself? trying to apt-get that version tells me it doesn't exist
<mlankhorst> old versions are removed, but still available on launchpad
<mlankhorst> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/10.1.0~rc1-1ubuntu3
<tsdgeos> mlankhorst: ah, cool thanks
<tsdgeos> mlankhorst: do i need to restart X?
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: ping
<mlankhorst> tsdgeos: probably not if the crash is in compiz, but might need to restart opengl applications
<tsdgeos> mlankhorst: not in compiz, in a separate app
<tsdgeos> mlankhorst: so just starting the app should be ok, no?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<tsdgeos> mlankhorst: then it still crashes :_
<tsdgeos> :/
<mlankhorst> can you try 10.0.1-1ubuntu2 ? :P
<mlankhorst> afk, can you post the result if it occurs there on that bug, and then ask in #intel-gfx ?
<tsdgeos> i guess i can try
<tsdgeos> mlankhorst: same thing, that is weird, may it be a kernel regression or something?
<tsdgeos> i'll try jumping into  #intel-gfx anyway
<tsdgeos> but next week, need to get some work work done
<seb128> pitti, so, another trusty regression is that if you have "do nothing on lid close when on power" selected and close the lid docked, the laptop suspends... do you have any debug hint?
<pitti> seb128: hm, run gnome-settings-daemon with G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=power (not sure if that works, use "all" if not)?
<seb128> pitti, is g-s-d supposed to put a logind inhibit? how do I list those?
<pitti> seb128: it coudl either be that gsd doesn't properly evaluate that config option and suspends anyway, or doesn't configure the logind suspend inhibitor properly
<pitti> seb128: yes, it is; if there's no g-s-d running (i. e. just text consoles), lid close will be handled by logind
<pitti> seb128: hm, I don't quickly find a loginctl command to show inhibitors, but there's a d-bus call; hang on
<seb128> pitti, I found that in my tomboy old notes
<seb128> gdbus call --system -d org.freedesktop.login1 -o /org/freedesktop/login1 -m org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.ListInhibitors
<pitti> right, that very
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7049587/
<pitti>  I get the same here
<seb128> same issue on power cord without dock
<seb128> so it's not dock specific
<pitti> where 5105 ought to be your g-s-d pid
<pitti> for me it's unity-settings-daemon, so that seems right
<seb128> indeed, that's u-s-d
<pitti> seb128: btw, I suggest creating a script which does exit 1 in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00break
<pitti> so that it doesn't actually suspend (might ease debugging)
<pitti> (needs to be executable)
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<desrt> xnox: c99 disagrees with you :p
<desrt> as does ieee754
<seb128> desrt, good morning, happy friday!
<desrt> hi.
<xnox> desrt: i'm a human, not a walking set of standards =)
<desrt> "damnit jim! ..."
<seb128> mhr3_, hey, please fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity/+bug/1274669
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1274669 in libunity (Ubuntu) "scope-runner-dbus.py crashed with signal 5 in g_variant_new_va()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> mhr3_, I just got is with the same steps as the bug description (typed "disk" and ran gdu in dash)
<mhr3_> seb128, sounds like a bug in manpages scope
<seb128> mhr3_, who maintains that? ;-)
<mhr3_> i wonder the same thing
<mhr3_> seb128, plus it's python, just remove it :P
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> mhr3_, https://errors.ubuntu.com/?package=libunity&period=year ... man, your code is buggy!
<Laney> pitti: Hm, php5-gearman-dbgsym in ddebs.u.c has no Description: which makes update-apt-xapian-index segfault here
<Laney> do you know how that could have happened?
<seb128> oh
<Laney> bug #1220013
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220013 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "update-apt-xapian-index crashed with SIGSEGV in File()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220013
<seb128> Laney, thanks for debugging that ;-)
<Laney> yeah I got lost in the code for ages
<Laney> but it's too hard
<Laney> I'm going to brain dump
<seb128> I've moved /bin/true over apt-xapian-index earlier in the cycle
<seb128> I was tired to get apport prompting me every morning
<Laney> yeah me too
<seb128> I though it was only me
<Laney> so I decided to debug it :P
<seb128> I tried to debug for a bit but failed
<seb128> well, to be honest I went "ok, that's not trivial, I can't be bothered spending a morning on it"
<Laney> yeah that's why I pinged about the origin of the problem
<Laney> it violates policy to not have a description there
<Laney> fixing that would make the problem go away for ddebs users anyway afaict
<seb128> that might not be a code fix but that would already be a good step toward less annoyance for us ;-)
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> hopefully mvo or don will see the problem
<pitti> Laney: not off-hand; it doesn't look any special to me
<Laney> It seems correct in the main archive
 * pitti builds php-gearman locally in sbuild with ddebs
<pitti> Laney: indeed sbuild -d trusty php-gearman_1.1.2-1build1.dsc reproduces that
<Laney> ah
<Laney> it has some substvar magic
<Laney> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7050008/ ?
<Laney> lunch, will look to upload that when I get back if you think it's ok
<pitti> Laney: could certainly do with a test case, but if that fixes it, fine for me
<pitti> aah, Description: ${phppear:summary}
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho: can you please fix the compiz reduce windows by their decoration height before we start on putting a landing ask for the lockscreen?
<seb128> bregma, Trevinho:it's creating test issues, it's driving people crazy, it's annoying everyone, that should be an high priority to fix, before new features
<pitti> oh, is that related to terminal windows and the keyring dialog now being too small?
<mdeslaur_> yeah
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, I move to that now
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<mdeslaur_> it's driving me crazy too
<Trevinho> that's why at the beinning i accepted windows to go below bottom side :P
<mdeslaur_> heh
<seb128> Trevinho, well, you should have let it that way until you could fix it properly I guess ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: probably... but I didn't notice at the beginning :P
<Sweetshark> seb128: so, I would like to do one more LO/LO-l10n upload for trusty: To get bumped to upstream 4.2.2, to fix bug 1200277 and bug 1288378. Im still collecting random bits and pieces. Can we do that even after next week?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1200277 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[LibreOffice] - libreoffice-writer.desktop when drag/drop to desktop, 100% broken. " [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1200277
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1288378 in libreoffice-l10n (Ubuntu) "libreoffice-help-en-us no longer built" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288378
<Sweetshark> seb128: (random bits and pieces include: fixing the autopkgtests for example)
<seb128> Sweetshark, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<seb128> Sweetshark, you have some weeks for bug fixes, etc
<mdeslaur_> seb128: no! the bottom side bug was driving me insane too! :)
 * mdeslaur_ 's sanity only typically hangs with a thread
<Sweetshark> seb128: yep, looked at that already. Im aiming for UI freeze, so that Ill make it for ~DocString Freeze ;)
<seb128> Sweetshark, sounds fine to me
<seb128> mdeslaur_, we should get lightdm on the session bus, that would give enough things to think about and you would stop focussing on those compiz issues ;-)
<mdeslaur_> AAAARRRRGH! :)
<seb128> ;-)
 * mdeslaur_ demotes seb128 to universe
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> mdeslaur_, be nice of we might claim chrisccoulson back!
<seb128> of->or
<mdeslaur_> hehehe
<Sweetshark> mdeslaur_: dont be nice
<Sweetshark> we want chrisccoulson back anyway.
<mdeslaur_> hahahaha
<mdeslaur_> Sweetshark: he's high maintenance, you should see the beer and steak bills
<Sweetshark> mdeslaur_: yeah, he makes me stand out less.
<Laney> pitti: I'll see what I can do about a test
<Laney> is there a vcs or just the archive?
<pitti> Laney: I just use the UDD branch
<pitti> i. e. with actual committing, not just auto-importing
<Laney> nod
<seb128> pitti, hum, turned out my lid close/suspend issue was local screwup in the config (just as a status update)
<pitti> seb128: in your gsettings you mean?
<pitti> seb128: good to hear
<seb128> yes
<seb128> pitti, my ipod is still showing the wrong icon though :p
<seb128> if you ever get some free slot to debug that
<seb128> (I might in fact have a look to it now, good eow debugging I guess)
<pitti> ah, I'm just doing some sponsoring now, so let's have a look
<pitti> seb128: so it looks like a normal USB drive, right?
<pitti> seb128: sorry, I'm afraid I forgot all context
<seb128> pitti, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=725390
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 725390 in daemon "ipod displayed with an usb key icon" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pitti> it's an old-style mass storage USB player
<seb128> pitti, that has the gvfs-mount output
<seb128> but yeah
<seb128>   themed icons: [drive-removable-media-usb] [drive-removable-media]
<seb128> pitti, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/118396495/gvfs_1.14.0-0ubuntu2_1.14.0-0ubuntu3.diff.gz was the fix you did by then
<seb128> pitti, but I guess that "set x-content/audio-player" hack stopped working
<pitti> seb128: does your device have ID_MEDIA_PLAYER?
<seb128> iirc yes, let me check
<pitti> that was supposed to be fixed in https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/commit/?id=4d39b17547648a
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> E: ID_MEDIA_PLAYER=apple_video-ipod
<seb128> E: ID_MODEL=iPod
<seb128> E: ID_MODEL_ENC=iPod
<seb128> pitti, hum, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/log/monitor/udisks2/gvfsudisks2mount.c ... that file didn't change much since
<pitti> yes, the code is still there
<pitti> seb128: what's the gvfs-mount -i output while the device is mounted?
<seb128> pitti, what's in the bugzilla I pointed you, or do you need more?
<pitti> seb128: sorry, -li
<pitti> seb128: ah right, sorry
<pitti> seb128: hm, no, I want hte mount
<pitti> or the volume, not the drive
<seb128> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7050647/
<pitti> symbolic themed icons:  [drive-removable-media-usb-symbolic]  [
<pitti> ok, so no music player
<pitti> actually, what's that "media"?
<seb128> pitti, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/commit/monitor/udisks2?id=dff2d84d15b7a62a162031f2da3015e989c0eadc
<pitti> as in "USB medium", or as in "music/video"?
<seb128> well I guess that doesn't apply here
<pitti> seb128: ah, so it gets the icon straight from udisks
<pitti> ?
<pitti> right, we have a drive
<seb128> pitti, well, for symbolic icons, yes
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/commit/monitor/udisks2?id=d2273d404cb3e895ba67052dde4a3e85b1c084ba
<seb128> that commit doesn't change the non-symbolic codepath though
<pitti> seb128: do you have anything "Icon"ish in udisksctl dump?
<pitti> (which could override the detection)
<pitti> sorry, it's too long ago that I looked at all this stuff, I don't remember the details any more
<pitti> so this needs some deeper debugging
<seb128>     HintIconName:
<seb128> no
<seb128> pitti, no worry, I guess I can debug myself, I thouh maybe you would know offhand where to look
<bregma> seb128, I have a couple of client-track BPs for UDS that need approval, would you like to do the honours?
<seb128> bregma, sure
<bregma> do you need a link or is there a magic queue somewhere?
<seb128> urls please
<bregma> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1403-unity7-defaults-and-settings
<bregma> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1403-unity8-desktop-session
<bregma> c'est ca
<seb128> bregma, hum, I can add them, but the first one seems not so much content for a session (I'm also not sure a session is the right venue to decide on defaults, everybody is going to have an opinion but there is no way to determine who is right)
<seb128> bregma, the second one, it seems a bit late in the cycle to discuss plans that still apply to this cycle?
<bregma> seb128, the second one is more for discussing plans for what will land after release to trusty, since the Touch work does not follow Ubuntu release cycles per se
<seb128> bregma, ok, unity8 one approved
<bregma> seb128, as to the first one, I would think a public community discussion of the defaults and settings is entirely appropriate, although yes the content may be a bit thin ... it's up to you to approve or reject, I'm completely fine with either one
<bregma> really.
<seb128> bregma, I'm approving it, the schedule as space, but by experience that doesn't seem like an useful session ;-)
<seb128> (it's like the "default apps" sessions we stopped to have)
<seb128> you are going to have people who tell you why they hate the integrated menus
<seb128> and some who tell you why they hate the local menus
<seb128> and that's going to be an argument for the length of the session
<seb128> with an akward "so, what do we do"
<mitya57> seb128: Hi, can you please look again at my nautilus MP? That blocks moving Flashback to u-s-d, which blocks new g-s-d upload darkxst wants to do.
<bregma> yes, I anticipate Fun
<seb128> mitya57, hey, I can try have a look when I'm done with what I'm doing, though it's getting late so it might be on monday
<seb128> mitya57, I still don't understand why we have that classic .desktop and why those sessions are different from unity in how they start nautilus
<mitya57> darkxst: ^ Any idea?
<ara_> seb128, I would like to see the unity7 one approved (and attend), as those are very important features for our customers, so it would be a good way to know what's there and what's not
<ara_> (high dpi, not local menus)
<mitya57> The AutostartCondition is "GSettings org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons", so that shouldn't be an issue.
<seb128> ara_, I don't see what there is to discuss on hi-dpi, the factor should scale with the dpi value, the level is probably better determined by user testing than by a discussion
<seb128> bregma, ara_: anyway, approved, let's see how useful that turns out to be
<seb128> ara_, I would expect e.g oems to define their default scale value for a particular model and tweak that by model
<ara_> seb128, yes, but I would like to know more what's going to happen with gtk apps, and with browsers. currently they don't scale with unity
<seb128> ara_, yeah, that one is a good point to discuss, though the GTK factor is an int, so the best we can do is probably to round the value of our factor and apply the gtk value the closest
<ara_> seb128, yes, I guess that's the best we can have, but yes, some open discussion during UDS seems like a good thing to have
<seb128> ara_, yeah, let's see, doesn't hurt to have a session, even if it's a short one
<Laney> ok, got to get a train
<Laney> happy weekend!
<didrocks> Laney: needing a silo? (kidding :p)
<didrocks> happy weekend Laney!
<attente> bschaefer: does ibus' candidate window pop up for you?
<bschaefer> attente, i dont seem to have ibus running atm :)
 * bschaefer stats it up
<attente> heh
<bschaefer> attente, nope, i also dont get the preedit window :(
<bschaefer> let me update though, its been a few days
<bschaefer> attente, soo preedit window back, but no candidate window
<bschaefer> the candidate window is the little pop up box that show you possibly languages to switch to? (Somewhat like a language switcher?)
<attente> bschaefer: candidate window shows the list of characters that match the current preedit text
<attente> also called the lookup table in ibus' api
<bschaefer> attente, sound like the preedit pop up window to me :), i might be mistaken
<bschaefer> i have it though
<attente> bschaefer: do you know what you did to get it back?
 * bschaefer doesn't really know the correct names for things in ibus haha
<attente> i'm fully updated
<bschaefer> attente, i just updated
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> attente, and killed the daemon
<bschaefer> and restarted it
<bschaefer> killall ibus-daemon; ibus-setup (which restart it for you with a message)
<attente> bschaefer: thanks, that worked
<bschaefer> attente, yay!
<attente> bschaefer: quite strange though...
<bschaefer> attente, hopefully...thats not needed every login though
<attente> bschaefer: could be an indicator-keyboard bug
<bschaefer> attente, hopefully not...was your system fully updated on the last login?
 * bschaefer hopes your daemon was just out of date :)
<attente> bschaefer: yes, it was
<bschaefer> shoot, it could also be one of the settings possibly attached to the daemon when started
<attente> bschaefer: so it's working for you now, right
<attente> bschaefer: can you do killall indicator-keyboard-service?
<attente> then try again?
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> attente, back to preedit window broken :(
<bschaefer> or candidate window broken :(
<bschaefer> thats not goo
<bschaefer> d
<attente> bschaefer: ok, at least i know where the problem is thanks to you :)
<bschaefer> attente, np! Good luck!
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-03-08
<MavKen> what is a good netflix replacement for ubuntu since it doesnt work?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-02
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> hi pitti!
<larsu> wie war dein Wochenende?
<pitti> hey larsu! gut, wir waren wieder in Dresden
<pitti> und bei Dir?
<larsu> auch schön. hab gestern ein bisschen mit poettering über fsckd gesprochen :)
<larsu> (es war mal wieder open source meetup in berlin)
<pitti> ah, nett!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey larsu pitti
<larsu> hi seb128!
<tmpRAOF> Howdie all!
<seb128> hey tmpRAOF
<tmpRAOF> “vestigial” is an excellent word that I like to use in commit messages!
<tmpRAOF> Hey seb128!
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va aussi ! le week-end à Dresden était bien
<larsu> bonjour didrocks!
<didrocks> hey larsu
<didrocks> pitti: seems lennart answered (and mention the fsckd patch as well)
<didrocks> :(
<pitti> didrocks: I saw, I'll answer today
<seb128> didrocks-fsckd vs the universe ;-)
<didrocks> seems so :/
 * didrocks back to autopkgtests… why lightdm isn't starting into my test bed
<didrocks> seb128: especially the previous email stated that we tried without it…
<didrocks> anyway
<pitti> didrocks: missing "needs-recommends"?
<pitti> didrocks: lightdm without recommends doesn't start; needs Xorg, mesa, and stuff
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I just validated that theory ;)
<didrocks> thanks for confirming!
<didrocks> ok, so now plymouth…
<larsu> btw, I had a weird transition issue yesterday where I ended up with gdm after a dist-upgrade
<larsu> removing it left my system in an unbootable state (with systemd)
<larsu> reconfiguring lightdm made it work
<larsu> as did booting with upstart
<larsu> not sure if this helps anyone...
<didrocks> when you removed gdm, you should had have a prompt with which asked you which dm to choose, right?
<pitti> on install, yes; on removal, not sure if there shold be a dialog if there's only one DM left
<pitti> (what would you choose?)
<didrocks> yeah, but it should have set /e/X/d-d-m anyway to the remaining one
<mlankhorst> morning
<larsu> didrocks, pitti: didn't have that
<larsu> but lightdm was definitely still installed
<didrocks> would have been interested to check /etc/X11/default-display-manager if you reproduce it (adding on my list)
 * didrocks has the test writing to stderr, but not when I try to reproduce it of course :/
<darkxst> hey all
<darkxst> seb128, can you test baobab (with titlebar patch) on ppa:ubuntu-gnome-packaging/staging
<seb128> hey darkxst
<seb128> darkxst, sure
<didrocks> evening darkxst
<darkxst> seb128, upstream look like they will take the patch but want to use XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP==Unity, rather the gtk-shell-uses-headers
<darkxst> hey didrocks
<seb128> darkxst, going to make e.g xfce sad
<larsu> wait, what?!
<larsu> we have a gtk-shell-uses-headers
<larsu> ?
<darkxst> larsu, gtk-dialogs-use-headers even
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745346
<ubot5> Gnome bug 745346 in general "Use traditional title bars on Unity" [Normal,New]
<larsu> darkxst: oh, that. Don't use that for header bars
<darkxst> others have
<larsu> it's wrong, though
<larsu> also, a toolbar with a title?
<larsu> I'd get rid of the toolbar entirely, replacing the menu button with a menu bar
<larsu> and merging the title into the title bar
<larsu> darkxst: mind chaning the patch to simply hiding the headerbar when on !GNOME?
<darkxst> larsu. what about the "Back" button then though?
<larsu> darkxst: ugh, right...
 * larsu hates toolbars with only one or two buttons
<Laney> morning
<larsu> hi Laney!
<didrocks> it's a Laney!
<Laney> what's up?
<larsu> right on time for some headerbar discussion
<larsu> how was your weekend?
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> larsu, Laney, speaking about headerbar, gnome-log-viewer has some in utopic/vivid
 * Laney sinks
<larsu> seb128: and no menubar anymore. Why do we update those apps before we port them?
<seb128> larsu, we don't, that one came with a direct sync from Debian
<Laney> what's gnome-log-viewer?
<seb128> the log viewer app from GNOME
<seb128> yeah, I know, the name is not obvious :p
<Laney> I mean which package
<darkxst> seb128, gnome-logs?
<Laney> because
<Laney> laney@raleigh> apt-file search gnome-log-viewer                                                                                            ~
 * larsu was struggling to explain it without using "gnome", "log", and "view"
<Laney> laney@raleigh>                                                                                                                             ~
<darkxst> which is systemd only?
<seb128> no
<seb128> the old thing we install for ever
<seb128> gnome-system-log?
<seb128> or how is it called
<larsu> ya, gnome-system-log
<seb128> just type "log" in your dash
<Laney> oh this thing
<seb128> bug #1376565
<ubot5> bug 1376565 in gnome-system-log (Ubuntu) "Utopic system log wrong design" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376565
<larsu> "wrong" *giggle*
<seb128> I would almost be of the opinion to don't bother, keep the headerbar for those sort of non important applications
<larsu> also, the bug uses "should". We should warn people when doing that
<seb128> but we would need to have them themed to look at least a bit similar to our theme
<seb128> and to have unity handle them correctly of course, which is still not the case... Trevinho!
<larsu> seb128: I tend to agree. Maybe style the close buttons better, like mitya57 started in https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/ubuntu-themes/window-buttons/+merge/250526
<seb128> larsu, I never understood why not using "should" in bug description, I seem to remember mpt doesn't like that but it doesn't make sense to me
<seb128> description or title
<larsu> seb128: because it implies a solution
<seb128> well, "nautilus should not crash"
<seb128> doesn't imply a solution
<larsu> a bug report should do at least one thing: describe a problem
<seb128> just state a fact
<larsu> and optionally describe possible ways of solving the problem
<seb128> no it doesn't
<seb128> cf ^
<larsu> seb128: not true in all cases. It crashes by design when running out of memory, not finding .ui or .gschema files, etc.
<Laney> I'm +1 on theming as mitigation
<larsu> "should not crash" is just not true in the general case
<seb128> "nautilus should not hit segfault due to invalid use of memory"
<seb128> ?
<larsu> hm, I wonder why I didn't get an email for mitya57's comments - I'm subscribed according to the right sidebar
<larsu> seb128: it should, though
<larsu> seb128: you might be right for some cases of course, but generally we should (!) avoid 'should'
<seb128> larsu, ok, what about "indicator-session should not format your drive when installed"? ;-)
<Laney> thou shalt not double free
<larsu> seb128: rephrase as "indicator-session formats my hard-drive when I install it"
<seb128> larsu, well, I find them both as correct
<larsu> but yeah, in those very obvious cases the difference isn't large
<seb128> anyway
<larsu> :)
<seb128> can we theme the gtk decoration to be closer from ours?
<seb128> like thiner bar, round buttons, colored close?
<larsu> seb128: yes. I've played around with the branch a bit this morning and the things you describe are possible
<larsu> seb128: thinner bar will be hard because of the subtitle widget
<larsu> it's already quite crammed
<seb128> hum, k
<larsu> but we really, really need Trevinho to land frame extents before we can do this
<seb128> right
<larsu> because we also need to add client-side shadows
<seb128> well, theming would put us a step closer
<seb128> and it doesn't conflict with the unity work
<larsu> and there's a spacing problem which I indend to fix in gtk in some way (see that MR)
<larsu> seb128: indeed
<Laney> nice
<larsu> seb128: "alternatives.log — updated yesterday 12:00" would be better for us and give us slighly thinner title bars (note that we're still bound by the buttons on the right side)
<larsu> seb128: but we can't change that from the theme sadly
<Laney> gtk-has-thin-toolbar
<seb128> yeah...
<larsu> no...
<larsu> we're getting into weird territory
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> ↑ poe's law
<larsu> Laney: I was sincere..
<Laney> about what?
<larsu> not liking adding another xsetting. seriously, app authors will have to test all kinds of combinations
<larsu> we already have a few of those, I'd like to keep that number as low as possible
<Laney> yes it was me who wasn't being serious
<Laney> that is a stupid thing to have a setting for
<larsu> oh. oops :)
<Laney> we can probably just live with it
<darkxst> hey Laney
<larsu> make the font smaller and dim the label
<larsu> which Adwaita seems to be doing despite the wider bar
<larsu> maybe we can do something similar for baobab?
<Laney> hi darkxst
<darkxst> did I start a theme war ;)
<larsu> rather you rekindled it ;)
<Laney> it's a good war
<Laney> noble and just
<darkxst> Game of thrones vs Ubuntu ?
<darkxst> the new gnome-shell sass theme is a little rough around the edges right now
<flexiondotorg> MATE is not fully compatible with glib 2.43
<flexiondotorg> We've created the required patches.
<flexiondotorg> Tested in Debian Jessie and Ubuntu 15.04.
<flexiondotorg> Debian have denied our unblock request to patch Debian, due to freeze for Jessie final.
<flexiondotorg> Therefore I need to get these patches applied in Ubuntu directly.
<flexiondotorg> How do I progress that?
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Your thoughts? ^^^^^^
<Laney> flexiondotorg: patches to what?
<larsu> flexiondotorg: file a bug with a pointer to the patches (or a branch)
<Laney> I think you should put them in the sponsor queue for normal processing
<flexiondotorg> Laney, 5 MATE components that require a patch.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, All 5 packages have been synced directly from Debian in the past.
<larsu> flexiondotorg: do you know who is maintaining those packages in ubuntu?
<Laney> Sounds like you want to make them diverge
<flexiondotorg> larsu, Well I am on the upstream Debian maintainers team. But so far, I'm not aware of anyone maintain them in Ubuntu.
<flexiondotorg> larsu, But it should probably be me considering I'm the lead for Ubuntu MATE.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Thought so.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, No idea where to start on this though.
<Laney> File bug, attach debdiff, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Thanks.
<Laney> Or: upload into unstable and don't care that it's not going to go into jessie, sync
<flexiondotorg> Laney, We've been told to not do that. Not even to experimental 😞
<Laney> ...
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I'll start preparing debdiffs.
<Laney> Up to you and your sponsor I guess. If experimental's empty then I would use it personally.
<Laney> 'kay, diff away
<flexiondotorg> Laney, We (The Debian maintainers for MATE) want to upload to experimental. But we have been expressly told not to do so.
<Laney> By one of your sponsors?
<flexiondotorg> We filed an unblock request. The DDs on our team have been told to not upload these patches packages to anywhere.
<seb128> restricting uploads to debian experimental seems weird
<flexiondotorg> We've spent to weekend trying to get some other DDs to help fight our corner. But no.
<Laney> are you sure that's what happened?
<flexiondotorg> I think it is political, because these patches "fix" Ubuntu 15.04.
<flexiondotorg> But without them, Jessie will work.
<flexiondotorg> Technically, out implementation for gsettings was incorrect in some places.
<Laney> I don't know who would have the authority to tell you not to upload to experimental
<flexiondotorg> So, these patches actually make MATE technically correct.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I can dig up the unblock.
<Laney> Please
<flexiondotorg> Laney, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=779340
<ubot5> Debian bug 779340 in release.debian.org "unblock (pre-approval): marco/1.8.2+dfsg1-5" [Normal,Open]
<Laney> flexiondotorg: I don't think it's right to interpret anything in there as preventing an upload to experimental
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I believe our DD has had other emails. I am no privvy to them.
<flexiondotorg> I'm still pushing that end.
<flexiondotorg> But, I'll prepare debdiffs.
<Laney> As you wish. I think that sunweaver might have the wrong end of the stick on this oen.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Possibly.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I'll preapre the debdiffs so I'm ready to go either way.
<flexiondotorg> I don't want to diverge.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=779340#24
<ubot5> Debian bug 779340 in release.debian.org "unblock (pre-approval): marco/1.8.2+dfsg1-5" [Normal,Open]
<Laney> what about it?
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I'm agreeing with your reading.
<flexiondotorg> There is nothing there to suggest we couldn't upload to experimental.
<Laney> Indeed. mehdi's on the release team so he's commenting on jessie matters, and then suggesting some things you might do to help the release happen sooner so you can get your stuff into testing again.
<Laney> Nothing which stops you uploading to exp (or even sid, really, but that might get in the way of future fixes)
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Well my take is glib 2.43.x is in experimental. Therefore, if we upload MATE fixes to experiemental we are "fixing" the issue that resides there.
<Laney> Yes, that's fine
<Laney> So if you can convince sunweaver, more's the better, otherwise toss the patches in the queue
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I'm making progress in Debian land 😃
<Laney> \o/
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Would you be able to upload some updated package for Ubuntu MATE?
<flexiondotorg> *packages
<Laney> flexiondotorg: I'll be patch piloting at some point soon - toss them in the queue and I will look then
<flexiondotorg> Laney, OK. New words to me there. "patch piloting"? What queue?
<Laney> flexiondotorg: 1. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews?action=show&redirect=PatchPilot#Patch_Pilots
<Laney> 2. http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ (subscribe ubuntu-sponsors)
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I'm not clear how I add something to the queue.
<Laney> flexiondotorg: Take your bug and add ubuntu-sponsors as a subscriber
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Understood. Sorry for delayed replay.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, do I raise the bugs against 'ubuntu-mate'?
<Laney> flexiondotorg: against the source package you want updating
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Thanks.
<seb128> hum, those using vivid (and systemd maybe?), is picking another user from the indicator-session bringing you to the greeter to enter the password for that user
<seb128> ?
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, pitti ^
<seb128> it just locks unity for me
<Laney> guest ok or a real user?
<seb128> real user
<seb128> guest opens directly a session
<seb128> it's not sending you to the greeter to auth
<Laney> yeah just wondering where the problem is
 * Laney makes a user
<Laney> this password strength checker is mean
<didrocks> seb128: once my current tests finshes, I can give it a try
<didrocks> seb128: don't want to mess up with it :)
 * Laney is also waiting for a glib build to finish :P
<didrocks> well, let's wait first for Laney's test
<didrocks> ahah
<Laney> nearly done
<Laney> dh_shlibdeps
<Laney> Status: successful
<didrocks> Laney: here, the testbed is installing 300M of deps, not nice turnaround fix/run timing
 * Laney clicks the big bad button
<seb128> brb, session restart
<Laney> seb128: I'm at the greeter
<Laney> with the user selected
<seb128> Laney, ok, so it works for you :-(
<seb128> Laney, upstart or systemd?
<Laney> systemd
<seb128> bah
<seb128> I wonder why it doesn't work here
<Laney> sorry!
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> needs more debugging I guess
<seb128> I'm unsure if that "bring to greeter" is lightdm's doing?
<seb128> but brb first
<Laney> dm-tool iirc
<Laney> do some playing there I guess
<seb128> need to restart that session, click screwed it
<Laney> still got those borders in the greeter
 * Laney files a bug
<Laney> oh, someone at the door, brb
<seb128> didrocks you didn't debug more that click/schroot/ecryptfs/homedir mount issue we looked at in Bruxelles?
<pitti> seb128: that usually works for me, hang on
<pitti> seb128: just tried it again, works fine
<seb128> pitti, danke
<didrocks> seb128: didn't get the time yet to get there
<didrocks> seb128: but I have an ecryptfs directory working here
<didrocks> the other issue was click/schroot, and I didn't start looking at the sdk issues yet
<didrocks> (the non cleaning up part)
<seb128> didrocks, k, that issue is starting to really annoy me
<seb128> I wanted to try to publish a click, but I can't install a framework due to that
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I've files the bugs. Is it appropriate for me to assign importance to them for 'Ubuntu'?
<didrocks> seb128: did you talk about it with the sdk guys?
<seb128> let's see if mvo replies to my pings, I'm a bit stucked meanwhile :-/
<seb128> didrocks, define "sdk" :-)
<seb128> didrocks, zoltan&co bounce those issues to click, which is mvo's afaik
<didrocks> seb128: well, click is part of the sdk to me, but yeah, fundation's for that part of the sdk :)
<Laney> flexiondotorg: No real benefit unless you want to for your own purposes
<xnox> didrocks: did you get to look at v2 patch for transient presets?
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I've added the bugs to ubuntu-amte and set the priority there.
<Laney> k
<didrocks> xnox: didn't yet
<seb128> bah
<seb128> mvo, same issue when running qtcreator from another user
<seb128> it still tries to unmount the homedir from my user
<seb128> even more annoying, it does manage to unmount the ecvryptfs mount
<seb128> I've to run again ecryptfs-mount-private to get back to my user dir
<mvo> seb128: meh :/
<desrt> good morning, all
<seb128> hey desrt, had a good w.e?
<desrt> not really -- sick again :(
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> do you feel better today?
<desrt> not really :p
<seb128> get some rest!
 * desrt has been working, but has annoying cough that won't go away
<desrt> worse is that i'm going to a sleater-kinney concert tonight
<desrt> i hope it's loud, 'cause i don't want to be annoying everyone around me with my cough :p
<seb128> wooot
<seb128> got it to work
<seb128> mvo, it's not your fault, seems to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/769595
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 769595 in schroot (Ubuntu) "Encrypted home not mountable under chroot" [High,Triaged]
<mvo> seb128: puhhh, sounds like I got lucky this time :)
<seb128> mvo, I'm unsure if click could help though, since it's an issue with the default fstab
<seb128> though that the click config uses rbind, which something suggested in that bug
<Sweet5hark> seb128: fyi: libreoffice 4.4.1 has been in the ppa for more than a week without any issues, so we should bump to that version on vivid this week. i'll prepare the package.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, great, give me a ping when you are ready for sponsoring
<Sweet5hark> seb128: willdo
<flexiondotorg> Laney, when are you being a pilot or whatever?
<Laney> in a minute
<Laney> usually people expect to wait a bit of time for their patches to be sponsored
<flexiondotorg> OK. Just seeing if I have time to push some more stuff today.
<Laney> There's people looking at the queue every day
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Cool.
<seb128> k
<seb128> mvo, so yeah, it's somewhat a click bug too, same bug as stock schroot
<seb128> changing
<seb128>  /home           /home           none    rw,rbind        0       0
<seb128> to
<seb128>  /home/user           /home/user           none    rw,bind        0       0
<seb128> resolves the issue with ecryptfs
<seb128> didrocks, ^ just as a fyi
<mvo> seb128: oh, I think there was a branch for this actually at some point
<seb128> mvo, https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/click/lp1319790-chroot-fstab/+merge/219728 ?
<mvo> seb128: yeah
<didrocks> seb128: nice catch!
<qengho> seb128: Here's my plan for the Chromium bug reports at errors.u.c . Tell me if it makes sense to you? ...
<seb128> didrocks, mvo, opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1427264 about it (just as a fyi)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427264 in click (Ubuntu) "using ecryptfs, creating frameworks fail to bind mount issues" [High,New]
<seb128> qengho, k
<qengho> seb128: First finding is that the GPU vendors in reports roughly match the population's hardware. This suggests it's wide-ranging, and not a particular hardware feature that causes it.  Lots of Intel, AMD, some nvidia, and even "vmware". The GPU watchdog timeout is 10 seconds. That's a long time, but not so long that I'm sure it's an actual hang. Very busy CPU could cause it too. Some reports mention business.
<qengho> seb128: So, I plan to 1) submit a apport bugpattern that scans the dmesg for specific GPU-related messages and route them to gpu-specific bug reports.
<qengho> seb128: 2) extend the chromium watchdog timeout by a bit. If it's really a hang, then another 10 seconds won't help, and if it's not, the user gets a machine back without a watchdog killing something.
<seb128> qengho, increasing the timeout makes sense to me yeah, having an apport script to collect more info as well
<qengho> seb128: In addition to load, what additional info should the apport hook collect?  Already getting "hardware", df, drm, dmesg, lspci.
<seb128> qengho, those seem enouygh to me
<qengho> seb128: thanks for listening!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> thanks for investigating the issue
<qengho> :)
<seb128> larsu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10503326/ ... bug in libmessaging-menu or in the user of the lib? (g_variant_unref: assertion 'value->ref_count > 0' failed)
<larsu> seb128: good question :)  My first guess would be in the library
<larsu> but we've never seen this before...
<seb128> larsu, or we never paid attention to the warnings in logs :-)
<larsu> seb128: indeed. I'll have a look. Do you have a bug?
<seb128> larsu, no, I'm asking where to file it :-)
<larsu> seb128: file it for i-messages please. I'll reassign if necessary
<flexiondotorg> Laney, saw you upload ubuntu-mate-artwork. Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Do you want me to ad LP: #xxx references to the changelog in the other packages?
<Laney> Yes please
<seb128> larsu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1427286
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427286 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "g_variant_unref warning displayed when calling back after a missed call " [Undecided,New]
<larsu> seb128: thanks. The bt doesn't correspond to trunk - do you know which version it is of?
<larsu> rtm 248?!
 * larsu wonders how to find out which i-messages version is shipped on there
<seb128> larsu, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/indicator-messages/13.10.1+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1
<larsu> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> larsu, dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/indicator-messages/13.10.1+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1
<seb128> ups
<seb128> larsu, dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+archive/primary/+files/indicator-messages_13.10.1%2B14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1.dsc
<seb128> still having firefox often not taking my right click/copy url orders :-/
<seb128> larsu, yw
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Will do.
<larsu> seb128: turns out it is an issue in telephony-service...
 * larsu reassigns
<seb128> larsu, not surprised, thanks!
<larsu> seb128: floating refs ftw!
<seb128> heh
<larsu> seb128: should I ping someone about it?
<larsu> I described the problem and how to fix it
<seb128> larsu, no, we can do that in some time if nobody responds
<larsu> ok
<seb128> but seems like tiagosh looks at those bugs
<seb128> so no need to be nagging (yet)
<seb128> larsu, danke
<qengho> My IRC client adds (I think) duplicate entries to the messaging menu. Anyone have a tip of where to start to debug what's wrong? http://i.imgur.com/7TscLqn.png
<larsu> neat icons...
<qengho> :)
<flexiondotorg> Laney, All done.
<larsu> qengho: in d-feet, navigate to smuxi on the session bus and call "ListSources" on the com.canonical.indicator.messages.application interface (should be on at least one object)
<larsu> qengho: I have to run now, but feel free to file a bug with the ouput of that call
<larsu> and ping me with it
<qengho> larsu: Thanks.
<didrocks> see you tomorrow guys!
<Laney> me too
<Laney> bye!
<desrt> Laney: btw: dconf-editor just got released for the first time
<desrt> hopefully this doesn't make too much of a paperwork hassle this late in the cycle...
<desrt> but uh.... you could also just keep 0.22.0 for vivid
<desrt> dconf had a __really__ slow cycle
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-03
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> morning!
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<larsu> pitti: gut danke! Und dir?
 * larsu ist müde
<pitti> larsu: ganz gut, danke, obwohl ich schon 5:30 aufgestanden bin..
<pitti> but I want to get this NFS systemdification done :)
<larsu> pitti: ah cool how is that coming along?
<pitti> larsu: quite some work, but just now I have a VM where stuff starts to work
<larsu> neat. happy hacking!
<darkxst> hey seb128,  pitti, larsu
<larsu> hi darkxst!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<darkxst> I have also done a titlebar patch for gnome-contacts (on ppa:ubuntu-gnome-packaging/staging) can you guys review the UI?
<pitti> bonjour seb128 -- tu es plus tôt que didrocks !
<pitti> hey darkxst
<darkxst> I suspect it might need some sort of menu brought back?
<seb128> pitti, oui, régulièrement en ce moment :-)
<larsu> darkxst: can you point me to the branch for that please? Or the upstream bug
<darkxst> larsu havent filed upstream yet
<darkxst> at this point wondering if any other UI changes are required like menu's etc
<darkxst> larsu this is the patch http://pastebin.com/G9zZYd7g
<larsu> darkxst: I'll have a look
<larsu> darkxst: most certainly - it doesn't have a traditional menu bar right now, does it?
<darkxst> 3.14 has no menu
<darkxst> (not even gear menu's)
<larsu> not even and app menu?
<larsu> oh, I'm on 3.8
<larsu> do you want to update it to 3.14? Isn't it a bit late in the cycle for that?
<darkxst> larsu, yes, seb128 said it would probably be ok FFe if we fix the UI
<darkxst> larsu it does have an appmenu, with just one entry for change address book
<larsu> darkxst: unity is not displaying that for me right now, but I think that's its fault...
<larsu> darkxst: if we fix the ui, let's do it right and add a menubar
<darkxst> larsu ok, will do
<darkxst> larsu, and what about the headerbar buttons in add/edit contact?
<darkxst> are they ok? or not
<larsu> give me a second, haven't built it yet
<didrocks> good morning
<larsu> bonjour didrocks!
<didrocks> hey larsu, how are you?
<larsu> didrocks: great thanks! How about you?
<didrocks> I'm good, thanks :)
<larsu> darkxst: I still have window controls in the toolbar...
<larsu> darkxst: http://i.imgur.com/IxOeMBb.png
<larsu> also: it doesn't have a proper window title
<larsu> ugh, this is a really weird UI
<larsu> is this a default app?
<darkxst> larsu, oh I didn't disable window controls for the left toolbar
<larsu> seb128: ^^? I think updating gnome-contact's ui might not be worth it. It's weird no matter what we do
<larsu> ah, it makes more sense in Adwaita where the headerbar changes color when in edit mode
<darkxst> larsu, what do you mean by default? it is for GNOME and Ubuntu
<larsu> darkxst: i'm asking if we ship it by default
<larsu> on unity
<darkxst> larsu, yes
<larsu> seriously? Why?
<larsu> oh, csd crashed compiz again :/
<darkxst> larsu to manage contacts for UOA I guess
<darkxst> (still need to merge those patches though
<pitti> bonjour didrocks!
<larsu> darkxst: the avatar chooser dialog uses a header bar as well
<didrocks> hey pitti! how is it going?
<larsu> probably doesn't listen to Gtk/DialogsUseHeaderbar
<pitti> didrocks: quite well, thanks! still fighting a few ordering cycles, but my VM has NFS mounts/server under systemd now
<didrocks> pitti: I'll have time to start on this today if you wish
<darkxst> larsu, will look into that
<didrocks> pitti: btw, did you see my autopkgtests? (I subsribed you to the bug IIRC)
<pitti> didrocks: I did, thanks! I'll look at them ASAP
<didrocks> pitti: sweet, so once I have proceeded some small changes on ubuntu make, I will setup the vm
<didrocks> pitti: if you need help…
<seb128> larsu, yeah, looks weird, what features/other things changed that makes us want to update?
<pitti> didrocks: I need a bit more time to fix rpcbind, and another fix in my package, then I'll upload it to a PPA and we can have a quick discussion about the TODOs?
<didrocks> pitti: sounds like a plan
<larsu> seb128: I don't know. This is the first I hear of us wanting to update. To be honest, the version we have now is not much better
<larsu> for example, it has theming errors
<seb128> larsu, it's not like the app was very useful or something users interact with daily
<seb128> so even if it looks a bit weird it's not the end of the world
<darkxst> don't think there are really any new features, we really just want it for the more coherent UI on GNOME
<darkxst> and in GNOME contacts come up in the overview search, which then open contacts, so maybe it gets used a little more on our side
<larsu> fair enough
<larsu> ui sucks on unity for both versions
<larsu> so we might as well update and have a better experience on gnome
<darkxst> ok, I will fix remaining issues in the next couple of days
<didrocks> larsu: ah, I found the other app I was using which has transparent background (what we discussed the other day)
<didrocks> larsu: it's gnome-boxes
<larsu> didrocks: uh oh, /me tests
<larsu> didrocks: works for me... where exactly do you see a transparent bg?
<larsu> it also has a headerbar now?!
<didrocks> larsu: the main view is transparent
<larsu> weird!
 * larsu wonders why he doesn't see that
<didrocks> larsu: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/gnome-boxes.png
<larsu> didrocks: I believe you ;)
<didrocks> larsu: I'm not up to date since Friday, but I doubt anything changed theme-wise?
<larsu> didrocks: ah! I have it when clicking on new
<didrocks> larsu: can be triggered only when you have some vms, and back
<didrocks> maybe ;)
<larsu> didrocks: ok I have a patch
<larsu> in gtkinspector...
<didrocks> sweet!
<larsu> didrocks: the transparent background you have is almost an inversion of the new design :)
<larsu> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/gnome-design-team/gnome-mockups/master/initial-app-states/boxes.png
<larsu> they want to do this with different images for all apps
<didrocks> larsu: ahah, indeed!
<didrocks> larsu: I have the experimental version. TBH, it's really cool
<didrocks> not easy to read though :p
<larsu> experimental?
<didrocks> larsu: the one with the inverse design (j/k)
<larsu> oh, haha :D
<larsu> didrocks: bah, finding more and more issues with it :/
<didrocks> argh :/
<larsu> didrocks: I think we'll need to blacklist that one. Seems like it overwrites its own css sometimes. I can't do anything about that from within the theme
<didrocks> larsu: I guess as long as we can avoid transparency, it will be at least usable
<larsu> oh great, the blacklist is hardcoded :(
<larsu> didrocks: right
<didrocks> larsu: yeah, that wasn't an engineering decision
<larsu> oh, really?
<didrocks> yep :)
<Laney> hey ho
<didrocks> morning Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<larsu> hi Laney!
<larsu> Laney: do we SRU stuff like in bug #1427352 ?
<ubot5> bug 1427352 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "TreeView never display horizontal scrollbar so columns gets squashed together" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427352
 * larsu would probably say its not worth it
<Laney> larsu: could batch it up for the next SRU I guess
<larsu> sounds good to me
<seb128> those changes look a bit non trivial
<seb128> but I guess we are pretty confident they are safe?
<seb128> the upstream bug mentioned a regression following the revert, but that's what the second patch fixes?
<larsu> yeah that's what I figured
<jibel> ogra_, yeah
<ogra_> heh ... ECHAN ?
<ogra_> :)
<jibel> ogra_, indeed, that's the second time I switch from ci-eng to desktop without noticing :(
<jibel> sorry
<ogra_> heh
<flexiondotorg> Laney, gave the /etc/skel stuff some thought lastnight and have a solution I'll be working on.
<flexiondotorg> The new GTK2 appears to have a regression affecting Ubuntu MATE and Xubuntu.
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1425401
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425401 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Notification area crashed upon booting to the live DE (i386 only)" [High,Confirmed]
<flexiondotorg> I'll poke at that a bit more later.
<Laney> anyone remember offhand what the indicator calls to shutdown?
<Laney> is it the method on gnome-session?
<larsu> Laney: I think so. Let me check
<Laney> larsu: no bother, I can just as easily check it
<Laney> just wondered if anyone knew already
<Laney> aha, logind calls it PowerOff
 * Laney sees movement towards switching the default and has decided to actually file this shutdown hang
<Laney> doesn't happen with sudo poweroff -> testing logind
<Laney> ...worked
<Laney> maybe the problem has gone...
<Laney> no, wtf, when I use the indicator directly it's still buggy
<Laney> is the difference whether I'm on the debug shell or not?
<xnox> Laney: policykit not working right via indicator?
<Laney> I don't know
<Laney> the monitors go blank so I think it's doing some work
<Laney> but I can't change vt and network is down ... hard to poke into the system
<Laney> it sounds like this bug https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=763028
<ubot5> Debian bug 763028 in systemd-sysv "systemd-sysv shutdown and reboot hang system" [Normal,Open]
<Laney> ah yes, I see in the journal that shutdown did reach systemd
<desrt> Laney: poke
<Laney> hi desrt
<desrt> Laney: wanted to chat about dconf and what the plan is
<Laney> ok
<Laney> do we need the split in vivid?
<desrt> no.  we don't.
<Laney> past the freeze now you see
<desrt> ya.  that's why i wanted to talk :)
<desrt> it would be perfectly fine, imo, to just leave the old version in place
<Laney> good
<desrt> good
<desrt> good talk :)
<didrocks> until then, Laney is happy ;)
 * didrocks waits for the "BUT"
<Laney> BUT
<Laney> :)
<Laney> well, the only thing I can think of is if there are fixes required to our version
<didrocks> Laney: or maybe, desrt was just teasing you, so that you hold on your breath :)
<Laney> cherry-picks or keep the branch going upstream for a bit
<desrt> Laney: there were some minor changes to the editor
<desrt> dconf had a pretty slow cycle though
<desrt> and now i'm intentionally holding off on further changes :p
<Laney> ya, I checked git out
<desrt> a few UI tweaks in the editor
<desrt> updated translations
<desrt> stuff like that
<Laney> I'll get it in experimental at some point soon
<desrt> turns out i botched the split anyway
<desrt> dconf-editor's manpage is still in dconf :p
<desrt> which is all kinds of annoying
<Laney> heh
<desrt> it's written in docbook
<desrt> and i really don't want to strap the gtk-doc monster back into dconf-editor just for one manpage
<desrt> ...for a GUI app with no commandline arguments
<desrt> i'd probably just drop it entirely if i didn't think i'd catch flak from you debian types
<Laney> time to brush up on your troff?
<didrocks> desrt: like if anybody cared about man pages… but shhhh, don't repeat that to Laney :p
<didrocks> OH WAIT!
<didrocks> ;)
<Laney> TRUST THE POLICY
<didrocks> Laney: tbh, as long as foo --help doesn't run anything else than printing an help on my machine, I'm happy :)
<didrocks> Laney: THAT should be part of the policy!
<Laney> debian-policy@lists.debian.org for you
<desrt> Laney: i was actually thinking about taking the generated output and copying it into the dconf-editor package
<desrt> it's not like anyone is ever going to touch it ever again
<desrt> wanna check with robert_ancell first, though, since he wrote it
 * Laney nods
<desrt> can people check two things for me?
<desrt> 1) the value of gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface toolkit-accessibility
<desrt> 2) whether or not at-spi is running
<Laney> which process is indicative of (2)?
<desrt> a bunch of them with "at-spi" in the name
<Laney> it's false and I have at-spi-bus-launcher and at-spi2-registryd
<desrt> at-spi2-registryd, dbus-daemon --config-file=/etc/at-spi2/accessibility.conf, at-spi-bus-launcher, etc
<desrt> right.
<desrt> annoying bug.
<desrt> gnome-session is careful not to start at-spi if toolkit-accessibility is false
<desrt> but when gtk starts up, atspi client library tries to figure out how to contact the accessibility bus
<desrt> which it does by making a dbus call to the registry service -- which is dbusactivatable...
<desrt> not sure why something is both dbusactivatable and autostart.....
<qengho> I got notification that our meeting is an hour later than usual. Seem right?
<didrocks> qengho: no, it should be in 4 minutes
<seb128> Laney, just as sa fyi https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745536
<ubot5> Gnome bug 745536 in .General "Regression between gtk+ 2.24.25 and gtk+ 2.24.26 with spotify linux client" [Normal,New]
<Laney> ha
<seb128> Laney, the gdk_event_apply_filters change makes spotify segfault
<Laney> the famous commit!
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> ok, seems like it's meeting time
<seb128> attente_, desrt, dgadomski, didrocks, Laney, larsu, qengho, Sweet5hark1, tkamppeter, hey
<desrt> NICE
<seb128> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar  3 15:31:54 2015 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: attente
<seb128> attente_, hey
<attente_> hi
<attente_> finished porting fcitx-qimpanel to Qt 5, so fcitx should work once we have all required qtmir support
<attente_> next up: ibus investigation
<seb128> nice
<attente_> the port is proposed upstream
<seb128> did you get the fcitx u-s-d/u-c-c/indicator ffe?
<attente_> no, i'm not sure who to ping for that, the ffe is there, i just resubscribed ubuntu-release
<seb128> k, let's wait a bit, otherwise Laney might be able to help you?
<seb128> thanks attente_
<attente_> sure
<Laney> didn't see any mail about it, maybe do something to generate one
<seb128> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: desrt
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> hi
<desrt> did really a lot of cleaning up on bugs and reviewing patches in the past weeks
<desrt> rejected lots of stuff =)
<desrt> also finally did the long-requested split of dconf and dconf-editor
<desrt> made releases on both of those yesterday, along with a new glib release
<desrt> landed my mount-monitor rework branch yesterday, moving on to rebasing the filemonitor cleanup work next, hopefully can land that son
<desrt> *soon
<desrt> at the same time, looking into a11y issues -- atspi is being started even when it has no reason to be, and i want to stop that from happening
<desrt> also: i'm sick (again/still?) >:|
<desrt> the end.
<seb128> desrt, thanks, and get better!
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> hey guys
<dgadomski> I've written to the desktop mailing list today about the nautlius mount options we discussed last week
<dgadomski> I would appreciate any hints regarding this
<seb128> dgadomski, you just sent the email today, let's wait a bit
<dgadomski> sure
<dgadomski> and that's pretty much it in the desktop are this week from me
<seb128> but I expect the topic is complex enough that we are going to need upstream involvement
<seb128> I don't see that being handled in a distro specific hack
<ogra_> why would nautilus be involved at all ?
<dgadomski> I agree, it would surely be useful for other distros as well
<ogra_> isnt it just calling udisks2 ?
<ogra_> (which doesnt allow any mount options unless you create custom udev rules)
<seb128> ogra_, they want an UI to change the options
<ogra_> right, that would mean hacking udisks2 first
<seb128> ogra_, could be in nautilus properties for the drive
<ogra_> to actually accept options
<seb128> right
<seb128> which is why I said it's not likely that we handle it on our side alone
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> dgadomski, anything else?
<dgadomski> I was expecting it to be pretty complex
<dgadomski> seb128: no, that's it, thanks
<seb128> dgadomski, k, let's see how the list discussion goes then
<seb128> dgadomski, thanks
<seb128> #topic mlankhorst
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> - Adding cursor support to Xmir, works with mir_demo_server and lp:mir-team/mir/animated-cursors
<seb128> mlankhorst asked to go next
<mlankhorst> - Uploading mesa 10.5-rc2 and rc3 to archive
<mlankhorst> - Remotely debugging root cause of https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=90741
<ubot5> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 90741 in Video(DRI - non Intel) "Radeon: System pauses on TAHITI" [Normal,New]
<mlankhorst> - Getting Xmir in shape for the mwc demo with tons of last minute fixes!
<seb128> mlankhorst, great work there!
<mlankhorst> - Leaving for intel, last day is thursday 26th :)
<mlankhorst> ty :)
<seb128> mlankhorst, it was nice to have you in the team! Good luck at Intel, have fun there :-)
<mlankhorst> thanks
<mlankhorst> it was a blast :)
<ogra_> teach them that mir is ood :)
<didrocks> good luck with your new adventure mlankhorst :)
<ogra_> *good ... sih
<ogra_> *sigh even
<seb128> ogra_, nice typo :-)
<ogra_> haha
<larsu> ogra_: I read it as 'odd'
<ogra_> i need a new kbd :)
<mlankhorst> will doo
<Laney> oh bye!
<mlankhorst> bb
<Laney> that's both people who started at the same time as me ...
<seb128> Laney, don't be next!
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, hey :-)
<didrocks> oh, I was ready to complain about being forgotten :)
<didrocks> Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> - did some bug triaging and minor enhancements based on users' feedback
<didrocks> Systemd:
<didrocks> - patched and uploaded all ubuntu flavors plymouth themes to be compatible with progress report and cancellation of systemd-fsckd (gnome ubuntu, ubuntu MATE, kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, ubuntu studio). We have different kind of themes (no unified versions :/) btw…
<didrocks> - patched 2 of the default plymouth themes (one script and one C plugin) and posted that to the upstream mailing list. Waiting on feedback
<didrocks> - some debian discussions about… plymouth and fsckd!
<didrocks> - worked on autopkgtests for fsckd as well, commited now. It brings some new best practices to have autopkgtests tests with multiple reboots inside the tests themselves (and still using unittests python frameworks. Ensure that even if we kill fsck or any systemd/plymouth process, we can still boot successfully.
<didrocks> Misc:
<didrocks> - sponsoring and archive admin duties
<didrocks> .
<seb128> didrocks, sorry, mlankhorst asked if he could go next
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Laney
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> LEAVE FOR INTEL HAHAHA
<Laney> erm
<Laney> • Release: wrangle beta 1 (block, unblocks, freeze, ISO wrangling, some sponsoring), some FFe reviews, get pinged by IS about low space on the image building machine - clear some stuff out
<Laney> • Patch pilot
<Laney> • DMB: finish election, try to poke on outstanding issues, some packageset poking
<Laney> • Some gst components got 1.4.5, update those
<Laney> • Integrate the wrapper into gnome-terminal packaging, upload to desktop PPA, plz to test
<Laney> • Review & then cherry-pick a fix from Kylin guys to file-roller
<Laney> • Find out that gdk-pixbuf broke introspection ABI, revert commit, try to look at adding an (alias) annotation to g-i, get stuck & park that for now
<Laney> • Revert python2.7 commit which broke python-gobject-2 (old static bindings)
<Laney> • Updates: librsvg, glib2.0 (in progress)
<Laney> • Attempt some debugging of systemd not powering off machine issue, not much progress (LP: #1427672)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1427672 in systemd (Ubuntu) "System doesn't power off when shutting down" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427672
<Laney> ♒
<larsu> Laney: thanks for the terminal wrapper!
<desrt> Laney: does that mean we actually have two gnome-terminal wrappers now? :)
<larsu> what's the other one?`
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I noticed some gnome-terminal.wrap thing
<desrt> the one for matching the commandline args of x-terminal-emulator
<didrocks> Laney: on the not powering down, you don't have squid install on your machine by any chance?
 * larsu is amazed
<seb128> didrocks, I don't and I have the issue still
<Laney> it's like pass the parcel
<Laney> didrocks: doubt it
<desrt> Laney: fwiw, there is some request upstream to prefer x-terminal-emulator before gnome-terminal on debian systems....
<didrocks> for me, that really "fixed" it
<desrt> Laney: i said that if debian wants to do that patch then they should do it, but we won't change the behaviour upstream (since it's very distro-specific)
<Laney> prefer where?
<seb128> didrocks, was that an issue in the squid unit?
<desrt> Laney: when launching desktop files that have RunInTerminal=true (or whatever it is)
<desrt> from GIO
<Laney> oh right, yeah, whatever
<Laney> might want to do that I guess
<didrocks> seb128: the init script, yeah, I need to now debug and fix it, but there are more urgent things
<desrt> that's sort of my attitude about it as well :)
<seb128> didrocks, k, maybe other scripts have similar bugs...
<desrt> debian alternatives are a bit crap imho
<larsu> desrt: gio hard-codes gnome-terminal?
<Laney> how does this thing work now?
<desrt> it has a list of terminals that it tries in order
<didrocks> seb128: can be… will keep you posted
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<larsu> desrt: madness..
<desrt> https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/tree/gio/gdesktopappinfo.c#n2473
<Laney> it's annoying having to remember to shut the computer down in a special way every day :-)
<desrt> the request was to put x-terminal-emulator at the top of this list, as it naturally represents the user's preferred choice
<desrt> ignore that this is only true if user == admin, on a one-user system...
<larsu> desrt: don't we have some xdg-XXX thing for that?
<desrt> nope
<larsu> maybe we ought to
<desrt> it's been the topic of speculation that we could make some weird terminal URI scheme
<desrt> and then shoehorn that into our weird URI scheme pseduo-mimetypes
<seb128> larsu, desrt, Laney, that discussion seems like something you can continue after the meeting if you want
<desrt> seb128: indeed
<larsu> indeed
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: larsu
<seb128> larsu, your turn then :-)
<larsu> hey
<larsu> lots of discussion about headerbars, traditional menubars, etc
<larsu> looked at some patches for gnome apps
<larsu> (didn't like what I saw in general)
<desrt> larsu: you should probably just skip that topic update.  we already know it happens every week ;)
<Laney> "Headerbars."
<larsu> right
<larsu> so... bluetooth!
<desrt> fresh blood...
<larsu> turns out we don't like the new ui and changing it subtly doesn't really work (needs more design thinking)
<larsu> so I imported a gnome-bluetooth version that does what we want into u-c-c
<larsu> uploaded the branch today
<larsu> it's hacky, I hate it, but it works
<larsu> (did I mention I hate it?)
<didrocks> "but it works" :)
<desrt> larsu: thanks for working on bluetooth :)
<larsu> indeed
<larsu> desrt: meh
<desrt> bluetooth is freaking awesome
<seb128> it works which is the important bit :-)
<larsu> desrt: would rather take some time doing it right
<larsu> seb128: indeed :)
<desrt> more people would use it if we gave our UIs for it a bit more love...
<larsu> lastly, I ported gnome-terminal to use GMenuModel for its menubar
<didrocks> as desrt is a bluetooth freak, would be nice to have you testing some config with our ppa if possible :)
<larsu> which means (a) it doesn't need unity-gtk-module anymore
<didrocks> I guess you are the one here using bluetooth a lot compared to us
<larsu> (b) we can get rid of that pesky "show menubar" option
<desrt> i mostly just use it for going online with my phone
<desrt> larsu: gnome-terminal has a menubar? ;)
<larsu> it's not going to land in 3.16 (too big of a patch)
<larsu> desrt: :P
<desrt> larsu: is chpe playing nice?
<larsu> we should think about backporting it
<larsu> desrt: no.
<larsu> no surprise there
<desrt> too bad...
<larsu> ya...
<larsu> anyway, like I said, we could backport. Not sure if it is worth it
<seb128> larsu, didrocks, let me know when the new u-c-c is in a ppa for testing, I can try it
<larsu> sure
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> I also started hacking on headerbars
<larsu> (again)
<larsu> making the buttons look like our window controls
<seb128> ah, nice
<larsu> making good progress - just a few details to iron out
<seb128> great
<desrt> are we talking theme refresh?  we should be talking theme refresh....
<larsu> I'm drawing the backgrounds with gtk css
<Laney> theme refresh is on the cards for 15.10
<larsu> which means they're very slightly different looking
<Laney> last I heard
<larsu> but I think that's ok
<desrt> Laney: good...
<larsu> and: we don't need to copy all of those pngs to yet another place
<desrt> larsu: might want to get hooked into whoever is driving that
<seb128> larsu, slightly different is ok I think, we are not going to have perfect consistancy anyway
<larsu> seb128: I agree. And those are quite some .pngs (all buttons times all states)
<seb128> right
<desrt> in addition to getting sneak-peek at the new resources, maybe you could help drive the process in a way that makes consistency with headerbar apps a bit nicer
<larsu> and we get nice transitions now, but I haven't added those yet
<larsu> desrt: driving what?
<desrt> the next-cycle theme refresh
<desrt> ie: make sure they're aware of the constraints for headerbars and produce something that will be compatible with them
<larsu> yeah that makes sense
<larsu> I don't know who'll be doing that
<larsu> anyway, </larsu>
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: qengho
<seb128> qengho, hey
<seb128> no qengho?
<seb128> k, next then
<seb128> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Sweet5hark
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey
<Sweet5hark> heya
<Sweet5hark> - slow week
<Sweet5hark> - got LibreOffice to build on arm64
<Sweet5hark> -- needs MIRs though (at least for coinmp, possibly also for libetonyek), so not for vivid anymore
<Sweet5hark> - working on getting LibreOffice to build on ppc64el
<Sweet5hark> -- got pretty far, same: some patches, possibly some MIRs, thus shouldnt be slammed into vivid unless there an urgent need
<Sweet5hark> - various upstream tidbits: some event orga, some budget foo etc.
<Sweet5hark> - some bug tracker grind
<Sweet5hark> - 4.4.1 in the PPA looks good, will finalize it for vivid-proposed this week
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<qengho> I'm here!
<seb128> Sweet5hark, slow but steady? ;-)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, I guess you saw the email from doko?
<Sweet5hark> qengho: shh, i stole your slot in the cookie queue ...;)
<seb128> about builders use for arm64&co?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yesh
<seb128> k
<seb128> would be nice to reply
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Do you have a sec/
<flexiondotorg> ?
<seb128> (or did you talk to him out of the email?
<seb128> flexiondotorg, we are in a meeting
<flexiondotorg> ack
<Sweet5hark> seb128: it started out with "just one try" and then when down in a civilization game "just one more turn fashion" :/
<seb128> hehe, I know the feeling :-)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<seb128> let's go back to qengho then
<Sweet5hark> seb128: anyway: using a porterbox now
<seb128> Sweet5hark, great
<seb128> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: qengho
<qengho> - looking into reason GPU-threads in chromium lag long enough that the internal heartbeat monitor thinks they're dead. Extended the time for now. Added apport info so we can collate bug reports better. (Also fixed an apport bug that has made Py3 never work for some..)
<qengho> - releasing Cr 40.0.2214.115 tomorrow.
<qengho> EOF
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> let's see what comes out of those changes, that bug is annoying for sure
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<seb128> no tkamppeter I guess
<seb128> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: happyaron
<seb128> happyaron, not sure if you are around?
<happyaron> yes
<seb128> happyaron, your turn then :-)
<happyaron> last week I worked on some arm64 cross compile stuff for NUDT project as well as the sogou project
<happyaron> mostly about setting up cross toolchains, helping them producing related packages
<happyaron> </>
<happyaron> over, :)
<seb128> happyaron, thanks
<seb128> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: FJKong
<seb128> FJKong, hey, around?
<tkamppeter> hi
<seb128> no FJKong I guess?
<seb128> back to tkamppeter then
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<FJKong> seb128: coming..
<tkamppeter> Mainly bug work, releasec cups-filters 1.0.66 with a security fix.
<tkamppeter> Got Google's result for GSoC participation, this year Google did not accept the Linux Foundation, after so many years where my application got accepted.
<tkamppeter> Also some organizational work for the OpenPrinting Summit.
<seb128> tkamppeter, :-( for the linux foundation GSoC
<larsu> mozilla also didn't get accepted this year
<larsu> I wonder if they changed some of the rules?
<tkamppeter> Perhaps there are many more orgs applying than in the previous years?
<seb128> do they want to encourage new/small projects maybe, rather than fund projects backed up by quite some funding?
<larsu> might be
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: FJKong
<seb128> FJKong, ok, your turn :-)
<FJKong> hey seb128 not much to update this time
<tkamppeter> It is not a high loss for me, usually for OpenPrinting there come up only one or two students anyway, for LSB or kernel it is worse.
<seb128> tkamppeter, k
<seb128> FJKong, k, maybe next week then :-)
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: seb128
<seb128> then my turn
<seb128> • looked at non translated gallery strings, was due to an outdated template, submitted update
<seb128> • SRUed libpwquality translation fixes to trusty and utopic
<seb128> • nautilus bugfix SRU to trusty
<seb128> • spent quite some time to play with the ubuntu-touch dev experience (from installing the toolkit to write and publish an application), things are mostly working nicely, hit a few annoying issues on the way though (most due to specifics in my setup like ecryptfs use), reported some bugs against the documentation and tools
<seb128> • reported some phone issues (gvariant warnings, store details issues, here map not showing info where it should, ...) and providing debug info
<seb128> • ubuntus-system-setting
<seb128> ∘ bluetooth, debugged car-pairing issue, figured out the problem and discussed a solution with cyphermox, tested/confirmed the fix
<seb128> ∘ bluetooth, fixed a segfault issue
<seb128> • usual share of desktop related bugs triages and discussions
<seb128> </week>
<Sweet5hark>  FWIW, LibreOffice won a GSOC spot again this year.
<seb128> #topic other topics
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: other topics
<seb128> do we have any other topic this week?
<seb128> (or did I forget anyone?)
<seb128> k, seems not
<seb128> thanks everyone
<didrocks> thanks guys!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to the Desktop Team | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For support please join #ubuntu | Issues with GTK 3.14? Check here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/gtk-update-v
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar  3 16:24:41 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-03-03-15.31.moin.txt
<qengho> If anyone is using* my chromium stage PPA, I'd be happy if you upgraded and smoke-test chromium.
<qengho> * $ apt-cache policy chromium-browser |grep /stage/
<kenvandine> qengho, updating now :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-04
<darkxst> larsu, https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/gnome-contacts/titlebar
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<larsu> morning!
<didrocks> hey larsu :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks larsu
<didrocks> re seb128
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, seb128, et larsu !
<didrocks> hey pitti :)
<didrocks> channel getting active suddenly
<larsu> bonjour pitti!
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> wie gehts?
<didrocks> pitti: thinking more about the emergency tmp thing… one solution would be to use something like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10523961/
<didrocks> pitti: that way /tmp being a tmpfs or not, if the system isn't ro and have less than 50, we do that remount + tag (but this adds another mount point if /tmp was already a tmpfs)
<didrocks> 50M*
<didrocks> the thing is that if /tmp is mounted as tmpfs already with less than 50M of free space, it will always have that remount on top of it (not sure if that's a valid case for us though)
<pitti> didrocks: well, if that happens (low-RAM systems), your new tmpfs isn't going to have more?
<didrocks> pitti: right, it's just that it will have this errornous mount
<didrocks> or I need to detect that /tmp isn't a tmpfs already
<didrocks> or I just Conflicts=tmp.mount
<didrocks> can do this, anyway, we detected the remaining disk space on a tmpfs in that case, so the remount with "overflow" has no meaning
<pitti> didrocks: btw, can we avoid the subshells and awk?
<pitti> $ for avail in $(df -BM --output=avail /tmp/); do true; done; echo ${avail%[^0-9]}
<pitti> 7589
<pitti> the for loop is ugly, but I don't know how to split on \n in POSIX
<pitti> and no cookies for df to not have a --no-headers option :)
<didrocks> pitti: if you prefer the loop approach, sure
<pitti> didrocks: oh, wait
<larsu> Trevinho: morning. I'm afraid to ask, but how is the gtkframeextents work coming along?
<pitti> $ stat -f -c %f /tmp/
<pitti> 1942715
<pitti> ?
<pitti> didrocks: ^
<didrocks> pitti: raw mode in hex ?
<pitti> didrocks: no, free blocks in the file system
<pitti> or, if you want the MB
<pitti> $ echo $(($(stat -f -c '%S*%f/1000000' /tmp/)))
<pitti> 7957
<pitti> that's still just one stat call, the rest is pure shell
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, sounds good that way!
<pitti> didrocks: je suis désolé
<didrocks> pitti: however, there is still a race in the systemd mount…
<pitti> show me a bit of expensive shell, and I can't resist optimizing away the execs..
<didrocks> pitti: heh, that's fine, and thanks for it :)
<pitti> why would it be a race, with teh After=?
<didrocks> pitti: I don't know, it mounts even if not enabled the mount point…
<didrocks> as if it was taking tmp.mount into consideration
<pitti> oh, the ConditionPathIsReadWrite=/tmp sounds like a race?
<didrocks> pitti: well, it shouldn't mount /tmp as tmpfs still
<pitti> conditions are evalated as pretty much the first thing in systemd when building the transaction, way before actually running the unit, no?
<didrocks> ah, so this is another issue then :p
<didrocks> pitti: but even without that, there is no reason in my scenario to have /tmp mounted in tmpfs
<didrocks> enough disk space
<didrocks> tmp.mount not enable
<didrocks> and 50% of the boots, it's enabled
<pitti> oh, and the unit will fail if there's enough space
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I don't know why it would run then
<pitti> debug log?
<didrocks> pitti: can try, but remember yesterday what happened…
<didrocks> pitti: so ConditionPathIsReadWrite=/tmp is making it mounting 50% of the time here
<didrocks> with ExecStart=/bin/echo true
<didrocks> so not the service mounting itself
<pitti> didrocks: that's without having /tmp/ in fstab and tmp.mount disabled? i. e. /tmp on the root partition?
<pitti> didrocks: then that sounds like it's racing with remount-root.service?
<didrocks> pitti: right, no /tmp in fstabe and tmp.mount disabled
<pitti> but I'm not sure if ConditionPathIsMountPoint=!/tmp/ would actually help
<pitti> I figure not
<pitti> it's the early boot transaction, pretty much anything can happen
<pitti> and mounts aren't set up yet
<didrocks> so we need to test that in the shell?
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> I disbled it
<didrocks> disabled*
<didrocks> and now, it's again mounted as tmpfs
<didrocks> wth?
<pitti> didrocks: so what's the problem now? you want your unit to *always* run, not just sometimes; so the ConditionPathIsReadWrite=/tmp needs to go
<pitti> and then the shell tests if there's enough space on /, and mounts a tmpfs on it if not
<pitti> and the After=tmp.mount will make sure that you don't do it if you enable tmp.mount
<pitti> the remaining problem will be if you mount /tmp in fstab
<didrocks> pitti: no, the condition is not enough, if the image is ro, are we ensure we will mount /tmp as tmps?
<pitti> ah no, that'll generate a tmp.mount too
<pitti> didrocks: if the image is ro, it's not that unit's job to ensure that the system has a tmp
<pitti> then we do need tmp.mount or fstab
<pitti> or initramfs, or wherever
<didrocks> pitti: ok, so we always consider that /tmp is rw after tmp.mount
<didrocks> but that doesn't fix the race anyway, I still get it even without ConditionPathIsReadWrite=/tmp or the symlink test
<didrocks> (less often though)
<didrocks> I wonder if it's not the After= or Conflicts=
<pitti> didrocks: how about After=systemd-remount-fs.service ?
<didrocks> pitti: why would that fix tmp mounted as tmpfs?
<didrocks> so, it's either the Conflicts= or After=
<didrocks> it seems to enable tmp.mount, where it shouldn't
 * didrocks tries with just one
<didrocks> After= "enables it"
<didrocks> let me try with Conflicts= only
<pitti> didrocks: I mean, we want this to run after root is r/w, but before local-fs.target
<pitti> didrocks: if it runs while root is still r/o, we know even less about the state of the system
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, but that's not related to the race/bug I'm seeing, right?
<didrocks> pitti: btw, tmp.mount should maybe has that After=systemd-remount-fs.service as well in that case
<pitti> didrocks: so with "After=systemd-remount-fs.service tmp.mount", we know that /tmp from tmp.mount or fstab already happened, and that we can check if /tmp is a mountpoint or if the root fs is r/o
 * didrocks is lost, seems like we are having 2 discussions…
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, I wonder if it implicitly has After=local-fs-pre.target, i. e. mounts are only done after that (but I'm not sure)
<didrocks> I'm trying 30 boots first to isolate the current issue, where systemd mounts /tmp as tmpfs, where it shouldn't
<pitti> didrocks: I don't understand your race yet
<didrocks> pitti: tmp.mount disabled, no /tmp mount in fstab
<didrocks> if I bring a dummy service which is enabled with ExecStart=/bin/echo True
<didrocks> if it states After=tmp.mount
<didrocks> then, /tmp will sometimes be mounted as tmpfs
<didrocks> and confirmed that I see the same with Conflicts=tmp.mount
<pitti> ok, I don't understand that for sure
<didrocks> seems that then it evaluates and enable tmp.mount
<pitti> After= shouldn't enable tmp.mount
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> retrying 10 boots without the After/Conflicts
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, so 10 boots out of 10 without /tmp being mounted as tmpfs without After/Conflicts
<didrocks> so they are bringing/enabling tmp.mount for unknown reasons :/
<didrocks> rebooting in debug mode with those 2 markers
<didrocks> Mar 04 08:54:37 autopkgtest systemd[1]: Deleting job tmp.mount/stop as dependency of job systemd-timesyncd.service/stop
<didrocks> Mar 04 08:54:37 autopkgtest systemd[1]: Deleting job emergency-tmpfs.service/start as dependency of job tmp.mount/stop
<didrocks> Mar 04 08:54:37 autopkgtest systemd[1]: Installed new job tmp.mount/start as 50
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, the journal clearly shows that tmp.mount is executed
<pitti> didrocks: hm, then I have no idea why :/ I see why this would happen if you call mount on /tmp/ manually, but you said you took that out
<didrocks>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/tmp.mount; disabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<pitti> i. e. removed/disabled that Exec= line
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, my job is /bin/echo foo
<didrocks> systemd bug it seems :/
<didrocks> pitti: seems like the most robust way was yesterday's extension with current systemd…
<didrocks> but it has the issue to mark as "overflow" ro system
<pitti> didrocks: which one was that? the .service? or the tmp.mount.d/ snippet?
<didrocks> pitti: tmp.mount.d snippet
<didrocks> with the generator
<pitti> didrocks: ah, hmm; I still think generators run too early to be able to decide that
<didrocks> pitti: but we can't have any service using After=/Conflicts=tmp.mount due to this bug… seems like we are stuck then
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, I'd ask on the upstream ML about that, this seems ood
<pitti> odd
<didrocks> seems a not-fun-bug to go to the dependency hell
<didrocks> pitti: would be more confortable posting if anyone can reproduce that, but well, posting
<pitti> didrocks: I thought you had a simple dummy unit with After= and Exec=/bin/true?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that's what I have
<pitti> didrocks: I can try that here
<didrocks> pitti: that would be nice :)
<pitti> argh, I lost my adt VM, using my pid1 one
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> not nice for reboot testing…
<pitti> didrocks: reproduced with http://paste.ubuntu.com/10524411/
<didrocks> pitti: ok, I'm not that crazy then
<pitti> didrocks: lost because of bug 1427999 FYI :)
<ubot5> bug 1427999 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "cloud images don't boot with systemd" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427999
<pitti> apparently they got switched last night
<excalibr> Any webapp team here? Any idea why clicking 'executing this code now' in this page does nothing?
<excalibr> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/javascript/web-docs/index.html
<didrocks> pitti: argh :/ without warning you?
<didrocks> excalibr: I would try #ubuntu-touch rather
<pitti> didrocks: well, I don't mind the "not warning", just that they are broken now
<pitti> didrocks: trying to juggle the touch seeds now, I'll get to that later
<excalibr> didrocks, but that is desktop integration, no?
<didrocks> excalibr: yeah, but they are not on that channel, mostly the touch one
<didrocks> pitti: email sent, let's see
<Laney> hullo
<larsu> hi Laney!
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> how's it going?
<pitti> hey Laney
<Laney> hi pitti
<larsu> darkxst: nice! Only issue I can see is that the change addressbook dialog still uses a header bar
<larsu> Laney: good good, thanks. Getting a new laptop today :)
<larsu> Laney: you?
<Laney> oh, finally!
<pitti> larsu: ah, nice! which one do you get?
<Laney> doing good, managed to get a dentist appointment today
<larsu> Laney: ya, took them some time to deliver...
<Laney> toothache be gone
<larsu> pitti: the new x1
<larsu> (yes I know, with spyware - didn't know this when I ordered ;) )
<pitti> Laney: ouch, time for dentist?
<Laney> yep
<larsu> Laney: all the best!
<Laney> they gave me one the same day, quite impressed
<pitti> Laney: *shrug* I'm root on your laptop either way :)
<pitti> err, larsu ^
<pitti> well, it's equally true for Laney
<Laney> ha
<Laney> you can use your root here to give me a root canal ...
<larsu> pitti: haha
<larsu> scary
<pitti> Laney: "one" -> appointment?
<Laney> yes
<darkxst> larsu, change address dialog doesnt seem to set headers
<darkxst> and it should be off by default for custom dialogs? right?
<larsu> darkxst: it should look at Gtk/DialogsUseHeaders
<larsu> not sure why it doesn't work in this case
<Laney> look for use-header-bar being set, or gtk_dialog_new_with_header
<Laney> you have to fetch the value from gtksettings and pass it in yourself
 * larsu is annoyed that apps have to do that
<flexiondotorg> Laney, will you be packaging GTK 2.24.27 for 15.04 or backporting the recent commits?
<Laney> I already backported those commits
<darkxst> larsu ok, can override it easy enough, but all of the few dialog bugs I have seen have been because of hardcoded use-headers type things
<larsu> darkxst: like what?
<darkxst> larsu, apps hardcoding use-header to true
<darkxst> larsu, admittedly I haven't fixed a huge number of dialogs though
<flexiondotorg> Laney, great.
<larsu> darkxst: it shouldn't hard-code to true...
<larsu> darkxst: but find out which desktop its running on
<larsu> gtk dialogs do that, but apparently every app needs to do it itself
<darkxst> larsu, I mean apps hardcoding gtk dialogs to use headers
<darkxst> larsu, https://bug745566.bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=298494
<larsu> darkxst: ah, that's even more annoying
<larsu> why can't GtkDialog just do the right thinG?
 * larsu had some patches for that at some point but forgot
<darkxst> larsu, it only does the right thing for built-in dialogs atm?
<larsu> ya
<darkxst> didrocks, re ping last night, I assume you were talking about grilo-plugins-extra? that indeed should stay in universe
<didrocks> darkxst: can you please answer it to doko? he seemed to have been puzzled about it
<didrocks> (probably on -devel, where the ping was)
<didrocks> pitti: the more I poke, the more it becomes interesting
<didrocks> (see upstream ML)
 * didrocks goes for a run
<pitti> didrocks: urgh
<Laney> desrt: howdy, know anything about g_socket_send_messages being broken on sparc/linux? https://buildd.debian.org/status/fetch.php?pkg=glib2.0&arch=sparc&ver=2.43.91-1&stamp=1425414202
<larsu> getting there: http://i.imgur.com/z3ZdNDZ.png
<seb128> larsu, nice!
<larsu> seb128: pure css (except the icon part itself)
<larsu> seb128: turns out Radiance has totally different colors...
<larsu> but meh, works in both now
<seb128> great
<seb128> larsu, speaking of which, the indicators selection dots are buggy since the GTK update under it
<seb128> they are white on grey
<larsu> seb128: which ones? I only see them in the session menu, and those are colored darkly for me
<seb128> larsu, the messaging menu status
<larsu> seb128: indeed!
<larsu> weird, should be the same code
<larsu> I'll look into it
<larsu> but ups person was just here bringing me a laptop. So might take a bit ;)
<seb128> larsu, have fun!
<didrocks> pitti: I'm a little bit more lost with Lennart's answer, though
<didrocks> on to why tmp.mount is pulled in sometimes then
<didrocks> pitti: from what he wrote about condition evaluation, there is no reason at all why systemd-timesyncd.service is sometimes started, sometimes not
<didrocks> pitti: I'm a little bit afraid about the answer on dependency
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Do you have a sec to give me a nudge in the right direction?
<desrt> Laney: i mean like, wtf?
<desrt> no sendmmsg on solaris?
<desrt> erm.  sparc.
 * didrocks maintained some sparc machines at previous job
<desrt> was the kernel randomly missing features on them?
<didrocks> I was more remember of a lot of common utility not behaving the same than other platforms
<didrocks> like "killall" not taking arguments…
<desrt> oh.  that sounds like solaris, rather :)
<didrocks> yeah, sparc does this as well
<desrt> linux on sparc is still linux...
<desrt> and GNU on sparc is still GNU....
<desrt> i can't imagine that userland is substantially different in any way...
<desrt> Laney: any chance that the sparc builds are being done on a machine with an old kernel?
<didrocks> desrt: solaris running on sparc processors is still solaris :p (sparc doesn't imply linux)
<desrt> well, certainly not
<desrt> but you're complaining about sparc when you should be complaining about solaris
<didrocks> indeed, sorry, but that was the naming convention (mostly by architecture) at the job, hence it's stuck on my brain
<desrt> Laney: so linux on sparc gained support for the sendmmsg syscall particularly late.... early in the 3.x series... could be that the builder still has an older kernel than that?
<desrt> would be nice if the builder stuff put the uname in the log along with all of the other envvars and such
<pitti> didrocks: (sorry, too busy.. but maybe he's right, and we'll just enable tmp.mount on vivid+1, and be done with it..)
<didrocks> pitti: so, won't fix it for vivid?
<didrocks> pitti: still doesn't explain why the systemd-timesyncd.service is sometimes started, but well, I'll get that to "backlog" for now
<didrocks> and do the workaroud for machin-commit-id on overlayfs
<pitti> didrocks: ah nice, did you find out something there?
<didrocks> pitti: overlayfs stat report different major block on file and folders
<didrocks> so it's seen as a different mount point
<pitti> WTH?
<didrocks> discussed with apw, he can't think of a way to know if a file is a mountpoint with overlayfs
<didrocks> so I can't fix that centrally in systemd is_mount_point() call
<pitti> didrocks: ok; well, not worth fixing then I guess, as it's just cosmetical?
<didrocks> well, I can at least in machine-id-commit, add a distro patch (because I guess upstream will tell "fix overlayfs") that if you can't unmount /etc/machine-id, instead of exit(1) right away, I check if the file system is overlayfs
<didrocks> in that case, I exit 0
<Laney> desrt: not sure, one sec
<desrt> Laney: assuming that this is caused by an old builder, i'm not really likely to want to fix it....
<Laney> oh yeah it totally is
<Laney> Kernel: Linux 2.6.32-5-sparc64-smp sparc (sparc64)
<desrt> ya... so there's the issue
<desrt> i guess you could hack that test out if you're on sparc? :/
<desrt> presumably this is for sid... which would have a new enough kernel, for sure
<desrt> *shrug* this is the price of having wildly mismatched libc and kernel versions
<Laney> I'm asking #debian-sparc to see what's up
<Laney> flexiondotorg: you rang?
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Thanks for checking in. pitti steered me in thr right direction.
<Laney> 'kay
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I've fixed up ubuntu-mate-settings, just doin gthe final testing now.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, nothing in /etc/skel
<Laney> oh man, happy days
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Everything MATE specific too.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I've pushed my changes. Would be interested to here your thoughts.
<flexiondotorg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-settings/files
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/+bug/1427182
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427182 in ubuntu-mate "ubuntu-mate-settings package needs updating" [Critical,New]
<Laney> ok, will look when I get a chance
<attente_> seb128: can we top-approve and merge https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/maliit/1245925/+merge/250311?
<seb128> attente_, sure, did you try to ask to one of the ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-keyboard guys to give it a try just to get an extra confirmation?
<attente_> seb128: will do
<seb128> attente_, thanks
<tmpRAOF> OK. What stupid piece of software has decided that it owns <ctrl>-<alt>-<space>?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-05
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> morning
<happyaron> didrocks: hey
<happyaron> attente_: qt5 version is uploaded to archive
<didrocks> hey happyaron
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, c,a va /
<pitti> eek, what happened to my compose key?
<didrocks> pitti: ça peut aller, et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: je suis fatigue', comme tous le jeudi apre`s basketball
 * pitti switches keyboard layout twice, and voilà - compose key !
<pitti> didrocks: and I'm fighting some issues with the latest cloud-init
<didrocks> pitti: oh, still following up from yesterday?
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, I just filed a bug for and worked around broken ssh
<pitti> didrocks: and I'm now looking at why rsyslog stopped working (systemd's tests fail on that)
<pitti> (on the cloud images)
<didrocks> urgh
<didrocks> yeah, I imagine for cloud-init, rsyslog forwarding may be important :)
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> hey seb128
<pitti> go rsyslogd --  no manpage, no useful --help
<pitti> oh sorry, it does have a manpage
<pitti> open error 13, file '/var/log/syslog': Permission denied
<pitti> ah-haa
<pitti> that's fun, that should affect every new installation where /var/log/syslog doesn't already exist..
<didrocks> the acl changes?
<didrocks> oh?
<pitti> hah, seb128 filed that as bug 1401984, and we added a tmpfiles.d for it ages ago
<ubot5> bug 1401984 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "non persistent logging after cleaning log files on disk" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1401984
<pitti> didrocks: no, the ACL is still there
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> pitti: btw, now, I'll use any opportunity to check if systemd-timesyncd is activated or not
<didrocks> just to know if that random starts condition only happens in a vm or not
<seb128> woot, a systemd upload where the changelog is not the usual 3 screens long summary of the ubuntu delta :-)
<pitti> seb128: oh, it's usually just one screen :)
<pitti> the other two are the changes in Debian :)
<seb128> hehe
<didrocks> pitti: it does try to start it on my system, and but as I already have /tmp as tmpfs, I didn't notice…
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, same for me I guess; but timesyncd seems to start reliably here
<didrocks> the condition failed is funny
<didrocks>            ConditionFileIsExecutable=!/usr/sbin/ntpd was not met
<didrocks> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 672624 févr.  9 19:12 /usr/sbin/ntpd
<didrocks> pitti: I don't understand yet why it becames a RequiresBy=tmp.mount though
<didrocks> waow, here, it's required even by more things than in the vm
<didrocks> RequiredBy=colord.service systemd-timesyncd.service local-fs.target rtkit-daemon
<didrocks> local-fs.target is because I guess it's in my fstab
<didrocks> seb128: do you have /tmp on tmpfs?
<seb128> didrocks, that would show in "mount" right?
<seb128> I guess not
<pitti> didrocks: oh, so if you have ntpd it should indeed *not* start
<pitti> does it?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it should. So systemctl status tmp.mount says it's not active? (and can you paste the RequiredBy line of systemctl show tmp.mount?)
<didrocks> pitti: right
<seb128> didrocks, inactive indeed
<seb128> ● tmp.mount - Temporary Directory
<seb128>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/tmp.mount; disabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<seb128>    Active: inactive
<seb128> RequiredBy=rtkit-daemon.service systemd-timesyncd.service colord.service
<didrocks> so colord isn't running for you I guess
<didrocks> neither rtkit-daemon
<seb128> $ systemctl status colord
<seb128> ● colord.service - Manage, Install and Generate Color Profiles
<seb128>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/colord.service; static; vendor preset: enabled)
<seb128>    Active: active (running) since mer. 2015-03-04 07:52:18 CET; 1 day 1h ago
<didrocks> ok, I don't understand it seems :/
<didrocks> pitti: any idea? ^
<didrocks> 1. it's not an explicit Requirement
<pitti> didrocks: no idea, sorry
<didrocks> 2. it's listed as RequiredBy and the same layout starts sometimes tmp.mount in a vm (I was thinking via systemd-timesyncd.service)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I smell something really fishy…
<didrocks> I guess we'll keep the "fail on no disk space" this cycle anyway
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> yw
<pitti> didrocks: but timesyncd should never start in a  VM, btw (ConditionVirtualization=no); if you want to test it that way, drop that line
<didrocks> pitti: it never starts, but it tries to activate (and show, brings the RequiredBy=) at some boot
<didrocks> so basically, it's either "inactive" or "condition failed"
<didrocks> in the second case, it started tmp.mount
<didrocks> and tmp.mount shows it in RequiredBy= even if we don't see it in the unit file
<didrocks> but in seb's case, it seems that even tmp.mount shows RequiredBy=colord.service (for also on unknown reason), having colord.service started didn't activate tmp.mount
<didrocks> my only bet is that colord is started via something else
<seb128> it's of type dbus
<seb128> so it's maybe dbus activated?
<seb128> does dbus activiate respects the requirements?
<didrocks> I guess so
<didrocks> and that would explain at least this unmatched dep
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> it doesn't respect, I guess systemd just see a process and say "oh, it's that unit"
<didrocks> so mark it as running
<didrocks> I still don't know why those appears in RequiredBy=, there is nothing explicit, particuarly for systemd-timesync
<didrocks> (we could think of PrivateTmp=yes for colord would transition to tmp.mount)
<seb128> didrocks, what appears in what requiredby?
<didrocks> seb128: $ systemctl show tmp.mount | grep Required
<didrocks> RequiredBy=colord.service systemd-timesyncd.service local-fs.target rtkit-daemon.service
<didrocks> if you systemctl cat (or open) unit files, they don't have a Requires=tmp.mount
<didrocks> if you grep in /lib/systemd/systemd/*service, no sign of tmp.mount being mentioned as a requirements in any unit
<pitti> man, git bisect run is so awesome
<larsu> ya. Feels like magic whenever I use it
<larsu> morning pitti :)
<pitti> hey larsu!
<pitti> yeah; start it, let your computer burn and smoke, and enjoy a Piña Colada :)
<pitti> or, in my case, work on NFS instead :)
<seb128> is that different from bisect?
<seb128> does it auto-flag good/bad and how?
<pitti> seb128: it is a bisect, but in fully automatic mode
<seb128> how do it determine the outcome?
<pitti> seb128: you toss it a script, and looks at its exit code
<seb128> k
<pitti> 0 -> good, < 125 -> bad, 125 -> untestable (e. g. doesn't build)
<pitti> > 128: abort
<pitti> so as soon as you have an automatic test case you can let it run
<pitti> seb128: I did that for the boot hang: my test case was to run an autopkgtest in QEMU with rebooting 30 times
<larsu> ... and let it find your bug for you
<pitti> so it went through ~ 1100 commits with that test case in about 2 hours
<pitti> (now running it for the /var/log issue)
<larsu> pitti: watch out, you're dangerously close to replacing yourself with a script
<pitti> I wish I could -- one of these days I *actually* want a Piña Colada!
<seb128> lol, I wonder if https://plus.google.com/u/1/+MathieuTrudelLapierre/posts/bFdphmbgAz8 is real :-)
<seb128> pitti, nice!
<pitti> cyphermox: ♥
<ochosi> larsu: i vaguely recall you said you don't wanna work on that just yet, but i just patched a panel plugin for xfce to use symbolic icons, it's fairly easy and straightforward (if you'd be interested in doing that for indicators, i mean)
<larsu> ochosi: ah cool. It's not that much work, is it?
<larsu> ochosi: we'd need to merge ubuntu-mono-dark and -light first
<larsu> which is something I've been looking at again yesterday when I added window decoration buttons for both
<ochosi> larsu: this is pretty much it: http://git.xfce.org/panel-plugins/xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin/commit/?id=314286b6f7da37472dcc69adfe64b66c07d580ec
<ochosi> and no, not necessarily
<ochosi> just ship the symbolic variants in the parent theme
<ochosi> the -dark variant will inherit automatically
<larsu> ochosi: the parent theme for both is humanity iirc
<larsu> hm, why do you preload icons?
<ochosi> larsu: oh, that's just how that particular plugin was written
<ochosi> i didn't want to change anything there apart from the icons
<ochosi> it preloads all icons at once and then uses the appropriate one per volume
<ochosi> not sure whether that's more efficient than loading what you need at the time
<larsu> shouldn't make that big of a difference
<ochosi> prolly not
<larsu> icons are mmapped anyway
<larsu> all you do is waste some memory
<larsu> but it's not a lot, so whatevs
<ochosi> yeah, it's fairly little
<ochosi> so basically what i'd propose is start with indicator-sound as a testcase
<ochosi> use the symbolic icons for the panel button and the menu icons
<ochosi> (which will be nice because the icons will finally *always* be recolored correctly with all themes)
<larsu> ochosi: indeed
<larsu> but!
<larsu> indicator-sound colors it's icon sometimes
<ochosi> yeah
<larsu> we'd need to add a css class in that case and add that to the theme
<ochosi> symbolic icons obviously account for that
<larsu> *themes
<ochosi> nope
<ochosi> well, at least not really
<ochosi> as long as the symbolic icons have the error state, you should be fine by just setting that state
<larsu> this only works for one state, though, and I'm not sure that e.g. Ambiance and Radiance use the same color there
<larsu> or is that state colorable from the theme as well?
<ochosi> it's "success_color", "warning_color", "error_color"
<ochosi> https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/GtkIconTheme.html#gtk-icon-info-load-symbolic
<ochosi> afaik that's all in the icon, nothing required in the theme
<larsu> ochosi: ah, those *are* css styles
<larsu> ans we already do style them
<larsu> *and
<ochosi> yeah, sry, but in fact you have to set a class within the icon
<larsu> right
<ochosi> so it's both, the theme sets the color and the icon has to have the class set on the paths that should be recolored
<ochosi> so basically for the blocked stuff you just copy an existing symbolic icon and set the class of all paths to "warning"
<larsu> so we'll still need to set the corresponding class on the gtkimage I guess
<ochosi> not sure, no
<larsu> how else would it know when to recolor?
<ochosi> it automatically looks inside the svg and sees the class
<ochosi> at least that's how i think it works
<larsu> yeah but it needs to know _when_ to draw that part
<ochosi> so you have "audio-volume-blocked-symbolic" or something
<larsu> oh
<larsu> so we'd need to change the icon then
<larsu> ya, could do
<ochosi> and that has the "warning" class set
<ochosi> so all themes would color the icon accordingly
<ochosi> so it's not about re-using existing icons, although that might be possible as well
<ochosi> simply by adding a class
<ochosi> and removing it conditionally from the style contexxt
<larsu> yeah what you're describing makes more sense to me
<ochosi> so the icons remain the same, i think the -blocked is already a separate icon
<larsu> ochosi: this is early-next cycle work though - don't want to mess with that now
<ochosi> yeah, sure
<ochosi> if you wanna start the transition and need some help lemme know
<ochosi> would be good to do that for all indicators
<larsu> indeed, it would
<larsu> ochosi: thanks! Will do
<ochosi> okeydokey :)
<larsu> thanks for pointing me towards this
<ochosi> np, btw, you might want to talk to gnome upstream and see whether they see any reason to include a "blocked" icon in adwaita-icon-theme
<ochosi> that way this would sort of become a standard
<ochosi> (since nobody seems to care about the fd.o icon spec anymore these days and gnome is the defacto standard for icon-names)
<ochosi> (nobody loves fd.o anymore :'( )
<Laney> yo
<larsu> ochosi: there's quite a lot of stuff hosted on fd.o and we've been adding new stuff to the specs
<seb128> hey Laney
<larsu> ochosi: icons is a bit failed...
<larsu> morning Laney!
<seb128> Laney, wants to update gtksourceview3 in debian/sync the update? ;-)
<larsu> yes!
<larsu> he wants!
<seb128> that should fix bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/gedit/+bug/1428333
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428333 in gedit (Ubuntu) "gedit crashes on autocomplete with SIGSEGV in gtk_text_iter_get_buffer()" [High,Confirmed]
<ochosi> larsu: yeah, i was specifically referring to that spec, not all of them are as outdated as the one for icons
<seb128> well combined with https://git.gnome.org/browse/gedit/commit/?id=d48cd10bf0bb99ead7b1af1ead52f1e554ad239d
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> hey seb128 didrocks larsu
<Laney> umm yeah okay
<seb128> danke
<larsu> Laney: that commit depends on gtk 3.16, so please upload that as well
<seb128> lol
 * larsu <-- on troll day. Won't be here tomorrow
<seb128> which depends on bluez5, so while you are at it...
<larsu> HAHA
<larsu> nice one
<ochosi> larsu: btw, how did you fix the scale grabbing in indicator-sound?
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> larsu, want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/libdbusmenu/custom-stock-item-label/+merge/251840 ? it's a one liner
<larsu> seb128: yes, a long time ago?!
<seb128> larsu, what a long time ago?
<larsu> seb128: oops, this was supposed to go to ochosi
<seb128> larsu, was that for ochosi? he asked "how"
 * larsu can't read, and can't type
<ochosi> larsu: wait, but that happened during this cycle, no? i remember not being able to click the volume scale correctly
<larsu> ochosi: it did. I think the issue was that something reset the volume while you were dragging it
<seb128> larsu, ochosi, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/195548750/ido_13.10.0%2B15.04.20141103-0ubuntu1_13.10.0%2B15.04.20150122-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> that one?
<ochosi> that looks like it could be it
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ido/fix-volume-slider/+merge/247198
<seb128> is the corresponding mr
<larsu> indeed, thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<ochosi> awesome, thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<larsu> the volume resetting stuff was about the notification popping up
<ochosi> so is that a change that is gtk3 version specific or anything?
<ochosi> cause i remember it broke with gtk3.14 in the indicator
<larsu> ochosi: yes. I remember not bothering to figure out the actual change that caused the issue, but there was quite some work done in gtk on event handling
<larsu> all I did was not propagating events from the menu item to the scale in all cases
<ochosi> yeah, i wonder whether that works on older gtk3 releases as well
<larsu> ochosi: don't try?!
<ochosi> heh
<ochosi> well, tbh for the plugin that i linked earlier we copied the indicator's scale menu item
<larsu> ochosi: port to popovers!
<larsu> it's the future
<ochosi> yeah, we haven't decided about those things yet
<ochosi> basically that needs a global xfce decision
<larsu> right, makes sense
<ochosi> and we've only just released 4.12 last weekend
<ochosi> so my work is more or less exploratory at this stage
<larsu> seb128: the bug linked to this MR is WontFix by both tedg and mpt...
<larsu> (the dbusmenu issue)
<larsu> ochosi: yeah I saw. Congrats on 4.12 :)
<larsu> seems people like it
<seb128> larsu, feel free to reject the change
<ochosi> larsu: hah, that is a very diplomatic statement "some ppl like it" :) i'm just happy we could finally move out of the stalling and now there's a clear goal (port to gtk3)
<larsu> ochosi: I didn't say "some" ;)
<ochosi> oh ooops :)
 * ochosi wonders why/how he managed to misread that
<larsu> I read some reviews and they were mostly positive
<larsu> that's what I meant
<larsu> haven't tried it myself yet
<ochosi> yeah, no dramatic changes, which is generally an xfce policy
<larsu> but yeah, I'm glad you guys are releasing again :)
<ochosi> yeah, took a while and a lot of personal effort
<larsu> oh, mpt reopened that bug...
<larsu> man, such a non-issue
<larsu> ochosi: I can imagine
<ochosi> larsu: btw, i'm not sure you're interested in this sort of redesign, but i had an idea for indicator-sound that would rid you of the mute menuicon
<ochosi> larsu: basically, only have a volume icon on the left (the one on the right is a bit superfluous really, i mean what's that scale gonna do? decrease the volume?) and make that a button instead of an icon which on click mutes
<ochosi> larsu: well un/mutes obviously
<Sweet5hark> moin
<larsu> ochosi: both icons already do something (move the slider all the way in that direction)
<larsu> ochosi: I personally dislike having mute separately from volume, but this is an issue to take up with mpt. He designed the sound menu
<ochosi> larsu: oh right, i never even noticed that
<larsu> ochosi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound
<ochosi> guess some hover-effect on the icons would help users to notice that
<Sweet5hark> ... feeling trollish today, I have to note that larsus Berlin and my home of Hamburg both moved up in the 2015 imercer quality of living ranking, kicking out Canadians and kiwis.
<ochosi> larsu: so it's actually less of a departure from the current state, mostly adding a feature where clicking that icon again will restore the previously set volume...
<larsu> ochosi: feel free to file a bug for i-sound and assign mpt (or the ux team)
<larsu> yeah, that would be weird though
<larsu> Sweet5hark: economist ranked toronto the most livable city
<ochosi> not if there's only one icon
<mpt> Don’t assign teams to bugs, real people don’t see them
<larsu> Sweet5hark: and really, I trust those guys more :)
<larsu> mpt: sorry. And hi!
<mpt> Good morning :-)
<ochosi> mpt: does that idea even make sense to you? i guess there's no use in writing something up when you already know that's not what you want
<Sweet5hark> larsu: you should move to Hamburg then, economist ranks them first in Germany (Top 14 globally) followed by Frankfurst as next german city ;)
<larsu> Sweet5hark: haha, you're funny.
<larsu> :O
<larsu> Sweet5hark: seriously though, I totally believe that Hamburg is more livable than Berlin
<larsu> they look at all kinds of factors
<Sweet5hark> larsu: this is why our rents and real estate prices are where yours are only slowly going to ...
<larsu> Sweet5hark: actually, not so slowly these days...
<larsu> Sweet5hark: but then, we have quite some catching up to do compared to HH
 * larsu should visit there properly
<larsu> never really been to the city
<mpt> ochosi, sorry, I just read back 60 minutes but don’t see any bug or MR reference … What’s the idea?
<larsu> mpt: remove mute in favor of the buttons next to the volume slider
<ochosi> mpt: yeah, no MR/bugreport yet, i basically proposed dropping the mute menuitem, only using one sound icon to the left of the scale and using that as mute-button. adding a hover-style to that icon would help users see what it does
<flexiondotorg_> The MATE team have found a bug in upower that affects mate-power-manager.
<flexiondotorg_> Fedora has a simple patch that is confirmed as working.
<flexiondotorg_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1428337
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428337 in ubuntu-mate "MATE power statistics crashed" [Undecided,Triaged]
<flexiondotorg_> Could someone take a peek?
<larsu> flexiondotorg_: sure. Please add upower to the bug and link an upstream bug (create one if it doesn't exist)
<flexiondotorg_> larsu, Thanks.
<pitti> or rather, move it to upower, doesn't seem to be m-p-m's fault
<pitti> flexiondotorg_: I'll have a look later and commit it upstream (but still debugging some stuff)
<mpt> ochosi, larsu: This is going back far enough that I need to refer to what I wrote at the time to remember why I did stuff. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound#A.2BIBw-Mute.2BIB0-> says ‘The first item, “Mute”, makes it easy to urgently silence unwanted sound using a pointing device.’ Just the tiny button to the left of the slider wouldn’t be clickable nearly as quickly.
<mpt> Especially (but not only) while bug 552920 remains unfixed.
<ubot5> bug 552920 in unity (Ubuntu) "Moving diagonally from narrow menu title often opens adjacent menu" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552920
<flexiondotorg_> pitti Also affects gnome-power-manager
<pitti> why?
<pitti> is there another bug which needs to be fixed there?
<pitti> looks like a crash in libupower-glib
<larsu> mpt: there are no submenus involved there...
<mpt> ochosi, larsu: The only reason the volume slider icons do *anything* when clicked is that I thought, “well if someone *did* click them, what would they be expecting to happen?” — not because I expected anyone to use them as the primary way of doing something.
<flexiondotorg_> pitti, I am just linking to where that bug has been experienced.
<mpt> larsu, eh? I didn’t mention submenus :-)
<larsu> mpt: oh! I thought the bug you mentioned was about that, but it's about menut titles. Sorry
<larsu> mpt: makes more sense now :)
<larsu> mpt: I like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound#Mute, which is basically what the left menu item now does
<larsu> but I don't think it would be well received if we switched this now
<larsu> especially since many laptops have a "mute" key with an led which is on while the sound is muted
<mpt> Is that software-controllable?
<mpt> For convergence!!!!1 I guess we’ll need to change one or the other eventually :-)
<larsu> haha, indeed
<larsu> I don't know, it's probably not controllable on all machines
<ochosi> mpt: yeah, understandable, and i wouldn't propose this as a change for this cycle anyway
<ochosi> mpt: and i guess i'd only have one icon but bump the size of that to 22 or 24px, so it's more easily clickable
<mpt> ochosi, that would increase the height of the item as a whole, and I’m not a fan of menu items of slightly varying heights — it looks accidental
<ochosi> what about the playback controls then? :]
<mpt> Those (a) are massively different, not slightly, and (b) have borders around them clearly indicating their non-standard-ness :-)
<ochosi> sure, makes sense
<Laney> did anyone check the gnome-terminal wrapper?
<ochosi> larsu: there is something wrong with your commit or the idoscalemenuitem still. if you try to hover the scale-button, it isn't drawn in hover style. however, if you hover approx 50px to the left of the scale-button it gets the hover-style applied
<ochosi> noticed when porting your change to the plugin i'm working on
<larsu> indeed :(
 * larsu makes a note of fixing this
 * Laney gets a keyboard layout debconf prompt on latest dist-upgrade
<Laney> cccccccyyyyyphhhhhhhherrrrrrrmooooooooooooxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<didrocks> Laney: opportunity for you to switch to a french layout!
<Laney> I 'ate french!
<didrocks> :p
<larsu> Laney: don't be so 'ateful
 * Laney fluffles all French #ubuntu-desktoppers
<didrocks>  /msg seb128 when did we discuss last time we would lay off a non french person in the desktop team?
<didrocks> oups ;)
 * Laney looks at mlankhorst 
<didrocks> roh, he left, that doesn't count!
<larsu> haha lol
 * Laney slinks away :(
<mlankhorst> you can still fire me :P
<Laney> hey mlankhorst
<Laney> do you have to move somewhere for intel?
<mlankhorst> no, still working from home
<Laney> nice, didn't know that they did this
<mlankhorst> they only do it when you were already working on something related from home
<didrocks> seems Laney is getting infos for his next job :p
<mlankhorst> nothing wrong with that
<Laney> heheh
<didrocks> this is sad, even no willcooke for teasing!
<Laney> when the cat is away
<mlankhorst> http://thedailywtf.com/articles/Up-or-Out-Solving-the-IT-Turnover-Crisis :P
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I see what you're calling yourself
<mlankhorst> naww but it's going to be hard to top Xmir, and X is on the way out :(
<mlankhorst> I'm investigating on how to make GLES2 work on X in arm, it's harder than desktop :P
<mlankhorst> afk a bit
<didrocks> pitti: would you suggest to use ID_FS_TYPE to get a file system type (I don't use udev in the script, so I will just build a new udev_device_new_from_devnum for this), or is there any other way that is easier?
<pitti> didrocks: if you don't use udev already, calling blkid might be easier
<didrocks> ok, by directly getting the TYPE tag
<pitti> $ blkid -s TYPE -o value /dev/sda3
 * didrocks looks
<pitti> btrfs
<didrocks> thanks pitti :)
<pitti> didrocks: ah, Lennart's recent answers clarify that quite a bit?
<pitti> e. g. colord also has PrivateTmp=yes
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, that was what I was infering here
<didrocks> pitti: but so, if any of those runs, it means that users will have tmpfs by default on vivid
<pitti> oh, what a disaster :)
<didrocks> pitti: so, either was mask the unit by default, either we enable it for everyone, not feeling well to have different experience here in case of bugs, wdyt?
<pitti> didrocks: can we discuss that in #d-systemd?
<didrocks> sure
<MacSlow> Trevinho, seb128: hey folks... have you perhaps seen a glitch with current vivid (desktop) like this yet: unity/compiz reacts sluggish once qmlscene is started to run a .qml file?
<MacSlow> Trevinho, seb128: just wondering if it's just on my system or a general issue
<Laney> blah
<Laney> lost my compose key
<Laney> now I can't type my gpg passphrase!
<Laney> restarting u-s-d fixed it
<Trevinho> mlankhorst: mh not saw that..
<Trevinho> err... sorry, I meant MacSlow|lunch ^
<Trevinho> MacSlow|lunch: nothing outside the qmlscene itself, which is something qt related
<MacSlow|lunch> Trevinho, I'll still have to try it on my laptop (intel gfx) to have a comparison to my desktop (nvidia, binary blob driver), where I've seen this
<MacSlow|lunch> Trevinho, unity's app-switcher was also affected... being very slow and sluggish to respond to a first invocation
<Trevinho> mh
 * Trevinho has no nvidia to check with
<MacSlow> Trevinho, I'll get back to you after I tried it on my laptop
<Trevinho> andyrock has one btw ^
<MacSlow> Trevinho, andyrock: hm... no issues on my laptop (intel gfx)
<cyphermox> seb128: pitti: yes, we can "Spock" our old five dollar bills by drawing hair and such on John A. Macdonald. Legal, but not very appreciated ;)
<pitti> haha
<cyphermox> pitti: btw thanks for fixing NM autopilot :)
<pitti> cyphermox: it's autopkgtest, but you're welcome :)
<cyphermox> uh, right
<Laney> mardy: hi, are you planning to drop windows live (msn) messenger support from $uoa_component?
<mardy> Laney: mmm... no, should I?
<Laney> mardy: it's gone now
<mardy> Laney: you mean that Live doesn't exist anymore?
<Laney> There's some dodgy patch to use a not shut down server, but basically yes
<Laney> http://ismsndeadyet.com/
 * didrocks doesn't understand the open() behavior on an overlay fs
<Laney> mardy: ↑ forgot to highlight you
<desrt> didrocks: which overlay fs?
<desrt> aufs? overlayfs? other?
<desrt> it changes depending on the FS
<didrocks> desrt: overlayfs
<desrt> overlayfs is the weirdest one
<didrocks> desrt: basically, I try to detect on which fs type a file is (for a systemd patch)
<desrt> if you open() a file and there is nothing in the overlay then it will open() the file in the underlay
<desrt> which is weird
<didrocks> yeah, that's what I see
<desrt> since if you then open() and trunc the file from another process, the person who opened it will still see the underlay file
<desrt> they do it in the name of performance
<desrt> since the 99% case is that there is no overlay file
<didrocks> yeah, my issue is different and probably in the open options I'm using
<mardy> Laney: thanks; I guess it's a matter or editing the rdepends of account-plugin-windows-live, and remove it as a dependency?
<desrt> and keeping around all of those extra files the kernel (and constantly doing checks to see if the file has been created each time you access it) is very expensive
<didrocks> desrt: for using blkid to get the fs type, I first need to have the device name, and so, I'm getting the devnum from the fd of that file (and so, I open() it)
<desrt> hah.
<didrocks> desrt: until I touch the file, open() works well
<Laney> mardy: I don't know exactly what'd need changing, but yes I'm sure it's mostly deleting
<didrocks> and I get the squashfs type on the live
<desrt> st_dev is completely screwed up on overlays...
<Laney> mardy: We'd also want to SRU this to 14.04 at least I think
<didrocks> desrt: once I modify the file, open() returns an < 0 fd
<desrt> eh?
<desrt> you mean to say, it fails
<desrt> presumably with some helpful hint in errno
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> ell
<didrocks> well
<didrocks> helpful being "No such file or directory"
<desrt> are you using openat() on the dir or something?
<didrocks> desrt: oh screw that, it's the probe failing
<desrt> heh
<didrocks> desrt: I was on the original script to check the error message
<didrocks> so yeah, due to the bad st_dev
<didrocks> hum…
<didrocks> how can I know then I'm on an overlayfs system?
<desrt> the 'usual tricks' go out the window here
<desrt> ie: traversing the chain up and comparing st_dev at each point
<desrt> i think the best mechanism it to consult /proc/mount
<didrocks> urgh, ok :p
<desrt> i'm planning to make similar changes in glib, fwiw...
<desrt> overlays are kind shit for this reason
 * desrt can't type today
<didrocks> desrt: basically systemd got tricked because to check if a file is a mount point, it checks the file device block, then the dir device blocks
<didrocks> and of course, they are different (as for dir, they are 0)
<desrt> ya... that's what you're supposed to do
<desrt> at least in the old world :)
<desrt> now i think you'll just have to check /proc/mounts
<didrocks> "nice" :)
<desrt> this is sort of what led me to my recent work on the mount monitor code in glib
<desrt> we have some serious pain coming in the next couple of years as overlays-in-containers get more popular
<desrt> and there is still a lot of work to do there
<didrocks> right, I bet this is not the only "exception" due to overlays
<desrt> anyway... i hope you're enjoying yourself :)
<didrocks> desrt: totally, it's yet-another-supposively-10-minutes-hack-which-won't-be-one :)
<desrt> heh.  welcome to my life :p
<desrt> nothing can ever be easy -- otherwise someone else would have done it by now :p
<didrocks> pitti: FYI btw, (context: bug #1411140) ^
<ubot5> bug 1411140 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-machine-id-commit.service fails on live system" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411140
<didrocks> desrt: heh, yeah, I see. Didn't I tell you I prefer using glib than having to code at the same low level without it? :)
<pitti> glib! glib! glib!
<desrt> didrocks: i'm afraid today's glib won't help you a lot here
<desrt> well, the mount monitor stuff would help, i guess
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, in that particular case, agreed :)
<desrt> since it provides a nice wrapping around /proc/mounts
<desrt> but this isn't saving you the 'hard work' really
<desrt> also: it's not very efficient today
<didrocks> oh, like with separators or structured?
<desrt> https://developer.gnome.org/gio/stable/gio-Unix-Mounts.html
<desrt> _get_mount_path() _get_device_path() _get_fs_type() etc
<desrt> all it really saves you, though, is the parsing
<desrt> which is not difficult to do
<desrt> this is meant more as an abstraction layer to help on platforms that don't have /proc/mounts
<desrt> macos has some weird syscalls for that info, for example
<desrt> there is no efficient mechanism for doing a lookup, as an example.  that's something i want to add.
<didrocks> interesting, yeah, lookup part would avoid looping over manually
<didrocks> anyway, no glib for me :p
<didrocks> only my eyes to cry
<desrt> :)
<didrocks> (<-- insert sad violon music here)
 * desrt isn't sure what he'd do without didrocks around to provide a constant injection of sadness
<didrocks> rohhh :)
<desrt> no.  it's good :)
<desrt> gotta have balance, you know
<didrocks> ahah
<desrt> anyway... all of this chatting has reminded me that i was going to solve a bug for you
<desrt> and i should get back to that
<desrt> but, as with all things, ... it won't be easy :p
<desrt> (the race between installing a new desktop file and file monitors being slow)
<didrocks> desrt: well, no urgency yet, I have the workaround :)
<didrocks> desrt: but would be nice to get it right, indeed!
<didrocks> did you find any clever idea on it?
<desrt> didrocks: i dreamed up an elaborate system for solving this problem
<didrocks> "elaborate" ;)
<didrocks> and "system"
<didrocks> so 10 minutes hack? :)
<desrt> hah
<desrt> i gotta land this massive filemonitor branch first
<desrt> then it will be a "10 minute hack" ;)
<desrt> basically, providing a mechanism for file monitors to reach into the backend and say "run your queue RIGHT NOW"
<desrt> and then check if any events are pending on themselves
<didrocks> oh, so this will just flush the queue
<desrt> well
<didrocks> not afraid of massive things being queued at that moment?
<desrt> it will poll the kernel too
<desrt> which is part of my concern.....
<didrocks> yeah, I see :/
<desrt> the way desktop directories work, this could be annoying
<Sweet5hark> Your build system is doing madness, should you a/ fix one problem and hope it does sane things elsewhere b/not use a build system everyone know to be brittle, whose only feature is fixing portability issues with 1990ies unixes, which your software doesnt run on and never will? Discuss: https://harald.hoyer.xyz/2015/03/05/libtool-getting-rid-of-180000-sed-forks/
<desrt> since we have a file monitor at each level -- ~/.local/share, /usr/local/share, /usr/share, the config dirs, any extra XDG_DATA_DIRS, etc.
<desrt> so that would be like 6 poll() calls maybe
<didrocks> yeah, it can be expensive polling
<desrt> well, the call would be really really fast, i'm sure
<desrt> but it's still 6 syscalls, 5 of which are pointless
<didrocks> indeed
<desrt> so figuring out some way to consolidate that .....
<didrocks> at least, happy that I gave you a challenging use case!
<desrt> it also interacts badly with the case where the dir is not created yet
<desrt> :)
<desrt> this stuff will be generally useful eventually
<desrt> will be nice to be able to query file monitors for this info in the generic sense
<desrt> like for the /proc/mounts monitor... would be really useful to know if a change event was pending or not
<didrocks> right, so it can be quite generically reused that way
<andyrock> MacSlow, Trevinho sorry I was at class
<andyrock> do you still need my help?
<MacSlow> andyrock, np
<MacSlow> andyrock, well I just wanted to ask for your folks view on an issue I'm seeing here...
<andyrock> sure I can reproduce it?
<andyrock> *how
<MacSlow> andyrock, from the looks of it, it's only restricted to nvidia (binary-blob) based ssystems...
<andyrock> i got one
<andyrock> MacSlow, ^^^
<MacSlow> andyrock, when ever I start qmlscene on the desktop to view a .qml file... QtCreator no longer updates window-contents and the compiz/unity app-switcher gets really sluggish
<MacSlow> andyrock, I'm on vivid with the latest updates pulled (yesterday evening)
<MacSlow> andyrock, this issue does not happen on my all-intel laptop
<andyrock> MacSlow, mmm you started getting it with last update?
<MacSlow> andyrock, I can't easily test it against the nouveau-driver right now
<MacSlow> andyrock, yeah... I recognized this late yesterday
<andyrock> MacSlow, also can you pastebine a .qml file so I can test it?
<andyrock> or a normal one is just fine?
<MacSlow> andyrock, any one will do
<andyrock> MacSlow, we pushed a fix for compiz yesterday
<Laney> larsu: yo, someone just pointed out out that GTK_MESSAGE_OTHER GtkMessageDialogs have an image-missing icon on Ubuntu
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10541027/
<Laney> doesn't happen with vanilla gtk
<Laney> do you think it could be caused by the 'restore traditional look' patch?
<MacSlow> andyrock, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10541037/ is a qml that will certainly trigger it
<MacSlow> andyrock, it seems it's related to constant animations going on
<MacSlow> andyrock, wait... you need the png that goes with it...
<MacSlow> andyrock, http://macslow.org/foreground-particle.png http://macslow.org/background-particle.png
<andyrock> MacSlow, i cannot reproduce it here
<andyrock> would be helpful if you can try to downgrade compiz
<MacSlow> andyrock, so my compiz is at 1:0.9.12.1+15.04.20150303-0ubuntu1 right now
<andyrock> MacSlow, same here
<MacSlow> andyrock, so to what version do I need to get back?
<andyrock> MacSlow, just one before
<MacSlow> andyrock, 1:0.9.12.1+15.04.20150227-0ubuntu1 I assume then
<andyrock> yep
<andyrock> MacSlow, assuemd that you had regalluary updated your system
<MacSlow> andyrock, I seem to still have 1:0.9.12.1+15.04.20150213-0ubuntu1 1:0.9.12.1+15.04.20150227-0ubuntu1 1:0.9.12.1+15.04.20150303-0ubuntu1 in my /var/cache/apt/archives
<andyrock> try one by one if you can
<andyrock> yesterday we pushed a small fix that solved the black window nvidia issue
<andyrock> but should not be releated
<andyrock> but we got also another big fix for nvidia in the last few weeks
<MacSlow> andyrock, just the compiz-package should be enough right?
<andyrock> MacSlow, yep
<andyrock> MacSlow, it should include compiz-plugins
<andyrock> Trevinho, ^^^
<andyrock> can you confirm?
<MacSlow> andyrock, hm... seems with compiz-plugins compiz-core and libdecoration I need to downgrade too...
 * MacSlow wonders how much he fucked up his system by now
<andyrock> MacSlow, usually it easier to just build your own compiz :D
<MacSlow> well I'm lazy at my eod :)
 * MacSlow restarts...
<kaea> As a single user, how can I alter my username in a clean way (where is all places my user is connected to) or am I better off to just create a new user and give same permissions? (if so how do I know my current permissions etc)
<Laney> larsu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10541369/ ?
<didrocks> eod -> see you guys!
<achiang> are unity webapps still a thing? more specifically, there's a webpage i like that plays music; would love to be able to control it from sound indicator.
<dobey> achiang: they're sort of a thing. i don't know if unity8 has sound indicator integration though
<dobey> but should work under unity7 still afaik
<Laney> just tried lastfm and got an aptd crash when I asked for the webapp to be installed. :D
<dobey> nice
<Laney> can't report it because glib is out of date
 * Laney gets a trace manually
<Laney> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Laney>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/aptdaemon/pkcompat.py", line 589, in _remove_from_connection_no_raise
<Laney>     self.pktrans.Destroy()
<Laney> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'Destroy'
<Laney> helpful
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-06
<didrocks> morning
<darkxst> hey didrocks
<didrocks> evening darkxst
<ochosi> larsu: after fiddling more with symbolic icons, i can only say this is really worth it! it's super easy and super failsafe, since it falls back to non-symbolic icons automatically if there are non found. so to the worst you get your current behavior
<darkxst> didrocks, is the timezone master ;)
<didrocks> ahah
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> hey darkxst
<didrocks> hey pitti
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti ochosi darkxst
<ochosi> morning seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ?
<seb128> pitti, oui, très bien, c'est vendredi ! et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: j'ai un rhume, je me sense faible :/
<seb128> pitti, :-(
<seb128> pitti, repose toi !
<jpds> pitti: http://fun.sdinet.de/pics/english/Fahrrad.jpg
<pitti> *chuckle*
<darkxst> hey seb128
<Laney> hello!
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> soooooooooo does anyone else have to frequently restart n-m to get networking to work on resume?
<Laney> as a bonus, this time restarting nm locked the machine up
<Laney> hi didrocks!
<seb128> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<didrocks> Laney: hum, not yet at least :)
<seb128> Laney, no, didn't have n-m issues since brussels here
<Laney> ofono was stopped btw
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> not bad, got tea and I can see the sky
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm good, thanks :-)
<willcooke> Hello from another airport desktoppers
<willcooke> Did anything burn down this week?
<seb128> hey willcooke!
<willcooke> hey seb128
<seb128> no, we know how to party without burning the house don't worry
<seb128> ups, did I say party? no no, we worked hard this week
<seb128> nothing to worry about :p
<willcooke> XD
<seb128> how was WMC?
<willcooke> Thanks for yours and didrocks reply on that email thread about MWC - it looks like we're heading in a better direction now
<willcooke> MWC was AWESOME!
<willcooke> Everybody loves the convergence demo.  Lots of people coming back to show their friends and colleagues
<willcooke> Some Ubuntu fans even gave it a round of applause
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> willcooke: excellent! I hope you had fun :)
<seb128> nice
<didrocks> willcooke: next step, adding a clapping sensors to transform in desktop mode!
<willcooke> It was fun, but really hard work.  Standing up from 8am to 7pm with no proper breaks.
<seb128> try to not get the ubuflu on the way back!
<didrocks> yeah, and standing the whole day, not used to that anymore working from home desk :)
<didrocks> mwcflu :p
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> willcooke: enjoy seating in the plane at least ;)
<willcooke> :D
<flexiondotorg_> Laney, I need some advice regarding a package update.
<flexiondotorg_> Laney, Please could you cast your eye over my last reply in this bug please.
<flexiondotorg_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-menu/+bug/1427742
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427742 in mate-menu (Ubuntu) "mate-menu package needs updating" [Undecided,New]
<flexiondotorg_> Just want to know what I should do about the changelog entry for a version that was never release to Ubuntu.
<Laney> hi flexiondotorg_, usually I'd update that one instead of adding a new one on top
<Laney> so each entry corresponds to one upload in ubuntu
<flexiondotorg_> So merge the last code review into the new one and skip the release that never happened?
<Laney> Sounds right, you want people to be reviewing the changes between today's archive and what you want to upload
<flexiondotorg_> Laney, Thanks. I'll do that now.
<Laney> larsu: doing a gtk upload to fix that messagedialog-icon thing, thought I'd take the commit to add a CSS class to title buttons too
<Laney> are there any other ones you need?
<sabdfl> hi folks, wonder if someone with indicator-location insight would look at this crasher:
<sabdfl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-location/+bug/1419405
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1419405 in indicator-location (Ubuntu) "indicator-location-service crashed with SIGABRT in internal::ToBackend::exit_module()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sabdfl> seems to have been around a while, regular crash on startup
<Laney> sabdfl: Not sure if this is meant to work on current desktops (it's not installed by default there) - should exit cleanly instead of crashing though if that's the case.
<Laney> charles: ^?
<Laney> Sounds unfriendly for platform-api to be aborting...
<sabdfl> yes indeed
<sabdfl> it may have come in with unity8 which i have on this machine
<sabdfl> but still
<Laney> likely
<ogra_> technically you should have a dummy location service running
<Laney> it's aborting on some missing configuration file
<ogra_> hmm, tvoss isnt in here
<Laney> see the message in the trace
 * ogra_ wonders with ubuntu-location-* services are installed on desktop-next 
<ogra_> (in /etc/init)
<Laney> does it have this /etc/ubuntu-platform-api/application.conf file?
<Laney> or maybe do you just not see the crash ;-)
<ogra_> i dont have a desktop unity8 install here :)
<ricmm> im trying to think about the cause
<ogra_> in the phone there are some overrides
<ricmm> if indicator-location-service is started from the context of the unity8 session it should have the platform defined
<Laney> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/375ff448c30eaac105e835eda789b285b14bf025
<Laney> this is in unity 7
<Laney> Just run it in your normal desktop environment
<ogra_> oh, do we seed it there ?
<Laney> no
<Laney> but if you have it installed for whatever reason ...
<ogra_> well, indicator-location seems to not have a dep on ubuntu-location-service
<ogra_> which makes me suspect you dont have a backend installed at all in this case
<ogra_> i.e. not even the dummy
<ricmm> thats not it
<Laney> I definitely don't have this /etc/ubuntu-platform-api/application.conf file that it wants
<ricmm> right
<ricmm> whats the name of the desktop u8 session package?
<Laney> you can just apt-get install indicator-location
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch-session
<ricmm> the desktop package
<Laney> why do you need all of that?
<ogra_> it ships that file
<Laney> this is a minimal package to reproduce
<Laney> who cares? it's valid to install just indicator-location
<Laney> nothing should crash
<ricmm> yea, no one is contradicting you
<ricmm> trying to understand why unity8 and applications find the plugin while indicator location doesnt
<Laney> it'll be because something has pulled in ubuntu-touch-session
<ricmm> not really
<Laney> fine, you take care of it then
<ricmm> will do indeed
<ricmm> Laney: so I remember a time when there was a unity8 override that provided the desktop session initialization
<ricmm> now all I see is different stuff in unity8-desktop-session-mir
<Laney> To work it'd have to be applied to unity7 sessions too
<ricmm> ok so
<ricmm> indicator-location is now being started by the unity7 session?
<Laney> if you have it installed, yeah
<Laney> I think you want it to exit cleanly if it can't start the location service controller
<Laney> but since platform-api aborts you in that case ...
<Laney> kind of hard
<ogra_> is it started from the upstart job ?
<ogra_> as a quick fix you could just add a check for the file to a pre-start script
<ricmm> no no
<ricmm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity8-desktop-session-team/unity8-desktop-session/trunk/revision/51
<ricmm> with the new scripts we basically dont have that env exported, as they are only exporting the QPA now (for unity8 session)
<ricmm> for the failing case under unity7, thats a different thing as we just dont have a need for the platform-api there
<ricmm> *however*, depending on how indicator-location is started we can just point it to the dummy provider
<ogra_> well, then you need a package dep
<ricmm> dep on what, platform-api ?
<ogra_> nothing guarantees you the location service is even installed currently
<ricmm> the location service being installed or not is irrelevant
<ricmm> platform api supports three platforms
<ogra_> it provides the dummy provider, no ?
<ricmm> touch_mir, desktop_mir and test
<ogra_> or do we have another internal one in p-api ?
<ricmm> imo unity7 doesnt fall on any of those three, so if unity7 starts the location it should just dunny out
<ricmm> so the question is, who starts indicator-location on unity7? does it ship an upstart job?
<ogra_> all indicators do nowadays
<ogra_> i think
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> one workaround would be to change the job of course
<ricmm> no, just wanted to know, changing it is wrong as its made to start on indicator-services-started or whatever the signal is
<ricmm> so if im correct it should also be crashing under the unity8 session
<ricmm> right?
<ogra_> depends where
<ogra_> in desktop-next ubuntu-touch-session is seeded
<ricmm> seriously?
<ricmm> why would they do that
<ogra_> if you plainly install unity8 it wont be dragged in
<ogra_> desktop-next uses (nearly) the same seed as touch
<ricmm> sure, but application.conf there clearly says touch_mirclient
<ricmm> which means hybris sensors, which means blow up
<ricmm> the only reason for which its not blowing up is that the qtubuntu plugin has extra checks in place for that
<ricmm> but any non-qt app that would like to use sensors would segfault
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid$ grep ubuntu-touch-session *
<ogra_> touch: * ubuntu-touch-session
<ricmm> I can only imagine there are other touch-specific bits in ubuntu-touch-session
<ogra_> false alarm ... not seeded
<ricmm> alright, good
<ricmm> so it should be crashing then
<Laney> if it was then the error wouldn't talk about the file being missing
<ricmm> as the env var was dropped when desktop changed from the unity8-mir upstart job
<Laney> unless there are that many people installing it bare
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid$ grep session *
<ogra_> desktop: * unity8-desktop-session-mir
<ogra_> touch: * ubuntu-touch-session
<ogra_> there we go
<ricmm> Laney: could you confirm that it crashes on unity8 as well?
<Laney> not easily, maybe seb128 can, afaik he has a desktop-next installation
<ricmm> seb128: ^ could you give us a hand with that?
<ogra_> if test -z "$DISPLAY" && [ $DESKTOP_SESSION != "unity8-lxc" ]; then
<ogra_>   export QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient
<ogra_>   export UNITY_INDICATOR_PROFILE=desktop
<ogra_> from unity8-desktop-session
<ricmm> yea, thats why I say it should crash too
<ricmm> from first glance, the UBUNTu_PLATFORM_API_BACKEND var was dropped
<ricmm> when it moved from unity8-mir.conf to these helper scripts
<ochosi> hmmm, is gtk3-icon-browser not packaged at all?
<ochosi> should be a part of gtk3.14, but i can't seem to find it at all
<Laney> ricmm: yeah, okay, just pulled out the inspiron & it is crashing there
<seb128> Laney, ricmm, want me to confirm something?
<Laney> no worry
<Laney> ochosi: no, can probably put it in gtk-3-examples tho
<ochosi> Laney: that would be really great!
<ochosi> maybe along with gtk-encode-symbolic-svg ?
<ochosi> those two are really important for porting stuff to gtk3 and symbolic icons
<Laney> what is that?
<ochosi> symbolic icons you mean?
<ochosi> or the encoder
<Laney> no
<ochosi> the encoder creates pngs from symbolic svgs which are still recolorable, but are loading faster
<ochosi> so you can use that in a script and convert your symbolic icons in humanity or wherever you keep them to .symbolic.png icons
<ochosi> gtk3.14 loads them automatically, and faster than with svg
<ochosi> https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/gtk-encode-symbolic-svg.html
<Laney> ok, yeah, sounds like we can install that too
<ochosi> sweet
<ochosi> thanks a lot!
<ochosi> we'll use that in xubuntu for sure
<ricmm> so the unity8 crash is a regression as that env var was dropped from the environment
<ricmm> however what we could do instead of provide the module config files from the platform-api module package directly
<ricmm> install to /usr/share/ubuntu-platform-api/ or something
<ricmm> and make touch/desktop conflict/replace
<ogra_> how do you know in which env you are then ?
<ricmm> what?
<ogra_> well, the config changes based on your environment, no ?
<ricmm> no, env var can override whats in the config file
<ricmm> you either install the touch plugin, or the desktop plugin
<ogra_> ah, k
<ricmm> but not both
<ogra_> yeah
<ricmm> right now we are relying on either the env var being there (which it used to be in utopic for unity8-desktop-session-mir) or the application.conf file being there
<ricmm> so my suggestion is to ship the file with each plugin, and make both packages conflict
<ricmm> so if some -next dependency pulls in something that uses platform-api, it will guarantee that the module conf file is in place
<ochosi> Laney: do you want me to report bugs about those two to keep track of them?
<Laney> no
<Laney> I was doing a gtk upload alraedy
<ochosi> oh cool
<ricmm> Laney: do you agree with that approach?
<ochosi> Laney: thanks a lot!
<Laney> ricmm: I don't really like having packages which both supply the same file forever
<Laney> Would be best if this could be dynamic - i.e. try to initialise each module in turn until one works
<Laney> but in the absence of that I probably prefer setting environment variables
<ricmm> its gonna have to be an env var then
<ricmm> UBUNTU_PLATFORM_API_BACKEND=desktop_mirclient needs to be part of both unity7 and unity8 sessions
<ricmm> it used to be part of the unity8 one, so needs to get back in that file ogra pasted earlier
<Laney> it works on x?
<ricmm> yes, it works, the UI bits are unused outside of the unity8 session
<Laney> ok so you also have to have a dependency which pulls it in
<ricmm> it is pulled in by the unity8-desktop-mir-session
<Laney> you don't get this if you just install indicator-location
<ricmm> indicator-location depends on ubuntu-application-api
<Laney> yeah, that only gets you 'test' afaics
<ricmm> yea, it is up to the session to set up its environment if you want more than that
<ricmm> consideri t like QT_QPA_PLATFORM=dummy
<ricmm> Qt doesnt have the depend on qtubuntu-desktop or qtubuntu-android, thats up to the session to provide and setup
<ricmm> no?
<Laney> I don't really care if it doesn't work without setup
<Laney> I care that it doesn't crash though
<Laney> and particularly that it doesn't crash on startup
<ricmm> Laney: easiest way is to add the env to the unity8 session, and have unity7 default to the dummy plugin
<ricmm> if you dont care about it working, just not crashing
<Laney> I don't think it's the end of the world to have to install an extra backend to get it working
<Laney> does dummy provide fake data or just no data?
<Laney> also if I run UBUNTU_PLATFORM_API_BACKEND=test /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-location/indicator-location-service I get an assertion failure
<ricmm> so? but it doesnt crash
<ricmm> cant expect it to work with the dummy
<Laney> nope
<Laney> I'm just saying
<ricmm> if you want it to *work* it needs desktop_mirclient
<ricmm> but its illogical for idnciator-location to depend on that
<ricmm> as it runs on both touch and desktop seeds
<ricmm> if you want it to not crash, test is enough
<Laney> I'd rather it didn't crash in the no configuration case too
<Laney> if that was the case then we would only have to fix unity8
<ricmm> yea if we are going to do test I'l just make it default to test if theres no other selection
<ricmm> indeed
<ricmm> ok, will do it that way
<Laney> might be cleaner to get _create_controller() to return nullptr instead of aborting, then i-location could handle the case cleanly and just exit(0)
<ricmm> thats what it does when "test" is selected
<Laney> ah
<ricmm> well, indicator-location can do whatever it want, currently it doesnt exit but it stays running
<ricmm> but it doesnt crash
<Laney> Indeed that assertion shows it does return null then
<ricmm> Laney: ok I'll get a silo for platform-api, who can add the env var to the unity8 mir conf?
<Laney> ricmm: hmm, there's no separate desktop job any more, just uses the main unity8 one
<ricmm> theres a script that exports the QPA
<ricmm> thats where this var should go
<Laney> which job is that?
<ricmm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity8-desktop-session-team/unity8-desktop-session/trunk/revision/64
<ricmm> lightdm-unity8-session
<Laney> ok, not upstart
<ricmm> yea
<Sweet5hark> moin!
<Sweet5hark> Ah, seb128 is cleverly hiding from me as I have a LibreOffice upload for him ... ;)
<Sweet5hark> well, friday uploads are a bad idea anyway.
<ricmm> Laney: so whos the right guy for the desktop session change?
<Laney> did you see the MP?
<ricmm> looking
<ogra_> bregma presumably
<ricmm> Laney: could you confirm on the inspiron that with that change it doesnt crash in the unity8 session?
<bregma> we'll need ricmm's approval that it's a sane change then we'll test it in our lab and toss it in a silo
<Laney> 'lab' sounds scientific
<bregma> but it makes me sound like a professional
<ricmm> well I've added to a silo I requested for the platform-api change
<ricmm> but yea it looks fine, if someone could confirm on the desktop session that the indicator wont crash
<bregma> one of the test machines in my lab sits on a stack of 3 dead laptops so its display is at eye height
<bregma> Laney, is there also a fix for the indicator-location crash under Unity 7?
<ricmm> theres a platform-api in the same silo-in-wait
<ricmm> that makes it default to the dummy
<Laney> ricmm: just tried & i-l-s is running now
<Laney> so seems ok
<ricmm> ok
<ricmm> bregma, Laney: I'll ping you with the silo once platform-api is there too to try the unity7 one
<ricmm> I've tried here and looks fine
<ricmm> well, looks fine in the sense that it doesnt crash just uses the dummy (so no functionality)
<Laney> 'k
<desrt> didrocks: ping
<desrt> didrocks: i just wanted to remind you about how great i think you are
<desrt> didrocks: keep it up
<Laney> you're right, didrocks is a great guy
<ricmm> Laney: vivid 13 has the two packages
<ricmm> if you'd like to give it a spin on your test laptop
<charles> Laney, thanks for https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/unity8-desktop-session/platform-api-export/+merge/252105
<Laney> charles: np
<Laney> might want to consider making i-location exit if it can't init the service
<charles> Laney, not sure how I could make i-location pre-empt that abort() call; it's happening in platform-api when i-location calls ua_location_service_create_controller()
<charles> ie, there's not a way to test first
<Laney> ricmm's platform-api change makes it return nullptr now
<Laney> IIUC
<ricmm> charles: yes, if you'd like to test silo 13 vivid it should be fine now
<charles> sure enough, https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/platform-api/no-abort-default-dummy/+merge/252108
<ricmm> as it will default to the dummy if theres no module selected
 * Laney is off
<Laney> sorry I didn't get to test, will do monday if you still need it then
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-07
<m4n1sh> WRT to this issue https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/activity-log-manager/+pots/activity-log-manager/he/16/+translate I am not sure. Does it mean that "0 seconds (lock immediately)" makes no sense. Only "0 second (lock immediately)" should be there?
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-03-08
<roger3415> hello is anyone here?
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-07
<robert_ancell> desrt, online?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, do you know much about casper?
<robert_ancell> Looking at bug 1553592, but lp:casper seems out of date
<ubot5> bug 1553592 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "16.04 casper 15_autologin file contains obsolete lightdm configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553592
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Beyond having scripts in place to perform stuff on startup and during install, not much more.
<TheMuso> s/not much more/not much/
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok, thanks
<hikiko> Hi
<pitti> Good morning
<Sweet5hark> moin
<andyrock> morning
<Laney> meow
<alexarnaud> hello!
<pitti> good morning fellas!
<pitti> at last, some life in the channel :)
<Laney> everyone comes online just as pitti EODs
<seb128> good morning desktoper
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va ? bon week-end?
<Laney> hey seb128 andyrock alexarnaud Sweet5hark and pitti!
<Laney> and hikiko many hours ago
<hikiko> hello Laney pitti seb128 :)
<seb128> hey pitti Laney hikiko
<hikiko> and andyrock Sweet5hark alexarnaud
<seb128> pitti, oui, très bien ! et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: je vais bien aussi; on allait au théatre samedi et dimanche, je suis allé courir, un week-end calme
<seb128> ici aussi calme
<seb128> too much to eat and drink
<seb128> but also did some exercice yesterday to digest ;-)
<pitti> seb128: tu était à ta famille, non ?
<seb128> oui
<seb128> and we had some nice cheesy raclette on saturday ;-)
<pitti> seb128: héhé, les parents sont pareil partout
<seb128> c'est vrai :-)
<Laney> mmm raclette
<pitti> "mon fils, tu ne manges pas quelque chose bon chez toi !"
<seb128> hehe
<ksamak> Trevinho: hey there
<ksamak> hey all
<seb128> hey ksamak
<ksamak> salut
<pitti> didrocks: oh, tu es ici, bonjour !
<Trevinho> ksamak: hey!
<pitti> didrocks: tu ne dis plus bonjour ici
<didrocks> bonjour pitti! Oui, je ne prends plus le temps de dire bonjour ici :/
<ksamak> Trevinho: so what about that v0.9.12.3 idea? what's your opinion on that?
<Trevinho> Hi everybody btw... And happy birthday to andyrock! ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: tu es encore un membre honoraire d'équipe du bureau !
<didrocks> pitti: héhé, tout comme toi :)
<Trevinho> ksamak: yeah that's something I've been thinking about for some time... So I agree. I can do that.
<seb128> andyrock, happy birthday!
<seb128> salut didrocks ;-)
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> Trevinho, buongiorno ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: bonjour, mon ami!
<ksamak> Trevinho: what about the followings? i guess you would keep your native source format
<ksamak> and would you make little versions for bug fixes? i didn't look too deep,
<ksamak> but james cowgill said smt like "fake releases"
<ksamak> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=816652
<ubot5> Debian bug 816652 in sponsorship-requests "RFS: compiz/1:0.9.12.2 [ITP:722451]" [Wishlist,Open]
<Trevinho> ksamak: well, it could be an option when there's enough juice to fix.
<seb128> Laney, oh, btw I think your gnome-calendar segfault is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=762985
<ubot5> Gnome bug 762985 in Backend "segfaults calling icaltime_normalize() on null value" [Normal,New]
<seb128> Laney, I get it as well with my canonical gcal in month view, if I disable it or switch to year view it's fine though
<Trevinho> ksamak: probably the main thing would be having a compiz-unity instead of the compiz gnome package which is actually deprecated.
<ksamak> that'd be better indeed
<Trevinho> I mean we've glib support, not really gnome support there
<ksamak> Trevinho: ok. i'll wait till v0.9.12.3 is out, then i'll make the deb bug advance some more
<ksamak> Trevinho: i'm all ears for requests and such, and to talk
<ksamak> Trevinho: and i could also just follow what you do, that'd give me some contect, and how you guys function.
<Trevinho> ksamak: reading the debian bug I see there are some lintian warnings or errors, so it would be nice if you could contribute with branches to fix the packaging issues that we've in both Ubuntu and debian..
<ksamak> ok. there's the branches at git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-a11y/compiz.git
<ksamak> Trevinho: you can have a look
<ksamak> and i'll fix a couple warnings yeah.
<ksamak> Trevinho: either you can take the commits from sid branch, or if you need the process, i can open bugs on launchpad.
<Laney> seb128: yeah I was just looking at that one
<Laney> thx for the bug
<seb128> Laney, yw
<seb128> Laney, gnome-calendar upstreams are not really responsive :-/
<seb128> or they handle bugs weirdly
<seb128> like they comment on details but ignore important issues
<seb128> that one shouldn't be difficult to fix if you know what to do when there is no dtend
<Trevinho> ksamak: ok, i don't see many things touching us as well... Maybe the 3.0 src format only
<Laney> AFAICS it used to assume it was the same as the start time
<Laney> trying that
<ksamak> Trevinho: yeah i tried to keep modifs to a minimum, but if you say there could be more fixes in, i could do that.
<Trevinho> ksamak: would be nice...
<ksamak> Trevinho: there's one thing that's bloking apparently, it's the cmake private file. i don't know much about cmake conversion
<ksamak> Trevinho: i asked  onestone@compiz.org, although i don't know if he's still out there
<Trevinho> ksamak: no, I don't think he knows that... andyrock can help as well I think on that side.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1554015
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554015 in Snapcraft "adding a stage-package breaks build in snapcraft (only)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> seb128: heya ;)
<Sweet5hark> ^^ that one was fun to triage and the result is just as scary ...
<andyrock> thanks all
<desrt> word up
<desrt> happy monday
<seb128> hey desrt, happy monday!
<Laney> desrt: tsk
<desrt> morning seb and Laney
<desrt> why tsk?
<Laney> 07:39!
<Laney> happy monday :)
<attente> seb128: hey, are you able to replicate the gnome-software/LIM bug at all? can't seem to get it crashing here and i have all the same package versions
<seb128> attente, hey, no, I tried that earlier ... are we sure it has to do with lim?
<attente> seb128: not sure, but that was the title on the bug. it seems to be just a u-g-m thing in general, but can't get it crashing with or without LIM
<seb128> yeah, I couldn't trigger it either
<seb128> it seems quite common though
<seb128> seeing e.u.c and launchpad reports at least
<attente> do you think we should blacklist it in u-g-m, or is that too desperate right now?
<larsu> hi everyone! How are you?
<attente> hi larsu!
 * larsu refrains from any comments about LIM :P
<seb128> hey larsu
<Laney> what up larsu
<seb128> attente, that would mean having a local menu for those fews items? not nice... we should better try to figure out the issue, we are still some way off the freeze and we can discuss fallback plans at the end of month if needed
 * larsu looks up
<larsu> not much, Laney :)
<Laney> only the vastness of the universe
<larsu> hm, can't see that through my ceiling
<Laney> true, no proof it is up there
 * larsu looks out the window instead
<larsu> clouds
<Laney> is cold today
<Laney> news said that it's going to be springlike by the end of the week
<Laney> like 15°
<Laney> (so December weather...)
<larsu> well, it's Monday...
<larsu> *only
 * Laney keeps the faith
<larsu> Laney: it's pretty warm here ;)
<Laney> bah
<larsu> :P
<larsu> (sorry)
<seb128> it's winter, not supposed to be warm!
<Laney> apparently it is (something) spring now
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> some fake spring
<Laney> like political spring or something...
<seb128> it's still -1°C at night and only 4°C during day here
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> but yeah, next w.e is going to be 6/11°C
<larsu> seb128: you and your reasons!
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> March 1 marks the first day of meteorological, or climatological, spring for the Northern Hemisphere.
<seb128> is that a "definition" or observation from this year conditions?
<seb128> seems like a definition
<seb128> learning every day :-)
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> seems like they do averages on 3 months periods
<Laney> astrnomical spring starts on the equinox
 * Laney likes that one more
<seb128> and the coldest months are dec-jan-feb
<seb128> so that's winter
<seb128> yeah
<xnox> yeah, happy autumn season to everybody!
 * Laney crunches leaves with xnox 
<kgunn> Sweet5hark: hey fwiw, i've got to figure out why i can't run the simple pre-existing snaps on desktop atm...but, i did attempt to build LO, it complained about libcups2-dev
<kgunn> so guessing that might need to be added as a build-package or a potentially a part
<ksamak> hey andyrock , Trevinho said you might be able to help me with something.
<andyrock> sure
<ksamak> there's a cmake file in compiz that makes lintian unhappy
<ksamak> :-9
<andyrock> which one?
<ksamak> may i forward the mail i sent to the guys who originally did it?
<ksamak> i wrote to him, but i think he's out
<andyrock> sure thing
<ksamak> it's about a cmake file, that is a find module, instead of a module config
<ksamak> there's a couple files that are touched by that too, but maybe if one helps me with one file, i could do the others
<ksamak> :-S i'm not so versed with cmake as to do that
<Sweet5hark> kgunn: interesting! it didnt complain when I last tried with that, which is odd. just curious: do you have libcups2-dev installed on the host system?
<kgunn> Sweet5hark: it wasn't, but interesting enough, i added it to build-packages then it installed it on my host? instead of local to the snap build dir...that seems concerning
<Sweet5hark> kgunn: yep, ive seen weirdness around that too, but didnt get to a clean reproduction scenario.
<Sweet5hark> kgunn: but ... bazinga, now you did ;)
<ogra_> kgunn, the snappy security model changed again, snaps in the store etc need to be re-packed for it
<ogra_> (like every second week :P )
<kgunn> ogra_: how is that related to the above?
<ogra_> kgunn, older snaps will not work with the latest snappy
<ogra_> (unless they are completely unconfined)
<ogra_> older = from last week
<ogra_> (or before)
<flocculant> seb128: might be completely unrelated, but since "Create a new tab for developer options" in software properties - security action isn't changeable  - reported it to bug 1554099
<ubot5> bug 1554099 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Changing what action for security updates unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554099
<seb128> flocculant, "changeable"?
<flocculant> can't set it to Display/Download/Download and install
<seb128> I don't understand
<seb128> we moved a checkbox to another place
<seb128> nothing else changed
<seb128> same UI and backend
<seb128> just packed in a different box
<flocculant> ok - still not able to change it though
<flocculant> anyway - reported it - only reason I pinged you was the changelog
<seb128> wfm
<Laney> me too
<Laney> some debugging would be good then if you can
<seb128> flocculant, do you get any error if you start it from a command line?
<flocculant> PyGi warnings and theme parsing errors is all
<flocculant> Laney: like a backtrace? bear in mind I don't often do this - so it's all but like greek to me ...
<seb128> flocculant, do you have a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic ?
<seb128> flocculant, is update-notifier-common installed?
<flocculant> yes I have 10periodic and yes that is installed
<seb128> what is in the file?
<flocculant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15321620/
<Sweet5hark> kgunn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1554015 <- this is the "gcc goes havoc" issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554015 in Snapcraft "adding a stage-package breaks build in snapcraft (only)" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> looks like unattended-upgrades makes that disable
<Laney> kind of makes sense
 * Laney does some poppler rebuilds
<seb128> Laney, flocculant, right, the code is http://paste.ubuntu.com/15321677/
<seb128> unsure how you got into that config?
<flocculant> seb128: no idea - certainly not changed anything - this is todays builds for xubuntu - also looked at ubuntu
<seb128> it might have to do with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/0.90
<seb128> mvo enabled unattended-upgrades/enable_auto_updates
<seb128> the software-properties could probably do a better job at telling you why the combo is disabled I guess
<flocculant> seb128: could be that for sure - not something I look at often until someone asks me
<flocculant> I'll add that ^^ to the bug then
<mvo> interessting that it broke stuff, the code in u-m was supposed to understand auto-security updates
<flocculant> hi mvo
<seb128> mvo, it understands the option if APT::Periodic::Download-Upgradeable-Packages "1"
<seb128> mvo, or it seems that's 0 by default?
<seb128> mvo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15321677/
<seb128>         # Autodownload
<seb128>         if apt_pkg.config.find_i(softwareproperties.CONF_MAP["unattended"]) == 1\
<seb128>            and apt_pkg.config.find_i(softwareproperties.CONF_MAP["autodownload"]) == 1 :
<mvo> seb128: aha, I see. that option is a bit silly, if the stuff is not pre-downloaded unattended-upgrades will just download
<seb128> mvo, so should we change the default for the option or just drop the autodownload part of that if choice?
<mvo> seb128: I think the autodownload is not relevant, I don't know the details (anmyore) of the code but it should just leave the autodownload option alone
<seb128> mvo, ok, thanks
<mvo> yw
<seb128> flocculant, thanks for pointing it out!
<flocculant> seb128: welcome - so not actually a bug in itself - but more it should say something?
<seb128> flocculant, well, we should relax the code to list it as "autodownload" even if APT::Periodic::Download-Upgradeable-Packages = 0
<seb128> since unattended does the downloading
<flocculant> ok - so nothing more needed from me for the report?
<seb128> flocculant, no, it's fine, thanks!
<flocculant> seb128: ok - see you next time :)
<flocculant> thanks :)
<seb128> yw
<jose> 'ello! do we have someone working on the gnome software center over here? I have a couple questions
<seb128> hey jose
<seb128> some people are looking at it, you can ask your questions
<seb128> we can always redirect you if needed
<jose> ohai
<jose> so, I basically wanted to know if you were planning on including app purchases for 16.04, or that was out of the map
<seb128> that would be a question for robert_ancell or willcooke
<seb128> which are not around atm
<seb128> it's on the roadmap, unsure if it's likely to happen for .0
<seb128> or maybe as an update for .1
<jose> hmm, ok if any of them are around any time soon, I'd appreciate to know :)
<seb128> robert_ancell is in .nz
<seb128> he should be up in a few hours
<seb128> willcooke is out today but should be back tomorrow
<jose> cool, thanks!
<seb128> jose, was that the only question you had?
<jose> oh, yes, I had something else, just remembered
<jose> there's no option to 'turn on suggestions' like in the ubuntu software center, right?
<jose> and, are reviews the only action that require an ubuntu one account so far?
<seb128> jose, right, no suggestions that I know about and u1 is for reviews and flagging reviews as useful/not
<jose> awesome, thanks!
<seb128> yw
<Laney> see you!
<seb128> Laney,  have a nice evening!
<seb128> hey robert_ancell!
<robert_ancell> seb128, hi
<seb128> how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, good
<xclaesse> seb128, FYI, attached a patch for xchat-gnome crash there: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-gnome/+bug/1495828
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1495828 in xchat-gnome (Ubuntu) "xchat-gnome crashed with SIGFPE in gtk_xtext_check_ent_visibility()" [Medium,New]
 * xclaesse secretly had that patch for months, somehow forgot to share it :P
<xclaesse> maybe I'm the last user of xchat-gnome...
<davmor2> xclaesse: that or the only one with the bug
<bschaefer> tyhicks, hello, have a question about security :). Mainly dealing with this mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/mir/run-without-entropy/+merge/287445
<bschaefer> (just need to know if its secure to read from urandom if urandom is init'ed before USC is started)
<tyhicks> bschaefer: hey - I received your email but haven't been able to get back to you yte
<tyhicks> yet
<tyhicks> bschaefer: it is on my short list for this afternoon
<bschaefer> tyhicks, awesome thanks!
<seb128> xclaesse, hey, thanks ... I use xchat-gnome but didn't hit that one
<xclaesse> seb128, weird, I hit it almost every startup of xchat-gnome since 15.10
<seb128> xclaesse, I use xchat-gnome daily and never hit it, unsure what's the difference...
<xclaesse> seb128, at least I'm not the only one:  Bug #1495828 reported by Daniel Holbach on 2015-09-15
<ubot5> bug 1495828 in xchat-gnome (Ubuntu) "xchat-gnome crashed with SIGFPE in gtk_xtext_check_ent_visibility()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1495828
<seb128> right, there are some reports of the issue, I'm just saying it's not happening to everybody
<xclaesse> and it has a few dups
<seb128> but thanks for the patch, I'm going to have a look tomorrow
<xclaesse> hm, all dups were reported by Daniel :p
<xclaesse> seb128, thanks
<xclaesse> seb128, I was running a patched package on ubuntu 15.10, got the issue again when upgrading to 16.04 because it overrided my custom package
<xclaesse> then I decided I need to send it
<xclaesse> dunno if there is an active upstream
<xclaesse> I was the upstream, back in the days... lol
<mdeslaur> I haven't hit it either, and no, there's no upstream :P
<xclaesse> given the number of patches on the ubuntu package, I'm not sure if it's an upstream bug as well...
<Sweet5hark> kgunn: around?
<kgunn> Sweet5hark: yep whats up?
<Sweet5hark> I found the root cause of the compiler b0rkage in snapcraft, see bug 1554015 comments 3 and 4.
<ubot5> bug 1554015 in Snapcraft "adding lib6-dev to stage-package directly or indirectly breaks build in snapcraft (only)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554015
<Sweet5hark> dunno if that is the proper fix, but at least it fixes the immediate issue for me ...
<Sweet5hark> prolly mvo should have a close look at that -- it sounds related to the changes he talked about.
<Sweet5hark> kgunn: ^^
<kgunn> ack
<kgunn> good find
<Sweet5hark> kgunn: If you still have troubles with the examples -- maybe try hacking that manifest.txt and see if it heals something.
<kgunn> Sweet5hark: well, for sure we now atm the the display:0 is due to security profile changing (again) and breaking...so now everyone sees the same if they update
<Sweet5hark> kgunn: ah, ok -- right.
<jose> robert_ancell: ping
<Sweet5hark> anyways, if you find something that smells like the above, you now know where to look ;)
<robert_ancell> jose, hello
<kgunn> Sweet5hark: ta
<jose> robert_ancell: hey! seb told me you were the right person to ask this. do you know if app purchases will be enabled in the gnome software center before release?
<robert_ancell> jose, there is no plan to add this currently
<jose> robert_ancell: even after release?
<robert_ancell> jose, not that I know of
<jose> ok, thank you! :D
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-08
<hikiko> hi
<willcooke> morning desktoppers
<willcooke> hopefully back to normal today
<flocculant> hi willcooke
<willcooke> morning flocculant
<Laney> hi!
<willcooke> morning Laney
<Laney> wb willcooke
<Laney> you ok?
<willcooke> Laney, I'm good thanks.  Boy #1 had some concerns last week, but the mighty NHS swung in to full speed and he's back at school today (for now, anyway :) )
<willcooke> rather, we had some concerns with...
<davmor2> willcooke: who's the best person to ping repeatedly till upgrading from 14.04.4 works?
<willcooke> davmor2, depends on what the problem is.  If it's an upgrader or an app issue
<willcooke> davmor2, if the upgrader, then I think foundations own that still
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1550741
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1550741 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade failed - unauthenticated package (module-init-tools)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<willcooke> yeah, pretty sure thats foundations.  Laney - is that right?  ^
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> hey seb128!
<seb128> hey willcooke, wb!
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> davmor2, yeah, it's a foundations thing.  bdmurray is your go to guy
<Laney> willcooke: bdmurray has already posted on the bug so yeah
<Laney> hi seb128 !
<davmor2> willcooke: ah cool I know he started commenting on it and then it all kinda went quiet so was double checking it hadn't been batted over to your team :)
<seb128> hey Laney!
<seb128> no
<seb128> but it's worth giving him a ping to know if he's still looking at it
<seb128> or maybe mvo knows off hand what could trigger a such error
<mvo> hm?
<mvo> davmor2: context is  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1550741?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1550741 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade failed - unauthenticated package (module-init-tools)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> mvo, yes
<seb128> Laney, could you look at bug #1553156 / comment? The change makes sense but I wonder if that means we need to fix all packages that ship a .desktop in their -common or we can somehow workaround that for xenial
<ubot5> bug 1553156 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "evince not listed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553156
<ksamak> hey all
<mvo> davmor2: what do I need to do to reproduce? a chroot seems to be enough
<davmor2> mvo: well I reproduce it in kvm and on hardware, install of 14.04.4 on kvm update and run update-manager -d and it bulks out on step 2 of the upgrade process
<mvo> davmor2: nice, I can reproduce now
<davmor2> \o/
<Laney> seb128: what kind of workaround?
<seb128> Laney, I don't know, I don't understand what part of the stack get confused by the -common
<seb128> or why moving it to the main binary fixes things
<seb128> I though maybe you would
<seb128> if not I need to grab robert_ancell tonight
<Laney> it is at least listed in Debian
<seb128> so maybe an issue with the apt backend?
<willcooke> Laney, seb128 - you know that Firefox extension you guys have which lets you query LP with a URL like lp:12345 - do you know if there is such a thing for Chromium?
<Laney> that's just visiting pad.lv/123456
<Laney> for me anyway
<willcooke> niiiiiiiice
<seb128> willcooke, it's not an extensions, it's just shortcuts to bookmarks
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<Sweet5hark> moin
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> mvo: can you have a look at bug 1554015. it looks suspiciously like it could be fallout from your recent changes ...
<ubot5> bug 1554015 in Snapcraft "adding lib6-dev to stage-package directly or indirectly breaks build in snapcraft (only)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554015
<Sweet5hark> seb128: heya!
<mvo> Sweet5hark: that is more something for sergiusenus, I don't do snapcraft myself
 * Sweet5hark is not feeling too well today. Running nose and a slight headace ...
<Laney> seb128: I commented, need to see what others say
<Laney> I think his analysis of why it's not showing is a bit off if it shows on Debian too
<Laney> but is buggy anyway
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, Laney, in chromium just right click on the url bar, pick the "edit search engines" and you can add a line
<seb128> like
<seb128>  "launchpad package" "lpc" "https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/%s"
<seb128> then you do "lpc gedit"
<seb128> and you get the gedit source package
<Laney> I have that for "lp pkg" already
<Laney> ok with pad.lv for other stuff
<Laney> http://pad.lv/mps/ubuntu-system-settings
<Laney> looking a bit backed up ;-)
 * seb128 learns about pad.lv
<seb128> but I've also things for other websites
<seb128> like "bzg <source>" list the gnome bugs for source
<Laney> nod
<Laney> those are useful
<seb128> anyway that was just replying to willcooke's question ;-)
<mvo> davmor2: I commented in the bug, I think I know what is going on
<davmor2> mvo: \o/
<mvo> davmor2: I did not say its easy to fix ;) but at knowing is better than not knowing
<davmor2> mvo: yeah it's only critical for final beta so there is like a week or so :)
<Laney> how did we get an uninstallable module-init-tools?
<davmor2> Laney: magic
<Laney> there is no magic only bugs and humans
<seb128> somebody's finder slipped?
<mvo> Laney: I have no idea, module-init-tools is in universe right now
<Laney> NBS
<davmor2> Laney: combine bugs and humans and you get magic :P
<seb128> that package isn't there since precise?
<seb128> or am I looking at the wrong thing?
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmod/22-1ubuntu1
<seb128> I was :p
<seb128> thanks
<mvo> Laney: if you could wait a tiny bit with the fix that would be great
<mvo> Laney: its such a convinient test case for the apt issue
<Laney> I wasn't going to fix it :P
<Laney> but now I really won't!
<seb128> lol
 * mvo hugs Laney and seb128
<mvo> good thing that I wait for a snappy image build and can hopefully fix the apt thing before the build is done :P
 * seb128 hugs mvo back
<davmor2> mvo: well if you didn't break it in the first place ;) hugs mvo too
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I unfortunately wasnt very helpful on bug 1510198 so far due to other business (mea culpa), but gunnarhj is asking for sponsoring now and it looks good to me. Could you maybe have a look?
<ubot5> bug 1510198 in openoffice.org-hyphenation (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Sync (almost) with libreoffice-dictionaries in Debian sid" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510198
<seb128> Sweet5hark, what is needed? is the ffe granted? if not you need somebody from the r-t which I'm not
<Sweet5hark> seb128: hmm, I considered this a FFe grant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice-dictionaries/+bug/1510198/comments/18 by pitti?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1510198 in openoffice.org-hyphenation (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Sync (almost) with libreoffice-dictionaries in Debian sid" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> Sweet5hark, indeed, sorry I didn't bother reading all 26 comments
<seb128> so what action do you need? ;-)
 * seb128 lazy
<Sweet5hark> seb128: as per comment #20, gunnarhj wants the stuff in https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/ubuntu/lo-dicts2 sponsored.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<Sweet5hark> (and yeah, thats a lot of noise on the issue, sorry about that)
<Sweet5hark> libreoffice snap build at 9 hours and 11 GB  and counting ....
<seb128> is that slower than building the deb? if so why?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: building l10n and product in one build isnt what we are doing in *.deb these days
<seb128> right, well it's the equivalent of the 2 source packages in deb
<Sweet5hark> (also building in a xenial VM on big bertha, I have no good estimates on the performance of that. I still assume it to be faster than e.g. building on a quad-core natively ...)
<Sweet5hark> (VM got 16 cores and still has RAM free)
<desrt> happy tuesday
<willcooke> morning desrt
<seb128> hey desrt!
<desrt> hello eÅ­ropanoj
<Laney> desrt: THAT'S MORE LIKE IT!
<desrt> :)
<desrt> now i understand the tsk
<desrt> i went to bed nice and early last night =)
<davmor2> desrt: yeah but bed and sleep are to totally different things :D
<willcooke> mia ŝvebŝipo plenas de angiloj.
<desrt> s/de/per/ probably, but otherwise quite good :p
<willcooke> Google translate ftw :)
<Sweet5hark> dudes, Im still clinging on to learn french in case seb128 does a coup in the desktop team and it will be the official team language. do I have to learn esperanto too now, just in case?
<willcooke> Surely you *only* need to learn Esperanto, ever.
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: xkcd927
<willcooke> :@D
<willcooke> :D
<desrt> willcooke: esperanto helps one learn french faster.  it's scientific fact :p
<willcooke> :)
<desrt> Sweet5hark: this comic is more accurate than you realise
<desrt> Sweet5hark: back in the day esperanto was being considered as adoption by the international association of academies as their working language... but it had some "issues"
<desrt> so they decided "well... it's a constructed language... we'll just fix those issues, and within a few years we'll all be speaking reformed esperanto!"
<desrt> you can imagine how well that went
<desrt> mterry actually learned the 'reformed' version...
<Sweet5hark> desrt: heh, awesome.
<desrt> if you think the libreoffice/openoffice fight was epic, you have no idea... :p
<Sweet5hark> desrt: krkr, "Im writing my _reformed_ esperanto in the one true editor, the vi!"
<Sweet5hark> seb128: the good news is: I now why the build took ages. the bad news is: make was endless looping over translations ...
<Sweet5hark> s/now/now know/
<seb128> good
<seb128> well "good" ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: possibly GNU make 4.1 regressed for this scenario vs. older versions ...
<seb128> downgrade and see in another 9 hours ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: hah!
 * Sweet5hark took precautiouns.
<Sweet5hark> I had some "make || true; make || true; make" in the recipe. So I could snip the make process and it continued ...
<Sweet5hark> s/snip/snipe/
<Sweet5hark> obviously not a solution, but at least might get me a result in less than 9 hours ...
<Sweet5hark> an hey, this is a snap -- no need to be rebuildable AFAI understand it. I could also generate binaries by piping from /dev/urandom until something runnable results.
<Sweet5hark> </sarc>
<Laney> good luck with the GPL :P
<davmor2> is true; make just like true lies?
<Sweet5hark> Laney: most of LibreOffice (and this part in particular) are MPLv2 ..
<Laney> Sweet5hark: good, you have to distribute the source for that too :D
<Sweet5hark> Laney: meh
<Laney> I guess the source for a /dev/urandom binary is just the binary itself though...
<Sweet5hark> Laney: no, you have to ship the entire environment that resulted in urandom to be seeded ...
<Laney> the universe?
<Sweet5hark> Laney: that'll do for a start.
<Sweet5hark> Laney: might not be enough depending on how nondeterministic quantum states really are though ....
<Sweet5hark> Laney: to be save, ship a multiverse.
<Laney> good job there's a 15tb ssd out now
<willcooke> Trevinho, nice work on:  https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/gtk-border-radius-support/+merge/288358
<willcooke> Trevinho, is desrt a good person to do a review?
<willcooke> also; desrt could you review?  ^
<Trevinho> willcooke: I think so, or seb128 if he wants to.
<desrt> Trevinho: do you think this is destined for upstream?
<Trevinho> desrt: no
<desrt> why not?
<desrt> because 'unity' is in the name?
<seb128> Trevinho, desrt is probably better placed to review it
<Trevinho> desrt: it's all about unity...
<Trevinho> desrt: well, I thought they wouldn't care about that
<desrt> i can review it for technical aspects, certainly -- and am happy to
<desrt> i can't land it, obviously :p
<desrt> erm.  this is a unity patch
<Trevinho> desrt: indeed if you think upstream could benefit from that I can drop the unity names, but I guess it's something quite specific
 * desrt expected gtk patch
<Trevinho> desrt: gtk patch is https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/~3v1n0/gtk/unity-border-radius-support/+merge/288331
<desrt> thx
<Trevinho> desrt: don't mind about the unity side, andyrock can review that
 * desrt loves reading double-diff
<desrt> i'm not enjoying your use of XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP :(
 * desrt keeps the review to the MP
<Trevinho> desrt: I've removed that, in fact :)
<Trevinho> double-diff tricks...
<Trevinho> wow I dint' think this would hit a news http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-fix-black-corners-around-csd-windows
<Trevinho> seb128: since I'm there, do you also want me to work on the thing about disabling the headerbar window buttons for maximized windows?
<seb128> Trevinho, that would be nice yes
<Trevinho> I think that can be upstreamed also...
<didrocks> Trevinho: ah, you got the required feedback: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-fix-black-corners-around-csd-windows#comment-2557595803 ! :)
 * didrocks is always scrolling until reading this kind of comment :)
<Trevinho> desrt: a gtk setting for that i sthe way to go?
 * Trevinho has still to read the comment, but generally avoids that :-D
<didrocks> Trevinho: quoting it for your lazyness then: "Finally! This should've been implemented 5 *years* ago!
<Trevinho> ... and in fact.. :)
<Trevinho> seb128, desrt: soo... in order to make the headerbar to look properly when maximized (i.e. with inverted gradient) in unity only, I think that we need some custom theme class as well... Or people using Ambiance/Radiance in gnome/mate would get a wrong result. Is there anything nicer than that I could use?
<seb128> not that  I know
<Trevinho> At this point, probably adding the "unity"class to any gtk widget running in unity might be somewhat useful... Or, better te XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP value, or something similar
<Trevinho> Not that I like that, but themes could adapt do DE sometimes
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: hi!
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: hi
<alexarnaud> Do you know what's which part of Compiz manage "usr/lib/compiz/migration/" ?
<alexarnaud> I would like to create profile for specific needs but relacatabled in my ".override" seem not working
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: debian/<pkg>.migrations file
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: such as debian/compiz-gnome.migrations
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: OK, thanks, I'll check that.
<mvo> Trevinho: hey, does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1554563 sound ok or should I add more details? its about adding the new /var/lib/snappy/desktop directory to unity so that snaps that install desktop files will get picked up
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554563 in unity (Ubuntu) "Please support /var/lib/snappy/desktop as an additional desktop directory" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> FFS
<Laney> my desktop rang again
<qengho> Do we have any font wizards? User reported a bug and someone who knows about font rendering should be able to say where the problem is likely to be. Bug is in Chromium in X but not in V, same version.
<qengho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-font-family-sources/+bug/1554508
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554508 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu) "Numbers rendered at different heights based on word" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> Laney, FYI: Community wallpaper comp is closed and the choosing has started
<Laney> I know, I am in the middle of voting :-o
<willcooke> Laney,Ah, nice one.
<willcooke> qengho, known issue.  We're going to revert that version of the font if the fix isn't forthcoming
<qengho> Ah, okay.
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> well
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar  8 15:30:40 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, happyaron, hikiko, laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark (sick), themuso (out), tkamppeter (out), trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<desrt> word.
<seb128> _o/
<dgadomski> o/
<Sweet5hark> aye
<qengho> hi, y'all
<hikiko> hello
<andyrock> Hey
<willcooke> I'll just give others a couple of mins
<willcooke> in the meantime, I should be back to normal now
<desrt> willcooke: welcome back :)
<qengho> We were starting to worry!
<hikiko> :D
<willcooke> Had a day of being ill and then Boy #1 was sick involving trips to hospital.  We're on the mend now though
<willcooke> thanks to Seb for minding the shop
<Trevinho> o/
<FJKong> hi~
<willcooke> Let's get this show on the road....
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> Hey
<andyrock> I ve been working on the suspend lockacreen bug
<andyrock> Kind of blocked
<andyrock> It still happens after my fix
<willcooke> booo.  Anything I/we can do to help?
<andyrock> I m trying to understand if we are using login1 api in the wrong way
<andyrock> Not yet
<willcooke> oki, let me know if that changes
<andyrock> I m studying gnome screensaver code right now
<andyrock> <\andy>
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hi all, not much from me
<attente> just fixing some easy bugs in gnome-software, and debugging some other issues like menus but without much luck with reproducing
<attente> (eof)
<Laney> you want a gnome-software bug to work on?
<Laney> :)
<seb128> attente, I filed some bugs this week ..
<seb128> Laney snapped me it seems :p
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> please prioritise g-s bugs for now attente
<attente> sure
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1554023
<willcooke> \m/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554023 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Perform an apt update if there is no appstream available" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hey
<desrt> had a lot of administrative stuff on my plate this week (and a couple of doctors appointments), so not a full plate of interesting stuff... mostly reviewing and some small patching for (not too serious) security issues
<desrt> looking at the gtk patches for the headerbar shadows in unity today
<desrt> that's all, really
<willcooke> thx desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey, not much in the desktop area this week:
<dgadomski> * reported bug 1554004, backported a fix. If I get a confirmation that it works I will prepare a debdiff
<ubot5> bug 1554004 in openchrome "Segfault on X startup with VX900" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554004
<dgadomski> eof, thanks
<willcooke> cheers dgadomski
<willcooke> dgadomski, will reply to your mail soon
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> hi
<FJKong> bug1545910
<FJKong> Cannot input Chinese characters into TextField in a QML application
<FJKong> verify in 15.10
<FJKong> sougou IM
<FJKong> 1 can't login to desktop after install IM
<FJKong> resolved
<FJKong> 2 After install sougou IM, it not shown in  panel
<FJKong> resolved
<FJKong> eof
<willcooke> cool, thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> happyaron, you forgot to send me your updates again.  Please do it in the morning.
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> * fixed black dots bug: https://i.imgur.com/yn1sfLd.png?1
<hikiko> * adding shadows for windows with alpha which are not shaped (gtk) - close to done
<hikiko> EOF
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> good work hikiko, thanks
<hikiko> :)
<hikiko> thanks
<willcooke> #topic Laney #
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: Laney #
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> #
<Laney> • Upload new default wallpapers
<Laney> • appstream:
<Laney> ∘ Worked with IS on 'split' solution, stuff is being created now
<Laney> ∘ 'Time' support is merged into output, allowed me to confirm that LP is buggy and not serving up current data. https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1554535
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554535 in Launchpad itself "DEP-11 metadata is not updated correctly" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> ∘ Search through dependencies for icons, going round feedback with ximion on that one, hopefully be fixed soon.
<Laney> ∘ Add a count to the output so you can guess at how much of your life is going to be over by the time it finishes
<Laney> • Updates: evolution (dropped some delta) gtk+2.0 gst-*
<Laney> ∘ todo last I checked: gvfs gnome-terminal
<Laney> • Fix emacs24 activity-log-manager for appstream, try to fix banshee but that is more widely broken
<Laney> • A few FFe reviews
<Laney> • Do some rebuilds for poppler transition - calligra is ICEing, need to fwd that upstream and no doko to help :(
<Laney> • gnome-calendar: Fix a crash, doing the rounds upstream now
<Laney> • Performance review for self & 360s for others
<Laney> • A man came to fix a broken radiator and it was a stuck pin that required 2 seconds and 0 tools to fix #diy #fail
<Laney> • Window cleaner is currently cleaning round the back but I didn't unlock the gate for him...
<Laney> ⅆ
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> superb, thanks Laney
<willcooke> #
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> - working on upstream Cr release 49.0.2623.75
<qengho> - ^ should fix default-browser prompt too
<qengho> - snap packaging. working on security model with #security. seccomp sandbox conflict and snappy features.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • working mostly on gnome-software & gnome-calendar bugs (reports&fixing)
<seb128> • NEW reviews for ubuntu-snappy/new a11y component/some other items
<seb128> • some extra playing with nautilus/gtkplacesidebar, still no luck
<seb128> • desktops bugs triage & easy updates
<seb128> • snappy discussions
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<willcooke> - Bumping LibreOffice snap from 5.0 to 5.1
<willcooke> - Bumping LibreOffice snap from developer build to something more releasish
<willcooke> - found, triaged and worked around bug 1554015
<willcooke> - Raised questions for snappy/snapcraft:
<willcooke> -- How do we ship Frameworks like JVMs?
<willcooke> -- How will we support debugging/stacktraces etc. of code in snaps?
<ubot5> bug 1554015 in Snapcraft "adding lib6-dev to stage-package directly or indirectly breaks build in snapcraft (only)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554015
<willcooke> -- Will a11y work?
<willcooke> -- Will printing work?
<willcooke> -- Developer story: How do people do incremental builds use IDEs etc. on code in snaps?
<willcooke> -- snapcraft parts and buildtime deps
<willcooke> - Library snaps as a solution for extensions is blocking on the Frameworks question
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke>  * Filed a main inclusion report for a11y-profile-manager, which has since been approved: bug 1552507.
<willcooke>  * Started looking into bug 1386379. I have a few different combinations of hardware here I can try with, need to set them up and see if I can try and reproduce this and go from there.
<willcooke>  * Dug out my nexus 4 to flash it with latest touch to attempt to help debug some audio related bugs on the phone.
<ubot5> bug 1552507 in a11y-profile-manager (Ubuntu) "[MIR/FFE] Promoting a11y-profile-manager to main." [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1552507
<ubot5> bug 1386379 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Audio Input switches after opening "Sound Settings/Input"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386379
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> - system-config-printer: Drop hard dependency on Samba client components as they depend on Python2, added facility to install these components on-the-fly when needed.
<willcooke> - Finalized trip booking for OpenPrinting Summit 2016
<willcooke> - Google Summer of Code 2016
<willcooke> - Tests for possible new concept for auto-downloadable driver packages.
<willcooke> - Bugs.
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: Trevinho
<desrt> too busy taking pictures of windows
<Trevinho> no, laptop hanging
<Laney> hanging out of the window
<Trevinho> · Gtk patch for exposing windows borders radius via an atom if supported by the WM (unity): under review
<Trevinho> · Unity patch for properly handling these clientside decorations by shadowing them: under review (andyrock and hikiko please check it)
<Trevinho> · Gtk patch for hiding window buttons when maximized, and looking at getting better headerbar theming in unity
<Trevinho> · Meeting with Kylin guys, reviewing their bottom launcher / dash patches
<Trevinho> · Prepared a new unity landing
<Trevinho> · Some awesome skiing in the Alps.
<Trevinho> 
<willcooke> hah
<willcooke> good stuff, thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> GNOME Software... as usual..
<willcooke> #topic willcooke
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-03-08 | Current topic: willcooke
<willcooke> So yeah, been off and stuff
<willcooke> Reviews are nearly doner
<willcooke> done
<willcooke> about half way through
<willcooke> I will finish them, check them, then "reveal" them
<willcooke> dunnn dunnn dunnnnnnnnnn
<willcooke> then we can talk it through in our 1:1s next week
<willcooke> Also, I really need to get on with finishing those theming issues
<seb128> +1
<willcooke> and snappy work of course
<seb128> I've some theming bugs to bounce your way as well if interested
<seb128> like the gnome-calendar calendars list popover selection color
<willcooke> seb128,  sure assign them to me
<seb128> cool, thanks
<willcooke> I might as well do it all in one go
<willcooke> I'm going to try and set aside a day or two next week to do them, so I might need to move some 1:1s around to accomodate
<Laney> what about linked buttons? :)
<willcooke> accommodate
<Laney> hope that's on The List
<willcooke> Laney, as in do we want to keep them?
<Laney> fix them to look good
<willcooke> yeah, I think there is already a bug for that
<willcooke> but I'll check when I get to it
<seb128> yeah, that's buggy me often in gedit
<seb128> bugging
<Trevinho> desrt: about theming, did you read the ghing I was saying about a way to theme things based on DE, by adding a specific class or something?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> you said GtkSetting rather, right?
<seb128> Trevinho, I wouldn't bother about making the unity themes look good out of unity
<desrt> i'm thinking it makes more sense to rely on the supported atoms as advertised by the WM when it comes to shadow handling... as for everything else... ya.. what seb says
<Trevinho> seb128: isn't ambiance also used by mate and ubuntu gnome?
<seb128> Trevinho, I don't know and if it is it's not our problem/shouldn't stop us to make things better for us
<seb128> they can fork and have their version
<seb128> ubuntu gnome is using adwaita I think
<willcooke> lemme just end the meeting..... any other business... going in 5, 4.....
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Tag "gtk318" for gtk 3.18 bugs please and thanks
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar  8 16:03:00 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-03-08-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<willcooke> good meeting
<Trevinho> desrt: Yeah, I agree with that... GtkSettings was mentioned for hiding window buttons on maximized headerbar, since mcatanzaro in a blogpost said that it was something we should do in that way...
<desrt> ya.  for that sort of thing it makes some amount of sense.  there is a lot of precedent for that sort of thing being handled in that way.
<Trevinho> desrt: as there's "gtk-shell-shows-app-menu" I would add "gtk-shell-shows-maximized-window-buttons" or better worded
<desrt> more or less, yes
<desrt> i sort of like these things to be descriptive rather than instructive
<desrt> "just FYI... i'm gonna be showing buttons... so uh... now that you know that, please act in a way that you feel is appropriate.... (hide yr buttons!!)"
<Trevinho> desrt: and maybe... based on that value I could also add a style class? Without bothering of checkin the DE or anything else?
<desrt> interesting
<desrt> i guess that's the easiest route for you to get the theme to be responsive to this sort of thing
<desrt> but is that truly controlled by the theme?
<Trevinho> No, well I don't want to control things from the theme... But when the shell shows maximized window buttons, the theme should be aware of that and in case act differently
<desrt> like less border, or what?
<Trevinho> yes
<Trevinho> in our case also we change the gradient, so that it looks more like a toolbar
<desrt> that makes sense, then
<desrt> but like... what's the real gain here?
<desrt> do you expect to patch the light themes to look good when the wm doesn't draw the buttons?
<desrt> or do you plan to add adwaita support for unity?
<Trevinho> better looking stuff?
<desrt> both of those seem a bit.... unlikely
<Trevinho> No, they already do that.. I want to patch them to look good in unity.
<desrt> 'them' = ?
<Trevinho> the light themes... maximized apps with headerbar in unity are currently not looking good.
<desrt> right... but why not just make them look good?
<desrt> i mean, why do we have to worry about the non-existing case when this setting is not set?
<desrt> (for the buttons, sure... that's one thing...)
<desrt> but i don't see a lot of people using light-themes on fedora
<Trevinho> Aren't these used by mate?
<Laney> forked
<Trevinho> or ubuntu-gnome?
<Laney> adwaita
<Trevinho> Ah, ok... Well, then I can just do it in any case...
<seb128> yeah, that's what I told earlier
<desrt> it almost calls into question if we need the gtksetting at all
<Trevinho> But since it's just one line...
<seb128> and even if derivates were to use those
<desrt> we could almost base hiding the buttons on the selection of the theme
<seb128> if they don't like our changes they can fork and have their theme
<Trevinho> I mean, the biggest change for us is introducing "gtk-shell-shows-maximized-window-decoration" or whatever is called, and is something upstream said would accept... Adding a style class is just one line then. Well two.
<Laney> it's a codepath which nobody tests though
<Laney> or a csspath
<Trevinho> If we don't mind of that either, I can fix the thing with three or four lines
<desrt> smaller patches = good
<desrt> also, adding the gtksetting would also require changes to settings-daemon
<desrt> so better if we can avoid that, too
<Trevinho> Oooook, right
 * Trevinho goes the ubuntu way then
<attente> Laney: how can i test the case where there's no appstream data? is there a directory that i'm supposed to blow away?
<desrt> Trevinho: it's not that i don't think that we shouldn't do this in a more pure/flexible/etc. way...
<Laney> attente: the first time you install it this will happen
<desrt> Trevinho: but it's that i actually doubt that anybody will bother to put in the effort to actually make it work in the intended way
<desrt> ie: who is going to adapt adwaita for unity or light-themes for gnome-shell?
<Laney> attente: I'm not sure but maybe you can kill /var/lib/app-info/ ?
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: Is possible to change the profile like this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/15328581/), it is the replacement of "/Default/" or "/Unity/" by the name of the profile I want to create. I want to use relocatable path in GSettings context. I've looked python file, I see it make "dconf load PATH" but nothing about the convert file directly and the link between profile creation and convert file and the link between convert file and the
<alexarnaud> compiz binary
<desrt> so we'd be adding complexity for literally no reason at all
<attente> Laney: ok, thanks, will try it
 * alexarnaud is sorry fot the long message but I need to be very clear to give time
<Laney> attente: I'd expect an 'apt update' to bring it back
<Laney> so if it does then that seems good
<Laney> & if you get no results then apart from installed packages
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: I'm not sure I got that... Is that a compiz config migration file or what?
<attente> Laney: hmm... doesn't re-populate it
<attente> desrt: any idea what could be causing this stack trace? https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/23ba6db9a4c30881ade44cef107a6dd5d76a41ef
<desrt> yes
<desrt> already talked to robert about this one
<desrt> someone is trying to show() the window after it was destroyed
<desrt> look at gs_application_activate in gs-application.c:683
<Trevinho> desrt: my concern was more related to 3rd party themes though... I see many people using numix for example, so adding a class would just give them an help, and no problems to us.
<Laney> attente: try this: sudo rm -r /var/lib/app-info/* /var/lib/apt/lists/*Components* /var/lib/apt/lists/*icons*
<desrt> this could be related to that hide-on-delete stuff we were talking about before......
<Laney> sudo give-laney-all-your-money
<desrt> "just type sudo rm - r ..."
<attente> Laney: thanks :D
 * Laney goes to buy a porsche... bicycle
<attente> bank account is 0, but the app-info dir came back
<Laney> ok, so that brings you back to the case where you have no dep-11 available
<seb128> attente, desrt ah, I manage to reproduce the g-s segfault
<Laney> which is what happens right after you install appstream for the first time before you've upgraded
<Laney> s/upgraded/updated/
<Laney> like when you've done a release upgrade from trusty or wily
<seb128> attente, try to "gnome-software --gapplication-service" then start/stop/start gain gnome-software (e.g from the dash)
<seb128> -> segfault
<attente> Laney: ok, so i assume at that point, there's still no appstream data, so i can just pop up a progress dialog and call org.debian.apt.UpdateCache
<Laney> something like that
<Laney> assuming that UI looks nice :P
 * desrt pops out to lunch. bbiab.
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: I need to create an multiple gsettings configuration profiles, nothing more. If it's necessary to use migration or other, well. The format used in the .convert file look good with [org.*.*:Path/_PROFILE_NAME] but I don't know how to create a new profile and use it in the gsettings context. The final goal is to have a profile to sighted person, for blind person or for visual impaired person
<seb128> Laney, unsure if you noticed, but the gst updates are blocking on vaapi ... does that just need a no change rebuild?
<seb128> desrt, enjoy!
<attente> seb128: thanks, that did it!
<Laney> I did notice and yes
<seb128> attente, :-)
<Laney> need to fix -bad for some missing files first
<seb128> k
<seb128> Laney, also, do you plan to do a gnome-calendar update? I've a fix for the high cpu usage and I'm going to do an upload but I don't want to conflict with you if you have something being worked on for the segfault
<seb128> speaking of which, a commit for Laney is landing ;-)
<Laney> I just pushed for that thing
<Laney> feel free to grab it
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> good that they agreed in the end
<seb128> yeah
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: mhmh.. I think those .convert files are left-over... They were used to migrate from gconf to gsettings, and we should have removed them when dropping gconf I think
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: what you want to do is programmatically doable by using compizconfig, also with python bindings
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: as it's done by ccsm
<Trevinho> If you go in preferences, you can create and load profiles on the fly... So I think you can do the same
<attente> Laney: not sure how to determine if the appstream data actually needs a refresh... i can't just scan through the list of apps because there are some firmware packages which are always listed and i can't reliably tell whether they're installed or not
<Laney> attente: You only need to do this if there is *no* data
<attente> Laney: but this means we can get into a state where we have data only for installed apps, in which case we would not do an update
<Laney> attente: I think...
<Laney> (xenial-amd64)root@nightingale:~# appstreamcli search .
<Laney> No component matching '.' found.
<Laney> (xenial-amd64)root@nightingale:~# apt update
<Laney> [...]
<Laney> (xenial-amd64)root@nightingale:~# appstreamcli search .
<Laney> <lots of stuff>
<Laney> although to be fair I didn't have any desktop comopnents installed
<Laney> let me do that
<attente> hmm... when i remove /var/lib/app-info and friends, appstreamcli search . still lists a whole lot of apps
<Laney> attente: ok add /var/cache/app-info to the list
<Laney> and then sudo appstreamcli refresh-index --force
<attente> Laney: that's the ticket, thanks
<Laney> good stuff
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: I've looked into CCSM interface and I don't find any button in "preference pane" that make it possible to deal with profile creation
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: see compizconfig/ccsm/ccm/Pages.py:892
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: thanks again, well I'm really so short-sighted ^^
<willcooke> g'night all
<Laney> me too! night!
<Sweet5hark> heh.
<Sweet5hark> libreoffice 5.1.1~rc3 snap with l10n UI -- but without dictionaries, without help/user documentation: 1.1GB
<seb128> it's beefy ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey!
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, what issues are you looking at? I pondered looking a bit at the get_changelog ones but I saw you had some commits in git
<robert_ancell> seb128, looking at the get_changelog issue and the crash removing one.
<seb128> k
<robert_ancell> I can avoid the crash removing one by changing the memory allocation, but I think I might just be hiding the issue
<seb128> robert_ancell, I was going to look at replacing the '"%s (", source' by just reading the first word of the changelog
<seb128> that should fix the binary/source mismatch issue
<seb128> yeah, I didn't understand the invalid read
<seb128> what is freeing that memory?
<robert_ancell> seb128, so it's gvariant freaking out when writing the string to that pointer (which is a stack variable). If I change it to a heap variable it works, but I get warnings about loop being NULL (even though it doesn't seem to be)
<robert_ancell> I thought the g_autofree is interacting badly, but when I removed it it still occurred.
<robert_ancell> So it makes me think there's some threading issue there I haven't found.
<seb128> hum, k
<robert_ancell> seb128, what did you think about the evince + .desktop issue?
<robert_ancell> To me, the .desktop file should *always* be with the binary
<seb128> I got Laney to comment ;-)
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's the theory
<robert_ancell> seb128, delegation :)
<seb128> in practice it means that we might have to fix half the archive
<seb128> which I don't like
<robert_ancell> seb128, I don't think so, I think just evince and evolution are the worst offenders
<seb128> language-selector
<seb128> like I know of 3 on the 7 updates I've atm
<seb128> emacs24 was the same iirc
<robert_ancell> seb128, I think we should fix those anyway, cause they're wrong
<robert_ancell> (And I'm happy to do it)
<seb128> I wouldn't bet on that to not be common
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I'm happy to do it also
<robert_ancell> seb128, I wanted someone to check the Breaks/Replaces field, cause that always confuses me / I stuff it up
<seb128> until we have to spend a week full time on that
<seb128> and create a ton of merges over Debian
<seb128> just B/R on (<< change_version)
<robert_ancell> seb128, and the B/R is on the binary the file is moving to? What about the binary the file is moving from?
<seb128> Replaces mean "you can overwrite from"
<seb128> B means "don't let that be installed with me"
<seb128> so you add those to the new one
<seb128> and they point to the old one
<seb128> like evince can overwrite files from evince-common <<
<seb128> and they can't be co-installed, which force them to be updated together
<robert_ancell> mkay
<seb128> so yeah your change looks good
<seb128> robert_ancell, other topic, which one looks better to you? http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/change.png
<robert_ancell> The right one
<robert_ancell> seb128, you been fighting the markup?
<seb128> not "fighting" so much than deciding to do without
<robert_ancell> seb128, I vote do without
<robert_ancell> Did you use a method that could be upstreamed?
<seb128> just the * to •  change seems a regression
<seb128> no
<robert_ancell> seb128, the issue is G-S wants markup, and debian/changelog is pseudo-markup
<robert_ancell> So they'll never really work together
<robert_ancell> seb128, also, do you find the updates UI confusing? The way clicking on an app shows the changelog and not the app page?
<seb128> I changed gs-update-dialog.c
<seb128> yes
<seb128> also I think we should remove the description from the list
<seb128> it eats newlines which just doesn't work out with our changelogs
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, it looks a mess
<robert_ancell> seb128, if the changes are good - just commit them to the wip/ubuntu-changes branch on GNOME git
<robert_ancell> That's the grab-bag of everything that's not currently upstreamable
<seb128> I think I would prefer peer reviews, quite some of those are a matter of taste
<seb128> do we have a workflow for that?
<seb128> we should maybe put it in git on launchpad and use merge requests?
<seb128> robert_ancell, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/evo.png ... the evo line looks less good right?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yes, cramming debian/changelog into that space doesn't seem to work
<seb128> I tried to remove the \n mangling
<seb128> but then the entries take half of the screen
<robert_ancell> seb128, no workflow currently other than just asking eachother for reviews
<attente> is there a way to get the license name out of a .deb?
<cyphermox> attente: it should contain a copyright file
<attente> cyphermox: kind of was hoping for a way to do without extracting it entirely
<qengho> attente: ick. ar x, tar xf - /usr/share/doc/pkgname/copyright.gz |zgrep '(bunch|of|different|license|names)'  ?  It can have several licenses, yes?
<qengho> I think "ar" is too dumb.
<qengho> attente: I don't think it's possible in one step. Sorry.
<attente> oooh boy... if that's the best way, i am not a happy camper...
<cyphermox> fwiw: https://wiki.debian.org/Debtags/FAQ#Any_reason_why_there_are_no_.60.60license::.60.60_tags_in_debtags.3F
<attente> cyphermox: ah, ok. thanks for the info
<seb128> attente, I think what robert_ancell made by pointing to the ubuntu website under an "open source" label makes sense
<seb128> well for archive main/universe softwares at least
<seb128> if it's for local deb we might just set it a unknown or hide it
<cyphermox> attente: qengho: otherwise; dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile foo.deb |tar -xvO ./usr/share/doc/foo/copyright
<robert_ancell> I'd be hesitant to put anything for files not in the core archive. It's complicated and getting it wrong seems like a bad idea.
<seb128> +1
<attente> yeah, i was more concerned about that case. but it always seems to state non-free if there's no license provided
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> the copyright file can lie if it's not in the archive
<cyphermox> (well, truthfully it can lie even if it's in the archive, but that's why archive admins review the packages)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I've attached a suggested change for the changelog formatting on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1554167
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554167 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "the changelog formatting code isn't adapted to the content" [Medium,Triaged]
<robert_ancell> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<attente> i wonder if the gtk_stack_set_visible_child_name() bug is the same as the LIM g_menu_model_get_n_items() bug...
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-09
<hikiko> hi
<didrocks> good morning!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> morning seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> seb128, just reading Barry's email
<seb128> k
<willcooke> feels like 16.10 is the right time to me
<willcooke> LTS is more likely to be used in places where SMB printing is used
<seb128> well, printing is fine
<seb128> the current issue is that we are talking about smb drives browsing
<seb128> and smb disk mounts
<seb128> like being able to connect to that corporate z: and open some word files from it
<willcooke> oh.  When did it change from being about printing to file shares?? /me rereads the whole thread
<willcooke> in which case I think we 100% need SMB support out of the box
<willcooke> the pop-up is "ok", but that change is for 16.10 IMO
<seb128> I'm unsure you can "pop-up"
<seb128> nautilus lists nearby servers
<seb128> you can't do that job if the smb backend is not installed
<willcooke> humm.  I've a feeling in 12.04(???) that when you used nautilus and clicked on "Windows networks" is would prompt
<willcooke> I don't think that prompt actually worked, but I think it did prompt
<willcooke> meh
<willcooke> either way
<willcooke> I've read the thread now
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> I vote to keep it and work on porting next cycle
<willcooke> morning Laney
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> Laney, how are you?
<Laney> hey willcooke seb128
<Laney> I'm alright
<Laney> no prize on the pub quiz /o\ but we did get the bonus question
<Laney> what about you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks :-)
<seb128> though it's one of those days where I already have a stack of emails/IRCs nags to start the day
<seb128> which is a bit annoying, but oh well
<Laney> all useful things right?
<seb128> of course :p
<Laney> making the world a better place!
<didrocks> hey seb128, Laney, willcooke
<willcooke> what up didrocks
<seb128> hey didrocks! ça va ?
<didrocks> seb128: I think willcooke is referencing the "please install samba" prompt
<didrocks> (having fixed it multiple times brings back "old good times" memories btw ;))
<seb128> that is/was when trying to share something in nautilus no?
<didrocks> hum, not at a client as well?
<didrocks> I don't remember, too long ao…
<didrocks> ago*
<seb128> same here ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ça va sinon :) and you ?
<seb128> ça va bien !
<alexarnaud> hello world!
<seb128> hey alexarnaud
<hikiko> hey desktopers
<willcooke> morning hikiko
<hikiko> hi willcooke :)
<davmor2> jibel, mvo, seb128, willcooke: I hope you are all sitting down 14.04.4 → 16.04 got passed step 2 not to see if it completes or chokes on something else \o/
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> progress
<mvo> davmor2: yay
<seb128> davmor2, \o/
<davmor2> Yeap dies somewhere else now so badly it takes out tty I assume that isn't a good thing :(  So now I need to transfer over my base image and try again /me thanks god for vms
<desrt> morning, peeps
<seb128> good morning desrt
<desrt> quiet morning -)
<desrt> what's up, seb?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien, would the proposed changes to u-c-c at https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/ubuntu/im-config-gnome/+packages be a problem somehow?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't know, I'm going to have a look in the afternoon
<seb128> desrt, sorry I didn't see you message, fighting with nautilus and gtk behaviour changes, I start wondering if we should go back to 3.18...
<Laney> HAHA
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, let's talk later on. (It's only about a variable name change throughout the package.)
<ximion> Laney: I asked around, apparently nobody supports separating .desktop files, binaries and metainfo and still have the result show up in a software center
<ximion> asked hughsie and he said he doesn't do that because it would complicate Fedora's metadata generator and massively hurt performance
<ximion> so, while "the others do it" is not an argument, it is an interesting data point on whether we should fix packages or adjust the generator
<Laney> hey ximion
<Laney> I don't really mind if someone is going to fix the packages :)
<seb128> Laney, :p
<ximion> Laney: :D
<ogra_> just use snappy, it makes everything so much easier (ask Sweet5hark1 *g* )
<ximion> well, not showing up in the SCs seems to be a strong incentive for people to do the work ^^
<seb128> Laney, ximion, do we have datas on the number of packages we are speaking about?
<Laney> nope
<seb128> ogra_, people hosting those are going to like having so much space used and no data shared between archs ;-)
<ximion> seb128: not yet, that's one of the things we need to do, but I would be very surprised if it's more than 20 packages
<ogra_> seb128, diskspace is cheap :P
<ogra_> (somewhere)
<Laney> ximion: it does need to become an error though at least
<Laney> then we get to re-process everything, woohoo
<seb128> ximion, we have at least 3 in the default installations that I hit this week, I wouldn't be surprised if it's not trivial
<ximion> Laney: jup, meaning we need to read the Exec line in the .desktop file and check if the binary is there - if not, emit an error-type tag stating that
<seb128> debian likes to split things in common
<ximion> seb128: yes, and -common does make sense, but separating the .desktop file and relying on TryExec is IMHO a really bad practice (while technically possible, though) - separating the metainfo file from the .desktop file is also evil (since that one should be in the same pkg that gets installed to satisfy the component)
<seb128> ximion, right, I'm not arguing against that, just saying that it was not documented and quite some maintainers put the desktop in -common since it's arch independant
<seb128> ogra_, you should host a business is server storage ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, now that you say that ...
<andyrock> hey all
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> hey andyrock
<seb128> ok, enough poking at nautilus, it's nice outside and I need to move a bit
<ximion> seb128: at least for .desktop files without TryExec, that's a definitive error - I need to check if lintian tests for that already
<seb128> going for some exercice, bbiab
<seb128> ximion, right
<seb128> bbl
<ximion> for everything else, this change would need to be communicated properly
<ximion> integrating AppStream's issue hints with Debian's PTS would be ideal (nobody is working on that yet, though)
<Laney> we are also trying to release with this in a short number of weeks :)
<ximion> Laney: the previous app-install-data generator also didn't do all that stuff...
<ximion> so I wonder how that worked before :P
<ximion> or maybe it was just run on a complete Contents file once
<ximion> or someone did manually fix things up
<Laney> laney@nightingale> head -2 menu-data/evince-common:evince.desktop                                                                                                ~/temp/app-install-data-ubuntu-15.10
<Laney> [Desktop Entry]
<Laney> X-AppInstall-Package=evince
<ximion> interesting...
<Laney> don't know where the code is for this though
<ximion> Laney: somewhere at Debian's Git, I read it ages ago...
<ximion> it operated on the Contents file though
<ximion> could send you a link when I'm home, I think I bookmarked it
<Laney> nod
<Laney> this particular problem has to use Contents
<ximion> Laney: btw, you definitely want to switch to the new appstream-generator for later Ubuntu releases when it's done - it massively outperforms the Python thing
<ximion> it uses libarchive to extract the .deb files and does some useful caching, and it time it's twice as fast compared to the Python code (but it doesn't do icon processing or screenshot downloading yet)
<ximion> downside will be that installing it will be harder (C and D code needs to be compiled...)
<ximion> another thing that increases performance is that we can use LMDB in a threaded environment (as opposed to a multiprocess-environment in Python), so we only need to open the cache once
<ximion> makes quite a difference ^^
<Laney> ximion: you know you could avoid Contents by building that yourself
<Laney> just an idea ;-)
<ximion> Laney: I was thinking about that ^^
<ximion> would help Ubuntu, since in Debian the contents file is up-to-data, usually
<ximion> but would also not be bad for Debian, since it would *guarantee* that Contents and package-content match
<ximion> (something which we just have to assume at time...)
<Laney> ximion: yeah
<ximion> Laney: Python just wasn't the ideal choice ^^ - not sure if D is (yet), but I got stuck after trying it - parallelization works really well :)
<ximion> big work item will be implementing a proper YAML writer in C
<ximion> libyaml is
<ximion> not very nice ^^
<ximion> (outputting XML already works)
<Laney> python is nice for having lots of libraries already available
<ximion> that indeed! And handling YAML data is much more natural in Python
<ximion> it's also easy to learn or people are already familiar with it, and you can just write the logic and don't need to care much about memory safety (as in C)
<ximion> but multiprocessing with Python turned out to be really bad, I understand now why the dak developers are always cursing it
<ximion> Laney: btw, sorry for not being very active the past weeks - too much work
<ximion> (I am now replying from work, waiting for some computation to finish...)
<Laney> ximion: no worries, I think I only have one PR outstanding atm
<ximion> the read-canonical-gettext-files-for-desktops thing
<ximion> *desktop-files
<Laney> ah yeah sorry 2 then
<Laney> absolute paths one too
<Laney> but I need to fix that if you say that looking in Contents first is good enough to get it merged
<ximion> Laney: for absolute paths: first check if the file has an extension we support (there's a function for that), if we don't do that already. Then check the .contents file
<ximion> that's the uncontroversial part
<ximion> I'm not yet sure about the "check dependencies explicitly as well" approach
<Laney> It's needed to avoid breaking for any new split
<Laney> but probably won't be used that much after the contents check
<Laney> oh wow, appstream.ubuntu.com is down because of a kernel panic
<Laney> [1642642.764107] Buffer I/O error on device vdc, logical block 7
<Laney> [1642642.765654] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000008
<ximion> oO
<ximion> what did it do to trigger that?
<Laney> who knows
<Laney> all is never well The Cloud
<Laney> in^
<Laney> it is back
<ximion> the cloud is the "even if things fail, if you have a lot of them failure doesn't matter much and isn't worth time to investigate because some instance will always keep running when one breaks down" approach
<Laney> here it is have some commands to make VMs on demand but sometimes those VMs will break mysteriously
<ximion> usually I would blame btrfs or OverlayFS and be right with it 60% of the time :P
<desrt> attente, larsu: https://wiki.gnome.org/Hackfests/GTK2016
<attente> "Threat to global stability" ¬_¬
<desrt> :D
<larsu> desrt: I don't think I'll come :/
<desrt> aw :(
<davmor2> cyphermox, willcooke: we still have slightly MASSIVE issues with upgrades, I'm currently looking at a black screen on my laptop that does nothing.
<ogra_> "slightly MASSIVE" heh
<ogra_> davmor2, stop using the black on black theme !
<davmor2> ogra_: if only it were that
<davmor2> The fact I can't get a tty is the thing I'm finding most concerning
<ogra_> wiggle the cable
<ogra_> :P
<davmor2> cyphermox, willcooke: the nice thing now though is at least I know it's not just a kvm thing so can enjoy testing this from there again :)
<willcooke> davmor2, ha
<davmor2> flocculant: ^ just a heads up that upgrades are a bit fixed and a lot broken
<flocculant> davmor2: ha ha thanks :)
<willcooke> davmor2, so the initial problems are now fixed, but this is something new?
<cyphermox> well, the "True" distro still does not exist so that's at least one issue on upgrade using the CD
<davmor2> willcooke, cyphermox: or the original upgrade issue that I saw.  This basically gets so far through the install kicks you out of the session and leaves you in session with no display as in really no display
<cyphermox> davmor2: I haven't seen that yet
<davmor2> cyphermox: I see it on both kvm and hardware with uefi + secureboot I'm using -cpu host which is i7 on kvm and it is an i7 in the hardware too
<cyphermox> I don't know, I can only deal with one thing at a time
<cyphermox> for now I'm fixing the sources.list (or trying to, at leat)
<cyphermox> *least
<davmor2> cyphermox: being as I have no tty's I'm thinking enable open ssh and see if I can at least ssh into the kvm/laptop to get around that issue to atleast be able to run apport
<cyphermox> if you have to tty and stuff like that, I'd be very suspicious of systemd in general
<cyphermox> (that was me trying to shift the blame to pitti, yes) ;)
<davmor2> cyphermox, willcooke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1555237  -redir and install openssh-server to the rescue :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1555237 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04.4→ 16.04 dies midway taking out the session." [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> thanks davmor2
<willcooke> trying here in a vm
<Texou> hi
<Texou> hi didrocks
<alexarnaud> didrocks: hello! How when you installed a package to define relacatable profile ?
<cyphermox> davmor2: compiz crashes maybe? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/247279143/CurrentDmesg.txt.txt
<cyphermox> Texou: hey!
<Texou> hey cyphermox  :)
<willcooke> cyphermox, yeah, just seen that as well
<davmor2> cyphermox: that's what I said to willcooke but then why is there no tty
<willcooke> hikiko, looks like compiz is seg faulting in the upgrade ^
<willcooke> Trevinho, ^
<willcooke>   726.661272] compiz[1908]: segfault at 18 ip 00007f8ba143d26e sp 00007ffddce03f70 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.4002.0 (deleted)[7f8ba13bc000+106000]
<cyphermox> well, if compiz explodes it will kill off the session, and then lightdm may want to try to restart
<didrocks> alexarnaud: well, you have the example in the compiz package itself with the Unity profile
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'm wondering if x goes and that in turn kills compiz which in turn takes out the system
<didrocks> (isn't what you are working from day one? :))
<cyphermox> davmor2: so, normally you'd be right it should get back to lightdm, which would be happy again, but it looks like it's crashing badly enough to try to get in failsafe-x, which also for some reason starts compiz?
<davmor2> I blame ogra_ snappy should of fixed this :D
<cyphermox> at least that's my reading of dmesg there
<ogra_> davmor2, except that these desktoppers are lazy and havent ported their desktop to snappy yet ... not my fault at all !
<willcooke> :p
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: could be
<davmor2> ogra_: hey don't try squirming out if it, I put the blame squarely on your shoulders :P
<Trevinho> Oh, crash? What, when, why?
<davmor2> Trevinho: upgrade from 14.04.4 + updates to 16.04
<Trevinho> davmor2: mh, nice one...
<Trevinho> davmor2: do you have any stacktrace for that?
<willcooke> it might be a red herring Trevinho
<davmor2> Trevinho: no crash as such whole system is taken out bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1555237
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1555237 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04.4→ 16.04 dies midway taking out the session." [Critical,New]
<Trevinho> Well, I guess that still compiz crashes for some reason, thus the rest stops... And isn't anything on /var/crash about that?
<willcooke> davmor2, are you upgrading from the UK mirrors or the main ones?
<davmor2> willcooke: I assume uk as that is default
<Trevinho> seb128: can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gtk/unity-maximized-headerbar-buttons-hide/+merge/288552 ?
<seb128> Trevinho, did we decide to go for an unity/ubuntu hack rather than a gtksetting?
<Trevinho> seb128: well, that's what we said yesteday (go for the easiest way,as it would cause changing the u-s-d as well), no?
<seb128> attente, unsure how busy you are on g-s bugs but I can't figure out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1554164 , it looks like it should be simple but I don't understand where it's wrong, maybe you could have a look?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554164 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Invalid read in get_changelog()" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Trevinho, you discussed it with desrt, I didn't follow too closely sorry
<seb128> but that wfm
<attente> seb128: sure
<seb128> attente, thanks
<attente> seb128: how did you produce that?
<Trevinho> seb128: based on that I'd also rework the message-dialog-restore-traditional-look-on-unity.patch to use the new atom instead of XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ? (desrt didn't like that)
<seb128> attente, have an update available
<seb128> or some updates
<seb128> Trevinho, wfm
<desrt> Trevinho: that is more tricky
<Trevinho> seb128: actually, we can't since... it's on _init...
<seb128> attente, install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/0.158/+build/9296660/+files/language-selector-common_0.158_all.deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/0.158/+build/9296660/+files/language-selector-gnome_0.158_all.deb
<seb128> attente, if you are uptodate
<Trevinho> so, we can safely keep in that way
<attente> seb128: you did that via the --localfilename option?
<desrt> Trevinho: some deep detail in gtk implementation like how dropshadows are handled is a bit different than issues of higher level UI layout
<desrt> Trevinho: i'd leave it alone, ya
<seb128> attente, no, I just start gnome-software, it fetches updates available and their changelogs
<Trevinho> ok
<attente> seb128: you installed those packages on an up-to-date system, launched g-s then switched to the Updates tab and clicked the refresh button? can't seem to reproduce with that sequence of steps :(
<seb128> attente, no
<seb128> attente, my system is not update
<seb128> but those invalid reads seem to happen when get_changelog is called
<seb128> I guess for that to happen you need updates to be available with changelog fetching to be done
<seb128> I was suggesting one way to create that situation
<seb128> unsure what code you are using though?
<seb128> robert did some changes in https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-software/log/?h=wip/rancell/apt
<seb128> if you are on trunk you might want to change
<seb128> 	uri = g_strdup_printf ("http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/binary/%s/%s/%s/changelog", source_prefix, source, update_version);
<attente> seb128: you're running from robert's branch or the distro packaged version?
<seb128> to have s/source/binary_source/
<seb128> attente, doesn't matter
<seb128> well I'm on robert's trunk version atm
<seb128> and current_version is garbage if I tried to print it in get_changelog
<seb128> so I guess the issue is not fixed
<seb128> attente, if it's not easy to trigger for it forget about it, or wait a bit for xenial updates to be available
<GunnarHj> seb128: Do you have time to take a look at the u-c-c change I mentioned? Asking you because you added the problematic line:
<GunnarHj> g_setenv ("XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP", "Unity", TRUE);
<GunnarHj> The issue I ran into is that language-selector-gnome uses XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP to control the behavior (wrt im-config configuration) depending on the desktop, and when language-selector-gnome is started from u-c-c in GNOME Flashback, it does the wrong thing.
<seb128> GunnarHj, sorry, day was crazy ... did I add that line?
<seb128> what's the issue with that?
<GunnarHj> seb128: I think so. (According to the changelog.)
<GunnarHj> seb128: It hijacks the XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP variable for u-c-c internal purposes.
<seb128> well, u-c-c is an unity thing
<seb128> don't use it if you don't have an unity type session
<GunnarHj> seb128: Well, currently it's used by GNOME Flashback.
<GunnarHj> seb128: The think is that we don't want the same behavior on GNOME Flashback as in Unity.
<seb128> why not?
<GunnarHj> seb128: It's a little complicated. Actually a workaround, so the ibus variables are not set for users who don't need them.
<attente> seb128: yeah, the xenial version is quite a bit different from the apt branch, and looking at robert's changes, it's possible that it'll be fixed once he does another upload
<GunnarHj> seb128: Changing the variable name to something else solves the problem.
<hikiko> willcooke, i was at the pool, i ll test this when i go home
<seb128> attente, well, if I apply that on top of trunk http://paste.ubuntu.com/15336283/
<hikiko> (the segfault)
<willcooke> hikiko, thx.  Not sure what's going on there yet.  Still upgrading my VM to see if I can get any more idea
<seb128> attente, I get e.g
<seb128> version: X�«�«0
<seb128> version: 0.157
<willcooke> hikiko, might be a symptom rather than a cause
<seb128> attente, sometimes it's fine, but it still gets corrupted
<seb128> attente, the first chunk is a hack to not be disturbed by info about all other things I didn't have updated
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't have a good answer/idea aobut your issues, it feels like the problem described in the changelog when the line was added would still apply today if we reverted the change
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm not suggesting we revert the change, actually. XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP seems to used within unity to control things like if it shall provide links to Ubuntu docs or GNOME docs. My suggestion is to keep the hardcoded "Unity", but use another variable name for the purpose (throughout the whole u-c-c).
<seb128> attente, it might be that the issue is with re-entrance and that this function needs to be called several time in // so requires more updates to be available to hit the bug
<seb128> GunnarHj, you have a patch to do that?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes. https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/ubuntu/im-config-gnome/+packages
<seb128> GunnarHj, that change feels wrong
<seb128> XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is a standard thing
<seb128> GunnarHj, I guess you could try to summarize the issue on an email to the desktop list and see if you get any traction there
<attente> seb128: yeah... tbh i'm really not sure. if you can reproduce it reliably, can you at least figure out which string is being invalidly accessed by trying each one in the g_strdup_printf invidiually?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Is it standard to change it within a application to something else but the originally set value? Why is XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP the right variable to use for controlling the u-c-c behavior internally?
<attente> it seems like source and binary_source should be safe because of the guard, but maybe there's some other weird threading issues happening here
<seb128> attente, in the current trunk code current_version has the issue for sure
<mdeslaur> seb128: fyi, I'm stealing your graphite2 merge
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks
<seb128> mdeslaur, is there a security fix in there?
<mdeslaur> yeah, 1.3.6 fixes a zillion cves
<seb128> GunnarHj, XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is what tells you in what desktop you are, so it's what we query to check if we are in unity and have unity specific behaviour, it's done in gedit/nautilus/etc as well
<seb128> mdeslaur, good!
<attente> seb128: but current_version isn't used in the g_strdup_printf() call
<attente> or did you mean update_version?
<seb128> attente, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15336283/
<seb128> attente, the valgrind might not be matching what I describe
<seb128> I took it on xenial some days ago
<seb128> attente, that diff prints a corrupted "version" with trunk
<GunnarHj> seb128: Right, and when I'm in GNOME Flashback, the original XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is "GNOME-Flashback:Unity", but an app (in this case language-selector-gnome), which is started from u-c-c, is told that it is on "Unity" only.
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, as said I don't have a good reply to that
<seb128> I understand the issue but I don't know how to fix it
<muktupavels> seb128, GunnarHj: how about checking current value of XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP before changing it? Change it only if does not include GNOME-Flashback?
<seb128> muktupavels, GunnarHj, I guess we could read the value and add Unity to the list if it's not there
<seb128> muktupavels, good thinking :-)
<GunnarHj> muktupavels, seb128: Sure, that would serve the same purpose from my POV.
<GunnarHj> muktupavels, seb128: Before I go back to the drawing board, would that be an acceptable change?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I think so
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, then I'll make a new patch based on that. Hopefully you don't change your mind later. ;)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> well, the patch should be trivial if you change the "set XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP to unity" to be "get the variable, add unity if it's not in the list"
<seb128> and that should get your case to work as well right?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes, that's my understanding.
<seb128> great
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks for working on that!
<muktupavels> why it is needed in first place? Maybe it can be as simple as checking if that variable is set and if not then set it to Unity?
<seb128> that might work as well
<seb128> the changelog mention the env ubiquity
<seb128> unsure if XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is set there and to what
<seb128> but I guess it's not
<muktupavels> how is ubiquity started? maybe correct thing is to make sure that it is set for that session? Setting it from ucc feels like workaround/hack...
<GunnarHj> muktupavels, seb128: But to be safe, it's just as simple to check if the variable includes "GNOME-Flashback", and if not set it to "Unity".
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: Agree that it feels like a workaround in the first place. Just trying to solve a tiny problem. ;)
<willcooke> davmor2, new wheeze.  Potentially related.... started upgrade, came back to it a few times to see how it was getting on.  This time I can't unlock the lockscreen to see whats going on
<willcooke> enter password, black screen, then back to the lock screen again
 * flocculant shall carry on studiously ignoring upgrades then :p
<willcooke> :)
<davmor2> willcooke: yeap same kinda thing
<davmor2> willcooke: infact I think that is the exact symptoms I had before the init-mod-utils bug
<davmor2> willcooke: it's good fun though right :)
<willcooke> ohhh yes
<willcooke> fun
<davmor2> willcooke: is that shuggin fashin shuggin fashin dick dastardly I hear muttering under your breath?
<willcooke> :D:D
<willcooke> davmor2, is this normal:
<willcooke> Configuring libssl1.0.0:amd64
<willcooke> blah blah blah
<willcooke> ou can choose this option to avoid being prompted;
<willcooke> instead, all necessary restarts will be done for you
<willcooke> automatically so you can avoid being asked questions on each
<willcooke> library upgrade.
<willcooke> Restart services during package upgrades without asking?
<willcooke> .
<willcooke> Basically I had to expand the terminal section and say "y"
<willcooke> Not that out of the ordinary, but I don't think I've had to type anything in to that terminal to complete an upgrade befor
<willcooke> e
<davmor2> willcooke: I thought it was meant to throw up a popup for those kind of requests
<willcooke> humm
<davmor2> willcooke: it at least does for things like config changes
<GunnarHj> seb128: Still there?
<seb128> GunnarHj, not really but around the computer, just ask I might reply if it's easy
<willcooke> ahhh
<willcooke> davmor2,
<willcooke> from your apttermlog.txt
<willcooke> you got as far as the prompt I was talking about up there ^^^^
<willcooke> and that's why yours stopped
<willcooke> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/247279149/VarLogDistupgradeApttermlog.txt
<willcooke> have a look there ^
<willcooke> but....
<willcooke> I got past that
<willcooke> and mine stopped here:
<willcooke> Setting up bash-completion (1:2.1-4.2ubuntu1) ...
<willcooke> Setting up liblocale-gettext-perl (1.07-1build1) ...
<willcooke> and at some point before that, not much before that mind, my shell stopped working
<willcooke> cyphermox, fyi ^
<willcooke> I will comment on the bug
<davmor2> willcooke: I'm actually beginning to wonder if it isn't the code that is meant to block the system sleeping that is causing it
<davmor2> willcooke: hence me hitting it one place and you another
<willcooke> I think that if you'd answered yes to that you would have carried on to where I got to
<davmor2> willcooke: for the question you should get a debconf popup like this https://zxtech.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/debconf-on-sara_066.png
<GunnarHj> seb128: Well, I jumped at conclusions. Not changing it in case of "GNOME-Flashback" would solve my problem, but also create a new bigger one: The original g-c-c code would be applied wherever the XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP value is tested against "Unity". So I'm back at my original idea with using some other variable name. (An alternative, if you for some reason don't want that, is to test XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP both against "Unity" and "
<GunnarHj> GNOME-Flashback:Unity" all over the place. But that would be more code...
<davmor2> willcooke: definitely not a happy place to be though right
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, 'The original g-c-c code would be applied wherever the XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP value is tested against "Unity".' - why/how that is problem?
<davmor2> willcooke: I think if you reboot you are able to access tty but still get no gui too
<willcooke> rebooting now
<willcooke> it's dead Jim
<willcooke> ah, there we go
<willcooke> oh wow
<willcooke> now it really is dead
<willcooke> yay
<davmor2> willcooke: and that is why I marked it critical
<willcooke> kernel panic
<davmor2> willcooke: oh I never had that
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: The original g-c-c options are simply different, and probably not what the GNOME Flashback people want.
<davmor2> willcooke: but either way really not a happy place
<willcooke> davmor2, my guess is that if you could have answered Y to that prompt, you'd now have a kernel panic
<davmor2> willcooke: possibly
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: They are probably just a leftover from the time when u-c-c was forked from g-c-c.
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, gcc? or did you mean ucc?
<davmor2> willcooke: oh and to add no pressure final beta is when most people upgrade right
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: I think I wrote what I meant...
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: u-c-c is a fork from g-c-c.
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: u-c-c includes quite some code which is not actually used.
<muktupavels> Can you give link that is applied but should not?
<cyphermox> willcooke: what did you mean by your shell stopped working?
<cyphermox> ugh, made bad coffee somehow, brb
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: Most it is about reference to applicable docs: Ubuntu help or GNOME help. This file includes a few such spots, where XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is tested against (the hardcoded) string "Unity": http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/unity-control-center/wily/view/head:/shell/control-center.c
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, that must be fixed... Add ucc to affects in this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1554878
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1554878 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "fix up usage of XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> cyphermox, U7 session just locked up.  First of all the upgrader window went grey and unresponsive but I was still seeing new log entries via ssh
<willcooke> cyphermox, then the whole desktop stopped responding.  SSH was still alive.
<willcooke> cyphermox, then I ctrl-c'd out of the log and sudo reboot
<willcooke> and then the whole thing just locked up.
<willcooke> and now it is dead.
<willcooke> :(
<willcooke> Attached my log here:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1555237
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1555237 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04.4→ 16.04 dies midway taking out the session." [Critical,New]
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: Well, one option is to keep using XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP, and thus add u-c-c to that bug. Another option is to use some other variable name for the purpose, as I first suggested. (But seb128 didn't like that...)
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, while I dont know original reason why that was added, it looks like it was added for cases when it was not set at all. So right thing might be to set it to Unity when XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is NULL or fix ubiquity scripts to export XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity.
<willcooke> morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: But that wouldn't help, considering how the variable is queried at a lot of places.
<sarnold> willcooke: btw, if you inteded to attach logs on the kernel panic, they don't appear to have made it to the bug
<willcooke> sarnold, it's in a VM, can I get logs out of it?  Dont know how
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, g_strcmp0 (XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP, Some Desktop) is incorrect and must be fixed in all known places.
<sarnold> willcooke: depends upon how dead it is, I guess .. perhaps a different kernel via grub, or init=/bin/sh or something similar if it's only partially dead..
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, first thing is to make sure that this variable is not changed. If session was started with GNOME-Flashback:Unity then it should not change.
<sarnold> willcooke: if it's too dead for that, then perhaps some qemu-img messing around to try to gte to the files directly. (assuming it even logged its own death, that's getting harder and harder to capture..)
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, if (g_getenv("XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP") == NULL) g_setenv ("XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP", "Unity", TRUE); should be correct patch/fix even if it does not directly fix problem.
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: Should we split on ":" all over the place, to be able to test against "Unity", or what?
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, that would be right thing.
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: Or using strncmp()
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: (last 5 characters)
<willcooke> sarnold, cheers.  Managed to get in to a desktop with an old kernel, no networking though (yet)
<sarnold> willcooke: heh, at least it's a start..
<willcooke> :)
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, it could be also set to - GNOME-Flashback:Unity:My-Desktop...
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: Do you mean according to the new spec?
<davmor2> willcooke: fire up the live cd that should give you access to the logs if all else fails
<willcooke> I've got logged in, but no logs
<davmor2> willcooke: sigh
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, yes!?
<davmor2> willcooke: it's too late to care anymore I'm calling it a night and I'll see what I can get tomorrow on hardware with a really ethernet port and stuff :)
<willcooke> ditto I think
<davmor2> -ly
<willcooke> cheers davmor2
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=763364
<ubot5> Gnome bug 763364 in general "add an api to query XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" [Normal,New]
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, if such API would be added then it would be as simple as if (g_in_desktop("Unity")) or if (g_in_desktop("Unity") && !g_in_desktop("GNOME-Flashback"))
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: Basically I understand what you are saying. However, in the case of u-c-c changing it like that all over would be quite some extra code for no sensible reason. I can't think of a situation when some desktop would like to use u-c-c and not refer to Ubuntu help. So I keep thinking that the root issue in case of u-c-c is that XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is used unnecessarily. Hmm.. Maybe robert_ancell can show some light on it
<GunnarHj> ...
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Hi Robert!
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, hi
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Do you know why the XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is used in u-c-c to choose the code for references to Ubuntu help rather than GNOME help etc.?
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, we treat Unity as the exception (checked via XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP) and revert to upstream behaviour in all other cases
<robert_ancell> Seems the fairest for upstream
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, whell ucc is for unity so it might make sense to remove checks and assume that it is run on Unity desktop...
<robert_ancell> muktupavels, that API would be super helpful
<robert_ancell> muktupavels, actually, good point. It is *only* for Unity, so it doesn't really need to check
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: But is u-c-c actually used on other desktops?
<robert_ancell> perhaps that is a hangover from the split from g-c-c?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: That's my theory too.
<muktupavels> robert_ancell, then drop comment in that bug? looks like glib developers is not quite interested in adding such API.
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, it might be, but they would be derivatives would be Ubuntu based and so the Ubuntu docs are the most appropriate
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Right. GNOME Flashback is one such example, and that's why I'm here bothering a lot of people. ;)
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: The problem is that u-c-c currently *sets* XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP to "Unity", which in case of GNOME Flashback results in an incorrect variable value. My idea, for a simple change to solve the conflict, is to just use some other variable name instead of XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP.
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, some other variable will not work. You need Unity to get panels loaded...
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: I mean changing the variable name all over u-c-c. As I suggested at ttps://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/ubuntu/im-config-gnome/+packages
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, u-c-c sets XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Yes, unfortunately.
<robert_ancell> it should only be set by LightDM...
<willcooke> night all
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, is there a bug for that?
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, does ucc has custom code that reads desktop files? or do you plan to patch glib? panels have desktop files that have ShowOnlyIn=Unity (most likely, did not check). So you can change watever you want - panels will not get loaded...
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: No bug yet...
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, 'cause that's wrong and should  be fixed
<muktupavels> robert_ancell, is ubiquity started by lightdm?
<robert_ancell> muktupavels, I'm not sure
<muktupavels> if I understand corecly then it was added because ucc was not loading panels there...
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: Not sure what you mean now. XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is set to its proper value elsewhere, so I don't see what the problem with the .desktops files would be.
<robert_ancell> muktupavels, in other desktops other than Unity?
<muktupavels> robert_ancell, seb128 probably can explain better. I think that ubiquity does not set XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP at all, but it should set it to Unity.
<muktupavels> So when ucc is used in ubiquity panels are not loaded because they include OnlySHowIn=Unity
<muktupavels> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/unity-control-center/wily/view/head:/panels/appearance/unity-appearance-panel.desktop.in.in
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, check .desktop files for ucc panels. They are only shown if desktop is Unity. Missing XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP means that no panel will be loaded.
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: Right, *missing* value would result in that, I forgot about the assumed ubiquity issue... Sorry.
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: Hmm.. I have an idea: 1. Set XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP to "Unity" if empty. 2. Introduce a new boolean environment variable IS_UNITY which for now can be used for the tests all over the place.
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: (I mean that u-c-c should set that variable for internal use only.)
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, ucc should not set it at all... but setting it only if empty/not set should be better then setting it always. I would not use env, introduce function to check it and use it.
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: The purpose with such a boolean variable would be to split on ":" once, instead of doing it in 25 or so places in the source code.
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: Aha, you said function *instead of* an env. variable. Got it.
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15337448/
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: Right, something like that.
<muktupavels> GunnarHj, if it will be used only to check for Unity then result probably could be stored in static so next time it is called it already returns previous result.
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: But there are multiple files which need to use it...
<GunnarHj> muktupavels: I'll make an attempt. I'm not really a C coder, so it will be a 'challenge'. ;)
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj,  muktupavels, a load of those XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP checks in u-c-c are pointless - I've filed some MPs to remove them
<GunnarHj> Excellent, robert_ancell! That's what I thought. Where is that MP?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Never mind, I found them.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: I see that muktupavels added a u-c-c task to bug #1554878. Just for my understanding, before we go on and fix the remaining XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP tests: Is u-c-c at all in use on non-Unity desktops? Isn't it a Unity only fork from g-c-c? If it is, I suppose that the most logical measure would be to drop the "else" code snippets, and stop testing for XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP completely.
<ubot5> bug 1554878 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "fix up usage of XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554878
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-10
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, I'm not sure about other desktops, but when I looked into fixing the XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP usage it seemed that very few (if any) of them make sense anyway.
<robert_ancell> So if we fix those first we'll be able to see what remains.
<robert_ancell> I think the answer is if it is being used by other desktops it still makes sense to show all the options
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Of course, as long as we aren't sure that it won't be used by other desktops, it makes sense to keep the options. I suppose that it's a little late in the cycle to figure it out. I'll try this weekend to make an MP which fixes the tests so they handle cases like "GNOME-Flashback:Unity" properly. And also make sure that u-c-c does not override an existing XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP value, but only sets "Unity" as a fallba
<GunnarHj> ck if XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP is empty for some reason.
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, I think it's been set because some of the panels have OnlyShowIn=Unity. Which seems to me like they should just be fixed to either have a list of desktops or u-c-c should show them regardless of what desktop it is in.
<robert_ancell> I'm fixing GTK+ at the moment
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: If I understand it correctly, the panels will be shown in the case of OnlyShowIn=Unity as long as Unity is one of the elements in XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP's colon separated list. So in the example I mentioned (GNOME-Flashback:Unity) the panels should be shown. (But I haven't tested yet.) In that case, it's the remaining XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP tests within u-c-c which need to be modified (split on ":" etc.).
<robert_ancell> attente, ping?
<robert_ancell> attente, oh, now I get it. No problem.
<hikiko> hi
<didrocks> good morning
<andyrock> good morning
<darkxst> GunnarHj, late reply to your XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP comment, the desktop files are not an issue, yes OnlyShowIn=Unity works fine with GNOME-Flashback:Unity
<pitti> seb128: bonjour ! comment ça va?
<seb128> salut pitti, ça va bien et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: je vais mieux, merci
<seb128> super !
<pitti> seb128: gnome-desktop got removed in Debian; we still have one rdepends, banshee
<seb128> how did Debian fix that?
<pitti> https://tracker.debian.org/news/712556
<pitti> seb128: that's a newer upstream version, though
<seb128> right, i was going to say
<pitti> seb128: (doing process-removals today, and it's depressing..)
<pitti> seb128: so, do we want to merge and follow along? or keep that old stuff?
<seb128> (why? less to maintain is good no?)
<pitti> seb128: well, once you can *actually* remove packages, yes :) but I'm running into countless cases of "one rdepends left in Ubuntu which hasn't been merged/updated in ages"
<pitti> I did a few, but this is a ratsnest :)
<seb128> I've no idea about banshee, I never really used it and didn't look at it for years
<pitti> right, i. e. do we still actually want to keep it}
<pitti> ?
<seb128> if the new version is only in experimental there might be a reason
<seb128> I assume we do
<pitti> seb128: ah no, unstable has https://tracker.debian.org/news/712782
<seb128> having things in universe doesn't cost us much, we can as well keep it
<pitti> which also dropped the deps
<seb128> nice
<pitti> well, it's still growing tech debt
<seb128> let's just do that then
<pitti> Version: 2.9.0+really2.6.2-3ubuntu1
<seb128> it's not like universe was close from not have all sort of old unmaintained things
<pitti> so at some point we wanted to go back, but I don't have the details any more
<seb128> having*
<seb128> or had ever been
<pitti> at some point we had ubuntuone integration and all that, perhaps that's all obsolete
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> Downgrade to 2.6.1 -- 2.9.x is unstable and 3.0 won't arrive in time for
<pitti>     release
<pitti> (09 Feb 2014)
<seb128> if somebody wants to update it/clean patches they can go for it
<pitti> I suppose that's still true :)
<pitti> well, that's the thing -- nobody does it
<seb128> I wouldn't spend efforts on universe things
<seb128> right
<pitti> (and no, I've already touched too many KDE packges to pile up even more TIL)
<seb128> like for some other 10k packages in universe
<seb128> I would just ignore it
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> TheMuso, be with you in 5
<pitti> seb128: this all started with me cleaning up some wx2.8 stuff for removing gst 0.10; shouldn't have done this :)
<TheMuso> willcooke: No worries.
 * TheMuso waves to everybody else. :)
 * pitti waves back to TheMuso
<seb128> pitti, good man, trying to fight the universe ;-)
<Laney> morning!
<pitti> hey Laney
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<seb128> hey Laney
<pitti> seb128: do I look green and really musculous yet?
<darkxst> Hey Laney seb128 willcooke
<seb128> we need a sprint or UDS so I can tell you :p
<seb128> hey
<Laney> what's up?
<pitti> http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/vsbattles/images/8/88/AoU_Hulk_0004.png/revision/latest?cb=20150608160344 ← me running process-removals
<seb128> pitti, going to clean up libgnome gnome-vfs etc from the archive next, right? ;-)
 * seb128 hides
<pitti> seb128: the cleaning isn't the problem :)
<darkxst> enjoying the wet weather for a change ;)
<darkxst> good time to do a pilot shift when you can't physically leave the house ;)
<seb128> indeed!
<pitti> checking for Mono 2.0 GAC for Mono.Cairo.dll... not found
<pitti> configure: error: missing required Mono 2.0 assembly: Mono.Cairo.dll
<pitti> ^ awesome, banshee is FTBFS
<pitti> so at some point doko will haunt you anyway :)
<seb128> pitti, how did you manage to get a vivid upload to xenial?
<seb128> "xchat-indicator (0.3.11-0ubuntu7) vivid; urgency=medium"
<seb128> "  * Add hexchat-indicator."
<seb128> that's confusing
<pitti> wut?
<seb128> on xenial-changes
<pitti> ah sorry, part of cleaning up xchat, just noise
<willcooke> Trevinho, hikiko - Shadows vs CSD fixes....
<willcooke> So hikiko is close to landing a fix for shadows in Compiz which will fix it for all apps not just Gtk
<willcooke> hikiko, you think it will be finished today?
<willcooke> and how much work is there still to do on E Zoom?
<hikiko> I hope so willcooke
<hikiko> on ezoom I am blocked at an issue
<hikiko> transformation stack
<hikiko> I use compiz transformations with nux but there's something that doesn't work
<hikiko> if I fix tha
<hikiko> that
<hikiko> then it's like 2 days work
<hikiko> the trick there is to pass the compiz ezoom transformation to all the nux components
<hikiko> but for some reason some of them misbehave
<Trevinho> hikiko: as I said, if you can figure out that ezoom thing, it would be cool... As it helps in a11y. As for gtk apps I think we're all set now. Not the best fix, but it's good enough and we can then try to fix it better later (and in case SRU to xenial), but the one we've now to me is fine.
<hikiko> and I am looking for that "reason" :.
<hikiko> :/
<hikiko> well, the thing is that the proper fix is almost done and will work with all transparent windows
<hikiko> if qt decides to have transparency
<hikiko> that will work too
<hikiko> your hack is cool but works only with gtk
<hikiko> so, depends on how much we want to support everything
<hikiko> or just gtk
<Trevinho> yeah, but it's all we need for now... as transparent windows are in general something that should care about their shadows by design.
<Trevinho> I've seen a branch on compiz side, which is only gtk related, but we can't do that without changing the whole compiz geo system (which is something we can't do now)
<Trevinho> instead if you can extract alpha from windows and get its shape it would be cool, but still we can't apply that to all windows... Since we can't be sure that a window is already providing a shadow (and thus double-shadowing it). I think to cairo-dock for example
<hikiko> you mean that we don't need a general solution that supports all the windowxs?
<hikiko> what do you mean?
<hikiko> we have 1- rectangular windows (supported)
<hikiko> 2- shaped windows (supported)
<hikiko> 3- windows that are not shaped - not rectangular and have alpha (under construction)
<hikiko> how it comes and we double shadow them?
<Trevinho> Yeah, 3 is fine, but as I said if you try apps like cair-dock, or many other alpha windows around, they already provide their own shadow. Since being alpha is a contract with compositor that says: "I'm caring about my own shadows". So, for gtk ones or anyone supporting us, we can say "Ok, I'm alpha, but I still want your shadows". we unfortunately can't
<Trevinho> apply that to any window, without risking regressions
<Trevinho> Anyway, if you can get 3 on is nice, but I think we can now delay that compared to ezoom.
<hikiko> 1 day? :p
<Trevinho> If you have some code I can look at, I might help anwyay
<Trevinho> ok
<willcooke> ok, hard dead line is midday UTC tomorrow.  If it's not done, then work stops there and we move to E Zoom.  How's that sound hikiko, Trevinho?
<hikiko> fine for me
<Trevinho> k
<willcooke> the clock is ticking . . . . . .
<willcooke> ;)
<willcooke> good luck!
<muktupavels> hikiko, https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/compiz/add-gtk-frame-extents-to-net-supported/+merge/257303
<Trevinho> muktupavels: we can't have that without proper geometry rework... And it's too tricky to get it done with few lines unforunately
<Trevinho> anyway....
<hikiko> lol https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.black-dots-fix
 * Trevinho drives back to Florence
<hikiko> ok he did it first I approve it in a sec
<Trevinho> hikiko: no, please...
<hikiko> why not?
<hikiko> it doesn't seem to damage anything else?
<Trevinho> hikiko: enabling that, changes the way gtk exposes their area. And it creates a bigger input area which breaks things for us
<Trevinho> https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/compiz/add-gtk-frame-extents-to-net-supported/+merge/257303/comments/680812
<muktupavels> Trevinho, I posted link because hikiko branch had same fix and it had some comments...
<Trevinho> yeah, hikiko see the comments
<hikiko> sec
<Trevinho> so without fixing the compiz geometry we can't land that.
<Trevinho> and removing these borders from compiz geo seems to be harder than expected. I spent more than a week on that, but it's problematic
<hikiko> I know what you mean
<hikiko> that the pixmap
<hikiko> has some space for decorations around
<hikiko> well we can just clip the image to remove it isn't it?
<Trevinho> hikiko: yeah, but I failed in doing that
<Trevinho> anyway, for removing the black dotsit's not a problem patching gtk and using a rgba surface in unity, so, we can live without that change
 * Trevinho has to go
<muktupavels> Trevinho, hikiko: does not gtk+ add bigger input area only when window-frame has margin != 0 and/or box-shadow != none. If Ambiance does not add that css then should not be problem.
<hikiko> I was going to clip the pixmap on unity anyway because I need that for the shadows
<hikiko> +1 muktupavels
<hikiko> I think so, I'll test that
<bregma> willcooke, did you get that ask from the ubuntu-docs team about desktop change notes for 16.04?
<willcooke> bregma, I didn't, but strangely enough I sent an email out about 10 mins ago to start gathering release notes
<willcooke> davmor2, cyphermox - do you know - are we supposed to inhibit the screensave during a dist-upgrade?
<willcooke> davmor2, I forgot to disable the screensaver, and not I'm stuck at the prompt again.  Sigh.  Start again.
<willcooke> *now
<davmor2> willcooke: there was mention of it I think in one of the logs
<willcooke> bregma, oh, maybe I misunderstood the question?
<bregma> willcooke, sound like you're on it, just crossing the task off my list
<willcooke> bregma, oki cool.  Very strange timing though, like I thought of it minutes before you mentioned it.  Maybe be have a physic link?
<willcooke> what's that?  Take a hammer from the shed?
<davmor2> willcooke: 2016-03-10 11:46:23,912 DEBUG Removing 'xscreensaver' (ubuntu-desktop PostUpgradeRemove rule) I'd say that was a pretty brutal way to ensure that the screensaver didn't kick in :)
<willcooke> nah, that wont stop it running though
<willcooke> there is a "nice" way to inhibit it
<willcooke> but perhaps we shouldnt have to
<cyphermox> willcooke: screensaver or not should not make a difference in the upgrade, things shouldn't crash as a result of the upgrade.
<willcooke> cyphermox, oki
<willcooke> trying again with screensaver etc turned off
<willcooke> just to see if I can find the exact moment it dies
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> I wonder if this is why we're not getting GUI prompts davmor2
<willcooke> Something about debconf needs a screen at least 13 lines high, blah blah, falling back to readline
<willcooke> I'm running the install on a vbox
<willcooke> with a poor resolution
<willcooke> that might explain that issue anyway.
<cyphermox> willcooke: readline should be "sufficient" and the prompts would then show in the attached terminal window
<willcooke> cyphermox, yeah, thats what happens
<cyphermox> I mean, I see that the install on davmor's machine i stuck waiting for input for ssl, but I don't think that's the issue -- the no X is more of a problem
<cyphermox> that said, I'm logged on SSH on dave's machine, and I'll try to debug compiz live maybe?
<cyphermox> did we have a crash dump for it yet?
<willcooke> dont think so
<willcooke> okay
<willcooke> the point at which the upgrader UI crashes is about here...
<willcooke> Preparing to unpack .../xfonts-base_1%3a1.0.4+nmu1_all.deb ...
<willcooke> Unpacking xfonts-base (1:1.0.4+nmu1) over (1:1.0.3) ...
<willcooke> Preparing to unpack .../xfonts-scalable_1%3a1.0.3-1.1_all.deb ...
<willcooke> Unpacking xfonts-scalable (1:1.0.3-1.1) over (1:1.0.3-1) ...
<willcooke> Preparing to unpack .../xinit_1.3.4-3_amd64.deb ...
<willcooke> Unpacking xinit (1.3.4-3) over (1.3.2-1) ...
<willcooke> Preparing to unpack .../xinput_1.6.2-1_amd64.deb ...
<willcooke> and then the upgrade seems to stop here:
<willcooke> Setting up python-debtagshw (2.0.1ubuntu6) ...
<willcooke> Setting up ureadahead (0.100.0-19) ...
<willcooke> Setting up perl-modules-5.22 (5.22.1-8) ...
<willcooke> and it kicked me out of one of my SSH sessions
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> that was using the graphical release-upgrader?
<willcooke> that was using "update-manager -d"
<cyphermox> (ie. not do-release-upgrade -d in a terminal)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I probably wouldn't make a difference, but just in case
<willcooke> so I had top running in another ssh session
<willcooke> and it kicked me out of that session at about  15:05:58
<willcooke> I still have one ssh session open some hout
<willcooke> how
<willcooke> and in syslog
<willcooke> Mar 10 15:05:22 test14to16 ModemManager[28639]: <info>  Couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0': not supported by any plugin
<willcooke> Mar 10 15:05:57 test14to16 dbus[394]: [system] Reloaded configuration
<willcooke> Mar 10 15:06:00 test14to16 dbus[394]: message repeated 2 times: [ [system] Reloaded configuration]
<willcooke> Mar 10 15:06:00 test14to16 dbus[394]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UDisks2' (using servicehelper)
<willcooke> Mar 10 15:06:00 test14to16 udisksd[29495]: udisks daemon version 2.1.7 starting
<willcooke> Mar 10 15:06:00 test14to16 dbus[394]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1' (using servicehelper)
<willcooke> Mar 10 15:06:00 test14to16 polkitd[29500]: started daemon version 0.105 using authority implementation `local' version `0.105'
<willcooke> oh, and I had disabled the lock and the screensaver before running this upgrade
<willcooke> last thing in dpkg.log:
<willcooke> 2016-03-10 15:06:26 status installed libgtkmm-3.0-1v5:amd64 3.18.0-1
<willcooke> ummmm
<willcooke> I wonder
<willcooke> apt.log:
<willcooke> MarkDelete python3.4 [ amd64 ] < 3.4.3-1ubuntu1~14.04.3 > ( python ) FU=0
<cyphermox> willcooke: gtkmm is not typically something that would break everything
<willcooke> I wonder if the installer has removed python from underneath the installer?
<cyphermox> though a GLib / Gtk upgrade at the wrong time might cause crashes
<cyphermox> willcooke: I thought all of X crashed?
<willcooke> oh, right yeah
<willcooke> yeah my X session is dead now
<willcooke> nothing in /var/crash
<willcooke> xorg log:
<willcooke> [  6323.283] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: Invalid argument
<willcooke> [  6323.297] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: Invalid argument
<willcooke> restarted lightdm
<willcooke> init: Error while reading from descriptor: Bad file descriptor
<willcooke> instead of a greeter
<GunnarHj> darkxst: Thanks for confirming about multidesktop XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP values and .desktop files.
<davmor2> willcooke, cyphermox: I think it just hates us :'(
<willcooke> :((
<davmor2> oh Laney looks like you might actually be able to detach the hdmi lead from the xps now without kernel panicking the system \o/ I don't want to try it again incase it was pure fluke :D
<Laney> davmor2: :-o
<attente> Laney: hey, is there some way to ask someone (aptdaemon/packagekit) over dbus to do an apt update? i tried org.debian.apt.RefreshCache but that didn't populate /var/lib/app-info/
<Laney> attente: I'm not sure, I would ask juliank in #ubuntu-devel - he's more likely to know
<attente> ok, thanks
<Laney> maybe that function does it in some different way that doesn't run the Post-Update-Success hook
<attente> Laney: it's hard to tell what that function does at all. it seems to do nothing afaict
<Laney> what does (e.g.) software-properties use?
<attente> Laney: ok, desrt just helped me out here. apparently i have to create a transaction and call GetUpdates on it
<Laney> cool
<Laney> sorry I don't know those APIs very well & I'm in the middle of my quest to kill juju
<desrt> Laney: we kinda want to expand your original bug
<desrt> and make it so that we do a refresh on startup any time we detect that the last time 'apt update' was run is more than 1 day ago (or never)
<desrt> it turns out that the timestamp on /var/cache/apt is a pretty good place to start -- but it's a bit complicated if this directory was created during install and nobody actually ran 'apt update' yet
<Laney> desrt: as long as you fix the bug then you can expand whatever you want
<Laney> the rest is a matter for robert_ancell
<desrt> it would also be ideal if we could plumb this through packagekit...
<desrt> well, fixing it is easy enough now that we found the right set of APIs
<Laney> sehr gut
<desrt> but "first install and user didn't apt update yet" is not the only place where apps may be missing
<desrt> could be nobody ran "apt update" in months and apps got added in the meantime
<Laney> update-manager is updating for you
<desrt> just not right after install :p
<Laney> right
<desrt> can we fix that? :D
<Laney> not for the general 'sudo apt install gnome-software' case
<desrt> i ate you
<desrt> actually, i'm kinda hungry
<Laney> I think that ximion said that g-s already does have this timed refresh thing
<Laney> just not the always-do-it-if-empty case
<desrt> ya... i think it stores the timestamp int he user session tho
<desrt> we could do the same here....... just seems ugly to have 100 copies of timestamps stored per user for the same thing (which is really system-wide)
<Laney> for apt it is...
<desrt> like, even separate copies of it stored for the same user, even
<desrt> true.
 * desrt snaps her fingers
<Laney> anyways!
<desrt> ya.  a bit of a sidetrack here
<Laney> As long as updaters have it working
<desrt> seems that the easiest thing to do now is to fix the bug as filed, using the dbus api
<Laney> any extra coolness is cool too
<ximion> Laney: that timed refresh doesn't happen though if you patch out the g-s daemon mode
<desrt> it's cool to be cool!
<desrt> kaj mojoseco mojosas
<Laney> ximion: ok I didn't track what they did on the client side to be honest
<ximion> Laney: AFAIr removed that feature ^^
<ximion> (but better check for that, don't take my word for it)
<attente> we disabled daemon mode except in the case where it's explicitly run with --gapplication-service
<desrt> is it DBusActivatable?
<attente> yes
<desrt> so then it's always run with --gapplication-service...
<willcooke> g'nigth all
<willcooke> night
<Laney> me too, see you
<seb128> night Laney & co
<desrt> good night europeans
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, I'm looking at the unity-settings-daemon code and the print notification plugin seems completely disabled. Does that make sense? I'm going to drop all the code for it if that's the case.
<Trevinho> Mh, with recent changes I did, I'm about to think that all the apps we patched to get headerbar would just look better as native... 🙊
<Trevinho> starting from https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/toolbar-mode-headerbar-gradient/+merge/288701 (and related gtk patch)
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, yeah, they look nice now
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: about that.... can you give a look at the gtk branch? 😃
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, which branch?
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/~3v1n0/gtk/unity-maximized-headerbar-buttons-hide
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, you have an unused local variable "unity_environment" in the patch
<Trevinho> I do use it...
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, you use priv->unity_environment
<robert_ancell> oh, duh
<robert_ancell> reading the patch wrong
<Trevinho> :)
<robert_ancell> I thought that was at the top of the function
<robert_ancell> Reviewing patches really feels wrong
<robert_ancell> It's like we have a better system for all this... version control?
<Trevinho> Actually I should probably change it so that it only hides the title if != from toplevel window title
<robert_ancell> ;)
<Trevinho> Maybe somneone could set an headerbar title that is different...
<robert_ancell> Trevinho, yeah, I was thinking that might even be likely. Do HeaderBar apps even set the traditional title?
<robert_ancell> Also, the placement of the title is probably significant (i.e. being centered)
<robert_ancell> Or does Unity handle that
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: placement shouldn't be a problem,...
<Trevinho> robert_ancell: I've updated the patch to care about window title, though.
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, I did not really have a look at the print notifications on the desktop. CUPS produces notifications on D-Bus which I have already made use of in cups-browsed (making use of some code snippets of larsu's printer-indicator).
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, I think it is a good idea to have some kind of notifications, so that users can access their jobs and know which printers are currently free.
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, I think g-s-d had some notification system that we disabled, so it's no longer required in u-s-d
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, could be either the printer indicator showing a printer at the top right and having a menu to reach the print queues or like in mpt's printing design a printer in the launcher on the left, doing more or less the same thing.
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, if both g-s-d and u-s-d are running, then only one needs to handle printing notification (to avoid duplicates), so if both contain the code, it can be dropped in one.
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, and g-s-d is probably the better place as it is running in both Unity and GNOME desktops.
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, u-s-d checks if it is running in Unity and disables the code. I just wanted to check you didn't expect u-s-d to provide this functionality
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, I did not code anything of the print notification functionality for the desktop, we only should make sure not to duplicate functionality to ease maintaining the code and make sure that all users get notifications, both of GNOME and of Unity.
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-11
<hikiko> hi
<didrocks> good morning!
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<pitti> had a bit of a relapse this night, but reasonably okay now
<didrocks> pitti: oh, sorry to hear that :(
<Trevinho> Morning
<Laney> hey!
<willcooke> morning Laney
<Laney> yo willcooke, happy freitag
<Laney> how goes?
<willcooke> Had hot cross buns for breakfast
<willcooke> \o/
 * flocculant would prefer Easter Egg ... 
<willcooke> ha!
<willcooke> speaking of which
<willcooke> I think I have some mini eggs
<flocculant> :)
<davmor2> willcooke: you're only allowed them in class if you have enough to share around
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> it is foggggggggy today
<willcooke> same here
<ksamak> hey al
<ksamak> l
<davmor2> Laney: Foggy is okay but Cleggy is the voice of Wallace so he is better
<Laney> vote miliband
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> Trevinho, willcooke said he was wanting to review css/themes changes
<seb128> so maybe ask him?
<willcooke> hey seb128
<willcooke> Trevinho, sup?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<Trevinho> Hi willcooke
<Trevinho> willcooke: check my mp for headerbar theming...
<willcooke> oki, I can have a go
<Trevinho> willcooke: can you?
<willcooke> I'll try
<Trevinho> willcooke: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/toolbar-mode-headerbar-gradient
<willcooke> :)
<Trevinho> It needs also that gtk branch to get it working though
<Trevinho> seb128: you want to check that? Robert already had a quick look to that
<Laney> hi seb128!
<Laney> how art thou?
<seb128> Trevinho, I can try having a look, I'm having a vac day today though (but swapping some hours with yesterday, but I've enough thing on my todo for today) so likely monday
<Trevinho> Now I think headerbar windows look quite nice. Even when not maximized
<seb128> hey Laney! good, it's friday ;-) how are you?
<Laney> not bad
<Trevinho> seb128: ah sorry... So don't worry.
<seb128> Trevinho, great
<Laney> we went for thai last night at a new place in town
<Laney> which was good
<Laney> and today I am going to win on this shit
<seb128> thai is good!
<seb128> did you get spicy curry? ;-)
<Laney> pad thai
<Laney> it wasn't hot but they had some really hot sauce thing
<Laney> it was orange so i thought it was mango at first
<Laney> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooope
 * Trevinho just landed in Sicily... God, weather in London is better than here :O
<seb128> haha
<seb128> Trevinho, after the montains&snow you try something different? ;-)
<ngaio> Sorry to interrupt given I'm not on the Ubuntu desktop team, but is there a good reason why ~/.local/bin and ~/.local/share/man are not recognized as valid-locations-in-which-useful-things-are in Ubuntu? pip install --user defaults to these locations
<ngaio> the pip developers tell me they just work in Fedora
<seb128> what do you mean "valid locations in which useful things are"?
<seb128> like being in the default path?
<ngaio> install an application using pip install --user, and it puts the entry_points scripts in ~/.local/bin, which is not on the default Ubuntu path. It puts the man pages, .desktop files etc. under ~/local/man etc., which means the man page is not recognized by man, and so forth
<ngaio> only when the user creates a ~/bin directly and symlinks to the executable in ~/.local/bin does the .desktop file show up in the Dash
<ngaio> until that point the application effectively has no way of being launched, unless the complete path is used of course
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, from the north of Italy to the very South... 😃
<Trevinho> Well I'm here visiting a friend for few days
<Trevinho> Since we both work at home we'll do a kind of coworking
<seb128> Trevinho, nice ;-)
<seb128> ngaio, dunno about pip, maybe #ubuntu-devel is a better place to ask, barry doko or maybe didrocks might know better
<ngaio> seb128, thanks for your time, and sorry for the interruption! :-)
<seb128> no worry
<rbasak> Does anyone else have a problem with the mouse cursor in gnome-terminal disappearing until a mouse click? I keep losing my mouse because of this.
<rbasak> I found a patch, but it needs backporting and ran out of time.
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-terminal/+bug/890784
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 890784 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Gnome-terminal continues to show outline cursor after getting focus" [Low,Confirmed]
<rbasak> Not sure of the proportion of people impacted by this. If it's many, does someone want to take this on?
<Laney> rbasak: It's in 3.18.9 so we'll get it quite soon already
<rbasak> Laney: ah, thanks. I was looking in gtk2.0, not gtk3.0. That would explain why I thought it needed a backport. You expect to land 3.18.9 in Xenial before release?
<rbasak> (I'm still running Wily locally but thought it affected Xenial too based on the sources and patch)
<Laney> Yes probably next week
<rbasak> Great. Thank you!
<Laney> np!
<Laney> Someone could try to backport it to wily if they wanted
<Laney> it's probably just a cherry pick
<rbasak> I could but I'm happy to wait for Xenial.
<rbasak> (well, I expect to upgrade to Xenial Real Soon Now anyway)
<willcooke> rbasak, probably best to wait ;)
<willcooke> we're having upgrade issues atm
<rbasak> OK will do, thanks :)
<Laney> WHO BROKE U-C-C!!!!!!!!
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15346635/
<willcooke> Laney, could it be an Xorg thing?
<Laney> hmm
<tjaalton> only indirectly, it's been working here for the past month or more
<Laney> tjaalton: any clue?
<tjaalton> not without any logs
<tjaalton> what's the symptom?
<Laney> totem cheese unity-control-center crash with that trace
<Laney> what log do you want?
<dpm> willcooke, I'm not sure if this is something for the desktop team to fix or someone else, but do you perhaps know someone who could look at bug 1535058? It seems apps still fail to start on the unity 8 session
<ubot5> bug 1535058 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "applications close instantly when launched from the launcher or dash" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535058
<tjaalton> Laney: run the unity compat thing
<tjaalton> and xorg log in pastebin
<willcooke> dpm, u8 team I think
<dpm> ok, I'll ping folks on #ubuntu-unity, thanks
<Laney> tjaalton: you mean unity_support_test in nux?
<Laney> or that check_gl_texture_size thing
<tjaalton> then nux thing
<Laney> that exits 0
<Laney> the other one exits 1 and prints nothing, on a working system it prints 8192
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/15346696/ <- xorg log
<tjaalton> oh nvidia, and old xserver
<tjaalton> dunno anything about that :)
<Laney> are you telling me to restart?
<tjaalton> if you've upgraded then yes perhaps
<Laney> yes
<Laney> that could be the trigger
<Laney> seems disturbing if so
<tjaalton> there's lots of things that fail during/after upgrades
<tjaalton> like daemons dying etc
<tjaalton> u-c-c crashed here during a dist-upgrade
<andyrock> morning
<tjaalton> I've uploaded the crash but no idea if it shows anywhere
<willcooke> morning andyrock
<Laney> tjaalton: yeah works now
<tjaalton> Laney: niice :)
<Laney> sort of
<Laney> xorg might want to touch that reboot_required file when upgrading
<tjaalton> then the followup question would be; which part of xorg?
<Laney> you tell me!
<tjaalton> :)
<Laney> the part that made that break
<tjaalton> wish I knew
<Laney> just go for xserver-xorg-core when upgrading to a new minor (second component) version?
<tjaalton> and what's the place to touch?
<Laney> let me check
<Laney> I think it's in update-manager
<tjaalton> I've seen it before but can't remember
<Laney> UpdateManager/UpdateManager.py:REBOOT_REQUIRED_FILE = "/var/run/reboot-required"
<tjaalton> ah right
<tjaalton> the contents are localized
<tjaalton> so if there is a postinst blurb to use i'm all ears
<tjaalton> ok found it
<tjaalton> notify-reboot-required
<willcooke> cyphermox, could this be related to the upgrade issues ^
<tjaalton> what issues?
<willcooke> tjaalton, when you (try to) upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 Xorg, or Compiz, or U7, or something graphical at least, dies and the upgrade craps out.
<willcooke> leaving you with a dead box
<tjaalton> ah
<willcooke> which can be slightly bought back to life by booting with an older kernel
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1555237
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1555237 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04.4→ 16.04 dies midway taking out the session." [Critical,New]
<tjaalton> is this a new issue from this week?
<willcooke> erm.  Hard to say, we only really started testing it this week
<willcooke> davmor2, ^
<davmor2> willcooke: it happened before beta1 it but got masked be the modutils issue
<davmor2> willcooke: at least I think it is the same issue
<davmor2> symptoms are at anyrate
<tjaalton> logs show compiz segfaulting
<willcooke> my feeling is that it's a symptom rather than a cause.  But I don't know
<tjaalton> it crashes for a reason yes, but can't recover because the system is in limbo
<tjaalton> so whatever library update happens under it shouldn't make it crash
<willcooke> ding ding ding.  It's 12 o'clock.  hikiko, how are the shadows?
<willcooke> Trevinho, ^
<hikiko> lol
<hikiko> Not done
<hikiko> I didn't fix some issues
<willcooke> hikiko, how much longer?
<willcooke> If it's more than an hour or so, then I think it's time to stop
<willcooke> We have a fix for 16.04 for Gtk and we can carry on with this with a view to SRU it after release, and for inclusion in 16.10
<willcooke> plus we need e zoom now
<hikiko> It's easy but I was debugging since yesterday and I am too tired to fix it in like an hour although it wouldn't need more it's an offset and another minor thing
<hikiko> Plus marco
<hikiko> Merged his fix
<davmor2> tjaalton: it's easy to reproduce in a vm just remember to install openssh-server in 14.04.4 and allow access to the port before upgrading
<hikiko> The gtk specific trick
<hikiko> As far as i have seen
<tjaalton> davmor2: yeah trying right now
<Trevinho> hikiko: not merged yet.
<willcooke> hikiko, oki.  Let's call it a day for now then.  Plus it sounds like we might have a critical Compiz crasher in the upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<hikiko> https://i.imgur.com/CcacoDi.png
<hikiko> willcooke, do you have the bug report
<hikiko> Trevinho, sorry I meant approved
<Trevinho> hikiko: it's about to be merged, but reverting or not applying is not a problem (as it will work once gtk patch will land)
<hikiko> yes i see
<hikiko> anyway question:
<hikiko> what about the shaped window shadows?
<hikiko> these are working ok
<hikiko> and are not in conflict with the gtk ones
<Trevinho> hikiko: do you have a screenshot also with an app with headerbar?
<tjaalton> davmor2: update-manager -d offers a partial upgrade, I probably need to run that?
<Trevinho> hikiko: Yes. They need some shaping, I've a branch. So we can land it in next iterations
<davmor2> tjaalton: update to 14.04.4 first and then run it
<hikiko> there I have the wrong offset :) it's like the terminal but slightly moved to the left :/
<hikiko> that's why I didn't propose it yet
<davmor2> tjaalton: just don't forget the ssh server bit or you'll have no access to the device when it dies
<Trevinho> Shaping the shaped windows branch... :-D
<tjaalton> davmor2: i'm fully uptodate on trusty, but not on the hwe stack, at least I don't think that has anything to do with this
<hikiko> shaping?!
<hikiko> Trevinho, what do you mean?
<hikiko> the gtk ones?
<Trevinho> hikiko: if you share the code I can give it a look after in the afternoon
<willcooke> tjaalton, plus keep a look out for a prompt in the terminal pane.  You might be asked to hit "y" at some point and it doesn't seem to be opening a dialogue at the moment
<Trevinho> hikiko: cleaning it up ;-)
<hikiko> sure Trevinho but I was hoping to get some rest and fix it and send it then because it needs some cleanup etc and I believe there might be something like a wrong sign or sth that is in front of my eyes
<davmor2> tjaalton: yes I was running a fresh install of 14.04.4 so that would be the wily hwe stack
<tjaalton> davmor2: I can try that next if this succeeds
<hikiko> anyway I'll upload the code for backup as it is
<hikiko> but I think that if I look at it after a while I'll find it
<davmor2> tjaalton: if you can't reproduce I have a box I can setup with ssh access at a push that you can dig around in once the upgrade is trigger but that would need setting up again
<willcooke> davmor2, ah, that reminds me.  I'm going to take a snapshot once 14.04 is fully upgraded.  That should save me a bit of time
<willcooke> I can roll back to it once it dies
<hikiko> but anyway if willcooke and you are fine with the gtk shadows we can merge them with the shaped shadows and then I do an MP on tuesday early morning or later tonight (monday is national holiday) and then I move to the ezoom
<davmor2> willcooke: that's what I have done for me doen't help on hardware though :)
<willcooke> davmor2, metal is so old school
<hikiko> the only reason I believe that the alpha shadows should be in is that are more generic and cover more cases but the gtk trick is good for the moment, I think we don't even need to revert it afterwards it's not in conflict with what I do
<davmor2> willcooke: true but that also tends to be what users have :)
<willcooke> hikiko, +1 thanks
<willcooke> davmor2, ohhh, those guys.
<davmor2> willcooke: you try testing nvidia and amd upgrade in you vm go on I double dare you ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, nowadays all users have clouds ... who needs metal :P
<willcooke> davmor2, ha!
<desrt> happy friday, kids
<willcooke> hey desrt
<desrt> good morning, willcooke
 * davmor2 takes away all of ogra_ metal and then challenges him to use snappy without access to it
 * ogra_ just uses the cloud through a brain interface ... oh, wait, thats called imagination :)
<tjaalton> davmor2: i guess it would need someone who actually knows compiz to gdb it :)
 * Laney runs ./deploy-frontend.sh
 * Laney trembles
<willcooke> good luck Laney
<Laney> I booked my cell at HMP Nottingham already if it goes wrong
<willcooke> :D#
<willcooke> I'll bring you 200 Benson & Hedges when I visit
<Laney> yummy
<Laney> the cool thing is to use your drone to drop them into the yard now
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> Once we get drones strong enough to lift a person, things are going to get funny
<Sweet5hark> Laney, willcooke: not using a laser guided potato cannon? much disappoint!
<Laney> the countermeasures seem exciting
<Laney> automatic drone zappers
<Laney> occasional bald eagle as collateral
<willcooke> :D:D
<Laney> "Done."
<Laney> hmm
<tjaalton> davmor2: didn't crash, but there were a ton of packages failing to install because of conflicts or whatnot
<tjaalton> running apt install -f now
<tjaalton> libutempter0 at least is broken, trying to chown a directory that doesn't exist, and postints fails
<tjaalton> of course, because the location changed..
<tjaalton> after doko multiarchified it
<flocculant> tjaalton: libutempter0 is where it failed for me in February
<tjaalton> flocculant: yep, 1.1.6-1ubuntu1 broke it
<tjaalton> fixing it now
<tjaalton> whole chown thing is obsolete now
<tjaalton> ah, can just sync it
<tjaalton> that bug was open for over a month..
<tjaalton> bug 1542030
<ubot5> bug 1542030 in libutempter (Ubuntu) "Problem during configuring (wrong path)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1542030
<Sweet5hark> "<chris_wot> if I was James Bond's enemy then I would have a pool  of hippos and sharks ... add in a few alligators and piranhas  <tml__> and some Debian Developers"
<Sweet5hark> ^^ newest addition to the LibreOffice quibs file.
 * Laney weeps
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, Quick question please.
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, With regard to this comment - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/compiz/marco-gsettings/+merge/282882/comments/737610
 * Laney unweeps
<ogra_> unweep ? does that make the tears go upwards ?
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, Are you requesting that I merge https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/compiz/gwd-no-mutter and https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/compiz/marco-gsettings
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: yes... faster way is merging with ci-train branch
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: let me find it for you
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels, See above.
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, muktupavels I've got a meeting to attend. I'll be back a litle later. I'll catch up with you then.
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, Can you merge this one too please? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/compiz/fix-1067951/+merge/283039
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: that's already in the merging queue...
<flexiondotorg> I've got some other tweaks to improve consistency of settings I'd like to submit a merge proposal for later.
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: so, for the other branch, all you need is to do a "bzr merge lp:~ci-train-bot/compiz/compiz-ubuntu-xenial-landing-009"
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: fine, np
<muktupavels> Trevinho, flexiondotorg, https://code.launchpad.net/~albertsmuktupavels/compiz/gwd-macro-gsettings/+merge/288783
<Trevinho> muktupavels: this is the flexiondotorg branch? or what?
<muktupavels> Trevinho, gwd-no-mutter + macro-gsettings with conflicts resolved
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, The merge proposal will replace my original marco-gsettings mp.
<tjaalton> willcooke: this should show up on planet.u.c soon https://tjaalton.wordpress.com/2016/03/11/no-catalystfglrx-video-driver-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<willcooke> thanks tjaalton
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg, muktupavels: so please, set as "rejected" or delete the MPs that are not needed at this point, to avoid confusion
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, I have deleted my original merge proposal.
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: ok thanks
<muktupavels> Trevinho, flexiondotorg: diff looks good, but I did not tried to build it...
<flexiondotorg> muktupavels, I will test build later.
<flexiondotorg> I'm sure it will be fine.
<flexiondotorg> Must dash, I'll be back soon.
<dobey> anyone else using evolution on xenial?
<xclaesse> dobey, I do
<dobey> xclaesse: in unity7?
<xclaesse> yes
<dobey> xclaesse: is the menu-in-titlebar stuff broken for you in evolution?
<dobey> hrmm, actually it seems broken in most things for me
<Trevinho> desrt: I've slightly updated the gtk border radius patch, so if you can check it..
 * flexiondotorg is back.
<xclaesse> dobey, seems to work for me
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> weird
<willcooke> just installed Evolution on my 16.04 test machine and it seems to be working there
<dobey> i wonder if something got borked during upgrade perhaps then
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, A minor, but important, merge proposal for compiz-mate - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/compiz/ubuntu-mate-wallpaper-common/+merge/288777
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: yeah, I already approved that
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, Ah, thanks. Better catch up on my email.
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/compiz/mate-tweaks/+merge/288800
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, Do you think a new Compiz version will be released before 16.04 Final Beta?
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: released in ubuntu, yes...
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: as upstream release, I'm unsure, since I've lots of things in the stack
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho, Released in Ubuntu is what I'm most interested in :-)
<Laney> right
<Laney> got to zoom to a talk about bikes
<Laney> /o\ / \o/
<Laney> happy weekend!
<willcooke> see ya Laney
<willcooke> time for me to go too
<willcooke> so long
<Sweet5hark> right. happy weekend folks!
<mhall119> ximion: are you still around?
<ximion> mhall119: jup
<mhall119> ximion: hey, I'm seeing different minimum size requirements for appstream icons, DEP-11 says 32x32, a Gnome wiki page said 48x48 and the AppStream spec says 64x64
<mhall119> what is our requirement, and would you like to ask for something higher, like 256x256, so it looks good in Unity as well?
<ximion> mhall119: where does it say 32x32 for DEP-11?
<ximion> that's wrong
<ximion> the minimum size is always 64x64
<mhall119> https://wiki.debian.org/DEP-11#Application_Icons
<ximion> for everything
<ximion> ah! don't use that page, there is a warning notice at the top ;-)
<ximion> the page is outdated
<mhall119> ok, so should I ask for 64x64, or do you want to go larger?
<ximion> (as in: last touched with regular changes in 2014)
<mhall119> ack
<ximion> 64x64, larger is always okay, but 64x64 is the minimum
<ximion> btw, information for AppStream on Debian now lives here: https://wiki.debian.org/AppStream
<mhall119> thanks
<ximion> specifically relevant: https://wiki.debian.org/AppStream/Guidelines
<ximion> the generator will take care of scaling icons down or rendering SVGs to the appropriate sizes, so software centers can rely on 64x64 icons being present
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> ximion: the AppStream spec says PNG is preferred over SVG, is that true for us as well?
<ximion> mhall119: for upstreams, it doesn't matter
<ximion> where did you find that?
<ximion> (just in case it is misleading)
<mhall119> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/appstream/docs/sect-AppStream-IconCache.html
<ximion> the AppStream distro metadata *must* have PNG icons, upstream projects can ship a bigger array of icon types and formats
<ximion> ah, yeah, that's for the generator
<ximion> not upstream
<ximion> for GUI app upstreams, this page is interesting: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/appstream/docs/chap-Quickstart.html#sect-Quickstart-DesktopApps
<mhall119> ximion: that doesn't mention icons at all
<ximion> the AppStream spec only mandates the output icon size. Since we decided a while ago that we don't want to upscale icons shipped by upstream, this means that upstream projects should ship 64x64 icons, or bigger
<mhall119> ok
<ximion> it's probably time to update the upstream hints to reflect that, because all distros somehow apply the same practice now
<ximion> so, in summary: App authors should ship bitmaps in at least 64x64px size or SVG icons in XDG icon-spec directories. Recommended file format is PNG (for bitmaps) and SVG(Z) for vector graphics
<ximion> (some other formats are supported in case stuff is placed in /usr/share/pixmaps, but better don't start with that madness
<dobey> qengho: hey. any ideas on this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15351374/ ?
<qengho> dobey! Howdy. Let me see....
<qengho> dobey: I don't know that package at all. The one Canonical gets from Adobe is packaged as "adobe-flashplugin". Maybe that is a suitable replacement.
<dobey> qengho: oh? adobe-flashplugin hsa the PPAPI one too?
<qengho> dobey: yes.
<dobey> hmm, ok
<dobey> hmm
<qengho> dobey: that "./var" looks funny to me. I bet your "dmesg" has some clue too.
<dobey> i have restricted and partner both enabled, but adobe-flashplugin is not found
<qengho> dobey: wily partner? I doubt partner is populated before 2016-04.
<dobey> hmm
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-03-13
<ali1234> is there a reason why the firefox daily and aurora ppas for vivid are six weeks behind all the others?
<ali1234> wrong channel, sorry
<dobey> ali1234: yeah, vivid is end of life
<ali1234> vivid is only 5 months old
<ali1234> wait what letter are we on now?
<ogra_> ali1234, non LTS only has 9 months support ... vivid was 15.04 ... we are at W until april 21st
<ali1234> what's 16.04 called?
<ogra_> xeanial xerus
<ali1234> i thought it was W
<ogra_> *xenial
<ali1234> you know whwen you think it's wednesday but really it's thursday?
<ali1234> well i think i lost six months somehow
<dobey> 15.10 is wily
<dobey> and wily support ends in july
<ali1234> since i've got your attention, any idea how i can debug why indicator-messages is spamming authentication requests when the screen is locked?
<ali1234> (on xubuntu)
<ali1234> i gather it is related to SetXHasMessages in accounts service, and has previously been a problem with network logins, but i am not using a network login
<dobey> i have no idea
<ahayzen> Hi, i've noticed a few times on Ubuntu 15.04, after a long uptime/multiple suspend+resume cycles indicator-session-service climbs in memory, it is up to around 1GiB currently. Is this a known issue? can i debug it in anyway? From system monitor memory maps i can see it states there are multiple blocks with 64/128MiB of "private dirty"
<ahayzen> on *Ubuntu 15.10 :-)
<JanC> ahayzen: same for hud-service, unity-panel-service, etc. (lots of long-running programs/services suffer from it)
<JanC> usually most of that will be swapped out to disk fortunately
<ahayzen> JanC, hmmm but they are all fine ~100MiB (yeah i've seen hud-service grow once or twice) but this indicator-session-service seems to be a consistent issue
<JanC> what memory statistic do you look at?
<ahayzen> the on shown as default in gnome-system-monitor
<ahayzen> ...maybe i should add some more of the columns...
<ahayzen> has basically the same value for Resident Memory
<JanC> seems like that's RES (resident memory), in which case it's really a lot indeed
<ahayzen> when i show the memory maps, sort them by 'private dirty' i can see a few at 128MiB and then a few at 64MiB
<JanC> seems like it's Resident minus Shared
<JanC> or Resident minus Shared plus X
<JanC> hud-service is 582 MiB for me...
<ahayzen> JanC, this is what my system-monitor looks like https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMdGhaLW1zMEk0d2M/view
<sethj> hey guys, I'm working on Unity Tweak Tool, and a lot of people are asking if it will be updated to include moving the launcher to the bottom (a lot of news sites have been running that story), however my understanding is that the patch that allows this has not been merged into trunk and now that the UI freeze has happened isn't likely to get merged. Does anyone know specifics about this?
<robert_ancell> pitti, did you ever come up with a clever workaround for bug 1334597?
<ubot5> bug 1334597 in click (Ubuntu) "Please support "any" architecture when building instead of hardcoding an arch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334597
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-06
<hikiko> hi
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except allah and muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<desrt> hikiko: good morning
<desrt> hikiko: peace be upon you
<hikiko> hi desrt :)
<hikiko> LOL
<hikiko> peace be upon you too desrt
 * desrt feels an odd calm pass over her
<desrt> ...probably just the coffee buzz levelling out
<hikiko> maybe it
<hikiko> maybe it's just the buzz of a message arriving
<hikiko> do you feel also like a messenger?
<desrt> lol
<desrt> no.  not today :p
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> Spring has sprung today
<Laney> morning
<Laney> it's mooooonday
 * Sweet5hark-windo is still undercover in enemy territory.
<willcooke> Sweet5hark-windo,good luck in there!
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> Laney: thanks for that dude re disks
<davmor2> Laney: to close to end of week and I was right I had forgotten about it :D
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<davmor2> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney davmor2
<flexiondotorg> Morning seb128 davmor2 willcooke Laney desrt hikiko
<davmor2> morning johnboy erm flexiondotorg
<hikiko> morning *
<flexiondotorg> willcooke "brutal" was an insufficient description BTW.
<desrt> hey Laney seb128 willcooke !
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, :) welcome back!
<desrt> happy monday, all
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: he told you to wear comfy shoes too
<flexiondotorg> davmor2 The are not shoes that can be that comfy.
<Laney> davmor2: np
<Laney> you get this kind of fun when you update to the unstable series ...
<Laney> hey seb128 flexiondotorg desrt!
<willcooke> reboot
<seb128> did everyone have a good w.e?
<desrt> no more carnival :( :(
<desrt> seb128: what did you do this weekend?
<davmor2> seb128: was down with a cold on friday started getting better saturday.  Sunday built some more of my millenium falcon as you do
<seb128> desrt, went to the spa, did some shopping, played tennis and spent sunday relaxing with familly ... you?
<davmor2> seb128: https://goo.gl/photos/pu1KrLrPwMVDB8YG6
<desrt> on saturday had a visitor from a neighbouring country, spent a day in the city.  on sunday went for a nice hike in the woods around a lake near the refugee shelter where mascha first stayed in germany
<desrt> also sunday: spent a lot of time dealing with mascha having had her cellphone/wallet/etc. stolen on saturday night :(
<seb128> nice, did you have good weather?
<flexiondotorg> I slept this weekend. Lots of sleeping.
<seb128> it has been mostly raining here yesterday
<seb128> flexiondotorg, that's a good w.e activity :-)
<desrt> yes.  awesome weather all the time.  it rained for like 1 hour on sunday and it corresponded almost perfectly to the time we went into a cafe to get a tea
<seb128> desrt, oh, things stollen, that's less nice :-(
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Was required because there was very little sleeping during MWC.
<seb128> oh, right mwc
<flexiondotorg> TheMuso o/
<seb128> did you enjoy it?
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<desrt> ya.  it really did a number on her, i think.  there was a lot of work-related stuff in there that is extremely difficult to replace/fix... plus all the usual photos/contacts/etc. problems
<desrt> in the phone, i mean
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Yes, MWC was great fun and completely exhausting in equal measure.
<flexiondotorg> Lots of very good conversations.
<seb128> nice
<seb128> desrt, :-(
<TheMuso> Anybody here have enough of an understanding of systemd user session stuff to help me work out why systemctl --user status at-spi-dbus-bus shows an inactive/dead service? I'm trying to work out why at-spi doesn't load for unity-panel-service, and also similar problem with the MATE panel.
<TheMuso> Everything else is accessible by the time the session loads, but for whatever reason that user systemd service is inactive/dead.
<seb128> TheMuso, can you pastebin the status output?
<seb128> is there any log with it?
<TheMuso> Sec.
<TheMuso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24123768/
<seb128> davmor2, just looked at the phone, nice work!
<TheMuso> I also have this in syslog: Mar  6 12:40:02 buffalo unity-panel-ser[3436]: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-6n1bOochIC: Connection refused
<seb128> TheMuso, if you "systemctl start at-spi-dbus-bus.service" does it work?
<TheMuso> seb128: Will try it, but at-spi is running, because everything else in my session, with the exception of the panel-service is accessible with Orca.
<seb128> TheMuso, it could be dbus activated?
<seb128> or spawned by something else?
<TheMuso> seb128: Now I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24123782/
<TheMuso> Well the service file in the usr/lib/systemd/user directory shows that it is for dbus activation.
<TheMuso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24123784/
<TheMuso> Is the service file.
<TheMuso> So starting the service works, but there is no point, because not everything is accessible in the first place, unless I kill it.
<TheMuso> And at-spi still gets started up.
<TheMuso> It shoudl also be worth noting that the way debian/ubuntu package at-spi2-core is no different from other distros re the service file, and this seems to work fine on other distros, baring in mind that I get the same problem with MATE panel when running a MATE session.
<seb128> TheMuso, do you have a corresponding .service in /usr/share/dbus-1/services ?
<seb128> TheMuso, you can also look in the ps output what started your unit
<TheMuso> seb128: Yes, /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.a11y.Bus.service
<TheMuso> What argument to ps to look up what executed a process?
<TheMuso> Urm, oh the unit
<TheMuso> Well the unit doesn't get started by default.
<TheMuso> As shown earlier, its inactive/dead.
<seb128> TheMuso, you can "ps aufx" and see what at-spi is a subprocess of in the list
<TheMuso> seb128: Seems gnome-session... /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.a11y.Bus.service
<TheMuso> Whoops wrong line.
<TheMuso> /usr/lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-binary --session=ubuntu
<TheMuso> Which starts it via xdg-autostart
<TheMuso> /etc/xdg/autostart/at-/etc/xdg/autostart/at-spi-dbus-bus.desktop
<Laney> hey TheMuso - you just reminded me that I've not replied to you yet - sorry, will do that soon
<Laney> and yeah, if there's nothing to bus activate because the thing is already running then that would explain why the unit didn't get started
<seb128> TheMuso, there you go
<Laney> ah man, just got a text reminding me of a dentist appointment at 08:50 on wednesday
<Laney> WHYYYYYYYYYYYY
<seb128> TheMuso, I guess that autostart is ubuntu specific which is why other distros don't have the issue?
<Laney> I guess that most normal people expect to be somewhere by 08:50 every day of the week
 * Laney coughs
<TheMuso> seb128: No its not.
<TheMuso> Other distros also have that file.
<TheMuso> But Debian does modify it such that it does run everywhere.
<TheMuso> Laney, seb128, tomorrow I'll do some more digging. It may be a matter of reversing Debian's modifications and seeing how things go.
<seb128> TheMuso, well try without if that makes things better, that file is useful for most distro/desktop which don't use sytemd user session
<TheMuso> Laney: And no worries no rush.
<seb128> right
<TheMuso> Right I know.
<TheMuso> TIme for bed. Laters.
<willcooke> night TheMuso
<TheMuso> Night willcooke.
<seb128> night TheMuso
<Laney> nn
 * didrocks hellos while doing bisecting
<desrt> attente: found something nice at /proc/self/attr/current
<desrt> aka 'really really quick way to find out if i'm a snap or not'
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> good bad good good bad?
<didrocks> Laney: I'm good, thanks! Couldn't go out at all for the week-end due to weather, but ok otherwise :)
<Laney> you're like a caged animal
<Laney> grrrrar
<didrocks> ahah
<didrocks> not untrue :)
<Laney> was quite moist here too
<didrocks> yeah, I guess it's this time of the year
<didrocks> but soon, sun, out, nice weather :)
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> things are happening
<Laney> my daffodils have been in flower for a week or so now
<Laney> the trees look like they are going to get leaves soon
<Laney> the wild garlic is coming up
<willcooke> back
<willcooke> looks like my WAN ip changed and so all my routes broke
<Laney> jbicha: thx for doing those kylin reviews
<attente> desrt: cool
<desrt> attente: good morning :D
<attente> good afternoon :)
<Laney> what's going on here
<desrt> attente is here!
<desrt> ...is what's going on
<Laney> ROLLEYES
 * Laney searches for them
<Laney> wish I hadn't rolled them away now
<davmor2> Laney: that's what you get for not using an eyerolling box I've told you before :D
<qengho> Hrm. https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/5xics8/a_big_problem_with_joysticks_in_linux_right_now/?st=izy6vtng&sh=2c9c62ca
<qengho> Summary: 1) evdev isn't as good as deprecated joydev, misses features. 2) Joystick callibration is lost when you unplug.
<dobey> qengho: i can't even get steam to recognize my steam controller, so uh...
<jbicha> Laney: ukui-menu uses python2; at this point is that ok since the Ubuntu desktop still has some parts using python2, if Kylin promises to fix that for 17.10? or is this something we should be firm about?
<Laney> jbicha: I wouldn't want to add any more to Ubuntu desktop if we can help it but if they don't care for their flavour then I struggle to work myself up to bothering either
<tedg> In Zesty, I'm getting failures with g-ir-scanner not finding a library. Have there been any changes there that anyone knows about? Failing for weird reasons.
<Laney> tedg: not seen anything like that myself
<Laney> got some output?
<tedg> Laney: I do, but it's not super useful: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/309868665/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.ubuntu-app-launch_0.10+17.04.20170306-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tedg> I thought it was some recursive dep thing with all the stuff stuck in proposed, but that cleared on Saturday.
<tedg> I think that dobey noticed that it built right before updates. So I think I'm going to track those down now to confirm :-/
<jbicha> tedg: I did see something similar today
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meson/0.39.0-1/+build/12090452
<jbicha> meson builds fine on sid but it gets the same failure when built with glib2.0 2.51.2
<dobey> ugh most of the changes in this gir release are all just visual studio junk changed
<dobey> oh
<bregma> that sounds hopeful?
<dobey> maybe, we'll see
<dobey> yay
<dobey> jbicha: you removed laney's patch that wasn't upstreamed; re-applying fixes the problem
<dobey> -support-non-gobject-libraries.patch
<dobey> that one
<dobey> (the upstream bug it links to, is still open, fwiw)
<dobey> jbicha, Laney: so can we get that patch added back and a new upload, for gobject-introspection?
<dobey> (not sure if the other two patches are still valid or not, didn't check them)
<bregma> ah, that patch
<bregma> I remember running in to that problem several times
<jbicha> dobey: oh :( I mistakenly thought gobject-introspection was in sync with Debian, that's why the changelog doesn't mention sync or merge or dropped patches
<jbicha> I'll fix that now
<tedg> Cool, thanks dobey, thanks jbicha
<jbicha> dobey: thanks for figuring that out!
<jbicha> Laney: we don't need these 2 patches any more apparently?
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gobject-introspection/1.50.0-1ubuntu2
<Sweet5hark> https://biterrant.io/ <- ah, so much for the "SHA1 collision? but that is just a theoretical issue ..."
<willcooke> dinner time, night all
<jbicha> willcooke is not one for long goodbyes
<sarnold> Sweet5hark: it's more fun to ignore their capitalization and read it instead as 'ermagerd bitterrant'  :)
<Sweet5hark> sarnold: ;)
<jbicha> tedg: the new g-i fixed the meson build
<tedg> jbicha: Cool, locally or is it in the archive?
<jbicha> both g-i and meson are in zesty-proposed
<dobey> tedg: the ual silo already rebuilding fwiw
<Laney> jbicha: I don't see why we wouldn't need them
<tedg> Yup, it is looking good.
<Laney> I got excited when I saw ual, but it is a silo for something else apparently
<dobey> Laney: as opposed to?
<tedg> Laney: That's next, this was an emergency request
<tedg> dobey: Removing Upstart
<dobey> oh
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-07
<duflu> hikiko: I saw a task for "Chromium on Mir" is that you or someone else?
<hikiko> andyrock, and I
<duflu> Cool
<duflu> hikiko: Thanks. I hope it works before I have to fix the remaining Xmir bugs :)
<hikiko> andyrock, has done a great job already in the accelerated graphics this week, I am trying to follow him with the software rendering part :)
 * duflu gets excited
<duflu> Native Chromium will be excellent
<hikiko> but for the moment I am fighting with my super slow compiling (I am expecting a new bigger ssd this friday but until then I compile from the hd... TAKES AGES!)
<hikiko> I start the compile go for physio come back still compiling... :p
<duflu> Hmm, need more concurrent tasks
<hikiko> yeah :) or other u7 tasks :)
<hikiko> that's the funny part you compile something
<hikiko> and then
<duflu> hikiko: My panel shadow bugs (?) :D
<hikiko> when it's done
<hikiko> I'll look at them duflu, right after the ffe :)
<andyrock> duflu: for the moment I'm just using egl native views
<andyrock> but we can't do that
<andyrock> cr will be splitted in a gpu process and in a ui process
<andyrock> and the main problem is that you cannot share a MirConnection between processes
<willcooke> ahoy
<duflu> andyrock: Sounds perhaps like what abeato is doing for mediahub
<Laney> meow
<duflu> Where the GPU work is done in one process, but displayed in another
<andyrock> so we need the MirConnection on the ui process (to open the connection, to create windows, etc.) and to use surfaceless texture in the gpu
<andyrock> duflu: link?
<andyrock> that can help
<abeato> andyrock, let me search
<duflu> andyrock: I forget but was mentioned here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1577641
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1577641 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 creates a blank black window for windowless apps" [Medium,Won't fix]
<duflu> andyrock: Better to just discuss with abeato
<andyrock> cool thanks
<abeato> andyrock, so what I did for media-hub/gstreamer was to render in a framebuffer object in gstreamer, export the texture as a dma buffer, and then import it in the client
<abeato> andyrock, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/trunk/revision/212#src/core/media/video/egl_sink.cpp is the client part (media-hub client library), which is used by qtubuntu-media
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney andyrock
<andyrock> hey seb
<andyrock> abeato: thanks
<seb128> how is everybody today?
<willcooke> It's sunny but cold here.  But, much worse than that - my windows have stopped snapping to the edges
<abeato> andyrock, and the part that makes the render is in gstreamer: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=gst-plugins-bad1.0&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<abeato> andyrock, check the code for gstmirsink.c
<abeato> andyrock, it is the last quilt patch
<flexiondotorg> Morning andyrock seb128 willcooke
<willcooke> brb
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg
<willcooke> Trevinho, are you aware of anything in Xenial proposed which would have broken my ability to maximise windows etc by dragging it to the top of the screen?
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> what's up
<flexiondotorg> Laney o/
<Laney> yo flexiondotorg
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you? had a fun evening yesterday?
<seb128> nothing special here, played some tennis and relaxed after that :-)
<davmor2> willcooke: this isn't the instance you broke before is it?
<willcooke> davmor2, probably.  I really should stop installing random crap.
<davmor2> willcooke: or use -snapshot in kvm so it is reset to a saved version
<seb128> willcooke, does it work on the side? like is that only the top one having the issue?
<willcooke> seb128, sides, top, everything
<willcooke> hot key still works
<willcooke> just dragging that doesnt
<Laney> seb128: not bad, went climbing and then made meatballs for dinner, yummy!
<willcooke> turns out I use that a lot
<Laney> you?
 * willcooke looks through his logs
<seb128> Laney, nice! as said before, tennis & relaxing ;-)
<seb128> willcooke, weird :-/ do you have ccsm installed? can maybe look in there
<willcooke> seb128, yeah, checked that - all turned on
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> so, I had to install some 32bit libs for $reasons
<willcooke> I wonder...
<Sweet5hark> moin
<davmor2> willcooke: just fired up my xenial vm and it works there
<Laney> seb128: oh sorry I missed that :(
<willcooke> davmor2, is that running proposed?
<seb128> Laney, no worry!
<Laney> oh yeah, underneath a highlighted line
 * willcooke eyes libxv 
<Laney> those ones go invisible
<seb128> yeah
<davmor2> willcooke: why would I do that, that is just begging for pain ;)
<willcooke> davmor2, isn't that, like, your job ;DDD
<davmor2> willcooke:  no this is just a base install that is kept up-to-date
<seb128> willcooke, I doubt adding 32 bits lib makes ant difference, that's just binaries staying on disk I doubt their interact with compiz
<davmor2> willcooke: no my job is to test certain updates one at a time that will eventually land on the stable image so I use sudo apt -t xenial-proposed install <package-name> then disable proposed straight after so I keep my stable system
<willcooke> wise
 * flocculant had fleeting image of davmor2 looking like http://bit.ly/2n0xTBz
<tjaalton> flocculant: mind installing xdiagnose and running 'apport-collect 1666059' on the vbox machine?
<flocculant> tjaalton: I can - but I actually only found that checking some 'other' issue someone in xubuntu had - would need to reinstall it
<tjaalton> ok
 * flocculant doesn't actually use vbox anymore
<davmor2> flocculant: I like that it was fleeting, did you remember it was me after saying it :D
<flocculant> tjaalton: so apport-collect wants to open browser to authorize - but no desktop with that bug, apparently doing the authorisation on my hardware says ok - but vbox still won't apport-collect
<tjaalton> k
<tjaalton> check xorg log, if there's something attach that
<tjaalton> and dmesg
<Sweet5hark> desrt: so I started Ingress yesterday btw ...
<flocculant> tjaalton: attached xorg log, dmesg is empty
<tjaalton> [    18.774] (EE) Failed to load module "vboxvideo" (module does not exist, 0)
<tjaalton> otherwise the log looks fine
<tjaalton> mostly
<alexarnaud> Hello Trevinho andyrock ! ksamak and me waiting a review on his merge request on Compiz. Until the end of the review we cannot continue to work on accessibility on Compiz.
<willcooke> gah.  still broken
<willcooke> and its fixed
<davmor2> willcooke: \o/
<willcooke> I checked grid plugin, it was definitely on.  Uninstalled a load of i386 libs, rebooted, grid was off, turned it back on, now it works
<willcooke> megh
<Trevinho> alexarnaud: yeah, I'm giving a look at it, please give me some time as I've lots of things in my plate right now :)
<Laney> (pasta)
<Laney> (pizza)
<Laney> (steak?)
<Trevinho> ahahah
<Trevinho> yeah, one at time though
<Trevinho> we don't mix, you know...
<Laney> no pasta on your pizza?
<Laney> eww
<alexarnaud> Trevinho: you make me hunger but OK :).
<Laney> http://slice.seriouseats.com/archives/2012/09/spaghetti-pizza-at-farinas-in-grapevine-tx.html
 * alexarnaud expects pizza right now ^^
<andyrock> abeato: are the two processes creating two different MirConnections?
<abeato> andyrock, yes
<andyrock> super
<andyrock> so I can even use mir gbm buffer extension
<andyrock> on one
<abeato> should be possible
<andyrock> abeato: thanks for the help
<abeato> np
<Trevinho> Laney: no pleaseeee... That's unfair! It's like killing me!
<Trevinho> We already have a new hero though http://icelandmag.visir.is/article/president-iceland-announces-he-would-ban-pineapple-a-pizza-topping
<Laney> :D
<Laney> I agree with that man
<Trevinho> yeah, there are not always such forward-looking politicians
<Laney> /o\
<Laney> was having some weird lxd problems with autopkgtest
<Laney> accidentally booted zesty instances instead of xenial
 * Laney sux
 * willcooke rings the bell
 * qengho salivates.
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar  7 15:30:45 2017 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic:
<seb128> hey
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, flexiondotorg, happyaron, hikiko (out), laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (hols)
<andyrock> hey
<flexiondotorg> o/
<Trevinho> hola
<andyrock> Trevinho's spanish is improving
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> uno cerveza
<willcooke> lol
<andyrock> *una
<seb128> see :p
<seb128> andyrock, I was pretending to be Trevinho ;-)
<andyrock> ahah
<seb128> :-P
<Trevinho> ahaha
<willcooke> That's the statutory 3 mins wait, so let's begin
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: attente
<willcooke> err
<willcooke> I'll come back to you andyrock, you get to go second today because, erm, it's your birthday
<attente> happy b-day andyrock :)
<attente> finished migrating the mir backend to the new mir api
<attente> just looking at gtk-mir bugs. have a partial fix for lp:1668457, currently building in a ppa
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> so working on cr+mir
<andyrock> got the first render
<willcooke> \o/
<andyrock> I'm now working to split the gpu and the ui part as this is the plan for all the platforms
<andyrock> once we do that we can start working on the input support
<andyrock> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hihi
<desrt> the gobject refactor of the dconf proxy is almost done.  looked kinda like a rewrite in the end :/
<desrt> just about ready to start integrating attente's work
<desrt> pretty happy with how it turned out.  it's a lot cleaner than it was before.
<desrt> (eof)
<willcooke> nice, thanks desrt
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey, happy birthday andyrock
<dgadomski> * working on bug #1646585
<dgadomski> eof
<ubot5> bug 1646585 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config replaces /etc/resolv.conf symlink with a hard file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646585
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic fjkong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: fjkong
<FJKong> hi
<FJKong> merge adduser-3.115ubuntu1 #1670714
<FJKong> merge gtk+2.0 2.24.31-2ubuntu1 #1667355
<FJKong> merge aptitude 0.8.5-1ubuntu1 #1667353
<FJKong> that's all
<willcooke> thanks FJKong
<willcooke> #topic flexiondotorg
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Happy Birthday andyrock! 🎉 🍰  🎁 🎂
<flexiondotorg>   - Helped Mozilla fix their CI, it is now producing Firefox snaps again. Follow up call later this week.
<flexiondotorg>   - MWC last week.
<flexiondotorg>   - PoC snaps for Discord (fully confined) and itch.io (currently devmode, probably needs to be classic).
<flexiondotorg>   - Updated PoC snap of Skype for Linux Beta. Audio/Video calls now working when strictly confined.
<flexiondotorg>   - Introduced Spotify Legal to Canonical Legal so they can work out commerical agreements.
<flexiondotorg>   - Updated Spotify PoC snap.
<flexiondotorg>   - Calls with Lightstreamer, sysdig and Nylas.
<flexiondotorg>   - PoC snap for Microsoft Visual Code.
<flexiondotorg>   - Working on some documentation/videos for Electron developers to explain how to snap their apps using just snapcraft and also with electron-builder.
<flexiondotorg> end
<willcooke> Excellent, thanks flexiondotorg
<willcooke> Have the feet recovered yet flexiondotorg?
<flexiondotorg> no
<willcooke> :(
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: happyaron
<flexiondotorg> If anyone ever get's asked if they can go, the answer is "No thanks"
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, :) Good advice
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> (not around btw)
<willcooke> Looks like happyaron isn't around.  He's been working on a security fix for nm-applet which has been handed to security for testing and release .
<willcooke> thanks to Laney for the patch
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> - chromium:
<willcooke>  working on the software rendering part
<willcooke>  fixing issues and probs in my dev environment etc
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> hihi
<Laney> uh
<Laney> where u at
<Laney> weird
<Laney> • fixed a bug in nm-applet when used in the greeter
<Laney> • Some sponsorships
<Laney> • Some small package updates & testing/syncs of others (e.g. vala, file-roller)
<Laney> • tested new glib from smcv (dh conversion)
<Laney> • Test fixes - software-properties-gtk
<Laney> • autopkgtest:
<Laney> ∘ look into kernel failures - it was hitting the OOM killer during a test rebuild, not sure why - adding swap seems to have helped... I redeployed all the armhf machines with that
<Laney> ∘ apparently there was too much downloading on swift from the web frontend, made that generate each release in serial rather than parallel to help but IS didn't give me much information so who knows if it did / what the problem really was
<Laney> • fixed up an old g-i patch based on upstream's review
<Laney> 🚣
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> Hello my pretties.
<qengho> * Cr updated for X, Y, Z. ARM64 fixed for Y and Z.
<qengho> * in progress: arm64 for X
<qengho> * in progress: all arch for T
<qengho> * lazy task to-do: yubikey tools snaps. PPAs suck if you care about security.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • langpacks updates are working now but being generated only for a few locales, started investigating that but didn't figure out the issue yet
<seb128> • looked a bit at systemd user session/at-spi with Luke
<seb128> • tested n-m-applet/permission issue
<seb128> • some archive admin reviews
<seb128> • usual launchpads/e.u.c bugs triaging
<seb128> </week>
<seb128> happy birthday andyrock as well!
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> eh, /me is late. can you skip over me for a sec?
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, ack
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Spent a lot of time trying to track down why at-spi is not loaded by systemd in the user session. The current symptoms of this are a non-accessible unity panel, and a non-accessible MATE panel as well. Thanks to some help from Seb, managed to dig a bit further. For some reason, at-spi is atarted using its desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart, but not in time for mate panel or unity panel to be accessible. The at-spi-dbus-bus service
<willcooke> is inactive/dead, and in both cases, is started by mate or gnome session, and not the systemd user session binary. Removing the xdg desktop file means at-spi doesn't start at all, and Orca cannot connect to at-spi, to the point where at-spi doesn't even get activated. Investigation continues.
<willcooke> * Started looking into an installer issue on Xenial that was brought to my attention, where the installer becomes inaccessible after partitioning for an unknown reason, and is only accessible with Orca once the user reaches the keyboard or user info pages. Need to get more debugging info from ubiquity to see if I can work out what may be going on.
<willcooke> * Spent some time working on integration with espeak-ng in speech-dispatcher upstream due to upcoming changes in the next espeak-ng release, that break interraction with speech-dispatcher.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> tkamppeter, please let me have your updates via email (or just paste here later)
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Updated snapcraft desktop-helpers to use SRU'ed xenial default libraries
<Trevinho> · Couple of improvements to the Remmina snap
<Trevinho> · Fixed remaining issues of the nextcloud-client snap (now merged upstream)
<Trevinho> · Prepared a branch for travis building and uploading of the next-cloud client
<Trevinho> · snapcraft-preload: fixed so that it can connect to DISPLAY (and thus work in X11!)
<Trevinho> · Removed Required units from unity7 systemd services (avoiding session crashes)
<Trevinho> · Prepared an unity7 landing
<Trevinho> · Unity7 / compiz reviews
<Trevinho> · snapped subsurface (let's test Linus on that! :-))
<Trevinho> · Enjoyed some Cañas, sun and tapas in Barcelona
<Trevinho> EOF
<willcooke> :) thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - bumped libreoffice 5.2/yakkety to 5.2.6~rc2 in ppa
<Sweet5hark> - followed a hint from Debian that our fix for USN-3210-1/CVE-2017-3157 is bad. confirmed with #security that we could not reproduce, PoC was prevented to work with our patch
<Sweet5hark> - some TDF admin: job descriptions etc.
<Sweet5hark> - networking at local event and follow-up with Open Knowledge Foundation, Prototype Fund, Jugend hackt, Koerberstiftung etc.
<Sweet5hark> - upstream refactoring: memory management, closing ressource leaks
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2017-03-07 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything?
<flexiondotorg> I'd like to pick seb128 and didrocks brains about fonts and themes in snaps.
<flexiondotorg> Not now.
<seb128> you can ask on the channel any time
<flexiondotorg> Will do.
<flexiondotorg> Bumping into regularly now.
<willcooke> If that's it, let's wrap.  Thanks all.
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | requests paired with a pink killer will be given preferential treatment
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar  7 15:50:08 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-03-07-15.30.moin.txt
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: are the firefox snaps publicly available?
<flexiondotorg> jbicha Not published in the store yet.
<flexiondotorg> They are CI build assets on the Mozilla infrastructure.
<flexiondotorg> Hoping to get them pushing to edge later this week.
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho Thanks for those Indicator fixes. However, I have sad news.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: FYI, I did format some best practices for snap themes
<didrocks> but yeah, general fonts and theming are another topic :)
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: is mozilla interested in running their own snap store?
<flexiondotorg> jbicha I don't know about that.
<flexiondotorg> didrocks What info dod you have about themes?
<flexiondotorg> Best practice.
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: for creating a snap theme?
<didrocks> or having snaps accessing user's theme
<didrocks> (the 2 are quite differents :))
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho The sad news is, the indicators were fixed in 1.17 and have regressed in 5.0.05 :-(
<flexiondotorg> didrocks Well, I need to use the desktop-gtk2 helper for Electron apps.
<flexiondotorg> Which sucks in themes and icons.
<flexiondotorg> I don't actually need the icons.
<didrocks> desktop-* helper works for general gtk/qt apps
<didrocks> but yeah, they don't for electron apps
<flexiondotorg> The themes are really only needed for file pickers.
<didrocks> I don't know why TBH, didn't get the time to debug it
<didrocks> we have the same with atoms
<didrocks> appmenu aren't exported
<didrocks> no denials, nothing
<flexiondotorg> The themes and icons increase the snap size considerably.
<didrocks> I guess it's internal code fallback
<didrocks> yes
<didrocks> we emailed upstream about this many times
<didrocks> you can add your voice :)
<flexiondotorg> Yes.
<didrocks> content interface doesn't really fix it IMHO
<didrocks> but we can create a snap with the most popular themes
<flexiondotorg> I'd put the the theme/font handling in the "nice to have" pile.
<didrocks> it's just not handy, because you can't connect one slot to multiple plugs
<didrocks> which I emailed upstream about too :p
<flexiondotorg> There are bigger issues with indicator icons, media keys, mpris, gnome-keyring that need fixing first.
<flexiondotorg> I'm collating the details.
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: I was curious because snap basically has just a single centralized app store (the Ubuntu one) so far, but it doesn't have to work that way, right?
<flexiondotorg> jbicha Correct. You could run your own store.
<jbicha> especially if it's mozilla that's building them, they could optionally host them too
<flexiondotorg> I've not found an ISV or project who is interested in doing that yet though.
<flexiondotorg> They are keen to use existing infrastructure.
<flexiondotorg> I'll find out more from the Mozilla guys on Friday.
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, did they merge those menu patches?
<jbicha> snap is criticized for the "server is closed source" and having somoeone major like Mozilla or LibreOffice demonstrate that it is possible to run an independent snap store would help there
<flexiondotorg> Last I spoke to they needed to fix CI so they could merge those patches and have the test suite run.
<flexiondotorg> I helped fix CI.
<flexiondotorg> But then MWC happened.
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks for helping them out
<flexiondotorg> So I'm catching up with them on Friday.
<jbicha> Sweet5hark: any opinion on bug 1667195?
<ubot5> bug 1667195 in mdbtools (Ubuntu) "Drop mdbtools-gmdb from main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1667195
<Sweet5hark> jbicha: seems dropworthy for me. lemme ask #libreoffice-dev, if someone screams ...
<jbicha> Sweet5hark: ok, could you comment on the bug once you find out?
<Sweet5hark> willdo
<jbicha> ubuntu-server seems ok with dropping mdbtools from supported, but they want ubuntu-desktop's input
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: I'm missing the context... In what?
<Trevinho> as for electron there are multiple aspects to fix
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho I'm collecting data.
<flexiondotorg> I'll be in touch tomorrow to discuss.
<flexiondotorg> But it is weird that Skype worked and then with the new version, no longer works.
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: new version of what? libappindicator?
<flexiondotorg> Skype itself.
<flexiondotorg> That said, I have several Electron apps that use Indicators and they all exhibit broken icons.
<seb128> flexiondotorg, but you had those working when Trevinho worked on his fix?
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Skype was fixed. The others were not. Now Skype regressed with their new release.
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: are you sure that isn't due to the snapd issue for missing newtheme signal?
<flexiondotorg> And yes, Skype was broken. Trevinho made fixes. Those fixes worked.
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho I've not seen that issue. Do you have a link?
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: also now you don't have to add after: indicator-gtk2 part... At least, it depends if you're using desktop helpers or not
<Trevinho> https://github.com/3v1n0/snapd/commit/694a27e413de09e0aa4ffb25cf3b3196566d22c7
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: you can apply https://github.com/3v1n0/snapd/commit/694a27e413de09e0aa4ffb25cf3b3196566d22c7.patch to your apparmor generated files to test
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho Could be.
<flexiondotorg> Here is a log entry I see.
<flexiondotorg> Mar  7 14:53:43 skull dbus[2911]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_signal"  bus="session" path="/org/ayatana/NotificationItem/skypeforlinux1" interface="org.kde.StatusNotifierItem" member="NewIconThemePath" mask="send" name="org.freedesktop.DBus" pid=23499 label="snap.skypeforlinux-test.skypeforlinux-test" peer_pid=3451 peer_label="unconfined"
<Trevinho> ok so yeah
<flexiondotorg> Is that merged upstream?
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: you can workaround with wget https://github.com/3v1n0/snapd/commit/694a27e413de09e0aa4ffb25cf3b3196566d22c7.patch -O - | sudo patch  /var/lib/snapd/apparmor/profiles/snap. [skype snap path profile]
<Trevinho> and then sudo apparmor_parser -r <on that file>
<flexiondotorg> I'll test.
<flexiondotorg> Also, just to be clear adding 'indicator-xxx' to after: is no longer required?
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho ^
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: it depends weather you're using a desktop-toolkit or not
<Trevinho> if only glib, you need it
<flexiondotorg> OK, thanks.
<flexiondotorg> Also, I've tried the apparmmor patch. Sadly no change, icon still broken :-(
<flexiondotorg> Trevinho You can test with 'sudo snap install discord-test --edge'
<flexiondotorg> I've patched the apparmor profile for that too.
<Laney> nighty night!
<seb128> night Laney & desktopers
<willcooke> night
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: so, as the error states...
<Trevinho> (Discord:13548): libappindicator-WARNING **: Using '/tmp' paths in SNAP environment will lead to unreadable resources
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: that's a chromium issue, it always saves the things in TMPDIR
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: workaround was to use TMPDIR to XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<Trevinho> flexiondotorg: by setting that it should work
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-08
 * desrt yawns
<desrt> mvo: good morning :D
<mvo> hey desrt! good morning to you as well :)
<hikiko> hi all
<desrt> hikiko: morning :D
<hikiko> hi desrt :)
<hikiko> how are you
<hikiko> ?
<desrt> peachy.
<desrt> gonna subclass some shit today
<desrt> hells ya
<hikiko> :)
<hikiko> happy wednesday...
<desrt> there's a kid upstairs from us... it runs around a lot and makes a lot of noise... probably like 2 or 3 or something
<desrt> a couple of days ago in the hallway it was yelling "hey ho, hey hey ho!" from one of the carnival songs
<desrt> this morning it's yelling "kölle alaaf!"
<desrt> this is seriously cute.
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke flexiondotorg
<willcooke> yo!
<Laney> AH
<Laney> MORNING!
<willcooke> hey Laney
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> how's it going?
<willcooke> It's good - I won a prize for being the first person to berate chrisccoulson about dropping support for the Java plugin in Firefox!
<Laney> ah, berating chrisccoulson, a worthy sport
<Laney> stupid numb face
<Laney> i'm scared to sip this tea
<Laney> but it's tea, so I will persevere
<willcooke> We're here for you.  Ease yourself in to it.
<Laney> no puddles so far
<Laney> willcooke: btw, UI freeze tomorrow, ...
 * willcooke chases
<willcooke> we're gonna be late, again
<Laney> ho hum
<willcooke> poked Marcus
<willcooke> If they can get it to me today I will update the installer before EOD
<Laney> cool
<Laney> need wallpaper(s) too
<willcooke> ya
<Laney> oh that's what 'it' is isn't it
<Laney> thought you meant the animal
<willcooke> both
<Laney> sweet
<willcooke> Maybe I'll draw it
 * willcooke breaks out the crayons
<Laney> need to poke nhaines too
<willcooke> done
<Laney> you beauty
<Laney> students are turning up to ruin my peace
 * Laney is in the hallward
<willcooke> Laney, nhaines will be applying for UI freeze for community wallpapers too.  Ubucon got in the way.  Voting will happen by the weekend.
<Laney> willcooke: ok, it's not *so* important for those as they aren't really exposed by default
<duflu> willcooke: Is there some kind of image quality threshold for wallpaper contributions?
<duflu> Seems to be hit and miss in some releases
<willcooke> duflu, they suggested 4k min. last cycle, but most people still didnt have cameras that did it, so I think they dropped it.  Sec...
<Laney>   
<Laney> oops
<Laney> stupid wifi
<willcooke> Design at a minimum resolution of at least 2560 x 1600
<willcooke> duflu, ^
<duflu> willcooke: That would be only 4kx3k on average. At some point I think that should be a minimum requirement because it's only 12MP
<willcooke> but yeah, given the number of entries I think they had to drop it
<willcooke> I'm guessing phone cameras
<duflu> willcooke: I mean, don't be mean. But the perception of Ubuntu's quality suffers if the image quality is low
<willcooke> There was a heated debate on the mailing list about it.
<willcooke> ..but I cant find it
<duflu> That's OK, nevermind
<duflu> I should have logged off already but am waiting to reproduce a test failure
<willcooke> :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<duflu> Morning davmor2
<Sweet5hark> moin
<willcooke> Laney, wallpaper today, animal "soon".  Being reviewed today, so might be right first time, but expect it will need some tweaks
<Laney> okey dokey
 * willcooke lunch -> shed shopping 
<jbicha> Laney: I fixed the symlinks and commented on bug 1669655
<ubot5> bug 1669655 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "Adapt to new Nautilus icon name" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669655
<Laney> nice, thx
<jbicha> Laney: would you be interested in uploading gdk-pixbuf to experimental and sync to zesty?
<Laney> depends what it is
<Laney> if updating to the unstable series, not really
<jbicha> it's the fix for LP: #1665602, it's not a new version but a new package; Debian isn't interested in it for unstable because they haven't seen the bug triggered there yet
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1665602 in gdk-pixbuf (Ubuntu) "nautilus no thumbnails for .jpg and .png" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665602
<Laney> ok, so it's a regression caused by pushing the unstable gnome
<jbicha> the new files were from 2.36.1 but dh_install --list-missing, it wasn't seen until now
<Laney> will look, probably tomorrow though
<Laney> trying to rebase gnome-software atm
<jbicha> Laney: rebase against master? yeah, I saw hughsie was doing reorganizing again
<Laney> always fun
<jbicha> Laney: are you working on the gnome-software 3.22.6 update for zesty? or do you want me to do it?
<Laney> jbicha: you can if you like, I didn't look at that branch yet
<Laney> not sure if the new commandline launching stuff is in there
<Trevinho> ksamak: hey can you update your compiz branches so that they've the right code style? With { } in new lines for ifs and such
<Trevinho> ksamak: also you should use 4 spaces for first indentation level, 1 tab for 2nd, 4 spaces + 1 tab for 3rd and so on...
<Laney> that's an interesting indentation scheme
<mdeslaur> "interesting"
<willcooke> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/1671160
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1671160 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "17.04 default wallpapers" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> thx
<Laney> going to pop off for a bit
<Laney> i'll come on later to wallpaper it up
<willcooke> night all
<Laney> god the ubuntu-wallpapers package makes me feel sick
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-09
<desrt> word.
 * desrt doesn't even know why she tries before 10
<didrocks> because there is always a little didrocks (but sometimes busy in meetings or discussions)!
<didrocks> hello desrt
<desrt> hey didrocks :)
<desrt> how are you sleeping these days? :)
<didrocks> sleeping well during the week :) less the week-end as I'm charge of night shifts
<desrt> :)
<desrt> that's only fair
<didrocks> but we are really lucky, apart from a small cry when he's hungry, he doesn't cry at nights
<didrocks> so, just has to wake up now once
<didrocks> (still short nights, but good enough ;))
<flocculant> didrocks: I find that totally unfair after my own experiences ...
<flocculant> :)
<didrocks> flocculant: ahah :)
<didrocks> yeah, I guess there are things you can't control
<didrocks> and you are lucky or not :p
<didrocks> (but things can change anytime apparently, so touching woods)
 * flocculant resorted to a touch of brandy in milk on at least 1 occasion :p
<didrocks> :)
 * desrt grabs a piece of paper and starts writing down these tips from experienced parents
<didrocks> don't call me "experienced" yet :)
<didrocks> (don't know if you can call anyone experienced anyway :p)
<flocculant> well - first one is practise anyway - write your own baby manual time :D
<flocculant> oops - lets not do that next time :)
<didrocks> hehe, yeah, we already have our list of things to avoid doing :p
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<duflu> tjaalton: Hey, should I assume that 17.04 final will use Xorg 1.19?
<duflu> (in other words move all Xmir development to the 1.19 branch)
<tjaalton> duflu: yes
<tjaalton> I'm prepping it on a ppa
<duflu> tjaalton: Thanks. And good luck :)
<tjaalton> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/ubuntu/x-staging/+packages
<tjaalton> just need to finish the video driver rebuilds
<ksamak> Trevinho: hi. I've been wondering about that coding style
<ksamak> Trevinho: you enforce it also for ifs? I really have some problems reading that style sometimes, where does that come from? Does spilsbury prefer that?
<ksamak> and that indentation level, what's the logic for that? i've tried to keep it up in files i was modifying, but it's really a pain
<ksamak> Trevinho: how can i set that up in vim XD ?
<Laney> what's upppppppppppppppppppppp
<ksamak> Trevinho: lastly, for the timer issue, i've commented that three times, i haven't had any answer, here: I tried optionGetActivateAtStartup() in the constructor, but I think GSettings aren't initialized yet if the object isn't constructed.
<ksamak> The optionGetActivateAtStartup function only returns default value (0) if placed in constructor, or in function called by constructor. I don't know of any other mean to bypass this except a timer.
<ksamak> Trevinho: sorry, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ksamak/compiz/showmouse_autostart_option/+merge/315652
<didrocks> hey Laney, flexiondotorg!
<flexiondotorg> didrocks o/
<seb128> hey Laney flexiondotorg desrt
<flexiondotorg> seb128 Laney desrt o/
<Laney> HEY DIDROCKS! HEY SEB!"*! HEY FLEXIONDOTORG!
<desrt> hi laney, seb :)
<Laney> YEEEEEEEAH HI DESRT
<desrt> laney's keyboard is sticky this morning
<flocculant> desrt: STICKY surely :p
<desrt> it's the waffles
<TheMuso> seb128, Laney: Thanks for your help the other day. Tracked down the issue, and its lightdm related. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1670933 I'm sure Robert will get to it in the next few weeks.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1670933 in Light Display Manager "Accessibility partly broken due to X root window being kept from login session." [Undecided,New]
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, nice that you figured it out
<Laney> zomg
<TheMuso> seb128: Yeah twas a head scratcher thats for sure.
<bdrung_work> hi, my keyboard mapping in Ubuntu 16.10 is somehow broken. some keypresses result in a buttonpress event (that shows the 'xev'). when using the guest session, everything is okay. any advice where to look for a broken configuration? which component is responsible for the keymapping?
<bdrung_work> here is the output of xev: http://paste.debian.net/918916/
 * Laney invokes tjaalton ^- :P
<tjaalton> well I don't know how unity messes it up ;)
<tjaalton> or u-s-d/u-c-c
<tjaalton> if the guest session is fine that is
<bdrung_work> yeah! i finally found it. open unity-control-center -> universal access -> pointing and clicking -> mouse keys -> disable control the pointer using the keypad
<tjaalton> ha
<bdrung_work> i don't know how i could have accidentially enabled it
<bdrung_work> another issue (which can be reproduced in a guest session): when clicking on an item in the global application menu, the menu entry opens. when moving the mouse to the left or right, the initial menu entry stays open (instead of showing the menu entry below the mouse). is that a know issue? if not, which package should i file the bug against?
<Laney> start with unity
<Laney> not known to me, but search Launchpad first I guess
<bdrung_work> okay. reported the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1671432
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1671432 in unity (Ubuntu) "Global application menu does not follow mouse move for displaying submenus" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> bdrung_work: thanks
<Laney> Trevinho / andyrock: ^- might be interested in that one
 * Laney goes to make some coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<andyrock> bdrung_work Laney : this is likely due to Trevinho's xi2 changes
<andyrock> let's see if he can take a look
<Laney> ok
<Laney> and morning andyrock
<andyrock> morning all
<andyrock> :D
<andyrock> and morning Laney
<Laney> how's it going?
<andyrock> working on chromium :D
<Laney> sorry for your loss
<chrisccoulson> chromium's not too bad to work with ;)
<jbicha> Laney: could you look into sponsoring humanity-icon-theme and adwaita-icon-theme today?
<Laney> I already am looking at humanity right this second
<jbicha> cool :)
<ximion> Laney: can you push the tags you made on the appstream-glib repo to the server? ;-)
<Laney> ok
<ximion> also, new asgen release, fixing a couple of issues
<Laney> it emails me about commits
<Laney> or tags or something
<Laney> pushed
<ximion> I'll also bring back the "show" command from the old dep11gen soon, so one can show all information asgen has about a package - the nautilus-plugin thing was a bit scary
<Laney> remote: fatal: Invalid revision range 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000..5f9617bc3f1bf5557b4b94b618c0a46d3c802b3d
<Laney> WHAT
<Laney> not pushed
<ximion> ehhh....
<ximion> oh, that must be your subscription settings then, I never get mail - but tbh, Github mail has been broken for me for a while (it either sends no mail or batch-sends a large chunk of ancient mail at some random point where I already read & closed issue reports)
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> does seem to have pushed something
<ximion> for the Git issue: try again? :P
 * ximion doesn't see Laney's changes at https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-packagekit/appstream-glib.git
<Laney> I do
<Laney> exp branch
<ximion_> Laney: indeed - refresh is nice ^^
<ximion_> now that the tag is there, I hope the tracker will stop nagging about it being missing :P
<ximion_> thanks!
<ximion> Laney: btw, a large chunk of asgen's processing time at Debian was rsyncing data to the public location - since we use a static server where data gets copied to anyway, this was completely unnecessary. With the "set your own export dirs" feature in the latest release, one run is now 20-30min faster
<ximion> I expected some speed improvement, but this was a bit much ^^
<Laney> O_O
<jbicha> yeah, github email is inconsistent for me too, I get some but definitely not all emails for new comments on issues
<Laney> does that much change each time?
<Laney> btw branches were already pushed, just not tags
<Laney> maybe it failed because of that weird error
<Laney> I foudn the command in ctrl-r and re-ran it
<ximion> ok
<ximion> jbicha: I am thinking about disabling mailing, because it's more distractive than useful
<ximion> I wonder if GH is aware of the issues
 * ximion thought he was the only one
<Laney> ximion: so setting the export dirs - will they be updated atomically?
<Laney> launchpad rsyncs from us, so seeing an incomplete state there would be quite bad
<ximion> Laney: they won't be updated atomically, unfortunately
<ximion> so, in this case you won't get much from it...
<Laney> although tbh I just do rsync --delete-after export/ public/ atm
<Laney> so you could see half states already
<ximion> Debian's server pushes data instead of having others pull data, so it's less of an issue
 * Laney coughs
<ximion> (dak pulls, however - maybe I need to rsync the data directory still, to be safe)
<Laney> you could make it do an update-then-rename thing
<ximion> for each html page this would be quite annoying - but possible
<ximion> the old generator was doing this for data/hints, maybe it's worth to reintroduce that
<Laney> or do something with hardlinks
<ximion> for media, that effort isn't necessary (new data won't be read if the corresponding metadata file isn't there, and data is never modified in media/, only added/deleted)
<ximion> yeah, I think write-then-rename for hints/data makes a lot of sense, and maybe it's easy for html too
 * ximion added this to the todo list as low priority
<Laney> interesting
<Laney> is media deleted immediately?
<Laney> jbicha: I get an arrow as the nautilus icon with the new packages
<Laney> suspect it's the change in ubuntu-themes, looks like system-file-manager-panel from there
<Laney> why are we doing this change? :/
<jbicha> we're doing it because nautilus 3.24 is doing the change
<Laney> that's not in zesty
<jbicha> we could revert adwaita-icon-theme dropping the system-file-manager icon but that doesn't change the need to adapt to nautilus' icon anyway next cycle
<Laney> you could do that, you could add symlinks in the new adwaita-icon-theme
<jbicha> yes but like I said we'd have to do this change next cycle any way
<Laney> I'm aware of that
<Laney> but you wouldn't introduce bugs into zesty by doing that
<ximion> Laney: no, media is only deleted when you do a cruft collection
<ximion> that way, screenshots stay online for a while, in case people haven't updated their metadata yet
<Laney> yeah, that's what I was getting at
<Laney> I think the archives keep things around for a little while to avoid that problem
<ximion> jup
<ximion> there is a timeout on packages in the pool inside dak
<ximion> I guess LP does the same
<bdrung_work> Trevinho, regarding #1671432. do i have to restart something after changing that setting?
<Trevinho> bdrung_work: no, it should apply instantly
<Trevinho> it's the same as going to settings -> appearance -> behavior
<bdrung_work> Trevinho, no, it doesn't change
<Laney> Trevinho: weird, it happens on my desktop but not my laptop
<Laney> if it's an XI2 problem, is that a mouse vs touchpad thing?
<Trevinho> Laney: mhmh yeah, it might be...
 * Laney starts ze VM
<Trevinho> but in a VM....
<Trevinho> mh
<Laney> works in there
<jbicha> Laney: could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu-themes/adapt-to-nautilus-324/+merge/319453
<Laney> done
<Laney> jbicha: I'm going to force push over the tag you created
<Laney> for humanity
<jbicha> Laney: please do, I pushed the tag before I got the rejection email that said I didn't have upload rights for it
<Laney> done
<willcooke> nighty night
<cyphermox> jbicha: I'm sure you know already, but I think your gnome-shell is borken.
<jbicha> cyphermox: mine isn't but I've heard reports that things broke for some people with 3.23.91
<jbicha> what graphics hardware do you have?
<jbicha> and weren't you using gnome-shell because Unity was broken?
<cyphermox> Radeon HD 7950/8950
<cyphermox> also, http://www.ur1.ca/qmb1b
<jbicha> there's bug 1669374 and https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354349
<ubot5> bug 1669374 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome-shell v. 3.23.91 - blackscreen - Zesty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669374
<jbicha> but I think those reports are a bit jumbled, it would help if people would file new bugs at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=gnome-shell
<jbicha> if enough people file bugs, maybe the mutter/gnome-shell would not do whatever refactoring they did after the 3.23.90 Freeze
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> I'm not starting it via gdm though, gdm was failing to start, so lightdm is what starts gnome-shell right now
<jbicha> because 3.23.90 worked for you, right? and did it break with mutter 3.23.91?
<cyphermox> downgrading gnome-shell and gnome-shell-common fixes it
<cyphermox> ah, is there new mutter too?
<jbicha> did gdm work for you before mutter 3.23.91?
<cyphermox> probably did, yeah
<jbicha> mutter 3.23.91 landed in zesty about March 1
<jbicha> but you're saying that gnome-shell 3.23.91 made things even worse?
<cyphermox> yep
<jbicha> you could also complain in #gnome-shell on irc.gnome.org
<cyphermox> let me scramble things up a bit more, I'll upgrade shell again, but downgrade mutter.
<jbicha> you can't upgrade shell without mutter because mutter's api isn't exactly stable :|
<jbicha> shell depends on NewStuff from mutter 3.23.91
<cyphermox> of course.
<jbicha> I don't experience the bug and I don't have graphics experience so I'm no help in getting this fixed
<jbicha> cyphermox: I'm complaining in #gnome-shell now, but if you'd file a bug that would help
<jbicha> yours is the first I've heard of radeon being affected
<TheMuso> cyphermox: Good on ya for supporting AMD. :)
<cyphermox> haha
<cyphermox> TheMuso: this was just some card I could mine bitcoins with some time ago, and that plays games nicely.
<cyphermox> a friend of mine wanted to check that out (bitcoins) and I was curious too
<TheMuso> Fair enough. I'm buing AMD cards for desktop systems from now on because AMD are actually caring mroe than NVIDIA are about having free software drivers.
<TheMuso> And thats important to me.
<cyphermox> I just use whatever hardware I can find that does the job
<TheMuso> Fair enough.
<cyphermox> but yeah, AMD tends to have nice drivers in general, if you don't care about freeness too much.
 * TheMuso is looking forward to more notebooks with AMD GPU in the next year or so now that AMD are back in the CPU game.
<cyphermox> aye
<cyphermox> TheMuso: incidently, it's been a while since we'd been at a similar event :)
<TheMuso> cyphermox: Indeed.
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-10
<hikiko> hi
<flexiondotorg> Morning hikiko
<hikiko> hi flexiondotorg :)
<hikiko> how are you?
<davmor2> Morning all
<Laney> hi ho
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg Laney davmor2
<desrt> hello 10am
<desrt> how is everyone this lovely friday?
<willcooke> ahoy
<desrt> hey willcooke :)
<davmor2> desrt: grey is not lovely ;) other than that fine thanks how about you?
<seb128> hey desrt willcooke
<seb128> happy friday desktopers!
<Laney> hey hikiko flexiondotorg davmor2 Laney seb128 desrt willcooke!!!!
<hikiko> hahaha
<hikiko> hey Laney flexiondotorg davmor2 seb128 desrt willcooke
<Laney> hikiko: you missed hikiko
<hikiko> I like that Laney says hello to himself
<hikiko> lol
<hikiko> yup
<Laney> :D
<Laney> that's the only person you can shake hands with
<hikiko> hahahaha
<duflu> Surely yourself is the only person you can't properly shake hands with...
<davmor2> cyphermox: I still have the biannual issue of no prompt to hit enter to continue on zesty just as a heads up before we block final beat on it :)
<jbicha> cyphermox: does the suggestion at bug 1671823 help?
<ubot5> bug 1671823 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell package should depend on gir1.2-geoclue-2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1671823
<cyphermox> jbicha: yeah, Isee you uploaded the fix too
<jbicha> good, so it's just NVIDIA and at least one Intel guy who had problems with gnome-shell/mutter 3.23.91
<cyphermox> well, gdm still doesn't start
<cyphermox> and I don't use either Nvidia or Intel
<jbicha> please open bugs then
<b4n> andyrock: I'm experimenting with XI2 for a while now, and I'm kind of puzzled.  Apparently, if *any* client is listening to XI2 events on a window (e.g. the root one), the Core events are *not* sent to *any* client -- unless it has a grab on them (?).  This is problematic, because then simply listening to XI2 events breaks e.g. window move clicks, as the release event is never sent.
<b4n> andyrock: I wonder what I could actually do, apart maybe converting all of Compiz input to XI2 :S
<b4n> The closest to a "solution" I got is translating XI2 events back to Core ones, but that's obviously not a great approach, and it causes problems when receiving events on other windows (maybe solvable by listening to XI2 events on those too, although I'm not yet sure where it comes from)
<b4n> and this "solution" would make it harder to not have everything working when grabs are active
<b4n> so in the end, it can work fairly OK for KeyPress and ButtonPress (which we receive because of the grabs), but not for KeyRelease and ButtonRelease
<willcooke> night all, have a good weekend
<Laney> me too, see you
<seb128> have a good w.e desktopers!
<seb128> bye Laney
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-03-11
<clissold345> I'm a volunteer working on the desktop help for 17.04. Does anyone know the official line on the tabs in Security & Privacy? There are two tabs "Files & Applications" and "Diagnostics". The "Security" and "Search" tabs from 16.04 have been dropped in 17.04? Is that correct?
<precarken> Hello, does anything like https://pcpartpicker.com exist to build a machine for Ubuntu?  Trying to find an easy way to see what will be compatible.
<Laney> wah, my gjs -> libsecret fix didn't work
<jbicha> :(
<jbicha> we should ask the gjs maintainer for help since he fixed up other GNOME stuff that broke with the mozjs38 transition
<jbicha> also libsecret is sad on Debian too : https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=libsecret
<Laney> not the js tests though
<Laney> at least not on the couple of arches I checked
<jbicha> right, and 'make check' in libsecret worked fine for me locally with your patch
<Laney> was probably a red herring
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-05
<Alabaster> hello if anyone is awake
<flocculant> Alabaster: if you're after support then you need #ubuntu
<flocculant> and hello ;)
<didrocks> good morning
<darkxst> hey didrocks
<Laney> hey hey!
<didrocks> hey Laney ;)
<Laney> hey didrocks :'(
<Laney> hugs
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<darkxst> hey seb128, Laney
<seb128> hey Tim
<darkxst> seb128, https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/gnome-shell-search-providers/4322
<seb128> darkxst, thanks for raising that up, we don't plan to snap much of the things you listed
<seb128> calculator is interesting, need to think what we do, if we want that feature in the dash and how useful it is
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ one more issue of you want to snap gnome-software
<kenvandine> seb128, darkxst: yeah, i saw that
<darkxst> calculator is one of those thing you have no idea how many people have discovered
<seb128> I didn't for sure
<darkxst> seb128, it was added way back, while you guys were in unity land
<darkxst> Overview of changes in gnome-calculator 3.13.3
<darkxst> * New : Calculator search provider (Michael Catanzaro)
<seb128> right, I mean as an user I never saw it used or knew you could that in GNOME
<darkxst> yes, and probably there are 1000's of GNOME users that don't know either
<darkxst> but it certainly becomes a big issue if you snap any of the more common ones
<darkxst> things like nautilus or software etc
<seb128> yeah, not this cycle, except maybe gnome-software so we need to look at this one
<darkxst> ok
<Nafallo> salut
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey Nafallo ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> darkxst, jbicha, hi, looks like gnome-session 3.27.91-0ubuntu1 is a bit broken and some binary packages are empty
<ricotz> seb128, heya, I am good, I hope you too?
<seb128> ricotz, I am, thanks :)
<seb128> ricotz, can you open a bug and tag it block-proposed?
<ricotz> I assume a simple install-test is already performed before letting it transitioned?
<ricotz> which fails in postinst due to the missing files
<seb128> bug #1753403 I guess
<ubot5`> bug 1753403 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "package gnome-session-bin 3.27.91-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: installed gnome-session-bin package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753403
<kenvandine> Trevinho, https://dxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/taskcluster/docker/firefox-snap/snapcraft.yaml.in#72
<seb128> tagged that one
<Trevinho> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> you can ignore the part that installs mime-handler.xml
<kenvandine> but the rest of that
<seb128> ricotz, but yeah, https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-bionic/bionic/amd64/s/software-properties/20180305_075947_b01aa@/log.gz
<Trevinho> kenvandine: ahhhh... actully it was something I was experimenting too without having seen it. I think the same could be done for icon caches too, since they should not mention paths.
<darkxst> ricotz, it was working fine on gnome3-staging
<ricotz> darkxst, with the meson changes?
<darkxst> yes
<Trevinho> kenvandine: also there's a problem with that when multiple parts depend on icons or other stuff (like when you reuse a deb package depending on that desktop stuff, as it wil bring it in its part, then this thing should be replicated
<Trevinho> or... maybe build-attributes: [no-system-libraries] would avoid that?
<ricotz> darkxst, I see, please take a look, there are a lot of dh_missing warnings
<ricotz> would be good to use --fail-missing
<darkxst> ricotz, yes will look
<seb128> the ppa build has the same issue https://launchpadlibrarian.net/359306064/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.gnome-session_3.27.90.1-0ubuntu0~bionic3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> or less, hum
<Trevinho> desktoppers: see https://gitlab.gnome.org/3v1n0/nautilus/commits/ubuntu-3-26
<seb128> that gnome-session build is weird
<darkxst> seb128, ricotz, not too sure what is going on the files are there in the sbuild chroot but can't be found?
<seb128> they are not getting installed by dh_install
<ricotz> darkxst, having override_dh_install without calling dh_install inside it seems weird
<ricotz> darkxst, replacing "dh_install --list-missing" with just "dh_missing --list-missing" is not same thing
<seb128> yeah, that seems screwed
<seb128> override_dh_install:
<seb128> 	dh_missing --list-missing
<seb128> 	dh_migrations
<darkxst> ricotz, right, not sure how that happened
<seb128> and that's diff between ppa and upload to the archive
<darkxst> oh crap, let me finish dinner and then I will fix it ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, the deb does "[pid 23964] open("/usr/share/locale/fr_FR/LC_MESSAGES/gtk30.mo", O_RDONLY <unfinished ...>"
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> fr_FR
<seb128> it tries fr as well
<seb128> jbicha, seems like the webkit update made deja-dup not happy
<seb128> bug #1752950
<ubot5`> bug 1752950 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "deja-dup-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_once_slow()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752950
<darkxst> I reverted the dh_missing brain fade, but still failing to build
<seb128> kenvandine, jamesh, willcooke, hum, another (less important) issue with GNOME snaps, the "help" isn't working since it can't open the viewer
<seb128> or help: url aren't handled by xdg-open-snap
<darkxst> I will sort it out tomorrow
<jibel> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/casper/disable_snapd_refresh_timer/+merge/340739
<Laney> thx
<Nafallo> hmm. is there an easy way to test that graphics driver are in full speed mode on 16.04 Unity desktop? :-)
<sarnold> I've used glxgears for that in the past but I don't know if it is still reasonable :)
<Nafallo> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Nafallo> :-)
<jbicha> seb128: btw, GNOME Characters has a GNOME Shell search provider too (search for an emoji, click on the result and it puts the emoji in your clipboard so you can paste it somewhere)
<seb128> jbicha, that doesn't sound like useful/anything an user would do
<seb128> was this a workaround from the time gtk didn't have a picker?
<jbicha> some users use it…
<seb128> rrright
<seb128> some users rely also on sitting on spacebar to heat your hands :)
<jbicha> ok, I'm suggesting we don't switch any other apps to snaps that have a gnome-shell search provider
<Laney> 💩
<seb128> I'm suggesting we make those work
<jbicha> on the other hand, I expect snaps to be updated a lot more frequently so maybe it's not that big of a deal since this sounds fixable
<jbicha> btw, also LP: #1753146
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1753146 in gnome-characters (Ubuntu) "Characters Snap doesn't have color emoji" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753146
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ one for you, might autoresolve when we rebuild our snaps on core 18
<seb128> kenvandine, seems to be because it was build an older cairo version
<kenvandine> hmm
<kenvandine> maybe i need a newer cairo in the ppa
<jbicha> maybe, that was my guess at least
<kenvandine> it sounds plausible
<kenvandine> i'll investigate
<kenvandine> but i really just want to get all this stuff rebuilt against 18.04
<kenvandine> need to nag folks about that this week
<seb128> right
<seb128> jbicha, but thanks for pointing out the search issue, we are going to see what we can do about that
<seb128> but for now lunch
<seb128> bbl
<andyrock> robert_ancell: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/merge_requests/25/pipelines
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gsettings-desktop-schemas/commit/?id=77ff1d9
<robert_ancell> andyrock, looks like the CI system failed
<andyrock> yeah it failed with docker
<andyrock> not sure why
<andyrock> robert_ancell: ^^^
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, https://people.canonical.com/~osomon/libreoffice-6.0.2/bionic/0ubuntu1/
<jbicha> the deja-dup issue is probably webkit's fault, I pointed it out to mcatanzaro but we're waiting for the retracer to process the bug
<andyrock> robert_ancell: one more https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/merge_requests/26
<andyrock> sorry about that... I didn't notice before
<seb128> jbicha, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/358386915/Stacktrace.txt ?
<seb128> jbicha, 1751460 seems to be the same one?
<seb128> (that stacktrace comes from that one)
<seb128> flexiondotorg, ^
<flexiondotorg> seb128: ack
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: can we mark the others a duplicate of that one then?
<jbicha> s/ can you
<seb128> jbicha, is there an upstream report for it?
<jbicha> not yet
<seb128> jbicha, also the webkit agent, where is the fix commited?
<jbicha> the useragnet fix is in Debian git, I commented on the bug with some more details
<seb128> k, thanks
<jbicha> we're expecting 2.19.92 this week so unless you wanted it sooner, I was just going to wait and sync it then
<seb128> that sounds good
<seb128> jbicha, also https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/1cb4cac20da28ca548347a91c680a944708c65ed seems a new error
<seb128> while you are talking to upstream about segfaults&such :)
<jbicha> errors is a bit of pain because you have to try to dig for clues as to what is happening and you can't ask the user for more details
<jbicha> it's also a pain to share upstream
<seb128> well sometime the stacktrace speaks for itself
<seb128> but yeah, it's best when there is a corresponding launchpad report
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney, seb128: Added a comment with my view about installation of language packs:
<GunnarHj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1727710/comments/15
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1727710 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Unable to access more than 20 languages in 1080p" [High,In progress]
<GunnarHj> I hope you can pay a bit attention to this soon. ;)
<seb128> let's see if we can pick that up a bit this week
<seb128> I still don't understand what is needed to fix it properly and what is doable this cycle
<seb128> or what workaround we can use
<robert_ancell> andyrock, can you rebase
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'll try to be patient a few more days.
<GunnarHj> seb128: A simpler question: Should we drop the translation template for Synaptic from LP? (bug #1701170)
<ubot5`> bug 1701170 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "missing closing b tag in german translation of downgrade action label" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701170
<seb128> GunnarHj, or use X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpacks
<seb128> same discussion as for fcitx
<seb128> either way wfm
<seb128> GunnarHj, I would keep langpack enabled, easier to fix issues for translators
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yeah. And people tend to still like Synaptic, even if it was put to universe. So let's add X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpacks.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: it looks like https://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-evolution/unstable/evolution/debian/control?view=markup by the way
<jbicha> line 11
<flexiondotorg> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubuntu-seeds/more-minimal/+merge/340759
<seb128> flexiondotorg, thx
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Thanks, I knew. ;)
<jbicha> oh, oops
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit2gtk/2.19.91-1ubuntu2~bionic1.5.1 meant to go into a ppa, thus the funny version number
<mgedmin> when I run /usr/bin/gtimelog from the .deb I get this error on startup:
<mgedmin> (gtimelog:17630): Gtk-WARNING **: Could not load image 'gtimelog.png': Nepavyko atverti failo „/usr/share/gtimelog/gtimelog.png“: No such file or directory
<mgedmin> and if you go to the app-menu (Super+F10 in gnome-shell) and choose About, you see a broken icon
<mgedmin> also, hitting <F1> shows yelp with an error about URI help:gtimelog/index not matching any pages (I'm translating from lt_LT, original English phrasing might differ)
<mgedmin> actually I get the first problem with git master as well
<mgedmin> apparently I was relying on gtimelog.png being installed somewhere system-wide by the older .deb package I had installed
<mgedmin> wait, no, that's not it
<mgedmin> oops I was testing the ppa branch rather than master
<mgedmin> master works fine
<didrocks> xnox: small question, is scripts/plugininstall.py always ran in the same process than the frontend or it's another process? It seems to be like a script, but I see it imported and not executed, hence this question…
<xnox> didrocks, i believe "both"
<xnox> is the most correct answer
<didrocks> interesting…
<didrocks> sounds like thus the telemetry should be more attached to the frontend, as we have other data to collect, and not only "install time" ones
<xnox> there is one running in ubiquity (i.e. the live-installer side of things) and i believe another one is launched, in-target / chrooted into target, before ubiquity is uninstalled from target....
<xnox> didrocks, oem-config-gtk mode is also a thing.....
<didrocks> xnox: oem-config-gtk is running plugininstall as well?
<xnox> didrocks, i think so....
<didrocks> I thought that was the second step thing
<xnox> didrocks, oem-config-gtk is one more ubiquity frontend. it's not a separate thing in fact, it's just a subset of plugins/pages.
<xnox> ie. no need to partition
<xnox> but do need keyboard/language/wifi/user....
<didrocks> I saw 4 frontends
<didrocks> gtk/qt/debconf_ui/noninteractive
<didrocks> it seems -config is really the second step thing
<didrocks> and the install is done with noninteractive first
<didrocks> from the code
<didrocks> willcooke: I think telemetry vs oem installs have been discussed with Dustin, what was the thinking on this?
<mgedmin> welp I've been talking in the wrong channel today, sorry everyone!
<willcooke> didrocks, sorry, just out of a meeting, reading
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Did you notice bug #1753136?
<ubot5`> bug 1753136 in libgweather (Ubuntu) "Gettext package inconsistency" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753136
<jbicha> yes, you said "let's wait for an upstream release" :)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I said "possibly". Would be bad if we shipped libgweather in 18.04 with that bug.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I trust that you know the best way to deal with it.
 * jbicha giggles
<jbicha> GunnarHj: have you done gitlab merge requests before? could you convert it into one here?
<jbicha> GunnarHj: never mind, I can push it without that…
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Unfortunately I have failed (multiple times) to create a gitlab.gnome.org account.
<jbicha> could you file an issue for that? lol
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Any idea where? It's kind of a moment 22.
<jbicha> sorry for the bad joke. Could you ask in #sysadmin on irc.gnome.org ?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Thanks for the tip. Will do.
<jbicha> https://wiki.gnome.org/Sysadmin/Contact
<jbicha> maybe emailing accounts @ gnome.org would be better
<GunnarHj> Ok.
<jbicha> Laney: any chance you could do a packagekit 1.1.9 release? hughsie recommends it alongside gnome-software 3.27.92
<Alabaster> I have a question if I may ask
<Alabaster> ?
<tjaalton> "don't ask to ask, just ask"
<Alabaster> ha
<Alabaster> Under permissions for home folder should Owner say literally the word "Me" in my main account or my username?
<Alabaster> Sorry I'm a noob
<Alabaster> and under Group a dropdown box with Group: Linux
<jbicha> Alabaster: yes, it's supposed to say "Me" :)
<Alabaster> Thanks jbicha
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-06
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<willcooke> desktoppers - do the bb review in 10 mins?
<willcooke> didrocks, I'll send you a hangout link.  duflu - do you want to get involved too?
<duflu> willcooke, yes, let me get set up
<duflu> willcooke, got a link?
<willcooke> duflu, didrocks https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/will?authuser=0
<didrocks> willcooke: coming in 5min
<willcooke> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1725921
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1725921 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu Bionic) "[regression] Combobox menus have gray text on gray background" [High,In progress]
<duflu> How do I stop the automatic suspend feature on the login screen? 3.27 seems to want to suspend the whole machine even when I am ssh'd in
<duflu> (and yes I already set automatic suspend to off in settings)
<seb128> duflu, unsure if you can do that
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/khgnQ2WMcb/
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, how do you feel about that?
<duflu> seb128, I thought it should be possible since shutdown warns you about ssh users
<seb128> something needs to take an suspend inhibitor
<duflu> Probably not... ssh is not a GUI client
<duflu> New fun fact: gnome-shell consume Wayland frames at 119Hz
<duflu> It should be 59.95Hz
<cyphermox> Laney: reviewing your MP3 MIRs, let's chat if you have time?
<Laney> sure, come find me in the desktop room
<cyphermox> Laney: ok, in a minute
<Laney> ♥
 * duflu wonders if it's a waste of time trying to use LP while the sprint is on
<seb128> why?
<sarnold> I have to admit I've been enjoying being 100ms closer to the mail server :)
<seb128> the sprint has no impact on launchpad
<seb128> though I'm hitting timeouts atm, but that's probably "just" a launchpad issue
<duflu> seb128, yeah it was fine till Budapest woke up
<duflu> That's ok, I'll tag it to be done tomorrow
<seb128> duflu, I asked on #launchpad anyway
<duflu> I have always wondered why the timeouts occur at all. Because the error occurs *before* any reasonable timeout ellapses
<seb128> duflu, it worked now on the bug I was trying to edit, so maybe it's back to normal
<duflu> seb128, yes works
<duflu> yes; it works
<seb128> good
 * didrocks grrrrs at people comitting non building version in a VCS…
<Laney> jbicha: I'd rather ximion did it if he has time
<Laney> it's not technically team :/
<jbicha> Laney: good morning. I don't know when he returns from holiday
<Laney> was around yesterday
<seb128> jamesh, robert_ancell, kenvandine, the "support multiple apps in a snap" card is "in progress" without any update since january, what is missing and is it really being worked on atm?
<jamesh> seb128: the feature is fixed in newer versions of gnome-software but hadn't been backported to xenial.  robert_ancell has offered to do that
<seb128> jamesh, we probably don't need to handle the backport on this cycle trello board?
<jamesh> seb128: it isn't tied to the 18.04 release cycle, no.
<seb128> tkamppeter, did you see my ping about status update on https://trello.com/c/kMTto6kl/2-fix-printing-of-filled-pdf-forms-using-qpdf ?
<willcooke> seb128, I'm looking at trello too :)  Can this be moved to done? https://trello.com/c/yjBpcmJh/173-remove-the-ecryptfs-option-from-the-installer
<seb128> willcooke, it's in done no?
<seb128> I moved it on friday
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, https://www.w3schools.com/html/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml_form_radio
<willcooke> seb128, oh, odd.  I refreshed and so it is.  I must have been using some very old cached version.  soz
<seb128> willcooke, thanks for checking/asking in any case :)
<seb128> kenvandine, tkamppeter, oSoMoN, we should maybe move https://trello.com/c/TxIN7fGQ/1-make-all-print-dialogs-use-current-printing-technologies-via-common-backends-cpdb to 18.10? We still have a backlog of MIRs we need that have higher priority than that one, the package and feature is new, it doesn't seem realistic that we get the reviews&promotion&testing for 18.10 at this point, wdyt?
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<seb128> also it would be for libreoffice only
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks for the qpdf card update
<willcooke> +1
<seb128> didrocks, willcooke, https://trello.com/c/1O9c61mI/49-aws-greengrassd-snap-and-tutorials seems like something that we should get off the board ... do we want to move to the 18.10 column or just archive?
<willcooke> seb128, to be clear re: printing LO: yeah I agree.  Too many other MIRs at this point so I think that if something has to give, that's a reasonable one to do.
<seb128> willcooke, thx
<jbicha> seb128: I added yet another MIR, want to subscribe the team to graphene? LP: #1753581
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1753581 in graphene (Ubuntu) "[MIR] graphene" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753581
<willcooke> seb128, didrocks archive it IMO.  That doesnt seem to be a high priority thing anymore, and not something for our team at this point.  Maybe it will come back again in the future, but I think it's safe to say it's not doing to get done this cycle anyway, too many other things to do
<seb128> jbicha, I saw, I would prefer stop pilling up MIRs at this point when it's clear we are already not going to get what we need reviewed
<seb128> willcooke, wfm, ok for you didrocks?
<Laney> cyphermox: you ok with promoting the mp3 stuff now?
<seb128> jbicha, well, subscribed the team anyway but I'm unsure we get that done for bionic
<jbicha> seb128: well for instance, I can duplicate LP: #1752197 on bionic with gstreamergl disabled but not with gstreamergl 😢
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1752197 in webkit2gtk (Ubuntu Artful) "Gnome Web has trouble playing YouTube videos" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752197
<seb128> jbicha, that doesn't have to do with the topic though
<jbicha> basically the video will get stuck in pause, but the audio will resume if you press play (after pressing pause)
<seb128> jbicha, we just have more MIRs in the review queue that are going to get reviewed this cycle, they all have important features properties
<jbicha> it really does though. webkit2gtk is running an untested code path that is broken if we ship with gstreamergl disabled
<seb128> right, as said all the MIRs we filled we did because we believe they are things we need
<seb128> no need to convince anyone about that
<seb128> what are you trying to argue for?
<seb128> I'm just saying that we depends on other teams for reviews and the output is not what we wish it was
<didrocks> willcooke: seb128: +1 as well for me.
<seb128> so we are going to need to drop on some
<jbicha> I was just providing justification here for this mir. That's all
<seb128> didrocks, thx
<seb128> jbicha, k, I was not disputing there is a valid one
<seb128> I'm just trying to be realistic about our backlog
<seb128> jbicha, also we don't use webkit to access to web in our default installation
<seb128> so somewhat it lowers the importance of that issue
<seb128> even if sucks for gnome-web users
<Laney> captive portal display page uses webit
<Laney> k
<seb128> Laney, not going to play youtube :)
<seb128> SHRUG
<Laney> ok
<seb128> I'm not arguing it would be good to have
<seb128> +not
<seb128> shrug shrug shrug
<seb128> those discussions are pretty annoying
<ricotz> hey desktopers :)
<seb128> I was just stating that we are stuck with a MIRs/security reviews backlog
<seb128> no need to pile up on me
<jbicha> sorry to keep going, but … the bug also is trivially reproducible with the GNOME Getting Started videos in the Help app which we do ship by default
<seb128> hey Rico
<ricotz> Laney, hi, are there reported gstreamer regressions already?
<ricotz> seb128, hey
<seb128> jbicha, k, what do you suggest to resolve the issue?
<seb128> jbicha, Laney, I'm not sure what you are trying to get at there
<seb128> let's be constructive?
<seb128> jbicha, and anyway it's a webkit upstream issue, if they provide the capability to not use gstreamer-gl then it should work
<seb128> or they should not make it optional
<jbicha> sure, they could kill the option…
<seb128> they should
<seb128> it's misleading to provide a choice to tell off for using it
<seb128> jbicha, anyway again what would be constructive is to provide a suggestion of what we could so
<jbicha> hmm, it would cause us pain if they kill the option
<seb128> moaning about the MIR backlog isn't helping anyone
<seb128> it's not under our control
<jbicha> I'm not trying to moan over here
<ricotz> regarding gstreamer, it seems playing some video in totem over gvfs doesn't work anymore, also nautilus doesn't show the media file information
<seb128> well, describe how it sucks not having that MIR reviewed sort it
<seb128> is
<jbicha> for 18.04 LTS, it's pretty easy to enable gstreamergl if we really needed too, but for 16.04 LTS, we'd have to depend on the bad gstreamer plugins
<seb128> ricotz, since 1.3? do you have good from proposed as well?
<seb128> jbicha, right
<ricotz> seb128, yes, 1.13.1 here
<seb128> ricotz, k, open a bug? (maybe upstream as well)
<ricotz> 1.13.90 is already out which could make a difference
<seb128> jbicha, so basically they need to fix the non gl case
<jbicha> (I was just trying to explain the justification, because while you're not on the Mir team, you do have limited ability to priotize our MIRs, but I'm happy to end this topic for today.)
<seb128> ricotz, well file the bug and we can retest when we update
<seb128> jbicha, k, understood
<jbicha> yup, I'm re-filing the pause bug now
<seb128> jbicha, we need udisks and portals unblocked first
<seb128> and mayeb gnome-calendar
<seb128> and the mp3 codecs ones (though that is being sorted out today it seems)
<seb128> and xrdp maybe
<seb128> and woff
<seb128> I don't see any of those we can drop easily
<seb128> or put lower than graphene
<seb128> oh and the fprint/libfprint ones also
<seb128> anyway, need to go for lunch, keeping the laptop unsuspended by I might drop off internet anyway, unsure if there is enough signal there to stay online
<jbicha> ha, chrome-gnome-shell is low-priority for me :(
<didrocks> jbicha: mind only adding me to MIR cards once we agreed it's a MIR we are going to act upon btw?
<jbicha> didrocks: maybe I shouldn't add you to any of them then since I don't really decide that?
<Nafallo> hrm. fprint in main you say? got any links related to that?
<Nafallo> curious about why etc
<sarnold> Nafallo: I think the idea is to let someone replace the "unlock screen" button with a finger swipe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fprintd/+bug/1745455
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1745455 in fprintd (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fprintd" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> what sarnold said is correct
<Nafallo> I used it before, so I'm familiar what it does. curious why it came up now though.
<sarnold> but (a) last time I looked at the code quality I was unimpressed (b) so far I know it works on exactly one machine, so we'd have to figure out how to share that machine around to fix things :)
<seb128> Nafallo, because it's an useful feature?
<Nafallo> fingerprint instead of password? I mean, I've seen the trend on phones, and there it makes sense to me. I'm not sure I'd trust the fingerprint readers on laptops as much though. *shrugs* just being paranoid I guess.
<Nafallo> especially if we plan to implement it as sufficient without other auth.
<seb128> Nafallo, it's going to be unlock only, not login or auth for e.g sudo
<sarnold> Nafallo: we already allow login without password, 'screenlock' without password, etc. To my mind this is just making a physical button alias a software 'unlock' button :)
<sarnold> but it lookde like the tools involved were too eager to let anyone actually log in as root last time I looked at it
<Nafallo> yeah. I guess it depends on context. we'll keep it as desktop-recommends and everything should work when you uninstall them, right? ;-)
<Nafallo> you also need to register the fingerprint, so it will be opt-in regardless.
<seb128> sarnold, is that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fprintd/+bug/1532264 ? (which has a patch), also we need to change the pam configuration
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1532264 in fprintd (Ubuntu) "fprintd allows unauthorized root access" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> Nafallo, yes
<Nafallo> okay. I can calm down a bit again then :-)
<seb128> :)
<sarnold> seb128: yeah, that's the one; I'm surprised marco's fix is entirely polkitish things, I expected pam things too. But I haven't yet gotten the time to give it a real good look :(
<willcooke> kenvandine, we moved the meeting to the ballroom
<seb128> jibel, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Improving_performance/Boot_process#Using_bootchart2 ... seems bootchart2 can be used with systemd
<jibel> seb128, yes, I confirm it works with systemd
<seb128> jibel, good, let me know if it gives better data
<seb128> jbicha, can we just re-enable that libblockdev s390x plugin even if it's a diff over Debian to unblock that MIR/discussion?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, is there a bug for that classic snap warning text change?
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, i don't remember :)
<kenvandine> i know there was an email going around complaining about it months ago
<jbicha> seb128: I asked xnox to ask mbiebl about it. The MIR doesn't say that it's blocked on that issue
<willcooke> robert_ancell, kenvandine - there was a mail "Classic Snaps in GNOME Software" that m_pt replied to but we didnt go any further.  (Can fwd if you need it).  might be worth asking him directly since we're here?
<seb128> jbicha, it's complicating the discussion and I talked to security who hadn't been reviewed on the impression there was still things being argued over
<willcooke> robert_ancell,  that had the text which was requested in the forum post, but was resoundingly nacked  :)
<jbicha> seb128: is xnox there? Could you ask him about the status? he seemed to be fine with talking to Debian last time we talked…
<seb128> jbicha, I don't see a strong issue with having an Ubuntu diff for that plugin this cycle, we can keep the discussion with Debian going after that
<seb128> I talked to him earlier
<seb128> we can talk to Debian but beta1 is this week so I would like to just do it in Ubuntu now for bionic
<seb128> unless you have a strong objection
<jbicha> it's an annoyance. I talked to x_nox Feb 26 about it
<seb128> right, well we can keep arguing and being stucked
<jbicha> you'll need to revert https://salsa.debian.org/utopia-team/libblockdev/commit/0d4f2128 but some of those symbols were added instead at
<jbicha> https://salsa.debian.org/utopia-team/libblockdev/commit/f8f5fd82
<seb128> jbicha, thx
<jbicha> I mean if x_nox refuses to ask mbiebl then I suppose I could ask mbiebl again instead, but I'm a middle man here
<seb128> I can ask x_nox to ping mbiel, but meanwhile we should get unblocked
<seb128> jbicha, it's just that first commit to revert no, unsure what you meant with the second url?
<jbicha> it won't cleanly revert because I later needed to add s390 symbols any way to the Debian package
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> thx
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wptk92YyXy/
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, that fixes an issue with what i sent you earlier
<jibel> seb128, the resulting graph is definitely easier to interpret than systemd-bootchart
<seb128> great
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I know what my problem is: I have gst-plugins-bad in my stage packages, but it's not in the gnome-3-26 PPA
<kenvandine> oh no
<kenvandine> can we live without that
<kenvandine> ?
<oSoMoN> well that means no video playback in libreoffice
<oSoMoN> how hard would it be to add it to the PPA?
<kenvandine> not sure :)
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, does the libreoffice deb depend on it?
<kenvandine> i doubt it
<oSoMoN> no, it suggests it
<oSoMoN> in a deb world it's easy to install a suggested package and get extra functionality, but with a snap it's either you have the functionality or you don't, you can't add it on the fly
<oSoMoN> greyback, still around?
<amano> desktopers, great work with 3.27/28
<amano> it feels much more reliable than with 3.25/26
<amano> all this crash fixing really paid off
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-07
<duflu> tjaalton, might be worth checking if most of these are now resolved :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390
<duflu> robert_ancell, jetlagged much?
<robert_ancell> duflu, might have woken up a little early this morning...
<tjaalton> duflu: indeed
<tsimonq2> Going through the sponsorship queue, I wonder why this shows up under things ~motu can sponsor... https://code.launchpad.net/~cosmos-door/unity-settings-daemon/lp1514544-zesty/+merge/321005
<tsimonq2> Same with https://code.launchpad.net/~kaihengfeng/unity-settings-daemon/lp1683445/+merge/323833
<willcooke> morning all
<duflu> Morning willcooke, seb128
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, I've had better days but more worse ones...
 * duflu shrugs
<duflu> How are you seb128?
<seb128> I'm good so far :)
<duflu> Trevinho, btw just noticed these go back a few years. Might be time for a cleanout... https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-themes/trunk/+activereviews
<didrocks> good morning
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> what's up?
<didrocks> hey Laney, nothing special, sunny this morning, going to rain this afternoon. And for you?
<Laney> didrocks: yeah nice to hang out with everyone, but... my ear got blocked at the pool on monday and it's not cleared yet
<Laney> so this is getting me down :(
 * Laney knows you will sympathise :(
<didrocks> argh, hoping you won't get the same than I :(
<Laney> Marco has been my doctor with the ear drops
<Laney> but they didn't do much yet
<duflu> didrocks, I regressed too. Facing 1.5 years of it now
<didrocks> Laney: ear drops wasn't really what I needed when this happened… maybe get to a doctor?
<Laney> yeah when I get back
<Laney> was trying to clear the water out if there was any
<Laney> how is it for you now btw?
<didrocks> the ear is unblocked, but tinnitus is horrible depending on the day
<Mirv> am I in the right place, is this the ear block club meeting?
<Laney> are you in the club or telling us to get back on topic?
<Mirv> both :D I'm in the club, my other ear needs constant care but it's ok, and no tinnitus
<Mirv> ah, mesa + qt now get along again, nice
<Mirv> ...and I know these days better so that I won't go to holidays involving pools without preparation, so that I won't end up spending the 90% of the trip blocked
<Laney> get me out of this club!
 * didrocks wants too…
<seb128> I wonder if I should leave this channel before I get incorporated in that club
<didrocks> :)
<duflu> koza, willcooke, seb128, is the scheduled bluetooth meeting happening now or another day?
<duflu> *or rescheduled
<seb128> the normal weekly one is not
<seb128> we should look at putting one maybe tomorrow?
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<willcooke> duflu, it's not happening today
<duflu> Yeah that's a general statement of affairs too
<duflu> For my end
<willcooke> duflu, call it EOD and get a beer?
<duflu> willcooke, ha, gluten-free beer maybe. Got none
<willcooke> :(
<robert_ancell> jdstrand, FYI I've implemented you and mpts descriptions from the "Snap interfaces GUI descriptions" spreadsheet into bionic GNOME Software
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, great!
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: awesome! so, that means interface connecctions work?
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, hey, are you still seeing bug #1711190 with the latest libreoffice snap?
<ubot5`> bug 1711190 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[snap] Presentation mode blank" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711190
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: I don't think so, but I'd have to check (new install with no libre office yet, also on a different environment, kde neon)
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, ack, feel free to re-open the bug if it's still valid when you get a chance to re-test, otherwise I'll assume it's gone for good
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, flexiondotorg was very excited to see the connections interface in gnome-software
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, it's published in edge now as well
<flexiondotorg> Actual vibrating :-)
<sarnold> oh that vibrating was you? :)
<robert_ancell> haha :)
<robert_ancell> flexiondotorg, let me know when you guys aren't meeting, I've got some questions
<jbicha> kenvandine: does the gnome-characters snap actually need the home plug? Do you want me to file a bug?
<kenvandine> jbicha, pleaes file a bug
<kenvandine> jbicha, do you think it needs fontconfig from bionic?
<kenvandine> for color emoji
<jbicha> we needed fontconfig for the color emoji feature to work in bionic for the overrides so maybe?
<kenvandine> that's what i'm thinking
<GunnarHj> Won't gnome-weather be installed by default as in vanilla GNOME (bug #1707717)? Asking because I think it's a pleasant feature.
<ubot5`> bug 1707717 in gnome-weather (Ubuntu) "[MIR] gnome-weather" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707717
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, is that command correct or am I doing something stupid? "umockdev-run -d files/powershot.umockdev -i /dev/bus/usb/001/015=files/powershot.ioctl  -- gvfs-mount -l"
<pitti> seb128: looks generally fine; but note that ioctl emulation is buggy these days, there was some change in libusb or libc or what not
<seb128> pitti, bionic still has glib 2.16
<seb128> I'm doing something wrong because that gvfs command doesn't list a camera
<seb128> but the gvfs test script does work so it sees one
<seb128> pitti, is there any reason the umockdev autopkgtest don't install gphoto2? "/umockdev-run/integration/gphoto-detect: [SKIP: gphoto2 not installed] OK"
<pitti> seb128: not sure any more, I'm afraid; I might just have forgotten it
<seb128> pitti, k, I'm trying to figure out why libgphoto makes gvfs 2.5.16 tests unhappy, I guess it goes down to ioctl record that needs updating or something
<pitti> yes, very likely
<seb128> but i'm at a sprint without a camera to try so trying to guess poking at it from diff/commits
<pitti> usually the format breaks if libusb or libgphoto change the protocol
<seb128> I don't see anything that obviously look like a protocol change in the commits
<pitti> I'm actually surprised the test has worked until now - I thought the similar one from libmtp was killed a long time ago
<seb128> you now make me want to just disable it :p
<pitti> updating it is one thing, but the ioctl recording/replaying feature is broken in general these days (see above)
<pitti> so at least from my side it's not just a simple case of re-doing the recording
<pitti> and I don't have time for that this week, so indeed disabling the test is okay for now
<seb128> pitti, thx
<pitti> (this requires quire some research what changed, and re-fix/think ioctl recording/replay, etc.)
<jbicha> reminds me of the shotwell autopkgtests we killed last year
<pitti> ah, these were the ones, not libmtp, right
<seb128> k, well it doesn't look obviously buggy atm
<seb128> but maybe it is with glibc 2.17 from bionic-proposed
<seb128> I didn't try with that one
<Laney> jbicha: didrocks: Going to do a git-buildpackage tutorial / skill sharing session tomorrow 15:00 UTC, do you want to join via hangout?
<didrocks> Laney: sure
<Laney> ♥
<didrocks> Laney: think about sharing your screen for the examples and such :)
<Laney> probably use gvfs as an example update with delta, so please leave that one
<Nafallo> seb128: they've got a shopping mall about 40 minutes walk from the hotel, if that helps? :-)
<jbicha> Laney: ok
<Laney> k00l
<Nafallo> seb128: https://goo.gl/maps/LmnsBgs8QUq
<Nafallo> actually only half hour, 2km :-)
<didrocks> Laney: is there any patch to rebase on that one? That would be a cool way to demonstrate gbp patch workflow and have everyone fall in love with it :)
<Laney> didrocks: there is a patch, not sure it will require rebooting
<didrocks> Laney: maybe just fake adding a new patch, and then, refresh (unfuzz) the first one?
<Laney> rebasing****
<Laney> can do I guess
<seb128> bah, should have added some headers to that gvfs patch, let's do that tomorrow
<seb128> when we do the git exercice :)
<didrocks> heh
<jbicha> GunnarHj: do you want to ask your Weather question on community.ubuntu.com? Some people didn't see your question here
<Laney> I missed it, sorry
<Laney> GunnarHj: I think we're in favour but there is limited time available in the MIR team so it depends on whether it can be reviewed
<jbicha> Laney: so um, how do MIRs work for snap apps?
<Laney> looks like it sat for most of a cycle :'(
<Laney> jbicha: they don't
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSeededSnaps
<Laney> if you're suggesting including gnome-weather as a snap on the image, does the shell integration / geoclue stuff work?
<jbicha> oh
<kenvandine> jibel, seb128: new thunderbird snap in edge, i don't get any theme errors from this build
<jbicha> I don't see a snap for gnome-weather yet either
<Laney> (is there a snap?)
<Laney> :P
<kenvandine> no
<Laney> sidestepping most Ubuntu processes is one thing that snaps have that is different to debs
<kenvandine> well, i have a WIP somewhere
<Laney> whether that's an advantage or not depends on who you ask :-)
<jbicha> like the DMB doesn't have oversight over snap uploaders right now
<sarnold> autopackage tests making it hard to migrate changes? put it in a snap! no tests :)
<jbicha> I don't know, best not to ask too many questions… :)
<seb128> jbicha, I don't think he's going to get more replies on the community hub, that's a bit of a misleading comment to push him into nagging :)
<jbicha> seb128: maybe I should have just pinged you then since it looked to me like you were offline when he asked :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, jbicha, the situation didn't change from https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2017-June/004988.html afaik
<GunnarHj> jbicha, Laney, seb128: Crossing my fingers then. I've had gnome-weather installed for a few months due to a couple of translation issues I was involved in, and kind of like the thing. Especially the fact that a forecast summary shows up if you click the clock.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I wouldn't count on it for the reasons discussed on the list topic I shared
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I see.
<seb128> but it's available in the archive and users can install it easily
<Laney> xnox: did you make plymouth work with hidpi?
<Laney> if so, you BEAUTY!
<xnox> Laney, totes amazing, right?! and yeah, it was me.
<xnox> Laney, do you have a minute to talk about plymouth?
<Laney> umm can do
<Laney> you probably won't get much useful out of me though
<Trevinho> pitti: hey we had a build depends on ubuntu-thems that was build-depending on scour
<Trevinho> pitti: as https://launchpadlibrarian.net/359882241/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.ubuntu-themes_16.10+18.04.20180307.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Trevinho> pitti: I noticed you mentioned you split python3-scour with scour package
<Trevinho> pitti: so should we add a depends on that now or what?
<jbicha> Trevinho: change the Build-Depends to 'scour'
<Laney> we just want to know if it was intended to break build-rdeps or not
<Trevinho> jbicha: sure, that will work, but...
<Trevinho> eh
<jbicha> Laney: I think it only breaks packages that were updated in the month between scour 0.36-1 and 0.36-2. The older python-scour has a compatibility Depends: scour
<pitti> Trevinho: right, this ^ compat dependency was suposed to catch that
<pitti> but I suppose this b-dep'ed on python3-scour
<pitti> so this indeed will need to be updated, sorry
<Laney> hey pitti, how's it going?
<Laney> we're missing you here in budapest!
<pitti> Laney: I'm great, thanks! yourself?
 * pitti bbl, sorry
<jbicha> Laney: the appstream generator appears to have not run for bionic in a week
<amano> jbicha, when I open a file from within nautilus gedit makes nautilus crash
<amano> is that a known bug? a nautilus regression? a gedit regression
<amano> ?
<amano> or is that gedit-plugins not being updated yet?
<jbicha> amano: please file a bug for that. It shouldn't have anything to do with gedit-plugins
<amano> Done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1754169
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1754169 in gedit (Ubuntu) "[Bionic] Nautilus 3.27.92 crashes when a file is opened with gedit by right-clicking it" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-08
<om26er> Hi! Who shall I bug to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1753172 ?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1753172 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "locale settings for Pakistan should be en_PK.UTF-8 not ur_PK" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> I might be able to fix it, if provided some direction
<duflu> om26er, don't know sorry. Only 'gQuigs' ever replied to a ubiquity bug of mine but not sure who really looks after it
<willcooke> morning aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall
<willcooke> woo, lag
<willcooke> didrocks, duflu - just waiting for a few peope
<willcooke> people
<Nafallo> o/
<jamesh> kenvandine: here's niemeyer's notes about the user-mounts/portals discussion: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/development-sprint-march-5th-2018/4345/21?u=jamesh
<om26er> duflu: cjwatson, maybe ?
 * duflu shrugs
<seb128> duflu, what was the question?
<duflu> seb128, I didn't have one. But I am adding things to the 18.10 column
<duflu> in trello
<seb128> duflu, no, I meant on IRC, om26er replied "cjwatson, maybe" but I joined after the question
<popey> willcooke: -> telegram :)
<duflu> seb128: <om26er> Hi! Who shall I bug to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1753172 ?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1753172 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "locale settings for Pakistan should be en_PK.UTF-8 not ur_PK" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> oh
<seb128> thx
<seb128> om26er, Colin works on launchpad now, try rather cyphermox or xnox
<Laney> #ubuntu-installer is the channel for the installer
<Trevinho> duflu, didrocks: try to join again
<Trevinho> want to see if this solution is doable :)
<oSoMoN> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-chromium-65-0-3325-146/4390
<duflu> Trevinho, before releasing an updated ubuntu-themes, I thought it might be nice to also attempt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1738762 ... but I have not looked yet
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1738762 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Window buttons lack padding when scale is set to 200%" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> duflu, Trevinho, we have a batch of fixes in a ppa, it's as easy to land that and redo a landing that nuke the current one and iterate
<seb128> said differently, better to land what we have and just redo one with the new fixes when we get those
<duflu> seb128, OK, yes.
<duflu> seb128, I was going on the fact that there's no activity other than mine I could see proposed to lp:ubuntu-themes
<seb128> also it might result in easier debugging if some of the changes create issues
<seb128> duflu, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+activereviews ... Trevinho proposed 3 fixes yesterday
<seb128> + 1 packaging fix
<seb128> duflu, you could maybe review Trevinho's proposed changes btw? ;)
<duflu> seb128, yeah I was caching that information from yesterday
<seb128> k
<duflu> seb128, I need to start cooking in a sec so no promises
<seb128> duflu, no hurry, tomorrow is fine as well
<duflu> seb128, it's possible some of his fixes have bug IDs too :)
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ are there corresponding launchpad bugs for your fixes?
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, I wanted to check, but I didn't find much
<seb128> k, that's fine
<seb128> that's not strictly needed, just best to reference them if they exist
<Trevinho> but maybe I didn't search deeply enough
<om26er> cyphermox: ping
<om26er> seb128: thanks, will ask.
<cyphermox> hi.
<willcooke> desktoppers - anyone build go code?
<didrocks> willcooke: I do
<didrocks> with the official go binaries though, not the one in distro
<willcooke> didrocks, sorted, thanks.  andyrock helped me
<didrocks> oki
<willcooke> seems a bit odd that you have to set a go path up etc
<didrocks> you don't have to set GOPATH anymore with 1.9
<didrocks> and there is work to get out of the vendoring/GOPATH completely
<didrocks> which I'm in contact with the Google go authors with, as it's going to impact our builders
<didrocks> (this is really fresh news, from last week)
<willcooke> oooh! good
<didrocks> then, we'll have per-path project \o/
<didrocks> and no need for this single gopath directory
<didrocks> (also reproducible build, which is the whole goal of that 69 pages spec)
<robert_ancell> popey, From #PackageKit  - <kalev> robert_ancell: hey, I was wondering if you'd be hugely opposed if we remove the soft dep in Fedora that automatically installs gnome-software-snap for anyone that has snapd and gnome-software installed?
<robert_ancell> do you have an opinion on that?
<robert_ancell> or flexiondotorg ^^
<popey> robert_ancell: eh. I am not sure I understand the question.
<popey> Does that mean if someone has "dnf install snapd" and has gnome software by default will not  be able to see  snaps in G-S?
<robert_ancell> popey, yes
<robert_ancell> they have to dnf install snapd and dnf install gnome-software-snap
<willcooke> just to bring popey up to speed - we're going to try and fix the issues which led to this request first
<popey> ok
<popey> we can of course modify our docs to highlight that users can install both
<popey> because they have to jump through the hoop of installing snapd via dnf anyway
<popey> but it would certainly be way nicer to not have to do that
<sarnold> willcooke: hello :) do you have a few minutes to talk?
<willcooke> sarnold, sure thing, shall we come and see you?
<sarnold> willcooke: perhaps chrisccoulson has already handled it? :)
<jbicha> Laney: howdy
<seb128> hey jbicha
<Laney> HI!
<willcooke> Laney, https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/will?authuser=0
<Laney> go thar
<Laney> and didrocks too
<didrocks> hum, different than the one attached to the meeting
 * didrocks switches thus
<jbicha> "requesting to join…"
<Laney> i didn't attach one :////
<didrocks> there was one attached to mine
<Laney> TECHNOLOGY
<didrocks> Google knows what you wanted :)
<willcooke> Laney's machine is having issues.  Please stand by
<didrocks> "your time is important to us… we will try to make the wait as short as possible…"
<didrocks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cpt6LQkQwQ8
 * didrocks actually is listening to it meanwhile :)
<didrocks> ohhhhhhh, there is a 10 minutes version, exciting
<jbicha> French elevator music
<didrocks> probably yeah ;)
<jbicha> ok, I'm ready to get off the elevator now
<didrocks> ahah
 * jbicha tries to make awkward small talk with didrocks
 * didrocks looks down
<didrocks> nice carpet!
<didrocks> :)
<jbicha> yes, that's a known bug with X
<jbicha> LP: #1753776
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1753776 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Graphics corruption in login animation to Xorg sessions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753776
<seb128> xnox, jamesh, andyrock, bug #1753776, one comment states it's fixed with the recent .92 update
<ubot5`> bug 1753776 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Graphics corruption in login animation to Xorg sessions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753776
<xnox> seb128, let me upgrade
<didrocks> ok, I think I have time to make some coffee ;)
<jbicha> I still saw the bug today after rebooting (with all updates installed)
<seb128> xnox, jbicha, andyrock also says he still get it
<jbicha> ooh
<seb128> jibel, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubiquity/nonfree-mp3-label/+merge/341159 when you have some time? The wording has been pre-approved by mpt earlier
<jibel> seb128, sure, next on my list
<seb128> jibel, thx
<didrocks> seb128: it's not correct, mind if I review/comment?
<jbicha> I've never used 'gbp clone'
<jbicha> oh, one of the problems might be because debian/gbp.conf points to debian/master which doesn't exist in your LP repo
<seb128> I think I missed some steps but why does it do that?
<seb128> $ gbp buildpackage
<seb128> gbp:error: You are not on branch 'debian/master' but on 'ubuntu/master'
<seb128> gbp:error: Use --git-ignore-branch to ignore or --git-debian-branch to set the branch name.
<jbicha> because debian/gbp.conf needs to be updated to point to ubuntu/master instead of debian/master
<seb128> which gbp branch would have done for me if it had worked?
<jbicha> I haven't done that yet because we hadn't officially changed this to git yet ;)
<seb128> why can't it just build from the current branch?
<seb128> feels weird to refuse
<jbicha> git remote add gnome https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs
<jbicha> using 'upstream' as the name feels odd to me
<seb128> that's complicated :/
<seb128> there is no debian tools setting up those stuff for you?
<jbicha> no, there is no tool for adding the git remote yet
<seb128> :/
<willcooke> night all
<jbicha> Security approved the libblockdev MIR. I think I'm going to do a udisks2 upload to drop its recommends: libblockdev-crypto2 since that needs volume-key and we didn't do a MIR for that
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-03-09
<kenvandine> willcooke!
<kenvandine> seb128!
<kenvandine> seb128, https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/blob/master/userd/ui/zenity.go
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<willcooke> duflu, are you around if we get started a bit early?
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> willcooke, yes and no. Working on the google doc for a bit
<duflu> Hang on
<duflu> willcooke, yes. Let me know when.
<willcooke> duflu, didrocks  - lemme just see if I can resolve the audio
<willcooke> duflu, didrocks ok, in the hangout now... https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/desktop-team?authuser=0
 * duflu has to grab and set up the peripherals
<seb128> jbicha, when I talked about meson 0.45 with Jussi he wrote that
<seb128> <jpakkane>    Well it is an LTS so it might make sense to have 0.44.1 in there because 0.45.0 will probably have regressions.
<seb128> <jpakkane>    It has a _ton_ of features.
<seb128> jbicha, in any case you need a ffe for that update
<seb128> jbicha, bug #1754578
<ubot5`> bug 1754578 in meson (Ubuntu) "New meson version including features uploaded without ffe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754578
<willcooke> duflu, speaking of libinput: https://t.co/1br5Jb40ZP
<willcooke> also for lols:https://twitter.com/zygoon/status/971872430015877126
<duflu> willcooke, yeah you will see I answered that one
<seb128> duflu, tjaalton, should we sync 1.10.2 from Debian?
<tjaalton> yes
<duflu> seb128, it usually happens quickly
<duflu> (thanks tjaalton)
<seb128> duflu, well, the new one is in Debian but we stopped doing autosyncs at this point of the cycle so it's a manual decision now
<duflu> seb128, yeah it looks like we may need to even consider 1.11 depending on whether some fixes get into 1.10.x
<seb128> tjaalton, duflu, unsure if we consider "      Introduce omnidirectional (elliptical) hysteresis" as a feature that requires a ffe
<duflu> Wait and see when those fixes exist in a single branch
<tjaalton> I still hope to see some sort of help to thinkpads trackpoints, they're pretty much unusable OOTB :/
<duflu> seb128, it's a fix really, with a bug entry
<seb128> k
<duflu> I'm already thinking bionic will need 1.10.3 ... 1.11 or something
<duflu> later
<seb128> duflu, well, we can start with .2 to at least fix that crash bug
<duflu> seb128, yeah. Basically AFAIK the right code exists in master
<willcooke> thanks duflu
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm not sure we have enough free cycles to work on https://trello.com/c/XSHSCayy/86-separate-unity-settings-daemon-monitors-settings-and-migrate-scaling-settings before bionic is out
<Trevinho> seb128: first part of it is a quick thing I'll do it in u-s-d
<seb128> let's discuss/see what other priorities we have
<duflu> Yes, just checked. The "final" touchpad fixes landed on master a little after 1.10.2 happened
<duflu> In other news, anyone? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/664748
<willcooke> didrocks, duflu was the audio any better generally?
<duflu> willcooke, worse I think
<willcooke> :(
 * willcooke scraps that plan
<didrocks> well, at least, we can hear everyone
<seb128> duflu, is that https://launchpad.net/bluez ?
<duflu> seb128, I think it was yes
<didrocks> even if the quality itself was worse, it was possible to hear them and understand
<didrocks> which is a plus IMHO :)
<seb128> duflu, try asking on #launchpad / to cwatson
<duflu> seb128, nevermind. I really didn't need another context switch. Was just reminded by email that the question expired (and the "official" docs told me to make it a question IIRC)
<duflu> Plus Colin usually responds to my LP questions, eventually
<duflu> tjaalton, sorry I keep forgetting I have TrackPoint. But at the same time, whot needs a holiday from me
<tjaalton> duflu: heh, well I've been toying with the udev rules but haven't found anything to match what it was before
<tjaalton> there's a bug upstream (gnome) about adding a slider for trackpoints to g-c-c
<duflu> tjaalton, oh so the setting exists, just no gui?
<duflu> That said, libinput is aiming for sane defaults, so the default being unusable is still a bug
<tjaalton> it's sane for t440
<tjaalton> just not for *50 and up
<tjaalton> https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/latest/trackpoints.html
<tjaalton> https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/latest/udev_config.html#hwdb_modifying
<duflu> tjaalton, indeed. Do you know the change to make? Or just pointing out where to make it?
<duflu> libinput 1.10.2 got a similar tweak for Apple Magic Trackpad
<tjaalton> nope, it's in the code but haven't looked deeper, just tested hwdb quirks for now
<duflu> tjaalton, if you have a quirk that works, that same text file exists in the source tree. Just propose a patch
<tjaalton> ok
<duflu> Although I'm not sure all parameters are yet tweakable
<duflu> quirk-able
<Laney> tjaalton: hi, any chance you can cherry-pick a309323328d9d6e0bf5d9ea1d75920e53b9beef3 for xorg-server please?
<Laney> I think it's the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1748926 but the symptom for me is that it broke X ...
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1748926 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "From 1.19.6 on, X treats every device as an input device" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<tjaalton> ah that
<tjaalton> was hoping for 1.19.7 to arrive by now, I'll add that next week
<Laney> this was a bit annoying, I was trying to present and screen share but couldn't get on an X session to do that
<tjaalton> "oops"
<tjaalton> literally
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> dev release fun
<Laney> jbicha: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tYqWwsqkT3/
<Laney> looks like I forgot to fish it out of my stash and push it
<Laney> would have made some aspects of the demo easier
<darkxst> hey desktopers!
<darkxst> Laney, I have used gbp quite a bit over the years, but how will it scale with debian/ubuntu using different brnaches and repos?
<darkxst> will there be a delta on every gbp.conf file in packages?
<didrocks> jibel: another ubiquity MR for you :) (will still need a FFe if we don't have it yet): https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/intall-metrics/+merge/341229
<didrocks> unsure still how to run autopilot tests though to adjust tests
<didrocks> I had to revert the previous commit to make it unstalable in my tests
<jbicha> Laney: thanks. I found debian-tag based on what you said
<jbicha> seb128: oh oops about meson. last cycle we had reason to need newer meson versions since GNOME was needing new features, but I regretted syncing after I pressed the button
<seb128> jbicha, should have blocked in it proposed so we could have deleted it :/
<jbicha> now that we're on meson 0.45, do we expect that anything is broken though?
<seb128> now we need a revert
<seb128> well we have a process
<seb128> either we need a ffe and have it approved or to revert
<jbicha> I won't push any newer versions of meson this cycle without discussion
<seb128> also maybe check with upstream
<seb128> Jussi recommended we stay on 0.44 when I talked to him
<seb128> well, 0.45 is already an issue, we need to sort that one out now
<willcooke> robert_ancell, getting a 4040 on this page (as linked to from your bug): https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/add-method-to-show-recently-updated-snaps
<willcooke> robert_ancell, is it just me
<willcooke> ?
<robert_ancell> willcooke, I renamed the title, and thought it kept the old link :/
<robert_ancell> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/no-method-to-show-recently-updated-snaps/4409
<willcooke> thanks robert_ancell
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, jamesh: https://github.com/Ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/100
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-software/issues/323
<kenvandine> jbicha, gnome-characters snap now shows color emoji on bionic
<jbicha> kenvandine: nice … but why are you using EmojiOne instead of Noto Color Emoji?
<kenvandine> i didn't intentionally
<kenvandine> jbicha, it actually should be using the fonts on the host
<kenvandine> jbicha, i need to remove those fonts
<Laney> darkxst: delta> yes, scalability> unknown!
<jbicha> kenvandine: I don't have Emoji One installed, basically it looks like the first screenshot instead of the second at https://community.ubuntu.com/t/try-color-emoji-in-18-04/1492
<jbicha> oh, fonts-emojione is in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-3-26/+packages
<jbicha> ricotz: could you look into LP: #1682455 for Firefox 60?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1682455 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "thunderbird not available in GNOME Software" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1682455
<ricotz> jbicha, moving the symlink does the trick?
<jbicha> I think so. Thunderbird does show up in Debian's GNOME Software so maybe look at what they're doing (Debian does a bit more complex stuff with icons though)
<jbicha> appstream metadata is a bit of a pain because the only way to know for sure is to upload to the archive (ppa's don't work yet)
<ricotz> I will add an additional symlink for the icon to usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/*.png
<seb128> jibel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<jbicha> ricotz: why do you want to keep the /usr/share/pixmaps/ location?
<ricotz> not sure, could something still relying on them?
<ricotz> (considering 14.04 and later)
<jbicha> I'll let you decide, but stuff shouldn't be hard-coding the full icon path :|
<ricotz> I will move it to the mentioned location
<ricotz> should be in the next trunk upload and 60.0 beta 3
<jibel> didrocks, did you try a preseeded installation?
<jibel> (re your MP)
<didrocks> jibel: I guess that's the debconf UI, which I didn't
<didrocks> I did the "automatic" which is asking less questions and taking the default preseeded answers
<jibel> didrocks, isn't it "noninteractive"?
<jibel> nvm, I'll try
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, the definition is a little bit puzzling. Testing all the other cases were quite time-consuming. If you can give a try on the preseeded one, I will appreciate
<jibel> didrocks, yes, don't worry, I'll do it
<jbicha> ricotz: oh I read the calendar wrong. Do you think there's time for it to make FF 59 too?
<jibel> didrocks, is there a card on the board?
<ricotz> jbicha, oh, not sure how far chris is with 59
<jibel> found it
<didrocks> jibel: https://trello.com/c/QBufNYWO/174-add-a-send-data-to-help-improve-ubuntu-option-to-the-installer-and-to-settings
<didrocks> jibel: feel free to edit, the current goal has changed a lot with the first login prompt, so not matching what is written there (not updated)
<ricotz> jbicha, chrisccoulson, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head/revision/2185
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1754655 - fixed in bionic
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1754655 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Bionic) "Installing snap from command line confuses GNOME Software" [Medium,Triaged]
<kenvandine> robert_ancell, thx
<kenvandine> jbicha, how does it decide to use emojione or noto?
<kenvandine> jbicha, do you know?
<kenvandine> jbicha, i've rebuilt the platform snap without emojione and it breaks gnome-characters
<kenvandine> if i install emojione on my bionic system it starts working
<jbicha> kenvandine: uh, fontconfig sets the priority. by default on bionic I believe emojione will override noto-color-emoji
<jbicha> https://cgit.freedesktop.org/fontconfig/tree/conf.d/45-generic.conf
<kenvandine> jbicha, it didn't work before i installed emojione :/
<jbicha> I don't know much about snap yet
<kenvandine> jbicha, snaps can now access fonts from the host
<kenvandine> it wasn't the case when i created these snaps
<jbicha> but I saw you had emojione in that ppa and not noto-color-emoji. Now that noto-color-emoji is there, maybe you want to remove emojione
<kenvandine> so the snap bundled fonts, including emojione
<kenvandine> i rebuilt the snap without emojione
<kenvandine> and it broke
<kenvandine> my snap no longer has emojione
<jbicha> are you sure about snaps being able to use host fonts?
<jbicha> like Logs shows the wrong font for me ( https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/font-issue-with-bionic-snaps/4330 )
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> jbicha, i installed the deb of emojione on my bionic laptop
<kenvandine> and it started working
<kenvandine> so it's getting the font from my host
<jbicha> I feel pretty lost here, but maybe you can share your platform-without-emojione with me?
<cyphermox> willcooke: jbicha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1754671
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1754671 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Full-tunnel VPN DNS leakage regression" [High,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> jbicha, it's in the edge channel
<kenvandine> snap refresh --edge gnome-3-26-1604
<jbicha> strange
<jbicha> I dug around in /snap/gnome-3-26-1604/current/ and things look ok. Do I need to know anything about how apparmor stuff works?
<jbicha> btw, I guess the Logs fonts issue is Wayland only
<kenvandine[m][m]> jbicha: I couldn't figure out why it can't find the noto emojis.  I even built my snap with the noto emojis and it didn't work.
<jbicha> kenvandine[m][m]: I don't understand it either :(
<kenvandine[m][m]> I'll have to look more after I get home
<jbicha> Laney: I switched gnome-desktop3 to LP git https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop/+git/gnome-desktop
<jbicha> we didn't really use bzr for the package: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-desktop/ubuntu
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-04
<keestu> hi
<didrocks> good morning
<keestu> My ubuntu desktop i have connected to big monitor, and then moved back to  tiny htmi monitor. But unfrotunately,  the screen icors are very very big that i could  not even use it
<didrocks> keestu: have you try to file a bug on launchpad? if the big icons are the one from the Shell, open in GNOME Shell package, if the icons are the nautilus one, open against nautilus, if it's the one in the monitor (and you are running disco), open it against gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, if not disco, nautilus
<keestu> okey
<jibel> Good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> Salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> jibel: ça va
<jibel> \o/ finally found the cause of bug 1818285, now it is weird that the binary package contains undocumented changes
<ubot5> bug 1818285 in partman-base (Ubuntu Disco) "[disco desktop] Installation fails with parted_server: No data in infifo. parted_server: Line 2387. CRITICAL ERROR!!! EXITING." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818285
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> how are you? had a good w.e?
<seb128> oh and good morning desktop, seems like I forgot the channel :)
<didrocks> hey willcooke, seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> jibel, looking at the ubiquity diff it doens't look like there are undocumented changes, as you pointed on the bug the binaries changing is probably a side effect of the toolchain available at the time of the upload
<seb128> jbicha, kenvandine, epiphany-browser-master snap failed build on
<seb128> |Dependency gtk+-3.0 found: NO found '3.22.30' but need: '>=3.24.0'
<seb128> jbicha, you are replacing the autosync script by syncing the whole archive by hand? ;)
<seb128> didrocks, thx for testing/merging that g-s theme change :-)
<didrocks> yw!
<Laney> PHEW
<cpaelzer__> tjaalton: thanks for looking at 1815889
<cpaelzer> wow underscore proliferation, that is better
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: once you have made your decision on how to continue on it I'm especially interested in a "direct" answer to comment #25
<willcooke> morning Laney
<cpaelzer> morning Laney and willcooke
<willcooke> hi cpaelzer
<Laney> moin cpaelzer willcooke
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: you didn't mention how urgent this is?
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks
<Laney> how's it going?
<didrocks> good, yourself? Start to be grey though :/
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: I thought the text in comment #25 made that rather clear - sorry - lets make it clear here then
<seb128> hey Laney, was that a phew from someone who has been cycling against the crazy wind? ;)
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: a bunch of new features which we really wanted users to try and test to get it mature until 20.04 is depending on gl backends
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: and with the bug as-is it is absolutely non-usable in 19.04 onwards
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: therefore I asked if we could revert the change in disco
<cpaelzer> (the mesa change I referred)
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: in disco for sure
<tjaalton> or upstream will fix it otherwise
<Laney> hey seb128, no not quite (we had that mostly last night, seems it moved across the north sea this morning), was from me recovering my broken server
<cpaelzer> yeah, my assumption just was that upstream might take longer than we have for disco
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: so my thought was revert this in Mesa for disco and in 19.10 follow whatever the usptreams concluded with
<Laney> didrocks: sunny here!
<tjaalton> if it's not fixed in 19.0 when it's released, I'll revert
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: thanks, if you'd state on the bug that it will be fixed in Disco either way that would be nice
<cpaelzer> I can (ugly) work around things until then
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: might I ask what the planned release date for 19.0 is?
<seb128> what's the bug number you guys are talking about?
<seb128> can you make sure it's targetted to disco so we don't loose track of it?
<cpaelzer> seb128: bug 1815889
<ubot5> bug 1815889 in qemu (Ubuntu) "qemu-system-x86_64 crashed with signal 31 in __pthread_setaffinity_new()" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815889
<seb128> cpaelzer, thx
<cpaelzer> seb128: will you add the trackers the way the desktop Team uses them?
<cpaelzer> Or is it just good old "target to series" ?
<seb128> cpaelzer, just that
<cpaelzer> I happened to realize that Teams have different approaches to that (e.g. milestones)
<cpaelzer> ok , then I can do that
<seb128> well, process is to tag rls-nn-incoming then we review/assign
<seb128> but if that's one understood and that tjaalton is stracking you can directly target
<seb128> then it ends up on http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> which is the mapping by team of bugs targetted disco
<seb128> cpaelzer, thx
<cpaelzer> seb128: tjaalton: the mesa bug task now has a Disco target and a 19.04 milestone and is assigned to tjaalton - I hope that will cover every teams tracking of it :-)
<tjaalton> thanks
<tjaalton> I'll revert it from the test package
<seb128> cpaelzer, yeah, we don't use the milestone but that can't hurt, thx!
<tjaalton> so it's not lost
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: I'll push a new version to x-staging soon
<tjaalton> like, now
<tjaalton> you'll have it built in 30min
<cpaelzer> thanks tjaalton
<jbicha> seb128: yes, epiphany 3.31 requires gtk 3.24 so we'll probably use the gnome-3-28-1804-sdk snap when it's ready
<jbicha> I wasn't planning on doing the gupnp/gssdp transitions for disco
<seb128> any reason not to if those are ready?
<jbicha> I don't have the time to work on it now and those were low priority
<seb128> on what? it looks like you did do those updates in Debian and we are in sync? you mean just the FFe paperwork?
<jbicha> I'm fine with someone else doing it. You'll need to handle Debian bug 923576 and update rygel too
<ubot5> Debian bug 923576 in libgupnp-1.2-dev "libgupnp-1.2-dev: missing Breaks+Replaces: libgupnp-1.0-dev" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/923576
<jbicha> it's a transition and I didn't test all the rdepends
<seb128> k
<Laney> clobrano: hey, are we going to have to update yaru when updating desktop-icons?
<Laney> I'm just testing 19.01.1 and there's no visible selection any more
<clobrano> Laney: hi o/
<clobrano> that's weird indeed, it should work without any change on theme
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> wait one second, I have some weird local version number
<Trevinho> we've fans https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/1014
<gitbot> GNOME issue 1014 in gnome-shell "Consider supporting AppIndicators by default (instead of a non-default extension)" [1. Feature, Opened]
<clobrano> :D
<clobrano> Laney: were you talking about rubberband selection or selected icon (or both)?
<Laney> both
<Trevinho> clobrano: there are few changes that should be done actually
<clobrano> Trevinho: which ones?
<Trevinho> I've not been going through all the diff yet
<seb128> hey trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> but upstream has changed some things, like as per the removal of the dock theming
<clobrano> rubberband takes the color from .rubberband gtk class, icon selection from .view class
<Trevinho> hey seb128 good, I had some writer inspirantion before so I blogged about the fractional thing xD
<seb128> :)
<seb128> good job!
<Trevinho> clobrano: as per other things, I didn't spot regressions, but we should probably update the yaru upstream code and go through diffs, I would do it but I've other coding stuff to finish first, so I didn't had much time for it
<Trevinho> ah clobrano one thing has been changed is the way the windowbuttons are drawn...
<clobrano> Trevinho: we spotted some, like the arrows in calendar view
<Trevinho> which are now made using css + icon...
<Trevinho> clobrano: yep that's one
<Trevinho> clobrano: that's weird though since while hacking on scaling I noticed the yaru one was drawn behind it
<Trevinho> might be another icon thing + css or smth
<clobrano> Trevinho: right, we wanted some icons to get delivered, so we can make a stable branch for 18.04 and go on
<clobrano> but, we might speed up if needed, could you remember me the UI freeze date?
<Trevinho> clobrano: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<Trevinho> so... ten days
<Trevinho> but considering the landing, let's say a week
<Laney> clobrano: forget me, I had a local copy in that VM
<clobrano> Laney: uhu, better so :D
<clobrano> Trevinho: got it, I'll talk to the icon team :)
<Laney> yeh, doing that three way merge thing would be good
<seb128> jbicha, Laney, trevinho, what's the status of the new gnome-shell? who is owning to get it migrated out of proposed, was that Jeremy who was looking at the other extensions?
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: hi I'm trying to verify the qemu crash against the x-staging PPA
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: so far no luck, but I realized that only some packages got upgraded
<Laney> it's blocked on glibc
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: can you pinpoint which of the mesa binary packages has the __pthread_setaffinity_new that breaks it
<cpaelzer> so that I can check if that is one of those still on -rc5 level?
<seb128> Laney, as it will clear off once glibc migrates?
<seb128> or do we have work to do on our side still?
<seb128> because you guys mentioned deleting extensions but no-one ever gave me a list
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: for example libglapi-mesa doesn't want to install and if I try to foce it it would remove most x* packages
<Laney> I think I said last week in the meeting that it will be more clear what to do once glibc clears out
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: is there another ppa along ppa:canonical-x/x-staging that I need
<andyrock> hey we forgot to update the tags and target this bug for rls https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1817020
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1817020 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Touching and dragging an icon on the dock blocks input to other apps" [High,In progress]
<seb128> Laney, k, sorry if I forgot that details, it just makes me a bit nervous that we are sitting on our hands and then we will realize that we still have work to do we could have started and delay ourselve by another week
<seb128> andyrock, feel free to suggest target
<seb128> andyrock, can you maybe take bug #1817546 from Marco? he's busy with other things and that one is probably a blocked to land the new shell
<ubot5> bug 1817546 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Disco) "Changing the volume (with the mouse wheel over icon) locks up gnome-shell" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817546
<andyrock> seb128: sure thing
<seb128> thx
<andyrock> I'm about to propose a fix for the dnd bug
<seb128> Carlos told me on friday that he changed things around libcanberra handking this cycle
<seb128> so might be a bug he created
<seb128> ah, great
<andyrock> not sure upstream is going to like it, but it's the same workaround used in other places
<andyrock> x11 touch in gnome-shell is a little bit broken :)
<Laney> seb128: k, well I don't really have that worry (demoting things is not a week long task), but if it makes you happy I'll make you a little list
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I'm not so worry about the demoting, more about the fact that we found other autopkgtest or such issues in the way, but I guess that's the part where we need glibc to clear to have a better idea
<seb128> andyrock, :/
<Laney> ok, well nagging on glibc would be what I would do first
<seb128> Laney, ok, thx :)
<seb128> clobrano, are you going to do that 3 way merge for the new gnome-shell/theme/yaru?
<Trevinho> andyrock: might be an issue on the patch we ship though, more than actual shell (the locks up issue)
<andyrock> Trevinho: I'm running vanilla gs
<Trevinho> andyrock: and issue is there too (the one seb just pointed you eh)
<andyrock> Trevinho: which bug are you talking about? the dnd or  the "volume" one? :)
<andyrock> nm I guess you refer to #1817546
<Laney> dunno why about 10 issues just got raised at once, is indeed confusing
<Trevinho> andyrock: volume
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: I pinged on the bug so take your time
<cpaelzer> I'll only be able to pick it up tomorrow morning anyway
<seb128> Laney, sorry, it was probably my fault, I'm getting a bit nervous about the different things that still needs to line up, but it's going to be ok :)
<clobrano> seb128: yep, first I'll sync our upstream folder
<seb128> clobrano, thx, let us know if you need help with something
<clobrano> seb128: thanks!
<andyrock> jbicha: the fix for autopkgtest's failures in tracker has been merged upstream
<seb128> andyrock, well done!
<andyrock> upstream is on fire lately
<k_alam> seb128, Laney: Hi, is there any known dbus test failure issues with glib > = 2.59.3 ? libunity tests fail on proposed....it builds fine with 2.59.2...compiling with lp:~ricotz/libunity/syntax-fixes
<k_alam> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/413376821/buildlog_ubuntu-disco-amd64.libunity_7.1.4+18.04.20180209.1-0ubuntu3+201903020606~ubuntu19.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> not known from me
<Laney> afraid not
<Laney> that message sounds like it provides a good place to start poking around though
<k_alam> dee-CRITICAL **: 06:10:10.027: Unable to set up DBusServer....this is generating from https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ricotz/libunity/syntax-fixes/view/head:/test/vala/test-diff.vala#L356
<k_alam> and mainloop is running with timeout...
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: that's weird, I'll check it out
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: seems to work here just fine
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: so it just installas all of them in disco for you?
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: yes
<cpaelzer> let me check why it would remove the X* packages
<cpaelzer> maybe that shed some light
<tjaalton> well I didn't have X installed
<tjaalton> you have nvidia?
<tjaalton> X installs fine
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: libglx-mesa0 : Depends: libglapi-mesa (= 19.0.0~rc5-1ubuntu0.1) but 19.0.0~rc6-1ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: it is a nuc with i915 graphics
<tjaalton> dist-upgrade?
<cpaelzer> tried, no help
<cpaelzer> I might need to version force more of it
<tjaalton> you shouldn't need to force anything
<tjaalton> so if you just apt install libglx-mesa0 libglapi-mesa?
<cpaelzer> aah
<cpaelzer> I think it is glibc
<cpaelzer> let me flip on propsoed as well
<tjaalton> seems to work fine on my laptop too
 * cpaelzer begs all your pardon for typo-storm here (it gets late)
<tjaalton> you have some experimental stuff installed?
<cpaelzer> libglx-mesa0 : Depends: libc6 (>= 2.29) but 2.28-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<cpaelzer> when I try to force rc6 I get this
<cpaelzer> so glibc is at least involved
<cpaelzer> just a sec to try that
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: no experimental things - I set up the nuc to test this issue
<tjaalton> are you on disco then?
<cpaelzer> so the nuc has ubuntu-desktop + uvtool + gnome-boxes + gdb
<cpaelzer> yes disco
<tjaalton> ah yes, proposed is enabled for that ppa
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: with proposed enabled I get way more installed
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: do I need to restart X to get the new libs active?
<tjaalton> no
<cpaelzer> ok, then wait a minute and we will know
<cpaelzer> tjaalton:  does that look good then ?
<cpaelzer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6BDXvFp8kY/
<cpaelzer> working like a charm now
<cpaelzer> \o/
<cpaelzer> thanks tjaalton
<cpaelzer> I'll update the bug
<tjaalton> yes, that's better
<cpaelzer> done
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: if you need anything from me to make that revert happen in Disco let me know
<cpaelzer> at the current state this is by far the most simple fix for the overall issue
<tjaalton> no that's fine
<tjaalton> we'll get it eventually, within the next few weeks
<clobrano> seb128: is it correct to sync with gnome-shell tagged 3.30.2, right?
<seb128> clobrano, sync in which sense?
<seb128> clobrano, we currently have 3.31.90 in proposed
<clobrano> seb128: okay, I was confused because looking at gnome-shell master the changes Trevinho was talking about seems to be in master, but not in the tagged versions
<clobrano> I meant the changes in calendar arrows, for example
<Trevinho> clobrano: ah, could be that something has not been relased yet, but will be soon
<willcooke> night asll
<willcooke> all
<clobrano> Trevinho: I see, so is it safe sto start merging from master?
<Trevinho> clobrano: yeah, then we can release to ubuntu it together with the shell itself
<Trevinho> but upstream yaru should stay in sinc with latest stable branch upstream anyways
<Trevinho> sync*
<clobrano> Perfect 👌
<Trevinho> thanks
<Trevinho> let me know if you want a review or anything else
<Trevinho> clobrano: ^
<clobrano> Trevinho: yeah, I surely do :)
<andyrock> seb128: Trevinho found the problem with the volume thing
<Trevinho> and is...=
<Trevinho> ?
<andyrock> it's caused by g_cancellable_disconnect deadlocking
<andyrock> finish_cb in meta-sound-player.c is calling g_cancellable_disconnect and finish_cb can be the result of cancelled_cb->ca_context_cancel
 * andyrock is thinking about the best way to fix this
<andyrock> maybe just an idle
<andyrock> I'll propose a fix upstream
<andyrock> hopefully we get it in before the release
<seb128> andyrock, let's see what upstream says, well done figuring it out
<andyrock> Trevinho: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/474
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 474 in mutter "sound-player: Call ca_context_cancel in an idle to avoid deadlocks." [Opened]
<andyrock> EOD for me
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-05
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<duflu> Time to water the flowers then :)
<didrocks> duflu: heh happy to be your trigger to water your flowers :)
<jibel> Good morning
<duflu> Morning jibel and seb128
<duflu> didrocks, that may fail on weekends
<didrocks> salut jibel
<didrocks> duflu: indeed :p
<jibel> Hi duflu, didrocks
<jbicha> seb128: I think the incomplete poppler transition needs to be handled for the glibc transition
<jbicha> I'm not really handling gnome-shell this release cycle :)
<duflu> Oh, also morning to jbicha
<duflu> or afternoon or evening or...
<jbicha> I woke up in the middle of the night, back to sleep :)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> lut didrocks, oSoMoN, jibel
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> night jbicha :)
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> how is everyone?
<duflu> seb128, it's basically Monday here. So catching up. You?
<seb128> I'm ok, still a bit sick and tired, I should stop working late and get some more sleep
<seb128> but weeks are too busy atm, I need to assign some of the bugs I put to my todo to others :)
<duflu> seb128, on that note I keep hearing about recent discoveries in the glymphatic system. Just another reason to try and get better sleep
<didrocks> hey seb128
<xnox> Good morning desktop =)
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1818616
<oSoMoN> same as du_flu here, catching up with what everyone who’ve started their week on Monday have been up to
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1818616 in systemd (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring is not unlocked upon gdm login in disco" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> who wants to troll logind vs gdm3 vs gnome-keyring vs pam ?! =)
<seb128> xnox, we fixed that yesterday
<seb128> xnox, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/3.31.91-1ubuntu1
<xnox> seb128, ah!
<seb128> bug #1817128
<ubot5> bug 1817128 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring not automatically unlocked on login" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817128
<seb128> xnox, I'm marking it dup, thx
<xnox> seb128, well, i should totally upgrade before logging in =)
<seb128> :)
<xnox> seb128, well done! thank you =)
<seb128> yw!
<Laney> moin
<duflu> Morning Laney and willcooke
<willcooke> hi duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney, willcooke
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<Laney> moin oSoMoN (sorry for the delay!)
<acheronuk> is anyone dealing with why the daily iso is (presumably not passing QA) so latest in 'current' is 26th Feb?
<Laney> yep, jibe_l has been looking into that
<acheronuk> ok. thanks
<seb128> its that partman bug, which is fixed in debian/ubuntu now
<seb128> needs an ubiquity rebuild and new iso
<Laney> CI was already not promoting before that, did that get fixed?
<jibel> no, this bug is shadowing the other issue
<Laney> nod, that one should be fixed today at least
<acheronuk> right. btw, any russian speakers here?
<Laney> xnox or mitya57 AFAIK
<acheronuk> I want to confirm this is saying 'Chinese' in Russian https://i.imgur.com/lM4DpnD.png
<acheronuk> if it is, then I can mark a bug as a dupe
<jibel> acheronuk, according to google translate that's what it says https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=auto&tl=en&text=%D0%BA%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B9%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0
<jibel> no sure how much I trust google translate though
<acheronuk> jibel: this is what I was looking at LP: #1818174
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1818174 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No Chinese keyboard layout options after Chinese simplified installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818174
<acheronuk> I was 95% sure that was a dupe of LP #1817453
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1817453 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "19.04 installer displays keyboard layouts in the wrong language" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817453
<acheronuk> i.e. the chinese option is there, just in Russian!
<mitya57> acheronuk: your screenshot is not Russian, looks like Bulgarian
<mitya57> (everything, not just label for Chinese)
<acheronuk> mitya57: ah. I see. Other sections are clearly in Dutch. just not in view on that screenshot
<Laney> xnox: can I upload ubiquity?
<Laney> I've just done a test install with a new version that's just debian/rules update
<Laney> (well, it's actually still in progress but I think it's going to work :>)
<Laney> jbicha: in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1817900/comments/3, did you mean 3.31.91 of g-s-d? i.e. https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/1219c924d74838bec48780a07684257670a44f1e & co
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1817900 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "FFe 3.31.90" [High,Fix committed]
<jbicha> yes
<Laney> nod
<Laney> I guess just Depends: libmutter-4-dev (>= 3.31.91) ought to do it, thanks to B-D-P
<Laney> hmm, maybe not, there's no shared library depends there
<Laney> gnome-shell Breaks: g-s-d << 3.31.91?
<Laney> or the other way round
 * Laney is confuse
<tjaalton> kenvandine: please test xserver from cosmic-proposed for bug 1754693
<ubot5> bug 1754693 in xorg-server-hwe-18.04 (Ubuntu Bionic) "Xwayland/Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in st_renderbuffer_delete() from _mesa_reference_renderbuffer_() [often when running Skype or Slack snaps]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754693
<Laney> xnox: timeout, doing it
<Laney> is the meeting in 12 minutes or 72 minutes?
<Laney> I have both on my calendar
<seb128> 12
<seb128> did we start dst fun?
<Laney> guess so
<Laney> the Ubuntu Fridge event is wrong here
<willcooke> Meeting time!
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-03-05
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar  5 14:30:31 2019 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-03-05 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> o/
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<jibel> hola o/
<Trevinho> o/
<didrocks> hey
<oSoMoN> o/
<andyrock> o/
<seb128> hey
<willcooke> jamesh, please can you add your weekly update to: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/monday-4th-march-2019/10020/13
<willcooke> ok, I've sent round the tracking rls bugs, so lets look at any new bugs coming in and accept/decline them.  Starting with Bionic
<willcooke> 1 new one, which isnt assigned atm
<willcooke> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1812527
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1812527 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[bionic][regression] gnome-shell crashes with SIGSEGV in meta_window_actor_is_destroyed(self=NULL) called from _switchWorkspaceDone() [windowManager.js:1787]" [High,Triaged]
<willcooke> Daniel tagged it
<Trevinho> I had some ideas on fixing this in gjs for some long time
<Trevinho> I might get it
<seb128> the title says regression, is that a regression from a SRU in bionic?
<seb128> if so it probably makes sense to target it
<Trevinho> well, I expec to have still a wrong behavior before...
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1812527/comments/18
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1812527 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[bionic][regression] gnome-shell crashes with SIGSEGV in meta_window_actor_is_destroyed(self=NULL) called from _switchWorkspaceDone() [windowManager.js:1787]" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> seems like it ^
<seb128> +1 for targetting and assigning to Trevinho
<andyrock> +!
<andyrock> +1
<willcooke> Looks like quite a few people are seeing it
<willcooke> +1 from mee
<didrocks> andyrock: invalid cast :p but +1 as android emulator is quite common
<willcooke> k, done,.
<willcooke> that's it for B.  On to C....
<willcooke> list is empty ( \o/ )
<willcooke> On to D
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1818246
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1818246 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "update-notifier's notification is huge due to large icon" [High,Confirmed]
<andyrock> I saw it happening in bionic too
<andyrock> few days ago in the laptop of my gf
<seb128> I would vote -1 to target based on the fact that we only got one report so far
<kenvandine> tkamppeter: please look at the NM for bugs
<seb128> andyrock, is that your fault/livepatch? ;)
<andyrock> seb128: I don't think so :)
<didrocks> and I just got it as we speak
<willcooke> ha
<andyrock> it's happening also with other apps
<didrocks> andyrock: do you have an example? Would be easier to reproduce than this one
<didrocks> I can have a look if we have an easy reproducer
<andyrock> not that I can think of (but it happened to me as well and it was not update-notifier)
<willcooke> didrocks, if you can find a reproducer, then we could update the bug and take a look again next time?
<didrocks> willcooke: agreed, I'll at least to find a reproducer for next week
<willcooke> thanks
<seb128> thx didrocks
<andyrock> in the mean-time I'll check if my gf has the new update-notifier
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1817020
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1817020 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu Disco) "Touching and dragging an icon on the dock blocks input to other apps" [High,In progress]
<andyrock> fixed upstream (in gnome-shell)
<willcooke> Thats still showing in incoming, but sounds like we have a fix
<Laney> I just fixed the rest of the bugs in incoming
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<Laney> the tag is *rls-dd-notfixing*, not "notfixing"
<willcooke> that's the end of the list then
<willcooke> Not bad.
<willcooke> Let's talk about proposed-migrations
<willcooke> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<willcooke> Laney, do you want to take us through it?
<seb128> no review or -tracking unsassigned?
<seb128> of
<willcooke> there shouldnt be anything in tracking which is unassigned, right?
<Laney> it happens if things get nominated directly
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1750197
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1750197 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Bionic) "App grid animation causes heavy CPU spikes and dropped frames in Wayland & Xorg" [Medium,Triaged]
<Laney> should just get assigned to duflu
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1795135
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1795135 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu Cosmic) "XFCE window buttons are not clickable at the top of the screen" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Laney> 🤷
<didrocks> lalala
<Laney> notfixing for our team probably?
<xnox> Laney, tah, i was in ubuntu-core lalala land and meeting.
<seb128> invalid for xorg-server?
<didrocks> Laney: yep
<Laney> np
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> not going to triage it now
<willcooke> that xfce one should probably be invalid
<seb128> +1 for -notfixing
<seb128> seems like it has been fixed/workarounded on the xfce side anyway
<Laney> I mean there is a link to an upstream bug there (#30) so not sure, but this isn't the place to look at that
<Laney> k
<willcooke> yah
<willcooke> k, moving back to proposed-migrations
<willcooke> Laney, anything you want to raise
<seb128> :)
<Laney> this week I just tried making cards for things
<Laney> https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle?menu=filter&filter=label:proposed-migration
<Laney> so there's some that need assigning, don't think we need to discuss anything here tho
<willcooke> cool!  thanks Laney
<seb128> ah, nice
<willcooke> lets work on getting them assigned later seb128
<seb128> +1
<willcooke> and then finally in this section, let's take a look at errors.u.c and see if there is anything we should be aware of....
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1729963
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1729963 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser crashed in OnConnectionDisconnectedFilter()" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> oSoMoN is already on the case
<willcooke> A private gvfs bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/927340
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 927340 not found
<willcooke> Which dates from 2012
<kenvandine> wow, that's old
<willcooke> hrm. not sure about that one, 400 something reports.  Probably not too much to worry about there
<willcooke> The main one in that list if Plymouth, and thats now fixed.
<willcooke> So I dont think there is much to worry about in errors
<willcooke> I think thats the end then.
<willcooke> Before we move to AOB, anyone got anything to add to that ^
<willcooke> well, actually, if you have, lets talk about it afterwards
<andyrock> we should probably fix e.u.c :)
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-03-05 | Current topic: AOB
<andyrock> i need to refresh the page 10 times to make it display something
<andyrock> :(
<seb128> (I think we should have someone pre-review the e.u.c list before the meeting and tag rls-nn-incoming bugs)
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, willcooke, did you see my e-mails about Trent and Avahi?
<willcooke> seb128, +1
<Laney> +1 for pre-review
<tkamppeter> Seems that we can forget about the good news I presented on the first day in Malta.
<willcooke> tkamppeter, I did.  Thats disappointing.  Lets see if he comes back with anything.
<tkamppeter> Seems that its now back into Treent's hobby drawer and will not be done, making standard-conforming printing Ubuntu-exclusive.
<tkamppeter> willcooke, kenvandine, could we try to ask HR (or Trent's manager) that they move some of his hours to maintainership of Avahi?
<Laney> you might want to talk about that outside of the meeting and this channel ...
<willcooke> tkamppeter, No, that's not appropriate.  Lets talk about it later
<tkamppeter> Or at least can someone of you chase him somehow?
<willcooke> any more AOB?
<seb128> not from me
<didrocks> nope
<willcooke> ok, then we will wrap here
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/RHiGQXZJ/ubuntu-desktop-1904-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar  5 14:58:12 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-03-05-14.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<andyrock> thx
<oSoMoN> thanks
<didrocks> thx
<seb128> thx
<Laney> an administrative reminder, when rls tagging bugs you need to remove rls-NN-incoming otherwise they stay on that list
<Laney> thx for the meeting
<Laney> less than half an hour is always a win
<seb128> :)
<seb128> thx for the reminder, I keep forgetting about untagging
<Laney> the reports could probably be improved to make the other criteria win over incoming so that's not necessary
<seb128> I should look at fixing the script to make it skip the tag if there is a matching target accepted
<seb128> :)
<Laney> but until that happens, need to remember
<seb128> right
 * seb128 adds a note to backlog
<seb128> kenvandine, can you ask Robert to update bug #1817223 and make sure it's tracked? gnome-software new serie is blocked in proposed until that's sorted out, https://github.com/hughsie/libxmlb/pull/15 got merged upstream but that needs to land in an update and also he hinted that appstream-glib needs work as well
<ubot5> bug 1817223 in libxmlb (Ubuntu) "[disco-proposed] The list of applications in Ubuntu Software is empty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817223
<gitbot> hughsie issue (Pull request) 15 in libxmlb "Allow nesting XbBuilderSource content type handlers" [Enhancement, Closed]
<Laney> ah didn't we convert that to an rls bug last week?
<kenvandine> will do
<seb128> Laney, unsure why it didn't work, maybe launchpad timeouted or something, properly targetted now
<Laney> nice one
<seb128> thx for pointing it out
 * Laney goes for a super late lunch
<willcooke> 19.10 board here:  https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910
<seb128> Laney, enjoy!
<kenvandine> snap parallel installs are cool :)
<kenvandine> i can now install all the candidate and edge channels at the same time :)
<andyrock> Laney: I'm not sure it would be easy to get that exception
<andyrock> the problem is not reproducible with gnome-shell master because the code to trigger the deadlock is in a distro patch
<andyrock> said that should I ask for a exception anyway? :)
<Laney> k
<Laney> would be nice, but up to you
<andyrock> Laney: I'll try
<andyrock> in a moment, working on a gnome-control-center crash right now :(
<seb128> andyrock squashing all the bugs :)
<andyrock> seb128: just run "gnome-control-center wifi"
<andyrock> and then "gnome-control-center online-accounts add firefox"
<andyrock> I've already a "fix"
<seb128> good, we can distro patch as we update to .92 :)
<om26er> Hi! Will Disco get GNOME 3.32 ?
<om26er> ...assuming it gets released by 13th March :)
<Laney> yes
<wxl> jbicha, Laney: tsimonq2 suggested I ask you about a GTK2 issue we seem to have uncovered. bug 1782984 seems to have GTK2 as its root cause and has affected multiple GTK2 apps. those apps with GTK3 support have no such problems when used with GTK3 and not GTK2. so where do i go from here to triage this?
<ubot5> bug 1782984 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM crashes frequently on Lubuntu 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1782984
<willcooke> night all
<andyrock> EOD! night all
<jbicha> wxl: sorry I don't have time now to investigate gtk2 issues :(
<wxl> jbicha: i guess investigation is not so much what i'm asking for so much as suggestions on pushing upstream
<jbicha> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/issues
<jbicha> there is a template for "crash"
<wxl> thanks
<jbicha> sorry I couldn't be more helpful
<wxl> it's better than nothing XD
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-06
<mdeslaur> lol
<mdeslaur> <mdeslaur> joemcmanus: lol
<mdeslaur> whoops, paste fail
<mdeslaur> lol: https://twitter.com/b6n/status/1103082019632799744
 * tsimonq2 follows mdeslaur on Twitter
<duflu> Oh, disco-proposed just got kernel 5.0
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks and seb128
<jibel> Hi all
<duflu> Hi jibel
<didrocks> hey duflu, salut jibel
<jbicha> clobrano: the pager indicators on the right side of the Activities Overview are missing in disco with disco's Yaru theme. Is that already fixed by your 3.31 shell theme rebase?
<jbicha> (I mean with gnome-shell 3.31.90)
<clobrano> Hey jbicha, yes it should be this one https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1205
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1205 in yaru "Replace page-indicator icons with SCSS /copied from upstream shell theme" [Closed]
<jbicha> thanks
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<jibel> Today's disco is installing fine and I promoted image 20190305.1
<jibel> I'm now looking why images are not promoted automatically
<didrocks> jibel: the bug which was shallowed by the other bug now :)
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> hey duflu didrocks jibel jbicha oSoMoN clobrano desktopers
<seb128> how are you today?
<didrocks> hey seb128, the weather is grey and windy here, you?
<seb128> same, quite windy today and a bit of rain
<duflu> seb128, is the 19.04 board meant to have 2 different labels "GNOME Shell" that are different colours?
<seb128> duflu, probably not, likely someone who overlooked that we had one and created it again
<duflu> seb128, yeah the old one drifted off the first screen and into "Show more labels"
<seb128> that's probably why
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<duflu> seb128, shall I merge them?
<seb128> duflu, yes please
<seb128> oSoMoN, lut, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> seb128, ça va, et toi?
<seb128> encore un fond de gorge qui gratte et un peu fatigué mais sinon ça va
<duflu> Done
<seb128> thx
<clobrano> Hey seb128 o/, good morning everyone
<didrocks> morning clobrano
<duflu> Hi clobrano
<willcooke> Good morning|afternoon all
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> how goes didrocks?
<didrocks> willcooke: weather isn't as nice as the previous days, otherwise, good, you?
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> much the same :)  It's been raining a lot and the heating is back on
<willcooke> hi duflu
<didrocks> waow, we are not as far as putting heating back on
<duflu> Rain tomorrow here (it's strangely exciting)
<didrocks> :)
<willcooke> ha
<Laney> yo
<seb128> hey willcooke, Laney
<seb128> how is u.k today?
<willcooke> morning seb128 Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128 willcooke didrocks, what's up?
<Laney> looks grey today
<didrocks> not much, you?
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> windy, raining, summer moved away for now
<duflu> 'lo Laney
<willcooke> seb128, I'm thinking that I will move the "drop facebook from xenial" card to next cycle.  OK with you?
<willcooke> https://trello.com/c/HgvVcavR
<duflu> Is disco going to get gnome-control-center GUI support for fractional scaling in time?
<willcooke> duflu, TBD.  I hope yes, but we will do some testing next week to decide.
<seb128> willcooke, sorry, was in a call, yes moved the xenial/facebook one souns good
<willcooke> moved
<willcooke> oh, I managed to send that rls bugs email to the desktop mailing instead of the group in my contacts.  Sorry about that.  No harm done though I think.
<seb128> indeed not, all those bugs are publics
<willcooke> I guess it will go to the community hub anyway at some point, so yeah, fine
<willcooke> I started looking at scraping the rls bug pages yesterday, the bugs are all in a JS JSON object, so I would have to download the HTML and the parse it, fine the JS, fine the variable, and trim it, and then parse it.
<willcooke> That seems wrong
<willcooke> Can someone link me to the code that generates those pages?
<willcooke> I could just run a report myself and use the results there instead of screen scraping
<willcooke> s/fine/find
<seb128> willcooke, I don't know/can't find it, bdmurray probably knows though
<willcooke> seb128, ack, I'll ask him.  Thanks
<seb128> or maybe Laney
<Laney> afraid not
<Laney> would seem sensible to coordinate with Brian on any required changes, e.g. saving that json to a file and having the webpage load it from there so it's downloadable for others too
<willcooke> roger roger.  I'll speak to Bryan
<seb128> cool
<seb128> jbicha, you saw that your appstream sync fails to build?
<Laney> I found https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reports-dev/ubuntu-reports/trunk but I'm not sure the rls ones are in there
 * willcooke looks
<willcooke> Oooh
<willcooke> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reports-dev/ubuntu-reports/trunk/view/head:/team-bug-notifier.py
<seb128> tseliot, you saw that your ubuntu-drivers-common update failed to build?
<tseliot> seb128: yes, and I'm working on it
<seb128> k, thx :)
<seb128> willcooke, Laney, others: any opinion on dropping the restore_filechooser_typeaheadfind change we have on gtk? it's somewhat an heated topic, but the patch is buggy atm (it creates focus issues with the search entry) and typeahead was dropped from nautilus as well, I think we should try without it and see what's the feedback is (so we have time to revisit before the LTS if needed)
<didrocks> as we have tracker now, I would +1
<willcooke> ha, I was just looking at that too
<Laney> yes that is fine by me
<willcooke> I didnt know that the search box was so broken
<willcooke> Having just tested it, yeah, that sucks
<willcooke> I guess I just always used type ahead
<willcooke> +1
<seb128> reading https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/issues/839 makes me think people still care about it
<gitbot> GNOME issue 839 in gtk "FileChooser: Allow disabling recursive search" [5. Filechooser, Bugzilla, Opened]
<seb128> but let's experiment and see how it feels :)
<seb128> thx didrocks Laney willcooke
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<seb128> if we end up restoring the patch we should fix the "steal focus from the search entry" problem
<willcooke> yeah
<seb128> in fact we should probably fix that anyway since it gets regular complains from LTS users
<willcooke> That would be good
<willcooke> seb128, you want me to open a bug about fixing type ahead in B>?
<seb128> willcooke, no, that's bug #1592177
<ubot5> bug 1592177 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Focus drops from search input in GtkFileChooserDialog after first character, which stops searching (broken behaviour)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1592177
<willcooke> ah, I see
<seb128> I tagged it tls-bb-incoming now
<jbicha> seb128: yes, appstream needs to adapt to glib https://github.com/ximion/appstream/issues/222
<gitbot> ximion issue 222 in appstream "0.12.6 test failures on Ubuntu" [Open]
<seb128> jbicha, thx, maybe you can add that to the trello card?
<Laney> YAKKKKKKKKKKKKK SHAVINNNNNNN
<doko> did somebody already looked at poppler not migrating?
<seb128> doko, not since glibc migrated today
<cyphermox> seb128: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/grub/+git/ubuntu/commit/?h=ubuntu&id=c3a5ea3adb4f9474c94f840a6beca83927c1b153
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks!
<seb128> on step closer from flicker free boot :)
<cyphermox> I wonder
<seb128> ?
<cyphermox> (I mean, theoretically, sure, but in practice, there are lots more small things)
<seb128> one step indeed
<seb128> it's that many remaining
<seb128> we are going to need the newer plymouth next cycle, which keeps the vendor logo on screen
<seb128> and a intel video driver fix which is in newer upstream kernels
<seb128> it's not that*
<cyphermox> yup
<cyphermox> I've heard of the vendor logo patches, those already exists (doesn't necessarily need to wait for upstream)
<cyphermox> someone pointed out they'd like to see it ;)
<seb128> well, everything is in upstream git master
<cyphermox> that said, I mean, it's nice, but it also means we should then figure out a way to show our logo or progress elsewhere
<seb128> I think it's late for disco now for that though
<cyphermox> yeah, I agree
<cyphermox> but next cycle, sure
<seb128> they current implementation keeps the bios logo on screen
<cyphermox> yes
<seb128> and has a vendor/distro logo at the bottom
<seb128> hopefully it's easy to put ours there and it looks nice :)
<cyphermox> that's got to be theme dependent though
<cyphermox> in other words, we'll all collectively need to discuss what to do about theming at early boot, even if that's just a matter of removing the aubergine background color
<cyphermox> seb128: for plymouth next cycle I'd like to carefully review the patches we carry, and decide if we really, really still need all of them; and attempt to stick to upstream snapshots if plymouth maintainers still don't do releases
<seb128> cyphermox, they do releases no? we had one this cycle
<seb128> but yeah, agreed on the less patching
<cyphermox> we had one this cycle but it's been few and far between IIRC
<seb128> I go co-working every now and then with one of the upstreams so I would be happy to help talking about our delta/seeing what we can drop
<cyphermox> cool
<seb128> I can also nag them for releases if needed :)
<cyphermox> I'm pretty sure some is just fluff
<seb128> andyrock, just as a follow up, https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=13747461
<seb128> andyrock, I included that in the .92 update, thx for the fix :)
<ahasenack> hi, did we drop the cirrus xorg driver in disco?
<ahasenack> I just had an experience where I created a vm with uvt-kvm (which uses libvirt), and X failed to come up
<ahasenack> logs show it failed to find the cirrus driver
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: I just remembered working with tjaalton on some other issue, there is the x-staging ppa which you might test as well if that is easy for you
<cpaelzer> and @desktop-team cirrus is the default of libvirt since like forever and for the same reason won't change as long as possible (they are very strict on the XML-in-definition-out as a stable API of some sort)
<ahasenack> "Failed to load module "cirrus" (module does not exist, 0)"
<tjaalton> ahasenack: cirrus has a kernel driver now
<tjaalton> so it should use modesetting
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: e.g. in uvtool we only say "<video/>" and get cirrus by default
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: could it be that this driver isn't in the -virt kernel builds?
<ahasenack> tjaalton: let me paste the full logs
<tjaalton> dunno
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: whicih kernel flavor do you have running?
<ahasenack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d6ypgxzkyv/
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: 4.19.0-13-generic
<ahasenack> and I do have the meta linux-image-virtual
<ahasenack> maybe it's in modules-extra
<tjaalton> it is
<ahasenack> ok, let me try that then
<ahasenack> switch the hw back to cirrus in the vm, and install that extra modules package
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: hm, how do I switch it back to cirrus? :)
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: in virsh edit or in virt-manager?
<ahasenack> the dropdown which had cirrus before, and where I selected qxl, no longer has cirrus
<ahasenack> virt-manager
<ahasenack> but, well, I can use virsh edit too I guess
<cpaelzer> easy, just enter cirrus there ignoring the dropdown options
<tjaalton> isn't qxl the default?
<ahasenack> ah, and Cirrus != cirrus
<ahasenack> ok, cirrus worked
<ahasenack> tjaalton: wasn't here
<cpaelzer> extras has /lib/modules/4.19.0-13-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/cirrus/cirrus.ko
<ahasenack> ok,back to cirrus, saved, booting
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: if that ends up working that would be a bug against the kernel to make it part of the normal modules and not -extra
<tjaalton> seems to be default on my vm's
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: that'd pull core drm too
<ahasenack> ok, X didn't come up as expected, now installing extras
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: well, if a default VM can't have UI that is a reason to move it to non-extra I think
<cpaelzer> aren't there other graphic drivers needing drm already?
<tjaalton> no
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: /lib/modules/4.19.0-13-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/drm.ko is in linux-modules-4.19.0-13-generic already
<ahasenack> I got a default of "qxl" when using virt-manager's wizard
<tjaalton> they're all in extra
<tjaalton> oh, ok
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: yes qxl is amore modern default, but that is virt-manager trying to be smart (as I said before higher tools need to define that)
<ahasenack> but uvt-kvm gave me cirrus. cpaelzer said earlier uvt-kvm doesn't specify anything, so it's the library's default that is taken, and that is cirrus?
<tjaalton> alright
<tjaalton> qxl.ko is in extra as well :)
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: libvirt defaults to cirrus, uvtool doesn't specify anything -> cirrus, virt-manager defaults to qxl so that is what it is using
<ahasenack> X started now, after I installed extras, and using cirrus
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: tjaalton: qxl should be moved as well then
<ahasenack> well, how did it work then, without extras, and with video qxl?
<cpaelzer> or OTOH - the X11 stack should depend on the -extra package
<cpaelzer> how about that - that would not make non-extra fat?
<cpaelzer> and at the same time still fix the issue
<tjaalton> uh no
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: I believe you, but is there a quotable statement why "no"?
<cpaelzer> just for -extra having so much stuf you rarely want?
<cpaelzer> and you don't want to pull it in everywhere?
<tjaalton> which extra should it depend on then?
<tjaalton> X would force the generic kernel?
<cpaelzer> I always get lost in the dependencies of the kernel
<cpaelzer> I would have hoped one could somehow say "the -extra of the current one"
<cpaelzer> but I read your answer as there is no such thing :-/
<ahasenack> doesn't seem to be a linux-modules-extra metapackage
<ahasenack> without a version
<tjaalton> right
<ahasenack> it's linux-image-generic or bust
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: ahasenack: moving cirrus and maybe qxl to non-extra then as a soltion?
<cpaelzer> or even "solution"
<ahasenack> how did qxl work without the kernel module, it used a fallback solution?
<cpaelzer> maybe it only needs the kernel module for e.g. KMS but works without by just X drivers?
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: ^^ ?
<ahasenack> cpaelzer: or have uvt-kvm change its default?
<ahasenack> "empty" -> qxl?
<tjaalton> ahasenack: the log should tell, maybe
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: that would be fine for me as well
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: but you need to tell multipass at least
<ahasenack> let me just try qxl without the kernel module
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: interested what comes out of that tes
<ahasenack> booting
<tjaalton> [    25.547] (EE) VESA(0): Specified fbbpp (24) is not a permitted value
<ahasenack> X came up, let's see logs
<tjaalton> that's why cirrus failed
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: 24bit colors?
<tjaalton> seems so
<ahasenack> you mean, cirrus wasn't there, it tried vesa, which failed because of bpp?
<tjaalton> yes, it should still work without kms and cirrus x driver
<cpaelzer> oh so that is the actual issue that "changed" then
<ahasenack> mh, in the working case, I don't have an X log file...?
<tjaalton> .local/share/xorg/..
<ahasenack> in ~?
<tjaalton> yep
<ahasenack> no such thing
<ahasenack> ~root or ~ubuntu
<ahasenack> maybe I have to login
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: I tihnk you need to log in
<tjaalton> gdm uses wayland
<tjaalton> in the failing case it can't
<tjaalton> without kms
<ahasenack> ok, got it
<ahasenack> it loaded qxl_drv.so from xorg
<tjaalton> heh, right
<ahasenack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8jTHSxDtMX
<ahasenack> so where do we stand? cirrus used to have an xorg module, now it's just kernel, and it's not installed by default?
<ahasenack> (in vms)
<tjaalton> afk for a bit
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: yes that is what it seems
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: I'm still leaning to move cirrus.ko to non-extra
<cpaelzer> unless we have something much better based on the issues around 24 bpp
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: and a bug to uvtool (please assign me) to make the default qxl
<ahasenack> I can do the latter
<sarnold> mdeslaur: ^^ does uvt need to be adapted for this too?
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: and for moving the kernel module a bug against linux I gues?
<ahasenack> well, if we change uvtool, then we don't need the module moved
<ahasenack> the question is if something else doesn't specify a default
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: the world is bigger than uvtool
<cpaelzer> otoh: virt-manager has a different defaulöt
<cpaelzer> virt-install as well
<cpaelzer> hmm
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: maybe open a bug to move it still
<cpaelzer> just saying it would be their choice?
<cpaelzer> I like if things work by default :-)
<cpaelzer> and I'm somewhat afraid that other paths to spawn guests will still hit it
<ahasenack> I always get a bot yelling at me when I file a kernel bug :)
<ahasenack> but yeah
<ahasenack> at least to have the discussion
<cpaelzer> it is just 42k
<cpaelzer> so not the biggest part in -modules
<ahasenack> the deps might be
<ahasenack> what's the name of the module again?
<ahasenack> cirrus.ko?
<ahasenack> (kernel module)
<cpaelzer> ahasenack: /lib/modules/4.19.0-13-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/cirrus/cirrus.ko
<ahasenack> ok, bugs filed
<ahasenack> subscribed you to the kernel one, and assigned you to the uvtool one
<tjaalton> well, vesa shouldn't try 24bit
<tjaalton> but maybe just 16 by default
<ahasenack> what are valid modes?
<ahasenack> 8, 16, 32?
<tjaalton> that'd fix the failure
<tjaalton> kenrel fb doesn't support 24
<ahasenack> what is qxl anyway, and why is it better than cirrus?
<tjaalton> actually I thought qxl_drv.so was dead as well
<ahasenack> oversight? :)
<tjaalton> but apparently it has some features that are desirable
<tjaalton> ahasenack: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/O7QhcGDGN33k0x9PtKmGnQ/raw
<tjaalton> should I build a driver for you?-)
<ahasenack>  is that just picking 32 instead of 24 if 24 is requested?
<ahasenack> if 32 is supported, that is
<tjaalton> yes, which shouldn't be in this case meaning it'd fall back to 16
<tjaalton> aiui
<ahasenack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1818879 is the kernel bug, and I also mention this vesa issue and added a task for xorg
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1818879 in xorg (Ubuntu) "pull cirrus.ko into main kernel package" [Undecided,New]
<ahasenack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uvtool/+bug/1818877 is the uvtool bug
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1818877 in uvtool (Ubuntu) "uvtool should specify a default video device" [Undecided,New]
 * ahasenack goes back into python2-removal land
<tjaalton> ahasenack: I'll build a driver pkg in a minute
<ahasenack> I never heard the words "build xorg" and "in a minute" together
<tjaalton> vesa driver
<ahasenack> :)
<ahasenack> tjaalton: besides ldap and sssd, you also do display drivers? :)
<sarnold> "don't worry, that xorg build will fail in a minute"
<ahasenack> sarnold: that is more common
<tjaalton> ahasenack: that's my actual job, or part of it
<tjaalton> besides oem kernel
<tjaalton> didn't even take a minute, just 36 seconds on sbuild
<ahasenack> quite the contrast
<tjaalton> https://aaltoset.kapsi.fi/tmp/xserver-xorg-video-vesa_2.4.0-1+ppa1_amd64.deb
<tjaalton> freeipa et al is just a hobby, and on the back burner until fedora moves to java11..
<ahasenack> tjaalton: worked, I haz display
<ahasenack> hm, wait
<ahasenack> better clear these logs and try again
<ahasenack> I can't be sure which log is fresh and which one isn't
<ahasenack> the one I thought was fresh is talking about qxl
<tjaalton> the log should be in /var/log/
<tjaalton> check the timestamp :)
<ahasenack> ok, cirrus in the vm, no extra-modules package installed
<ahasenack> no X log in /var/log
<ahasenack> checking .local
<ahasenack> it's a .1.log, not .0.log
<ahasenack> ok, cirrus not loaded
<ahasenack> unloads modesetting
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack> tjaalton: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gfmbsYc7g5
<tjaalton> cirrus.ko available?
<ahasenack> oh shoot
<ahasenack> how
<ahasenack> it's not in /lib/modules
<ahasenack> must be in the initramfs
<tjaalton> yeah, purge modules-extra
<ahasenack> I did
<tjaalton> hmm would think it ran update-initramfs
<ahasenack> ok, now it's gone
<ahasenack> x took a while to come up
<ahasenack> it was probably trying all fallbacks
<ahasenack> let's see
<ahasenack> no cirrus in lsmod
<tjaalton> and gdm does different things
<ahasenack> and Xorg.logs in /var/log
<ahasenack> this log keeps dancing around places
<ahasenack> I have 3 xorg logs in /var/log now, with the same timestamp
<tjaalton> hmm
<tjaalton> still fails?
<ahasenack> no, it worked
<ahasenack> but I couldn't figure out quickly enough which log to check
<ahasenack> so I rm -rf them, rebooted again
<tjaalton> ok, check the other logs
<tjaalton> if there's some weird failure
<ahasenack> ok, I have /var/log/Xorg.0.log before login
<ahasenack>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log before login, I'm at the user selection greeter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PCDYQfv68H
<ahasenack> tjaalton: ^
<oSoMoN> I'm calling it a day, have a good evening everyone
<ahasenack> better? 16bpp?
<tjaalton> ahasenack: yeah, did the right thing
<ahasenack> ah, and I see the 16bpp-iness when logging in
<tjaalton> yep
<mdeslaur> sarnold: good question
<kenvandine> mvo: i'm running core beta but help URLs still aren't valid.  Shouldn't that be in beta by now?
 * kenvandine tries edge
<kenvandine> not in edge either
<kenvandine> user-open error: Supplied URL scheme "help" is not allowed
<mvo> kenvandine: yes, that looks fishy, its a bit late here already but we should talk about this tomorrow, this should work
<kenvandine> mvo: ok, thanks
 * kenvandine tested this... it worked before
<mvo> kenvandine: hm, hm, I wonder what is going on if that used to work. we also have a (spread) test :/
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it's failed in the check if it's in the allowed schemes
<kenvandine> not even failing to set env or anything
<kenvandine> it's that hard coded list
<kenvandine> at least that's what it looks like
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-07
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel
<didrocks> salut jibel, hey duflu
<duflu> And another regression...
<duflu> c'est la vie
<duflu> Do the French actually use that expression, or just the English?
<jibel> yes, they do
<duflu> Great. I will be fluent in no time
<tjaalton> what's the default gtk theme package? I'd like to file a bug, it prevents selection from the start of the line on terminator when it's split horizontally
<tjaalton> and would resize the split instead
<tjaalton> started in cosmic
<duflu> tjaalton, default /for Ubuntu/ would be yaru-theme-gtk
<tjaalton> right, ubuntu. thanks
<duflu> tjaalton, and in return I have a xorg 1.20.4 regression for you :(  I'll write it up now
<duflu> Or in a couple of minutes
<tjaalton> ah, so bionic used something else, so it's a bug that's been in yaru from the start
<tjaalton> boo
<duflu> Yeah but on average I think there are much fewer bugs in Yaru than Ambience
<tjaalton> filed bug 1818968
<ubot5> bug 1818968 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu) "can't select text from the start of a line on a terminator shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818968
<duflu> tjaalton, good news: Yaru is mostly maintained by the community (in github?). So you should get a quick response from there too
<tjaalton> yeah wasn't sure where to file it
<duflu> Both really
<tjaalton> bah
<tjaalton> duflu: so what'd the server bug?
<tjaalton> 's
<duflu> tjaalton, I was just confirming, now writing
<tjaalton> okay
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, very well all things considered. How are you?
<seb128> I'm good!
<seb128> in London today, just arrived at the office
<duflu> A change or scenery
<duflu> -or +of
<duflu> tjaalton, bug 1818972 but it's probably still my responsibility to debug mutter and find out what Xorg is doing wrong
<ubot5> bug 1818972 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "[regression] gnome-shell visible latency is very high with Xorg 2:1.20.4-1ubuntu1" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818972
<tjaalton> duflu: there weren't that many changes, should be possible to find what caused it by looking at the commits
<didrocks> hey Londoners
<duflu> tjaalton, OK but I will at least start with what I know (mutter)
<tjaalton> sure
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> ça va, pas trop tôt le réveil ?
<seb128> ça va, 5h45, un peu tôt
 * seb128 only took the inspiron 11 for that trip
<seb128> trying polari now as IRC client, I've difficulties to get used to something else than xchat-gnome still :/
<seb128> also it took me a few minutes to realise than gnome-shell didn't fail to list polari, just that I managed to get more icons than the dock height and gnome-shell is very poor at indicating that they are more icons in there/that you can scroll down in the list
<seb128> (also got gnome-shell .92 to segfault when unlocking the laptop ealier :/)
<tjaalton> seb128: hi, need ack on bug 1818516
<ubot5> bug 1818516 in mesa (Ubuntu) "FFe: Mesa 19.0.x for disco" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818516
<seb128> he, tjaalton:
<seb128> hey
<seb128> I'm not in the release team, sorry ... try #ubuntu-release?
<tjaalton> oh, I thought it just needed team ack
<tjaalton> ok
<seb128> no, ffe is release team material
<tjaalton> right
<duflu> seb128, let me guess: bug 1796606
<ubot5> bug 1796606 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in st_widget_get_theme_node → ffi_call_unix64 → ffi_call → gjs_invoke_c_function → function_call" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796606
<duflu> Oh, that's only the third most popular one
<seb128> 0x00007f8062043dc3 in g_assertion_message (domain=<optimized out>
<seb128>    0x7f80612e8fe0 "st_image_content_get_preferred_size", message=<optimized out>) at ../..
<seb128>    /../glib/gtestutils.c:2878
<duflu> seb128, in disco?
<seb128> yes, with the .92 gnome-shell stack from proposed
<Laney> moin
<duflu> Hmm, doesn't make the top 100 for the year. Maybe I'll check this week
<duflu> Morning Laney
<seb128> if it's proposed only/a new issue that wouldn't be surprising
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> bah, g-c-c has some rough edges this cycle :/
<duflu> seb128, no I can't find any reports of that
<Laney> cold fingers, been potting up dahlias
<duflu> seb128, oh! I know that function though. That's used in the new zoom cursor rendering code
<duflu> in 3.31.90+
<seb128> translations are screwed, new privacy settings are confusing, application panel list entries that don't make sense, sound panel is impact by tech details about playing apps
<seb128> duflu: bet you it's a regression :/
<duflu> Probably.
<seb128> g-c-c is frustrating, they did their usual thing when they push to land unfinished features
<seb128> then they move away to do other things
<seb128> and no-one is sorting out the problems
<seb128> oh well, more work to add to the backlog, no point complaining
<seb128> also aday doesn''t seem around
<seb128> and Robert is waiting on design input to sort out the sound panel issues :/
<duflu> seb128, same commit as the missing cursor in zoom: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/a7bb8ee6398b9b55a80e7fa541f4950603149178
<duflu> I am guessing
<duflu> I'm suspecting that commit wasn't tested, or at least not in the same year as it landed because the first regression it caused requires significant changes in mutter and gnome-shell to fix
<duflu> Maybe "significant" is an overstatement
<duflu> seb128, sorry to mention this but bug 1818922 also seems to have come from 3.31.9x
<ubot5> bug 1818922 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[disco-proposed] User photo on login screen is huge (not shrunken)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818922
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN and willcooke
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<tjaalton> nice, yaru bug closed upstream as a terminator bu
<tjaalton> g
<tjaalton> I'll just use ambiance then
<willcooke> hi duflu
<willcooke> morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> morning willcooke
<seb128> duflu: yeah, lot of late landings for gnome-shell&co this cycle
<seb128> which we can't complain too much about since that includes the scaling work we wanted :)
<seb128> but we are going to spend some time stabilizing things
<duflu> tjaalton, OK I have a simple explanation at least: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1818972/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1818972 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "[regression] gnome-shell visible latency is very high with Xorg 2:1.20.4-1ubuntu1" [High,New]
<duflu> But kind of cool that high latency is the only problem we see when GLX is missing and we get EGL instead
<tjaalton> [    46.827] (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr//usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr//usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<tjaalton> that's your bug :)
 * duflu looks
<duflu> tjaalton, yep that's the problem.
<seb128> that seems buggy indeed
<duflu> I might soon leave that with you because I need to start cooking in a while
<tjaalton> hmm
<seb128> duflu: I think at this point your side of the investigation is done, looks like a bug for tjaalton
<seb128> duflu: enjoy dinner!
<tjaalton> it's a mesa thing
<tjaalton> mesa/meson
<seb128> is it fixed in your 19 update?
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> but it's a trivial change to d/rules
<tjaalton> dri.pc is buggy
<seb128> ideally we should have some autopkgtest for checking that GLX support is still there
<tjaalton> so xserver rebuild makes it try to load the driver using a wrong path
<tjaalton> well, looks like some tests failed
<seb128> k, seems like you are on top of it
<seb128> how did it migrate?
<tjaalton> it didn't
<tjaalton> still in proposed
<seb128> ah, right
<seb128> all good then :)
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> well, sort of
<tjaalton> needs a rebuild after fixing mesa
<duflu> This does highlight a missing feature in the fallback mutter/cogl backend but today that was useful
<duflu> And I don't expect anyone will ever want Xorg without GLX intentionally
<jbicha> seb128: see https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/issues/1204 for why it's harder to see there are additional apps in the GNOME Shell apps list
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 1204 in yaru "GNOME Shell app grid page indicator not visible" [Gnome-Shell, Closed]
<jbicha> good morning
<seb128> jbicha: I was speaking about the launcher, but thanks
<seb128> good morning!
<duflu> Morning jbicha
<duflu> And good night
<jibel> I don't have a dock since 2 weeks, I thought it was fixed but I cannot make it work. What do I have to do to fix it?
<Laney> downgrade ubuntu-dock to the version in disco or upgrade to the shell stack in proposed, or wait for it to migrate
<seb128> Laney: thx for making that card/list of extensions to delete
<jibel> thx, I'll wait until it migrates
<seb128> I'm going to look at that now
<Laney> ty
<oSoMoN> seb128, do you know what's preventing poppler (and libreoffice as a consequence) from migrating?
<seb128> oSoMoN: poppler rdepends didn't get all rebuilt/fixed
<oSoMoN> ah
<seb128> which is on my todolist but ff/new GNOME/that london trip/etc
<jbicha> oSoMoN: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/poppler.html
<seb128> ETOMUCHTODO
<seb128> if someone would like to help with that it would be nice
<oSoMoN> yeah, it's a busy end of week…
<oSoMoN> seb128, I can probably help
<seb128> oSoMoN: that would be great
<seb128> let me look at calligra
<Laney> poppler /o\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<seb128> but if you can poke at gdal and/or gdcm that would be nice
<Laney> it's always *mostly* fine and then some things need actual changes which is annoying
<seb128> yeah, wth from them to bumping the soname at every single version
<Laney> there's things like the massive debian/ubuntu patch to xpdf
<Laney> which includes sed hacks in debian/rules
<Laney> amazing that the API can evolve so much really
<Laney> you'd think at some point it would be finished/stable
<seb128> well in thise case they deprecated their custom types, dunno why they had those to start with
<seb128> like GUint
<Laney> yeah list time it was gbool I think
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'll poke gdal and gdcm as soon as I'm done with validating chromium 72.0.3626.121
<seb128> oSoMoN: thx
<oSoMoN> seb128, so basically the idea is that those need to be rebuilt against the new poppler?
<jbicha> oSoMoN: they'll need to be patched to build against the new version
<jbicha> gdal upstream claims their git master can build against the latest poppler
<oSoMoN> good
<oSoMoN> I'm not a motu so I won't be able to upload, but I'll prepare the changes and will test in a PPA
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: if I added a debug_printf (as provided by util/u_debug.h)
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: and run the testcase we have for bug 1815889
<ubot5> bug 1815889 in mesa (Ubuntu Disco) "qemu-system-x86_64 crashed with signal 31 in __pthread_setaffinity_new()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815889
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: where would I find that message?
<tjaalton> cpaelzer: xorg log I'd assume
<cpaelzer> I'll take a look there then ...
<tjaalton> but what are you trying to accomplish?
<tjaalton> I've uploaded a new vesa driver to fix bpp selection
<cpaelzer> I have seen the bug comment, thanks a lot!
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: I try to gracefully handle that seccomp block http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VS6JsYMJmz/
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> sorry, wrong bug
<cpaelzer> since it is the first time I touch mesa that might be silly
<cpaelzer> but I wanted to give it a try
<tjaalton> ah that's mesa
<cpaelzer> just need to wait until https://launchpad.net/~paelzer/+archive/ubuntu/mesa-crash-1815889 publishes my build
<tjaalton> I'm not sure where that would end up
<cpaelzer> and then I wondere, where would that message be
<cpaelzer> well worst case I can just grep the whole system :-)
<tjaalton> it doesn't write to a file, probably just stderr
<tjaalton> so whatever ends up using it
<cpaelzer> that would be qemu then, I know where to find that
<seb128> yes
<seb128> where rebuilt is likely to involve changes like the libreoffice ones you had to backport
<seb128> or maybe we are lucky and they don't, I didn't test build those
<seb128> oSoMoN: ^
<oSoMoN> seb128, ack, on it in a moment
<cpaelzer> tjaalton: as if the sigaction would be a no-op :-/
<cpaelzer> too bad, but was worth trying
<seb128> bah, when you are nice and reply to an user about a problem on a package they emailed you about
<seb128> and then they start using you as a hotline and emailing you with other unrelated questions
<seb128> will teach me to just not ignore those emails *g*
<oSoMoN> yeah, that happens too often
<oSoMoN> I politely invite them to ask on IRC/forums
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho: new gnome-shell migrated to disco, interesting times :)
<seb128> well done!
<Laney> happy bugs bugs busgbsugbsubgsubgs
<seb128> :)
<Laney> thx for pulling the trigger on those things
<seb128> np!
 * Laney is trying to get an up to date jhbuild
<Trevinho> will be fun!
<Trevinho> Laney: for what?
<Laney> e.g. to check https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/1024
<gitbot> GNOME issue 1024 in gnome-shell "3.31.92: User photo on login screen is huge (not shrunken)" [Opened]
<Laney> is that one your fault? :-)
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho: did we hold on updating gjs on purpose or just didn't happen (yet)?
<Laney> no particular reason on that one
<Trevinho> yeah, maybe some less errors spamming, but a part from that...
<seb128> k
<seb128> andyrock is having a look
<Laney> nothing was asking for it, but we could still take it
<Laney> oh yeah
<Laney> secret looks :>
<seb128> lol
<marathone> what is 'ubugnu-cdimage'? Only Floss applications?
<Laney> it's one of the projects that is involved with building official Ubuntu releases
<andyrock> Laney: is this still required?
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/hpgn5K87/
<Laney> andyrock: check if anything still has a relationship mentioning that name
<Laney> we used to propagate the mozjs version to dependencies of libgjs
<Laney> that stopped being required, but also forcing a rebuild of all the rdepds wasn't required, so we kept the Provides
<Laney> the Depends will drop off as and when things are rebuilt for other reasons, and when all packages have had that happen we can drop this
<andyrock> kk makes sense , is rdepends enough to check if something still depend on libgjs0-libmozjs-52-0?
<Laney> for completeness you would need to check all architectures
<Laney> this is much easier if you have access to an official machine :>
<Laney> https://paste.debian.net/1072080/
<Laney> looks good to me
<andyrock> Laney: thx <3 Dropping it right now
<Laney> the kfreebsd ones are because gjs isn't built there and so things can't be rebuilt
<seb128> doh, looks like I was disconnected since lunch but polari doesn't make that obvious
<andyrock> Laney: k pushed, I also checked if autopkgtests /gjs still pass
<andyrock> and checked if g-s works on debian unstable (on a vm)
<Laney> thx, will look soon
<seb128> THX
<seb128> ups
<seb128> thx
 * Laney misses seb128 in #debian-gnome ;-)
<seb128> oftc/polari insists on me to enter a password that I don't know
<Laney> hunter2
<seb128> thx
<Laney> yw
<Laney> surprised you could read that though
<clobrano> hey all o/
<clobrano> Trevinho: a first draft of three way merge with upstream is ready, if you wanna have a look
<clobrano> https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1234
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1234 in yaru "sync Yaru gnome-shell against upstream" [Open]
<Trevinho> clobrano: cool, I'll check it
<clobrano> Trevinho: great, thanks
<seb128> bug #1818751
<ubot5> bug 1818751 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "can not switch between single displays" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818751
<seb128> we have working gitlab remote watches in launchpad, thanks cjwatson!
<seb128> was also a good way to wrap the day to test that ;)
<seb128> Trevinho: the xorg regression duflu mentioned is a meson/build/packaging problem which made glx be disabled
<seb128> nothing on the GNOME side
<Trevinho> seb128: coolio
<seb128> Trevinho: did you have a good flight?
<Trevinho> seb128: still waiting at Frankfurt though, I've next one late in the night
<Trevinho> but there are nice working spots here
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> Trevinho: gut luck with the next flight then!
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers, time to leave the office
<willcooke> l8r d00dz
<willcooke> night all
<Trevinho> clobrano: hey, I've looked at the change and tested it and so far and looks all good, it fixes also the issue I opened on user..
<Trevinho> I've seen that gdm has also the nice rounded picture )
<Trevinho> and is way nicer
<Trevinho> well, actually I was thinking before, would be hard to make it a squircle?
<clobrano> Trevinho: it shouldn't be hard, it was a squircle before, but there's a specific upstream commit about making it round, and I'd say I like it a lot as well
<Trevinho> ok :)
<Trevinho> clobrano: ok, I've spotted few things in code, but overall look fine
<Trevinho> just sent the review, I'm almost boarding though, so...
<clobrano> Trevinho: perfect, I'll check it
<Trevinho> I might have missed something, but I can check again later :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-08
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<didrocks> hum, 3 issues with new GNOME Shell in 2 minutes, let's reboot to see
<didrocks> ok, just 2 now :) (open a terminal shortcut work after a restart after upgrading)
<didrocks> unsure to file them, the top panel one is obviously known, just the release hasn't been coordinated
<didrocks> I'll still file gnome-shell-extension-gsconnect not working with new G-S
<didrocks> not targetting -incoming as not the default, but as we wanted to promote it…
 * duflu isn't sure who didrocks is talking to
<duflu> But yeah there are some hiccups in gnome-shell 3.31.9x
<didrocks> duflu: the top panel is now always transparent with new G-S, no?
<didrocks> I guessit needs a new Yaru release
<duflu> didrocks, always opaque, never transparent you mean?
<duflu> Yeah that was an upstream decision
<didrocks> hum, it's always transparent here
<didrocks> with Yaru
<duflu> Weird
<duflu> Upstream decided to make it always opaque
<duflu> Sounds like you've got some old theme settings laying around
<didrocks> yeah, but I guess the css property that is assigned is the one which was corresponding to the transparent color in Yaru
<didrocks> or is it always opaque for you, with Yaru?
<duflu> didrocks, sorry you are right. My Yaru login is always transparent now
<didrocks> ah :)
<duflu> I can't keep up with all the changes
<didrocks> I guess it's just that the "fixed" value was the default property
<didrocks> but we didn't change Yaru css
<didrocks> or this is changed in upstream Yaru
<didrocks> but not released yet
<didrocks> (but yeah, I know upstream removed the dynamic transparency thingy)
<duflu> Ironically one of the most popular branches is to add a new transparency method (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/404)
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 404 in gnome-shell "Add transparent panel adapting to background image characteristics" [Opened]
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<didrocks> oh you got 404, congrats!
<didrocks> and 404 for "transparent" is an easter egg in itself :p
<duflu> #geekjoke
 * duflu hugs didrocks to clarify that's not a bad thing
 * didrocks hugs duflu back ;)
<duflu> didrocks, oh so the dock is always opaque for similar reasons?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> I guess it was a discussion during the day, so you probably missed it, we decided to align
<didrocks> I thought we decided for some slight transparency though
<didrocks> unsure what happened to this, but Trevinho would know
<duflu> Obviously the dock and panel don't match. So I assume someone will fix that
<duflu> one way or the other
<duflu> Actually that will solve an old bug where their transparencies were slightly different
<tjaalton> duflu: you can reproduce bug 1767312?
<ubot5> bug 1767312 in mesa (Ubuntu) "[radeon] Totem with gstreamer1.0-vaapi and Xorg: wrong color on H264 videos" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767312
<duflu> tjaalton, it was on weird old hardware. I don't know where the hardware is but am confident it's in this house
<tjaalton> old enough that it uses r600_dri.so and not radeonsi?
 * duflu shrugs
<tjaalton> 10bpc should be disabled in code for gallium drivers
<duflu> tjaalton, I can make it an evening task to get to over the next week and retest. Which release would you like me to try?
<tjaalton> bionic or newer
<tjaalton> actually r300 and up are all using gallium
<clobrano> good morning all o/
<didrocks> hey clobrano
<clobrano> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> clobrano: good! Yourself?
<clobrano> didrocks: mee too, thanks :)
<clobrano> duflu, didrocks: I didn't know about that little transparency decision for the shell top panel. There's a PR about ready that will set it totally solid
<clobrano> https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1234
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 1234 in yaru "sync Yaru gnome-shell against upstream" [Open]
<didrocks> clobrano: the top panel is totally solid, only the dock should have slight transparency
<didrocks> IIRC
<didrocks> but that was Trevinho who would know more
<duflu> clobrano, thanks :)
<clobrano> didrocks: I see, as it was originally on 18.04 + ambiance then
<didrocks> clobrano: exactly!
<clobrano> out of curiosity, is there anyone using Matrix IRC bridge to chat here in ubuntu-desktop?
<duflu> didrocks, do you need bug 1819126 to stay private?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1819126 could not be found
<Laney> yo
<acheronuk> clobrano: I see a few nicks here with the [m] suffix
<acheronuk> testing it out on KDE channels, matrix is a bit of a pain still
<duflu> Hi Laney
<clobrano> acheronuk: I couldn't use it much, because  the IRC bridge for the ubuntu-desktop channel (or generally for freenode) seems read only. None of my messages passed through, while it works fine with #gnome channels
<acheronuk> clobrano: just tried in here, and bridge hasn't forwarded the message yet :/
<acheronuk> it is not perfect yet
<acheronuk> or could be channel modes in here
<didrocks> duflu: just rereviewed, nothing really private, let's open it
<duflu> Done
<didrocks> duflu: you know this is the "big icon size" bug which just went worse
<clobrano> acheronuk: yep :(
<duflu> didrocks, bug 1818246, bug 1818878 or something else?
<ubot5> bug 1818246 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "update-notifier's notification is huge due to large icon" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818246
<ubot5> bug 1818878 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu) "System menu user icon is bigger than others in 3.31.92" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1818878
<didrocks> duflu: bug 1818246
<acheronuk> clobrano: works in #kubuntu-devel and #kde chans, so I think that explanation makes sense. e.g. something like mode set in here so only ops see messages from users whos nicks are not registered
<acheronuk> I recall a lot of ubuntu chans set that a while back when there was massive spam
<clobrano> acheronuk: I see, hope this can be fixed
<acheronuk> up to ops in this chan. which is not me
<RAOF> <freenode_clo "acheronuk: I see, hope this can "> Have you got a registered IRC account associated with the Matrix bridge?
<acheronuk> clobrano: https://community.kde.org/Matrix#How_do_I_join_an_IRC_channel_that_requires_registered_nicknames.3F
<acheronuk> ^^ for KDE matrix, but should be generic
<clobrano> acheronuk: thanks! I'll have a look
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Laney> hey oSoMoN seb128
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> happy friday!
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, Laney, seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> manque de sommeil cette nuit
<didrocks> Martin a fait des siennes, mais bon, ça va :p
<seb128> :(
<Laney> I'm alright, but feeling tired today, happy it's the weekend soon
<Laney> hey didrocks!
<seb128> :)
<seb128> Laney: I've a feeling you are not going to like that one...
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<Laney> 😳
<seb128> we have a new ubuntu-font version to package
<seb128> I've heard you did deal with that once
<Laney> come on
<seb128> so you might remember some of the details on how that's done?
<seb128> :(
<Laney> there's loads of weird shit to check
<Laney> you need to sync with sladen on it imho
<seb128> we can try at least
<duflu> Oh, morning oSoMoN and seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> andyrock, bug 1712122 looks out of date...?
<ubot5> bug 1712122 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Desktop keyboard shortcuts autorepeat (probably shouldn't)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712122
<duflu> seb128, going well. And about to end the week. You?
<seb128> duflu: I'm good thanks :)
<seb128> duflu: any plan for the w.e yet?
<duflu> seb128, a family dinner, plus infinite home improvements/chores
<duflu> fun fun
<duflu> You seb128?
<seb128> we have friends over for dinner on saturday, otherwise nothing planned yet
<duflu> sounds similar
<seb128> yeah
<duflu> seb128, BTW your crash from yesterday is now formalised in bug 1819126
<ubot5> bug 1819126 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT [St:ERROR:../src/st/st-image-content.c:155:st_image_content_get_preferred_size: assertion failed (priv->width > -1): (-1 > -1)]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819126
<duflu> which doesn't look like what I said I thought it looked like
<seb128> duflu: thx
<duflu> Night
<seb128> Laney: k, font bug opened and sladen pinged, le('s see how that goes
<seb128> duflu: have a nice w.e!
<Laney> thx
<seb128> oh, didrocks opened it but with different scenario that I had
<seb128> it segfault that way when unlocking the screen here
<didrocks> I guess this is triggered by any notifications from an application that doesn't have appinfo
<didrocks> and so when size = -1
<didrocks> ironically, this is now hiding the bug of "too large icon size"
<didrocks> so, it was only a warning, but it seems Marco turned it into a segfault in mutter now
<seb128> improvement!
<didrocks> well
<didrocks> I can claim the bug I was looking at is "fixed" :p
<seb128> well, Marco fixed your issue :p
<didrocks> exactly
<didrocks> I guess we'll discuss this next Tuesday anyway
 * didrocks goes back to ubuntu-cdimage
<seb128> I'm rls-dd-incoming it
<Laney> the upstream bug has a merge proposal linked, does that fix it?
<Laney> probably not, just a random mention
<seb128> Jonas said it's not likely but I didn't try yet
<seb128> going to wait for Trevinho to comment
<Laney> k whatever
<Trevinho> morning
<Trevinho> Ah, I also got an email about this crash...
<Trevinho> well, I wouldn't have been so strong in asserting it, but Jonas suggested me to assert it so I did xD
<Trevinho> didrocks: the reason why size -1 was considered wrong is that we can't then have a proper resource scale on it, so we decided to not allow them. And well, the crash is a good way to know about these cases xD
<Trevinho> while I prefer to be more conservative, there are different ideas :)
<didrocks> yeah, I would be on your side of more conservative
<didrocks> but anyway, at least, now, it's surfaced :p
<Trevinho> you see :)
<didrocks> I hope the test case helps triggering it
 * Trevinho relocates to coworking
<didrocks> funny that I spent some hours in finding a good reproducer + debug to find that was the float casting
<seb128> good morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<oSoMoN> ricotz, hey, in case you hadn't noticed, there are packages for gcc-mozilla (trusty and xenial) in ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa that fix building firefox 65 on arm*
<oSoMoN> ricotz, hopefully that's also enough to build firefox 66
<oSoMoN> are you looking at the armhf failures for 66, btw?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, you are kidding me?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I told you several times that there are gcc-mozilla 6.5.0 packages available since december, e.g. also here https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/build-support
<ricotz> the firefox 66 failures are not gcc related
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I know, but backporting 6.5.0 in its entirety is not needed 6.4.0 + that patch is enough
<ricotz> I see, do as you like
<ricotz> I am currently not looking into the 66 failures
<oSoMoN> ok, I'll have a look at those, then
<ricotz> thanks
<seb128> Laney: could you look at bug #1819103? I had it to check on my backlog because I saw it mentioned on other reports/forums before but now we have a proper report
<ubot5> bug 1819103 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "Indicator Application and indicator-applet does not show indicators" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1819103
<seb128> it looks like having indicator-application installed on the system somewhat conflicts with the gnome-shell extension
<seb128> dunno if they fight for the same dbus name or what
<Laney> guess so, I don't know how that stuff works but I can look if you want
<seb128> that would be nice, thx
<Laney> something wrong with using rls process for that one, ooi?
<seb128> I guess we can
<seb128> it's one of those bugs where I don't know if it's important enough to be rls handled
<Laney> no need, just wondering if there is some case for skipping it
<seb128> but I guess if it's important enough for me to ask you to own it, then it's important enough to be tracked by our process
<Laney> I don't reproduce this on disco
<Laney> do you?
<seb128> let me try
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/wfm.png
<seb128> I installed it and did a shell reload, it's still there
<seb128> let me restart my session
<seb128> Laney: after installing indicator-application and restarting my session I don't get the transmission icon anymore
<Laney> disco?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> journal has
<seb128> gnome-shell[15942]: [AppIndicatorSupport-WARN] Failed to acquire org.kde.StatusNotifierWatcher
<seb128> which I guess is the issue
<seb128> it's a race who owns the dbus name first
<Laney> sounds like it could be racy
<seb128> unsure how we can fix it, out of renaming out or making them conflct :/
<Laney> just don't make indicator-application autostart in gnome
<seb128> oh, good point, I though it would be dbus activated or something but there is an autostart
<seb128> having in OnlyShowIn=Unity makes sense I guess
<Laney> can't be dbus-activated, otherwise they would conflict over the .service file
<seb128> right
<Laney> does it have GNOME in there because of gnome-panel?
<seb128> I don't remember the specifics now :/
<seb128> AutostartCondition=GNOME3 unless-session gnome
<seb128> how does that work again?
<Laney> $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Laney> could add a second one with ubuntu there
<Laney> (probably)
<seb128> but then the first on would still trigger?
<Laney> dunno, need to see
<Laney> NotShowIn=ubuntu; it is
<seb128> ah, makes sense now that you say it
<seb128> thx Laney :)
<seb128> on that note, lunch!
<kenvandine> mvo: did you look into the help url issue?
<mvo> kenvandine: I haven't yet, let me do so now
<mvo> kenvandine: whats the easiest way for me to reproduce?
<kenvandine> mvo: well i actually can't reproduce it today :)
<kenvandine> on disco, as we no longer have the menu in the panel
<seb128> the lcy wifi is crap, keeps required you to reauth
<kenvandine> i was seeing it on the seeded snaps
<kenvandine> mvo: if you are on cosmic or bionic, open gnome-calculator and click help in the menu
<kenvandine> mvo: the core18 snaps actually seem fine
<kenvandine> but  we haven't published core18 versions of the seeded snaps yet
<mvo> kenvandine: oh, interessting. so core18 works as expected but not "core" ?
<kenvandine> yeah, apparently :)
<kenvandine> i was only testing the seeded snaps the other day
<mvo> kenvandine: is clicking on "help" on e.g. stable edit enough?
<mvo> *stable gedit
<kenvandine> and now the version of gnome-shell in disco doesn't provide a menu in the panel
<kenvandine> gedit is core18
<kenvandine> gnome-calculator from stable should be a good test
<kenvandine> mvo: the only snaps we have that haven't been updated to core18 are the seeded ones
<jbicha> kenvandine: what version of snapd of whatever do I need to use to try the core18 help feature?
<kenvandine> mvo: which version was that released in? 2.37.4 maybe?
<jbicha> 'cause I'm on disco and it doesn't seem to work
<kenvandine> oh, interesting
<kenvandine> maybe it has something to do with me running edge
<jbicha> edge of what? :)
<kenvandine> core
<seb128> reading the irc log from earlier, didrocks your gs-connect if it's a segfault is probably bug #1816415 fixed by andyrock which is just waiting for the fixes to land in the packaging now
<ubot5> bug 1816415 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "gjs-console crashed with SIGSEGV in g_socket_receive_message_with_timeout()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1816415
<kenvandine> jbicha: what version are you running?
<mvo> kenvandine: it should work with edge/core - I will update disco RSN not too
<jbicha> I was using stable core & core18, snapd is 2.37.4+19.04
<andyrock> didrocks: https://trello.com/c/OxxvEMgt/263-gjs-console-crashed-with-sigsegv-in-gsocketreceivemessagewithtimeout if you want to track the status of the fix
<didrocks> seb128: andyrock: oh nice! Ok, I'll keep the extension enabled thus to confirm it's back on track
<didrocks> thx for the head's up
<jbicha> yeah, help still doesn't work with core and core18 upgraded to edge
<kenvandine> they are all working for me now
<kenvandine> but weren't before
<kenvandine> maybe a reboot?
<jbicha> trying…
<kenvandine> i hadn't rebooted in weeks
<kenvandine> until this morning
<kenvandine> shouldn't need a reboot... but that's all i can think of
<jbicha> still didn't work
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> anything on the console?
<seb128> kenvandine, jbicha: , I justtried on stock disco and that errros with
<seb128> user-open error: Supplied URL scheme "help" is not allowed
<seb128> on that note boarding, bbl, have a nice w.e desktopers
<willcooke> see you seb128
<kenvandine> yeah, that's the old code
<kenvandine> bye seb128
<seb128> willcooke: btw the font uopdate with the new ttf is in disco now, let me know how it goes if you try it
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<jbicha> seb128: I'll upload fonts-ubuntu to Debian (experimental) too
<willcooke> thanks jbicha
<seb128> k; as you wish
<seb128> you might want to update to 0.84 there? ;)
<seb128> (but then dont sync to ubuntu)
<jbicha> bye :)
<Laney> ah I forgot about bileto's stupid changelog trailers that it generates for me
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> robru blamed my configuration but I forgot in what way and I remember that I didn't agree with him
<didrocks> you just didn't remember in which way you disagreed
<Laney> he was WRONG on the INTERNET
<Laney> could have been irl tbh
<didrocks> worse, it could be both!
 * Laney hulk smash
<didrocks> ;)
<willcooke> night all, have a good weekend
<Laney> laterz
 * Laney is off to climb a big hill (tomorrow)
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-09
<frederik-f> Test
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-03-10
<uzee>  Hi, can anyone here help a little bit with Ubuntu desktop automated installation? I've setup a kickstart server to do automated installas for RHEL, Ubuntu & CentOS server editions. There is a need for a desktop automated install only for ubuntu
<tjaalton> uzee: just add 'ubuntu-desktop' to your list of deb's to install
<uzee> tjaalton: thanks very much, I was thinking of trying that, what I don't know for sure is if there are specific differences between the desktop and server editions which might haunt us later if we base our image on the server edition and then add the ubuntu-desktop' package.
<uzee> I also tried to see if I can kickstart an ubuntu desktop but I don't think the desktop editions support unattended/automated installs.
<uzee> this is for some of our users, so I want to make sure I know enough about the differences to provide accurate info if we are asked why we didn't go with an actual desktop edition
<tjaalton> uzee: both have the same kernel, so it's just the set of packages you get installed by default aiui
<tjaalton> uzee: I've always just used the netboot image, and you just install what is needed
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-02
<didrocks> good morning
<Wimpress> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen Wimpress
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<oSoMoN> good morning
<didrocks> hey hellsworth, salut oSoMoN
<didrocks> quel temps à Francfort ?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va?
<oSoMoN> not raining :)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va :) raining here :p
<robert_ancell> https://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2020-February/058417.html
<robert_ancell> seb128, Wimpress Laney ^^
<Laney> woah!
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<ricotz> good morning
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<ricotz> robert_ancell, imho this kind of impact of CI is expected
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson popey ricotz , how are you?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: doing ok thanks, you?
<seb128> I'm good, thanks!
<Laney> hey marcustomlinson ricotz didrocks
<RikMills> morning
<RikMills> seb128: I note autohinter seems to have just migrated the poppler transition :)
<RikMills> oh, and there is an email as proof.....
<seb128> hey RikMills, ah, good, I though gnome-desktop would have been needed to go together though, weird
<Laney> didrocks: can you please promote me on https://salsa.debian.org/groups/ubuntu-dev-team/-/group_members ?
<Laney> need some admin stuff
<didrocks> Laney: will do once I find my creds :p
<Laney> merci!
<robert_ancell> ricotz, right, but we want it to keep working, as it's much better than the old system!
<ricotz> robert_ancell, this is true -- I am seeing gitlab CI (on GNOME) running multiple times on the same commit (on any branch) which is overkill
<ricotz> so there is room for improvements by restricting it to certains branches and making people aware when CI gets triggered
<ricotz> hey seb128 Laney marcustomlinson didrocks
<robert_ancell> ricotz, yeah
<GunnarHj> Good morning seb128!
<GunnarHj> I decided to prepare the update of ibus after all:
<GunnarHj> https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/ubuntu/ibus
<GunnarHj> Does the GNOME specific FF exception apply?
<seb128> hey GunnarHj , no it doesn't
<seb128> is there features in the new version?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Don't know. Guess I'd better look a bit closer to the changelog, then.
<Laney> there is no GNOME specific FF exception
<Laney> it's that GNOME's release schedule aligns with ours
<Laney> (ish)
<GunnarHj> Laney: Then I got it wrong, apparently.
<Laney> That's OK, just wanted to clarify
<GunnarHj> seb128: My impression is that there are only bug fixes and translations. The two first items are already in the archive via patches. https://github.com/ibus/ibus/releases/tag/1.5.22
 * Laney salsa pokes didrocks 
<Laney> sorry, but trying to help Trevinho with pushing something
<amurray> hey desktoppers - on an up-to-date focal install I am seeing weird font issues - seems like gnome-shell is perhaps using Cantarell instead of Ubuntu - and so things like shell dialogs look off - https://imgur.com/a/w6yEiB5
<amurray> I tried searching for LP bugs but couldn't find any against gnome-shell or yaru-theme - should I file one and if so against which source package?
<Laney> maybe wait a bit, we're trying to get gnome-shell 3.35 migrated so you can give that a go
<amurray> Laney: sure, no worries - thanks!
<didrocks> Laney: got it, you should be fine
<Laney> thanks!
<didrocks> Laney: what was the missing perm as maintainer?
 * Laney feels the power
<Laney> adding new people and creating new projects
<didrocks> I can understand adding new people. Restriction creating projects is weird though
<amurray> Laney: oh I just found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1865373 which sounds like the same thing but filed against xorg
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865373 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Authentication Prompt cut off" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> ah interesting
<seb128> amurray, could be because yaru-theme migrated before gnome-shell, you could try downgrading that or upgrade the shell (hopefully it migrates in the next publisher run)
<seb128> didrocks, the archive admin tools mostly work (at least change-override/remove-package/demote-to-proposed) with python3, easier than vm booting :) I just switched them in the vcs now
<seb128> amurray, gnome-shell and co are just migrating, should make easier to test if the update fixes things
<tseliot> Laney, hi did you build u-d-c in a PPA? (that triggers the test suite, and any syntax checks that we have in place)
<Laney> tseliot: hmm, not sure about a PPA but I did use sbuild if that's enough?
<tseliot> Laney, yes, that works too, thanks
<seb128> tjaalton, the x11-utils update or maybe the xkeyboard-config made http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/a/awesome/focal/amd64 unhappy
<seb128> GunnarHj, ^
<seb128> xkbcomp failing with errors lik Could not resolve keysym XF86RotationLockToggle
<seb128> kenvandine, you had a snap-store-packagekit build failure due to
<seb128> 'error: requested a non-existing branch on latest/edge for snap "snapcraft":
<seb128>        pr-2794'
<seb128> (armhf)
<kenvandine> yeah, ignore that
<kenvandine> amd64 built :)
<Laney> tseliot: https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/udc.log.gz
<tseliot> Laney, I don't see the test suite in that log. See this, for example: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/466697798/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.ubuntu-drivers-common_1%3A0.5.2.6~0.18.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Laney> I didn't disable it!
<Laney> but ok, give me a second
<GunnarHj> tjaalton: In xkeyboard-config 2.26 there were a few Debian patches which reverted certain upstream commits, for instance:
<GunnarHj> https://salsa.debian.org/xorg-team/data/xkb-data/-/blob/aaf547756a393f0a9ef74b4136ca4a2050e8c478/debian/patches/revert-Map-evdev-keycode-KEY_BRIGHTNESS_CYCLE.diff
<GunnarHj> Those patches were dropped in 2.29. Can that possibly have something to do with it?
<GunnarHj> seb128: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/03/02/%23ubuntu-desktop.html#t13:22
<Laney> tseliot: ah there is a test failure!!!
<seb128> GunnarHj, thx for the hint, looks similar indeed
<tseliot> Laney, good, have fun :P
<GunnarHj> seb128: Guess it's best if tjaalton takes a look. He did the whole update - I was merely cheer leader. :)
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:6.3.5-0ubuntu0.19.10.1
<marcustomlinson> Accepted :)
<marcustomlinson> To proposed that is. Now once that builds you can test and update the SRU bug etc
<Laney> tseliot: you know this fails on master too :P
<tseliot> Laney, master (1:0.7.8.1) is in focal, so it definitely built https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common
<Laney> jus' sayin!
<Laney> I'll look into it
<Laney> (after break)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Are we agreed that the IBus update can be considered free of new features?
<seb128> GunnarHj, let me have a look to the NEWS
<GunnarHj> seb128: NEWS is not so useful, but this may help: https://github.com/ibus/ibus/releases/tag/1.5.22
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, agreed it's not a ff item
<GunnarHj> seb128: Good. It needs sponsoring, though... Can you put it into your 'queue'?
<Laney> tseliot: ok I was wrong, it does build: https://launchpad.net/~laney/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/11035868/+listing-archive-extra
<Laney> I dunno why the gpu-manager tests were failing for me when I manualyran them
<tseliot> Laney, maybe it was because gpu-manager hadn't been compiled yet, so the binary wasn't there
<tseliot> Laney, either way, any specific reason why the feature needs to be on by default, and we allow users to disable it, whereas it would probably be used only in limited cases (so maybe keeping it disabled, unless "--with-oem" is used, would be better than it being enabled and passing "--no-oem")?
<seb128_> GunnarHj, I can do the sponsoring yes, where are the files to upload?
<GunnarHj> seb128: https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/ubuntu/ibus
<seb128_> GunnarHj, uploaded
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thanks!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hmm... You didn't remove '~ppa' from the version number...
<RikMills> oops
<seb128> GunnarHj, sorry about that, reuploaded with the ppa
<seb128> GunnarHj, the build failing weirdly on s390x, I hope it was only a random error
<GunnarHj> seb128: Saw that. And the amd64 build failed! Crossing my fingers.
<Laney> tseliot: there is - we're going to want to be doing in-session prompting for this next
<Laney> i.e. "your hardware just got enabled, want to install the extra stuff?"
<seb128> GunnarHj, new builds worked
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great!
<tjaalton> yes, it needed the new xkbcomp
<tjaalton> x11-utils i mean
<kenvandine_> popey: ping from srain
<popey> haha
<popey> that works then
<kenvandine_> it does :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-03
<didrocks> good morning
<amurray> seb128: hey thanks - yep updated gnome-shell and all is good font-wise now :)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va, et toi ?
<mwhudson> oSoMoN: mostly done with rustc and cargo now
<oSoMoN> bien
<oSoMoN> mwhudson, excellent, thanks!
<xnox> seb128:  well you managed without it https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/html/auto-gnome-desktop3.html
<seb128> xnox, yes, we finished that transition yesterday, but thanks :)
<xnox> it may have been there yesterday too, but not sure when
<seb128> Laney, editing /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/plymouth and adding 'spinner' to currthemes should workaround your issue until it's properly resolved
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey seb128, marcustomlinson
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson, didrocks, how are you today?
<marcustomlinson> hey oSoMoN didrocks seb128: doing alright thanks, you guys?
<oSoMoN> yeah, doing good
<didrocks> seb128: good, you?
<seb128> marcustomlinson, we are doing mostly good, I think
<ricotz> hello desktopers :)
<ricotz> could someone re-try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-440/440.59-0ubuntu0.19.10.2/+build/18788030
<RikMills> done
<ricotz> thx
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz
<seb128> oSoMoN, http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/gnome/sources/tracker/2.3/tracker-2.3.2.tar.xz and http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/gnome/sources/tracker-miners/2.3/tracker-miners-2.3.2.tar.xz
<seb128> oSoMoN, + https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/tracker-miners/-/merge_requests/148.patch
<seb128> oSoMoN, commited to https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/tracker-miners/-/commits/tracker-miners-2.3 but not in the release
<oSoMoN> ack
<ricotz> hey oSoMoN, seb128
<seb128> hey ricotz , how are you?
<seb128> jibel, hey, could you test/promote the current daily iso to current?
<jibel> seb128, sure
<seb128> thx
<seb128> jibel, the promotion is still blocked/failed due to utah/the python3 porting?
<jibel> seb128, i'll have a look again
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<jibel> seb128, there is an error with bzr login now
<tseliot> Laney, is there a wiki page or some kind of documentation I can read about that feature?
<Laney> There are a couple of internal documents, I will share with you in PM
<seb128> robert_ancell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1865871 looks like one for you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1865871 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "appearance setting view shows thick border" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: snapd-glib looks like it's a bit broken
<kenvandine>  /usr/include/snapd-glib/snapd-glib/snapd-glib.h
<kenvandine> and includedir is /usr/include
<kenvandine> and cflags is ${includedir}/snapd-glib
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, what version?
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, that looks correct
<kenvandine>  1.55-0ubuntu2
<kenvandine> oh yeah
<kenvandine> your right
<kenvandine> my local build is failing to find the headers
<robert_ancell> Include dir conventions are confusing :)
<kenvandine> ../src/gs-snap-store-logout-dialog.c:16:10: fatal error: snapd-glib/snapd-glib.h: No such file or directory
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, I'll have a look after the retrospective thing.
<oSoMoN> seb128, https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/nodejs-mozilla/+sourcepub/11037587/+listing-archive-extra
<oSoMoN> jbicha, I'm updating gnome-menus in Ubuntu, and I'm trying to understand why debian/patches/70_ubuntu-directories.patch was dropped in https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-menus/commit/?id=2639fa66bb7b75509b44270ba2fe5d4f1ce1578a , was it intentional? that patch is still mentioned in the latest ubuntu changelog entry
<seb128> oSoMoN, the patch was renamed translate-Debian-directories.patch
<oSoMoN> jbicha, nevermind, seb128 is right, I'll update the changelog entry
<Laney> ♥
<GunnarHj> Laney: The security team wonders about our glib2.0 SRUs, since an IBus security thing depends on them.
<GunnarHj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1844853/comments/27
<GunnarHj> Are you able to clarify the current status?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1844853 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu Eoan) "IBus no longer works in Qt applications after upgrade" [High,Fix committed]
<Laney> GunnarHj: I saw, and I retried the tests, but I was not expecting to have to own this tbh - I thought I was just helping you by sponsoring for you
<Laney> except maybe eoan where there's a new upstream release too
<GunnarHj> Laney: The problem is that I have neither the skill nor access to deal with those autopkgtest failures. As you know the changed packages build, which I confirmed via a PPA.
<GunnarHj> Laney: I'll be happy to help resolve it, but in that case I need guidance about what to try.
<oSoMoN> seb128, I figured out my problem with override_dh_auto_build-indep not being called
<oSoMoN> I renamed override_dh_auto_build to override_dh_auto_build-arch, and that did the trick
<oSoMoN> -indep is being ignored if there's a more general rule
<oSoMoN> but of course it's being silently ignored, which makes it puzzling
<ricotz> seb128, while you are at it ;P - any chance to get this into -proposed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/+bug/1863609
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1863609 in vala (Ubuntu Bionic) " [SRU] Update to vala 0.40.19 in bionic " [Low,New]
<seb128> ricotz, I will have a look yes
<ricotz> seb128, thx
<ricotz> seb128, this failure might stand out, while it is an actual error in gnome-boxes -- https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/vala-sru-bionic/+sourcepub/11002802/+listing-archive-extra
<seb128> ricotz, do you have a patch for it maybe? ;)
<ricotz> it is upstream, but unlikely backported
<seb128> k
<ricotz> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-boxes/issues/431
<gitbot> GNOME issue 431 in gnome-boxes "Fails to build with vala git" [Closed]
<Trevinho> duflu: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cRXHr92Mfn/
<Trevinho> duflu: 91eb84fa4eada6a51095db5c3ee3fee464ce4127
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-04
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<duflu> seb128, bug 1691678
<ubot5> bug 1691678 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Scrollbars escape the bottom and right side of the Terminal window by 1px" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1691678
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers o/
<Wimpress> I have a few merge proposals for review.
<Wimpress> https://code.launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/add-focal-fossa-artwork/+merge/380151
<Wimpress> https://code.launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/ubuntu-wallpapers/add-focal-fossa-artwork/+merge/380173
<Wimpress> https://code.launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/+git/ubuntu-settings/+ref/master
<Wimpress> https://code.launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/+git/ubuntu-settings/+merge/377985
<didrocks> hey Wimpress
<Wimpress> Morning didrocks
<jibel> hi all
<seb128> Wimpress, hey, I'm looking at the ubiquity/wallpaper ones but I'm not convinced about the settings/dialog thing
<seb128> hey jibel , how are you?
<jibel> seb128, I'm good thanks, and you?
<seb128> I'm good, went to bed early yesterday which was a good decision, I feel good and refreshed today :)
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<tseliot> Laney, did you file a FFE for your MP?
<Laney> tseliot: not yet, I will do
<tseliot> Laney, ok
<Laney> tseliot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1866035
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866035 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "[FFe] List and install OEM enablement packages" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> sil2100: ^- dunno if you've got a second, but if so maybe you could cast your eye over that please
<Laney> it's what juliank and I are working on atm
<tseliot> Laney, ok, it looks good to me. How do we proceed from there?
<Laney> tseliot: you can merge it if you like it, hopefully we'll get the +1 to upload soon
<Laney> thanks for looking :-)
<tseliot> Laney, ok, merged. yw
<amurray> hey folks, just a quick question - with the latest gnome-shell/yaru-theme combo in focal, labels displayed by gnome-shell-extension-appindicator are not vertically centered - they sit at the top of the top bar - https://imgur.com/a/jKVP5w9 - is this known and if not against which should I file a bug?
<Laney> amurray: against the package for the extension sounds fine
<amurray> Laney: but I assume this is a g-s / yaru-theme bug since it was only evident after I got the most recent g-s update (and I already had the yaru-theme one a day or so earlier) - I am guessing some css needs updating but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ ...
<Laney> The extension is undergoing some updating for the new Shell versions
<amurray> oh ok - thanks
<Laney> If the fix is elsewhere eventually then it can be reassigned of course; don't think it super matters to have the package right from the start
<Laney> it'll still appear on our list regardless
<amurray> Laney: done - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/+bug/1866042 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866042 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "AppIndicator labels are not vertically centered" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> r0x0r
<ricotz> hello desktopers
<seb128> hey ricotz , how are you?
<ricotz> could someone sync vala 0.48.0-1 from debian
<ricotz> seb128, hey, I would like to say good, but it seems my desktop machine died
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> hardware issue?
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz
<seb128> ricotz, vala synced now
<hellsworth> hi ricotz
<ricotz> seb128, looks like the mainboard :\
<ricotz> hey oSoMoN hellsworth
<sil2100> Laney: let me try looking now or after the lunch
<sil2100> Laney: ah, I see Steve already +1'ed!
 * sil2100 moves on
<Laney> ah GREAT!
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1722256
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1722256 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Wifi connection status icon shows a "?" question mark when connected" [Medium,Triaged]
<oSoMoN> ricotz, FYI bug #1866059, I'm looking into it
<ubot5> bug 1866059 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox-locale-* packages do not enable localization => post-install localization is not complete" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866059
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok
<duflu> seb128, bug 1863603
<ubot5> bug 1855608 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1863603 Dell XPS 13 7390 screen corruption in 18.04 LTS, 19.04 and 19.10 on Intel Comet Lake" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1855608
<duflu> seb128, bug 1863603
<ricotz> kenvandine, hi :), please pick up libgee 0.20.3 -- https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-sdk/-/blob/gnome-3-34-1804-sdk/snapcraft.yaml#L148
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-05
<didrocks> good morning
<pieq> salut didrocks
<pieq> jibel, thanks for your advice last time. I installed focal on my daily run laptop at home, and it's been working pretty well so far!
<pieq> only gripe is bluetooth, but I had issues with previous versions of Ubuntu too (I'll open a bug later)
<Laney> moin
<jibel> salut pieq, thanks for testing the bleeding edge stuff :)
<jibel> indeed BT is not the best part of the desktop
<pieq> jibel, but I feel it's not a desktop problem
<pieq> jibel, I need to investigate a bit more, I think it's just yet another crappy driver :)
<didrocks> hey pieq, Laney, jibel
<jibel> salut didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> ça va
<Wimpress> Morning all o/
<pieq> hey Wimpress :)
<seb128> lut jibel  didrocks
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> comment ça va ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> ça va bien :)
<Wimpress> Laney: seb128 When would be a good time to sign some keys?
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> hey marcustomlinson, how are things?
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: going ok thanks, you?
<oSoMoN> good, I survived the team dinner and I got plenty of things that I want to wrap up today
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson, oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<duflu> hellsworth, https://design.ubuntu.com/
<duflu> and https://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette/
<tjaalton> duflu: debian has latest wayland, and iirc it should be syncable
<duflu> tjaalton, cool
<seb128> tjaalton, Debian has 1.18 where upstream is at 1.20
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, Wimpress have you seen https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-imager-imaging-utility/
<Wimpress> robert_ancell kenvandine Yes.
<Wimpress> popey is already be awesome :-)
<Wimpress> Snapping it https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/wWWoGDC7/image.png
<kenvandine> nice
<kenvandine> Wimpress: i'll stop snapping it then :)
<marcustomlinson> anyone no Etcher snap then
<marcustomlinson> /s/anyone/why
<tjaalton> seb128: 1.18 was tagged on feb 12th, it's the latest
<tjaalton> wayland-protocols 1.20 is in sid since monday
<Laney> sync ittttt
<seb128> tjaalton, ah, right, I misread the page, thanks for pointing that out!
<Trevinho> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tig/+bug/1851235
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1851235 in tig (Ubuntu) "Tig crashes when searching if used as git pager" [Medium,New]
<Wimpress> seb128: Is the Ubuntu logo watermark used in Plymouth the as used in GDM?
<Wimpress> Are there resolution contranstraints?
<Wimpress> Wayne has offer to make updated watermarks
<seb128> Wimpress, yes it's the same logo, and no constraints that I know of
<seb128> Wimpress, plymouth added alignment settings in https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/plymouth/plymouth/-/commit/a7ab8217 so the position can be tweaked if needed
<tseliot> Laney, I can see that vorlon approved the FFE for LP: #1866035 . I wonder if I should upload u-d-c then
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1866035 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "[FFe] List and install OEM enablement packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866035
<Laney> tseliot: yup, should be good
<tseliot> Laney, ok, I'll do it then
<Laney> great
<Laney> thanks
<oSoMoN> ricotz, today I took some time to convert the firefox packaging branches to git. I pushed them to https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/+git/firefox as an initial test, and I'd appreciate your feedback if you can take a look at them, before I push that under ~mozillateam
<ricotz> oSoMoN, great!, what about the trunk branch?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, right, I didn't do that one yet, will do shortly
<ricotz> oSoMoN, did you try to remove the initial "source pushes" which made the repos that large
<oSoMoN> ricotz, no, I didn't even try, but somehow the resulting git repo isn't that large
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I see, I guess it isn't worth the trouble with 129M currently
<oSoMoN> yeah, I don't think it's worth the trouble
<oSoMoN> it might be painful for an initial checkout on a slow connection, but it will be almost seamless on a decently fast connection
<ricotz> oSoMoN, did you play with the thought on basing it on the debian packaging repo?
<oSoMoN> I didn't, but that would be an interesting thing to experiment with
<oSoMoN> I think we have diverged quite a bit, so that wouldn't be trivial, but still something worth looking into
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ah, just remembered and confirmed it includes tarballs :\
<ricotz> aka the full source
<oSoMoN> bleh
<jamesh> kenvandine: https://github.com/flatpak/xdg-desktop-portal/pull/443 <- my hack day project
<gitbot> flatpak issue (Pull request) 443 in xdg-desktop-portal "Don't use AppArmor to detect snap confined clients" [Open]
<oSoMoN> ricotz, https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/+git/firefox/+ref/trunk
<kenvandine> jamesh: excellent
<marcustomlinson> everyone hated my hack day project
<marcustomlinson> XD
<ricotz> oSoMoN, now there are 219MB
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, you should have warned people to give them a chance to unsubscribe from bugmail in advance :)
<marcustomlinson> oh wellzz
<oSoMoN> ricotz, when I get a chance I'll look into removing the initial source commits, at least from the trunk branch
<ricotz> oSoMoN, alright, looks good so far, but I don't have to diff every branch content :)
<ricotz> *have time to
<oSoMoN> yeah, me neither
<oSoMoN> I'll give it a bit of time before pushing under ~mozillateam, and anyway we'll keep the bzr branches around just in case
<oSoMoN> Wimpress, https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapd/+bug/1616650
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1616650 in snapd "snap refresh while command is running may cause issues" [Medium,In progress]
<clobrano> hey Trevinho, how are you? :)  In you PR for yaru https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/2025, I see there's a symlink only in /usr/share/theme/<theme> only for the light variant, so we can't swich to the dark variant using User Themes extensions. Was there a reason to symlink only one variant?
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 2025 in yaru "GNOME Shell generate gresource" [Closed]
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-06
<jibel> hi all
<didrocks> good morning
<pieq> salut jibel et didrocks !
<pieq> jibel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1866194 not sure if this qualifies for the rls-ff-incoming tag, but I went ahead and added it anyway. Please remove it if it's not fit.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1866194 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "After connecting a Bluetooth headset or speaker, it shows up in the sound output options but the sound keeps being emitted from the internal laptop speaker" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> moin
<jibel> bonjour pieq, thanks for filing it. It'll be reviewed on next desktop meeting.
<didrocks> salut pieq, Laney
<pieq> jibel, cool! It's weird cause the situation was not great before, but it got worse when I actually decided to file the bug last night ahha
<marcustomlinson> morning
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Wimpress> Good morning
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, this is the libreoffice call for testing I mentioned yesterday: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/libreoffice-snap-missing-features-and-known-bugs/3920
<clobrano> good morning all 0/
<mitya57> Hi! Is anyone going to work on GTK 3.24.14?
<Laney> at some point
<Laney> but ... patches ... welcome ... :)
<hellsworth> eww gross.. but patches..
<marcustomlinson> 🤦🏻‍♂️
<hellsworth> lol
<GunnarHj> Hi Laney!
<GunnarHj> I saw your latest comment on bug #1844853. Don't the test failures need to be explicitly overridden somehow? Or is the migration done manually once the verification is done?
<GunnarHj> So, then I'll do the verification of bionic and xenial soon. We skip disco, right?
<ubot5> bug 1844853 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu Eoan) "IBus no longer works in Qt applications after upgrade" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1844853
<Laney> I think the SRU team will read it and do whatever they need to
<Laney> Yes, do the verification
<Laney> please
<GunnarHj> Laney: I'll verify bionic and xenial, then. Please let me know when eoan is in shape for verification.
 * Laney pats LANEYKGB 
<ricotz> hey desktopers!
<oSoMoN> hi ricotz
<ricotz> seb128, hi, is this on your radar? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsecret/0.20.1-1
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hey
<ricotz> hellsworth, hi, could you push the finalized changelog and tag for libreoffice 6.4.1-0ubuntu1?
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, hey, or you ^, not sure who ;)
<hellsworth> yeppers
<hellsworth> ricotz: i pushed a libreoffice_6.4.1_0ubuntu1 ta
<hellsworth> tag
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/tree/changelog
<marcustomlinson> the change is still UNRELEASED
<marcustomlinson> that's what ricotz is asking
<marcustomlinson> woa what did you tag
<marcustomlinson> maybe you git push --tags and haven't git push'ed yet?
<marcustomlinson> sorry that link should've been https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/tree/changelog?h=ubuntu-focal-6.4
<ricotz> hellsworth, I guess the commit is still missing
<ricotz> hellsworth, marcustomlinson, fixed and pushed
<marcustomlinson> thx
<RikMills> anyone know about what seb128 was doing with plymouth log changes?
<RikMills> flavours are now getting this error on upgrade https://i.imgur.com/hK2eEFX.png
<RikMills> s/log/logo
#ubuntu-desktop 2020-03-07
<arad> hi, can someone help me add a second monitor on ubuntu ? pls ( NVIDIA X Server Settings dont work for me )
<PaulW2U> arad: if you're looking for support then #ubuntu is the channel you need
